# Team 'Pingu' is changing/relocating



## NickyT75

Hi Girls :hi:

**edited as this thread was originally started almost 2 long years ago :shock:

we are still going strong :happydance: & it goes without saying... new recruits are always welcome :friends: but you might wanna do yourselves a favour & skip to the last few pages!! :rofl:

*************************************************************************************************

The dreaded :witch: has got me this morning so its back to the drawing board im afraid :dohh:

Anyone else feel like keeping me company while I drive myself insane for another cycle? :rofl:

Bring on the July :bfp:'s :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Im obviously disappointed but also strangely calm?? 

I guess im just happy now that I know my cycles are back to normal after my loss so Im not getting myself worked up about being late when im not IYKWIM?

xx


----------



## tink

:hugs:heres wishing a july :bfp: for ya! x:dust:


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks Tink xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hey babes!! 

Wishing you all the baby dust in the world hun 

:dust: :dust: :dust:

MWAH from me!! :rofl:


----------



## Rah

HIYA

Found you lol

July 1st =CD1 for me as well 
I came off the pill May so this is my 1st natural AF and was a 39 day cycle 
I am working of 33 day (i like the number lol)

Sarah


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Ya,

The :witch: got me yesterday also. I am hoping I get back to a 28day cycle now so, I will be using CBOPK's from CD11. Is the best time of day to use them about 3pm and not to have gone to the loo for about 4hrs before hand? I get so confused with them. Here's to the insanity of another cycle and approaching 2WW :rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Girls

Welcome to the impatient wait for our BFP's

Shmoo - yeah I think you should use OPK's in the afternoon as LH is more concentrated in the morning so might give you an almost positive result before you are actually ovulating - Im not sure about holding your wee in before hand tho :rofl: (I don't think so but i'll check it out & get back to you!)

Well... its CD2 in my quest to get pregnant, not much to report as yet LOL

I decided to take a more pro-active approach to my baby making this month so ordered some OPK's & Pre-seed to help the :spermy: along

I also ordered some Maca for me & hubby to give us the energy for lots of :sex: LOL and not forgetting some Bee Pollen for good measure :rofl:

Im really taking the bull by the horns arent I? :rofl: so if I don't get my :bfp: this month - it certainly won't be from lack of trying!!

:hug: to all xx


----------



## loopylew

can i join? cd3 for me, 11th cycle of ttc with a short luteal phase so im not holding my breathe for a :bfp: this month but onward and upward x


----------



## shmoo75

My 1st real AF after I came off the pill in Feb was 42day cycle!! I then went straight to a 28CD where I found out I was pregnant beginning of may but, :sad1: I m/c by the end of may. Counting from when my m/c started to when my AF started is 34days. Not to long. Fingers crossed I am going back to a 28 day cycle but, who knows. I am still taking my folic tablets so, all good there. Me & OH are trying to eat more fruit and veg and cut out the crap. Easier said then done but, we are trying. Roll on sun when I can start :sex::sex::sex: which is key to mission fertalise that egg :rofl::rofl: As I fell in my 1st mth of trying last time I am hoping for the same again this time but, I am trying not to get my hopes up too much. Easier said then done though.


----------



## NickyT75

loopylew said:


> can i join? cd3 for me, 11th cycle of ttc with a short luteal phase so im not holding my breathe for a :bfp: this month but onward and upward x

Hi Loopy :hi:

Yeah come & join us :happydance: 

Hope you don't mind me asking? but how short is your LP? and are you taking anything to help lengthen it?

:hug: xx


----------



## NickyT75

shmoo75 said:


> My 1st real AF after I came off the pill in Feb was 42day cycle!! I then went straight to a 28CD where I found out I was pregnant beginning of may but, :sad1: I m/c by the end of may. Counting from when my m/c started to when my AF started is 34days. Not to long. Fingers crossed I am going back to a 28 day cycle but, who knows. I am still taking my folic tablets so, all good there. Me & OH are trying to eat more fruit and veg and cut out the crap. Easier said then done but, we are trying. Roll on sun when I can start :sex::sex::sex: which is key to mission fertalise that egg :rofl::rofl: As I fell in my 1st mth of trying last time I am hoping for the same again this time but, I am trying not to get my hopes up too much. Easier said then done though.


Aw sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs: 

Wow - you were lucky to get pregnant on your 1st try! try not to worry if it doesn't happen straight away this time tho... having said that - If it does I wanna know your secret :rofl:

:hug: xx


----------



## NickyT75

So... its CD3 already, hope the rest of the month goes this quickly!!

Picked up my packages from the post office this morning & am sooo excited that I have my OPK's & my Pre-Seed (even tho its way too early to use them yet!) 

My Bee Pollen has also arrived so i've been sitting at my desk licking it of a teaspoon :rofl:

Its called Apimist + Pollen (if anyone's interested?) & is made from 'a natural blend of the 4 products of the bee hive - Royal Jelly, Pollen, Honey & Propolis with an additional 12g of Pollen'

I've been hearing very good things about it boosting fertility so thought 'I'll have some of that!!' LOL

I might be mental but I feel better knowing that im taking steps to do something instead of just wishing for my :bfp:

Fingers crossed girls!! :hug: xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Hello girls,
Can I jump on this ship a couple of days late. I'm CD1 today (July 3rd) also first proper AF after my MC. Should be a positive day for me, but I'm sulking as I didn't manage to get one of those elusive :bfp:s straight after a MC.
But to be positive: I've just been onto Access Diagnostics this morning and ordered this month's supplies. Swapping to cheapie tests as my bank balance is starting to suffer at ClearBlue's expense!! Also stocked up on Preseed. :happydance:
So I'm a few days behind you other ladies, but with my cycle anything usually goes so may catch up or may fall further behind!!
Who else is going to use OPKs? What CD will you all be starting with them?
Let's hope we can keep the wicked :witch: at bay for all of us this time!
xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Niki hun

Sorry the :witch: got you :hugs: but glad to have you as my cycle buddy!

Im planning to use OPK's - it says on the instructions that I should test from CD11 (coz of 28 day cycle) so i'll probably do that but according to FF i didn't ovulate until CD16 last time so might wait a couple more days?............................................................. nope.............. who am I kidding??!!! 
Im quickly turning into a POAS addict so if if says CD11 then CD11 it shall be!! :rofl:

:hug: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

:hug:

Hiya Nicky,

Ive just joined. Im on CD3 today, I came off the pill a few years ago and my hubby and I have had 2 miscarriages. So still trying!

Would be nice to have someone who is going through it all at same time?

x


----------



## NikiJJones

When my cycle does behave itself (about half of the time!!) I'm on a 29 dayer, but I usually OV on CD16 or 17 too. I tend not to use the OPKs before CD12 as I know that I've not OVed before CD15 since I started TTC. Maybe start on CD11 this month, but you might want to go to CD12 for future months once you know what you're doing (let's hope you don't need future months though!!).

Witch is horrible now: really heavy and sore. So glad I tested and got a BFN last night or else I would be worrying i was having another MC today. Just hoping all my weird phantom PG symptoms go by the end of today too!!!!

If we all manage to get our BFP this time, babies will be due early April. They'll be Aries I think which is a fire sign. DH is water and I'm air. We could do with a little fire sign in the family!!!! 

xxxx


----------



## Shifter

Hello 

Today should be CD1 for me too, but AF hasn't actually shown up yet... *fingers crossed for :bfp:*!!!

But I'm actually quite pessimistic about a :bfp: this time, so just waiting patiently for AF to arrive so I can get on with the new cycle.

I'll probably lurk on this thread until I get something either way...


----------



## Shifter

NikiJJones said:


> If we all manage to get our BFP this time, babies will be due early April. They'll be Aries I think which is a fire sign. DH is water and I'm air. We could do with a little fire sign in the family!!!!
> 
> xxxx

I hadn't started thinking about that. We *really* don't need any more fire, me and hubby are both Leos! 

But it would be nice to have a spring birth. All the birthdays in my family are July and August, they come in waves, so it would be nice to start spreading them out a bit. Plus, my mum has been warning me away from a summer birth for years because of the heat!!!


----------



## Stephie 25

pls can i join in too, i am a day behind you, CD 2


----------



## NikiJJones

HoneySunshine said:


> :hug:
> 
> Hiya Nicky,
> 
> Ive just joined. Im on CD3 today, I came off the pill a few years ago and my hubby and I have had 2 miscarriages. So still trying!
> 
> Would be nice to have someone who is going through it all at same time?
> 
> x

Sorry to hear about your losses. You must be a brave lady to be keeping going after losing two. :hug:
Glad to have you as a cycle buddy.
xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

HoneySunshine said:


> :hug:
> 
> Hiya Nicky,
> 
> Ive just joined. Im on CD3 today, I came off the pill a few years ago and my hubby and I have had 2 miscarriages. So still trying!
> 
> Would be nice to have someone who is going through it all at same time?
> 
> x

Hi Honey :hi:

:yipee: someone else on the same CD as me :yipee: we can count down the days till our :bfp:'s together! :hugs: xx

P.S - Sorry about your miscarriages babe 
(I've had 1 myself & also lost a little girl due to premature labour so know how devastating it is) xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Shifter :hi:

Im crossing my fingers for your :bfp: but we are here for you if you don't get it :hugs:

Hi Stephie :hi:

Nice to have you here wish us hun xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Shifter said:


> But it would be nice to have a spring birth. All the birthdays in my family are July and August, they come in waves, so it would be nice to start spreading them out a bit. Plus, my mum has been warning me away from a summer birth for years because of the heat!!!

Yes: this way on we get to be heavily pregnant in winter and early spring. Not too hot for us. My 2 friends are 8 months now and suffering with the heat!! My family has no Spring birthdays either. We're all autumn and winter. I'm counting on early April fitting in nicely with school Easter holidays for my maternity leave too!! (This is ridiculous: I just cannot help myself planning ahead. Drives DH mad. First thing I did after cleaning up the AF mess this morning was grab the calendar and start counting!!!! :rofl::rofl:)
xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Apologies in advance if this is a little depressing...

Im really hoping to get pregnant this month so that my baby is due in April coz i've got a bit of a phobia about April :confused:

I had my 1st miscarriage on April 7th 2006 & went into premature labour on April 27th 2008 so im scared to be pregnant during April incase it happens again - at least if i get pregnant this cycle I won't need to worry so much (silly I know)

On a lighter note - Niki im impressed with your positive mental attitude hun! I've got a feeling we're gonna be lucky this month! :hug: xx


----------



## Shifter

:hug: for Nicky :hug:


----------



## LittleBee

CD 2 for me! I'm new here, can i join you??:hugs:


----------



## Rah

HI everyone 

This is great all cycle buddys :happydance:

day 3 nearly over does anyone else think this is going fast? 

Sarah


----------



## dizzy65

hope u get that july bfp :D


----------



## NikiJJones

NickyT75 said:


> Apologies in advance if this is a little depressing...
> 
> Im really hoping to get pregnant this month so that my baby is due in April coz i've got a bit of a phobia about April :confused:
> 
> I had my 1st miscarriage on April 7th 2006 & went into premature labour on April 27th 2008 so im scared to be pregnant during April incase it happens again - at least if i get pregnant this cycle I won't need to worry so much (silly I know)
> 
> On a lighter note - Niki im impressed with your positive mental attitude hun! I've got a feeling we're gonna be lucky this month! :hug: xx

Nicky. I can see why you are so keen to get that :bfp: this month. :hug: for your losses. Let's hope next April you are banishing the phobia by giving birth to a beautiful healthy baby.
I'm not sure if my mental attitude is positive or obsessive, but if the energy goes into something other than crying, then it can't be a bad thing.
xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

LittleBee said:


> CD 2 for me! I'm new here, can i join you??:hugs:


Hi LittleBee :hi: course you can join us hun! xx


----------



## NickyT75

Sarah - yeah I reckon it's going dead fast so far! :happydance:

bet the bloomin 2wk wait doesn't go this fast tho huh? time seems to stand still for me then :rofl:

Oooo it's starting to get exciting now there are a few of us here!! :happydance:
OMG! can you imagine what we'll all be like when it's time to start testing?

I cant wait! :happydance::happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## Porun

Can I join the group?

I'm CD 4 today. I'm not sure at all when my OV is. The last two cycles has played tricks on me.

This month I will not use any OPK. I'll just stick to my motto: Think positive, be positive, pee positive.


----------



## NickyT75

:hi: Hi Porun 

Welcome buddy :hugs: xx


----------



## Rah

The more the merrier!!!

The 2 week wait will be a nightmare i can see it already going bed early to make the days go faster:rofl:

I have just realised i will be on hol at the time of testing!!!!
I go away on 2nd Aug for a week!
Problem being im going away with my parents and oh(obv) and my sister nightmare i will have to hide what im doing...i will feel like a naughty school girl!... but will need to test and what if its a BFP??? I will be so excited but we have agreed not to tell for as long as we can or the scan (i will never make it that long!!!)


----------



## NickyT75

Lol - theres NO WAY you'll be able to keep it to yourself if you get a BFP hun!

You'll be bursting at the seams!! x


----------



## NikiJJones

I'm probably going to get my BDing done and after OV go home to my Mum and Dad's for the 2WW. Get my mind off it all. So I'll be testing at theirs and wouldn't be able to contain the news either if it was a BFP!! 

There are loads of us in this group aren't there? I'm wondering if the moon has anything to do with this. It's New moon today, which is traditionally the time women should be having AF. There are theories that reckon that before electrical currents and medicine and all the stuff that messes with us hormonally, the majority of women were in time with the moon like this. Full Moon is supposed to bring mega-fertile energies so we'll all be OVing around July Full moon!!!! BFPs for all of us then!!!!
xxxx


----------



## Rah

NikiJJones said:


> Full Moon is supposed to bring mega-fertile energies so we'll all be OVing around July Full moon!!!! BFPs for all of us then!!!!
> xxxx

I Hope so fingers crossed for us all


----------



## shmoo75

This is excellant so many of us as cycle buddies. Its good to have such good company during the madness that is TTC.

NikiJones so sorry to hear that :witch: got you. Here's to July being all our mth for getting :bfp: then, we can all invade the 1st Tri forum together.

NickyT75 so sorry to hear of your losses in previous April's. I have fingers crossed that you get a :bfp: this mth so you aren't as anxious about April:hugs::hugs:

I'm going to start using my OPK's from CD11 on the thought that I am going to be on a 28 day cycle from here on in but, you never know

Its really weird how time seems to be flying past now that I am not pg anymore. When I was pg the days and weeks that I was seemed to drag but, ever since my m/c time is flying by!!! Anyone else notice this or, am I the crazy loon that thinks this?:rofl::rofl:

Here's to Mission Fertalise That Egg


----------



## LittleBee

We are all TTC! I find this forum a great idea!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning all!

Niki - Oooo that full moon stuff is quite exciting! I quite like the idea of being in tune with the moon! wouldn't it be fantastic if we all get ouf BFP's this month?!!

Spooky.... But FANTASTIC!!! :happydance:

Shmoo - I totally agree with you about time going slow when you are pregnant, you seem to be wishing the time away so you can safely get past 12wks & start to relax so the days seem soooo Looooooooong!!

Im dead pleased this 1st week has flown in - this cycle is 1/4 over all ready :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hug: xx


----------



## LittleBee

I agree with you...it would be great the idea of getting ouf BFP's this month!! Will this moon helppppp!!!????:happydance::happydance:


----------



## NikiJJones

Let's just hope the moon does her thing for us girls!!
Wish I wasn't 2 days behind some of you. AF is still here in full nasty flow for me today. Horrible messy night (sorry TMI). It was never this bad before the MC. 
What date will you all be starting with your OPKs? I'll start mine on Monday 14th. And what date does everyone expect to OV? Mine is expected for Friday 18th, but anything can happen with my body!
Is anyone doing BBTs? I considered starting that this month, but not sure if I can manage the early waking every day over my summer hols.
Also (sorry for 20 questions!!!!) what's everyone'd BD plan like? I'm planning on every other day from when the :witch: buzzes off until I get my positive OPK and then 3 days in a row if DH can manage it. Poor him: he thought he was getting a reprieve from this TTC antics when I got my BFP in May!!
Niki xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Niki - Im planning to start using OPK's on fri 11th (recommended to begin CD11 on instructions) although I don't really expect to Ov until the 16th 
(it's really handy for me that my new cycle began on the 1st of the month so my CD coincides with the date!) :happydance:

Im already charting so will continue to so avidly!! :rofl:

Mmmm plans for BD?? dunno really? probably aim for every other day as soon as :witch: buggers off then switch to every day from about CD14-CD18 (ish) 

Then I'll be slapping a no :sex: order on OH for the last 10 days incase :spermy: fertilised my eggie...!

(don't wanna shake the poor little thing loose now do we??) LOL

:hug: xx


----------



## NikiJJones

I worry about shaking an egg loose too. I'm not sure if that can happen, but it does worry me. But we do tend to leave off the BDing in the 2WW anyway just incase.
xxxx


----------



## pixielou

Well looks like I will be joining you guys as the:witch: started today.
Think the moon thing was very interesting especially since I normally get:witch:in the evening and it came today in the morning!

So best off luck to you all!!:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Pixielou :hi:

Its good to have you here with the gang :hugs:

xx


----------



## Shifter

OK so still no AF. Well over a day late now (expected her early yesterday morning). A few minutes ago I seriously thought she'd come as I felt a sort of gush (sorry if TMI!). Ran to the loo but was clear CM, not lots of it, not as much as it felt like there should be, but some.

All afternoon I have had a really bloated tummy and *really* bad wind! It's really embarrassing, as I work on a reception desk and I'm the only one with a desk in this room, so every time someone walks in I swear they can smell it and they'll know exactly who is responsible!

But I'm chalking the wind up to the Indian we went for late last night!


----------



## Rah

HI everyone 

I dont have a clue when to start using the OPK's 
I had a 39 day cycle just but i think/hope that was because it was my first month off BCP so i was going to work of 33 day but dont want to miss it so i might OPK from day 14 onwards what do you think?

I agree no BD'ing in the 2ww OH will need a rest and i dont want the egg falling out of its new house!

But i have decided to BD every other day till i get the +ve then everyday for 3 days rest day then once more for good luck
Well thats my plan anyway

Have a good weekend im hoping to stay away from the net for the weekend getting to addicted to it lol (you know i will be on tomorrow)
Sarah


----------



## NickyT75

Shifter said:


> OK so still no AF. Well over a day late now (expected her early yesterday morning). A few minutes ago I seriously thought she'd come as I felt a sort of gush (sorry if TMI!). Ran to the loo but was clear CM, not lots of it, not as much as it felt like there should be, but some.
> 
> All afternoon I have had a really bloated tummy and *really* bad wind! It's really embarrassing, as I work on a reception desk and I'm the only one with a desk in this room, so every time someone walks in I swear they can smell it and they'll know exactly who is responsible!
> 
> But I'm chalking the wind up to the Indian we went for late last night!


OMG! Shifter I can't believe you haven't tested!! :test::test::test::dust: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Rah said:


> HI everyone
> 
> I dont have a clue when to start using the OPK's
> I had a 39 day cycle just but i think/hope that was because it was my first month off BCP so i was going to work of 33 day but dont want to miss it so i might OPK from day 14 onwards what do you think?
> 
> I agree no BD'ing in the 2ww OH will need a rest and i dont want the egg falling out of its new house!
> 
> But i have decided to BD every other day till i get the +ve then everyday for 3 days rest day then once more for good luck
> Well thats my plan anyway
> 
> Have a good weekend im hoping to stay away from the net for the weekend getting to addicted to it lol (you know i will be on tomorrow)
> Sarah


LOL - See you tomorrow Sarah :rofl:

P.S. - OPK plan sounds about right to me hun! xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Shifter said:


> OK so still no AF. Well over a day late now (expected her early yesterday morning). A few minutes ago I seriously thought she'd come as I felt a sort of gush (sorry if TMI!). Ran to the loo but was clear CM, not lots of it, not as much as it felt like there should be, but some.
> 
> All afternoon I have had a really bloated tummy and *really* bad wind! It's really embarrassing, as I work on a reception desk and I'm the only one with a desk in this room, so every time someone walks in I swear they can smell it and they'll know exactly who is responsible!
> 
> But I'm chalking the wind up to the Indian we went for late last night!

Shifter do you think you may be PG? I had tons of CM when AF should have happened before my BFP!!!!
I would test if I were you!!! I'm getting excited for you already.
xxxx


----------



## pixielou

NickyT75 said:


> Hi Pixielou :hi:
> 
> Its good to have you here with the gang :hugs:
> 
> xx

thanks Nicki!


----------



## Omi

Just popping in to wish you all the luck in the world this month, sweetie!!


----------



## Shifter

NikiJJones said:


> Shifter do you think you may be PG? I had tons of CM when AF should have happened before my BFP!!!!
> I would test if I were you!!! I'm getting excited for you already.
> xxxx

Thanks 

Yes I think I might be, but I am waiting until AF is a *few* days late before I start testing!


----------



## NikiJJones

Shifter said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yes I think I might be, but I am waiting until AF is a *few* days late before I start testing!

GOOD LUCK!!!!
Hoping for a :bfp: for you!!!!
xxxx


----------



## shmoo75

Oh Shifter, I am so in suspense as to when you are going to test I have no nails left!!!!!! I have my fingers crossed for you that you get your :bfp: and its a sticky one.

Hi Pixe nice to have you with us.

Nicky I know what you mean about it being easy as our CD is the same as the date. Makes life so much easier for this cycle at least.

My :sex: plan is to start once :witch: has flown away which could be today or tomorrow hopefully. Get all those dead spermies out of the way to make room for all new healthy ones!! Will try for every other day then when I get my smiley face everyday for 3days. We will see depends on how tired OH is but, he normally gives me what I want in the end so, shouldn't be too much of a problem.

Speak soon ladies and have a lovely weekend
:hug:
Shmoo


----------



## NickyT75

Shifter - Im keeping everything crossed for you hun!! It's so exciting! I really hope you are the 1st one in the gang to be pregnant!!

Good luck.... I can hardly wait to find out xx


----------



## NickyT75

Well was hoping to start :sex: today but :witch: seems to be loitering & outstaying her welcome!!

She's usually only here for 4 days but she's been in a bad mood this month & a lot heavier than normal, I think it's probably coz my 1st AF las month was really short & light so things must be balancing themselves out.

Oh well... no :sex: for me just yet! :dohh:

Hope everyone else is ok? :hug: xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Just dashing in to say hello. Have to go to school today for boring prize giving ceremony which lasts for hours!! My :witch: is still so heavy and nasty, so I'll have to be popping out to the loo every half hour to clean up! Yuck!!
Hope everyone else's :witch:s get a move on and buzz off. (except Shifter: I hope yours does not show up at all!). We need to get some practice BDing in this weekend don't we?!!
:hug:
xxxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

HI, well my cd1 was indeed the 1 July but it was after having two faint posi lines so as mentioned before think was chemical pregnancy. 

Thing is af was really light and really watery, abt the same pain as usual but nothing to indicate had ever been anything there at all. It lasted three days when usually lasts four-five. So go figure I can't work it all out, I'm *not* however still preggers as did do test on last day, just incase I know sounds mad, but just wasn't what i'd expected for a norm af let alone one after a very faint line.

Anyway so jumping on this band wagon now if thats ok with you girlies and am no cd 5 and very very dry! (sorry if TMI)


----------



## NikiJJones

Hello and welcome. Sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy. 
Let's hope you get a sticky one this time round.
xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hello Shinning star - welcome to the gang!

Sorry to hear about you getting AF after a positive HPT :hugs: that must have been hard for you.

Hope you get a sticky BFP this month hun :hug: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Niki - Poor you... Having to go to school on a saturday!! 

Hope everything went OK for you hun xx


----------



## Shifter

Hi ladies, still no AF.... :happydance: :blush:


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! shifter... when are you gonna test hun? xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

So Shifter when are you going to test,, lol still learning everyones stories. 

Thanks Girls but no I'm honestly ok, yeah I was disapointed but was only first cycle trying and well I felt better it wasn't a mc if that makes sense. Just looking forward to all my bd'cin this month, and guess what hehe just as said in other post day before ovulation is dh's birthday, lol so maybe we'll be lucky, I said I didn't know what to get him for his birthday. lmao


----------



## NickyT75

Shinning_Star said:


> So Shifter when are you going to test,, lol still learning everyones stories.
> 
> Thanks Girls but no I'm honestly ok, yeah I was disapointed but was only first cycle trying and well I felt better it wasn't a mc if that makes sense. Just looking forward to all my bd'cin this month, and guess what hehe just as said in other post day before ovulation is dh's birthday, lol so maybe we'll be lucky, I said I didn't know what to get him for his birthday. lmao


Aw what a lovely pressie that would be hun! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Shifter

Shinning_Star said:


> So Shifter when are you going to test,, lol still learning everyones stories.
> 
> Thanks Girls but no I'm honestly ok, yeah I was disapointed but was only first cycle trying and well I felt better it wasn't a mc if that makes sense. Just looking forward to all my bd'cin this month, and guess what hehe just as said in other post day before ovulation is dh's birthday, lol so maybe we'll be lucky, I said I didn't know what to get him for his birthday. lmao

:hug:

It's tough, this whole thing is hard because we have so much stacked against us in terms of odds and complications etc. That's why I'm not testing yet. I want to feel good about a :bfp: when I get it. Right now I'm just quite scared tbh, because so much can go wrong over the next few weeks and months.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Well good on you, but your a stronger person than me resisting testing. lol


----------



## NikiJJones

NickyT75 said:


> Niki - Poor you... Having to go to school on a saturday!!
> 
> Hope everything went OK for you hun xx

Thanks Nicky. I have to do quite a lot of Saturdays as it is a posh school. 
The LONG holidays make up for it though!!!:happydance:
(Today was prize giving and very dull and tough for me as had to socialise with so many colleagues and parents (many first time I'd seen them since MC). Posted all about my frustrations on the MC forum. Thanks for your reply there Nicky. :hug:)
On a really positive note: the :witch: has almost gone for me. Was like a waterfall for the last 2 days, but today just spotting. She may come back again, but I'm hoping that it all came out nastily over first 2 days, and I can get some practice BDing in very soon.

Shifter: you are one strong willed lady!!! Wow! I'd have dug out the sticks by now and been POASing days ago! Keeping my fingers so crossed for you. Are your AFs usually regular?
xxxx


----------



## Shifter

NikiJJones said:


> Shifter: you are one strong willed lady!!! Wow! I'd have dug out the sticks by now and been POASing days ago! Keeping my fingers so crossed for you. Are your AFs usually regular?
> xxxx

Yup, like clockwork.


----------



## shmoo75

Oh Shifter I can't believe you haven't tested yet!!!!!

NikiJones you poor thing having to go to school for hrs and having to plaster a smile on your face. Its hard when you see someone for the 1st time after m/c especially after this length of time. You think you have gotten over it as best as you can then, you suddenly realise you aren't! I'm still abit of an emotional wreck at the mo.....

Anyway, on a better note had my 1st BD as :witch: has flown away hopefully not to return until Spring nxt yr!! That would be so good. Here's to plenty of BDing which my OH is looking forward too. Typical bloke!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## LittleBee

Hi girls! The :witch: is going away and it's time for practise:happydance: yoohooo!! I wish Shift a great:bfp:!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi everyone!

:witch: has flown off from me too! :happydance::happydance:

Yay I'll get some :sex: action tonight :happydance:

My diet starts tomorrow tho :dohh: so I'm planning to have a few :wine: tonight while I still can :muaha: :rofl::rofl:

Hope everyone is ok? xx :hug:


----------



## Porun

:witch: already left me Friday. I feel lucky this time. I have no idea when my OV is because my last two cycles has been a bit odd. But I'll not use any OVK this time because I can feel that it messes too much with my head. I hope that summer holiday and busy plans building our house will take my mind of all the baby plans and the results is a :bfp: . That's the "recipe" that worked for us when I got pregnant with my son....


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yep, keeping busy always a gd thing.

I'm gd, lol laughing at myself so much though only cycle and we're 'not' not, trying lol to ease pressure, but still i've got a chart and started taking temp, more curiosity than anything else. (ahem!) Also CD 6 Ladies and I'm getting anxious at the prospect or all our :bfp: coming up! 

LMAO :rofl: someone knock me over head wiv sauce pan or summink. LOL


----------



## NickyT75

Shinning_Star said:


> Yep, keeping busy always a gd thing.
> 
> I'm gd, lol laughing at myself so much though only cycle and we're 'not' not, trying lol to ease pressure, but still i've got a chart and started taking temp, more curiosity than anything else. (ahem!) Also CD 6 Ladies and I'm getting anxious at the prospect or all our :bfp: coming up!
> 
> LMAO :rofl: someone knock me over head wiv sauce pan or summink. LOL

:rofl: Im loving the 'making excuses to yourself' part already hun! :rofl:

CD7 for us today.... Wahooo!! the 1st quarter of cycle has passed :happydance:

Bring on th BFP's!! :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hey Ladies!

CD7! Feeling very positive about this month! Super excited, and April is such a lovely time of year! Found out last night my in-laws are re-newing theire vows after 40 years - April 5th!! Figured 1st Grandchild would be a great 40th Wedding/vow re-newal present!! :blush:

Hope everyone is all ok, and chillaxing as much as possible!

Fingers crossed for :bfp: all round this time!!


:hug: HoneySunshine xx


<a href="https://www.bump-and-beyond.com/"><img src="https://newtickers.bump-and-beyond.com/18/1808/180851.png"></a>


----------



## NikiJJones

Honey Sunshine: that would be such a great pressie for them!!! My grandparents have their diamond wedding this September. I'm so hoping for a sticky :bfp: this month so that I can tell them at their party. It's a great feeling when you want it for others almost as much as you want it for yourself!
I'm just CD5 today, and :witch: still dripping on in there, but got funny ovulation-type pain left side. I know it's not OV, but I got this just after my MC too. It's weird. Let's just hope it's those little eggies getting ready for next week. I start my OPK POASing a week today!!! Hooray!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
xxxx


----------



## LittleBee

I'm not feeling good too, i have strange pain on the right side...I don't know, I guess i'm anxious!!Patience!!


----------



## NikiJJones

I gather that as our ovaries start to grow this months follicles, you can feel funny aches and pains. I never used to get anything till the actual point of ovulation, and then, boy, do I feel it, but this is something new.
You're right: probably nerves!!!!
xxxx


----------



## Rah

HI guys

CD 7 will be buying more O tests tomorrow so i can start tracking from day 10 :) 

Sarah


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Guys,

CD8 for me today. Me and OH had a couple of practice sessions on Sunday, nothing last night as he had a migraine, told him if we miss tonight I will sulk :rofl::rofl:

I will start POAS on friday afternoon as that will be CD11 for me. Fingers crossed I will get straight back to a 28 day cycle so, I will be due another visit from :witch: on 29th July obviously hoping she wont call until spring nxt yr but, who knows. Nearly the start of POAS madness :rofl::rofl:

Hope everyone is ok and planning hard.

Speak soon
Love & :hugs::hugs:
Shmoo
XXX


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Girls

CD8 for me also... so it will be POAS central for this thread on Friday!!

xx


----------



## Rah

It sure will

CD8 more o tests brought...but one get one free in boots on the first response and there is a free preg test in there as well so i now have 10 O's and 2 P's

My birthday on friday so i know we will def be BD'ing but will start the tests anyway :happydance:

the closer it gets the more excited i get thinking about the possible outcome i will be so dissapointed if its a bfn i know its my first month TTC but i cant help it lol

Happy tuesday/day 8


----------



## magicvw

:wave: Hello everyone can i join please? :)
CD9 for me today and I will also start peeing on my opks on Friday!!! Looks like there is going to be a peeathon! Had out first practice session last night so feeling gooooood!

This is my 15th month TTC no.2 and I'm feeling really optimistic as I've found out a lot about my cycles in the last few months. I have pre-af spotting from anything from 6dpo onwards, and I'm now taking B6 and Progesterone to help sort that out, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this month will be spotless, so to speak!

Looking forward to sharing with u girlies!!!

:hug:


----------



## Shifter

Well, while you ladies are peeing on your OPK sticks, I'll be doing my pg test... da-da-dahhh... I am planning on actually buying a test (or two?) today to take tomorrow.

If this isn't my :bfp: then my body is being very weird and I will have no idea where my cycle is at! I should be cycle day 7 today, but still no AF. It's certainly test time :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

magicvw said:


> :wave: Hello everyone can i join please? :)
> CD9 for me today and I will also start peeing on my opks on Friday!!! Looks like there is going to be a peeathon! Had out first practice session last night so feeling gooooood!
> 
> This is my 15th month TTC no.2 and I'm feeling really optimistic as I've found out a lot about my cycles in the last few months. I have pre-af spotting from anything from 6dpo onwards, and I'm now taking B6 and Progesterone to help sort that out, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this month will be spotless, so to speak!
> 
> Looking forward to sharing with u girlies!!!
> 
> :hug:


Yay! hi Magic :hi: glad you've joined us hun.

Hope the B6 works its magic for you & you get your BFP this month xx :hug:


----------



## magicvw

Shifter said:


> Well, while you ladies are peeing on your OPK sticks, I'll be doing my pg test... da-da-dahhh... I am planning on actually buying a test (or two?) today to take tomorrow.
> 
> If this isn't my :bfp: then my body is being very weird and I will have no idea where my cycle is at! I should be cycle day 7 today, but still no AF. It's certainly test time :happydance:

oooh how exciting!!! Good luck!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NickyT75

Oooo Shifter... im so excited for you!! good luck with the testing xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

I've been off for a couple f days but not seen shifter's announcement yet, have I missed it or is she still holding her bless her! 

Well sticky today, but not creamy and thick. hmmm but this weekend is approx the ov wkend so well be bd'in all the same.

how is everyone?


----------



## Rah

good luck with your tests tomorrow shifter

Hope evryone is doing ok cant beleive how many of us there are and all peeing on fri lol


----------



## NikiJJones

Shifter I cannot believe you haven't tested yet. I am so sure you're going to get your :bfp:!!!!
I'm celebrating today as I've finished work for 7 and a half weeks for the summer holidays!!! Hooray! Off to watch DVD and eat nice food (well as nice as you can manage when you've given up alcohol, chocolate and wheat for TTC reasons, but I did splash out in the health food store!) Let's just hope that I can get my :bfp: while I'm off. Pity DH isn't off too. Can you imagine the BDing we'd get done then???:rofl::rofl:
The :witch: is also well and truely gone today too, so double reasons to celebrate!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Wish I was POAS from Friday with the rest of you, but no point in me starting till Monday.
xxxx


----------



## shmoo75

NikiJones I am glad the :witch: has finally left you and you have finished work for 7.5wks you lucky thing you. Fingers crossed you get your :bfp: in this time.

Shifter oh your going to test fingers crossed for you hun that it is a :bfp: the 1st on our thread shortly to be followed by the rest of us.

Roll on tomorrow 3pm as that is when I will be POAS. I think I might OV mon or tue nxt wk but, who knows what my body is playing at after the m/c. I have started to get slight OV symptoms but, they have been known to last about a wk getting worse the nearer I get to OV. Life as a woman is such a joy :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hi to all and here's to us getting that egg this cycle


----------



## NickyT75

Ooooo have you heard Shifters news?

I shouldn't say but im so excited that one of our buddies has got her BFP!!

Well done hun... we're all so pleased for you xxx


----------



## Shifter

Thanks hun 

:happydance:

Good luck to all of you this month!


----------



## magicvw

Did I understand right? Shifter have u got your :bfp: chick? If so then 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!:happydance: 

NikkiJjones - 7.4 weeks hols?:shock: You lucky thing!!! I used to get that before I started running my own school, now I get 2 :( May be 3.....

I got a shock of ewcm yesterday so I might poas on an opk today although not expecting a result!!!

:hug: to all!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girlies

Only 1 more day till we all start the official pee-on-a-stick-athon yay!!! xx


----------



## Shifter

magicvw said:


> Did I understand right? Shifter have u got your :bfp: chick? If so then
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!:happydance:
> :hug: to all!

That's right 

I have a good feeling about this month for everyone!


----------



## NikiJJones

Shifter: Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp:
:wohoo:
All the best for your 9 months and life as a Mummy!!!!
So excited for you!
xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Well girls... Shifter has started the ball rolling for us now!!

Bring on the :bfp:'s :happydance::happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## Rah

Ok so i had a pain in my left side today in work so i raced home and did a OPK and its positive and the same colour as the control line (had a practice yesterday and was -ve:rofl:)

So i have told hubby we need to BD NOW but he said later (we havent BD since i came of AF as he has been unwell) so i basically said if you want a baby in april we will have to later and he said its a promise so fingers crossed we can get rid of the tired swimmers tonight and have fresh happy swimmers for the next few days :happydance:

The funny thing is im on CD 10 and really wasnt expecting it for another 9 days or so i knew i should of just jumped him ill or not lol


----------



## magicvw

Rah said:


> Ok so i had a pain in my left side today in work so i raced home and did a OPK and its positive and the same colour as the control line (had a practice yesterday and was -ve:rofl:)
> 
> So i have told hubby we need to BD NOW but he said later (we havent BD since i came of AF as he has been unwell) so i basically said if you want a baby in april we will have to later and he said its a promise so fingers crossed we can get rid of the tired swimmers tonight and have fresh happy swimmers for the next few days :happydance:
> 
> The funny thing is im on CD 10 and really wasnt expecting it for another 9 days or so i knew i should of just jumped him ill or not lol

Oooh things are hotting up! Go jump blokey!! May be you're gonna have a nice short cycle this time! (like about 9 months short I hope!!:lol:):hugs:


----------



## NikiJJones

Good Luck Rah!
Interesting to know that it can happen that early. I had OV type pains today and loads of CM. I'm only CD8 though. Was thinking of POASing just in case though, but pain seems to have gone now, so think I'll wait.
Good luck with your BD session tonight.
xxxx


----------



## Rah

I did a first response test as well (i know i know)
but that showed 2 lines but the test was faint maybe it will get darker over the next few days i will keep testing and BDing just incase
Hubby will think its his birthday not mine :rofl:


----------



## magicvw

Sounds like there are a few of us with weird early ov symptoms then! It would be great to ov early and not have to wait so long till testing! I have lost all control now that I've had the weird splat of ewcm and am poas on my opk's every time i go to the loo now! :blush::blush: Thing is, I'm not temping seriously this month, so I don't want to miss out on any other signs! :lol:


----------



## Rah

Ok i need a way of getting rid of visitors!!!
Last night we were getting in the mood and my parents turn up!!! 45mins later they leave we race up stairs to cvarry on where we left off just as i was getting the pillow under my bum his parents turn up!!!!!!!!!!!!!
He went down and i lay there thinking should i shouldnt i??? well i had to they were dropping off my birthday cards so after 5mins i went down said i was asleep then stood there wishing them to go...30mins later they did 
All i wanted to do was yell get out i need to lay with a pillow!!!!

Birthday today so lots of BDing over the weekend:happydance:


----------



## shmoo75

Shifter congratulations on your :bfp: I am so happy for you. Come on girls we are all going to be next!!!

Rah how annoying!!!!!! All people popping round!!! At least they went and you could finally get down to business :rofl::rofl:

Today is the start of POAS madness for me. Last 2 days I have had cramps and boobs being sore. The cramps and soreness was worse yesterday but, I didn't have any EWCM. Looks like I have a week long build up of symptoms getting steadly worse until I OV. Will be BDing like a rabbit rest of the week and all next week. My OH wont know whats hit him!!!!


----------



## magicvw

Happy Birthday Rah!!! :hugs:

Goodness I just had a picture in my head of all of us going BD crazy over the next week! :rofl::rofl:

Good luck team!


----------



## Rah

Go team April baby Go


----------



## owo

Just came back from holiday and catching up on all the posts. CD1 for me was also the 1st of July so I'm now CD11 with OV pains and EWCM so DH and I started the bedding marathon last night. 
Good Luck girls for this month.


----------



## magicvw

How are everyones' opks going? Mine are getting darker but still not positive - may be tomorrow! Also felt a little twinge in my left ovary today so I think ov can't be long off! How is everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## NikiJJones

I had docs check up today after my MC. I've been referred to specialist as they saw cysts on my ovaries when they scanned me after my BFP. I'm posting the full details in my journal. Let's just hope I get my BFP this month and don't have to get round to seeing the specialist, but at least I know that docs are doing something to hopefully help me if it doesn't happen again soon.
Hope everyone's POAS marathon goes well today. I'll be starting mine Monday as I never OV before CD16, and I'm a bit behind the rest of you.
Interesting one with DH today. Last night I was angling for a BD, and he was too tired, so I said "how about in the morning?" This morning he was still not in the mood as he had to go to work, but asked me "Have you had a positive with your sticks or something?". (can't men count: he knows I only started AF 8 days ago!!) Great! So he now thinks I only want to BD at OV time and not for fun!!! Well as long as he's up for it starting Monday. That's all I can say!!
Good Luck with the POASing everyone!!!
xxxx


----------



## yaya

Hi girls

Can I join you?? I also started CD1 on the 1st July and am currently CD 11. I can't believe how many girls are all on the same day! Let's hope there is a serious shower of :bfp:'s coming up!

I ov early and think I am 1DPO today -- my temp shot up this morning and I ov CD 10 last month as well. Got in a bd on CD 9 so I am hoping that some spermies stuck around lying in wait for my egg!! Hee hee!! 

Sending :hugs: and lots of :dust::dust: to all. Hope you girls are getting the :bunny: on like crazy at the moment!

Yaya xxx


----------



## magicvw

Hiya Yaya! So so so so pleased you have joined us! :hugs::hugs::hugs: You are so lucky oving early you know - 2ww already, i can't believe it- here are the rest of us just cracking open our opks!:rofl: (so, got any symptoms yet hun? :rofl: Just kidding, I know you are taking the relaxed approach! :hugs:)


----------



## NikiJJones

Hello Yaya!
Good to have you along for the ride. Is your cycle a short one, due to OVing early, or will you still be expecting the witch (or hopefully a BFP!!!!) at the same time as the rest of us?
xxxx


----------



## yaya

Thanks for the welcome Magic & Nikki! :hugs: 

Nikki: I have quite a long luteal phase (around 15 days, although it was 16 days last month) so my cycle should be around 25/26 days this month. AF is due on 26th or 27th July. How long is everyone else's cycles?? 

Magic: Haha about symptoms!! Although I *am* feeling a little crampy today (seriously!!!) -- can't be pregnancy related so it must just be gas!! :rofl: 

:hug:

Yaya xxx


----------



## NikiJJones

My cycle, when it behaves itself (!!!!), is 29-30 days, with a Luteal phase of 13 days, but I do sometimes get weird 5 or 6 week cycles, but still with LP of 13 days, as it is my OV which happens late. Costs a fortune in OPKs!!!!
xxxx


----------



## magicvw

NikiJJones said:


> My cycle, when it behaves itself (!!!!), is 29-30 days, with a Luteal phase of 13 days, but I do sometimes get weird 5 or 6 week cycles, but still with LP of 13 days, as it is my OV which happens late. Costs a fortune in OPKs!!!!
> xxxx

My cycle is around 28 days but varies by a few days. LP has been 12 days but got 13 last month! :happydance:Ov has been cd14 and cd16 so far. I try not to think about the cost of opks! I am using about 4 a day at the mo :blush:

Niki I saw you have 5 kitties!! I am a cat freak too - we have 5 in the garden, well they are supposed to live in the garden but are currently wreaking havoc in the house! Mummy is Polly and she has still got one boy from last year, and then 3 kitties from this year! Took this movie when they were about 5 weeks old ...

https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn115/magicbabyvw/th_S7300483.jpg


PS Don't ask why there are garden tools in the cat box - that's what happens when you let my 2 year old loose outside! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! I've missed loads today havent i?

Hi yaya :hi: and OWO nice to have you in the gang!

Happy birthday Sarah - hope you manage to get some uninterrupted BDing tonight!

I feel a bit left out coz you're all having ov symptoms and im not! :cry:

POAS last night & not even a hint of a line :cry: - i usually don't ov till about CD15/16 ish so no reason to be worried but i just don't wanna be left behind by my 'cyber buddies' :rofl:

Magic - your kittens are sooo cute!

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Shifter

I'll be sticking around for a bit and will keep my eye on you ladies. I'll be rooting for you all this cycle!


----------



## NikiJJones

magicvw said:


> My cycle is around 28 days but varies by a few days. LP has been 12 days but got 13 last month! :happydance:Ov has been cd14 and cd16 so far. I try not to think about the cost of opks! I am using about 4 a day at the mo :blush:
> 
> Niki I saw you have 5 kitties!! I am a cat freak too - we have 5 in the garden, well they are supposed to live in the garden but are currently wreaking havoc in the house! Mummy is Polly and she has still got one boy from last year, and then 3 kitties from this year! Took this movie when they were about 5 weeks old ...
> 
> https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn115/magicbabyvw/th_S7300483.jpg
> PS Don't ask why there are garden tools in the cat box - that's what happens when you let my 2 year old loose outside! :rofl:


Your kittens are SOOOOO CUTE!!!
You can't believe how much I am having to resist the temptation to go and get another kitten recently. My very first cat died in October, and she slept on my pillow every night for 12 years. I miss her so much. :cry: Since she died, the TTC has got harder and harder to bear, and every time AF arrives, I just want to give in a get a kitten (even though I still have my 5 other furry babies).
When I MCed in May, I just thought: That's it, forget TTC, I'm just getting a kitten, but I've managed to fight the urge. I know that once I get a baby (ie: a proper human one!!!!:rofl:) that I won't be able to give as much time to a kitten as I should.
Yes, I probably am mad! I think DH would prefer it if we just got another cat!
xxxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey Ladies,

Kittens soooo cute, my ds just sat there watching them, he loves cats kittens etc. bless him.

Well CD11 too and I have EWCM so we bd like a well baby dancer. LOL. But it's weekend he works nights so just gotta hope ds sleep in in the mornings! eeek! Then there's his birthday of course, but who knows how long this ewcm lasts before ov done and dusted.

p.s. anyone know how to add ya cycle to your ticker, i made a ticker but don't seem to be able ot get the dates etc on it? help! LOL


----------



## NikiJJones

You need to make your ticker on eg: lillypie.com, and you should be able to get your dates etc on it when you make it. Then copy the IMG (image) code which it gives you, and paste that into the "add image" section on the "edit signature" bit on B&B. Does that make any sense? It took me ages to get it right!
Good Luck!
xxxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Done it thanking you very much, didn't feel right acknowledgin tryin for anotehr without acknowledgin our two already!


----------



## magicvw

NikiJJones said:


> Your kittens are SOOOOO CUTE!!!
> You can't believe how much I am having to resist the temptation to go and get another kitten recently. My very first cat died in October, and she slept on my pillow every night for 12 years. I miss her so much. :cry: Since she died, the TTC has got harder and harder to bear, and every time AF arrives, I just want to give in a get a kitten (even though I still have my 5 other furry babies).
> When I MCed in May, I just thought: That's it, forget TTC, I'm just getting a kitten, but I've managed to fight the urge. I know that once I get a baby (ie: a proper human one!!!!:rofl:) that I won't be able to give as much time to a kitten as I should.
> Yes, I probably am mad! I think DH would prefer it if we just got another cat!
> xxxx

Aw I know how you feel hun :hugs: This brood of cats all live outside, and they are not "ours" - they are nobody's! We feed them everyday and they are always waiting outside the back door, but DH won't let me adopt one properly. We lost our indoor cat last December and he doesn't want to get too attached to another one right now (but I'm attached to them all anyway!!!) xxxx


----------



## Porun

My OV is just around the corner now. I actually think that we MUST BD today. My OV could be today because my last cycle started with a little spot-bleeding two days before AF really hit me.

Then BD today tomorrow and Monday. And hopefully we hit jackpot.

Happy birthday yesterday Rah. And Magicvw your kittens are soooo cute.


----------



## magicvw

Porun said:


> My OV is just around the corner now. I actually think that we MUST BD today. My OV could be today because my last cycle started with a little spot-bleeding two days before AF really hit me.
> 
> Then BD today tomorrow and Monday. And hopefully we hit jackpot.
> 
> Happy birthday yesterday Rah. And Magicvw your kittens are soooo cute.

Heya Porun! Good luck with the BD!! :dust: Are you using opks? I get spotting before af too, but it doesn't seem to affect ov day particularly. Do you always get it?:hugs:


----------



## Shinning_Star

OH Rar, think my chart has completly gone to the wind. I was charting temp but not as soon as I woke up but abt half an hour l8r. 
So anyway I took temp this morn woke up at five thirty am got up to get themomter took temp and was 36.4, which is alot higher than the ones i've been getting at eight thirty ish half hr after waking. So out of curioristy I took temp at 8.30 again too and was 36.1 alot more closer to the temp's I have been recording. 

Does this mean all my previous temp hav to be disregarded? Or is it ok half hr after waking up? Also how come such a difference, as in higher (I would of thought lower, other than had just crawled out from under the duvet!) than when had ben taking them half hr after waking?

Am sure hav got ewcm as can't be semen three wipes and a shower after we had sex can it, and it was stretchy as well. Anyway I didn't have much of it which is what kinda made me thinking I was wrong. Had no tummy pains on side which I have had before during ovulation, it's just completly gone to pot and I feel sooo confused. 

We haven't baby danced yet cos dp in bed after night shift and he usually wakes me up in morning but said I wasn't stirring so he left me to sleep, doesn't he know this time is critical lmao. So I may have to have a bad bad mummy moment later and stick ds's favourite dvd on, so we can get a quick one in. 

This art of not not trying is sooo stressful! LOL haha, think I'd of been better off not charting, cos i don't feel I know my cycle any better, maybe I shld get sum OPK's?

Oh and just before you ovulate does your temp fall or rise, at what point does your temp rise after before or during ov, I have looked at other charts but ca't suss it out, call me thick! I can't help it. LOL


----------



## Shinning_Star

PHew well just happened to find a tip, abt semen and ewcm and says semen doesn't stretch at all, o at least I know it was/is ewcm even if there's not much of it.


----------



## Porun

magicvw said:


> Heya Porun! Good luck with the BD!! :dust: Are you using opks? I get spotting before af too, but it doesn't seem to affect ov day particularly. Do you always get it?:hugs:

Thanks.

I'm not using OPK this time. I did last month because I had a biochemical pregnancy the cycle before that. But I'm way too obsessive when I use OPK. Now I just rely on reading the signs my body is sending me. And that way got me pregnant with my son.

I do not normally get spotting. But my last cycle length was 24 days from spotting and 26 days from the real AF. If my cycle has changed to 26 days now and I'm counting from the real AF then I'm OVing today. If I count from spotting and my cycle is back to 28 days then I'm also OVing today. If I count from real AF and with 28 days then I should be OVing on Monday. And if its 24 days and I OVed on Thursday - well then I got that covered :winkwink:. Wauw a lot of dates and days to keep track of :wacko:


----------



## magicvw

Shinning_Star said:


> OH Rar, think my chart has completly gone to the wind. I was charting temp but not as soon as I woke up but abt half an hour l8r.
> So anyway I took temp this morn woke up at five thirty am got up to get themomter took temp and was 36.4, which is alot higher than the ones i've been getting at eight thirty ish half hr after waking. So out of curioristy I took temp at 8.30 again too and was 36.1 alot more closer to the temp's I have been recording.
> 
> Does this mean all my previous temp hav to be disregarded? Or is it ok half hr after waking up? Also how come such a difference, as in higher (I would of thought lower, other than had just crawled out from under the duvet!) than when had ben taking them half hr after waking?
> 
> Am sure hav got ewcm as can't be semen three wipes and a shower after we had sex can it, and it was stretchy as well. Anyway I didn't have much of it which is what kinda made me thinking I was wrong. Had no tummy pains on side which I have had before during ovulation, it's just completly gone to pot and I feel sooo confused.
> 
> We haven't baby danced yet cos dp in bed after night shift and he usually wakes me up in morning but said I wasn't stirring so he left me to sleep, doesn't he know this time is critical lmao. So I may have to have a bad bad mummy moment later and stick ds's favourite dvd on, so we can get a quick one in.
> 
> This art of not not trying is sooo stressful! LOL haha, think I'd of been better off not charting, cos i don't feel I know my cycle any better, maybe I shld get sum OPK's?
> 
> Oh and just before you ovulate does your temp fall or rise, at what point does your temp rise after before or during ov, I have looked at other charts but ca't suss it out, call me thick! I can't help it. LOL

Hiya Shining Star! Don't get stressed hun! You are supposed to take your temps as soon as you wake up - you shouldn't even talk, let alone walk around if you want to get an accurate reading! BUT!!! All is not lost chick. If you are getting ewcm (and it sounds like you are) then that's a really good sign - go with your cm if your temps aren't making sense! :hugs::hugs:

As regards temps going up and down, temps often dip just before ov because you have more estrogen, then they will rise immediately after. So if you ov today, you will see a rise from tomorrow. However, the rise can happen over a few days, so it might not be clear that you have ov'd till about 3 days later. Are you using an online program like FF? It will automatically work out your ov from your temps - much easier than trying to figure it out yourself! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rah

HI everyone

I had a great Birthday thanks 

I did an OPK test yesterday using first response and it was almost if not the same colour as the control line so i def think i am ov'ing but had no cm signs but i am not sure about normal with cm yet anyway (just off the pill) 

Sorry i cant help with the temp'ing im not using it yet -figured i will work out OPK's first then start with temp'ing in a month or so

Hope everyone is ok and getting lots of BD 

Sarah


----------



## Rah

OPK's 
9th -ve
10th +ve but faint (BD)
11th +ve strong (BD)
12th +ve faint 

So todays OPK was faint again so i think the peak was 11th we did BD but tried to this afternoon but hubby wasnt having it (too tired) 
Going out bowling tonight with friends for my birthday so will hope when we get back he will BD if not hoping that the swimmers find the egg!!!


SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo fusrtating we need to BD NOW i dont care he's tired :hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Porun

Rah said:


> OPK's
> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo fusrtating we need to BD NOW i dont care he's tired :hissy::hissy::hissy:

:devil: Right on :winkwink:

Know the feeling :blush:


----------



## Shinning_Star

HI, 

Magicvw; yes am on FF, but cos it's my first cycle not got a guestimate on ovulation yet! I'm more frustrated cos the bloody things wrong, lol not cos I can't see when ovulating, hmmm thats my control freak tendancies creeping out! 

Never mind by lunch time I had most painful OV pain! All on my left side and it's been on and off, but constant since about four pm, it's really niggly. My ewcm is thicker than thick and stretchier than elastic, (ok maybe not that much) and we bbd'ed this afternoon abt two pm. Despite what my temps are sayin albeit they are comp inaccurate (oops) my body is screaming ov ov! So I think can pretty much guarantee ov is today! Will keep an eye out for future temp's but more on cm.


----------



## magicvw

Shinning_Star said:


> HI,
> 
> Magicvw; yes am on FF, but cos it's my first cycle not got a guestimate on ovulation yet! I'm more frustrated cos the bloody things wrong, lol not cos I can't see when ovulating, hmmm thats my control freak tendancies creeping out!
> 
> Never mind by lunch time I had most painful OV pain! All on my left side and it's been on and off, but constant since about four pm, it's really niggly. My ewcm is thicker than thick and stretchier than elastic, (ok maybe not that much) and we bbd'ed this afternoon abt two pm. Despite what my temps are sayin albeit they are comp inaccurate (oops) my body is screaming ov ov! So I think can pretty much guarantee ov is today! Will keep an eye out for future temp's but more on cm.

I see! :winkwink: Well it sounds like your body is playing by the book anyways which is a good sign! Can you put a link to your chart up so we can stalk it pretty please!! :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girls :hi:

Remember me saying I was feeling a bit left out coz you were all having ov signs & I wasn't?

Well I've had EWCM saturday & today... sooooo.... this should be good news you're thinking eh???

BUT!! - Hubby went away on friday night & isn't coming back till monday! :dohh: :hissy:

I dont flippin believe it!! I'm only on CD13 & according to FF im in the middle of a fertile patch of CM.... I don't usually ov until CD16 which would be wednesday, giving me chance to :sex: mon/tues/wed!!!! :dohh:

Now it looks as though Im OVing early so im gonna miss my chance this month :dohh: 

Although..... having said that... I POAS (OPK) on CD11 and didn't even get a hint of a line & knowing I wasn't expecting to OV until CD16 decided to wait a few days before testing (so as not to waste my OPK's)

So im saving some wee as we speak to test again! - Im thinking that if I get a positive OPK today, I might just catch the egg by jumping on hubby tomorrow?

What do you guys think? am i still in with a chance?

Sorry this is so long & thanks for reading (if you haven't given up by now that is!) :rofl:

xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

magicvw said:


> I see! :winkwink: Well it sounds like your body is playing by the book anyways which is a good sign! Can you put a link to your chart up so we can stalk it pretty please!! :hugs:

I don't know how?


----------



## Porun

I'm 99% sure that I OV'ed yesterday. But we didn't even get to BD :dohh: (My hubby was way to tired and I don't blame him because he had a really hard day). I'm hoping it's not to late to BD today. Wish me luck girls.

And I'm not using any OPK and I'm still fine about that.


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck Louise xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

So Nicky did you get opk + result back? 
Rah, hope ya got sum bd done! hehe.
Poran, sure shld catch it tomor.

I hope none of us missed our chances! Good Luck girls!


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya

Well I've def got 2 lines now but the test line isn't quite as dark as the control line (almost but not quite)

So im now wondering... how long will it take from now to ovulate?

Will I get a proper dark line tomorrow sometime? or later today? how long does the surge last for and how much time is there between a positive OPK and egg being released?

I know I should be BDing right now - then Id def be covered, but won't get to see hubby until around lunchtime tomorrow :hissy:

I hope i haven't missed my fertile window but Im thinking i probably will have :dohh: xx


----------



## Rah

Well update is 

9th -ve
10th +ve faint (BD)
11th +ve strong (BD)
12th +ve faint
13th +ve faint(BD)
We should be covered 

Now i have another question can the OPKs be wrong? and i never ov'd ???

NICKY
I think its 24-36hours after the +ve test so lunchtime tomorrow will be within those times so i would think you can still get pg :happydance:


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Ladies,

I haven't been on here since Friday and, there is so much to catch up on!!!

I have my fingers crossed not legs as that would be silly!!! That you all catch that eggy esp Nicky hope OV holds off until you can jump hubby tomorrow. Poor man, he will walk in the door have just enough time to say hi hunny i'm home! Before Nicky drags him to the bedroom :rofl::rofl: Thats what I would do if it was my hubby!!!

I've been using my CBOPK's since Friday and they have been an empty circle no smiley face at all!!! My OV symptoms are still here cramps when they come are worse as are my boobs but, still no EWCM so, fingers crossed it will happen in the nxt couple of days.

Have had a nice relaxing weekend. OH asked if I fancied a quickie earlier so, after getting nothing from him for the last 3 days I didn't give him a chance to change his mind:rofl::rofl: I will get him again tonight and every night nxt wk or, there will be trouble

Hope everyone has had a lovely wkend and been :sex::sex::sex: like little :bunny: roll on 2ww


----------



## Shinning_Star

Well, we bd'd plnety this afternoon, my dp was such a stud hehe! LMAO. Bless him. Ov pains seem to hav gone so thining either ov'd yesterday or today. temp has jumpe up to 36.6 but it is the first one i've ever done immediately from waking. I know I'm a loon!

Think dp cottoned on though cos he found them and said you didn't take your temp before you jumped on me yesterday did you! I forgot he prob been through all this before. LOL bless him so clued on to do with womens cycles.

Made a quick remark abt not making him late for work and he saisd no but we're hoping i've made you late! LOL don't ya just love little quips that acknowlegde they think aby it almost as much as us! xxx So I am completly lovbed up now, lol knew there was a reason with my do, he's just plain wonderful! LOL


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hey Girls

NickyT75 - Sure youre still with a chance :) !

My hubby has really bad hayfever!! Typical!! He is all gross and snotty, and feeling unwell! :( - reckon his swimmers will be feeling as feeble! Last month he had a sickness bug!! Hmmmm, think someone is trying to tell us something!!

So, Im not sure ive got much chance this month, but provided I can cope with my snotty hubby (bless) then I cant give up hope just yet! Im shoving zinc down his throat!! Haha! Back to work tmrw though! So our wkend of bedroom fun has been replaced by duvet days infront of the tv!!

Hope you girls are all having better luck this month!!

HoneySunshine xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Im not charting temperature, as it's always seemed complicated! Is it? Is everyone else doing it? or relying on ov prediction charts and cm like me?

HoneySunshine xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Honey

Taking your temps is easy peasy... just keep your thermometer next to the bed & take your temp as soon as you wake up (dont get out of bed or anything) then log onto Fertility friend at some point during the day and enter your temp, FF will then make a graph for you so it is easier to understand.

I've found it a massive help & would really recommend you try it xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Thankyou Nicky!

Ill try it, ill have a read up on a few sites (although i get a little obsessed) and try next month if not successful this month!! :blush:

Positive thinking though - and at this rate immaculate conception??? :rofl::rofl: - its till early on in the month!! Have a few more days yet :muaha:

Keep smiling!!

Honey xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

hmmm my signature isnt working!


----------



## Shinning_Star

HoneySunshine said:


> hmmm my signature isnt working!

i found had to use url one. and then it worked


----------



## Rah

HI

Well i have decided i did ov on the 11th as per OPK's so i will stop testing now i really wont get another strong +ve lol
Im still a bit concerned i dont have any signs of ov from my body but i guess it may not happen to everyone (cm bleeding etc)
i had my 'last chance' BD for this cycle before so now i am officially in the 2WW 

How soon should i test???
I have no idea when AF is due 
Sarah


----------



## Shinning_Star

Me too, my pains have died down and cm trickled down to a watery base, reckon I might get away with tomor as well, we'll give it a damn gd go hehe, I guess that means I'm in the 2ww too. OML scary! *cd13 dpo1 think?* :)


----------



## Porun

HoneySunshine said:


> Im not charting temperature, as it's always seemed complicated! Is it? Is everyone else doing it? or relying on ov prediction charts and cm like me?
> 
> HoneySunshine xx

That's also the way I'm doing it. No temp charting or OPK.

Good luck to you.


----------



## shmoo75

I'm using OPK's for the 1st time this cycle. My OV symptoms started on Wednesday but, so far I haven't had my smiley face on my CBOPK yet. I wanted to see if I have my OV symptoms for 1wk leading up to actual OV as I suspect that I do. I managed to persuade OH to :sex: again last night. Fingers crossed I OV by wednesday or, my OH will be fit for nothing :rofl::rofl:


----------



## yaya

Morning girls

Well, 4DPO for me today so I am now officially in the 2ww!! It looks like quite a few of you have joined me - yay! A whole truckload of us simply MUST be firmly on our way to :bfp:'s now!! 

:hug: to all
Yaya xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ouch, Ov Pains!! - reckon they're bang on given that im meant to Ov on 16th?! So better jump on hubby tonight as he walks in front door - ill or not ill!! this means war!


----------



## NickyT75

LOL @ everyone being in the 2ww without me! wait for me you guys!!

I think I had Ov pains this morning before I got up but im waiting until lunch time to POAS so won't know for sure till then. Hope i haven't missed it!

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hello again

POAS and got no line so my peak was def yesterday :dohh: 

Didn't stop me from jumping on hubby just now - in a last ditch attempt to catch the egg tho :rofl:

Im back at work now with a smile on my face anyhooo! 

Im not very positive tho coz i know the :spermy: is sposed to be ready & waiting for the egg to be released so Im doubtful we'll have DTD in time :cry: but I guess we tried our best so that means im now officially in the 2WW with the rest of you! :happydance: 

Good luck everyone.... let the obsessive symptom spotting commence!! :rofl: x


----------



## NikiJJones

Wow! Seems like several of you are in the 2WW already. I'm just starting my OPKS today, but no signs yet, so I don't expect OV till Friday or Saturday at the earliest.
Nicky: what a pain that your DH was away just at the important time!! Let's hope you managed to get a few fast swimmers in there.
We spent the weekend with friends on a very uncomfortable sofa bed, so no BDing then, but did get one in this morning, and DH off work today, so hoping might manage one tonight too. Fingers crossed!!! Probably too early to catch the egg yet, but you never know.
For those of you who do BBTs: I'm thinking of starting this next cycle: Do you have to do Temp at exactly the same time each morning, or is it OK at any time just as long as it is as soon as you wake up? I sometimes wake about 5ish, so would need to take it then on those days, but other days I sleep for longer. Don't really want to be setting my alarm for 5 every day. DH would lose the plot with me then!!
Good Luck all those in 2WW and all those still POASing!
xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya Niki

Your sposed to do it at the same time every day but if you have a lie in at the weekend its no big deal - just remember to enter the time you take temps so your graph knows theres a reason for fluctuations on these days xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Thanks. I'll probably start next cycle, but may be dodgy while I'm on summer holidays as I'm getting up at different time every day. DH works shifts so he doesn't even get up at same time each day either. Might be one for when school is back in September.
xxxx


----------



## shmoo75

I still haven't had a smiely face on my OPK yet:hissy: Still have OV symptoms on & off but no EWCM!!!!! Why does my body hate me? I think I will buy cheaper OPK's nxt cycle as, I am not holding out much hope for me getting a :bfp: this time. Which cheapie OPK's do you guys recommend?


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Shmoo

I got some cheap ones from access diagnostics that I used this time.

x


----------



## NickyT75

Well girls - Im a little confused now! (sorry this is a bit technical)

According to my OPK's I ovulated between CD13/14 (Sun/Mon) I BD'd Mon afternoon so in theory this was probably in my fertile period.

Thing is... I don't usually Ov until CD16 (Wed) & my temp at the moment (36.3) is below my usual coverline of 36.5? I thought our temps were supposed to be high when we Ov? :confused:

Im usually hovering around 36.3/36.4 in the 1st half of my cycle, then go up to 36.7/36.8 for a few days, then up to 37.1/37.2 around 5DPO then dip back to 36.8 for the rest of my luteal phase.

So where i am only 36.3 today Id usually be 36.7+

I don't really know what im getting at here TBH :confused: :rofl: but it stands out as odd when compared to my other charts. :confused:

Guess I'll just have to wait & see if it continues to rise in the same way as usual eh? GRRRR... Hate the flippin waiting part!! :hissy:

Sorry if this is too confusing for you guys... I don't really expect any answers - it just helps me to see things a bit clearer when I write them down!

Hope everyone is ok? xx :hug:


----------



## NikiJJones

Nicky: I wonder if you didn't OV yet? I would get another BD in there today just in case. The OPKs may be doing odd stuff, as your temps certainly look like you are still waiting for it. 
Shmoo: I'm still with you playing the waiting game and POASing with the OPKs. It is sooooo annoying! I got my cheapie OPKs from access diagnostics this month too: they are the advanced LH ones. I'm actually using them alongside CB ones this month to check that they work OK, as I am so paranoid about missing OV. I'll let you know if they work, so that you can get some in for next time. They are massively cheaper than the CB ones. 
I'm just hoping I don't have another 35 day cycle as I did after the MC. That would be so frustrating. I'm hoping for OV on Friday so I'm right in there with the full moon for all that fertile moon energy. Also as OH is DJing in London at the weekend, which will probably entail him drinking too much and hence lots of useless spermies, so hoping to get my egg caught before then!!
xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Niki

I got a positive OPK on CD13 and not even a hint of a line the next day, so im assuming this means I will have Ov'd sometime between peeing on these 2 sticks? (24hrs apart)

Think i'll POAS again at lunchtime just to double check tho x


----------



## NikiJJones

That is odd though if you usually OV on CD16 and have not had the usual temp rise.
I gather OPKs are likely to be correct though.
I'd do another POAS to bve sure though.
Good Luck,
xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hello again Niki

POAS just now and as expected not even a hint of a line! so I guess that confirms I musta Ov'd Sun/Mon eh?

Weird how my temp is still this low tho huh? but there's nothing I can do apart from wait & see if it goes up tomorrow & follows a similar pattern albeit slightly lower than normal.


Most of us are in the 2WW now but it appears to be very quiet around here.... where is everyone??

x


----------



## Shinning_Star

OH both nicky's best of luck with the opk. I am afraid that I am not very good with all these opk and temp rise dips etc, being first month temping even though I did it wrong for first half. Hey ho.

So I suspected that ov'd on sat 12 what with tummy pains etc, bd on thurs and fri plus sat sun for gd measure. LOL and too be honest we'll still at it, what can I say we love our bd'in. Anyway i digressed as usual, FF says that we have high chances of fertilisation this month so we shall wait and see, and I am determined not to get too obsessive or start counting symptoms, and even slightly dertermined to tes teat til af due cos of what hppened last time, so we shall see what happens.

Officially *cd 15 and 3 dpo * by ff and my bodies say so. Gd lucky all! Happy 2ww. lol

My


----------



## NickyT75

Oooo good luck Shinning Star! you've def done plenty of BD'ing so you're in with a very good chance! xx


----------



## Rah

HIYA

NickyT75Temping really does confuse me so sorry i cant help!!! but good luck and fingers crossed for you 

shmoo75I hope you get a +ve soon and hubby is still holding out :)

Shinning_Star I agree i thin you have done all you can do fingers crossed

HoneySunshineGood Luck hun

NikiJJones Fingers crossed for a friday OV!!!


One question When are you thinking of testing...i know i know meant to keep your mind off it not think about it

Im thinking...
Ov'd CD 11 so Test CD 25+ prob will be sat 26thJuly


----------



## NickyT75

LOL @ Sarah corrupting us into testing already!! :rofl:

Well it seems that I Ov'd CD14 & my luteal phase is usually 12 days so in theory I can test CD27 which is the day after you... OMG! I can't believe im obsessing about testing already! :dohh: 

Its exciting isn't it tho? :happydance: :rofl:

What about everyone else? xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Where is my CM???? It seems to have gone on summer hols!!!:hissy::hissy::hissy:
I usually have it pretty noticeably wettish for about 3 days before OV and at the moment it is still sticky (well a bit damp, but I'm sure that's just because it's hot and sweaty!!! Sorry for TMI!!)
Shmoo: have you any signs of OV today yet?
Nicky: looks like you OVed early. Let's hope you caught the eggie. Same for everyone else now in the delightful 2WW. Get symptom spotting!!!!
xxxx


----------



## Rah

NikiJJones said:


> Get symptom spotting!!!!
> xxxx

:rofl: i was on the net this am looking at things thinking to myself yeah, yeah ooo i have that one as well :rofl:
I think i have managed to have all signs and symptoms by 10am


----------



## NikiJJones

Rah said:


> :rofl: i was on the net this am looking at things thinking to myself yeah, yeah ooo i have that one as well :rofl:
> I think i have managed to have all signs and symptoms by 10am

Thing is: today I have tingly bbs just like when I was PG. And I've not even OVed yet!!! :rofl:I sware we imagine every symptom in the book!!!!
xxxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

I think im behind everyone else!!

Ive had no cm yet! I htink its gone on holiday with NikiJones'!!

hmmm, that or ive totally missed it! :)


----------



## Rah

Im still waiting for mine and the OPK said i ov'd on the 11th!!! 
I hope they are all enjoying their holiday!


----------



## Rah

NikiJJones said:


> Thing is: today I have tingly bbs just like when I was PG. And I've not even OVed yet!!! :rofl:I sware we imagine every symptom in the book!!!!
> xxxx

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
i totally agree and twist it so it is a symptom !!


----------



## NickyT75

LOL @ everyones CM buggering off on holiday together! :rofl: mine has also strangely disappeared after only putting in a very short 2day appearance (3 days early) Hmmmm wonder if it came early so it could swan off somewhere nice along with everyone else's??

Hmph!!! it comes to summat when our bloody CM is having more effin fun than we are doesn't it?!!! :rofl: xx


----------



## shmoo75

:rofl::rofl::rofl: I know what you mean. I've not had any EWCM that I have noticed anyway, got another empty circle yesterday at 3:30pm, I had such bad cramps that if my womb was to fall out for 1 sec I would of been happy!!! When, oh when am I going to OV? I think this means I'm not back to a 28 day cycle maybe 30? I give up!!!!!

On the testing I think I will wait until I have had my smiley face then count 10days after that to test then, ever other day until I get :bfp: or :witch: show. I can't believe we already know when we will test even though some of us haven't OV yet:rofl::rofl::rofl: We are def loopy:rofl::rofl:


----------



## LittleBee

Hello girls! I think I missed a lot here...just returned from a little vacation, relaxed and ready to get into the lab...
I'm feeling very moody and :sleep: but you know OV.
Any good news here?!!:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Hun

Hope you had a good time on your hols? welcome back just in time to see most of us going mad in the 2WW! xx


----------



## Rah

Yup all going mad 

And i have woken this am with a cold ...a cold in the middle of july!!!


----------



## NikiJJones

Well the whole BD plan is going WRONG for me. Last night's went all wrong and tonight DH is going out in London and probably staying at work mate's as may be too late for him to travel home. GRRRRR!! I'm actually hoping I get a neg on the OPK today or else I'll be frantic! 
xxxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

OH NO Niki, lol. bless you, well if ya get a smiley face doesn't that leave you tomor? 
Wishing you loads of luck.

No symptoms today, nada not a thing. NO pain, no pmt not a thing but we are in luteal phase so what do we expect. I am none the, wiser. 

Oh and although I am determined to not to test until af due, but how are you peoples calculating when your testing? Is it 10 days after your ov? LOL I am one to cave into peer pressure, LOL.

Thing is; I was thinking am I better knowing or not knowing if I have another chemical pregnancy? If I know and it keeps happening then there'll be indication of sum kind of preoblem, but if I don't know I'll be none the wiser and no worry abt it too much. 
Guess it depends what docs wld say a year down the line on continuous chemical pregancies. tbh I don't think I cld take continual ones, I mean this one I coped with but if it kept happening I'd be terrified of conceiving! God Willing that won't happen!

Anyway other than obsessing what are you lovely ladies up to, I've been looking on net for wedding venues, found sum lovely ones, want to get married in the snow. LOL mind dp gotta propose yet, lol I know he will we discussed it'll be this year but just don't know when cos I told him I'd want it to be a surprise. Oh well! 

So signing off for now at least *cd 16, 4 dpo*


----------



## NickyT75

Lol @ Shinning star pretending not to be obsessed!

Im calculating mine as 12DPO coz this is how long my luteal phase normally is.

Do you know how long yours is? xx


----------



## mom2pne

NickyT75 said:


> LOL @ everyones CM buggering off on holiday together! :rofl: mine has also strangely disappeared after only putting in a very short 2day appearance (3 days early) Hmmmm wonder if it came early so it could swan off somewhere nice along with everyone else's??
> 
> Hmph!!! it comes to summat when our bloody CM is having more effin fun than we are doesn't it?!!! :rofl: xx


:rofl: But honestly I've had quite a bit of it for a few days and especially yesterday, which I do believe I O'd then. My temp went up instead of the usual dropping. So I'm hopping I'm in the 2ww, but am waiing to make sure ff says that too. Which after all the signs yesterday I think it will show that I did O. GL to all of you and I hope you do O!


----------



## Shinning_Star

I have no idea how long it is to be honest, My cycle is usually 29 days dead on. So I guess, it'd be 17 days? Seeing as ov'd on cd 12? Hmmm,

Lol obsessed me nah, never cool as ice me! (uh huh)


----------



## NickyT75

Ah that makes your LP 16 days (luteal phase is counted from 1DPO until the day before your period) and it's supposed to be somewhere between 12-16 days but should stay the same each cycle.

Mine is only 12 days so im at the lower end of normal.

At least you know you have a healthy LP so a better chance of implantation! 

Apparently you can have problems conceiving if your LP is less than 12 days coz it takes a minimum of 10 days to support a pregnancy xx - God wot a bloody nerd I sound don't I?!! Lol


----------



## Shinning_Star

so I'm just in there on 16 oooh close one, thanks hunni


----------



## HoneySunshine

All tres complex!

Ok, my mum, bless her said today (when we were talking about fertile days etc) and I quote "what do you mean you can only fall pregnant 4 days a month? Nonsense, surely you can fall pregnant at anytime youre not having your period? So its not 4 days, its 26days!, You dont know what youre talking about" :hissy:
- ok, so i dont know what Im talking about and clearly my mum fell pregnant with the 3 of us 1st time each time!! :rofl:

Ah, I didnt know whether to laugh or cry!

Had 1 massive cramp today, felt like id been kicked in tummy...but then nothing, not a thing!


----------



## NikiJJones

Shinning star: Hope OH gets on and proposes!!! A snowy wedding would be lovely!!!
Honey Sunshine: My Mum is exactly the same!!! All 3 of us conceived first month of trying!!! Infuriating. She also didn't realise that there was such a small window to get it right, but I have now filled her in on all the facts and she's fascinated to hear about OPKs etc! Problem is that she is along for the TTC ride with me 100% now. When I did get my BFP in May she guessed because I had avoided talking about TTC with her for a week!:rofl: 
Having said that she was a huge support with my MC, and has been ever since. She told me yesterday that she keeps seeing pregnant women everywhere and feels annoyed that it is them and not me. And I thought it was just us TTCers who felt like that! Maybe B&B should start a Mums of TTC forum!
Just about to do my OPK, and for once hoping for another negative just for today so that DH and I don't miss the big OV.
Will report back ASAP.
xxxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Well my OPK was neg this evening :happydance:, so at least DH can enjoy his night out without me giving him grief about lack of BDing. I could now do with a positive and a successful BD tomorrow in order to get the eggie caught before the guests arrive for the weekend!
But, hey: when has TTC ever been that simple????
Shinning star: I've been thinking about this when to test thing, and about the chemical pregnancy thing. I'm pretty sure I was PG in March, but held off testing (AF came a week late). Now I wish I had tested, as however painful it would be to know I lost a LO in March, as well as in May, I would rather know. I'm testing early if I get any signs now, as if I do get PG and lose another LO early, at least I will know and can get the doctors to start doing tests to see why.
xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

HoneySunshine said:


> All tres complex!
> 
> Ok, my mum, bless her said today (when we were talking about fertile days etc) and I quote "what do you mean you can only fall pregnant 4 days a month? Nonsense, surely you can fall pregnant at anytime youre not having your period? So its not 4 days, its 26days!, You dont know what youre talking about" :hissy:
> - ok, so i dont know what Im talking about and clearly my mum fell pregnant with the 3 of us 1st time each time!! :rofl:
> 
> Ah, I didnt know whether to laugh or cry!
> 
> Had 1 massive cramp today, felt like id been kicked in tummy...but then nothing, not a thing!

Aww take no notice of your mum Honey :hugs: she probably means well, but women who haven't struggled to get pregnant just don't get how hard it can be for those of us who are desperately trying.

Just smile sweetly and carry on doing what you know is the right way of doing things!

Oooooh i bet your cramp today was Ovulation.... quick.... grab your OH and get BDing then you can join us in the 2wk wait tomorrow!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Niki - thats great news you're not gonna miss Ov... just make sure you BD before he goes out so you've got a constant supply of swimmers hanging around outside your ovaries just incase!!

You can't be too careful eh hun? xx


----------



## NikiJJones

I'm just hoping he doesn't drink too much tonight, and make all the little fellas too hungover to swim for the next few days!!!
xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: can't you sneak in a quickie before he goes out?!!

Im sure he wouldn't mind :rofl: xx


----------



## NikiJJones

He's already out. Went straight from work, so didn't come home at all today. That's why I was so relieved about the neg OPK. I'm hoping he decides to get the last train though instead of stay at friends after all, as I just had a huge Niagara Falls of watery CM (sorry TMI) whilst sitting here at the computer. Then we can get a morning BD at least.
Tempted to go and do another OPK as the amount of CM is now mental compared with an hour ago!
xxxx


----------



## mom2pne

You ladies have been really helping my mood! I haven't laughed this hard in a few days. Thank you for it! I've been so moody lately! I swear if it wasn't for the fact I know ovulation can cause it I'd be more moody! I also found out that my bb tenderness is also related to Oing. Its so awsome to have the internet! I learn a lot more then if I were to just look in books. 

Things have not been going good here today. My 2y twin boys were very naughty. They were climbing shelves and tables. 1 of them pulled a picture of 1 of their older brothers off the wall when I was out of the room just for a second. When I came back to scold him he threw it and the glass broke. They have been hitting each other with anything they can find. They also were fighting over who could sit in between the arm of our couch and me. So I had to scoot over so they could each have an arm with me in the middle. The terrible 2's have only just begun! :cry: 

I also keep dropping things. I dropped a glass of milk on the floor. What a mess that was. It splashed on the walls and went under the fridge. Then I dropped a plate. I wonder whats going to get broke next. 

I'd love to chat longer but my dh and his friend will be here in an hour and I still haven't cleaned the kitchen excpet where the milk went. Have a Good Night!


----------



## NickyT75

Aw mom2pne :hugs: sounds like you've really got your hands full! xx


----------



## NikiJJones

The joys of twins!!! Maybe I don't want them after all!!
Hope you have a breakage-free day tomorrow.
xxxx


----------



## shmoo75

Ah Mum2pne sounds like you really do have your hands full!!!

ShinningStar fingers crossed your OH does it soon and you get a nice big rock on your finger. A snowy wedding now that is romantic

Nicky fingers crossed you get a + today or tomorrow so you can catch it

HoneySunshine bless your mum!!! Some of them don't realise do they? My hubby didn't he now knows sort of I think!

I got another empty circle yesterday!!! From my body signs I would of said I OV on Tuesday as that was when the cramps were the worst. I still have them but alot milder and my boobs are still sore on & off. This is my 2nd cycle after m/c so, maybe my body is playing tricks on me!!!! I do my CBOPK's at 3pmish, I don't pee for about 2hrs before hand to make sure I have plenty, I pee into a plastic disposable cup, dip the OPK in for 15secs, wait the 3 odd mins and, it keeps coming up as an empty circle!!! Am I doing anything wrong? Has anyone heard of someone not getting a smiley face on a CBOPK but still falling pregnant? This is seriously doing my head in!!! Maybe nxt circle I will get cheapie ones or not bother I really don't know at this stage. Any advice would be most helpful. Thanks in advance ladies.


----------



## shmoo75

Ladies just to let you know over on the TTC forum there is a post by Woobles about a CB clinical study they provide a CBFM and 6mths worth of test strips, you have to do daily urine samples, and keep a diary all of which they supply if you are chosen. There is also a link on her post. I have signed up now waiting to get a call. Good luck ladies.


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girls

Shmoo - sorry hun I don't know much about the digital OPK's are you using a fertility monitor? coz i read somewhere that they can take 2 cycles to start working properly.

My temps are going up nicely now considering they've been a lot lower than usual but I'll be amazed if im pregnant.... we've only BD'd once this month!! Oh well.... will have to wait & see I guess!

Hope you are all ok? xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Morning.
Well I missed signing up for the CBFM trial as I wasn't online early enough today!!! PANTS!!!:hissy:
Having said that, the up side is that we got a quick BD in this morning before DH had to go to work, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I won't be needing a CBFM anyway!
Shmoo: you are doing everything right I think. 3pm is meant to be the best time for OPKs. I avoid weeing for 4 hours prior, but I think 2 hours is probably enough to leave it. I've seen ladies on this site who have got PG after never having an OPK positive, yes. I'm also wondering whether I'm going to get a postive this month. Last night I had masses of CM, sore bbs, nausea and headache, and today the same, plus OV pain (only it's the same side as last time which is odd), so I think I may also have OVed, but the OPKs have not picked anything up. I'm going to POAS this afternoon I think just to check. Don't want to wait till this evening in case LH surge is over by then. 
Not sure if I'll be lucky enough to get any more BDing out of DH this week now anyway. He was pulling his face enough about it this morning. Typical!! This is even after I brought him tea and breakfast in bed. Men!!!
Nicky: glad your temps are rising. Let's hope they stay up there for a :bfp:.
Hope everyone else is OK today?
xxxx


----------



## LittleBee

Hi everyone!! I don't know what's happening to me!! Yesterday, I had some sticky CM (TMI I'm sorry) today it's not there!! Though, we have been :sex: for the last 10 days (and not going to stop..:happydance:) :blush:
What should I do???:dohh:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ladies I have given up for this month! Im now in the 2ww...Hubby is poorly, and the pressure of performing is getting to the both of us!! So fingers crossed we have done enough this month!!

Good Luck everyone! xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Thanks guys. It is a pain having all the symptoms of OV except EWCM that seems to have gone on a perm holiday ever since my m/c. I had another empty circle yesterday!!! Oh well, if :witch: in 2wks then I know I OV this wk!! I don't think I will bother with OPK's nxt cycle as, I don't think my and OH have :sex: at the right time but, who knows!!! If I get picked to be given a CBFM then I will use that but, I wont buy any.

Fingers crossed that we all get a :bfp:this cycle as that would be excellant us all going over to 1st Tri together.


----------



## NikiJJones

Shmoo I'm feeling the same as you. I've had the ovary pain (only it's same side as last cycle and usually swaps which is odd), and I've had tons of watery CM, and nausea and sore bbs, but no EWCM (I've had none of it since MC either) and no OPK+. Feeling really down about it this morning.
Not sure my body is doing what it's supposed to at all since MC, and feel like I'm wasting money on the OPKs!! So frustrating!!!!
Not sure whether to continue with the OPKs, or just forget it and wait for AF. I'm going to start BBTing from next CD1, as lots of the B&B ladies seem to sware by it. Plus it's cheap!!!
xxxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Shmoo: I just found this on Fertility Friend, and it's given me hope:

"Can I ovulate without ever seeing a positive OPK (Ovulation Prediction Kit) result?

Yes, it is possible to ovulate without ever seeing a positive OPK (or peak reading on your fertility monitor). OPKs are designed to detect the surge of luteinizing hormone in your urine. This is the last hormone to peak before ovulation and the hormone that is responsible for triggering the rupture of the ovarian sac. LH needs to surge in order for ovulation to occur, but in some cases, the pattern of your surge and the time you test (if you do not manage to capture the surge when you test) will not let you see a positive result. If you have a sharp LH surge, for example, you may take one test before your surge is detectable by your kit and another test when your LH has already begun to trail and is no longer detectable by the kit. Whether or not you see a positive OPK result, it is recommended to keep on having intercourse until ovulation is confirmed by a clear and sustained thermal shift and ovulation is detected on your chart."

Maybe we both just missed it this month with our OPKs.
Let's hope so!!! Would be great to get a BFP surprise without ever having had a +OPK!!!
(I'd be off to CB to get my money back too!!!!!)
xxxx


----------



## mom2pne

Hello how is everyone?
AFM FF finally shows what I already knew, that I O'd on the 15th. I just wanted confirmation that I was in fact in the 2ww. SO I'll be testing in 10 days and hoping I see a BFP. My older sons should be coming home some time today. They have been with their grandparents since Tuesday. It's almost 8 in the morning here and my twins are still sleeping. I hope they sleep in tomorrow morning because I'd like to. That is if I can stay asleep. Today I kept tossing and turning and managed to sleep from 2-5. I was hot and we have the air on. Well I need to go eat some breakfast. Have a good day!


----------



## frecklesweet

Hi wondered if I could join in? I am CD 13 and 1 day post ovulation!
We have a 13m old baby boy but it took ages...... to conceive him! We have been ttc this time since Feb this yr. Hoping for a BFP this month!!


----------



## NikiJJones

Welcome Frecklesweet. Let's hope you get your BFP this month!!!!
xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

frecklesweet said:


> Hi wondered if I could join in? I am CD 13 and 1 day post ovulation!
> We have a 13m old baby boy but it took ages...... to conceive him! We have been ttc this time since Feb this yr. Hoping for a BFP this month!!

Hi Hun

Of course you can join us! the more the merrier! xx


----------



## Rah

i am going :loopy:

So i got +ve ov test on the 11th i guess i ov'd on the 12th and i have no idea when :witch: is due so i have no idea when to test 
im thinking 2 weeks tomorrow but really could be 1 week tomorrow but i have no idea

I had my graduation today and never had a drink my best friend at uni took one look at my coke and got mega giddy i thought she was going to say something i did explain that im TTC and not pg but i think that made it worse!?!?


How is everyone coping?


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Sarah

if you Ov'd on the 12th i'd recommend testing on the 29th coz that would be allowing for the longest luteal phase length of 16 days, generally speaking... you period should have started before then if you are not preg - so if it hasn't you more than likely are!!

fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey Niki, yeah thanks for that abt testing, I think prob your right, at least you could go to the docs and say here you are look at this what in the feckin heck is goin on, HELP! 

LOL yeah our winter wedding would be lovely, hehe. he's even been looking around with me, lol but still not proposal! :argh:

Well all I can say is OH no no no, thinking about testing already! I know it's ridiculous so i defo won't have a :bfp: at this time in my cycle.

So I keep having pains and I keep thinking my period has started cos been a bit wet down there, but I get to the toilet and nothing. I've had headache for two days and been moody as hell, complete swings and also cried today at school cos another child not mine I hasten to add was crying cos her teacher was leaving; whom I have no idea who she was! But fear not ladies I doubt very much this is a sign of a :bfp: cos I am generally an over emotional person! 

I have a sinking feeling in my heart this is not our month and I know I so shouldn't get upset cos so many people have been trying alot longer than me and I can only imagine the turmoil people are going through. :hug:

I guess I'm being ignorant, I mean I fell straight away with a first preg and mc at 6,7 weeks, then I fell with my son (again first time unprotected sex.) and then our (current dp) first cycle I had a chemical pregancy, so why why shld it not of worked, but still I'm feeling a bit negative and I'm kicking myself cos there's no way I'm out of the loop yet and as I say some people deserve it so much more than me, just through trying for so long!


Anyway get out of ya own arse rach! LMAO

WElcome to freckle sweet or vice versa sorry cldn't remember exact user name, rubbosh at names, nice to see you on here, These gals are lush, I so completly gate crashed them this month and they've been grand!

Hello all you other gals, smoo, sunshine, er an whom ever else i have forgotton your user names! Hugs to all and here's hoping we're all still feeling positive abt our :bfp:'s


----------



## frecklesweet

Thanks everyone! Shining star- the month I was pregnant with our son I was convinced AF was coming- had even cried all over my DH as I was so convinced. Next day BFP, only did it to put an end to the cycle!!
I am very excited about having cycle buddies! I really hope there are some BFP:happydance::blush::hi:


----------



## Rah

ok so i have a really really foul taste in my mouth i did think it was the garlic bread i had at lunch but its really not it tastes like metal i guess
and the dog was poorly little bit sick and its my job to clean up hubby retches and i dont really mind so i went to wipe the floor and threw up myself just to got the bathroom in time

I have no symptoms of anything O or the common 2WW i really dont feel pg so still confused :(

I may test on the 27th then CD 27 only because 29th is my mums birthday and will end up telling her which we have agreed not to do so i will have 2 days to get over it or used to it


----------



## Shinning_Star

awww, sounds omnious, fingers crossed hunni! Oh this darn 2 ww!


----------



## shmoo75

Oh Rah I have my fingers crossed for you. When I was pg I started feeling tired and sick 5 days before I got my really strong no denying it :bfp: so you never know

Niki thanks for finding that info it has given me hope as well. I couldn't of had all that pain and no OV!!! I also had watery CM and when I wipe it has felt thicker and slicker DYKWIM? I think I am going :wacko: 

Frecklesweet it is nice to have you with us hun. Join the madness!!!

I think going by my body signs I OV tues or wed so, I guess I am in the 2ww!!! :witch: due 29th or 30th so might test nxt sat start getting the disappointment over with

Hope you all are having a great weekend and heres to :af: bring on those :bfp: and trying to keep sane in th 2ww


----------



## NickyT75

Hi ladies

Oooo can you imagine how excited we're all gonna be by the end of next week?

Looks like most of us are planning to test next weekend so hopefully we'll be announcing some happy BFP's Yay!!! xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Rah: that metallic taste sounds GREAT!!! I sense a :bfp: one the way for you!!
So I think I must have OVed Wed night or Thursday if I go on the pain and the CM, though last night I got a whole load more watery CM, so it is really very confusing! I'm taking it that I am in the 2WW from Thursday though, but might sneak in a couple of BDs this weekend just for luck, as I'm totally confused this month! I hold off on the testing unless I get any really strong signs this month, as I'm not feeling very confident. (Having said this I'll probably start POAS next weekend when the rest of you all do, just cos I won't be able to resist!!!)
Happy weekend everyone!!!
xxxx


----------



## frecklesweet

:cry:
Feeling very miffed this weekend! Seem to have another load of fertile mucous despite my temps going up and a positive ovulation test on weds....
To make matters worse I seem to have a very painful blocked milk duct, stopped breast feeding nearly 2 weeks ago but I think I may have done it too quickly...
Feeling v sorry for myself! Don't think I will be testing until a week on weds but am v excited about all these tests that will be done next weekend- Can't waiT!!!!!!!
Has anyone any exciting symptoms yet???:yipee:


----------



## Rah

I dont think i have had any symptoms yet i have now convinced the metallic taste was just garlic bread :rofl:
Im convinced this isnt my month i have had no cm at all!?!? (still on its jollys)
no tenderness no nothing :cry:
Oh just the sickness when cleaning up the dogs sick which never bothers me ever...

Hows everyone else doing?

we should decide what dates we are all testing on and have a post with them all so that we all know who and when what do you think ???


----------



## HoneySunshine

Grrr....

Ok, so howcome I am a few days past OV and I now have creamy cm?

Im so confused!!


----------



## magicvw

HoneySunshine said:


> Grrr....
> 
> Ok, so howcome I am a few days past OV and I now have creamy cm?
> 
> Im so confused!!

DOn't worry - I get that often! :)

My news is crummy tho - spotting at 5 and 6 dpo. I'm out girls :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Rah said:


> I dont think i have had any symptoms yet i have now convinced the metallic taste was just garlic bread :rofl:
> Im convinced this isnt my month i have had no cm at all!?!? (still on its jollys)
> no tenderness no nothing :cry:
> Oh just the sickness when cleaning up the dogs sick which never bothers me ever...
> 
> Hows everyone else doing?
> 
> we should decide what dates we are all testing on and have a post with them all so that we all know who and when what do you think ???

Good idea - mine is 1st August unless I cave in otherwise (likely)


----------



## sam*~*louize

I had first day of witch on 29th June, so close to you guys.

Not much to report really, don't know when I ovulate, or how long cycle is ( it keeps changing to confuse me )

Wet feeling below today, would that be before or after ovulation?


----------



## NikiJJones

Well girls, I think I'm 3DPO and still lots of CM: creamy, watery and EWCM, so not sure what that is all about. Got a faint line on an OPK last night too, so very confusing. 
DH and I had a nice morning BD today, just in case I worked out OV wrong. Also because he wanted to, and we're trying to do it when it feels right, and not just to a calendar. He's really struggling with getting in from work late and me saying "We have to do it NOW", and I can see where he's coming from really. Keeps reminding me that he's nearly 40 and not in his sexual prime anymore. Why oh why did I not want a baby in my 20s?????!!!!!!!
Magic: so sorry about your spotting. I hope that you are able to relax and have a well deserved rest on holiday.
xxxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

oooh, 8 dpo almost into the 1ww. hoorah. LOL I might test sat although not 100% FF recommending me to test on 31 st push off if my af hasn't arrived on the 29 I won't be waiting another two days! LMAO. 

So I am soooo bad, I have had two nights out this week, and drank copious amts off vidka on both occasions, well it was with oj for folic acid, hehe! So If I'm luvky enuf to have a wee apple seed, poor thing gonna be alcohol dependant, hehe!

So I can't say I've had too many symptoms, I mean have been very tired and eating like a horse, but that usually happens the week before my af anyway, as for tiredness, well I've had a few late nights obviously. So who knows at the moment I'm not feeling either way, not out of loop yet but wldn't say defo in on it either, so much for 'just knowing' aye ladies. LOL

Hey Magic, did I read right spotting at 4 dpo? Isn't that a good thing!!!!

LOve and Hugs hunnies!


----------



## Rah

Shinning_Star said:


> Hey Magic, did I read right spotting at 4 dpo? Isn't that a good thing!!!!!!


Thats what i was thinking...implatation bleed maybe?


----------



## shmoo75

I will test on Sat am with one of my cheapie internet dip sticks that I have, if :bfn: or really, really, really, really faint :bfp: will test again on Mon.

Me & OH were talking last night and I said I can't be pregnant just yet and, he said I bet you've already tested today so thats why you know your not. Bless him he doesn't know a fertlised egg doesn't implant until at least 6 days after OV. I just looked at him and said if it is fertlised it will still be making its way down my tubes so, I can't be pregnant yet. Bless his little cotton socks!!! 

I am not holding out much hope for me being pregnant this cycle but, until :witch: shows up I can't count myself out of the running yet.


----------



## Rah

shmoo75............26th & 28th July
NickyT75............27th July
magicvw.............27th July
Shinning_Star......27th July
HoneySunshine....29th July
LittleBee.............29th July
Rah....................29th July
frecklesweet........30th July
sammielouize........31st July
Tanya................1st August
NikiJJones...........4th August


mom2pne
I hope i got everyone!!!!

I will update as i see the info 

So exciting wishing :bfp: to everyone


----------



## NikiJJones

I'll probably test 1st August if no AF by then. Unless I get a clear OPK+ in the next couple of days in which case I'll be way behind everyone else!
Put me down for August 1st, as I'm thinking my OV was probabaly over and done with Thursday, despite the odd CM thing which is still going on!!
By the way ladies August 1st is the pagan festival Lughnasa, which is celebrating the start of the harvest and the beginning of fertile things coming to fruition. Sounds like a good time for us all to be getting :bfp:s!!!!!!! (But to be honest if you leave it up to me I could find an auspicious excuse for a BFP at any time of the year between my moon cycles and ancient festivals!!!! :dohh:)
xxxx


----------



## Rah

NikiJJones said:


> By the way ladies August 1st is the pagan festival Lughnasa, which is celebrating the start of the harvest and the beginning of fertile things coming to fruition. Sounds like a good time for us all to be getting :bfp:s!!!!!!! (But to be honest if you leave it up to me I could find an auspicious excuse for a BFP at any time of the year between my moon cycles and ancient festivals!!!! :dohh:)
> xxxx

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## shmoo75

NikiJJones said:


> I'll probably test 1st August if no AF by then. Unless I get a clear OPK+ in the next couple of days in which case I'll be way behind everyone else!
> Put me down for August 1st, as I'm thinking my OV was probabaly over and done with Thursday, despite the odd CM thing which is still going on!!
> By the way ladies August 1st is the pagan festival Lughnasa, which is celebrating the start of the harvest and the beginning of fertile things coming to fruition. Sounds like a good time for us all to be getting :bfp:s!!!!!!! (But to be honest if you leave it up to me I could find an auspicious excuse for a BFP at any time of the year between my moon cycles and ancient festivals!!!! :dohh:)
> xxxx

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Only you NikiJones :rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girls!

Magic - I wouldn't be so sure you are out of the running yet hun... spotting at 6DPO sounds suspiciously like implantation to me!!!

Rah - I'm planning to test 27th July but depending on how I feel maybe 26th??
dunno why im even bothering to think about it tho...? it's EXTREMELY unlikely that I'll be preg this month - I've got more chance of winning the lottery actually!! LOL

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Magic - I've just been looking at your chart & your temps are still looking good hun... fingers crossed they'll go up again tomorrow!

You're not out of the running by a long way yet :hugs: xx


----------



## shmoo75

I agree Magic it could be implantation!!!! Fingers crossed for you hun

As I said I will test on 26th then again on 28th as I should be due a visit from :witch: on 29th or 30th depending weather I OV tues or wed.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Rah said:


> Shinning_Star said:
> 
> 
> Hey Magic, did I read right spotting at 4 dpo? Isn't that a good thing!!!!!/QUOTE]
> 
> Thats what i was thinking...implatation bleed maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, exactly what was on my mind!Click to expand...


----------



## Rah

well i have that strange taste in my mouth again but again i was eating garlic yesterday (i think i must stink by now :rofl:) so i have decided to not eat garlic for 1 week and see what happend


----------



## Shinning_Star

oooh, interesting Rah! Here's hopin sweetums!


----------



## NickyT75

I had the metallic taste last month for nearly 2 weeks but nothing came of it... I'd never had it before so thought it was a really good sign too.

I think this TTC lark makes us go a little bit crazy & start imagining things! :rofl: xx


----------



## magicvw

Thanks for the vote of confidence girls! :hugs:

I know it's not implantation tho - I get spotting every month. I'm on progesterone tabs to stop it happening but they're not working. Will be going to see my gyno when I get back off my hols to see what else can be done. 

xxxx


----------



## LittleBee

Hello girls:hugs: I'm feeling very sad, moody, angry..in general I think I feel all the bad stuff:cry: I don't have any symptoms yet, except those of an arriving AF..my bbs are huge, I feel exhausted and sleepy and I can't do anything!!:wacko: Anyway, I think i'm gonna :test: Tuesday 29 but if I see any AF classic symptoms I won't. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Rah

Rah said:


> shmoo75............26th & 28th July
> NickyT75............27th July
> LittleBee.............29th July
> Shinning_Star......29th July
> Rah....................29th July
> HoneySunshine....1st August
> NikiJJones...........1st August


theres a few on the 29th and the 1st!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Roll on Saturday for the start of the testathon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

OMG Ladies, I have had a complete rollercoaster of emotions in ten minutes, First off I burts into fits oflaughter in the middle of a bd sess, whihc I hav no idea why or what triggered it not like I was thinking abt anything at all, dp took this well and laughed with me but then he asked to carry on I said no and he got a bit er frustrated, anyway I completly burst into tears as it completly terrified me! 

He has apologised profusely and is sooo sorry and says he knows he threw his toys out of the pram and stomped his feet a bit and he shldn't have the only thing he can say was frustration cos he was on the brink, and slight anger cos he felt regected. But he said he had no excuses.

Anyway I am completly drained and who emotional I am right now, moreso than normal, abnd maybe I have got a :bfp: coming out of this or maybe I'm just having seriously bad PMT!!!!! I cannot explain it I'm a complete train wreck and know he's gone to work, completly upset he scared me so much and made me cry and thinks once agian this week I'm gonna get up and leave! HOnestly this has been a completly awful emotional week!


----------



## shmoo75

Oh Shining Star I am so sorry that you feel that way. Men do get frustrated when they are on the brink and we for what ever reason say stop. At least he did stop when you said no so, thats a good thing. Fingers crossed it means you have a :bfp: on the way.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yeah I do understand his point of view bless him, esp seeing as I'd been the one to drag him into bed! 

JUST ergghh, whats with the nye on hysteria both ways. And why I on I cracked up in the middle of a very nice bd sess I have no idea.!


----------



## shmoo75

No idea hun. Your DP will be fine when he gets home. Just cuddle lots and reassure each other as, you are both blaming yourselves when, these things happen!!! You will both be fine hun


----------



## Shinning_Star

yeah he's been lovely won't stop texting me, he feels so bad trouble is it's making me feel worse, cos i know he's hurting too. LOL wouldn't off been so bad if it'd been a full blown argument at least we could have been ranting at each other rather than crying.

Thing is there's reasons why it affcted me so much and thats why he feels even worse, bless him!


----------



## frecklesweet

Hi Rah can you put me down for testing on 30th July? Thanks Freckle x:blush:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hiya girlies, can I join this thread? Its cd 9 for me, so hopefully a sticky :bfp: for me in august after my loss last friday:cry:

OH and I are taking the 'if it happens, it happens' approach this month as anything could happen. Im going to use opk's to predict ov but this could be another 2 weeks yet!:hissy:

Good Luck to everybody testing on saturday!


----------



## sam*~*louize

My :witch: could arrive on Wed 30th (going by last cycle was 32 days) so if she doesn't by the night I will test on 31st. 

rah can you put me down 31st? thanks x


----------



## Lilly123

well I am a little behind you all but would love to join your thread...so think I O'd today so here I am in the 2WW.... got lots of BD in this cycle so am hoping this month will be THE month!! I hope it is all your month too girls!! Good luck!!!:hug:


----------



## frecklesweet

Well day 3 post ovulation..... wonder if sperm has met egg?? Could have reached uterus by now.... I have heard that visualisation is very helpful in achieving that elusive BFP:happydance:
Don't think I will helped the process though- very stressy weekend. Think it was a combination of tiredness, a stressy mother in law and hubby being in a strange mood!!:cry:
Anyway really hoping I have ovulated (had some fertile looking mucous today agian- grhhhhh). 
Boobs are really sore today, getting some cramps...- probably my ovaries creaking (as they are getting tired after so many years of producing eggs!)
Soooo excited about the testing fest that will be starting next week... someone elses BFP will make me very happy!:thumbup:
Love these icons by the way!!


----------



## Rah

Rah said:


> shmoo75............26th & 28th July
> NickyT75............27th July
> LittleBee.............29th July
> Shinning_Star......29th July
> Rah....................29th July
> frecklesweet........30th July
> sammielouize........31st July
> HoneySunshine....1st August
> NikiJJones...........1st August

We are all quite grouped together :happydance:


----------



## frecklesweet

Shinning_Star said:


> OMG Ladies, I have had a complete rollercoaster of emotions in ten minutes, First off I burts into fits oflaughter in the middle of a bd sess, whihc I hav no idea why or what triggered it not like I was thinking abt anything at all, dp took this well and laughed with me but then he asked to carry on I said no and he got a bit er frustrated, anyway I completly burst into tears as it completly terrified me!
> 
> He has apologised profusely and is sooo sorry and says he knows he threw his toys out of the pram and stomped his feet a bit and he shldn't have the only thing he can say was frustration cos he was on the brink, and slight anger cos he felt regected. But he said he had no excuses.
> 
> Anyway I am completly drained and who emotional I am right now, moreso than normal, abnd maybe I have got a :bfp: coming out of this or maybe I'm just having seriously bad PMT!!!!! I cannot explain it I'm a complete train wreck and know he's gone to work, completly upset he scared me so much and made me cry and thinks once agian this week I'm gonna get up and leave! HOnestly this has been a completly awful emotional week!

really hope they are signs of pregnancy!!


----------



## frecklesweet

Rah said:


> Rah said:
> 
> 
> shmoo75............26th & 28th July
> NickyT75............27th July
> LittleBee.............29th July
> Shinning_Star......29th July
> Rah....................29th July
> frecklesweet........30th July
> sammielouize........31st July
> HoneySunshine....1st August
> NikiJJones...........1st August
> 
> We are all quite grouped together :happydance:Click to expand...

I know!! It is very exciting! How many BFP can we hope for do you think??


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey Y'all looks like we have some new joiners, 
Hi jacqui, good on ya girl, chin up sweets. Welcome Tanya best of luck hunni!

Thanks smoo for earlier, my god I was such a wreck abs heartbroken, I still feel a bit down now but have had a 140 g bar of cdm, all helps, but me thinks that cld mean the :witch: will arrive next week and is the cause of all this upset. I can't wait to have a hug from my man later but he's at work until tomor, so be a while yet!

Anyhoo, have a great days tomor's , hopefully i'll be somewhat less emotional.


----------



## shmoo75

I'm glad the chocolate worked hun. Not long til your having cuddles.

Hi & welcome to Tanya & Jacqui the more the merrier I say!!!

The count down begins 5 more sleeps til I test!!!!:rofl::rofl: You gotta love the POAS madness:rofl::rofl:

It would be great if at least 4 of us get that elusive :bfp: by beginning of August. I don't think it will be me as me and OH haven't BD enough at the right time I don't think but, I'm not out of the running yet just don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## magicvw

Good luck to everyone!! I will also be testing on the 27th, although I really think I'm out of the running for this one, gotta test anyway!! I will be away on my hols and don't know if I'll be able to get an internet connection, so I hope I come back to a bumper bag of :bfp:s from you lot!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone! :hi:

Hiya Jacqui hun - its a terrible shame that you are back TTC :hugs: but im glad you are spending the time here with us (if that makes sense?)

Tanya - Hello chick welcome to our gang! :hi:

Shinning - Im glad you are feeling better hun, I think the stress of TTC has maybe got a little too much for you & your lovely fella?
You sound like a really strong couple tho so im sure you will be fine :hugs:

Freckle - Don't worry about stress hun... your little eggie & OH's :spermy: won't mind in the slightest whether you are stressed... they'll just be happily 'doing their thing' & its quite common to get sore boobies after Ov so welcome to the 2WW :happydance:

Shmoo - Oooooo im getting excited coz you are the 1st one to test!! :happydance: - next weekend is gonna be a hive of activity on this thread isn't it??!!

Statistically speaking Im sure we are bound to get at least one or two :bfp:'s & I'll be over the moon for any of you girls!! :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

magicvw said:


> Good luck to everyone!! I will also be testing on the 27th, although I really think I'm out of the running for this one, gotta test anyway!! I will be away on my hols and don't know if I'll be able to get an internet connection, so I hope I come back to a bumper bag of :bfp:s from you lot!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Hope you have a fantastic time hun... & you come back telling us all about a :bfp: of your own! :hugs: xx

Rah - Thanks for updating the thread so we can all see whats going on hun! :hugs:

Good luck to everyone else who hasn't been around much lately - 
Sammie
Little Bee
Niki
Honey

(hope I didn't forget anyone else? - but good luck & apologies if I did!) xx


----------



## Lilly123

just to let u know I will also be testing 1st August...:hug:


----------



## magicvw

Yay!!! Hiya Tanya! Good to see you in this thread hun! :hugs:


----------



## Rah

Rah said:


> shmoo75............26th & 28th July
> NickyT75............27th July
> magicvw.............27th July
> LittleBee.............29th July
> Shinning_Star......29th July
> Rah....................29th July
> frecklesweet........30th July
> sammielouize........31st July
> HoneySunshine....1st August
> NikiJJones...........1st August
> Tanya................1st August

Updated


----------



## NickyT75

Ooooooo its exciting isn't it?!! Thanks Rah xx


----------



## Lilly123

yay!! So exciting to be in the 2WW!! 

Hiya Magic.... so glad to be back with u....:hug:


----------



## NikiJJones

Hello everyone. Have just been catching up on all the gossip. Hoping that all those signs and symptoms are all leading towards :bfp:s!!!
I'm feeling very confused about my cycle this month. Saturday night had lots of EWCM and so did another OPK and there was a faint second line. Yesterday: lots more watery CM and then a darker 2nd line on the OPK. (not quite as dark as control line though, but definitely darker than Saturday). Today no fertile looking CM at all. Very, very odd, and I'm not sure what it all means. Think I'm going to stop wasting my money on these OPKs as they are just frustrating me. I used to find them so accurate and helpful.
My mood is very low today: very tearful and feeling really rotten about my MC again. :cry:
Sorry: what a bloody miserable post!!!!! 
Hope everyone else is having a much better day, and I'm looking forward to all the testing starting, and hearing about lots of :bfp:s!!!!!!
xxxx


----------



## Lilly123

NikiJJones said:


> Hello everyone. Have just been catching up on all the gossip. Hoping that all those signs and symptoms are all leading towards :bfp:s!!!
> I'm feeling very confused about my cycle this month. Saturday night had lots of EWCM and so did another OPK and there was a faint second line. Yesterday: lots more watery CM and then a darker 2nd line on the OPK. (not quite as dark as control line though, but definitely darker than Saturday). Today no fertile looking CM at all. Very, very odd, and I'm not sure what it all means. Think I'm going to stop wasting my money on these OPKs as they are just frustrating me. I used to find them so accurate and helpful.
> My mood is very low today: very tearful and feeling really rotten about my MC again. :cry:
> Sorry: what a bloody miserable post!!!!!
> Hope everyone else is having a much better day, and I'm looking forward to all the testing starting, and hearing about lots of :bfp:s!!!!!!
> xxxx


:hugs::hugs:


----------



## magicvw

NikiJJones said:


> Hello everyone. Have just been catching up on all the gossip. Hoping that all those signs and symptoms are all leading towards :bfp:s!!!
> I'm feeling very confused about my cycle this month. Saturday night had lots of EWCM and so did another OPK and there was a faint second line. Yesterday: lots more watery CM and then a darker 2nd line on the OPK. (not quite as dark as control line though, but definitely darker than Saturday). Today no fertile looking CM at all. Very, very odd, and I'm not sure what it all means. Think I'm going to stop wasting my money on these OPKs as they are just frustrating me. I used to find them so accurate and helpful.
> My mood is very low today: very tearful and feeling really rotten about my MC again. :cry:
> Sorry: what a bloody miserable post!!!!!
> Hope everyone else is having a much better day, and I'm looking forward to all the testing starting, and hearing about lots of :bfp:s!!!!!!
> xxxx


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Dont be sad Nicki! :cry:

We are all putting our bodies through alot recently and possibly over analysing every single thing...Im thinking every single twinge is an implantation sign or if my boobs are slightly sore im thinking thats a sign (ive been poking them alot though so probably that:rofl::rofl:) and Im also convinced I havent ovulated this month (sure my ewcm is on school hols), I think im ovulating now, as loads of cm, which wasnt scheduled!! But I cant bd anymore, I have no energy and that make me feel bad as ill have missed my chance this month but this is very draining both physically and emotionally.

I know its tough, but try and stay positive...It will happen on that month that you decide you're not gonna try so hard! Law of Sod!!

Chin up Pickle xxx:hugs:


----------



## NikiJJones

Thanks everyone. We ended up going out for a nice drive down country lanes and a walk, so that cheered me up. 
Also, got emails to say my CBFM and my BBT thermometer are both in the post, so looking forward to the postie getting here tomorrow, so I can play with my new toys!!!!!
Honey Sunshine: I know what you mean: I am BDed out for this month too I think!
Thanks for all the hugs and support.
xxxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

NikiJJones said:


> Honey Sunshine: I know what you mean: I am BDed out for this month too I think!
> Thanks for all the hugs and support.
> xxxx

Even I do, lol and I love my bd'in. But I have no energy either and have spent the last week abs shattered and starving. I'm lookin forward to us all testings, can't wait to hear abt all those :bfp:'s Ya HOOO.

Glad ya feel better Niki! ...... I know I sure do I got my hug early this morning and we're both feeling alot better, honestky over emotional wreck that I am!


----------



## Rah

HI guys

Im getting stupidly giddy about next week... im convinced im not pg but i cant help it, I must look mad laughing to myself and grinning. 
OH keeps saying dont get hopes up and im not i think its the thought of so many of us testing and wondering who will get the :bfp: 
Then i panic what if everyone does and i dont and i have no cycle buddys!!!! obv i will be happy for everyone but so loney so if it does happen promise you will pop back to say HI

Sarah


----------



## NickyT75

Aw bless you Sarah :hugs:

Don't worry chick I'll be here next month im pretty sure! I know what you mean about gettin excited tho... I'll be soooo chuffed if any of my 'cyber buddies' get their :bfp: next week - statistically speaking there's gotta be at least 1 or 2 I reckon (hopefully more tho) :happydance:

It's great having so many of us cycling together isn't it? xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Not been around much because I went to Ibiza for 10 days and been off for another 4 inbetween, Back to work today. aargh! lol

Keeping hopes up, but there's been nothing for 6 months since m/c so we'll see

Sending fantastic amounts of luck to you all testing with us.


----------



## Rah

Hope you had a good time on hol! You never know my friend went on hol and came back pg she had been trying for over a year


----------



## frecklesweet

Hi guys!Any symptoms??? :winkwink:
Suppose its too early yet! Roll on next weekend!


----------



## frecklesweet

Rah said:


> HI guys
> 
> Im getting stupidly giddy about next week... im convinced im not pg but i cant help it, I must look mad laughing to myself and grinning.
> OH keeps saying dont get hopes up and im not i think its the thought of so many of us testing and wondering who will get the :bfp:
> Then i panic what if everyone does and i dont and i have no cycle buddys!!!! obv i will be happy for everyone but so loney so if it does happen promise you will pop back to say HI
> 
> Sarah

That sounds familar!! Thats the rollercoster of TTC! It took us nearly 18m to conceive our little boy so as we have only been TTC no.2 6 months I think we have some time to go yet!!


----------



## frecklesweet

HoneySunshine said:


> Dont be sad Nicki! :cry:
> 
> We are all putting our bodies through alot recently and possibly over analysing every single thing...Im thinking every single twinge is an implantation sign or if my boobs are slightly sore im thinking thats a sign (ive been poking them alot though so probably that:rofl::rofl:) and Im also convinced I havent ovulated this month (sure my ewcm is on school hols), I think im ovulating now, as loads of cm, which wasnt scheduled!! But I cant bd anymore, I have no energy and that make me feel bad as ill have missed my chance this month but this is very draining both physically and emotionally.
> 
> I know its tough, but try and stay positive...It will happen on that month that you decide you're not gonna try so hard! Law of Sod!!
> 
> Chin up Pickle xxx:hugs:

Hi Sunshine- be positive! Before we had our little boy I never used to get ewcm, just watery- and I still conceived! The increase in your cm could be because you have ovulated! Good Luck!


----------



## sam*~*louize

I keep getting headaches. Had a realllly bad one on holiday to the point where I had to take Ibuprofen as I was in unbelievable pain. So I'm not holding out hopes because of taking that as it's not good for implantation. 

Other than that, no symptoms, cycles can be 28 - 32 ish days. Wet feeling below last day or two, whatever that would be?


----------



## shmoo75

I felt very wet down below around when i OV and after to the point where when I wiped I felt thicker and wetter (sorry if TMI!) We will see on Sat now only 4 more sleeps to go until I start the testathon!!!!

I had some very light cramps yesterday and sore boobs,think that could be my body getting ready a week in advance for AF as I started getting OV symptoms 1wk before I OV, have that metalic taste in my mouth which I got last time very early on. I think it is more likely the fact that it is hot and I am dehyrated. Can you tell I am trying not to get my hopes up?

If I am pg it works out that during what will be wk7 the time I m/c my 1st pregnancy I will be at home on holiday from work. So I can rest and relax as much as possible. Or if :witch: gets me I will OV at the beginning of my 2wk holiday, 2ww whilst on holiday and due :witch: again the day I go back to work on the 26/08. Either way it is all good


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girlies!

For all you with extra wetness down below.... increased CM is one of the 1st signs of pregnancy!! :happydance:

As a rule our CM generally dries up/goes creamy after we Ov so if you are noticing it more than usual this is deffo a good sign! :happydance:

No symptoms for me yet - but that may well be due to the fact I've been convincing myself this is not my month *(so haven't been looking for things?) 

..... having said that..... I've just been scrutinising my chart & comparing it to when I was pregnant in December (please take a look & tell me if im imagining things!!) - but it looks to be VERY similar!! so only today am i starting to feel like i am actually still in the running!!

TBH I am now feeling really panicky & scared for some reason?? I can't really explain why im feeling this way either???

It must be coz I've totally convinced myself that Im definitely not pregnant & this has come as a total shock to me? OMG! im not even making sense am i?? :rofl:

Wish i hadn't compared my charts now tho - coz i'll probably get my hopes up just in time for :witch: to arrive & end up gutted now won't i? xx


----------



## magicvw

NickyT75 said:


> Morning girlies!
> 
> For all you with extra wetness down below.... increased CM is one of the 1st signs of pregnancy!! :happydance:
> 
> As a rule our CM generally dries up/goes creamy after we Ov so if you are noticing it more than usual this is deffo a good sign! :happydance:
> 
> No symptoms for me yet - but that may well be due to the fact I've been convincing myself this is not my month *(so haven't been looking for things?)
> 
> ..... having said that..... I've just been scrutinising my chart & comparing it to when I was pregnant in December (please take a look & tell me if im imagining things!!) - but it looks to be VERY similar!! so only today am i starting to feel like i am actually still in the running!!
> 
> TBH I am now feeling really panicky & scared for some reason?? I can't really explain why im feeling this way either???
> 
> It must be coz I've totally convinced myself that Im definitely not pregnant & this has come as a total shock to me? OMG! im not even making sense am i?? :rofl:
> 
> Wish i hadn't compared my charts now tho - coz i'll probably get my hopes up just in time for :witch: to arrive & end up gutted now won't i? xx


Those charts definitely look similar! good luck!!! :dust:

I think I'm not even gonna make it to my testing day of the 27th - temp dropped hugely and I think AF is coming - I'm only 9DPO! :cry:


----------



## NickyT75

Magic - thanks for looking at my chart hun :hugs:

I hope your temp goes back up in the morning tho 9DPO could still be implantation so Im sending you some baby dust just incase :dust:

STAY AWAY :witch: YOU ARE NOT WELCOME AROUND HERE!!! 
(that should have done the trick!) xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Im an emotional wreck!

Watch a film last night, and no, I didnt shed a few small tears, I sobbed and sobbed, then laughed whilst sobbing as I didnt know why I was crying!!:cry:

Argh!! I hate this 2ww!! Yet im convinced this month more than any that Im not pregnant! I just dont like not knowing. As soon as I do that test of AF arrives it feels like a weight lifted (sounds bad i know) but whilst im disappointed and sad Im relieved because I know and dont think about any of it til OV a whole 15 days later! :dohh::rofl::rofl:

Sorry being so neg, just feel in limbo (as im sure we all are)...and Hubby tells me not to get hopes up etc....:dohh:

but Im emotional, have cramping and twinges, im super super tired, but do shift work and I felt sick last night and also cm mucus which is unusual for me after OV...yet I think we missed ov this month and I dont feel any different, maybe this happens every month and Im over analysing everything I feel? :blush:

Argh!!!

How is everyone else?? :hug:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Rah said:


> Rah said:
> 
> 
> shmoo75............26th & 28th July
> NickyT75............27th July
> LittleBee.............29th July
> Shinning_Star......29th July
> Rah....................29th July
> frecklesweet........30th July
> sammielouize........31st July
> HoneySunshine....1st August
> NikiJJones...........1st August
> 
> We are all quite grouped together :happydance:Click to expand...

Rah, Im really sorry, I got my dates wrong, im so dippy! Ill be testing 29th too, not 1st :dohh:


----------



## NikiJJones

Honey Sunshine: sorry you are feeling down.:hug:
Nicky: Let's hope those similar charts are a sign of your :bfp:!!!!!
Rah: Good to hear you are feeling good and giddy. Best way to be for a :bfp: I think. Stay positive.
Shmoo: that funny taste sounds like a really good sign!!!

Well as to me: I think I'm now not officially a cycle buddy (see below), but I'm going to keep stalking this thread as I want to know how everyone goes on.
Decided to do an OPK for fun last night, despite CM having vanished, and would you believe it: I got a huge dark Positive!!! AT LAST! Then literally while I was still clearing up the OPKs I got mega-OV pain (like so strong I could not be imagining it in a million years!) in my right side starting. (This was the side I was expecting OV from this time too). 
I was on cloud nine, and DH was cooking and I raced down to him to tell him, and even asked if there was time for a pre-dinner BD! :dohh: And this is me supposed to be putting less pressure on him!!!:dohh::dohh::dohh:
As it happens, we had a lovely dinner in the garden, followed by a nice little BD session (not in the garden I hasten to add!), by which time my poor little right ovary felt like it had exploded, so timing was good by the feel of things!
SOOO: I am feeling way better now. I just had such a strong feeling before yesterday that I had not OVed and I was right. So this will be a 33 day cycle for me, and I am now officially 1DPO and in the 2WW. Feeling like we timed the BDing well: Sunday and last night, so just now hoping that one of the little spermies does his/her job properly, and catches the egg. Today feeling nice and relaxed and generally being lazy, and basking in the fact that there's no point in obsessing about symptoms for about a week yet.
Gutted that I'm now about a week behind all you lovely ladies though! I'mm now be testing August 4th or 5th if :witch: does nor show.
Here's hoping for a record breaking load of :bfp:s for ALL of us!!!
xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Aw thats great news Niki :hugs:

Im so glad you are feeling happier... you sound so much more optimistic now & you know you've done everything you possibly can to maximise your chances this month so you can sit back, relax & send positive vibes to your little eggie thats hopefully growing inside you!
:dust:

good luck hun! xx


----------



## NickyT75

HoneySunshine said:


> Im an emotional wreck!
> 
> Watch a film last night, and no, I didnt shed a few small tears, I sobbed and sobbed, then laughed whilst sobbing as I didnt know why I was crying!!:cry:


LOL I forgot to tell you earlier that I was watching the Maury show at lunchtime & it was about people being reunited with long lost relatives & I was literally bawling my eyes out when a woman met her father for the 1st time in 24 years!! 

Hormones have definitely got a lot to answer for haven't they?? :rofl:


Looking at all your other symptoms I reckon things are looking good for you tho hun so I'll keep my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## LittleBee

Hello girls! I've just finished reading the posts I missed...Here's my daily news:
Today I went to the beach but I didn't swim as it was very windy :boat: .
I returned home, went to the bathroom and saw a brown-red spot on my white bikini :saywhat: . I can't say if it was red from the beginning because it was all absorbed by my bikini...I just washed it and took my :shower: !!
What do you think?!!! I'm so nervous I ate some :icecream: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Kisses to all!


----------



## NickyT75

Ooooo Little bee..... Im thinking implantation!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Have you ever had this before? xx


----------



## LittleBee

Nooooo, I don't have any other symptoms, not even those of an upcoming AF...
I don't know...I can't immagine myself at my master's ceremony with a big tummy!! Lolololol!!


----------



## Lilly123

just wanted to drop in and sprinkle some :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::hug:


----------



## Rah

Rah said:


> shmoo75............26th & 28th July
> NickyT75............27th July
> magicvw.............27th July
> HoneySunshine....29th July
> LittleBee.............29th July
> Shinning_Star......29th July
> Rah....................29th July
> frecklesweet........30th July
> sammielouize........31st July
> NikiJJones...........1st August
> Tanya................1st August

So exciting wishing :bfp: to everyone


----------



## NikiJJones

Little Bee: sounds like implantation to me!!!!!!
How exciting!!!
xxxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Rah: change my testing date to August 4th. I'm now WAY behind everyone else!
Flippin lazy ovaries!
xxxx


----------



## shmoo75

Niki - I'm glad you've OV and sounds like you & OH :sex: at the right time just need to again tonight and tomorrow just to be on the safe side

Honeysunshine - Don't rule yourself out yet it ain't over til :witch:comes flying in and spoils the party

Littlebee - sounds good to me too heres hoping its implantation

Nicky - if this chart more or less matches the other one then, fingers crossed it means you get a :bfp:

Rah - I'm getting excitied too!!! I will probably wait until OH goes to work on Sat then get up and POAS!!! This means I will be up at just gone 5am!!!! You gotta love the POAS madness:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Today I have vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvlight cramps and still feel wet all the time like I need to constantly wipe myself. I am also vvvvvvvvv windy!!!!! I get like that before I am due on but, I can't remember how many days b4 :witch: due that the wind starts. I am either preggers or, my body is being really horrible to me since my m/c. Come on body let it be a :bfp:!!!

I will be sooooooo over the moon for who ever of us gets that :bfp: this cycle

Still 4 more sleeps til I test


----------



## frecklesweet

Ooooooh it all sounds very promising!! I too have had symptoms- tingly bbs and nausea all day today however I think its far too early for pregnancy symptoms so probably a bug or very pyschological! Its so not fair.... wish it was easier...:dohh:


----------



## magicvw

Little Bee! That sounds like implantation to me too! Hope you got your bikini clean!! :lol:

I am curious to see tomorrows temps. I have felt like af is coming all day, had an af-ish feelin in my abdomen. If my temps are low tomorrow I'm definitely looking at a short cycle, if they go up.......... (wishful thinking I think!) 

Good luck everyone!! :dust:


----------



## Rah

Rah said:


> shmoo75............26th & 28th July
> NickyT75............27th July
> magicvw.............27th July
> HoneySunshine....29th July
> LittleBee.............29th July
> Shinning_Star......29th July
> Rah....................29th July
> frecklesweet........30th July
> sammielouize........31st July
> Tanya................1st August
> NikiJJones...........4th August

:)


----------



## sam*~*louize

I don't think I'm going to last till the 31st! I'm itching to now because i got a HPT upstairs looking at me lol! But as I don't chart or temp etc I don't know when I ovulate.Just going by a 32 day cycle from last time. cd24 today i think


----------



## Rah

Got to be strong...Got to be strong...Got to be strong...Got to be strong...Got to be strong...Got to be strong...Got to be strong...Got to be strong...Got to be strong...Got to be strong...Got to be strong...Got to be strong...Got to be strong...Got to be strong...Got to be strong...

Im going away friday pm with the in-laws and oh so i wont be testing then so Monday 28th will be my first chance so might as well wait till the 29th but just got to get through this week Got to be strong...

Is it me or is everyone in the whole world preg?? I was in the q at the shop today and the 3 other people in the shop we all pg and big bumps as well im sooooo jealous i want a bump!!!

Still no symptoms for me that may be my symptom :rofl:
no sore bb's, still no sign of any cm??? still not worked out what thats all about 

hope everyones doing ok Got to be strong...Got to be strong...Got to be strong...
Sarah


----------



## shmoo75

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh Rah :rofl::rofl::rofl: You will be smuggling a HPT and disposable plastic cup so u can test whilst away you know you will!!!! I know I would!!!!!


----------



## NikiJJones

Speaking of complicated POAS, how's this?: On Sunday we were out in London as DH was DJing, so I had to take an empty glass, on the grounds that I wanted some tap water to drink (YUCK!), then hide in the loos, collect my pee and do my OPK quickly before anyone realised how long I'd been gone!!!! I then hid the glass behind the loo, hoping no-one found it and drank from it! Then had to say to friends "Oh damn: now I left my glass of water in the loos! Nevermind!" I'm sure DH knew what I was up to!

Rah: the moral of this story is: you can POAS just about ANYWHERE, so get testing at the in-laws!
xxxx


----------



## shmoo75

Nicky :rofl::rofl::rofl: The madness of TTC & POAS you just got to love it


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh you girls make me chuckle! :rofl: :rofl:

well im million times happier today for some reason, dont know why i was down!!:cry:

have yucky metallic taste in my mouth today - think i have a cold coming too!

but the sun is shining and the birds are singing!! so its out to the garden to do somw weeding and veg picking for me!!

have a good day ladies xx


----------



## frecklesweet

After tomorrow will have entered the second week of my 2 week wait and I hate it...........................................:hissy:
If I am not wasting money on early pregnancy tests then I am obsessing about symptoms and swing dramatically from pregnant to not pregnant!! 
I still feel really sick and my BB are still tingly.. I keep thinking I must be pregnant but then I remember that at 6 days post ovulation it probably hasn't even implanted yet- I am sooooooo stupid!!!!!! In my weaker moments I think oooh I think I'll do a pregnancy test now but I know that that would be rediculous!!! I have this stupid need to KNOW right now.

Thanks for letting me ramble! 
Sunshine- metallic taste sounds positive
Rah- stay strong........
NickyJones- that is the funniest thing I have ever heard, when I do pregnancy tests out and about (and I do!!) I just pee directly onto the stick, can be a bit messy though!!

Anyone else with mysterious symptoms???


----------



## HoneySunshine

No mysterious symptoms, apart from cm, metallic taste and cramps, sleepy :sleep:however I reckon most of it is in my head!!

I also swing from pregnant to not pregnant, in the same breath!! I told myself I wouldnt be like it this month too! (in my head to myself obviously)

Grrr, just wanna know!! :rofl:


----------



## Rah

Today is day 11
Staying strong 
I really couldnt test at the weekend i keep thinking about it and hatch little plans but no i cant its a static caravan i will be convinced they will know what im doing opening tests :)
Anyway there is still chance :witch: will turn up because i still have no symptoms (getting annoyed now) i want one either way stupid body!

Im going to be so fustrated this weekend with shmoo75, NickyT75 and magicvw all testing and i wont know till sunday night
I know what the answer is but do any of you fancy waiting till monday when im back? and i hope NikiJJones isnt laughing either can you wait till the 10th??? im away for a whole week starting the 2nd!!!!! NO????? thought not ok i will just have to go insane lol


----------



## NikiJJones

Rah: let's just hope AF doesn't come, and you get a clear BFP when you get back. Yes: caravans are problematic I agree!!
Frecklesweet: If you think symtom spotting at 6DPO is daft: look at me: 2DPO and sitting here analysing and obsessing about why my bbs are all tingly. I know it is impossible for anything to have implanted yet, but I am not imagining the bbs thing!
To be honest with you, I had symptoms starting at 6DPO before my BFP, so you are probably not imagining it all after all.
HoneySunshine: enjoy your sunny day in the garden, and those symptoms sound great!
I had my 2nd refelxology session today. She supposedly worked on stimulating my fallopian tubes and strenghtening my womb. Let's hope it did the trick! Now being completely lazy and sitting aorund reading, and with any luck giving a little fertilised eggie a good calm chance to reach my womb and implant itself (properly this time and for 9 months please eggie!!!)
Anyone else got any symptoms?
xxxx


----------



## owo

Hi,
I haven't been very active on this post yet but I'm CD23 today and i swear for the last few days i can feel my uterus, a bit crampy just like last time i was pregnant. Don't want to get my hopes up but i can't help it. Also my bbs are starting to feel really heavy and a little tingly and I am quite tired, mind you it could be that i didn't sleep too well last night :rofl:

I know these can be AF symptoms too however i don't usually get AF symptoms, lucky like that.
Will someone please slap me so i can snap out of this or send me to the loony bin..arhh!!!!!
Good luck everyone, sounds like some promising symptoms out there.


----------



## Shinning_Star

HI, girls.

Been away for a bit so busy with the kids, keeping them occupied lol and it's only the third day. 

I don't know if I have af symptoms or preg symptoms, all I know is I'm irritable as hell, don't wanna talk to anyone. I'm tired, and really moody! No pains, nothing else, slight sicky feeling now and again but not sure if I'm imagining it all too. Which cld well be either cos both get me feeling like this!

Basically I'm feeling a bit down, exhausted and sorry for myself, and whilst I hope it is my BFP, I just don't think it's my turn this month.

NIki thats great ab finally a later ovulation, here's to the timely bd'in. LOL
Good luck Frecklesweet and rah. 

I think we me and dp have decided to test on sunday, whihc is before my af due, but we both just wanna know!

Hugs to all
xxxx :dust: :bfp: :dust:


----------



## NikiJJones

Owo: your symptoms sound great!! Good Luck!
Shinning star: let's hope the exhaustion is because there's a BFP round the corner!
xxxx


----------



## Rah

Rah said:


> shmoo75............26th & 28th July
> NickyT75............27th July
> magicvw.............27th July
> Shinning_Star......27th July
> HoneySunshine....29th July
> LittleBee.............29th July
> Rah....................29th July
> frecklesweet........30th July
> sammielouize........31st July
> Tanya................1st August
> NikiJJones...........4th August

:)


----------



## Lilly123

hi all - just wanted to drop in say hi!!!! Had high temp today so at least I now know that I did O betw Sun and yesterday ...... hoping to see all your :bfp:s!!!:hug:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Lot's more creamy CM today?? don't think I normally get this when only a week till AF. But then again, not sure! WHat's the earliest any of you know someone has got a BFP? I don't know when I ovulated, so could be a 30 - 36 day cycle?


----------



## shmoo75

I think the earliest I have heard on B&B someone getting a :bfp: is 10DPO. I too got symptoms really early when I was pregnant last time. I have the same this cycle, tired, increased peeing, over emotional, windy, horrible taste in my mouth, outbreak of spots, dry flake skin on my face (so pretty!!!!). I am also swinging from thinking I am to thinking I'm not!!! I also come up with reasonable excuses why I have these symptoms like, had a few bad nights sleep, drinking more is its bloomin' hot, getting near AF time, what I am eating, dehydrated and skin being a pain in the arse due to hormones leading up to AF!!!! What are we like?!

Well when I test on Sat it will be 11DPO for me. I am telling myself it will be a :bfn: as possible to early to tell or that I am so not pregnant this cycle!!! Whatever the result you know there will be tears!!!!!!! 2 more sleeps for me until 1st testing day!!!!!!!!!!!

Everyone enjoy the sunshine and keeping busy to try and take our minds off of symptom spotting!!!!!!


----------



## frecklesweet

Well the insanity has well and truely kicked in!! I am trawling the boards for anything that might reassure me that this is our month - charts, symptoms, a feeling etc etc. 
It now has control over me.............:wacko: and I hate it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
In my heart of hearts I know that it is unlikley to be our month, for us it takes AGES like 18 months last time, that is a very long time to be obsessing for! However I have to say its is much easier obsessing here than on my lonesome which is how I used to do it!
GRHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, also had to physical stop myself from testing this am- that would be 7 days PO - how utterly ridiculous!!!! See hard evidence that I am well and truely bonkers!

How is everyone else- calm, rationale and optimistic???
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## owo

I am having another insane day today. I am convinced that i am going slightly mad. Just glad i can obsess with you girls, if i told DH what i'm thinking he'd think i was a fruitloop:rofl:

My bbs were really sore last night and this morning i am definetely aware of them. I also have this outbreak of spots on my face, which i keep trying to tell myself, it's just the hot weather.
Why do we do this to ourselves. Fortunately it isn't long now until the weekend and i can always kill time over the weekend to keep my mind of it. We will then be into next week when i can realistically start testing.


----------



## NikiJJones

Symptoms all sound so good girls! Hoping for BFPs for all of you before the week's out! I'm only 3DPO and have the bladder pain I had before my BFP, so I think I have prooved that it is nothing to do with PG, as there's no way it would be happening this early. Pants!!!!
xxxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ok, so, I keep googling pregnancy symptoms and convincing myself I have all of them!! Which I clearly dont! My cm has gone as have my sore boobs - so now Im googling "does everyone get sore boobs in pregnancy?" :rofl:

Argh! Im going insane! :hissy:

anyone else? 

Fingers crossed for those :bfp:

:hug:


----------



## NikiJJones

No everyone doesn't get sore boobs in pregnancy. My Mum and Auntie didn't at all.
xxxx


----------



## frecklesweet

HoneySunshine said:


> Ok, so, I keep googling pregnancy symptoms and convincing myself I have all of them!! Which I clearly dont! My cm has gone as have my sore boobs - so now Im googling "does everyone get sore boobs in pregnancy?" :rofl:
> 
> Argh! Im going insane! :hissy:
> 
> anyone else?
> 
> Fingers crossed for those :bfp:
> 
> :hug:

It horrible isn't it? Its just so great to have the support on here. As there are so many of us obsessing surely that means we are all perfectly normal and sane!
With BFP with our son- I got no pregnancy symptoms until day 12 po! So hang on in there!:thumbup:


----------



## Lilly123

do any of you who are TTC no 1 or who have TTC'd no 1 ever feel like it will never happen and that you cant actually imagine seeing a :bfp:. And wondering what it must feel like to have a bubba growing in your tummy... it just amazes me and sometimes feels so unreal like it will never happen to me - anyone else feel that way??


----------



## Rah

HI girlies

Is everyone being strong??? has anyone had a sneaky test???
Got to admit i nearly did this morning but managed to convince myself that its only a few more days it was a very heating discussion and im glad hubby was asleep or he would of got really worried me having a whole conversation with myself answering and everything at 6.30am whilst on the loo :rofl:

Oh and i have also managed to convince myself that because i had no CM at all means im unable to get preg and need to go the docs for tests!!! stupid google!!!

HoneySunshine I do exactly the same ...read it then remember the other day when i had that lol

Hope everyone is ok and not going too mad 

Sarah


----------



## HoneySunshine

Rah said:


> HI girlies
> 
> Is everyone being strong??? has anyone had a sneaky test???
> Got to admit i nearly did this morning but managed to convince myself that its only a few more days it was a very heating discussion and im glad hubby was asleep or he would of got really worried me having a whole conversation with myself answering and everything at 6.30am whilst on the loo :rofl:
> 
> Oh and i have also managed to convince myself that because i had no CM at all means im unable to get preg and need to go the docs for tests!!! stupid google!!!
> 
> HoneySunshine I do exactly the same ...read it then remember the other day when i had that lol
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and not going too mad
> 
> Sarah


:blush::blush:I did a sneaky test:blush::blush:

Which was always gonna be :bfn: as I still had 9 days til testing!! :rofl: :rofl:

but I got 10 x test off ebay!! so i figured I should see if they work (thats my excuse and im sticking to it) :dohh:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Tanya said:


> do any of you who are TTC no 1 or who have TTC'd no 1 ever feel like it will never happen and that you cant actually imagine seeing a :bfp:. And wondering what it must feel like to have a bubba growing in your tummy... it just amazes me and sometimes feels so unreal like it will never happen to me - anyone else feel that way??

Yep, all the time, Ive had 2 miscarriages and still cant imagine what it'll be like to be pregnant! (if that makes sense?)

and everyone I see right now is pregnant, and every ad on tv is for baby stuff and every magazine is for pregnancy tests!! :hissy:


----------



## frecklesweet

Honey sunshine.... so the testathon has begun!! I have to say I nearly tested earier but hubby disuaded me. It would have been negative as only 7 days post ov !!
I think you are 8 days post ov which is way too early for a positive result so please hang on in there......:winkwink:


----------



## HoneySunshine

frecklesweet said:


> Honey sunshine.... so the testathon has begun!! I have to say I nearly tested earier but hubby disuaded me. It would have been negative as only 7 days post ov !!
> I think you are 8 days post ov which is way too early for a positive result so please hang on in there......:winkwink:

Yeah I know :blush:

But I was impatient :dohh::rofl:

Shouldnt test til next Tues/Weds!! haha! Tried testing a week early!! - i knew what the result would be too!


----------



## Rah

HoneySunshine said:


> :blush::blush:I did a sneaky test:blush::blush:
> 
> Which was always gonna be :bfn: as I still had 9 days til testing!! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> but I got 10 x test off ebay!! so i figured I should see if they work (thats my excuse and im sticking to it) :dohh:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Rah

Im now thinking it wont be such a bad thing if i tested tomorrow it will be day 13 but then i think wait until AF is late but then i have no idea when due im going off the fact it should arrive 14 days post ov so that will be Sat
so testing Tue i will be well and truly late well 3 days anyway




frecklesweet said:


> Honey sunshine.... so the testathon has begun!! I have to say I nearly tested earier but hubby disuaded me:

Im getting giddy again and annoyed i will miss all the weekend test results i wont have a clue whos what till sunday night :(


----------



## NikiJJones

Tanya said:


> do any of you who are TTC no 1 or who have TTC'd no 1 ever feel like it will never happen and that you cant actually imagine seeing a :bfp:. And wondering what it must feel like to have a bubba growing in your tummy... it just amazes me and sometimes feels so unreal like it will never happen to me - anyone else feel that way??

I thought I'd never get a BFP, but then when I got one in May, I instantly connected with my LO. Spent time visualising him in there, and really got into the whole getting a bump and even started thinking towards childbirth. Sounds daft, but in just 2 and a half weeks I had sooooo connected. My MC was so devastating.
Now I can imagine what it is like to have a LO inside me, but just makes me even more frustrated about TTC all over again!!!!
Hoping for BFPs all around for us on this thread, and happy connecting with the LOs for all of us!
:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

morning ladies

hope everyone is ok? i didnt get a chance to pop in on you all yesterday... was gettin major withdrawal symptoms!! :rofl:

Rah - I reckon 12 or 13DPO would be ok to test - I read somewhere the other day that if you are pregnant HCG levels are around 25mIU by 12DPO then they double every 2 days (50 mIU @ 14 DPO so theoretically 37.5mIU @ 13DPO)

Most tests work at around 25mIU but the internet cheapies are sposed to be 10mIU so should be able to give a positive result at this time :happydance:

(not that im encouraging you to be a POAS addict :rofl: - im just trying to help you make an informed choice!!) :rofl:

.......speaking of which........I am freaking out BIG time!!! 

If anyone looked at my chart earlier this week & thought it was looking pretty good... have another look at it now!!!!! :shock:
OMG! I feel sick :sick: with excitement but im only 11DPO so its too flippin early to test :hissy: plus I had a wee as soon as I woke up - so I don't have FMU anyway!!! :dohh:

Im thinking :confused: I could test tomorrow as :witch: is due on sunday, but how on earth im sposed to get thru today with my chart looking like this is beyond me!! :shrug: :wacko:

Please take a look for yourselves & tell me what to do!!! :help: xx :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Nicky it looks like it is mirroring the chart of the cycle that you got pregnant!!! OMG!!!!!! I have my fingers crossed for you and I hope your body is not playing tricks on you. Try and stay calm easier said then done. When are you going to test?

When I test tomorrow regardless of what the result I will try and post pics on here. That will be a mission and a half considering I will be more asleep than awake when I try to do this. I haven't tried posting pics on a post before. Have any of you girls done this? If so advice on how to would be great. Cheers in advance my cycle buds and fellow POAS mad addicts!!!

I keep having these thoughts that all of you will get :bfp: and I will be the only one with a :bfn: and :witch: showing up to well and truly ruin my party:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I too can't imagine having a big fat baby bump eventhough I was preggers once in May. It seems like so long ago now which is really weird.

Anyway 1 more sleep to go for me come on the weekend and the beginning of POASathon:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## frecklesweet

NickyT75 said:


> morning ladies
> 
> hope everyone is ok? i didnt get a chance to pop in on you all yesterday... was gettin major withdrawal symptoms!! :rofl:
> 
> Rah - I reckon 12 or 13DPO would be ok to test - I read somewhere the other day that if you are pregnant HCG levels are around 25mIU by 12DPO then they double every 2 days (50 mIU @ 14 DPO so theoretically 37.5mIU @ 13DPO)
> 
> Most tests work at around 25mIU but the internet cheapies are sposed to be 10mIU so should be able to give a positive result at this time :happydance:
> 
> (not that im encouraging you to be a POAS addict :rofl: - im just trying to help you make an informed choice!!) :rofl:
> 
> 
> .......speaking of which........I am freaking out BIG time!!!
> 
> If anyone looked at my chart earlier this week & thought it was looking pretty good... have another look at it now!!!!! :shock:
> OMG! I feel sick :sick: with excitement but im only 11DPO so its too flippin early to test :hissy: plus I had a wee as soon as I woke up - so I don't have FMU anyway!!! :dohh:
> 
> Im thinking :confused: I could test tomorrow as :witch: is due on sunday, but how on earth im sposed to get thru today with my chart looking like this is beyond me!! :shrug: :wacko:
> 
> Please take a look for yourselves & tell me what to do!!! :help: xx :hugs:


Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited for you, I had a chart like that when I was pregnant. I want to say TESTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT but that would not be sensible until perhaps tomorrow....... can't wait. Let us know if you do a sneaky test today though won't you???


----------



## Rah

NickyT75 said:


> Rah - I reckon 12 or 13DPO would be ok to test - I read somewhere the other day that if you are pregnant HCG levels are around 25mIU by 12DPO then they double every 2 days (50 mIU @ 14 DPO so theoretically 37.5mIU @ 13DPO)
> 
> Most tests work at around 25mIU but the internet cheapies are sposed to be 10mIU so should be able to give a positive result at this time :happydance:
> 
> (not that im encouraging you to be a POAS addict :rofl: - im just trying to help you make an informed choice!!) :rofl:

What are you doing to me?????
Now im off planning how to test at the caravan :dohh:
Ok so what level of HGC would First Response have would that be 25IU???
im d13po i know it will be -ve but you have me thinking ....no i should just wait till at least monday hmmmm :loopy:

I am wont be around from 11am working a late then going straight from work and wont be back till late sunday 
SO good luck for all those testing and i will be on as soon as i can to find out
:hugs:


----------



## Rah

Rah said:


> shmoo75............26th & 28th July
> NickyT75............27th July
> magicvw.............27th July
> Shinning_Star......27th July
> HoneySunshine....29th July
> LittleBee.............29th July
> Rah....................29th July
> frecklesweet........30th July
> sammielouize........31st July
> Tanya................1st August
> NikiJJones...........4th August

:)


----------



## NickyT75

Well I couldn't take it any longer so tested and got BFN - im gutted but trying to console myself with thinking it's just too early xx


----------



## Rah

NickyT75 said:


> Well I couldn't take it any longer so tested and got BFN - im gutted but trying to console myself with thinking it's just too early xx

But it is too early you need to make sure there loads of HGC there to show up!!!
But it does look good hun


----------



## Shinning_Star

Sneaky confession girlies, I did a test and ..... faint line. NO congrats yet though hunnies! I really wanna wait util sunday to be sure. Damn I so weal, but it was Dp's fault. I'll be on this eve abt six ish, for full update and catch up!


----------



## owo

Shinning_Star said:


> Sneaky confession girlies, I did a test and ..... faint line. NO congrats yet though hunnies! I really wanna wait util sunday to be sure. Damn I so weal, but it was Dp's fault. I'll be on this eve abt six ish, for full update and catch up!

I'm not going to congratulate you as you don't want them. I'm on the same CD as you and was trying my hardest to wait until Tuesday 29th to test. but seeing as you have got a faint line i'm now going through the whole maybe i'll call by Boots on my way home from work and test tomorrow..Arhh Which test did you use?


----------



## Rah

Oh no everyones going to leave me!!!
Its all very exciting i dont want to go away now!!!!

Just been to boots and got my ov tests for next month, my pg tests maybe this month??? and also tampons so i am now covered for every eventuallity :rofl:

Good luck everyone im off to work now catch up sunday .
:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Oh Shinning I really hope this is your BFP hunni :hugs: 

Owo - I think I can actually hear the cogs in your brain ticking over!! :rofl:

Rah - Very impressed with your forward planning! :rofl: xx


----------



## helenbun2005

im cd 4th july. Going to test (again) in 10 days time. our first month of trying, so all ver new to me. Dont want to get my hopes up but CANT HELP IT!!!!:rofl::rofl:

so good luck to all!
helen x x


----------



## HoneySunshine

Rah said:


> Oh no everyones going to leave me!!!
> Its all very exciting i dont want to go away now!!!!
> 
> Just been to boots and got my ov tests for next month, my pg tests maybe this month??? and also tampons so i am now covered for every eventuallity :rofl:
> 
> Good luck everyone im off to work now catch up sunday .
> :hugs:

I wont leave you!! :hugs:

We're on the same day :hug:


----------



## NikiJJones

Shinning star: Test again!!!! Faint line is usually good! Keeping everything crossed for you.
Nicky: don't worry about the BFN. It is probably too early for you yet, and your chart looks promising.
Rah: Hope you manage to enjoy your caravan break. I can just see you giving in and testing in a tiny caravan loo!!!!
Love to everyone else, and hoping to see lots of BFPs VERY SOON!!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Popped on again quickly hehe sneaky posts, hehe!

Wel I tested on weds and nothing so there's the turn around ladies just two days later I get my faint line. I know faint line usually good, but just scared cos of last cycle and chemical pregnancy, although I have to say this time it seems darker than last cycle. So on that note nic don't be downhearted, Rah yeah sneak a est in that caravan there bound to not even think about it, or go public toilets on ya days/eve out.

Owo, it was ebay cheapies, although not sure on company/shop name. Which means they are 10 miu, but as I've said before so are superdrugs! Anyway I will pop on later you lovely ladies, secretly getting a bit excited! Tryin not too.


----------



## LittleBee

Hello everyone!! No symptoms yet...a slight CM and lots of nerves!! I have to work so I keep my mind busy and away for early tests!! Hope you 're all fine!! Kisses!!


----------



## owo

thanks shining star for the info about the test. So you say that superdrugs are 10miu hmm now the coggs really are turning NickyT75 I'm planning on going into town tomorrow to get my haircut and there is a superdrug close by.


----------



## Lilly123

Shinning_Star said:


> Popped on again quickly hehe sneaky posts, hehe!
> 
> Wel I tested on weds and nothing so there's the turn around ladies just two days later I get my faint line. I know faint line usually good, but just scared cos of last cycle and chemical pregnancy, although I have to say this time it seems darker than last cycle. So on that note nic don't be downhearted, Rah yeah sneak a est in that caravan there bound to not even think about it, or go public toilets on ya days/eve out.
> 
> Owo, it was ebay cheapies, although not sure on company/shop name. Which means they are 10 miu, but as I've said before so are superdrugs! Anyway I will pop on later you lovely ladies, secretly getting a bit excited! Tryin not too.


just wanted to wish you luck and hope your lines get darker and darker:happydance::hug:


----------



## Shinning_Star

owo said:


> thanks shining star for the info about the test. So you say that superdrugs are 10miu hmm now the coggs really are turning NickyT75 I'm planning on going into town tomorrow to get my haircut and there is a superdrug close by.

LMAO! :rofl: :rofl: Owo, bless you hunni, yeah Superdrugs are 10 miu whihc I found uot last cycle and was very surprised! And think there two for 6.99 or something.

*Nicky* when will you test again?
*Smoo * Really got my fingers crosse for you tomor hunni.
*Frecklesweet* How are you feeling now?
*Rah* Am sure you won't be left behind sweet! :rofl: I love your forward planning, opk's, preg tests and tampons, hehe!
*Honeysunshine* I am sure that your time will come, and no-ones out of the loop yet, we all ahve equal chances!
Hey *littlebee*, nice to see you pop by.
*Tanya*Aww hunni, thank you so much.

And huge hugs and loadsa sticky :dust: to everyone, sorry if I missed a name!


So sweeties, shall I bore you with the story so far. I've just been soooo busy and hardly had time to breathe! BUT the last few days my headache has not shifted and I have gone off coffee, well ok I want it but then drink it only to find it made me feel sick! Then yesterday took the kids to London Zoo, whihc they loved and on the way home got very ill, cos hadn't eaten enuf and almost past out o the underground. Hence my dp said maybe we cld test this morning so we did.:blush: 

Anyway as you have read already it was a faint line, but darker than my last cycle, and yes I have confessed I did a test on Weds too, just couldn't get the time to come on and have you girlies talk me out of it. Anyway point being it was negative on weds, so please please don't worry if your secretly testing and it's coming out :bfn: We all know it's too early at ten dpo or less, but we just can't help it, esp when there so cheap and sitting in ya medicine cupboards! 

So as you prob gathered, I'm a bit apprehensive and my own fault really for doing a flippin test, but decided we'd rather know if we have another chemical pregnancy than not, but now, I'm sitting on edge of my seat hoping and praying that my lines get darker and darker. and we grow a healthy bump. 

Do you think the line would of darkened yet? hmmm, twleve hrs later, LOL! No NO NO must wait until Sunday!

Oh to add to my symptoms, lol even before I tested, I had gum/tooth ache (and only just been dentist last tues so think it's ok!) Plus sickness dizziness and general HOT flushes, even though it is really hot! Just putting it all on here. Incase I (hopefully not.) or anyone else may find it useful in next cycle!

I have to say I have stabbing pains in my tummy now, so am just hoping it's not pre- AF cramps, and it's everything settling or maybe just my imagination.

Anyway, I think I have probably bored you all enuf for now.

HERES to CD1 July 1st being full of :bfp:'s and loads of sticky :dust:

Love and hugs! :cloud9:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Uh oh updated ff and now it's there for all to see! 50/50 on whether to remove it or not? Honestly didn't think would make a diff for ticker? Just wanted to put in the test incase another chemical pregnancy!


----------



## shmoo75

I have just tested and it was :bfn::cry: I am 11DPO today and due a visit from :witch: on Tues 29th so I will test again on Mon as planned.

Shinning I have my fingers crossed that the line is darker on Sun
Nicky are you testing today?
NikiJones how are you feeling? Having any symptoms yet?
Hi to Littlebee and Tanya hope you guys are ok and are you having any symptoms yet?

I am trying not to keep my hopes up and expecting :witch: to fly in on Tuesday but, best of luck tothe rest of you


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone

Tested again this morning & got another BFN - my temp has also dropped so looks like i was getting my hopes up for nothing again.

Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

shmoo75 said:


> I have just tested and it was :bfn::cry: I am 11DPO today and due a visit from :witch: on Tues 29th so I will test again on Mon as planned.
> 
> Shinning I have my fingers crossed that the line is darker on Sun
> Nicky are you testing today?
> NikiJones how are you feeling? Having any symptoms yet?
> Hi to Littlebee and Tanya hope you guys are ok and are you having any symptoms yet?
> 
> I am trying not to keep my hopes up and expecting :witch: to fly in on Tuesday but, best of luck tothe rest of you

Hey Shmoo!

Im in exactly same position as you, same dates etc.

I did test this morning :bfn: - well, faint line but I think it was an evap line...not sure I can wait til Monday tho!! Also convinced :witch: will fly in on Tues! Im either pregnant, have a bug (coz i feel generally rubbish) ir have very bad pms!!

Any symptoms?

Good Luck!! :hugs:


----------



## frecklesweet

Oh Nicky T I am so sorry, it was all looking so positive....
Sunshine- what makes you think its an evaporation line? I thought a line was a line???
Schmoo75 I guess its early days yet!
Shining star - am sooo excited for you! 

As for me, things are not looking so hopeful... I normally get a migraine a few days before my period and I have now had a headache since yesterday so maybe the old hag :witch: is flying in early grhhhhhhhhhhhh:cry:

Have not tested as only 9 days post ovulation.....
Hope you have a good weekend 
Freckle xx


----------



## Lilly123

hope you are all well... no symptoms what so ever but had a bit too much too drink last night so dont feel too good.... i just had to let my hair down as this ttc business been getting me down and dont normally drink at all but went a bit overboard :blush:

so I need to try and hold out till Fri the 1st of Aug to POAS but will see... good luck to you all.. 

Nicky -so sorry but dont give up hope just yet...

take care all and good luck!!:hug:


----------



## LittleBee

Hey! I'm freaking out...I think the witch is coming...not sure yet but I got some cramps yesterday...I'm so nervous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hi everyone, also popping in to say hi!

To those of you (sorry for names) who have got BFN so far, don't forget you got no witch yet either :D

No symptoms of anything, well headache sometimes. 

Good luck to you all testing tomorrow and coming days, speak soon x


----------



## Shinning_Star

hey gals, 

Ok so did another test this morning and is slightly darker, (oh long may those lines darken!) My af due on tues 29 too. So althoough I have a line at present i'll not be rejoicing until the :witch: has well and truly bansihed herself and my lines are still darkening by Friday!

So all those girlies geting disheartened, don't be the old hag aint here yet! 

SUNSHINE; does sound like might be a positive to me, I've just started to feel really sick and have been feeling generally rubbish for abt a week! (1 wk prior to af due.) 

Wonder how our beloved RAH's getting on in her caravan? Best of luck SMOO, still a few days yet. OWO - did ya pick up a test on the way home yesterday?

LOVE AND LOADSA :baby: :dust: TO ALL!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hey Girls!

Ok, so I tested again this morning, stupidly, and got a definite :bfn: - maybe its still too early to test. I had in my mind that I was pregnant (I think) so I can only hope now that :witch: keeps away.

Just got my hopes up after yesterdays test:cry: so feeling really down. Yesterday was generally a bad day though, spent 3 hrs crying at work over stupid things and now I dont wanna go back i tonight (shift work)...still, only 2 nights to go before 4 rota days off which is when :witch: is due...just cant believe how quickly this month has gone!

Shinning: so excited for you :happydance: take it easy now!

I may need some charting tips as I think ill try doing that next month? Where do I need a kit? or can I use a normal thermometer? :blush: never done it before.

Keep thinking positive ladies. We still have a few days left! Our time will come!

:hug:


----------



## Lilly123

well I caved in and did a test and :bfn: but only 7DPO so I know too early... will test on Fri the 1st which is a public holiday here so hoping I have something to celebrate next weekend... lets see.. good luck girls....

Nicky... sorry things are looking down but dont give up yet... and if you get :witch: we are all here to support you next cycle.... :hug:

Shining Star - so excited for you and Lu....:hug:


----------



## shmoo75

I had some cramps yesterday on and off. Now have no idea if I am pregnant or if that old hag :witch: is on her way as, I don't have any symptoms one way or the other!!!!!! I hate my body sometimes!!!!!!! I will test again tomorrow morning and again on Wednesday if :witch: doesn't show.

Shinning I am so :happydance: for you and I have my fingers crossed that the ole hag :witch: stays well and truely away from you and the rest of us.

I think Rah wouldn't of been able to resit testing in the caravan:rofl::rofl:


----------



## frecklesweet

I caved in too... temp rose this am and I coulnd't stand the suspense! Guess what....:bfn: :bfn: :bfn:, yes I did 3 tests and all of them were negative. How mad am I???????
a bit gutted as we tried very hard this month :winkwink:but hey ho - hi hopes for next month!!
Shining I am sooo pleased for you,


----------



## Shinning_Star

THanks for all your thoughts girlies, like I said I'm not counting my chickens yet! LOL

Sunshine, have you read the last few days in my blog and on here, I've been an emotional wreck. LOL Poor dp was getting really worried! Again I tested at 11 dpo weds and got a :bfn: too. Then we decided to test on fri 13 dpo and bingo, not quite a :bfp: but a line thats gettign darker, lol


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya ladies

I hoped there would be some more BFP's on here by now!

Shinning - so happy your lines are getting darker hun :happydance:

My temp has stayed the same today, so although the last 2 temps are a lot lower than the previous day, they are still higher than all other temps this month??? dunno whats going on?? coz if it wasn't for that 1 very high temp on fri my chart would still be showing an incline.... 

Tested again this morning but still getting BFN - this month seems really weird tho coz I Ov'd 2 days early & my usual LP length is up so :witch: should be here by now (no signs yet?!!)

It's doing my head in so after I got my BFN yesterday I decided to go out & get drunk - assuming the inevitable :witch: would have arrived by now.... just wish she would arrive so I can start a new cycle :hissy:

Good luck to everyone else due to test xx :hug:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Rah said:


> Rah said:
> 
> 
> shmoo75............26th & 28th July
> NickyT75............27th July
> magicvw.............27th July
> Shinning_Star......27th July
> HoneySunshine....29th July
> LittleBee.............29th July
> Rah....................29th July
> frecklesweet........30th July
> sammielouize........31st July
> Tanya................1st August
> NikiJJones...........4th August
> 
> :)Click to expand...

there ya go, quick paste so we know who's doing what :happydance: i actually sneaky tested fri am but not due till wednesday so was early, bfn i know though, but the HPT stare at me and make me use them lol!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Shinning_Star said:


> THanks for all your thoughts girlies, like I said I'm not counting my chickens yet! LOL
> 
> Sunshine, have you read the last few days in my blog and on here, I've been an emotional wreck. LOL Poor dp was getting really worried! Again I tested at 11 dpo weds and got a :bfn: too. Then we decided to test on fri 13 dpo and bingo, not quite a :bfp: but a line thats gettign darker, lol


cool, so there is still chance?

I did read your blog, im addicted to this site I think! Just dont think its gonna happen to me! We've been trying 2 years now and I imagine every month that im preggers, although this month everything does seem to point in that direction!

I reckon :witch: is on her way though, bad cramping today, due Weds....on nights now, so wont be testing til I finish on Tues morning I reckon!

Exciting!!


----------



## Rah

IM BACK :)

OK you guys know me so well i took a test and at 8am when i woke this am i kept dead still listening to the inlaws discussing taking our dog for a walk they said they should before it gets to hot YES i think so i lay crossed legged waiting ...and waiting...and waiting 9:30 they went out i think i was 5mins from busting so i dug in my bag quietly not to wake hubby then ran to the loo not setting the scene put your hands on your hips thats the exact amount of room i had width ways then put your hands infront thats how much i had lenght ways so anyway with lots of banging and nearly shouting ow! i did my sneaky test :bfn: after all that would you believe? so i wont be doing that again in a hurry i will wait that 24hours and have the luxury of my huge bathroom!!!
So theres no sign of :witch: either im totally confused Maybe i didnt OV on the 12th like the OV test said i did or maybe my bodys just having a huge laugh at me :rofl:
so i am going to wait a whole week now and not test and thats a promise well i say a week...friday (i go away on holiday for a week on sat :happydance:) if theres no :witch: next test friday.
Oh and i have a bit of burn going on sets my shoulders off great! heres me pileing the lotion on my 2yr old neice and making sure she has her hat on at all times and forget about me! at least its not her whose got the red glow

Shining i hope that line keeps getting darker!
EVERYONE ELSE theres still hope till :witch: arrives 

I think we should have a team name and keep going till the last one of us is preggers


----------



## Rumpskin

Good luck ladies.

Hope the :witch: stays away xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Rah said:


> IM BACK :)
> 
> OK you guys know me so well i took a test and at 8am when i woke this am i kept dead still listening to the inlaws discussing taking our dog for a walk they said they should before it gets to hot YES i think so i lay crossed legged waiting ...and waiting...and waiting 9:30 they went out i think i was 5mins from busting so i dug in my bag quietly not to wake hubby then ran to the loo not setting the scene put your hands on your hips thats the exact amount of room i had width ways then put your hands infront thats how much i had lenght ways so anyway with lots of banging and nearly shouting ow! i did my sneaky test :bfn: after all that would you believe? so i wont be doing that again in a hurry i will wait that 24hours and have the luxury of my huge bathroom!!!
> So theres no sign of :witch: either im totally confused Maybe i didnt OV on the 12th like the OV test said i did or maybe my bodys just having a huge laugh at me :rofl:
> so i am going to wait a whole week now and not test and thats a promise well i say a week...friday (i go away on holiday for a week on sat :happydance:) if theres no :witch: next test friday.
> Oh and i have a bit of burn going on sets my shoulders off great! heres me pileing the lotion on my 2yr old neice and making sure she has her hat on at all times and forget about me! at least its not her whose got the red glow
> 
> Shining i hope that line keeps getting darker!
> EVERYONE ELSE theres still hope till :witch: arrives
> 
> I think we should have a team name and keep going till the last one of us is preggers


:rofl::rofl: I can just imagine it!!

Welcome back, sorry :bfn: maybe its too early still?

:hug:


----------



## HoneySunshine

:dance: I have to say thankyou girls, Ive never had such an exciting ttc month!:dance:


Its just been such a pleasure having us lot go through this together :friends:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Evening all,

So I didn't test this morning, but will be testing tomor, and I will try and put up pictures of my six tests, lol! I'm pretty confident know this might be it, but still urring on the side of caution! I may even splash out on a digi on mon lol even though they only stay on for 48 hrs apparently. 

Any tips on taking pics of tests, cos none of mine come out at all on the camera not even the control line!

I would say no ones out of the running yet, I think we may just have a few late :bfp:'s seeing as earlier this month alot of us were trama-ing over when we'd ov'd! LOL hehe no names!

So best of luck to all may the :dust: fall from the screens onto your bellies... lol or something like that! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Shinning_Star

OH and welcome back Rah, missed ya. was thinking of you in ya little caravan! Sorry it was a :bfn: but hey still so early days!


----------



## shmoo75

Welcome back Rah. I knew you would test in the caravan :rofl::rofl::rofl: sorry that so far it is :bfn:

I tested again this morning using an internet cheapie that is 25iMU and a 1st response and they were :bfn::bfn: :cry::cry:so, I think I am out of the running this mth as :witch: due to fly in tomorrow.

Honeysunshine I agree with you. I can just see it now everyone else will be going to 1st tri and I'll be left here all on my lonsome :hissy:

I've already told hubby that our 2wk holiday I shall be jumping his bones everyday as, 1st wk is when I should OV:rofl::rofl: He is really upset about that:rofl::rofl: Says he can tell when I am about to OV as I wont leave him alone until he gives me his :spermy::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone

Rah - welcome back hun

Well.... my temp plummeted below the coverline this morning so im expecting AF at any second now!!

Oh well - not to worry... there's always next month & i've still got you guys to keep me company eh? xx


----------



## Rah

Rah said:


> I think we should have a team name and keep going till the last one of us is preggers

I have decided i am def going to do this B&B friends forever lol the amount of support and laughs you guys have given me so far is great so i will be here (prob the last to leave) till everyone of us has a :bfp: then will stalk you all till the :baby: arrives :rofl:
You cant get rid of me :)


----------



## NikiJJones

Hi ladies,
Shinning star: so pleased to hear your news!!!! I'm sure this one will be your sticky one!!!!
Everyone else: so sorry to hear about all the BFNs!!! Bum! I really thought the odds were that more of you would get BFPs. There is still time!!!!! I am keeping everything crossed for you.
I've had a tough few days, which any of you who've read my post on the MC forum will know. After having had a lovely meal out with DH on my wedding anniversary on Friday, I got a call from my absolute cow of a SIL to tell me that she is PG. She was so gloating about it, and insisted on telling me that it is due the same week mine would have been and must have been conceived at about the same time. I was absolutely crushed. She had told my parents, and they had asked her not to ring me (A: it was my anniversary, B: it was exactly 2 months since my MC and C: they knew that it would upset me anyway). They told her that they would break it to me when they felt it was a better time. She completely ignored them, and went ahead anyway. I was so upset. All my brother has done is get abusive with me and tell me that I am immature and mentally ill and I don't deserve to be a mother. Great! My poor parents are stuck in the middle, and my DH is furious with my family as he thinks they should stand up to her and tell her where to go. It is all awful!
If I was PG on Friday, then there is no chance I still am. The sheer stress of it all will have been enough to finish off any little egg that was trying to attach this month. I have been having dreadful cramping pains and bladder pains, and have hardly slept for 3 nights now, so I know there is no chance for a BFP this time.
Soooo: I won't be testing. Am just resolutely waiting for AF to get me, and then I start over with my CBFM and my temping from CD1.
Everyone: please don't think that I am just jealous of anyone else with a pregnancy. This is not the case at all. If SIL had done as my parents asked and not been so cruel and gloating about the whole thing, I may have even felt happy for her when I heard. It is not her PG that hurts, it is her cruel way of dealing with it.
Sorry for my long and dismal tome. I just wanted to let you know where I've been for a few days. I'm going to probably cut and paste this into my journal too, as it hurts just to type it all in.
I truely hope so much that some more of you on this thread get :bfp:s in the next few days. It would cheer me up so much!!!!
:hug::hug::hug: and good luck!!!
xxxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

I didnt test today! I didnt test today! How good am I? woop woop!! :bodyb:

Mainly due to the fact I came off a 14 hr night shift at 8 and cant hold a wee in for more than 4 hours right now! :loo: Uti maybe? 

So I more night shift tonight - probably wont be able to test tmrw unless I do it tmrw afternoon after ive slept for enough hours to keep a wee in!! - not as easy as it sounds! :-({|=

I feel :witch: coming, my boobs are killing me! and feel very heavy in my tummy...

still always next month. Im gonna try the egg meets sperm plan (if I have enough energy and it falls ok on my shift pattern) next month, then chart temp month after.

Ive read about pre seed - does anyone else use this? 

:dust: :happydance: :dust: :happydance: :dust:


----------



## HoneySunshine

NikiJJones said:


> Hi ladies,
> Shinning star: so pleased to hear your news!!!! I'm sure this one will be your sticky one!!!!
> Everyone else: so sorry to hear about all the BFNs!!! Bum! I really thought the odds were that more of you would get BFPs. There is still time!!!!! I am keeping everything crossed for you.
> I've had a tough few days, which any of you who've read my post on the MC forum will know. After having had a lovely meal out with DH on my wedding anniversary on Friday, I got a call from my absolute cow of a SIL to tell me that she is PG. She was so gloating about it, and insisted on telling me that it is due the same week mine would have been and must have been conceived at about the same time. I was absolutely crushed. She had told my parents, and they had asked her not to ring me (A: it was my anniversary, B: it was exactly 2 months since my MC and C: they knew that it would upset me anyway). They told her that they would break it to me when they felt it was a better time. She completely ignored them, and went ahead anyway. I was so upset. All my brother has done is get abusive with me and tell me that I am immature and mentally ill and I don't deserve to be a mother. Great! My poor parents are stuck in the middle, and my DH is furious with my family as he thinks they should stand up to her and tell her where to go. It is all awful!
> If I was PG on Friday, then there is no chance I still am. The sheer stress of it all will have been enough to finish off any little egg that was trying to attach this month. I have been having dreadful cramping pains and bladder pains, and have hardly slept for 3 nights now, so I know there is no chance for a BFP this time.
> Soooo: I won't be testing. Am just resolutely waiting for AF to get me, and then I start over with my CBFM and my temping from CD1.
> Everyone: please don't think that I am just jealous of anyone else with a pregnancy. This is not the case at all. If SIL had done as my parents asked and not been so cruel and gloating about the whole thing, I may have even felt happy for her when I heard. It is not her PG that hurts, it is her cruel way of dealing with it.
> Sorry for my long and dismal tome. I just wanted to let you know where I've been for a few days. I'm going to probably cut and paste this into my journal too, as it hurts just to type it all in.
> I truely hope so much that some more of you on this thread get :bfp:s in the next few days. It would cheer me up so much!!!!
> :hug::hug::hug: and good luck!!!
> xxxx


OMG Niki, that awful, Im so sorry. Some people can be so cruel! :grr:

I dont really know what to say, I understand youre devestated.... 
What a cow!

Look, it appears alot of us will be together next month too, so we can all support each other through this.

Chin up babe. I hope your SIL has a really unenjoyable (but baby healthy obviously, its not it's fault) 9 months and doesnt blossom at all! call it karma for being so rotten to you!

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## owo

Nikijones,
so sorry you have been having a bad few days. I don't blame you for getting annoyed and upset by the way your SIL has treated you. How inconsiderate of her.
I really hope you ger your stickybean soon.
Sending you lots of :hugs:
xx


----------



## owo

Shinning_Star said:


> OWO - did ya pick up a test on the way home yesterday?

Yes i did pick up some tests on the way home on Friday. Somehow i managed to restrain myself and not test until this morning. I got a faint + on a clearblue. I'm on CD28 today and AF is due tomorrow, so i'm gonna test again tomorrow morning. Like you i won't really believe it until i see a really dark line like last time.
Please keep your fingers crossed that this is it and it will be a sticky bean this time as last one ended in MC. Haven't told DH yet as tested after he went to work. Probably will wait until i get a darker line to tell him. He knows AF is due tomorrow so will probably quiz me tomorrow anyway.
Got my fingers crossed that your lines keep getting darker too.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Owo - congratulations Hun!!

Amazing news!

Fingers crossed for your sticky beanie!!


----------



## NikiJJones

Owo!!!
Congrats!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp:
So pleased for you, and so hope it is a super-sticky one!!!!!


----------



## owo

Thanks Honeysunshine and Nikijones.
When i MC last time my cousin who had also suffered a MC before her DD was born told me that i wouldn't be so excited this time and it's true.
Last time i was on the phone to everyone and couldn't contain my excitement and this time it's true what my cousin said. I saw the line and thought "oh i guess i was right" and just carried on getting ready for work.
Don't think i will believe it until i see a scan with a HB. Guess it's my way of dealing with possible heartache again.
I will test again tomorrow until i get a darker line or a + on a digi.


----------



## NickyT75

Owo - thats great news hun, it's such a shame but we definitely lose the innocence of pregnancy after we suffer a mc. :hugs:

We just have to try to stay positive & realise that every pregnancy is different and if the odds of it happening are 1 in 4 the odds are in our favour if we've already had one.

Can't wait till you and Shinning are on here showing us your scan pics.... that'll be sooo exciting!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## Rah

NikiJJones said:


> Hi ladies,
> Shinning star: so pleased to hear your news!!!! I'm sure this one will be your sticky one!!!!
> Everyone else: so sorry to hear about all the BFNs!!! Bum! I really thought the odds were that more of you would get BFPs. There is still time!!!!! I am keeping everything crossed for you.
> I've had a tough few days, which any of you who've read my post on the MC forum will know. After having had a lovely meal out with DH on my wedding anniversary on Friday, I got a call from my absolute cow of a SIL to tell me that she is PG. She was so gloating about it, and insisted on telling me that it is due the same week mine would have been and must have been conceived at about the same time. I was absolutely crushed. She had told my parents, and they had asked her not to ring me (A: it was my anniversary, B: it was exactly 2 months since my MC and C: they knew that it would upset me anyway). They told her that they would break it to me when they felt it was a better time. She completely ignored them, and went ahead anyway. I was so upset. All my brother has done is get abusive with me and tell me that I am immature and mentally ill and I don't deserve to be a mother. Great! My poor parents are stuck in the middle, and my DH is furious with my family as he thinks they should stand up to her and tell her where to go. It is all awful!
> If I was PG on Friday, then there is no chance I still am. The sheer stress of it all will have been enough to finish off any little egg that was trying to attach this month. I have been having dreadful cramping pains and bladder pains, and have hardly slept for 3 nights now, so I know there is no chance for a BFP this time.
> Soooo: I won't be testing. Am just resolutely waiting for AF to get me, and then I start over with my CBFM and my temping from CD1.
> Everyone: please don't think that I am just jealous of anyone else with a pregnancy. This is not the case at all. If SIL had done as my parents asked and not been so cruel and gloating about the whole thing, I may have even felt happy for her when I heard. It is not her PG that hurts, it is her cruel way of dealing with it.
> Sorry for my long and dismal tome. I just wanted to let you know where I've been for a few days. I'm going to probably cut and paste this into my journal too, as it hurts just to type it all in.
> I truely hope so much that some more of you on this thread get :bfp:s in the next few days. It would cheer me up so much!!!!
> :hug::hug::hug: and good luck!!!
> xxxx


How dare she OMG i am so mad right now im glad i dont know her or she would be having a piece of my mind right now 
I really dont think i could talk to your brother or SIL for some time if i was you "immature and mentally ill and I don't deserve to be a mother" is the biggest load of b*******s ever! 
There is a time and place like your parents suggested 
I am honestly speechless im that mad!
If you ever need to vent im here hun :hugs:

Sarah


----------



## Rah

owo said:


> Shinning_Star said:
> 
> 
> OWO - did ya pick up a test on the way home yesterday?
> 
> Yes i did pick up some tests on the way home on Friday. Somehow i managed to restrain myself and not test until this morning. I got a faint + on a clearblue. I'm on CD28 today and AF is due tomorrow, so i'm gonna test again tomorrow morning. Like you i won't really believe it until i see a really dark line like last time.
> Please keep your fingers crossed that this is it and it will be a sticky bean this time as last one ended in MC. Haven't told DH yet as tested after he went to work. Probably will wait until i get a darker line to tell him. He knows AF is due tomorrow so will probably quiz me tomorrow anyway.
> Got my fingers crossed that your lines keep getting darker too.Click to expand...

How exciting thats number 2 of our gang!!!!! :happydance:
i have my fingers toes legs arms everything infact the line will get darker and its a sticky!!!
Shining stars post in the TTC forum mentioned about the HGC levels doubling every 2 days so there should be a darker line on Wed if you can wait that long (i know i couldnt)


----------



## HoneySunshine

why are period symptoms and pregnancy symtoms so similar?

Why couldnt God have created something other than pregnancy tests - like your hair turning pink, or blue cm - just something that doesnt involve waiting and guessing!!


----------



## owo

HoneySunshine said:


> why are period symptoms and pregnancy symtoms so similar?
> 
> Why couldnt God have created something other than pregnancy tests - like your hair turning pink, or blue cm - just something that doesnt involve waiting and guessing!!

I know what you mean, It would be very helpful wouldn't it.
The last week i've been second guessing whether i have been imagining symptoms and should be sent to the nut house or not.


----------



## Shinning_Star

Nikijones: I cannot believe your sil, thats awful. I can completly understand why you were so upset, thats just nasty! some people, she's obvs jealous if alot more of your life, I she feels the pathetic need to rub it all in your face. Here's hopng you do get a :bfp: to lighten the load.

NickyT, I really had a weird strange feeling abt it for you this month, so I ca't believe you temps have dropped.

Owo how wonderfullly cool, Fingers crossed for you t's a sticky one, I know exactly how you feel I'm on tender hooks too, just hoping that AF doesn't show up tomor. If no AF whihc i'm really hoping will be the case then I will do digi tomor eve! Duh da dad da.

Sunshine; I personally think this is gonn be your month, all your symptoms are soooo similar to how I felt, I too an still do to a slight degree expect my AF to come whalsing in to break my heart!

and :dust: to all..xxxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Niki - noone should be told that. ever. hope your ok, and keeping your head high because you know better

girlies those hpt are going to get darker, we're all crossing for you. HAS ANYONE got the witch yet???

i got lots of creamy CM still? headache flutters in for few minutes then disappears? my af is anything from today (CD30) to Wed (CD32). has been a 36 before now but that was out of blue. Here's to no AF for me by 31st - Thur

FX still for us all

"TEAM pingu" LOL!


----------



## Lilly123

congrats Owo - hope line gets darker :cloud9:

On my side girls - was extremely tired yesterday - slept most of the day and today have mild cramps in uterus - otherwise nothing else to report - will try hold out till Fri to test good luck girls :hug:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Sounds gd Tanya and Sammie,

Love and Hugs loadsa :dust: to all!


----------



## Rah

shmoo75............26th & 28th July
NickyT75............27th July
magicvw.............27th July
HoneySunshine....29th July
LittleBee.............29th July
Rah....................29th July
frecklesweet........30th July
sammielouize........31st July
NikiJJones...........1st August
Tanya................1st August

Shinning_Star......:bfp:
Owo..................:bfp:


I will update as we know


----------



## sam*~*louize

shining star just seen your bf announcement, was still thinking wonder if theyre getting darker, - jesus theyre showing now!!!!

congratulations!!!!


----------



## Rah

sammielouize said:


> HAS ANYONE got the witch yet???
> "TEAM pingu" LOL!

Nope i dont think so!!! :happydance:.

Team Pingu is that our name from now on?? 
I like it but where did it come from???:rofl:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Lmao it's on the front of my diary I keep with witch dates in :D

https://babyccinoblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/pingu.jpg

I actually hate the cartoon on tv, the penguin doesn't talk at all! Just mumbles sounds!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Good luck to any of you that haven't but should be testing tomorrow !! Another day closer to no witch, tues and wed left :D


----------



## Shinning_Star

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


HUGE love and LUCK to all in team pingu! 
Hmm, am I allowed in the team now, lol how does it work if get :bfp:'s lol i don't wanna loose you guys!


----------



## Shinning_Star

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/kayaanne/tests004.jpg


It's kinda official but I so don't wann loose you guys. I hope I'm still allowed to pop in!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Shinning_Star said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/kayaanne/tests004.jpg
> 
> 
> It's kinda official but I so don't wann loose you guys. I hope I'm still allowed to pop in!

Yey!! It official!!

So thrilled for you! Id give anything to see that on one of my tests!!

:hug: Good luck for a healthy and happy 9 months (well 8 now I guess!)

So exciting!!


----------



## NikiJJones

HoneySunshine said:


> why are period symptoms and pregnancy symtoms so similar?
> 
> Why couldnt God have created something other than pregnancy tests - like your hair turning pink, or blue cm - just something that doesnt involve waiting and guessing!!

How I wish!!!!!!
Can we petition god for it starting from now!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Rah said:


> shmoo75............26th & 28th July
> NickyT75............27th July
> magicvw.............27th July
> HoneySunshine....29th July
> LittleBee.............29th July
> Rah....................29th July
> frecklesweet........30th July
> sammielouize........31st July
> NikiJJones...........1st August
> Tanya................1st August
> 
> Shinning_Star......:bfp:
> Owo..................:bfp:
> 
> 
> I will update as we know

Im changin my test date to 30th , instead of tmrw. on nights so cant build up enough to poas for test really (my excuse for not seeing :bfn:) so ill test 1st thing on Weds if :witch: doesnt show up 1st.

I did do test this afternoon :bfn: but dont think i had enough build up as was going to loo every 3 hrs! So we will see!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## NikiJJones

Shining star: loads of congrats on the digi BFP!!!!
Hugs!


----------



## HoneySunshine

NikiJJones said:


> HoneySunshine said:
> 
> 
> why are period symptoms and pregnancy symtoms so similar?
> 
> Why couldnt God have created something other than pregnancy tests - like your hair turning pink, or blue cm - just something that doesnt involve waiting and guessing!!
> 
> How I wish!!!!!!
> Can we petition god for it starting from now!Click to expand...

good idea...everyone in favour say "I" :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Shinning_Star

AWwwwwwww, I just wnaed you girlies to be first to see the digi, I've grown so fond of you all.

Here's wishing tehre'll be no :witch:s this week! 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## shmoo75

Owo big congrats to you on your :bfp: hun! I have my fingers crossed that they get darker and you get a positive on a digi as, it seems to me they are the offical HPT's

Shinningstar :happydance::happydance::happydance: here's to :witch: not arriving.

Honeysunshine any sign of :witch: yet? Fingers crossed she stays away.

Nikijones - I still can't get over your SIL!! Or your brother!!!! What an a**hole!! I am presuming that your SIL hasn't had a m/c coz, if she did maybe she wouldn't of treated you the way she did. They say stress doesn't stop egg from implanting or cause m/c. There were plenty of women who's hubbies and partners died in 9/11 and they had healthy pregnancies and, some found out they were preggers after it happened. There is still a chance don't give up hope until :witch: flys in. Easier said then done I know.

Well, if I am back to a 28day cycle then :witch: should of been here this am. My boobs are sore on and off, I have cramping on and off, I think I am slightly swollen down below so, feels like AF :witch:about to show but, don't know for sure as pg symptoms are same as AF. I agree we need our wee to be blue if we are pg or something!!!!

When is the latest anyone has heard of an egg implanting? Could these cramps be implantation? Or am I just holding onto false hope? This is my 2nd cycle since m/c. My 1st was a 34day cycle if you count from 1st day of m/c bleed. So, AF could be due from now to sunday. I tested on sat and it was :bfn:, tested yesterday and it was :bfn: no sign whatsoever of a + not even reall,really,really,really,really faint! I think I am driving nyself mad!!!!


----------



## owo

Well i guess it is official, i tested with a CB digi and it came up 'Pregnant'

Good Luck to everyone else who is testing today.


----------



## Rah

Rah said:


> shmoo75............26th & 28th July
> NickyT75............27th July
> magicvw.............27th July
> LittleBee.............29th July
> frecklesweet........30th July
> HoneySunshine....30th July
> sammielouize........31st July
> NikiJJones...........1st August
> Tanya................1st August
> Rah....................1st August
> 
> Shinning_Star......:bfp:
> Owo..................:bfp:
> 
> 
> I will update as we know

Magic and little bee how did you do ?? 
Nicky and shmoo75 do we have a re-test date?


----------



## Rah

TEAM PINGU is here in cycle buddies until the last one of us sees the :bfp: 
And i think we would need to start one 'on the other side' for when we all get our :bfp:s
And you are always welcome here and over there what do you think???


----------



## Rah

So im now CD 29 17DPO and nothing nothing nothing nothing
I did another test this am and nothing well :bfn: but nothing isnt as harsh lol and i was looking out for that really,really,really,really faint line nothing 
i have no signs either way

I think i have more chance of seeing a UFO on friday than :bfp: or:witch: 

:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## owo

Rah don't give up hope. The good news is the :witch: isn't here yet. it aint over til she shows.
Got my fingers crossed for you and all the other ladies still waiting for that :bfp: this month.
We need some more :bfp: to join me and shining star in first tri. 
Come on those :bfp:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Started spotting just now :hissy:

That means :witch: will be with me tmrw :cry:

My body is nothing if now predictable - 29days on the dot. Always spotting day 28.

I say predictable - for 5 days a month anyway!!

Oh how rubbish. Im totally totally gutted. 

Still, team Pingu have a fair average I guess....2 out of 12 so far? :happydance: Would be nice to think if we had that a month we'd all be up the duff by crimbo!

ohhhhhhhh :cry: :cry: I havent tested today, didnt see much point. I will tmrw. Only cheapie tests, its only £2.50 for another 10!! - which I seem to have gotten through rather quickly :blush:

Good Luck everyone!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## owo

Honeysunshine - I'm so sorry it looks like the :witch: is on her way. You never know it could be implantation bleed. Still got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## NikiJJones

HoneySunshine: so sorry it looks like AF is trying to get you. You've been so positive this cycle. Try to be like that again, and you WILL get there!

Shmoo: My SIL tells everyone that she's had 4 MCs, but to be honest I don't believe a word of it! No woman who has been through what we've been through would behave like she has done. (She tells us a lot of stuff which we don't believe to be honest. When she first met the family, she told us that her ex pushed her downstairs and made her MC and that was why they split. Then he was at the wedding when she married my Brother, and she is big mates with him!!! Hmmmm! I think half the time she tells stories and then forgets what she's told us!)

I am 8DPO today, and am in agony with bladder pain. Back and forward to pee all the time. Nearly wet myself in homebase before! Also bbs feel tingly and a bit tender. I had the bladder thing with my BFP, but then also had it last month when I wasn't PG. It is a weird PMS thing to have though. Going to try to get to see emergency doc tomorrow and find out if I have a UTI, thought they tested me for that when I was PG and there was no infection then. Not holding out much hope that I am going to get a BFP, but there is still a glimmer of something there for me. Don't want to POAS as I want to keep hoping for as long as possible really.


----------



## HoneySunshine

NikiJJones said:


> HoneySunshine: so sorry it looks like AF is trying to get you. You've been so positive this cycle. Try to be like that again, and you WILL get there!
> 
> Shmoo: My SIL tells everyone that she's had 4 MCs, but to be honest I don't believe a word of it! No woman who has been through what we've been through would behave like she has done. (She tells us a lot of stuff which we don't believe to be honest. When she first met the family, she told us that her ex pushed her downstairs and made her MC and that was why they split. Then he was at the wedding when she married my Brother, and she is big mates with him!!! Hmmmm! I think half the time she tells stories and then forgets what she's told us!)
> 
> I am 8DPO today, and am in agony with bladder pain. Back and forward to pee all the time. Nearly wet myself in homebase before! Also bbs feel tingly and a bit tender. I had the bladder thing with my BFP, but then also had it last month when I wasn't PG. It is a weird PMS thing to have though. Going to try to get to see emergency doc tomorrow and find out if I have a UTI, thought they tested me for that when I was PG and there was no infection then. Not holding out much hope that I am going to get a BFP, but there is still a glimmer of something there for me. Don't want to POAS as I want to keep hoping for as long as possible really.

Sounds promising hun!! I have everything crossed for you!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Ohhh HOORAH OWO! Yay! When do we dare tread over to first tri?

Rah, I think thats a great idea, we cld have team Pingu in ttc and team er? (idea welcome pingu's bumps? LOL rubbish I know!) in the first tri. 

I reckon we're gonna get min 50 % :bfp:'s Look at it this way, no-ones af has turned up yet! here's to loadsa :dust:

OH I'm officially getting excited no af today long may she stay well away hey owo?

A word of seriousness, NO-ONE is allowed to discount themselves until the :witch: turns up! we're all in with chances! I don't wanna loose you guys now! 

:hug:


----------



## owo

Shinning_Star said:


> Ohhh HOORAH OWO! Yay! When do we dare tread over to first tri?
> 
> :hug:

i already did this morning. Did a quick introduction. They're not very chatty over there. You need to come and keep me company. It's lonely over there :cry:


----------



## Shinning_Star

OWO, Ok I will dleve over and Lu has just found out she's expectin too, i'll find her, lol we'll start our team pingu b over the otehr side, but of course all are of us welcome! hehe!


Ok girlies a little off the subject but I'm desp, my toilet is well and truly blocke and I am in desp need of a no 2. had it been a wee I'd pop next door but no2's I can't well do that can I, esp seeing as onyl lived here two three months! 

Dp is at the cinema with dsd and won't be back until gone five! OW OW OW need a poo! sorry tmi. What can i do to fix the blockage! Hmmm maybe i'll google it.


----------



## NikiJJones

Use a plunger. Always does the trick for us. It must be Essex drains as ours keeps blocking at the mo too!!


----------



## Rah

Shinning_Star I would go into a tescos or asda :)

NikiJJonesSounds good hun!! fingers crossed

HoneySunshineSorry :witch: could be arriving im hoping she does a u-turn out of here!

shmoo75Hope you still have some sanity

OK Team Pingu lets get them :bfp:s
and Team pingu bumps dont leave us !!!
If you set up a thread i will pop over see how your doing:happydance:


----------



## Shinning_Star

RAH! OK shall we call it *team pingu b* for short and pop it in general pregnancy so that we can all join at whatever stage!

I don't drive, and none very close. I've told dp to come back real quick and de-plunge it, can't be good for a pregnant lady after all!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Just a quick one having a look around pregnancy forums, (getting braver!) and trying to find an appropriate place for *team pingu b* and wondering shall I set it up in pregnancy club or pregnancy journals, opk it wouldn't be a journal but might be best place?


----------



## owo

NikiJJones said:


> Use a plunger. Always does the trick for us. It must be Essex drains as ours keeps blocking at the mo too!!

Ours always blocks too. Must be an Essex thing.
Plunger is definetely the way to go. DH is great with one and always sorts the issue out.


----------



## owo

oh and team pingu bumps i love it. :happydance:


----------



## Rah

Now thats an incentive to drive!!! :rofl:

So glad ours has never blocked touch wood it never will esp if i need to go!!!

Good idea for the general pingu b's to go so we can all chat no matter what stage we are at! i will have a nosey and see if i can find where your thinking... i think journals


----------



## Shinning_Star

cool, *team pingu bumps it is then!* yeah let me know ladies where we should put it?

Hmmm well the toilet, Dp brought a plunger and it broke! he's not happy, now gone to b&Q to get another one, what does he expect spending a pound on a plunger! Honestly send a man...etc etc. Not sure it is essex thing, I have to confess it might be my son putting too much toilet paper down there. UH OH!

So towards the end of the day and still no ones AF surely this has got to be a grand thing!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Love it - I named our team :D TEAM PINGU AND PINGU BUMPS :D

Can someone make us a glittery pingu signature (small) lol?

No AF yet, still hoping she don't arrive tomorrow, 

Honey sunshine, sorry to hear that, but I'm sure you won't be the only one she gets. 
Owo and SStar - best of luck, get them all chatting over there too!


----------



## NikiJJones

I think in PG journals sounds like a good place. Let's hope we are all there with bumps very, very soon, but in the meantime will be great to visit!
Sorry to hear about rubbish cheap plunger!!! Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## Shinning_Star

LOL well, dp went to B&Q brought some mirculous plunger for 15.00 that wooshes gas down the pipes! Anyway It worked, instantly! So he's pleased he doesn't have to get elbow deep in shit and pee, 2 b frank! LOL (and it has fifteen uses in it, so pretty gd value I'd say!)

Cool ok me and owo will start pingu bumps over in pregnancy journals, and you best be all shifteyin over shortly! 

just a little more:

:baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust
:dust: :baby: :dust: :baby:

Never have too much hey!


----------



## shmoo75

Shinningstar I am glad your blocked loo has been sorted and you can poo. When a pregnant lady needs to go she needs to go:rofl::rofl:

No :witch: yet and I've told hubby that I am testing tomorrow and he said "Your not pregnant" he said that before I found out that I was. He thought because it was our 1st mth of TTC I couldn't possibly be preggers!!! Men!!! He was most dissapointed that he only got 10days worth of :sex: How typical is that?! I think he is hoping he will get a coupl more mths worth before I tell him i am a no go zone:rofl:

Team Pingu Bumps:rofl::rofl::rofl: I love it. I can't wait to get over there. Fingers crossed we can all go in a couple of mths.


----------



## shmoo75

I haven't changed my ticker yet to a longer cycle so, it is currently showing how .many days late I think I could be


----------



## LittleBee

Hey team Pingu:happydance::happydance: That's so funny!
I'm not really sure about testing today...i've got crumps, headaches for about 3-4 minutes then nothing all normal again. Like now..for example. I think I should wait till tomorrow or the other day..I just don't feel ready for a :bfn: yet..
So should I test tomorrow morning or evening, what do u think it's best?
Shining Star :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so happy for you Good luck for the next months and keep on logging here we need u to cheer us up!!
Also, I feel so disgusted about the stupid SIL story OMG I just can't believe how insensitive people can be. It doesn't have any sense listening to that meanness just mumble a happy song while they're talking bla bla bla and the pain goes away :hugs: BE STRONG:hug:
Sorry for my english girls...but I think I've made my point. Kisses


----------



## LittleBee

O.M.G. I AM :bfp: I did it!!! I couldn't wait till tomorrow. I have 2 purple lines in front of me, my OH is away working and I'm on the couch crying happy tears!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
I need to grab a taxi, go to him and show him the test!!!!!! I don't know, I don't have a second one to assicurate the result but I'll buy one tomorrow.
Now I have to think of the announcements to make!!!
:hug: and :dust: to everybody!!


----------



## Rah

OMG thats FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats hunny :happydance::happydance::happydance:

That Pingu Bumps is filling up fast


----------



## Rah

Rah said:


> shmoo75............26th & 28th July
> NickyT75............27th July
> magicvw.............27th July
> frecklesweet........30th July
> HoneySunshine....30th July
> sammielouize........31st July
> NikiJJones...........1st August
> Tanya................1st August
> Rah....................1st August
> 
> Shinning_Star......:bfp:
> Owo..................:bfp:
> LittleBee.............:bfp:
> 
> I will update as we know

Magic how did you do ?? 
Nicky and shmoo75 do we have a re-test date?[/QUOTE]


----------



## frecklesweet

Hey everyone- oooh its getting exciting on here 3 bfp!!!! Sorry I have not been on for a while- was away for day and busy at work yesterday. So I am 12 days Post ov and so far it seems that :witch:IS ON HER WAY, hmmppphh! Also all pregnancy tests negative and temp drops this am, really doesn't look great does it?
Anway this month I seem to be coping a lot better than normal- think it must be the support on here, so thank you. 
Team pingu is brilliant, its so lovely to have you lot.
Little Bee Brilliant!!!!!
Owo- Congratulations!!!
Sunshine, I am sorry it looks like the old hag has got you .... me too probably!Rah- its not over yet.....


----------



## Rah

OK guys so i have posted this

Could anyone make a blinkie/glittery/anything fancy with a pic of Pingu please?
Writing: Team Pingu and Bumps


In the blinkie section hoping some will help and we can have a team pingu blinkie :happydance:


----------



## NikiJJones

Little Bee: That's fab news!!!!!!
3 BFPs!!! Wow! We'll all be over on Team Pingu Bumps before we know it!!!


----------



## shmoo75

OMG Littlebee!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: big congratulations on your :bfp:

I tested again this morning and it was :bfn: not even the faintest hint of a 2nd line:hissy::hissy::hissy: If I'm not :witch: hurry up and get here!!!! Then the quicker it will all be over and I can start :sex: like crazy to try and get a :bfp: next cycle. My body obviously hasn't quite got back to normal yet. I always used to get AF on a Saturday so, I'm wondering if she will show up this Saturday which, I am hoping will be a sign that my body will be more normal.

Here's to some more :bfp: on Team Pingu


----------



## HoneySunshine

Well Ladies, Im expecting :witch: today - so fingers crossed she doesnt turn up!!

Still havent tested for a few days now...It all rides on today I guess!

Bbs are absolutely killing me, I couldnt sleep as so painful, this is unusual for me, but probably means :witch: is round the corner!

Wish me luck!!


----------



## owo

LittleBee - Congrats, that's brill. Another one for team pingo bumps. 

Come on we need some more. Got my fingers crossed for you all.
xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Congratulations little bee,

We do need more more more! :bfp:'s. bring 'em on!

I set up team pingu bumps in pregnancy journals! I'm hoping there'll be no-one left to remain on team pingu, but if there are are you gonna set up a team pingu in cycle buddies so we 'bumps' can cme visit you too!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## NikiJJones

Shmoo: sorry you got another BFN. If the witch is going to get you, I hope she gets a move on. The waiting is awful, and the uncertainity after MC is just nature's way of making it worse. To be honest though, maybe you OVed really late, and there is still a BFP round the corner for you.
HoneySunshine: I hope she leaves you alone, and you get your BFP. The sore bbs sound very positive.
I'm off to docs in half an hour to see about this awful pain I'm in. Hope he can do something to help.


----------



## NikiJJones

Well: GP was very helpful, and has written another letter to gyny requesting more tests. He says my bladder pain is definitely related to my cycles (and not an infection), and thinks it may be endometriosis which is swelling up after OV and restricting my bladder. Wants me to have a laproscopy. Yikes: I don't think I like the sound of that!
Well: at least I am being taken seriously, so can't complain. Just wish I wasn't such a medical mess!


----------



## HoneySunshine

NikiJJones said:


> Well: GP was very helpful, and has written another letter to gyny requesting more tests. He says my bladder pain is definitely related to my cycles (and not an infection), and thinks it may be endometriosis which is swelling up after OV and restricting my bladder. Wants me to have a laproscopy. Yikes: I don't think I like the sound of that!
> Well: at least I am being taken seriously, so can't complain. Just wish I wasn't such a medical mess!

:hug: well I guess on the positive side something is being done about it. At least then you'll know for certain if something is wrong.

Hey, you'll be fine! Good luck xx:hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh I feel bloody miserable! :cry:

no :witch: yet...where is she???

Im not sure I can do another cycle :cry: its too much!


----------



## owo

NikiJJones said:


> Well: GP was very helpful, and has written another letter to gyny requesting more tests. He says my bladder pain is definitely related to my cycles (and not an infection), and thinks it may be endometriosis which is swelling up after OV and restricting my bladder. Wants me to have a laproscopy. Yikes: I don't think I like the sound of that!
> Well: at least I am being taken seriously, so can't complain. Just wish I wasn't such a medical mess!

Hey you're not a medical mess. 
Hopefully after the laproscopy they'll be able to see what is going on.
xx


----------



## owo

HoneySunshine said:


> Oh I feel bloody miserable! :cry:
> 
> no :witch: yet...where is she???
> 
> Im not sure I can do another cycle :cry: its too much!

Maybe she's planning on staying away for 9 months.


----------



## NickyT75

Hi everyone

sorry i haven't been around for a couple of days but witch got me on sunday & i've been feeling really ill - (extremely heavy & painful)

Im so glad we managed to get 3 BFP's from the gang so far this month! well done you guys!

xx


----------



## Rah

NikiJJones said:


> Well: GP was very helpful, and has written another letter to gyny requesting more tests. He says my bladder pain is definitely related to my cycles (and not an infection), and thinks it may be endometriosis which is swelling up after OV and restricting my bladder. Wants me to have a laproscopy. Yikes: I don't think I like the sound of that!
> Well: at least I am being taken seriously, so can't complain. Just wish I wasn't such a medical mess!

Hi Niki
Im glad something is being done about it and a laproscopy will show up any problems that may be lurking in there and once you know the sooner you can get it sorted/advice/medication and get your :bfp:
Oh and dont worry about the laproscopy its really straight forward 

Sarah


----------



## Rah

HoneySunshine said:


> Oh I feel bloody miserable! :cry:
> 
> no :witch: yet...where is she???
> 
> Im not sure I can do another cycle :cry: its too much!

Maybe shes done that u-turn and isnt coming???
Dont forget TEAM PINGU is here for you no matter what!!!



NickyT75 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> sorry i haven't been around for a couple of days but witch got me on sunday & i've been feeling really ill - (extremely heavy & painful)
> 
> Im so glad we managed to get 3 BFP's from the gang so far this month! well done you guys!
> 
> xx

Sorry she got you New month new cycle new outcome :)


----------



## Rah

magicvw.............27th July
frecklesweet........30th July
HoneySunshine....30th July
sammielouize........31st July
NikiJJones...........1st August
Rah....................1st August
shmoo75............1st August
Tanya................1st August
NickyT75............??th August

Shinning_Star......:bfp:
Owo..................:bfp:
LittleBee.............:bfp:


----------



## Rah

HI

Just a thought
What does everyone think about staying on this thread but changiong the title to Team Pingu???
NickyT75 would have to do it if we all agreed just with some of us starting new cycles and i have an imamge of me being here at xmas with CD1 (1st July) - Here we go again! as the title of the post :rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Rah said:


> HI
> 
> Just a thought
> What does everyone think about staying on this thread but changiong the title to Team Pingu???
> NickyT75 would have to do it if we all agreed just with some of us starting new cycles and i have an imamge of me being here at xmas with CD1 (1st July) - Here we go again! as the title of the post :rofl:

sounds good to me


----------



## NikiJJones

NickyT75 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> sorry i haven't been around for a couple of days but witch got me on sunday & i've been feeling really ill - (extremely heavy & painful)
> 
> Im so glad we managed to get 3 BFP's from the gang so far this month! well done you guys!
> 
> xx

Hi Nicky,
So sorry that she got you and that she is being so nasty and painful. Maybe she's planning on leaving you be for the next 40 weeks.
:hug:


----------



## NikiJJones

Yes i'm fine with it being Team Pingu if everyone else is.


----------



## owo

NickyT75 - So sorry the :witch: got you and is being nasty. Was really hoping that you would be another team pingu bumps member. I'm sure it won't be too long though.


----------



## Shinning_Star

NIKIJJONES: Well at least you'll have some answers and I think clomid can help women with endometri.... (sorry on sp). Thats of course if you not preggers, at least you know your ovulating. Just sorry your in so much pain. Hope you get your tests dates asap so you can get on with it. :hugs: for ya pain, hope it's better!

Sunshinehoney: I think it sounds rather gd tbh!

NIckyT75 :hug: sorry the darned :witch: got you! Hope she hurries her way along so you can start with all that bd'in again! HOorah!

Owo and Rah a note to say hi, how are both of you's feeling, Rah assuming the :witch: hasn't arrived yet, long may she stay away! Owo hows you feeling, I'm a bit musculalrly painful, feels like i've pulled and strained my stomach muscles!

Hugs to all :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Congratultions to Little Bee, 3rd BFP! Come on the rest of us. Well if i was due a 32 day cycle i should have come on today. I havent :happydance: OH says to test end of the week. my end of week is friday not sunday lol so i might hold off tomorrow, and do it fri. think witch could be coming tbh, so not keeping hopes up just yet. 

have been having quick headaches like someone said though, comes, really hurts then is gone, had these since my hols in ibiza where i was in so much pain i had to take ibuprofen :( which isn't good for you but i was in so much pain.

STILL got creamy white wetness down below? should be period now?

Come on little Pingu beans, get growing x


----------



## Lilly123

well no news from me.. just :witch: like cramps... feel she is around the corner.. will be testing on friday... 

Congrats to all the :bfp:s thats such fantastic news!! Wishing you all a h&h 9 months! 

Good luck to the rest still in the waiting game...

and sorry for those who got the :witch:... I will most likely join u next cycle to see our :bfp:s in August!!:hug:


----------



## HoneySunshine

hmmm, brown spotting now....oh so confusing!!

No :witch: yet, but got :bfn: today also...:hissy:

defo :witch: tmrw for sure!

well at least I can start my new cycle then! and Im gonna do the egg meets sperm plan, plus ive got pre-seed and bee pollen too!! 

Im prepared!!

Congratulations to all the :bfp: so far!!


----------



## Rah

HoneySunshine But still no :witch: so fingers crossed!!! you are well prepared for next cycle anyway!

Tanya Hoping :witch: stays away

sammielouizeEnd of week is def a Friday Sat at the very latest:) Theres still that little bit of hope till She arrives 


Shinning_starmusculalrly painful Soudns kind of exciting in an odd way or is it just from holding all the poo in the other day lol


Well im still here in limbo nothing either way still going to test friday but then i go away on sat for a week so wont be able to update and developments if any 
I still think theres more chance of seeing a UFO than me getting a BFP OR AF on friday!!!
Told OH that i think im late and had a BFN he just said oh right when you testing next but look quite excited so thats good!
Now my latest dilema do i drink on hol if i get the BFN on friday and when should i test after that?


----------



## frecklesweet

Nicky T so sorry the old hag got you, I am expecting a visit tomorrow!
Honey sunshine I am sorry you feel so miserable, its rubbish isn't it? You will get there though. I had 18m of misery before we became pregnant with our son- it was such a big suprise when it happened and it was very special. Looking forwward to joining you on another cycle!
Sammielouize and Tanya- sounds hopeful! Fingers crossed!
Rah- any more tests?
Unfortunately we wil be away for my next 2ww (have already calculated dates etc!!), don't forgrt about me will you? I have loved this forum....
Maybe I could try and find an internet cafe????Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Rah

frecklesweet said:


> Unfortunately we wil be away for my next 2ww (have already calculated dates etc!!), don't forgrt about me will you? I have loved this forum....
> Maybe I could try and find an internet cafe????Hmmmmmmm

NO i bet every other post will be i wonder how shes doing if she has any symptoms lol 
Internet cafe is a good idea but i think you should just relax on hol and take your mind off the wait!


----------



## frecklesweet

Anyone any idea for which is the best pregnancy test to buy off e bay? Want to get stocked up ready for next time!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Rah said:


> magicvw.............27th July
> frecklesweet........30th July
> HoneySunshine....30th July
> sammielouize........31st July yup just bought and got tests ready :awww:
> NikiJJones...........1st August
> Rah....................1st August
> shmoo75............1st August
> Tanya................1st August
> NickyT75............??th August
> 
> Shinning_Star......:bfp:
> Owo..................:bfp:
> LittleBee.............:bfp:

lots of you on friday but i got them ready now or i'd have waited like oh said


----------



## Sarah_AK27

Hi everyone. I am new at this and want to join the thread! My CD1 was on the 4th of July so that means I am on CD 27 today. My husband and I are ttc our 3rd baby. We have two boys ages 6 and 1. I was pregnant back in November but ended up being a molar pregnancy. Not sure if anyone knows what that is its really confusing....anyways so I am 11 dpo as well. Tomorrow i am suppose to start my AF. I hope it doesn't come! I have been feeling cramping and bloated for a week and my boobs have had shooting pains. I took a pee test yesterday after work and BFN. I am hoping it was too soon. That is how it happened with my 2nd son. I tested the day of my AF and it was a faint positive so hoping its too early to tell....


----------



## Shinning_Star

Morning Ladies, 

Well we must be having some kind of positive effect cos everyones af has been at least late, I reckon we got at least hmmm 2/3 more :bfp:'s to come. 

He he this thread could be the 'lucky pregnant' chair you hear about in some work places hehe!

Welcome Sarah, Good Luck on remains of this cycle, how you been feeling? Well Ladies I'm at ridculous o'clock in morning, due to trapped wind which scared ***t out of me woke me up with a start as i dashed to the loo, but nothing. So hopefully is just trapped wind and/or constipation (sods law hey I got a toilet and I CAN'T go to poo! LMAO) nothing else can be tolerated!

Love and Hugs shooting off to pingu bumps now! ooop musnt' break a tradition
:baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust:


----------



## sam*~*louize

coming on before work, jesus im getting addicted.

FMU today - :bfn: - thought so :hissy:


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Sarah welcome to Team Pingu fingers crossed she is lucky for you.

Honeysunshine - sorry to hear you are feeling miserable fingers crossed :witch: stays away from you and you get a :bfp:

NickyT75 - sorry :witch: got you and is being a pain I have my fingers crossed for you for this new cycle

Nickijones - Good news about the tests fingers crossed they get underway soon and they can give you answers and do something about it

Shinningstar - Fingers crossed its just wind or, that other pregnancy delight constipation!!! How are you feeling now?

Rah - Fingers crossed for tomorrow for you. I would say if :bfn: have a few drinks but don't go overboard just incase. If :witch: shows up whilst you are away then, have quite a few more drinks

Update on little ole me! Yesterday evening whilst food shopping with OH my belly was so bloated I felt really uncomfortable and fat I also had bad cramps and felt like AF was going to hit me! She has not showed up and I have ligter cramps at the moment. I will test again tomorrow and again on Sunday if :witch: hasn't got me. This is sooooooooooo frustrating!!! If :witch: going to get me why don't she bl**dy well hurry up and get me:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya!!

Ding dong the :witch: is here and damn she is punishing me!!

Ok, so, Im kinda relieved! She was abit late and I just got to the point where I wanted to start my new cycle and put my egg and sperm race into action!!

So I started my pregnacare this morning (DH said I could start taking it this month as he has a good feeling about August) its bloody expensive! Dont think it'll be a habit Ill regret though!

Paid for my pre-seed & 15ov & 10pg tests on ebay (bargain £9.95 all inc)

Started taking my bee pollen capsules this morning too, also on decaff tea (which surprisingly tastes the same as normal tea! :happydance:)...

so, start on day 8 with the egg meets sperm plan...cant wait!

So, Im prepared, and Im damned if im not gonna get pregnant this month!!

How are we all doing? Am I right in thinking we arent starting a new thread just changing the name?

:hug:


----------



## owo

Welcome Sarah to the mad house of team pingu.
Fingers crossed this is your lucky month.

Shining_Star - At this moment i feel ok, just really tired. The last couple of afternoons i have felt really sick and then again the evenings. I think it's after i've eaten. Maybe i should stop :rofl: 
I think because i only have cerial for breakfast it is light enough that my stomach can cope with it, but lunch and dinner are a little larger and it's after eating them that i feel nauseus. I keep telling myself that it's a good sign as i didn't have sickness at all last time and that ended in MC. Dry Crackers have already become my friend. They definetely seem to settle my stomach.
Like you i seem to have the constipation already, had that delightful symptom last time too, although i'm not feeling really bloated yet, i guess i need more time for me to stock up in there :rofl:


----------



## owo

HoneySunshine said:


> Hiya!!
> 
> Ding dong the :witch: is here and damn she is punishing me!!
> 
> Ok, so, Im kinda relieved! She was abit late and I just got to the point where I wanted to start my new cycle and put my egg and sperm race into action!!
> 
> So I started my pregnacare this morning (DH said I could start taking it this month as he has a good feeling about August) its bloody expensive! Dont think it'll be a habit Ill regret though!
> 
> Paid for my pre-seed & 15ov & 10pg tests on ebay (bargain £9.95 all inc)
> 
> Started taking my bee pollen capsules this morning too, also on decaff tea (which surprisingly tastes the same as normal tea! :happydance:)...
> 
> so, start on day 8 with the egg meets sperm plan...cant wait!
> 
> So, Im prepared, and Im damned if im not gonna get pregnant this month!!
> 
> How are we all doing? Am I right in thinking we arent starting a new thread just changing the name?
> 
> :hug:

So sorry the :witch: got you. She was such a tease being late. Hopefully next month will be your turn.


----------



## HoneySunshine

So Rah, I guess my new test date is 27th August?

Got something to work towards now! :happydance: :happydance:

Welcome Sarah to the mad house of Pingu! :hugs:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Awwww, Sorry to hear :witch: got you Sunshine. Here here to the new cycle!


----------



## NickyT75

Rah - my new test date will be 24th Aug I think?? cheers chick xx


----------



## NikiJJones

HoneySunshine. So sorry she got you, but glad she didn't keep you hanging on any longer, as that would have been very unfair. You are sounding positive for this cycle and doing lots of positive stuff.
Shmoo: your symtoms and lack of AF are all sounding really, really good. Are you testing again tomorrow?
I'm peeing a lot today, and still have this stupid bladder pain. Bbs are really tingly and quite sore, but I'm not getting excited, as had all this last cycle and then AF came. I'm jsut annoyed that before my MC I did not really get any PMS like this! Grrrrr!
I'm only 10 DPO today so not testing before Monday at the earliest if I can hold out. I don't want to get a BFN tomorrow and the disappointment. Would rather the excitement of the slight possibility of a BFP continued through the weekend.
Shinning Star, Little Bee and Owo: hope all you 1st Tri ladies are doing OK. You must be so excited!!! Have you started your Pingu Bumps thread yet?


----------



## NikiJJones

Rah: change my test date to August 5th please too.


----------



## LittleBee

Hi girls of team pingui!!:happydance:
I had the most crazy 2 days of my life! I can't believe it yet and I don't wanna be enthusiastic it's still early:dohh:
Sunshine get ready for the big plan I'm sure it's gonna work!!:happydance:
Welcome Sarah you're gonna be addicted!!:hug:
And now...should I change my status in pregnant or should I wait???
I did 2 tests! 2 :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







222.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## frecklesweet

:witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:- she flew in today...................................

So sunshine we really are cycle buddies!


----------



## Rah

magicvw.............27th July
shmoo75............1st August
Tanya................1st August
sammielouize........2nd August
NikiJJones...........5th August
Rah....................10th August(if AF not here)

NickyT75............24th August
HoneySunshine....27th August
frecklesweet........27th August



Shinning_Star......:bfp:
Owo..................:bfp:
LittleBee.............:bfp:


----------



## NickyT75

Aw congrats Little Bee! xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Frecklesweet: Sorry she got you. I'll be joining you in a few days time I'm pretty sure!
Little Bee: if you got 2 BFPs I would go for changing your status yes! I'd have done it after just one I think!!!


----------



## Rah

I have had some odd feelings not cramps but well just odd so maybe there is more chance of :witch: showing tomorrow than a UFO :rofl:

I have come to the conclusion that its a :bfn: month and the sooner :witch: gets here the better and i can jump on hubby again i think i will be participating in the SMEP again but will be prepared for it this time lol


----------



## NikiJJones

Rah: I had AF like cramps right up to the day I got my May BFP. I kept running off to the loo with a towel stuffed up my sleeve. It's not over till the witch gets you!!!!


----------



## Rah

NikiJJones said:


> Rah: I had AF like cramps right up to the day I got my May BFP. I kept running off to the loo with a towel stuffed up my sleeve. It's not over till the witch gets you!!!!

thats me today!!! i think work thought i have a serious problem lol

I know Emma gave you info on the lapascopy but if you have anymore questions im here (i work in theatre as well) no matter how silly you may think it is 

Sarah


----------



## NickyT75

I've changed the team name so we are now officially 'Team Pingu' LOL xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

rah - change mine to never testing lol! Maybe sat 2nd if she hasn't shown, that would give it 2 more days to double right?

:bfn: this morning as i posted!


----------



## sam*~*louize

sorry frecklesweet and honey sunshine, team pingu WILL get us all there, flashing our :bfp: soon X


----------



## Shinning_Star

Aww sorry :witch: flew in frecklesweet! I hope we're not gonna stay at three :bfp:'s here this cycle. BUt hey ho three a month only take three months for all you lovelies to be over in pingu bumps! 

:baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust:


----------



## Rah

sammielouize said:


> rah - change mine to never testing lol!

Thats what i changed mine to before :witch: but thought no i will stick to the 1st whihc i am convinced will be a:bfn: and since im going away on sat i will test on Sunday 10th when i get back if :witch: still hasnt arrived


----------



## Rah

OK so im sitting here lookin around and i just want to :cry::cry::cry:
i have no idea what has kicked it off !

I just had a fab chat with hubby discussing what to do next if when i get BFN tomorrow about when to test and drinking on hol etc he was fab just said not to worry and have a few drinks and maybe test mid week but i dont think i can might get me down and i dont want to have to explain why to my parents (who we are going away with...at least this is a cottage not not a caravan :rofl:) 


little bee i would of changed it already so not worth asking me :rofl:
NickyT75, HoneySunshine, frecklesweet soory :witch: is here this month 
Shinning_Star and owo hope your doing ok!
NickyT75Thanks for changing it TEAM PINGU we are:rofl: 

Someone has said they will make the pingu blinkies so keep an eye out for it in the blinkie section she said will try to have a go on fri!! how kind!


----------



## NikiJJones

Hooray for new thread name!!! This is such a great cycle buddy bunch to be with everyone! Even though I am now way behind everyone else with my cycles!!
Sarah: thanks for offer about laparoscopy info. If I think of anything I'll just shout. Will see what the gyny says in August 14th, and take it from there.


----------



## shmoo75

Morning Team Pingu:rofl::rofl:I love this name it is fab

Honeysunshine & Frecklesweet - so sorry that ole hag :witch: got you and I love your positive thinking for your new cycle

Littlebee - The moment I got that :bfp: I would of changed my status and ticker. Hope you are ok

Shninningstar & Owo - Hope the constipation isn't too bad:rofl::rofl: The joys of pregnancy I can't wait

Nikijones - Hope :witch: leaves you well alone and you get a sticky :bfp:so you wont need the appointment with Gyni

NickyT75 - Hope :witch: is being kinder to you now

Sammielouise - sorry about the:bfn:there is still hope until :witch: flys in

Rah - I know what you mean about :cry: I do it to over the most stupid of things. Gotta love hormones:rofl:

Sarah - How are doing hun?

Update on Little Ole Me again!!! Tested this morning and it was :bfn: surprise surprise!!! Not even the slightest faintest hint of a :bfp: This is really starting to get me down!!! :witch: bloomin' well get here tomorrow morning or I will not be happy!! I just want to start my new cycle get :witch: over and start jumping my OH's bones like crazy whilst on our 2wk holiday as, I will hopefully OV during that time. Who knows for sure though as my body is being a real b**ch to me at the mo:hissy::hissy:

Sorry about the rant. Its Friday which means weekend is here. At last something for me to enjoy!!!! Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## sam*~*louize

your not way behind hun, i'm cd 34 today. so not far off me, was cd 1 on june 29th? FX everyone testing today. no :witch: for me yet


----------



## owo

Frecklesweet - Sorry the :witch: got you this month. 

Remember Ladies, for all of you that are convinced that the :witch: is just around the corner, i have AF style cramps now and before my :bfp: it aint over until the :witch: flies in.

A quick update from me. I'm doing ok. Really gone off my food, which worries me, think it's all down to feeling sick. So trying to force gentle foods down me like cerial bars and banana's. I love Apples and Satsumas, but the acidity really upsets me stomach. Musn't grumble, if i have to suffer a little upset stomach to ensure that LO is going to be healthy and survive long enough to be born then i am happy.

So glad it's Friday, been a long emotional week this week.
Here's to some more :bfp: this weekend.


----------



## NickyT75

AF should be leaving today woohoo! so im starting to feel a lot more positive again...

I've bought some Pre-seed to try this month (anything's worth a try right?) but TBH dunno how often you are sposed to use it?? you only get 6 applications so don't really wanna use the whole box in my 1st month of trying it - so I'll prob do something like CD11 - CD13 - CD15 using the pre-seed & maybe CD12 - CD14 - CD16 'au naturel' LOL just to make sure im covered!!

I usually Ov between CD13-15 so reckon this is a pretty good plan eh? xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Felt the need to shout about this:loopy:

Any combination of ov & pg tests totalling 25 & 6 pre filled tube application of pre-seed for £9.95 - ebay. I ordered them yesterday and they rocked up on my door step today!

Brilliant!! :happydance:

Bargain and good service! I got 15 ov tests and 10 pg tests!

:hug:


----------



## Rah

:bfn: and no :witch:
Still feeling 'crampy' anyway got to go as im in work will pop on later when i have finished packing, test will be included im sure :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Wow Honey thats a great bargain! well done girl! xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Rah: sorry it was a BFN.
HoneySunshine: that's a great cheapie deal. I LOVE ebay!
Nicky: I used Preseed for the first time this cycle. It's a bit weird to begin with as you have to put it up inside you and squeeze and it makes the most un-sexy noise. DH thinks it is hilarious. We did some BDing with it and some without this time. I think that's the best way to go.
I've been for a huge shopping therapy trip today. Spent a whole load of the vouchers I've been hoarding for 3 years (for baby and maternity stuff) on STUFF FOR ME!!! Hooray! I just got sick of hoarding them all for something which feels like it's never going to happen. A day well spent I think!


----------



## HoneySunshine

NikiJJones said:


> Rah: sorry it was a BFN.
> HoneySunshine: that's a great cheapie deal. I LOVE ebay!
> Nicky: I used Preseed for the first time this cycle. It's a bit weird to begin with as you have to put it up inside you and squeeze and it makes the most un-sexy noise. DH thinks it is hilarious. We did some BDing with it and some without this time. I think that's the best way to go.
> I've been for a huge shopping therapy trip today. Spent a whole load of the vouchers I've been hoarding for 3 years (for baby and maternity stuff) on STUFF FOR ME!!! Hooray! I just got sick of hoarding them all for something which feels like it's never going to happen. A day well spent I think!

Yey for shopping!!:happydance:

Yey for you girl!!:happydance:

Did ya get any bargains? 
:hug:


----------



## NikiJJones

Purple shoes were only £20, and new underwear lots of buy one get one half price!


----------



## Shinning_Star

hey girlies just popping in at the start of my lonely weekends. My parents and sis and bil are coming over for the day tomor from hampshire and northants. I'm really looking forward to it, BUT I'm not telling them abt :bfp: and am so worried, my mum will just know! She says she did with me when I was with ds and she did with lil sis too. Plus what with me feeling sick etc and gone off my food too. (which is like miraculous!) I just wanna keep it quiet until twleve weeks at least if I can!

I have had one really surreal day today will pop it all in my preggers journal and all a bit inwded, but in a brief explanation, my doctors mad, i was sitting in teh doc surgery talking to my dp's ex wife whom I've never spoken before (i mean odds???) And then I got stuck in the lift! eeek!

Anyway, I'm glad all you ladies are feeling gd, I just feel the positivity oozing off of you all. Rah and sammie sorry abt your :bfn: but do not worry, let's hope the :witch: either hurries up and gets on with things or has packed her S*** up for nine months!

NikijJones, wa to go on the shopping, I treated myself too this month only to find some of it may not fit me in a wee while! hehe but not complaining!
Niky, Glad the AF has left! Have fun with the preseed and it's un-sexy noises. TEEHEE!
Sunshine, way to go on the ov + preg test package all suited and booted for this months :sex: Are you temping this month, sorry I forget.
Owo nice to see ya huni, hows ya doing?


----------



## HoneySunshine

Shinning_Star said:


> hey girlies just popping in at the start of my lonely weekends. My parents and sis and bil are coming over for the day tomor from hampshire and northants. I'm really looking forward to it, BUT I'm not telling them abt :bfp: and am so worried, my mum will just know! She says she did with me when I was with kaya and she did with hannah too. Plus what with me feeling sick etc and gone off my food too. (which is like miraculous!) I just wanna keep it quiet until twleve weeks at least if I can!
> 
> I have had one really surreal day today will pop it all in my preggers journal and all a bit inwded, but in a brief explanation, my doctors mad, i was sitting in teh doc surgery talking to my dp's ex wife whom I've never spoken before (i mean odds???) And then I got stuck in the lift! eeek!
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad all you ladies are feeling gd, I just feel the positivity oozing off of you all. Rah and sammie sorry abt your :bfn: but do not worry, let's hope the :witch: either hurries up and gets on with things or has packed her S*** up for nine months!
> 
> NikijJones, wa to go on the shopping, I treated myself too this month only to find some of it may not fit me in a wee while! hehe but not complaining!
> Niky, Glad the AF has left! Have fun with the preseed and it's un-sexy noises. TEEHEE!
> Sunshine, way to go on the ov + preg test package all suited and booted for this months :sex: Are you temping this month, sorry I forget.
> Owo nice to see ya huni, hows ya doing?


Aw, hope you can keep it secret for as long as you want! 

Not temping this month, havent tried it before, havent used pre seed either, so 1 thing at a time.

I do shift work, so figured temping would be hard as I do 10.5hr days and 14.5hr nights - so temping at same time each day is gonna be impossible! :dohh:


----------



## Shinning_Star

aww bless y yeah be bit awkward i guess cld do it when you first woke up from whatever shift you do, times might be out but might give an idea. BUT like you say one thing at a time.

I'm getting scared tonight, cos I've not felt ill today and now i've got tummy pain, bordering on period pain but in my side towards my back. I have uti right now so truly hope it's something to do with that! Getting worried :(


----------



## NikiJJones

Hope everything is OK Shinning Star
:hug:


----------



## shmoo75

Fingers crossed everything is ok Shinningstar I'm sure it will be hun.

Nikijones - good on you for treating yourself now you've got to get OH to take you out so you can really have some fun as I think you and all of us need to have some fun

Nicky - Glad :witch: will be leaving you or should of left so you can get back to your SMEP for this cycle

Well I still haven't had a visit from :witch: yet and I have cramps and bloated belly for most of yesterday. I will test again tomorrow as it will be CD34 by then. Has anyone else had their cycle length change since they had a m/c? Looks like mine might of gone from a 28cycle to a 30+!!!!! I keep getting :bfn: and still no :witch::witch: come on body one way or the other just let me know will you?!?! It feels like I am going completly :wacko::loopy::confused: all at once!!!!!!


----------



## NikiJJones

Shmoo: I had a 35 dayer after MC, and this time I am already at 30 days. Before MC I had a long one every now and then, but never 2 in a row like this. It seems so unfair after the upset of a MC, that we have to also put up with horrid long cycles!
Hugs,


----------



## sam*~*louize

rah and schmoo I'm with you on this, CD35 now, and BFN this morning but no :witch: arriving either. That's the worst thing I think, not having either! I know I'm not pregnant or it would be showing, my cycles have been 30 and 32, one long one of 36. 

We need to up our 3 bfp's !

Have a good holiday rah!


----------



## shmoo75

It is totally pants having these uber long cycles!!!!!! I had a 42day cycle when I stopped taking the pill the straight into 28!!!! This so unfair foter having all of us especially after having a m/c. I agree if I was pregnant it would of shown up by now but, I will still test tomorrow if :witch:hasn't flown in by then.


----------



## shmoo75

I have changed my ticker to a 35 day cycle. Lets see what tomorrow brings!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck with the testing Shmoo.... It aint over till the old hag actually gets here! :hugs:

I have also had funny cycles since losing Sophie... 1st one was 35 days, followed by 28 & the last one was only 27 so getting shorter! :rofl:

Oh well.... at least I don't have all the 'will she/won't she appear' when I think im late - so Im not suffering as much as you poor ladies :hugs:

I've got a good feeling about this cycle for 'Team Pingu' we have a pretty good success rate so far anyway :happydance::happydance: 

Love to 'Team Pingu bumps' too, hope you are all doing great xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

I forgot to mention too, I was having creamy white CM wasn't I? Well ths morning I'm getting stretchy clear - sign of ovulation isn't it - WHAT THE HELL!? on CD35 when I should have been on 3-5 days ago? Jeez I love my body, need to get some :sex: in but it's finding time inbetween work and everyday stuff! arrrrgh


----------



## LittleBee

Hi team Pingu!! Just want to say hello to everyone!!! Kisses!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hello,

You poor chickens, flippin long long cycles I really feel for you! Hopefully it'll be longest cycle ever, er nine months sounds gd to me.

Well tummy pain gone from yesterday although i got terrified cos there was watery blood in the toilet, but have since realised it's my uti causing havoc it's a nasty one this time round. So hopefully little apple is doing fine? (fingers crossed.) So my family came round today, my mum did give me some funny looks, not sure if she knew or not? Guess wait and see, we're goin down there in a few weeks for a week, so see if we can continue keeping it quiet! Hmmmm?


----------



## Lilly123

just wanted to pop in and say hi and hope you are all well:hug:


----------



## shmoo75

Shinningstar - your Mum probably knows but is waiting until you say something. Fingers crossed you can keep it quiet until you are 12wks.

Sammielouise - EWCM?!? Oh My God!!!! Get some :sex: in just incase.

Hope everyone else is doing ok and I hope Rah has a really nice holiday and, instead of bringing us back a stick of rock she will announce her :bfp:

I didn't test this morning as, I feel like :witch: is due. Should be tonight as that is what happend last time. AF started in the evening so CD1 was 1st July. I just want her to hurry up so, I can get started on new cycle. This means though that I probably wont OV whilst on my 2wk holiday it could be bank holiday weekend if, I go to a 28day cycle. Fingers crossed that those of us on those stupid uber long cycles go back to a 28 cycle otherwise I will go :wacko::wacko::loopy::loopy: and have major :hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## NikiJJones

I'm with you Shmoo. These long cycles are driving me mental. We'd worked out when my next OV would be and DH booked a few days off work even, so that we could have some lovely couples time, and now it's not going to fit in like that!! I'm supposed to be going to my Mum and Dad's before I'm going to OV now! Not sure how I'll get out of that, as I've told everyone now that we're on a break from TTC, as I can't bare them all waiting for news since the MC. But I don't want to be away from DH when I OV!!! Arrrrgh!! It is a nightmare!
Nasty bladder pain has gone today. Last month it went when AF started, so I guess she might be about to get me today or tonight. Bbs feel normal again too.
I wonder if Rah has gone and tested in her caravan loo???


----------



## shmoo75

I know it is all doing my head in!!! Poor you with OH taking days off to speend with you for OV time that is really pants that it wont be happening then! I'm lucky that, hopefully my next OV will fall at the end wkend of my holiday so, we still should get plenty of :sex: We try and plan as best we can then, good ole Mother Nature sticks 2 fingers up at us and blows rasberry's at us!!! I think I will dance a jig when :witch: finally flys in followed by copious amounts of :wine:


----------



## sam*~*louize

yes! More stretchy today?? I'm going to put a post in TTC later and see what replies I get. cd 36, was one of my longest cycles, but i came on in the am. today i still streeeetchy so no sign of it arriving


----------



## Shinning_Star

well apparently ewcm can b a sign of pregnancy sammie, best of luck.

You poor peeps, long cycles and mucking up all your holidays, maybe if it's late cycle ov will be differently and ya might just be able to set it all up. bes of luck.

:baby: :dust: to all!


----------



## HoneySunshine

good news is youre 90% more likely to conceive on holiday as you are more relaxed and have time for eachother (read that today)


----------



## sam*~*louize

last cycle started on 29th june (5 weeks ago) have had 2 negatives, one yesterday and one thursday. so we shall have to wait and see!


----------



## frecklesweet

Hi Team Pingu! How are you all? I have been nursing my AF..... hate it!!!!! Anyway soon be over.
Sammielouize- you must be getting realy frustrated! I hope you get an answer 1 way or the other really soon. 
Honey sunshine - I like your info about being more likley to fall pregnant on hols! We will hopefully be ovulating while we are away- yipee!! However we will probably too relaxed and drunk to do iT!! Oh well, won't do any harm to have a month where we don't try too hard.
Take Care everyone xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

I found our blinkie girls! Forgot rah had asked the girlies to make us one. It's in the blinker section XXX


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yay I picked it up!


----------



## shmoo75

Hi ladies. The blinkie looks great. How do you put it on your signiture?

Still no AF for me. I have been getting cramps and sore boobs. I will test tomorrow as, I didn't test yesterday or this morning. I have ordered a BBT off of ebay. Hopefully it will get here before my new cycle starts.

Hope everyone had a really good weekend. I went and watched Ken Dodd last night. He is really funny but, he's shows go on for ages. It started at 7pm and he was still going when we left at half past midnight!!! Lord knows what time he finished!!! To say I am knackered is an understatement.  Off to work now so, I will be back tomorrow morning. Have a good day girlies.


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone

How do I put our team logo in my signature? when I tried it just came up as an attachment not a pic? xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Hi ladies,
Still no witch for me, but she is flying in: I can feel it. Horrible cramps today and temps dropped loads this morning. Last night I got my hopes up as my bbs were sore and had serious nausea, but think it was just a pre-witch thing. GRRRRRRRR! Why is she keeping me in suspense? I know she's coming, so why doesn't she just hurry up?????? I want to get on and play with my CBFM!!!!!!


----------



## LittleBee

Team pingu??!!! Hello girls! I'm glad you are all fine!! Love and kisses!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

I added it the same way added my tickers and photo's. Went into blinkies, picked it up by save picture as, then put it into my photobucket and used the img url. Hope you girlies get it sorted.

Sounds gd for a few of you, there are some mega long cycles going on here. Here's to them being :bfp:'s!


----------



## sam*~*louize

go into the blinkies post, find the signature and view it. then right click and copy shortcut. go into signature, press insert image tag and copy the shortcut into there? sorry if thats too confusing lol!

still no witch - pain on my lower right at the mo, not very nice. about 5/6 days late or so now. not tested since sat, haven't felt the need. very wet cm, keep feeling like she's arrived but its not lol!

we need an update on who's waiting witch and next testing dates girlies..... hop your all ok



sammielouize - witch 5 days late - test again soon
...


----------



## NikiJJones

SammieLouise have have you used OPKs? Your CM and pain on one side sounds sooooo like my OVs are like. Could you be OVing mega-late this cycle by any chance?
Shmoo: How are you, love? Any sign of the wicked witch? She is torturing me this month again. I know she's coming, but she is taking her time!!!
I tried to add the Pingu blinkie, but it said I had too many other things already!!! Grrrrrr!


----------



## LittleBee

Hey!! I've just sent a quick reply and it didn't appear!! So, I'll write it again! Hi all, I hope you doing fine and still being the strong Team Pingu!! Kisses to all!!


----------



## LittleBee

Ok I saw it!!Bye!!


----------



## shmoo75

Thanks Sammielouise I have it now!!!!
Nikijones - I keep thinking :witch: is about to swoop in but, everytime I go to the loo she ain't there!!!!! I keep having bloated belly, cramps and sore boobs all on and off through out the day!!! I am testing again tomorrow and, if :bfn: and still no :witch: I will amend my ticker to 42days as, that is the longest cycle I have had since coming off of BCP. How's you? Does it still feel like AF about to make a late visit? I keep thinking what if I am pregnant and for some strange and crazy reason its not showing up on a test this time when it did last time. Then I think you are clutching at straws you mad loon!!! I have had some booze but not loads for example last night I had half a lager then 3hrs later I had a half a cider and, the occasional glass of wine with my dinner. I've done this just incase I am can't be getting drunk eventhough all tests are currently showing :bfn: This TTC malarky is enough to put anyone in the loony bin for a spell!!!:rofl::rofl: I think I am there already:rofl::rofl:

How is everyone else doing? Especially are pregnant Pingu's!!! I wonder if Rah's tested yet?


----------



## Shinning_Star

shmoo, I had three negative test with ds, and in the end doc had to confirm by bloods at hospital?


----------



## shmoo75

Oh Shinningstar thanks for that. Ok here's the new plan!!! I will test tomorrow if :witch: isn't here, if :bfn: change ticker to 42days, test again on Thursday if still no :witch:, if :bfn: again I will re-test on Saturday. Now if that test is still :bfn: and no :witch: arrived I am spending the weekend round my parents with OH and my brother. Now what would you guys recommend my :wine: consumption should be? If by next Tuesday 12/08 I still have not had a visit from the :witch: and still :bfn: I will make an appointment with GP as that will be day 43 and I will ask for a blood test. I think by then I will be well and truly :loopy: and throwing mayor :hissy::hissy: at OH the poor man!!! What do my fellow Pingu's think?


----------



## sam*~*louize

When did you come off bcp schmoo? have probably read it somewhere but cant remember! 

I came off in oct 07
had 31 - (withdrawal) on time
43 !
pg then m/c - 51 from lmp
30
30
36
32
and now on cd37! so my longest was 43 but it was first month off bcp. 
so generally round 30-32.

but other times ive never had cm like this, this late. Never get tummy pains. Tested thursday cd 33 and bfn, tested saturday cd35 bfn. Ive not temped or opk or anything. Just wanted it to happen without knowing when i had to have :sex: as lots of people say they get mad when OH doesn't perform lol! So we'll just wait and see! Only used Asda brands as its 2 for 4.99. Bought some more for tomorrow FMU. If i dont get pg this month i will have to get some off ebay lol! Oops long post!


----------



## Lilly123

hi all - well the :witch: got me today :cry: but I am ok... just glad I can start a new cycle and cant wait to join u guys next month when I get my :bfp:!! I want to be in team pingu bumps tooo!! That is my new goal!! Roll on :bfp:!!

Good luck to all waiting for :witch:.. hope she stays away for 9 months!!!:hug:


----------



## NikiJJones

Sammielousie and Shmoo: I do hope that you both get BFPs in your next test!! It is very possible that you are both PG and it is just not showing up.
Don't know what to advise about alcohol. It is frustrating, not knowing if you might be PG, and not knowing what is best. Having said that I know so many ladies who drank right up to getting their BFP and have healthy, hearty babies, so don't think a bit will harm even if you are PG.
I'm still on knickerwatch for the witch. She often flies in with my first pee in a morning, so may be there when I wake tomorrow if not before. It will be the longest luteal phase I've had since coming off BCP though. AF always flew in at 13 DPO for me, however long my cycle had been up to OV. Last cycle was 14DPO. I'm now on 14DPO today, so tomorrow will be 15. Weird, as I read that our luteal phases hardly ever change.
Here's hoping all our AFs are on a nice long 9 month trip!!!!! (but I kind of suspect mine isn't!).


----------



## sam*~*louize

sammielouize said:


> sammielouize - witch late - test again 05-08
> schmoo - witch late - test again 05-08
> rah - at caravan !
> tanya - cd1 - 04-08
> 
> ...

let me know who's on what !


----------



## NikiJJones

Hooray: I got my Pingu Blinkie!!!! I had to make a mini one as it wasn't fitting on my signature and I wanted to keep my kitties and my TTC Bunny: so there he is: Mini Team Pingu Blinkie! I'm impressed with my ICT skills. They are far better than my baby producing skills sadly enough!
SammieLouize: put me down as witch due today. Testing 5th Aug if no witch and if I get the courage up to test. I have the fear of testing since MC. Not sure why!
Off to loo now: Maybe she's flown in as I'm typing: such are her evil ways! Sorry for TMI ladies!!!


----------



## shmoo75

I apologise in advance for long post! Sammielouize here are my dates so far:
Took last BCP - 20/02/2008
Had normal pill induced AF - 23/02/08
Length of 1st Cycle - 42 days (I believe I OV'd on CD28/CD29 of that cycle)
Date of 1st proper AF - 05/04/08
Tested on CD29 03/05/08 result - faint :bfp:
Tested on CD32 06/05/08 result - strong no denying :bfp:
Started m/c - 28/05/08
Length of that cycle - 34days
Date of 1st AF since m/c - 01/07/08

I have tested this morning and it was :bfn: not even the faintest hint of a 2nd line!!!! I have changed my ticker to a 45day cycle and I will continue to test every other day until I get :witch: or, I go to GP nxt Tues which ever comes 1st!!!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

:bfn: for me too, second schmoo, no hint of a line! Just bring my witch on either way!!!!! 

You caught quite quick like I did, but our bodies obv weren't ready after BCP :(

oH well cd38....


----------



## sam*~*louize

sammielouize said:


> sammielouize - witch late - test again 05-08 - BFN
> schmoo - witch late - test again 05-08 - BFN
> rah - at caravan !
> tanya - cd1 - 04-08
> NikiJJones - witch due 04-08, test 05-08
> ...

Good luck niki


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya Girls!

Sorry, dropped off the radar for abit, this baby making was getting all abit much for me and I got really down about it this time round!

Anyway, :witch: has flown away (hopefully this time for good) so I can properly start again now!

Tanya sorry :witch: got you, but at least you can start a new cycle and know where you stand i guess! Hope she's not too mean this month!

SammieLouize-I feel for you! Our bodies can be so awful to us at times! I hope you get your :bfp: this month...there is nothing you can do that will take your mind off of it either, I know, My periods were totally random for months after each of my mc's, but sadly our bodies need time to adjust, and its awful, and frustrating :hissy: but everything is sounding so positive for you this month!! I have everything crossed for you chick, :happydance:

Im on cd7 now so testing on 24th August

Shmoo75 - Have a glass of wine! I agree with Niki, obviously I wouldnt get lashed! :rofl::rofl: but I cant see how one every so often would harm. You read so much contradicting evidence these days - we are all very cautious now, which is good. But it never did our parents any harm! Plus women everywhere have healthy babies and dont have the healthcare or nutrition we have.
I hope you get your :bfp: this month! If not the I hope :witch: hurries up for you! She can be such a tease at times!

FreckleSweet How you doing girl?

NikiJJones-hello lovely! I have everything crossed for you today! 

NickyT75 How are you doing Babe?

Rah- Having fun in the sun I trust??

SStar, Little Bee & owo - how are you girls doing? any cool cravings yet? Id make 'em up if I was preggers I reckon, like ben and jerry's phish food at 3am and stuff like that!

Sorry if ive left everyone out, Ive been away for a week and had alot of posts to catch up on!!

:rain::rain: Does it feel like August anywhere else in the country? :rain::rain:


:hug:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh and Im really thick! I cant get this blinky working for the life of me!


----------



## owo

Hi All,

No wierd cravings yet. I did sit down and eat half a jar of pickled onions the other night, but there's nothing new there, i've always done that. Used to try and restrain myself as DH didn't like my stinky breath, but now i say "Baby wants pickles" and he can't say anything :rofl:

My nausea seems to have gone over the last couple of days and the fact that i don't seem to have an apetite which is slightly concerning me. I'm sure everything is fine.
So no more :bfp: yet. Can't believe there are so many of you in limbo with no :bfp: or :witch: yet, that's got to be a good sign.


----------



## NikiJJones

Well the witch flew in about 6am this morning. I wasn't surprised as my temp had taken a serious nosedive by bedtime last night, and then I was in AGONY with cramping and bladder pain again all night. Now she's in full flow it is less painful. I am stupidly hormonal and tearful today, which is a bit pathetic. Banged my head on the bathroom cabinet, and cried for ages!! DH was very sweet and gave me a nice big hug though.
I am just PRAYING that I OV between CD14 and CD18 though this cycle, as DH has a week off (goes back to work on my CD19) and I think that the whole BD experience will be much more relaxed with us both off work together. Please OV fairy: don't give me another stupidly slong cycle!!!!!
Shmoo and SammieLouize: any sign of the witch at yours yet, or any sign of a BFP???
Hugs to everyone else, good riddance to all our witches and love to those little Team Pingu beans!!


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! I finally managed to get the team logo to work!! xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Hi Nicky,
How are you doing? You must be due OV pretty soon. Hope you're getting plenty of BDing done.
Hugs,


----------



## sam*~*louize

OK. I decided to look at my pregnancy test when I got in just now. It has a faint line. And it's pinky coloured like the control line. Obviously its from this morning, but how likely are evap lines? i've read on one forum, they are not likely, every one who had one WAS actually pregnant? elp m please!

no :witch: yet obviously! ooOOOoO


----------



## sam*~*louize

just read pee on a stick and basically says ignore if after 10.

not getting hopes up, so ill re-test soon. still convinced she's coming though, mind gaming me


----------



## NikiJJones

Sammie: That sounds like you may be PG!!!!!
Sooooo excited for you! Test again and let us know.
By the way: I think your witch came to me too this time, as it feels like I have double strength AF this time, and double heavy! Have used almost a whole packet of towels today! Sorry for TMI. Let's hope I've got your witch and you've got a sticky bean.


----------



## Shinning_Star

awww NikiJJones. sorry she flew in but at same time at least your on a new cycle and here's to ov in your holiday window!
Sammie sounds like cld be a positive just early early, not quite sure on how accurate i is after the time frame? Fingers crossed.


----------



## HoneySunshine

sammielouize said:


> OK. I decided to look at my pregnancy test when I got in just now. It has a faint line. And it's pinky coloured like the control line. Obviously its from this morning, but how likely are evap lines? i've read on one forum, they are not likely, every one who had one WAS actually pregnant? elp m please!
> 
> no :witch: yet obviously! ooOOOoO

Sammie; I really hope you've got your :bfp:, but I have to say I got 2 evap lines last month (lines appeared after the time stated on packet - ie I fished them out the bin!!)

I dont know what brand you were using but I know they are common on tesco own and asda own brands...I only know this from experience and people Ive spoken to in the past who have experienced the same. Not that the tests arent reliable at all, im not saying that, just that they are common for evap lines.

Im not being negative, Im really sorry and I really really hope yours is a genuine positive, but ive made the mistake of checking after I should have done plenty of times only to find evap lines :cry:

I have everything crossed for you!! Good Luck!

You testing again tmrw morning? x


----------



## HoneySunshine

NickyT75 said:


> Yay! I finally managed to get the team logo to work!! xx

How????

Ive been trying for ages!! I must be blooming stupid!! :rofl:


----------



## sam*~*louize

honey sunshine, don't feel your being negative, all help is gratefully received. im not keeping hopes up just yet. it is an asda own brand yeah, but the other 2 didnt have evaps lol. 

ill probably test tomorrow or day after if no different. schmoo hows you?


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Girlies :wave:

Well, it is CD37 today for me and, still no :witch: I have cramps on and off but, I also have a general ache right across my lower ab. My boobs are still sore/tingling on and off as well but, that is nothing new as they always do this even when I was on BCP. Sammielouize maybe we both could be preggers and for some strange reason it wont show up on a test like it happend to Shinningstar? Or, I could be clutching at straws for both of us and driving myself a little more :wacko: I just want to know one way or the other and, the constant waiting is seriously doing my head in

Nikijones - so sorry to hear :witch: got you hun. New cycle new hope especially with OH being off with you for hopefully OV time. My fingers are well and truly crossed for you hun.

NickyT75 - get :sex: like crazy and get that :bfp: this cycle.

Honeysunshine - I know what you mean about it doing your head in. Keep going though as we all will get our :bfp:soon.

Rah - You have alot of reading to catch up on hun:rofl: I got to know did you test in the caravan?:rofl: Hope all is well with you and you are having a great holiday.

Shinningstar, Littlebee & Owo - Hope you girls are all good and your little Pingu Beans are growing stronger each day.

I will test again tomorrow as long as :witch: hasn't decided to show up.


----------



## sam*~*louize

was a :bfn: this morning so must be an evap line

hey ho no :witch: still. schmoo, we're clutching at the same straw lol, unsure on rah but are we only 2 now with neither???


----------



## shmoo75

I believe we are Sammie. Bless our little hearts. I am going to GP on Tuesday which will be CD43 as long as :witch: doesn't show and ask for a blood test. Are you going to go to your Dr's? I have to go to work now so, I will be back either this evening or, tomorrow morning.


----------



## NickyT75

Oh man! can't believe you two are still getting BFN's after all this time!!

You must be going crazy bless you both :hugs: I hope you are pregnant & get it confirmed at the doctors very soon.

My Ov date is fast approaching & should be anytime over this weekend so Im gonna use my Pre-seed for the 1st time tomorrow.... I'll let you know what I think of it ladies *wink wink*

Does anyone know when Rah is due back from her hols?? Im dying to know if she tested while she's away.... who knows? we might have another little Pingu bump team member & we don't even know about it yet!!

She certainly has a LOT of catching up to do doesn't she? :rofl: It'll probably take her a week to read all our ramblings!! :rofl:

Honey - I was struggling to get the logo to work but I followed (Sammie I think) one of the girls instructions a couple of pages back (copy shortcut from Blinkie page, go to edit signature, press insert image tab (above text box), copy shortcut into box that appears, click preview signature to check it's worked & save if it has - first time I tried I just got a bunch of words but no pic (just red X in box) at the start it should say https// but when I copied the text it said https//https// twice - so i just deleted one & it worked)

Sorry this is so long winded! but I know how frustrated I felt when everyone else could get it to work & I couldn't so I've explained in as much detail as possible. Im sure you'll be able to do it if I can! xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

NickyT75 said:


> Oh man! can't believe you two are still getting BFN's after all this time!!
> 
> You must be going crazy bless you both :hugs: I hope you are pregnant & get it confirmed at the doctors very soon.
> 
> My Ov date is fast approaching & should be anytime over this weekend so Im gonna use my Pre-seed for the 1st time tomorrow.... I'll let you know what I think of it ladies *wink wink*
> 
> Does anyone know when Rah is due back from her hols?? Im dying to know if she tested while she's away.... who knows? we might have another little Pingu bump team member & we don't even know about it yet!!
> 
> She certainly has a LOT of catching up to do doesn't she? :rofl: It'll probably take her a week to read all our ramblings!! :rofl:
> 
> Honey - I was struggling to get the logo to work but I followed (Sammie I think) one of the girls instructions a couple of pages back (copy shortcut from Blinkie page, go to edit signature, press insert image tab (above text box), copy shortcut into box that appears, click preview signature to check it's worked & save if it has - first time I tried I just got a bunch of words but no pic (just red X in box) at the start it should say https// but when I copied the text it said https//https// twice - so i just deleted one & it worked)
> 
> Sorry this is so long winded! but I know how frustrated I felt when everyone else could get it to work & I couldn't so I've explained in as much detail as possible. Im sure you'll be able to do it if I can! xx


Thanks!! Ill give it a whirl!

OMG, you have to let me know about preseed as it'll be our 1st month using it too! Exciting!

So much for emsp - :sex: last night! a few days early, but I figured it cant do any harm!

It'll get round to ov (mid next week) and we will both be shattered by then!! :rofl:

start ov tests day 10 according to plan, so that's Sat for me.

let the :wacko::wacko::loopy::loopy::loopy: begin!!

Oh Shmoo and Sammie, you must be out of your minds with not knowing!!
Big :hug: to the both of you - this is probably good news!!

xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Nicky: glad you are planning your BDathon! Let us know how the Preseed is. I found it really great.
Shmoo and SammieLouize: HOW ANNOYING!!! I agree: get to docs and get bloods done. I am the ultimate "Mrs Lazy Cycles" and if my witch has arrived, then yours is definitely well overdue!! I reckon you might find some of that lovely hCG in your blood you know, and a +HPT round the corner. Good luck!!! If you get bloods done, and it is a clear negative, then let me know. I've got a superb recipe for a herbal infusion to bring on late AF. I used it to bring on my natural MC after I was told my LO was gone. It seemed to work really well (either that or crazy coincidence), so you could try that if you have a medical confirmed BFN.
I stuffed my face with choccies last night and watched DVDs and then DH was really lovely and caring when he got in. Today the witch is still nasty, but less painful, so I hope she's thinking about buggaring off soon.
My reflexologist is coming this afternoon, so hopefully she can tell my witch to get a shift on, and tell my ovaries to produce an eggie promptly this month.
Rah: Where are you??? I'm hoping to hear about a caravan BFP, lady!
HoneySunshine: I'm sure last night BD is fine. SMEP says "release" sperm at least once before CD8 BD, so you've done that OK.
I did the blinkie a different way. If you are still struggling, let me know.


----------



## NickyT75

Honey - Yay! you did it!! Blinkie looks great hun xx


----------



## Lilly123

Hi girls... just wanted to drop off some :hug: for those still waiting and to the others in new cycle good luck and to the new moms to be ... I hope you are all happily preggies... big :hug:


----------



## owo

Can't believe schmoo and sammielouize you are still getting :bfn: I'd be going mad by now if i was you.

NikkiJones -Sorry the :witch: is still being so nasty to you.

I went for my first appointment at the docs this morning. Filled out loads of paperwork, BP and Urine tests are fine. I now need to call the community midwife and arrange to see her so she can organise my early scan. The docs seems to think i should get one. 
Starting to feel really exhausted, my nausea has dissapeared over the last couple of days and still no appetite.


----------



## NikiJJones

Glad they are giving you an early scan Owo. Is that because of your MC? I'm hoping I'll get one too when I get my next BFP, and we're both in Essex. At how many weeks will they scan you? Keep me posted. Glad you're feeling less nauseous!


----------



## owo

NikiJJones said:


> Glad they are giving you an early scan Owo. Is that because of your MC? I'm hoping I'll get one too when I get my next BFP, and we're both in Essex. At how many weeks will they scan you? Keep me posted. Glad you're feeling less nauseous!

Turns out the NHS won't let me have an early scan.:hissy: I called the Midwife who told me to call the local EPU.Turns out the EPU in Chelmsford only do them if i'd have had two MC. I will get my early scan but i'm going to have to pay for it at the private place down the road. Just really enoying that we pay enough taxes and then they don't come through for us.


----------



## NikiJJones

That's PANTS news!!! So sorry. NHS drives me crazy. They mess my poor DH around, closing his ward, sending him off to work on another one and generally patients out of a bed, and now they won't do early scans for ladies like us!!
Let me know where you get yours done privately, and how much it costs if you don't mind. I just will NOT be able to wait for 12 weeks when I do get my next BFP. It would be torture!


----------



## sam*~*louize

IF i am pregnant though, why would it not show up on hpt? got my creamy cm back now! it does drive you insane lol! figuring she's just late. schmoo thinking of you too lol? got any symptoms or ...? my nipples are annoying me lol!


----------



## HoneySunshine

sammielouize said:


> IF i am pregnant though, why would it not show up on hpt? got my creamy cm back now! it does drive you insane lol! figuring she's just late. schmoo thinking of you too lol? got any symptoms or ...? my nipples are annoying me lol!

I think youre preggers.

It would only show up on a hpt if you got your ov days right - maybe you ov'd later than you think and then it wouldnt show up yet?

How frustrating!!:hissy:

Keep smiling babe - one thing is for sure, you'll find out at some point!

xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

I have no idea when i ovulated but i do know when i :sex:


----------



## shmoo75

One minute I think I am then, the next I think I'm not and :witch: will fly in in all her glory!!!! The big problem being eary pg symptoms are the same as AF!!!! Crazy thing is when my Mum was preggers with me about 34yrs ago she had to wait until she missed 2 AF's as, there weren't HPT's about then or scans. I hate to think how many women must have had m/c's back then but, didn't know for sure.

I will test again tomorrow if no :witch: anyone want to wager it will be another :bfn:? I'm getting a little bit bored with this game my body is playing with me it's not fun anymore:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I was under the impression that if you had a m/c you were entilteled to an early scan with each of your nxt pregnancies. that is what Southend EPUtold my best friend 4yrs ago and, what Basildon EPU told me as well. If you go on Google and put in early ultrasound in essex a place on Canvey Island will come up it should be £60-£90 I think can't remember the exact price. But I told OH if we were told we couldn't have an early scan with my nxt pregnancy I would pay and he agreed. 

We are also having a mayor thunder and lighning storm over Lakeside in Essex how about the rest of you?


----------



## NikiJJones

No thunder and lightning here. That's odd. We're not that far away. Some of my kitties are acting a bit odd though, so maybe it's coming this way. They usually sense it.
That price for a private scan doesn't sound too bad. I thought we'd be talking hundreds! I'll be going there when I get my next BFP. I acutally had a scan at 5.5 weeks with my last one. This was by coincidence, as I had just gone to the docs about infertility after a year of TTC, and they booked me in for one to have a look what was going on. Then, sods law, I got my BFP, so they did the scan anyway, as I was having pelvic pain. They didn't see much at that stage but my LO was in there at that point.
Owo: how many weeks are you planning on having a scan at? Hope you can get one reasonably cheaply.


----------



## NikiJJones

Cor: the lightning just started here too! Huge flash of it right infront of the house. Off to try and get the rest of the cats indoors.


----------



## sam*~*louize

shmoo75 said:


> I'm getting a little bit bored with this game my body is playing with me it's not fun anymore:rofl:

seconded!


----------



## shmoo75

My ferret Tina is not a happy camper with this storm!!! I went outside to her hutch to check on her and she was going frantic at the front trying to get to me. I let her out to give her a cuddle and some reassurance and, she would not stop grooming me!!! My ears inside and out, neck, hands and arms but she was really frantic to begin with but, calmed down after a little while. We think she is preggers and due around 19/08 my OH's bday!!!! At least a female in my house is preggers hopefully that is.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hey Girls, can I join you for the ttc mayhem?

I am currently on cd 27 after m/c just over 3 weeks ago....as far as I know I dont think I have ov yet:cry: or If I have, I didnt know about it and for the past 3 months I have known! I get gas, back hurts and nipples tingle with swollen breasts. Started with achey breasts yesterday, and a bad stuffy nose on monday...:blush: The old hag could be on her way though, my cycles have been 34 days for the last 3 months too.

Im hoping o has been delayed by m/c and about to o soon....fx!


----------



## NikiJJones

Hi Jacqui!!! The more the merrier! So hope you get a super-sticky LO very, very soon!
Shmoo: Hope your ferret is OK in the storm. Baby Ferrets!!! How cute! I've never seen any but I'm a sucker for any baby animals. Was thinking of fostering kittens to try to help with the broodiness. Thought I could use the room we were planning on turning into baby's room until LO decides to bother turning up, but I know me: I would end up keeping all the kittens I fostered. Would not be able to rehome them!


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Jacqui I hope :witch: is on her way for you soon and you can get back to some serious TTC.

Ferrets can have upto 12 in a litter!!!! They are born 1inch long, white and blind, they ope their eyes at 21days old, very cute but, very nippy!!!!! One of my fingers still has 2 pin prick type marks from when a friends baby ferret bit me!!! You have to flick them on the end of their nose when they bite you as, they must learn not to bite you. The more you handle them the better they are.

I tested again this morning and still :bfn: as predicted abd still no :witch:. I will retest on Tuesday 12/08 if :witch: hasn't shown up by then and go to see GP. I have to wait that long as, my longest cycle so far is 42days so, I thought day 43 would be a good day to go to GP. I am not testing at the weekend as, it is stressing me out a bit now keep getting :bfn: and no :witch:

Hope everyone else is fairing better than me. How's you Sammie? Still the same as me?


----------



## Shinning_Star

Awww Shmoo, I just cannot believe it, gotta be harder than getting ur :witch: on time or a disapointing :bfn: result. I sincerely hope it works out and you hav an answer one way or anuva.
Sammie any more news?
Can't remember when Rah was gonna be back here's hoping she brings us all a little something back! (news of her:bfp:)
Nicky, Niki + jacquie. Heres hoping you all get that bd in as rqired, hehe.


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Jacqui :hugs:

Nice to see you over here in Team Pingu! Grab yourself the logo from Blinkie section & you'll be a fully fledged member :happydance: we have a pretty good success rate for pregnancy so far so hope our good luck rubs off on you & you get your much deserved healthy bump very soon :hugs:

Well its my 1st attempt at using Pre-seed tonight!! Im quite nervous actually!:blush: :rofl: 

Really hoping & praying this is my month now, coz my original due date with Sophie is next month & I REALLY wanna be pregnant again by then coz obviously it'll be very upsetting :cry: & knowing im pregnant again will make things so much better for me & Sean... so send me some positive baby vibes please everyone :hugs: 
Promise I'll keep them safe & send them straight back once I'm finished with them! 

Thanks girls xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

NickyT75 said:


> Hi Jacqui :hugs:
> 
> Nice to see you over here in Team Pingu! Grab yourself the logo from Blinkie section & you'll be a fully fledged member :happydance: we have a pretty good success rate for pregnancy so far so hope our good luck rubs off on you & you get your much deserved healthy bump very soon :hugs:
> 
> Well its my 1st attempt at using Pre-seed tonight!! Im quite nervous actually!:blush: :rofl:
> 
> Really hoping & praying this is my month now, coz my original due date with Sophie is next month & I REALLY wanna be pregnant again by then coz obviously it'll be very upsetting :cry: & knowing im pregnant again will make things so much better for me & Sean... so send me some positive baby vibes please everyone :hugs:
> Promise I'll keep them safe & send them straight back once I'm finished with them!
> 
> Thanks girls xx


I love your initiation process! :rofl::rofl: grab a blinkie :rofl::rofl:

Brilliant!!

I am sending you so many positive vibes Im surprised you cant feel them where you are, the windows are rattling here they are so strong!

Good Luck with the pre-seed (Im gonna start ov tests Sat so will use it beginning of next week) - Its meant to be hilarious, but you can put it in a while before hand (apparently, according to my instructions anyway) and get rid of any excess?! :rofl: :rofl:

Oh, we plan this conception malarky like a military operation! :blush:

:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Aw thanks Honey... :hugs: think I can feel those vibes you're sending me! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Keep em coming everyone!! xx


----------



## owo

Morning All,
How is everyone doing?
I am going to babybond in Chelmsford. They charge £95 for an early scan from 7 weeks. I'm going to have mine at 8 weeks mainly because there is more chance of seeing a HB and it is past when the LO stopped growing last time. Only three weeks to wait, which isn't that long. I too really hate how the different EPU have different rules. One NHS should have the same rules for everyone. Chelmsford EPU got to have 2 MC to get an early scan. I don't mind paying the £95 for the reassurance, worth every penny to me.


----------



## NikiJJones

Owo: glad you found somewhere to get it done. Yes: the money is well worth it!!
Nicky: I so hope you get your BFP this month. It is so important for you to have another little bean in there when Sophie's due date comes. It will be a tough day for you, and I so hope that there will be some hope inside you by then. Sending good vibes for you too.
Shmoo: I cannot believe it! I thought my body was crap! Yours is really messing you about. Can you not get to your GP before and get bloods done. At least if they test your blood for hCG you know for sure if it is BFN or BFP. Poor you: I am hoping for a BFP for you, or just hoping AF hurries up and stops piddling you about!


----------



## frecklesweet

Hi everyone, sorry I have not been on here for a while, really busy with work and getting ready for hols. Thinking of you all lots though and really hoping for some more BFP this month!!
yipeeeee!!!!
Also don't have time to fatham blinkie,,,,, will sort when I have a free second to myself!
Take care all of you
xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

still no :witch: not bothered testing, cd uhm 40?

i had a 43 when i first came of pill back in october last year, so we'll see. fair few months ago though so shouldnt really be that long now. what are our bodies doing to us schmoo? I'll probably phone monday morning cd44 if nothing happens by then. Do i ask for nurse or midwife or doctor or... dont think we can see midwife by appointment, has to be booked in etc

ooh how i wish i was pg :D


----------



## NikiJJones

Sammie: poor you! It must be torture! Like I said to Schmoo: get bloods done: then at least you know for sure. 
Hugs,


----------



## NikiJJones

Well ladies I managed to go in Mothercare today and buy stuff for my friends' babies. I didn't go all stupid and cry (I was last in there when I was PG in May), and I didn't go looking at all the prams and stuff like I've been obsessively doing for the last 3 years. I just chose some gifts calmly and bought them. Very impressed with myself to be honest!


----------



## sam*~*louize

aw well done niki :D willpower :hugs:


----------



## sam*~*louize

For those who were wondering rah is on holiday 2nd - 9th august

" On hol 2nd to the 9th Aug "

bring back a bfp girl !


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi Girls....thankyou for the lovely welcome Nicky and everyone!

I wouldnt like a bite off a ferett, gosh it was bad enough having a fully fledged nip off our african grey, Colin....weve never gotten on since!:rofl: Mind you, I do keep threatening to make pigeon pie outa him, much to ants annoyance!

Well Ive been a busy girl today so not had much time to think about ttc but managed to get a swifty bd in earlier on...:rofl: Ive been spraying about 15 girls ready for a wedding tomorrow, and Im absolutely knackered..think Ive lost a stone in weight as I sweat loads cos of the hot air the machine chucks out at me..ha ha.

I think I might be gearing up to o, as felt really tired today, loads of ewcm, achey back, boobies are more tender than yesterday and hurt to the touch, also cp is now high and soft...woooohoooo...hope its not :witch: thinking of arriving:dohh:
Cheered myself up by buying the most sexiest shoes ever for my night out on sat:happydance:

Told Ant, if hes a good boy, I might wear them for him later..he he..and not much else!!!!:rofl:

Rite, moff to find my 'blinkie' so I can feel more part of this crazy club!:hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Nicky I am sending you loads of good luck vibes and sticky babydust. Just grab OH every night weather he likes it or not and get it on!!! We want you to have a :bfp: asap 

I'm not phoning my GP just yet as, I have a weekend at my parents with OH and I will have a few drinks, eat loads and generally enjoy myself and forget(as much as I can) about my lack of :witch: and :bfp: and, hopefully the relaxing will make :witch: appear if that is what will happen.

Sammie I can't believe we are still in limbo. It is absolutly crap!! All we want is to know one way or the other I don't think that is too much to ask from our bodies. But our bodies obviously have other evil ideas:rofl::rofl:


----------



## shmoo75

Nickijones I am sooooo proud of you hun.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ok, Im a dumb ass...where is the Blinkies section??:dohh:

:blush:


----------



## shmoo75

Jacqui you need to go to B&B homepage and scroll down past the pregnancy forums and it will say Blinkies. There is a post i think a few pages back from Sammielouize explaining how to get the blinkie on your signiture.

CD39 for me today and still no :witch: I might releant and test tomorrow morning. I have the start of cramps now so, if I do get :witch: I am going to pay for her being so late. Like its my bloomin' fault!!! Men have it so easy!!!

Last day at work for me as I have the nxt 2wks off. I'm not going away staying at home and having a few days out. Try and relax and do some DIY. Hope everyone has a good day and a great weekend.

Sammie how are you hun? You must be CD42 now any sign of :witch: or :bfp:yet?


----------



## Lilly123

morning all... hope u r all well... so sorry the :witch: has not arrived for some of u but it could be good news so holding thumbs!!! :witch: has left the building for me so am excited to start this new cycle.. 

Managed to add blinkie... so cool... hope the luck rubs off on all of us waiting for our :bfp:s.


Take care girls and chat soon....:hug:


----------



## Shinning_Star

hey girlies, so glad your in reasonable spirits!
Shmoo, hope she don't punish you too much, she really is nasty sometimes. But hey ho to all new cycle and another ov session! 
Nickyt, I didn't obvs know the date of sophie's due date, I sincerely hope you get a :bfp: hunni to soften the blow, but whatever the weather we're all here for you!
NickyJ, your af still hangin around, I thought she'd cleared off?

To everyone else, May this be all your months!

:baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Woohooo I managed to do the blinkie thing, gosh my head is mashed now:rofl:
Doesnt take much!

Oh Schmoo I hope :witch: or your :bfp: hurry up soon...I cant stand all this waiting!

Well I think I am going to ovulate in the next 48 hours!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
I had a near but not quite positive opk this morning so fx, Im sooo glad because now I know where I am at with my body and roughly when af will be due or when to test! Yay!!

Good Luck girlies xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yay Jacqui, well done your body! now get to :sex:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Shinning_Star said:


> Yay Jacqui, well done your body! now get to :sex:

I intend to hun, lol at least once a day for the next 3 days...oh goes away on tuesday so fx it will be enough!


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! I've just been accepted for the Clear blue fertility trials!! I can't believe it... sooooo excited!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: x


----------



## Shinning_Star

Yay how exciting, what does it entail? keep us posted is it daily readings whts the end thing they're trialing?


----------



## NikiJJones

Well done Nicky!!! That's sooooo exciting! Hope they give you tons of freebies!
My :witch: is still trying to spot on and off today, but hopefully can get some weekend BDing in. Tomorrow is CD5 for me, and get to POAS for my CBFM first time on CD6! Hooray!


----------



## shmoo75

I didn't get accepted as I still have m/c hormones and I need 3 normal AF's before the CBFM will work apparently!!! m/c hormones am I being really thick or am I right in going WTF?!? Good on you though Nicky.

NikiJones hope :witch: completly stops for you like now.

I've been having some killer cramps on and off today so, maybe :witch: is going to decide to pay me a hell of a visit over the weekend which means hopefully, if my body decides to get back to 28day cycle(not holding my breath:rofl::rofl:)then, I should OV BankHoliday weekend still whilst me and OH are on holiday so, plenty of BDing to be done!!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Woohoooo well done Nicky!!

I had my consent forms through today and they say you actually get FREE CLEARBLUE PG TESTS!!! How cool is that!!!

I hope they are here within 2 weeks cos I'm telling you I am getting my BFP THIS MONTH or ELSE!!:rofl:

Oh just incase you didnt see my other thread, I got a smiley face today ,so bring on that eggie!:happydance:


----------



## shmoo75

Well it's day 40 for me and still no :bfp: or :witch:. Getting seriously hacked off now!!!! I am going to have a few drinks, eat loads of lovely food and enjoy myself this weekend. Not much I can do really. Hope you all have a really good weekend.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Awww Schmoo :hugs:

Have a good weekend hun and forget about it all for a few days, back to the grind on monday!


----------



## NikiJJones

Schmoo: drinks is definitely the way to go I think this weekend. Your body is not being kind to you, so stuff it!!!!!
Hope you can relax and have some fun!
:hug:


----------



## shmoo75

Oh yes. Here's to all of us having a fab weekend and, forgetting the madness that is TTC!!!:rofl::rofl: Or should I say try to forget?


----------



## Rah

***sneaks back in after a weeks hol my god you pingus can chat!!! of to catch up and will post later***


----------



## Rah

HIYA

Wow i have missed so much
Well my quick update
Did a test at 5am on the 2nd Aug as we got up to leave :bfn: so decided to have a glass of wine that night awoke at 7am on the 3rd and :witch: had arrived so that was that the :wine::drunk:had begun :rofl:
So now im back from the cottage in Devon with a little bit of a tan may i add all refreshed and ready to go 

Although i nearly didnt have a hubby coming back with me! he nearly did drowned no kidding!!!
He was boogie boarding with my sis (i was on the beach my turn to look after the dog) then the next thing i know he came out of the sea and collapsed on the sand! He fell off the board, swallowed water, just got back on the board and got cramp in both legs then a double wave knocked him off the board again glad my sis was there to drag him out really the lifeguards didnt sopt him!!! oh and i should add at this point he cant swim that well 1 length of the pool and thats about it so no chance in the with the tide turning 
Although i did laugh it was quite scary for him!!!

So thats me back to the 33 day cycle i had pre BCP. I also started temping on hol so once i work out what it all means i will add my FF chart to my sig!

Sarah


----------



## Shinning_Star

welcome back Rah, you'e been well missed!


----------



## Rah

How are you doing SStar??
Did anyone guess your are with child???


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi girls, wanted to wish everyone tons of luck this month :dust: I'm on CD 16 and i think i ovualted yesterday, hope August and Septemeber brings tons of happy healthy bumps. XXX


----------



## Rah

DaisyDuke said:


> Hi girls, wanted to wish everyone tons of luck this month :dust: I'm on CD 16 and i think i ovualted yesterday, hope August and Septemeber brings tons of happy healthy bumps. XXX


You found us :happydance:
theres a pingu blinkie in the blinkie section you can add if you want :)

Why does my FF thing at the bottom look diff to yours? what did i do wrong?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Rah, glad OH is ok, what a fright! How do i add the pingu sig? XXX


----------



## DaisyDuke

Rah said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, wanted to wish everyone tons of luck this month :dust: I'm on CD 16 and i think i ovualted yesterday, hope August and Septemeber brings tons of happy healthy bumps. XXX
> 
> 
> You found us :happydance:
> theres a pingu blinkie in the blinkie section you can add if you want :)
> 
> Why does my FF thing at the bottom look diff to yours? what did i do wrong?Click to expand...

I think you added to much, stop at the numbers where i did. XXX


----------



## Rah

Shinning_Star said:


> I added it the same way added my tickers and photo's. Went into blinkies, picked it up by save picture as, then put it into my photobucket and used the img url.




sammielouize said:


> go into the blinkies post, find the signature and view it. then right click and copy shortcut. go into signature, press insert image tag and copy the shortcut into there? sorry if thats too confusing lol!

but i added mine to the ticker as i didnt have one hope this helps


----------



## DaisyDuke

Rah said:


> Shinning_Star said:
> 
> 
> I added it the same way added my tickers and photo's. Went into blinkies, picked it up by save picture as, then put it into my photobucket and used the img url.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammielouize said:
> 
> 
> go into the blinkies post, find the signature and view it. then right click and copy shortcut. go into signature, press insert image tag and copy the shortcut into there? sorry if thats too confusing lol!Click to expand...
> 
> but i added mine to the ticker as i didnt have one hope this helpsClick to expand...

Perfect i can stalk your chart now, be fab if we both moved to first tri around thr same time. Now off to try and add the blinkie. XXX


----------



## shmoo75

Welcome back Rah!!!! Glad you had a good time on holiday eventhough, your OH tried to drown himself!!! Sill man!!! I'm glad he is ok though as he is most important part of your SMEP!!! 

Well I am about to start getting ready to go down to my parents for the weekend with OH and have some drinkies and way too much food. Have a good one my fellow Pingu's!!!!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Welcome back Rah, sorry to hear about your oh..omg i bet he was well scared!
I only joined you pingus a few days ago so havn't been introduced to yet so..Hi,....I'm Jacqui :rofl: 

sorry :witch: got you before your hols, but nice to hear you are well refreshed for this cycle.:hugs:


----------



## Rah

shmoo75............
Tanya................
sammielouize........
NikiJJones...........
DaisyDuke.........
xxxjaquixxx..........

NickyT75............24th August
HoneySunshine....27th August
frecklesweet........27th August
Rah....................5th September

OK Guys give me those testing dates!!!


Shinning_Star,Owo, LittleBee.....Julys :bfp:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi everyone

Welcome back Rah - glad your hubby is ok!

Well - I tried Pre-seed for the 1st time last night & all I can say is this..... 
will DEFO be using it again tonight *wink wink* LOL

I also got a + OPK just now so we timed the trial run just right I'd say!!

Jacqui - I received my Clear blue consent forms this morning so hopefully it shouldn't take very long for the stuff to arrive eh? do we start using it on CD1 then?

Wouldn't it be funny if we both got preg this cycle? before we even begin the trial?? LOL xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Rah said:


> How are you doing SStar??
> Did anyone guess your are with child???

I'm fine thanks, I don't think so, well I know my sis didn't not sure abt my Mum, only time will tell I guess, she's up again to have my son for a week, lol she might guess if she see's how sick I'm feeling! LOL

I can't believe your OH, why prey was he boogey bording if he can't swim properly, LOL thank God he as ok thought! So other than that it sounds like you had a good hols alebit the :witch: reared her ugly head, but hey how onward and upward hey and here's to your new relaxed cycle! (until the 2ww, hehe).


----------



## sam*~*louize

still bfn. major cramps yesterday, schmoo your copying me lol!

at bro's down south so busy busy, negatove on CB this morning, so god knows. docs monday if nothing comes.

wb rah, catch up soon

as for ongoing test date - put infinite!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Rah said:


> shmoo75............
> Tanya................
> sammielouize........
> NikiJJones...........
> DaisyDuke.........
> xxxjaquixxx..........
> 
> NickyT75............24th August
> HoneySunshine....27th August
> frecklesweet........27th August
> Rah....................5th September
> 
> OK Guys give me those testing dates!!!
> 
> 
> Shinning_Star,Owo, LittleBee.....Julys :bfp:

If i'm really good and wait and no :witch: then 23rd August. The thought of a :bfp: feels like a dream, would make everything so perfect. :happydance:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Whoa! Ive only been away for 48 hours (longest since I joined - withdrawals!!) and Ive had to read 5/6 pages of chatter to catch up! 

Blimey you girls can chat!

Hey DaisyDuke, welcome to the madhouse girl!! I you test around a similar time to me and Nicky?

Glad you girlies are all sparkling still, Shmoo and Sammie - sorry to hear youre still going through the wringer with it all! Sending you massive hugs xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Welcome back RAH!! MISSED YOU!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

DaisyDuke said:


> Rah said:
> 
> 
> shmoo75............
> Tanya................
> sammielouize........
> NikiJJones...........
> DaisyDuke.........
> xxxjaquixxx..........
> 
> NickyT75............24th August
> HoneySunshine....27th August
> frecklesweet........27th August
> Rah....................5th September
> 
> OK Guys give me those testing dates!!!
> 
> 
> Shinning_Star,Owo, LittleBee.....Julys :bfp:
> 
> If i'm really good and wait and no :witch: then 23rd August. The thought of a :bfp: feels like a dream, would make everything so perfect. :happydance:Click to expand...

I think mine is gonna be 25th August


----------



## Rah

shmoo75............
sammielouize........
NikiJJones...........
xxxjaquixxx..........

NickyT75............24th August
DaisyDuke.........24th August
HoneySunshine....25th August
frecklesweet........27th August
Tanya................31st August
Rah....................5th September

OK Guys give me those testing dates!!!


Shinning_Star,Owo, LittleBee.....Julys :bfp:


----------



## Rah

:cry:
We got back off our hols at 12 ish at 4pm my mums cat started breathing shallow and got worse about 8pm they took her the vets and she had to be put down:cry:
She looked fine when i went round before about 1pm she was old well 14years but was the first pet (not including hamsters and fish) that we had so im bit upset, my dog has been following me round all pm sitting on me and licking me as if he knows something is wrong
Im just glad she waited till we were home so she wasnt alone and im glad shes no longer in pain vet said she had a few problems:cry:

Sorry just needed to get it off my chest


----------



## Shinning_Star

awww :hug: rah, loosing a pet is so painful. They really become one of the family!


----------



## Lilly123

Rah - so sorry about your cat :hugs:

On my side - will be testing 31 August at 12DPO...:hug:

Hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## NikiJJones

Hi everyone,
Rah: sorry about your AF, but also :hug: about your cat. I lost my first kitty in October, and it has been so, so hard adjusting to life without her. I miss her every day. So I can understand your sadness. Poor you. More :hug:
Nicky: great news about the +OPK. Let's hope you are chucked out of the CB trial for getting your :bfp:!!!!
My :witch: has completely flown and the BDathon began today!!! Soooooo determined to be PG before term starts back!


----------



## NickyT75

Rah - sorry about your cat :hug: xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

aww Rah, Im sorry about your mums cat...:hugs:

NickyT75 - I heard it akes 2-3 weeks for the stuff to arrive so I hope it gets a move on or we will miss it!!:hissy:

Anyways, we arent going to need it, Im telling you we are going to get our :bfp: before we get chance (thinking positive!)

How mad would that be...wonder if we would have to send it back if we did..

Rah- I dont think I can commit to a date for testing lol, the earlier the better probably...

Im going to try and wait until 12 dpo which would be 20 th Aug but knowing me, Ill be testing from 8 dpo!!:rofl:

Put me down for 20th Aug, if I get it before...bonus!


----------



## Shinning_Star

HERE HERE TO YOUR GIRLIES GETTING CHUCKED OUT OF THE CLEARBLUE TRIALS, (on grounds of :bfp:'s.

It seems to have quietened a little on here hope everyone is ok!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hey girls, hope youre all ok!

Rah, sorry about your cat :cry: I dont know what Id do if anything happened to my dog. Sending you lots of love and :hug:

Shmoo, Sammie - any news?

Im still waiting for my +ov test. Have done one for past 3 days now....:hissy: Im so impatient!!

Bloody Egg meets sperm plan! Fancy testting for ov at 10 days when I know it doesnt come til day 15! :rofl: well I must play by the rules this month.

Actually its working quite well because its all set out so it takes the :sex: pressure off abit! (which when youve been trying as long as us is a bonus)

Anyway! Hope youre all well and still smiling and sparkling!!

xx


----------



## Rah

Thanks for the hugs went round my mums before and seemed really odd not seeing chloe or her basket, scratching post etc 

Well im now day 8 so the BD'ing will begin as per SMEP im not sure to use the OPKs this month just BD every other day till :witch: arrives hubby will be happy :rofl:

Have decided to start the diet tomorrow so got a lot of WW things and will be popping into the thread on here somewhere as i know a few people do it so heres hoping to be 7lb lighter by september and a :bfp: to follow

Shmoo, Sammie wheres our updates???:rofl:
HoneySunshineHers to the start of the SMEP and a :bfp: How long have you been trying for?
xxxjacquixxx20th isnt that far away fingers crossed
NickyT75+ve OPK :happydance: 
NikiJJonesGlad :witch: has left down to business and getting the :bfp: before term starts


----------



## Rah

shmoo75 and sammielouize every day at the mo i bet!!!

xxxjaquixxx..........20th August
NickyT75............24th August
DaisyDuke.........24th August
HoneySunshine....25th August
frecklesweet........27th August
Tanya................31st August
NikiJJones...........3rd September (took a guess is this about right?)
Rah....................5th September


Julys :bfp:
Shinning_Star,Owo, LittleBee


----------



## DaisyDuke

Rah said:


> shmoo75 and sammielouize every day at the mo i bet!!!
> 
> xxxjaquixxx..........20th August
> NickyT75............24th August
> DaisyDuke.........24th August
> HoneySunshine....25th August
> frecklesweet........27th August
> Tanya................31st August
> NikiJJones...........3rd September (took a guess is this about right?)
> Rah....................5th September
> 
> 
> Julys :bfp:
> Shinning_Star,Owo, LittleBee

How amazing would it be if we all got :bfp: on them testing dates :dance: i ovualted on 08/08/08 so i'm hoping that's lucky. Good luck girlies. XXX


----------



## Rah

DaisyDuke said:


> How amazing would it be if we all got :bfp: on them testing dates :dance: i ovualted on 08/08/08 so i'm hoping that's lucky. Good luck girlies. XXX

Watching the olympics before and they were saying 8 is a lucky number in china so with the olypics being there etc fingers crossed!!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

[/quote] How amazing would it be if we all got :bfp: on them testing dates :dance: i ovualted on 08/08/08 so i'm hoping that's lucky. Good luck girlies. XXX[/quote]

Oh same here......fingers crossed.


----------



## frecklesweet

Hi everyone! Well off on hols tomorrow so won't be on here for 2 weeks. Hope there are many BFP on my return! 
I think I may have had a very ovulation this month- possibly day 9.....
Oh well!
Good luck to all of you
xxxxx


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Girlies,

I am back from my Mum & Dad's where I have spent the weekend with OH. It was lovely, plenty to drink and eat all good.

Well, :witch: got me today at long bloomin' last at about 11:30am so, CD1 of new cycle is tomorrow. I will start trying to do my temps as I have decided that is the way to go and try and see when I OV. I have used OPK's before and I always miss my surge so, they are a waste of money for me. I will update my ticker and give you my new testing dates as well.

Sammie how are you today? Any sign of :witch: or :bfp:? Did you go to the Dr's?

Rah - I am so sorry about your cat loads of :hugs::hugs::hug: to you and your Mum


----------



## Lilly123

hi all - hope u r all well

well its CD 8 already for me and will start the BD sessions tonight.... good luck to everyone!!:hug:


----------



## sam*~*louize

ohhhh schmoo - you've left me on my own! :cry:

still no witch, sat was a -ve on clearblue. ditched the asda own hoping it was them that were wrong! :rofl:

phoned drs today, did a triage thing over the phone where they quiz you. basically went after work to pick up a bottle, he's going to send off a sample to hospital to see what theirs say. drop off tomorrow, results back friday. but if i was positive it would show, so what theirs will do different i don't know!

don't feel pregnant and don't feel due on. had cramps over weekend, thought it was here, no. tired, and nipples sensitive now and then. no cm. 

so hey ho!

rah -sorry about the cat :cry:
schmoo -what day did you get to? mines on ticker now, 44 i think? 2 weeks late today.ish.


----------



## Rah

shmoo75 said:


> Well, :witch: got me today at long bloomin' last at about 11:30am so, CD1 of new cycle is tomorrow.

Would CD1 not be today?


----------



## Rah

Im CD9 and the SMEP started last night i think hubby was shattered but didnt complain so i was happy

Will be keeping ontop of the temping and im on the look out for any other signs of ov 

Hope your all ok


----------



## shmoo75

Sammie - I am sorry about leaving you on your own:hugs::hugs: Did the Dr's say they will do anything else if their urine test comes back :bfn:?

Rah - I believe CD1 is the day you wake up and there is blood. I woke up at 8am and there was no blood when I went to the loo but, there was when I went to the loo at my in laws at about 11:30am. So, tomorrow will be CD1

I hope to start my SMEP tomorrow by temping and :sex: from the evening of CD6 as that is when :witch: usually leaves me and, I plan on testing on 08/09 which will be CD28 as long as my cycle decides to sort itself out :witch:and get back to normal. We can only hope.............


----------



## Rah

shmoo75 said:


> Rah - I believe CD1 is the day you wake up and there is blood. I woke up at 8am and there was no blood when I went to the loo but, there was when I went to the loo at my in laws at about 11:30am. So, tomorrow will be CD1


Oh right i have no idea i just thought when :witch: arrived was day 1 i have soooo much to learn!


----------



## Rah

sammielouize every day at the mo i bet!!!

xxxjaquixxx..........20th August
NickyT75............24th August
DaisyDuke.........24th August
HoneySunshine....25th August
frecklesweet........27th August
Tanya................31st August
NikiJJones...........3rd September (took a guess is this about right?)
Rah....................5th September
shmoo75..............8th September


Julys :bfp:
Shinning_Star,Owo, LittleBee


----------



## sam*~*louize

It's mad to look at the above testing. At one point we were all testing within a day or two of each other! Now we got BFP's, no :witch: and lots of testing ! 

Doctor said nothing more than to drop it off, results back Fri. So if that negative, I'll go from there x


----------



## sam*~*louize

I actually take CD1 as whatever day she appears.

How can you change your username? Partner saying about using my name, privacy issues if someone searched the internet for me etc :O


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Pm wobbles or stir crazy, they will sort it for you, if you ask nicely, lol x


----------



## HoneySunshine

Rah said:


> Thanks for the hugs went round my mums before and seemed really odd not seeing chloe or her basket, scratching post etc
> 
> Well im now day 8 so the BD'ing will begin as per SMEP im not sure to use the OPKs this month just BD every other day till :witch: arrives hubby will be happy :rofl:
> 
> Have decided to start the diet tomorrow so got a lot of WW things and will be popping into the thread on here somewhere as i know a few people do it so heres hoping to be 7lb lighter by september and a :bfp: to follow
> 
> Shmoo, Sammie wheres our updates???:rofl:
> HoneySunshineHers to the start of the SMEP and a :bfp: How long have you been trying for?
> xxxjacquixxx20th isnt that far away fingers crossed
> NickyT75+ve OPK :happydance:
> NikiJJonesGlad :witch: has left down to business and getting the :bfp: before term starts


came off the pill 2 years ago, so since then really!! Its quite along time...had 2 miscarriages in that time...

But still positive, have loads of medical issues but NHS wont do anything yet blah blah blah. So still here! :cry:

1st month on EMSP and going well! got a faint, but visible +ve on ov test today, so gonna bd like my life depends on it this month!! :rofl: :rofl:

Gotta laugh or I could cry!


Shmoo, I never thought Id congratulate someone on :witch: arriving! But im so pleased for you because at least you know where you stand and can start over now!

:hug:


----------



## LittleBee

Hey team Pingu how are u all? Hope everything is OK!! Hugs and kisses!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Little Bee! :hugs:

Hi!! I cant believe youre 6 weeks gone already!! Blimey time flies! You ok? Any symptoms we should be warned about? :muaha:

xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Schmoo: Soooo glad she finally got you, love, and you can move onto a new cycle! Let's hope this one is your :bfp:!!!


----------



## NickyT75

shmoo75 said:


> Sammie - I am sorry about leaving you on your own:hugs::hugs: Did the Dr's say they will do anything else if their urine test comes back :bfn:?
> 
> Rah - I believe CD1 is the day you wake up and there is blood. I woke up at 8am and there was no blood when I went to the loo but, there was when I went to the loo at my in laws at about 11:30am. So, tomorrow will be CD1
> 
> I hope to start my SMEP tomorrow by temping and :sex: from the evening of CD6 as that is when :witch: usually leaves me and, I plan on testing on 08/09 which will be CD28 as long as my cycle decides to sort itself out :witch:and get back to normal. We can only hope.............


Shmoo - this is wrong hun. CD1 is the first day you bleed no matter what time of day it is xx


----------



## owo

Hi All,

Must be getting around :sex: time in this months cycle. Hope you're all having fun :rofl:

SammieLouize - Glad that the doctors are being helpful to you. Must be so frustrating not knowing either way.

Rah - Sorry the :witch: got you and about your Mum's cat. That's a real shame. You get so close to them. I hope you are all doing ok.

I'm doing ok. Can't belive it is still another two and a half weeks until i get a scan. I am feeling more positive this time as i feel more pregnant. My boobs are sooo sore that nothing can touch them. DH tried to give them a gentle kiss last night and i nearly threw him across the room :rofl:
I am also soo spotty. My boobs and back of neck and chin just look like i have some kind of disease:rofl: I am covered in them. I have also been feeling nauseas again over the last couple of days and very tired. So if it isn't going to be successful this time i won't be a happy bunny.


----------



## NikiJJones

Owo: glad to hear all the symptoms are coming on strong. It is all worth it for that sticky-bean!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

owo + littlebee- when was your 1st day of LMP?


----------



## Shinning_Star

hey ladies,

spent day in hospital today, thank goodness all is well though, update in preggie journal when i get there. had pain on right hand side still do but we know harmless, so I got a scan! Dating all right and saw heartbeat! :cloud9:

glad your all doing ok, and new cycle for all, apart from you sammie, best of luck for a :bfp: hun!


----------



## NikiJJones

Glad you're OK Shinning Star. Great to have seen a heartbeat!!!
:hug:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Glad everythings ok with LO shinning star:hugs:

How fab, seeing the HB!!:cloud9:

I have a runny nose today, I wont describe it as I did in my other thread incase I offend anyone...:blush:

Anyone else heard of this as an early pg symptom??


----------



## shmoo75

Shinningstar so glad everything is ok and really cool that you got to see a HB!!!:happydance::happydance:

Owo - Glad you have loads of symptoms and fingers crossed that the nxt 2wks go quickly for you so you can get yor scan and put your mind at rest

I have remembered to do temp 2 days on the trot now!!! Not doing it at exactly the same time everyday at the mo as on 2wks holiday so when I wake up each day. When we are back at work can do it at 5am when OH gets up for work.

Sorry I haven't been about as, OH's friend is plastering our frontroom today and, we had to completly strip it and empty it yesterday! What a day that was! I still ache now!!!!! I am off to look on google about what is classed as CD1 as, I know I have read on the forums here somewhere that CD1 is classed as 1st day you wake up with full flow.


----------



## NickyT75

Shinning - thats great you got to see LO's heart beat!! it's quite early to see one too! so defo a good sign for you!! Im so pleased everything is going well for you hun xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Shinning! How amazing!! :cloud9: Im chuffed for you!! :happydance:

Ok girls, Im confused.

Ive been doing this smep, ok, well ive tried to follow it, not easy on a shift block!

We bd'd on Weds eve, Sat morning, (neg opk sat and sun) tried Monday eve (had a faint +ve on opk) but I used too much Pre-seed! :rofl: made it abit difficult when DH was slipping and sliding everywhere!!:rofl:
Ok, so we bd'd on Tues morning (mega strong +ve on opk).
Did opk today and totally neg! nothing, nada, not even a hint of a line!

So is that it? Is that my chance this month gone? and did I do enough? (I know you cant necessarily answer these but I need to ask!)

Im between nights, so finished at 830am today and have to go back in for 530pm today so im not gonna get to bd today!! But I got a neg test anyway!?! :hissy:


:hug:


----------



## HoneySunshine

So according to everything Ive been doing over the past God knows how long, I actually ov on day 13/14 not 15 like Ive been going on!

Blooming ovp calculators!

Ive had a regular 29 day cycle for 2 years (apart from mc's)....hmmm...So I must be 1dpo now? Is this right?


----------



## shmoo75

Sounds like you have OV'd as it is the right part of your cycle I think. Fingers crossed that you have done enough. I keep on BDing until :witch: gets here just incase.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NikiJJones

Hope you caught the eggie HoneySunshine!
I've seen the Gyny today, and they are taking me very seriously and going to do lots of tests and proceedures. I hope I get my :bfp: before then anyway!!!
DH has a week and a half off after today, so I'll probably be a little quiet for a while. Need to focus on having fun with DH, days out and nights away, and hopefully catching my eggie this month!!!! I'll pop by to see how everyone's doing when DH isn't looking!!!
:hug:


----------



## Rah

Shinning_Star glad everything is ok and the little heart is beating away :)

shmoo75I know what you mean about remembering to temp! the alarm went off this am i jumped out of bed to just straight back in to take my temp OH called me a freak and turned over back to sleep but hey if it helps

HoneySunshineOk im not great but my understanding of it all is...you get a +ve okp 24-36 hours before ovulation and picks up the LH surge so should disapear or at least go faint the day after, so :sex: the same day as the +ve gives good chance for the :spermy: to get to where it needs and be waiting hope thats right and makes sense fingers crossed

NikiJJonesHave a great week and a half out and about and think of me stuck in work :(, hopeyou can sneak on for updates as there will be pages to catch up on...team pingu cant half talk in a week!

NickyT75, xxxjacquixxx, owo, LittleBee HIYA hope your ok


----------



## Rah

Well my update is the everyother day :sex: is going well no complaints so far,
had some clear, strechy cm today and a faint +ve on OKP temp is still the same though (not sure when this will dip/go up before or after ovulation?)
so will sleep tonight test and :sex: tomorrow and hope for the best


----------



## Tricks26

Hello Pingu team,:hugs:

I hope you are all good , I could really do with some buddies, as Im feeling very deflated at present.

A little bit about me......

I have been TTC for 5 years now (nearly 6), in that time I have lost 3 Angels due to MC and I have had 1 ectopic, so not been very successful, and it has been a very long journey, Im still here though, and Im on CD19 in the 2WW again, so i though it might be nice to go through it all with others , I hope that is ok!!!:blush::blush:


----------



## NickyT75

Honey - according to Fertility Friend... if you got a positive OPK on tuesday, they would class Ov day as wednesday (today - so you won't be 1DPO until tomorrow if that makes sense?)

OPK's detect the surge in LH which happens roughly a day before you actually Ovulate 
(12-36hrs is the actual claim they make, so 1 day is about average)

If you BD'd Mon & Tues you just need to get another session in today & 1 more for good luck tomorrow means you will be well and truly covered!!

Grab your OH and get busy girl.... this could be your lucky month!! xx


----------



## NickyT75

Tricks26 - Hiya chick! welcome to the gang!

Sorry to hear about all your losses :hugs: hope some of our good luck rubs off on you this month & you get your BFP

At least you have some friends to keep you company in the dreaded 2WW now :happydance: xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Rah said:


> Well my update is the everyother day :sex: is going well no complaints so far,
> had some clear, strechy cm today and a faint +ve on OKP temp is still the same though (not sure when this will dip/go up before or after ovulation?)
> so will sleep tonight test and :sex: tomorrow and hope for the best

My temp dropped the day after my positive O test (apparently it was an O dip) then rose after that. Good luck babe. XXX


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Tricks welcome to Team Pingu and when you graduate (get your :bfp:) you move to Pingu Bumps!!! Now that is one we are all aiming for!!!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

NickyT75 said:


> Honey - according to Fertility Friend... if you got a positive OPK on tuesday, they would class Ov day as wednesday (today - so you won't be 1DPO until tomorrow if that makes sense?)
> 
> OPK's detect the surge in LH which happens roughly a day before you actually Ovulate
> (12-36hrs is the actual claim they make, so 1 day is about average)
> 
> If you BD'd Mon & Tues you just need to get another session in today & 1 more for good luck tomorrow means you will be well and truly covered!!
> 
> Grab your OH and get busy girl.... this could be your lucky month!! xx


Fingers crossed...Bd'd yesterday morning...I cant do the sesh today as Im on nights, and slept in day (so didnt see dh)...will do the one for luck tmrw!!

Yey!! Hopefully this will be the month!!


----------



## tillymum

Hi Can I join your team too pretty please? I'm on CD24, don't know when or even if I ov'd as my opk's ran out! I've been symtom spotting like crazy but reckon it's all in my mind and really I just need my eyes tested!!!!:rofl:

I'm going to test over the weekend anyone else testing over the weekend too?


----------



## sam*~*louize

Rah said:


> sammielouize - in limbo!
> xxxjaquixxx..........20th August
> NickyT75............24th August
> DaisyDuke.........24th August
> HoneySunshine....25th August
> frecklesweet........27th August
> Tanya................31st August
> NikiJJones...........3rd September (took a guess is this about right?)
> Rah....................5th September
> shmoo75 -
> 
> Julys :bfp:
> Shinning_Star,Owo, LittleBee

that's our testing dates as updated on last count! 

rah - you forgot me :cry::cry: lol
Welcome tricks and tillymum xx pingu bumps are the way forward

Hope your all ok :happydance: I'm hoping if I phone doctors tomorrow, because it's my birthday they're going to surprise me and tell me it came back BFP!


----------



## DaisyDuke

I hope so babe, good luck. XXX


----------



## NickyT75

Tillymum - welcome to the gang!

Sammie - good luck with getting your results today hun xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Happy Birthday Sammie, Good luck for those results!


----------



## shmoo75

Happy Birthday Sammie and fingers crossed for your results.

I have started charting my temps for the 1st time with FF. I am hoping that my cycles will now sort themselves out and it can help pinpoint my OV day


----------



## DaisyDuke

Morning girls hope ur all ok today, any new symptoms? Last night in bed i had a lot of weirdness going on in my belly, pinching and tugging. Today still fighting off this sore throat (u know when it's just a little sore hasn't got to take hold). In bed last the skin on the top part of my left arm was really sore, u know how ur skin just feels a bit tender when u have the flu like that but in a small area. XXX Happy Birthday Samie, good luck, let us know. XXX :dust:


----------



## Anababe

Hi, is it ok if i join you? :blush:

I got a +opk on Tuesday so i guess im 1dpo today. Due to test on 27th Aug.

Good Luck and lots of :dust: for us all! :D

xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hiya girls!!

Good Luck samie and happy birthday hun :cake:

Well I am convinced I am out this month, Im just not 'feeling' it.....
On both of my m/c's I had more symptoms than I do now....:cry: Could be a good thing, maybe not...we shall see...:blush:

Funny though as on my other 3 children, I never had any symptoms early on, just the boobs grew...saying that, I didnt know what I was looking for.


----------



## owo

Hi All,

Just thought I'd pop in and say Hi and see how everyone is doing. Happy Birthday SammieLouize, Got my fingers crossed that you get the best birthday present ever when the docs call.
Nice to see we've got some new members joining Team Pingu. Little Bee, Shining Star and I are keeping your seats warm over in Pingu Bumps.
All is going well with me so far. No new exciting symptoms to report, just more of the same, except my tiredness seems to be getting worse and i feel really weak and light headed if i don't eat reguarly (oh well i guess i'll just have to keep eating :rofl:)
Hope you're all having fun :sex:
xx


----------



## shmoo75

Remember Jacqui it offically aint over til :witch: flys in

i am waiting for :witch: to fly away which hopefully, will be this weekend. Then I can implament the SMEP in full by, :sex: everyday which shouldn't be a hardship as me & OH are still on holiday until the day after BH.(I should OV around the BH weekend so fingers crossed) I will also continue to chart my temps. I plan to test 07/09 but, as we r all POAS addicts I will probably test earlier but I will let you know b4 I do:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Anababe said:


> Hi, is it ok if i join you? :blush:
> 
> I got a +opk on Tuesday so i guess im 1dpo today. Due to test on 27th Aug.
> 
> Good Luck and lots of :dust: for us all! :D
> 
> xx

Hi hun welcome to the gang! xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

I just dont have a good feeling about this month for me....
I dont know why, that whole opk +ve threw me abit (silly i know) but ive relied on cm so much before I realised now Ive been a few days out each month.

But im really down today and I do know why, its jealousy, and I hate it! Ive been watching Jeremy Kyle (i know i know, but ive just come off of nights and it was easy watching, its not habit!!) and there are aload of bloody pikey teenagers having kids with millions of different men (exaggeration i know):rofl: through 1 night stands or to trap them or whatever.....WHY CANT THIS HAPPEN TO ME?? Ok, not the sleeping with millions of men, or trapping, or one night stand bits, but the falling pregnant just coz I can bit!

grrrr.....:hissy: just makes me cross!

Anyway, enough, I feel better now, sorry for rant girls, needed to get it off my chest!!



Hiya Anababe, welcome to the mad house! Grab yourself a pingu blinkie from blinkie section!! Looks like we ov'd on same day....so we are officially in the 2ww together now!!

Hope you ladies are all good!!!

Sorry for being so neg, just needed a rant!


----------



## Anababe

HoneySunshine said:


> ..Hiya Anababe, welcome to the mad house! Grab yourself a pingu blinkie from blinkie section!! Looks like we ov'd on same day....so we are officially in the 2ww together now!!..

Hey, glad someone is around same time as me :D Do you know you definitely ov'd yesterday? 

Im a little worried ive made a mistake (even tho the +opk seemed so strong! maybe i waited too long after the limit?), my cycles used to be 28days to the day but since my chem pg in April, they have varied from 22-32 days, last month was 32 and 29 before that. FF has put me at an average of 29days. But getting a +opk on CD13 just seems so early! Even if i ov'd on CD14 would be too early for a 32 day cycle. Im just hoping this one is going to be shorter, and if not and i dont ov til say today, would i still have a chance having done the insem on Tuesday night.. would the sperm survive almost 3 days? Im really worried, i hope i havent missed it. I am still getting EWCM although it seems to be less today. Guess ill just have to wait an see now!

:dust:

xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Thanks for a ll my happy birthday's, keep forgetting I can clikc thanks 

welcome ana babe, we're all lovelllly 

phoned docs - "you are not pregnant". jeez. ok 2w +2days late, im confused. knew i wasn't anyway as mine have come back negative. guess all i do is sit and wait. but id rather it come so i can get ttc again.


----------



## NickyT75

Sammie - sorry it wasn't good news hun

Honey - don't feel down, at least you have a better idea of when you ovulate in your cycle so this alone could help you to fall pregnant quicker

Anababe - if you got a positive OPK on CD13 you would probably ovulate on CD14 then your luteal phase begins the day after that (CD15) and ends the day before your next period so for example if your LP is 14 days long (healthy length is anywhere between 12-16 days) you can expect your period on CD29 / so if your LP is 15 days your period would be due CD30 etc... so this sounds about right to me hun.

Hope this makes sense? xx


----------



## Rah

HI Team pingu!!!

Well i have had a busy afternoon today decorating!
We never got round to decorating the spare room aka babaies room :) so last month we got it plastered and got the coving up and papered the ceiling (it was a right mess) so today i sealed the plaster and hubby is going to paint the ceiling on sat so we can get the paint on the walls instead of the 'pinkie' plaster colour
We are getting a cream colour for the walls with the intention of painting 1 wall pink/blue when baby arrives so i just need to work on the baby part of it lol
So exciting knowing why we are doing it :happydance:


----------



## tillymum

Hi all.....only 3 days to go till I test and I'm not so symptomatic as I was during the week :-(
My bb's are not a bit sore or any bigger ..... I've got ickle ones so I can spot a change!! Can you get a BFP with no booby sensation!!

I still feel a bit crappy but I am putting that down to stress and needing an eye test- but the weird thing is I'm getting the oddest flickering flutterings in my belly/uterus (can't think of anyother way to put it!!) there it goes again!!!
W E I R D !!!!

So I'll test on Sat or Sunday while hubby is around and hope for the best - AF is due monday....stay away you evil witch!!

I'm might have missed ov this month.....I'll find out in a day or two.


----------



## sam*~*louize

Good luck! tillymum- Where in Wales are you? there's quite a few of us

Noticed wobbles is wales
Jacquii is mold north wales
Im north wales nr rhuddlan


----------



## HoneySunshine

Anababe said:


> HoneySunshine said:
> 
> 
> ..Hiya Anababe, welcome to the mad house! Grab yourself a pingu blinkie from blinkie section!! Looks like we ov'd on same day....so we are officially in the 2ww together now!!..
> 
> Hey, glad someone is around same time as me :D Do you know you definitely ov'd yesterday?
> 
> Im a little worried ive made a mistake (even tho the +opk seemed so strong! maybe i waited too long after the limit?), my cycles used to be 28days to the day but since my chem pg in April, they have varied from 22-32 days, last month was 32 and 29 before that. FF has put me at an average of 29days. But getting a +opk on CD13 just seems so early! Even if i ov'd on CD14 would be too early for a 32 day cycle. Im just hoping this one is going to be shorter, and if not and i dont ov til say today, would i still have a chance having done the insem on Tuesday night.. would the sperm survive almost 3 days? Im really worried, i hope i havent missed it. I am still getting EWCM although it seems to be less today. Guess ill just have to wait an see now!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> xxClick to expand...


Im feel the same, 29 day cycle etc too, my opk +ve was on day 13, which upset me as I meant Id got it wrong everyother month! I thought it was too early too....something to do with Luteal phases or something. NickyT is our Pingu expert on OV, she will know best.

Im just confused :rofl:

But I guess we will find out in 2 weeks!! Im now 2dpo and just hoping I did enough this month! ~(even though I feel like ive done less than other months as I got ov wrong)

:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! my marriage is in turmoil this morning......!!

Let me explain.... I quite often talk in my sleep (harmless enough eh?) but apparently a few days ago I said the name 'Martin' in my sleep & my hubby is called Sean!!

He mentioned it in the morning & we just laughed it off as I don't know anyone called Martin - BUT last night apparently I asked my hubby for a DIVORCE!!!!! I mean WTF????!!! he said I said it twice!! and he is quite upset with me this morning

I don't remember anything about it & I obviously dont want a divorce - I am very happily married so I have no idea what is going on in my subconsious mind!! it is playing on my mind now & I feel really bad for upsetting my hubby xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Aw Nicky, dont worry!

Dreams do funny things to us sometimes! Your DH will come round, he's obviously upset, but they arent real, maybe it was something you saw in a film or something? Is someone else you know going through a divorce? Our brains sort through stuff and file it away when we sleep which is why we dream...

Chin up chick, lots of txt messages and reassurance will bring Sean round Im sure. He's probably feeling insecure (and he's a man so double whammy - ego dent too)..

They're fragile creatures. Can you do something nice together this wkend where you can talk things out? Baby pressure sometimes leave us ladies one track minded when :sex: is concerned too (i know im one of them) maybe he's just feeling the pressure too and you talking about some random guy and divorces totally innocently in your dreams has pushed him a little??

Good luck babe, Im sure it will work itself out!! :hug: :hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks Honey xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey all sorry I haven't been aroud for a few days, not been well flippin UTI again, i've only been off anti b's for a week! GRRR!

HeySammie; sorry it wasn't a + but if you were xpecting it, isn't thre a pill or something the docs can give you to bring on a period, I think my mate had it when one of her cycles got above forty days you must be nearer fifty days now! How confusing! I hope you still managed to have a lovely birthday despite all else!

Honeysunshine; don't feel bad hunni, it's all a learning curve, it's still early days for you babe, and at least now you have a better idea, :hug:

Welcome tillymum good luck with testing this weekend, and hi to anababe too, I ovulated on day 12 on a 29 day cycle (got :bfp: ) so I don't think day 13 is too early at all!

Rah how exciting doing the nursery, ready in preparation for when you bump is well on it's way! 

NickyT what a palava, I'm sure he'll come round! Who knows whats in your subconcious, like it's been said it could be something you watched or whatever! Isn't this cycle when Sohie would if been due, :hugs: I'm sure I've got the right nicky haven't I. If so maybe he's a bit sensitigve about everything too. I'm sure will all calm down!

Where's NikiJ got too hope she's ok! 

Anyway love and hugs to you all, leaving loadsa 
:baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: for all!


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Anababe and welcome to Team Pingu

Sammie - I am sorry it was a - for you and I really do hope that silly ole :witch: hurries up and gets her arse over to your house so you can start a new cycle and get back to TTC again

NickyT - You poor thing!!! I talk in my sleep too but not asked OH for a divorce yet. I am sure your OH will be ok about it as he will realise that you were asleep and didn't know what you were doing let alone saying!

Shinningstar - sorry that bloomin UTI is still hanging around. Fingers crossed it goes away for good very soon.

:witch: is still hanging around hopefully she would of buzzed off by tomorrow evening otherwise I wont be happy. Bring on the :sex: then the 2ww madness as, I am unfortunatley quite behind my fellow Pingu's. I still aim to test on 07/09


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm officially part of the team now thanks to Rah, finally have the blinkie up. Spent ages trying but Rah sorted it, thanks babe :hugs:


----------



## Rah

DaisyDuke said:


> I'm officially part of the team now thanks to Rah, finally have the blinkie up. Spent ages trying but Rah sorted it, thanks babe :hugs:

No probs hun


----------



## Lilly123

Hi all - sorry have not been on here that much but have been so busy which has been a good thing as has kept my mind off TTC.. CD 12 for me.. so let the Bdathon begin!!! Good luck to everyone.. :hug:


----------



## Anababe

NickyT75 said:


> Sammie - sorry it wasn't good news hun
> 
> Honey - don't feel down, at least you have a better idea of when you ovulate in your cycle so this alone could help you to fall pregnant quicker
> 
> Anababe - if you got a positive OPK on CD13 you would probably ovulate on CD14 then your luteal phase begins the day after that (CD15) and ends the day before your next period so for example if your LP is 14 days long (healthy length is anywhere between 12-16 days) you can expect your period on CD29 / so if your LP is 15 days your period would be due CD30 etc... so this sounds about right to me hun.
> 
> Hope this makes sense? xx

Hiya :) Thanks yeah that makes sense. I wasnt thinking the luteal phase starts the day after ov and ends the day before af so the dates seem more realistic now! Hope so anyway! FF still hasnt confirmed ov though, first time temping and i've no idea if my chart is looking normal or not lol hope its confirmed soon.

Im 2dpo now and trying not think about it too much :roll:

Hope your all having a good day. I've just been dancing around with my baby to the Lion King soundtrack haha neighbours must think im crazy if they look in my window :laugh2::laugh2:

:dust::dust:

Simone xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Well rung doctors today and spoke to a very helpful male doctor (after asking for a female one lol) thought she'd understand more lol!

He said basically I could hav just missed one. He knows its not a ny help, but it can happen. Not normal but it can. Or test could be not working, all my 6 and theirs loL! 

so because im actively ttc with no contraception he wants to definitely rule out pg'cy im having bloods done on Tuesday. then just sit and wait, if i dont come on in 3 weeks to go back to him. 

phew longest post ever! birthday was lovely, nice takeaway with DP, going karting with the girlies tomorrow so that should be ace!

Hope your all well, good luck for your testing this weekend x


----------



## Rah

Sammie glad they are looking into it for you and i hope it sorts itseof out very soon

Tanyahave fun :sex:

NickyTHas hubby come to senses yet and thought about it just being a dream? 

Where's NikiJHope your enjoying your week and half with hubby missin ya

HoneySunshine, AnababeHow are you guys doing in the 2WW??

tillymumGood luck with the testing this wekend

Shinning_StarSorry to hear you got another UTI hope the next lot of AB's clear it up!


----------



## Rah

Well im CD 14 FF says 6 days till ov and im getting -ve OPKs so maybe when i got a +ve CD11 last time it was totally wrong! that would explain things!!

Im getting some CM as well and i had none last month so things are looking good 
Temping is going good i think staying around 36.4/36.3 so no huge change yet 

Its a :sex: day today lol and i have warned hubby so he is prepared i just hope liverpool win as that will put him in a good mood and help a lot! 

Anyway im in work on a lte today so i best go and start getting ready i hate the 12-8 shift i leave at 11.30 so need lunch about 11! beans on toast is all i have come up with and sometime if hes in a good mood hubby will cook a fried breakfast which lasts until 6 for dinner but im hungry about 4 with my beans lol anyway best go


----------



## Anababe

Afternoon ladies!

Rah - Hope you enjoyed your beans hehe hope work passes quickly for you :)

NickyT - Hope everything is ok with you DH, and he realises it was just a dream :hugs:

Honey - How you doin hun? Is the 2ww passing as slow for you as it is me! lol

Tillymum - Good Luck with testing!

Well im 3dpo now and of course im not feeling any different yet :laugh2: wish the days would go a bit quicker though! Im due to test on Wed 27th but ill probably start on 23rd at 10dpo. My POAS addiction usually starts me testing at 6dpo :shock: haha but im going to be good this time and wait a bit longer!

Hope everyone else is well today! :)

:dust:

Simone x


----------



## NickyT75

Hi everyone

My hubby is over the whole sleep talking incident now LOL

My CBFM & supplies for the clinical trial arrived this morning so im all set to begin in just over a weeks time (unless im pregnant already?? - how cool would that be??!!)

Hope you are all doing ok? xx


----------



## Anababe

NickyT75 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My hubby is over the whole sleep talking incident now LOL
> 
> My CBFM & supplies for the clinical trial arrived this morning so im all set to begin in just over a weeks time (unless im pregnant already?? - how cool would that be??!!)
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok? xx

oo lets hope so!! If not then good luck with the CBFM! :hug:

FF confirmed ov! Yey! Put it at CD15 and i did the insem in the evening of CD13.. so hopefully i didnt do it too early, its only about 36hours so the sperm should survive that long.. hope so anyway! lol

Best do some cleaning my house is looking rather messy hehe :roll:

xx


----------



## tillymum

sammielouize said:


> Good luck! tillymum- Where in Wales are you? there's quite a few of us
> 
> Noticed wobbles is wales
> Jacquii is mold north wales
> Im north wales nr rhuddlan

I'm in Cardiff, i'm originally from Ireland but moved here earlier this year - hubby is Welsh.

So going to test tomorrow......xxxfingerscrossedxxxx...

Had lots of stretchy cm last night - as I don't know when and if I ov'd in the middle of the month i'm worried now that I'm actually ov'ing very very late, like my first cycle after my mc!!!! BD'd last night just in case....anyone know if cm is stretchy when pregnant?...anyway if I don't get my BFP tomorrow, i'll test again in 2 weeks time. 

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

This thread is going little quiet, roll on the teing times, it picks up again then !

Tillymum - stretchy cm is normally ov. but Im getting it now inbetween creamy and im 3 weeks late almost! so who knows!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya Girls,

Will post properly later, I only get 3 weekends off in 8 so they get booked up really quickly, we have friends over, which is helping take my mind off ttc and 2ww....

No symptoms to report, feeling abit Blah!!

Speak to ya later, I have to cook breakfast for everyone :)

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hey girls not been on here for a while so I thought I better report for duty..!

Its 9 dpo for me, or even could be 8 dpo Im not too sure now...anyways af due around tue/wed so not long to go.

Ive been feeling a right crabby cow for the past week, I think it s a mixture of waiting for the 2ww to be over and oh going away last mon and not due home till tomorrow:cry: Im missing him now.

I still have a stuffy nose, was runny but now stuffy.
bbs still feel a bit 'weird' I cant fathon out if they are achey or tingley:dohh: started with some sharp twinges in right boob this morning, and aereolas (sp?) have definately gotten darker, blue veins all over both of them like bloody road maps!

Gassy and feeling cranky!

Hows everyone else, anyone tested yet or about to???

Jac xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Hey girls not been on here for a while so I thought I better report for duty..!
> 
> Its 9 dpo for me, or even could be 8 dpo Im not too sure now...anyways af due around tue/wed so not long to go.
> 
> Ive been feeling a right crabby cow for the past week, I think it s a mixture of waiting for the 2ww to be over and oh going away last mon and not due home till tomorrow:cry: Im missing him now.
> 
> I still have a stuffy nose, was runny but now stuffy.
> bbs still feel a bit 'weird' I cant fathon out if they are achey or tingley:dohh: started with some sharp twinges in right boob this morning, and aereolas (sp?) have definately gotten darker, blue veins all over both of them like bloody road maps!
> 
> Gassy and feeling cranky!
> 
> Hows everyone else, anyone tested yet or about to???
> 
> Jac xx



Oh my God Jac - you sound preggers girl!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

hmmm nothings in the bag with my body till I see proof!

It has a tendency to act strange on me, not getting no hopes up yet.

But thanks for your PMA, i am just refraining from an opinion at the moment, lol!


----------



## shmoo75

Hi fellow Pingu's. How are you all? Hope you are all well and enjoying your weekends.

The plastering has been finished in my front room and we are thinking about putting our sofa, armchairs and tv back in there until we are ready to put the wood work up and decorate it

I have started my SMEP this morning and got a nice BD in with OH as the :witch: has finally left me Hows everyone else's SMEP's doing? Sammie I'm glad your GP has agreed to do a blood test on you roll on Tuesday for you.


----------



## Anababe

Hey

Jacqui - Sounding good hun! Fingers crssed for you!! 

Shmoo - Good Luck with the SMEP!

I had a terrible night with my baby last night, he didnt go sleep til half 11(usually in bed for 7:30pm) and then woke up at 4am, 6am and half 7am.. im soo tired :sleep: lol

But oh well, 4dpo today woo. 
Was supposed be taking my dog to a show today but im far to tired soo im having a lazy day hehe

Right well im off to get my little mans dinner ready and feed the cats, they are starving lol. Hope your all having a nice weekend!

xx


----------



## Rah

Hi Team hope everyones sunday is going well 

Hubby is watching footie so i thought i would pop on and give my update

So in work last night i did my OKP and got a +ve i think its a lot darker than the last few days by that i mean its about 2 shades lighter than the control not 2 shades lighter than nothing :rofl: but i will test again today to make sure but i think this is it
So tested at 6pm (same everyday normally when i get in from work) so thats 24-36 hours until the big 'O' is meant to happen so i decided not to BD last night (was due to on SMEP) and BD'd this am so thats 12-24hours to the big 'O' hoping it will help the :spermy: get there waiting for sure i will try again tonight for good measure and maybe tomorrow if he will let me lol

My temp took a nose dive this am from 36.4ish to 35.9 so i think thats a good sign as well roll on 5th Sept I want to know NOW!!!!!!:hissy:


----------



## Anababe

Ohh good luck catching that egg Rah hehe

My dog is poorly today. She is limping on one of her front legs and wont come near me, she just lying in her bed shaking :( Not sure what she could have done as she has only been on the little field near my house yesterday and not been on any big walks for a nearly a week. Will need a trip to the vets if she is the same in couple days! More money.. :roll: with my pets, a child and my POAS addiction im not surprised im always skint hahah :rofl:

Off to my friends for tea now. Hope your all having a nice Sunday :)

Simone xx


----------



## Rah

Ok so you need to ignore i got a +ve OKP yesterday as i got it today the test line was same as control line so here goes BD every night and hope hubby does mind getting used he did have a bit of a strop the other day but soon got round it lol 

so temp drop and +ve OPK on the same day thats about 'normal' isnt it?


----------



## tillymum

Well I tested and got a :bfn: just have to wait fo :witch: to fly in.
I figured this wasn't my month but testing anyway in hope!
So a :bfp: in September is my goal. Seems so long away!!!


----------



## shmoo75

I'm sorry it was a :bfn: for you Tillymum 

Well it is CD8 for me today and :witch: has well and truely flown away hopefully not to be seen at my house again until next year around May/June time. Who is testing soon? I am testing on 07/09 day before :witch: is due again


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi girls, well after my mega faint like on a cb yesterday, I got another one this morning on a cb but a little darker and done a FRER too and got another faint line.......hopefully they will get darker and it will STICK!!!!

Will update tomorrow.


----------



## Anababe

Morning

Sorry it was BFN tillymum :hugs:

Jacqui -Congrats on the faint lines! Really hope it sticks hun!

Rah - Good Luck! I think it is normal to have a dip in temp yeah, i got mine the day after my +opk.

Shmoo - yey the :witch: has gone! Hope she stays away now! :)

Im 5dpo and i think im starting with the imaginary symptoms already :rofl: I woke up twice in night for a wee and ive been a little (TMI!) gassy :blush: today lol of course i wont have even implanted yet soo its all in my head but thinking it could be real keeps me amused haha

Going out for a ocoffee today with my dad so thats going to be nice :) hope you all have a good day!

:dust::dust:

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girls

OMG! Jaqui im so excited for you sweetie!! Im praying your lines keep getting darker xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Me too Nicky, not getting too exited yet though..........for obvious reasons. Im def not gunna announce it until/if I get a dark pos.......could be in for a wait...lol


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ok, i shoulda added 

'if I got one of these too!':happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/augsdigi002.jpg


----------



## Lilly123

hi all - congrats Jacqui on your :bfp:!! Fantastic news...good luck to everyone else... well I think I Od yesterday or today so got lots of BD in so lets hope and pray...:hug:


----------



## CHILLbilly

i had to check what day it was jacqui!!!!!!!! re-read your digie date from pic!!

YAY CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

OMG congrats jacquii, so hope this one sticks for you babe!!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

I uhm got a docs negative last tuesday and went shopping yesterday, for the hell of it i bought some asda hpt's. middle of afternoon and i got a

BIG FAT POSITIVE!


and another one again this morning! 

How weird eh, 3 weeks late and only now showing up?? got bloods tomorrow so im still going to go for them and see what they say!!!


----------



## Rah

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congrats xxxjacquixxx and sammielouize

Hope you have a great 9 months


----------



## Rah

Here where im upto
-OPK sat
+OPK sunday
BD sunday am and pm 
-OPK today

so should be ovulating anytime NOW!!! feel nothing though so cant tell for sure
Temp popped back to the average but i did sleep with no covers all night and was cold coz dog decided to join us and i was too tired to kick him off lol

Debating to BD tonight or not thinking i should but depends on OH

Sorry im not hanging around today i know there has been lots of posts but i wil catch up tomorrow, it was a neighbours funeral today and im just feeling very down she was a lovley young girl (15y) :cry:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

sammielouize said:


> I uhm got a docs negative last tuesday and went shopping yesterday, for the hell of it i bought some asda hpt's. middle of afternoon and i got a
> 
> BIG PAT POSITIVE!
> 
> 
> and another one again this morning!
> 
> How weird eh, 3 weeks late and only now showing up?? got bloods tomorrow so im still going to go for them and see what they say!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: OMG 3 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations Sammie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rah

NickyT75............24th August
HoneySunshine....25th August
frecklesweet........27th August
Tanya................31st August
NikiJJones...........3rd September (took a guess is this about right?)
Rah....................5th September
shmoo75..............8th September
DaisyDuke.........

August :bfp:
sammielouize and xxxjaquixxx

Julys :bfp:
Shinning_Star,Owo, LittleBee

Have any of these dates changed?


----------



## NikiJJones

Hello ladies.
Just popping by, and Congrats to Jacqui and SammieLousie!!!!
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:!!!!!
:dust: to everyone else. Let's get more Pingu :bfp:s very soon.
I'm having lovely time with DH off work. We are off for a few days away to Suffolk tomorrow. Doing the SMEP, but trying to keep busy and keep my mind off TTC on the whole.
:hug:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Lol it would class me as 7 weeks one day i think. So I would be a july and aug bfp lol. excited but holding back too cos of last time.


----------



## Anababe

WOW!! Congratulations Jacqui and Sammie!! Hope your have a very happy and healthy pregnancy!! :happydance::dance::happydance:

Rah - So sorry to hear about your neighbour.. 15 is so young :(



Rah said:


> NickyT75............24th August
> HoneySunshine....25th August
> frecklesweet........27th August
> Tanya................31st August
> NikiJJones...........3rd September (took a guess is this about right?)
> Rah....................5th September
> shmoo75..............8th September
> DaisyDuke.........
> 
> August :bfp:
> sammielouize and xxxjaquixxx
> 
> Julys :bfp:
> Shinning_Star,Owo, LittleBee
> 
> Have any of these dates changed?

Could you please add me to this list :blush: im due to test on 27th Aug. Thankyou :D

xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Sammie and Jac!!

OMG!!

So pleased for you CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

XXX


----------



## LittleBee

Hey Sammielouize and jaqui great news!!!! I wish you the best and for the rest Pingu team a big hug!! Xoxoxo


----------



## NickyT75

EEEEKK!! Im soooo excited for you girls Jacqui & Sammie :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Team Pingu's lucky streak strikes again!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope there are a few :bfp:'s left for the rest of us this month!! :rofl:

Go Team Pingu Go!!!! :happydance: 

Guess what girls...? I usually don't believe in symptom spotting but I've just had this weird scratchy feeling deep inside my belly button so now im sitting here thinking 'OMG! it felt like something burrowing into my womb!!' :rofl: 

Think I have officially lost the plot!! xx


----------



## Anababe

Morning girls.

NickyT - LOL lets hope it the egg getting comfy in there :D:D hehe

Nothing much to report from me today, really tired this morning (symptom?? or just that i went bed too late :rofl:), im not doing anything today just going to have a lazy day with my little C :) lol

Hope you all have a nice day! 

xx


----------



## owo

Hi All,

OMG Sammilouze i knew you must be PG. That's great news. 
Jacqui lets hope this is a sticky bean for you this time.

:happydance::happydance: two more people for Pingu Bumps :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Rah

NickyT75............24th August
HoneySunshine....25th August
anababe.............27th August
frecklesweet........27th August
Tanya................31st August
NikiJJones...........3rd September (took a guess is this about right?)
Rah....................5th September
shmoo75..............8th September
DaisyDuke.........

August :bfp:
sammielouize and xxxjaquixxx

Julys :bfp:
Shinning_Star,Owo, LittleBee


----------



## Rah

HI guys

Well im in the 2WW let the obsession begin lol

temp back to 'normal' after dip so will see what happens on the 5th and i am NOT testing sooner NOT
Please dont let me please

I just had a sneaky look and if i am baby will be due 15th May and i like that date so fingers crossed!


----------



## sam*~*louize

ok i had lots of bd whilst away, lmp 29th june. also last time bd 2 weeks ago yesterday. (god) bfp from away or could it even be that bd 2 weeks ago? i dont want to be 2 weeks bfp i want to be 7 but it got me thinking?


----------



## sam*~*louize

oh yeah, went for blood today, nurse no idea on what she was supposed to be doing cos i had bfp. so had none done. went back aout and made apptment with doctor. he did BP - all ok, gave me more folic acid, and has asked midwife people for early appointment :D


----------



## HoneySunshine

Such great news for you guys!!

Im shattered, tearful and my boobs are killing!! symptoms or pms?? hmmm, im only 6dpo

Hows everyone else?


----------



## Anababe

I want symptoms :hissy: hehe 6dpo and apart from being tired (def not unusual lol) and having a headache today.. im feeling no different.. still time yet though i guess! lol

My HPT's are right there in front of me in my bedroom.. im being so good not to test yet! Ive said i want to atleast wait til thurs (8dpo) which is of course still far too early but if i dont POAS soon i may go :wacko: hehehe :rofl:

xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ive just gone back to last month to see if my boobs were THIS painful (for 2 whole days now) by 6dpo - but cant find anything I posted stating what stage I was at!!

Hahaha! 

Oh dear. Curse this 2ww....


----------



## shmoo75

OMG!!! i am away from here for a couple of days and we have 2 :bfp:!!!! Big congratulations Sammie and Jacqui:happydance::happydance::happydance: I am sooooooooooo please and happy for you both. That makes 5 of us so far come on the rest of us bring on those :bfp: and big fat pingu bumps


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone

I have a confession to make....:blush: POAS this morning & got BFN (obviously - Im only 9DPO!!!) :dohh: but I couldn't help myself!! :rofl:

Planning to test again on saturday when I'll be 12DPO so wish me luck girls! xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Good Luck Nicky!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Nicky, GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Anababe

Afternoon ladies :)

NickyT - Sorry it was BFN! Good Luck for Saturday :D

Im really tired today.. again! My little boy is getting so hardwork in the night :roll:

7dpo.. into the 1ww!! :wacko: hehe

Anyway, not many symptoms to report.. felt a bit sick this morning and boobs a little sore, well not hurting just a little sensitive. Of course it could just be af on her way..

The problem ive got is my cycles have varied from 22 - 32 days over last 5 months so ive no idea when af is due! Im on CD22 today and as i ov'd on CD14/15 i doubt she'll be here just yet. Going to test on Sat, ill be 10dpo then.

xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Its official. 

:hissy:I hate the 2WW:hissy:....I think I hate the 2ww EVEN more than I hate the:witch:

Ive gone totally Bonkers! Ive googled every symptom under the sun (I should know them off by heart after 22months):rofl::rofl:
Ive read back on what happened last month. Ive compared my 2ww symptoms to pregnant ladies....Im even watching the baby channel :blush: (i know i know, too much time on my hands, but im on nights tonight so vegged out today)....

Grrr....7 days to go! Ok, so that means im in the 1ww!! Argh!! Even worse than the 2ww!!:hissy:

Really glad im using countdown to pregnancy this month though, its helping (believe it or not) with the insanity!!

Im so :sleep:


----------



## Shinning_Star

CONGRATULATIONS JACQUII AND SAMMIE :wohoo: I'm so pleased, can't wait to see you over in pingu bumps. I have to say pingu seems to be a lucky charm, reckon we've got gd odds. Well had three last month so shld have at least two more!

Good Luck Nicky for Sat, Here's hoping your 1ww passes by quickly! Anababe, well done, how on earth do you resist! LOL


----------



## Anababe

HoneySunshine said:


> Its official.
> 
> :hissy:I hate the 2WW:hissy:....I think I hate the 2ww EVEN more than I hate the:witch:
> 
> Ive gone totally Bonkers! Ive googled every symptom under the sun (I should know them off by heart after 22months):rofl::rofl:
> Ive read back on what happened last month. Ive compared my 2ww symptoms to pregnant ladies....Im even watching the baby channel :blush: (i know i know, too much time on my hands, but im on nights tonight so vegged out today)....
> 
> Grrr....7 days to go! Ok, so that means im in the 1ww!! Argh!! Even worse than the 2ww!!:hissy:
> 
> Really glad im using countdown to pregnancy this month though, its helping (believe it or not) with the insanity!!
> 
> Im so :sleep:

Awww hunni, im in exactly the same way! The 1ww is even more crazy than the 2ww!! :wacko: hehe 

Countdown to Pregnancy i agree is great! This is the first cycle ive used it and im searching every possible symptom haha

Hopefully this week will pass quickly for us! when are you testing? xx



Shinning_Star said:


> ..Good Luck Nicky for Sat, Here's hoping your 1ww passes by quickly! Anababe, well done, how on earth do you resist! LOL

Not very well!! :rofl: I POAS! damn! haha Neg of course.. :dohh::dohh::blush:

Its cured my satifaction for today anyhow :roll::laugh2:

Last two days ive been really thirsty/had dry mouth, like drinking soo much more than i normally would! Im not sure if thats a symptom but its only thing ive noticed has been totally different than normal. Oh and had a few very mild cramps/dull ache today. As well as a temp dip on my chart.. hoping thats not af on her way!

What you girls think?? https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/181a03

Hope your all well :)

xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Morning everyone. Hope your all well, when's testing?? rah get copy and pasting lol.

Let the Pingu lucky charm carry on!

Im feeling fine, narky now and then, nipples annoying me, not many symptoms really for you symptom spotters!


----------



## Anababe

Morning :)

Well my temp has gone right back up today! I would be happy but to be honest its gone a little too high i think.. im not going off my temping too much this month it dont seem right to me.. maybe i was to hot in bed last night or something! :dohh:

No symptoms yet this morning, but i have only just got up so there is time! :rofl: I have given into my addiction and am now POAS in a morning :blush: ooh well.. ive got loads of internet cheapies so they'll be fine! Im not buying any brand tests until af is late!

Hope everyone has a good day :)

xx


----------



## shmoo75

Anababe & NickyT sorry it is so far :bfn: fingers crossed you have both tested too early. Remeber Sammie had to wait until she was 3wks late before she got her :bfp:

Well I am sticking to my :sex: everyday until i get :bfp: or :witch: only day I didn't was Tuesday as I had bad earache and a sorethroat. To say my OH wasn't too happy with this as it was his birthday and he didn't get any:rofl::rofl::rofl: He thought it was in the bag as we are TTC:rofl::rofl: I thought a decent nights sleep was more important so I wasn't completly out of the game for the rest of the mth. I will probably test on 07/09 now


----------



## Anababe

Shmoo - :rofl: awww bless him! Well a good nights sleep is very important! Im sure he'll get plenty more BD to make up for his birthday :D hehe

Oh im not bothered it was a BFN.. i got another one today but at 8dpo i wouldnt expect anything else haha Im just impatient! :dohh:

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone

I resisted POAS this morning so im feeling quite proud of myself he he!

Its just so tempting when you have internet cheapies lying around isnt it Simone??

Im trying to wait until Sat/Sun before testing again which will hopefully increase my chance of a positive result (fingers crossed!!)

Haven't had any symptoms but Im not really a believer in early preg syptoms anyway TBH as I didn't get any with my last 2 pregnancies until I was past the 6wk mark & any time I have had loads of symptoms & absolutely convinced myself I was pregnant - I've ended up with BFN's!! LOL

Oooo I see most of us are down to the 1WW now eh? exciting & frustrating at the same time!! good luck everyone!! xx


----------



## Anababe

Well done on resisting POAS Nicky!! =D&gt; lol

Yes it is very tempting :rofl: but im going to try not to now til sat/sun like you, ill be 10/11dpo then and more chance of getting a BFP than now at 8dpo! hehe

Yep quite a few of us in 1ww now.. hopefully we'll be going over to the first tri together :D:D

:dust:

xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hey Friends!!

Phew where do I start? I think im ill! That or pregnant!! FX!

Boobs have been killing since 2/3 dpo, feeling dizzy, hot flashes, feeling nausious, gone off my fave coco pops!, I ache badly, exhausted, twinges in my tummy....Dh didnt put the bin out this morning...OMG I went mental!! I'd come off nights, and he was home (I just wanted to sleep but he was being lazy and still in bed, so that annoyed me and he needed to walk the dog and go to work). This was 8am, I said to him, dont forget to put the bin out (only gets collected every 2 weeks).

Ok, so, 9:30am, bin men are outside, DH is still asleep, hes late for work, bin isnt out, dog hasnt been walked and I need to sleep as I have come off a 14.5hr shift and have to be back for 5pm for another 14.5hr shift!! NOT HAPPY. :hissy::hissy:

But this is pure rage! Im properly cross, and I never get like that! Then I burst into tears really wound up! :rofl:

WOW, weird....so anyway, if im not pregnant then I reckon DH is gonna trade me in as Im turning into one of those nagging wives I swore Id never be!!:blush:

Anyway! 

Anababe, Nicky - well done for resisting!! Im trying to too...only coz Im on nights and I know it'd be neg now anyway, not because Im strong!!

Shmoo - sounds like you have it all covered!! I gave up bd'ing days after ov!! exhausted!!

Rah, NikiJ, Frecklesweet? How you girls going?

Everyone else, hope the 2ww isnt too painful for you!!

:hug:


----------



## Anababe

Wow, sounding really promising Honey!! :D How exciting!

Not one single symptom for me today.. not even tired which is unusual for me anyway haha def not feeling hopeful for this month to be honest, i know sperm is supposed to be able survive 3-5days but i only had one chance and it was 2 days (PM of CD13 and ov'd CD15) before ov so i doubt it will have worked.

Ah well, im trying to stay positive though!

I've just been out with my friend and my little boy for a meal, was lovely and took my mind off this awful 2ww! lol 

xx


----------



## Ritz

Hi all,:wave:

Im wondering if any of you OV yesterday? I need somebody to help me trough this 2WW. This is cycle #9 TTC #1. I am praying that this time I will get my :bfp: DH and I :sex: almost every day.


----------



## Anababe

Haha aww bless me! Ive been worrying all day about my temp going up too high this morning and how it didnt look right.. well after just chatting to someone they said this mornings temp is almost a fever.. lol ive rechecked and id put 37.7 instead of 36.7 haha ooh thats what happens when you wake at 6am to take your temperature!! :rofl: my chart is looking much more normal now :dohh: lol

Good Luck Ritz, seems like you got more than enough BD in :D:D


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Ritz and welcome to Team Pingu. I am quite away behind everyone else on here as, my last cycle was 42 days. I am currently on CD11 and hopefully I will OV on BH Monday.

Honeysunshine - It all sounds quite promising for you I have my fingers crossed it means you get a :bfp:

NickyT & Anababe - I know what you mean about being impatient and POAS far too early as a result. I say I will test on 07/09 as that is the day before :witch: is due if I am on a 28day cycle but, you just know I will test earlier than that as, I wont be able to resist as I too have loads of internet cheapies

I think I just might OV around Monday as I have started being really moody for no reason and very spotty under my chin and on my neck(I just look so lovely how could my OH refuse me?!:rofl::rofl:). Before my m/c I used to get these symptoms leading up to OV just need my EWCM to come back and I will be back to normal. Fingers crossed.


----------



## NickyT75

Ritz - welcome to the gang hun

Honey - wow sounds good for you, fingers crossed 

Simone - are you with FF? can you copy a link to your chart so I can have a little look? xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

let's hope you don't get another 42 day cycle schmoo! but then if you know your always going to be that long its not as bad, its when she tricks you! still cant work out why i was negative on 2w+3 but positive on 3w. surely that late? either that or i am only 2 weeks like i said cos of when i bd? god knows, come on midwife phone me pleeeease.

Come on your BFP's too girls. got to get another one at least this month to keep our 3 a month going!


----------



## Rah

sammielouize said:


> Morning everyone. Hope your all well, when's testing?? rah get copy and pasting lol.

Done ;)

NickyT75............24th August
HoneySunshine....25th August
anababe.............27th August
frecklesweet........27th August
Tanya................31st August
NikiJJones...........3rd September (took a guess is this about right?)
Rah....................5th September
shmoo75..............7th September
DaisyDuke.........

August 
sammielouize and xxxjaquixxx

Julys 
Shinning_Star,Owo, LittleBee


----------



## Rah

NickyT75 said:


> Can you copy a link to your chart so I can have a little look? xx

I think this should be law for EVERYONE im getting obsessed lol



shmoo75 said:


> very spotty under my chin and on my neck(I just look so lovely how could my OH refuse me?!:rofl::rofl:)..

Me too...i have a total of 7!!! yes 7!!!! little spots round my chin/mouth i feel so yuck 



Anababe said:


> Haha aww bless me! Ive been worrying all day about my temp going up too high this morning and how it didnt look right.. well after just chatting to someone they said this mornings temp is almost a fever.. lol ive rechecked and id put 37.7 instead of 36.7 haha ooh thats what happens when you wake at 6am to take your temperature!! :rofl: my chart is looking much more normal now :dohh: lol

Im a 6.30am'er and its a killer i have worked out that if i look real quick when i turn the thermonitor back on it will flash the temp so i look later when i bit more awake lol



Ritz said:


> Hi all,:wave: I need somebody to help me trough this 2WW.

Hi :wave: 



HoneySunshine said:


> I think im ill! That or pregnant!! FX!
> 
> Boobs have been killing since 2/3 dpo, feeling dizzy, hot flashes, feeling nausious, gone off my fave coco pops!, I ache badly, exhausted, twinges in my tummy....

Sounding good everything crossed for you when do you test?


----------



## Anababe

Yes heres the link to my chart

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/181a03

:) xx


----------



## Rah

Anababe said:


> Yes heres the link to my chart
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/181a03
> 
> :) xx

Nice one now i can stalk you lol
Can you add it to your signiture as well so i dont have to go back through the pages?


----------



## Anababe

hehe of course i shall do that now :p

Been getting like a dull ache/pressure in my right side for past few hours. Its really quite mild and probably wouldnt notice it if i was being all active lol its not painful, its just there in the background :roll: wow i have a way of explaining things.. i know what i mean anyway :rofl:

other than that nothing else different.. apart from im still so thirsty.. i drank all my sons fruit shoots today :shock: how naughty of me haha

Just been out with my dog and Caeden, his first time on a swing.. bless him! He was giggling so much :D so cute! lol

Hope your all well :) xx


----------



## shmoo75

Rah - Its a good job we are married already could not do with trying to pull looking like this:rofl::rofl:

I have my fingers crossed for us all this cycle come on the :bfp::bfp:

The count down begins for the 1st offical testing date which is for NickyT on 24th only 3 more sleeps to go for you NickyT


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ill Test on Sunday, but AF isnt due til Thurs so probably a bit early still?

I think ive got flu. I feel crap, sore throat, hot and cold sweats, feel rubbish!!

:(


----------



## NickyT75

Hi everyone

I am sooo weak!! I tested this morning and got BFN (that'll teach me eh?) 

Im only 11DPO so I spose there's a very slim chance its still too early but im not very hopeful TBH as I just don't 'feel it' this month.

Oh well.... roll on next month eh? xx


----------



## Anababe

Aww Nicky, sorry it was BFN! Still early though yet :hugs:

Honey- Good Luck for testing Sunday. Af is due wed for me at the latest but she could come anytime from now until then.. fingers crossed she doesnt turn up! lol TBH im not feeling too hopeful either, but your symptoms sound very promising! :)

Im all sniffly today. Not so much got a cold i dont think, just my nose. Ahh i dunno, ive not been toilet yet, think ill go get my FMU out of the way so i cant POAS! haha Im finding this waiting til sat is very hard! lol :roll: Its a shame for us addicts.. :laugh2:

Hope your all ok! xx


----------



## Anababe

Ok i failed.. i POAS! BUT.. not only have i done that.. ive started the crazy tilting of the stick in every direction poss, holding it to the light and squinting.. to imagine a line there :rofl: of course, not even an imaginable line has shown up so i would say a definite BFN :laugh2:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Anababe you make me chuckle!!

Brilliant, youve really cheered me up, I left work early this morning as was feeling really rough all night, sore throat, cough, achey, hot flashes etc etc....got home and was sick!

So I feel really really rotten!! Not only that, Im exhausted, but too exhausted to sleep (which I should really after a long night shift)

I blooming hope Im preggers or Im having symptoms and am ill for nothing!! :)


----------



## Anababe

:p:p

Aww Honey.. i hope you get your BFP at the end of it all!! I wish i had more symptoms.. the flu right now would be great :rofl: haha

Hmm im so tired.. but im in quite a good mood today! Although i do think this 2ww is dangerous for my sanity! 

Oh dear me, i left my washing out last night and its raining! :( :roll: Oh well!

Off to see my dad soon, he's got a chest infection bless him! Still.. i need shopping so he cant get out of driving me to tesco!! hehe :laugh2:

Have a lovely day ladies and i hope you feel better (or not! :p) soon Honey! 

xxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Just dropping by to let ya know still thinking of your awaiting your :bfp:'s honey,nickyt rah and anababe!

Good luck for your 2ww the rest of you galies!


----------



## NickyT75

Simone - Im totally with you on the whole tilting the stick into crazy angles 'just incase!' LOL

I got a BFN this morning then a few hours later decided to pee on an OPK (dunno why??) but I got a faint line so then proceeded to rummage through my wheelie bin (it is bin day today so it was on the street!! :blush:) just to double check that my BFP hadn't magically appeared :rofl:

Needless to say after much stick tilting & eye straining I concluded that it was still :bfn: :hissy:

Can't believe I actually took the test out of the rubbish tho when someone could've seen me & thought I was a crazy lady!! :blush: :rofl:

I am ashamed of myself! :rofl: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

:headspin::headspin::awww:OMG that hilarious Nicky!:awww::rofl::rofl:

However I can totally relate to you and Simone, I havent poas yet because I know Id be doing the whold rummaging through the bin/straining my eyes and neck thing!!

The 2ww reduces us to nothing less than crazy! :rofl:

Nicky you testing tmrw??

Also I have to ask why the opk test?? Is this a 2ww craziness or does it double up as a pregnancy test?? :blush:

:hug:


----------



## Anababe

Hahah Nicky! I havent done the going through the bin yet! But dont you just know its going to happen sometime within the next 5 days! lol i also havent done opk's yet.. thats when i run out of HPT's and need to satisfy my POAS addiction :rofl: xxx


----------



## tillymum

Hi girlies, I sorta flew in last week and introduced myself got a :bfn: and flew out again!! 
Stil no :witch: and getting fed up waiting, can't be bothered testing again yet as weirdly I thought I might have OV'd last weekend right before I was testing, so will just wait till next weekend and see if she graces me with her horrible presence!...or alternatively if a :bfp: graces me with a most welcome presence!! not likely though!!
Good luck to all who are testing this weekend and sorry for those of you who got your BFN


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies

My temp has shot up this morning so I got excited & tested with an internet cheapie & thought I had the faintest of faint lines so used a 1st Response & got BFN :hissy:

Oh well guess I'll test again tomorrow just incase xx


----------



## shmoo75

NickyT - Don't give up hope yet. When I was preggers I got a really faint :bfp: on an internet cheapie the day I was due AF but, when I used an CB non digi it was :bfn: I retested 3days later with internet cheapie and CB digi and got a :bfp: on both. You might be preggers and it is quite early on so only internet cheapie picked it up. I really do have my fingers crossed for you hun.

Today is CD13 for me and hoping to OV in the next couple of days. My FF chart has not indicated when I will OV yet but, this is my 1st cycle of using it so I guess it might take a couple to sort out.


----------



## Rah

Hi Guys

Im going away in a bit for the weekend so this will be last post for a few days
my temp is crap and gone back down so i think im out this month but a june baby sounds good to me so will go for it next month lol

I have had a quck read through and hope to see some :bfp:s when im back Nicky being one!!!

Got to go we are leaving now lol
Sarah


----------



## Rah

NickyT75............24th August
HoneySunshine....25th August
anababe.............27th August
frecklesweet........27th August
Tanya................31st August
NikiJJones...........3rd September (took a guess is this about right?)
Rah....................5th September
shmoo75..............7th September
DaisyDuke.........

August 
sammielouize and xxxjaquixxx

Julys 
Shinning_Star,Owo, LittleBee


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hey Girls,

NickyT! You go girl! Whens af due? maybe you tested early? FX!!

I tested today ...I couldnt resist.

Weird though, I got a definite :bfn: on my ic test, but a faint :bfp: on an opk test!! Hmmm, :bfp:I have to say I did only do opk by accident, it was 5am and I was being sick (flu) and I just grabbed the nearest test (oops).

Im only 10dpo, so maybe Im a little early yet? AF due on Thursday, so 5days to go :witch:

4 days til I should test I guess!!

I still feel rubbish, had a massive argument with H (not so DH) last night (well about 3:30am) about me being ill. Bloody sod, I understand he's had a hard week at work etc etc, but I cant help coughing and snotting and having to go to be sick and the loo etc....he just moaned, when he should have been awake with me making me drinks etc :rofl::rofl:....

I called himm selfish (?) haha! and stropped off into spare room coughing as loudly as possible!! I think he feels guilty as he's gone to make me a cuppa tea now! :blush:

Im blaming hormones, pms or otherwise, Ive been a right cow lately, with pure rage and then crying for no reason! Im officially a mentalist!! Like I said, I hope Im preggers just so it explains my mood swings!

Hope youre all well!! get bd'ing shmoo! FX!

:hug:


----------



## Anababe

Morning girls :D

Just a quickie today, off to Manchester soon for Gay Pride.. woo :D:D hehe first one ive ever done sober mind, how will i cope haha :laugh2:

Well 10dpo today, ive got the worst constipation (TMI! haha) and that little dull cramp i said i have been getting for few days, was not so mild this morning. It was so painful! I had to take painkillers.. not sure if its good thing or not. I never get cramps like that before af so i know its not her. Not tested this morning!! are you proud!?! hahah :rofl:
Trying to leave testing til Mon, 12dpo!

I want to see BFP's when i get back!! Good Luck Honey and NickyT! :hug:

Anyways ladies, have a lovely weekend! Ill try pop on tomoro :)

Simone xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Rah said:


> NickyT75............24th August
> HoneySunshine....25th August
> anababe.............27th August
> frecklesweet........27th August
> Tanya................31st August
> NikiJJones...........3rd September (took a guess is this about right?)
> Rah....................5th September
> shmoo75..............7th September
> DaisyDuke.........
> 
> August
> sammielouize and xxxjaquixxx
> 
> Julys
> Shinning_Star,Owo, LittleBee


In hind sight I think i was being very optimistic seen as af isnt due til 28th....so testing now on 27th as official date (yeah right, like I wont test again before!!)


----------



## Shinning_Star

Awww, just dropping by, I'm away now to for a week, back on mon 1 sept after first midwife app and second interview for Vision Express!
Really really hoping to see :bfp:'s for honey and nickyt ! ! Best of luck babes!

Love and hugs a wee sprinkling of extra lucky (not extra virgin) :dust: :dust: and a bit more :dust:


----------



## NikiJJones

Nicky and HoneySunshine: I'm so hoping that you both get nice clear BFPs in the next few days.
Shmoo: any sign of OV? 
I think we missed this cycle. :cry: I had EWCM Tuesday, but OPK was negative. Tried for a BD anyway, but DH was not in the mood and this resulted in argument. Then after he fell asleep I got severe OV pains. Wednesday morning my I got a CBFM peak and my temps had shot up, and DH was in the mood for BD by after breakfast, but I think OV was well and truely over then, and was too late as my temp had already risen. So not feeling positive for this cycle at all.
Also got a date for my laparoscopy etc. It is Sep 17th, which is when I'm due next OV, so I guess next cycle will be out for me too, which means no more TTC till October. I'm not even sure how long my cycles will take to get back to normal after surgery. So I'm probably going to be taking a bit of a break from the whole thing, and focussing on the start of term which is in a week. Hopefully I'll be so busy, I won't have time to think about it all too much. Will keep on popping by here to see how you are all doing though.
:hug:


----------



## shmoo75

Oh NikiJones I am sorry to hear that you might be out for a couple of mths. Its good news about your surgery date if your not preggers this mth then at least your having something done and you will be back TTC again before you know it.

NickyT & Honeysunshine - I do so hope you both get :bfp: in a few days time

I haven't had any EWCM yet or cramps which indicate OV. I have had on/off boob pain and I have been really spotty. The spots seem to be going now thank goodness!!! i am about to go and have my hair done as me and DH are out at a 21st birthday party tonight. Also went to Lakeside and we spent loads:rofl::rofl: Credit crunch? What credit crunch?:rofl::rofl: Hope you all have a great BH wkend


----------



## HoneySunshine

Niki, dont give up hope yet!! Glad youve got your hospital stuff sorted...fx you wont even need it!

I just read this (when I was googling symptoms :dohh:) ............

"phantom pregnancy symptoms can occur in people who are hoping for a child. It's just like if you were exposed to an lethal illness you could possibly start experiencing symptoms of the illness because of the fear of getting it even if you hadn't contracted it" - some people are so unhelpful!! :cry:

:cry::cry: I think im just crazy :cry::cry:

this 2ww cant be healthy! I think its given me my flu!! :hissy:

When I was preggers before (with both mc) I never had any symptoms (is this because I wasnt so clued up on what I 'should' be feeling??....

I know no-one can answer this, sorry for being so miserable! just feeling very low and ill!!


----------



## NickyT75

Im out guys :cry:

:witch: arrived this morning so my faint line yesterday must've been an evap :hissy:

Oh well.... I started using my CBFM today so maybe I'll have more luck this month eh?

good luck to everyone else :hugs: xx


----------



## shmoo75

NickyT - I am so sorry the ole :witch: got you today. I have my fingers crossed that the CBFM works for you. It can't hurt

Honeysunshine - I hope you feel better soon and you get a :bfp: to help you recover

There was no :sex: in my house last night as DH was far to drunk and tired to do anything but sleep. Oh well I will have to grab him later today. Starting to get some more OV like symptoms the odd cramp like pain, increased sex drive(this is a new one for me since m/c), boob tenderness and don't forget the spots they are still there but no new ones have appeared


----------



## HoneySunshine

Nicky, sorry af got you :( - at least you get to do your trial though! which is a positive! :happydance:

Simone? - Hows the 2ww treating you? 

Rah? How you doing?

Niki? - 6 weeks summer holidays seems like so long! I cant believe its all come round again so soon (sorry not rubbing it in, just where does time go?) You officially in the 2ww?

Shmoo? - get bd'ing girl!

Where's frecklesweet and the others?? Thread seems to have gone a little quite?

I feel crap, cant sleep, cant lay down as I get blocked up, etc etc....this sucks, my nice bh wkend with dh is ruined coz of stupid flu. To top it all off im 11dpo and got a :bfn: - Is it still too early to test or am I clutching at straws? I know its not over til :witch: arrives (thurs) but I cant help feeling like Im out now - and all my signs were looking so good!! :cry:

Oh well, I guess Ill find out soon enough!!


Anyway, Hope youre all well and healthy! Im gonna pop over to bumps and say hi, check they're keeping our seats warm!

No doubt Ill be online all day googling symptoms and sendsing myself crazy as DH has banished me to the bed room as Im diseased. We dont even have a tv in here! so I snuck the laptop up. Im meant to be :sleep::sleep: but I cant, boobs are too sore and nose is too snotty!! haha

:hug:


----------



## HoneySunshine

OMG, there is actually a website called www.peeonastick.com !!

That should satisfy my cravings for today!! FX


----------



## shmoo75

Oh Honey you poor lamb. 11DPO is I think a touch too early to tell maybe Tues or Wed? I have my fingers crossed for you.

I am sooooooooooo far behind you guys as I am hopefully approaching OV in a couple of days then into 2ww madness!!!! As long as it doesn't turn out to be another stupid 42 day cycle!!! Time will tell i suppose


----------



## HoneySunshine

Can I take a flu plus tablet or beechams hot drink thing do you reckon?

I dont even know if im pg! Dh sys I shouldnt risk it! Its ok for him, he's not the one dying here!!

What do you reckon?


----------



## shmoo75

A friend of mine with her last pregnancy had a terrible cold and used to take a lemsip a day in the evening before going to bed. Can you not ask google?


----------



## Anababe

Hiya girls

NickyT - Im so sorry the :witch: got you hun :hugs: Good Luck with the CBFM!

Honey - Aww hun im sorry your feeling so bad but you do make me laugh :p I really hope you get your BFP at the end of it all. Will make the horrible 2ww that you've had worth it :D

I was really looking forward to pride yesterday and now i wish id never gone :( it was awful! I've been complaining ive had no symptoms and its like they all hit me at once last night, cramps in my right side, headache, my back (lower) was really hurting all night, was constipated and gassy blush: TMI LOL) I kept getting hot flashes and dizzy spells and i was so exhausted, ready to go home for 10pm :rofl: I'll admit i felt so positive really thought it had worked this month.. but then.. i noticed some pinkish cm on the tp when i went both times in the pub.. so i think af is on her way. Im so gutted but oh well theres always next month eh

Hope you've all had nice weekend :) 

Simone xx


----------



## Anababe

Oh great.. just looked in mirror and noticed ive got 3 spots coming all at same time! Aren't i going to look lovely haha :laugh2: This never happens before af soo hope thats a good sign FX!!

I haven't POAS for 2 days.. :shock: hehe Im going to test in the morning.. cant wait LOL :D

xx


----------



## shmoo75

Goodluck for testing tomorrow Anababe


----------



## HoneySunshine

GOOD LUCK!!

Really hope you get your BFP tmrw!! 

We want to be the first to know!!

:happydance:


----------



## Anababe

Thanks :)

ill only be 12dpo so official test date not til wed but ive got a FRER soo hoping if i am pregnant it'll show lol fx.

How you feeling now Honey? Your due to test same day as me are you? My AF is due Wed/Thurs.

xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Anababe said:


> Thanks :)
> 
> ill only be 12dpo so official test date not til wed but ive got a FRER soo hoping if i am pregnant it'll show lol fx.
> 
> How you feeling now Honey? Your due to test same day as me are you? My AF is due Wed/Thurs.
> 
> xx

Feeling less fluey more full of cold now...hey ho! 3 days in bed/on sofa under duvet - 1 more tmrw will see me right I hope!

Yep, due to test weds...af due thurs...again fx.

TMI - just had 1 spot of brown cm (only way I can describe it) - implantation? although abit late at 11dpo?? Or could I have been coughing so hard that ive ruptured my insides?? :rofl::rofl::rofl: - probably the latter!

We will see!!


----------



## hekate

Hello Everybody!

I am new here and I am hoping to join you...as this bloody tww is driving me bonkers!!!!

I am only 5 dpo (ovulated about day 16 on a 30ish day cycle) and cannot think about nothing else....I have been on the internet all day reading about symptoms....I feel lucky this month, but I think I felt the same last month:rofl:

how are you all managing the tww?
help! :hissy:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Good Luck Anababe for tomorrow !!!! xxxxx

I'll be looking for your announcement!:hugs:

How are the pingu girlies on here? 
Anyone else due to test as yet?

Ohhh I miss you all:cry: (but wouldnt come back)


----------



## Anababe

Thanks Jacqui, how are you doing hun?

Well i tested this morning but i cant really afford be wasting tests and as im not feeling too hopeful i decided not to use my FRER, i used a cheapy though and BFN :sad1:. Im not sure how well these work though as i never was able to get a positive opk with these either. Ill test again tomoro and use the FRER or pick up a CB, ill be 13dpo tomoro and it should def show up then. If it doesnt im not testing again until :witch: is late. But i think shes going to show :( 

Ah well, good luck for Wed Honey :hug:

Simone xx


----------



## Anababe

ok.. i did the test 10 mins ago, came downstairs made my babys bottle, answered the phone, came to post a reply on BnB :roll: and just went back to throw it away and theres a pink line staring right at me.. omg i cant even take it as a BFP as its been 10 mins.. evap?? Tomoro is so long away to tst again!! you think if i dont drink alot ill be able re test in few hours? I know SMU isnt as good but ive GOT to try LOL. urm, ill put up a picture and you tell me what to do please haha :D

xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

pics pics pics!!!

omg that amazing Simone, so pleased for you!!

I tested this morning, fmu - BFN. gutted, If there was a month that I was convinced I was pregnanct then that was this one :(

well 12dpo today, af due in 3 days....


----------



## HoneySunshine

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Good Luck Anababe for tomorrow !!!! xxxxx
> 
> I'll be looking for your announcement!:hugs:
> 
> How are the pingu girlies on here?
> Anyone else due to test as yet?
> 
> Ohhh I miss you all:cry: (but wouldnt come back)

Hey Jac!

How you feeling girl? Cold better yet? We miss you too :cry:..although in the nicest possible way, we dont want you back :rofl:

Im due af on Thurs so 12dpo today, :bfn: gutted, have been charting my symptoms this month on countdown and I havent been imagining them, but i have had flu since Thursday....I was convinced this month more than ever before..:hissy:

Hey Ho!! Obviously Im blaming you for setting the :bfp: 10dpo! so im certain im not preggers now its 12dpo and no :bfp: :rofl::rofl::rofl:

How's pregnancy? :hug:


----------



## Anababe

Aww Honey sorry it was a BFN. Theres still time yet :hug: im still pretty much convinced its a BFN for me today i dont normally take a result if its after the time limit.

ok here it is, its a little blurry and not very good quality cuz its off my phone and you can only just see the line lol it is darker on the actual test :roll:

https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u208/shorty-73/test.jpg


----------



## Anababe

ok that is actually a really rubbish picture haha :rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

hekate said:


> Hello Everybody!
> 
> I am new here and I am hoping to join you...as this bloody tww is driving me bonkers!!!!
> 
> I am only 5 dpo (ovulated about day 16 on a 30ish day cycle) and cannot think about nothing else....I have been on the internet all day reading about symptoms....I feel lucky this month, but I think I felt the same last month:rofl:
> 
> how are you all managing the tww?
> help! :hissy:

Hi Hekate!

Welcome to the mad house!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Anababe said:


> Aww Honey sorry it was a BFN. Theres still time yet :hug: im still pretty much convinced its a BFN for me today i dont normally take a result if its after the time limit.
> 
> ok here it is, its a little blurry and not very good quality cuz its off my phone and you can only just see the line lol it is darker on the actual test :roll:
> 
> https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u208/shorty-73/test.jpg

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Simone! That pic is rubbish :) :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Ummm, to be fair, i cant really tell from that pic....see I was looking at the line further away from the test line. How do you have 3 lines on your test girl??? :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Take away the middle line (the one youve marked) and Id have said that was a +ve....but you have 3 lines :) brilliant! Most women only want 2!!
Sorry, Im no help :)


----------



## Anababe

Hi and welcome Hekate! :hi:

xx


----------



## Anababe

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: haha i know theres not 2 lines on actual the test, just the picture.. i dont understand that.. everyone should just ignore that terrible picture and i shall test again later :rofl:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hi everyone, still check here lol, not actually moved anywhere or posted anywhere else i dont think!

Been away camping for 2 days, nice break, far too much washing to do now. Got sore bbies, feeling tired and achey! Want a call from midwife this week please!!!! Got a headache yesterday, and that happened before mc last time, so needless to say im scared!

Can't remember everyones happening's sorry, had to read about 6 pages to catch up! Hope your all well!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya Sammie!

Its amazing how much washing camping generates isnt it?

Glad youre well xx


----------



## hekate

anababe: when you going to test again? let us know! this is so exciting!


----------



## HoneySunshine

I reckon Im out this month :cry:

Last night I got a tiny bit of sticky brown cm when I went to the loo :hissy:

This morning again I got a tiny bit again, literally only when I wiped (sorry tmi) - and a very small patch on underwear, again brown.

:witch: is due Thurs and is never ever early. Infact she is so always on time I could set my clock by her!! But still, there is always a first for everything!!

Besides, its too late for implantaion at 12dpo, and its not exactly spotting anyway I guess, llike I said, its just brown sticky cm, very weird.

Plus all my symptoms have disappeared. Even my boobs, which up until last night had been majorly swollen and veiny and so sore (for like 2 weeks) have gone back to normal....which I have to say Im very grateful for! Walking down the stairs was becoming painful!!

So anyway, I know its not over til :witch: officially flies in, but thought Id share my strange body issues!! haha!!

:cry::cry::cry: - maybe next month??


----------



## shmoo75

Oh Honeysunshine sorry your symptoms have gone away but, as you said it aint over til that ole hag :witch: flys in and properly spoils it for you

Welcome Hecate to the madness that is Team Pingu!!

Anababe - Test again tomorrow or Wed with internet cheapie and see if we can have a better piccie:rofl::rofl:


----------



## hekate

it can still be implantation bleeding!


----------



## Anababe

I have just been out for the new First Response test that can be done 6 days before missed AF.. BFN :cry:

So sorry your feeling down Honey, our cycles this month have been very similar!

All my symptoms gone today, even them cramps i had in my side. Im def out this month i know i am. I also got some brownish cm when i wiped at 11dpo which is unusual but as i dont know 100%when af is due she could arrive anytime up til sat (32day cycle has been my longest).. Thursday being 29days which FF has put as my average. Im so gutted :cry::cry: felt really positive for last couple days. Ah well will try again next month :sad1:

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## Rah

Anababe said:


> I have just been out for the new First Response test that can be done 6 days before missed AF.. BFN :cry:

But only a small % get :bfp: and the % goes up the closer to AF due date Be strong and test wed


----------



## Rah

Well im back from the caravan and thank god i wasnt testing while there this time lol
so i carried on with the temping but think i am out this month i just dont feel it so i had a drink last night hay a free bottle of wine would of been rude to say no!
Sew some fab baby things that i wanted and OH said we should get them!!!!! but after much much thought i said no we can always come back in a few months i dont want to tempt anything but OH was like are you sure we can hide them i can run them back the car now and no one will know we have them but i stood by my no but they were so nice i think i could of brought the whole shop! so you all know where im off to when we get our BFP lol


----------



## Rah

HoneySunshine said:


> I reckon Im out this month :cry:
> 
> Last night I got a tiny bit of sticky brown cm when I went to the loo :hissy:
> 
> This morning again I got a tiny bit again, literally only when I wiped (sorry tmi) - and a very small patch on underwear, again brown.
> 
> :witch: is due Thurs and is never ever early. Infact she is so always on time I could set my clock by her!! But still, there is always a first for everything!!
> 
> So anyway, I know its not over til :witch: officially flies in, but thought Id share my strange body issues!! haha!!

You said it girl!!!



sammielouize said:


> Been away camping for 2 days, nice break, far too much washing to do now. Got sore bbies, feeling tired and achey! Want a call from midwife this week please!!!! Got a headache yesterday, and that happened before mc last time, so needless to say im scared!
> !

HI Sammie Nice 2 days to go away i went to wales int he caravan this weekend was fab, 
I hope everything is ok if the MW doesnt call you...you call her!



NickyT75 said:


> Im out guys :cry:
> :witch: arrived this morning so my faint line yesterday must've been an evap :hissy:
> Oh well.... I started using my CBFM today so maybe I'll have more luck this month eh?

Sorry your out this month but fingers crossed you have a lucky CBFM as well



shmoo75 said:


> There was no :sex: in my house last night as DH was far to drunk and tired to do anything but sleep. Oh well I will have to grab him later today. Starting to get some more OV like symptoms the odd cramp like pain, increased sex drive(this is a new one for me since m/c), boob tenderness and don't forget the spots they are still there but no new ones have appeared

Hope you BD'd in time! and im gald there are no new spots 



hekate said:


> Hello Everybody!

HI and Welcome


----------



## HoneySunshine

Rah well done for sticking to your guns with the shopping! Its so tempting isnt it??

Well im officially out :-({|=: ...:witch: got me, 4 days early :cry: :cry: :cry:
Ive always had a 29day cycle with spotting in eve of day 29 and full blown by morning of day 30 :cry::cry::cry: She's never early, I hate her, officially hate her. I want to burn her at the stake!!:hissy::sad2:

This sucks big time, I really thought I was in this month. I have no idea why she has arrived so early (1st time early since last mc Nov '06) :shrug:....

I guess Im on CD1. again.....time to get drunk (when im feeling better) :wine:


----------



## sam*~*louize

just seen another "team" on cycle buddies  people must like our idea !

rah where in wales do you go?
honeysunshine - ohhhhhhh. what can i say, you still dont want it there xx


----------



## hekate

I am only 6dpo and I am an absolute emotional wreck....between crying and having a tantrum...poor DP....
how can I handle this?


----------



## NickyT75

Welcome to the gang Hekate.

Man this has been the worst/heaviest period I've ever had!! & im only on CD2!!! 
Constant lower backache & extremely heavy - AF must really have it in for me this month!! (Old bag!) hope she gets it out of her system then buggers off for the next 9 months! LOL

Hugs to everyone xx


----------



## Rah

NickyT75 said:


> Man this has been the worst/heaviest period I've ever had!! & im only on CD2!!!
> Constant lower backache & extremely heavy - AF must really have it in for me this month!! (Old bag!) hope she gets it out of her system then buggers off for the next 9 months! LOL

Shes only doing this as she knows its the last chance she will have for a good 9 months!!!!



hekate said:


> I am only 6dpo and I am an absolute emotional wreck....between crying and having a tantrum...poor DP....
> how can I handle this?

Stay strong its hard i know
Let me know your testing date and i will add to the list of pingus :)



sammielouize said:


> just seen another "team" on cycle buddies  people must like our idea !
> 
> rah where in wales do you go?

Thats because its a fab idea!!!:rofl:
We are 1mile from the somerfield in abergele just on outskirts of tywyn where do you live?


----------



## Rah

anababe.............27th August
frecklesweet........27th August
Tanya................31st August
hekate.................2nd September
NikiJJones...........3rd September (took a guess is this about right?)
Rah....................5th September
shmoo75..............7th September
DaisyDuke.........
NickyT75............
HoneySunshine....

August 
sammielouize and xxxjaquixxx

Julys 
Shinning_Star,Owo, LittleBee


----------



## hekate

my testing date would be the 2nd of September....
if I can manage until then that is....


----------



## Rah

Back to work after a bank hol I HATE it lol

well temp went up a little today but after the dodgy dip im not sure what it means yet although FF says a O'd on CD 16 so thats a good thing

Have a good day pingus


----------



## shmoo75

Honeysunshine - so sorry that :witch: got you early how rude of her!!!

Rah - Good to see you back and well done for saying no to the baby things

Sammie - sorry you got a headache and it is making you more scared than you were. Fingers crossed that everything will be ok this time and the midwife calls you soon

NickyT - Sorry :witch: is being a cow. She can be like that sometimes. Fingers crossed its because she wont be at your house for 9mths that she is so bad.

NickiJones - Where are you? Hope you having a really good time with your OH

I am starting to get more cramps so hopefully it means I will OV soon. I'm still BDing like crazy with my OH so fingers crossed.


----------



## NickyT75

morning girls

Im still feeling like absolute crap! AF is well & truly taking it out of me this time & making me feel really down :cry:

Ive hardly slept for the last 2 nights coz of pains in my stomach & lower back and I am losing loads more blood than normal so im planning to ring the doctors as soon as they open.

sorry to be putting a downer on the thread but im really struggling to be positive at the moment as i feel so crappy, I have my consultant appt next monday to go thru Sophie's post mortem results & its really playing on my mind that they may have found something wrong with me that could mean I cant have a successful pregnancy :cry:

Im so upset as I was hoping to be pregnant again by now coz Sophie's due date is fast approaching, but instead of being happily pregnant I have the WORST :witch: ever which is a constant reminder of losing my precious daughter :cry:

Im feeling really tearful & although I realise a lot of the way im feeling will be due to hormones its not much consolation ATM

Sorry to burden you all with my troubles :hugs: I hope you are all doing much better than me xx


----------



## Anababe

Hey girls

NickyT - Sorry the :witch: is giving you a hard time. I hope shes gone soon :hugs:

Honey - So sorry she got you hun :( :(

Rah - Glad your temp has gone up.. good luck hun :hug:

Hekate - Hope your managing ok in the 2ww! hehe

Well im out this month, :witch: got me today :cry::cry::cry: Im so gutted. Ah well here comes another cycle :( this one has been 27days, 12 day luteal phase. Last one was 32 days so again ive no idea when im going to ov :roll: i want my regular cycles back! :hissy:

I went out last night and i knew i was out this month so i had a drink, im glad i did now. I will definitely get a Sept BFP!! ha

Hope everyone is ok anyway :)

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Simone - sorry she got you too hun :hugs: 

Maybe next month will be lucky for us both? xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

NickyT75 said:


> morning girls
> 
> Im still feeling like absolute crap! AF is well & truly taking it out of me this time & making me feel really down :cry:
> 
> Ive hardly slept for the last 2 nights coz of pains in my stomach & lower back and I am losing loads more blood than normal so im planning to ring the doctors as soon as they open.
> 
> sorry to be putting a downer on the thread but im really struggling to be positive at the moment as i feel so crappy, I have my consultant appt next monday to go thru Sophie's post mortem results & its really playing on my mind that they may have found something wrong with me that could mean I cant have a successful pregnancy :cry:
> 
> Im so upset as I was hoping to be pregnant again by now coz Sophie's due date is fast approaching, but instead of being happily pregnant I have the WORST :witch: ever which is a constant reminder of losing my precious daughter :cry:
> 
> Im feeling really tearful & although I realise a lot of the way im feeling will be due to hormones its not much consolation ATM
> 
> Sorry to burden you all with my troubles :hugs: I hope you are all doing much better than me xx


:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Where is everyone??? 

Hope I havent scared you all off with my miserable post this morning? LOL

Im feeling much better but I still need my buddies to be here so I promise to be more cheerful from now on! xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hey Nicky!

You havent scared us off!! I feel for you babe, I read your post and just wanted to hug you, couldnt really reply to it as I didnt know what to say :blush:

I have been hovering about today, still got flu, af is the heaviest ever, to the point where Ive gotten really worried about it and if I dont conceive next month then Ill officially be in the 2year band - which I dont want....so finding something positive to say is kinda difficult! 

Oh and my best friend is pregnant, 1st time of trying!! :hissy: im pleased for her, really I am, its just hard right now!

I think we should come up with something to take our minds off of ttc - for the next 2weeks anyway, then we can talk about it for abbout 3 days and forget about it for 2 weeks!! :) 

Holiday anyone??


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ooooooooh, arent I a little ray of Sunshine today!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

haha, sorry girls!! Like Nicky, I promise to be more positive from now on! :hugs:


----------



## hekate

nicky: I am sorry! I felt the same as honey...not sure how to be supportive:hug:

anabae: I am sorry you are out, but at least you had a drink!!:wine:

honey: I totally agree with you about the "taking our minds off ttc" 
but HOW????:hissy:

love to you all!:hugs:


----------



## Anababe

Evening :)

Well im feeling a little better now, even though af is causing me great pain.. so lovely she is :roll: lol 

My mum, brother and sister are all in Tunisia right now, i was supposed to be going but cancelled it a couple months ago thinking i couldnt really afford a holiday for 2 weeks this year.. really wishing i hadnt cancelled it right now.. :laugh2: oh well. I havent been on holiday for 6 yrs!! :shock: LOL :rofl: I think it time i booked one! 

Right going to go see if i can get my little one to bed on time tonight.. by the looks of it he has very different plans tho hehe

xx

xx


----------



## Rah

HI guys had a totally crap day my car has totally given up and even the garage said to get rid!!!!!

So im now looking for a new car but with 0 money so looks like im in for a fun night! 
We were thinking of a new car just wanted to get through xmas first oh well best laid plans and all that

Nicky :hugs: hope your feeling better and feel free to PM anytime you need to chat 

Anababe sorry :witch: got you today

HoneySunshine i really hope it happens soon for you :hugs:


----------



## frecklesweet

Hi everyone, now back from glorious 2 week holiday! Lots of Bding but definately no BFP, started spotting today and lots of BFNssss.
I am afraid I am going to be a little less frequent on here, life and work suddenly a lot busier and also I have kind of decided to accept that it might not happen again for us. We were very lucky to conceive our son and I feel that I need to think less about TTC.
Hopefully you all understand? Will be back on when so I can to assess progress- hopefully there will be some more BFPs very soon
Love frecklesweetxx


----------



## Rah

frecklesweet said:


> Hopefully you all understand? Will be back on when so I can to assess progress- hopefully there will be some more BFPs very soon
> Love frecklesweetxx

Of course we do, just dont be a stranger :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Of course we understand Frecklesweet as Rah said don't be a stranger and pop by when you can.

NickyT & Honeysunshine - I am sorry you both feel the way you do but, it is understandable. We want to be preggers so bad its extra hard when AF comes. I felt this time as it is a constant reminder that we are not preggers when we should be!!! Thats why we have this fab team to help and support each other. As much as our OH's are lovely they really don't understand how TTC effects us all they seem to care about is they are getting more sex:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies

Glad i didnt scare you off LOL dunno what I'd do without you lot to keep me company!

Feeling lots better today anyhow.... knew it was mainly due to AF hormones making me feel a bit unstable!! LOL - the joys of being a woman eh??!!!

Makes me think of that stupid flippin advert for "a happy period" ???? WTF???!!!! :hissy: makes me wanna smash the telly when I see it!! :rofl:

Honey - great idea trying to find something else to keep us occupied for a while... wish I was going on holiday but cant afford a real one - I wouldn't mind goin on a 'virtual holiday' with team Pingu tho if anyone is up for it??

Oooo where should we all go?? somewhere nice & warm with a massive pool sounds good!! xx


----------



## Anababe

Afternoon :)

Im off out in a min just popping on to see how your all doing!

A virtual holiday sounds great! hehe :D

Ill be glad when :witch: has gone this month, had enough of her already lol

Anyways have a nice day all of you and i shall be back later :hug:

xxx


----------



## Rah

HI TEAM

im having such a good day i went looking for a 2nd hand car today and i got one but not 2nd hand its a brand spanking new 58 reg :happydance: can you beleive its the same price as the 2nd hand one? how MAD is that!?
So i pick it up next week wont be the 1st as i ordered it late but i dont mind just need to work out how to get to work until i get it
To be honest we were going to get a new car once we knew we were preg or once baby had arrived but i dont mind getting it now
And i have applied for a new job still in the hospital but one much closer to home rotating between A&E and the childrens ward, it closed today so should hear soon i have arranged to go in for an 'informal' chat tomorrow at 2 so hope i can make a good impression and they short list me for interview

This is going to be a good month i can feel it in the water oh sorry thats the diet coke lol 

Well CD25 9DPO O'd on CD16 no real sympotoms as of yet just sore boobs they have been like that for a week or so to the point have to kind of cross my arms and pull in so it stops the pain a bit either that or i grab them but i dont think that will go down well in work lol
will be testing on thurs/fri NEXT week seams ages away 
Im still not sure about this temping thing but still doing it still looking ok i guess but will be good to compare in a few cycles time 

Im so happy and excited at the mo


----------



## Rah

NickyT75 said:


> I wouldn't mind goin on a 'virtual holiday' with team Pingu tho if anyone is up for it??
> 
> Oooo where should we all go?? somewhere nice & warm with a massive pool sounds good!! xx

How abouts Cuba its the nicest beach i have ever been to and the daquiris are to die for (alcohol or not) im off to dig out my bikini :shipw::drunk:


----------



## Anababe

Glad your having a good day Rah.. well done on getting a new car! Thats great :) Hope you get your BFP to make it the perfect month :D

:witch: is really not being nice to me :( my back is hurting so much and horrible cramps.. only 4 more days of her woo! Due to ov on 9th Sept this cycle.. so we'll see if that comes on time. I bought a digi HPT other day, so glad i didnt use it! lol 

Ooh im up for Cuba.. never been there!! Best go find my bikini.. its not seen the light of day for oo god knows how many years! I certainly know i didnt have a baby belly and stretch marks last time it was out haha :rofl: 

xx


----------



## hekate

I am soooooo hopeless! :dohh: I tested today! its only 8dpo! I wanted to wait till 2nd of sep!!!
bloody big FAT Negative!!!!:cry:

I feel rubbish!


----------



## Rah

hekate said:


> I am soooooo hopeless! :dohh: I tested today! its only 8dpo! I wanted to wait till 2nd of sep!!!
> bloody big FAT Negative!!!!:cry:
> 
> I feel rubbish!

its so tempting isnt it?
at least you know its because your only 8DPO!


----------



## hekate

but of course I am thinking now its a BFN for definite! 

mind those smilies in you above holiday post cheered me up a little, rah


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hi girlies. Still check here before everywhere else. Got to keep you all happy see!

Nicky - Keep smiling hun, this world and everything in it is sent to try us, it's not easy but we come past it and everything makes us stronger! 
That goes for you too Honeysunshine, 2 years is a long time, and I do feel for you, but get all the help you can, and keep happy too. 

All the witch's girls, get bd'n when shes gone!! DOn't stop lol!

Ill post how I am in pingu bumps, not fair if some of you dont want to read it xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Hi girlies!!! Cuba sounds great I want to go there but, not sure when me and OH will be able to afford it especially as we will hopefully have a baby at some point in 2009.

I'm feeling abit down at the mo. It looks like this wont be a 28 day cycle as I hoped. FF is not detacting OV at the mo. I am CD18 and I should of OV'd by now if it is a 28 day cycle. Can someone who knows about temping like NickT have a look at my chart and let me know? Thanks in advance


----------



## NickyT75

shmoo75 said:


> Hi girlies!!! Cuba sounds great I want to go there but, not sure when me and OH will be able to afford it especially as we will hopefully have a baby at some point in 2009.
> 
> I'm feeling abit down at the mo. It looks like this wont be a 28 day cycle as I hoped. FF is not detacting OV at the mo. I am CD18 and I should of OV'd by now if it is a 28 day cycle. Can someone who knows about temping like NickT have a look at my chart and let me know? Thanks in advance

Hi hun

had a quick look at your chart & id reckon your temp will most likely go up for the next couple of days & FF will say you Ov'd on CD17.

The only problem with FF is that it cant warn you of Ov approaching & will only let you know once there have been 3 days of increased temps after the event.

This would probably suggest your cycle will be around 30 days this time, hope this helps xx


----------



## Anababe

Hiya girls

:witch: should be gone in couple days yey :D

omg my dog has just chewed up my thermometer!! :(:(:( how upsetting lol need to get a new one now soon as possible! oh well, guess it shouldnt have been on the floor :laugh2:

Shmoo - could you put in higher temps for the next couple of days and see if FF detects ov.. you can take them back out again :)

Sorry it was BFN Hekate, but 8dpo is still very early! Good luck testing again in a few days :D

xx


----------



## Rah

Hiya

Wow this is so hard not to test im 10DPO and staying strong...for now
I really cant afford to waste money on tests totally skint coz of the car :(
next cycle will get internet cheapies so i can test away lol

Still nothing in symptoms but been good and not looking up everything i have like the headache i have had for the last 36 hours it hurts so bad!!!

Will be on in the AM im on a late in work so will pop in before i go

Oh ....OH's mums neighbour said the oddest thing yesterday...i was telling her about the car and she said will be plenty of room for the baby!!! No-one knows we are trying (only my best friend in leeds) so i have no idea where she got that from i just laughed said the dog will love it and ran!!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Rah & NickyT - I put in the nxt 3days with increased temps and FF said I OD'd on CD18 which is today!!!! Now I BD Mon, Tues and last night my OH has told me to leave him alone tonight:rofl::rofl: I think it is dirty tactics time seduce him at any cost :rofl::rofl: or should I leave him alone and jump him tomorrow?

I have my fingers crossed for everyone on their cycles that the one they are currently on is the one we all get that elusive :bfp:


----------



## hekate

managed not to do a test today!....well sort of...almost....
just a LH one...for the sake of it:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I am officially crazy!


----------



## shmoo75

Hekate - :rofl::rofl::rofl: I know what u mean. I can't wait until FF tells me I am 10DPO then I will start POAS eventhough I said I would test on 07/09 you just know I will test earlier:rofl::rofl:

I did my temp again this morining and it has gone up again so I just need it to go up the nxt couple of days and FF will say I have OV'd. If I'm preggers do I need my temp to keep raising or just stay at a risen level no dipping?


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hey Girls!

Glad to see you're all ok! Rah congrats on the new car! Is your neighbour a witch?? Or are the walls really thin?? :rofl::rofl:

Well :witch: was really nasty, but she came 4 days early and left yesterday (the day she was meant to arrive) - weird.

So looks like I can officially start our new cycle today. Roll on the June baby! (EDD - June 1st also MILs bday)...Fingers crossed, Im taking the pressure off this month though, both me and DH cant take much more, so we are seeing what happens. Hopefully this will work!!

How you all doing? :hug:


----------



## Rah

HoneySunshine said:


> Rah congrats on the new car! Is your neighbour a witch?? Or are the walls really thin?? :rofl::rofl:

Cheers i might pick it up on Monday :happydance:
Its OHs mums neighbour so where OH used to live its about 5min drive from here the walls may be thin but we aint THAT loud :rofl:
And i only had diet coke in the trolly at this point so nothing there to say we could be TTC im just going into hiding from now on


----------



## Rah

shmoo75 said:


> Hekate - :rofl::rofl::rofl: I know what u mean. I can't wait until FF tells me I am 10DPO then I will start POAS eventhough I said I would test on 07/09 you just know I will test earlier:rofl::rofl:
> 
> I did my temp again this morining and it has gone up again so I just need it to go up the nxt couple of days and FF will say I have OV'd. If I'm preggers do I need my temp to keep raising or just stay at a risen level no dipping?

It will need to go up and stay up but it can dip i think its implantation Im not 100% im still learning this bit my self and keep popping on to other ppls charts to see what theirs did lol

Im 11DPO and its killing me not to test but im not due :witch: till thursday so will be testing then (also on a late in work so i can cry away till my hearts content until i have to leave)


----------



## Rah

Ok so this is harder than last time im sure of it i have 6 days till testing (thurs) but i am now thinking i may drive to one of your houses to steal an internet cheapie just because lol
Next cycle i am DEF ordering the cheap tests i cant live like this!!!

Oh i had a really strange (but good) dream last night I did my test and it was a BFP on asdas own brand so hubby wanted to do the good brand so i went the chemist and they said no one sells them anymore theres a dangerous chemical in them !?!? so i couldnt do a proper test and hubby didnt beleive me then i woke up 
I have no idea what i was watching on TV to make me dream about dangerous chemicals lol wait CSI Miami that we recorded on tues maybe thats it i have a strange mind


----------



## Rah

Tanya................31st August
hekate.................2nd September
NikiJJones...........3rd September (took a guess is this about right?)
Rah....................5th September
shmoo75..............7th September
HoneySunshine....22nd September
DaisyDuke.........
NickyT75............
anababe.............


August 
sammielouize and xxxjaquixxx

Julys 
Shinning_Star,Owo, LittleBee


----------



## HoneySunshine

Rah said:


> Tanya................31st August
> hekate.................2nd September
> NikiJJones...........3rd September (took a guess is this about right?)
> Rah....................5th September
> shmoo75..............7th September
> DaisyDuke.........
> NickyT75............
> HoneySunshine....
> anababe.............
> 
> 
> August
> sammielouize and xxxjaquixxx
> 
> Julys
> Shinning_Star,Owo, LittleBee



22nd Sept for me Babe!

I just stepped over to Ltttc (long term ttc) section - needless to say tensions are running high (seems to be the general theme anyway) so Ill be sticking around here me thinks!!! :rofl:


----------



## Rah

HoneySunshine said:


> I just stepped over to Ltttc (long term ttc) section - needless to say tensions are running high (seems to be the general theme anyway) so Ill be sticking around here me thinks!!! :rofl:

Noooooo stay here with us, we have more PMA here


----------



## HoneySunshine

is anyone here on facebook?

I ask, but I guess the only thing is we should probably have a not mentioning ttc pact? Only because I know for one its not something Im broadcasting, obviously people know, but the thing is with facebook is that youve got friends who you dont necessarily want to know everything!!

Anyway, thought Id ask! xx


----------



## NickyT75

Rah - im planning to test again on 20th Sep.

I notice you said you are 11DPO but are waiting 6 days to test??? is there any reason for this?? do you know you are definitely 11DPO?? 

Coz this seems like quite a long LP... I got both my BFP's at 12DPO but I think according to statistics the standard time to get a positive is 13DPO? (although some girls on here have actually had theirs at 10DPO)

Sorry to come across as a POAS pusher as I obviously dont know your individual circumstances but just wanted to mention this incase you wanted to test a few days earlier.

Good luck hun I'll be rooting for you xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

:rofl::rofl::rofl:Nicky! You POAS Pusher!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

:muaha:

:test::test::test::test: :rofl:


----------



## Anababe

Afternoon girls

Rah - TEST!! (Tomoro maybe?) LOL I definitely am a POAS pusher and im not ashamed of it :rofl::rofl: haha God, i admire your willpower not testing up til now! 11dpo! I start at 6dpo :rofl:

:witch: should be gone tomoro :happydance: I have no thermometer so cant chart bbt this cycle :( unless i start wed, when i get paid and get a new one lol. Going to start testing with opk's on Thurs/Friday, that'll be CD10/11. 

Honey - I have facebook, my name is Simone Gillard im top one i think, in manchester. I also dont want anyone knowing im TTC so no mention of it would be great :)

Shmoo - Hope your temps stay up and FF confirms ov! :)

Oh and im due af on 23rd Sept so guess thats my next test date :D

xx


----------



## hekate

I tested again today with internet cheapie...10DPO...BFN:cry:
can I still be pregnant???


----------



## hekate

I love that: POAS pusher! its hilarious!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Rah

NickyT75 said:


> Rah - im planning to test again on 20th Sep.
> 
> I notice you said you are 11DPO but are waiting 6 days to test??? is there any reason for this?? do you know you are definitely 11DPO??
> 
> Coz this seems like quite a long LP... I got both my BFP's at 12DPO but I think according to statistics the standard time to get a positive is 13DPO? (although some girls on here have actually had theirs at 10DPO)
> 
> Sorry to come across as a POAS pusher as I obviously dont know your individual circumstances but just wanted to mention this incase you wanted to test a few days earlier.
> 
> Good luck hun I'll be rooting for you xx




HoneySunshine said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Nicky! You POAS Pusher!:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> :muaha:
> 
> :test::test::test::test: :rofl:




Anababe said:


> Afternoon girls
> 
> Rah - TEST!! (Tomoro maybe?) LOL I definitely am a POAS pusher and im not ashamed of it :rofl::rofl: haha God, i admire your willpower not testing up til now! 11dpo! I start at 6dpo :rofl:



:rofl::rofl:
Im due :witch: then i have a 33 day cycle so thought i would be good and wait i cant afford to waste tests

But i am soooooo tempted, but then would cry if im not :cry:
What do you think of my chart does it look ok i have only temped this month so not sure what im looking for
CP is stll high so thats a good thing right?

I have just found out a girl in work who i am close to is preg she found out yesterday im so happy for her but i also want to cry i want to be as well that would be really good though mat leave with someone would be cool, she did say she has a spare CB test i can have :happydance: so will save that when i run out of the 2 asda ones 


Now you got me thinking of testing i was being really strong and never thought about it :dohh:


----------



## Rah

HoneySunshine said:


> is anyone here on facebook?
> 
> I ask, but I guess the only thing is we should probably have a not mentioning ttc pact? Only because I know for one its not something Im broadcasting, obviously people know, but the thing is with facebook is that youve got friends who you dont necessarily want to know everything!!
> 
> Anyway, thought Id ask! xx

I am 
I know what you mean its a case of say something the world knows in 5 mins:rofl: theres always the PM bit


----------



## Rah

Tanya................31st August
hekate.................2nd September
NikiJJones...........3rd September (took a guess is this about right?)
Rah....................5th September
shmoo75..............7th September
DaisyDuke.........9th Septermebr
NickyT75............20th September
HoneySunshine....22nd September
anababe.............23rd September


August 
sammielouize and xxxjaquixxx

Julys 
Shinning_Star,Owo, LittleBee


----------



## Rah

OK so i woke at 6.30 did my temp went the loo and thought what the hell i will test will help keep Nickys nerves:rofl:
its only a :bfp:!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

The line showed up straight away oh my god!!!! i cant stop crying/smiling
I woke hubby to tell him and he was happy in did try to look but fell alseep again 
Its a def line almost as dark as the control i will try to take a pic but the camera is under the bed where hubby is sleeping

OMG i feel sick with excitment!!!!

Keeping up the 3:bfp: a month!!!!


----------



## shmoo75

OMG RAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Big CONGRATULATIONS HUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::baby::cloud9::cloud9: I am soooooooooooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilly123

tested today and :bfn: and temp dropped.. so think I am out girls.. again :cry: roll on cycle 7!:hug:


----------



## shmoo75

Tanya I am so sorry for you hun. Don't forget it aint officially over until :witch: is here.

This is cycle 3 for me after my m/c. Hopefully FF will indicate I have OV when I put in another raised temp tomorrow. Me & OH didn't BD last night as he was too tired so, I have told him tonight and he said yes. So the plan is until I get my :bfp: or :witch: I will aim to BD ever other day just to be on the safe side but will probably tomorrow night as its the weekend:rofl::rofl:

I am on Facebook too. If any of you want to add me my name is Stephanie Shanks and I should be the top one. I haven't mentioned on my status or anything that I am TTC so we will keep that part under wraps but, as it was said earlier there is always the PM


----------



## Rah

shmoo75 said:


> I am on Facebook too. If any of you want to add me my name is Stephanie Shanks and I should be the top one. I haven't mentioned on my status or anything that I am TTC so we will keep that part under wraps but, as it was said earlier there is always the PM

theres a few on there what does your photo look like?


----------



## shmoo75

i am wearing a pair of pink shorts and a vest top thingy, I am leaning against a balcony with the sunset and some elephants in the backgroud. Can't remember if you can see the elephants or not:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Rah

shmoo75 said:


> i am wearing a pair of pink shorts and a vest top thingy, I am leaning against a balcony with the sunset and some elephants in the backgroud. Can't remember if you can see the elephants or not:rofl::rofl:

Thought it was that one (said london) will look for the elephants now

Nope cant see them too small i have requested you as a friend


----------



## shmoo75

There was no essex network so, had to join the london one. I'm not too far from London tbh. Sometimes I can hear the M25 from my house at night. Thats joyful for me:rofl::rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

OMG Rah! :hugs:

AMAZING!!!!!

Im so pleased for you!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hekate

oh my god! that is so fab rah! congratulations! hope you have a happy health pregnancy!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Anababe

OH WOW!!! RAH! Im so excited for you!! Well done hun :hugs::happydance::dance::cloud9:

Have a very healthy and happy 8 months!! :D:D

xxxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Rah, that is such awesome news!!! 

Ive posted in your bfp announcement but thought I would say hello to everyone here too!

My facebook name is Jacqui Card Jackson, I think Im the only one on there with a name like that! :rofl: Feel free to add me, but dont mention im pg either cos nobody knows!!:hugs:

CONGRATULATIONS RAH!!!!:happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

OMG!! Rah im sooooo happy for you chick!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I dont feel so bad about being a POAS pusher now either! LOL

Woooohoooo!! another :bfp: for Team Pingu!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Lets keep our PMA going girlies!! :hugs: xx


----------



## Anababe

I know isnt it exciting! Hopefully we'll be joining them soon :D

:witch: is almost gone.. just spotting now :dance: cant wait for this cycle, feeling very positive! It'll be my 6th cycle since starting TTC. I think i did the insem a little early last time so prob wait til maybe CD15 this time. If i get a thermometer on Wed, ill be on CD9 then, you think thats too late to start temping for this cycle? Im going to try anyway lol

Good Luck girls :D:D

:dust:

xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Wow babe, i'm so chuffed for u, wanted to post here to, hope u have a hapy and healthy 9 months. XXX


----------



## Rah

Thanks guys
Im so excited just had an afternoon nap after being awake since 6.30! off out tonight round town so i need to work out a way of not letting people spot my lemonades lol 
It is his best mate so wont be the end of the world but still dont want them to know although i bet they will but not say anything 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Anababe

Aw hope you have a good night tonight Rah, i told people i was on antibiotics when i got pregnant with my son. It only works for a week though hehe

Ive no Caeden tonight, my friend is babysitting him so im having a night in with some mates, have few drinks with a film n take away :) take my mind off TTC for a night anyway :roll:

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend xx


----------



## shmoo75

Well FF has finally said I have OV'd on CD18 and, that I have a high chance of being preggers. We will see in about 10 days time. I will still test on 07/09 as I should be 10DPO then if its a BFN I will test again on 10/11 when I should be 13DPO. Well hopefully I am in the 2ww.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Tanya................31st August
hekate.................2nd September
NikiJJones...........3rd September (took a guess is this about right?)
shmoo75..............7th September
DaisyDuke.........9th September
NickyT75............20th September
HoneySunshine....23rd September
anababe.............23rd September


August 
sammielouize, xxxjaquixxx, Rah

Julys 
Shinning_Star,Owo, LittleBee

Ok, so 3 a month isnt a bad average!

Anyone else?


----------



## sam*~*louize

Sarah that is fantastic! havent been on all weekend and come back and we got a BFP!!!!!

super duper!


----------



## Anababe

Afternoon ladies

:witch: has finally completely left! So just waiting now to be able start POAS again! :D hehe i need to go out and get some OPK's first lol

Had a lovely night last night, totally took my mind off all this and i even had a drink, which im trying to avoid doing but im sure a few wont matter if im not in the 2ww!

Hope you've all had a nice weekend!

xx


----------



## NikiJJones

OMG!!! Rah: that is super news!!!!
So pleased for you!!!!

I've had no symptoms till sore bbs and nausea yesterday, but seem to have these every month pre-:witch: since my MC, so not getting excited. I'm 11 or 12 DPO today, but won't test unless I get to Thursday with no witch.
:dust: to everyone else!!!


----------



## hekate

wishing you luck niki and lots of babydust! :dust::dust:


I think I am definitely out this month....
I tested this morning with a FRER and it was a big fat negative....
I was so hopeful....had little cramps and sickness and headache....must be a stomach bug!.../which really did not occur to me before...you got to laugh!....otherwise::cry: which I have done plenty already....took the dogs out earlier and cried over the park....hope nobody noticed!....just cannot seem to help it...


----------



## Anababe

Aww Hekate, it could still be too early. Its not over til the :witch: arrives. I understand how hard it is though, the emotions TTC brings on are unbelievable. How long have you been trying?
Im on my 6th cycle now, my son was concieved on the first month after coming of BCP, so this time round is so hard. Everytime AF arrives it is so disheartening but it will happen when the time is right. I hope this is your month hun and you've just tested too early :hugs:

NikiJ - FX you get your BFP! and well done on not testing early!! I wish i was able to leave it so long :rofl:

Hope everyone else is ok :)


xx


----------



## hekate

thanks anababe....cried again then!
It is only my second cycle....so I am not sure how I can possibly go through this month after month again....I know it sounds silly and I know the stats, but I am not handling this too well....
It has been an emotional roller coaster so far....I wanted this for a long time...
it took many month to find the right donor....and its hard to get the timing right if you have only 1 or 2 inseminations a month (as you will know anababe)
I am questioning everything right know...maybe I am not meant to have this?

sorry about this pity-post


----------



## NickyT75

Just wanted to give Hekate & Niki a big :hug: xx


----------



## Anababe

hekate said:


> thanks anababe....cried again then!
> It is only my second cycle....so I am not sure how I can possibly go through this month after month again....I know it sounds silly and I know the stats, but I am not handling this too well....
> It has been an emotional roller coaster so far....I wanted this for a long time...
> it took many month to find the right donor....and its hard to get the timing right if you have only 1 or 2 inseminations a month (as you will know anababe)
> I am questioning everything right know...maybe I am not meant to have this?
> 
> sorry about this pity-post

Oh Hekate, dont ever think your not meant to have this. Of course you are! It is very difficult doing through donor insemination, like you say we only get that one chance, two if we're lucky and it puts the pressure on to detect ov even more. Dont give up though babe, my son is living proof that insemination works! Is your donor supportive? If you dont mind me asking, where did you find him? My donor is great and so very supportive, he helps whenever he can, which is great!

:hugs:

xx


----------



## x0xbaybeeemz

AF turned up today for me but not that dissapointed in it because i just knew it wasnt my month this month and plus i wasnt obsessing so much so didnt get upset too much but i really hope i get BFP soon because i want this so much :( Good luck everyone :)


----------



## hekate

thanks nicky...and thanks anababe for being so supportive! I have send you a pm regarding donor


----------



## Anababe

Ooh im so confused tonight :(

Im only on CD6 and i noticed earlier very watery cm and when i checked CP was a little EWCM, i have just checked again and there is quite alot more! does this mean im going to ov soon? I have had one 22 day cycle in last few months but thought it was a one off.. if i was to have a short cycle like that when would i be due to ov? I cant possibly have missed it i only came off af yesterday! Could that be whats causing the EWCM? My CP is stil low, firm and open (ish) so surely i cant ov yet! Oh i dont know, im going to have to get some OPK's tomoro now and start testing :roll:

Sorry for all the questions haha im scared im going to miss ov! I cant really afford get opk's til wed ill have to go into my savings! Naughty hehe


----------



## NickyT75

Sorry Simone I dont really know anything about short cycles but I doubt you will Ov so soon if you have just finished AF?

Maybe just get some OPK's just incase tho? good luck chick xx


----------



## NickyT75

Woohooo! I just got my 1st ever HIGH reading from my CBFM :happydance: im quite shocked actually as im only on CD9 & dont usually ov till CD15/16

Also I heard it can take 2 cycles before it detects your HIGH period properly as it needs to get used to your body & whats going on?

Im quite excited now tho :rofl: coz maybe this means I have been waiting too long before DTD each cycle? and that could explain why I havent got pregnant yet??

I have a good feeling about this month so will jump on DH as soon as he gets home from work :rofl:

Hope everyone else is ok? xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Yay for your first HIGH nickyt75!!:happydance: They do tend to give you more highs on your first go using it, so dont be alarmed if you get 5 or 6 just bd on those days!!

Simone, ewcm is quite common after af so I doubt you will be o'ing so soon after but be safe and test, just incase...you never know! good luck.

Good Lucj NikiJ and Hekate, its not over till the old cow arrives!!!

:hug:


----------



## Anababe

Morning :)

NickyT - yey for the High reading!! Hope it brings you your BFP this month!

Well panick over hahah :rofl: it must have just been because if af cuz everything CM wise is back to normal today :roll: i do worry over silly things hehe im going to carry on with original plan and test from Wed so i catch ov which is due Tues!

Im taking Caeden to the play center today, he doesnt get out to see many children or spend time with me that isnt shopping, cleaning etc so thought id give him a day with just C and Mummy :)

Hope you all have a nice day!

xxx


----------



## Anababe

Where is everyone!! You all busy working hehe :laugh2:

I took C to the party and play center.. first thing he did was crawl upto a little 7 month old girl and smack her in the face :shock: he does love to embarrass me! ha :rofl:

Off to town now to buy my OPK's :D

xxx


----------



## hekate

nicky...thats great! I remember the excitement when I started using the CBFM....wait till you get your fist eggy symbol! you will be jumping with joy!:yipee:

anababe your little one sounds charming!:awww:


----------



## Anababe

Hehe yes he is a naughty little boy!

Ive got a job interview tomorrow! Im really nervous, not been for an interview for nearly 2 years! LOL :laugh2:

Hope your all having a good night xx


----------



## shmoo75

NickyT - yay on your first high on your CBFM you get BDing girl!!!

Anababe - bless your little boy!! Aren't they just adorable? Good luck for tomorrow hun

Been busy at work will try and get on here 1st thing in the morning and weekend's


----------



## Anababe

Adorable?? I dont think her mum was thinking that after he had just tried to take off her little girls nose :rofl: :rofl: Gotta laugh at them though :roll:

Right well im off to bed. Need my sleep so im all awake and alert in the morning haha

Night xxx


----------



## hekate

good luck for to tomorrow anababe...hope you have a successful interview!


----------



## Rah

Anababe GOOD LUCK today hun

Nicky hope you and hubby :sex: EVERYTIME you get a high if you can get more than 1 1st time round! 

NikiJJones hope they are good signs FX

hekate:hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

My temp dropped to 36.18 yesterday but was 36.40 today FF says I still OV'd on CD18 and I am 5DPO today!!! Wahoo!!!! I was worried for a mo thinking I was going to have another 42 day cycle!!! I still plan to test on 07/09 eventhough that I will be 10DPO not expecting a :bfp: but hopefully will have one 10/09 when I will be 13DPO.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone

Got another HIGH on my CBFM this morning so need to get some serious BDing over the next few days.

Simone - good luck for your interview

Rah - nice to see you and bump, hope you are both well?

Shmoo - my fingers are crossed for you xx


----------



## Anababe

Hi :)

Nicky - Glad your getting High readings, get BD'ing!! Hope you see that egg sooon :D

Shmoo - FX hun :hugs:

Rah - Lovely to see you and bubs :)

Hekate - How you doing hun?

Honey - Where are you!!?? hehe Hope your ok :)

Well, i got the job! Woo lol but i wont be taking it. Im very self concious about the way i look and unfortunately it takes over my life ha I know i know, so silly. My clothes tell me im a size 6-8.. but i think they lie!! :rofl: they want me to wear a skirt as part of the uniform and i just cant do that.. so shall continue looking :rolleyes: Thats what having a child has done to me hahah 

Going to town now. Hope your all having a nice day :hug:

Simone xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Simone - you are not going to take a job because you'd have to wear a skirt???!!

What job was it? does it have to ba a short skirt? as knee length skirts look very nice.

I cant believe you are so tiny ( size 6-8 ) and are worrying about something like this!! 

Id be happy if I was a size 14 TBH!!! I've put on a lot of weight since being pregnant last time & am unhappy to say I am now size 18-20 :cry:

Im sure you look fantastic babe xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hey Lovely Ladies!

Well im out now before we've started.

I have pneumonia....so not good really!

Should start bd'ing today but to be fair, im on so many different drugs I doubt my eggies would be healthy!!

:(


----------



## HoneySunshine

Simone, cant you wear tights? Would it make a difference?


----------



## hekate

schmoo: your temp sounds good! good luck!

honeysunshine: I am sorry you are poorly! get well soon!

nicky: I agree....I would be happy as well if I was size14 (am 16-18)

anababe: congratulation on being offered the job anyway....I would not wear a skirt either....


I started bleeding today...new cycle , new luck I suppose


----------



## Anababe

Honey - So sorry you are poorly hun, hope your feeling better soon :hugs:

Started testing today, i got a second line on OPK but not as dark as control line so im not sure if that means im going to get my surge soon or if that second line would always be there, as ive never tested this early before.. see what happens over next few days. Got a thermometer today so can start temping again in morning!

xx


----------



## shmoo75

Simone - I am really surprised that you have decided to turn down the job they offered you just because part of the uniform is a skirt! And please do not tell me you think you are fat just because you are a size 6-8!!!! That way of thinking is just crazy and dangerous. What I wouldn't give to be a size 12-14 but, that isn't going to happen to my top half as my bust is a natural 34H which, makes wearing blouses impossible.

Honeysunshine - You poor thing. I hope you get better soon. Sending you lots of love and get well wishes.

My temp is just above the base line on FF and is still telling me I OV'd and that I am now 6DPO. Only time will tell. I am trying not to be too hopeful as, I don't want to be too dissapointed when :witch: arrives.


----------



## Anababe

I know, well i wouldnt fit into a 6 anymore..more 8-10 these days. It actually means quite alot to me, to be honest i did used to have a problem with my weight, in recovery totally now but i still have issues with the clothes i wear. Although, i have decided i am going to go in for the trial this week and if i really like the job then ill see how i go with the uniform. I know it sounds silly.. its not to me though :(

Hope your temps stay up hun xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

NikiJJones...........3rd September 
shmoo75..............7th September
DaisyDuke............9th September
NickyT75............20th September
HoneySunshine....23rd September
anababe.............23rd September
Tanya................
hekate...............

August 
sammielouize, xxxjaquixxx, Rah

July 
Shinning_Star,Owo, LittleBee

Can people update me if this is incorrect please?

OMG - if we keep going at this rate we will all be up the duff by end of next month!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Here Here Sunshine! To all preggers by end of next month!

Hi girls glad your all well, aside from sunshine I really hope you feel better, you really have to take it easy ele cld get serious plenty of rest!

Congrats Rah, am so glad your :bfp: turned up! Horay Happy Healthy nine months!

Love and Hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## Anababe

Yeah thats the right date for me providing i ov on time! 

Im on CD9 now, due to ov early next week, FF is telling me Tue but it never comes on time! I HAVE to get my BFP this month.. or i may have to wait until November before i can try again, Oct is a busy month for me, being due to ov the day before my son's first birthday then my mum coming over will make it bit difficult to fit in seeing my donor! So.. Sept BFP is needed please :rofl:

xxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Well school started back today, so I am up to the eye-balls in it, and also the :witch: decided to get me this morning. It wasn't a surprise as my temps had been dropping. I didn't cry again (2nd month running no tears: I'm getting good at this!).
The thing that is a bummer though, is that I'm now out of the running until after my Laparoscopy, so no TTC for me till October at very the earliest. Very frustrating!
So, I'm going to focus my energy on school for a few weeks, and try to forget all about TTC. Getting a bit nervous about the Lap on Sept 17th, but I've got enough to keep me busy at work.
I'll be popping in from time to time, but may be away from B&B largely until after the Lap, and then see what the docs advise from there. I'll let you know how it goes, and looking forward to hearing about some more :bfp:s from all of the rest of you each time I drop into the thread!!
Lots of Love and :hug: and speak soon,


----------



## Anababe

Sorry :witch: got you hun. Good Luck with the Lap. Keep us updated on how your doing :hugs:

xx


----------



## shmoo75

NickyJones - I am sorry that the :witch: got you and you now have to wait until after your Lap to TTC again. Hopefully they will give you the all clear and after 1 cycle away from TTC you will be alot more relaxed and be able to fall quickly. I can't believe that the 6wks holidays have gone by so quickly. Before we know it we will all be dashing round the shops buying christmas pressies and stocking up on food:rofl::rofl:

Anababe - Good for you doing the trial week. I'll have my fingers crossed that you like it and the skirt isn't too bad. At least all the other girls there will be wearing the same.

My temps are up and down like a yo-yo at the mo!!! Oh well, not long til Sunday and I can test at 10DPO. Hope all is well with everyone else.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh Niki Im sorry Babe,

At least youll have some answers soon though! Thats positive! FX, keep us posted!

Shmoo, cant wait til Sat, Im so excited for you!! I may start temping next month...dont understand it, but Im out this month anyway due to illness.

Anababe! Hunny very proud youre giving the job a trial, like Shmoo said, everyone will look the same at least! Hopefully it wont be that bad.

Lots of Love xxxxxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hey hope ur all doing well?

Well............. you know i said u wouldn't symptom spot :blush:

Well......... for about 20 mins i have had sharp isolated stabbing to the left of my belly button, is there any chance i could be the luckies girls ever and it be my baby implanting at 4DPO???


----------



## LittleBee

Rah! Congrats! That's wonderful! Keep the good work team Pingu!
Hugs!!!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Fingers Crossed Daisy!!

You could be in a race with Shmoo to be our our 1st in September!!


----------



## NickyT75

Niki - Sorry the witch found you hun :hug: good luck for your Lap xx


----------



## Anababe

Hello girls

Good Luck Daisy and Shmoo! :hugs:

Im CD10 already! Where does the time go lol Due to ov Tues, going over to my donor on monday i think and staying over so ill get 2 or 3 insems this month!! Im so excited.. really hope it helps me catch the egg :D

Had a really good day today, toook my LO for a meal then we went to party and play center, he didnt beat anyone up this time hehe Im very tired now though, early night i think tonight :sleep:

Simone xxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thanks for the words of luck girls, i hope team pingu gets lots of baby bumps in September. XXX


----------



## shmoo75

Yes thatnks for the words of luck my fellow Pingus as, I feel that I will need them!!!

FF is now saying it can't detect OV!!!:hissy::hissy::hissy: I now have no idea what the hell is going on with my body!!! My temps are doing a gradual decline!!!!! My boobs last night and this morning are quite sensitive and I am feeling sick I have also sneezed my head off this morning and I did the same yesterday morning too!!!! It can't be my hayfever as, now not the season and weather is poo. I really don't know what to think anymore!!!! I will start testing tomorrow eventhough I said Sunday. My body is so annoying why can't it just be "normal" for once? 

Sorry about the rant but, my body is begining to get to me!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Shmoo - looking at your chart I'd still say you prob Ov'd on CD17, the only thing that puzzles me is the big dip on CD22 - did you take your temp at the same time every day? can you think of another reason for this temp being lower?

I initially thought this could be an implantation dip as its 5DPO but the rest of your temps should be higher if that was the case so it's pretty confusing.

Is this your 1st cycle charting? coz you maybe just need to get the hang of it & next month will give you a much clearer picture of whats going on xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Nicky is the charting queen!! :)


----------



## NickyT75

HoneySunshine said:


> Nicky is the charting queen!! :)

LOL yep thats me! ...sitting here on my throne as we speak!! :rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## Anababe

Hello girls

Good Luck Shmoo! Like Nicky said, you may just need to get the hang of it.. im only on my second cycle temping and still dont know what im looking for :roll:

:hissy::hissy: I wish my body would not confuse me so much!! Im CD11 now nd just got a very positive OPK. Well im pretty sure its a positive.. i knew because i started getting EWCM early and a second line on my opk's that i was going to ov soon but i never expected this early!! Im worried its wrong (even though it looks very pos lol), i'll put a picture of the test on and see what you think? Im going over to my donor today.. but he has already donated to someone else today so if i get mine around 10pm, i wont get as much so to speak but hopefully enough, im staying over so he will be donating again tomoro night for me. 

Thing i dont understand is, Nicky you may be able help hehe i've had quite a big dip in temp this morning, gone down to 35.9.. is that ok on day of +OPK?

I keep looking at the test to try make it look negative but theres no doubt about it. The test line is much darker than the control line!

Hope everyone else is ok!

xx


----------



## Anababe

This is this afternoons OPK.. it is def pos isnt it? x

https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u208/shorty-73/random007.jpg


----------



## Anababe

Well, im off soon to my donor, i was supposed to leave an hour ago but missed the train hehe. Im still a little concerned as to why im ov'ing so early, but theres no doubt about it being pos so will have to go and just see. Unfortunately my donor is busy tomoro so may not be able to donate again :( Hopefully i will ov tomoro and just 1 insem will be enough!

If im not on later then ill be back tomoro night. Good Luck anyone testing this weekend!!

:dust:

Simone xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hey Simone,

Didnt you ov around day 12 last month?


----------



## sam*~*louize

HI, pingus., Hope your all doing well.

Good luck with the lap Nik, good luck for testing, and good luck for your insem hehe!
Very emotional atm, worrying etc but im ok!


----------



## NickyT75

Simone - that is defo a positive yay!

Yep - its quite normal for your temp to dip on Ov day as long as it rises & continues to rise for at least 3 days afterwards.

Good luck with the insem xx


----------



## NickyT75

sammielouize said:


> HI, pingus., Hope your all doing well.
> 
> Good luck with the lap Nik, good luck for testing, and good luck for your insem hehe!
> Very emotional atm, worrying etc but im ok!

Hi Sammie its lovely to see you & bump :hugs: xx


----------



## Anababe

Thanks NickyT! Hopefully temp will rise tomoro then!

Honey - I got a +OPK on CD13 (Late Afternoon) and according to FF i Ov' on CD15, last cycle, so CD11 is a little earlier than expected

But, i may just be having a short cycle this month. Since April, the shortest cycle ive had has been 22 days and Longest 32 days. So i guess it wont be completely out of the ordinary to have another short one, the way my cycles have been lately! 

Im on the train now, love that you can get free wifi on national express trains!! hehe Glad i brought my laptop :D

Im so bored, been travelling since half 4 and wont be there for another hour yet.. the things we do hey :roll:

Hope you all have a lovely weekend :)

Simone xx


----------



## shmoo75

This my 1st cycle of charting my temp. The 1st 2wks were when is was on holiday and didn't get up at the same time every day but, the rest of the time I get up at 6:30am apart from Sundays as that is the only day off my OH gets so, would be really unfair of me to do my temp at 6:30 that morning and wake him up. Well, my boobs are still quite sensitive this morning. They were yesterday on and off also I got a stabbing pain in my right breast yesterday afternoon it didn't last too long and not happened again so far. I really don't know what to think. I tested this morning and it was :bfn: we will see what the next couple of days temping brings. have a lovely weekend all.


----------



## NickyT75

Shmoo - dont worry hun its still very early to test yet :hugs:

Simone - hope your insem is successful this time :hugs:

Well - guess what girls?..... I got my 1st ever peak on my CBFM this morning :happydance::happydance::happydance:

even managed to get some nookie before we got up this morning too! :happydance: 

I think that means I will Ov tomorrow? so will aim for another BD tonight, 1 tomorrow & 1 on monday just for good luck... bring on the 2WW :happydance::happydance:

hope everyone else is doing ok? xx


----------



## hekate

fab nicky....your first eggy-symbol! I love the CBFM....love seeing the little egg...looks all cozy...

simone - good luck with the insemination!

and good luck shmoo!


I am only CD5 so nothing to report....

My poor car had to go to garage so....and it will cost me £110 to get it fixed....arrggghh...there goes my mini-break I had planned for my tww...:cry:
anyway...I need the car everyday...so I am glad it will be fixed


----------



## Anababe

Morning :D

Nicky - Yey on getting a peak reading! Looks like you'll be getting plenty BD'ing in hehe :laugh2:

Shmoo - Sorry it was BFN, still very early yet though :hugs: good luck hun x

Hekate - Aww glad your car is being fixed.. shame about the break though! :hug:

Everyone else ive missed (sorry lol!).. hope your all well! :)

Well, insem went ok yesterday and i possibly get another this evening so thats good. The one thing that was worrying me was that my CP was still very low, soft and open.. even when i checked yesterday, and of course it is supposed to get higher before ov. So was bit worried bout that, i have checked this morning and it has gone almost unreachable soo i think with the +opk, EWCM and now high CP.. i think thats all the evidence i need.. hehe My temp also went higher this morning so looking good! :D:D

xx


----------



## shmoo75

Thanks guys. I knew it was probably too early to test but, I am a POAS addict so, I just had to give in to temptation:rofl::rofl:

Simone - Glad the insem went ok and fingers crossed it works.

Hekate - sorry about you missing out on a mini break but, needs must i suppose.

Well me an OH are planning to have a stirfry, watch some films and he will have a couple of beers and I will have a beer or not depends. Sometimes in the 2ww I have a drink sometimes I don't. I think as long as you don't get completly plastered and just have 1 or 2 drinks at the weekend is ok. I know plenty of girls who got plastered and then found out a few days later that they were preggers and did not touch a drop again until their very health babes were born.

Hope you all enjoy your weekends. I am about to clean the bath, make the bed and, then buy my lotto tickets. Fun and excitement all the way:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Shinning_Star

just dropping some 

:baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust:

& Love & Hugs


----------



## Anababe

Hope you have a nice night Shmoo. I also have 1 drink now and again in the 2ww.. i think just 1 or 2 is fine :)

Im finally home! Got another insem in this afternoon, so that day before and day of ov.. hoping thats enough!!

Ive got no baby again tonight so just going to have a bath and relax. Going to try not get worked up this 2ww, and just see what happens. Thats until i get to 6dpo and i more than likely start POAS and obssessively symptom spotting! :rofl: I do have good intentions every month :roll:

xxx


----------



## Anababe

Ok ladies.. help!! :( I have just done another OPK just to make sure my surge has gone and i ov'd.. and its positive! I got my pos yesterday at 12pm.. so thats 33 hours since my first +opk yesterday.. surely the LH Surge doesnt last that long!! Does that mean i havent ov'd yet :( my temp went up this morning, and ive put in my temps higher for next 3 days in FF and its still saying i ov'd today but why would i still be getting +opk? EWCM has pretty much gone.. maybe a bad pack of tests and i havent ov'd at all? or can you have longer surges? Wow, so confused now :sad1:


----------



## NickyT75

is it darker than your last test Simone? dunno what to suggest really... :hugs: maybe its just the tail end of the surge?

I think you should probably still be covered from the 2 insems you had even if you Ov'd a little later than you first thought coz the sperm will have had plenty of time to make its way up your fallopian tubes so it will have been ready & waiting whenever the egg was released :hugs:

try not to worry babe xx


----------



## shmoo75

I think FF is going to tell me I OV'd Friday 05/09!!!! I'm just going to go and input the next 2 days temps as gradually increasing and see what happens.


----------



## shmoo75

yep if my temps rise on mon and tues FF is going to put dotted red lines in and say I OV'd yesterday. Prob with that is me and OH :sex: on Thursday none fri or last night as OH was felt like he was coming down with a cold so, I take pity on him! Now I wished I hadn't. I am soooooo confused:confused::confused::confused: I just don't know what to think


----------



## hekate

shmoo - just wanted to send you :hug:


----------



## Anababe

Morning

Shmoo - sorry FF changed your ov hun! Hopefully Thursdays sperm will survive to catch the egg :hugs:

I tested again today, the test line is getting lighter than the control line but not much! Im not sure if you'd take it as positive but its really close! 

This cycle is proving to be very confusing hehe my other prob now is.. i had a very restless night last night, i didnt go to bed til 2am, then i woke up at half 3 and half 4, when my alarm went off at 6am to temp i did it and it was 36.04 (which of course is a dip and wouldnt confirm ov), that temp was after only an hour and half solid sleep. I then fell back sleep til 11:30am, i did my temp as soon as i woke up and it was 36.77 which is a rise and was taken after 5 and half hours solid sleep.. do i take the first temp or the second. First one meaning FF wont confirm ov as yesterday and second it will (providing my temps continue to rise of course)..? :hissy:

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!

xx


----------



## shmoo75

Simone - I would take the 2nd one where you had the most sleep before. Maybe NickyT will be on later shes the charting queen and would be the better one to advise.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Anababe

Thanks hun :hugs: I have put the second one in for now x


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi girls, could someone take a look at my chart and let me know what u think, spotting is due tomorrow and AF on Tuesday and my temps are very different from my last cycles. Do you think it's my body responding to the suppliments i have been taking to increase my LP or do could i be pregnant? XXX


----------



## Rah

DaisyDuke said:


> Hi girls, could someone take a look at my chart and let me know what u think, spotting is due tomorrow and AF on Tuesday and my temps are very different from my last cycles. Do you think it's my body responding to the suppliments i have been taking to increase my LP or do could i be pregnant? XXX

Im liking the look of this !!!!!


----------



## Anababe

Daisy - Your chart looks really good hun!! your temp has really stayed up! Good Luck :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

DaisyDuke said:


> Hi girls, could someone take a look at my chart and let me know what u think, spotting is due tomorrow and AF on Tuesday and my temps are very different from my last cycles. Do you think it's my body responding to the suppliments i have been taking to increase my LP or do could i be pregnant? XXX

Its looking good so far hun but you'll have to wait & see what tomorrows temp is coz it's still a little early to tell (sorry) I dont want to get your hopes up coz I noticed your last months temps - although different followed a very similar pattern & went up just before dropping :hugs:

i will keep everything crossed for you that its another rise in the morning - then I'll be on here to help you get excited :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Anababe said:


> Morning
> 
> Shmoo - sorry FF changed your ov hun! Hopefully Thursdays sperm will survive to catch the egg :hugs:
> 
> I tested again today, the test line is getting lighter than the control line but not much! Im not sure if you'd take it as positive but its really close!
> 
> This cycle is proving to be very confusing hehe my other prob now is.. i had a very restless night last night, i didnt go to bed til 2am, then i woke up at half 3 and half 4, when my alarm went off at 6am to temp i did it and it was 36.04 (which of course is a dip and wouldnt confirm ov), that temp was after only an hour and half solid sleep. I then fell back sleep til 11:30am, i did my temp as soon as i woke up and it was 36.77 which is a rise and was taken after 5 and half hours solid sleep.. do i take the first temp or the second. First one meaning FF wont confirm ov as yesterday and second it will (providing my temps continue to rise of course)..? :hissy:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend!
> 
> xx

Hiya hun

Technically speaking you still have to put the 1st temp in as the 2nd one was taken a long time afterwards (you just have to tick the 'sleep deprived' box so FF will take into consideration that your temp was likely to be lower)

(hope this makes sense?) but it shouldnt really make much difference should it? FF will move your Ov date back or forwards by 1 day but whatever day it decides won't be 100% set in stone & although your chart may appear to look slightly better one way it wont actually help if it isnt a true representation of when you Ov'd IYSWIM?

are you on VIP account with FF? coz if so... you can try changing the detection method from the default setting to OPK/monitor which would be more reliable as it doesnt go off your temps & uses your OPK to pinpoint your Ov date.

Hope I've managed to explain what I mean properly? let me know if it sounds funny & I'll try to make more sense :rofl: xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

NickyT75 said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, could someone take a look at my chart and let me know what u think, spotting is due tomorrow and AF on Tuesday and my temps are very different from my last cycles. Do you think it's my body responding to the suppliments i have been taking to increase my LP or do could i be pregnant? XXX
> 
> Its looking good so far hun but you'll have to wait & see what tomorrows temp is coz it's still a little early to tell (sorry) I dont want to get your hopes up coz I noticed your last months temps - although different followed a very similar pattern & went up just before dropping :hugs:
> 
> i will keep everything crossed for you that its another rise in the morning - then I'll be on here to help you get excited :happydance: xxClick to expand...

This is really great advise, thanks. So i'm hoping for a high temp tomorrow. Thanks for all the words of support. FX for a high temp tomorrow. XXX


----------



## Anababe

Thanks Nicky. Yeah i thought you'd say put the first temp. I will change it now. To be honest it only changes ov date to today if my temps continue to rise from tomoro. And even if i ov today, having the insem yest and day before should be enough. Yeah i have VIP account but as temping is more reliable and with me having 3 pos opks now i think the advanced method may be better. Will see what it does if i change it.

Thanks hun :hug:

xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Good Luck Daisy!!

Simone, glad insem went ok! FX

Ok, so last month I ov'd on day 13....this month I havent ov'd yet. Is this because AF strangely came 3/4 days early? So will I ov 3/4 days late because its all on luteal phase? Oh Im confused!! Not that Im really trying this month because on pnuemonia!! haha!! Addicted to POAS!! Also I only have 2 more ovpk left.....yikes!!

Hmmm....I doubt youll be able to help! In nicest possible way, as I dont chart, but thought Id share!! :)


----------



## HoneySunshine

*Testing Dates!*
DaisyDuke............9th September
Shmoo................14th September
NickyT75............20th September
HoneySunshine....23rd September
anababe.............23rd September
Tanya................
Hekate............... 1st October
NikiJJones........... N/A Sept - good luck with Lap babe!!

:bfp::bfp::bfp:
*August* 
sammielouize, xxxjaquixxx, Rah

*July*
Shinning_Star, Owo, LittleBee


----------



## NickyT75

HoneySunshine said:


> Good Luck Daisy!!
> 
> Simone, glad insem went ok! FX
> 
> Ok, so last month I ov'd on day 13....this month I havent ov'd yet. Is this because AF strangely came 3/4 days early? So will I ov 3/4 days late because its all on luteal phase? Oh Im confused!! Not that Im really trying this month because on pnuemonia!! haha!! Addicted to POAS!! Also I only have 2 more ovpk left.....yikes!!
> 
> Hmmm....I doubt youll be able to help! In nicest possible way, as I dont chart, but thought Id share!! :)

Hi Honey

You shouldnt Ov any later than usual due to AF arrivng early but its normal for Ov date to vary by a couple of days so you'll prob get your positive OPK tomorrow or tuesday.

Having said that... you may Ov later this month because of your illness but your LP length should remain the same in any case.

Hope you are feeling better soon chick :hugs: xx


----------



## Anababe

Hope you are feeling better soon Honey :hugs:

xxx


----------



## hekate

honeysunshine - 1st october sounds about right, thanks! good guess!

:hug: to you all! :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## shmoo75

Well my temp is slightly down from yesterday so, I will see what tomorrow's is like and FF says then. I tested Saturday and this morning and both were :bfn: If :witch: isn't here on Saturday I will test again but, not holding out much hope to be honest. Hopefully next cycle FF will be of better use for me as it will be my 2nd cycle temping. Oh well here's to another wk or possibly 2wks of waiting for me as, it could be that I am heading for another 42 day cycle. Oh joy!!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Good luck shmoo75 :hugs: i'm pretty sure she is coming and will get me tomorrow :cry:


----------



## Anababe

Good Luck Shmoo! xx

Daisy - Hope she stays away hun :hugs:

Well according to FF i ov'd yesterday. Im having to go off the OPK method rather than the advanced on FF, as my temps just keep dropping, which i think is due to me not sleeping well lately. Hopefully ive got ov right and not done the insems to early! 

Feeling bit down today. Just a little emotional and feeling sorry for myself :(. I dont think its anything to do with TTC, although it doesnt help. I'll be ok tomorrow, just having one of those days :roll: 

My LO has to go doctors tonight, his chest infection/cold whatever it is, is getting worse, he's struggling to breath at night, and off his food, bless him :sad1: i hate not being able to do anything to make him better. Ah well im sure the doc will fix him :)

Hope your all ok! :D

xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

September needs to bring 3 more BFP's girlies so keep smiling and less worrying. Ive been away from pc since like thurs so had to catch up on loads and cant remember everything ( never managed to remember things well lol) 

schmoo, lets hope for no more 40+ day cycles, they're very annoying, though mine did turn out to be BFP at 3 weeks late! FX

Anababe, hope insem works for you, we think we got it hard jumping on OH lol!

uhm, see lost already..

daisy, hope your temps are still ok, let this be bfp

doing well...

xx


----------



## shmoo75

Well temp rose today and FF is still not saying when I OV'd:hissy::hissy::hissy: This annoying now. Oh well I feel sick in the mornings and my boobs ache/hurt on and off all day. Now the boob thing always happens to me through out my cycle and when I am pg so, I can't take that as a good pg sign. The sick feeling not sure if this is a new AF symptom my body has now decided to have. Since my m/c not only have my cycle length changed but, so have my OV symptoms. They used to be so easy to read hence I fell in the 1st mth of TTC. Oh well I just hope if :witch: is on her way then it happens this wk and not next so, I don't have a 40+ cycle. Prefably I would like my :bfp: even if I do have to wait until I'm 40 whatever days to get it. Hope everyone else is having better luck than I am at the mo.


----------



## HoneySunshine

shmoo75 said:


> Well temp rose today and FF is still not saying when I OV'd:hissy::hissy::hissy: This annoying now. Oh well I feel sick in the mornings and my boobs ache/hurt on and off all day. Now the boob thing always happens to me through out my cycle and when I am pg so, I can't take that as a good pg sign. The sick feeling not sure if this is a new AF symptom my body has now decided to have. Since my m/c not only have my cycle length changed but, so have my OV symptoms. They used to be so easy to read hence I fell in the 1st mth of TTC. Oh well I just hope if :witch: is on her way then it happens this wk and not next so, I don't have a 40+ cycle. Prefably I would like my :bfp: even if I do have to wait until I'm 40 whatever days to get it. Hope everyone else is having better luck than I am at the mo.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone

Nothing much to report from me yet... am in the 2WW but prob won't start obsessing till next week LOL 

Hope you are all ok? xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

I have to go for an x-ray on my chest tmrw to rule out TB.....nice!


----------



## DaisyDuke

:witch: was suppost to be here in full force this morning but just brown cm so far, i'm sure she will be here in a few hours.

shmoo75 that is so frustrating for u :hugs:

HoneySunshine hoep u don't have TB chick, sounds nasty. XXX


----------



## NickyT75

Honey - good luck with the testing, hope you don't have TB! xx


----------



## Anababe

Afternoon ladies

Shmoo - Hope :witch: stays away hun and the sickness is a good sign :D

Honey - oh i hope its not TB hun, hope the x ray goes ok :hugs:

NickyT - We are on same dpo :) Like you i probably wont start obssessing until next week.. or maybe weekend as im 6dpo Friday, for some reason soon as i hit 6dpo i begin to imagine all kinds of symptoms :rofl: haha

Hekate - Hows you hun? When are you due to ov?

Daisy - Hope af stays away for you :hugs:

Sorry anyone ive missed.. my memory doesnt last very long hehe :hug: for everyone :D

Im feeling a little better today. Still not sleeping well though, only had couple hours again last night :( Might have a little nap when C is in bed later 

Got his inhaler today, how the doctors expect me to keep that huge mask over a wriggly 11 month old's mouth i dont know! hehe guess ill have fun trying :roll:

Hope you all have a lovely day :)

xxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Bad news, bad sperm count, i don't knwo what to do, DH has taken it so badly. Details are in my post titled maca and low sperm count?


----------



## HoneySunshine

DaisyDuke said:


> Bad news, bad sperm count, i don't knwo what to do, DH has taken it so badly. Details are in my post titled maca and low sperm count?

Oh Hun, 

You ok? read your maca thread, all sounds positive! They can do stuff about sperm count, its much easier to tackle that ladies issues! Im sure DH will come round in a few days, he probably just doesnt feel very manly right now. But at least you can order some maca and start taking it if af arrives in next few days ready for next cycle.

Think positive Babe :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Daisy - sorry to hear your bad news hun, :hugs: I haven't read your other thread yet so I'll pop over & have a quick read xx


----------



## shmoo75

Daisy - I am so sorry to hear that hun. Hope your OH is feeling a bit better and sperm count is easier to sort than any problems us ladies might have. Sending :hugs::hugs::hug: to you both

Honeysunshine - I hope the x-ray goes well and that you don't have TB. Sending you :hugs::hugs::hug::hugs::hugs:

My temp is slightly down from yesterday and I have altered a couple of my temps so FF shows that I OV'd on CD18. We will see what my temps are like in the next few days. I tested this morning and I could of sworn I saw a really faint out line of a 2nd line but, as I was more a sleep than awake I am not getting my hopes up too much and I will re test on Saturday morning and see if there is a darker line or, that is was my sleep filled eyes playing horrible trick on me. Hope all is well with everyone else.


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies

Daisy I managed to read your other thread :hugs: 

So sorry it was bad news but as the other girls have said... this is much easier to sort out so please don't give up hope hun :hugs:

Have you ordered some Maca? I've heard it can work wonders!

Shmoo - Had a quick look at your chart & was pretty suprised how low your temps have been since Ov... if I were you I'd use OPK's next month just to confirm you have definitely ovulated babe (as I know you said you have been having problems with FF moving your date around so this would give you some added reassurance) :hugs: xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi yeah i ordered the maca yesterday. I'm having a slight issue getting DH to go back to the doctors, how on earth will he get treated. He has said he will go, but next week i don't understand he will test again and we have agreed we will pay private to get same day results. So why doesn't he want to se his doctor this week and then do the tests and get the results on monday? Who knows. :witch: got me today which is no suprise. XXX


----------



## NickyT75

Dunno hun - maybe he just feels a little embarrased seeing his doctor about this stuff?
(silly I know - but he is a bloke & they can be funny about this sorta thing)

Hope you manage to sort it out soon tho xx


----------



## Anababe

Hiya

Daisy - So sorry about the results hun :hugs: hope you get it sorted soon.

Shmoo - Fingers Crossed the line you saw was real!! :D

Honey - Good Luck for today hun :hug:

Not much to report from me, only 4dpo. Although i have got, very tender bbs and this is something i never get, not before, during or after af so thats something new for me.. little early for symptoms yet though i know, so ill put it down to my LO jumping on me so much yesterday lol :laugh2:

Im a little worried about my temps. I have not been sleeping very well last few days which is what i thought was causing my temps to be so low but i slept all night last night and this morning was still only 36.02. Which is very low for me after ov. Is it possible to be pregnant and have temps like this? If i go off them then it looks like i havent even ov'd but i know i got the +opk. I dont know lol this cycle is very confusing. Hope my low temps dont mean ive not got a chance at all. I wont bother testing if thats the case.. ah well guess ill just have to wait and see..

xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hey Girls

Daisy sorry af got you :(

well ive been zapped, so no doubt has my eggie for this month too! typical! so I wont be one of the 3 of us for Sept! Heres to Oct! :rofl: Not sure if or when I ov'd anyway, as I knew due to illness I would be out. It takes alot of pressure off, im much happier this month because of it! Who knew babymaking would get you down so much, not til you stop you realise!
Ah well, I officially enter the 2 year mark (since last mc, actively trying since) so maybe that will be lucky for me!


----------



## Anababe

Aw Honey.. well i hope Oct is your month! If it doesnt work for me this time im out til Nov. Oct is a busy month for me (DS birthday and family over to stay.. all right around my ov time.. typical!) so not sure ill fit seeing the donor in around it all.. :roll: Hoping i wont need to.. 

Hope you get better soon chic :hugs:

xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ok, so I ov'd on day 13 last month.

So here I am day 16 and I decide to do a ovpk. Its positive, well its not negative, but not as strong as test line. Last time I had mega strong, then nothing next day....so could I have just ov'd today? or maybe tomorrow? Weird that its so late, but then my body never has period early and it was 3 days early so why shouldnt ov be 3 days late!!?

What d'ya think?


----------



## HoneySunshine

Or maybe it was yesterady and I missed it anyway?


----------



## Anababe

or maybe its just the start of your surge and you'll get a + tomoro :D or the end of it like you say and you'll ov tomoro.. I ov'd on CD15 last month and CD12 this time soo no reason you cant ov late!

Good Luck hun xx


----------



## shmoo75

Daisy - I am sorry that your OH doesn't seem to be in hurry to see his doctor. Maybe its coz he's a bloke and they don't handle the fact that its something to do with them is why there women can't get preggers. Hopefully he will come round:hugs::hugs: to you

Honey - When will you get your results? Or were you told yesterday that you don:hugs:'t have TB?

My temp has dropped slightly again so, I changed the other temps back to what they really were as, FF said I hadn't OV'd after inputting todays temp!!! I also tested again and it was a clear :bfn: so, it must of been my sleepy eyes playing horrible trick on me. Will test again on Tuesday 16(my wedding anniversary) but, not holding out much hope to be honest. Once :witch: gets here I will buy cheap internet OPK's and preg tests. Do you use the dip stick OPK's which are similar to the dip stick preg tests?


----------



## NickyT75

Yep I just use the cheap dip format ones hun xx


----------



## NickyT75

Grrrr! seems we are all having strange cycles this month aren't we??

My chart looks strange & FF just moved my Ov date forward by 2 days (didn't BD round this time as had just done 9 days in a row due to CBFM giving HIGH readings & were sick of it!!!) :hissy:

Im really annoyed now :hissy: My CBFM gave me a PEAK on CD14 so surely I should have Ov'd then? but FF reckons I didn't Ov till CD16 (hope FF is wrong or Im out of the running again this month) :hissy:

Im getting really pi**ed off with TTC at the moment!! feel like jacking it in TBH xx


----------



## Anababe

Morning

Shmoo - I use the internet cheap HPT's but the cheap OPK's dont seem to pick up a surge for me. Good Luck for testing Tuesday :)

NickyT - Im sorry your feeling down hun. TTC is very trying but you will get there :hugs:

Im not taking any notice of my temps this month.. either my thermometer isnt working properly or my temps are low because of lack of sleep and illness.. who knows..

Ive got a full on cold this morning, really sore throat and all sneezy and sniffly.. great eh :roll: ah well wont drop the PMA totally just yet.. remember a couple of girls getting stuffy noses before their BFP hehe :D

Apart from tender bbs ive not got many symptoms yet.. had a bit of heartburn yesterday which i hvent had since pg with my son, but its hardly enough to get my hopes up lol 

Im due AF Fri 25th (13dpo) so was going to use my FRER on Wed but as theres no wy ill be able to wait til then lol im going to start my IC's Sun i think.. ill be 8dpo.

xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

shmoo75 said:


> Honey - When will you get your results? Or were you told yesterday that you don:hugs:'t have TB?
> 
> Once :witch: gets here I will buy cheap internet OPK's and preg tests. Do you use the dip stick OPK's which are similar to the dip stick preg tests?

I have to wait a week for x-ray results! which sucks!

I use cheapie opk and preg tests - all the same, work just as well. I got a deal where for £9 I got a mix on 25 opk and preg tests (in any chosen denomination) and 6 lots of pre-seed! From a shop on ebay called fertility plan. Which I though was a bargain! got here next day too!


----------



## HoneySunshine

well I didnt get to bd last night with DH - he's been looking after me for so long now and was shattered! bless, I wasnt gonna put pressure on him... So if I did ov its too late now anyway. So no 2ww for me! well, no symptom spotting anyway! yey!! A month off! I cant wait!


----------



## DaisyDuke

HoneySunshine sorry u think u may have missed O, i hope u havent.

Well it turns out that i didn't give my husband anywhere near enough credit, he needed a very gentle chat, and he has been wonderful. He is off to the doctors tomorrow, so we will know for sure how bad the results are, i picked them up yesterday and i have been googling like crazy, and i think there is a chance the gp who told him the results over the phone are wrong. DH thinks i'm cluthching at straws, but i have looked into it so much and i'm fairly positive. If they turn out to be good, i will be fuming at the dr who told us they are bad.

Anyway i saw another dr yesterday, who completly agreed an 8 day LP is not good. She says i have every right to see a specialst and treatment. So i'm having a heap of tests done, some on Tuesday and i will find out more then. Then i will be refered, the specialist round us want to know exactly what there dealing with by all the test, which i think is great and the quickest way to get the right treatment. I feel very relieved, whatever is up it will get sorted and fairly soon.

XXX


----------



## Anababe

Good Luck for your results Honey :hugs:

I use FertilityPlan aswel,they are really good. If you pay before 3pm they get here next day :D

Well im sat here in tears now. My friend who is also TTC through donor (same one as me infact) just started trying for her second. This was her first month and has just found out its worked, got her BFP this morning. Im so so happy for her!I know how hard it is TTC with a donor and the pressure to get that one insemination on the right day, so im really please she's done it first time.. but, at the same time i just feel sad. Not so much jealous just upset. I know i shouldn't feel like that and i should just be happy for her, and its only been 6 months.. but seeing that BFN each month is so hard. Especially with it working first time with my son, im worrying theres something wrong, when i know deep down there prob isnt and these things tke time.

I just know im out this month, my temps are too low for me to be pregnant. I think ill concentrate on my DS's 1st birthday next month and hopefully Nov will be my time.

Sorry for the depressing post lol feeling a little emotional this morning! Be ok later im sure!

xx


----------



## Anababe

Sorry Daisy crossed posts. Glad your DH has come round :) and thats great they are doing tests for you. Hope you get some answers soon :hugs:

xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Oh chick, u have every right to feel sad. :hugs:


----------



## Anababe

Thanks Daisy :hugs: im ok now :)

Where is everyone? lol

Well i hate to say it but im actually getting symptoms.. i never start to imgagine them this early!! :rofl:

I breastfed my baby til he was 5 and half months, nd the feeling when the milk was coming in and i was 'full' and caeden was ready to feed was strange, like a tingling sensation (when i got this i knew i needed to feed him quick or id start leaking hehe :laugh2: ) and although im trying not to think about it i keep getting stopped in my tracks by this feeling. Its wierd, i havent had it since i was BF'ing of course, and it brought back memories of C being a baby. So thats wierd.. and im getting CM but my CP is still low so not sure if thats meant to be high if im pregnant. I been getting cramps in my right side starting today.. but i remember these pains teasing me last month so not reading into that to much! dont want to get my hopes up or anything but fingers crossed its all a good sign! :D

Hope your all having a nice night xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Simone - Fingers crossed for you hun we need some :bfp: in September to keep our 3 a mth up

Honey- Waiting a wk for results suck!!! Fingers crossed you don't have TB:hugs::hugs:

Daisy - I am so glad your OH has come round without to much fuss and that you are getting tests as well. Fingers crossed for you and OH :hugs::hugs:

Well it looks like I am out this mth as, my temp dropped to 36.15 this am. Hopefully :witch: will arrive tomorrow which, means a step closer to me getting back to my normal cycle before my m/c. I always used to get AF on a Saturday. I will then use IC OPK's and start taking my temp at 5am when OH wakes up. I wake up to as his alarm wakes me but, I always go straight back to sleep until 6:30am maybe that is my problem so, from tomorrow start taking temp at 5am!! Must be mad:rofl::rofl: What time of the day do you guys do your OPK? And do you need to not go to the loo for a few hrs?


----------



## NickyT75

Shmoo - it doesn't matter what time you temp as long as you are consistent with it. sounds like a good idea to do it when your OH's alarm wakes you then just go back to sleep - this will defo give you a more accurate temp to go off

Daisy - fab news about your OH!! glad things are looking better for you.

Simone - Ooooh your symptoms sound really good! - and you know what?? the way you described your boobs tingling is exactly the way mine have been feeling this past couple of days too!!

I didn't even realise until now, but when I had Sophie my milk came in so know what you mean! 

LOL - listen to me! I always say symptom spotting is a waste of time & now I'm doing it myself!! 
I've had to get up through the night to wee/woke up feeling nauseous (sp) for the past 2 days

& my FF chart looks different too... so I kinda feel differently this month! Oooo im getting excited now LOL hope Team Pingu keeps to its 3 BFP's a month record!! xx


----------



## Anababe

Morning

Shmoo - Good luck with temping at 5am hopefully it'll be better for you! I normally do my opk's sometime in the late morning/early afternoon.. around 11-12ish. I get up about 8am in a morning then ill have FMU and try not to go then til i do my OPK. 

Nicky - oo sounds good for you too!! Glad you know what i mean.. and im not the only one symptom spotting so early :rofl: do you know when your going to test or you waiting for missed af? I think i might test Monday 9dpo. Its still early but im doin well not to have tested already LOL

Caeden was up at half 6 today, im soo tired! He should be ready for his nap soon.. after we've watched In The Night Garden of course hehe 

Have a nice days girls xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Morning, thanks for all the support girls, Dh is off to the doctors at 5:20 so we will know the truth about his SA then.

Anababe and Nicky - it's looking good, i hope u both get ur :bfp: in a few days. XXX

shmoo75 - sorry :witch: might be on here way, but yay for ur cycle's regulating :dance: XXX


----------



## Anababe

Good luck for today Daisy :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Im planning to test next friday (roughly 12DPO coz my ticker & FF are confusing)

Im going to a wedding so need to know if it's ok to drink! hopefully I won't be allowed LOL xx


----------



## Anababe

hehe hopefully you wont no :D well im du af next friday so ill prob start testing Sun :roll: lol but ive got few IC's, i wont waste tests. Ill use my FR is AF doesnt arrive Friday and ive got a digi for when i need to confirm a pos test. Im not too hopeful its going to be this month but PMA is growing a little bit. Its my temps that are worrying me, 35.98 this morning, they are very low. I didnt start temping this month til day before ov, so i was thinking my temps could have been lower than they are now before ov so ive just not seen the shift.. but how can they be lower than 35.9! I dont know, ill keep going with it and see if they rise at all when im better.

xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Sounds good girls!

Ok, I need help, im confused.

You know i wasnt charting my ovulation this month? well I did that test and got a positive 2 days ago. Ok today and last night I got ewcm....is that right? I thought I got that before Ov? or is it after ov? Help, Im going mad! Ive been doing this long enough, you'd think I knew!! Plus, its very very late in my cycle for all this nonsense! Wht cant my body sort itself out!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Testing Dates!

Shmoo................14th September
NickyT75............20th September
HoneySunshine....23rd September
anababe.............23rd September
Hekate............... 1st October
DaisyDuke........... 2nd October
NikiJJones........... N/A Sept - good luck with Lap babe!!

August 
sammielouize, xxxjaquixxx, Rah

July
Shinning_Star, Owo, LittleBee


GO PINGUS GO!!!
Not many of us left!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'll be testing 2nd October.

So DH went to the doctors, to have the results explained the dr's still says it's bad but i'm not so sure.

Count
DH, 50x106. Normal results are, 20x106, so he has a sperm count 1.5 times higher than it needs to be classed as normal.

Motility
DH, 46% or more. Normal results are, 50% or more (barely lower than ideal)

Morphology
DH, 20% normal. Normal results are, 30% or more normal (lower than ideal)

So motility is barely lower than the ideal, and morphology is officially low. However my thinking is does it really matter if it's a bit low as he has 1.5 times more sperm that the average sample. So am i right in thinking that his morphology is equivalent to 50% normal if he had the the lower sperm count (count that is still classed as normal)?

I hope that makes sense, what do u think?

XXX


----------



## shmoo75

Daisy - i have no idea hun. What did the Dr tell your OH what could be done to help sort this out?

Honey - No there isn't many of us left but, I have a feeling I am still going to be here for my nxt cycle when ever that will start. I think I will change my ticker to say 42 days as I haven't a clue when I OV'd as all my normal sysmptoms have gone on a permanent holiday since my m/c and, FF on my 1st cycle of using it is not being helpful.

Well I took my temp at 5am today and was up from yesterday and no :witch: so far today. Who knows what on earth is going on as, I sure don't


----------



## hekate

hello everyone!

nicky and anababe - your symptoms sound soooooo good...I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!

daisyduke - I am sorry about what your husband and you are going through....I don't know anything about spermcount, but what you said about it not being so bad and kind of leveling out sounds logic to me....

honeysunshine - sorry you are having a strange month and I hope your x-ray results will be clear!

schmoo - think you are still in with a chance ...good luck!


I have been feeling a bit down lately and that's why I have not been on here much....my car is still playing up after paying £125 to the garage....
and I need my car for work on a daily basis....I also have been covering for a colleague since over 2 month and it is just all getting to me....
my CBFM still says low fertility and it should have gone to high by now....maybe I will not be ovulating due to all the stress?....I am not even sure if I should even try this month.....
sorry about the negativity....just thought I would explain why I have not been around...


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thanks girls, he didn't really say there was anything that can be done, just the usual no hot baths loose clothes and vitamins, which he already does. XXX


----------



## Anababe

Hiya girls

Daisy - Ive no idea about Sperm Count, but hope it gets sorted out soon so you can get your BFP :hugs:

Honey - I get EWCM before and sometime 1 day after ov.. i think i can last a couple days after ov though? im not sure, that could be wrong. Have you done an OPK again since that pos couple days ago?

Hekate - Sorry your feeling down hun. I think you should still try this month, your ticker says your on CD12 of a 30day cycle, is that right? If so then CD12 is still early, and you might start to get high readings in next couple of days :hugs:

Nicky - How are you today? Any more symptoms?? hehe

Shmoo - Good Luck hun, looks like there could still be a chance for you this cycle! Hope :witch: stays away and your temps stay up!

Wow.. did i remember everyone?? :D hehe sorry if not.. :hug: to anyone i have forgotten.

Well.. my temp went back up today.. so not sure if thats because im getting better.. ive still got a runny nose but my sore throat is better and im not sneezing as much :) Hopefully temps will start to get higher now!

Symptoms - Tender, tingly, and ichy bbs. Constipation, gassy, creamy CM (Sorry all TMI!lol) dull ache in my side, and going toilet more often.. now these i know are all pregnancy symptoms, whther im actually getting them or imagining them who knows :rofl: I got a few of them last time and af got me so i know not to take too much notice of them.. still, it keeps my PMA up for now :roll:

xx


----------



## shmoo75

Daisy - :hugs::hugs: to you and your OH. I guess all we can say is keep doing what you are doing and :sex: every other day like previous times. Fingers crossed you get a :bfp: sooner than you may think

Hekate - :hugs::hugs: to you too hun. Work and everyday stress is bad enough without the stress of TTC as well. I work for an Insurance Loss Adjusters on the Building Services Department and, we have been so busy the latter part of the wk due to the excess rain in the South West and North East of the UK. Some people have had 5ft of water into their houses!!!! The wondering when AF is due is doing me in more than normal!!!! 

I tested this am and it was :bfn: will test again on Tuesday 16/09 and if that is :bfn: again and no :witch: by Saturday 20/09 I will test then as well.


----------



## NickyT75

Anababe said:


> Hiya girls
> 
> Nicky - How are you today? Any more symptoms?? hehe
> 
> Symptoms - Tender, tingly, and ichy bbs. Constipation, gassy, creamy CM (Sorry all TMI!lol) dull ache in my side, and going toilet more often.. now these i know are all pregnancy symptoms, whther im actually getting them or imagining them who knows :rofl:
> xx

Im fine thanks :hugs:

I also have everything you mentioned above :rofl: boobs not really tender but defo tingly! also have sharp pains every now & then somewhere near my cervix... sorta like a stabbing pain - but not stabbing with a knife :rofl: more like stabbing/scratching with a big needle if that makes sense?

OMG! can't believe I am allowing myself to be sucked into symptom spotting :dohh: I NEVER do this so you are being a bad influence on me Simone!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

big :hug: to everyone else xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Hello ladies,
Well I am back on the TTC bus much sooner than expected. Won't retell the whole tale here as it is in my journal, but basically due to poor NHS communication my Lap has been cancelled and I'm back on the waiting list and could be waiting a few months. 
Soooooooo: I am CD11 today, and feel like it is my birthday to be able to TTC this month after all!!!!!:happydance:!!!!
DH and I started SMEP last night and I'm hoping he's up for sticking to it properly this month. No CM and CBFM lows so far this month. Temps all over the place. Don't know why. I'm estimating a late OV this month: maybe about CD17 or CD18.
Hekate: sorry to hear you are feeling down.
Nicky and Anababe: your symptoms sound fab!!!!:dust:!!!!
Shmoo: hope that the :witch: leaves you alone.
Daisy and HoneySunshine: :hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Niki - hi hun

Sorry to hear about your lap being postponed but hope you get your BFP so you don't have to have it xx


----------



## Anababe

Niki - Sorry about your lap.. but hoping you get your BFP first! :hugs:



NickyT75 said:


> Anababe said:
> 
> 
> Hiya girls
> 
> Nicky - How are you today? Any more symptoms?? hehe
> 
> Symptoms - Tender, tingly, and ichy bbs. Constipation, gassy, creamy CM (Sorry all TMI!lol) dull ache in my side, and going toilet more often.. now these i know are all pregnancy symptoms, whther im actually getting them or imagining them who knows :rofl:
> xx
> 
> Im fine thanks :hugs:
> 
> I also have everything you mentioned above :rofl: boobs not really tender but defo tingly! also have sharp pains every now & then somewhere near my cervix... sorta like a stabbing pain - but not stabbing with a knife :rofl: more like stabbing/scratching with a big needle if that makes sense?
> 
> OMG! can't believe I am allowing myself to be sucked into symptom spotting :dohh: I NEVER do this so you are being a bad influence on me Simone!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> big :hug: to everyone else xxClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I'm a bad influence?? Never :blush: hehe :p well my boobs are not really tender at all today, just yesterday, they still tingly now and again. I havent got the 'stabbing' pain but i know what you mean :rofl: Im getting these pains in my right side and sometimes in the middle low down. Bit like period pains really. 

OMG i was so scared today! Was out shopping with my friend and was saying to her that i had period pains and worried :witch: is going to get me soon.. then walking back to the car i all of a sudden just 'felt' like she'd come.. i made her drive me to asda to use the toilet so i could check :laugh2: wasnt AF anyway just a lot of CM (sorry tmi) but really worried me, still getting the period like pains now so hoping shes not on her way!

I tested today :blush::blush: twice :blush: hehe the test this morning was broke.. the control line didnt come up properly.. typical :roll: then tonight i thought why not lol and the faintest faintest line was there! Well i know it was an evap IC's are well known for that hehe but just to see another line was exciting!! :rofl: Im going to test everyday now til im due AF Friday! LOL

:hugs: for you all.. we need our BFP's this month! Not many of us left now :hugs:

Simone xxx


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! Simone can you post a pic for me to squint at??? My heart skipped a beat when I read you got a line!! Oooh I hope it's your BFP hun xx


----------



## Anababe

I've thrown it in the bin now hun.. and NO i will not go looking through my rubbish for it.. not this early on in the 2ww anyway :rofl: Honestly, its probably just an evap.. i think those IC are rubbish they just satisfy my addiction.. surely 7dpo is too early to be showing anything at all even if it was the faintest line ever! LOL I bought 4 asda's own tests today (thought i may aswel whilst i was in there :rofl: ) so if there's anything at all in the morning i will post a picture :D xx


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! I won't be able to sleep now!! LOL 

Got everything crossed for you babe xx


----------



## shmoo75

Hi my Fellow Pingus,

Simone - :rofl::rofl::rofl: I will keep my fingers crossed for you hun. Have you tested this am? If so what's the result?

NickyT - I have my fingers crossed that your temps stay up and you continue to get symptoms even though you don't symptom spot

NickiJ - I am sorry that your Lap was cancelled but :yipee::dance: that you can TTC again earlier than you thought you would and, you haven't missed O so, fingers crossed for you hun

Well my temp dropped big time this am to 36.08 problem is whilst I was taking my temp OH decided he wanted some :sex: men they can't wait 2mins can they:rofl::rofl: I now have pre AF like cramps and feeling sick which I now think is a new pre AF symptom for me. Oh joy!! If I do get :witch: tomorrow it means that this cycle is 1wk shorter than my last one so, fingers crossed for that. Have to look at positives even if AF does arrive stops me getting too upset


----------



## HoneySunshine

:happydance: Hiya NikiJ!! Glad youre back! Sorry you lap was cancelled, but pleawed youre able to join us again (although im out this onth, long story, youll have to read back a millions posts) :rofl::rofl:

:rofl::rofl:Simone and Nicky:rofl::rofl: Its normally me obsessing over 2ww! Im so glad Ive not go that this month!!
Fingers crossed for you both!! All sounds very good!!

Shmoo fx for you too hun!! Could you Simone and Nicky be our 3 :bfp: for September?

Niki - when you testing hun? Ill post it up with everyone elses! Yey!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Testing Dates!

Shmoo................14th September
NickyT75............18th September
HoneySunshine....23rd September
anababe.............23rd September
Hekate............... 1st October
DaisyDuke........... 2nd October
NikiJJones........... 

:bfp::bfp::bfp:

August 
sammielouize, xxxjaquixxx, Rah

July
Shinning_Star, Owo, LittleBee


GO PINGUS GO!!!Not many of us left!! 
__________________


----------



## NickyT75

Honey - can you please change my testing date to 18th Sep?? thanks chick xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

NickyT75 said:


> Honey - can you please change my testing date to 18th Sep?? thanks chick xx

:rofl::rofl:Simone and You are equally bad influences on each other POAS pushers :rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Guilty as charged m'lord!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## hekate

nice to see you NikiJ....sorry they cancelled your appointment, but glad you can ttc this cycle....

anababe and nickyT how are your symptoms?

hello and:hug: to everyone!

my CBFM went to high today, but I could not see any line on the right, which is the LH right? that's weird....


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sorry NikiJ lets hope u get ur :bfp: this cycle and dont need the lap. :hugs:


----------



## NikiJJones

Hekate: I got my a CDFM high today too. The LH line is the right one, but you don't see it till you get a peak. The Highs just pick up eostogen.
Getting excited for the symptoms spotters!!!
Shmoo: sorry about the temp drop. I always feel so down when that happens. :hug:


----------



## Anababe

Hello ladies

Shmoo - Sorry you had such a big temp drop hun, hopefully it was just a one off and AF will stay away! :hugs:

Honey - Was that my name being accused of being a POAS pusher :shock: I am not :blush: hehe ok maybe a little bit :D Hope your ok hun!

Hekate and Daisy - yey for the high readings! Hopefully you'll be joining the crazy symptom spotting soon :wacko:

NickyT - How you doing hun? 

Ive been out with the dog today for a 7 mile walk! Im soo tired now hehe doubt ill move at all now tonight LOL Lottie enjoyed it though (my dog)!

Not many symptoms today really, cm pretty much gone, no feeling in boobs no more, still got constipation (tmi) and a little bloated but that could be af on her way. Them pains in my side havent gone, they are very uncomfortable but i had them last month before af soo no idea what to think. Not feeling to hopeful now, my PMA is dropping.. but, not totally gone til :witch: gets me.

I tested this morning, at 5am when my little boy woke up cuz he banged his head :roll: I jumped out of bed immediately and forgot to take my temp.. so had to leave that til i woke up bit later. Anyway tested, left it on window sill meaning to look at it after i gave Caeden his bottle but we both fell back sleep on my bed, so when he woke up at 8am i took my temp before moving, it has risen quite a bit now so dunno whats going on with them. I looked at the test and was a really faint faint line again.. but because i left it 3 hrs i cant take that as a pos just an evap. See what tomorrows test is like!

Hope your all ok :hug:

Simone xxx


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! Simone I am sooo chuffed you are even getting faint lines... hope they get darker hun :hugs: are you using internet cheapies?

I've got loads but dont really trust them TBH (dunno why?) maybe its just coz they havent given me a BFP yet? :dohh: :rofl:

Haven't had any symptoms today really - apart from being very tired (have had a nap during the afternoon every day for a week now!) :rofl:

I keep looking at my FF chart & thinking it looks very different to normal...

I think??? Its showing an implantation dip & a tri-phasic pattern :happydance: but tis still too early to jump to conclusions yet :rofl:

Hope there's a few more :bfp:'s for our team this month as things have been pretty quiet round here lately
:hug: to everyone xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

AWWWWW, hey ladies. I love popping over here the buzz is great! I'm so excited for you nickyt and simone, really hope that you get your :bfp:'s in a few day time! 

NIckyj Sorry you lap got cancelled but must be a reason for everything and hopefully you'll be a late sept :bfp: aye!

Sunshine hope your ok, sorry I haven't read all the way bacvk but i assume you haven't got tb. 'just' pneumonia? How are you feeling. Wouldn't it be gr8 if you got a :bfp: hehe miraculous conception!

Sorry if I missed any of your ladies off. I have to same am glad to see there's not many of you left in the best possible way!

Anyway thinking you all might need some extra:

:baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust:

and just a bit more :baby: :dust: 

Lol LOve & HUgs xxxx


----------



## Anababe

WOW! Your charts looks great Nicky!! omg im so excited for you! I dont trust the IC's either. Ive got 3 left but using Asda's own at min, they say can test 4 days early lol my friend is such a POAS pusher :(:( just made me test again.. after i said no! LOL BFN which i expected soo why did i do it!! :rofl: i have a serious POAS addiction :rofl:

Hope you've all had a nice weekend :)

xx


----------



## shmoo75

Simone - OMG a faint, faint 2nd line?!?! Fingers crossed for you using FMU today.

NickyT - I still have my fingers crossed for you.

Well I had a lovely day yesterday. My Mum & Dad came round and we had roast pork and all the trimmings. Yum Yum!!! I took my temp this am and it has risen but, no :witch: yet. When she arrived on 11/08 it was at about 11amish so, not out of the woods just yet. I still feel sick in the mornings and at random times during the day, tired(but have been for quite a while), boobs seem to be in overdrive yesterday and this am also, have AF like feeling in my lower abdominal area and, I feel wet down there nearly all the time!!! I just don't know what to think anymore. If :witch: stays away today I will test tomorrow.


----------



## Anababe

Morning 

Shmoo - Sounds great hun! I hope af stays away.. i think im going to be out this month so you and Nicky have to get a BFP! hehe :hugs:

Nicky - How you today hun?

Honey, Daisy, Hekate, Niki - Hope your all ok :hug:

Tested this morning, BFN. Not even a hint of line so they were def evaps other day. Still early yet i guess but other than this cramping in my side all symptoms seem to have gone. Im very tired this morning, but i usually am lol so not much new there! Although i did go to bed at 10pm last night which is very early for me. Probably the 8 mile walk we had been on with the dogs :rofl: 

Hope you all have a nice day

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hello girlies

Shmoo - hope she stays away hun

Simone - hope its just too early & your BFP arrives in a few days time

I don't seem to have any symptoms now either... but my chart still looks quite tasty so im not gonna feel depressed about the lack of symptoms 

I was dying to POAS this morning but after a long discussion with myself managed to resist :rofl:

Im too scared of seeing a BFN coz even tho I know it's still early it would make me feel down :dohh: & I need to keep the PMA going for at least a few days yet!! :rofl:

Im thinking I might cave in & test on wednesday :dohh: but im trying to wait until thursday.... it's sooooo hard isn't it? xx


----------



## Anababe

It is so hard i know. I have many discussions with myself :rofl: i just had to 10mins ago when i was considering getting ready and going to town for the FRER 6days early test.. i decided not to in the end lol. Ive got the 4day early one so ill just wait til i can use that.

Im not going to test tomoro, i said that last night but i mean it this time :laugh2: Im going to test on Wednesday with my FRER. Ill be 11dpo then and as i only have a 12 day LP i should get a BFP by then.. if im pregnant of course.. which i very much doubt LOL I dont feel any different. My temps are up now from few days ago, which is quite scary cuz looking at my chart you would think i've just ov'd last Friday! Making me 3dpo :shock: and thats what FF is saying if i change it over to advanced method. But ive had no other signs of ov over the weekend so i dunno, my cp is low, and no EWCM so im not getting too worried about it. Hoping the temps just been funny this cycle with me being ill. Cant wait til i just know, either way! I hate waiting lol

xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

:rofl::rofl: You two make me chuckle!! :rofl::rofl:

How about you both wait til the days youre meant to test? :rofl::rofl:
I can say that as a rational non 2wwer! :rofl::rofl: oooh im so smug!

Obviously normally Id be saying :test: :test: !! haha!!


----------



## Anababe

HoneySunshine said:


> :rofl::rofl: You two make me chuckle!! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> How about you both wait til the days youre meant to test? :rofl::rofl:
> I can say that as a rational non 2wwer! :rofl::rofl: oooh im so smug!
> 
> Obviously normally Id be saying :test: :test: !! haha!!

Honey love, do you know the symtoms of POAS Withdrawal?? :rofl: Its not nice i assure you.. ooh the pacing, twitching, constant voices in your head.. i swear they shout at me from wherever i have hidden them that particular day :rofl::rofl: I have tried this before and i have come to the conclusion.. after very long talks with myself, that its much safer to continue to POAS early.. to keep me sane, if nothing else :laugh2:

wow i have officially lost the plot :wacko: :rofl:

Love and hugs to all Pingu's! We need more BFP's :dust::dust::dust:

xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Anababe said:


> HoneySunshine said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: You two make me chuckle!! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> How about you both wait til the days youre meant to test? :rofl::rofl:
> I can say that as a rational non 2wwer! :rofl::rofl: oooh im so smug!
> 
> Obviously normally Id be saying :test: :test: !! haha!!
> 
> *Honey love, do you know the symtoms of POAS Withdrawal?? *:rofl: *Its not nice i assure you.. ooh the pacing, twitching, constant voices in your head.. i swear they shout at me from wherever i have hidden them that particular day* :rofl::rofl: I have tried this before and i have come to the conclusion.. after very long talks with myself, that its much safer to continue to POAS early.. to keep me sane, if nothing else :laugh2:
> 
> wow i have officially lost the plot :wacko: :rofl:
> 
> Love and hugs to all Pingu's! We need more BFP's :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: I couldn't agree more!! POAS is a serious medical problem that cannot be ignored :rofl: xx


----------



## Anababe

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lilly123

hi all - Im back.. am now in the 2 WW and cycle buddies with Hekate and NikkiJ.

Hope u r all well and i need some PMA so hope you dont mind if I join pingu bumps again... I will be testing around 25 Sep.... good luck to you all..:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Tanya

Welcome back hun :hugs: 

Ooooh another person in the 2ww to obsess with Yay!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Lilly123

NickyT75 said:


> Hi Tanya
> 
> Welcome back hun :hugs:
> 
> Ooooh another person in the 2ww to obsess with Yay!! :happydance: xx

yay!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## NikiJJones

Simone: sorry about the :bfn:. Don't give up hope though.
Nicky: your chart is amazing! I think this is your month!
Shmoo: hope the wicked one stays away from you.
Tanya: welcome back!!

I'm CD13 today. Lots of watery CM (or is it just last night's :spermy:s coming back out???!!!! Sorry for TMI!)

Yes, ladies, POAS addiction is a serious one. So much so, that I think the NHS should provide us with plenty of free expensive quality sticks to PO, to avoid us having to buy unsavoury internet cheapies!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Anababe

Welcome back Tanya.. hope your 2ww passes quickly :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Anababe

NikiJJones said:


> Simone: sorry about the :bfn:. Don't give up hope though.
> Nicky: your chart is amazing! I think this is your month!
> Shmoo: hope the wicked one stays away from you.
> Tanya: welcome back!!
> 
> I'm CD13 today. Lots of watery CM (or is it just last night's :spermy:s coming back out???!!!! Sorry for TMI!)
> 
> Yes, ladies, POAS addiction is a serious one. So much so, that I think the NHS should provide us with plenty of free expensive quality sticks to PO, to avoid us having to buy unsavoury internet cheapies!!!!!!! :rofl:

:rofl: I totally agree! :D haha


----------



## NickyT75

NikiJJones said:


> Nicky: your chart is amazing! I think this is your month!

OMG! I hope you're right Niki :hugs: I got sooo excited when I read this! xx


----------



## NickyT75

NikiJJones said:


> Yes, ladies, POAS addiction is a serious one. So much so, that I think the NHS should provide us with plenty of free expensive quality sticks to PO, to avoid us having to buy unsavoury internet cheapies!!!!!!! :rofl:

:rofl: who reckons we should start a petition for NHS POAS support? :rofl: xx


----------



## Lilly123

well a little update from my side.. made DH do a home sperm test... yes poor DH and it came back showing possible low sperm count.. so we have dtd less this cycle to make sure enough spermies to catch eggie... if I have no BFP by end of Oct then i have a gynae appt and DH will have to have proper SA done... so lets hope it does not come to that... good luck girls... fx for all of us... cant wait to POAS but have at least 10 days to go... or maybe 7..before i test...:rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck Tanya babe

LOL @ the POAS urge grabbing you already!! xx


----------



## Lilly123

i think we should have special toilet water so that when you pee it turns green if preggies and blue if ovulating... now wouldnt that be lovely...:rofl:


----------



## Anababe

haha :rofl: that would be great!

Im so bored today! Been at home all day doing nothing! Every single symptom has pretty much gone.. im so fed up. Feel like im out already. Im going down to my mums in Colchester on Friday, she's only seen my little boy twice since he was born, last time being January when he was 4 months old so thought it be nice for her to see him, and if (or when :( ) AF arrives on Friday, at least ill be spending time with my mum and sister (and brother but he'll prob be too busy with his gf all weekend to see his sister hehe) to take my mind off it. And if in the unlikely event i get a BFP.. ill be able to celebrate with them so that will be nice :D

I think my PMA has officially gone.. LOL but.. im totally thinking this is your month Nicky! Your chart is great! So excited for you :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## hekate

I think the toilet water is an excellent idea tanya!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

nickyT- I love your chart! looks great!

simone - sorry you feeling a bit low :hugs: I keep my fingers crossed for you!

hello nikiJ and schmoo & :hug: for all of you!



I am sooooo confused today! my cervix was really low yesterday, but is gone up high today....when I came home from work I checked my cervix and the opening and there was a tiny bit of blood in the mucus...I checked it again straight after, but nothing then.....I have a little bit of pain that feels like ovulation pain.....can you get that before ovulation????....my mucus is still more watery and less EWCM.....but the internet cheap LH test I just done looked like a positive (almost as dark as control line, specially on one edge) My CBFM is on high fertility (and has never gone to peak before day 16)...I am cycle day 14.....
I was going to inseminate tomorrow!! advise anyone? please!!!!:confused:

sorry if it is all tmi!


----------



## NickyT75

sometimes you can get a slight bit of blood around ov hun - something to do with the follice rupturing as the egg is released? 
maybe your CBFM will go to peak tomorrow? 

I dont know anything about CP tho sorry - so cant help with this

tomorrow still makes sense for the insem tho i think?? can you only do 1 insem? xx


----------



## hekate

thanks nickyT.... hope I haven't missed it! 
I don't think I could have insemination tonight as donor is working further away today....

the bit that is weird so is that I have not got any EWCM yet....normally get that....
anyone else had contradicting results with CBFM and Internet cheapies or other OPK's??


----------



## NickyT75

I havent had any EWCM for the past 2 months for some unknown reason?? (usually get plenty) tho apparently its not that weird to even have 2 patches of fertile CM in a cycle so who knows?? lol 

Good luck chick xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

NickyT75 said:


> I havent had any EWCM for the past 2 months for some unknown reason?? (usually get plenty) tho apparently its not that weird to even have 2 patches of fertile CM in a cycle so who knows?? lol
> 
> Good luck chick xx

Have u tried EPO for EWCM? THis should only be taken up till ovulation tho. XXX


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks Daisy

I might get some if I dont get my BFP this month (fingers crossed i wont need to tho!) xx


----------



## Anababe

hekate said:


> I think the toilet water is an excellent idea tanya!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> nickyT- I love your chart! looks great!
> 
> simone - sorry you feeling a bit low :hugs: I keep my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> hello nikiJ and schmoo & :hug: for all of you!
> 
> I am sooooo confused today! my cervix was really low yesterday, but is gone up high today....when I came home from work I checked my cervix and the opening and there was a tiny bit of blood in the mucus...I checked it again straight after, but nothing then.....I have a little bit of pain that feels like ovulation pain.....can you get that before ovulation????....my mucus is still more watery and less EWCM.....but the internet cheap LH test I just done looked like a positive (almost as dark as control line, specially on one edge) My CBFM is on high fertility (and has never gone to peak before day 16)...I am cycle day 14.....
> I was going to inseminate tomorrow!! advise anyone? please!!!!:confused:
> 
> sorry if it is all tmi!

Thanks hun :hugs:

Like Nicky said, the blood can be ov, and i usually get ov pain the day before and day of ovulation. If your getting a +OPK then i would def inseminate tomoro if you cant tonight. Is there no chance he come donate twice, Tomrrow and Wed? Then if you do ov on CD16 then you've got the best chance. If you can only do the one insem then i would say tomorrow is the best time.

Good Luck hun :hug:



NickyT75 said:


> Thanks Daisy
> 
> I might get some if I dont get my BFP this month (fingers crossed i wont need to tho!) xx

You will get it this month!! :D:D xx

Well.. i was checking CP earlier and ive never seen so much EWCM (well a little more white in colour) .. but it must have stretched 4-5 inch so very ewcm like.. (really tmi sorry! LOL) i got some couple days before af last month so im expecting her by Wed. I mean, i couldnt possibly be ov'ing! Wish i still had some OPK's left. Still getting this dull ache in my right side, again i got this last month and :witch: still got me. Im so upset lol! but oh well.. November will be my turn for def!

xxx


----------



## hekate

just wanted to sent you some:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Anababe

Thanks hun :hugs: for you too :) xx


----------



## NikiJJones

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: about the toilet water idea!!! That would just be great! Can we ask the NHS for that along with our petition for POAS addict support?!!! Can you just see us down at some shady clinic on a Monday morning, queuing up for our weekly supply of OPKs and HPTs. Or going to support groups and having to say "My name is .... and I'm a POAS addict.... etc etc".!

Hekate: Tomorrow sounds good for insem. I often have some OV-type pain before the actual OV. It is caused by the follicles swelling up. Good luck!!

:hug: to all for 2WW, W for OV and everything else!


----------



## shmoo75

:rofl::rofl::rofl: i love the idea of NHS funded support for us POAS addicts and, the toilet water should be a must:rofl::rofl: If only............

Well my temp has dipped again today:hissy::hissy: and :bfn: and no :witch::hissy::hissy::hissy: Oh I am starting to get fed up with my bloomin' body. I've decided I will just continue to temp and :sex: every other day in my next cycle because, I am convinced that :witch: will get me even if it is on Mon which will make this cycle another 42 dayer:hissy::hissy::hissy: It's my wedding anniversary and I'm not in a very good mood at the mo. Also have more claims to allocate at work than me and my collegue can manage between us in a day!!! Think I will have a nice bottle of wine with dinner and just try and forget about all my troubles and not get worked up!!! Easier said than done I know. I will try and be more relaxed and insist that OH gives me more :sex: nxt cycle I'm sure he wont mind

I have my fingers crossed for the rest of you my fellow Pingu's. Just promise me I wont be left all on my lonesome chatting away to myself on this thread when you all have a :bfp: and I don't.


----------



## NickyT75

Shmoo - :hug: happy anniversary hun, pity you didnt get your :bfp: today, how cool would that've been? never mind hun it aint over yet :hugs: xx


----------



## hekate

thanks nikiJ so I could still be in with a chance then

schmoo - don't give up hope just yet!:hugs:

nickyT - your temps still going goooood! sorry I am a chart stalker:rofl::rofl: 
so intrigued now!

my CBFM has gone to peak today and I have some EWCM...arranged for donor to call this afternoon....hope its not too late! wish me luck girls!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Testing Dates!

Shmoo................16th September
NickyT75............18th September
anababe.............19th September
HoneySunshine....23rd September
Hekate............... 1st October
DaisyDuke........... 2nd October
NikiJJones...........6th October
:bfp::bfp::bfp:

August 
sammielouize, xxxjaquixxx, Rah
July
Shinning_Star, Owo, LittleBee


GO PINGUS GO!!! Not many of us left!! 

Niki - when you testing babe? x
__________________


----------



## HoneySunshine

Shmoo, Happy Anniversary!!

Soory about your BFN but just look what happened to Sammie last month....you never know, it aint over til its over!

Have a lovely evening with DH and try to relax... Big Hugs xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hekate - good luck girl!! seems like you couldn't have timed things better if you'd tried! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

My temp is up today so I caved in and tested :bfn: :dohh: I know its still early so im not gonna lose hope just yet!

Everyone cross your fingers for me over the next few days please :hugs: xx


----------



## Anababe

Hekate - Good Luck for this afternoon hun!

Shmoo - Its not over yet! Fingers crossed for you.

Honey - I think you have my testing dates wrong, that was just a guess before i knew when i was going to ov. Im Due AF Friday so my date is 19th Sept. Thanks hun x

Nicky - Sorry it was a BFN hun, your Chart still looks really good though so its prob just too early! Have any of your symtoms come back yet?

I tested this morning, BFN. But it was a cheap test from the pound shop LOL and think its a 50mIU soo that could be why. Im going to use my FRER tomoro i think if no sign of :witch: although my cp has now gone Low, Firm and Closed so chances are shes on her way! :roll: I hope she gets lost :rofl: Oh and that ewcm stuff as now gone, back to normal creamy cm (tmi) so that was wierd! LOL Oh how i love my body :rofl:

:dust::dust:

xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Anababe said:


> Honey - I think you have my testing dates wrong, that was just a guess before i knew when i was going to ov. Im Due AF Friday so my date is 19th Sept. Thanks hun x

All done xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi girls, so i'm off to the dr's at 6pm for all my tests, i'm very scared, how the hell can she feel my ovaries from pocking arounf inside, sounds painful?

Shmoo, how frustrating or u :hugs: hope u get ut :bfp: in a few days :hugs: Happy Anniversary. XXX
NickyT75 and anababe hope ur :bfp: is just hidding to :hugs. XXX
Hekate, good luck for this afternoon. XXX


----------



## hekate

poor daisy ! I am thinking of you and hope it will be worth it!

I just inseminated....hope it was not too late! 
so...that's the easy part over!


----------



## NikiJJones

Hekate: hope that the :spermy:s get there in time.
Nicky: I am keeping everything crossed for you!!!
Shmoo: HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!! I don't think I'll be leaving you on here alone to be honest. It took me a year to get my :bfp: and it's only been 3 cycles since my MC, so I'm sure I'll be around for a while yet!
Daisy: hope the docs goes OK.
Honey: I'll be testing around Oct 5th or 6th. 6th is my birthday. Might I get a birthday :bfp:????
Simone: let's just hope the :witch: stays well away!!!
Today I have hardly any CM which is odd as had loads of watery yesterday. I'm doing my OPK in about half an hour. Dying for a pee, but not 4 hours yet since last one! Not expecting a + though as CM gone on holiday today. I just know it will be OV right when we are at my Mum and Dad's at the weekend!!!:hissy::hissy::hissy: Last month DH wouldn't even BD in a hotel, as he said it felt too weird. I know he's going to refuse at my Mum and Dad's!! Maybe I can drag him off to the local secluded beach after dark for more privacy?!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl: (This is what I used to do when teenager with boyfriends!!!:blush:) No: think he'd refuse that too. Not sure how I'd do the lying still with hips raised for 20 mins thing on the beach though!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Anababe

Glad the insem went ok Hekate.. welcome back to the 2ww! :wacko: hehe

I tested earlier with my FRER. I really wish i hadnt.. BFN of course.. why do i do it to myself lol. I hate these last few days now, hope this week goes quick!

xx


----------



## Lilly123

hi girls - hope u r all well... seems like lots of excitement going on here... cant wait to see your BFPs soon!! Yippeee!! No news from my side..only 2DPO.. so too early to test but POAS is already on my mind:rofl::hug:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Dr's was ok, bit icky but not much worse than a smear and there was nothing obvious wrong. Gotta have a shed load more bloods done and see my normal gp in 2 weeks for the referal and to book the scan. XXX


----------



## Anababe

Glad Dr's went ok Daisy :hugs:

Tanya - Im sorry the POAS problem has gotten hold of you aswel :rofl: hope you have more willpower than i do! Good Luck hun x

Ive got terrible back ache tonight, i hope she doesnt get me tomorrow :( 

Im really tired, think i may have a bath then go bed early.

Hope your all ok! xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

With about 6 pages to catch up on in a day or two i thought it would hvae been loadsa congrats for a bfp! Where are they all for september, come on!!!!

schmoo - happy anniv. it aint over till she comes, we were prroof of that last month,going into 40+ days each. At least if this one is same you'll know cycle length is going to be that little bit longer.

Daisy - hope the tests were ok, not nice but it;ll help you. 

Honey - hope your better now!

jesus i get lost after a name or two, but i am keeping up with everyone and checking on you all!


----------



## Rah

Well that took some catching up!!!!

Anababe Hope you get a line on that test soon so you can leave some in the shops for others :rofl: FX for you hun
DaisyDukeHope the tests give some answers for you (not that you will need it as you will get that :bfp: soon)
TanyaHoping you dont turn into a loony like some others (mention no names) in the 2WW 
hekateHope all went well with the donor sounds like you will catch the eggie now for the 2WW
NikiJJonesSorry the lap got cancelled very fustrating but its all for a reason we will see at the start of oct 
NickyT75Lookin good hun im now stalking you hope its your month FX

Hope your all ok 
:hugs:


----------



## Anababe

Thanks Rah.. nice to see you. Hope you and bubs are doing ok :)

I have only started on Boots, not got round to superdrug yet so until i do theres plenty left for other people :rofl::rofl:

Well so much for my early night! Im so tired but cant sleep. I am going to try again soon, just cleaning up abit first.. that'll make me wanna sleep haha

xx


----------



## hekate

nikiJ - great idea about the beach, but it might rain and also may be a bit chilly on the...erm...bum:rofl:

ananbabe - sorry you had a negative test it's so depressing, but remember you are only 10DPO!!! I read average for BFB is 13dpo so plently of time in any case! I keep my fingers crossed!:hugs:

tanya- I know what you mean about testing...just do a LH test for the sake of it! that's what I done last month!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

daisy - glad doctor was not too bad then....good luck for the bloods!


insemination went well and I think I am having ovulation pains right now...unless it's little swimmers in my tubes:rofl:


----------



## shmoo75

Daisy - Glad it went well at the Dr's and good luck with the bloods. I'm not good with my blood being taken. I have to lie down and not look at my blood filling the tube as, I go whiter than the hospital sheets and nearly pass out:rofl::rofl:

Simone - fingers crossed the swimmers get your egg hun:hugs:

NikiJ - My OH would be up for the beach and, i don't have a problem with :sex: at my parents he is always up for it:rofl::rofl: Typical bloke. Fingers crossed that you can persuade him. Here is to a Birthday :bfp: and june baby for you

NickyT - I should of learnt from last cycle not to test before CD40!!! But I always POAS far too early its a sign of a true addict!!! Fingers crossed it is your mth

Rah & Sammie - So glad you are both doing well and that your Pingu Beanies are growing nicely fingers crossed you both get huge bumps

My temp rose from yesterday and, I feel like AF is about to hit me. If I don't get a :bfp: this cycle I will try not to test until CD40 as, it appears I have 40+ day cycles!!!! Oh how I wish for a AF a month!! Will test again tomorrow if :witch: doesn't arrive and then again on Saturday if she still hasn't turned up


----------



## NikiJJones

Shmoo: great that temp went up again. Let's hope this will be your :bfp:!!!!
Glad to hear Sammie and Sarah's beans are doing well.
Daisy: hope bloods are all OK when you have them done.
Hekate: OV pains sound like insem was timed perfectly!!
Waiting to hear from Nicky and Anababe today. Let's hope their :witch:s are on a 9 month holiday together!!!!!!!!!!!
We got day CD14 BD last night. I am SOOOOO chuffed with DH this month. He has a stinking cold, but was still up for it last night. This is the first month in AGES that he's done the SMEP without complaining. I'm just hoping he can stay in this frame of mind until after my body decides to hurry up and OV. CBFM still on High today. Will see what the OPK says tonight.


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girls

Sammie & Rah - Its lovely to see you & your beanies popping in to check on us :hugs: we miss you!

Daisy - glad the docs appt went well, Im sure your blood tests will be fine too hunni :hugs:

Hekate - Woooo! talk about good timing hey?? :happydance: :hugs:

Shmoo - Im keeping everything crossed for your temps to keep on rising hun :hugs:

Niki - Glad to hear you are feeling happy with your OH sticking to SMEP :hugs: I know it can be pretty stressful for our blokes so it's good that he is being enthusiastic too :happydance:

Simone - hope you managed to get a decent nights sleep hun :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Well - Im feeling rather deflated today TBH.... my temp has dropped & my chart was looking so good until that happened :hissy:

It looks like :witch: could be putting in an early appearance this month as she isn't due until Sat but normally comes when my temp does a nosedive like this :cry:

I've tried to be optimistic & consider it an implantation dip (as im 10DPO according to FF - my ticker is 1 day off) but I had what I was calling an implantation dip @ 5DPO??? & this has never happened to me before so I was pretty pleased with myself up until this morning! :dohh:

I don't know what to think now??? :dohh:

Soooo.... looking at it with a positive spin on things... 
I've now had 2 implantation dips :rofl: (which in my mind can only mean 1 thing..... Yay! Twins!! :happydance::happydance:)

:rofl::rofl::rofl: I've got to try and be cheerful otherwise I might crumple into the depths of despair!

Please please please (with a cherry on top!) everyone pray that my temps go back up for the next few days, then you'd all better start knitting little matching sets for my double dose of :baby::baby: he he he!! 

:hug: thanks everyone xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh My God! Did you see that lady on tv who had twins, 1 black 1 white, (1 boy and 1 girl) instead of the egg dividing she actually ov'd twice in a month and had 2 sperm fertilise an egg each! so cool!


----------



## Anababe

Morning

Hekate - Sounds like got perfect timing for the insem! Good Luck hun :hugs:

Shmoo - FIngers Crossed your temps keep rising and :witch: stays away

Niki - Glad your OH is happy with the SMEP this cycle, hope you ov soon then you can join the lovely 2ww :wacko: hehe

Nicky - Im sorry your temp has dropped hun, but its not over til AF arrives so try to stay positive! I agree, twins it is.. haha :rofl:

Honey - I didnt watch that no but i think i heard about it.. pretty amazing though! lol

Im so tired today, i feel sick (thinks its cuz im hungry but i never eat breakfast!) and went dizzy this morning. My nose is really runny today so i must still have a cold.. :( 

BFN this morning.. i have just used my last IC so im not testing now unless :witch: doesnt turn up on Friday. 

xxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Anababe, hope there signs and it was a false :bfn:

HoneySunshine, i have seen something like that before, it's so weird.

NickyT75, sorry u feel so deflated :hugs: i so hope it is twins :dance: team pingu's first twins :yipee:

NikiJJones, sounds like ur DH is being a little superstar.

shmoo75, hope the rancid :witch: doesnt get u.

hekate, :yipee: for ovulation pains, swim boys swim to the eggie :dance:

Well i'm quite sore today from yesterday, having the bloods done on friday, then get all the results on the 29th, on the 29th the referal will be written to. Let's just hope i'm pregnant by then :dance:

XXX


----------



## Anababe

Yeah hope you get your BFP before then Daisy! :D

I've just cleaned all my house (well.. all downstairs.. upstairs can be left for another day! haha) and it looks all shiny and new now :dance:

My house was freezing last night and my heating wont work :growlmad::growlmad: My estate agents are useless! I rang about 5 weeks ago for them to come and fix a broken pipe outside and no sign of anyone.. ive just rang about my heating and he was like' oh yeah ill speak to landlord and get someone sent out when they free' But my LO has got a terrible cold/chest infection at min, and can hardly breathe as it is! It should be classed as an emergency when theres children. It makes me so angry, i have to go stay with my friend tonight now cuz its far too cold for him to spend another night here with no heating. Poor little man woke up at 3am last night so cold, i had to bring him in bed with me :( 

Hope everyone is having a nice day!

Simone xxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Anababe, that's so frustrating, phone them everyday and give them hell, that's not fair. XXX


----------



## sam*~*louize

It definitely should be classed as an emergency as he is young, not like he's a teenager. I would ring and complain, etc etc. Use these hormones we have and stamp your feet !


----------



## hekate

yes, definitely an emergency! if they don't do anything it might be worth ringing your local council...they should have somebody dealing with private landlords....they are usually really helpful...


----------



## hekate

nickyT - I am not religious in any way, but just for you I will pray for twins![-o&lt;

I am not so sure about the timing now....5 just done another IC LH test and it they test line was fainter then faint....how can that be when yesterday it was the same colour as control line?????


----------



## Anababe

Yeah thats ok hun, just means your surge has ended and you have either already ov'd or will do soon. I think your timing was perfect, try not worry :hugs:

The pains ive been getting have become quite sharp today, like stabbing pains.. and i also had quite alot of yellow cm around my cervix, which is a little like ewcm but thicker and not as stretchy (sorry tmi! :blush: lol) had a little heartburn earlier and i am really exhausted.. look at me back to symptom spotting! :rofl: My PMA might me on its way back, just a little.. hehe :rofl:

Im at my friends now, ive got no test for tomorrow :( AND i forgot to bring my thermometer! So im going to be going through some serious withdrawal tomorrow!! haha

Hope your all having a nice night! 

xxx


----------



## hekate

thanks for that simone!:hug:

sorry you got to go cold turkey tomorrow....be strong!:rofl:


----------



## shmoo75

Oh dear Simone I would ring the estate agents up and tell them you are going to speak to the council as, you 1st rang them 5wks ago and they have done nothing. Oh give them hell.

NickyT - sorry to hear that :witch: might get you early:hugs::hugs: and fingers crossed she stays away

Tested again and it was :bfn: if :witch: is going to arrive i want it to be on saturday as, she always used to come on a saturday so, fingers crossed getting back to some sort of normalacy and, it would make my cycle 2 days shorter than my last one. Have to look at positives even if :witch: does show otherwise I'll go crazy!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girls

My temp has stayed the same today (was hoping it was gonna go back up) so judging by my usual charts Im expecting my temp to drop again tomorrow closely followed by the arrival of AF :cry:

Really thought I was in with a chance this month too :hissy:

Good luck to everyone else... Team Pingu still needs some BFP's this month from those of you who are still in the running :hugs: xx


----------



## Anababe

Morning girlies

Shmoo - Sorry it was BFN.. but glad your thinking positive! 

Nicky - Aww hun, sorry you temp hasnt gone back up.. your not out yet though! Hope :witch: stays away tomorrow!!

I woke up so early this morning.. was ready to get up for 6am!! Thats totally not like me, i hate mornings hehe so im in quite a good mood today :) Ive not tested either :shock: LOL then again thats only because i have no HPT's left.. im off to buy a twin pack of CB tests later to use over weekend (thats assuming AF doesnt get me before!) so i may do one of those later :rofl:

Not many symtoms this morning, that tingly feeling in my boobs is back not very strong but noticable on and off, and i swear they are bigger.. well maybe not bigger but fuller.. breastfeeding my LO left them a little.. 'flat' shall we say :rofl: but they seem to be looking rather full at the min!! Hope thats a good sign and im not imagining it!!

Still not heard from landlord yet! Im going to put it in writing today and if they dont respond after that i will take it further!

Hope everyone is ok today! 

xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Simone, that is awful about your house. I hope you can get it sorted soon.
Nicky: so sorry about the temps. I am hoping it goes back up for you tomorrow.

I don't know what my body is doing this cycle. My CM keeps coming and going: yesterday was watery and a bit stretchy and today nothing so far. Temps are up and down like a yoyo, and no sign of Peaks or OPK+s yet, so looks like I won't be getting OV before the weekend. 

Last month I had a spot on perfect 28 day cycle. This month looks like I'll be back to a silly long one. I was having reflexology last month, and think that may have stimulated the perfect cycle! Might have to rearrange for her to come and give me some more sessions.


----------



## Anababe

Aw hope you ov soon hun :hugs:

I've tested :hissy: LOL I really didnt want to today, such a waste of a CB test! but oh well :roll: BFN of course..

Getting AF cramps now so im pretty sure she'll make an appearence in the morning :(

xx


----------



## hekate

schmoo and anababe - sorry about the BFN....still hope so:hugs:

nickyT - hope your temps will rise again!:hugs:

nikiJ -sorry you cycle is playing up!:hugs:


I don't know it seems all a bit doomy were ever I go! maybe it's the lack of summer we had! :cold::rain:

I took my car to a garage that specializes in citroen....and guess what?
they could not fix my car either...they cannot find the fault....unless it would happen to them:dohh: I don't get that?


----------



## NickyT75

hekate said:


> I took my car to a garage that specializes in citroen....and guess what?
> they could not fix my car either...they cannot find the fault....unless it would happen to them:dohh: I don't get that?

:saywhat: How can they say that?? what are you gonna do now hun? xx


----------



## hekate

got no idea! I could cry so...need car for work every day...I am more stressed then ever...which I know does not help the ttc part of my life...so don't think I am in with a chance this month..was a strange one anyway...opk+ early and had almost no symptoms for ovulation....only little pain....almost none EWCM...maybe it never happened...:cry:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning all

Im up early this morning eh? he he! woke up at 6 & couldn't go back to sleep coz I knew today was POAS day! :rofl:

I was expecting my temp to drop today signalling AF would be here later on, but it has stayed the same for the past 3 days??

I dont know what to think now??? but d'ya know what???:blush: Im too scared to test!!!!!!!! :dohh:

I have my wee sitting on the bathroom windowsill but im hiding from it in the front room as though it's some kind of scary monster :blush: 

I need to get in the shower but im scared to go back in there! :dohh: xx


----------



## shmoo75

NickyT I have one word to say to you woman :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I cant!!............ Im afraid!!!!! :dohh: xx


----------



## shmoo75

I know you are but, you can't keep your wee sitting in bathroom all day your OH will think you've lost the plot! If you :test: now at least you will know and be better prepared. I have to get ready for work I will check back in about 5-10mins


----------



## hekate

:test::test::test:...ahhhhh I need to know now!


----------



## NikiJJones

:test: NICKY :test:!!!!!!!!
So excited for you!!!!!!


----------



## Anababe

Nicky!!! Have you not tested yet!!! God woman.. your letting us POAS addicts down :rofl::rofl: hehe

No, im joking hun, if you want to wait then good on you! Hope you get your BFP whenever you decide to test :hugs:

Im due AF today.. no signs of her but BFN this morning. Im going to give it til MOnday then test again if she hasnt arrived.

Does your Luteal Phase definitely stay the same every cycle? Cuz last month it was 12 day (im not too sure about previous months to be honest) so that why FF has put today as day for AF (CD25, 13dpo) going off the 12 day LP, but, if my LP is going to be diff this month then AF could arrive as late as Monday (16dpo)? I dont know what to think.

Im seriously doubting whether i even v'd this month. You know this blood test you can have, is it CD21 test? To check if your ov'ing.. do you just go to the docs to ask for that or do you have to be TTC a certain amount of time first?

xxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

:test: please, were here for u :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

:test::test::test:
I'm Excited for yoU!!!!! 
Good lUck hun..and let us know:hug:


----------



## Lilly123

hello all - good luck Nicky with the test!! Just do it!! Hope everyone else is well and ready to get their :bfp:s.No news from my side. just a temp dip today and some pain in boobies but thats all... good luck everyone and have a nice weekend!!:hug:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Nicky have you not tested yet?

For Godsakes woman, put us out of our misery!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sam*~*louize

we're all sat here wondering. Keep smiling hun whatever the result!


----------



## Anababe

Nicky where are you!!!! hehe Hope your ok hun xx

Well AF not got me yet! Im going to test Monday if shes not arrived! Im getting little niggly pains low down at min, but not really any sign of AF. Ive gone dizzy a couple of times today and just generally not felt great so dunno whats going on lol Want this weekend to pass quickly!

Hope everyone is ok!

xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ooooh, just realised I only have 3 days til I test!!

WHERE IS NICKY??????!!!!!!!!!!! COME ON GIRL, YOURE KEEPING US IN SUSPENSE!!

We are here for you whatever xx


----------



## NickyT75

Aw! thanks girls :hug:

Sorry for not updating earlier but I have been at a wedding and have only just got home now!

I finally tested this morning (POAS then went in the shower without looking at it!!) when I finally got out of the shower I peeked round the shower curtain & :bfn:!!!!! GRRRRRRRR! :hissy:

Gutted!! so needless to say... I went to my friends wedding & indulged in quite a few drinks :rofl: (drowning my sorrows) :cry: xx


----------



## shmoo75

NickyT - I am sorry it was BFN hun :hugs::hugs: Here's to October :bfp: for all that don't have September ones. 

My temp dropped big time yesterday morning and not long after :witch: showed up. At least my clycle was 39 days not 42 so that's good. I did'nt want a May baby anyway coz my Mum In Laws birthday is 23/05 and my due date would of been 18/05 abit too close. There are no birthdays in June so, I have decided I will have a June 2009 baby! Here's to tonight, nice big fat Indian takeaway, a few bottles of wine and some DVD's to watch with my OH. Hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## Anababe

Afternoon girls

Shmoo - Sorry :witch: got you hun, good luck for October!

Nicky - Aww hun, sorry it was BFN :( Has AF arrived yet?

Well still no sign of AF for me, dont feel like shes coming but i dont really feel pregnant either, just waiting for her arrival now. Ive not tested today.. im determined to wait til Monday. Thats the latest she could arrive. After then ill book to go docs for a blood test!

Im going to the pub in abit to watch the football then off out tonight, i really want to drink but ill be good and not do, just incase :roll: lol

Hope you all have a nice weekend!

xxx


----------



## Anababe

Ive just put in my temps for this morning into FF, and im getting a little worried. This morning my temp was highest its been this cycle, which is good that its rising but, from when i ov'd i was ill all that week which is what i assumed was the reason for my temps being so low and not showing a clear shift after ovulation.. but, looking at my chart now even though the OPK and CM doesnt match im thinking it looks more like i ov'd on CD18? In which case the days i did the insem was no where near right and the reason i wont have got AF yesterday is because im not actually due til next Friday?? Im so upset now :( i hope im wrong and my temps were low due to the illness but im not sure now.. :cry:

Guess ill just have to wait and see..

xx


----------



## NickyT75

I see what you are saying hun yeah... but what about the positive OPK's you had? I doubt you'd have got clear positives that far in advance of Ov TBH :hugs:

Im just going to scrutinise your charts for a bit then I'll come back & tell you what I think xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hmmmm! now you've got me really thinking!! LOL xx


----------



## NickyT75

You know the days with open circles? is this because you were sleep deprived?? x


----------



## NickyT75

.......coz what Im thinking is... if you discard the temps taken on days 7 8 & 10 your chart will look VERY MUCH like it is pointing towards pregnancy!!

Have a go at discarding them & you will see what i am getting at xx


----------



## Anababe

Yeah everyone with open circles mean sleep deprived, infact all them i was up with caeden 3-4 times in the night and my temp was taken after only an hour and half (ish) solid sleep.. i wasnt sure if this would really affect it much though tbh.. i dont know much about temping to be honest.. i just set my alarm for 6am, take my temp and i leave the rest to FF lol

But i see what you are saying yeah.. thankyou for having a look :D

xxx


----------



## Anababe

Oh and i discarded the temps you said on 7,8 and 10.. im not sure if it looks any better though lol i guess all i can do is wait and see! :roll:

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hmmm! its hard to say coz your temps have been pretty erratic so there isnt a clear pattern for Ov, im wondering if you may have Ov'd a couple of days later? CD14/15??

coz your temp shouldnt have dropped if you did Ov on CD12 as your chart suggests... but with all your circles being open the temps are not reliable enough to go off TBH

Sorry this isnt much help to you as I know you didnt insem this late on :hugs:

hope :witch: stays away & you did manage to catch the mysterious egg despite its attempts to fool you! :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Gutted! :witch: has got me :cry:

I've even changed my ticker to something not baby related to see if my luck changes :dohh: I've had the same one for the past 5 cycles & it isn't proving very lucky so Im now chasing rainbows towards a pot of gold

Cycle 6 bring on the :bfp: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hey Girls!

Shmoo,Nicky, Im sorry witch got you :( - looks like there may be no Sept :BFP: she'll have me by tuesday too!
Im still poorly, bloody nhs, still not got test results back on xrays yet!!


----------



## Lilly123

Hi Nicky and Schmoo.. sorry :witch: got u.... well here is to your Oct BFPs.... no news from my side... just did a early HPT but of course negative.. silly silly me.. will wait till 9DPO (Tuesday to test now). Take care girls!:hug:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Testing Dates!

Anababe.............19th September
HoneySunshine....23rd September
Tanya................23rd September
Hekate............... 1st October
DaisyDuke........... 2nd October
NikiJJones...........6th October
Shmoo...............
NickyT...............

:bfp::bfp::bfp:


August 
sammielouize, xxxjaquixxx, Rah

July
Shinning_Star, Owo, LittleBee


GO PINGUS GO!!! Not many of us left!!


----------



## hekate

sorry nicky and shmoo!:hugs:

and :hug: to honey hope you will be better soon! 

how is simone doing?


----------



## Gabrielle

Well im spotting so im sure witch will be here by tonight...?:(


----------



## HoneySunshine

OCTOBER!!!

oooh, its so gonna be my month!! :witch: will arrive Tuesday...which means I ov in the middle of our weeks annual leave! How perfect is that? Couldnt have planned it better! :rofl:

Also, it's month 24 for us....so after 2 years of trying I think we bloody deserve a nice sticky little bean!! :happydance::happydance: 

Im starting with my PMA before this cycle is even over!


----------



## NickyT75

Gabrielle said:


> Well im spotting so im sure witch will be here by tonight...?:(

:hug: :witch: seems to be taking no prisoners round here this month!! xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Simone hun, how you doing today? did ya test? I thought our cycles were bang on together? How did you get so far ahead of me? :) - or is it coz I got AF 3 days early? xx

Hope youre ok babe x


----------



## Anababe

Hey everyone

Ive not had chance get on this morning i went out last night and stayed at my friends so only just got home. 

Nicky - Im so sorry :witch: got you hun :hugs: good luck for this cycle!

Honey - not sure about being ahead of you? maybe because i ov'd early this cycle and my LP is only 12 days so that'll make this cycle only 25 days?

Well, im 15dpo now, :witch: was due Friday but no signs of her yet. I would say i think she may come tomoro but to be honest i really dont feel like shes going to.. which i dont know if its a good thing or not! I was trying to wait til Monday to test but ive done one this morning, a really really faint line came up immediately whilst the colour was running through but when the window was completely white the line went hardly visable, still there but i would say it was an evap.. i wil test in the morning, then book to see doc if AF hasn't come by Tuesday.

Hope your all ok!

xxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Anababe, how exciting i hope it's a :bfp: i'm really looking forward to tomorrow. Pingus need a September :bfp: XXX


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah team Pingu hasn't done too well so far this month so hope this is your BFP Simone xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Good Luck for you all still in September running!


----------



## Shinning_Star

:baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust: 
:baby: :dust: :baby: :dust:


----------



## Anababe

Well I tested again and BFN :cry: Surely if i was pregnant it would be showing after being 2 days late!

Im just going to wait for AF to come now, dont want to see another BFN :sad1:


----------



## Gabrielle

anababe..dont think that...it could be plenty too early...specially if you o'd late.
PMA..good luck hun!


----------



## shmoo75

Simone - sorry it was :bfn: again hun. I know how you feel :hugs::hugs: hope you do get your :bfp: or if :witch: is going to get you she hurries up and doesn't leave you hanging like she does me

NickyT - sorry :witch: got you hun here's to this new cycle having double :bfp: as we don't seem to have any for september.

The last couple of nights I haven't been sleeping to well no idea why. I have put in on FF that I am sleep deprived at least it is at the very begining of my cycle and not mid way through as, that would mess things up. I will test on CD28 which will be 16/10 no point testing before as, i don't seem to have normal cycles. If :bfn: and no :witch: will test again 1wk later ect.


----------



## NickyT75

Im gutted that the team hasnt had any BFP's yet this month!

Come on girls there must be someone with some good news for us??

Im sitting here with awful :witch: pains :hissy: & very heavy flow :cry:

If she must insist on bothering me, she should at least have the decency to be considerate & not rub my face in it!! AARGH :hissy:

Hope you girls are all ok? :hug: xx


----------



## Anababe

Gabrielle said:


> anababe..dont think that...it could be plenty too early...specially if you o'd late.
> PMA..good luck hun!

Ov'ing late is no good for me! lol I am TTC through a donor so if i ov'd later than i thought then the insem would have been done too early :sad1:

Nicky - Sorry :witch: is giving you a hard time hun :hugs: she'll be gone soon!

AF is still not here! If i did unfortunately get ov wrong and it was later than i thought, then ill know for def by Thurday as my cycles are never longer than 32 days so guess ill find out either way at some point this week.

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Testing Dates!

Anababe.............19th September
Tanya................23rd September
Hekate............... 1st October
DaisyDuke........... 2nd October
NikiJJones...........6th October
Shmoo...............
NickyT...............
Gabrielle.............
HoneySunshine.....22nd October

:bfp::bfp::bfp:


August 
sammielouize, xxxjaquixxx, Rah

July
Shinning_Star, Owo, LittleBee


GO PINGUS GO!!! Not many of us left!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Simone I hope you find out either way soon babe.

Well Im out for Sept, witch has started to make an appearance and will be here full flow tmrw!! Never mind, I wasnt expecting much this month to be fair!

Can I people's testing dates please girlies!! For all of us who didnt get the Sept BFP October WILL be our month, I can feel it!! XXX


----------



## Lilly123

hi all - sorry for the :witch: appearing Nicky and Honeysunshine...

Good luck Anababe.. you are still in with a chance... good luck Schmoo

I have had sore bbs all day and cramps but AF only due next Monday... will test tomorrow... yes I am a POAS addict!:rofl: Take care girls!:hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

Well started spotting on saturday night...and im still just spotting but its red, my af is always really heavy for the first four days...whats going on...?!?!?


----------



## sam*~*louize

Anababe said:


> Well I tested again and BFN :cry: Surely if i was pregnant it would be showing after being 2 days late!
> 
> Im just going to wait for AF to come now, dont want to see another BFN :sad1:

hehe, nope, mine took 3 weeks to show dear. You ain't out of running until she shows! FX


----------



## NikiJJones

Nicky and Shmoo: so sorry she got you. I was so expecting to come on here today and find some :bfp:s! Gutted for you!
Anababe: hope she stays away from you.
Honey Sunshine: :dust: for you this cycle!!!!
I OVed Friday afternoon. Was AGONY this month, so at least I am clear about it. No :sex: Friday night or Saturday as we were at my Mum and Dad's and DH wasn't up for that, so I am relying on Thursday night's :spermy:s having done their job right.
I would LOVE to have conceived this weekend. It was my Grandparent's diamond wedding anniversary, and I was wondering at their party if perhaps they had a great grandchild just about present inside me. Would be lovely if it is the case.
Hope all the witches leave soon ladies. AND STAY AWAY!!!


----------



## shmoo75

NickyT - Sorry :witch: is being so horrid to you. Hope she flys away soon and not return for 9mths :hugs::hugs:

NickyJ - Sorry that you OH wasn't up for some very quiet :sex: at your parents. I wouldn't have that problem with my OH he is always up for it anywhere. Your typical bloke. He keept harrasing me on Sunday and would not leave me alone until I gave in. Good job AF this mth has been quite light for me otherwise I wouldn't even entertain the idea on CD3!!(Sorry if TMI)

Anababe - Sammie's right it took 3wks for her :bfp: to show so it's not over til its over hun :hugs::hugs:

Honeysunshine - Sorry :witch: is getting you hun better luck in this cycle as you should be feeling better. I am testing on 16th October

I am still not sleeping properly so putting in my temps and marking sleep deprived. We will see how it goes.


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone xx


----------



## Anababe

Morning

Niki - Sorry your DH wasnt up tp BD'ing at your parents. Im sure Thursdays will be enough :D

Nicky - Morning, how are you today hun?

Shmoo - I havent slept well at all this cycle and it has really messed up my temps.. hope your chart looks a little better than mine! lol Hope you start sleeping better soon hun :hugs:

Well, im stil in Limbo.. its nice to know you waiting so long for your BFP Sammie.. gives me a little hope. Although im pretty sure i ov'd later than i think and AF will get me on Thursday. Not long to wait now.

Have a nice day everyone :)

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya

Im still feeling pretty down at the moment but thats coz I should have been giving birth to Sophie this week & I was desperately hoping Id be pregnant again by now but im not

I have :witch: here instead... rubbing my face in it :cry:
just wish she'd buzz off & leave me alone

xx


----------



## NikiJJones

:hug: Nicky. This must be a very tough week for you. Would have been hard even if you'd been PG again, but nastier that the :witch: is here. Thinking of you. I know words cannot heal the pain, but we are all here for you.


----------



## DaisyDuke

NickyT75, sorry u feel down :flower:

Sorry i haven't posted on hear for a few days i've been a little worried but now i am so happy/relieved. All my results have come back and there all fine, i have been pooing myself. I wasn't very honest with u all and didn't say everything they were testing me for, just in case it came back bad. But now i can announce no chlamydia, Hep B or most importantly no HIV :dance: This is something that has been worrying me, i have not had many partners (i can count them all one on hand) but u never know.

Testosteron, prolactin, LH and FSH all came back fine, along with me being rubella immune so no stopping TTC for 3 months for me :dance:

Now i can uber relaz for ovulation and the TWW, and look forward to my referral the specialist on Monday.

However i do think ovulation has been put back slightly from all the stress, ovultation is due tomorrow and no postive o test just faint lines, guess i'll have ot wait and see.

XXX


----------



## NikiJJones

Daisy: glad all is OK. I spent a fortnight a while ago really stressing about all those tests. I got really scared too. It is such a relief when you know you are clear!
Hope your OV is soon! It should happen now the stress is off.


----------



## Anababe

Nicky - Im so sorry your feeling down, i could never imagine what your going through, it must be very difficult, but we are all here for you hun :hugs:

Daisy - Glad all went well with your results! Hope you ov soon :D

Im getting pretty strong cramps and backache tonight so im almost certain :witch: will be here by morning. Ill be glad to get on with my next cycle though (much prefer my BFP of course!), i need to get my ov day right this time! Im thinking of getting a CBFM. Although i cant really afford so much money right now, i have to try something because the OPK's are obviously not doing me much good! LOL

xxx


----------



## hekate

sorry honeysunshine:witch:got you!

NickyT - so sorry about what you are going through...can't even begin to imagine...extra special hugs for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

nikiJ - you should have caught that eggy...good luck!

daisy - glad to hear that your results were all good!

anababe - I so hope the witch stays away from you!

:hug:to all!


I am 6 dpo and try not to think about it all too much....trying not to symptom spot....and so far I managed not to poas...not even a opk....:rofl:


----------



## Anababe

Well done on not POAS haha :rofl: xx


----------



## Anababe

Hey girls

How is everyone today?

Well i really thought :witch: would be here this morning, but no signs of her. Ive got an appt at docs on Friday to do a test for me and ill ask about the CD21 blood test formy next cycle.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks for the kind words everyone :hug: dunno what id do without you all

Daisy - thats fantastic news about your tests!! I sooooo know where you are coming from too... I can remember how weird I felt when waiting for those sexual health tests when I was pregnant

I havent had a lot of partners either but it only takes one to pass something nasty on to us & the seed is planted in the back of your mind "what if...?" and it is such a relief when you get the all clear :hugs:

xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thanks NickyT75, yeah i feel so much happier now, ovualtion is hidding was due today, so i hope it doesn't hide my longer.

Anababe, so please :witch: isn't here yet hope she keeps away.

hekate, well done for resisting the stick so far.

XXX


----------



## Rah

DaisyDuke said:


> Thanks NickyT75, yeah i feel so much happier now, ovualtion is hidding was due today, so i hope it doesn't hide my longer.

I do it may mean you have a longer cycle so all them vits are working!



Anababe said:


> Well i really thought :witch: would be here this morning, but no signs of her. Ive got an appt at docs on Friday to do a test for me and ill ask about the CD21 blood test formy next cycle.

Hope the Drs goes well



hekate said:


> I am 6 dpo and try not to think about it all too much....trying not to symptom spot....and so far I managed not to poas...not even a opk....:rofl:

Hey well done not testing!!!! :) hope this is your month hun

NikiJJones Hope your ok and doing ok this cycle



NickyT75 said:


> Im still feeling pretty down at the moment but thats coz I should have been giving birth to Sophie this week & I was desperately hoping Id be pregnant again by now but im not

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



shmoo75 said:


> I am still not sleeping properly so putting in my temps and marking sleep deprived. We will see how it goes.

FX for you Hun!


----------



## shmoo75

Morning fellow Pingu's

NickyT - So sorry you have to go through this wk not being pg as you wished. I am not looking forward to 10th Jan'09 as that was EDD for when I was pg. If I'm not pg by I don't know how I will cope! Wonder if my OH will realise what that day will mean when it comes round? Probably not as, men tend to quickly forget these things. we will see when that time gets here.:hugs::hugs:

Daisy - Glad all test results were ok and just :sex: every night to make sure you catch that eggy

Anababe - Any sign of :witch: yet? Fingers crossed she stays away

NickyJ - I have my fingers crossed that Thursday's :sex: was enough to catch that egg of yours

Well, I am still not sleeping properly:hissy::hissy: i wake up at about 2-3am nearly every night this wk and toss and turn eventually get back to sleep but, it is no where near the 3hrs of solid sleep you are meant to have:hissy::hissy: i think tomorrow if I wake up at 2 or 3am i will take my temp then as I would of had about 4 to 5hrs of sleep. we will see


----------



## NikiJJones

Shmoo: sorry to hear that you are still not sleeping. I am a serial insomniac, so I sympathise! Hope it is a passing phase for you.
Anababe: Where is your :witch:?? I hope the doc's tests reveal a :bfp: for you!!!
Nicky: hope you are feeling a little better today. :hug:
Daisy: Any signs of OV yet?
I have a rotten coldy/fluey thing which DH had last week. So my temping is completely messed up, as it is high from being ill. FF isn't even putting lines on my chart. Just dark blue dots!! Hope it goes away soon. I was falling asleep at work yesterday and felt like shit all day, and I don't want to take any medicine just incase I am PG this month.


----------



## Anababe

Morning

Thanks Rah, nice to see you. Hope you and bubs are doing ok :)

Shmoo - Sorry your not sleeping :hugs: Hope it passes soon.

Niki - Hope you feel better soon hun!

Well, I think :witch: has got lost!

Ive just put todays info into FF, it said my test day is today as i have to wait 18 days if it doesnt have more than 2 cycles info. Well im 19dpo and after putting in todays temp FF now says.. 

You have more than 18 days of high temperature
Please take a test,
you may be pregnant!

:cry::cry::cry:

I wish it wouldnt say that to me. I know im prob not pg, i just want to know either way so i can get on with next cycle. I dont even have any tests :sad1: Will have wait til the docs one tomorrow I guess. Got a BFN on a HPT yesterday though.

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Simone - i hope you are pregnant hun... the team desperately needs a september BFP!! xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'll 2nd that NickyT75 XXX


----------



## Anababe

Thanks :)

We do def need some more BFP's soon!

xxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Daisy: Any signs of OV yet?

YES YES YES :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Positive OPK today, and a temp rise so maybe i O'd today, i think fertility friend may say it was yesterday if my temps keep rising, but i'm going to be cautious and assume it's tomorrow. Were doing every other day morning :sex: this cycle as every day has not worked so far, and our sperm isn't perfect. Also using pre seed and staying in bed for 30 mins with by bum on a pillow.

XXX


----------



## Anababe

Yey for ov Daisy! :dance: Hope this is your month hun! xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck Daisy xx


----------



## shmoo75

yes good lucky Daisy we need at least 1 October :bfp:

Simone - Good luck at the Dr's tomorrow and I have my fingers crossed that your are preggers hun :hugs::hugs:

Well if I get a :bfp: in October I should be so lucky!! My OH is as he says "feeling like shit!!" That means no :sex: until after the weekend at least:hissy::hissy: Do you ever get the feeling that someone somewhere is conspiring against you? I soon hope he gets better not just because I want to get my SMEP going but, because he is the moodiest, grumpiest, stropiest person i know when he is ill!!!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hope your all well!

anababe, still no witch

Has everyone had witch for September now? Awww Pingu's what we like! FX all 6 get BFP next month. Keep smiling girls, keep happy, treat and pamper yourselves and enjoy x


----------



## NickyT75

Shmoo - :hugs: men are such babies when they get ill aren't they?

Its a good job they aren't the ones who have to get pregnant isnt it?? can you imagine what they'd be like after a few weeks of morning sickness??!! not to mention all the other good stuff that we girls have to go through! :rofl: xx


----------



## shmoo75

I know :rofl::rofl: What should happen is that they feel everything we feel for at least the first 3mths then, they would know what it feels like to be us


----------



## hekate

shmoo- hope DH get's better soon; doesn't sound like much fun!

daisy- good luck! happy :sex:

anababe- good luck at your appointment tomorrow! 

hello to everyone!

I am still holding out...have still not tested!....I am really impressed with myself!

and just out of tradition an update on my car:
yes! it broke down again! in one of the busiest junctions in the city center....and I was right smack-bang in the middle....kindly somebody pushed me to the side after 10 min....waited 1 1/2 hr for recovery!
back to square one! :hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Anababe

sammielouize said:


> Hope your all well!
> 
> anababe, still no witch
> 
> Has everyone had witch for September now? Awww Pingu's what we like! FX all 6 get BFP next month. Keep smiling girls, keep happy, treat and pamper yourselves and enjoy x

Nope still no :witch: :hissy: be a week late tomorrow. I dont want to have the urine sample sent off because i dont want them ringing me telling me im not pregnant :sad1: when i already know that.

Hekate - sorry your car broke down again! But well done on not POAS! :rofl:

Shmoo - Aww hope your DH is better soon, bless him :rofl:

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Simone - Im really hoping you get your BFP!! have you ever been this late before?? xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Simone: I hope you are going to be our September :bfp:!!
Shmoo: Ill DHs are a nightmare!!! We have missed so many months cos mine has been feeling ill or tired!!!! Hope he feels better V soon!
Daisy: Fingers crossed that you catch/ caught the egg!
I am currently snivelling and sniffing with my cold, and still resisting taking anything for it, just in case. Mind you: if I had a cold around OV you can guarentee it would not stop me BDing like it does to our men! I could be on death's door and still manage to BD at OV time I think! This theory will be put to test in November when I'm due to OV about 5 days after my Laparoscopy!!


----------



## shmoo75

I know we are so much tougher than men I think its all to do with when we have LO's to look after weather we are well or ill they still need us to look after them so, we just do. There are 3 things I hate having, toothache, earache and vomiting. Fingers crossed I just feel sick and not actual be sick when I eventually get pregnant. I believe me and OH have also missed out since I had my m/c because he felt to tired or wasn't well with a migraine and now with this cold thing he has.


----------



## Anababe

Morning girls

Nicky - Yeah the last time i was this late was when i had my chemical pregnancy in April. But i had gotten a pos test by now i think. 

So, still no sign of witch, and even if i did ov late i should def have gotten AF by now. Been doctors this morning, he was so lovely. He just kept telling me to stop worrying and just because i got a neg on a HPT this late it doesnt mean im not pregnant. Ive got to do a urine sample, but he said because im only (only! lol) a week late i shouldnt give it in until next wed/thurs. I asked if i could go back when or if AF arrives to arrange for the CD21 tests next cycle and he said no problem :D

So im a little happier. He said if i want to test over weekend i can but he thinks i should wait because seeing a BFN will only get me upset and he wants me stay calm. He was so nice hehe :)

Hope you all have a nice weekend! Im going to my mums tomorrow til Thurs but ill take my laptop so can still come on here lol :mrgreen:

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck Simone... Im praying for your BFP! xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Anababe, glad the dr was so good, have fun at ur mum's :hugs:

NikiJJones, sorry ur feeling poorly ur right tho i would have to be so ill to stop me BD!

So it looks like i'm ovulating today :happydance: i hope this is it this time, not sure i can cope with another failed cycle. XXX


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck Daisy hun xx


----------



## NikiJJones

I'm still sniffing like I don't know what. Feel horrid, and I have to work tomorrow as it's school open day. I have to look smart and impress prospective parents!!!! I'll be sneezing on them at this rate.
I KNOW for certain I'm not PG this cycle. No eggy would have survived this virus. :cry:
Simone: I do hope that the :witch: stays well away from you and you get a :bfp: very soon.
Daisy: hope you caught the eggy!!!
Nicky and Shmoo: when does your BDathon begin?
:hug: to all and have a fab weekend!


----------



## shmoo75

NickyJ - You poor thing not only are you not well but, you have to work tomorrow:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'll be thinking of you whilst I'm doing my housework. Think I would rather be at work:rofl::rofl:

Simone - I'm glad your Dr was lovely it helps when they are doesn't it? Fingers still crossed for you hun :hugs::hugs:

Daisy - Come on your OH's spermy's catch that little ole egg of yours. I know what you mean about not wanting to face another failed cycle. Here's to your 2ww being over and done with quickly and with a :bfp: at the end to show for it

NickyT - Here's to you getting a :bfp: this cycle. Has :witch: left you alone yet?

:witch: flew away from my house completly by the time I went to bed wednesday night. AF was really quite light for me. (sorry if this next bit is TMI) On CD2 & 3 when i went to change my tampon after inserting it 4hrs previously it had hardly anything on it! Also overnight there wasn't as much as on previous AF's. Normally I have too get up early hrs of the morning to change it and go back to sleep but, this time I didn't have too as I didn't feel the need. Also when I had inserted the tampon most times it felt uncomfortable which, I only ever get at the very end of AF when she virtually left me. Very strange AF this time round.

I plan to start :sex: athon as soon as my DH feels up to it so, maybe Sunday or Monday night.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Oh NikiJJones i hope u feel a little better for tomorrow :hugs:

shmoo75 good luck with the :sex:athon.

We need tons of :bfp: on October from team pingu to make up for this month, still keeping my FX for Anababe this month :dance:

XXX


----------



## hekate

hello girls! hope you are all having a nice weekend!:hug:

finally after 10days I gave into my poas addiction....and it was a BFN...
mind I did not really think anything would happen...got no symptoms whatsoever....
and I still think that insemination was a little late, but that would mean that the CBFM is wrong....is that possible???
and I thought nobody understands me like my CBFM:rofl:

babydust to all! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NikiJJones

Hekate: there's still time for a :bfp: this cycle. Don't give up hope. On the CBFM front: They are not always that accurate. Last month I didn't get a peak until after I'd OVed. I think it all depends on how steep your LH surge is. Let's hope you caught the egg this month, and your CBFM will be well and truely redundant next month!
Shmoo: Glad :witch: is gone. Sorry to hear about weird AF. I have had some very odd ones since my MC: heavy ones, light ones, long ones, short ones, you name it! As long as she has left you and you can start BDing for an October :bfp:!
I survived school open day without sneezing on too many visitors. The cold seems to be on its way out now actually, which is a relief! Planning on doing sweet FA tomorrow! I need a lazy day!


----------



## hekate

nikiJ- thanks so much for your kind words:hugs:

I am sorry you had to work on a Saturday and with a cold at that! Hope you get to chill out tomorrow!


----------



## Anababe

Well AF arrived in full flow this morning. I knew she would, i started spotting last night :cry::cry:

FF moved ov to CD18 and i think it is right. I did the insem way to early, so i dont know what to do this time, i def got a pos OPK on CD11, maybe is was a bad pack of tests. I wont be using them again, stick to CB i think! I wish i could afford to get a CBFM but my money doesnt stretch that far at the moment hehe

Ah well, atleast i can get on with a new cycle now.. only 10 days til i can POAS! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## princess_t

hope the witch stays away this cycle for me and you girls


----------



## NickyT75

Simone - sorry she got you hun :hugs: 

hopefully this cycle will be your lucky one xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Sorry to hear that the :witch: flew in, Simone. Let's hope the OPKs work better this cycle, and you catch the egg.
:hug:


----------



## hekate

sorry anababe witch got you! It's so hard to know when to do insemination...good luck so for next cycle!

I am out too....I have started spotting, which always happens 1-3 days before af is due...
I am so sad...I would have loved to have a june baby...would have been my favourite month...but that's silly really....any month will do!!!

good luck to everyone!


----------



## hekate

sorry anababe witch got you! It's so hard to know when to do insemination...good luck so for next cycle!

I am out too....I have started spotting, which always happens 1-3 days before af is due...
I am so sad...I would have loved to have a june baby...would have been my favourite month...but that's silly really....any month will do!!!

good luck to everyone!


----------



## NikiJJones

Hekate: so sorry.
Let's hope you are an October :bfp:. 
:hug:


----------



## Anababe

Hekate - Sorry your spotting hun :hugs: Oct will be our month!

:witch: hates me this month.. heavier than usual and lots of backache.. cant wait til shes gone!

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. Im at my mums, its nice to see everyone again, not seen my family over here since January! This year has gone so quick for me though! Be xmas soon :shock: LOL

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Oh no! Team pingu hasnt got any BFP's in september :cry:

Sorry Hekate & Anababe :hugs:

Hope Oct is luckier for us girls xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

NickyT75 said:


> Oh no! Team pingu hasnt got any BFP's in september :cry:
> 
> Sorry Hekate & Anababe :hugs:
> 
> Hope Oct is luckier for us girls xx

I 2nd everything Nicky said, i hope we make up for it in October, sorry girls :hugs:


----------



## NikiJJones

I third it!!! Let's hope it is :bfp: all round in October!


----------



## hekate

aww you are sooooo nice girls :hugs:....I have tears in my eyes!...:hug:
typical pms-symptom....lol:dohh:

yeah!!!! Here we go: October BFP for all of us! YES! YES! YES!
Let's do it!

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

:blue::pink::pink::blue::pink::blue::blue::blue::pink::pink::pink:


----------



## shmoo75

Sorry :witch: got you girls. No :bfp: in September oops. Too make up for it we should all get our :bfp: in October.

I inputed my temp for this mroning and FF is trying to tell me I OV'd on CD8!!! That is not soo good. I have selected slelep deprived on alot of the early temps as, I took my temp after I had had less than 3hrs solid sleep but, last night and the 2 previous nights I took my temp whatever time i woke up weather it was 4am or 6:30am. I don't think I have OV'd fingers crossed that I OV Thursday or Friday of this wk.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Go team pingu :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## DaisyDuke

I'm so pleased, my appointment with the FS is 2 weeks today, i can't believe it And apparently he is the best specialist in the area My appointment will be about a week after turns up, so that should take the sting out of her this month XXX


----------



## NikiJJones

Daisy: let's hope you get your :bfp: and don't need the appointment after all!!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Aww Pingu's! October will have t be our month, your all going to HAVE to stay off the drink at Xmas, think of it that way hopefully :D Best of Luck to you all x


----------



## shmoo75

Fingers crossed you wont be needing that appointment Daisy.

To top everything off I have my OH's cold so, not sure what my temp is up to:hissy::hissy: Never mind will keep :sex: until :witch: arrives or I get :bfp: hopefully the latter this cycle if not, I'll have to settle for getting my :bfp: in November


----------



## hekate

schmoo - sorry about your temps...so frustrating!.....

witch got me last night....which is early for me....so that is probably confirming that I ovulated early....not sure if I can trust my CBFM....don't know what to do now....when to do insem and what to go by?????

hope you all having a nice day!
hugs


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya Ladies, 

I havent been about for a while or read back through all the thread Ive missed, but I will. I hope youre all well?

Nick and I have made the painful decision of taking a break from trying for a while. :cry::cry:
Obviously we have ongoing medical stuff the drs are sorting out re: fertility, but Its been 2 years now of actively trying and 2 since our last miscarriage and nothing. We just cant put ourselves through the pain of it anymore, each month we get our hopes up only to be disappointed. Last month I felt so good about not obsessing over the 2ww coz I had pneumonia! Odd I know!
But for both our mental and physical health we're gonna have a few months off. I think we deserve it after 2 years!
So im packing away the HPTs and the OPKs until the New Year when the obsessing can start again!! :rofl::rofl: It'll be New Years resolution!

I promised myself and Nick that we would totally step away from everything and that means B&B too...so I wont be posting for a while, but Ill still pop on and check up on you all!

Good Luck Girls! I dont want any of you to be left on here by the time I get back!!

Hugs and Kisses and lots and lots of BabyDust xxxxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

HoneySunshine, big :hugs: i hope the break will do you the world of good. XXX

hekate, sorry :witch: got you.

shmoo75, sorry you got a cold and ur temps are all over the place, let's hope you still catch that eggie, tons off :sex: XXX


----------



## NikiJJones

Honey Sunshine,
I hoep that your break does you and Nick a world of good. I've decided I'm going to give it till the new year (which will be 20 months for me) and then call it a day for a while too. It really gets you down when it is just month after month of disappointment, and this coupled with MCs is heartbreaking.
I hope that you can find some other focusses for your energy and that the docs can sort through some of your issues for you. Do keep popping by, and :hug: to both of you.


----------



## Rah

Honey Sunshine :hugs:

Must be a very hard decision but no doubt it will be the right one.
have a good few months off and enjoy yourselves i hope the Drs can sort something ready for the new year for you

Keep in touch
Sarah:hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Honeysunshine I will miss you hun but, you and your DH have to do what is right for both of you. I understand and I will probably be here on my own when you come back to TTC as, they way i feel at the moment I will never get my :bfp: again.:hugs::hugs::hug::hugs::hugs: to you and your DH for making such a brave decision.


----------



## NikiJJones

Well ladies: looks like I'm definitely out for the month. Temp dipped right below the coverline this morning: a bit earlier than I expected for AF, but too late for implantation, so I am expecting her any time. Not feeling too bad at all which is strange. I am determined not to blub when she gets me, which would make it 3 months in a row of no tears. I think I am getting numb to all this TTC!
DH and I have decided to TTC October, then my Laparoscopy is November (so no TTC), and we'll give it one last shot in December and then we will be taking a break. We've paid our deposits on a trip to India in February and the balance has to be paid off at the start of January, so if I'm not PG by then, we'll be calling it a day for a while, and focussing on going to India instead. DH has never been so I'm actually getting really excited about being able to share it with him (I've been twice). Hopefully by the time we're back I may have got somewhere with getting some fertility help from NHS if we decide to start again. I know it all seems ages away, but being on cycle 17 of TTC now, I just can't see it all working for us any time soon. 
Hope everyone else is doing OK today.


----------



## DaisyDuke

NikiJJones sorry the :witch: is on her way :hugs:

India sounds amazing, just a bit of friendly advise, i assume you will have to take anti malaria tablets fro India? When we went to Africa we had to wait 3 months after taking the last tablet till we could TTC, but i'm sure ur gp has already told you this. 

Hope u get ur :bfp: before christmas. XXX


----------



## NickyT75

Honeysunshine - Big :hug: to you and Nick for the very hard decision you have made. Maybe once the focus is taken off you will be lucky and get your BFP without trying :hugs: Hope to see you in the 1st tri board very soon chick xx


----------



## Anababe

Hiya ladies

Sorry not bene on for a couple of days.. bene visiting my friend at her barracks (army lol) so had no internet.

Honey - Hope the break helps hun :hugs: it must be a very hard decision. Hoping you wont be back here and will see you posting in the 1st Tri boards soon!

Niki - Sorry :witch: is on her way, hope you get your BFP in Oct!

Hekate - Sorry :witch: got you aswel hun :hugs: Good Luck for this cycle!

Hope everyone else is well.. sorry anyone ivemissed, i tried to catch up with you all! :hug:

Nothing to report from me really, AF is stil with me.. dont suppose she'll be gone til Friday/Sat. Will start testing with OPK's probably around next Wed and going to book my CD21 blood test as soon as i get home on Friday.

Hope everyone is ok :)

xxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Daisy: It is Tamil Nadu that we're going to, so you don't need anti-malarials there as it is classed as "very low risk". The first year I went I was ultra paranoid and took them anyway, and they made my insomnia worse: I got about 2 hours sleep a day if that! Last year doc said I didn't need them, and was such a relief, as I didn't want it to interrupt my TTC plan.

Well still no witch, but she's not far off I'm sure with the temp picture. I just want her to hurry up now, so that I can eat my box of choccies!!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

NikiJJones, sounds perfect, sorry they made u ill before, if u ever need to take them again try malarone there more expensive but have barely any side effects. I may look into going there then if u don't need anti malaria. XXX


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey ladies...hope you are all doing well! Hope af doesnt come for any of you who are still left! Just wanted to let you know that i will not be ttc for a few months, possible heart surgery and dr said either way cant ttc yet. So i will be around in the wtc. I'll be keeping my eye on you all! Good luck anababe, nikijones, daisey, nickyt, and everyone else!!! I'll miss you girlies!! HUGS and fingers crossed for those BFPS


----------



## NickyT75

Oh Gabrielle :hugs: hope everything is ok, I'll miss you :hugs: xx


----------



## Gabrielle

hey nicky! i will miss you too! Good luck sweetie, i really hope this months all for you! Pray you get your bfp and its a Great pregnancy!!! lots of hugs!


----------



## shmoo75

NickyJ - Hope you enjoy India and the relax might be just what you need. I have had 3 AF's since my m/c and each one is heartbreaking but, i try to look at positives like my last one was shorter anything to hang onto my sanity

Gabrielle - hope the surgery goes well for you hun :hugs::hugs:

Come on girls we need at least 1 :bfp: for October. I will test on 16/10 which will be CD28 as, long as FF isn't correct as it is predicting a 23 day cycle for me!!! I know I wanted a shorter cycle but that is ridiculus


----------



## DaisyDuke

Gabrielle, good luck, hope everything goes well :hugs:

So i had some upsetting news today my FS appointment in a week and half is with his nurse :hissy: she does not have the baby making powers :hissy: :cry:


----------



## NikiJJones

Gabrielle: Good luck with the surgery. Will be thinking of you.
Daisy: sorry about the FS appointment.
The :witch: flew in for me with about 60 of her friends, all on nasty painful broomsticks in the early hours, but I did not cry, and have got through the day trying to stay positive. I have one more cycle before my Laparoscopy, and this HAS to be the one for me!!!! Other positive is that I can now go out clubbing at the weekend and celebrate my birthday (which is Monday). If I had got my :bfp: I would not have dared go out in London all Saturday night. 
Now off to eat whole box of choccies and watch soppy DVD!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Oh NickyJ sorry chick, u r so brave for not :cry: can i come over to watch ur DVD and help u out with them choccies??? YUM!!! XXX


----------



## DaisyDuke

:munch: :munch: :munch: :munch: :munch:


----------



## NikiJJones

Sorry Daisy: I ate them all myself! :happydance:!! It is such a good cure for AF though. I make sure I have a box in the cupboard ready each month.


----------



## shmoo75

Daisy - Sorry your FS appointment is with his nurse and not him how annoying for you :hugs::hugs:

NickyJ - Really sorry that :witch: got you and is being such a bitch. Fingers crossed this new cycle is the one for you.

Well my temp went up today but, as I am still ill I'm not sure how accurate FF is being oh well only time will tell


----------



## DaisyDuke

NikiJJones :cry: :cry: :cry:

Good luck shmoo75

XXX


----------



## princess_t

hope i get a bfp this month. and hope you ladies do to. just in time 4 xmas


----------



## DaisyDuke

Go team pingus :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: big xmass bellies all round (from lovely sticky beans, not food)


----------



## NikiJJones

Well: and X'mas food too!!!!! Got to let our future sticky beans have a taste of plenty of X'mas cake and chocs and all the rest!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Niki - sorry she got you hun xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

NikiJJones said:


> Well: and X'mas food too!!!!! Got to let our future sticky beans have a taste of plenty of X'mas cake and chocs and all the rest!!!

Well that goes without saying :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Anababe

Morning ladies

Sorry not been around much for few days, ive not had chance get online alot at my mums. Got home last night :)

Gabrielle - Good Luck with everything hun

Daisy - Sorry you have to see his nurse :hugs:

Niki - So sorry :witch: got you hun.. lots of :dust: for this cycle!

Shmoo - Good Luck hun

Nicky - How you doing hun?

Well AF has finally gone :dance: Only 6days til i start POAS woo :D :rofl:

Hope you all ok :hug:

xxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Anababe, so please :witch: has left ur house :hugs:

Well for me i'm 8DPO and my yellowy blood stained CM is due today, so that always tell's me when :witch: is on her way. I know when it happens i'm gonna spend the whole day feeling sorry for myself :cry:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girls

Dunno whats going on with my cycle this month?? I've usually Ovd by now but theres still no sign of it!!
I've been getting HIGH readings for 9 days now so it looks like im gonna need to use 20 sticks this month I guess??

I decided to do an OPK just now coz I wasn't believing my monitor TBH but there wasnt even the hint of a 2nd line... Hmmm! wonder what the hell is going on??!!

Im really worried that im not gonna Ov for some reason xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Try not to worry NickyT75 i O'd 2 days late this cycle.

Well girls i'm out, i'm very upset, means i have to go to the FS appointment a week tomorrow :cry: This is so unfair.

I should get another stab at an October :bfp: cos my cycles are mormally only 23 days.

I just hope the FS nurse can prescribe and give me progesterone.


----------



## Anababe

Hey girls

Daisy - Sorry your out hun.. Good Luck at your appt :hugs:

Nicky - Your ticker is saying 1dpo.. has FF confirmed ov now? If not i wouldnt worry hun, i usually ov around CD15 but it was (i think) CD18 last cycle. Hope it happens soon for you!

:hug: hope everyone is ok and having a nice weekend! :D

xxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Nicky: hope you got that OV, and caught the egg.
Simone glad the :witch: has gone. Mine is on her way out too.
Daisy: good luck with the nurse. I initially saw a nurse with my first appoinment back in April, and she was great. Was able to refer me for scans and to a consultant.


----------



## DaisyDuke

NikiJJones said:


> Nicky: hope you got that OV, and caught the egg.
> Simone glad the :witch: has gone. Mine is on her way out too.
> Daisy: good luck with the nurse. I initially saw a nurse with my first appoinment back in April, and she was great. Was able to refer me for scans and to a consultant.

Thanks, do you know if the nurse will be able to prescribe progesterone to support my luteal phase? XXX


----------



## NikiJJones

The nurse at my GPs is able to prescribe, but not all of them can, so can't be sure.


----------



## hekate

NickyT - sorry you are having a funny cycle...hope you will ovulate soon and catch the egg! 

daisyduke - hope you get what you want out of your appointment...sometimes nurses can be much more helpful then the doctor!

I am with nikiJ and anababe - witch gone...new chance!

good luck to everyone!


----------



## DaisyDuke

So i used a tampon last night cos last cycle (when AF was a day later than usual) CD10 which was CD1 really i woke up with my tampon full. So this morning there was only a brown bit of??? Now it's 2pm and still not even spotting as such only blood when i go searching. My LP hasn't really lengthened tho, cos CD9 i got blood stained CM to, so it's all really the same just AF in full force a bit late. I tested this morning with a FRer anyway and it was a definate :bfn: why wont she just hurry up and arrive if she is coming I'm going to the gym tonight so that should encourage her arrival. Stooopid :witch:


----------



## NikiJJones

Love your new photo Daisy!!! So cute! Is that your dog?
Hope any missing :witch:s stay missing for good and the missing OVs hurry up!!!!
I'm CD5 and planning on doign SMEP on the odd days this month starting CD9, and we have friends staying on CD10.
Witch came back this morning which is rubbish, but looks like she is going again now.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Yeah that's my puppy, thanks :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Daisy - Sorry :witch: seems to be on her way fingers crossed if she is she hurries her arse up as the quicker she gets here the quicker she leaves you

NickyT - Sorry OV seems to have done a runna on you at the mo it will happen. I've been OVing on CD26 since my m/c of late so you never know

NickyJ, Hekate & Anababe - Glad :witch: has gone and you can get cracking on your new SMEP's

I have decided not to temp anymore as I found it such a pain taking my temp as soon as I woke up. I think my usual OV signs have come back. I had EWCM on saturday, OV pain sunday on my left hand side and, yesterday I had cramps and my belly was well bloated. Yesterday was CD18 so hopefully this cycle should be no longer than 35 days. Fingers crossed


----------



## Anababe

Morning

Im on CD10 now and id planned on giving this cycle a miss as im really busy with family over. Im not temping or using OPK's as ive not got much money this month, its my sons 1st Birthday on Friday so that has stole all my pennies lol Ill be going to see my donor on the Sunday and Monday so he can see Caeden, that will be CD15&16. So im thinking of just doing the insem on the days im there.. if it works then great, if not then i was going to miss this month anyway so i wont be losing out on anything!

Good Luck to everyone for this month. We need lots of Oct BFP's! :hug:

xxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Anababe, hope this works for u, u will probably be more relaxed about it so it may do the trick :dance:

Well :witch: got me :cry: i HATE her :hissy:

Onto Cycle 6 for me, i should still be in with a chance of an end of October :bfp: 

Come on team pingus. XXX


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! I finally got my PEAK!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

So it looks like im Oving on CD19 instead of CD14 but im soooo glad coz I was afraid it would never happen :happydance:

Simone - hope you are lucky this month

Daisy - fingers crossed for you too hun xx


----------



## Rah

HI team

Hope everyones ok 
sorry :witch: arrived last month and there were no :bfp:s but im sure there will be double this month
:hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

I agree Rah we need loads of :bfp:'s in October. I have my fingers crossed for all of us.


----------



## NikiJJones

Nicky: so glad your peak got here at last!!! Let's hope this late OV is the one that seals the deal for you!
Simone: well done for the relaxed approach: it might just be the one.
Shmoo: sounds like a good plan to skip the temping as it sounded like it wasn't suiting you right now. Good luck catching the egg this month.
Daisy: sorry she got you, but better luck this cycle.


----------



## LittleBee

Hey team Pingu!!How's going? Just popping in to say hello!! Hugs!


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Littlebee! its great to see you!! 

Wow I cant believe how much your little bean has grown!! xx


----------



## shmoo75

OMG LittleBee 14wks!!!!!!! Where does the time go? We are all still here trying to get those darned spermies to meet our eggs but, they are not doing as they are told. I think I will have to give my DH's :spermy: a darn good talking too if they haven't done their job this cycle:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Well I finally Ov'd on Tuesday so im 2DPO now wooohooo!! 
(I know my ticker says 5DPO but I Ov'd late & cant be bothered making a new ticker)

I've decided to use as much PMA as I can muster this month :) so im thinking like a pregnant lady from now on!! wish me luck girls!! xx


----------



## NikiJJones

GOOD LUCK NICKY!!!!
PMA PMA PMA!! It is the way to go!!!
:hug:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Good luck Nicky, come on team pingus, October has to be our month. XXX


----------



## hekate

Good luck nicky!


----------



## shmoo75

Absolutley NickyT PMA PMA :dust::dust:

Well I had EWCM on Saturday and Sunday late afternoon/evening I had OV pains in my left side so, hopefully I am 5DPO today! I still plan on testing next Thursday 16/10 which CD28 for me and then again on Sunday 19/10 which will be CD31 and hopefully the day before :witch: is due if my OV signs are correct. I have also had an outbreak of spots i look so pretty!!!


----------



## Anababe

Good Luck Nicky and Shmoo!! We need them BFP's this month!

My little boy is one today :D:D Going for a meal this afternoon then back home to have cake and presents.. he's got loads, im so excited i will get to open them all haha :rofl:

Hope you all have a nice weekend :) xx


----------



## NickyT75

Aw! sounds like you're gonna have a fab day Simone :) xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Anababe, happy birthday to ur son, hope u have a great day. XXX


----------



## NikiJJones

Happy birthday to your LO Simone!
Have a fab weekend everyone else!!!
My SMEP starts tonight if DH can muster up the energy. If not I am going to put in a complaint to the NHS that the stupid shift work he has to do is ruining our TTC chances.


----------



## hekate

happy birthday to your little boy anababe!:cake:

hello to everybody! good luck all of you who have already ov...hope you caught the egg and we get loads of BFP's!:hug:

I have had ovulation pain since yesterday, but I am only CD11!!! My CBFM went up to high yesterday....I done other opk last night and there was not even a faint line....am I going completely mad now? "normally" ov cd 16-17....
not sure what to tell my donor...normally give him some advance warning....
:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## shmoo75

I hope your little man enjoyed his birthday yesterday Simone and, you enjoyed opening his pressies:rofl:

Hekate - I know its annoying when your body isn't playing ball. I don't know what to suggest as, I have a DH so I have :sex: normally when I demand and I still haven't caught that eggy!! I can only imagine how difficult it is for you with a donor.

Well I am not a happy little Pingu:hissy::hissy::hissy: Bloomin' :witch: flew in yesterday and is being such a bitch :hissy::hissy::hissy: Damn it FF was right I did OV on CD8 and I had a 21 day cycle!!! I know I asked for a shorter cycle I didn't meant that bloody short :hissy::hissy::hissy: Good job it is my brother's birthday today and we are going out. At least I can drown my sorrows. Came hell or high waters I will be grabbing my DH on CD6, 7, 8, 9 &10 weather he wants to or not just incase my stupid body decides CD8 will be a good day to OV again. So sorry girls but I am out for October. Good luck to the rest of you who are still in


----------



## NikiJJones

Shmoo: so sorry. That is just awful after all the horrid long cycles you've had to suddenly get that!! :hug:
Hekate: I get OV pains often for a few days before OV, especially when I'm due to OV on my left side. It is apparently the follicles swelling up ready for OV. Not sure what to advise your donor though. I agree with Shmoo: BDing with DH is frustrating enough. Donor situation must be really difficult.
My CM seems to be getting creamy this month, and I've had some grumbling ovary twinges. My reflexologist came yesterday and the part of my feet connceted to my ovaries was very tender. Maybe this means they are getting ready. But this morning's CBFM was still on Low!!!! :hissy:!! Managed BD last night though, despite both being knackered. I was really not feeling up to it!!! Next will be Sunday with any luck, as we have guests tonight and late night out in London planned.


----------



## hekate

shmoo - I am sorry you are out! :hugs: annoying when you cycle just chances....why can't this whole business be more straight forward?




shmoo75 said:


> I have a DH so I have :sex: normally when I demand

you really made me laugh!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## hekate

thanks nikiJ! I read somewhere that the follicle can swell up to about 2cm...no wonder we can feel it!

hope you ovulate soon and catch that eggy! loads of babydust to you! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## shmoo75

I'm glad I made some one laugh!!! Oh well off to start dinner and, then make bed and start some ironing. Oh the joys of being a homeowner and wife!!!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

schmoo what are we going to do with you??? gone from cd40's with me to cd21's now! Wow. Cd8 would be witch not long flown out right? you need to grab that man on cd1 through to witch day i think!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

LOL what SAMMIE said, no risks, lol in case of early ov!
Hope little boy jhad nice birthday simone.
Good Luck to everyone this cycle, really hope it comes good!

Oh and do you think we started something? LOL I've noticed so mnay teams and groups with names on here now. . . . LOL

Love and Hugs piguettes!


----------



## Anababe

Sorry your out Shmoo.. good luck for Nov :hugs:

Hekate - Hope you catch ov hun and get insem at right time!

Im out for Oct before ive even hit the 2ww lol i was going to go up to my donor tomoro but i was getting EWCM for last few days and then Ov pains yesterday so im pretty sure ive missed it this month. Im going to give it a go in Nov now and have a month off symptom spotting and obbsessive POAS! :rofl: 

Good Luck for everyone still hoping for an Oct BFP :dust:

xx


----------



## shmoo75

I think I will start grabbing OH from tomorrow or wednesday evening. I have already told him we will be :sex: eveyday after :witch: has flown away which should be tomorrow or wed. He just agreed. He keeps saying we did it once we can do it again. Its just soooooooo anoying that its not happened again yet. I am a very determined Pingu this cycle


----------



## hekate

anababe - at least you do not have to obsess in the tww now...good luck for November!

shmoo - Good luck...good plan to start early, just in case

hope everybody else is okay! 

I am CD 14 and after having ov pains a couple of days ago still no sign of it....I mean it would have been early for me, but my cycle has been strange...
monitor still on high since cd10...and no EWCM...but a lot of creamy stuff..sorry tmi....I wonder if this is due to taking the maca or b-vit....


----------



## Anababe

Hekate - Sorry no sign of ov yet hun.. hope it happens soon.

Shmoo - Hope :witch: leaves you soon and you can get on with BD'ing

Ok im kinda regretting not going yesterday now :cry: Im supposed to be going over today to take my LO to see him. I dont even want to go now cuz i know ill want to do the insem and its too late :( I was getting really bad cramps in my right side last night, for a few hours so i probably ovulated then. Ive not h ad ov pains for couple months so that just makes it worse. I'll prob not ov next month nowknowing my luck :roll: 
Today my CP is high but CM is creamy so thinking ive def missed my chance. I could still do the insem while im over today i guess but the chance of getting a BFP the days after ov is pretty low :( oh well. Nov BFP for me!

xxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

So just got back from the FS, she was wonderful. I'm having a Hysterolsalpinogram (SALP) dont next cycle to check my tubes. Then my next appointment is on the 21st November, where i get clomid. It couldn't have gone any better, i didn't need to argue my side, or anything. She mentioned progesterone, but she said there is no proof of it working, and clomid is the best. She also said that DH SA is perfect :happydance: So i have to finish this cycle and next and then i get clomid, i worked out i should start clomid the last weel in November, so bring on my bestest christmas present ever a :bfp: :happydance: XXX


----------



## Anababe

Aww thats great news Daisy.. good luck for November. Hope the clomid brings you your BFP :dance:

Well ladies, ive had some not so good news today, you know how my landlord has been a little rubbish with the repairs in my house, well hes only gone and served notice. He isnt renewing my tenancy when it ends in 2 months so i have to leave by 8th Dec :cry: We think its because im constantly complaining about things that need doing in the house and he just wants a tenant that will stay quiet and not moan so much. I make him spend his money and dont think he likes it! But I think its a little insensitive to ask me to leave with a child 2 weeks before xmas :cry: but oh well gotta look at the positives, my landlord is a waste of time anyway so hopefully ill find a house with better agents. Im just so upset i have to unsettle my little boy again. I really do love this house. 

But anyway, as im going to be looking for a new place to live now and the stress of moving and everything im going to be putting TTC on hold until January. I dont think its a good idea to be getting pregnant right now when i dont even have a house to move into yet. Ill get xmas out of the way then try again.

I will still pop on to see how your all doing. I really hope you all have your BFP's by the time im back!!

Good Luck Pingu's.. will miss you all :hugs:

Simone xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Shinning_Star said:


> Oh and do you think we started something? LOL I've noticed so mnay teams and groups with names on here now. . . . LOL
> 
> Love and Hugs piguettes!

I thought this the other day, was tickled laughing :D


----------



## sam*~*louize

Anababe - yes he served notice, but if he isn't doing the jobs and things aren't right there, maybe it's given you a push in the right direction. Horrible timing for xmas, but get looking now, chin up, and you'll have a much better landlord and house hopefully. FX and keep smiling


----------



## NickyT75

Simone - :hug: sorry your landlord is being such an arse, hope you can find somewhere good & get settled in before xmas :hugs: xx


----------



## hekate

I am so sorry anababe...how mean to only give you 2 month and at that time a year...
hope you find a good place soon! lots of hugs!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NikiJJones

Simone: sorry to hear about the house and sad that it means holding off TTC for you. :cry:
Daisy: so glad that your appointment was so useful. Let's hope the Clomid does the trick.

I'm getting annoyed this cycle. I'm CD12 today and CBFM is still giving me Lows!! This means I'm not likely to OV this week now. And if I OV later than the weekend, I'll have to cancel my Lap operation again as I'll be on AF when it is due to be done. They won't do it if AF is happening!! Will be so annoyed if it has to be put off again! Having said that we are going to continue BDing every other day. Last night was a successful one. DH is really keen to get me PG this month so that I can avoid the surgery all together. It's so nice as it is the first month ever that he's actually said that he wants me to get PG this cycle!!!!


----------



## NikiJJones

By the way, ladies, I got an email from Access Diagnostics (where I get my preseed and OPKs etc from) and they are running a promotion at the moment. If you enter the coupon code "thankyou" you get 6.5% off before the end of October. It says I can share it with friends, so there you go! Happy Shopping!!


----------



## shmoo75

Simone - I am so sorry that your landlord has given you notice. You know what they say new house new baby so, fingers crossed the new year is it for you :hugs::hugs:

Daisy - I am so glad the FS appointment went well and I have my fingers crossed that the clomid will work for you.

I started the SMEP last night. :witch: is still here but light and as I OV'd on CD8 last cycle I don't want to take any chances on this cycle. We will wait and see what occurs


----------



## hekate

nikiJ - glad that your husband is so supportive!

I am all confused this month....I wonder if I may have ovulated early...because I had these ov pains last friday, but that would have been mega early and CBFM did not pick it up (mind that is when it went to high fertility...so maybe it's been confused too?:rofl:)...
done other opk and there was a line sat,sun (not very strong) but then on mon it was almost gone....my CBFM sticks look different too....estrogen line stayed really strong...no EWCM...
and I am so hot!...which I normally am post ovulation...
I asked donor to call today, but now I am not sure!


----------



## NikiJJones

Sorry it's all so confusing this time Hekate. It is weird that your CBFM did not pick anything up, but all the symptoms do sound like you OVed already. I would perhaps do the insem. just in case though.


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks for the discount code NikiJ :D xx


----------



## NickyT75

Sorry I havent really been around much lately girls - I was really depressed by Sophies due date & have been keeping a low profile for a while so I didnt bring everyone else down too.

This is my 3rd week on Anti-depressants & im gonna try my best to keep positive coz chatting to you guys makes me smile :D xx


----------



## hekate

nickyT- sorry you are having a hard time...can't even begin to imagine what you must be feeling....:hugs:


----------



## NikiJJones

:hug: Nicky.
We are here for you anytime.


----------



## shmoo75

NickyT - I am so sorry that Sophie's due date has really got you down. I was only pg for 7wks&4days and I know I am not looking forward to 10/01/09 which was my EDD especially as, I don't think I will be pregnant again by then as my cycles are stupid and DH's sperm are even more stupid as they can't catch that egg again.

:witch: left my house last night so, I will be grabbing DH tonight and either every night or every other night there after.


----------



## hekate

done insemination last night....hoping that I would still ovulate as "normal" (as if there is such a thing, when TTC :rofl::rofl::rofl:) but CBFM still on high...so I either done the insem to early or to late....:cry:


----------



## NikiJJones

Hekate: sorry about the timing. Let's hope you OV tonight or tomorrow: then the :spermy:s will still be hanging around in there for the egg.

Shmoo: My DD is just after yours. I'm dreading it. I don't think I'll be PG by then either due to my stuipd body and Lap coming up. We can keep each other company. It will be a tough time.

Nicky: hope you are doing OK today. :hug:

My CBFM still on Low this morning. Got creamy CM and did BD last night. I am getting really stressed about AF coming late and buggaring up my Lap date. Or if I OV really late, how will I know if I am PG or not when the Lap is due? I will have to insist they do hCG bloods if AF not shown up by the date. I just feel like cancelling the whole thing as it has me really stressed!


----------



## hekate

sorry nikiJ that sounds really stressful..hard to decide what to do! hope it all works out okay!


----------



## Lilly123

hello everyone.. just wanted to wish you all luck with catching eggie... I think I Od yesterday so I am now in the 2WW:happydance: will try not to test till 12DPO...:hug:


----------



## Chris77

I'm with Tanya - I think I O'd yesterday too and good luck to everyone! :dust: :dust:


----------



## hekate

good luck tanya and chris77!


I had EWCM yesterday and loads this morning...I also had a "glob" of EWCM with tiny bit of blood stain in it (this morning).....but OPK and CBFM does not show ovulation?????? why???:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi girlies not posted on here for a few days, hope ur all well, :dust: to everyone :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

NickyJ - Maybe stressing about OV and AF date is making it late. Our bodies can be so sensitive just when we don't want them to be. Fingers crossed you OV soon and either get a :bfp: or :witch: plays ball for once and arrives when she should

Hekate - Fingers crossed you can still catch it hun

NickyT - :hug::hug::hugs::hugs::hug::hug: to you hun

Me & DH :sex: last night will grab him again tonight and the rest of the week just incase I OV early again


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girls

guess who was sick yesterday???!!! :rofl:
Ive woken up feeling nauseous for the past couple of mornings but yesterday afternoon I just suddenly puked for no apparent reason!!

I also seem to be weeing more than usual :rofl: (what am I like?? :rofl:)

Hope its a sign!!! xx


----------



## hekate

awww NickyT that sounds so promising! I keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## hekate

My CBFM still on high (not peak)...so I inseminated at wrong time...that has not happened before...I am soooo disappointed! It's one thing to get the BFN at the end, but to not even get a chance!:cry:sorry for being sorry for myself!


----------



## DaisyDuke

NickyT75, sounds VERY promising, go team pingus!!!

hekate, so sorry hope cbfm is wrong :hugs:


----------



## NikiJJones

Nicky: that sounds great!!!! I really think this is your month, lovely!!!!
Hekate: sorry to hear about the timing.
I'm still getting Lows and neg OPKs. Really frustrating.
Hoping DH is up for BD again tonight though. Need to keep up the every other day thing.


----------



## Lilly123

Nicky - you must have been so happy to puke:rofl: its amazing what we are happy about when we are TTC! Good luck all!:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Well girls.......

I've been giving PMA a try this month & 'thinking pregnant' coz Paul McKenna reckons if you visualize what you want - you will get it :wacko: :rofl: (who am I to argue with a hypnotist??!!)

Soooooo...... I guess I was using so much PMA that I totally forgot to ring the CBFM trial people to request my materials for the next cycle!! :dohh:

I only remembered at lunch time today & im currently on CD27 of a (usually) 27 day cycle!! :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:

So now I REALLY REALLY need my :bfp:

Keep everything crossed for me please girls :hug: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hekate - maybe you arent out of the running yet tho?

The spermies can live for 5 days inside you hun :hugs:

Is there no possibility you could fit another insem in this month? xx


----------



## hekate

NikiJ - I am sorry you still got lows...so frustrating when your body keeps changing it's mind each month!:hugs:

NickyT - I so hope you get your BFP! :dust: its sound like you will! when will you test?

I don't really want to ask donor for another insem as he got a man-flu and I already feel guilty for making him travel onces...
I got a positive opk this evening (clearblue digi)... not sure whether to be happy I am ovulating after all or cry because it's (too) late...:sad2:
do you really think the little swimmers can live 5 days?? most sites say 2-3...
I hope he got strong swimmers! then I would still have a chance!:dance:

last month I done insemination to late a I ovulated early...this month I done insem to early as I ovulated late...I am already wondering when to inseminate next month:dohh:


----------



## shmoo75

NickT - I have my fingers crossed for you hun that you get a :bfp: soon. When are you going to :test:?

NickiJ - It so infuriating when our bodies wont do what we want them to when we want them to. I have gone back to charting my temp as FF was right last cycle and I OV'd on CD8. Well it is CD8 today and my temp is up from to 36.26 and it was 36.21 yesterday. When I have OV'd before my temp dips to 36.02 or there abouts so, looks like I haven't OV'd yet. I've got some stomach aches that come and go and I have spots galore so, fingers crossed I will OV somewhere between Monday and Friday next wk which, will put nearer a 28 day cycle as 21 days is just too short!! :hug::hug: to you that you don't have to cancel your lap unless of course you get your :bfp:

Hekate - I hope you catch that eggie remember it aint over til :witch: flys in and ruins your party


----------



## NikiJJones

Nicky: :test:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My CBFM still Low today and CD16. I'm wondering if I'm going to miss this month. I'm going to ring the Gyny nurse at the hospital today though and talk about what I should do about the Lap date. Even if I OV in the next couple of days, will still be having AF when the surgery comes round. I don't know why they won't do it if AF is happening. I bet it is just to avoid a mess!!!

Anyway: Nicky get testing!!!!!


----------



## hekate

Morning all!

I think I give up on my CBFM as it still shows high (not peak) despite having a pos opk last night....and to be honest if I read the stick myself I would say peak!....so I am really feeling lost now...maybe I will just go by the CM next month?...

sorry for moaning again! I need some PMA....I wish they would sell that cheap on ebay as well!!


----------



## NickyT75

Aww! Hekate :hug: if I get my :bfp: this month you can have my PMA coz i'll be finished with it :D xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

awww, girlies, all sounding good. I'm sure you won't of missed your ov hekate! 

NickyT really really hoping to see you bfp announcment really soon! 

Good luck girls!


----------



## hekate

NickyT75 said:


> Aww! Hekate :hug: if I get my :bfp: this month you can have my PMA coz i'll be finished with it :D xx

:rofl::rofl::rofl: thank you!


----------



## Lilly123

good luck everyone.. things are starting to heat up in here!!:happydance:


----------



## sam*~*louize

thinking of you all!
pma nicky, good luck x


----------



## shmoo75

NickyT - You've avoided answering the important question when are you going to :test:? I notice you are 10DPO today are you gonna do it today or wait a few more days? Look at me I'm a POAS pusher :rofl::rofl::rofl: The suspense is killing me hun. I would love to hear that you have a :bfp:

My DH asked me last night when I was going to OV!!! I said I don't know yet best we keep :sex: as we are 2 nights on the trot get it on and then have a night off. So last night was a night off tonight and tomorrow def :sex: Come on fellow Pingu's we need some October BFP's:dust::dust::dust::dust: to us all

Can someone please explain what PMA is? I've seen it mentained loads of times but I don't know what it is stands for. Can someone help me out? Thanks


----------



## NikiJJones

PMA: positive mental attitude (I think!!) I need some of that today.
CBFM still on Low. Tomorrow is the latest day I can OV really and still go ahead with the Lap on Nov 5th. My reflexologist is coming this afternoon to see what she can do.

Nicky: any news????


----------



## NickyT75

Shmoo - yeah it means positive mental attitude hun

Im trying to avoid POAS coz im scared of getting a BFN :(

(I might test on Monday if AF doesnt get me over the weekend - im shitting myself TBH!!) xx


----------



## NikiJJones

You are very strong willed Nicky!! I'm keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey girlies, I lost me big team pingu logo, any ideas how to get a smaller one my siggie getting a bit full!


----------



## NikiJJones

Mine is smaller. Save it and then use that one. I couldn't fit the big one on either.


----------



## Anababe

Hello :hi:

Aw i miss you girls, just thought id pop on to see how your all doing :D

Nicky!! omg im so excited for you, really hope its your month hun. Good Luck for testing :dust::dust:

Hope everyone else is doing ok! :hug: Keep up the PMA!

xx


----------



## shmoo75

Thanks girls we all def need to have PMA.

NickT - I can't believe you haven't caved and tested yet!! Good on you though. FX for when you do hun.

Anababe - Nice to hear from you hun how are you?

NickyJ - FX you OV soon and of course get your :bfp:

I've still got my spots and on/off stomach cramps so, hopefully I will OV at some point in the week and get back to a more normal cycle and then a :bfp:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girls!

FF reckons my chart is Tri-phasic & I have an 89% chance of being pregnant :) :cloud9:

I've never had any possible implantation signs on FF before so im really happy but also scared of building my hopes up then if my temp goes down tomorrow being devastated :(

Please send me some positive vibes to make this little eggy stick around!! :hugs:

I sooooo hope this is my month... so team pingu can start the :bfp:'s rolling in for October!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Lilly123

NickyT75 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> FF reckons my chart is Tri-phasic & I have an 89% chance of being pregnant :) :cloud9:
> 
> I've never had any possible implantation signs on FF before so im really happy but also scared of building my hopes up then if my temp goes down tomorrow being devastated :(
> 
> Please send me some positive vibes to make this little eggy stick around!! :hugs:
> 
> I sooooo hope this is my month... so team pingu can start the :bfp:'s rolling in for October!! :happydance: xx


ooh - good luck hun!! Sounds very very positive!!!:hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

:dust: go team pingus :wohoo:


----------



## hekate

sounds fab nickyT! loads of sticky-bean-dust to you!


----------



## Anababe

NickyT75 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> FF reckons my chart is Tri-phasic & I have an 89% chance of being pregnant :) :cloud9:
> 
> I've never had any possible implantation signs on FF before so im really happy but also scared of building my hopes up then if my temp goes down tomorrow being devastated :(
> 
> Please send me some positive vibes to make this little eggy stick around!! :hugs:
> 
> I sooooo hope this is my month... so team pingu can start the :bfp:'s rolling in for October!! :happydance: xx

Sounds really good hun! When are you testing?x 

Im not doing too bad. Been put on some medication to help with my anxiety which has been getting worse over last few weeks and been feeling a little down lately so hopefully they'll help with that. They just making me soo tired at the moment :roll: Think ive found a new house though so thats good :)

:dust::dust: to you all. We need more BFP's girls!

xxx


----------



## hekate

that's great news...hope it all works out with your new house! missing you!


----------



## NikiJJones

Good luck with the house Simone. Hope the meds help. I'm thinking of going to see my doc about getting something. I am all over the place with anxiety and then feeling so down at the moment, but not sure if there's anything they can give me which is OK for TTC.

Nicky: I have everything crossed for you, love!!!!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Keep smiling girls, you have to. Where would be all be. Life is sent to knock us back, but we have to keep on getting up again ! xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Nicky: any news for us today? Thinking of you.

My Lap surgery has now been changed to Nov 11th, which is a huge relief! it means I've got another week for OV to show up. Just going to keep up the SMEP and hope for the best. CBFM still on Low, so looks like it's going to be a while yet. Thought I had watery CM yesterday, but may have just been DH's :spermy:s coming out again!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya girls

Tested this morning & got :bfn: :cry: im gutted - really thought this was gonna be it :(

xx


----------



## Snowball

NickyT75 said:


> Hiya girls
> 
> Tested this morning & got :bfn: :cry: im gutted - really thought this was gonna be it :(
> 
> xx

*Comes out of hiding*

Aw hun, I'm so sorry you got a bfn:hugs: How many days DPO are you? you're not as many as in your sig are you? Could it just be too early?


----------



## NickyT75

Nope - I Ov'd late but just couldnt be bothered to change my ticker :blush:

Im 12/13DPO now so if I was pregnant it would've shown up this morning :( xx


----------



## Snowball

NickyT75 said:


> Nope - I Ov'd late but just couldnt be bothered to change my ticker :blush:
> 
> Im 12/13DPO now so if I was pregnant it would've shown up this morning :( xx

What test did you use? I've heard of some people not getting a bfp until 18DPO. Don't give up hope hun, I so so want you to get your bfp:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

I used an internet cheapy 10miu one so it should've picked it up :(

I got my last 2 BFP's at 12DPO too so im pretty sure im not pregnant :( xx


----------



## Anababe

Aww Nicky its still really early hun, test again in a couple days :hugs:

:dust:

xx


----------



## NikiJJones

So sorry Nicky,
I thought I was going to come on here just now and find your :bfp:. I was so, so sure.
I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it changes in the next few days, but I know how horrid a :bfn: feels, especially when you have been so sure inside yourself.
:hug:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Awww HUGE hugs Nicky! I was hoping for a big big big BFP. But I didn't show up positive until 13 dpo, If I rememebr writly. Really hope this is it. HUGS.

THanks nicky have saved your smaller one, will add it later. 

Good Luck for all in 2ww or waiting to ov!


----------



## hekate

aww I am sorry nickyT:hugs:...I am the same as nikiJ...I really thought I would read you saying you had a BFP...had this feeling about it!
I hope it still shows up! and soon!


----------



## shmoo75

NickyT - I am so sorry you got a :bfn: yesterday. Its hard I know but, you aint out of the running until :witch: arrives. So keep up with the PMA and I will sprinkle :dust: :dust: :dust: on you too. :hugs::hugs::hug::hugs::hugs:

I've still got on/off stomach cramps and my boobs are sore/tender so, who knows when I will OV. I am hoping to OV no earlier than tomorrow as that will be CD13 who knows I will just keep grabbing my DH and have :sex: every night until I either get a :bfp: or :witch: arrives


----------



## NikiJJones

Hello,
Well I got a CBFM high this morning! Yay!!! DH was really down last night so did not want to BD, but we managed it this morning instead (although he didn't want to). Weird thing is I woke in the night with really severe OV pain, so I just have a funny feeling I might have OVed in the night, but not sure what the CBFM is playing at if that is the case. Tomorrow morning's temps will give me more of a clue. Hoping DH is feeling a bit better by tomorrow as we may have to BD tomorrow morning too. He has been so positive about it all this month until this weekend, and now is really off BDing again. This always happens just around OV time. And I don't even tell him what the OPKs and CBFM says anymore. It's like he's a mind reader though!!

:dust: to those of you in the 2WW, and hoping the OV fairy shows soon for the rest of us. Nicky: hope the witch doesn't show!!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya Ladies,

Thought Id sneak on and see how y'all doing? I havent read through the past month or so's worth of posts! But i will, I have alot to catch up on I think!?!

Well, as you may or may not remember I was really ill in August/Sept and they thought it was pneumonia? Well I got diagnosed yesterday with whooping cough! So im still poorly, and obviously on a break ttc as a result! Which i have to say has been bliss after 2 years relentless ttc!! I threw away all opks hpts and ive not symptoms spotted or anything! We only bd'd twice this month as Ive been ill, and I couldnt even tell you if it was around time of ov or anything!! heaven!!
In fact, today is the 1st time ive logged on in about a month and have noticed my ticker which says af is due today! again, no symptoms of af either!! Just goes to show how much we notice when we're looking and possibly how much we over analyse! haha!! I was the worst 2wwer in the world!

So we're gonna start again after xmas, but desperately needed the break I think!!

DH is like a new man! haha!!

I hope youre all well! Ill have a catch up on everyones posts

Lots of Love xxxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sorry about being so poorly HoneySunshine So pleased the break has done u goos. :hugs:

GO TEAM PINGU :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo:


----------



## NikiJJones

Sorry to hear about that Honey-Sunshine. Wouldn't it be just typical if you got PG this month when not even trying!!
:hug: and hope that you feel much better soon.


----------



## Anababe

Hi Honey, glad the break has done you good :) Im on a break aswel but i keep popping backto see how everyone is doing. I must admit its been great this month not symptom spotting or anything. I dont even miss POAS! :rofl:

Niki - Yey you got a high reading, hope you ov soon! :hugs:

Nicky - Hows you hun? Hope :witch: stays away! :dust:

:hug: for everybody else! 

xx


----------



## hekate

honeysunshine - sorry to hear you are still poorly, but glad to hear that you are enjoying your break from ttc! 

nikiJ- good news! hope you ovulate soon!

hello and hugs to everybody!


----------



## NickyT75

Honey - its nice to see you again hun, hope you are feeling better soon

Niki - Fingers crossed for ov

Simone - hiya hun :)

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Well im out girls :(

so its onwards & upwards into cycle number 7 for me... really thought the PMA was gonna work for me last time but maybe it takes a while to get into your system hey? so im gonna keep it up & hope for my BFP in November.

Hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Nicky: so, so sorry. :hug:. Hope you are OK, love.
PM me anytime if you need to.
xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks Niki im fine hun :hug:

Im still trying to keep positive coz theres nothing to be gained by feeling sorry for myself.

Thanks for being here tho i appreciate it :hugs: xx


----------



## hekate

congratulation on keeping up the PMA....that's worth's a million!:hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

NickyT - Sorry that bad ole :witch: got you hun. You are right you have to keep up the PMA and think of anything that you can to turn a negative into a positive. We are all here for you hun :hugs::hugs::hug::hugs::hugs:

I am currently on cycle 5 after my m/c and my body still can't decide what to do. The only thing regular about my cycles is that they are irregular :rofl: well i've OV'd on a friday and AF arrived on a friday as well my last 2 cycles so, i am hoping to ov tomorrow or friday so, will know either way on 07/11


----------



## hekate

hope you ovulate soon shmoo!


----------



## Anababe

So sorry she got you Nicky :hugs: well done on keeping up the PMA though! 

Hopefully there'll be more BFP's in Nov! :hug:

I move into my new house on 7th Nov :D so glad im gonna be in there for xmas. Can stop worrying now.. may even get back to TTC next cycle.. we'll see lol :roll:

xxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Simone: so glad about the house. How great to be in there for X'mas!!!
Let's hope you can get back to TTC ASAP.
Shmoo: Sending you OV:dust:!!!!

Well I finally OVed!! :wohoo:! Thought it was never happening this cycle. In the end if happened at about 1am this morning while I was out with friends. So painful I couldn't miss it! I timed it well as grabbed DH for BD after he got in from work yesterday and before I went out. Then lay with legs up the wall for an hour, doing my make up. Lots fell out when I finally got up, so hope I didn't lose all the :spermy:s when I stood up again, or hope I didn't then kill them all by dancing all night. But I did have fun!! I put my social life on hold for far too long with TTC, and I refuse to do that now!!! Dh is feeling rotten today, so I think no more BD this month. Let's hope we've managed to catch the egg!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Niki thats brilliant news!! I hope you caught the egg this month xx


----------



## NickyT75

Niki - yay! for ov!! :happydance:
you are doin the right thing by trying to enjoy yourself :) 

we cant go through life missing out on everything thats fun "just incase" can we hun?

Fingers crossed you caught the eggie (PMSL @ the image of you applying your make up in the good 'ol TTC position!!) :rofl: 

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Simone - hello chick :)

thats great news about your house :D you'll be back here obsessing with us in no time at all :happydance:

I've been thinking..... team pingu certainly seems to have had more than its fair share of bad luck lately so things must be about to start looking up for everyone (its only fair right??!)

Pingu needs some xmas :bfp:'s so come on girls lets all give the PMA a team effort to make the effects more powerful :happydance:

Let the :bfp:'s commence!!! :hug: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

yey for the PMA!

Maybe Simone's house news is the start of Pingu's better luck?


----------



## HoneySunshine

oh and my ticker is wrong - Im currently on day 32 of a 29 day cycle!!

and yes Ive tested and no im never in the whole history of periodness late and yes it was neg (internet cheapie)!

:( - DH bought me some posh CB digi test which also tells you how pregnant you are! things have progressed since my last BFP obviously!! haha!!

reluctant to take it as it was expensive and we only Bd'd twice and I doubt that was round OV time! probably late due to antibiotics or something.

Im also symptomless on both AF and pregnancy counts too!!

hmmmm......


----------



## HoneySunshine

and now ive posted that I bet the ol' hag arrives!! haha!! almost like admitting it to myself and others will make her arrive!


----------



## Shinning_Star

niceto hear from you sunshine! hope your whopping cough is near on cleared up bless ya! 

I'm so gutted for you nickyt, :hugs: 

crimbo :bfp:'s for these gals plse. 

hope your spermie got jiggy wiv the eggie, while you danced and had fun.

Love and Hugs too all, hope eveyrones cool and gd, breaks, ov 2ww. Just gonna leave you all plenty

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## NickyT75

Honey - I know what you mean about feeling like you've 'Jinxed' yourself hun :hugs:

Maybe wait a few more days to see if the old bag is gonna show up? 

you could well have Ov'd late due to being poorly... I had a 32 day cycle this time (usually 27) so i looks like :witch: is getting shoddy with regards to time keeping! maybe we should report her & try to get her the sack?? :rofl: 

Hopefully she wont bother you for the next 9 months or so :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Shinning_Star said:


> niceto hear from you sunshine! hope your whopping cough is near on cleared up bless ya!
> 
> I'm so gutted for you nickyt, :hugs:
> 
> crimbo :bfp:'s for these gals plse.
> 
> hope your spermie got jiggy wiv the eggie, while you danced and had fun.
> 
> Love and Hugs too all, hope eveyrones cool and gd, breaks, ov 2ww. Just gonna leave you all plenty
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Hiya hun :)

Its lovely to see a team pingu bump buddy over here in the TTC camp :happydance:

Wow! I cant believe how quickly your pregnancy seems to be going! 
Prob doesnt seem quick to you if you've had all the sickness n'stuff tho hey? :hugs:

Im gonna pop over to see if I can find your journo now hun xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

yeah, who knows!!

I havent had symptoms as I havent been spotting, obviously, and it wasnt until I logged on here that I realise af was due! Now im spotting things that arent there..but had a few cheapie tests left and they were neg. but im never late! I just need the loo all the time so I cant build up enough to take a test right now!! haha!!


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck sweetie! :) xx


----------



## nicole136

Hi Guys
Its the first time Ive posted but TTC for 2 months this month, after a chem preg 3 months ago (accident!!!)
Is this the right thread? I am 9DPO and getting some odd symptoms, anyone else the same? what does CM do if PG in the TWW?
good luck
xxxxx


----------



## nicole136

Hi I thought I just posted now its gone?


----------



## nicole136

sorry!! there it is!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Nicole :) welcome to TTC xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Nicky: love your new avatar! 
Nicole: welcome and hope your stay in TTC is short and sweet.


----------



## NickyT75

:) thanks Niki

Im trying to spread the PMA! xx


----------



## hekate

yeahhhhh for lots of PMA!


----------



## NikiJJones

It's working Nicky!


----------



## NickyT75

:) I love it when a plan comes together :) xx


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Nicola :wave: and welcome to the madness that is Team Pingu!!:rofl::rofl: Fingers crossed it happens quickly for you

NickyT - Yay for you and your PMA I agree. Lets have some :bfp:'s for Christmas

NickyJ - Well done you for grabbing your DH twice. I have my FX for you hun and :dust: :dust: :dust: for you too

Anababe - well done on finding your new house with hopefully a much better landlord. Here's to the start of our luck turning around

Honey - Nice too hear from you and that you are feeling abit better. FX for you too

Well I am hoping to OV later today or over the weekend and, I have grabbed my DH everyday starting with Sunday. I have told him we have too :sex: everyday until I get a :bfp: or :witch: arrives as, I don't know when I will OV we need to make sure we catch that eggy. His reply was you'd better hurry up and get pregnant then:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NikiJJones

Glad DH is up for it Shmoo. Good luck.

I am really confused today. I should be 2DPO, but my temp had dropped right back down this morning, so looks like I may not have OVed this cycle, despite the Peaks, OPKs and all the OV pain. Felt absolutely crushed when I read the thermometer this morning. Told DH and he was really cross as I made him BD 3 days in a row when he was feeling rotten. Will be really gutted if temps are low again tomorrow.
Need some more of Nicky's PMA!!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hi Nicola, welcome to Team Pingu!

Well ladies, as expected - BFN for me! I didnt honestly expect anything else deep down, but at least with cheap tests to can play hunt the line! Not with a digi, oh no! Its there In Black and Grey! "NOT PREGNANT" - Harsh!

Still no af though!

hmmm, 4 Days late! - 1st for everything, Im off to Dr to see if he can shead some light!

Also Ive given up not TTC so as soon as Im better Im on it again! Also speaking to Dr about fertility treatments as we think Im infertile due to PID, cervical cancer cells etc etc so need lap to see if we need ivf etc. Besides its 25 cycles now, and Im only 25, so FX NHS will dig deep into their souls and find some love! haha!!

So I guess I just wait for AF - I dont do waiting!! haha!! she normally just arrives bang on time!!


----------



## NikiJJones

Hope the Doc can help out Honey. You should be able to get some fertility support after all this time. I'm hoping to be referred for IVF or similar after my Lap in Nov, as will be on cycle 19 by then.
Hoping that the :witch: doesn't show though, and you get a :bfp: this month yet.


----------



## HoneySunshine

well I hope it all goes ok Babe....will you PM me with full details of everything that happens during the proceedure? Im a total needle phob and need details to prepare myself! haha!

OMG can you imagine if we both had ivf and then twins!! yey!!


----------



## NikiJJones

I soooooo want twins!!! That would be fab, but I did hear that they will only put one egg into you now, so IVF twins are a no go. I think this is correct if you get it on the NHS. I may be mistaken.
I'll let you know about the Lap. If I forget, then remind me! I also hate needles, hopsitals etc, so you're not alone.


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girlies :)

Shmoo - fingers crossed you caught the eggie! well done managing to do so much BDing!

Honey - sorry it was BFN hun :hugs: im sure you wont have any problem being taken seriously for IVF have you made an appt to speak to someone about it?

Niki - im pretty sure you must've Ov'd if you've had peaks on your CBFM hun :hugs: - even more sure if you had Ov pain as well

How much has your temp dropped by? can I stalk your chart? :) xx


----------



## NickyT75

Niki - Ive just had a look at your chart & I wouldn't be overly concerned about your temp dipping so slightly hun - you'll more than likely find it goes back up tomorrow and FF will decide you have Ov'd on CD20 :hugs:

I know its pretty horrible when you are in this part of your cycle just waiting for Ov to be confirmed but you have to remember FF will only confirm it 3 days after the event as long as your temps keep going up so it forces you to wait those additional days :hugs:

It feels like your Ov date keeps being delayed then all of a sudden FF decides it happened in the middle of last week! :dohh:

Keep your chin up sweetheart & try not to worry too much about one slightly lower temp :hugs: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

right, just got back from Doc's....he's sending me for more bloods (to be taken once :witch: arrives) to check to see if im ovulating, and DH needs to go in for sperm count (haha, he's not thrilled!)....apparently im too young to be considered for free ivf! I pay my taxes too!! Anyway, I guess it's a start....s'pose i'd better face up to this being a long slog to victory!


----------



## HoneySunshine

..oh and also in true dr fashion, he said not to get my hopes up about a BFP its not the drugs but probably due to my illness anyway! So PMA from the Doc there! :)


----------



## NikiJJones

Honey: Sorry about the IVF thing. I didn't realise it went on age. There are other fertility treatments they can do though. My DH has to do another :sperm: sample too. The Hospital lost his last one! :dohh:!!! Let's hope they can find a reason with your tests though. Are you temping? Sorry, I can't remember. That would tell you if you are OVing or not. 

Thanks Nicky for having a look at my chart. I am just being super-paranoid this month for some reason. I've actually had dips at 2DPO before, but just never quite that low before. Tomorrow's temp will tell. I would be surprised to be honest if I'd not OVed this month as the pain was really strong.


----------



## HoneySunshine

im not temping, I work shifts so Im not sure how I could temp effectively really. I know I ov from the amount of blooming tests I take! haha! Drs cant just take your word for it though can they? 

I think id like to temp, would I start on day af arrives?


----------



## NikiJJones

I began halfway through a cycle, but didn't make any sense of it till next full cycle. I do funny hours too as I have chronic insomnia, but I just temp whenever I first wake from (preferably, but not always) 3+ hours of sleep. Sometimes this is at wake up time and sometimes in the middle of the night.
I gather that you can get +OPKs without actually OVing, which is a worry. You can get the LH surge and then the eggy doesn't release. This is one of the reasons I started temping, to be sure that I do actually OV.
The docs' tests aren't infallible anyway: they presume you are having a 28 day cycle and get you to give bloods on CD21. The first time I had this done, I was having a really long cycle and didn't OV till CD22, so the doc told me that I hadn't OVed at all. He wouldn't believe me that it happened after CD21!! Then the next 2 times I had CD21 bloods done I had already OVed so that showed up nicely. Ironically, one of them was my :bfp: cycle!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Nice!! I wasnt aware of that! bloody typical! I bet that happens to me! Can I use a normal thermometer?


----------



## NikiJJones

I use a digital BBT thermometer, which gives you the temp to two decimal places. A normal one will only do 1 decimal place. I got mine on Ebay. It beeps when temp is done, which DH did not like AT ALL for the first few weeks, but he just seems to sleep through it now.


----------



## HoneySunshine

ah well Ive sent DH to boots after work to grab me a digi one, ill just use whatever he gets, I cant be fussy, bless him, he got his hopes up as af hasnt arrived yet! :(

My bloods are being taken between cd 1-8 ? dunno what they are testing for then if yours were done cd 21?

hmmm, male drs! He looked at me as if to say 'youre only 25, why do you want kids' - grrr :) maybe because its already taken me 2 years, and DH is 34 and time clearly isnt on our sides!


----------



## NikiJJones

You can't win with Docs. When I first went to talk to my old GP last year, after over half a year of TTC he said "Well what do you expect? You are 33. It could take years. You should have started trying in your twenties" !!!!!!!!!!!! I hasten to add that I now have a much nicer GP!

I've had CD5 bloods done to check that my FSH (follicle stimulating hormone) is OK and then CD21 to see if my Progesterone levels indicate OV has happened. I guess the one you're being sent for is the FSH one. Ask them to check you at CD21 too perhaps.


----------



## HoneySunshine

hmmm, i hate bloods. Anyway, I think af may arrive today! woohoo! I can start again and Ill try temping from tmrw morning too.

NickyT will be pleased! She'll have another chart to stalk!

So exciting, Ive just joined FF - all tres complex!! well, this is it, a Nov BFP for the lots of us! lets get off this group and onto bumps by xmas!


----------



## NikiJJones

Get a FF link onto your signature, then we can all have a nosey!!
Yay for Pingus into First Tri before Xmas!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Honey - Typical NHS going by age and not how long you've been TTC!!! If you were a foreign national I bet they would give it to you. FX bloods shed some light and your DH's :sperm:count is also ok. Good luck with temping

NickyJ - Aren't men just typical!! Before me & DH started TTC he would have :sex: every night if he could but, now we've started TTC he keeps saying he feels like a seal being made to perform every night on demand:rofl::rofl: I tell him he's more like a performing monkey:rofl::rofl:

Well last night was 1st night we didn't BD (well, we tried he didn't come as he was too tired and his back was hurting!!! sorry if TMI!!) and, my temp dipped to 36.07 this morning!!! Typical!!! Oh well We last BD on Thursday night and I will def grab him tonight, tomorrow and all next week(he has a week off so I will not accept any excuses from him!!!:rofl::rofl:)as, my body might be tricking me into thinking I am OVing this weekend but, it will really happen nxt week!!! Oh well here's to FF confirming OV in a few days and symptom spotting and counting down days til I test on 07/11.


----------



## shmoo75

I just had to post that it looks like my EWCM has returned :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance: Ever since my m/c at the end of May this yr my EWCM and other usual OV signs have been on holiday its been such a long holiday I was going to report them as missing!!! Just went to the loo wiped and there was some EWCM and I have still got OV pains so, fingers crossed it will be tonight I OV and I will def grab DH for a nice :sex: tonight. I am just so happy at the moment that my body has finally decided that it is ready to go back to normal. Now all I need is nice :bfp: on 07/11. Yay for PMA


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi girls not been in for a while sorry! Hope ur all ok, here is some :dust: No news from me just praying :witch: doesn't get me, a few strange things have happened so FX. XXX


----------



## NikiJJones

Shmoo: so glad the EWCM has returned at last!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:!!!!
Mine seems to have been very scarce since MC too.
Get busy with the :sex: tonight. My DH is the same: before TTC he was ALWAYS up for it. Now he uses words like "perform" and "too tired" which were not in his vocab collection at all for 12 years before.

Daisy: let's hope the :witch: is going to give you a wide berth for 9 months.

My temp was back up today so that was a relief, but FF does not seem to think I Oved. Let's hope for another high tomorrow and it might make its mind up. I'm fairly certain if it happened, it happened in the very early hours of Thursday.


----------



## HoneySunshine

yey for EWCM Shmoo!!

Im officially temping!! yey!! although havent a clue what Im doing, im with FF - just got a digi thermometer. Am I meant to take temperature when I wake up?


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ooooh, please can everyone PM me with testing dates so I can put up a posting?

Cheers miladies! xx


----------



## NikiJJones

My testing date will be Nov 7th.

You need to take your temp as soon as you wake up after 3+ hours of sleep. I keep my thermometer by the bed, and usually remember to do it as soon as I wake. FF does ask you for a set time each day and asks you to tell it if you change the time, but I must admit that I don't bother with that, as I often end up taking it about 4 in the morning when I wake up, or sometimes I sleep in at the weekend.


----------



## shmoo75

Good on you Honey for starting to temp. Its a real help.

Daisy - FX for you hun let Honey know when you are testing so we can be here for you to hopefully congratulate you on being our 1st :bfp: for a while.

My temp went up today so FX it continues to stay up


----------



## NikiJJones

Good news about temp Shmoo. Mine was still up this morning, but FF still does not think I've OVed, and I think I am 3 or 4 DPO today. I think it is confused as I had a really high temp a few days before OV. Not sure why.


----------



## NickyT75

Niki - try discarding your temp from CD18 to see if FF confirms Ov for you hun xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Nope. It still can't decide. It's really frustrating!!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

whoop whoop!!

Ive added my chart for you to stalk!! not that there is anything to see really! :rofl:

Anyway :witch: is still here :cry: and im off for more bloods on Tuesday to test for something or the other! lost track to be fair! haha

Hope youre all well....by the sounds of it this ff seems more hassle than its worth! :rofl:


----------



## NikiJJones

It usually behaves very well for me, but this month I had quite a lot of high temps before OV, I think due to having a residual cold and lots od late nights or sleepless nights. Good luck with the tests Honey!


----------



## NikiJJones

Morning ladies! FF finally made it's mind up that I OVed and am now 5DPO. It says Wednesday and I reckoned it was about 1am Thursday, so that's pretty good going for a computer programme. Shmoo and Honey: how are your temps today?
I guess it's about time for me to start symptom spotting. Thing is, I feel really fed up with doing that now. First 9-10 months of TTC I never got ANY. :bfp: cycle I had loads, and since the MC I have had all those symptoms again as PMS, so they mean nothing really. Yesterday I started with this horrid bladder pain which I get. It's not so bad today, but still there a bit. This is one of the main reasons my Gyny thinks I have endo. Anyway: I think the month I get no symptoms I'll be getting excited!!!


----------



## shmoo75

NickJ - i know what you mean about pg symptoms happening every month since m/c. I have had this also so, I have learnt not to pay any attention to them(which is hard as you get your hopes up without realising it) I go by my HPT results which, have all been :bfn: and obviously correct:rofl::rofl: It is so frustrating that our bodies are taking so bloody long in getting back to "normal"

My temp has dropped today not much but it is a steady decline it is still up from what my temp was on sat so, fingers crossed that FF will tell me tomorrow that I OV'd on Sat as long as my temp stays risen tomorrow. Here's to the 2ww and symptom spotting or not symptom spotting :dust: :dust: :dust: & PMA to us all


----------



## NikiJJones

Shmoo: My temp also dropped a fair bit this morning, but I think it was due to it being such a cold night. I was freezing when I woke up!! And the garden was covered in frost. Trust the British weather to mess up BBTs!!
Honey: how's the temping going?
Nicky: Have you started on this months BDathon yet?


----------



## HoneySunshine

my temp dropped to 35.7 this morning too low for ff to register it? its not showing on my chart.....hmmm...i wonder how long it'll take me to get the hang of this temping malarky!?


----------



## HoneySunshine

*Testing Dates!*
NikiJJones........... 7th November
Shmoo............... 7th November
NickyT75............
HoneySunshine.... 22nd November
Hekate............... 
DaisyDuke...........

:dust: :bfp::bfp: :dust: :bfp::bfp: :dust:

August 
sammielouize, xxxjaquixxx, Rah

July
Shinning_Star, Owo, LittleBee


----------



## NikiJJones

Shmoo: let's hope 7th Nov is our lucky day!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Absolutley NickyJ. Loads of PMA is needed I think.

Well FF still isn't telling me that I have OV'd maybe it will tomorrow. Oh well never mind as long as my damn body doesn't trick me and I OV this wk. I will just have grab DH tonight after we get back from the cinema and have a nice :sex: just incase


----------



## NikiJJones

Yes: keep up the :sex: just in case. FF didn't tell me I'd OVed till 5DPO this month.


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girls :)

havent had access to a laptop for the past 2 days :( but I've got it back now thankfully... was starting to get a bit tetchy!! Lol xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

when you testing NickyT? xx


----------



## shmoo75

NickyT - Thought you had run away :rofl::rofl: Glad you are back was begining to worry about you hun

Well FF still hasn't told me I have OV'd and I am 5DPO today. I know I don't take my temp at the exact same time every morning this wk as DH is on a wks holiday and, not fair to disturb him but, I make sure I have slept for more than 3hrs when I take it. Damn it. Will have to wait and see


----------



## HoneySunshine

Youve been BD'ing like crazy anyway havent you Shmoo? So FX you caught that eggie!
Yey!!

Well I was meant to have my infertility bloods taken cd 1-8 (on 7 now) but I have a stinking cold, so Im gonna go next month, Im just worried as its my thiroid they'd be checking and stuff that all the meds im taking would affect the result...hmmm, excuses, excuses!! haha!

I promise Ill go next month! Besides, it gives me another month of ignorant bliss!


----------



## NikiJJones

Shmoo: looks to me like you definitely OVed CD16 to me so wouldn't worry about FF. Let's hope we've both got little eggies implanting as we speak.
Having said that, I don't really feel PG at all. No symptoms apart from the rubbish painful bladder thing, and some sixth sense just tells me this going to be :bfn: cycle 17.
I'm actually off for a scan now to have a look if this ovarian cyst is still there, and my pre-operative blood tests. Will report back with what they say. Pity they can't spot a PG this early on an ultra-sound, as at least I would have an answer for this month then!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

pre operative blood tests??

hmmm, yikes!! not sure I can cope with all this! :(

Good Luck Niki!

x


----------



## DaisyDuke

So :witch: got me a few days ago, i'm having the hsg a week on friday the 7th and my FS for getting my clomid is on the 18th, not hopeful for this cycle, i should start clomid about the 21st Nov, go team pingu :dance:


----------



## HoneySunshine

ah good for you daisy! fingers crossed hun!

So what does all this involve for you? What does it all do and how long do you have to use it for?


----------



## HoneySunshine

I have been to dr today. He has advised us to stop trying until the new year :cry:
I havent been well for a while and he's advised that I get fit and healthy, get all my fertility tests out of the way, take the pressure off whilst im getting healthy, get used to temping (!) and start trying again in the New Year. Makes sense I guess. Nick and I had decided this last month as we were entering the 2 year trying mark. But to hear it from someone else makes it seem final.
Anyway, I wont be abandoning Team Pingu as I need you to stalk my charts whilst I find my feet!
I also got my info pack though today on a special Fertility clinic in Bath (which is only 30 mins away) - incase NHS has a long waiting list, this place you can start in 2 weeks! Plus NHS ivf isnt free either...so I figured if im gonna pay, im not gonna go ona waiting list! haha!

I dont know how I feel.

I feel sad, but relieved someone has made the decision for me. 

Nick booked us the snowboarding holiday we had been putting off incase I was preggers! Its in beginning of Feb, so we'll start trying again in Jan, and can still go on holiday guilt free as I wont know if im pregnant by then anyway!

So I guess my ticker should be a get healthy one now!


----------



## NikiJJones

Sorry that you have to give it a break, but it does sound like a good idea to get healthy and the holiday sounds like a great plan. I hear of lots of TTCers who give up, go on holiday and then conceive on hols!
Daisy: hope that the clomid does the trick for you. :hug:

Well: mixed news from the scan. The good news is that my ovarian cyst has completely gone by itself. I wonder if my wheat free diet and the reflexology has helped with this? Anyway: apparently my ovaries look totally healthy which is great. The bad news is that the lady doing my scan says I'm 99% not pregnant this cycle. She said that if I was PG, she would be able to see a corpus luteum on one of my ovaries, and she can't see any sign of one, so she did say that I should just accept that this cycle isn't the one, and hope that the Lap and Dye can find out what the problem is.
I do feel really gutted to be honest. I was so hoping for a :bfp: this time to avoid the surgery. At least I am not spending the next week getting my hopes up though now. I just need to wait for AF now and be brave about the Lap and Dye. It still came as a bit of a blow though. :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## NickyT75

Aw! sorry Niki :hugs: but its good news that your cyst has gone & your ovaries are looking healthy

Shmoo - hope you have caught the egg hun

Daisy - great news about the clomid :)

Honey - sorry you are still unwell but it sounds like a little break will do you the world of good hun :hugs: xx


----------



## shmoo75

NickyJ - I am so sorry to hear that it is a :bfn: already for you but, good news about the cyst and you will soon learn if anything is wrong once you have the Lap & Dye

Daisy - FX for the clomid for you hope you get a :bfp: soon

Honey - Not nice to stop TTC but, it makes sense you need to be healthy and relaxed so FX after all this you will get your :bfp:

NickyT - How are you hun getting ready to OV and grabbing your DH and :sex: like bunnies FX you get a :bfp: too

FF still hasn't confirmed OV oh well never mind. Me & DH are still :sex: just incase my body is not quite back to "normal" yet. I have mixed feelings for the most part I am quietly confident that I am pg. Just watch that :witch: turn up at my place next weekend and show me how wrong I am:rofl::rofl: If she does turn up I will get :drunk: as its my Aunts 70th that weekend. If I am pg I will tell everyone that I am on antibiotics as I have a UTI. I wont even tell my Mum & Dad until I have had an early scan and everyone else I know will be told once I have had my 12wk scan. Apart from you guys I will tell you as soon as I have told my DH


----------



## NikiJJones

Shmoo: you sound really positive. That's great!!! I am sure this is your cycle!


----------



## Anababe

Just popping on to send you all lots of :dust::dust:

Hoping to see some Nov BFP's!! :D

Miss you all :hugs: xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Shmoo - really hope you are pregnant hun :)

Simone - hiya chick we miss you too! hope you are ok? xx


----------



## shmoo75

Simone - hi hun miss u too. How are you? Have you moved yet?

FF has told me this morning that I OV'd on CD20 and I am 3DPO today. Intercourse timer said good chance. I will still test on 07/11 and see what happens time will tell I suppose


----------



## sam*~*louize

Jut popping in to check your all ok
FX schmoo!
Honey - getting healthier will be better for your body and baby, so FX too
FX everyone else x


----------



## shmoo75

Nice to see you Sammie. How are you doing hun?


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck Shmoo I have everything crossed for you hun xx

Hiya Sammie :) x


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya Sammie, hows things?

FX Shmoo, this is so gonna be your month! xx


----------



## shmoo75

Well i have had a lovely long weekend off and can't believe it is Monday already and time to go back to work. Hope you have all had a great weekend too.

Well by my calculations I am 9DPO today but, by FF I am 5DPO. I will test on Saturday 08/11(I know I said 07/11) as that is the day I think :witch: is due but, FF says :witch: is due 12/11. We will see


----------



## NikiJJones

Good luck Shmoo. I have a feeling about this month for you. Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## HoneySunshine

can someone look at my chart and tell me if it looks normal please?

Plan is to nail the chart over next 2 months ready for january!! yey!!


----------



## NikiJJones

Looks OK to me. You've had quite a dip today, so OV may be about to happen?


----------



## NickyT75

Yep looks like you will prob Ov over the next day or two hun xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

I'm doing ok thanks girlies. Few headaches which send me to bed, tired and nausea now n then but I can't and won't complain. oh and the spots - i will complain about them !!


----------



## shmoo75

Sammie - Glad to hear you are doing well and, nearly half way through your pregnancy!!! Where has the time gone? I know what you mean about spots I get them leading up to OV, leading upto :witch: arriving which is happening now.

Honey - Yep looks like you should OV in the next couple of days. As long as your temp rises over the next 3/4 days FF should say you OV'd and as long as it stays above the cover line should all be good. Takes a couple of cycles for FF to know your pattern and stuff. FX for you hun

Well this is the first cycle since my m/c that I have this sense of calm and quiet confidence also, I have that horrible taste in my mouth that just wont go away no matter how much and of what I drink also, my boobies have been alot more painful than usual. They always pang and are tender ect throughout my cycle but, not normally like this. Saying all this now and just watch the bloomin' :witch: turn up anytime from Saturday onwards just to prove me completly wrong:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NikiJJones

Sammie: glad you are OK. Can't believe you are so far gone already!!
Shmoo: it all sounds good to me. I'm sure the PMA will get your :bfp: for you!

I am annoyed with and confused by my body today! I was told last week that I am 99% not pregnant from the pelvic ultrasound that I had, but then my chart is getting my hopes up again, even though I know this is setting myself up for a huge disappointment. I've got the highest temp I've ever had at 13DPO today, and my temps just look different this cycle. Yesterday had AF like cramping, but no AF yet. Don't know what to think. I know that the chances of a :bfp: are almost impossible, but I can't help but hang onto a little glimmer of a miracle this morning: very silly I know!! I am only human!!


----------



## NickyT75

Niki - your chart looks fab are you gonna test? xx


----------



## NikiJJones

I think AF is round the corner, so will hold off for a while. Let's see what tomorrow's temps do. I don't know why, but I am so, so scared of testing nowadays.


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: we need another Pingu baby

I have everything crossed for you hun (except my legs for obvious reasons) :rofl: xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Unlike you, I do have my legs crossed!! Trying to keep it all in there this month!!!
Mind you: you should have seen me when I went out clubbing after :sex: on day of OV this month. The effort I used all night with my pelvic floor muscles to keep the :spermy:s in there should have got me an award!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: fingers crossed your extra strong pelvic floor muscles get you a :bfp: any day now :) xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Today my temp is sky high, but this is actually a result of having had insomnia all night and only getting about 2 hours sleep in between tossing and turning. Today I feel like I'm coming down with something: headache, feverish, dirty great big spot on my chin. I think AF will fly in later today or tomorrow despite the favourable looking temps.
3am this morning I decided to test when I got up, but chickened out. In June I was convinced I was PG and tested at 14DPO, but got :bfn: and AF at 15DPO. This fear of POAS is really silly!!!! :hissy: :hissy: :hissy:!!!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Its not silly hun. None of us like seeing :bfn: cycle after cycle, month after month. It gets quite depressing! I have my FX that :witch: stays away from all of us until we have our babies in July 2009. Speading :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to us all


----------



## NikiJJones

FX for you too!!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Shmoo are you gonna test early? x


----------



## NikiJJones

Well ladies. I managed to pluck up the courage and tested and.....

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

I can hardly believe my eyes!!! I got a 2nd pinky line on a 10miu internet cheapie and a blue cross on a Boots own. I was ripping open a clearbue one too, but thought I'd save it.

I am delighted and amazed!!!! Please let this one be my sticky one!!!!
FX FX FX FX FX FX!!!!!
I'm too scared to change my signature or announce in the :bfp:s yet I think.

Shmoo: I insist that you get yours on Friday and hold my hand into first tri!
Nicky, Honey, Simone, Daisy: you have to join us ASAP.
You are all complete stars, and I so want us all to be PG buddies.:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
I will not be leaving here right yet. I am so scared of a chem preg or another MC!
When shall I dare to post in the :bfp:s?


----------



## hekate

aww...Niki! That is soooo fab! I am so happy for you....no with you!
congrats! have a happy healthy 9 month! yipheeeeeeee
loads of sticky dust to you!:hug:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## NikiJJones

Thanks Hekate.
How are you doing?


----------



## hekate

just have not felt like writing much, but have been around...
I had one of those cycles were I was almost sure I was pregnant, but guess what?...I am not! so have been feeling quite down about the whole ttc thing....but your good news really cheered me up! congrats again!


----------



## NikiJJones

:dust: for this time around. You will get there!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

NickyJ - OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Big Congratulations to you hun :happydance::happydance: Guess what? No Lap for you:happydance::happydance::happydance: I really have my fingers crossed that this is a sticky one for you. What did your DH say?

Hekate - I know what you mean you convince yourself that you are pg then :witch: shows up and you come crashing back down to earth with a horrible bump

I tested this am and it was :bfn: will test again on Friday. FF was telling me I OV'd on CD20 but, it is now not telling me that I have OV'd yet at all. Don't know what to think anymore. I would love to be able to hold you hand in 1st tri but, I'm now thinking maybe this is my mth after all. I so hope I'm not going to have another stupid 40+ cycle again. Time will tell i suppose


----------



## NikiJJones

Thanks Shmoo. Sorry about the :bfn:. I was hoping for some lovely news from you too. Are you still keeping up the :sex:? FF not working at the moment, so I can't see your chart, but I will have a peek later. Just keep on BDing. I OVed late this cycle and look what? Sending a whole ton of :dust:. We need more Pingu bumps!


----------



## shmoo75

haven't :sex: the last 3 days so will grag DH tonight.


----------



## NikiJJones

Keep at it Shmoo: we MCed at the same time, and we're going to be PG again at the same time too!!! I insist!


----------



## shmoo75

Thanks hun. I am trying not to get my hopes up so, it doesn't hurt too much when :witch: arrives. Will test again on Sat then next Wed if :witch: hasn't shown up by then


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! Niki I am overjoyed for you hun!! :happydance:

I had a feeling about you this month :) OMG! how good does it feel to prove that bloody doctor wrong?!! :cloud9:

I wish I could run up & give you a real hug but this will have to do! :hug: xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Thanks Nicky! I so hope this cycle is yours too.
MORE PINGU BUMPS!!!!!
:hug: back to you too.
It feels great to have proved the NHS wrong!!!!! Even DH said so and he works for them!

I'm too scared to post in 1st Tri at the mo!


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: Have you announced it officially yet hun? xx


----------



## NikiJJones

I posted in the :bfp:s this morning. I was so scared, but did it cos this morning's cheapie was much darker than last night's.


----------



## NickyT75

im still waiting for FF to confirm it but my CBFM has gone back to LOW so im pretty sure I've Ov'd over the past couple of days :)

hopefully I'll be joining you over in 1st tri in 2wks time :) xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

OMG Niki that Ah-mazing news!!

Check you out girl!! Thats what putting your make up on upside down with your legs up against a wall does for you!! 

CONGRATULATIONS and I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## NickyT75

Yep its great isnt it?!!

another Team Pingu baby :) how many of us are left now? xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

You, me, shmoo, daisy and hekate


----------



## HoneySunshine

Testing Dates!

Shmoo............... 7th November
NickyT................19th November
HoneySunshine.... 22nd November
Hekate............... 
DaisyDuke...........
Anababe...........
Tanya.............

:dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust:


November
NikiJJones

August 
sammielouize, xxxjaquixxx, Rah

July
Shinning_Star, Owo, LittleBee


----------



## NickyT75

Dont forget Simone (Anababe) :) x


----------



## NickyT75

HoneySunshine said:


> Testing Dates!
> 
> Shmoo............... 7th November
> NickyT................22nd November
> HoneySunshine.... 22nd November
> Hekate...............
> DaisyDuke...........
> 
> :dust: :bfp: :dust: :bfp: :dust:
> 
> 
> November
> 
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> sammielouize, xxxjaquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shinning_Star, Owo, LittleBee

Im not 100% sure yet but think im gonna test 19th Nov hun xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

ah yes, hadnt forgotten her!! Just knew she was out for a while....so 6 of us left.

7 down, 6 to go!


----------



## NikiJJones

HoneySunshine said:


> OMG Niki that Ah-mazing news!!
> 
> Check you out girl!! Thats what putting your make up on upside down with your legs up against a wall does for you!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS and I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months x

It was the dancing like a maniac all night after the important BD that did it. By the time I felt OV at about 1 in the morning, the :spermy:s were well up for it, obviously!!!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

OH nikijones, I was soooo happy to see your little htp+ on cd 35. I had to hope over here immediately. I'd read abt you dancing and am so pleased to see they stayed up there, hehe!

Just remember girls the past few months have come in two's and three's!!!!


:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## sam*~*louize

OMG ! good news niki, atually wicked news!!!! keep healthy now and look after yourself!!


----------



## shmoo75

Caved and tested yesterday :bfn: FF is now saying I haven't OV:hissy::hissy::hissy:

I will test tomorrow as, its my Aunts 70th and I need to know if I drink or if I will drive. Once this cycle is over I will resist temping as its doing my head in. Will just grab DH every other day and keep my FX that that works.


----------



## Lilly123

Im still left.... good luck all!! And congrats Nikki again!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Just changed my ticker to 42 days as, that is the longest cycle I have had since coming off BCP and after my m/c.


----------



## NickyT75

FF has finally confirmed Ov so i am now officially in the 2ww at last :) x


----------



## NikiJJones

:dust: :dust: :dust: to all of you. Let's get all the Pingus over to First Tri!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

I hope we will all be following Niki this month girlies! x


----------



## sam*~*louize

WHen they gave me my scan dates, I tracked back and actually BD that day lol. COunting them now it was CD22. My cycles were being going longer like yours schmoo, so your only CD29 which means could only be 7dpo atm? Getting OV right is an absolute nightmare. FX x


----------



## shmoo75

NickiT - I'm glad you have finally OV'd FX for you this month

Well my temp has dropped again this am and I had such strong pg symptoms yesterday at work. Tested this am and it was :bfn: I am so :confused: I am having cramps they are there all the time just in the background IFYWIM. I have a feeling that I am going to OV this weekend but, I would of bet money that I OV'd 2wks ago today!!!!! Oh well I will test every saturday until I get a :bfp: or that bloomin' :witch: shows up.


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck Shmoo xx


----------



## shmoo75

Well temp went up this am will ahve to wait for the next few days of temps to see what FF decides. Me and DH will just keep :sex: like :bunny: until I get a :bfp: or :witch: shows up that is all I can do really. Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## sam*~*louize

good luck schmoo, keep going catch that egg when it finally decides what its doing!


----------



## NikiJJones

Let's hope this is your OV, Shmoo, and you have that :bfp: in 2 weeks!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh Shmoo, bless you hunny, it must be a right nightmare!!

sending you all the :dust: in the world!!


----------



## shmoo75

It is sooooooooo frustrating that my cycles do not know what the bloomin' hell they are doing. If I remember correctly this is why i went on the pill at 16!!! My cycles were irregular and I had really bad PMS. My parents and brother were alot happier when I went on the pill as, I stopped turning into a cow at points in my cycles(I wouold say each mth but, I don't have AF once a mth once in a blue moon more like) Oh well just keep going with the :sex: like :bunny: plan and see what happens in 2wks time.

FX the rest of you have a better and easier time than me. Wouldn't wish my irregular cycles on anyone.


----------



## NickyT75

Shmoo - :hug: have you seen your doctor about your weird cycles? x


----------



## HoneySunshine

chin up chick x

Please will someone look at my chart? :(

when will ff tell me if ive ov'd? I only have a 29 days cycle and I know I ov'd a few days ago but cant work out why ff hasnt told me I havent yet? Im on cd 18 already! This is my 1st month temping and its all very frustrating! :)


----------



## HoneySunshine

Shmoo maybe you're doing a Sammie? Any symptoms?


----------



## NickyT75

Honey it doesnt look like you have Ov'd yet (because of your high temps at the start of your cycle)

Have you had a positive OPK?


----------



## HoneySunshine

temps were high as I had a cold :(

no +ve opk, because i thought id give them a rest, ill do one this afternoon and see


----------



## NickyT75

Your Ov has probably been delayed because you were ill at the start of your cycle hun, the only way to know for sure is to use OPK's at least until you see another thermal shift upwards in your chart.

I know its frustrating to begin with hun but it gets much easier after the 1st cycle when you know what to look for :hugs:

Stick with it xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Schmoo: have you spoken to your GP about it? I think you may be a case for clomid.
Or: try Agnus Castus. I started it just this last cycle and it brought on OV a treat. I don't think it actually caused the :bfp: but I do think it kicked OV up the arse. You get it from healthfood shops and take it from CD1 to OV. I got a tincture (liquid) version, as they are better for herbs than tablets.
Give it a go! Unless you get your :bfp: VERY soon of course, which would be LOVELY!!


----------



## NickyT75

I agree with Niki about trying the Agnus Castus

I got preg on my 1st cycle taking it last time so its defo worth a try x


----------



## NikiJJones

Wow! Maybe it was the AC then. That's too much of a coincidence.
Are you taking it now?


----------



## NickyT75

No - I did for 1 cycle (bout 2 months ago) but didn't have any luck then talked myself out of taking it coz its to help regulate your cycles & mine are very regular anyway so I didn't wanna put stuff in my body 'just for the sake of it'

Plus im doing the CBFM trial & you have to tell them any medications/supplements you are taking & I didnt want them to think I was mental :rofl: x


----------



## shmoo75

Thanks guys. I will buy some on Saturday and I will order some cheap OPK's as, I didn't have much luck with the CB digi ones I never got a smiley face. Maybe I don't always OV. I will try the Agnes Cactas thingy next cycle as long as I don't get my :bfp: which, of course I hope to do. FX for everyone else.


----------



## HoneySunshine

if i took my temp at 4:45am and again at 9:30am - what one do I count?


----------



## NickyT75

HoneySunshine said:


> if i took my temp at 4:45am and again at 9:30am - what one do I count?

It depends...

what time do you usually temp?

You are sposed to take it at the same time every day but you need to have had at least 3 hrs of solid sleep before taking it.

So... if you usually temp very early but you woke up a bit earlier this morning you should use the 1st temp - if you dont usually temp until later but you possibly overslept this morning you should use the 2nd one.

If you forgot to temp when you woke up & only remembered at 9.30 after moving around you cant use the 2nd temp so you will have to go with the 1st one

Hope this makes sense? x


----------



## HoneySunshine

I usually take it around 5:40am, but woke up early - hence 4:40am...

however I also took it again, stupidly, at 9:30 as Id had more than 4 hours sleep since the last time, which doesnt usually happen!


----------



## NikiJJones

I'd go with the 4.40 one as it's nearest to when you usually take it.


----------



## NickyT75

Yep use the 1st one hun x


----------



## sam*~*louize

a friend of mine bought some AC too 6 months after m/c and caught v soon after. They regulate your cycles, or regulate when you OV, 1 of the 2 lol! fx still


----------



## shmoo75

The sooner this cycle ends the better!!! FF still isn't showing that I have OV :hissy::hissy:  Oh well keep on going I suppose


----------



## HoneySunshine

I red up on AC and Im gonna give it a whirl! Cant do any harm as its herbal. Apparently it takes 3 cycles to kick in tho!


----------



## NickyT75

Good idea Honey :) im sure it will help you

It will probably start to work quicker than 3 cycles too

(only take it for the 1st half of your cycle - from CD1 until Ov tho) Good luck! x


----------



## NickyT75

If anyone wants to look at my chart?

Im getting VERY excited about what looks like an implantation dip :) :) :) x


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ive looked at your chart and Im totally clueless as to what means what. However, I do see a dip, and if thats an implantation dip then im so so excited for you babe!! Woohoo!! How long til testing?

I could be the only pingu left soon!! :)


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hi: girls sorry i haven't been in for ages, i had my hsg last friday get the results today, don't think i'm gonna O this cycle and i have now been told i can't have clomid, tbh i have no pma left. Can anyone give me a quick rundown on where everyone is at? XXX


----------



## HoneySunshine

how come no clomid babe?

Im at taking a break and starting temping!! So no news from me!
Shmoo is still awaiting OV :(
NickyT may have had an implantation dip!! whoop whoop!
and NikiJ is up the duff!!

Thats the latest!! I hope I havent forgotten anything!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thanks babe i know about the nickys :dance: Is there only 4 of us left waiting on our :bfp:?

Apparently, she has gone back on everything she said about clomid, she says it does help lpd but i cant have it yet? She keept going on about me having regular cycles which isnt true and now im not even sure i will ov this month. Confused.com


----------



## HoneySunshine

No, Hekate is about, but not about same for Tanya. Anababe is taking a break as she is moving house and xmas etc.

There's 7 of us left :)


----------



## NikiJJones

OMG Nicky!!!! Look at that dip!!
Sooooo excited for you, love.
There's a very warm seat for you next to me here in 1st Tri!!!
FX and a skip-load of :dust:

Shmoo: just keep at the :sex: and get some AC in stock. If you get your :bfp: and never need to use it, then so what?

Daisy and Honey: :hugs: and :hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Testing Dates!

Shmoo............... 15th November
NickyT................19th November
HoneySunshine.... 22nd November
Hekate............... 
DaisyDuke...........
Anababe...........
Tanya............. 

:bfp::dust::bfp::dust::bfp::dust::bfp:

November
NikiJJones

August 
sammielouize, xxxjaquixxx, Rah

July
Shinning_Star, Owo, LittleBee


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ive lost my pingu blinky and cant remember how to put it up again!! :)


----------



## hekate

Big HELLO and :hug: to everyone!

Sorry have not been in touch....just felt to down about it all....just trying to pick myself up again....were is the PMA Dust???

Honeysunshine: not sure about testing yet...I am on CD13 and there is no sign of ov yet...not sure when to do insem as I was ovulating way too late last cycle and too early the cycle before....if I get to insem somewhere around ov I suppose I would test around the 30th....if I don't then there is no point in testing....or it really would be an immaculate conception! :rofl:

NickyT: Your Chart looks fantastic! I got my fingers crossed for you!

schmoo: sorry you are having a long cycle again!:hugs:

daisyduke: how anoying can doctors/nurses be???? have they got any understanding? :hugs:


sorry about the long post!

anyone heard from anababe? or tanya?


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya Hekate its nice to see you :) hope you manage to get your insem at the right time hun 

Havent heard from Anababe for a while - hope she's ok
Tanya still pops in now & again but I see her in TTC quite a bit so she's alright x


----------



## Rah

Hi team

just a quick hi and FX for all the :bfp:s before xmas 

Its so exciting


----------



## shmoo75

NickyJ - FX and :dust::dust::dust: to you for a :bfp: in just over a week's time:bfp:

Hekate - I know what you mean about being down about TTC it is so annoying and I have a OH who I grab practically everynight and, I'm not PG yet!! FX for you hun

Honey - I am with you on the AC. If I don't get a :bfp: this cycle I will def start taking it and using OPK's.

Well, I am still grabbing DH and :sex: like :bunny: and my temp is still up. FF still not confirming OV so, all the same really. Can someone advise that when you use the IC OPK you don't use FMU, test at about 2pm and don't drink anything for a few hours before testing. Is that correct? Need to know before I buy them and start using. Also, if the test line is the same colour as the control line is that when you OV? Thanks in advance for your instructions on how to use OPK's.


----------



## HoneySunshine

yes and yes on internet ov test! I should know Ive taken about a million of them!

Use them in the afternoon, time isnt really important just not FMU as the hormone detecting Ov is sythesized in FMU anyway so will not give you an accurate reading. Start taking them a few days before ov and youll see the lines get darker. When its at its darkest is telling you youll ov in next 24hrs or so...lines will get lighter after youve ov'd...its not like hpt where a line is a +ve....an opk line has to be as dark/er as the test line...a line otherwise means lead up to ov.

Hope this helps....please anyone feel free to add anything if im wrong!

I find ebay cheapies brill, for £2 you can get either 10 opks and 10 hpts or any mix totalling 20 tests.


----------



## NikiJJones

Shmoo I used OPKs from Access Diagnostics. They are cheap and work well. I used to do my test at 7pm in the evening. That way I could be sure that I could BD soon after getting a + result. I didn't pee from 3pm to 7pm (nightmare with my bladder!!!) and tried not to drink from 5pm till 7pm. Sometimes my + result lines were not quite as dark as the control, but still OVed within 24-36 hours. I also used to do one with FMU too if I'd noticed at lot of CM late in the day before. Sometimes the LH surge can happen fast. This last cycle I got a tons of watery CM early evening, then a -OPK at 7pm, but a +OPK the next morning, and OVed about 18 hours later. With the cheapies, you can afford to test twice a day to be sure.
Good luck, and I hope you get your :bfp: this month and don't even need them!!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Thanks for that guys. I plan to order the OPK's once :witch: is here and I will by the AC tomorrow. Still the same as yesterday temp up and FF still not confirming I have OV. Roll on end of cycle with either :bfp: or :witch: so I can get started on my plan


----------



## shmoo75

I can't believe what a quiet day on here it was yesterday!! Come on guys lets not lose hope. PMA PMA PMA!!!! We will all get our BFP's.

FF still not confirming OV. This is getting boring for me gawd knows about you guys:rofl::rofl: 

Hope we all have a great weekend.


----------



## shmoo75

Oh forgot to mentain that I tested this am and it was of course :bfn: I think I am due a visit from :witch: next Saturday 22/11 which would make this a 43 day cycle my longest by a day. Will test again on 22/11


----------



## NikiJJones

So sorry to hear this cycle is messing you about Shmoo. Is it worth a visit to your doc next cycle and getting bloods done? 
Keeping FX for you and sending :hug:


----------



## hekate

Hello Girls!

I had my peak on fertility monitor yesterday and a smiley face on digi in the afternoon...everything was arranged for my donor to call in the evening...
then I had a bloody text...saying he has a HEADACHE and THINKS his alternator is going...
It could take me month to find a new donor...it took 7-8 month to find this one! I can not believe he let me down! It would have been timed perfectly for once!
I don't know what to do at all at the moment! I don't think I can be around on here much... it is to painful....I could just about bear not to get pregnant, but not even trying is breaking my heart! I never wanted anything so much in my life like this baby!...In fact I never wanted anything: did not want a big house, loads of money, big holidays and never wanted to be a pop star....now I might as well want to be a pop star (can't sing one bit) it seems just as achievable....
I am absolutely devastated! 
sorry for the extensive post...I just did not want to disappear without letting you know! You been marvelous and I wish you the best of luck! 
love and babydust!


----------



## NikiJJones

:hugs: Hekate.


----------



## shmoo75

Oh Hekate Hun. Don't know what to say but :hugs::hugs::hug: Promise you will come back and let us know how you are getting on otherwise, we will all worry about you. Again :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Hekate - so sorry to hear this hun :hugs: hope you can get something sorted out quickly so you can at least try again

Shmoo - sorry you got BFN :hugs: wonder why your cycles are being like this? are you gonna see your doctor for some advice?

I have been convinced I was preg this month as I had what appeared to be an implantation dip @ 6DPO but my temps have started falling so it looks like this isn't honna be my lucky number 7 cycle after all :( x


----------



## shmoo75

NickyT - I am sorry to hear that you think it is over before :witch: turns up. There is always hope until :witch: shows up. Hard to remember I know and, also hard not to get your hopes up too much either coz, only us TTCers know how much it hurts when hit the ground again.

If :witch: arrives I will try the Agnus Cactus (bought some yesterday capsels instructions say take 2 twice a day with food was thinking breakfast and dinner time) and, I will buy OPK's from Access Diagnostics only when :witch: arrives though. Will use them and see what happens over next 2 cycles then go to my GP in the new year if nothing happens. If I can avoid putting synthetic drugs into my body(had enough of that over the last 18yrs with the BCP)I will. I have my FX for us all and of course loads of PMA & :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NickyT75

Im out again girls :( :witch: flew in early!! :hissy:

My bloody cycle was only 25 days for some reason?? its usually 28 but was 31 last month so I have no idea why im out already??

My LP has gone from 12/13 days to only 10 days!! WTF?? I thought is was sposed to remain constant?

Even had a 'textbook implantation dip' @ 6DPO & was CONVINCED I was preg so im really upset :cry: :cry: :cry:

I really feel like giving up :cry: xx


----------



## NikiJJones

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
I was also convinced. I am so angry with your :witch:.


----------



## shmoo75

NickyT - Hun what can I say? If it was in my power to give you your :bfp: I would of sone so ages ago and that goes for the other Pingu's too. All I can do is say :hugs::hugs::hugs: I know how you feel when your cycles don't behave how you want them to. My last one was a 21 and I can currently on CD38!!! We are all here for you hun. Again :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sam*~*louize

For all of you feeling really down, try not TTC thinking at all. DOn't temp, or OPK, don;t count in your head how many CD your on, and just BD every few days. Might make you less stressed, concentrate on a new hobby? Do something new? Only a suggestion as I feel I can't do much for you all xx


----------



## shmoo75

I have decided not to temp nest cycle but, I will use OPK's as, I will be taking Agnus Cactus. I don't know when I OV as, my body signs are all over the place. FX for us all


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hey guys, have been on nights so havent been about...

Oh girls :( this is all getting to us abit isnt it?

Maybe we should turn this thread into a not ttc next month to give us all a brack and chat about xmas and parties and stuff!! and hope we may get a BFP out of it but if not then no stress!! (easier said than done I know....)

HeKate has gone so its pretty much just the 3 of us girls :(

I wish I could say something to make it better but I know I cant!


----------



## NickyT75

we'll get there girls :)

Good things come to those who wait xx


----------



## NikiJJones

Access Diagnostics sent me a coupon code, which I'm allowed to pass onto others.
If you put in "reward" to the coupon code bit, you'll get a 5% discount. It lasts till the end of Nov. :hug:


----------



## shmoo75

Thanks NickyJ. I've got a feeling I will be needing that 5% discount.

TTC does start getting to you after a while but, I do believe we will all get to our goal of a sticky :bfp:. As to how long our journey will be before we get there is different matter. Maybe we need to talk abit about other stuff abit more with the odd bit of TTC in it. To try and lighten the burden of TTC bit what do the rest of my Pingu's think?


----------



## HoneySunshine

shmoo75 said:


> Maybe we need to talk abit about other stuff abit more with the odd bit of TTC in it. To try and lighten the burden of TTC bit what do the rest of my Pingu's think?

Here Here Shmoo! Im with you there!


----------



## NickyT75

yep - sounds good to me too girls :)

so is anyone looking forward to xmas? I've just been told its only 37 days away!!! EEEEK!! :lol:


----------



## sam*~*louize

37 :O :O :O ive got a few kid's present in the family but nobody major cos noone knows what they want!


----------



## NickyT75

:lol: I havent even started yet!! :shock: EEK!


----------



## NikiJJones

I brought a new tree (fake of course: the kitties would eat the needles on a real one) a few weeks ago, and then thought all the decorations would look crap on it, so bought new ones of them too. It's all stored away now till tree-putting up time. Got a few little pressies for my Mum. Need to get down to some proper X'mas shopping. Online of course!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Trecking round shops is too much like hard work!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey pinguettes, 

OK I know we're not talking ttc but just to say my heart is still with you all, and wihsing and wishing for everyone! enuf said!

Yes crimbo is near, and oh poo I haven't even started crimbo shopping! Well tell a lie did a little bit today, was planning to do it with df but lo is off sick this week from school, lol the week we plan to do our crimbo shopping, oh well!

So who's got a crimbo party to go to, buy a new posh frock for and get sloshed, and snog people under the mistletoe. 
LOL not me, cos I'm not working and have no friends in the real world, haha! I used to love going shopping for my crimbo outfit for works do, to dazzle everyone at work who normally see's you in a shoddy uniform! hehe! But alas, no where for this cinderella to go this year.

I've been thinking about a real crimbo tree, I have to sort through df's crimbo stuff as this will be our first crimbo as a family and not two separate parents. See what stuff he has for the tree cos might just be chucking it all out and re-stocking but we shall see.

Love & Hugs to all


----------



## shmoo75

Its funny how christmas is always the same day of december every year yet, it still manages to creep up on us and we all end up running round like headless chickens doing last minute things that, we vow every year not to end up doing next year:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I've got a couple of pressies and I know what to get the kids that I buy for its just my parents, in laws and my brother I need to get. Me and DH are round my parents this weekend and my brother will be there too so, I will grill them all and ask for a list. Oh no that means I'll have to think about what to ask for :dohh: Best I get thinking:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Same, I dont need anything so cant think of anything really!

Im working xmas eve & xmas day days and boxing day 27th nights anyway, so not really about for xmas! But its just the way the cookie crumbles!
Dh and I are off to his parents in devon when I come off nights on 28th for a few nights before we go back to work.

Havent started xmas shopping yet though!! Will probably do xmas eve like usual!! haha


----------



## HoneySunshine

decided me and DH may buy ourselves a wii and wii fit for xmas!!

anyone know if theyre any good?

Im a faddy person! haha! but I cant motivate myself to exercise outside as I get bored and figured both me and DH need to get fit and healthy to ttc again in new year!
Not that we're fat or anything, Im a size 6/8 but DH has put on a stone in past 6 months and he's tall and skinny so he's conscious of it and I dont have a toned muscle in my body!! haha!! Just thought it may be the way forward as I dont have to actually make too much effort and I cant join classes as I do shift work and cant commit to a set day a week


----------



## NickyT75

honey - the wii sounds great! Id love one but DH isnt into things like that (boring fart!) lol x


----------



## NickyT75

Shinning_Star said:


> Hey pinguettes,
> 
> So who's got a crimbo party to go to, buy a new posh frock for and get sloshed, and snog people under the mistletoe.
> LOL not me, cos I'm not working and have no friends in the real world, haha!

Aww! bless :hugs: its a good job you've got us eh? maybe we could have a 'virtual' xmas party? :rofl: & all you Pingu bump members can get 'virtually sloshed' without harming your little beans :) x


----------



## HoneySunshine

NickyT75 said:


> honey - the wii sounds great! Id love one but DH isnt into things like that (boring fart!) lol x

Oh you wouldnt believe the justification and convincing it's taken!


----------



## shmoo75

Me and DH have a Wii and we love it!!! It is so funny. His parents who are nearly 70 love playing it as well. We are taking it round his parents on New Years Eve as they are having a little party and, we will set it up. Drunken Wii is even funnier!!!! My DH isn't into computer games at all but, he loves the wii as, you interact with it. He likes the tennis, baseball and bowling ect. He refuses to be my boxing opponant as, I beat the crap out of him!!! Also my brother wont box me either for exactly the same reason. Also you can do the boxing when :witch: flys in and get rid of your anger and frustration that way.


----------



## NikiJJones

NickyT75 said:


> Shinning_Star said:
> 
> 
> Hey pinguettes,
> 
> So who's got a crimbo party to go to, buy a new posh frock for and get sloshed, and snog people under the mistletoe.
> LOL not me, cos I'm not working and have no friends in the real world, haha!
> 
> Aww! bless :hugs: its a good job you've got us eh? maybe we could have a 'virtual' xmas party? :rofl: & all you Pingu bump members can get 'virtually sloshed' without harming your little beans :) xClick to expand...

Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## shmoo75

What date shall our Virtual Christmas Party be?


----------



## NickyT75

I dunno? maybe sometime during the week before xmas? 

*is planning a trip to Iceland to check out the party food that's advertised on telly... those mini cheese cakes & eclairs look lush!!* :rofl: xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

schmoo did i miss your w*X*i*M*t*A*c*S*h fly in or has ticker just gone past it?


----------



## HoneySunshine

sammielouize said:


> schmoo did i miss your w*X*i*M*t*A*c*S*h fly in or has ticker just gone past it?

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: you wouldnt believe how long it took me to work that one out!! :dohh:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Ooo an xmass party :wohoo: i will get some non alcoholic :wine: for the pingus with bumps and some poper :wine: for the rest of us :dance:


----------



## NikiJJones

Yay for the party!!! Nicky: you made me think of cheesecake, and I'm not sure I'm allowed it, and I soooooooo want some now!
Access diagnostics just sent me a 10% off code for this weekend only: AD3DAY by the way.


----------



## DaisyDuke

U can have cheesecake :dance: it's soft cheese like philli it's fine :hugs: i'll make u a strawberry one for the party :wohoo:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Cool, I can go to a ball, LOL. I've just made some yummy mince pies, I'll freeze them all. hehe! And cos it's a virtual party I can be a size ten in a faberooni little black dress, hehe! lmao!!! 

But I need a date and prob a reminder, I have no knowledge of one day to next. haha!


----------



## shmoo75

Yep the bad ole :witch: got me on Thursday. Started spotting on Wednesday and she was here on Thursday!! I have started taking Agnus Castus and I will be buying some Zinc for me & DH to start taking and, of course I am still taking folic acid. I am alittle confused with how long to take the Agnus Castus for. I've been reading in the web to take it everyday of your cycle but, I thought NickyJ said only take it until you OV. Please help as I am :confused:

I will bring cocktail sausages and sausage rolls to our party and, of course as its a v.party I will also be a size 10 for the night:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Anababe

Hey girls!!!

God i have missed BnB! WOW Niki congratulations hun! I nearly cried when i saw your news, so so happy for you!! :happydance::dance::hugs:

I dont have time right now to read over all your posts, ive missed so much. Ive moved into my new house now but not had my internet connected yet, im just jumping on someone elses wireless at min, naughty me haha 

Well, im back ladies, all settled into my new house, waiting for AF to arrive any day now then i can get back to charting :D I my donor is too busy this month to donate, with it being nearly xmas then ill def be back to TTC in Jan. Im going to speak to him this week though see if he can do this month :)

Hope everyone is ok. Have i missed much??

Simone xxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Hi Simone. Glad the move went well and you are back to TTC in the new year.
Shmoo: only take AC from AF to OV. It is not safe in PG, so you need to stop after OV incase.


----------



## Rah

HI

Yay an xmas party :happydance:
Hmmm what can i bring???? toblerone is a good one and i think a few batches of mince pies are needed i will eat a whole batch to myself totally addicted lol

I have done most of my xmas shopping and was feeling realy proud of myself thinking i had been really organised till my dad just rang to tell me 34 days left and the presents i dont have are my mum, dad and sister his mum and 2 neices who cant decide what they want they are 6 and 8 they should have a huge list by now but no nothing

Hubby and i are not getting presents for each other this year just cant afford it with getting new windows now thats excitment for you!

Wii and Wii fit is what we got last year and is fab but i was quite upset when you stand on the wii fit it shouts ow!!!! just to warn you lol

:hugs:
Sarah


----------



## Anababe

Ive not even started buying presents yet! Im always on the last minute with everything :roll:

To be honest i dont really like xmas, ive never put a tree up or any decorations or even send out cards apart from immediate family (yes im miserable haha :rofl:) but this year i have to try enjoy it for Caeden, as hes almost 14 month now so its his first 'proper' xmas. He will love all the lights and things :D

Going shopping next week try to get most of the present bought. Should have saved up really hehe aah well..

xx


----------



## Anababe

Hey girls

Well :witch: arrived yesterday. Ive spoke to my donor and his gf is due to have her baby this week so he's having some time off donating when his son is born. Not sure when ill be able to TTC again now, im still going to keep charting though just incase he decided he can help sooner.

Hope your all ok!

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Simone

Aw thats a bit rubbish for you isnt it? :hugs:

Sorry to ask this... but doesn't your donors GF mind that he is donating his sperm to get you preg?

I don't know anything about this kinda thing but sorta assumed your donor was a single guy without any ties

Him having a baby with his GF certainly seems to complicate matters doesn't it? I hope it doesn't stop him from helping you hun xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Aw sorry to hear that Simone! 
That kinda sucks, but great for him!! Im the same as Nicky, wrongly assumed he was a single guy (silly I know, thats assumptions for you) so will this be a little half-brother for Caeden? (even if only in blood) Im sorry if you think im prying, Im really not, just interested in how everyone else's situations work! Everyone is sooo different! Its cool!!

How is everyone else?


----------



## Anababe

Hey

No i dont mind you asking :) He was single when i first met him to try for caeden, but he ended up getting together with one of the ladies he had been donating to, she had had 3miscarriages and when they got together she fell pregnant fairly quickly, so im so pleased for them. It will be caedens half brother yes, he has many of them lol Ive met one of his half sisters but i think there are 26 others (?) maybe more than that now, i know a couple of babies have just been born. 

His gf isnt pleased with him donating but he has told her hes not taking on any new people just helping those who he has already donated to, if they want second children. 

Im a little worried now though that having a baby of his own he isnt going to want to donate again. I hope if thats the case he is honest and tells me that so i can start looking at other options. 

I will have a proper talk with him soon :)

xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

I actually assumed with the rest of the girls. don't assume is my new years resolution! Good luck with it all!


----------



## NikiJJones

Simone: I do hope that he will still donate for you. Keeping FX for you and a :bfp: very soon.


----------



## shmoo75

Yes FX for you Simone. Can't imagine it would be easy to find another donor.


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: Simone

I really hope he still donates for you xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

He sounds like he has super sperm!! I think I need some of that!!

FX its all ok for you. I get where his girlfriend is coming from, but she was one of his clients anyway so she knew what she was doing...tricky one!

Thats one hell of a family tree Caeden has got!


----------



## shmoo75

Well I am taking my Agnus Castus 2 capsules twice a day, zinc and folic acid. I will use a OPK tonight just to practice.

I will have to get my DH to get the christmas tree and decs down this weekend and, start putting them up. If I'm not working overtime this saturday I will start my christmas shopping if not it will have to be next weekend. Even though I live no more than a 10 min drive to Lakeside sometimes approaching christmas it is easier and quicker to drive to the train station and go one stop to chafford hundred. The crazy time of year is fast approaching!!!! How all of you doing with getting ready for christmas?


----------



## NikiJJones

I do my X'mas shopping online! I'm such a wimp! Lakeside does my head in at this time of year. If there were no more people there, I would be just fine, but the crowds are just tooooooo much. I'm an Ebay and Amazon lady when it comes to pressies!!!


----------



## shmoo75

I know what you mean!!! I get there on a Saturday for 8:45am sit and wait in my car reading the paper or a book until 9am. I go round the shops and leave when it starts to get busy which, is about 10:30am.

I did an OPK this evening and I had a faint coloured 2nd line. Will continue to use them every evening and will grab my DH for good ole :sex: every night too!!! This might be TMI but, I am feeling quite horny since :witch: left!! Alot more than usual. Is it anything to do with the Agnus Castus I am taking? I think that is part of the reason it helps getting us pregnant. Needless to say my DH is liking it:rofl::rofl::rofl: typical man:rofl::rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ooooh I cant believe its nearly xmas!! Ive done nothing!! Haha!

Well I had my infertility bloods today - I dont do bloodtests!! Anyway, i went to hospital for them as I have to do (they refuse at dr as I make a fuss and panic - genuine phobia)
Well imagine my horror when my normal nurse wasnt in and I had to have someone else! It took her 3 attempts to take it! and then it took her ages!! Oh My! The drama!!

Anyway, I await the results! xx


----------



## shmoo75

Oh Honey bless you. FX the results shed some light and you can be prescribed something to help you.


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck with the results Honey :hugs: x


----------



## NikiJJones

Good luck with the bloods Honey. So sorry it was a nightmare for you. I'm also queen of hating blood tests!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Well I can't start my Christmas shopping tomorrow as, I am doing some overtime. When I finish at 1pm there is no way I will go to Lakeside or into Romford as they will be far too busy and I would lucky to get a parking spot. Will have to start next saturday instead which, doesn't leave me a great deal of time! I am hoping that next christmas will be alot better as FX I will be on mat leave and have a screaming LO to add to the hoards when we go out christmas shopping.

How's everyone else's christmas shopping going? Better than mine I hope!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hi: pingus, i have some news........................................

I went to the dr's today and he confirmed it i'm up the duff :wohoo: i'm so happy it's finally sinking in. The hystersalpinogram must have done the trick.

Come on girls it's our turn, i'm sure team pingus are gonna have tons more :bfp: before santa comes. If i can do it we all can :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Woooohoooo!! Go Team Pingu!!! 

let the BFP's start rolling in :happydance: xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Well said Nicky :happydance: Go team pingus!!!


----------



## NikiJJones

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
Congrats again!!! It can't be a coincidence that you had your tubes flushed this cycle!
:pink: :blue: :pink: :blue: :pink: :blue: :pink: :blue:


----------



## DaisyDuke

I don't think it is, i'm sure i have the hsg to thank.


----------



## shmoo75

OMG!!!!!! Daisy!!!!!! Big Congratulations hun :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Come on NickyT, Honey, Hekate, Anababe and me!!!!! We all need our :bfp: now


----------



## shmoo75

I have been using OPK's since Wed and have been getting faint 2nd coloured lines after 5-10mins. My temp dropped this morning but, I had only had 2.5hrs of sleep so, fingers crossed I haven't OV'd yet but, been having :sex: most nights including last night and, will continue tonight and every night next week as long as my DH is up for it so to speak:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I didn't get any christmas shopping done yesterday so, I will start next week. How are the rest of you doing?


----------



## NickyT75

Its pretty quiet round here at the moment :(

Hope everyone is ok? xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Congratulations Daisy!! Really pleased for you!

Hiya Nicky, yeah Im sulking a little, no reason just undergoing fertility tests and its all getting me down. Didnt wanna bring everyone else down too x


----------



## NickyT75

Aw! Honey :hug: dont be daft chick, we are here for you xx


----------



## NickyT75

What tests are you having babe?

Im going for day 21 bloods on saturday but im having a much bigger problem with DH at the moment :( he is losing his erection pretty much EVERY TIME we try to BD

Im getting to the end of my tether with the whole TTC thing TBH :( x


----------



## sam*~*louize

Thinking of you all girls x

Well done Daisy, that's ace news, take it easy


----------



## DaisyDuke

sammielouize said:


> Thinking of you all girls x
> 
> Well done Daisy, that's ace news, take it easy

Thank's but i'm bleeding :cry:


----------



## HoneySunshine

NickyT75 said:


> What tests are you having babe?
> 
> Im going for day 21 bloods on saturday but im having a much bigger problem with DH at the moment :( he is losing his erection pretty much EVERY TIME we try to BD
> 
> Im getting to the end of my tether with the whole TTC thing TBH :( x

Just had day 3 bloods done, DH is having sperm tested to see if the swim in the right direction. Will have day 21's done soon....

Have the same problem with DH as you too...he's feeling the pressure and we both get upset! 

This whole ttc this is so annoying....2 years since our last m/c and nothing since...who knows!!

It'll happen eventually I guess.....Im waiting for a lap and dye date...long waiting list though!


----------



## HoneySunshine

DaisyDuke said:


> sammielouize said:
> 
> 
> Thinking of you all girls x
> 
> Well done Daisy, that's ace news, take it easy
> 
> Thank's but i'm bleeding :cry:Click to expand...

Oh Babe!

It might be nothing...how far gone are you? you off to doctors? I know its so much easier said than done but try not to worry.

Massive hugs xxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

4 1/2 to 5 weeks, yeah he isnt sure i have a scan booked for a week tomorrow, i think it may have gone, but im still praying :hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

DaisyDuke said:


> 4 1/2 to 5 weeks, yeah he isnt sure i have a scan booked for a week tomorrow, i think it may have gone, but im still praying :hugs:

Just read your journal Hun....Ill be praying for your beanie....please may it stick xx


----------



## shmoo75

My Pingus! We are all having a bit of a sh*t time at the mo aren't we?

NickyT - I am really sorry to hear that about your DH. Maybe you both need to have a little heart to heart and decide to keep on TTC but, no temps, no OPK's and everytime you :sex: it is because you want to and not because it is the perfect time of the mth and it has to be now. Maybe that will help him to keep his erection. Sometimes me and my DH start :sex: then he can't cum as he is too knackered or, he stops himself as he is enjoying it and wants to carry on for a bit longer then, can't cum because he stopped himself!! I get upset and mad at him when he does this but, its not everytime we BD it's just occasionally and I can only imagine how you feel if its practically everytime.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hug::hugs::hugs:

Honey - I have decided to go to my Dr's in April next yr if me and DH haven't gotten lucky by then as, it will be a yr for us then and 1 pg that ended with a m/c in that time. Can't be easy for you or your DH. Having FX crossed for you and sending you :hugs::hugs::hug::hugs::hugs:

Daisy - I really think you should present yourself at A&E and get bloods done at least. I know at this stage your LO's heartbeat probably can't be seen as it is way to small on a scan but, they can still scan you at the EPU as they should be able to see a sac I think. When I had my m/c I started bleeding quite lightly on Tuesday evening, the next day it was still quite light but on Thursday there were clots and I knew without going to the hospital that I had lost my baby. I still went as i had to know for certain that I had had a complete m/c and I wouldn't need a procedure. Which luckily I didn't. I have my fingers crossed for you that everything is ok but, speaking as someone that has been in your shoes I had to know 100% as soon as possible otherwise waiting aweek would of done my head in. We are all here for you.:hugs::hugs::hug::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

got my infertility bloods back and they are all ok!!

yey!! So just DH sperm and lap and dye to go!!

Woohoo!!


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! thats great news hun :)

Good luck with the rest of the tests xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Thinking of you Daisy


----------



## DaisyDuke

Just to update, my angel grew wings, needless to say i'm hurt and angry :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: so sorry babe xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

So sorry hun xx


----------



## shmoo75

Oh Daisy I am so sorry for your loss. Sending you and your DH loads of :hugs::hugs::hug::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hey Girlies,

How are you all?
Im struggling at the moment, just really really down about everything, not just ttc, but that adds to it! Have been following alot of journals, which I dont think is good for me, the preggers ones make me jealous, the ttc ones I relate to too much and the miscarriage ones bring back too many painful memories! I hate feeling like this, I hate being bitter, its just not me...some people on this site think they've got it tough when they've been trying a few months and havent conceived! HELLO!?!?! Just hate people wingeing!! :rofl: :rofl: - exactly what Im doing! Im just finding it hard to have sympathy with people who have no clue what its like to go through what we've been through.

Sorry for rant, just feeling abit Blah today, and normally I can let it slide but just aabit fed up :)

Anyway! I have to ring hospital on behalf of DH, who doesnt want to give a sperm sample, coz he's embarrased! haha! - try being violated by Drs poking and proding you! At least he only has to w**k in a pot! :rofl: :rofl: he can even do it at home if he kees it warm on way to hosp! :) men!


----------



## NickyT75

Aw Honey :hug:

I know what you mean - some people don't know the half of it do they?

I wish I knew what to say to make you feel better hun but I know how much it must suck for you so nothing I say will really work :hugs:

try to keep positive chick... you'll be Oving soon & I've got everything crossed for some Team Pingu xmas BFP's x


----------



## NickyT75

This might cheer everyone up a bit...

Yesterday lunchtime I popped out to the garage to get a sandwich & was sitting there listening to the radio when it suddenly switched itself off... I was like WTF???

Then I realised my battery had gone flat so I couldn't get back to work :dohh:

I was only supposed to be popping out for a few mins so didn't take my phone with me :dohh: so I was sitting there thinking 
"arrrgh! what am I gonna do??!!"

........Just then a pick up truck pulled up alongside me... so with a flash of inspiration I jumped out & said to the bloke 
:blush: "excuse me..... have you got the time to give me a quick jump please?" :shock: :saywhat: :blush: 

:shock: Can you believe I actually said that??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:

God knows what he must've been thinking? but his face lit up!! :blush:

so I hastily pulled out my set of jump leads & we both creased up with laughter! :rofl:

He said "how can I refuse an offer like that?!!" :blush: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: x


----------



## HoneySunshine

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Brilliant Nicky!! Sounds like something Id do! haha!!


----------



## NickyT75

Glad I made you laugh :rofl:

I was red faced all day - everytime I thought about it! :rofl: x


----------



## shmoo75

NickyT!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: That is the funniest thing I have heard/read today


----------



## NickyT75

Glad to bring some smiles to Team pingu thread :friends: x


----------



## shmoo75

Thank you NickyT you have given us much needed laughter.:hugs::hugs:

Honey - I know what you mean about girls that have only been trying 1 or 2 cycles and moan will it ever be their time when will it happen blah, blah, blah! Or the ones who say I wasn't really trying we just didn't use anything!! Yes you were trying then!!!!:hissy::hissy::hissy: I must be OVing or about too as, my blood is begining to boil really quickly today. 

Well I took my last dose of Agnus Castus on CD15 as, the OPK I did that day was really, really, really faint and the ones the couple of days before were stronger not as dark as the control line. I will use an OPK today and tomorrow to see what they say. FX I am OVing and the Agnus Castus has worked so, if I don't get PG this cycle it will be closer to a 28 instead of 40+

I will be off to tackle Lakeside this morning girls wish me luck!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Sounds like the AC is working for you Shmoo :yipee: if your OPK was going fainter you've defo had your LH surge so you prob Ov'd on CD15 :yipee:

Good luck for today! :friends: xx


----------



## shmoo75

Well I made it back from Lakeside alive and, I managed to get my Mum's, Dad's, best friend and, hubby's best man's girlfriend's pressies!!!!! Just my Mum and dad in Law's, brothers, 4 males friends and, 5 kid's pressies to get. I will aim to get these by the end of next weekend.(I've already got DH a few things. I might treat myself to some saucy undies or something from Ann Summers as an extra treat for him Christmas day Evening!!!;) )


----------



## NikiJJones

:dust: to all of you ladies, and hoping for a whole load of X'mas Pingu :bfp:s!!!!


----------



## shmoo75

I'll be testing on 18th Dec'. Come on fellow Pingu's we need some more :bfp: for Christmas


----------



## NickyT75

Think im testing 20th Dec? 

good luck :dust: to us all xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

No idea when i'm testing cos i don't know when Ov will be :cry:


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: xx


----------



## shmoo75

Oh Daisy Hun. They say its best to wait until you have had your 1st AF before trying again and, don't be surprised if your cycles are up the wall. I was only pg for 7wks4days and, my cycles are all over the place.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shinning_Star

huge hugs to all you ladies, so sorry you all feeling a bit down right now. But I'm really holding onto some crimbo :bfp:

Loadsa love and baby dust! :dust:


----------



## NickyT75

im not feeling down :D

im feeling pretty optimistic that team pingu will be celebrating some xmas BFP's :yipee: x


----------



## NickyT75

Helllooooooooooooo.............

Where is everyone???!!!

Pingu's have all gone AWOL :cry: x


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya!

Im still here, have been on my shift block and b'n'b has just been banned at work! BOO!!
So finally off for a few days now.
How is everyone? Ive missed my ov this month, well, missed :sex: anyway as Ive been working and home when dh is at work. Never mind, Im not worried about it this month to be fair, still getting healthy, Im convinced it will happen soon....Im hoping by Feb!


----------



## shmoo75

I'm feeling hopeful. I will test next Friday 18/12. My DH is poorly and as he is a butcher will be starting to work some long stupid hours and, every day of the week for the next few weeks so, I don't have much hope of getting any more :sex: in before Christmas. I can only hope that, I OV'd last week and the SMEP worked. I also have a rotten toothache and, I am going to the dentist today. I will tell him that I am TTC and, there is a possibility that I am pg but, its too early to test. Fingers crossed he can get rid of my pain as, its not nice.


----------



## NickyT75

Hope the dentist can help you hun :hug: toothache is not nice :( x


----------



## shmoo75

Well I have an infection and, as I am TTC and it is too early to tell if I am pg or not he said best not to have any antibiotics as, it isn't worth the risk. He also said he would not be surprised if i am pg as, my body would be concentrating on my LO and, also trying to fight the infection as its 2nd priority. Oh how I wish this is true. I will find out hopefully one way or the other next friday. At least the pain is alot less now so, hopefully I will be able to bite into my food instead of tearing/cutting it up into small pieces and putting them in at the back of my mouth!!!!! Oh the joys and how we suffer just incase we are pg!!!

Good news is I got a tax rebate of £1,000 yesterday!!!!:happydance::happydance: That will go towards a new kitchen or baby fund.


----------



## NickyT75

:yipee: great news on the tax rebate Shmoo :yipee:

wouldn't it be great if the dentist is right? 

it's true that your natural defences are lowered when you are very early preg so that your body doesn't attack the LO as it tries to get comfy

I so hope this is the case for you hun :friends:

Just noticed your ticker... is it correct?? have you not Ov'd yet? x


----------



## NickyT75

I am currently 4DPO and am suffering from yet another cold :(

Hopefully its due to the reason I mentioned in my above post :rofl: x


----------



## HoneySunshine

Woohoo for tax rebate!!

I wish the tax man would give me some money!


----------



## Anababe

Hi girls

Ive still got no internet so cant get online very much :( 

Still not heard from my donor so think im going to have to start looking for a new one in the new year. Im a little upset as i really wanted Caeden to have a full brother/sister but its not the end of the world i guess, they will be brought up no different. 

So sorry to hear your news Daisy, praying you get you BFP soon :hugs:

Good Luck to everyone else testing this month.. we need some xmas BFP's for Team Pingu!

:hug:

Chat soon 

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Simone :wave:

Its lovely to hear from you hun :hugs: sorry to hear about your donor :( hope you can get something sorted quickly so you can come back to join us :hug: x


----------



## frecklesweet

Hello everyone I am sure you won't remember me but I was involved at the start the team pingu! I retired as I was finding the stress of TTC too much. Anyway this is our 10th month of seriously trying but have not been using contraception for 18m.
I did something v silly today at 10 days po I did an internet cheapie pregnancy test. Anyway I have now done 4 and all are faintly positive...
A bit gutted that I have tested so early as I suppose it could just be a chemical or a false positive and I now have days to wait before AF is even due...
What do you think, would you get excited or would you slap yourself and tell yourself not to be so STUPID??
Really appreciate your support, I have been following all your stories from afar
Catherine


----------



## frecklesweet

whoops!! I meant 9 days po not 10.... even more silly


----------



## shmoo75

As my cycles are anywhere between 28 -42 days I have no idea when or if I have already OV'd!!!! I took the Agnus Castus up to CD15 just incase I OV as "normal".

A faint :bfp: is a :bfp: I say. I would be testing every morning using FMU if I were you Frecklesweet. I will wait ot say congrats until you come back to us and say it has gotten darker. I have everything but my legs crossed for you hun.


----------



## NickyT75

frecklesweet said:


> Hello everyone I am sure you won't remember me but I was involved at the start the team pingu! I retired as I was finding the stress of TTC too much. Anyway this is our 10th month of seriously trying but have not been using contraception for 18m.
> I did something v silly today at 10 days po I did an internet cheapie pregnancy test. Anyway I have now done 4 and all are faintly positive...
> A bit gutted that I have tested so early as I suppose it could just be a chemical or a false positive and I now have days to wait before AF is even due...
> What do you think, would you get excited or would you slap yourself and tell yourself not to be so STUPID??
> Really appreciate your support, I have been following all your stories from afar
> Catherine

Hiya hunni :wave:

Its lovely to see you back with Team Pingu :happydance:

Like Shmoo said a faint line is still a line so I'd be getting VERY excited if I were you (in fact im getting excited anyway!) 

9DPO is very early so im pretty sure the lines will get darker over the next few days... I so hope this is your :bfp:

Keep us informed please :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

shmoo75 said:


> As my cycles are anywhere between 28 -42 days I have no idea when or if I have already OV'd!!!! I took the Agnus Castus up to CD15 just incase I OV as "normal".
> 
> A faint :bfp: is a :bfp: I say. I would be testing every morning using FMU if I were you Frecklesweet. I will wait ot say congrats until you come back to us and say it has gotten darker. I have everything but my legs crossed for you hun.

Shmoo - do you not chart or use OPK's?

it must be very frustrating for you just guessing when your cycles vary so much :hugs: x


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hi Freckles!!

Good to see you back! Sounds like a :BFP: to me!

Well ladies, my cousin gave birth last night a month early by emergency cesarean :/
little Isla was born 5lbs 4oz - we were all convinced it was a boy!

Anyway, I went away last wkend and forgot my thermometer....and havent used it since!
Bah, given up with the temping thing...too much like hard work!! haha!!


----------



## NickyT75

Awwww! congrats on the new arrival to your family Honey :) x


----------



## HoneySunshine

NickyT75 said:


> Awwww! congrats on the new arrival to your family Honey :) x

Cheers, its one of those stories Im afraid, she's 19, been with her bf 3 months, got pregnant by accident and announced it at my wedding!
Im the eldest grandchild (out of 9) Im married, house, job etc...she was in 1st year at uni!

Hey Ho! It should of been us first, but these things happen! She is dead cute though for a newborn!


----------



## HoneySunshine

How do I get onto clear blue trials? I rang a number I found on here somewehre and heard nothing back.

Any ideas?


----------



## frecklesweet

Thanks for all your messages.. have taken 'several' more tests and they are def positive and darker than yesterdays. Had a very vsmall amt of spotting today- so am a bit scared but at 10 days po this is probably implantation spotting isn't it???
Will post again when I get round to using a proper test- I still have my doubts over these internet cheapies!!


----------



## NickyT75

frecklesweet said:


> Thanks for all your messages.. have taken 'several' more tests and they are def positive and darker than yesterdays. Had a very vsmall amt of spotting today- so am a bit scared but at 10 days po this is probably implantation spotting isn't it???
> Will post again when I get round to using a proper test- I still have my doubts over these internet cheapies!!

Good luck hun :hugs: fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## NickyT75

HoneySunshine said:


> How do I get onto clear blue trials? I rang a number I found on here somewehre and heard nothing back.
> 
> Any ideas?

They only do the trials every 6 months hun so won't be taking any new people on yet

The next one will be starting in Feb/March so you could well hear from them nearer the time

... having said that..... if you read the CBFM buddy thread you will see that everyone who is on the current trial is fed up with it so it's not all it's cracked up to be im afraid :( x


----------



## shmoo75

Well, my toothache is nearly gone but, I now have my DH's cold!!!!

Sorry if this is TMI but, this morning I had a white discharge in my black knickers!!!! I am not itching or anything like that so, I don't think it is thrush(have had this enough times when I was a young teenager way before I started :sex:), I have spots breaking out, boobs tender and I have had some stomach cramps feels like periodish type. What do you girls think? I am trying not to get my hopes up too much


----------



## sam*~*louize

it doesn't get any better im afraid!
just before i found out one day i'd have creamy cm, the next ewcm :D


----------



## frecklesweet

Well the :bfp: are getting stronger and the spotting has stopped so it looks like I am pregnant!
Very happy but quite reserved as until I am a bit further on I don't think I will relax. Will not be announcing it yet on the BFP forum yet.. too nervous!
Really hoping there will be some more BFPs in time for Christmas.....
Love Catherinexx


----------



## NickyT75

:yipee: im so happy for you babe :friends: x


----------



## shmoo75

Frecklesweet - Congratulations hun :happydance::happydance: I know what you mean about being excitied and nervous. I have my FX that everything is going to be ok and you will have a sticky bean. When are you goin to your Dr's?

I had some more discharge yesterday it was creamy. I also had indegestion saturday night and all day Sunday. It wasn't bad just there all the time. Seems to have gone away now. Could of been to do with me having KFC but, I haven't had indegestion after I've eaten KFC before. Trying to hold out until Wednesday as, I don't want to be disappointed with a :bfn:

I have my FX for the rest of us too


----------



## shmoo75

Well I have tested today and it was :bfn: I will now wait until 02/01/09 as, that will be day 43 and, I haven't gone longer than 42 days.


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: so sorry Shmoo

Hope it was just to early to show up :hugs:

Do you not chart? xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

FX Shmoo - remember it isnt over til the :witch: flies in!


----------



## frecklesweet

Dear Shmoo
My tests were negative until 9 days po! May be you ovulated later than you thought
Take care and give yourself lots of treats
Catherine


----------



## shmoo75

I stopped charting as my DH was ill first then, I had my toothache and then caught DH's cold so, I thought what was the point?! I wasn't having 3hrs of solid sleep each night. I had cramps that started yesterday afternoon at about 3pmish and continued into the night. I grabbed DH and mad sure we :sex: just incase I was OV felt just like it does when :witch: is here sometimes. Nothing yet. Might test again on Saturday.


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck Shmoo hun x


----------



## NickyT75

well im on CD32 so expecting :witch: to show up any time now

I usually have 27/28 day cycles but last month was only 25 & I Ov'd late this month so not really sure when to expect her

Probably tomorrow sometime coz I don't feel pregnant so not getting my hopes up x


----------



## shmoo75

NickyT - FX :witch: doesn't show up and you get the best early Christmas pressie ever.

I feel like :witch: is going to fly in at any moment but, who knows as my cycles are all over the place


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh Shmoo - it sucks big time! but I know 2009 will be our year!! Im preparing my body and home for it!! haha! Carpeting and decorating upstairs as we speak, will be finished tmrw! :) - leaving decorating in little room as it will be a nursery one day, but will decorate it nearer the time. I wanna start 2009 with a clean, healthy slate!! Im determined! Cant bring myself to exercise though! haha! Cant motivate myself! I do need too....maybe Ill start that in 2009 too! - if God intended me to bend down he'd of put diamonds on the floor! Its not a weight thing, Im not trying nor do I need too...its a toning up and fitness thing, I look fine with clothes on! DH loves me as I am, but I reckon Id love me if I didnt wobble and squidge! haha!!

Anyway! I'm waiting for last :witch: of 2008 to fly in and do her worst, roll on 2009!

Hope you girls are all good and more ready for xmas than we are!! love love xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

:witch: has got me girls :(

so im now onto cycle#9 & hoping for my January :bfp: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

:witch: just got me too - 3 days early!! bloody hell!! Oh well, at least it'll be over by xmas...

Nicky we started off this thread on the same day and ending 2008 on the same day!


----------



## sam*~*louize

aw girls, she'll be out of the way for xmas at least :( 

liking your new ticker honey :D


----------



## shmoo75

Well just tested and it was :bfn: and still no :witch: Oh well I will try and wait until New Years Day to test again as, :witch: should of visited me by then. Oh well!!!

Here's to 2009 being our year. FX that we all fall preggers within the 1st 3mths:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to us all


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: to everyone

2009 will be the year all our dreams come true xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Sorry I haven't been on over the weekend but, its been manic!!!! All this hassle just for a couple of days!!!!! We are all crazy!!!!!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Merry Chrsitmas team pingus :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Nicky :wohoo: Schmoo yes we are mad :rofl:


----------



## shmoo75

We vow never to do this again next year, start buying pressies earlier, write the cards out on 1st Dec, do we? LOL!!!!!!!!! We mad Pingus!!!


MERRY CHRISTMAS MY FELLOW PINGUS


----------



## Anababe

Hiya

Sorry the :witch: got you girls.. hopefully the new year will bring some BFPs

I am officially back.. :D My donor came online last night and said he will start donating again as soon as im ready! Cant believe he wants to so soon, i expected him having a few months off.. its great though!

I concieved my little boy first month of trying in January 2007 so im hoping Ill have some good luck in Jan 09. Im due to Ovulate New Years Day.. but we'll see if it happens on time.. ill start testing in a week.. AF got me on Friday so should be leaving me today/tomorrow..

As for xmas.. im all done with presents apart from a little bit of wrapping left, but need go town today cuz i have absolutely nothing in to cook for xmas dinner :roll: :rofl:

xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Mery Christmas girlies. Good Luck to all over xmas, be happy!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Merry Xmas girls! xx


----------



## shmoo75

Yes Merry Christmas girls!!!! I am caving and testing tomorrw morning!!! My boobies have never been so sore and tender!!!! I didn't want to test yesterday or today incase it was :bfn: and it would put a dampner on my christmas also, me & DH are going to my parents tomorrow so, need to know if I can drink booze tomorrow. I've had a few drinks yesterday and today but, not gone overboard. As I didn't take anything for my toothache or stinking cold I think I deserved a few bevvies. Of course if it is :bfp: tomorrow no more booze will pass my lips and, I will feel guilty about the few I have drunk over the last couple of days. Will post again over the weekend hope you have all had a fantastic time!!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Tested saturday and I think it was a :bfn: not sure as, I thought I saw a really, really, really, really faint 2nd line but, could of been my imagination!!! Will test again tomorrow am.


----------



## Anababe

Hey 

oooh shmoo.. fingers crossed it gets darker hun!! :D

Im on CD11 now, going to start testing tomorrow as my last cycle was only 26days. Due to ov around 1st/2nd Jan. Im excited to get back to TTC ive missed coming here :D

Hope you've all had a nice Christmas :)

xx


----------



## shmoo75

Anababe - we have missed you hun. I have my FX for you

Well I tested this am and it was def :bfn: CB digi said no:cry::cry: Looks like I can have a few :wine: tomorrow night

Well here's to a New Year bringing us all better luck!!!


----------



## Anababe

Aww have missed you girls too :hugs:

Sorry it was a BFN Shmoo. Good Luck for the new year! :hug:

We def need some New Year BFPs for Team Pingu!!

xx


----------



## shmoo75

Happy New Year girls!!!!

Me and DH were supposed to go round his mum and dad's but, they both have a stinking cold!!!! DH also has a cold!!! So we stayed in and, didn't even see the new year in as, we were in bed asleep by 11pm!!!!! I had a killer AF type stomach ache/cramp was sooooooo bad I had to heat up DH's beanbag thingy. We did manage to have a very nice :sex: session earlier in the evening. No :witch: so far so, I have changed my ticker. I will wait until Saturday to test again as, I last tested on Tuesday and it was def :bfn:

Hope you all had a lovely New Year celebrations and aren't feeling too hung over today!!!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey girls not been online for weeks, what with going away for crimbo etc! 

Happy New year! ! I just wanted to drop by loadsa god luck ttc dust for january 2009! Really gearing for you ladies.

Love & Hugs xxx


----------



## NikiJJones

Happy new year Pingus!!!
Praying for lots of new year Pingu babies very, very soon!!!
:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Pingus :wave:

so sorry for my absence lately... i've been made redundant from work so was feeling pretty rubbish & didn't wanna bring any more doom & gloom to the thread

im feeling loads better now tho :)

Simone its lovely to have you back hun :friends:

Shiningstar & Nikijones - its great to see you and your bumps :)

Shmoo - any sign of the dreaded :witch: yet? FX you are still in with a chance of your new year BFP 

Honey - hope you are ok? xx


----------



## shmoo75

Oh NickyT that is really rubbish! I have my FX that you find another job soon. Are you still carrying on TTC or, putting it on hold until you get another job?

NickyJ - Nice to hear from you and your growing bump!

Shiningstar - OMG!!!! I can't believe you will be having your baby soon. I remember when you announced that you had just got your :bfp:

:witch: flew in at 4am yesterday!!!! She is being such a heavy bitch this time!!!!! It is worse than when I had my m/c!!!!!! I only know its not another m/c as, I didn't get a :bfp: at all!!!! I have told DH that he will be one tired man by the end of Jan and Feb he just grinned!!!! Typical man as long as they are getting more :sex: they don't seem to care!!!!!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hi girls, checking up on you all ! 
Hope your all well x


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Sammie :wave: its great to see you hun xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

How you doing Nicky? Still smiling I hope?


----------



## NickyT75

Yep :)

Im in my favourite part of my cycle :yipee: the 2WW :yipee: x


----------



## NickyT75

Do you like my new avatar girls? 

Its all part of my PMA master plan! :rofl: xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

NIcky what is that ticker :O


----------



## NickyT75

Lol

Its an "I wish" ticker - you know......... positive thinking and all that :)

Im hoping to keep it for the next 9 months though :) :) :) fingers crossed hey? xx


----------



## Anababe

Wow Nicky i just nearly died from excitement when i saw your ticker! haha :rofl: I hope thats there for real soon hun!!

Well i ovulated last week but was all a little hectic over new year so me and my donor agreed we'd wait till my next ov to try. Im due AF next Friday and due to ovulate round about the 28th Jan.

Hope you all had a lovely new year!

Simone xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Simone :wave:

im so glad you are back with us TTC :yipee: 

lol @ everyones reaction to my ticker :rofl: im hoping its my lucky charm & turns out to be the real deal :)

im feeling so much more positive & I stopped taking my anti depressants just before xmas so im really pleased with the way Im feeling :)

2008 was such a rotten year for me but things really seem to be looking up already this year :) just little things - but lots of nice little things IYKWIM?

so getting my :bfp: this month would be amazing (its exactly a year since my last one)

keep your fingers crossed for me please girls :friends: xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

ohh man i was excited, double fingers crossed for you hun! You sound a lot happier, keep it up :D


----------



## Shinning_Star

LOL Nicky you made my heart skip a beat! LOL But thats cool plenty of pma! 

Still gearing for all of you of course and here's really really hoping that we end up with all pingu bumps in first three months.


----------



## NickyT75

lol sorry for nearly giving you a heart attack babe :)

only 2 more days until :witch: is due so fingers crossed she forgets to visit & I get to keep my ticker for another 8 months xx


----------



## shmoo75

NickyT - Fingers crossed for you hun and good on you for your PMA

I have decided not to count my days via a ticker as, I felt that was putting added pressure on me. I have marked CD44 in my pocket diary with a ? as, if I get to that day in my cycle without a visit from :witch: then I will test and only then! I must be strict with myself no testing before then!!!! I am also not putting what CD I am on every few days in my diary either. FX this works


----------



## NickyT75

hope the relaxed approach works for you Shmoo xx


----------



## NickyT75

Where is everyone??? hope you are all ok? :hugs:

:witch: is due for me today but im pretty confident she's not coming (not today at least)

im planning to test tomorrow as it's DH's birthday - how awesome would it be to get our :bfp: on his birthday? :) xx


----------



## Anababe

My internet was connected today so im finally back online properly, its been driving me mad having no internet, nothing to do with my days.. apart from looking after this naughty little boy of course :roll: LOL

Good luck for testing tomorrow Nicky, finger crossed for you!! :hug:

Ive got a really bad ear infection, im in so much pain :( wish these antibiotics would hurry up and work lol


----------



## NickyT75

Aw! I had an ear infection last week too - the lymph node behind my ear was so painful I couldn't sleep coz I usually lie on that side but it was too painful & I can't sleep facing the other way :dohh:

Hope it clears up quickly for you hun 

P.S - glad you are back :) x


----------



## shmoo75

NickyT - Have you tested yet? I have everything except my legs crossed for you hun.

Anababe - :happydance::happydance:Glad you are back hun we have missed you

Sorry I haven't been on here much this week so far but, it would of been my EDD on 10/01(Saturday just gone):cry::cry: and, I am trying to put a brave face on especially as I didn't manage to get preggers again by my EDD. Will grab my DH tonight as, he has had 2 nights off as not feeling very well. We will see what happens as, I am for ever hopeful


----------



## NickyT75

Shmoo - big :hug: I know your EDD is a difficult time and we inadvertently put pressure on ourselves to be preg again by the time it comes around :hugs:

I tested yesterday & got BFN - but :witch: is late so im still holding on to the slim chance that im still in the running x


----------



## Anababe

Shmoo - Aw hun :hugs:

Nicky - Sorry it was a BFN.. still not over until she shows herself so fingers crossed its just too early :D

Well, AF got me today, that mean my last 2 cycles have only been 26days.. wonder if they are starting to settle now.. even though they are a little short. No idea when i should be ov'ing now though. Ill probably start testing next Friday, il be CD10 then..

This infection has been awful, i went to the docs on Monday for a review on my antidepressants and got her to have a look, she said i have a boil in it now (lovely! ha).. god its so painful! Think the antibiotics are just kicking in though as it seems bit better today!:)

Hope everyone is ok!

xx


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! Simone that is soooo weird!

My ear infection started with a boil in my right ear!!! it was really painful but I eventually managed to poke it so much that it burst! 
:dohh: Im sure poking around is what caused the infection :rofl:

im so glad it has cleared up now :) x


----------



## Anababe

Aww Nicky im sure poking around wouldnt have helped hehe :rofl: x


----------



## NickyT75

Well its CD1 yet again for me :dohh:

I was 3 whole bloody days late too!! - so obviously im not impressed :hissy:

but life goes on hey? lets see if cycle #10 brings me more luck FX

How is everyone else? :friends: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hey Girlies!!

Sorry I havent been on for like ever!! Ive had an incredibly sad and stressful few months, needless to say ttc has been the last thing on my mind. I wont go into it as I dont wanna bring the thread down! My I have alot to catch up on so better start reading! haha!!

Anyway, Im back, :witch: is here and really punishing me, Im even getting really really bad cramps and Im usually very lucky and dont suffer, but ite meant a few days off work with hot water bottle (which has never happened!) - anyway, I need to work out when she'll finish and when ttc starts again etc, I think my ticker will be wrong...

so Id better get busy!!

Hope youre all ok girls xxxxxxxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya Honey :wave:

sorry you are having such a hard time :hug: 

AF is being extra horrid to me too :( I've been in agony for 2 days & have also had to keep my hot water bottle constantly warm

Evil old bag hey? :hissy: hope she clears off soon xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Yey! My ticker is now correct! Only 4 days out :/ - period has clearly come early at some point over past few months!! oops!

Well, fx Im back on track now!! here's to poas for the first time in 4 months! Time has certainly flown!

Hope 2009 is better for all of us girls xxxxxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

ah nicky, we are in sync for the first time since July! haha! we started like this for a few months then weirdly our cycles messed up by a day each and coz you were late and I was early here we are again!! lets hope its a good sign xx


----------



## Anababe

Hey girls!

Aw nice to see you back to TTC Honey :)

Nicky - Sorry AF got you hun :hugs:

AF hasnt been very nice to me either this month, been pretty heavy but she should be gone by tomorrow so thats good! Going to start using OPKs on Friday.

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend :)

xx


----------



## shmoo75

NickyT - So sorry that ole bag :witch: got you. How dare she turn up 3 days late!!! That is just unforgiveable the only way she can make it up to you is not visit for 9 more months

Honeysunshine - I'm glad you are back hun we have missed you. Sorry you have had a horrid time here's to you getting 9mths off from that ole bag :witch:

Its really weird when I had my visit from :witch: it was really heavy and I had really bad cramps as well!!! How strange!!!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ive got a good feeling about this year girls! I think we'll be able to close this thread by Easter!!?!!

What d'ya think?


----------



## Rah

Hey Guys

Looks like you could all be testing around the same time :happydance: how exciting I think there will def be bumps by easter and this thread will have a little padlock :happydance:
Will keep popping by to get the latest 
:hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya Girls,

Just to let you all know my Grandad died yesterday, Im totally devastated...ive never experience such heartbreak before, Im not sure what to do with myself, Ive got a banging head too which no tablets will fix. Funeral isnt til 2nd Feb (day after my bday) which is also when we were meant to be on holiday, which we;ve cancelled, fine for us but our friends wont get their money back and I feel so so guilty! I cant cope very well right now :(

sorry for ramble, but im very upset...this has just made me want a baby even more, is that wrong of me? Ive always wanted a girl but now I have such a strong desire for a baby boy its untrue! Ive never felt like that before either.....

:(


----------



## NickyT75

Oh Honey :hug: im so sorry for your loss darling xx


----------



## Anababe

Aww Honey im so sorry for your loss hun :hugs:

xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

sorry for your loss sunshine, grandad's and dad's hit us girlies hard, well most people hit us hard, all can do is offer you a big hug and good luck on ttc front this month.

Just popping by girls to see how your all doing, Testing all around the same time aye, thats gotta be a sign thats when are last boom happened.

Good Luck and loadsa love!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Im testing Valentine's Day.

Everyone else?


----------



## NickyT75

Feb 12th I think for me? not sure yet tho...... depends when I ov x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hey girls:hi:

I thought I'd pop in and say Hi to my old ttc buddies:hugs:
Sorry the :witch: got you Nicky, my false congrats didnt work then:cry:Sorry sweetie.

Sending you all some magical pregnancy :dust::dust::dust:rubbed on my belly for extra strength!!!

Keep at it girls....:hugs:

Sorry about your grandad Honey, big huge super duper :hug: to you xxxxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Im not poas this month - decided too much pressure to start 1st month back ttc...what will be will be...may not even test :)

check me out being too cool for school!!! we all know Im a secret addict!! and Nicky is a POAS Pusher!!


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks Jacqui hun :friends:

it must work this time then surely? EXTRA strength! :yipee: xx


----------



## NickyT75

HoneySunshine said:


> Im not poas this month - decided too much pressure to start 1st month back ttc...what will be will be...may not even test :)
> 
> check me out being too cool for school!!! we all know Im a secret addict!! and Nicky is a POAS Pusher!!

Errrrrm? hang on lady!!

you just said (2 whole posts ago!!) you were testing on valentines day!! :dohh: have you changed your mind already? :rofl: x


----------



## HoneySunshine

yep...decided to play it cool :/

who am I kidding? :rofl: :rofl: certainly not you!!!


----------



## Anababe

Morning 

Wow its quiet around here, everyone ok?? lol

Im soo fed up, i just get rid of one infection and another one gets me straight after, in my throat this time, im so ill. Was supposed to start OPK's yesterday and i cant get out to the shop to get any. If i order online now they may get here too late :cry: dunno what to do :(

I started getting EWCM yesterday and today my CP is very high so im thinking its going to be the next couple of days i just dont want to risk guessing :( i might have to though :roll:

Hope your all having a nice weekend anyway :)

xx


----------



## shmoo75

Hi girlies!!! :wave:

My internet connection keeps timelocking me out and, I've forgotten my password!!! :doh: Waiting for it to time me out again so, I can phone them to sort it out!!!!

Anababe - Sorry to hear about your ongoing infections not nice. FX they clear up soon and you can get back to TTC

Honey - So sorry to hear about your Grandad. We think they will live forever don't we? FX you get a :bfp: and big :hug: to you

I am gonna test on Valentines day too!!! That is if I can stop myself from testing earlier that is!!!!


----------



## shmoo75

just a very quick update....... I had EWCM not long ago so, I grabbed DH and dragged him upstairs to bed for :sex: as, I didn't want to chance waiting until tonight just incase I miss my window of opportunity!!!!! Thought I had EWCM last wk or the wk before, Oh well will find out one way or the other in a couple of wks time on 14/02 with hopefully a :bfp:


----------



## Anababe

ooh good luck shmoo..

Im feeling much better this afternoon, after sleeping for almost 26hrs hehe im pretty much back to normal. I think i may just be a little run down.. ill have to start taking my multi vitamins :rofl: lol

Soo im hoping if i pop shops in morning and get an OPK then i hopefully wont have missed it. Im only CD12 so i shouldnt have. Even if my cycle is just 26 days again i would imagine ov wouldnt be before CD13 as i only have a 12day LP.. finger crossed anyway!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hi girls. Sorry to hear about your grandad hun, you sound a little more upbeat now. He'll be looking after you still.

You shouldn't test until you are "late". Easier said than done for you girls who don't know how long cycles are, but saves on HPT, BFN. Then when you don't realise - you'll be like OMG im 2 weeks late and that'll be it!! :D WEll PMA heh?


----------



## HoneySunshine

sammielouize said:


> Hi girls. Sorry to hear about your grandad hun, you sound a little more upbeat now. He'll be looking after you still. QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Babe,
> 
> Im pretty miserable about the whole thing, we were close, but we couldnt get the funeral til 2nd Feb (day after my bday) so it'll be a whole 2 weeks from death to burial - a long time period :(
> 
> Have decided to ttc again from this month though, not hopeful given circumstances (we are also waiting fro DH sperm count to come back) but we shall give it a go and hope for the best!
> 
> No POAS this month though, not for ov or anything.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ok, so DH got his results today....he's grumpy about them but I think he's reading too much into it...apparently he has a reasonable amount of :spermy: and a 'few' have mobility issues but Dr said thats not unusual...

thats ok isnt it? Dr then asked if we had been referred? FINALLY!! DH said no and we have to go and make an appt with GP to get referred.

Thats all good. EXCEPT - Why has it taken so long? Ive had PID, cervical cancer cells removed, 2mcs and they think I have scarred tubes...but oh no, DH goes and w**ks in a pot and our GP (male) suddenly decides to refer us! :dohh:

:devil:Is it a man thing? "oh no, your manly stuff has been under scrutiny, and your pride is dented, Ill refer you to make it up to you...but dont worry your :spermy: are ok, so it must be your wife" Ive been kicking and screaming for 2 years telling them this and all they ever say to me is, keep trying!!! ](*,)

grrrr


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hey Girls!!

Ive started my own ttc journal!!! Finally!!!

Please check it out, not sure how to put a link on here though.

Hope youre all ok xx


----------



## shmoo75

Honey - I will be thinking of you on Monday and, I hope you can have good birthday on the Sunday as, I am sure your Grandad would of wanted you to enjoy it. I also agree with you about the male GP and only acting on referring you because of your DH's :sperm: test results!!!!!!!! At long last you are going to get the assistance and tests ect that you have been screaming for for ages!!!! FX it happens quickly for you and you get a sticky :bfp:

I have been having some uncontrolable rants today and last night!!!! I am currently on CD26 do you think for the first time since my m/c I am heading for a 28 day cycle? Or could I be up the duffer? What do you think?


----------



## HoneySunshine

ooooh, up the duffer for sure!!

when you testing?


----------



## shmoo75

I will test on Saturday


----------



## HoneySunshine

whoop whoop!! How confident are you feeling? xx


----------



## NickyT75

Sorry to hear about your grandad Honey :hug:

Shmoo........ I hope you are up the duff! :yipee:

Sorry I haven't been around very much lately :dohh: but im loving the idea of getting some new recruits in here to liven things up a bit :happydance:

xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

*we all bloody deserve our  *

*come on pingu's  Like your life depends on it!*


----------



## HoneySunshine

Nicky, none of us have been around much lately, we've all had stuff going...I was worried Id be the last Pingu left. And do you know what? If I am, then so what? It means you guys have your :BFP:s and that would make me soooo happy!


----------



## Anababe

Evening ladies



HoneySunshine said:


> *come on pingu's  Like your life depends on it!*

I suppose that doesnt apply to this Pingu :rofl: :p haha

Im off to see my donor tomorrow! ooo exciting lol Ive totally guessed the day so not holding much hope but you never know! Still getting EWCM and cant imagine ov being any later than CD15/16. It may have already happened today but i doubt it with the amount of EWCM im still getting (tmi sorry) fingers crossed anyway!

xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Anababe said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> 
> 
> HoneySunshine said:
> 
> 
> *come on pingu's  Like your life depends on it!*
> 
> I suppose that doesnt apply to this Pingu :rofl: :p haha
> 
> 
> xxClick to expand...

you dont know how jealous I am of the not having to :sex: thing right now!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

FX Simone! Its great you have the same donor as before...I hope this is your month x


----------



## shmoo75

had another major rant at DH last night and I was sooooooo mad at him I slept downstairs on the sofa!!!!!!!!!!! No :sex: for last night will have to make up for it tonight. Thjink it is OV rant as couldn't resist testing today and it was :bfn: so will test again next saturday and then the saturday after if :witch: doesn't show.


----------



## HoneySunshine

:hugs: Never mind Shmoo! It probably too early to test right now anyway, its 3 days earlier than you were going too....How many dpo are you?

Sorry to hear DH had to sleep on the sofa....these men need putting in their place sometimes!! :hissy: :yellowcard:


----------



## Anababe

Shmoo - :hugs: good luck for when you test next!

My donor is on his way over now. I was supposed to go to him but Caeden hasnt been well so i had cancel it.. Mark though, the little star that he is said he'll drive over to me :D bless him. He said we need a little brother or sis for Caeden so i cant be missing another month lol

I thought id missed my chance this mornin as all signs of EWCM had disappeared! Was gutted, but checked before and its very much still here (tmi :blush:) lol soo im getting a little nervous now!

Just sortin house out now, its bit of a mess :roll: I swear no longer than 5 mins after its been cleaned theres toys all over the place again.. little monster he is.

Anyway, hope your all ok! :hug:

xxx


----------



## Anababe

All done now :D I lay down for half hour as always but i didnt have my hips raised as much as usual, was hard to get into position properly with caeden crawling all over me! Hes not normally around so made it a little difficult. My mobile kept him occupied for a while hehe only thing is when i just got up it feels like it ALL come back out again! I know some usually does once i get up but not while im actually lay down.. hope thats not cuz i wasnt as raised as normal.. but then when people have sex they dont lie down for half hr do they so im prob just bein silly.. im hoping some of the little :spermy: made it in the right direction! :roll: :)

xx


----------



## shmoo75

FX Anababe. I know what you mean after me and DH have :sex: it all seems to come back out again makes you wonder if any stays in at all and, that we get preggers at all too!!!!

I think my rants are OV related, I had EWCM on Sunday as well but, could of sworn I had some a couple of weeks ago. There was no denying it this Sunday though as it was a fair sized glob (sorry if TMI!!) I used to get quite moody at a drop of a hat around OV before I fell preggers last yr and, I haven't had it all since my m/c. I hope this is a good sign that my body is finally saying it is now ready to let me have a :bfp: again. I did an OPK this evening and there was a defo 2nd line not as strong as the control but medium dark iykwim.


----------



## NickyT75

good luck girls I hope you have been successful :friends:

i havent had any :sex: for 3wks so im not even in with a chance this month so far :( xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Well im tooo tired to :sex: tonight now! stressful day!! so I may be out this month too Nicky! Im on CD 13 already, my only hope is the wkend, but it may be too late by then...

have good intentions of setting alarm 30mins early tmrw...but know God Damn well we'd both rather have that extra 30mins kip!! 

Good Luck girlies xxx


----------



## Anababe

Aww Honey hope you manage to BD in time for ov :hugs:

Nicky - When you due to ov hun?

I think i ov'd yesterday. I got ov pain in my right side. I hope so.. Guess im in the 2ww now.. im gonna try stay relaxed and not think about it too much. Also going to try not POAS until at least the 11th Feb.. but thats gonna be difficult for a serious POAS addict :rofl:

xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

DH set alarm for this morning but didnt wake me up!!! :hissy: :hissy: - i was so cross!!
I think he feels bad now :(


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hey there Team Pingu's!

HoneySunshine ... make sure you chase your hubby up those stairs when you get home! :rofl:

As for me, well update as follows:

Tuesday: CD12 +OPK
Wednesday: CD13 +am/-pm OPK 
Thursday: CD14 -OPK (today!)

:sex: for the last 4 nights too ... so hopefully that will be worth it! DH was complaining he was too tired last night :hissy:, so I made sure he promised me :sex: this morning - and he remembered :happydance:

It feels like I may have ov'd yesterday, but then Ive had some tiny ov type cramps today too. So DPO1 I think ... now into the 2ww ... such fun!

Sending out lots of positive :dust: to all


----------



## LittleMermaid

Oooh meant to add, can someone send me the Team Pingu signature ... thanks xx


----------



## Anababe

Hey LittleMermaid :hi: welcome to Team Pingu!!

We are at the same place in our cycle, i think i ov'd yesterday so 1dpo for today too :D Good luck in the 2ww!!

Ive sent you a pm with the pingu logo :)

xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

schmoo I had EWCM and normal CM through till now still so don't rely on it being OV, could be Positive but hiding


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi: Anababe!

Thanks for your pm!

An exciting journey ahead for us in our 2ww ...!!

Everything crossed for us, and the rest of Team Pingu too on getting some :bfp:'s

:happydance: :dust: :dust: :happydance:


----------



## shmoo75

NickyT - I am sorry you think you might of missed your chance this cycle I will keep my fx that you haven't

I think I might of OV'd on Wednesday as had a + OPK and cramps we :sex: that night so fx I am hopefully 2DPO today and in my 2ww 

When is everyone testing? I am thinking for me 12/02


----------



## Anababe

Shmoo - Good luck hun! :hug:

Nicky - big :hugs: for you. I really hope you havent missed your chance this month.

LittleMermaid - when are you thinking of testing?

Im 2dpo today too and thinking ill prob test on the 12th.. FF says im due AF on that day but thats for a 28day cycle and my last two have only been 26days so im thinkin it could be due around the 10th. Ill see how long i can go lol I havent bought any IC's this month im going to try wait til af is late! hmm :roll:

Im pretty sure ive def caught ov this month, cuz my CP is low again now and all EWCM has gone, i think i ov'd wed but even if it was as late as yesterday i should stil have caught it from weds insem soo FX!!

xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi Pingus sorry i havent been around for ages, would someone mind giving me a quick update on where everyone is at, pretty please? :hugs:

Update on me this is my 11th recorded cycle (we were trying for a while before i started charting) so we are well over a year :cry: Got to try and stay positive tho. XXX


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya Daisy!

Ok, Little Mermaid is new, and is on same CD as Simone...both testing around 12th - same as Shmoo!
Me and Nicky are both CD 13 and testing around Valentines Day (unless we crack before)

So we are all testing at the same time roughly!! 1st time since July!!

We're all ok, trying to keep Team Pingu support going xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Evening everyone!

Hope you are all ok ... and glad its the weekend! :happydance:

Anababe - its my birthday on 9 Feb, so I will crack and test then Im sure lol ... and then each day after that I reckon! Will power the same as me and chocolate :blush:

Would be so cool to get that positive second line on my bday wouldnt it; I have everything crossed - for me, you and the team!

\\:D/ \\:D/ *Go Team Pingu *\\:D/ \\:D/


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hi: littlemermaid nice to have a new member :hugs: I'm CD 7 i just realised i think i will be testing near valentines :wohoo: Go team pingus :wohoo: XXX


----------



## HoneySunshine

Actually Nicky and I are CD 15! Ive lost a few days! still a 12th-14th Feb test range though!

I even got :sex: in this morning!! woohoo!!

This is gonna be TP's month!! I can feel it!


----------



## Anababe

Hi Daisy, nice to have you back :)

LittleMermaid - Aww that would be lovely to get a BFP on your bday.. FX eh! and the 9th? hmm i think thats a little early now isnt it.. naughty :p :rofl: Even though knowing me ill prob be the same from oo around the 5th (8dpo) :blush: haha

xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

I dont back from Holiday til Friday 13th!! Youll all have tested by then and ill of missed all the 2ww symptom spotting with you guys :(


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hi Daisyduke - its great to be part of Team Pingu! :hugs:

It seems as though we are all heading for the same testing dates this month ... eek ... the :bfp: atmosphere is buzzing ... can you feel it girls!!!??!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Anababe, I know v naughty of me wanting to test so early, but we are all partners in crime of POAS arent we :rofl::rofl:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Go HoneySunshine ... :sex: 


.. and dont worry HoneySunshine, you will be able to catch up on all the news, as we will be here POAS like crazy, updating Team Pingu, and waiting for you to return with any news yourself too! :hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Thanks LM!
Oh dont worry, NickyT is a self confessed POAS pusher!! She'll have you poas as soon as you show any sign of thinking about it :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Excellent! I knew I could rely on the team! lol!


----------



## Anababe

Evening

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. Im stil soo ill.. back on antibiotics again! Throat infection and really bad cough now :( ill be very surprised if i get pregnant this month!

Think im out anyway, had more EWCM today so im not sure i ov'd wed now.. just my luck really, i have 3 cycles at 26days and the one i dont have chance to use opks and have to guess at ov going off previous cycles i have a longer one.. ah well, can only wait and see i suppose!

We have to get some BFP's this month!! Its been far too long now!

:hug:

xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

the last time we were all pretty much in sync with our cycles was when a few of us caught! Good luck girls


----------



## NickyT75

HoneySunshine said:


> Thanks LM!
> Oh dont worry, NickyT is a self confessed POAS pusher!! She'll have you poas as soon as you show any sign of thinking about it :rofl: :rofl:

Erm....... did I hear someone taking my name in vain over here??? :shock: :rofl:

So... I must apologise for my poor attendance over here recently :blush: I guess I kinda forgot about our little club when things were so quiet a while ago :dohh:

So 1st things 1st - Hello to our newest member Little Mermaid :wave: its lovely to have a new face in Team Pingu :happydance:

Daisy - (even tho we speak all the time) its great to see you back over here :hugs: - we must remind each other to keep Team Pingu updated from now on! :dohh:

Simone - I have a good feeling about you this month for some reason? maybe your recent short break from TTC will turn out to be just the thing you needed? :hugs: 

Shmoo - im so sorry but I've kinda lost track of what was happening with you :blush: are you still having irregular cycles? 

** Seeing as we've got a new recruit :happydance: ... (& we're all guilty of neglecting Pingu's a bit recently) :blush: 
maybe it'd be a good idea for us all to do a brief update of our situations so we are all 'up to speed' with what's happening with the whole team? 

Kinda do a bit of group bonding? and get our teeth back into it like we did at the beginning? 
(remember how successful we were back in the good old days?) :rofl: wow that made me feel really old! :rofl:

:yipee: Come on Pingu's we can do it!! :yipee:

:friends: xx


----------



## NickyT75

So I'd better try to condense a LOT of stuff into a more manageable chunk I guess? :rofl:

Well..... I'll try to make things easier with a few details we can all fill in...

** by the way..... who is actually left in Team Pingu (TTC wise) now? 

NickyT75
Daisyduke
Anababe
Honeysunshine
Shmoo
Hekate
Little Mermaid (hope I haven't forgotten anone? - is Tanya still with us?) 

Name/age - im Nicky (obviously) 33yrs old
Marital status - Married to Sean 32
Children - No living children (see below for more details) 
Length TTC - in total 3yrs with 2 losses during this time
Previous Losses - 1 mc at 10.5wks April 2006 & lost my daughter Sophie @ 19wks in April 2008 due to PROM
Suppliments - Taken Agnus Castus & EPO & Maca in the past but just taking Folic Acid ATM
Fertility aids - CBFM / chart temps on FF
Cycle length - average 28 days (ish!)
Medical conditions - None known :)

Hmmm? my mind has gone a bit blank now :dohh: so if any of you girls can think of things to add... just cut & paste the list and add yours at the bottom please

Then we can see the main points at a glance & it saves us from trawling back through almost 200 pages of posts :)

OK...... who's gonna be next? im eager to the ball rolling again so that the :bfp:'s can start rolling in too! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Anababe

Wow Nicky think thats the longest posting we've had from you for a while :p hehe

I think thats a great idea.. ill go next :D

Name/age - Simone and im 23
Marital status - Single
Children - 1 little boy caeden, he's almost 16 months 
Length TTC - 10 months inc my recent break (since Oct)
Previous Losses - Chemical Pregnancy at 6 weeks (May 07)
Suppliments - Just multivitamins with Folic Acid inc.
Fertility aids - OPK's
Cycle length - Varies between 25-32 days
Medical conditions - None known

Oh and ill just add to mine for LIttleMermaids benefit.. im TTC through Donor Insemination (known Donor), using the same donor as i did to have my little boy :)

xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Name/age - im Katie 26yrs old (tmrw)
Marital status - Married to Nick 35
Children - None
Length TTC - in total 28 months - taken from last mc
Previous Losses - 2mcs. 1 mid 2005, 1 Nov 06.
Suppliments - just taking Folic Acid ATM
Fertility aids - gave up temping! opks and a wing and a prayer!!
Cycle length - 29 days


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! :yipee:

Go Team Pingu!! :yipee: lets keep the momentum going girlies! :) xx


----------



## hekate

Hello girls!

Sorry I have not been in touch at all....I have been following this thread but have not posted anything on the forum in 3 month.....

I just thought it would be a good time to join you all again!


Name/age - I am Mandy, 31yrs old
Marital status - long term relationship with a gorgeous women
Children - my cats and dogs 
Length TTC - since July '08 (including break)
Previous Losses - never had a BFP
Suppliments - Taken B6 before (but messed up my cycle), have been taking Folic Acid for over a year...LOL....and taking a Kelp supplement (for my Thyroid as my BBT was quite low....which seems to have regulated now)
Fertility aids - CBFM, cheap OPK's, Clearblue Digital OPK, check CM, check BBT irregularly, check CP....and read the tea leafs ;)......not excessive at all! :rofl: 
Cycle length - average 29/30ish
Medical conditions - None known

as Simone I am ttc via donor insemination...

my donor was not available in November so I had a break and then decided not to try in December as I was really run down and stressed... 
having a break made me feel really chilled out about ttc, which lasted till my next tww in Jan....:rofl:

I am about CD 8 now....so totally out of sync with you all!:hissy:

sending you all :hug: 

loads of :bfp:'s for Team Pingu!!!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hurumph!!! Team Pingu is back in action!!

Come on ladies! Final push now!! Lets all become Pingu Bumps by Easter! x


----------



## HoneySunshine

Testing!!

Anababe - 12th Feb
Shmoo - 12th Feb
LittleMermaid - 12th Feb
NickyT - 12th Feb
HoneySunshine - 14th Feb
DaisyDuke - 14th Feb
HeKate - 20th Feb

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

November

NikiJJones

August

SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah

July

Shining Star, Owo, LittleBee

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Us old Pingu's keep check on you all too! 

sammielouize
rah
shiningstar
jacquii
littlebee

uhm......

xxx


----------



## Anababe

Yey Team Pingu is back!! :yipee::headspin::yipee:

Hekate - Nice to have you back hun, was wondering how you was doing :hugs:

Oh well im 4dpo today.. this week is going slow! hate the first week of the 2ww, nothing to do only wait around.. when i get to 7dpo (ish) i can at least start the symptom spotting.. even if it is my imagination, it gives me something to do :rofl: 

Im sticking with ov on CD15 cuz of the ov pains i had but i think theres a possibility i may have ov'd CD17 :( soo im not completely out but my chances arent as good if i did.. had the insem on CD15.. thats 2 days the little spermies may have been waiting around.. hope thats not too long for them.. FX!

xx


----------



## hekate

:rofl::rofl::rofl: honeysunshine you made me laugh! and you also make me feel a little weird when you spell my name like that: HeKate......I am not a male version of a Kate! LOL.....Hekate is some godess if I remember right.....
now I am not implying I am that either.....:rofl::rofl:

seriously.....maybe I should change my user name! can you do that?? is that possible?


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Sammie :wave: its great to see you hun :friends: xx


----------



## NickyT75

HoneySunshine said:


> Testing!!
> 
> NickyT - 12th Feb



:rofl: and you have the cheek to call me a POAS pusher?? :rofl:

I haven't even Ov'd yet :dohh: so won't be testing until at least 14th Feb :rofl:

:yipee: Im so chuffed that Team Pingu has been given a new lease of life! :yipee:

I can actually feel the :bfp: vibes in the air already! :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! welcome back hekate :friends: we missed you hun !

Your excessive use of fertility aids also made me chuckle! :rofl: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Happy Birthday Katie!! :cake: xx


----------



## hekate

oh yeah! Happy Birthday Honeysunshine! :hug:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey Y'all,

All testing around the same time again I'm sure I've posted this already but thats how our wave of :bfp:'s started! Here's to another wave of them and we all head over to pingu bumpettes! Although some of us will be de-bumping soon. Man where has time gone! 

Wishing you all loadsa of luck this cycle girlies, new lease of life for team pingu's new line of BIG BIG BIG :bfp:s

HUGS


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! we've had lots of visitors from Pingu Bumps! :yipee: hopefully they've rubbed some of their lucky baby dust back into this thread too :yipee:

It will be nice if we all get to spend at least a little bit of time together as preggy Pingu's before the Baby Pingu's arrive... hasn't time flown?? :shock: 

:) Nice seeing you again girls :friends: xx


----------



## Anababe

Aww its so good to have Pingu's back.. and yeah our recent visitors from pingu bumps will hopefully pass some luck onto us :D

Honey - Happy Birthday hun :cake::friends:

Hekate - Bless you with all your fertility aids.. :rofl: It reminds me of my obssessive TTC days.. i like to think im taking a more relaxed approach to it all now haha :roll:

loads of :dust::dust::dust: for Team Pingu!!!

xxx


----------



## shmoo75

I pick the wrong weekend to be busy doing other things and missing Team Pingu until Sunday evening!!!!! Here is my update:

Name/age - i am Steffie and I am 34yrs
Marital status - Married to Matt 36
Children - None (only 2 ferrets Tina & Louis!!!)
Length TTC - since 5th April 2008
Previous Losses - 1mc. end of May 2008 I was 7wks 4days.
Suppliments - just taking Folic Acid ATM
Fertility aids - I gave up temping too! opks and lots of fxing and praying!!!
Cycle length - How long is a piece of string?!?! Shortest was 21days and longest 43 days!!!! Mostly 40+ days

Happy birthday Katie.(Will be thinking of you tomorrow hun :hugs::hug:):hug:

Nice to have a new member with us Little Mermaid. FX your stay with Team Pingu is short and, you head over to Team Pingu Bumps.

As there are 3 or 4 of us testing on 12/02 the odds are in our favour that at least 1 of us will get that elusive :bfp:

Come on girlies we need to keep the PMA up and going and we will have to all be strong and wait until 12/02 to test the ones of us that are testing that day. I will get up after DH's van has driven off that day at about 5:10amish as, I wont be able to wiat until a sendible hour to test!!!!!! That is what happens when you decide not to test earlier than you say!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi: Team Pingu!!

Hope everyone is doing ok :hugs:

Here is my update for the team:

Name/age - Sarah, 35 
Marital status - Married to Mark 34
Children - 3 cats (they are my furry babies!)
Length TTC - Dec 09/Jan 09
Suppliments - Folic Acid, Eve Prim Oil and B6
Fertility aids - Temping, OPKing. Tried Pre-seed this month (Jan)!
Cycle length - 25 days
Losses - although I didnt have a confirmed HPT on my 1st cycle, I did have a strange (pre-af scheduled date) pink spotting experience (which Ive never had before), followed by a rather heavy bleed with lots of clotting (sorry tmi) for 3 days, which was v unusual for me. So I wasnt wholly convinced it was AF in its entirety, but without HPT+ I cant say it was a mc as such either. I had very bad cramps and backache the week before and was laid up on the sofa all weekend, and then the two days before spotting arrived. An unexplained bodily mystery for me! So my positive look on it is that it was my body just preparing itself by trial run (cant think of another way to describe it, but Im sure you understand). Not concerned, just curious I guess as my AF is always the same (colour, light, heavy, light and duration). (sorry for the waffle girls)

Have been making sure this cycle that im temping properly, my chart looks much better this month. OPK was a def second dark line, so at least I know Im oving :happydance: and we did the BDing around the right time too! So fingers xd!

Wishing everyone the most fantabulous month of February :hugs: and lots of :dust: 

Seems we will all be having an interesting time with our HPTs sync'd this month!! Bring on those :bfp:'s!!!

:hug:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Happy Birthday HoneySunshine! Hope you been having a lovely day!! :o)


----------



## HoneySunshine

Good Luck Girls!!

Im signing off now til test day!! argh!! I have funeral tmrw then hols tmrw night so next time we speak we shall all pretty much know how the Pingus have done!!

:dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anababe

Morning

Aww hope the funeral goes ok hun :hugs: Have a lovely holiday :D See you on Test day hehe

5dpo today woo.. we're getting there, i just need to get to 7dpo before the real symtom spotting can begin :rofl:

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Honey - :hug: for today hun

Hope you have a great holiday & come back to tell us you're up the duff :happydance:

CD18 for me & still waiting for that elusive PEAK :dohh: but I've been getting plenty :sex: so im pretty confident anyway :)

Hope you are all doing great & not stuck in a snow storm somewhere! xx


----------



## Anababe

Nicky - Yey glad your getting plenty BD to catch that egg.. want a BFP from you this month misses! :p

I have had enough of this sore throat and cough now! Kept me up til 4am again last night, im back on antibiotics.. which i dont even know if i should be taking while TTC (doc doesnt know im trying again). Hate having a cold, i think ive forgotten what its like to breathe properly now hehe :roll:


Eww its been snowing here.. i hate it, i know im miserable lol but really its soo hard to push a pram in the snow! ha i suppose it does look pretty though :) lol


----------



## shmoo75

Hopefully I am 5DPO today roll on symptom spotting!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMermaid

I know its a tad early for symptoms, but thought I would share .... all day Ive had a stitch like cramp on my lower left area of the tummy, and also a more painful one top right tummy. Every time I move its catching me - so to speak. Reckon Ive got gremlins creeping around in there to annoy me lol! xx


----------



## hekate

hello girlieos! :wave:
what a day! Britain snowed under!
I love snow..well only those big light flakes!

wishing you all well!

:hugs:


----------



## Anababe

oooh little mermaid how dare you begin symptom spotting before me :shock: :rofl: 

xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

:rofl: 

Sorry Anababe (grovel grovel) :blush::

Couldnt help it, the stitch was just there and I had to share ... so cmon any symptoms to share ... you know you have really ... dont hold out on me now :rofl:

x


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: at the symptom spotting already!

Id love to join in with you but unfortunately im still waiting to Ov :dohh: so feel id really be jumping the gun a wee bit :rofl:

:yipee: bring on the symptoms ladies! :happydance: the excitement is only just beginning! :happydance: xx


----------



## shmoo75

I've seen some lovely veins on my boobies, they hurt/ache at somepoint every day and, they feel heavier!!!! FX I am 6DPO but, as you are all aware nothing is set in concreate where me and my bloomin' cycles are concerned!!!!!

NickyT - I am so glad you are getting plenty of :sex: and you haven't missed OV

Roll on next Thursday big test day!!!!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Found this and thought it was interesting to share with the team:

https://https://www.askdramy.com/nonpregnancy.html

:hug: :dust: to all xx


----------



## Anababe

Hmm you know what.. im really disappointed in myself, im the biggest symptom spotter you could find and ive normally felt something by 6dpo but this time absolutely nothing.. i cant even say im imagining anything, i feel totally normal.. i dont know if thats a good thing or bad :rofl: lol

Shmoo - :rofl: Dont think even i have had that symptom this early!! FX those veins stay around tho eh! hehe

Well 6dpo.. and every month i have been TTC i have started testing today (Im beyond being just a POAS addict haha!) but i dont even have an urge to try yet.. im quite happy to wait til test day! Dont know whats happened to me but im hoping my new relaxed attitude towards it all will bring me luck :roll:

x


----------



## Anababe

Hello again..

Im so bored today.. i have done all my washing and tidying up! If you knew me youd realise that cleaning is very much the last on my list of things to do :rofl: I dunno wahts going on with me lately hehe 

and i feel really sick today. I thought it was cuz i was hungry but im still same after eating.. hmm symptom?? haha :rofl:

My friend is coming tonight with chocolates and a film so looking forward to that :D

Hope your all ok! xx


----------



## hekate

good luck with the relaxed attitude strategy!


----------



## NickyT75

Just a flying visit to check on the symptoms...

Keep up the good work girls! (CD19 & still no PEAK for me tho :dohh:) xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Evening girls!

I see the symptom spotting has begun in earnest :rofl:

I was beginning to get worried thinking I had posted symptoms too early :blush:

Rather strange (hopeful) symptom this afternoon, I was sitting there at work minding my own biz, and had a wave of heat creep up my body, and then I felt quite nauseous - had to go to the toilet to have a moment whith myself, as I wasnt sure if I was going to be sick or not; it all felt v odd, but passed eventually. 

Then for the rest of the afternoon I felt quite emotional, like I could just burst into tears, which is so totally not me; I was then wrangling with someone via email - wk related - and was getting so angry about it, again not like me at all. Anyway, I left work at 5pm, and just felt like was going to :cry: on the way home, I had to keep having a word with myself saying "dont be so silly what do you want to cry about" ... :blush: how silly do I feel now! Still feel a bit queasy, hoping it will pass when Ive had my tea tonight.

Ah well, home now, feel better to have talked about it to you all - as I dont think DH would understand.

Comfies on, and not going anywhere this eve, DH bk on night shift so I can watch all my fav tv, perfick!


Roll on testing ...

x


----------



## Anababe

Lovely symptom there littlemaid :D hehe

I also am feeling rather nauseous today, like i said i thought it was because i was hungry this morning but its been on and off all day and tonight ive just not been able to face my tea and its gone in the bin!

Ive also got a increase in creamy CM (tmi sorry:blush:) which i guess is not totally uncommon for me.. but, it was one of the only symptoms i had when i got pregnant with Caeden.. so FX! 

Sounds like a good night you have planned LM :D My son has just gone to bed, my friend is on his way with choccies and films (for after the soaps of course! :rofl: ) and im all comfy in my PJ's ready for a girly night in.. (yes he is probably more of a girl than i am! haha :p)

Hope you all have a lovely evening :)

xx


----------



## hekate

well girls you have some serious symptom spotting going on there! 

anababe - sounds like a lovely evening you got planned there!

I am very tiered today....which is also a very nice symptom!....
unfournately I have not even ovulated yet and my last insem is almost 4 weeks ago....:rofl:


----------



## Anababe

ooh :cry: girls help me.. im so upset. I have had all the 'imaginary' symptoms you could get during the 2ww's ive had but ive never had this and i dunno what to think..

Ive just been toilet ready to go bed and there was some pink blood when i wiped, not alot just a little bit and tbh i probably wouldnt have even noticed if i hadnt been checking my cervix. but i never bleed this early. If im out and AF is on her way then that dont make sense as i know my cycles have been a little irregular but im only CD21! 6dpo is a little early for the :witch: arrival!

What do you think it is! I hope im not out already :cry:

Sorry, i just thought id see what you think.. :hug:

Off to bed now

xx


----------



## Anababe

Morning

Well the bleeding isnt enough to come through to my underwear this morning, but i checked my CP and my CM was was quite blood tinged.

I dunno what to think.. Im pretty sure im out now and AF is on her way, the blood is a little darker than last night so it must be the :witch: I dunno why she would be coming so early.. and i never spot or anything before her arrival so i duno.

I still feel a little nauseous today, couldnt eat my breakfast and didnt sleep well last night. I promised myself i wouldnt obbssess over TTC this time but this is new to me so i cant help it.. :wacko: :dohh:

Ah well will let you know if i get anymore bleeding. I soo hope im not out already :cry::cry:

xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning Anababe

Dont worry :hugs: it could be implantation bleed ... thats supposed to be light pink spotting isnt it!

Just keep an eye on eveything, like you said its early for AF yet!

I have everything xd for you hun - keep us updated!

:hugs: xx


----------



## Anababe

Thanks hun :hugs:

Im trying my best not to think about IB as i dont want to get my hopes up. I thought maybe it would be a little early for Implantation Bleed anyway. I dunno, just have to wait and see i guess..:roll:

Im feeling better now, not worrying about it cuz suppose im not really out until the :witch: shows her face!

:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Awww! Simone its not too early for IB :hugs:

Its meant to happen between 6-10DPO so its just about perfect timing :)

Im really excited for you babe! :happydance: there is no way AF is gonna come this early! xx


----------



## Anababe

Aww thanks hun xx

Im trying hard not to get my hopes up but its difficult not to feeling a little excited at the possibility it could be IB.. FX!

Just gotta try make it til the 12th now without testing! lol

xx


----------



## Anababe

God im soo bored today.. i need something to keep me occupied.. im finding myself obssessively searching google and im getting excited which is what i didnt want to do!! Im going to be so gutted when (if!) i get a BFN on test day.. suppose its best to stay positive though! i might test over the weekend :blush: hehe hmm we all know im going to theres no might about it :rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: Simone I cant believe you have resorted to POAS pushing on yourself!! :rofl:

aren't the rest of us sposed to be doing that for you??!! :rofl: xx


----------



## Anababe

:blush: oops.. maybe :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Anababe

Ok the spotting has gone completely.. no sign of blood anywhere! :dance: 

I just nipped in bath at 5 and put Caeden down to play in his cot with some toys, when i got out i lay down for 5 mins and i fell asleep! I olny meant to be 15 mins and i just woke up at 6:40pm and poor caeden has gone sleep, he must have been so bored bless him! I never go sleep like that so early.. i feel really bad for leaving him on his own so long :( hes ok though, fast asleep with his toys :roll: lol

xx


----------



## Anababe

Where is everyone!!! Ive been talking to myself all day haha :rofl::rofl:

Heres my hourly update :rofl: you'll be sick of seeing me here (sorry.. caeden is now in bed and i have nothing better to do with my time LOL :roll: ) 

I am going toilet like every 5 seconds.. ok thats a slight exaggeration but its been pretty often anyway.. :D :rofl:

and.. and.. i got a dull ache in my right side earlier.. :D So with that, and the bleeding.. and me falling asleep at 5.. im struggling to stop myself getting excited :dohh:.. could it really be my turn.. :shock: FX!!!!!

xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hey there!

Sorry Ive not been on earlier, crap day at the office :sad1: - I was glad to escape and get to the hairdresers this evening, and then I was out again afterwards too seeing one of my clients* which cheered me up ... its all go today! (Im a PA by day, and holistic therapist* by night!) ... anyway I digress ...

Anababe - glad to hear the bleeding has stopped; sounds promising hun - have everything xd for you :hugs: crashing out so early eh ... mmmm the symptom spotting takes on a whole new level today! Bless lil Caeden, Im sure he was fine and needed a nap :sleep: too; looking out for his mum!

Been feeling so incredibly irritable all day :hissy:, well for the last 2 days really; I could quite easily just not go into the office at the moment, so many people getting right on my nerves (of course, that doesnt incl Team Pingu, couldnt be without ma' girls :hugs:)

Nauseous-weird feeling all day, and no appetite either (unlike me lol) - I even have a bar of dairy milk here, and I dont fancy it ... quick call the men in white coats :rofl:

I succumed this eve when I got home (1030pm) and poas - yes I know shouldnt have, and of course it was bfn ... no surprise there then, and wrong time of day too! I dont have many poas left, so I need to be careful, I have at least promised myself I wont buy anymore (yet!) well if the dreaded :witch: arrives, then I will be buying in a job lot of opks/hpts then!

So I think thats my waffle for today! Better head off to bed to see if I can get some decent sleep tonight; DH is home, so I feel much safer, no mystery burgler sounds (read: central heating creaking as it cools down - what am I like :rofl:).

Thinking of you all, and sending you all lots and lots of superduper :dust:!!! x


----------



## hekate

anababe - I can understand why you are getting excited....I would be too with those symptoms....I have my fingers crossed for you firmly!

littlemermaid - sorry you had to look at a stupid BFP....but as you said yourself it was early in your cycle and late in the day! good luck!....
sorry you had a bad day in the office....at least your evening was better....what therapies do you practice?

how is nickyT? any sign of ov???

how are you all?

I am still waiting for any signs ov ovulation to start showing up.....boring!


----------



## Anababe

Morning

Nicky - Have you had that bloody peak yet?? Im waiting for that BFP from you this month! lol

Littlemermaid - :rofl: you POAS already!! Bless you! Im crazy for getting my hopes up ater 3 symptoms (that could easily be explained by many other possibilities) but even i wouldnt POAS at 7dpo!! Well done hun.. im proud of you :rofl:

Hekate - Hope you ov soon then you can join the crazyness of the 2ww :wacko:

I have had an awful night, was so restless.. was awake for hours just thinking. So im obviously exhausted this morning.. :(

I was woken at half 3 by caeden his nappy had leaked and he was soo upset. I had to change him and put new pjs on him, poor little man. He came in mummys bed then and fell straight sleep :D I got in bed though and got a wave of nausea come over me.. which im still getting this morning :( i dont feel very well at all.

Not many other symptoms really, been quite gassy and been consipated (TMI!! ha) but there could be many reasons for this.. and im still getting that achy twinge in my lower right side.. which is a little sharper than last night.

So im not as excited today.. i think its the spotting and the side pain that got my hopes up a little but im trying to forget about that now as i know ill be devastated if i get a BFN after getting my hopes up. 

Hope you all have a lovely day! :hug:

xxx


----------



## hekate

aww chick! sorry you feeling unwell! take care of yourself!


----------



## LittleMermaid

I know im v bad for poas sooo early :blush: but it was as if I was on autopilot :dohh:

hekate - indian head massage, holistic massage, hopi ear candles (aka thermo auricular therapy) ... I love it, but only able to see clients eves and wkends - f/t job still req, and with whats going on in the world, I will have to sit tight a little longer before trying to make my own p/t biz more than it is. I have some really lovely clients tho which is great. My thinking is that if I can get a bfp, then I can make my own biz work much better than f/t! so fingers xd!

:hugs: to all x


----------



## Anababe

Oh my god.. im leaking milk :rofl: not loads just couple drops but i havent breastfed my son since he was 6 months old, so over a yr ago, where the hell has milk come from :shock::shock::shock: haha crazy!!


----------



## LittleMermaid

OMG ... do you think ... you know ... maybe you should do one of those tomorrow with fmu?


----------



## Anababe

:rofl::rofl: Look at you POAS pushing already!! 

I dont have any tests so i cant. Ordered them today so they prob wont be here til weekend, maybe even monday (im cheap and didnt order express delivery haha)

im pretty skint at minute but i do have money on my boots card so i may pop to town tomoro for one, and do it sat :D 

xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

:rofl: 2ww frenzied-look on my face :rofl:

I know what you mean about buying more tests; Ive brought so many before this and used them far too quickly! Ive only got a few left now, so gonna try and eek them out. Ive used all my opks due to cramping to d/check ive not ovd again lol! Only 2-3 hpts in the drawer now OMG!

:witch: is due Mon or Tues next week ... :hissy: fingers xd she stays away!

I cant believe it was around this time last month I had what seemed like an IB (never had one before), but it was def pink spotting. Now Im always wiping before going to the loo as well as afterwards :rofl: 

My @@s feel so huge these last few days too!

Ah well, will have to wait and see now I guess!

Keep smiling Anababe ... :hugs:


----------



## Anababe

Aww i am trying my best to keep similing :)

Im so tired, and everytime i stand up from sitting down i feel so lightheaded. TBH im still not better completely from this infection/cold/cough.. so any nausea, dizziness and even being tired could be due to that.. Ill keep hoping its pregnancy symptoms though of course :)

I really have no energy atall today though, ive just been lay on couch all day and poor caeden is on floor wi all his toys,he must be bored bless him. Hes been ill though so i cant take him out anywhere anyway.

I had a nap with him earlier for 2 hours hehe i would have slept longer if he hadnt woken me up by climbing over my head :rofl:

xx



xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Fingers crossed girlies, this thread has never been so active! come on!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

OMFG! Simone you HAVE to be preggers this month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: xx


----------



## Anababe

I think its me keeping it active with my obssessive posting haha

Right here goes.. if i am not pregnant theres something very wrong cuz i feel absolutely terrible..:(

Symptoms upto now.. some started this evening..

Exhausted, napping in day
Nausea on and off
Mild twinges in right side on and off
Spotting for 2 days
Backache
Shooting pain down my right arm, then in my boobs.. well more around the sides near my armpits
Milk leakage :rofl: not sure this is a symptom but made me laugh!
Feeling hungry often but not able to face the food once its been made
Gassy and Constipated (tmi!) :blush:
Lightheaded when i stand up or move too fast..

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Now look at that for symptom spotting.. all by 8dpo!!! Talk about imaginary :rofl:

No but really im not imagining it.. i feel so rough. The majority of those could be down to me being ill already but i like to think they are my symptoms hehe

FX!!

:dust::dust: to all us Pingus! :hug:

Simone xx


----------



## NickyT75

Sorry bout my shoddy attendance the past couple of days Pingus... I had another berievenent in my life & didn't wanna bring any doom & gloom to the newly resurrected Pingu PMA, but Im feeling better now so thought id do a quick update...

CD21 & still no PEAK!!!!! WTF??!!! I've been getting HIGH readings for the past 13 days now & am seriously running out of steam in the :sex: dept :dohh: 

My temps are weirdly low too...? im starting to think im not even gonna Ov this month?? which would be very odd as I've been charting for over a year now & know that I have always Ov'd... :shrug: im confused.com 

Keep up the symptom watch everyone :friends: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hey there!

Anababe - thats some list you have there lol ... I have everything crossed for you (altho if I want to go and get a drink now, I cant coz im tied in a knot on the sofa with all xd for you :rofl:)!!

NickyT75 - how strange you havent ovd yet! made me laugh when you said you are running out of steam :rofl: You need some extra energy food!!

Well I was checking my charts, and my impl dip/spotting occured around 8/9 dpo last month, and im 8dpo now ... hmmm ... nothing yet>

Altho more bizarre is that after i spotted last month i then had a super heavy bleed the v next day; this month im due for :witch: until mon/tues which wld be 12/13dpo ... waiting waiting and more waiting :hissy:, cmon bean stick and give me a sign plz!!


----------



## hekate

anababe and little mermaid you are really both very good at symptom spotting! mind I think we all have a degree in that :amartass:lol....

mind I have to agree with Nicky...anababe those are really a good joblot of promising symptoms you got!

sorry nicky you had a rough time :hugs: and sorry you are having a weird cycle.....so frustrating when you just cannot figure out what your body is doing....sending you bedding energy...lol

I am cd12 and have not spotted any sign of ov....beginning to worry...lol...like I do!


----------



## Anababe

Nicky - sorry you havent had a peak yet hun :hugs: that must be so frustrating! is there no chance you could stil have ov'd without getting a peak? (sorry i know nothing about the CBFM)

Hekate - Hoping you ov soon!

LM - I have my FX for you hun (as you said having everything x'd isnt the best idea :rofl: ).. we want more symptoms!

Ok i think we have to forget about all these symptoms ive had.. i have now got all my heating on and a jacket and im shivering.. so cold. I can feel a temp comin on so i think we can put the majority of them down to that.. Im so fed up of being ill.. ive not felt right for nearly 5 weeks now :(

Ah well.. its a shame cuz i was actually feeling quite positive about getting a BFP!

Im off to bed now im exhausted and my head feels all stuffy..

Nighty night xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Girls :wave:

Sorry I haven't been on for a few days but, I've been so busy at work and, when I get home I have to do dinner and iron!!!! Boring I know but, it all has to be done

My boobs are still veiny (I've just checked!!!:rofl:)
At about 3pm yesterday I came over feeling really tired at work and was in bed asleep by 9pm!!!!
Have also had spot breakouts and been feeling crampy in my lower ab
Last few days I have been getting up at odd hours of the night to pee and, seem to be peeing abit more often during the day too!!!!(I normally sleep right through the night without getting up for a pee and, I haven't been having anything to drink after my dinner)

I will try and wait until Thursday to test but, you know I will get up early tomorrow and test as I have about 10 IC HPT's.

I have everything crossed that we get our BFP's and NickyT you OV soon then, 2wks later you get your BFP sending :dust::dust::dust: to us all


----------



## Anababe

Yey more symptom spotting hehe got some good ones there Shmoo.. hope you get you BFP tomorrow :D 

Nicky - Still no peak hun?

I was going to test in the morning but i dont want to see a BFN so im waiting til next week. If AF hasnt got me Tue then i will test.

I feel really ill today, i was nearly sick this morning, i feel so dizzy when walking and i keep getting the worst hot flushes. I think i got flu or summat :( not goin back docs, he'll be sick of seeing me these last few week :roll: lol

Hope your all ok :hug:

xx


----------



## hekate

anababe - sorry you feeling crappy! let's hope it is for a very good reason!

schmoo- sounds good those symptoms....let us know as soon as! hope you get your BFP!

how is everybody else? nickyT - have you got a peak this morning? 

how is LM...any more symptoms?


I am starting to panic a bit now as I am due to ovulate this weekend (also no real signs), but my donor is snowed in!:saywhat:

:hug: to everyone!


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Pingus :wave:

CD22 & still no shitting PEAK!!!!!!! Aaaaaaaaaaaargh! :grr:

I am baffled by my low temps this month...... if you click on the link in my siggy you will see a chart showing my average temps compared to this months... they are WAY off!

Im really starting to think im not even gonna Ov....... EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! *panic* xx


----------



## Anababe

Ok girls im soo confused!

Ive been chemist this morning and picked up a HPT but i wanna try wait til sunday 11dpo to take it. But, ive found some OPK's i had left from last year.. didnt even know i had them! Anyway ive just done one and its soo positive! Its possibly the strongest pos ive ever had on a cheapy OPK.. How can i be ovulating.. CD24!!!! :wacko:


----------



## hekate

:test:


----------



## Anababe

LOL i think its best i wait til tomorrows FMU.. look at me being sensible!! :shock::rofl:

This is my OPK anyway.. it is positive isnt it? or am i just seeing things :roll:
 



Attached Files:







P06-02-09_11.35.jpg
File size: 88.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hekate

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: oh I am so excited!!!!

This sounds so good....this sounds soooo good!

finger crossed for you hun!:hug:


----------



## Anababe

Thanks hun..im soo nervous to test now.. im a little excited but i know a pos opk doesnt necessarily mean the HPT is going to be pos so not getting my hopes up just yet! Im dying to test today now but i only have one so i should wait til morning!

Keep everything crossed for me girls :hug:

xxxxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Afternoon team!

Sorry for not being on sooner, had to cancel an event Id been planning at work, and its taken ages getting in contact with everyone!

Anyway, back to business ... 

Anababe :test: :test: :test: :test: ... so excited for you, your opk looks great and symptoms promising too :test: :test: :test: :test: 

NickyT75 - :hugs: dont despair hun, im sure its lurking in there somewhere just waiting to give you that opk + you need!

Hekate - maybe your doner could get some skis :rofl: where needs must and all that ... make sure u get em to you somehow eh!

shmoo75 - temptation to test is almost too much isnt it ... we are all addicts and in our own little therapy thread here :rofl: keep us updated on any developments

Had a temp dip this morning, from 36.69c to 36.49c - quite a drop eh; which Im hoping cld be impl - fingers xd. Had some tiny cramps these last few days but nothing today, and no spotting either - but then I know it doesnt always happen. I had so much cramping last month, the week before AF was due to arrive, and its def not the same this time ... hmmmm not sure if thats good or bad!

My best m8 (the only other person who knows we're ttc) called me this am to say her AF arrived, as our cycles are so close together, so she know mine wld normally be imminent. So Im hoping my AF will stay away - due Mon/Tues - so roll on Weds/Thurs (chanting :af: :af: :af:)

Thats me for now. Trying to get as much done at work as poss as its snowing - again - and roads were slippery enough getting here this am, so gonna head home early and work some more this pm in the comfort of my warm house :happydance: But will be back to check on everyone later when I get connected again.

Big :hugs: and lots of :dust: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Simone.............. OMG! I nearly died when I just read your updates!!!!!!

I think a positive OPK is a pretty good indication of being preggo isnt it??!!!!!! :wohoo:

are you waiting till tomorrow to test??? how many DPO are you????? eeeeek! :yipee: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Ahhhh! I see you are 9DPO

are you certain about when you Ov'd babe??? im so freakin excited! :wohoo: xx


----------



## Anababe

Well i didnt use opks or anythin, i went by my usual cycle length of 26-29 days, CM, CP.. My cycle is never longer than 29days.. so if i was just ov'ing now.. (which is quite impossible cuz my CP is very closed, low and firm and i have no fertile cm what so ever!) that means my cycle this month would be 37days long and its never been that long in my life.. even with chemical pregnancy i only went to 34days..

So yeah im pretty sure im not ov'ing now.. but, not getting too excited until i test with an HPT!

I will say though, that today i genuinely do feel pregnant. I remember how awful them first 12 weeks were with Caeden. I was like a zombie, and the tiredness has really hit me today, i get very dizzy whilst walking around and have been in bed most of the day. I feel so weak, i am struggling to carry caeden around for too long. and ive hardly eaten a thing in 3 days.. i do feel really ill at the min.

I best go gets C's tea on.. i shall update later how im feeling!

:hug::hug:

Simone xx


----------



## Anababe

OH MY GOD!!!

My impatience got the better of me.. I just tested....

Its bloody faint but ive only gone and got myself what looks like a lovely blue BFP!!!!

Its so faint i cant upload a pic it just looks like a evap on a picture but its blue in real life! :shock::shock::shock::shock:

This happned last time and my AF came 11days late so i am not announcing it anywhere yet.. i want it to get darker first.

But for now i will say im very very cautiously pregnant!!! :cloud9::cloud9:

:hugs::hugs: all round for team pingu!

xxxx


----------



## hekate

oh my god....:wohoo:...oh my god!

mega congrats hun! I am so happy for you! 

oh I am really excited!

sending you:hug: and loads of sticky dust to the little bean!!!!


----------



## hekate

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Anababe

Thanks hun :D:D

Im still feeling very cautious.. terrified of another Chemical. But i guess we can only wait and see. I will test Monday now.. :yipee:


----------



## LittleMermaid

:bfp: :happydance: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp:

Woohoo sooo excited and pleased for your Anababe!!!

:hugs: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Anababe

Thanks sweet :hugs:

I was starting to get worried i was seeing things but my friend has just come round and she has never TTC so doesnt have the seeing imaginary lines thing that us TTC'ers have :rofl:

Anyway shes looked and not even had to squint, just said she could def see a blue line! :yipee::yipee:

Ive told my donor but not telling anyone else til its confirmed by doctor.

I cant even get excited for now im too scared its going to be taken away from me :cry:

Keep everything crossed its a beautiful sticky bean!! :D

xx


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! Simone :wohoo: this is fantastic news!!!!!!!! :wohoo: xx


----------



## NickyT75

:yipee: :happydance: Team Pingu is back!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :yipee: xx


----------



## NickyT75

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## shmoo75

OMG Anababe!!!!!!!!! I will give you my cautious congratulations to being the 1st Pingu to get a :bfp: in 2009!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::blue::pink: I am sooooooo happy and excitied for you

NickyT - I wish I could give your ovaries a kick and get them to release that egg. Not nice to be kept waiting this long for OV (I know as I have to wait until about CD27 or 28 for mine!!!) especially as you don't normally wait anywhere near this long. Have everything crossed that you OV very soon and you can grab your DH and get your :bfp: in a couple of weeks

LittleMermaid - How are you this morning hun? Have you caved and tested yet?

Hekate - sorry your donor is snowed in I think he should invest in some ski's

Update on me. Yesterday I was really tired about 3-4pm again. Came home felt abit sick so, didn't have any dinner. The feeling sick was just there in the background and came and went in waves. My boobs are still veiny there are the little purple ones all over and, I also have the normal blue ones. Was checking them last night whilst sitting on the sofa with DH he just looked at me weird and shook his head!!!:rofl::rofl: Was in bed and asleep by 9pm again last night. Woke at 3am wanting the loo but, I didn't as decided to wait until DH got up at 5am to go to work and, once he left the house I got up and peed and of course tested. I was so tired I didn't wait for the 5-10mins on the IC went back to bed at about 5:15am. I got back up at 7am and looked at the test and there was a really, really, really faint pink 2nd line!!!! Are evaps colourless or can they have a slight colour to them? To say I am :confused: is an understatement and, whats worse is that I am kicking myself for not forcing myself to stay awake the full 10mins when I did the test at just gone 5am!!! Advice needed my fellow Pingu's!!!


----------



## hekate

oh shmoo.....can you test again (now!)?
I so hope this is "the real thing" for you...fingers crossed!

all those little pingus! cute!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning!

Just kicked over a cup of coffee :hissy: as the postman decided to scare me half to death ringing the bloomin doorbell like his life depended upon ... it might have done had I not have still been in my pjs with hair on end - he was scared enough at the sight that peered from behind the door im sure :rofl:

Anababe - hope you are feeling ok today, and excited about your your news! :hugs:

shmoo75 - test again ... and let us know how you get on! OMG this is so exciting two mini pingus in 09 already! :happydance:

Hekate - any news on you donor yet - still snowed in?

My news for this morning, well I woke up seriously sweating this morning at 615am, and once I opened my eyes to see what the time was, my bladder screamed peeeeeee ... so I somehow managed to think - ok grab a test :blush: - and I did and BFN ... not even a glimmer of a faint line hmmmm! 

So crawled back to bed and then temped at 8am as usual, and my temp has crept back up to 36.59 (Fri was 36.49, Thurs was 36.69). 

Not sure what to think now, as my symptoms seem to be less, i.e achy lower back, and some twinges in tum, no appetite, feeling a bit irritable/fed up, so with only 3 HPTs left, and waiting to see if :witch: arrives by Mon/Tues ... I am hoping with everything crossed she stays away, as it would be the best bday pressie ever to get even faint + on Mon morning.

Really need to motivate myself, get dressed and head into town soon to do some shopping soon ... maybe make myself another coffee, seeing as I didnt get to drink the first one, and have some sort of brekkie.

:dust: to all xx


----------



## Anababe

OMG Shmoo!! Test again!!! No evaps dont have any colour at all but as it past the time limit you should def test again! :D:D sooooo excited for you!!!

Nicky - you need to have a word with your little eggies and tell them to get a move on! We want that BFP from you this month!!

Hekate - Cant believe your donor is snowed in!! Lets hope it clears up before you ov! When are you due?

LM - Sorry it was a BFN hun :hugs: FX for Monday!!

Well.. i tested again this morning and i think im safe to say theres def a little bean in me! It is still faint but darker than yesterday and very blue!! I cant stop asking my friend if its definitely there hehe 

:yipee::happydance::yipee::dance::yipee::happydance::yipee:​
I could prob pick it up on a picture but my phone is dead and i cant be bothered going upstairs to charge it :rofl:

If its ok with you girls id like to stay around here for abit before i move over to First Tri. I will announce it on the forum but im scared to go over to the pregnancy bit. Id rather wait til i have a missed period.

Im soo excited though i cant believe im pregnant!!! :bfp::bfp:

We need more.. come on Pingu's!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

:hug::hug:

Simone xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Anababe - I completly understand how you feel. You can stay here for as long as you like and, once you have def missed AF you must promise to keep popping back to see the rest of us. I am sooooooo chuffed for you.

LM - Sorry it was :bfn: hun. It could be to early just don't do a me and check later as, it could confuse you. I hope its a :bfp: on Monday for you

NickyT - I am stil crossilng my fingers that you OV soon and catch that egg

I am still feeling sick goes away when I have something to eat then comes back again shortly afterwards, my boobs are hurting on and off also, I am getting an ache and some pains in my lower ab especially when I move a certain way it tells me it doesn't like me doing it. Trouble is I can't remember which way I moved so I don't do it again:rofl::rofl: I will probably test again tomorrow or, wait until Tuesday if I can. :dust::dust::dust: to us all


----------



## hekate

Anababe said:


> Well.. i tested again this morning and i think im safe to say theres def a little bean in me!


I almost cried then when I read this! this is great...so happy for you hun!

shmoo - sorry you feeling sick but thinking this is really a good sign...I have my fingers tightly crossed!

LM - soory you had to look at a stupid BFN...hope you will have more luck Monday!

Nicky - you ovulated yet? :hugs:


I have not heard from donor today, but hopefully he will be able to call
Not sure what to think about my body and/or CBFM....had a big load of EWCM yesterday (sorry if tmi) but my monitor is still on LOW! this morning I can feel some ovulation pain or pre-ovualtion pain....and my cervix is really open....but monitor still on low and cm seems a little creamy now??:saywhat:


----------



## shmoo75

Hekate - Are bodies are so annoying at times. Do you feel like you are about OV? If you do and you can get to the donor or, he can get to you I'd say go for it. The little sperms can live for about 3 days inside you. Choice is yours I will have my FX that it works out for you hun

I'm still feeling sicky. I will love it if I am preggers. FX and loads of :dust::dust::dust: to us all


----------



## Anababe

Hekate - If you feel like your about to ov then id just go for it hun. Thats what i did this time, didnt use OPK's or anything, just went off what my body was telling me.. good luck :hugs:

Shmoo - Feeling sick is great!:D:D hehe FX for you chic :hug:

Ive been feeling sick today but im much better now after eating :) I dont have many symptoms really, but im ill anyway so think that is covering any possible symptoms lol Ive got conjunctivitis now in both my eyes, its so painful :(


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! Simone im sooooooo happy for you :yipee: stay here as long as you like babe :hugs:

Shmoo - OMG! im sooooo excited for you too! :yipee: when will you test again?

LM - sorry bout the :bfn: but its still very early so you are still in the running :friends:

Hekate - sounds like your gonna Ov to me... hope you can sort something out with your donor :hugs:

Still no PEAK for me :dohh: but my temp is on its way back up so im thinking I may have Ov'd thurs/fri sometime? :shrug: monitor has been on HIGH for 15 days now!!!

We shall see what my temp does tomorrow before making any assumptions tho :rofl: coz my body is being very weird this month so nothing is as straighforward as it seems :dohh:

:dust: to all of my fellow Pingus :friends: xx


----------



## Anababe

Aww Nicky hun i hope you have ov'd! Have you got enough BD in at right time if you did ov Thurs/Fri?

I really need to get in to see doctor on monday. Im so scared to take my antidepressants (im on Citalopram 30mg) incase i cant have them while pregnant, ive not taken them for 3 days and its really not a good idea to just stop them like that :dohh::dohh:

Ive just told my friend who im really close to, she helps out with caeden alot and she was really horrible :( She didnt say congratulations or anythin just picked up caeden and said 'aw your gonna get your nose pushed out now' :shock::shock: i was so upset. Im sure she doesnt think i can cope with 2. I will admit im not always the tidiest or even most organised of people but my little boy goes short of nothing and seeing as im on my own with him i dont think im a bad mum.. i try my best anyway, so i dunno why she was so horrible :cry:


----------



## hekate

ah you poor chick! that is so mean! does she not think you know what you are doing, when you already have a child and know what is involved...and tidiness count's for nothing...well it most certainly does not make you a good or bad parent!

chin up hun! it's your life...your decision!:hugs:


----------



## hekate

thanks shmoo, anababe and nicky for your advise...I think you are right I should listen to my body and not the bloody machine....

unfortunately my donor is very busy today, but said he could call in the morning....I think that should be still within time....keep your fingers crossed for me girls.....and also pray for good weather!


----------



## Anababe

ooo good luck for tomorrow Hekate :D :hugs:

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Aw Simone :hug:

Cant believe your friend reacted like that :shock:

maybe she didn't mean it the way it sounded tho hun? :hugs:

I've been getting plenty :sex: from CD15 every day apart from thurs which was CD21 so im pretty happy about having a fresh supply of :spermy: available if my egg sneaked out without my CBFM noticing it! :rofl: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi: everyone!

Seems things are beginning to get going on here today ... which is great news team pingu ... as we want lots of mini pingus and soon :happydance:

hekate - get those :spermy: as soon as you can ... as the girls have said listen to your body hun its ready and waiting, and we are all willing those :spermy:'s to get to their destination, once checked in!

anababe - so long you feel fine in yourself, I am sure when you get into the drs on Monday, they will be able to advise whats best for you and the rest of your pregancy. As for your friend, its not as if she didnt know what you were trying to do, so it shouldnt have come as a great shock. I guess she is miffed for her own reasons, and will come around to the idea - so dont take it to heart; so long as she is still there for you like she has been all this time, then you have a good friend! :hugs:

Cant wait to hear how you get on with you next test shmoo75! So chuffed for you! 

Not forgetting NickyT75 ... here's to some increased temps for you tomorrow!

My shopping trip helped me clear my head today, and feeling much better now. Had a strange feeling in my tummy all day, diff to describe, but its kinda like very mild cramps every now and then and like something is there but not - as I said diff to describe. Havent eaten much all day, coffee/toasted waffles for brekkie, no lunch, and then just a fizzy drink/crisps whilst I was driving around town - but only as my sugar levels were dropping and i had to have something. Had some dinner this eve with DH before he left for work but I still wasnt really hungry, but figured I ought to eat it. 
Oooh and I got a wii fit today (they are sooo hard to find!) - its my bday pressie from DH+mum&stepdad, so excited cant wait to get it going; told DH no need to wrap it :rofl:

Ah well I have some ben n jerrys phish food stashed away in the freezer for later when I finally get the muchies lol!

Woohoo, check out Team Pingu - we're on fire!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Simone - re the Citalopram... maybe you should take them every other day until you see your doc rather than stopping completely?

I was on Citalopram last year and just stopped them around xmas time - my doc knew I was TTC & told me they are one of the better ones for pregnancy but said I could wean myself off them once I got pregnant if I wanted to... she told me not to stop suddenly tho, so as mentioned above my advice would be to take them on alternate days for the time being :hug: xx


----------



## NickyT75

LittleMermaid - things are still sounding very good for you :happydance:

Have fun on your Wii Fit - I just bought a Wii last week :happydance:
Im currently loving Guitar Hero but fancy getting the fitness thingy too, so you'll have to let me know if it is any good :) xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Thanks NickyT75! 

I was playing on the wii at my mums hse last weekend and used the wii board too it was so much fun.

We have the Rayman Rabbid Rabbits TV party ... its great fun. Especially as you can use the board as a snow board (sitting down on it, leaning left or right) ... ooo and there's an eighties :dance: moves game in it too ... wld totally recommend. Its good as you can play solo or as a group! 

Going to start up my wii fit tomorrow, saving myself for a whole day of it as not planning on going out anywhere - did all my shopping today! :rofl: I will let you know how i get on! xx


----------



## hekate

I want a wii!


----------



## shmoo75

Well girlies I tested again this morning at about 5:30am with an IC and it was a :bfp:!!!!!! I went back upstairs and grabbed a CB digi and my DH asked me what I was doing and I told him he was going to be a Daddy!!!! Went back downstairs used the CB digi and it took ages but it says Pregnant 1-2!!!!!!!! Well I guess this is it and I am preggers!!!!!!!!! At long bloomin' last!!!!!!!

Anababe - Sorry to hear what your friend said to your son that wasn't very nice. I would ask her exactly what she meant by that and tell her it really upset me. If she is any kind of friend she should talk to you properly and not say things like that to your son.

NickyT - I have FX that you will get your :bfp: too.

LM - I have my FX for you too

Honeysunshine picked the wrong 2wks to be on holiday and away from B&B!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Awwwwwwwwwwww! Shmoo!!!!!!!!! :bfp: :wohoo:

Congratulations hunni!

this is awesome news! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: xx


----------



## Anababe

Morning

LM - Things looking good for you hun :D Have a fun day on you Wii.. im more of an xbox person myself :p hehe

Hekate - Is your donor coming today hun?

Nicky - Can see your temp is the same today hun (yes i do check your chart every morning :blush: hehe) at least it hasnt dropped! FX it keeps going up:hug: Thats a good idea about the Citalopram, thanks!

Shmoo - Have you tested??? lol

Well another positive this morning and i finally believe im pregnant! I may even be brave today and wander over to the 1st Tri! Scary hehe :dohh:

Only thing is, the lines are still faint, def visable without having to tilt the test or anything but still quite faint. The darkness isnt getting progressively stronger each day like i expected, its staying the same, only difference is the length of time its taking to appear. On Friday it took almost 5 mins, Sat around 2-3mins and today almost immediately but still so faint :( im using just a cheap one from the chemist near me so maybe its just the brand of test? Should i try a different one?
They are def Blue so cant be evaps i just thought they'd be stronger by now..

xx


----------



## Anababe

OMG we have totally cross posted!!!!

SHMOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW babe!!!!! well done.

Im actually crying..omg im so happy for you hun :yipee::yipee: wow..


----------



## NickyT75

All these :bfp:'s - how fantastic! :yipee:

Please don't leave me here on my own tho girls :( still come & visit me??

It doesn't look like im getting pregnant any time soon :cry: im now on CD24 & still on HIGH :hissy: (this is the 16th consecutive day!!) :shrug:

My temps are still too low for me to have Ov'd without the monitor picking it up so I really am confused.com!!

I even tried to do an OPK this morning - to double check - but I dropped it down the toilet by mistake!!!! 
:dohh: :dohh: (stoooooooooopid!) :dohh: :dohh: & it was the last one I had!!!!! :dohh: :dohh:

I might be grasping at straws here?? but its a full moon tomorrow & im wondering if my Ov could be holding off until then????

I have never Ov'd this late before & im worried its not gonna happen xx


----------



## hekate

aww shmoo! mega congratulations! have a happy, health pregnancy!

happy news! happy days for team pingu!:wohoo:

:hug:


----------



## Anababe

Awww Nicky hun you wont be left here on you own.. i dont think i could leave, im too used to being here! Hehe ill be coming back everyday to check on you all.. anyway as soon as your ovaries get a move on and let that egg go you'll be joining us in no time!! :D:hugs:

xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

wow, well i only not been on for about 2 days and we got 2 BFP's!

Anababe and schmoo - great news girls, take care of yourselves now! LOok at me, week 29 and still coming in to see you all - you'll never leave girls!! :)

FX for everyone else, Nicky they reckon I ovulated/caught at like CD22. my cycles were only 28-30?


----------



## LittleMermaid

*Congratulations on getting your  shmoo75!!*

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

:hugs:


----------



## hekate

I done the insem!


----------



## hekate

:happydance:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Yay hekate :spermy:'s are en route :happydance::happydance:

Everthng xd for you hun x

:hugs:


----------



## Anababe

yey :dance: Good Luck in the 2ww.. we want lots of lovely symptoms :rofl:

xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Lovin your new status Anababe!


----------



## Anababe

Thanks hun

Im so excited now!! I want you all over in the 1st tri with me and shmoo though.. need all our pingu girlies together

Wonder how Honey is doing, hope shes comes back with some good news for us :D

xx


----------



## hekate

thanks anababe and little mermaid! swim spermies swim!:shipw:

anababe - as for symptoms I am sure I can find loads soon....I have convinced myself that I am pregnant every time.....:rofl:

loving the pregnancy ticker!

shmoo - how are you...any symptoms?

sorry nicky- temps still low.....hope you ovulate tomorrow and we can be symptom spotting buddies!:friends:


----------



## shmoo75

Thanks Girls!!!!!! I am so excitied and scared at the same time. Will be a nervous wreck when I get to 7wks4days as, that is when I m/c last time. DH is trying not to get his hopes up to soon says, he will fine once he sees that heartbeat. I advised him will probably have a scan at about 8wks as, you should be able to see the hb by then. Anababe when are you due around 20/10? When I put in my 1st day of my last AF the stupid preg cals work on a 28 day cycle!!! I wish!!! They all said 9th Oct but, I have added 2wks onto that and, have worked my EDD out to be 23rd Oct which, is my parents Wedding Anniversary!!!! How cool!!! I plan on going to my Dr's on 16/02 which will be when I have missed AF. Yippee!!!!!!!!!! Anababe when you go to your Dr's ask his to do a blood test and, you might even get an early scan as you'd been on antidpressants and, coz of your previous chemical.

NickyT - I OV'd I reckon CD27, 28 or 29 this cycle. My FX are well and trully crossed for you hun. Just keep :sex: as much as you can and, hopefully you wont miss it.

Hekate - Welcome to your 2ww and all the symptom spotting to come.

LM - Are you still testing tomorrow hun? Have my FX crossed for you too.

And here's to Honeysunshine getting back in a weeks time and telling us she is up the duff too.


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck Hekate :friends: I hope the Pingu magic that seems to be in the air at the moment works for you & the :spermy: meets the eggie to form a beautiful friendship any second now! :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Can't wait till Honeysunshine gets back :yipee: she might even have a :bfp: of her own to announce! FX xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi:

I will be testing tomorrow morning, so I will update once I get to work and connected! 
 
Expecting :witch: tomorrow :hissy:, hopefully she wont arrive. Fingers xd!!

All gone quiet here, a few twingey type cramps, still not that hungry - altho I have a chook roasting in the over, roast spuds, veg for dinner tonight - so im sure ill be ready for it once its done. 

I had such a stomach ache this morning when I work up, but then reaslied it was just that I needed to go to the loo phew! Apart from that Ive dreaded going to the loo all day thinking I would wipe and get something I dont want to see knowing she could be lurking.

Anyway, best go and check on the chook I guess ...

:dust to all: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

excuse my typos ... Im obviously not able to spell this evening lol!


----------



## NickyT75

LittleMermaid - Best of luck for testing tomorrow :dust:

Shmoo - Im still soooooooo excited for you hun :yipee: it seems as though you were trying FOREVER!!! xx


----------



## hekate

good luck little mermaid! hope she stays away!

nicky - looks like we need some new recruits!


still have not had pos opk yet....thought it would have been now...bit miffed about that!
never mind...those little swimmers last a few days don't they!? 

go pingus!:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Yep - I agree we defo need some new recruits Hekate!!

Hope you Ov soon hun xx


----------



## hekate

thanks chick! ovulation dust to both of us!:rofl: :happydance:


----------



## Anababe

Aww Hetake and Nicky hope you both ov soon.. and yes those little men will wait around for your egg a few days hekate hehe

LM - Good Luck tomorrow hun :hugs:

Shmoo - Im due 21st Oct :D and i know what you mean, all the calculators work on a 28 day cycle.. mine is only 26days usually, but FF and a couple others say 21st so ill go wi that for now! Im going to ask for bloods done at docs, doubt ill get an early scan but as my last pregnancy ended at 5+5 he may refer me to EPU.. hope so.

I am so excited but im getting close to AF being due (Tuesday) so getting bit scared now, i keep feeling like shes here and running toilet but its just CM. Im getting few cramps now and my CM is very much like my usual pre-AF cm so im bit worried shes gonna turn up :( what doesnt help is my OPK's are getting lighter! I just want my bloods done then i know for sure whats happening. Im probably just worrying over nothing but i cant help it, wont be happy til ive seen little bubs on a scan!:roll:


----------



## NickyT75

Simone - :hug: im sure everything is just fine babe

but do me a favour & step away from the OPK's!!!!!!! they are just making you worry over nothing :hugs:


OK Pingu's - I have a symptom that I've spotted!!!!! well 2 actually :rofl: (even tho I haven't Ov'd... oooops!) :dohh: :rofl:

My @@'s have started to hurt & i've had these weird pains in my lower abdomen since yesterday?? kinda like a stitch?? or a stretch type of pain?? but in 2 seperate places?? :shrug:

Hope it's got something to do with Ov??? :happydance: xx


----------



## Anababe

oooh thats exciting! I get a stitch like pain when im ov'ing but i always get it in my right side.. i hope its a sign of ov for you :D xx

and ok i will stop doing OPK's.. im sorry :blush: hehe

xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Good girl Simone :hugs: xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey Girls,

Well haven't we all bee busy testing! HUGE CONGRATS SMOO AND ANABABE, have to join the pingu bumps thread in preggo journals. I'm sure you can both venture over, I know niki will be pleased to see you over there too! 

Really happy for you girlies! NIcky I think this might be it hunni, I really hope so, Good Luck hekate in your 2 ww. Hope i've not missd anyone. xxxx

Love and cngrats girlies


----------



## hekate

I so agree with nicky...anababe you leave those bloody opk's alone....sending you warm wishes and sticky vibes!

Nicky- that sounds just like ovulation! yipeeeeeee!:yipee:


----------



## shmoo75

NickyT - That sounds like OV to me!!! Quick grab DH and :sex: like your life depends on it :rofl::rofl:

Anabae - What are you like using OPK's as HPT's?!?! Keep away from those sticks and good luck at the Dr's

LM - FX for you this am for testing hope :witch: stays away

Hekate - Here's to you being in the 2ww and up the duff

My symtoms are, boobs hurt on & off, feeling sick on and off(goes away when I eat), emotinal and, feeling tired


----------



## Anababe

Morning

LM - Have you tested hun?

Shmoo - Ive got similar symptoms, im also struggling to sleep at night, wakes up alot and unable to fall back for quite a while, getting few twinges now in my lower right side too.

I've just dropped caeden off at Nursery and im off to the doctors soon.. :)

Hope you all have a lovely day :hug:

xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning all!

Well I tested this morning and nothing - nada - not a 2nd faint line even if you squint! :hissy:

However, on the plus side I do have pink spotting this morning when I wipe :happydance: Trying not to get too excited, as I have some cramps too, and you know how it feels when you think :witch: is lurking and waiting to appear and ruin your day - so fingers xd!

I went to the loo a little while ago, was dreading going (what am I like eh), just in case, but more pink and little bit of brown (sorry if tmi). Can you believe I have been trying to hold my tummy in all morning in the vain hope :witch: wont get through :dohh: :blush:

Anababe - good luck at the drs hun! Let us know how you get on!

Nicky/Hekate ... bring on those eggys!

Anyway, best get back to doing some work - as I want to leave at 1pm.

Lots of :dust: xx


----------



## Anababe

Just done a digi.. says pregnant 1-2 weeks :yipee:

I feel much better now. I am not even going to use these 5 IC HPTs ive got, i believe it now, think theres a couple of OPK's aswel. If any of you want them all i will post them tomorrow :) if not ill see if anyone on the main forum wants them.. have to ask my pingus first though of course lol :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Anababe

Oh yeah and doctor was useless. He said as im only due on tomorrow i shouldnt send my urine sample back til next week as HPT's are not reliable this early :wacko:

As ive just got a pos on a digi i am going to just give my sample back in on Wed

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Anababe said:


> Just done a digi.. says pregnant 1-2 weeks :yipee:
> 
> I feel much better now. I am not even going to use these 5 IC HPTs ive got, i believe it now, think theres a couple of OPK's aswel. If any of you want them all i will post them tomorrow :) if not ill see if anyone on the main forum wants them.. have to ask my pingus first though of course lol :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Oooooooh I could defo do with some OPK's if you have any babe?? :hugs:

I haven't got any left & there is only 2 more sticks for the CBFM so if they both say HIGH I'll be none the wiser :dohh: 
(it has been on HIGH for 17 days now!!) :dohh:

My temp is still low today :cry: so I can't have Ov'd :cry:

Bang goes my theory about the full moon too! :dohh:

Im crapping myself about annovulatory cycles now! 

I've posted loads of questions about them in TTC... hope to god someone can help me coz im really worried :(


P.S. - I still have really sore @@'s so WTF is going on?????!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Anababe

Aww course you can hun but ive just checked and ive only got 2 left. Do you still want them? i can pop them in the post today if you do, if you pm me where i need to send them :hugs:

So sorry this cycle is messing you about, hope you get an answer with whats going on soon :hugs:

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Oh no! :( Pingu has gone quiet again :(

Hope everyone is ok? :hug: xx


----------



## hekate

sorry little mermaid you had a neg test....hope the witch stays away!

anababe- I like your new avatar.....glad you are feeling more confident about your BFP now....must be so amazing to do a digi and have it in writing that you are pregnant! 

nicky- so sorry your temps still low....I wish there was something I could do to make you feel better....but you know yourself that an anovulatory cycle can happen anytime, to any woman.....and it usually means nothing....it's completely normal....but of course I would be the same and worry....so who am I to tell you not too....lol....
but I am absolutely sure you are fine chick....and you might even still ovulate....:hugs:

as for my CBFM....I do not trust it anymore....it gave me a high for the first time today....but reading the stick myself if would defo say it's a peak:amartass:.....I done a digi opk this afternoon and got a smily:smug:....and I actually think I ovulated this afternoon (had a very sharp pain in my left and nothing since)....so timing should be good!:yipee:


----------



## NickyT75

:yipee: thats great news hun! :yipee:

swim :spermy: swim!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Anababe

Yey thats great news hekate :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Sorry not been on all afternoon, had a bit of a stressful day. Went to work this morning was ok (pink spotting - and feeling positive!), then had a text and a conversation with two diff people about family stuff and afterwards I took what they said soooo personally, and I was glad to leave the office when I did as I got in my car and burst into :cry:, in fact I was sobbing (WTF!!)... I felt so stupid, as I never cry like that! I :cry: all the way home (read: 24 miles)! :saywhat:

When I got home my DH looked at me a funny way and I burst into :cry: again too ... (WTF!!!!) ... which upset my DH too, and he even commented he's never seen me like that before! :blush: 

I have no idea whats been going on with me today! I still feel so overly overly emotional and I have no rational explanation for it!! (emotions eh!)

Symptoms today ... since I got home in the afternoon, I went to the loo and I had (tmi alert) like a brown/dark red sludgey thing going on! Its def not red and not pink anymore. Ive had cramps all day, and even now. So keep expecting the real :witch: to arrive imminently. Confused about the b/d-r sludgey stuff, as Ive never had that before, usually :witch: just appears in full glowing red!!

Last month :witch: came a day early, today :witch: was due, but not quite there yet (phew!) ... will report back again in the morning; I guess im clutching at straws this could IB ... but have fingers xd. :shrug:

Sorry, I didnt want to drag anyone down, but I had to get this off my chest (so to spk) tonight. :blush:

Its sounds as though everyone is progressing nicely which is good news and keeps me hopeful too! 

Anyway, night girls, and looking forward to a more positive day tomorrow (as I have the day off too!).

:hugs: xx


----------



## Lilly123

Hi all - just popping in to say hi.. sorry I have been so absent.... Congrats Anababe - fab news!! Good luck girls!!! xxxx Tanya


----------



## shmoo75

LM - Sorry you have been so emotional I have FX that the :witch: stays away and you get your :bfp: soon

Hekate - It sounds like very good timing for you hun FX that you get your:bfp: soon

NickyT - I'm sorry this cycle is messing you about. Worrying about it wont help but, I'm sure you know that already and, its easy for me to sit here and say this when I have already got my :bfp: 

All I want is 2 things now. 1 My little bean st:bfp:icks and all is good and, 2 All my fellow Pingus get their :bfp: (My DH said last night that this little bean had better stick to my inside!!!)


----------



## hekate

hello Tania! how are things with you?

LM - sorry to hear you have been feeling low....hope it is a good sign!

:hug: to all!


----------



## hekate

my CBFM says peak today....and I still think it missed it and I ovulated yesterday!

because (tmi warning): I had no ov pain since yesterday, my cervix is not as open as yesterday and my cm is not stringy any more, still wet, but getting pasty.....

sorry had to share! just because you girls were right.....you should always listen to your body!....well except when it comes to the tww of course:muaha:


----------



## Anababe

Morning

LM - So sorry you've been feeling so emotional, i hope you get your BFP soon. Have you tested today?

Shmoo - I was saying the same thing to my friend yesterday.. i want a stickky little jellytot to stay and grow in me and all my pingu girlies to be over in the first tri with us :)

Hekate - woo for the timing being so good! even if your peak is right, the insem was done in plenty time to catch that egg! Good luck in to 2ww hun :hugs:

Really want you all over there, i hope Honey comes back with some good news for us this week :D

I was so emotional last night, kept crying for no reason :roll: Going out for a meal today with my friend and caeden to celebrate. See im crying again now, its all happy/excited crying but it makes me look crazy :rofl:

xx


----------



## NikiJJones

OMG! What has been happening here????
Just heard the news from Shmoo!
Congrats to Shmoo and Simone on those lovely :bfp:s!!!!!!
Wishing for happy and healthy 9 months ahead and beautiful babies!!
xxxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Still got very dark brown/dark red stuff going on, alhough Im beginning to think this is the dreaded :with: this morning - as when I wiped there was quite a bit; still got lots of cramps too. So I didnt test this morning, didnt want to waste the one hpt I have left! :hissy: Not over I guess until :witch: shows her red coat!! (sorry!).

xx


----------



## Anababe

Aww sorry hun :hugs: hope its not the horrible :witch:

Niki - Thanks hun :D its so exciting! Hope your doing ok!! :D
xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Tanya :wave: and Nikki :wave:

its great to see you both :friends: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Guess what Pingu's.........?


:yipee: :wohoo: I've got us a new recruit!!! :wohoo: :yipee:

Her name is Reedy - she's really lovely & she'll be along shortly!! :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Well Pingu's...............

Hang onto your hats!!! coz I've just been thru the journo's like a dose of salts!! :rofl: :rofl:

I've invited loads of fresh meat :muaha: so hopefully a lot of new friends will be appearing in here very soon!

Oooooooooh im sooooooooo excited!!!!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: xx


----------



## Chris77

Hi :hi: 

I'm Joining!!! :dance:

Nicky has invited me. :D

This is our 6th cycle TTC with irregular cycles. I think I'm on a 43 day cycle this time around.

:dust: :dust: to all!!


----------



## Reedy

Hi everyone 

Nicky has told me all about Team Pingu & how you've all been getting lovely :bfp: x 
Hope you dont mind me Gatecrashing :blush: x 

This is our 6th cycle ttc & I'm on CD20 x 
my cycle lengths have been anywhere between 28 & 32 days so havent got a fricking clue when the slagbag is due x 

Good Luck to you all hoping there will be lots more :bfp:s soon x x x x


----------



## DaisyDuke

:wohoo: look at all the new recruits :flower: Nicky


----------



## Anababe

oooh new members!! :D

Hello Chris and Reedy welcome to Team Pingu :happydance:

I cant keep my eyes open today! So sleepy. Caeden has made a right mess theres magnetic letters all over the place. Going to tidy up then pop to the post office for you Nicky :)

xx


----------



## NickyT75

:wohoo: it worked!!!!!!! :wohoo: some fresh meat around the place! :wohoo: 

Welcome Chris & Reedy :friends: xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

:rofl: fresh meat :rofl: sounds like were gonna eat them :rofl: :munch:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

OK OK - We promise not to eat any of the newbies! :rofl: xx


----------



## Anababe

Haha :rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hello :wave:

Can I join in???? But only if you eat me!!! Esp the tummy area I could do with losing a few pounds


----------



## hekate

hello nikki.....hope you are okay! you are so far gone already!:hugs:
:hi:daisyduke

hello & and huge welcome to Chris, Reedy (I think we were cycle buddies once before!) and Sambatiki! so nice to have you here!

I am all confused now and forgot what I was gonna say to whom....:rofl:
this is really gonna be difficult with my memory...new names and lots of action...:rofl:


----------



## hekate

thanks nicky for recruiting! well done!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Welcome to all the new recruits to Team Pingu! :happydance:

Great job Nicky! :hugs:

Think the :witch: finally arrived this afternoon, so almost day/half later than expected! Back to the drawing board for me!


----------



## hekate

sorry LM witch got you!


----------



## NickyT75

LM - :hug: so sorry chick - lets hope Pingu works his magic next cycle for you xx


----------



## NickyT75

Isn't it great - we have 3 new recruits already :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: (1 for each of you)

there hopefully will be a few more once they check their journo's and see the invites too :) xx


----------



## NickyT75

:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: Yay! I got another new recruit signed up!! :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo:

Her name is Lyns :friends: & she is fantabulous!! :cloud9:

She cant come to say hello just yet as she is somewhere on a Swiss Ski Slope ATM! :cold: (or more likely apres ski :drunk:) :rofl:

But she's defo gonna join :plane: when she gets back! :yipee: :happydance: xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

:wohoo: i LOVE Lyns :dance:


----------



## hekate

it's a bit quiet round here! how come?

I am only 1dpo and already convinced I am pregnant (that is really early...even for me):rofl:
I know that is impossible and of course I am only joking!!!...sort of

here is to:drunk:: PMA, symptom spotting and the craziness of ttc :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck hekate! :dust:

I think its quiet coz the newbies haven't settled in properly yet... im sure things will liven up again tomorrow :) xx


----------



## Sprat

Hello girls :wave: 

I found a lovely invite in mine and lol78's journals to join team Pingu so here I am! :happydance:

I am looking forward to getting to know members of team Pingu and will be sneaking into some of your journals soon!

:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Sprat :wave:

I can see you lurking :rofl: come in and say hello xx


----------



## NickyT75

ooooooops! you got your post in before mine :dohh: :rofl:

Welcome to team Pingu hun :friends: xx


----------



## hekate

hello sprat & welcome!


----------



## NickyT75

:happydance: I was a very busy bunny today rounding up all the new recruits!

Im very pleased with the response so far too! :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Honeysunshine won't recognise things when she gets back from her holidays! :rofl: xx


----------



## hekate

NickyT75 said:


> Honeysunshine won't recognise things when she gets back from her holidays! :rofl: xx

somebody ought to warn her :rofl:


----------



## Anababe

Wow havent you been busy Nicky :rofl:

Team Pingu will be busy again in no time :D

Good Luck in the 2ww Hekate, heres to loads of symptom spotting and early POAS!! haha Hopefully you'll be joining us in 1st tri very soon!

Posted your things today Nicky so you should get them tomorrow :) :hugs: I put extra extra babydust on them for you :dust: hehe

Im off to bed now girls soo sleepy

Nighty night xxx :hug:


----------



## shmoo75

:wave: Hi Fellow Pingus

Wow we have loads of new recruits. Hello and welcome to you all. I will still be hanging around here for a while even though I am up the duff!!!! It's so exciting!!! My DH keeps asking me am I sure? and that he thinks I dreamt it:rofl::rofl: It does feel like a dream until, my boobs hurt, the feeling of sickness hits and, the tiredness hits me!!!! I so hope you all feel like me by Easter. Sending loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust: to you all


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Buddies :wave:

My stooopid CBFM has gone back to LOW this morning (after 18 days of being HIGH) :dohh:

so I have indeed had an anovulatory cycle this time (Boooooooooo!)

So - Defo no :bfp: for me but just wanted to drop some :dust: off for everyone else xx


----------



## Reedy

Hi everyone x 

Thanks for the warm welcome x 

HeKate - I agree think we were in a cycle thread together before x 


Hope everyone is well 
sending lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Oh & how do I get the Team pingu Sig???


----------



## mum2joe

https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c77/grannyphonic/funny.gif

Hellooooo Team Pingu...yes it's all Nicky's fault :rofl:

I do however come bearing penguin related gifts!

You seem to be getting a high rate of penguin related succesful pregnancies in here,so we have come to fill those penguin sized holes left by those who have moved on to that mystical land of 1st tri & beyond (I've looked in the back of my wardrobe & can't seem to find it)

*Shhhh I may have nicked this penguiny image from Samba's house (cheers Lola)...along with her flat screen telly...oo & her husband, but she'll never notice*

& no matter how much you beg & plead.....you're not getting the telly back :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: ah mum2joe you made it over here :happydance:

so glad you could join us :)

im not 100% sure how you get the Pingu logo - i think you just copy & paste it??? its so long ago i honestly dont remember but im sure one of the girls will be able to explain :blush: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Simone -my parcel arrived this morning thankyou hun :hug:

Im gonna save them to use next cycle tho coz I dont wanna waste the special lucky baby :dust: when I didn't even Ov this month xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi ladies!! 

Congrats Shmoo on your :bfp:!!! 

Mum2joe - Just wondering who's hubby you found in my house :rofl: I dont have one!!! Thought Mr S looked a little different! Please could you find out who random Hubby is and return him as Im sure there's an angry wife out there somewhere!! :rofl: And dont worry about the flat screen I'll claim on the insurance!

No news here!!! RUBBISH NO SYMPTOMS!! :grr:

Best of luck ladies :dust:


----------



## Anababe

Afternoon girlies

Hope everyone is well.. im not feeling too great today but you girls make me laugh :rofl::rofl:

Nicky - good glad you got it :) Hope they bring you your BFP Next cycle so you can come join us in 1st tri :hugs:

Hekate - Hows you hun? No symptoms yet? :rofl: ok so maybe its a bit early but you never know!!

Anyone new Pingu's wanting the Pingu siggy copy and paste this link into your signature but take out all the **

****https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u208/shorty-73/TeamPingu-1.jpg****

xxx


----------



## mum2joe

Sambatiki said:


> Mum2joe - Just wondering who's hubby you found in my house :rofl: I dont have one!!! Thought Mr S looked a little different! Please could you find out who random Hubby is and return him as Im sure there's an angry wife out there somewhere!! :rofl: And dont worry about the flat screen I'll claim on the insurance!

Shite so who's DH have I got gagged & bound in my shed (now there's a whole different website in that one sentence)
oh well he may come in useful for something- some poor woman is very much missing her flat screen telly though-you may want to check with the neighbours.....


----------



## Chris77

HEY! Where do I get one of those nifty Team Pingu blinkie for my sig??


----------



## Anababe

Hey chris, i posted the link to it on the previous page :) xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girlies :hi:

just a flying visit for me as i've been to my friends funeral so im not feeling too chatty...

but i wanted to say it brought a smile to my face seeing the team thread still going strong :)

so keep up the chatter ladies & I'll be back to my old loveable (& modest :blush:) self by tomorrow! 

Hugs & :dust: to you all :hug: xxx


----------



## Anababe

Aww Nicky :hugs: Hope your feeling better soon! xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Mumtojoe - The telly's missing as is the random penguin....... If the gagged man is handsome.... KEEP HIM!!!! Or send him back to my house...... Im sure I could find him some cleaning to do..... NAKED! 

Nicky - :hug:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Im back off my hols early - guess which loser broke her arm on day one???

anyway, sliver lining is I tested about 10 mins ago! 3 days early!!! faint :bfp: BLOODY HELL!! not getting hopes up yet...but fx!!

havent read trhough last 10 days of oposts but I see Nicky has been recruiting!!

Please no congrats yet...im pensive!! you are the only people ive told!!


----------



## Anababe

OMG Honey!! Keeping everything crossed this is your BFP hun!!!

Wow how amazing would that be.. 3 BFP's in a week!! :D:D

Good Luck hun and sorry about your arm.. that was a silly thing to do!

xx


----------



## Poshie

Hello.....just dropping by to say hello and hoping for some luck this cycle. Can I be a member of two teams? I'm also in team Kokopelli you see. But I reckon I need to spread my bets (or is that legs?) with this ttc malarkey so there we go! My name's Poshie and I have been ttc since December, so not long. Looking forward to ov'ing hopefully this weekend and making February my month for a :bfp:

Good luck all :dust: :happydance: :dust:


----------



## hekate

Honeysunshine! that is unbelievable! 3!bfp's for Team Pingu! how amazing!
so sorry about your arm, poor chick! sending you mega sticky vibes for the bean!

hello and welcome to mum2joe and poshie!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Honey - FX for you! gutted about your arm! 

Welcome new recruits, I'm an oldie here now, but keep tabs on these girls  WHo's in charge of thread testing, copy and pasting and BFP's now? anyone go some time lol!


----------



## HoneySunshine

I kind of took the role on after Rah got up the duff..

so if everyobe will pm me with test dates that would be cool

please be paitient though - i only have one arm!! So slow!


----------



## Anababe

Aww bless you, poor thing. :hug:

Welcome to team Pingu Poshie :)

xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ye swelcome Poshie!!! xxx :dust:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Welcome back honeysunshine!:hugs: Sorry to hear about your arm; but very pleased to hear your other news, and I have everything xd for you hun! x

Welcome to the new newbies! This is a great team - having only recently joined myself - the pingus here are lovely! :thumbup:

I made a bit of a :dohh: on my FF (fertility friend) calendars, I merged some stuff, tried to undo it and fooked it up basically :hissy: :blush:; so Ive been trying to get back up n running, fink Ive done it now. Glad I had saved some pics of my charts, and kept a record of my temps (phew!) 

Anyhoo, updated my signature, put FF back on, and will start temping again 2moz promise :blush:

:hug: and :dust: to all!! xx


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! welcome home Honeysunshine! :yipee:

Oh dear thats rubbish news about your arm :( but OMG!! about the other thing!! :yipee:

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Welcome to team Pingu Poshie :hugs:

Its fine to be in as many teams as you like as long as you remember to pop in & update both of them :) xx


----------



## Reedy

Yay I have a Pingu Sig :happydance: Thanks Anababe 

Bloody hell this is the team to be in if you want a :bfp: x 3 bfps in a week 

Honeyshine - sorry you broke your arm sweets hope it gets mended soon x 
and fx for the other news *does a mini yay* 

Nicky - Hope your ok huni x sending you mega huge snuggles :hug::hugs::hug:

I'm cd 21 & I think I'm 6 dpo but not too sure x I dont use opks or anything so I just guess :blush:
cycles have varied from 28 days to 32 days x last cycle was 30 days so slagbag is due anywhere between the 18th & the 22nd x

sending you all heaps of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NickyT75

So who do we have in TTC Team Pingu now?

NickyT75 - ????? waiting for weirdo cycle to finish :dohh:
Honeysunshine (officially - but not for much longer!)
Hekate - Testing 22nd Feb 
Tanya
Daisyduke
LittleMermaid
Chris77
Sambatiki
Reedy
mum2joe
Lyns
Sprat
Poshie

Most Recent :bfp:'s - Anababe & Shmoo75 (Honey isn't properly announcing yet)

Other :bfp:'s - SammieLouize Rah NikiJJones Shining_star xxJacquixx LittleBee

Erm...... have I forgotten anyone?? :friends: *best go back a few pages to check!!* xx


----------



## NickyT75

I've probably forgotten a few :blush: so just let me know if you can think of anyone else!

If you want to tell us your testing dates please do & either myself or Honey will update the list for everyone to obsess over :happydance: xx


----------



## hekate

official testing day is 22nd Feb...erm not sure I will make it till then....
but you never know I might surprise myself!:rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Oooooooh Pingu's I have some exciting news........


(no not THAT!!! :dohh:)... but I've just had shedloads of EWCM!!!! :happydance: 
so... im thinking that maybe - just maybe im gonna Ov this cycle after all??!!! :happydance:

it will be really really weird if I Ov on CD28 coz AF was due anytime from today onwards & my CBFM went to LOW this morning :shrug:

But im gonna get some :sex: tonight anyway - don't wanna waste the opportunity 'just incase' :rofl: xx


----------



## hekate

good luck nicky!


----------



## HoneySunshine

good luck Nicky :dust:


----------



## HoneySunshine

*Testing!!*

LittleMermaid -
NickyT - 
DaisyDuke - 
HeKate - 22nd Feb
Tanya -
Chris77 -
Sambatiki -
Reedy -
mum2joe -
Lyns -
Sprat -
Poshie -


:bfp::bfp::bfp:


February
Anababe, Shmoo, HoneySunshine

November
NikiJJones

August
SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah

July
Shining Star, Owo, LittleBee

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## HoneySunshine

I got 2 more faint but visible :bfp: today :dance:


----------



## NickyT75

HoneySunshine said:


> I got 2 more faint but visible :bfp: today :dance:

:wohoo: thats great news!! :wohoo: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Well - seeing as I had all that EWCM last night...

I used 1 of the OPK's that Simone sent me (thanks Simone :friends:) & here it is...

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/042-1.jpg

sorry its a bit blurry - my phone isnt very good at close-ups :rofl:

but i'd say its a definate + wouldn't you?? :happydance: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

yey!! sod the cbfm!!

good ol poas!!! whoop whoop!!


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: im not even using the CBFM now...all the sticks are finished for this cycle :dohh: 

it just looks like my PEAK has happened too late to get picked up on it! :dohh: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Yay Nicky :happydance: glad to see you finally got your surge!!

HoneySunshine - im so plsd for you too :happydance: 

Re testing dates I guess mine will be around 6-7 Mar this cycle (AF wld be due 7 Mar - but hopefully :af:) - will see if I can wait that long tho :rofl:

Im all out of poas ... so going to have a browse on the ol ebay to see who has the best offers!

xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey, just popping in to see how your all doing. Welcome to new recruits! It is a lovely team here, and there's nothing makes me happier than when I see one of our fellow pinguettes getting :bfp:'s! It's wonderful!

Well pattern says three this month gotta be three next month too! I reckon if we worked out the % success rate it's a pretty good team to be on too! hehe!

FX for all of you this cycle, loadsa sticky glu to sunshine, anababe and smoo. Loadsa babba :dust: to all the other girlies. Nicky so glad your ovulating. off to bed with you know, or kitchen table or the front room chairs! lol!!!! Hekate 1 DPO and convinced preggers already go go pma! lol 

Good Luck girls catch ya soon! xxxx


----------



## Poshie

For the record, I will be testing around Feb 28/29. Let's make it a bumper month for bumps! Good luck all :D :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## NickyT75

Was just gonna post complaining that none of the new recruits had checked in :dohh: :rofl:

but luckily Poshie got here before me! :rofl: so im satsfied for the time being! :) xx


----------



## Reedy

sorry I'm late had a drama in the kitchen whilst doing my spaghetti hoops x was just waiting for my toast when it popped up burnt & landed on the floor :dohh:
Had a horrible morning with me losing my temper more than once :hissy: why i have to work with a bunch of fuckwits I dont know I'm about ready to bitch slap someone :trouble
went to sleep at about 10.00pm last night & still feeling mega tired x i may wake up soon with a few spaghetti hoops stuck to my face :rofl: x 

If no sign of the slagbag I'll be testing on the 23rd Feb 

Nicky so glad you got your surge hope you get more jiggy jiggy in tonight x 

Hope everyones well x


----------



## Sambatiki

Just Checking in ladies!!!! :wave:

(Before Nicky puts me in detention :rofl: ) 

Nothing new to report for me 10DPO here and going to test on Valentines..... praying that I'll be able to give MR S the bestest valentines ever!!! 

Do you think we could have a little testing date board??? Just so we can keep tabs on everyone.......... Also so I know who to POAS push each day!!! :rofl: 

Best of luck TTC ladies :dust: and lots of sticky healthy baby :dust: to the pingu bumps!! xxxx

*EDITED* To add!!! That I hadnt realised Id missed 6 million pages!!! 

So BIG CONGRATS to honeysunshine on your :bfp: :yipee: :hug: for the broken arm! 

And please add official testing date 16th Feb........... but whats a couple of days between friends!!


----------



## NickyT75

HoneySunshine said:


> *Testing!!*
> 
> LittleMermaid -
> NickyT - :confused:
> DaisyDuke -
> HeKate - 22nd Feb
> Tanya -
> Chris77 -
> Sambatiki - 16th Feb
> Reedy - 23rd Feb
> mum2joe -
> Lyns -
> Sprat -
> Poshie - 28th Feb
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> 
> February
> Anababe, Shmoo, HoneySunshine
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star, Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:


just updated the test board xx


----------



## NickyT75

HoneySunshine said:


> *Testing!!*
> 
> LittleMermaid -
> NickyT - :confused:
> DaisyDuke -
> HeKate - 22nd Feb
> Tanya -
> Chris77 -
> Sambatiki - 16th Feb
> Reedy - 23rd Feb
> mum2joe -
> Lyns -
> Sprat -
> Poshie -28th Feb
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> 
> February
> Anababe, Shmoo, HoneySunshine
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star, Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Updated :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

:shrug: did it twice apparently :dohh: :rofl: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Just ordered my next batch of OPKs ready for next week, and of course (she says with a hopeful grin) some HPTs too!

DH has been warned, that there will be lots of :sex: next week and the week after too :rofl: altho not quite sure how we're gonna manage seeing as he starts back on night shift from Sun for 5 nights but hey, I'll just have to wake up early and catch him as he gets into bed, and before I head off to work :rofl::rofl:

The joys of TTC!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Testing Daisyduke is confused.com :rofl: no idea where im at, sorry :(


----------



## Reedy

LittleMermaid said:


> DH has been warned, that there will be lots of :sex: next week and the week after too :rofl: *altho not quite sure how we're gonna manage seeing as he starts back on night shift from Sun for 5 nights but hey, I'll just have to wake up early and catch him as he gets into bed, and before I head off to work* :rofl::rofl:
> 
> The joys of TTC!

Sounds like you have the same problem I have LM x Its a bugger bcus every month DH's nights always fall on the days I OV :hissy: x


----------



## NickyT75

DaisyDuke said:


> Testing Daisyduke is confused.com :rofl: no idea where im at, sorry :(

same as me!! we are both too messed up to have a set date :rofl: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> HoneySunshine said:
> 
> 
> *Testing!!*
> 
> LittleMermaid -
> NickyT - :confused:
> DaisyDuke - :confused:
> HeKate - 22nd Feb
> Tanya -
> Chris77 -
> Sambatiki - 16th Feb
> Reedy - 23rd Feb
> mum2joe -
> Lyns -
> Sprat -
> Poshie -28th Feb
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> 
> February
> Anababe, Shmoo, HoneySunshine
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star, Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Updated :happydance: xxClick to expand...

updated to include Daisy @ confused.com x


----------



## DaisyDuke

:rofl:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Nicky, I'm a little surprised noone has got here before me and said this. but..... You CD28 (very late for OV if you should be on now) and you POAS but a OV one. 

Don't you get a positive on there like a HPT when that's Positive???????


----------



## HoneySunshine

I thought that too Sammie!

have you tested on a cheapie just to be sure hun?


----------



## Anababe

Hi Pingus

Sorry not been on all day.. ive been so ill. Good old sickness has got me, i was woken by it at 4:30am and have been sick many times since then :dohh: But, im not really sure if its MS or ive picked up a bug as its not just sickness im having problems with :blush: lol

Honey - Wow hun, im so pleased for you!! Havent us Pingu girlies done good this month!! :hugs:

Nicky - Yey a +OPK!! Told you i sprinkled extra extra dust on them.. but i agree maybe do a HPT?? :dust:

Hekate - How you feeling hun?

Sorry everyone ive missed my memory doesnt go back that far.. even though ive just read it all this minute :roll: :rofl:

:hug::hug:

xx


----------



## NickyT75

sammielouize said:


> Nicky, I'm a little surprised noone has got here before me and said this. but..... You CD28 (very late for OV if you should be on now) and you POAS but a OV one.
> 
> Don't you get a positive on there like a HPT when that's Positive???????

yeah that can sometimes be true hun, but not in this case coz I didn't Ov in the middle of my cycle when I should have done, so it must have been delayed??

I just lost my best friend around the time I would normally have Ov'd so im guessing the stress stopped my egg from being released & my body is having another shot at it now??

i know there's no way im pregnant (coz of my temps) so im saving myself the disappointment of seeing a :bfn: 

believe me... if I thought there was even the slightest chance I could be pregnant id test coz id wanna know sooner rather than later IYKWIM? :friends: xx


----------



## NickyT75

sorry you are feeling rubbish Simone hun :hug:

yep your lucky OPK picked up my LH surge :happydance: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Cant believe the snow has returned! It took me an hour and a half to get home from work this eve; and it was quite scary coming through the village to get to my house!

There is almost 2 inches of snow out there now!! Pic attached!

With a bit of luck/fingers xd it will still be there 2mrw morning/or freeze so I dont have to drive to wk tomorrow, and I can wk from home!! :happydance: 

Well it will be Friday; in fact 'it will be Chocolate Friday'!! It was a thing we used to have somewhere I used to work - a few of us used to try and not have any choc until Fri (diff - oh yeh!), but we used to treat ouselves on Fri at work - yummy! Here's to choc Fri!! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Image019.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NickyT75

Mmmmmmmm! Chocolate :) im having some now! x


----------



## LittleMermaid

:rofl:

I caved in and just indulged in a small caramel choc egg! :blush:, not quite Friday yet, but hey we all need some sustenance whilst ttc dont we!


----------



## Reedy

We had loads of snow too LM x 
mmmmmm chocolate I have to wait until saturday for my chocolate day yum x


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy - Boooooooo! didn't you know it was chocolate friday tomorrow??? 

Ask LittleMermaid... she'll back me up on this one! :muaha: xx


----------



## Sprat

NickyT75 said:


> If you want to tell us your testing dates please do & either myself or Honey will update the list for everyone to obsess over :happydance: xx

Hello again! :wave: 

I have had a bit of a weird one this month so I don't really know when to test but :witch: is due 22nd Feb.

If anyone has any ideas about what my temps have been doing this month I would love to hear them!

I am thinking perhaps I didn't ovulate but not sure - this is only my second month of temping and it is pretty different from last month!

:dust:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Its always been Chocolate Friday - its law! :rofl:

Cmon dont wait til Saturday ... join in the fun on thank crunchie its Friday :rofl::rofl:

Even if its a choc covered biccie - it just has to be done!


----------



## Sprat

NickyT75 said:


> Well - seeing as I had all that EWCM last night...
> 
> I used 1 of the OPK's that Simone sent me (thanks Simone :friends:) & here it is...

Thats fantastic news! - better late then never! :hugs:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hi Sprat ... didnt want to read n run ... :hugs:

Im not too sure on the ol temps Im afraid; still trying to figure out mine lol! Im sure someone in the team will have a look and be able to offer some advice.


----------



## NickyT75

Sprat said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> If you want to tell us your testing dates please do & either myself or Honey will update the list for everyone to obsess over :happydance: xx
> 
> Hello again! :wave:
> 
> I have had a bit of a weird one this month so I don't really know when to test but :witch: is due 22nd Feb.
> 
> If anyone has any ideas about what my temps have been doing this month I would love to hear them!
> 
> I am thinking perhaps I didn't ovulate but not sure - this is only my second month of temping and it is pretty different from last month!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I posted my thoughts in your journo chick - but im thinking you may have Ov'd CD13/14?? and if so... your temps are looking very good right now :happydance: 
they are clearly higher than last month which is a very good sign as you tend to find they normally follow a very similar pattern every month (unless you are preggo!!) :happydance:

I'll be keeping a close eye on you from now on! :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

HoneySunshine said:


> *Testing!!*
> 
> Tanya - 15th Feb (took a guess babe)
> Sambatiki - 16th Feb
> HeKate - 22nd Feb
> Sprat - 22nd Feb
> Reedy - 23rd Feb
> Poshie -28th Feb
> LittleMermaid - 6th Mar
> NickyT - :confused:
> DaisyDuke - :confused:
> Chris77 -
> mum2joe -
> Lyns -
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> 
> February
> Anababe, Shmoo, HoneySunshine
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star, Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Updated again xx


----------



## Sprat

Thanks for popping into my journal Nicky! My chart was so clear last month but this month :confused:

I am hoping that it is 10th cycle lucky but tbh I normally get ov pains and only noticed them around CD9/10 this month which made no sense with my temps! Determined to stay optimistic though.

Btw I am with Reedy - will also be waiting until saturday for chocolate! :lol:

:dust:


----------



## NickyT75

its possible that you did Ov around then if you had the pains hun, I just assumed that would be too early (would only make your cycle 23 days) so thats why im saying CD13/14 xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

please add my testing date as 6/7 March - thanks xx


----------



## Sprat

NickyT75 said:


> its possible that you did Ov around then if you had the pains hun, I just assumed that would be too early (would only make your cycle 23 days) so thats why im saying CD13/14 xx

I am rarely late but have been 5 days or so early a couple of times since ttc so it is possible for my cycle to be 23 days but my temps were flat around that time? xx
Actually it was CD10/11 cos I got a tiny spot of blood on CD11 am. Which is quite usual around ov!


----------



## shmoo75

I don't visit Team Pingu for 1 day and I miss Honeysunshine announcing her :bfp: Huge congratulations I am now off to find your announcement.

NickyT - So glad to read you have had your surge my FX for you and the rest of you here's some :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Pingu's :wave:

Something very weird is happeing...

I did the other OPK that Simone sent me & it came up straight away - darker than the control line/yesterdays + :confused: 
but my temp still hasn't gone up to indicate anything is happening :confused:

I thought the LH surge was only sposed to last a few hours? & was easily missed because of the short time it was here for :confused:

I haven't got any OPK's left to check todays :dohh: so im gonna have to see if I can buy some more today :shrug:

Confused.com :shrug: xx


----------



## Anababe

Morning

Nicky - Aw hun i dunno why you would get 2 +OPK's. Maybe yesterdays was just the lead up to it and todays is actually your surge? Im not sure hun, i remember when i got 3 days of +opks and i was also very confused :dohh: Hope you figure out whats going on soon! :hugs:

LM - Wow im glad i dont live where you do, i absolutely hate snow haha its stopped here now, we had a few days of it but nothing like your picture! :roll:

Im not really sure what to think this morning, ive just rang docs to get my results to confirm the pregnancy and get booked in with doc but its come back neg!! I was so shocked, i didnt even consider a neg result after all my pos tests. Could they be wrong? Ive done 4 normal ones and 2 digi's, all positive.. cant be wrong can they :( Im worried now. Going to send off another sample this morning. Im hoping it was just too early!

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Here is a piccy of both the OPK's for you to compare...

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/022-1.jpg

What do you think girls??? :shrug: xx


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: Simone im pretty sure the doctors tests arent as sensitive as the HPT's

you wouldn't have got positives on digi's if you weren't preg so don't worry babe :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

In fact the doctors round here dont even confirm your pregnancy if you've had a positive HPT

They just trust the HPT to be right coz they are better than the ones used by them! xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Yay wfh today! I so didnt want to have to try and drive to work this morning! Phew! 

Well seems Ive had the shortest AF ever, 3 days, nowt left, how bizarre! Oh well, waiting for that ov next weekend now; hopefully my poas will arrive by tomorrow so I will be stocked up and ready!

Nicky - your 2nd opk certainly looks darker hun! :thumbup:
Best you still get some more :sex: just in case - coz you never know - and it all helps eh :rofl:


Anababe - oh hun - these drs what do they know eh! You have several confirmations that you are pgt, so dont worry (easier said than done I know) :hugs: Send in the other test, if nothing else for your own piece of mind. :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah - I got some more :sex: last night (& the night before) 'just incase' :rofl:

don't think we've ever had as much :sex: as we have this cycle!! :rofl: :rofl: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> Tanya - 15th Feb (took a guess babe)
> Sambatiki - 16th Feb
> HeKate - 22nd Feb
> Sprat - 22nd Feb
> Reedy - 23rd Feb
> Poshie -28th Feb
> LittleMermaid - 6th Mar
> NickyT - :confused:
> DaisyDuke - :confused:
> Chris77 -
> mum2joe -
> Lyns -
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> 
> February
> Anababe, Shmoo, HoneySunshine
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star, Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Friday 13th Update xx


----------



## Anababe

Yeah its ok, doc just saw me quickly and said the hospital tests are not as sensitive so not to worry. I did a digi whilst i was in there (i had one left) just to be sure and it came up positive, i showed it doc and he said ill def be pregnant just takes longer for their tests so not to send off the sample now for another week. They wont book me in to the midwife til they have it confirmed.. never did that last time just took my word for it :roll:

Nicky - glad you've got plenty BD in hun :rofl:

xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi girls i think finally the lines is on its way on an opk fx for a +opk this weekend :wohoo:


----------



## NickyT75

:wohoo: fo Simone & :wohoo: for Daisy too! :wohoo: xx


----------



## Anababe

:wohoo: FX Daisy :yipee:


----------



## NickyT75

I just did another OPK and it was even darker???????

WTF??? is going on?? :confused: these are from CD27/28 & 29 respectively

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/044-1.jpg xx


----------



## Anababe

Wow Nicky, i know you said it cant be possible but maybe you should try one of those HPT's, just to rule it out! and if it comes back neg then you have some surge going on there and need to :sex::sex: (if anymore than you already have is even possible :rofl: )

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

I did an IC last night just to rule it out- coz even I was starting to have doubts!!

:bfn: so no suprise there :dohh: x


----------



## Anababe

Ahh well it had to be ruled out :hugs: Well you must be having a longer surge.. all you can do it keep Bd'ing and see what happens. It should show in your temps if you do ov this late shouldn't it. How wierd though if you havent had a cycle this long before :wacko: 

xx


----------



## Reedy

HI Girls x 

Nicky sorry it was a :bfn: so must be one hell of a surge x keep up the jiggy jiggy x x x 


CD23 8dpo (I think) feeling so tired today I may have to have a :sleep: when tesco have been x 
getting a bit of backache on & off & have 3 huge spots on my chin but I'm not symptom spotting :blush:
boobs keep getting funny pains in them too, not a constant pain just now & again get like shootting pains even had a slight tingling in them today :shrug: I dont know x 

Hope everyone is well x x x


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi:

Nicky - your oving on fire arent you :rofl: its all sounding good for you hun! Sorry you got a bfn tho. Kepp smiling tho, your ov's r brimming with their own excitement by the sounds of it! 

Anababe ... so plsd you were able to get to the drs and sort everything out; at least you have peace of mind now. :hugs:

Reedy - lovin the symptom spotting (not :rofl:) ... keep em coming 

Daisy - sounds like things are looking up for you too hun - bring on those +++s :hugs:

I know its naughty, but I cant help but mention :blush:......... its Chocolate Fridayyyyyyyyy ...... go on indulge yourself ..... you all deserve it :hugs:

:dust: :dust: an even more :dust: to all us pingus xxx


----------



## Anababe

Reedy said:


> .... but I'm not symptom spotting :blush:

Not much!! :rofl: thats what we like to see.. plenty Symptom Spotting!

Infact 8dpo.. you should be POAS soon :rofl::rofl: Im not Poas pushing honest :blush:

xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Talking of poas ... my new batch of opks arrived today woohoo!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Cant wait to get cracking on them 

:blush:


----------



## mum2joe

LM...in honour of Choccie Friday, I'm sat here eating a chocolate flapjack-only because you told me to you understand- forcing it down I am...

Honey HUGE congrats on your BFP- wowzers what a valentines pressie for OH!! I broke my leg in a v impressive way in Sept (both bones, multiple breaks, 2 plates & 7 screws later-dislocated knee & ankle too-nice) so sympathise with the GRRRRRRR I want to be able to do it NOW!!!!!

Nicky keep shagging-poor Sean, the poor mans hoo-hee will be worn away!

Mmmm yep, nice non symptom spotting there Reedy, you're as bad as me...

Or maybe not quite as bad...I had some hpts arrive & just had to try them out- for research sake, even though I am only on cycle day 6 & haven't started BDing yet :rofl:

Anababe- how to give you a rectal prolapse in one easy step by telling you it was a BFN, thanks for that...glad you were able to show up how shite their testing is- makes you wonder how many pgs they miss????

Jeez this is a fertile set of penguins in here, go Pingu's!!


----------



## mum2joe

& just in case anyone EVER doubted that penguins do indeed kick ass...

https://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c77/grannyphonic/penguin.jpg


----------



## mum2joe

Ooo last one, Nicky can you put me down for testing on march 11th- ish!! Last 2 cyles have been 35 & 30 days so I should be VERY pg by then...ta muchly lovely xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> *Testing!!!*
> 
> Tanya - 15th Feb (took a guess babe)
> Sambatiki - 16th Feb
> HeKate - 22nd Feb
> Sprat - 22nd Feb
> Reedy - 23rd Feb
> Poshie -28th Feb
> LittleMermaid - 6th Mar
> mum2joe - 11th Mar
> NickyT - :confused:
> DaisyDuke - :confused:
> Chris77 -
> Lyns -
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> 
> February
> Anababe, Shmoo, HoneySunshine
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star, Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Friday 13th Update xxClick to expand...

Just need testing info for Lyns & Chris77 now! :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

*** new members are more than welcome to join BTW *** 

:kiss: xx


----------



## NickyT75

(im talking to you Frecklesweet) :friends: :rofl: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Frecklesweet is an original!! 

Check you out touting for business :rofl:

I hv bad news, its chocolate fri and since my :bfp: ive gone off chocolate!! ive never in a millionb years thought that would happen! bet I get random cravings like gerkins or coal!


----------



## Anababe

Haha i dont normally like chocolate much really but now.. well nevermind chocolate friday everyday is a chocolate day for me :rofl:

I hope you dont crave coal Honey.. or Gerkins :sick: eww LOL 

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

HoneySunshine said:


> Frecklesweet is an original!!
> 
> Check you out touting for business :rofl:

I thought she was but she hasn't been around for a long time :dohh: 
I saw her lurking & thought id take the opportunity to welcome her back into the fold :rofl:

is she even still TTC?? :shrug: xx


----------



## NickyT75

HoneySunshine said:


> Check you out touting for business :rofl:

I have to keep my eye out for new recruits coz at the rate we get :bfp:'s in here there will be nobody left pretty soon :rofl:

we have quite a high turnover dont we?? :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Sorry to keep doing this Pingu's

Im sure it is starting to become very boring by now :sleep:

but I truly have become a POAS addict :dohh: :blush:

believe it or not after this mornings DARK DARK OPK... I just did another...

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/045.jpg

Honestly im not colouring the lines in with a felt tip pen or anything! :rofl: xx


----------



## Anababe

Wow Nicky whats going on with those tests!!! Your having one hell of a surge :rofl: or.. those IC are not picking something up :blush: sorry to mention it but its got to make you wonder!!

What OPK's are you using?

xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

OMG Nicky! Thats vv dark on there, and quite a difference to the earlier one too!!

Maybe just one more hpt 2mrw morning eh :blush: Well u never know!!


----------



## Reedy

LittleMermaid said:


> Maybe just one more hpt 2mrw morning eh :blush: Well u never know!!

I agree :blush:


----------



## NickyT75

I've just bought some new ones form the chemist coz i had none left 

The 1st 2 are the ones you sent me, the 3rd is one i had left over (I have 1 the same to use tomorrow so i can compare the lines on the same brand)

and the 4th one is from a pack of 5 i bought today so i'll do one each day to see if the line starts to fade xx


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy said:


> LittleMermaid said:
> 
> 
> Maybe just one more hpt 2mrw morning eh :blush: Well u never know!!
> 
> I agree :blush:Click to expand...

Im not doing another HPT till after my longest cycle length is up

so thats 32 days xx


----------



## NickyT75

So that takes me up till tuesday i think?? :shrug: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Once my OPK's have run out again... if they stay dark - i'll test on tuesday xx


----------



## Reedy

Ok ok tuesday it is x its not too long to wait :happydance:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Oh Nicky ... Im just so excited either way for you (opk or hpt!) which ever it is its gotta be a good thing right!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Tuesday it is - Nicky!!

Logging off now, gotta film to watch with DH 'tropic thunder' sposed to be :rofl:

Here's hoping now that af has gone, I may even persuade dh into some :sex: later tonight :rofl: well Im thinking I may as well get as much as poss this month and starting early :rofl: gotta have that :bfp: this month!!

Night girls ... :dust: and :hugs: xx


----------



## Anababe

*Happy Valentines Day Pingu's!!

​*

Nicky - Have you tested this morning hun? I see FF has now put you at 3dpo.. if thats the case wonder why your getting +OPK's still :wacko:

LM - I havent seen that film yet, ive had it for months just never got round to watching it, is it any good? 

Ive been up all night with a poorly Caeden :( im soo sleepy lol Hoping my friend will take him out for couple hours later then i can have a little sleep.. we'll see how nice she feels hehe

Hope you all have a lovely day :hug:

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Pingu's :wave:

Yes indeed FF thinks I Ov'd on CD27 :confused: (the day of my 1st OPK) but they are still going strong!!

Here's todays effort for comparison anyway... (CD27/28/29 & 30)

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/003.jpg xx


----------



## NickyT75

Simone - hope Caeden is feeling better & you manage to get a couple of hrs sleep today while someone else keeps him entertained for you :hug: xx


----------



## Anababe

Bloody hell Nicky whats going on with those tests! Cant surely be a surge for 4 days!! Can it?? :confused::confused: I would be worrying about a bad batch of tests but cant even consider that as you've used different brands.. I really hope you figure out whats going on soon hun :hugs:

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Well FF says i should test on the 24th Feb (CD40) but if my OPKs carry on like this im gonna test on tuesday (CD33) coz i've never had a cycle longer than 32 days xx


----------



## hekate

nicky this is so weird....I would so get my hopes up by now...could it not be that FF is wrong...maybe you had just erratic temps because of all the stress, but still ovulated....I know they are low compared to other months, but your temps have been going up continuously since cd22...like they might after ovulation....but I really don't know that much about temping..... 
keeping my finger crossed either way!


----------



## hekate

anababe - sorry caeden is poorly....hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Perhaps this odd cycle is going to be your lucky one!
Hope everyone is well.
I let the side down and forgot to poas! :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

hekate said:


> nicky this is so weird....I would so get my hopes up by now...could it not be that FF is wrong...maybe you had just erratic temps because of all the stress, but still ovulated....I know they are low compared to other months, but your temps have been going up continuously since cd22...like they might after ovulation....but I really don't know that much about temping.....
> keeping my finger crossed either way!

That was my thoughts too! But what about the cbfm? How accurate are they?


----------



## hekate

CBFM has missed my ov before now....100% sure about that

Sambatiki- HOW CAN YOU FORGET TO POAS??????sorry for the shouting


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> hekate said:
> 
> 
> nicky this is so weird....I would so get my hopes up by now...could it not be that FF is wrong...maybe you had just erratic temps because of all the stress, but still ovulated....I know they are low compared to other months, but your temps have been going up continuously since cd22...like they might after ovulation....but I really don't know that much about temping.....
> keeping my finger crossed either way!
> 
> That was my thoughts too! But what about the cbfm? How accurate are they?Click to expand...

I think they are 99.999% accurate? xx


----------



## hekate

you calling me a liar!:sulk:


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - Thats that out the window then! 
hekate - :rofl: I was desperate and forgot the pot :rofl:
Squeezed some pee out & :bfn:


----------



## hekate

sorry sambatiki!:hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Come on Nicky - this is your month! Join me, Simone and Shmoo over in Bumpkins! You bloodywell deserve it


----------



## Sambatiki

Hekate - Im ok about it.... Dont get sad anymore! 
Can we do some introductions? As Id like to know abit more about everyone.


----------



## NickyT75

Samba we did intro's last week I think?? :rofl: so they are a few pages back now (it was just when LM joined) 

*edit - they start on P185 chick (wow!! we've talked a LOT since then Pingu's!!) :happydance: xx


----------



## Anababe

Sambatiki said:


> Nicky - Perhaps this odd cycle is going to be your lucky one!
> Hope everyone is well.
> I let the side down and forgot to poas! :rofl:

You FORGOT!!! *shakes head in shame* :rofl::rofl: Im sorry it was a BFN though hun :hugs: Good luck next time you test!



hekate said:


> nicky this is so weird....I would so get my hopes up by now...could it not be that FF is wrong...maybe you had just erratic temps because of all the stress, but still ovulated....I know they are low compared to other months, but your temps have been going up continuously since cd22...like they might after ovulation....but I really don't know that much about temping.....
> keeping my finger crossed either way!

You know what.. im not one for getting hopes up (yeah right! :rofl: ) and i know you've said the CBFM cant be wrong! but.. thinking about it those temps have risen after CD21/22, which would make you around 5/6dpo on CD27 when you had a slight dip in temp.. :blush: i implanted 6dpo this month :blush: Sorrrrry :flower:.. i agree you shouldnt test til your longest cycle length is up though.. good luck babe :hug:

xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Oh was that when I was off? Might be why i didnt see. Will have a nosey now. 
Heres mine...,,
Im 27
Engaged to lovely mr sperminator.
Ttc for 9 cycles since mc in april last year.


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: I didn't say the monitor couldnt be wrong :dohh: its just that my temps have been agreeing with what it was telling me... thats why im adamant I cant be preg :rofl: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Only 3 people introduced themselves thought I'd was loosing the plot!


----------



## NickyT75

Anababe said:


> thinking about it those temps have risen after CD21/22, which would make you around 5/6dpo on CD27 when you had a slight dip in temp.. :blush: i implanted 6dpo this month :blush: Sorrrrry :flower:.. i agree you shouldnt test til your longest cycle length is up though.. good luck babe :hug:
> 
> xxx

you know what?? im starting to wonder if you could be right? :shrug:

I wonder if I did Ov CD21??? :confused: 

that would mean my :bfn: on CD28 was at 7DPO....... :happydance: 

so I still have a chance of being preg if thats the case?? xx


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> Only 3 people introduced themselves thought I'd was loosing the plot!

was there intro's from Me Anababe Shmoo & LittleMermaid & hekate??

Honeysunshine was on holiday when we did them so i think thats all the members we had - we have really blossomed since then :happydance: xx


----------



## Anababe

It sure does babe.. cant wait for you test Tuesday now!! 

I sooo hope you are :happydance:

Shouldnt get your hopes up yet though.. well maybe a little cuz it does look so good!! :D hehe

FX for you hun :hug:

xxx


----------



## toby2

can i join team pingu??been lurking round for a little while and looking for somewhere to chat regularly-seems nice here!
I am toby2 - age 33
1 son (8months to make)
ttc since nov 2007 
BFP April 08 then m/c July 08
BFP Nov 08 m/c Feb 09
am currently waiting fo rthings to settle so i can start ttc again
x


----------



## Anababe

Hi toby2 :hi:

Welcome to Team Pingu :D

Sorry about your losses hun :hugs: Hope your journey TTC again is a short one and you get a sticky BFP soon!

xxx


----------



## hekate

sorry about your losses toby2....welcome to team pingu!:hug:


----------



## shmoo75

:wave: to all new memebers of Team Pingu

Toby2 - Sorry about your losses hun I hope your cycles begin to sort them selves out PDQ so you can start to TTC again and, the lucky Pingu Baby :dust: rubs off on you and all the others of course.

NickyT - I can't believe those 4 or 5 days of LH surge. OPK's can sometimes pick up :bfp: can't they? I don't want to get your hopes up but, my FX are well and truly crossed for you that this is it for you. You so deserve a sticky bean :hugs::hugs:

LM - that was a really short visit from :witch: was she heavy or light? FX for you for this cycle hun

Come on Team Pingu needs more :bfp:'s I/m prett:bfp:y sure we have the best sucess rate going.


----------



## Reedy

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY PINGUS 

Hope you've all got lovely things planned tonight x 

been out for most of the day today x I got DH a bottle of beer that says stud muffin on it :rofl: and an apron with a very sexy male torso on the front :rofl: got it from asda for a fiver x 

Had about 10 hours sleep last night & still feeling uber tired :sleep: hoping to be able to stay awake to get some valentines nookie in with DH x :sleep:

Hi Toby2 sorry to hear about yours mcs x hope you get your sticky :bfp: soon x 

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to all the pingus xxx


----------



## mum2joe

Hellooo Pingu's & welcome Toby- I too am a Pingu newbie!xxx
Nicky I have just come from your journal & I'm sure you have posted a pic of a BFP- fellow Pingu's go & check it out-your founder may well be preggers!!!!!- I so hope that you are darling xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anababe

:shock::shock: What???

*runs off to check Nicky's journal*


----------



## Sprat

I can't keep up with you Pingus!! Everytime I go to check in there is about 10 pages to look through! :rofl:

Hope everyone is well today! Happy Valentines day! :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## toby2

Thank you fr the warm welcome girls
x


----------



## Anababe

Sprat said:


> I can't keep up with you Pingus!! Everytime I go to check in there is about 10 pages to look through! :rofl:
> 
> Hope everyone is well today! Happy Valentines day! :hugs:
> 
> :dust:

Ayee we are a busy bunch of penguins :rofl:

Hope you've all had a lovely day! Me and my friend (both being single) are having an anti valentines night with a horror movie, take away and trifle (my new addiction) haha obviously not take away and trifle together.. dont think that would be very nice :sick: hehe

Oh god caeden has climbed on the table... :shock:


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi:

My word Ive not been on since first thing this morning, and it seems Ive missed so much, and so many pages to catch up on ... whch is great, lots of stuff going on here in team pingu! :happydance:

Welcome to the new pingus - toby2, mum2joe & sprat (think I said :hi: to sprat quite a few pages back but not sure so saying again) :hugs: to all - great team here, looking forward to sharing journeys with you all! 

Anababe - sorry to hear caeden has been poorly, hope he is felling much better soon - altho I guess the table climbing is a clue!

Nicky - I cant keep up :rofl: more opk+ ... and whats this about your journal ... going to have a look now ...

LM xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

So ive checked out Nicky's journo and left a message too!

Even DH thinks he can see a line there! Bring on the darker line for Nicky :happydance: and :hugs:

Hope everyone has a lovely 'v' evening! xx


----------



## Rah

Hey Guys just popping back for a catch up and think i will be here gor some time!!!!!
Great news on the :bfp:s !!!
And HI to all the new pingus :hi:


----------



## Anababe

Morning Pingus

How is everyone today?

Nicky - you tested again hun? The OPK's still dark? :hugs:

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Pingu's :wave:

Welcome to the team Toby2 :friends: you'll love it here!

so sorry to hear about your losses :hugs: a few of us have also had losses but one member has just got her :bfp: again so we will be happy to keep you company while you wait for yours :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Anababe said:


> Morning Pingus
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Nicky - you tested again hun? The OPK's still dark? :hugs:
> 
> xx

Morning babe :)

No I havent tested again...can you all really see something on that pic???

I did another OPK and the line is getting lighter now... so I doubt I could be pregnant? or it should stay dark shouldn't it??

im a bit disappointed the line is lighter TBH coz I was hoping it meant I was preg (even tho it was unlikely) :(

but im trying to think positive & see it as a good thing - in theory it should mean I have Ov'd by now right???

Problem being... my temp has gone down again this morning :dohh: so I really am confused.com!! :confused:

FF still reckons im 4DPO but im not convinced due to these rubbish temps

Can anyone have a look at my chart & let me know what you think please??

:hug: thankyou xx


----------



## Anababe

Im not sure about your temps hun, but.. if you remember me worrying cuz my +opk became neg the following day (I didnt even get 2 positive days never mind 4 lol) and you told me to stop testing with them!! So if you are pregnant then dont worry about them going neg and if your not then at least you know you have probably ov'd by now!

FX for you hun, you still going to test with a HPT on Tuesday?

xx


----------



## Anababe

Oh and yeah i def see a line on yesterdays HPT.. i even copied it and inverted the pic and i didnt have to squint to see it.. but id rather see it on a better brand before getting hopes up too much! but for now its looking good :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Oh yeah... i seem to remember that :dohh: thanks hun 

weren't you already confirmed as being preggo when your OPK's were getting lighter?? :hugs: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

NickyT75 said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> Only 3 people introduced themselves thought I'd was loosing the plot!
> 
> was there intro's from Me Anababe Shmoo & LittleMermaid & hekate??
> 
> Honeysunshine was on holiday when we did them so i think thats all the members we had - we have really blossomed since then :happydance: xxClick to expand...

I did my intro day before I went on holiday xx :hugs:

its there somewhere - before Simone and Shmoo I think xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Nicky my opks are neg and im pregnant! So dont rely on that babe xx


----------



## NickyT75

HoneySunshine said:


> Nicky my opks are neg and im pregnant! So dont rely on that babe xx

OMG! really??? :happydance: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

And squeeze nicky! You cant hide in here :rofl:


----------



## hekate

I also have to say I would have to do another hpt! NOW!


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: stop POAS pushing you lot!! :rofl:

Im waiting until Tues remember?? :dohh: :rofl: xx


----------



## hekate

the dip in your chart is not really a dip if you look at it as ov cd22....maybe ff has got it wrong.....


----------



## NickyT75

My temps are still not showing Ov tho :shrug:

I would be inclined to say Ov was CD21 if this were someone else's chart I think?? :rofl:

... But that doesn't explain all the +OPK's (for 10 days) after that does it??? :confused: 
todays OPK still looks + but its lighter than yesterdays so im calling it negative for arguments sake

What day do you girls think I Ov'd? any ideas welcome :rofl: xx


----------



## hekate

yes cd 21 is what I meant....the pos opk could be hpt.....when did you get the first +opk?


----------



## Sprat

I also think CD21 is a good possibility for ovulation! We are all confusing FF this month!!!


----------



## NickyT75

I got a +OPK the 1st time I did one... as soon as my monitor stopped asking me for sticks

but I'd been getting HIGH readings for 18 days prior to this - so it was CD27 xx


----------



## NickyT75

Sprat said:


> I also think CD21 is a good possibility for ovulation! We are all confusing FF this month!!!

Sprat - your chart is looking amazing!! :happydance: xx


----------



## hekate

so that would have made you 6dpo according to our theory...oh it's all so confusing!
I wish it was straight forward! like you develop a green spot on you left little toe if you are pregnant:rofl:....so you don't have to do all the guessing and predicting....I definitely feel like an orakel sometimes with this ttc malarky
https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-merv/crystalball.gif


----------



## Anababe

NickyT75 said:


> Oh yeah... i seem to remember that :dohh: thanks hun
> 
> weren't you already confirmed as being preggo when your OPK's were getting lighter?? :hugs: xx

I had my Implantation bleed at 6+7dpo and i tested first time with an OPK on 9dpo (in the morning) I tested with HPT that night and got a really really faint line, it wouldnt even pick it up on my camera so i doubted whether it was even there, next day OPK was neg and the HPT was still very very faint. It wasnt until 11dpo i got a more clear line (but still very faint) and the OPK's carried on getting lighter. So i wouldnt pay too much attention or worry about them getting lighter, it doesnt necessarily mean your not pregnant!

Ill post that test on Monday morning, and you should get it in time to test Tuesday :D

My cat has gone missing, im so upset, ive had him and his sister since 4 weeks old and i lost willow (his sister) just a couple months ago, my dog accidentally suffocated her and now hes gone aswel :cry: He must have got out of the front door last night and they are house cats so hes not used to the main road at front of my house, im so worried he's been run over :sad1:

xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

:hugs: he probably went somewhere to keep warm babe xx
Im sure he'll be home soon


----------



## Sprat

hekate said:


> so that would have made you 6dpo according to our theory...oh it's all so confusing!
> I wish it was straight forward! like you develop a green spot on you left little toe if you are pregnant:rofl:....so you don't have to do all the guessing and predicting....I definitely feel like an orakel sometimes with this ttc malarky
> https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-merv/crystalball.gif

:rofl:

Wouldn't that be great?! a green spot on your left little toe to say you are pregnant! Can you imagine - we would be posting pictures of our toes - "can you see it? - it's really faint but I am sure there is a green spot there!!"

What would you have for ovulation? - a pink spot?!


----------



## Sprat

Anababe said:


> My cat has gone missing, im so upset, ive had him and his sister since 4 weeks old and i lost willow (his sister) just a couple months ago, my dog accidentally suffocated her and now hes gone aswel :cry: He must have got out of the front door last night and they are house cats so hes not used to the main road at front of my house, im so worried he's been run over :sad1:
> 
> xxx

You poor thing! I would be gutted if either of my cats went missing.
I am sure he will turn up when he is hungry - they are very clever animals I am sure he won't have gone far. :hugs:


----------



## Sprat

NickyT75 said:


> Sprat said:
> 
> 
> I also think CD21 is a good possibility for ovulation! We are all confusing FF this month!!!
> 
> Sprat - your chart is looking amazing!! :happydance: xxClick to expand...

Thanks - except I had a really bad night's sleep and was really really hot so I think it is down to that!


----------



## NickyT75

Aw Simone Im sure your kitty is just fine :hugs: I bet he's caught the scent of a female thats in heat & is off 'enjoying himself' IYKWIM?

He'll come home when he's hungry babe :hug: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Sprat said:


> Anababe said:
> 
> 
> My cat has gone missing, im so upset, ive had him and his sister since 4 weeks old and i lost willow (his sister) just a couple months ago, my dog accidentally suffocated her and now hes gone aswel :cry: He must have got out of the front door last night and they are house cats so hes not used to the main road at front of my house, im so worried he's been run over :sad1:
> 
> xxx
> 
> You poor thing! I would be gutted if either of my cats went missing.
> I am sure he will turn up when he is hungry - they are very clever animals I am sure he won't have gone far. :hugs:Click to expand...

Great minds think alike eh hun? :friends: xx


----------



## Anababe

Thanks :hugs:

I wouldn't worry if it was Evelyn (my other cat - and i didnt call her that :rofl: ) she goes out and comes back when she wants but Skiba i dont think he's been outside more than 5 times in his life and if he does its only in the back yard. He's probably hiding somewhere, i live right in front of a main road so im bit worried but ill give it bit longer see if he comes home. I suppose he could very well have caught the scent of a female and be off looking :roll:

Im going to put some food out for him, my friends cant understand how i get so upset over a cat but they are my friends hehe i love them. 

:hug:

Off to make dinner now im starving.. lol

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Awwww! you're bound to get upset your pets are still your babies! :hugs:

I bet you a fiver he's on the prowl for some :sex: & he'll just turn up looking smug :smug: like nothing has happened :rofl: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi:

Nicky, your temps have been up for 10 consecutive days now - thats gotta be a + thing! Roll on Tues when you test again! Fingers xd!

Anababe, Im sure your furbaby will be back soon; out of my 3, the 2 girls are always disappearing for ages, and Im sure they get stuck in someones garage or somewhere silly like that - they are just inquisitive furbabies arent they. Has any of your neighbours got a garage or a shed? Maybe go and ask them to check for you! They always eventually come home when they are hungry though. My friend has house cats, they have escaped a few times but always came back. Like you say leave some food out and keep checking - all will be ok :hugs: I couldn be without my furbabies, they are my kids (until I a non-furbaby :rofl:, coz that wud be weird woldnt it :rofl: :rofl:).


----------



## hekate

so sorry anababe...that is so distressing...I would be all over the place if one of mine went missing...
I agree with LM so in regards to sheds....it be really worth knocking on doors and maybe make some leaflets and post them in the neighborhood! 
hope you find him soon!


----------



## Anababe

Thanks :hug:

I have been down my street knocking on doors and no one has seen him, my dad just came over and threw a black and white cat on my floor.. i said aww where did you find him.. hold on thats not skiba :rofl: He has brought Thomas his cat over (Brother to my Evelyn) and said 'thats for Evelyn if shes lonely until you get skiba back' :rofl::rofl: Bless him! So now ive got this new Tom wandering round my kitchen not knowing where he is and Evelyn thinking where the hell have you been!! (Dad had them together until my Willow died when i took in Ev to keep Skiba company)

Caeden has got a awful rash all over his arms and legs. I have to take him docs in the morning. NHS direct woman said.. i wouldnt worry just keep him away from children and pregnant woman til i know what it is.. ummmm pregnant!! :roll: Be ok til i can get him in docs in morning, bless him.

Oh bloody hell he's pouring baby lotion everywhere.. with a pair of underwear on his head... hmm and i want 5 of these??? :wacko::wacko: haha

xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

hey there!

Just thought I would let you know I found a newbie on the ttc pages called jem_5500. Sent her a message to see if she would like to join our pingu team!

(get me recruiting newbies lol :blush:)

Anyway, hopefully jem_5500 will have a peek round the door to see ... !

Go team pingu :happydance::happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Aww Simone I hope Caeden is alright babe :hug:

mind you he sounds ok when you are telling us what he's been getting up to all day! :rofl: xx


----------



## jem_5500

Hi we are about to for 3rd month and today is start of trying so now to wait and see...how do men manage to keep their cool month in month out?


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi: Jem!

Welcome to Team Pingu! :hugs: Glad you could join us!

We are in our 3rd month (cycle) too - CD6 today; and Ive just finished with the wicked :witch: (lets hope for the last time!) and waiting to ov - hopefully next weekend, so right there with you hun!

A good question indeed, and one which Ive just asked my DH ... his reply " ... I just do what's required!" :rofl: Bless him!

I guess we are quite early doors in the ol ttc game (not that I want it to take too long tho), so its all still quite new (not the :sex: bit tho eh :rofl:).

Hope you find some inspiration from our lovely pingus during your stay!


----------



## toby2

afternoon! Hope your cat turns up soon, mine once disappeared for two days and i came home to find her sat by the front door as though nothing had happened-they bth also spend the days i work in the old ladies house up the road!!!
As for me,well my bleeding has stopped so am offically back ttc,seems excitng at the mo but i am surei will feel entirely diff when 2ww starts!


----------



## LittleMermaid

You cant be far behind me then toby2 ... im cd6 today. 

Maybe get a ticker to add to your signature hun.

Expecting to ov next weekendish ... fingers xd for us both!


----------



## Reedy

Hey pingus x 

Hope you all had lovely weekends x

Anababe hope your cat turns up soon & Caeden feels better too x 

Hi Jem x welcome to team Pingu I'm a newbie to this team too x 
Lots of luck for this cycle x

I got up around 9.30am this morning had a shower & got back in bed with DH, he was on the laptop & I was actually falling asleep next to him :rofl: 
few twinges in my tummy but think i've had those before x

hope everyone is well x x x x


----------



## NickyT75

Im really sorry to post yet another OPK pic Pingu's :blush:

but I just did another (same brand as the original ones Simone sent me) and here is the result....

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/005.jpg

they are from CD27/28 & 31 respectively :confused: xx


----------



## toby2

little mermaid I had a m/c so a d/c on 2nd feb,wont be able to do the ticker thing till af arrives for first time as cycle could be random and i dont think opks work after m/c(although obviously I am hoping against the odds she never does!!!!) If i get there i will be straight over for a ticker!!


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy said:


> Hey pingus x
> 
> Hope you all had lovely weekends x
> 
> Anababe hope your cat turns up soon & Caeden feels better too x
> 
> Hi Jem x welcome to team Pingu I'm a newbie to this team too x
> Lots of luck for this cycle x
> 
> I got up around 9.30am this morning had a shower & got back in bed with DH, he was on the laptop & I was actually falling asleep next to him :rofl:
> few twinges in my tummy but think i've had those before x
> 
> hope everyone is well x x x x

Ooooh sounds good babe :happydance: what CD are you on now?? xx


----------



## Lol78

Hi all,
I'm Nicky's latest recruit. Team Pingu sounds alot of fun, I'd like to join you all. but please do explain to me the Pingu thing? I mean, obviously I know about Pingu but why the name? I'm sure it's explained but haven't found anything.

Anyway, just a quick into.. I'm 30, married for a year and half to a fab guy. We are TTC our first, we're on cycle 10 now. 

I was lured over by promises of high success rates, so hoping a bit of Pingu :dust: will fall in my direction. 

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Lol :wave: glad you finally made it over here :yipee:

I honestly don't remember why we called ourselves Pingu :shrug: we just needed a name... someone suggested it... we all said "yeah sounds good" :rofl: 

.......and the rest as they say "is history" :rofl: xx


----------



## Lol78

Great, well I am happy to call myself a proud member of Team Pingu then! :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Anababe posted the link a few pages back if you want the Pingu logo for your siggy??

If you cant find it (we DO talk a LOT) :rofl: im pretty sure she'll post it again if she knows you are interested? xx


----------



## hekate

Lol78 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm Nicky's latest recruit. Team Pingu sounds alot of fun, I'd like to join you all. but please do explain to me the Pingu thing? I mean, obviously I know about Pingu but why the name? I'm sure it's explained but haven't found anything.
> xx

maybe it because we will waddle like a pingu once we have our bumps....:rofl:

or maybe because they are really social little animals https://smileyshut.com/smileys/new/Penguins/penguin-002.gif


----------



## hekate

and they are cool and fun!https://smileyshut.com/smileys/new/Penguins/penguin-007.gif


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> Im really sorry to post yet another OPK pic Pingu's :blush:
> 
> but I just did another (same brand as the original ones Simone sent me) and here is the result....
> 
> https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/005.jpg
> 
> they are from CD27/28 & 31 respectively :confused: xx

Sorry sorry sorry - I'll stop soon I promise :blush:

Just bumping this incase it gets lost & nobody sees it :friends: xx


----------



## Anababe

Aww Nicky im really getting excited for you now babe!! id hate to get your hopes up only for you to be disappointed with a BFN, but it is looking so good! 

Im curious to see how your temp will be in the morning!

I honestly dont know any other reason your OPK's would still be so positive. I know when your body struggles to release an egg it can keep trying and that can make your surge last longer but it is very late in your cycle for that..

I guess all you can do it wait and see. See how your temp is tomorrow and test Tuesday with that CB. Hopefully you'll get your BFP but if not at least you know thats ruled out and can try figure out what else it could be :hugs:

Loads of :dust: for you hun, i have everything crossed!

:friends:

xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

toby2 - im sorry I must have missed reading something in the thread here - sorry for your loss ... apols I didnt mean to rush you hun :hugs: (over keen me? - hmmm!)

Always here (well pretty much :rofl:) ... so happy to chat (along with the rest of the pingus) and see how you are getting along ... support etc :hugs:


----------



## jem_5500

Hi ladies, so now its the waiting game I guess! I have butterflies and although its all in my head I guess we can dream I am so glad I was 'recruited' 
;) Off out today at least it will take my mind off it...well for a few minutes anyway! Is anyone else looking to test around the 28th? I have worked out I am ready then and my girl friends are coming to visit so trying to expalin why not drinking will be hard enough but with a reason it will make it worth it!!


----------



## Lol78

hekate said:


> Lol78 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> I'm Nicky's latest recruit. Team Pingu sounds alot of fun, I'd like to join you all. but please do explain to me the Pingu thing? I mean, obviously I know about Pingu but why the name? I'm sure it's explained but haven't found anything.
> xx
> 
> maybe it because we will waddle like a pingu once we have our bumps....:rofl:
> 
> or maybe because they are really social little animals https://smileyshut.com/smileys/new/Penguins/penguin-002.gifClick to expand...

Well bring on the waddles then!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

SammieLouize named us when she got her :bfp: - its bought alot of :dust: so far


----------



## Lyns

Good morning ladies.....I believe the lovely Nicky may have reserved me a slot in here, whilst I was away on my holibops? I would be most honoured to join the crowd!

Quick intro, for those that I haven't had the pleasure of chatting with. I'm Lyndsay, 39....and TTC number 2. I have a gorgeous daughter Morgandie who is the utter centre of my universe, as at the tender age of 6 weeks old she was diagnosed with cancer and after a long brave battle in Gt Ormond St she is now clear....and we are praying she stays that way!

We started TTC at the beginning of March time last year, but my first couple of cycles were a bit 'out' as I was still breastfeeding, I fell pregnant in October, but suffered a missed miscarriage which I found out about at a scan at 10 weeks. I have a pretty short cycle of 26-27 days and a late Ov on CD16/17, so a fairly short LP...although that doesn't appear to have been an issue so far.

I'm married to a wonderful man and brilliant father....who is just as keen on TTC as me, but has a frustrating habit of being away on business at Ov time (he's military and doesn't really get to choose when he goes) as he is this month. We've been :sex: so far this cycle but he went away this morning and is not due back until Thursday....and I will most probably Ov Weds. Just praying for one of these cycles where its slightly later rather than earlier! Amazingly looking back, the cycle where I did actually fall was one of these....and he was actually away for Ov, so maybe?

So...thats me....can I play please? I shall hunt down this logo and wear my badge with pride! Oh, and my testing date will be, erm, officially about Sunday 1st March....although I'm pretty sure I'll probably pee on some ludicrously early sticks before then and get all depressed at my blankety blank lines...or lack thereof!

Hugs & mucho :dust: to all! Mwah x


----------



## hekate

hello and welcome!
I am sorry you had so much heartache to endure....I cannot even begin to imagine what it must have been like....
I hope you get you BFP soon....looks like there is plenty of baby dust around here!
good luck!

p.s. love your avatar...your daughter is beautiful


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Sambatiki - :witch: arrived today :hissy: Huge :hug: from all the Pingu's
> NickyT75 - 21st Feb
> HeKate - 22nd Feb
> Sprat - 22nd Feb
> Reedy - 23rd Feb
> Daisyduke - 25th Feb
> Poshie -28th Feb
> Jem_5500 - 28th Feb
> Lyns - 1st Mar
> LittleMermaid - 6th Mar
> mum2joe - 11th Mar
> Lol78 -
> Chris77 -
> Tanya -
> Toby2 - :confused:
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> 
> February
> Anababe, Shmoo, HoneySunshine
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star, Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Monday 16th Update (Newbies now included) :happydance: 

Just need testing info for Chris77 & Lol78 now! :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

:wohoo: Yay! the lovely Lyns has made it over here! :wohoo: xx


----------



## toby2

nicky i dont quite get the +ve opk thing but its ounding good from everyone elses responses so I am keeping most things crossed for you and wishing you luck!!
little mermaid-no worries is fine,am being a little confusing as am not waiting for af till trying again,here's hoping we wil end up bump buddies at the end of the month!
:happydance:


----------



## mum2joe

Morning Pingu's!
Realised I didn't eally introduce myself properly, how very rude of me!

Real name is Sarah, age 36, live on the beautiful island of Anglesey in N Wales, married to my wonderful husband Paul,love of my life & blissfully sickeningly happy, been together nearly 18 years.(permission to puke granted)

We were told that we wouldn't be able to have children by a shit of a doctor soon after we married, as I had had a series of pelvic infections. Tried for over 2 yrs & had the usual investigations, sa, lap & dye, countless internals & u/s, the joys of infertility. Didn't have a period for all this time, we were weeks away from starting IVF when we had to call the doctor out (jeez showing my age- the days when a doctor would actually come to your house!!), we thought I had food poisoning, couldn't stop throwing up- turns out, yep you guessed it- preggers!! 

DS Joe is now 12, taller than both of us & a total superstar!

Last year DH landed an amazing job-go DH!! & began getting v v broody- this was contagious & I am now vvvvvv broody too & so here we are being greedy after miracle number 1 hoping for another one, started trying in Nov, but started SERIOUSLY (opks,cbfm) in Dec, so this is only our 4th cycle, in it for the long haul, but hoping it won't take over 2yrs this time!!

I am an artist & working like a madwoman at the mo, so apologies if I seem to come & go for the next few weeks but I have a major solo tour throughout Wales kicking off next month & I really should be working at this very moment!!

Hugs & dust lovelies xxxxxx


----------



## Reedy

Morning everyone x 
Pretty much falling asleep at my desk & feeling pretty emotional although think thats down to the fact that I have a feeling we're out this month I have nothing to indicate a positive sign apart from the things that I have had for the last 5 cycles x

Nicky - I'm on cd26 today x 

Lol78 - welcome to Team Pingu thanks for asking about the name I was wondering about that too :rofl:

Lyns -So glad to hear Morgandie is in the clear, she really is a beautiful little girl & such a gorgeous name too x Hope your get your :bfp: very soon x


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy - no symptoms is the new symptom! don't feel down babe :hug: xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi pingus TWW now for me :wohoo: or shall i say 1 1/2 WW :rofl: So i guess if :witch: doesnt show i will be testing on the 16th Feb. XXX


----------



## NickyT75

Daisy - its the 16th Feb today chick :dohh: xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

:rofl: i mean the 26th :rofl: Is that baby brain already :rofl: :blush:


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: I KNOW you Daisy... so I aready took the liberty of entering your test date as the 25th :muaha:

NO WAY will you wait till the 26th!! :rofl: :rofl: xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Erm ok ok u may have a point :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Nicky :hugs:

Good Luck this cycle Miss Daisy xx


----------



## Lyns

Yay Daisy, my little testing buddy.....we're gonna be testing around the same time! 

Although seeing as I have just had a close to +OPK (meaning an early Ov), and my hubby is nowhere to be seen for the next 3 days, I think I can fairly safely predict a whopping great big BFN for me!:rofl: You may just have to do it for both of us sweetie! x

It'll be a miracle if I'm preggars this month! We DTD last night but who knows how much, erm, lasting power his swimmers have?


----------



## LittleMermaid

Welcome to team pingu, Lyns! :hugs:

So, Im CD7 today, and having some ov type cramps on my lower left side ... hmmm :shrug: no idea whats going on there! Not expecting to ov until this weekend. 

DH is working nights until Weds, so was planning to to start :sex: Thurs through til Mon :blush:/:rofl: (well I figured may as well cover all the dates!).

But now im wondering if I may be oving early - oh dear - and now I will have to wait til I get home to do a poas to see if im - if anything maybe even brewing for ov sooner than expected!

Anababe - has your furbaby returned yet?


----------



## Poshie

Well to update the team: I am ov'ing at any moment now (according to opk) although I reckon either tonight/tomorrow is more precise. BD last night and hopefully again tonight and the night after! Then dh gets a rest, bless him.;)

I need to amend my test date to the 3rd March please Nicky. I got my 
calculations wrong first time around! Thanks everso. 

Good luck all :D


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Sambatiki - :witch: arrived today :hissy: Huge :hug: from all the Pingu's
> NickyT75 - :bfn: will re-test 21st Feb
> HeKate - 22nd Feb
> Sprat - 22nd Feb
> Reedy - 23rd Feb
> Daisyduke - 25th Feb
> Jem_5500 - 28th Feb
> Lyns - 1st Mar
> Poshie - 3rd Mar
> LittleMermaid - 6th Mar
> mum2joe - 11th Mar
> Lol78 -
> Chris77 -
> Tanya -
> Toby2 - :confused:
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> 
> February
> Anababe, Shmoo, HoneySunshine
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star, Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Monday 16th Update (Newbies now included) :happydance: 

Just need testing info for Chris77 & Lol78 now! :happydance: xx

Updated again to include Poshies revised test date xx


----------



## jem_5500

aaaargh ben out today and all I could think about was what each twinge was clearly all in head! Been thinking positive thoughts!!


----------



## Anababe

Hiya pingus

LM - Are you using OPK's hun?

Daisy - Good Luck in the 2ww.. hope you get lots of lovely symptoms :D lol

Hekate - How you doing hun?

Good luck to everyone ov'ing or due to test soon, sorry i cant remember you all individually :dohh: My memory is terrible hehe :hug:

My cat came home at 1am, absolutely scruffy, dirty and looking like he's been out for weeks haha bless him :rofl: He was starving so you was right he must have come back for food! My other cats are glad to see him, and my dads cat Thomas who came to keep my Evie company is now a permanent member of my family :roll: dad said he was sick of him and was rehoming him so i cant be having that hehe 3 cats is the limit though :shock: Bit worried bout having 2 unneutered toms though with a female dont want any fighting! ANyway at least they are all happy now :D

Ive gotta go for some blood tests in morning as caeden has a viral skin infection which can cause problems in pregnancy so i have to be tested for rubella or summat, im not too sure i just know ive gotta have my blood stolen hehe

xx


----------



## jem_5500

Glad youor cat came back!!
Just a note girls, I am sure you are all very aware of this site but in quest to find tests so satisfy the obbssessive testing I found SMEfertility website... Just bought 40 tests for a very reasonable price...hoping I wont need them all!


----------



## hekate

awww....so glad you got you cat back!!!!!
hope you bloods come back okay and caeden is better soon!:hugs:


----------



## LittleMermaid

:happydance: Anababe - so plsed your furbaby has returned, albeit a bit bedraggled :happydance:

Yeh, ive started opking already :blush: having these pinging twinges kinda got me started - so not my fault occifer, it my body playing tricks on me!

Just been to loo and poas :rofl: and nothing ... so i reckon my o's are gearing up this month :rofl: ah well, at least they have started early eh so hopefully my eggies will be ready and waiting!

Was sposed to be going out this eve, but my client cancelled - it was the DH of my hairdresser. My hairdresser is pregnant - well not anymore she had a lovely bouncing :baby: boy on Friday apparently. I was genuinely pleased to know she was prego, as at the time she told me I wasnt considering ttc. After getitng the voicemail (whilst I was en route home) cancelling her DH massage treatment this evening due to lil boy arriving, I just had to call and say congrats. The funny thing is I think her DH must think Im now a gibbering freak :rofl: coz I was rambling on and on saying congrats and how excited I was for them, and with a tear of joy in my eye too ... I was soooo excited for them both. 

I cant believe I got so emotional about it ... but then now that we are ttc, I guess it just makes it real that my emotions are changing in this ttc journey, more than I realised. 

After what had been quite a normal and boring day, I feel so excited and enthused after hearing the good news for my h/dresser; and it makes me even more determined and excited about my own journey (and DH of course, cant forget him can i :rofl:).

Sprinkling lots and lots of :dust: to all pingus! xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Simone im so glad your kitty has come home :hugs: I bet he sleeps for days now to get his strength back from being a dirty stop-out! :rofl: xx


----------



## toby2

glad your cat came back!
i am not using opk's this month and have been convinced everyday since bleeding stopped that i have been ov!!!oh dear!


----------



## sam*~*louize

OMG i've just had to read through about 15 pages!! Pingu's can chat

*Nicky what is going on with your OPK's and cycle???
*Pingu came off my TTC diary when someone said we needed a Team Name. Has Pingu pics all in it, and it stuck!
*Few new ladies are in North Wales too I see - welcome all he more fellow neighbours!!
*uhm brain freeze from reading so much!!

xx


----------



## Lyns

sammielouize said:


> *Few new ladies are in North Wales too I see - welcome all he more fellow neighbours!!

Thanks :hugs: I'm actually pretty impressed how many peeps on the boards are from North Wales, although I haven't found anyone within 30-40 miles or so of me....yet! I'm definitely down in the 'sticks' where I am!


----------



## NickyT75

Wish I was a bit closer to you Lyns... id pop in to visit you and your gorgeous little Morgandie :friends: xx


----------



## Lyns

NickyT75 said:


> Wish I was a bit closer to you Lyns... id pop in to visit you and your gorgeous little Morgandie :friends: xx

Well, one day...when you are a mummy of about 15 kids :lol: and you can't afford swanky foreign holidays for them all any more, you'll have to bring the whole family down here and we'll just have a huge party on the beach! How's that sound? xx:hugs:xx


----------



## Lyns

Oh and *YAY*! I got my Pingu Logo! I'm soooooooo proud! Hehe!! xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Testing day tomorrow Nicky ... !!!! .... cant wait to see your results both opk/hpt!!

Anababe - I hope caeden feels better soon, and your blood test goes ok. 

Lyns - lovin your pic!

Anyway girls, im signing off for 2nite, :hugs: and :dust: to all, cya all 2mrw Night xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Lyns we are testin buddies :wohoo: all i say about minimal bd is look at Lola. my grandparents are born and bred and live in swansea to does that count :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Lyns said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Wish I was a bit closer to you Lyns... id pop in to visit you and your gorgeous little Morgandie :friends: xx
> 
> Well, one day...when you are a mummy of about 15 kids :lol: and you can't afford swanky foreign holidays for them all any more, you'll have to bring the whole family down here and we'll just have a huge party on the beach! How's that sound? xx:hugs:xxClick to expand...

Sounds great babe! :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

.......although..........

15 Kids????? :argh: :rofl: xx


----------



## jem_5500

Hello!

How is everyone today? 

I feel rubbish but convinced 2DPO is far to early, I feel sooo sick but after steady poking of bbs they not sore :rofl: I am very tired so maybe it's that?! Cant even bare a cup of tea and I usually need 3 to get going!:rofl:

Well we wait and see!:hug:


----------



## Anababe

Morning,

How are you all today?

Im off for my bloods soon :( lol

xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning!

Nicky ... hows the testing today?

Jem ... soz to hear your tired hun, still early doors at 2dpo eh! Its funny isnt it, how everything you normally like seems to fade during the dreaded 2ww. I know I completely lost my appetite in the last 2 cycles :rofl: it must be the anticipation of everything. Keep smiling tho! 

Anababe ... good luck at the drs this morning. Let us know how u get on, and caeden too. :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck at the docs Simone :hugs:

and my parcel arrived this morning Thankyou! :friends: xx


----------



## Reedy

Good Luck at the Docs today anababe x & so pleased to hear your puddycat came home x 

CD27 for me x 
Hope everyone is ok x x x x


----------



## Lyns

NickyT75 said:


> .......although..........
> 
> 15 Kids????? :argh: :rofl: xx

Yep, it'll 3 lots of quintuplets though....so you don't have to go through 15 pregnancies! :rofl:

Only joking, babe....about the 15 kids....I'm sure it'll be a happy 2 or 3, but deadly serious about getting together one day! That would be just fab! :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

PHEW........! Id be a ripe old age if I had to have 15 pregancies wouldn't I?? :rofl:

3 sounds much more do-able :)

...although.....

:shock: Quints???!!! :argh: :rofl:

don't wanna sound ungrateful but... fraid im gonna have to draw the line at twins :rofl: so I might be bringing 6 kids to your beach party...

:baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: is that ok with you?? :shrug: xx


----------



## Lyns

Yay....and I'll add a few of my own....It'l be a blast! :rofl: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> NickyT75 - 21st Feb
> HeKate - 22nd Feb
> Sprat - 22nd Feb
> Reedy - 23rd Feb
> Daisyduke - 25th Feb
> Poshie -28th Feb
> Jem_5500 - 28th Feb
> Lyns - 1st Mar
> LittleMermaid - 6th Mar
> Toby2 - :confused: maybe 7th Mar??
> mum2joe - 11th Mar
> Lol78 -
> Chris77 -
> Tanya -
> Sambatiki -
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> 
> February
> Anababe, Shmoo, HoneySunshine
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star, Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Tuesday 17th Update :happydance: 

I see we have a few days to kill before the (official) POASing commences :rofl:

Looking at all those names we statistically must be due at least a couple of :bfp:'s :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

So....... as requested by LittleMermaid :friends:

here is todays POAS update....

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/002.jpg


Simone - silly question alert here!! :dohh: but have you EVER had a negative with this brand???

id be inclined to think this was a dodgy batch... but seeing as some were from you & the rest were bought up here it doesnt seem likely does it? :confused: xx


----------



## Reedy

another dark opk hun x what the hells going on x hope you get it worked out soon it must be frying your brain xx :hugs:


----------



## LittleMermaid

:rofl:

Wow ... Nicky thats even darker! :happydance:

Oh I wish my opks would start showing signs of life already (keen me, maybe :blush:)


----------



## HoneySunshine

Nicky I got a load of opks if you want them? although im not sure why youre still taking them as youre so obviously up the duff :rofl: :rofl:
let me know xx


----------



## NickyT75

HoneySunshine said:


> Nicky I got a load of opks if you want them? although im not sure why youre still taking them as youre so obviously up the duff :rofl: :rofl:
> let me know xx

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: you crack me up!!

if im "so obviously up the duff" how come I keep getting :bfn:'s?? :dohh: xx


----------



## NickyT75

OPK donations greatfully received by the way! :rofl:

If it turns out I don't need them I'll forward them to someone else in need :friends:

will PM you my address xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

:bfn: - phah! minor detail :blush:


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: xx


----------



## toby2

hey everyone, looks like things could get exciting soon judging by the testing page! guess i could prob test about 7th of march?although that is a bit of a random guess rather than an exact science!
hope the dr's went ok
x


----------



## Anababe

HoneySunshine said:


> :bfn: - phah! minor detail :blush:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

This is a very strange cycle isnt it Nicky, but hopefully you'll get a lovely BFP at the end of it :yipee:

I had my bloods done this morning, my friend did it for me (shes a nurse lol not just some random person stealing my blood :rofl: ) and she dropped it off at docs for me so glad thats done!

Hope your all ok and those in the 2ww are getting lots of lovely symptoms!! :D:D

:hug:

xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

what did you have your bloods done for babe? x


----------



## NickyT75

Simone - did you see my question about the OPK's???

i was wondering if you'd ever had a negative result with this brand?? :shrug: xx


----------



## Anababe

HoneySunshine said:


> what did you have your bloods done for babe? x

Because Caeden has a Viral Skin infection and it can cause problems in pregnancy if i havent had my rubella vaccine so i had to get checked for that :roll: Be fine im sure but best to get it checked out



NickyT75 said:


> Simone - did you see my question about the OPK's???
> 
> i was wondering if you'd ever had a negative result with this brand?? :shrug: xx

I havent seen your question babe no, where is it?

But yeah i only ever got one positive with them at 9dpo all rest were negative. They are from my local chemist i didnt get them online but ive never had problems with them :hugs:

Finally got pregnancy confirmed with the docs :yipee: Im feeling better now, got an appt at 9:30am tomorrow :)

xxx


----------



## hekate

nicky - when did you last test with an hpt?

anababe- hope your bloods are fine! how is caeden now?

hello and :hugs: to everyone!


I am sitting here feeling really stupid, but have to ask anyway....I normally go to yoga on a tue night, but I am about 8dpo....do you think this could be detrimental to implantation?...if there was anything to implant....not that I have any symptoms...:blush:...
do you exercise in the tww??


----------



## NickyT75

Im pretty sure yoga would be fine babe 

I prob wouldn't advise trampolining or anything tho :rofl: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Anababe said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Simone - did you see my question about the OPK's???
> 
> i was wondering if you'd ever had a negative result with this brand?? :shrug: xx
> 
> I havent seen your question babe no, where is it?
> 
> But yeah i only ever got one positive with them at 9dpo all rest were negative. They are from my local chemist i didnt get them online but ive never had problems with them :hugs:
> 
> Finally got pregnancy confirmed with the docs :yipee: Im feeling better now, got an appt at 9:30am tomorrow :)
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


Yeah I bought the new packet from a Vantage pharmacy so they are defo the same ones but I was just wondering... seeing as they have been constantly + for me :shrug: just wanted to rule it out thats all :dohh:

:yipee: great news about the docs finally confirming your new official "up the duff" status :yipee: xx


----------



## hekate

I am just scared to squash something!....:blush:
:dohh: I sound like a first-timer here!


----------



## Anababe

Well i cant tell you for definite hun, only ive never seemed to have any problems with them, but, i havent used them many times really as i normally buy the CB ones. Did you get that test this morning? I had to get my friend to read your address out to me over the phone in the PO as i forgot to take it out so i was worried id got it wrong :rofl: 

xxx


----------



## Anababe

Hehe aww thats cute Hekate! Im sure yoga will be fine hun :hugs:

I was the same with Caeden when i first found out, i was scared to do anything, it was a nightmare at work! hehe xx


----------



## Lyns

I've always been a bit cautious about exercise in 2ww...never sure whats right or wrong, but last week when we were skiing, one of our ski apartment neighbours that we got on well with, was a Obstetric Consultant.....and after chatting a while he found out we were TTC and had just lost a baby last year. I was quick to add that I was sure I wasn't pregnant at that point in case he thought I was likely to be doing anything stupid, and he told me there and then, that far too many people worry about things like that and that the mc rate would probablyeven be lower if people went about their daily lives and continued to exercise. He believed that lack of exercise was more risk to the body more than the exercise itself...especially in an established exercise routine.

He said his wife had skiid in 1st and 2nd, and worked out/ridden horses in all 3 trimesters and he encouraged his patients to carry on as normal. When I asked about a friend who'd been in a car crash a few years back and the docs panicked and scanned her, he said, yes its normal practise...welfare of the mother and baby, but in his entire working life he's seen less than half a dozen cases of mc or loss brought on by something the mother actually did, and if a pregnancy was going to be a success or failure, impact/strain of any kind wouldn't change a thing, as the egg/baby is so well cushioned. Only direct impact to a baby in later stages is a real risk.

He really assured me and whilst everyone needs to do what they personally are comfortable with, I know I'll be carrying on with my normal exercise routine, and will continue to sail and run, even when I hopefully get my BFP!


----------



## hekate

thanks nicky, anababe and lyns for the reassurance! love you girls!:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Anababe said:


> Well i cant tell you for definite hun, only ive never seemed to have any problems with them, but, i havent used them many times really as i normally buy the CB ones. Did you get that test this morning? I had to get my friend to read your address out to me over the phone in the PO as i forgot to take it out so i was worried id got it wrong :rofl:
> 
> xxx


Yeah i got it thanks hun :hugs: I posted on here this morning to say thanks but you must've missed that post too :dohh:

as long as you have had a negative using these OPK's then im pretty sure they are fine... its just my magic wee then :rofl: xx


----------



## Anababe

NickyT75 said:


> Anababe said:
> 
> 
> Well i cant tell you for definite hun, only ive never seemed to have any problems with them, but, i havent used them many times really as i normally buy the CB ones. Did you get that test this morning? I had to get my friend to read your address out to me over the phone in the PO as i forgot to take it out so i was worried id got it wrong :rofl:
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> Yeah i got it thanks hun :hugs: I posted on here this morning to say thanks but you must've missed that post too :dohh:
> 
> as long as you have had a negative using these OPK's then im pretty sure they are fine... its just my magic wee then :rofl: xxClick to expand...

Oooh i do try my best to get all the posts but you Pingus talk soo much!! :rofl:

Yeah i def got negative results with them. Your wee must be very magic hun.. bless you :hugs: hehe

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Wish it would magic me a :bfp: on a preggo test tho! :dohh: :rofl: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hekate, I went snowboarding in my 2ww this time and it was my lucky cycle!
I did break my arm though, so I doubt it will affect anything really x


----------



## jem_5500

morning ladies!!

I am sooo confused was convinced due to OPK my test date would be 28th but now having had positive OPKs since saturday and about to do another I am very confused use CB so reputable brand and now all my dates are a muddle!:hissy:


----------



## NickyT75

Jem you shouldn't do OPK's in the morning as they can give a false positive due to your wee being more concentrated hun

best time to do them is mid afternoon - evening :hugs: xx


----------



## jem_5500

But thats normally when done the first was sat night, second was sun 3pm monday was 5pm and yesterday was 12 (ok that was early!!!) so just plain confused!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hellloooo Ladies,

Hope youre all well this miserable Weds morning?! Well its been 2 weeks since I broke my arm and 1 since I got my :bfp: so still super anxious/paranoid/nervous etc...
anyway, Ive set up a preggo journal (finally) to ramble on in so I dont have to bore you with it! :rofl: does anyone know how I can post a link to it on my sig? xx


----------



## Anababe

ooh i was going to start a pregnancy journal but i was too nervous to start one lol I might do now its been confirmed with docs though! 

Ive just been to see the doctor, he was lovely :) Im getting excited about it all now!

Nicky - How you feeling today hun? Your STILL getting +OPK's?? omg you must be so confused! :hugs:

Hope everyone is ok this morning :hug:

xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

yey start your journal! there is a nice house nextdoor to mine on preggo st!


----------



## Anababe

HoneySunshine said:


> yey start your journal! there is a nice house nextdoor to mine on preggo st!

oo i think i might just do that! Ill put C down for his nap first hes looking rather sleepy bless him lol

xx


----------



## jem_5500

COngrats anababe xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Jem you're supposed to do the OPK's at the same time every day so that you get an accurate result hun xx


----------



## jem_5500

i'm not doing very well here am I!! I think its to do with being on half term. last month they must have all been at same time as had no problems andjust did them after work! This month being at home I kinda lost the way!!! Maybe I will give up this month Just keep BDing and just wait!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hey there everyone!

Apols for being absent until now, trying to actually do some work (at work!), and itsdriving me insane ... all I need is a better design application, but no I have to work with something thats from the dark ages :hissy:

Sorry, rant over ...! :blush: 

(dunks bourbon biscuit into milky latte coffee ...mmmm)

Ahhh its so nice to be able to come here and see what everyones up to, keep my mind sane :rofl: and back on to my ttc mission :happydance:

Well CD9 for me today, and :sex: action imminent :rofl: - although DH is back to work tonight - last night, so not expecting to get him :sex: until 2mrw night :hissy: ...(tick tock ... clock watching)!

So lets see what's everyone been up to then ....

Anababe ... CONGRATS :happydance: so pleased you have got everything confirmed, you can now enjoy your bump for the next healthy 9 months! When do you get your blood test results back hun, and how is caeden doing?

Jem ... sounds like you are having fun with your opks mdear; its the ttc mania - sends us all dolally during the 2ww - dont give up on them hun, coz u never know!

Nicky ... how are you doing today? Roll on Sat eh ... "speaks quietly: test!!!!!"

HoneyS ... glad to hear you are ok, and getting your preg journal ready ... will stop by for a visiti soon.

Ah well, I guess I best get back to my web design (for team internal work webpage) ... soon be hometime!

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone ...x

(dunks another bourbon biscuit ... oops caught me!:dohh:)


----------



## Anababe

mmmm bourbon biscuits!! I may need a trip to the shop i think.. :p lol

Not long now til your back in the 2ww LM! :happydance:

Not sure when ill get results but prob be this week sometime. Caeden is doing much better now thanks. His rash is clearing up and he back to his usual self :roll::D


----------



## LittleMermaid

I wouldnt normally eat biscuits at work, been very good of late and keeping away from naughty foods during work hours, but I had to have something today - brain food for when I am about to kill my pc :rofl:

Glad to hear Caeden is getting better.

Yes, I know not long now, seems like its taking ages to get back to this 
2ww! Will all come around too soon, once I get DH back in the swing of :sex: again :rofl: 

Leaving the office shortly ... packing away my stuff, but will be back home and online later to catch up on all the news!


----------



## NickyT75

Not very good attendance from the Pingu's today....

where is everyone?? :shrug: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

:shhh: Im here


----------



## Lyns

NickyT75 said:


> Not very good attendance from the Pingu's today....
> 
> where is everyone?? :shrug: xx

Sorry miss.....didn't realise there was roll call! :rofl:

I've been around....just had a few clients in and out and not been able to chat much, so I don't tend to get into the swing of things when i'm coming and going!

And I ALWAYS follow my late Grandma's advice....

"If you haven't got anything sensible to say lovey.....keep your trap shut!"

Just to give you all a smile, someone sent me a 'thought for the day' earlier....

*The definition of mixed emotions.....watching your Mother-in-Law drive off a cliff, in your brand new car!*

:rofl: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Lyns :wave:

:rofl: Am I the only person who actually likes my mother in law?? :shrug: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Honey & Anababe are doing great & not just forgetting about us :yipee:

Hope Shmoo is ok??? :hugs:

You, LM & Jem can have brownie points for attendance :) but im afraid everyone else may have to be kept in detention?? :rofl: xx


----------



## Lyns

NickyT75 said:


> Hi Lyns :wave:
> 
> :rofl: Am I the only person who actually likes my mother in law?? :shrug: xx

Oh, I like her....I just like her to be 500 miles away! :rofl:

To be fair...I really wanted to to like her....and I truly do 99% of the time. Its just 1% of the time she is scheming and manipulative, and I can see straight through it, so it upsets me. 

Its like our ski holiday....we really needed it as a family, you know. After all we've been through with Morgandie and then losing the baby, you kind of get lost in lifes tough stuff, and lose a bit of the togetherness you never seem to be able to do when life is mad! So then, when she finds out we are going, she decides that her and her new husband will come along, and Graeme can teach him to ski and she will teach Morgandie to ski...suddenly I'm out of the picture. Then she changes where we are going...and when...and how.....

So, I had to put my foot down and say 'NO', cause Graeme is too nice...and then I'm the big bad wifey who keeps her and her son apart....despite the fact that she came to stay for 10 uninvited days at Christmas....get my drift??? ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## HoneySunshine

My MIL is fab! I love my inlaws.

How could I forget about you Pingus? Although Im not sure I know who is here anymore! :rofl: Nicky has been on a recruitment drive - incentives = look at our success rate :rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Lyns said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lyns :wave:
> 
> :rofl: Am I the only person who actually likes my mother in law?? :shrug: xx
> 
> Oh, I like her....I just like her to be 500 miles away! :rofl:
> 
> To be fair...I really wanted to to like her....and I truly do 99% of the time. Its just 1% of the time she is scheming and manipulative, and I can see straight through it, so it upsets me.
> 
> Its like our ski holiday....we really needed it as a family, you know. After all we've been through with Morgandie and then losing the baby, you kind of get lost in lifes tough stuff, and lose a bit of the togetherness you never seem to be able to do when life is mad! So then, when she finds out we are going, she decides that her and her new husband will come along, and Graeme can teach him to ski and she will teach Morgandie to ski...suddenly I'm out of the picture. Then she changes where we are going...and when...and how.....
> 
> So, I had to put my foot down and say 'NO', cause Graeme is too nice...and then I'm the big bad wifey who keeps her and her son apart....despite the fact that she came to stay for 10 uninvited days at Christmas....get my drift??? ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)Click to expand...

That sucks babe :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Awwww! Lyns that is a bit rubbish babe :hug: don't blame you for feeling pissed off with her :grr: xx


----------



## jem_5500

I have to admit its been very lonely on here today :) suppose being on half term does that to you, having mini sulk at moment my OH doesnt want :sex: tonight :( 

I agree MILs are much better further away and for a few minutes now and again.

Feeling really dizzy today think I am coming down with something may explain OPKs!???

or that I did them wrong :rofl:

I am glad I am not in detention at least i did one thing right today!!!
:hug:


----------



## Anababe

NickyT75 said:


> Honey & Anababe are doing great & not just forgetting about us :yipee:
> 
> Hope Shmoo is ok??? :hugs:
> 
> You, LM & Jem can have brownie points for attendance :) but im afraid everyone else may have to be kept in detention?? :rofl: xx

Woo :yipee::yipee: Me and Honey are not in detention.. :haha::tease: We're good little Pingus!! haha


----------



## Poshie

HoneySunshine said:


> My MIL is fab! I love my inlaws.
> 
> How could I forget about you Pingus? Although Im not sure I know who is here anymore! :rofl: Nicky has been on a recruitment drive - incentives = look at our success rate :rofl:

Well I have to say, its the success rate that got my attention and lured me in! I need some of that! :happydance:

Excuse coming up: Been busy working away from the office today and so haven't had a chance to get online til now! Honest gov. Forgive me pweese? :cry:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Anababe said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Honey & Anababe are doing great & not just forgetting about us :yipee:
> 
> Hope Shmoo is ok??? :hugs:
> 
> You, LM & Jem can have brownie points for attendance :) but im afraid everyone else may have to be kept in detention?? :rofl: xx
> 
> Woo :yipee::yipee: Me and Honey are not in detention.. :haha::tease: We're good little Pingus!! hahaClick to expand...

Yes we are my friend, yes we are :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Poshie said:


> Well I have to say, its the success rate that got my attention and lured me in! I need some of that! :happydance:
> 
> Excuse coming up: Been busy working away from the office today and so haven't had a chance to get online til now! Honest gov. Forgive me pweese? :cry:


OK i'll allow it just this once :rofl: but next time im gonna need a note from your parents! :rofl: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

So glad I cehcked in today - dont like the sound of detention; wonder if those mia will have to do lines ... I will get pregnant, I will get pregnant :rofl::rofl:

Sorry couldnt resist! :rofl:

Well Im always lurking somewhere, I have the internet on all day at work - gotta to have access to wok intranet anyway (any ol excsue eh :blush:!), I have two tabs open for bnb - one for ttc and one for cycles :rofl: On top of that I always have facebook, twitter and fertility friend open too! Its a wonder I actually get any work done at all :rofl: Now Im home and have fb, twitter, ff and both bnb pages open again ... addicted mayyyybe just a ickle :blush:

All this whilst watching the brits on itv and keeping an eye on my blackberry mobile ... yeh multitasking and I love it ... :rofl: dont know where Id be without my laptop/bb; heaven help me when I do get preggo and have the baby here ...:rofl:

As for MILs - mmm quite agree with Lyns, mine lives down south and too far to just pop in - phew !! Almost ruined our wedding a couple of years ago, seriously I could have quite happily buried here in the back garden under the patio gien half a chance; but hey I wasnt about to let her ruin my big day with my DH! Dont get me wrong she's a lovely lady, and is always really lovely to me, but our relationship is tainted in my eyes - sad but true. Im always pleasant to her. There will be hell to pay once we tell her we are expecting, she will be telling everyone how left out she feels living so far away (shame :blush:).

Anyway, I digress ... where were we ...

Sorry you were feeling lonely jem ... you can always send a pm to poke me into action to chat u know, as I said always lurking somewhere!

Crumbs hard to keep up now ... :rofl:


----------



## Anababe

NickyT75 said:


> Poshie said:
> 
> 
> Well I have to say, its the success rate that got my attention and lured me in! I need some of that! :happydance:
> 
> Excuse coming up: Been busy working away from the office today and so haven't had a chance to get online til now! Honest gov. Forgive me pweese? :cry:
> 
> 
> OK i'll allow it just this once :rofl: but next time im gonna need a note from your parents! :rofl: xxClick to expand...

Oh Nicky you give in to easily :rofl:



LittleMermaid said:


> So glad I cehcked in today - dont like the sound of detention; wonder if those mia will have to do lines ... I will get pregnant, I will get pregnant :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Sorry couldnt resist! :rofl

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Oh god i actually just laughed aloud! That is a great idea.. :D:D None of this 'I'll allow it this once..' Hmm Nicky!! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Oh and I will most certainly have my ol pins in the air tomorrow woohoo ... birng on the :sex: :ROFL:

... and Jem u need our logo in your sig hun ...


----------



## NickyT75

Anababe said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poshie said:
> 
> 
> Well I have to say, its the success rate that got my attention and lured me in! I need some of that! :happydance:
> 
> Excuse coming up: Been busy working away from the office today and so haven't had a chance to get online til now! Honest gov. Forgive me pweese? :cry:
> 
> 
> OK i'll allow it just this once :rofl: but next time im gonna need a note from your parents! :rofl: xxClick to expand...
> 
> *Oh Nicky you give in to easily *:rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> LittleMermaid said:
> 
> 
> So glad I cehcked in today - dont like the sound of detention; wonder if those mia will have to do lines ... I will get pregnant, I will get pregnant :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Sorry couldnt resist! :roflClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Oh god i actually just laughed aloud! That is a great idea.. :D:D *None of this 'I'll allow it this once..' Hmm Nicky!! *:rofl:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


Hmmmm.... maybe I *DO* need to be a little stricter? shall I whoop some ass?? :trouble: :rofl: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

yeah, miss whiplash!


----------



## LittleMermaid

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Anababe

Yes you should :grr: 

*hides from the pingus that realise its my fault they are in trouble*

:rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: Simone you are teachers pet! :rofl: xx


----------



## Anababe

:shock:

I am not! :sulk:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Anababe said:


> :shock:
> 
> I am not! :sulk:

:rofl::rofl: oooh, someone touched a nerve :rofl::rofl:


----------



## LittleMermaid

u guys are soooo funny - luv ya!


----------



## sam*~*louize

phew! another 20 pages to catch up on, glad to see your all busy! Nicky you figured out what is going on yet? don't forget my BFP took 3 weeks late to show up, then they put me back 3 weeks at scan, so mine was weird too!


----------



## HoneySunshine

OMG yes! I couldnt imagine what you went through then but id hate that now! every week is precious especially at the beginning!


----------



## hekate

:argh: sorry miss!


----------



## Shinning_Star

OMG i've just read through abt forty pages since my last entry, man you pingu's can natter. 

NIckyT WOW what is going on!!!!!!!!!!! Really hope it's your :bfp: month hunni! all seems well confusing! I have to agree with sunshine, :bfn:'s are a minor detail! LOL I got nothing but :bfn:'s with my son! 

Good luck to all you ladies! all sounds very positive in here and me thinks may become rather empty again come end of march! fx


----------



## Anababe

hekate said:


> :argh: sorry miss!

Hmm where is your excuse?? It doesnt have to be a good one Nicky easily forgives you :rofl:

Well girlies im so tired tonight, me and jellytot are off to bed! :sleep:

:hugs::friends:

Nighty night

xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Sweet dreams, Anababe and Caeden


----------



## hekate

aww anababe...just seen you bump pic....so cute!:hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

I only get a chance to come on here 1st thing in the morning before I go to work and, more over the weekend! Sometimes I can get on at work but, I have a few snitchs :grr: who love nothing more than to grass me and the girls on my team up for being on the internet when we are supposed to be working!!!! No matter that our work is always done. Some people.

Nicky - What on earth is going on hun?! You had better get your :bfp: at the end of this cycle as a reward

Hope everyone else is ok and not going to mad due to 2ww and half term

Me & DH talked last night saying we want to get really excitied but, can't due to previous m/c. It tends to take the shine off if you know what I mean? Once we get past the 7th wk when exactly that is I don't know yet as, waiting for my early dating scan to come through as, we are not exactly sure as to how far gone I actually am. Will soon know and, then we can start enjoyingthis pregnancy. Speak to you girls later. Hope you all have good days.:hugs::hugs: :dust::dust:


----------



## Anababe

Thanks hekate :) although im sure it'll be more bloat than bump. Still, i like to pretend! :D lol


Shmoo - Hope you get you scan date through soon hun :hugs:

How is everyone today?

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Pingu's :wave:

thanks to everyone who asked for an update on my weirdness :friends: & wished for my :bfp:

still nothing to report im afraid :dohh:

im now on CD35 so a week late... but according to FF im only 8DPO so im waiting until saturday before testing again when i'll be 10DPO xx


----------



## Lyns

Are you still getting +OPK's Nicky?


----------



## Poshie

Just reporting in and all ;)

My news is bd is 'over' (critical time passed) so I am the 2ww. Although, we did manage a 'very quickie' this morning, just for good measure (DH's idea!). 

*and breathe*

So doing the usual praying and hoping that we'll be successful this time. Willing the next two weeks to fly past of course.

Lots of luck all :D :dust: :dust:


----------



## jem_5500

Morning ladies,

thought i'd better show my face so I dont have to face the wroth of Nicky!!!

This waiting game is naff! I still feel rubbish today can't quite put finger on in... off to see mother today so I reckon its the thought of that! :)

We need someone with a:bfp: come on we can do it xxxx


----------



## Poshie

I know what you mean about reporting in, Nicky is a hard task master isn't she! ;)

So you in your 2ww too? Roll on the :bfp: s!! :happydance:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ohhh Nicky youve built yourself a reputation! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: glad to see my scare tactics have paid off! :rofl: xx


----------



## NickyT75

BUT - WHERE THE HELL IS EVERYONE ELSE?????!!!!!!!!! :trouble: :trouble: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Welcome to the 2WW Poshie hun :yipee: may it be filled with symptoms & end with a lovely :bfp: :happydance: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

hmmm, clearly not scary enough! 

https://www.pornflakes.org/images/Dominatrix2.jpg


----------



## NickyT75

Lyns said:


> Are you still getting +OPK's Nicky?

:dohh: I've ran out of them again but yesterdays was still + :dohh:

Not planning to do anymore coz they are costing me a small fortune! :rofl:

£4.99 for a box of 5 - YES FIVE!!! strips!! :shock:

I know you can buy them online WAAAAAAY cheaper but im working on the assumption - whats the point of buying any more if im gonna be pregnant anyway?? (notice the injection of 'super strength' PMA there??) :rofl: :rofl: xx


----------



## NickyT75

HoneySunshine said:


> hmmm, clearly not scary enough!
> 
> https://www.pornflakes.org/images/Dominatrix2.jpg

:rofl: Honey :shock: - where did you get that pic of me & Sean????? :shock: 
it's terrible when the things we do in the privacy of our own home get sketched by crazy stalker types & splashed all over the interweb! :rofl: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

:rofl: :rofl: you crack me up! 

You gave me your address remember :dohh: im the one who was sat in that tree outside your house last night :dohh:


----------



## HoneySunshine

you opks are in the post - today - sorry for delay, I blame the broken arm!


----------



## Lyns

Lyns said:


> I know you can buy them online WAAAAAAY cheaper but im working on the assumption - whats the point of buying any more if im gonna be pregnant anyway?? (notice the injection of 'super strength' PMA there??) :rofl: :rofl: xx

Ah, now you see this is where my reverse psychology kicks in....the month I got my BFO I was so convinced that I wasn't pg that I actually pre-ordered the next months supply of Pre-seed, OPK. CBFM sticks and HPT's! And then I got my BFP.....so I flogged em all on ebay, apart from a couple of bits that I gave away on here. (I saved one CB digi, as I had a two pack and kept intending to do a second but never did!)

Shoulda bloody kept 'em I suppose, but I refuse to plan in case I lose a baby IYKWIM! 

But my theory is if I pre-order then its sod law I'll get my BFP. Next months is already in my bedside drawer! :rofl:

Want me to bung you a couple in the post first class...I have a ton of the IC's, and you'd probably get em tomorrow?


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: Oh that was you??? :dohh: must remember to close the curtains before I tie him up from now on :rofl: xx


----------



## NickyT75

No thanks Lyns :hugs:

Honey has already send me some :happydance: seeing as though she wont be needing them any longer :happydance: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Reporting in for registration ... sorry for being late ... 

.... what with driving 25 miles to work, and having to sift thorugh all my work emails, making sure no one is looking over at my desk with all these baby/ttc pages open :rofl::rofl: (just as well I sit with my back to the window (1st floor office phew!)

I know excuses, excuses eh :blush:

:rofl: Loving the pic HS ... that has made me laugh this morning!

Great pma Nicky ... have everything crossed for you hun - it all sounds so positive!

Well I think I got a hint of a 2nd line on my opk last night, and to squint my eyes and hold it up to the light (I know sounding desperate :blush:); but thats about the right time - as like last month. DH finished his last night shift - so will be home alllllllll evening :rofl: told him before I leftthis morning to make sure he gets lots of :sleep: coz he is gonna be :sex: thro til Tues :rofl: 

Did anyone see the Brits last night ... Kings of Leon won an award for their song "sex on fire" ... what a fab song to do the deed too (hmmm note to self - get that song on cd and play at full pelt tonight - sod the neighbours!) :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

NickyT75 said:


> Lyns said:
> 
> 
> Are you still getting +OPK's Nicky?
> 
> :dohh: I've ran out of them again but yesterdays was still + :dohh:
> 
> Not planning to do anymore coz they are costing me a small fortune! :rofl:
> 
> £4.99 for a box of 5 - YES FIVE!!! strips!! :shock:
> 
> I know you can buy them online WAAAAAAY cheaper but im working on the assumption - whats the point of buying any more if im gonna be pregnant anyway?? (notice the injection of 'super strength' PMA there??) :rofl: :rofl: xxClick to expand...

Nicky, I do the very same thing! I bought by Tescos ov strips, knowing full well that I can get cheapies, BUT, Im thinking well this could be my last time so doesnt matter! Youd have thought Id learnt my lesson by now though:rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Simone and I have started our preggo journals :baby: However we are pretty much the only people who visit each other :blush: so we were wondering (seen as we've had 1 recruitment drive) If anyone would like to pop over and see us sometime :blush:

We'll be really nice and appreciate the support - so far we've talked about masterchef and cake! So a general food theme there! :rofl:

Thanks Girls,

HS & AB :hugs:


----------



## Anababe

Well i came on to help our plea but I think Honey has sold us well..masterchef and cake :rofl:

No really we'd love you to pop over and see us sometime.. we are the only ones visiting each other at the moment :friends:

Fankyouuu xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Consider it done ladies :D will pop across to visit you both shortly xx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey you girls anababe and honey, I've been visiting you!!!!!!!!!! :( Don't forget little ole me! well ok not so little right now! hehe!


----------



## NickyT75

OK - so todays attendance is even worse than yesterdays from some of the Pingu's :trouble:

WTF does a dominatrix have to do to get some compliance around here???!! :rofl:

this is for all the good little Pingu's 

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/gold_star.jpg

everyone else.... see me at the end of the day :trouble: (you know who you are!!) :trouble:

Team Pingu does not take kindly to 'part-time' or 'lightweight' members :rofl:

if you want your shiny new :bfp: you're gonna have to put a bit more effort into your attendance in afraid!:rofl: xx


----------



## hekate

NickyT75 said:


> OK - so todays attendance is even worse than yesterdays from some of the Pingu's :trouble:
> 
> WTF does a dominatrix have to do to get some compliance around here???!! :rofl:
> 
> this is for all the good little Pingu's
> 
> https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/gold_star.jpg
> 
> everyone else.... see me at the end of the day :trouble: (you know who you are!!) :trouble:
> 
> Team Pingu does not take kindly to 'part-time' or 'lightweight' members :rofl:
> 
> if you want your shiny new :bfp: you're gonna have to put a bit more effort into your attendance in afraid!:rofl: xx

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I was not going to make excusses, but here I go now....you got me!....sorry miss but I really cannot go onto this webpage from work!.....sorry again, please do not shout!


----------



## hekate

I have tested today....at 10dpo (I think)...and nothing!...done an opk just to make sure (given the pingu-history) and nothing there either....so I am not holding out much hope....I know it could be to early, but I have had no _new_ symptoms....(except for at 3/4 dpo, which does not really count)...feeling like af is due soon...quite fed up...blablabla.....:dohh:


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: hekate you are not in trouble coz at least you have turned up!

I also got a :bfn: today so hopefully its too early for both of us (it prob is when you think about it?) xx


----------



## Lyns

NickyT75 said:


> I also got a :bfn: today so hopefully its too early for both of us (it prob is when you think about it?) xx

Nicky.....you tested again?:shock: I do believe we have turned you into a POAS monster! :rofl:


----------



## hekate

thanks for the hug nicky and:hug: right back to you....I really can not believe that you are getting BFN's I was convinced you were pregnant....hope it just has not shown up on these sill tests!


----------



## Anababe

Shinning_Star said:


> Hey you girls anababe and honey, I've been visiting you!!!!!!!!!! :( Don't forget little ole me! well ok not so little right now! hehe!

Oh you've not been forgotten hun :hug: You have been very nice visiting us everyday :D:D



NickyT75 said:


> OK - so todays attendance is even worse than yesterdays from some of the Pingu's :trouble:
> 
> WTF does a dominatrix have to do to get some compliance around here???!! :rofl:
> 
> this is for all the good little Pingu's
> 
> https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/gold_star.jpg
> 
> everyone else.... see me at the end of the day :trouble: (you know who you are!!) :trouble:
> 
> Team Pingu does not take kindly to 'part-time' or 'lightweight' members :rofl:
> 
> if you want your shiny new :bfp: you're gonna have to put a bit more effort into your attendance in afraid!:rofl: xx

ooo someones not happy :rofl::rofl:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Almost peed my pants tonight reading your message Nicky - that is just hilarious!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

So, done an opk this evening and got a more visible hint of a line (see attached; apols its a bit blurry) woohoo!

So, DH is home tonight, Im home tonight, and Ive been and brought a wicked sng to play along whilst we do the deed and then whilst I have my LIA (legs in the air) afterwards :rofl::rofl: .... so team better get ur CD players bedside coz I reckon we can pull it off this month with this little beauty playing ...

" sex on fire" by Kings of Leon 

Get it now ... coz its inspired me to almost eat my DH tonight :rofl::rofl: 

He has no idea Im gonna pounce like a sex deprived :bunny: ; not that I am but u know what I mean :rofl::rofl: :blush:

(If I could attach the song I would)

HS & Anababe ... I will most def stop by your journals soon x

(bit delayed in posting this, due to tea - which DH done - tacos!)
 



Attached Files:







opk_19Feb09_515pmi.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jem_5500

I love the bunny it makde me laugh just sat mesmerised by it how sad! I feel sorry for your husband he's not going to know whats landed!!! Let us know if it works, I am going for the normal tonight I think...I am on he edge of being too tired for :sex: but cant give up!!!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Dont give up Jem ... I was tired earlier too, but after listenng to that track all the way home, Im buzzing!!

Just played it to my DH and he just laughed and rolled his eyes ... he knows what he needs to do :rofl:

Sending you some :bunny: action vibes hun ... go and do it like a rampant :bunny: has too :rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

ahhh, no more :sex: for me - is it wrong for me to be relieved? :rofl: x


----------



## Reedy

Sorry Nicky :blush:
I dont get much time in he day x
CD29 today & fully expecting crackwhore to show up some time tomorrow x if not I may test saturday or sunday x 

LM - Love the Sex On Fire song x DH is in for a treat with you tonight x


----------



## HoneySunshine

....oh and I mean no more :sex: for me EVER!!

I just read my baby bible thing that show images of labour!! :shock:


----------



## NickyT75

LM I love that song!! great choice for 'doing the deed' :sex: xx


----------



## NickyT75

HoneySunshine said:


> ahhh, no more :sex: for me - is it wrong for me to be relieved? :rofl: x

:blush: erm..... maybe just a little bit? :blush: 

but then again.... maybe you are right....

what's the point of :sex: once you are already up the duff??!! :rofl: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Pingu's my @@'s are seriously killing me! :happydance:

:dohh: look at me being all happy about being in pain! :dohh: :rofl: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Did anyone ever watch shooting stars??

Well you know when Vic reeves did a song in the 'club' style?? - thats what Kings of Leon sound like!!

Sorry LM if that puts you off tonight and Vic Reeves rubbing his knees pops into your head :rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

NickyT75 said:


> Pingu's my @@'s are seriously killing me! :happydance:
> 
> :dohh: look at me being all happy about being in pain! :dohh: :rofl: xx

Yey for boobage pain!! Correct me if im mistaken Nicky - but are you symptom spotting by any chance? :muaha:


----------



## Anababe

HoneySunshine said:


> ....oh and I mean no more :sex: for me EVER!!
> 
> I just read my baby bible thing that show images of labour!! :shock:

:rofl::rofl:

Oh Honey believe me.. No books, magazines, midwives, friends.. NOTHING will prepare you for the real thing :rofl::rofl: Dont mean to scare you or anything :blush: haha


LM - SOunds like you have a great night planned :D Hope you catch that eggie this time hun!

xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

hang on @@ = boobs right??

not knees or eyes anything?


----------



## HoneySunshine

Anababe said:


> HoneySunshine said:
> 
> 
> ....oh and I mean no more :sex: for me EVER!!
> 
> I just read my baby bible thing that show images of labour!! :shock:
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Oh Honey believe me.. No books, magazines, midwives, friends.. NOTHING will prepare you for the real thing :rofl::rofl: Dont mean to scare you or anything :blush: haha
> 
> 
> LM - SOunds like you have a great night planned :D Hope you catch that eggie this time hun!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


Thanks Simone, I knew I loved you for a reason!! :dohh:
Well its inevitable I guess!!


----------



## Anababe

HoneySunshine said:


> Anababe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HoneySunshine said:
> 
> 
> ....oh and I mean no more :sex: for me EVER!!
> 
> I just read my baby bible thing that show images of labour!! :shock:
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Oh Honey believe me.. No books, magazines, midwives, friends.. NOTHING will prepare you for the real thing :rofl::rofl: Dont mean to scare you or anything :blush: haha
> 
> 
> LM - SOunds like you have a great night planned :D Hope you catch that eggie this time hun!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Simone, I knew I loved you for a reason!! :dohh:
> Well its inevitable I guess!!Click to expand...

Your welcome :D Thats what friends are for :friends: hehe

Its true, but its worth it all.. and you obviously forget about it or i wouldnt be doing it all over again :dohh: lol


Nicky - Look at you symptom spotting!!! Sore boobs though.. great! :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: yes Katie my boobies are sore & yes I am indeed symptom spotting! :rofl: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Just so you know Im not about from this evening til Sunday evening - popping down to inlaws to be looked after and we shall break the news to them too...

Just telling you so I dont get a red mark next to my name for non attendance! :argh:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Go Nicky go ... symptom spotting indeed! Keep em coming! :dust: :dust:

HS - enjoy ur weekend; Im sure you will be looked after once you break the good news!!


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks for letting us know you wont be around Honey :awww:

You are excused from attendance & I promise not to give you any demerits :rofl: xx


----------



## Lyns

Anababe said:


> HoneySunshine said:
> 
> 
> ....oh and I mean no more :sex: for me EVER!!
> 
> I just read my baby bible thing that show images of labour!! :shock:
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Oh Honey believe me.. No books, magazines, midwives, friends.. NOTHING will prepare you for the real thing :rofl::rofl: Dont mean to scare you or anything :blush: hahaClick to expand...

You are so right there..........but I have to say i had a 24 hour labour, with no drugs for 23.5 hours of it, culminating in a emergency c-sec....and I utterly loved every second and would do it again like a shot! 

And I don't think I'm strange....most mothers I know (admittedly not all) but most, have said the same.


----------



## Anababe

Lyns said:


> Anababe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HoneySunshine said:
> 
> 
> ....oh and I mean no more :sex: for me EVER!!
> 
> I just read my baby bible thing that show images of labour!! :shock:
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Oh Honey believe me.. No books, magazines, midwives, friends.. NOTHING will prepare you for the real thing :rofl::rofl: Dont mean to scare you or anything :blush: hahaClick to expand...
> 
> You are so right there..........but I have to say i had a 24 hour labour, with no drugs for 23.5 hours of it, culminating in a emergency c-sec....and I utterly loved every second and would do it again like a shot!
> 
> And I don't think I'm strange....most mothers I know (admittedly not all) but most, have said the same.Click to expand...

I dont think your strange at all! I will admit from the min my waters broke i was in complete agony and didnt cope well at all, although i had no pain relief until i was fully dilated. I cant even explain the pain i was in, the midwives didnt realise how quick i was dilating bless them, until i fainted and they thought they best check what was happening! The birth however was amazing (so was the gas and air :rofl: ) but i loved evey min of it and when Caeden was out the midwife asked if i was ok and i said yeah i wanna do it again! :rofl: So its not all bad!


----------



## hekate

*stamps with her foot and sulks* I want to give birth too!!!:sulk:


----------



## Anababe

and you will! in 9 ish months.. tell those little men to hurry up and catch the egg! hehe want all my pingus giving birth this year :rofl:

xxx


----------



## toby2

love the bunny!! it made me giggle!am here to make sure i get my shiny star andbfp as well heh heh-have comenced with the bd, have no clue when will ov or when can test because of m/c!!??!!
lots of dust to everyone
x


----------



## LittleMermaid

Signing off now ... 

woohoo ... bring on that :sex: on fire (note to self "must remember to take fire extinguishser upstairs tonight hehehe") :rofl:

Nite all xx ;o)


----------



## Anababe

Night LM.. Have fun! ;)

xx


----------



## jem_5500

hekate said:


> *stamps with her foot and sulks* I want to give birth too!!!:sulk:

I will go with you on that one !! xx Its sounds like hell doesnt it!! 

Morning ladies!

LM how was your night :D was the fire extinguisher needed? 

My furbaby wok us up at 5 this am breaking a bowl with Sahara sand she had been playing with. all I could think I was glad we didnt have :baby: as it would have woken it up!!! (sad)

Nicky any more symtoms this morning???
:hug:


----------



## toby2

morning pingu ladies
i have done the birth thing, it was fine .......with the help of lots of drugs!!!!
hope musical bd went ok LM, i admire your enthusiasum!
we are off to collect our new family car today,heres hoping to a bit more family to fill it with!
x


----------



## NickyT75

Morning peeps! :wave:

no new symptoms....... but my boobies are still killing me! im getting shooting/stabbing pains in them quite often!

also my temp went up slightly today :happydance: so im praying its gonna keep going up! 

(im off to find the test board for an update now - brb) xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> NickyT75 - 21st Feb
> HeKate - 22nd Feb
> Reedy - 22nd Feb
> Daisyduke - 25th Feb
> Jem_5500 - 28th Feb
> Lyns - 1st Mar
> Poshie - 3rd Mar
> LittleMermaid - 6th Mar
> Toby2 - :confused: maybe 7th Mar??
> mum2joe - 11th Mar
> Lol78 -
> Chris77 -
> Tanya -
> Sambatiki -
> Sprat -
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> 
> February
> Anababe, Shmoo, HoneySunshine
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star, Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Friday 20th Update :happydance: 

Oooooooh very exciting times are approaching! good luck everyone! xx


----------



## Anababe

Morning Pingus

Nicky your temps are looking great! You still going to test tomorrow?

LM - Hope you had a good night!! LOL

Ive been to the park this morning with Caeden on his reins, its the first time hes walked outside, thought its bout time he starts walking on new surfaces now. He kept falling over but he loved it :D:D Bless him!

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Awwwww Simone the thought of little Caeden just made me go all gooey! :cloud9:

yeah im still planning to test tomorrow xx


----------



## Anababe

Hehe i know i could have cried. Seeing him walking around that park on his own, my little man is growing up so quick! I should have taken pictures, i will do tomorrow :D

xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning!

Well :happydance: to report that mission one of :sex: completed this week :rofl:

Although DH took some persuading, as he was tired last night  first night off from work and he is usually quite tired  but I managed to persuade him that he would sleep so much better afterwards :rollseyes:, as all men do just crash out afterwards dont they :rofl: with that he agreed.

I wasnt able to to convince him on the :sex: on fire song though - bah  so I said well I will just have to have the tune in my head then  and I did :rofl: what am I like eh! :blush:

So more :sex: on fire tonight woohoo!

No need for the fire extinguisher last night Im afraid :o( but heres hoping he wont be soooo tired tonight ;o)

Ahhh Anababe  how cute Caeden off on his own travels around the park, you must be so proud of him! =D>

Nicky  testing tomorrow  how exciting; everything still crossed for you hun :hugs:

Toby2  good luck with the car shopping!

Jem  how u feeling today hun? Furbabies are so mischievious arent they; one of mine likes to jump on top of the tv in the lounge to get attention, and at xmas knocked all the xmas cards off one by one whilst sneering at us  all it did was make us laugh that she would do such a thing  swiping at the cards with her furry paw! Mine all try and come to the bathroom with me in the mornings, one usually sits in the bath or sit on my lap yes whilst Im on the toilet, or on the side of the bath whilst I have a shower; DH wont have any of it though, says its wrong to have them watching you in the bathroom. :shrug:

Well it just goes to show that after only a short time being on BnB that I have the hang of the icons and their text versions to type directly onto the page  coz I am writing this in a work email document, which I will/have then pasted over to the BnB site, just in case anyone catches a glimpse of my screen, they wont suspect its not work  god Im good :rofl: (unless they can see what Ive typed eek)

Plugged myself into my ipod today, which means I can also drown out the noise from the office hehe. Of course I have Kings of Leon, but at the moment I have Girls Aloud blasting my ears  some may say thats sad, but its just pop and keeps me bopping whilst working! Lots of other stuff on here too though, take that (lol) chill out/relaxing, meditations ... 

Ah well, seems Im off out for lunch with the guys in the office today (I am the only female!) ... to welcome a new guy who has transferred to our offices ... off to the pub we go ... not that I will be drinking any alcohol anyway as I have to drive home later ... mmmm wonder what there will be on offer for a yummy lunch today ....


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

Sorry for my poor attendance. :blush:

No news from the gyno yet on my cycle day 3 test. It's been 1 week today so I'm hoping I'll here something today.


----------



## Poshie

Nicky, just noticed the latest testing board. I think I posted a little while ago with a revised test day - 3 March 2009 please :) Got my dates a bit wrong first time around, thank you.

Nothing to report much apart from yet another only just neg opk. Massive long surge for me this cycle, and many others too it seems. Still, none of that matters if we get our :bfp: right ladies? :happydance:

Chris - hope you get those results through today hun. :hugs:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Im back! 

So, from yummy lunch menu today at the pub I had fish, chips and pureed peas (yes pureed, not mushy :rofl:!)

Unfortunately, we didnt have time for dessert :hissy: which is a shame, as I had my eye on a rather delish looking chocolate fondant pudding w/ice cream ... oh well ... another time (chocoholic me? always :rofl:)

So glad its Fridayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jem_5500

that will teach u LM to alwasy start with pudding and then you wont run out of time!


----------



## Anababe

I want some chocolate :hissy::hissy:

haha oo the shop opens in 5 mins :D where has today gone! 3pm already :shock::roll:

Think Caeden has just woke up from his nap, bet hes starving poor thing! Hes very quiet though up there dunno what he's doing.. i best go check hehe

xx


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! Pingus check out my thread in the test gallery! xx


----------



## Anababe

I dont like those IC's. I bet if that is a BFP it would show up better on a different brand. Not that that means go and do one now lady!! Its far too early to be using mid afternoon wee :rofl:

I tested again today :dohh: So silly i am!

xxx


----------



## Chris77

I'm getting so excited for you Nicky!! :yipee:


----------



## NickyT75

thanks girls :hugs:

Simone it was one of the tests you sent me... im thinking its an evap... but i tested with a couple of them over the past few days and havent even had a hint of a line so :shrug:


im still a bit excited if im honest :rofl: xx


----------



## Anababe

Yeah they are the ones off internet, think i paid 89p for 5 :rofl: Im still getting faint lines on the IC's now, and my CB ones are darker than the control line.. not that i should still be testing! hehe 

Good luck whenever you test next hun :hugs: Its looking so good! xxx


----------



## hekate

jem - bless you waking up to the cat breaking a bowl....i empathize with you...mine wake me often by just meowing outside the bedroom door....or playing very noisily....I also have one cat that is so clumsy....he breaks stuff all the time.....mind I can never be cross with them....

toby - hope you enjoying the new car and have more kiddies to put in there soon!

anababe - so cute about caeden walking in the park - must be so touching to watch...almost made me cry just thinking about it...bless him!

nicky - I soooo think you are up the duff!

LM - good to hear you could convince your DH to:sex: last night

chris77- hope you get your results soon....waiting is not nice:grr:

poshie - welcome to the tww!


I done an other test today, again BFN.....feeling really down today not just because of this but also because of work stuff......:hissy:

:hug: to all!


----------



## Reedy

Hey Pingus

Well CD30 for me x

Samba is sending me a special package which should be here in the morning :happydance: she's put in some ICs so I might test with them tomorrow x I do have a digi but dont know if I dare use it lol x 
My cycles havent been longer than 30 days for 6 months so hoping thats a good sign x 

Nicky - everything sounding so good for you huni x x x 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend x x x


----------



## NickyT75

keeping everything crossed for you Reedy :happydance: xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Ill 2nd that for Reedy and u Nicky :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Thanks huni x Hope we get our :bfp: together x x x 
That would be ace to be bump buddies :happydance:


----------



## hekate

good luck reedy! sounds promising!


----------



## jem_5500

good luck reedy and Nicky xxx


----------



## Anababe

Good luck Reedy :hugs:

I stil havent got chocolate! Im not a very happy Pingu tonight!! :sulk: 

Nicky may i please be excused from Team Pingu for a whole week starting on Sunday evening.. I am going on holiday to essex.. woo haha :rofl:

Thankyou xx


----------



## NickyT75

Of course you may be excused Simone :hugs: thankyou for being so thoughtful and letting us know :)

hope you have a great time & come back to plenty new :bfp:'s 

we will miss you around here babe :friends: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

:wave: evening pingus!

Well ive "poa opk s" this evening when I got home - see attached ... +opk and the test line is much darker than the control line too :yipee:

~~~~~~~~~~~

Got a bit excited there and hit the enter key too many times and posted before Id finished :rofl:

Anyways, before I left work tonight I went to the loo, as I could feel something occuring, (tmi!) only to find a great big blob of ewcm woohoo!

Then this evening when I got home a +opk is showing 2 days earlier than last month, so Im hoping this is a good sign, altho we only did the deed last night and of course will do tonight :rofl: I guess Im hoping I get the same positive for a another day or two - or would that be a bad thing - oh I dont know just chuffed really that its shown up so well.

We went to Tesco to do some shopping tonight, and I have to say I had a rather hot funny (hot flush!) and felt quite nauseous walking aorund in there; DH just kept looking at me and saying I reckon u are already pgt ... to which I informed him but the tests from delmonte say no. So just hoping this nauseous feeling is relaed to me oving.

Nicky - well well mdear ... seems things are 'pinking' up for you hun! Its all just so exciting!

Bum I cant read any other posts below now ... so will have to post and write more ...
 



Attached Files:







20Feb09i.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Anababe

:happydance::happydance: Def positive that hun!! Get :sex: and catch that eggie!!! 


:dust:

Well my lovely Pingu's, i'm off to bed now, my back is not being very nice to me tonight :roll: so need to go lie down. Im gonna watch a film before sleep lol so i may still be around.. if not i shall see you all tomorrow!

Have a good night LM ;)

xxx


----------



## hekate

aww shall miss you anababe! have a nice "holiday"!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Nicky and Reedy ... looking forward to hearing ur test results 2mrw ... sening u both lots of :dust: and good luck xx

Anababe ... make sure u rest, ull need ur energy for you holiday. Will miss u for a week, hope u have a fab time xx

Signing off for the evening, need to keep dh sweet for another night of egg catching :rofl:

See u all in the morning ... xx :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Morning Pingu's :wave:

NickyT & Reedy - Have you tested yet? FX for both of you come on we need more :bfp: for Team Pingu

LM - :rofl::rofl: :sex: on fire :rofl::rofl: Bless you! Good news about the + opk just keep :sex: like your life depends on it and, 2wks from now you will have a lovely :bfp:

Anababe - Have a lovely time in Essex. Its a great place to be as, I am a proud Essex Girl born and bred :rofl::rofl: Where abouts in Essex are you staying?

I just did another CG Digi as, need constant reassurance that I am PG and remain PG. It said 2-3 which it did on Monday I was hoping to see 3+ oh well, I will just have to buy another pack and test again on wed and sat just so I see the 3+. What am I like? I also love seeing the word pregnant or, 2 lines which translates as pregnant!!! I am crazy but never mind. Hope you all have lovely weekends.


----------



## sam*~*louize

Morning all, have a great weekend, fx testing girlies


----------



## Anababe

Im going to my mums in Colchester Shmoo :)

Was supposed to be going tomorrow but i woke up today and thought i may as well go this morning! I like to do things on impulse. Although rushing around packing now theres no doubt i will forget something i need! Like straighteners.. see i havent put them in my bag!! I shall do that now.

Morning Sickness has hit mit this morning, 5 and half weeks, exactly same as with caeden :roll: Thats gonna be fun on a train for next 6 hours! :rofl:

Hope everyone is ok, ill try pop on at least once a day over the next week but if i cant get on then :dust::dust: to you all!

I want to come back to some BFP's please :D:D

xxxxxxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Thanks, shmoo! x

My legs were in the air - up against the headboard, bum on pillows after :sex: the last two nights :rofl: DH said it was a very strange sight and kept laughing, and said "you wait til our kids are old enough and I tell them the lengths we went to ..." .... bless him, he's talking mulitples already! :rofl:

Cant wait to poas later to see how my opk is looking :blush:

Have a lovely time Anababe! Make sure you have something to eat/drink with you for the train journey! x

Hows the testing Nicky & Reedy - hping you get a lovely BFP - here's some more sticky :dust: for your both x

DH is home today, working on his car this morning, but then we are going into town to have a wander, have some lunch etc ... quality time :rofl:

Wishing everyone a wonderful weekend! :hugs:


----------



## toby2

morning pingu's
thought i might be seeing some test results this morn.....
LM i am thinking i am prob about the same place in my cycle as you although its difficult to know this month so i reckon i am going to be testing same time as you too-will have a quick look at test list!
we are putting down new kitchen flooring this morn-oh joy!have just escaped in here whilst oh pops into townhope train trip goes ok and morning sickness doesnt cause you to much trouble
will pop back later to see if *anything* has happened!
x


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Pingus

:bfn: for me this morning im afraid :grr:

might test again on Monday/tuesday? thanks for all the :dust: and well wishes :friends: xx


----------



## Reedy

Hey pingus x 
Thanks for all the well wishes x 
I havent tested as I'm too scared to see a :bfn: but I'm now on cd31 x My longest cycle has been 32 days so think I'll change my test date to monday morning :blush: 
I've tested twice before since ttc & I got :bfn: & then the crackwhore turning up a few hours later so just scared about that I think, because at the minute I still have hope x 
Feeling really sick & very tired x also peeing frequently & still have the shooting pains in my boobies but even that wont let me believe I might possibly be up the duff x I'm too much of a pessimist x 

Anababe - Hope the train journey goes well & you dont feel too bad x have a lovely time in essex x

LM- Loving the legs in the air thing hope it leads to a lovely :bfp: for you x 

Nicky - sorry about the :bfn: huni :hugs: I'll look forward to seeing monday/tuesdays test bcus i think your stil in with a chance x 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend x x x x


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> HeKate - 22nd Feb
> Reedy - 23rd Feb
> NickyT75 - 24th Feb
> Daisyduke - 25th Feb
> Jem_5500 - 28th Feb
> Lyns - 1st Mar
> Poshie - 3rd Mar
> LittleMermaid - 6th Mar
> Toby2 - :confused: maybe 7th Mar??
> mum2joe - 11th Mar
> Lol78 -
> Chris77 -
> Tanya -
> Sambatiki -
> Sprat -
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> 
> February
> Anababe, Shmoo, HoneySunshine
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star, Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Saturday 21st Update :happydance: 

there is someone testing almost every day now :happydance: bring on the :bfp:'s! :happydance:

:dust: good luck everyone! xx


----------



## toby2

hey nicky,sorry you got bfn-still no witch though so thats got to be goodxx
reedy can totally understand you not wanting to test,sometimes not knowing seems the best option but your symptons do sound good
x


----------



## hekate

sorry nicky:hugs:, but I am keeping everything crossed for you....I would really love to see you getting a BFP out of this weird cycle!

reedy - your symptoms sound really good....I can understand what you mean about waiting to test, even so I have never managed to wait for AF....wish I could!...fingers crossed for your testing!

LM - glad you are having a laugh :sex:...keep up the PMA

I have started to have a little show...which I always get before AF....did not stop me testing again....obviously BFN....I so wish I could give up the crying at the end of each cycle...You would think I am used to it by now! I feel pathetic!


----------



## jem_5500

Hi girlies

just checking in for today to get my gold star x NReedy and Nicky fingers crossed and keep us posted xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hekate :hug: sorry you got a BFN babe :hugs: its rubbish isn't it?

hope this isnt AF on her way :hug:

Toby & Jem - Hiya ladies

thanks for dropping in :) you will defo get your gold star if you keep this up :happydance: 

LM keep up the PMA sweetie :happydance: 

Reedy - best of luck for testing :dust: 

Love to everyone else friends: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hugs: Nicky .. sorry you had to see a BFN hun! Hopefully its a tad early, and maybe testing again in a few days will prove to be a better result! dont despair and smile, hopefully the 'SME' (sperm meets egg) will feel the lurve too adn do their own lil deed :rofl: :hugs:

hekate - cld ur show be IB? fingers xd x

Reedy - as I said to Nicky - send some smily lurve vibes down to your SME - and I have every xd for you for when you test :hugs:

toby2 - ooo that wld be gr8 if you are on the same test date hun! 

Im def oving or about to, having had a +opk last yesterday, I poas again this morning but I think, well I know I shouldnt have that early in the day, and it was not as dark as control line.

Lots of sticky :dust: and positive vibes to all! xx

... ooo is that the time, best go and po-another-s :blush: ... back soon ...


----------



## LittleMermaid

Seems I am oving early this cycle ... see attached!

I wouldnt have normally poas in the morning for opk, but thought Iwould seeing as last nights was so dark. Seems to have faded quite a lot since then looking at this evenings poas. :shrug:

Here's hoping that oving early this cycle has a better effect on the outcome! 

will be :bunny: this evening, just in case, as I can feel sharp stabbing like pains in my sides and tum. Bring on those eggies and sperms!!

Hope everyone is ok this evening. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







OPKs20&21Feb09_LM.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Anababe

Hey Pingus

Well so much for me staying away for a week :rofl: There is a spare computer now at my mums so i have stole it! 

LM glad your ov'ing hun, looks like you got BD in just the right time :D

Hekate - So sory was a BFN hun :hugs: Hope the :witch: stays away!

Good Luck to everyone else due to test in the next day or two :hug:

:dust:

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

:hi: Simone!

nice to see you babe :) hope you are enjoying yourselves? xx


----------



## Lyns

LittleMermaid said:


> Seems I am oving early this cycle ... see attached!
> 
> I wouldnt have normally poas in the morning for opk, but thought Iwould seeing as last nights was so dark. Seems to have faded quite a lot since then looking at this evenings poas. :shrug:
> 
> Here's hoping that oving early this cycle has a better effect on the outcome!
> 
> will be :bunny: this evening, just in case, as I can feel sharp stabbing like pains in my sides and tum. Bring on those eggies and sperms!!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok this evening. :hugs:


LittleMermaid...woohoo...you go girl, but keep testing though! I started off with what i though was an early Ov...and ended up with a full week of +OPK's! 

Goodness knows when I actually did, but seeing as OH was away for the first half of the week....I'm kinda convincing myself that my eggy didn't put in an appearance until he got back! xxx


----------



## Anababe

NickyT75 said:


> :hi: Simone!
> 
> nice to see you babe :) hope you are enjoying yourselves? xx

Hmm well yeah its nice to see mum and my bro and sis, but im not feeling to great tonight. My back is hurting so much and my hip is playing up, im really worried about my spd coming back in this pregnancy. I really struggled to get around last time once i starting getting big. See what the next couple weeks are like then ill have to have a word with midwife about it. Might have to go back physio once my bump starts growing :roll:

xxx


----------



## Reedy

Morning Girls x 

Hekate - Sorry you got a :bfn: huni :hug::hugs::hug:

LM - those are some funky looking +opks Hope you catch the eggy x 

Anababe - glad your having a nice time at your mums x Hope your feeling a little better today huni x x x x

Hope everyone else is well x 

Its CD32 for me today x which is the longest my cycles have been x its was the first cycle after coming off the pill x 
If Crack whore still isnt here by the morning then i'll test x 

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend x x x x


----------



## Anababe

Good luck testing tomorrow Reedy.. FX you get your BFP!

How is everyone else today?

My laptop is up and running here now so looks like im not leaving you all after all hehe :D

Nicky how you feeling this morning hun?

:hug: for all my pingus!

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Morning lovely ladies

another day & another evap from me! :dohh: (pics in my journo if anyone wants to see?) 

my temp has finally reached an accetable level for pregnancy :) but alas I fear it will drop tomorrow 
(tends to do that.... shoot up just before dropping... so nothing out of the ordinary)

*sigh* guess we'll just have to wait & see what tomorrow brings.... im sooooooooo sick of saying that :dohh: coz of this mammoth cycle :grr:

I should be Oving again for my next cycle by now :dohh: instead of still pissing about with this one!! :rofl:

oh well.... the end is nigh! only 2 days max left of this messed up shambles me thinks! xx


----------



## Anababe

Aww hun :hugs: Ill be glad when this cycle is over for you!

Only 2 days to go, will soon pass.. and FX you'll get your BFP after it all!

xx


----------



## toby2

morning
nicky long cycles are a nightmare arnt they?Before i got preg with my little boy my cycles were getting longer and longer each time and when i got pregnant i was pregnant before i should have ov...all very strange!anyhoo i hope that, come tomorrow you get your answer and mostly i hope its a BFP!
reedy hows that testing going???hope :witch: didnt get you in the night
Annabel glad you got your laptop up and running, hope your back thing passes, am sure train journey wouldnt have helped yesterday?maybe it will pass
hope everyone else s having a good day, i am off to b+q-just lovely!!


----------



## Reedy

toby2 said:


> reedy hows that testing going???hope :witch: didnt get you in the night

Nope she didnt :happydance: will be testing in the morning if she doesnt show today & through the night x


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hugs: Nicky ... ive checked out your journal and your pics from this morning, I can see something there hun! Everything crossed for you for when you test again. Your temps are looking good too so here's hoping they stay up there, and get higher! Bit of PMA for you ... visualise those higher temps ...!! xx

Reedy - I hope the ol :witch: stays away 2mrw. Look 4wd to hearing your tst results.

Anababe - yay, houston you have a (internet) connection (and pc) :rofl:

Well, we didnt get to do the deed last night :hissy::hissy::hissy: We had an indian takeaway and DH got delhi belly :hissy: which meant he spent most of the night gassed up or in the bathroom ... :hissy: We've kinda figured that spicy food doesnt agree with him, as it has happened before; it wasnt the takeaways fault, just his stomach not being able to cope! :hissy::hissy:

No luck this morning either! :hissy: He's back on night shift starting tonite, so will be heading off to bed this arvo for a :sleep: Ive assured him that there will be some :sex: action before he :sleep:s :rofl: last chance this week, coz he will be grumpy and overtired until he finishes shift on Friday - the joys!

Like a woman possessed ... :rofl: :blush:


----------



## hekate

Hello everybody!

Reedy - cannot wait for your result tomorrow! fingers crossed!

Nicky - this is a confusing cycle for you all aroud...hope it ends in a well deserved BFP!
but if not we can be cycle buddies :friends:

anababe - I agree with toby, hopefully your backpain is from the long train ride yesterday....have a lovely day with your family!

LM - sorry your OH was poorly...you probably got it covered anyway!

Lyns - any very early symptoms? 


As for my:witch:...she is taking her time, but I know she is on her way as I said yesterday....
and I felt so low and you know sometimes then you just got to treat yourself...
for example with a bar of chocolate or ice cream :munch:
only I think I overdone it a little:blush:
:dance:I just went and bought a wii and wii fit!:rofl:


----------



## LittleMermaid

:rofl: hekate - well at least you can burn off the choc and ice cream with the wii/fit! Enjoy ... its great fun! Hopefully :witch: will stay away for u. x


----------



## Lyns

hekate said:


> Lyns - any very early symptoms?

Having been pregnant twice, I can honestly say the only symptons I ever get is no symptons! Nothing kicks in until 6 weeks with me (and then its 'and some'...), so difficult to tell!

I also don't really know how many dpo I am....as I had a week full of +OPK's. I left my ticker as is, as its as close as I can get. I guess I may test a bit earlier than I said....cos I won't be able to resist! 

Hope we are all fine today...xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Well thats the last of the :bunny: and LIA action Im gonna get this cycle! :rofl:

DH is now :sleep: for a few hours before he heads off to work tonite. 

Watch this space, 2DPO and counting down the dreaded 2ww :rofl:

The old adage is a cigarette afterwards :rofl: but seeing as I dont smoke, think I will have to defrost some Ben n Jerrys Phish food ... ho hum :blush:


----------



## toby2

LM that picture of a massive ovary(think that is what it is!!) that goes alongside your cycle makes me chuckle everytime i look at it!!hope you caught that egg-i love phsh food it is yum!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey girlies, 

Nice to see sooo many new recruits! Nicky I cannot believe you still have no answers bless you, what a humungo confussing cycle!!!! Here's to that :bfp: we're all waiting for!

Good Luck girlies, aww, long gone are the days of just shaggin endlessly in hope of catching an eggy. Personally I'm really looking forward to shaggin endlessly just for the sake of shaggin! haha Sorry very hormonal preggo woman! This will be all you ladies in a while.

hugs to all!


----------



## toby2

checking in for my gold star!!
Reedy-congrats on your :bfp: sooooooooo exciting!
Nicky am still crossing everything for you too-had a peak in your journal as was desperate to know what was happening today!
Found a preg test in my cupboard last night, tried to hide it and forget about it but now i know its there!!!booooooooooo! that said am off to boots to get some buy one get one free!dont dare order hpts from internet or i would be permantly in the loo-am aso slightly scared by peoples stories that you can still test + up to 6-8wks after a m/c, am going to have to be very cautious with any testing I end up doing in march:cry:
:hugs: for anyone tht needs them, hope you all have a good day
x


----------



## NickyT75

Huge congratulations to Reedy on her :bfp: this morning! :yipee:

The Pingu magic has struck again! :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> HeKate - 22nd Feb
> Reedy - :bfp: :happydance:
> NickyT75 - :bfn: re-test 24th Feb
> Daisyduke - 25th Feb
> Jem_5500 - 28th Feb
> Lyns - 1st Mar
> Poshie - 3rd Mar
> LittleMermaid - 6th Mar
> Toby2 - :confused: maybe 7th Mar??
> mum2joe - 11th Mar
> Lol78 -
> Chris77 -
> Tanya -
> Sambatiki -
> Sprat -
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> 
> February
> Anababe, Shmoo, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star, Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Monday 23rd Update :happydance: 

:happydance: Congrats to our newest preggo Pingu Reedy on her :bfp: :happydance:

:dust: good luck everyone else! xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Yey!!! 

Congratulations Reedy!! Fabulous news!! Go Pingus! x


----------



## DaisyDuke

Happy Monday morning pingus :hugs:

:bfn: or evap for me today at 7dpo :dohh:

Reedy HUGE congratultions again, let's hope its the start of a run on pingus :bfp:


----------



## NickyT75

Its not the start hunni

she is the 4th Pingu to get preg in February!! :yipee: xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

yey for pregnant pingus!! we need another 5 to make up for dec and jan


----------



## NickyT75

Welcome back Honey :wave: xx


----------



## Anababe

Yey congratulations Reedy!! Us Pingus are good eh!! :D:D

Need more though :yipee: whos next to test??

xxx


----------



## Poshie

It's me checking in Mrs Nicky! ;)

Excellent :bfp: for the pingus today with Reedy (and another BAW pg too!) :happydance:

Very good run on the :bfp: this front and I hope we can even improve on that over the next few weeks :D

Good luck all :dust:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning campers!

Well done and congrats to Reedy on shiny new :bfp: x

Nicky - hmmm sorry you are seeing such dodgy faint lines hun! Maybe its still too early for you. Not everyone is the same ... and its not over yet! :Sending u lots of extra special sticky :bfp: :dust: xx


----------



## Reedy

Bloody Hell Team Pingu is good 
I've only been here a week & I get my :bfp: :happydance:
Thanks for all the well wishes x 

:dust::dust::dust: to all x x x x x


----------



## toby2

I have tried and tried but i cannot work it out BAW????tell me please,its making my head hurt!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Bored at work :hugs:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Love the BAW reference .. thats exactly how I feel!! :rofl:

Popped out of the office today to get some lunch ... interesting you might think (not!) :rofl: but there I was picking up a yummy chicken salad, wandering through the magazine section, and what do I buy ... Prima Baby & Pregancy ... yes I did ... and I put it face down in the trolley, and brought a completely different mag to put on top ... just in case I run into anyone I knew ... thankfully I didnt.

But now I am back at work and dying to read it ... not that Im sure there is anything related to the 2ww in there, but I just couldnt help myself buying it :blush: I sooooo cant wait to get home and read it cover to cover tonite :rofl::blush::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Awww! LM :rofl: acting so dodgy! like you were buying a porn mag or something! :rofl:

hope you have a reason to buy next months edition hunni :hugs: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

I know! I was so scared I would be spotted by someone. I even went to a Tesco thats not local :rofl:


----------



## Shinning_Star

BLess you mermaid, hehe! 
Congrats Reedy!


----------



## hekate

LM you are not on you own:friends:...done excatly the same thing many times...but with their advertisements on the back (e.g. nappies or baby shampoo) turning it around is not always enough....and you got to bury them deep under the other items....:rofl:

Reedy - congratulations again! what fantastic news!:dance:


----------



## Anababe

toby2 said:


> I have tried and tried but i cannot work it out BAW????tell me please,its making my head hurt!

Haha :rofl: I have been the same for 2 days.. :blush:

LM - Oh bless you acting so suspiciously! :rofl: It is good though, i bought it yesterday! :D:D


----------



## sam*~*louize

Congratulations Reedy! Pingu's strike again, it's all in the lucky name see. Nicky you got no answers yet??? Remind me of my blood BFP cycle, took 3 weeks to show my BFP!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Shit I've gone up another box too! wow. girls it's hard work - never change it for the world though, getting so tired now!


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks Sammie :hugs:

Sorry for neglecting my Pingu's but I got another :bfn: so i've been having a down day - stil no AF tho which is good news I suppose?

this loooooooooooooooooong cycle is getting me down a bit :( im sick of being in limbo iykwim? xx


----------



## toby2

:hug: Nicky it is really crappy having BFN and being stuck in limbo, guess you will know more tomorrow when you take your temp?must be really hard for you but there are lots of things that are looking good so dont give up!x


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks Toby :friends:

I've just been a bit *hormonal* today I guess?? :rofl:

Even thinking 'worst case scenario' - & it turns out to be PMT at least it means AF will be here tomorrow & I can move on from this limbo-land :) xx


----------



## jem_5500

Hey ladies, 

COngrats Reedy it's great news!!

Been back at work today kids walke din at 8:45 I wanted ti walk out at 8:46!! I hope whe i have one it doesnt turn into one like i teach!!!

Hope your all ok and keeping ya chins up for those :bfp:!

LM I was wondering about buying a mag the other day same as yours but thought ppl would think i was bonkers but now I know i am not the only one so I will get one in week!!!

xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Phew! :blush: Sooo relieved Im not the only one who is covertly scouring the aisles for baby magazines :rofl:

I quite a agree hekate, I thought I had it sorted, flinging the mag in as quick as possible, face down, but no there was a baby in a babygrow on the back ... hence buying another mag, just to cover that one up :rofl:

Jem - its all in the camoflage paint and camo gear disguise - no one notices you buying them then :rofl: Hmm maybe thats what was making me look even more suspicious :rofl: Oh dear im losing the plot now ...:blush: Go for it hun; I havent read mine yet, but will be this evening.

Only just got home, as went to parents for dinner tonight - beef stew and dumplings and tiramisu for dessert ... was v yummy! Now in my comfy pjs, just me and my moomins (cats). 

Anyways, to try and cheer you up Nicky Ive fashioned together the attached pic ... I guess this is what you want to type really in frustration of those hpts! Im hoping my weird sense of humour works and makes u smile - u know ur never alone though hun - not when u have ur pingus here :hugs: xx
 



Attached Files:







nickybnb.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## shmoo75

LM - :rofl::rofl::rofl: you do make me laugh. I buy the baby & pregnancy mags too and hide them underneath my other items as, if I bump into anyone I know They don't know I am up the duff as, we aren't telling family and friends until after my 12wk scan when I have hot "the safe stage"

NickyT - OMG what is your cycle doing to you this time? I know how annoying long cycles are not to mentain mine were irregular too. Hope you get :bfp: soon or, if that nasty ole :witch: is coming best she hurry up so this long and misreable cycle of yours can come to end one way or the other. I ended up feeling like this everytime I hit CD40 was quite happy to see :witch: in the end as it meant new cycle at long bloomin' last. IYKWIM?

Reedy - :happydance::happydance::happydance: Big congrats and only being on Team Pingu's for a week that has to be a record for us I think. When do you think you are due hun?

I am getting some AF like cramps but, what is slightly worring for me is that I did a CB Digi this morning expecting to see it say 3+ it still only says 2-3 :confused: surely it should say 3+ by now? I did an IC last night and it was very strong :bfp: as, was the one I did this morning not as strong as the control line but still very strong. I did a First Response about 1wk ago and, the test line on that was stronger than the control line. I know it depends on the amount of dye in the test that you use but, I am now worried that I will see nothing on my scan on 05/03. Help me to stop worrying girls. I am off to work very soon will try and log on later today but, might not get back on until tomorrow morning early before work.


----------



## Reedy

shmoo75 said:


> Reedy - :happydance::happydance::happydance: Big congrats and only being on Team Pingu's for a week that has to be a record for us I think. When do you think you are due hun?.

Thanks x I'm due end of October :happydance: so excited although it really hasnt sunk in yet x x x x


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Pingu's :kiss:

thanks LM for the cartoon.... :rofl: my sentiments exactly!! - even more so if you see todays journal entries of mine!! :hissy:

Shmoo - im sure everything is just fine babe :hugs: those conception indicators have just seemed to cause more problems than they are worth IMHO :hugs:

they just work on an average but every preg is different & every woman metabolizes HCG into her urine a different rates thats why some people don't get + results on a HPT straight away 

Try not to worry sweetie :hugs: just enjoy being pregnant xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Claire babe :kiss: xx


----------



## Anababe

Morning Pingus

Aww shmoo try not to worry hun, im sure everything will be fine at your scan and dont take too much notice of these conception indicators. I only did that one and wont do anymore. I took the normal digi's after that.

LM - Hope your ok this morning?

Nicky - Ive been in your journal but just saying again how sorry i am :hugs: I hope this horrible cycle of yours is over soon!

Im ok this morning, cramps.. i have become used to them being a part of me now haha and the backache. I can not complain as i did ask for symptoms! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Good Morning Pingus! Just checking in for my gold star! I buy pregnancy mags too and hide them incase I get spotted! :rofl: 
Nicky :hugs: sorry you cycle is so crap this month! Its so out of character too - so hopefully its a positive thing and youre just doing a Sammie!?!


----------



## toby2

all present and correct here!
Schmoo cramping is perfectly normal all the way through pregnancy as it the thing just before your scan where you suddenly doubt you are preg at al!!NOW MOVE AWAY FROM THOSE STICKS!!!!!!!!!!!!
LM I decided to try some of your LIA this morn,confused my little boy when he came in to say hello and i had my legs up the wall :blush:
hello everyone else, hope eveyone is having a good day,pancakes later-yum yum!
Nicky am going over to check your journal but will leave a :hug: here for you!
have to work wednesday,thursday and friday so it will be a evening gold star for me for the rest of the week-our computers block anykind of forum-boo hiss!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Morning girls looks like a :bfn: today :cry: hope ur all ok :hugs:


----------



## toby2

sorry to hear that daisy
:hug:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh Daisy Im so sorry babes :hugs: It may just be too early to test yet?


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> HeKate - 22nd Feb # update required
> NickyT75 - 25th Feb
> Daisyduke - 25th Feb
> Jem_5500 - 28th Feb
> Lyns - 1st Mar
> Poshie - 3rd Mar
> LittleMermaid - 6th Mar
> Toby2 - :confused: maybe 7th Mar??
> mum2joe - 11th Mar
> Lol78 -
> Chris77 -
> Tanya -
> Sambatiki -
> Sprat -
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> 
> February
> Anababe, Shmoo, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star, Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Tuesday 24th Update :happydance: 

Hekate - any news on you??? 

Daisy sorry bout the :bfn: but I had your test date down as tomorrow?

:dust: good luck everyone else! xx


----------



## toby2

strange things occuring....feeling like :witch: on her way but is only three weeks since d/c and only 10 days since bleeding stopped so am trying the whole pma thing and telling myself it must be ov, surely :witch: cant be comming for me yet????


----------



## LittleMermaid

:wave:

Daisy - sorry to hear you had a bfn :hugs: like the others have said prob too early ... fingers xd for you tho x

toby2 - hopefully your ov's are gearing themselves up for you - fingers xd! I cant begin to imagine wot your lil one thought finding u with you lia :rofl:

Nicky - gad you liked the pic, and that it made you smile. Checked out ur journal hun ... oh dear sounds like you had a rough night there with all that FF chart stuff, but pleased to hear you are feeling more positive! Still no sign of you know who, so thats good news too! x

As for me, well I had terrible heartburn last night, and I was up peeing in the night twice ... v strange as I didnt even drink that much yesterday, and ive been 3 times today too ... i only usually go once in the morning, and again when i get home from work - weird! Yes, and im only 3 dpo - way too early to be symptom spotting but its quite obsessive this ol ttc lark :rofl: :blush:

Ive managed to wfh today, as my boss is out of the country yay! So whilst wfh, checking out bnb, ive got a couple of episodes of the portland to watch too - perfick!

Hope everyone is ok :dust: n :hugs:


----------



## hekate

well she finally got me....:witch: is here in all her glory....after playing games with me for days....started spotting ages ago....she should have been here on sunday....so she was 2 days late (normally have 13day LP and I am quite sure of my last ov date).......:hissy:


----------



## Anababe

So sorry she got you hekate hun :hugs:

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hekate - so sorry hun :hug: xx


----------



## Chris77

Sorry ladies. I been a bad girl. :blush: Nicky had to remind me to come in here. :dohh:

I THINK I may be gearing up to O which would mean a 28 day cycle for the first time in 12 months! (They've been hovering around 38 days per cycle) 

Still no update from the gyno re: cd3 testing. I'm thinking it's just good news if they haven't called by now. 

Hope everyone is well.

Bring on the :bfp:'s :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Hekate sorry the :witch: got you hun. :hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

:hugs: Hekate - sorry chick x

Hows the rest of the Pingus getting on?


----------



## jem_5500

hey girls

SOrry for your BFN hekate xx

Well it sounds like we are all closet baby mag buyers then...makes me feel better!!!!

Hope I get my Godl star today I have done 14 hours at work so could get on as Surrey county counil appear to block this site!!!! how rude

have a good evening my lovelies and take carre xx


----------



## Reedy

Hi all just checking in 
Hekate - really sorry to hear the crackwhore got you x :hugs:

Hope everyone is well x 
I'm falling asleep so going to bed now x will catch up some more 2moro x x x x


----------



## NickyT75

Here you go Jem....
https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/gold_star.jpg

I am very proud of your commitment!

Chris :hi: I knew you'd forgotten about us!! :dohh: :rofl: xx


----------



## Lyns

Pingu Lyns checking in SIR!!!!!!

How are we all tonight....I am tring to decide whether to POAS a wee bit early? I may shift my date.....hmmmmmm!


----------



## NickyT75

Lyns!! that is naughty POAS early!! :rofl: 

when were you thinking of moving your test date to?? :friends: xx


----------



## Lyns

NickyT75 said:


> Lyns!! that is naughty POAS early!! :rofl:
> 
> when were you thinking of moving your test date to?? :friends: xx

Friday 27th....with my 'funny' week of OPK's...I reckon she might well pitch up this weekend, and I don't wanna be robbed of my chance of some POAS action! :rofl: How pathetic am I!!??


----------



## Lol78

Sorry I've not popped in for a while, hope I'm still an honourary member of team Pingu. 
I really am very proud of my status as Ping Team member, even if I do neglect my duties from time to time. Hope you will all forgive me. 

Lyns, POAS girl!! I did it today at 6dpo. Funnily enough, it was a :bfn:. Stupidly I was quite disappointed. What an idiot!!

I had some spotting at the weekend (it was teeny tiny amounts but I've never had this mid-cycle), so convinced myself that I was going to defy all biological reasoning and actually have implantation at 3 dpo!

Anyway, enough about me. Don't deny yourself any longer!

OpheliaX tested last cycle at 7dpo so if you test today, I'm no longer the most premature idiot on the forum!


----------



## Lyns

Lol78 said:


> Lyns, POAS girl!! I did it today at 6dpo. Funnily enough, it was a :bfn:. Stupidly I was quite disappointed. What an idiot!!

Hey Lol...lovely to see you chick! Have no idea why, but I just LMAO at that phrase!! We're so addicted! :rofl:


----------



## Lol78

Lyns said:


> Lol78 said:
> 
> 
> Lyns, POAS girl!! I did it today at 6dpo. Funnily enough, it was a :bfn:. Stupidly I was quite disappointed. What an idiot!!
> 
> Hey Lol...lovely to see you chick! Have no idea why, but I just LMAO at that phrase!! We're so addicted! :rofl:Click to expand...

Totally!

Perhaps we should start a POAS annonymous group.

Hello, my name is Lol78 and I am a POAS aholic....:rofl:


----------



## Lol78

Quick someone help me. I just clicked into the quicksand trap that is :bfp: announcements. Help me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Very late evening all!

Sorry I havent been on this eve, ive been out seeing one of my p/t biz clients; bless her she talks forever after her treatment, I think she likes the company too! I wont be on until late for the next 2 nights and I have 3 more clients to see this week (weds and thurs) - just in case anyone (ahem Nicky :rofl:) thinks Im slacking :rofl::rofl:

hekate - sorry the ol witch got u hun! wishing you a fertile and fabulous next cycle :hugs:

4 dpo 2mrw ... woohoo :happydance: - Im quite glad I have a busy week ahead to try and keep my mind active ... yeh right like I wont be constantly symptom spotting and still counting down the days til test day! (or secretly test before then ... oops did I say that out loud :blush: :rofl:)

Jem - thats a mighty long day u had there, you must be shattered! :hugs:

Back to the office tomorrow bah, guess I might manage to squeeze in some work, amongst other ttc online activities :rofl:

:hugs: n :dust: to everyone xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Checking in to say hi :wave: and see how ya'll are this lovely morning?!?
I had a rubbish nights sleep - nausea kicked in at 3am and vivid dreams have started too - cant complain though! Symptoms are symptoms!


----------



## Anababe

Morning Pingus

I been feeling a little sick this morning, but as im still eating choclates from last night its all self inflicted im sure :rofl: someone should take them away from me!

How is everyone??

Nicky where are you!? I need my morning update please haha I have your FF chart open in another tab and keep refreshing it to see if its been updated :rofl::rofl: Bless you having stalkers!!!:D

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Morning chickaroos :wave:

I LOVE having stalkers :cloud9: it makes me feel special :)

Chart has been updated but sorry to say temp appears to be on its way down :(

Oh well.... never mind hey? at least AF will be here tomorrow to put me out of my misery & by early next week I'll be fully recharged with a fresh supply of PMA for cycle #11

I hope AF does come tomorrow so I can schedule my CD3 bloods for sat morning coz if she waits until friday to get here I won't be able to have the test on sunday :grr:

Dunno if you can have them on CD4? :shrug: 
actually - thinking about it.... I guess it prob wouldn't make a great deal of difference really?? :shrug: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

I got my cd3 bloods done last cycle - they tell you if youre ovulating (somehow)

Its cd 3-8 - 3 being better xx


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks Katie :friends: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Katie - my package from you has just arrived :)

Thankyou very much hunni :friends: i willl put the contents to good use in my impending next cycle & hopefully they will bring me luck :) xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Only Just!?!?! It was bloody posted Thursday!!

Bloody Royal Mail!!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

https://www.avatarist.com/avatars/TV/Pingu/Baby-Pingu.jpg

The arrival of the 1st Baby Pingu is in about 4 weeks! x


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hi everyone!

Apols for my late check in today :blush:, had a stressful ](*,) morning at work. Think I may have forgotten to do something for someone :comp:, and I have been stressing about it all morning, to the point where I thought I might :cry:... oh my life this is what ttc has done to my emotions, Im never one to :cry:! So I thought it best to crack on with some actual work to make me feel like I am doing something whilst I am here!

Anyway, seems ok, as no one has mentioned anything to me - yet! Started to get a headache and realised I havent eaten, so popped out got myself a prawn roll n crisps - feel better now phew! Roll on hometime ... weekend!!

Talk about being *BAW*!!

~~~~~~~~~~~

Nicky - good to hear u know who hasnt shown her ugly mush yet!

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Chris77

Hi Ladies :hi:

Anyone good with charts??? Mine is totally confusing me! :dohh: I had a cold the first week of my cycle, but I'm over it now and my temps still seem to be all whacky! :shrug: :dohh:


----------



## Lyns

Chris77 said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> Anyone good with charts??? Mine is totally confusing me! :dohh: I had a cold the first week of my cycle, but I'm over it now and my temps still seem to be all whacky! :shrug: :dohh:

Whoa....it's like a heart rate monitor! :rofl:! 

I'd ask Nicky...she has a masters in temping! xxx


----------



## Chris77

Lyns said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies :hi:
> 
> Anyone good with charts??? Mine is totally confusing me! :dohh: I had a cold the first week of my cycle, but I'm over it now and my temps still seem to be all whacky! :shrug: :dohh:
> 
> Whoa....it's like a heart rate monitor! :rofl:!
> 
> I'd ask Nicky...she has a masters in temping! xxxClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Anababe

Good afternoon Pingus!!

:shock::shock:

Guess what!!!

This little Pingu got arrested today!!! :shock::shock::cry::cry:

All is well, and i was eventually de arrested and let off with a bloody £80 penalty charge! Luckily because im a good pingu and have no previous criminal record :sad1:

When im shopping i put things in the top of my pram (its hardwork to have a trolley or basket and push a pram with one hand), and ive paid for some stuff today in superdrug and missed a lipstick which fell down the side, i had bags and caeden was playing up so i didnt even realise i hadnt paid for it. 

The thig is, the woman explained to the police exactly where she saw the lipstick go so why the hell didnt she just tell me, it was obvious i was paying for everything else! She seemed so proud of herself for 'catching' me! :trouble:

I walked out and nothing beeped at me but the security woman came out and got me, phoned police, i was escorted out the shop by 3 police officers!!! THREE!! What a joke, that was after being searched in the back of the shop. I was crying at first but was ok when the police got there, luckily my mum was in the next shop so i got her to take caeden then he didnt see the police or me get arrested. I was so embarrassed :( He was nice to me although didnt believe for a second it was an accident! ah well. Its over now, just really dont need this fine right now! :roll:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh Simone!! :hugs: you ok babe? Horrible thing to of happened! When I worked in "an unnamed high st store" we were always told to watch out and suspect women with pushchairs!! At 16 I didnt think anything of it! 10 years later I realise how discriminatory it was! Its so unfair how people jump to conclusions and dont believe the truth x


----------



## Anababe

Yeah im ok. I was very upset at first as the woman was quite patronising.. "it was ONLY £4.90.." Id just spent a fortune in there, a fiver wouldnt have made a difference to me! I had some other stuff in the hood of my pram, from another shop and she made sure she pointed out to the police that when she removed the lipstick she also found those.. so i had to show reciepts for everything. So embarrassing.:sad1:


----------



## HoneySunshine

:hug: what a cow! she probably gets a bonus of sorts for preventing a "theft" - cow


----------



## hekate

how awful....poor chick!:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Oh how awful! :hugs: I'm so sorry hun. :hugs:

I can't believe that woman! What a bitch! :grr: There are so many times I put things on the bottom of shopping carts and completely forget about them only to have the cashier ask me about it! :dohh: Like you said, you paid for the other items, so why wouldn't you pay for the lipstick? I mean a LIPSTICK for goodness sakes!! 

Oh this has me angry now....what store was it? I'll hope on a :plane: and beat her up. :ninja: :ninja: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## shmoo75

Anababe - Hun you poor thing :hugs::hugs: At least your little boy didn't see you get arrested thats one thing. But what a cow, all she had to do was mention the lipstick and you would of paid for it. People like her make me mad :grr::grr:

NickyT - Your poor thing bloomin' :witch: & :bfp: hiding from that just isn't right!!!! FX that something happens for you soon petal :hugs::hugs:

Bloody laptop!!! I posted this morning and then my laptop decided to tell me I am low on virtual memory and, promptly kicked me off the internet!!!! I couldn't get back on due to having to go to work!!!!:comp: Anyway, I had my 1st antenatal appointment today, got my Emma's Diary, they have taken my LMP as my date and say as far as they are concerned at the moment i am nearly 8wks (I know I'm not I would say I am nearly 6wks) but, until, I have had my early scan nxt Thursday they say my EDD is 09/10/09 If it means I get my midwife appointment quicker I wont complain!!!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

hmmm, i known what theyre saying shmoo but your cb digi says 2-3 so thats not 8 weeks, so i think youre more accurate! Are you feeling abit happier about things? We miss you hun! Although I know you can only get on at wkends :hugs:
Glad youve got an early scan xx


----------



## Anababe

Chris77 said:


> Oh how awful! :hugs: I'm so sorry hun. :hugs:
> 
> I can't believe that woman! What a bitch! :grr: There are so many times I put things on the bottom of shopping carts and completely forget about them only to have the cashier ask me about it! :dohh: Like you said, you paid for the other items, so why wouldn't you pay for the lipstick? I mean a LIPSTICK for goodness sakes!!
> 
> Oh this has me angry now....what store was it? I'll hope on a :plane: and beat her up. :ninja: :ninja: :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: Thanks hun! LOL


Shmoo - Glad you've had your first antenatal. Bet you cant wait til next Thursday for your scan! :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok! :hug:

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

:shock: 

Bloody hell Simone - thats terrible!! big big :hug: babe xx


----------



## shmoo75

Thanks Honeysunshine. I think I will stop POAS as, it doesn't do you any good. I try and get on here every morning before I go to work but, sometimes my laptop has other ideas :comp::rofl::rofl: Bloomin' thing!!! My DH says he wants to go to the scan but doesn't as, he doesn't like the scanning department after we were there last time and the worst news was confirmed. He will be there but, he wanted to let me know he is scared as am I but, have to have PMA. Hope you all have lovely evenings and, hopefully I can catch up with you all before the weekend.


----------



## Reedy

Evening Pingus x 

Anababe - cannot believe that woman was such a bitch too you, if she saw it why didnt she just say so x stupid cow x hope your ok x 

Schmoo - cant wait to have my scan. going to try & get an early one by acting dumb saying I dont know how far along I am x All the best for next thursday x x x 

Hope everyone is well x x x x


----------



## toby2

evening pingus-checking inlate today,first day back at work after time off with m/c etc,went ok shame i have to go back tomorrow!!!
x


----------



## Anababe

Hope work went ok today toby! :hugs:

Im off to bed now. Im a very tired little pingu tonight :sleep:

Nighty night xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Home again .. another late nite, but just had to check in to see what everyone has ben up too!

Anababe - OMFG wot a complete bitch that shop lady was; just you say the word hun and we will get her sorted for you grrr rofl:):rofl: Dont ya just hate people like that who are just cheap jobsworths with nothing better to do than to upset someone when they could have just said 'oh and by the way, u missed that item ...' Sending you some :hugs:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Just so you know, Jem prob wont be online for a bit, family crisis - house/car burgled last night! She sends her love and best wishes to all. I will keep in contact with her offline from bnb, as no pc/laptop either! Jem did say she thinks she may have IB today -lets hope so eh; altho told her to rest up and let the cops do all the hardwork in catching the thieving gits who have done this. Cant begin to imagine what Jem and DH are going through at the mo, Im just glad they are both ok (so to spk).


----------



## shmoo75

Oh Jem I hope you are ok hun sending you loads of :hugs::hugs: and fingers crossed you get a :bfp: to cheer you and DH up. My parents were broken into a couple of years ago and, it isn't nice. Horrible theiving little shits! May they rot in hell. 

Ok rant over for now.

NickyT - Whats going on with your cycle today? Any news either way?

Hope you all have a lovely day and don't work too hard.


----------



## NickyT75

Toby - :hug: for having to go back to work - hope it gets better soon 

Jem - oh no!! thats terrible :hug: thinking of you xx


----------



## NickyT75

CD42 & ANOTHER :bfn: :hissy:

i am sooooooooooooo fecked off with this cycle! :grr: Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!!! :grr: xx


----------



## Lyns

Oh no, poor Jem....love n hugs to her from us all. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Nicky.....just sent you huge hugs in your journal....but here, have some more :hugs::hugs::hugs:

And given I'm somewhere between 7 & 10dpo (I only have a 9day LP so its not that early for me) I thought it was time for a little action this morning.....and............BFN! :dohh: Oh well, I didn't think I was pg anyway.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh Jem, sorry to hear about what youre dealing with right now :hug:

Nicky Im taking this all as a good sign - this must be your longest cycle ever, like Sammie, just dont give up :sex: yet incase like her you ov differently. Remember when she found she was pregnant she took it from lmp, but drs put her back about 3 weeks on dating scan as her cycle was messed up, so she ov'd at a different part of her cycle.

I hope this is the same for you hun xxx


----------



## Anababe

Morning 

Jem - Im so sorry hun :hugs: Hope it is IB and you get a lovely BFP to cheer you up!

Lyns - Sorry it was a BFN hun :hugs:

Nicky - Your cycle really is messing you about this month isnt it!! :trouble: Hope you get some answers either way soon babe :hug:

How is everyone else doing today?

Im in bed, i feel so sick today and really tired, so im doing nothing all day. Poor Caeden had his breakfast then has been left in his travel cot/playpen thing watching tv all morning (in the bedroom with me), he must have been so fed up he's fallen back sleep :( I will spend some time with him when he wakes up! Poor thing.

xx


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

Doing well...having O pain and I'm pretty sure a +opk but can't get the pic out of my cell phone to post for analysis. :dohh: Will keep trying. I've had a high temp for 3 straight days now....does that mean anything?? :shrug:


----------



## toby2

Checking in for my gold star!
Nicky I can believe how long you are being tormented for!!!!
Chris i dont know much about temperatures im afraid so i cant help you, sorry!
Work was ok again today-just feels like i havent been away which is ok, just hoping for my BAW:bfp: soon!
:dust:


----------



## Reedy

Hey Pingus x just checking in x 

Nicky & Lyns - so about the bfns x :hug: x 

Jem - thinking of you huni x Hope the robing *******os rot in hell :grr::trouble:

MS has kicked in today :happydance: bean doesnt seem to like anything other than butterkist popcorn x its the only thing that doesnt make me want to vomit after x Chips were doing well yesterday but are now off the list too :sick:

Hope everyone is ok x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## LittleMermaid

Evening everyone!

Late again - sorry :blush:

Seems a bit quiet on here at the moment :!: Hope everyone is ok. 

I will 2nd your commetn toby - definately in need of a BAW :bfp: - fingers xd we get one soon eh!

Anababe - sorry to hear your feeling a bit off :hugs:

Reedy - cravings to cure your ms ... popcorn ... interesting; and yum! 

Nicky & Lyns - sorry u have got bfns ... try and keep some pma tho! :hugs: not over yet is it! Nicky I know your keen to know either way hun, hopefully u will get an answer soon. Lyns - ditto above, hope you get an answer soon. I have everything xd for both of you! xx

Chris - all sounds promising hun! x

As for me, well a much better day at work, think Ive got myself back on track, so I can stop stressing myself out now phew! Early symptom spotting report :rofl: been having little crampy pains on/off all day, and what feels like a burning feeling across my tummy (weird!), my spots seem to be clearing ("touches wood").

Dh is going away for wkend to stay with his best m8, so just me and the moomins from 2mrw eve ... I think he needs a rest :rofl:

Thank crunchie its Friday 2mrw!!

:dust: and :hug: to all xx


----------



## shmoo75

Just to let you girls know I have brown discharge like end of AF type stuff and, awaiting hubby to get home to take me to A&E. I have just spoken to my EPU and they said I need to see my GP and he needs to refer my by letter. When I last went to them they said I would get a scan appointment in the post!!!! Said urgent!!!! I know my GP surgery all appointments for this morning will be gone by now so, going to A&E as, thats what I ended up doing last time and they referred me straight away.


----------



## Lyns

Hope all is OK Shmoo, thinking of you and keeping fingers crossed xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Good luck shmoo ... fingers xd all will be ok. Let us know how you get on xx
:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Thinking of you Shmoo :hug: xx


----------



## Anababe

Hope everything is ok shmoo :hugs:

My laptop is broke :shock: Caeden pushed it off the couch and now the screen wont work :cry: So ive stole my brothers pc, hes just gone to work lol

Hope your all ok! xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh Shmoo Hunny!! :hugs: thinking of you xx keep us posted


----------



## Reedy

Hope everything is ok Schmoo x Thinking of you x :hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Ana - so sorry about the laptop! :hugs: I know how you feel. I hope you can get it fixed or get another one real soon.

Schmoo - thinking of you hun. :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Well, just back from hospital. Did bloods all are ok as did full blood works except hcg levels as, those results weren't back by the time I left. Will phone just gone 3pm to see what they are. My scan has been bought forward to Tuesday @11:25 as, they didn't have any slots for today or, monday. It is only when I wipe after going for a pee and, just found out it is worse after having a number 2!!!(sorry if TMI!) I think that might be to do with straining, the joys of constipation in pregnancy!!! Will let you know what my levels are when I find out soon. Thanks for your support girls. I am resting and relaxing today and, over the weekend.


----------



## NikiJJones

:hug: Shmoo.
Thinking of you.
xxxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Thinking of you schmoo
Nikijjones - 20 weeks already! wow
NickyT- i used to have cd30-32 cycles, plus 21 days late = cd53ish when i found out. only 10 more days to go! try and forgetabout it, keep BDing and smile x

hope everyone else is ok, getting used to everyone's new names!


----------



## Chris77

Hey, speaking of the devil, she just called.

CD3 Results are FINE!

:wohoo: HUGE weight lifted from me!! :wohoo:


----------



## hekate

schmoo - hope you okay:hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

I have my hcg levels and they are 1892 which, I think puts me at 6wks which, is what I think I am and, not 8wks as going by my LMP. The EPU mentained that I would need to be re-tested in 48hrs which is Sunday they said they would call me back. if they haven't called me by 4:45 I will call them and check. I don't mind going to the hospital on Sunday for a blood test especially if they come back at 3700+ which will be double. I wont mind at all.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh shmoo thats amazing news!! :happydance: we're at same day too :happydance:


----------



## shmoo75

Honey this has given me hope. I am trying not to get my hopes up too much as, I have to go to hospital on Sunday for 9am to have repeat bloods taken. I will ask when I can phone them for the results. So, here's to a hcg level of 3700+ on sunday


----------



## NickyT75

Shmoo - :hug: hope everything is ok hun xx


----------



## NickyT75

By the way Pingus

im defo not preggers :(

AF finally arrived this afternoon and im actually quite relieved... at least I can move on hey?

Im booked in for CD3 bloods on monday and this will be my last cycle before the 12 month mark (since losing Sophie) is up for me to be allowed fertility treatment xx


----------



## toby2

((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))) for nicky
(((((((((())))))))))) for schmoo
hello pingu ladies-am worn out after my first week(well, three days!) back at work, am wanting wine, have no idea where i am in cycle etc so having a couple of glasses
heres to pingus and baby dust
x


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi pingus af got me to today :hissy: the good news is i get to be Nicky's cycle buddy :hugs: :wohoo:


----------



## Lyns

And that makes 3 of us......she got me too. I shan't rant here.....my misery is well-documented in my journal xx


----------



## NickyT75

Daisy & Lyns :hug:

:grr: damn that evil old bitch face!!!!!!! :grr:

but :yipee: for getting my bestest buddies as cycle buddies :yipee: lets go for a hat trick of :bfp:'s in 4wks time! :happydance: xxx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> NickyT75 - :witch:
> Daisyduke - :witch:
> Lyns - :witch:
> Jem_5500 - 28th Feb
> Poshie - 3rd Mar
> LittleMermaid - 6th Mar
> Toby2 - :confused: maybe 7th Mar??
> mum2joe - 11th Mar
> Lol78 -
> Chris77 -
> Tanya -
> Sambatiki -
> Sprat -
> Hekate -
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> 
> February
> Anababe, Shmoo, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star, Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Friday 27th Update :happydance: 

big :hug: to Daisy & Lyns (& myself) for being ambushed by :witch: today

we shall be the 3 muskateers for this next cycle :friends:


:dust: good luck everyone else! xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

:wohoo: i like that, the 3 muskateers the 2 bestest cycle buds ever :hugs: :wohoo:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Nicky, Daisy & Lyns ... wishing you all a :bunny: :sex: & sticky few weeks! :rofl:

shmoo - good to hear you got on ok at the hospital. :hugs:

Not much update from me, got a few crampies :happydance:, but not much else. Had a tough day, my grandad was taken to hospital, as he is quite poorly, heart attack and a stroke + pneumonia - so spent the afternoon there with my mum and aunt. Bless him, poor ol stick that he is. Going back again all day 2mrw too, have everything xd he pulls thro, even tho he is quite poorly :cry: 

Being the eledest granchild, Im quite close to him, so would love to have lil one for him to see :cry: having lost my nan 10 yrs ago in May its hard knowing when I do eventually have a lil one she wont be here so for gdad to it would mean everything to me! 

Sorry didnt mean to ramble :blush: just a been an emotional day! But thanks for reading girls!

Anyway, onwards, looking for a better day 2mrw, gdad feeling better, and me on 7DPO woohoo - bring on the implantation ... !!

:hug: to all xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Awww big :hug: LM - sorry to hear about your grandpa - hope he recovers quickly babe xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Ditto to what Nicky said :hugs:


----------



## hekate

LM - hope your granddad will be better soon!:hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

NickyT, Daisy & Lyns - Sorry :witch: got you all. Good luck for CD3 bloods on Monday Nicky

LM - Sorry to hear about your Grandad :hugs::hugs::hug: to you and FX that he pull through and gets better

Well, it doesn't look like its good news for me girls. At 3:30am I got up to wee and, when I looked at the pads it looked like I had been stabbed!:shock: There was far too much blood & clots for it not to be anything else but, another m/c :sad2: I will pop out in alittle while to get paper, milk, bread,pads, chocolate and, a CB digi as, I will test tomorrow am just to see but, not holding my breath. Will still go to the hospital tomorrow for repeat bloods and, for the scan on Tuesday as, need it to be confirmed. I'm not passing anymore clots, bleeding has died down and, cramps have eased off. I suppose until it is confirmed there is a tiny sliver of hope but, I don't think so to be honest. Will keep you posted.


----------



## jem_5500

LittleMermaid said:


> Just so you know, Jem prob wont be online for a bit, family crisis - house/car burgled last night! She sends her love and best wishes to all. I will keep in contact with her offline from bnb, as no pc/laptop either! Jem did say she thinks she may have IB today -lets hope so eh; altho told her to rest up and let the cops do all the hardwork in catching the thieving gits who have done this. Cant begin to imagine what Jem and DH are going through at the mo, Im just glad they are both ok (so to spk).

Schmoo I am sorry to hear your news, keep us posted and take care of yourself.

Nicky sorry she got you again u have been messed around this cycle and thats not fair!

LM Sorry to hear about your grandad to...hope you are ok

What a week ladies, I cannot believe it for us there must have been something in the water and I hope it dissappears fast.

Me and DH are frightened to be in our own house at the moment and I have hardly slept since wednesday. the fact they were in our property only a door seperating us is scary, I went to the loo at 4 and the police think they were hear then and i scared them off and its jsut as well i didnt go in lounge...

They took all our electrical stuff and both our cars, phones, wallets handbags and for some reason my coat! It was only 30 quid from sainsburys!!

There were 6 burglaires in the area and police reckon they planned it, My DH car was found thursday in FUlham but we cant have it at forensics need to look at it and the keys were not around so had tot send those.

Its horrid to think someone has been in your space and even more so we were so close, they have slippedup as they left their gloves at 2 of the SOC and now the police have said they willcatch them but waiting on DNa, We can even see the scrape marks where they dragged our tv out the house.

On friends laptop and cant have it again so likely not to be oin again till insurance comes thru will stay in contact with LM and wish you all the best xx

I got :bfn: at 10dpo today so i will update LM as it goes.

Love to you all take care and hope things work out for you. SPeak soon xx


----------



## shmoo75

:hugs::hugs:Jem - Glad you and hubby are ok. I know its scary to think they were in the house whilst you were sleeping. Try not to be scared of being in your house otherwise those f***ers who broke in would of beaten you again! Don't let that happen. My mum & Dad got broken into whilst they were both on night shifts. My Brother was living at home at the point and he got in around 10pm as, he had been playing 5 a side footie for work, he still had his ipod in when he walked inthe front door, he was busting for the loo so, just dumped his bag on the floor, didn't take his coat or ipod off, walked straight into the downstairs loo, the theives were in the frontroom and went out the front door whilst my brother was in the loo. My brother then went into the kitchen in search of his dinner to find, the back door open, draws and cupboards left open, things scattered everywhere and at that point he knew they had been burgled. They didn't take the tv or laptops as, theymust of only just broken in when my brother came home and scared them off. I am so greatful that he didn't see them as, he would of attacked them and, god only knows what would of happened then! I really hope they catch whoever did this to you Jem.


----------



## toby2

LM- hope you grandad is ok, iknow wht you mean about wanting them to be around when LO arrives-my grandad missed my lo by a few years but i a still going to tell hi all about him as he meant so much to me((((((((()))))
Schmoo am sorry to hear your news, you sound very calm?take it easy over the weekend and make sure you have someone around for youxx
Jem that sounds just awful,what a shock for you-hope insurance gets settled and i hope they catch the *******s xx
i am still bd, just incase,not sure when will/hav ov'd!
*waves* at all other pingus


----------



## hekate

Schmoo - so sorry you are going through this, but sincerely hope everything is alright with the little bean! get as much rest as you can! sending you warm hugs and I will keep everything crossed for you!

Jem - how horrible....the pure thought fills me with terror.....your home is your safe place and always should be....were else can you seek refuge?.....I feel for you and your husband.....I hope they catch those ba*****s......I hope you can regain some feelings of safety soon....sending you hugs


----------



## shmoo75

As I have had a m/c before I am just taking things easy. I cried a fair bit last night but, at 3:30am I just cleaned myself up and put fresh pads on. I've passed a few more clots and the bleeding seems less. I know that not all heavy bleeding, withcramps and clots goes on to be a m/c that, beany is actually ok and there is some other reason that you have bleed, like it was twins one lost one didn't or, a tear in the placenta or something. I have got another CB digi which, I will use tomorrow am, have my blood test tomorrow at 9am and scan on tuesday @11:25. When I do the HPT tomorrow that will give me a really good indication as to what is going on, if it says not pregnant then I know what the blood test results will be and what will be on the scan, if it says pregnant then there is still hope. Either way I will still have the bloods and scan done as if it ends up being a def m/c it has to be confirmed and, hopefully I can get looked into why this has happened a 2nd time as I am 34yrs old. Not out of the woods by any streach of the imagination but, not giving up all hope just yet until it is confirmed one way or the other.


----------



## NickyT75

Shmoo - :hug: im so sorry you are going through this babe

but im gonna recommend you wait to see your HCG results & dont bother testing again coz it wont give you any answers anyway :hugs:

even if the worst happens and you MC the test will still show positive for a while afterwards so there is no point in doing it as it may give false hope :(

i really hope its not another MC sweetheart :hug: xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Ok I promise not test again and just wait for HCG results tomorrow. If this is another m/c will keep trying and fx it wont take another 7mths for me to get preggers again.


----------



## NikiJJones

Shmoo: so sorry sweetie.
I am keeping FX for you. There were several ladies on my PG buddy thread who had nasty heavy bleeding early on, and all is still going strong now for them. I am praying this is the case with you.
:hug:


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hugs: Shmoo also keeping my fingers crossed for u :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya Pingus :wave:

Guess who's been a naughty girl and got very drunk??! :blush: 

Think I've been trying to drown :witch: but not sure if it was successful? :rofl:

Oh well.... at least I had fun trying hey?? :rofl: xx


----------



## toby2

:rofl: hope you did drown her and dont suffer today for all your hard work!!
Shmoo hope you are doing ok today and you daisy:hug:
happy sunday to everyone else, i am taking my son to see my dad-doesnt happen often as it quite stressful for lots of reasons,so heres hoping we have a nice day!


----------



## toby2

LM have been thinking of you,hope your grandad is ok?
xx


----------



## jem_5500

hi lovelies just a quick one b4 mum sees!!

LM was with gdad yesterday and says he is very poorly but she was glad she saw him solots of positive thoughts xx

I got my :bfp: this morning but we are both being cautious as trauma of wedesday wenot sure what will happen so now trying to stay chilled and relaxed which is esasier said than done!

Schmoo I am sorry what u are going thru at the moment i'm thinking of u and even hubby who doesnt knowu sends his best!

Must run or Mum will know what I am doing and dont want to tell her just yet in case it goes wrong. POsitive thoughts xxx

Tsake care all of u xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

COngrats jem, fx for you

schmoo, thinking of you hun, hope all is going well at hospital. SHould it be not what you want to hear, we are all here for you (doesn't help much I know, been there with you, but you can rant at us!)


----------



## NickyT75

Jem - congratulations babe :yipee: our first :bfp: for march :yipee: Yay!! GO TEAM PINGU!!! :happydance:

Shmoo & LM - Thinking of you both :hugs:

Toby - hope your day isnt too stressful :hugs:

big :hug: to everyone else :kiss: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Jem_5500 - :bfp: :happydance:
> Poshie - 3rd Mar
> LittleMermaid - 6th Mar
> Toby2 - :confused: maybe 7th Mar??
> mum2joe - 11th Mar
> Lol78 -
> Chris77 -
> Tanya -
> Sambatiki -
> Sprat -
> Hekate -
> Daisyduke -
> NickyT75 -
> Lyns -
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500
> 
> February
> Anababe, Shmoo, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star, Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Sunday 1st March Update :happydance: 

Yipee! congrats to Jem on her:bfp: :yipee: :happydance:

:happydance: The Pingu magic has struck again!! :happydance:


:dust: good luck everyone else! xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning pingus!

Apologies for not being around yesterday; grandad had much more colour in him when we visited which was good to see, but not out of the woods yet, still poorly. Day at home today, as other family visiting today. 

So much to catch up on at home too, before DH returns from his weekend away eek!

Anyway, having had a good read through what ive missed ...

shmoo ... hope you get on ok at the hospital with your bloods today, and you get some more positive news. thinking of you and sending you big :hug:

Nicky ... :happydance: so good to hear you are kicking back and trying to drown the ol witch with lots of :wine: you go girl! :rofl:

I see Jem has updated you all! Im soooo pleased that you have something positive atfer all thats happened hun. :happydance::bfp::happydance: 

Think I need to read back more pages ... so much to catch up on ... lol!

Massive :hug: to all! Oh and not forgetting a sprinkle of magic :dust: too x


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

Nicky - you go girl for settling down with some :wine: I meant to do that last night too. :dohh:

Jem - CONGRATULATIONS! Happy & Healthy 9! :hugs:

As for me, I'm thinking I ovulated on Friday (cd17) but just waiting for FF to confirm it. Crapola, I'm so obsessed with my chart now. :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:

We're expecting a huge snow storm tonight....so looks like I won't be going to work tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Anababe

Hi Pingus

Just a really quick hello from me. I have no way of getting online now unless i come over to my dads.

Shmoo - Hope everything goes ok today babe :hugs:

Jem - Congratulations hun!! :yipee::yipee:

LM - So sorry to hear about your gdad :hug: Good luck for when you test hun.

Not much to update with me really, im home now. Sickness is horrible :( i can just about keep bits of food down but the nausea is there constantly. I have the midwife on Tue so ill try get on sometime then to let you know how it went!

:hug::hug:

xxx


----------



## hekate

congrats Jem! what fantastic news after the horrible week you had!


----------



## Reedy

Hiya Pingus x 

Jem - CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR :bfp: Hope your well x 

LM - hope your grandad is doing well x x x x 

Schmoo - Hope everything went ok today x Thinking of you x 

Hiya everyone else hope your all having a lovely weekend x x x x x x x


----------



## shmoo75

Jem - Big congrats to you and your DH hun and, thank you both for kind words and thoughts:hugs::hugs:

Toby - Hope todays visit wasn't too stressful for you & your little boy :hugs::hugs:

NickyT - Good to hear about you trying to :drunk: the ole :witch: the thought cheered me up thank you 

Well, had repeat bloods done today and was told to phone up EPAU tomorrow morning as, its the weekend and they do the HCG levels in batches. Will phone at about 8:45am 2morrow. Still bleeding and losing clots but, feels different to last type IYKWIM?! My last m/c I passed clots for less then a day and that was it. Seems as I am passing fresh clots? Its a mix of fresh, old and CM.(Sorry if TMI) Need to put this down so, I don't forget. Looks like I am clutching at straws and, I suppose I am to a degree but, me & DH have both today come to terms with the thought of having another m/c. It seems to have hit my DH hard this time, it hurts me too and I feel like :cry: all the time but, that wont help us at all. I hate being in this state of limbo as, I still feel pg, bloated belly in the evenings, constipated, weeing lots still, boobs hurt on/off still. Will know more tomorrow will let you gurls know once we know.


----------



## NickyT75

Shmoo - great big :hug: sweetheart im praying for some good news for you tomorrow xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

FX schmoo, hopefully your having octuplets or something and that's reason for it! Keep smiling and communicate with OH x

WHY do you bleed when possible twins anyone?


----------



## hekate

sending you:hug: schmoo and best wishes for tomorrow!


----------



## toby2

schmoo hope you get the answers you want today:hug:
LM hope gdad keeps getting better
Jem :happydance:
I have a face full of spots which usually only means one thing....:witch: am in serious denial about this but i will be amazed if i make it to the 7th and still need to test:hissy:
happy monday pingu ladies!!!!
:hug:


----------



## Reedy

Schmoo - thinking of you today huni x :hug::hugs::hug:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hey fellow Pinguettes!

Sorry I havent been on over wkend, long story!

Shmoo, have everything crossed for you today babes xxxx :hugs: xxxx

Jem! OMG! Great news, congratulations! :happydance: !

Hope everone else is ok, I havent had a chance to read through missed posts yet xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning ... oops afternoon! :blush:

Just stopped to have some lunch, hectic morning - and thought I really need to check in on everyone ...

Well Jem confirmed by text she did a digi test this morning and it was a big n bright :bfp: :happydance::happydance: So first :bfp: for March :baby: yay!

Nicky - hope your cd3 bloods go ok today hun! Let us know. :hugs:

Shmoo - hope you are ok today! :hugs:

Toby - we are aroudn the same place arent we (i guess!) the old wtich is due Sat ... and so as usual have everything xd she doesnt arrive for both of us! Altho I did poas this morning :rofl: but nothing not a glimmer - yet anyway! Been having some little cramps all weekend - but then they could be anything couldnt they :blush: 

Hows everyone else doing?

Thank you all for being so kind! :hugs: Well gdad is holding his own at the moment (still), waiting for more news from my mum once the drs have done their rounds today. So thought it best to come into work to keep myself busy! 

:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girls

I went for my CD3 bloods today (couldn't get them done on sunday) but there was some confusion over what bloods needed done :confused: 

I told them it was just FSH but apparently my doctor has ordered a full set of screens for everything imaginable??!! and there was some paperwork to complete? so I have to go back tomorrow which will actually be CD5 :dohh: the nurse said its ok as long as its no later than CD5

LM - hope your grandpa continues to improve :hugs:

Shmoo - any news hunni? :hug: - hope you are ok? xx


----------



## toby2

thats a bit confusing nicky?oh well at least they are looking at you closely
spots just perfect for saturday af,they usually clear up before witch arrives giving me false hope she wont come!
ooooooooooooooooo i could poas,have some in cupboard.....think i prefer my place of denial!!


----------



## toby2

think i have a ticker now??how do i do the team pingu bit in my sig??have i earnt enough gold stars to use it???


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Girls,

I have not long heard from the hospital and my levels have gone quite abit to 400 odd so, I am now waiting for the m/c to finish, I have to use a HPT on 19/03 to make sure all hcg is gone, wait for 1st AF then, off we go again TTC again. Will make appointment at dr's tomorrow see if they will investigate. We will see.


----------



## HoneySunshine

shmoo75 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I have not long heard from the hospital and my levels have gone quite abit to 400 odd so, I am now waiting for the m/c to finish, I have to use a HPT on 19/03 to make sure all hcg is gone, wait for 1st AF then, off we go again TTC again. Will make appointment at dr's tomorrow see if they will investigate. We will see.

Oh Babe :hugs: :cry:
Im so so sorry, all my thoughts are with you and DH right now...if you need anything then just pm me :hugs:


----------



## hekate

I am so sorry schmoo you are going trough this....sending you hugs and warm wishes
hope the doctors have some answers for you....
hugs again


----------



## toby2

oh schmoo am so sorry to hear that-hope they investigate for you
:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Oh no Shmoo :hug: im so sorry babe :(

this is awful for you :cry: its so unfair

we are all here for you if you need us sweetie :hug: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

shmoo - sending you a great big n warm :hug::hugs:, thinking of you!


----------



## NikiJJones

Thinking of you Shmoo.
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Thanks Girls.


----------



## toby2

hey schmoo hope you having a restful day today:hug:
am off to work later, dont usually work tuesday so it all seems a bit of an effort!
spots gone and no :witch:so am now officially lulled in to a false sense of security that this means i must be preg even though she isnt due til the wkend at the earliest!!
am resisting poas....so far!
have a nice day everyone!


----------



## Reedy

Schmoo I'm so sorry huni x Thinking of you xx x x x x x :hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## Reedy

toby2 said:


> spots just perfect for saturday af,they usually clear up before witch arrives giving me false hope she wont come!

Just wanted to say that I get spots about 5 days before AF is due & like you they go before AF turns up & I had the same last month x 2 lovely big red bruisy spots on my chin that went before AF was due so thought I was out because it happened every month x well how wrong was I :cloud9: because I got my :bfp: x 
So dont think your out yet huni x xx x


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hi Girls :wave: hope everyone is ok today?

Shmoo, big :hugs: babe xx Hope youve got timw off work and are sticking your feet up


----------



## NickyT75

Hi everyone

Shmoo - :hug: hope you are ok hunni?

im in a bad mood coz I went back for my CD3 bloods this morning - only to be told I'll have to wait until after my NEXT period coz they actaully need done on CD2-3 (no later) :hissy: Grrrrrrrr they have really pissed me off!! bloody incompetent fools!! :hissy:

Hope everyone else is having a better day than me?? :hugs: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

NickyT75 said:


> im in a bad mood coz I went back for my CD3 bloods this morning - only to be told I'll have to wait until after my NEXT period coz they actaully need done on CD2-3 (no later) :hissy: Grrrrrrrr they have really pissed me off!! bloody incompetent fools!! :hissy:
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a better day than me?? :hugs: xx

OMG thats totally ridiculous! I had my cd3 bloods done - but they said could be done between cd 1-8 !! with cd3 being the ideal - think I had mine done on day 4 or something! All they do is tell you if you ovulate - which I thought was silly seen as I spent a fortune in opks which already told me that! :dohh:
Never mind babe :hugs: we will have answers soon enough. Youll probably end up with triplets or something!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Afternoon peeps!

Just stopping by to see how everyone is doing!

Nicky - sorry to see you have messed about these last few days, how completely and utterly frustrating for you! :hugs:

toby2 - same as me, pimply spots keep trying to get me ... :hissy: ... 3 days and counting til :af: 

Fingers xd anyway!


----------



## shmoo75

I'm not doing to bad today girls. Waiting for bleeding to stop then wait for 1st AF then, I can get back on that horse again!

NickyT - Sorry you are being messed about. FX you wont need your CD3 bloods doing nxt cycle as, you will have a lovely :bfp:

LM - How's your GDad doing? I hope he is ok and, you get your :bfp: soon


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hope your feeling okish schmoo, try and get yourself some answers x

hi everyone


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Sammie :wave: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Evening Piguettes!

Hope everyone is ok!

Shmoo - hope you get sorted, and feel better soon too! 

Thanks for asking, about gdad, he is holding his own at the moment, which is good. Taking it day by day. Going to visit him Thurs after work.

Nicky - hope you are ok too hun! As shmoo says, im sure you will get your shiney BFP this time around, and wont need those bloods done - PMA eh!

Almost 11 dpo :happydance: and symptom spotting of course, and ashamedly ordered some more hpts :blush: and poas this evening, yeh I know but u have to dont u - quality control and all that :rofl: "slaps own wrist" :blush: but nothing, only myself to blame!

Trying to remain positive, but then this evening I almost had a go at DH for something quite minor - and Ive been :cold: to the bone since yesterday ... AF symptoms (?) :hissy: 

:af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af:

Big :hug: to all! xx


----------



## Reedy

Sounding good LM x Hope this is your month x 

Hiya everyone x x x


----------



## Poshie

Morning Pingus. Firstly I must apologise for my lack of posting here. No excuse other than I'm always in the journals these days! (forgive me Nicky).

Could I please add a new test date of 25 March. A while away I know, but hey, you've got to have something to aim for :)

Hey Reedy, how are you and reedy beanie doing today?


----------



## shmoo75

I'm ordering some more HPT today so, I am all stocked up and ready to go. Me & DH had a little chat and, we have decided that as long as the HPT I do on 19/03 is :bfn: we will ditch the condoms and start TTC. If the Dr's say they wont investigate until I have had 3 m/c's my thinking is lets hurry up and get another :bfp: ASAP as, if that :bfp:is going to end up as another m/c sooner rather than later then they will have to start investiagtions.


----------



## Lyns

Awww, shmoo, been away for a few days so I'm relly sorry to get back and hear what happened, but I think you sound strong and postive, and yes, I agree.....get going ASAP! 

Hope everyone else is OK....I see Jem did well in my absence! 

Here's wishing a March full of dark lines....double ones that is, for everyone! xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Ive got what feel like pre :witch: cramps - low down.

Just got home and went to loo and when I wiped I had creamy/wet/brown stuff (sorry tmi) ... too late for implantation? Or maybe it happened already and is showing now ... or is it the dreaded :witch: ?

:hissy: :af:

Desperado ... :blush:

Gotta go out now, bit of a rush, but had to post to get it off my chest - sorry! Will be back online laters! xx


----------



## Lyns

I've always had pre-AF type cramps when i ahve actually been pregnant, so I wouldn't wory about that, LM. 

Hope the browny CM disappears soon x


----------



## toby2

hey lovely pingu ladies
lm i think she is comming for me to.........but hey she isnt here yet!!
have hurt my back and cant sit down which has ruined my life of fertility forums!!!


----------



## jem_5500

hey lovelies,
missed speaking to all of u xx How are u all? Schmoo thinking of u look after yourself and :hug:

its very quiet on here at moment i think Nicky has got too relaxed and forgotten the gold stars!

Got my drs appointment friday which is good and DH seems to be getting head round idea\!

The insurance is paying out on my car so i am going shopping on sat for new one and I will b looking for a 5 door so whatever happens at least we are prepped!

Keeping smiling ladies xx


----------



## NickyT75

Jem - great news on the insurance :yipee:

yeah maybe you're right... I have been too relaxed lately :rofl:

maybe I should start whooping some ass again??!! :trouble: :rofl: xx


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

Sorry for my absence.........AGAIN!! :dohh: I keep forgetting. I am 5dpo so maybe pregnancy brain? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Anyhoo....my testing date is March 13th. :D


----------



## Lyns

Chris77 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Sorry for my absence.........AGAIN!! :dohh: I keep forgetting. I am 5dpo so maybe pregnancy brain? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Anyhoo....my testing date is March 13th. :D

Yay....13th March is my gorgeous daughters 2nd birthday. A very good day indeed! xx


----------



## Chris77

Lyns said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Sorry for my absence.........AGAIN!! :dohh: I keep forgetting. I am 5dpo so maybe pregnancy brain? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Anyhoo....my testing date is March 13th. :D
> 
> Yay....13th March is my gorgeous daughters 2nd birthday. A very good day indeed! xxClick to expand...

:yipee:


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> LittleMermaid - 6th Mar
> Toby2 - :confused: maybe 7th Mar??
> mum2joe - 11th Mar
> Chris77 - 13th Mar
> Lyns - 24th Mar
> Poshie - 25th Mar
> Tanya -
> Sambatiki -
> Sprat -
> Hekate -
> Daisyduke -
> NickyT75 -
> Lol78 -
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star, Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Wednesday 4th March Update :happydance: 

## need updated test dates from everyone please :)

:dust: good luck everyone else who is still to test! :friends: xx


----------



## Lyns

I shall be going for it somewhere around 24th March, Nicky. If I get that far....seeing as my last 3 cycles have been a day shorter than the previous!


----------



## Chris77

Ladies, I'm also going for CD21 testing on 3/6/09. That's if I don't chicken out and cancel it. :dohh:


----------



## LittleMermaid

My late night update - apols for absence had to go and see a client this evening. Love doing treatments but hard when you have cramping - just glad I have the ability to zone into what Im doing eh!

Anyway, got home a little while ago expecting full :witch: ... albeit 2 days early which would have been mega strange for my cycles ... seems to be pinky and milky stuff (sorry tmi)!

So I thought sod it and Im having a :wine: if for nothing else but to kill the cramps before I head off to bed and to help me sleep! :hissy: :cry: :blush:

I was even talking to myself on the way home in car saying, ill be good from now on promise ... not that Im bad, like a bit of a spend, but then who doesnt eh!

Oh futtocks! So much for my PMA! :shrug:

ps. gonna just copy/paste to journo ... soz lazy I know!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hey Girls, sorry I havent been about, I have a good excuse though - Ive been in hospital with bubs. Long story, Ive posted it all in my journal if you wanna be nosey!
Hope everyone is ok here, Ill check back later xx


----------



## Reedy

LittleMermaid said:


> I was even talking to myself on the way home in car saying, ill be good from now on promise ... not that Im bad, like a bit of a spend, but then who doesnt eh!

I did this too :blush: & I still do, praying that bean will be sticky x 
Loadsa luck for testing 2moro x x x x 

Honey - hope everything is ok x going to read your journal now xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning!

So bad cramps when I woke up and more horrid yukkiness when I went to the bathroom this morning, not full flow, so gotta be grateful for small mercies I guess! POAS and nothing again. Why is the 2nd line hiding from me? :hissy: 

Updated journo with more random throughts this morning, so as not to burden our pingu thread! Gotta have somewhere thats happy n full of PMA to escape too!

Hoping that this is IB and :witch: keps her distance, or I will be sending in da boyz to do 'er over big time! :rofl:

Off to google more inane info to frazzle my brain today - and maybe do a little bit of work whilst Im here ... :blush:

Massive loads of :sticky: dust and PMA vibes to all (and back to me too of course!) xx


----------



## Anababe

Hiya Pingus

I dont have time to check back through posts. Just coming to say hello and i miss you all :(

Hope your all doing ok! Have we had anymore BFP's?

I best go im at my dads, im looking after my friends dalmatian and left her in my house alone.. i hope i have a house to go back to :shock::rofl:

xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Honey - I read your preggo journal. OMG!!! You poor thing you must of been scared out of your mind :hugs::hugs: Glad things were ok and you saw your LO's HB for the first time. My best friend had a cyst whilst she was pg with her 3rd and, on one of her scans her LO was jumping up and down on the cyst doing star jumps!!:rofl::rofl: Everything will be fine I am sure hun.

Anababe - How is your house still in one piece I hope!

LM - Has that nasty ole :witch: visited you yet?

NickyT - How are you doing hun?

Well, my bleeding has nearly stopped. Had my delivery of ultra early HPt's from access diagnostics today so, will test tomorrow and fingers crossed that it is a :bfn: so, I can get back to :sex: and trying to get a :bfp: ASAP. Me & DH are so determined this time I hope its quicker than 7mths this time. FX for all of you too.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Good Luck Shmoo :hugs: xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

schmoo you deserve a pat on the back, sounding so positive anf PMA is the way forward, good on you girl 

honey ill read journ but hope your ok now

gl everyone x


----------



## toby2

good for you schmoo
Lm hope she hasnt got you
my back is still sore so am generally tired and fed up, can poas on saturday but am scared to as i dont want a :bfn:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Cyle 3 is over, the effing :witch: got me later today :cry:

:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

Ok thats my paddy over with! Time to move on ...

Ive got my diary out, DH has been informed that his services will be required effective next week :rofl: until further notice :rofl: 

Im determined we will be :sex: like :bunny: this month even if it leaves me bandy! :rofl: (ouch!) 

My mission, a xmas bambino!

So, cmon girls, for those of us that need that :bfp: - March is gonna be the month!

Bambino pingus boom here come!!


----------



## toby2

sorry to hear that LM
xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

sorry LM :hugs: 

:dust: :dust: :dust: for next cycle babe :friends:

GO AWAY :witch: LM doesnt like you!!


----------



## Reedy

Sorry the crackwhore got you LM :hugs: x x x


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning pingus!

Confused - seems :witch: is playing games, and her strength is somewhat lacking today, gone from heavy to light ... have no idea whats going on! Used a Tampon last night before I went to bed, just incase, (as have been known to leak in the night during first couple of days :blush:), but it was only just used with brown stuff too! Still got some low down cramping tho!

Could this be the shortest :witch: visit Ive ever had? 

Oh and just in case I did poas this morning - but nothing! So pantyliner it is, which Ive never been able to use just 2 days in! 

Blasted :witch: :hissy: I wish she would make her mind up!

~~~~~~~~~~

Hope every is ok this morning! :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Sorry the :witch: is playing evil games with you LM :hug:

she seems to enjoy messing with our heads doesn't she? :grr: xx


----------



## Chris77

Sorry the :witch: bitch got you hun. :hugs:


----------



## LittleMermaid

After disappearing slightly this morning .... she's baacccckkkkkk!!!! :hissy:

Had to go out at lunchtime to get supplies!

Ah well, wishful thinking eh!


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: LM xx


----------



## NickyT75

I've had a message from the nurse who took my CD3 boods the other day....

she only said - the flippin hospital has gone and LOST my blood :shock: so I need to reschedule another full work up :grr:

Stooooooooooopid bloody idiots!! :trouble: xx


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> I've had a message from the nurse who took my CD3 boods the other day....
> 
> she only said - the flippin hospital has gone and LOST my blood :shock: so I need to reschedule another full work up :grr:
> 
> Stooooooooooopid bloody idiots!! :trouble: xx

:saywhat: WTF are they doing over there? :ninja: :ninja: Stupid assholes! :grr:

I'm so sorry Nicky. :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

I had my Day 21 bloods today (24 day bloods in my case) so now I just have to sit back and wait for the results. :dohh: Why do all my tests fall on a Friday when I have a whole weekend to sit and stew over it? :dohh:


----------



## Lyns

NickyT75 said:


> I've had a message from the nurse who took my CD3 boods the other day....
> 
> she only said - the flippin hospital has gone and LOST my blood :shock: so I need to reschedule another full work up :grr:
> 
> Stooooooooooopid bloody idiots!! :trouble: xx

Well, sweetie, if its any consolation (and it probably won't be) the same happened to me. 

It was exactly that (losing my bloods), that finally flipped me over the edge and made me cancel all my fertility appointments with my local hospital.....I was fed up of being a human pin cushion and of the constant mistakes made with appointments. 

They also scheduled my HSG for a week after I had ovulated - when it should have been CD9, and when i questioned it, they told me I was wrong and they had my cycle clearly in my notes, so they shoudl know! It's only my body!

So I told them all to sod off.....went out got drunk, got down and dirty with my hubby for the hell of it........and got pregnant!


----------



## toby2

hello pingu ladies
:hug: LM what a cowbag :witch: is being
Nicky your hospital are being a bloody nightmare!!!
so i poas last night and got the faintest of all faintest pink lines,same happened tonight,they are boots own cheapy sticks so am guessing 
a - its a tide mark
b- its left over hormones from m/c
c- it could be a bfp
think all i can really do is wait and see if :witch: turns up and try and avoid spending my life savings on tests in the mean time.....
oh how i love the waiting....


----------



## toby2

i did have a :bfn: at begining of the week


----------



## Lyns

Good luck Toby2.....plenty of people have had early BFN's and then BFP's, so fingers crossed! x


----------



## NickyT75

Toby - if you had a bfn this week its unlikely the HCG is left over from your last preg, did you use the same brand of test? :hugs: xx


----------



## shmoo75

NickyT - :grr::grr: stupid blood arseholes!!!!:gun::gun: Do they know how much this all means to you or, do they see you as just another number? Frickin' useless bunch of to**ers!! FX they don't lose them nxt time or, even better you wont need them as you will have got your :bfp:

LM - How dare that :witch: play horrid mind games with you?! In a few days time you can get :sex: like :bunny: and your DH's :spermy: catch your eggie and you get your :bfp: at the end of this cycle and, the ole :witch: leaves you alone until around christmas time this year

Toby2 - If you got a :bfn: at the begining of the week then, FX this is a brand spanking new :bfp: for you. Test again tomorrow or Sunday morning with FMU and see if you get a nice strong :bfp: FX for you :dust::dust::dust:

Well, I plan on getting back on that horse tonight and hoping for a :bfp: by the end of March. I plan on testing on 26/03(my dad's bday) as that will be CD28 for me(counting 1st day of m/c as CD1) if that is :bfn: will test every week and keep on :sex: like :bunny: until I get a :bfp: or the :witch: shows up


----------



## toby2

schmoo-good for you!!
was samr brand test but is such a pale line and takes a while to come...just a waiting game i guess?


----------



## LittleMermaid

Evening!

Go shmoo go ... back with a vengance hey ... thats the spirit! :happydance:

Toby2 - keep us informed of your poas action ... you never know hun - got everything xd!! :hugs:

Nicky - what a load of shite they have put you through, unbelievable! :hissy: I hope you gave them a piece of your mind! As the others have said, lets hope you dont need to use that service again at the hospital ... coz you will get your :bfp: this month! :hugs:

Chris77 ... fingers xd on your blood results! :hugs:

More :hug: to anyone Ive missed! xx


----------



## jem_5500

what a lot has gone one!!, toby i used cheapy brands and got faint lines, then did CB not dig and it was clear as anything then just to be sure a CB digi!

LM- how are you hunny that :witch: jas a lot to answer for!

Nicky I got so angry reading your msg I am cant believe they are so stupid, its not as if its a waolk in the park with them being idiots...bieng polite!

Well, DH car been released by police, took me 2 hours to get insurance company to sort it elephant are crap, my insurances is with M&S and they couldnt be halepful enough!

GOt my first antenatal appointment 16th April which seems like forever away!!! 

I sww my GP yesterday who just told me I was pregnant...he's clever I wish i was paid to tell people that had POAS 6 times the same as what they aoready new!!

Love to you all and speak soon 

take care xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

OMG Nicky thats awful babe!! :hugs:

Some people ae so incompetent its ridiculous!! No-one takes any pride in their job anymore. If they did this wouldnt happen x

Hope it gets resolved soon x


----------



## shmoo75

Well, I am now offically back TTC! :sex: last night and, I informed DH that it will be :sex: everynight until either :witch: arrives or, we get another :bfp: Will phone my Dr's on Monday and book an appointment for either Wed evening or, saturday morning as, when I called my Dr's On Thursday afternoon they were shut! Must of been training or something! Off soon to get my haircut and, either out for a meal or a takeaway tonight either way I'm not cooking! I will test tomorrow morning to make sure the hcg has completly gone.

Toby2 - Have you tested today? I will check the BFP announcements just incase hun


----------



## toby2

nope,dont want too-think was prob evap line or something due to time it took so a going to sit it out till af does/doesnt arrive
Good luck schmoo!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Good Luck Schmoo! 
:dust: :dust:


----------



## HoneySunshine

good luck Shmoo x


----------



## Lyns

Shmoo....hope your return stay in TTC is a short and sweet one. 

I think you're doing exactly the right thing....getting back in the saddle straight away so to speak. Good luck sweetie xx


----------



## Reedy

Schmoo - Good luck sweets x hope you get your :bfp: very soon x x x 

Toby - Hope your :bfp: is just around the corner x 

hope everyones having a lovely weekend x x x x


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hey Pinguettes!

How are y'all, hope youre having a fabbo wkend! Ive done some gardening - just read apparently I should of worn gloves coz of toxoplasmosis or something...oops! :dohh:
Planted my leeks, carrots, parsnips and broadbeans!! and now its raining :rain: , so all good!! :happydance:

Oh Ive gone from a size 6 to a rather plump Pingu who looks about 20 weeks preggo!! :rofl: oh well!


----------



## toby2

heh heh wear it with pride honey!!!
its very quiet in here this wk/end -hoe it is because everyone is off doing nice things?
my back is a bit better which is a relief and still no :witch:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hi everyone!

Hope you are all ok this weekend!

Went to see my friend last night, she is almost into her third trimester; but suffering a bit bless her! Seems constipation is really wreaking havoc for her ... not nice!

We had a lovely long catch up natter, which also meant me asking lots of questions abt her ttc journey and preggo symptoms. Preggo symptoms week before :witch: was due she had cramps, v tender @@s, constipation and nausea! Thats it really; apart from her advice to just :sex: as much poss prior to and incl ov. Not much that we dont already know here I guess, but thought I would share anyways.

Anyway, apart from that its been a quiet wkend really. :witch: has all but gone, so looking forward to getting on with a marathon of :sex: starting tomorrow night; I would tonight, but we have DH bestm8 staying and just cant bring myself to pounce on DH in bed, knowing his bestm8 will be in the room next door! Bring on 2mrw eve woohoo!!

Sending you all lots of :hug: xx


----------



## toby2

Glad you had a nice day with your friend LM-know what you mean about baby dancing with someone next door, i have inlaws comming at the wkend so no bd for me then either!( I still laugh everytime i hear that song on the telly,are you having a new bd song this cycle???)
ugh monday soon....


----------



## HoneySunshine

The only symptoms I had were no symptoms - I was an avid ttc symptom spotter. But I "just knew" I tested 4 days before :witch: due as I just had a gut feeling. But symptoms were no Premenstural Symptoms, no sore (.)(.)'s which I normally got 3 days before hand.
Everyones different xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

I think DH is counting his blessings tonight :rofl: before the week of :sex: begins!

My friend said she knew before she tested too, one of those things/instincts I guess. But like you say everyone experiences something different.

Ah well, here's to some more big n bright :BFP: this month!

xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

I think DH is counting his blessings tonight, a reprieve before the week of :sex: starts tomorrow :rofl:

Yeh, my friend did say she just knew before she tested, coz she felt different - an instinct we have in ourselves I guess.

Ah well, here's to some more big n bright :bfp: this month!

xx


----------



## Lyns

Both times, I've been pregnant, I can honestly say I had no symptons at all....and on some level, i just knew. Same as, deep inside, I knew when I went for my scan last time, it wouldn't be good news. I'd already prepared myself for it.

I wish I'd listen to my own body a bit more tbh....I could save myself a fortune on pregnancy tests! :rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Lyns said:


> Both times, I've been pregnant, I can honestly say I had no symptons at all....and on some level, i just knew. Same as, deep inside, I knew when I went for my scan last time, it wouldn't be good news. I'd already prepared myself for it.
> 
> I wish I'd listen to my own body a bit more tbh....I could save myself a fortune on pregnancy tests! :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl:

Yes but even though I knew I still did about 15 tests!!


----------



## shmoo75

Well, both times I was pg (eventhough it was for a few weeks only) I went off Weetabix which I eat everymorning with a sliced banana normally, was extremley tired, sore (.)(.)'s and, peeing alot more than usual. But everyone is different.

I'm having a nice quiet weekend, waiting for DH to come back from next door so we can get :sex: as, we didn't last night as DH felt poorly. I will let him off as, there is no way I am OV'ing at the mo as only stopped bleeding Friday and, going by my 1st m/c I got :witch: 35 days after the m/c started. But, who knows could OV as early as nxt Friday or, as late as 26/03. Time will tell.


----------



## HoneySunshine

:hugs: Shmoo xx


----------



## shmoo75

I also knew before I tested both times.


----------



## Chris77

Then my internal radar is all sorts of off, because every month "I just know" I'm pregnant too, only to have AF arrive month after month. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

No updates today! :shock: :trouble:

Ok, I'll start it off.

Temps nose dived again today. :dohh: Details are in my journo...still trying to remain positive.


----------



## toby2

hello Chris- my internal radar also on over drive each month-maybe we can get someone in to fix them???
still no af for me am torn between hopes up and ignoring the whole situation...
LM hows your Grandad?
Nicky havnt 'seen' you for a bit hope all is well?
*waves*all the pingu ladies
x


----------



## Lyns

Toby2, have you tested again? Good luck!

Chris......whoa, that chart is mad! I can only hope that you temp is all over the place because you are pregnant!

Oh Great Master Pingu Nicky.....whereart thou????? xxxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hey girls, glad youre all ok...must be time for another testing update soon? x


----------



## LittleMermaid

:wave:

Well, a quiet weekend overall, apart from seeing my friend. Back at work today, and so much to catch up on, so apols for late check-in!

Not much to report today, waiting for ov poas to arrive, and then :sex: from tonight til ov arrives I guess!

Hope everyone is ok! xx


----------



## shmoo75

I will POAS OPK jobbie tonight not holding out for a + as CD11 but, fingers crossed I will get a + on Friday as that will be CD15 as, I am hoping my body will get back to a more normal 28 day cycle rather than the 40+ ones I have been having. I have also got a Dr's appointment on Sat @11:30 so, will ask if they will investigate as I have had 2 m/c's now but, I have a feeling they will say no as I am under 35. But as the saying goes if you don't ask you don't get!


----------



## HoneySunshine

shmoo75 said:


> I will POAS OPK jobbie tonight not holding out for a + as CD11 but, fingers crossed I will get a + on Friday as that will be CD15 as, I am hoping my body will get back to a more normal 28 day cycle rather than the 40+ ones I have been having. I have also got a Dr's appointment on Sat @11:30 so, will ask if they will investigate as I have had 2 m/c's now but, I have a feeling they will say no as I am under 35. But as the saying goes if you don't ask you don't get!

:hugs: I totally feel where youre coming from babe, I was in the same position 2 years ago. Just put your foot down if you can, I know its not as easy as all that as it was only Jan this year they decided they'd do anything with us....its definitely worth a try though, testing doesnt put them out much for your piece of mind xx


----------



## Lyns

shmoo75 said:


> I will POAS OPK jobbie tonight not holding out for a + as CD11 but, fingers crossed I will get a + on Friday as that will be CD15 as, I am hoping my body will get back to a more normal 28 day cycle rather than the 40+ ones I have been having. I have also got a Dr's appointment on Sat @11:30 so, will ask if they will investigate as I have had 2 m/c's now but, I have a feeling they will say no as I am under 35. But as the saying goes if you don't ask you don't get!

Hey Shmoo, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for Ov Friday as well, as I should Ov then too! Then we'll be testing buddies! xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hi all, hope your all doing well xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

!!PMA!!

A friend of mine sent me a message today, which I thought I would share with you all ...

_Stop 'trying' to conceive and actually conceive. Read 'you can heal your life' by Louis L Hay, start thanking the universe for sending u ur baby and say over and over 'I am conceiving' no more trying or wanting - trust me, miracles are easy!_

Hopfully you will all be able to find something in the message above, that I did! I havent found the book yet. Not sure I need to at the moment, so maybe the positive message is already sinking in.

:dust: to all our pinguettes! xx


----------



## Lyns

I have that book....its quite feel-goody and fluffy! Easy to get lost in the moment which is quite nice, you know!

Hell you know, if affirmations work for you then go for it! Nothing like the power of positive thought....:hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

I did an OPK last night and there was a def 2nd line when I checked 10mins after dipping it. It wasn't as dark as the control line but, it was def there. Will do another one tonight and see if its getting darker. Hope you are all alright and :dust::dust::dust::dust: to us all


----------



## toby2

:witch: got me, am gutted and officially someone who is not extra fertile after a m/c


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: sorry Toby :( xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Sorry to hear your news Toby :hugs:

Shmoo .... sounding good on those opks! Make sure you're still getting lots of :sex: action :rofl:

x


----------



## HoneySunshine

LittleMermaid said:


> !!PMA!!
> 
> A friend of mine sent me a message today, which I thought I would share with you all ...
> 
> _Stop 'trying' to conceive and actually conceive. Read 'you can heal your life' by Louis L Hay, start thanking the universe for sending u ur baby and say over and over 'I am conceiving' no more trying or wanting - trust me, miracles are easy!_
> 
> Hopfully you will all be able to find something in the message above, that I did! I havent found the book yet. Not sure I need to at the moment, so maybe the positive message is already sinking in.
> 
> :dust: to all our pinguettes! xx


OMG I have that book - totally unrealistic. Eckhart Tolle is much better - 'the power of now'. Seriously Louise Hays is ok to read but its not at all realistic! At All! Youre welcome to have my book if you want it, Im really into that stuff but she's the only one I dont get on with...Seriously Check out Eckhart Tolle - now he is good! Youll get "you can heal your life" for about 99p on amazon or ebay xx


----------



## Chris77

So sorry Toby :hugs:

I'm going to ahve to get that book now!


----------



## hekate

sorry toby! how cruel!:hugs:


I like Louise Hay....has helped me a lot in the past...mind you got to take it with a pinch of salt....just take the bits that suit you!....
I must check out Eckhart tolle....


----------



## HoneySunshine

Yeah I agree Hekate - its all ok if you dont take it all too seriously x

You should check out Eckhart Tolle - 'The Power of Now' is the one to read 1st


----------



## toby2

thanks lovely ladies..... i read a gazillion self help/positive thinking books about five years ago-prehaps i should dig them out??i have the power of now and some of the others mentioned i think???
feel a bit better about witch now-this is the first day in the making of my xmas baby!wish me luck!!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Good Luck babe xx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi: Got my CD 21 tests back, not good. :nope: Level is 0.2 and want me to chart for another 2 months, come in for a consultation and a possible fertility specialist. :cry: More details in my journal.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Chris77 said:


> Hi ladies :hi: Got my CD 21 tests back, not good. :nope: Level is 0.2 and want me to chart for another 2 months, come in for a consultation and a possible fertility specialist. :cry: More details in my journal.

Oh Im sorry to hear that babe :hugs: they'll come up with a solution though once they know whats wrong. So it can only be positive from now on x


----------



## hekate

great PMA toby!

Sorry Chris about the bad news....hope they find a way to help you real soon!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Sorry to hear your news Chris; will stop by your journo soon - :hugs:

Glad to see that there is a trend on the PMA ... its great to share and spread the positive vibes to everyone isnt it!

Toby ... yay on your PMA too ... xmas babies here we come! 

xx


----------



## shmoo75

Toby - Sorry :witch: got you hun. When I had my 1st m/c it took me 7mths to fall pg again only to have another m/c. I am TTC again but, not holding my breath about falling pg again straight away.:hugs::hugs: to you hun

Chris - Sorry to hear that your CD21 blood results aren't good but, at least they can investigate and FX do something about it for you :hugs::hugs: to you hun

I did another OPK last night the control line wasn't as dark as the one I used on Monday so, the test line was fainter but, I think I am still waiting for my proper dark + Hope everyome is ok will let you know how I get on with my Dr's on saturday


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hi Girls!!

Hope youre all ok today x


----------



## toby2

evening pingus am trying to decide whether to order opks on the internet or just go without again this month?part of me wants to know and part of me doesnt want to fuel my obsession any futher!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

ah well if you decide to get some then you cant beat ebay!


----------



## shmoo75

I've ordered some from accessdiagnostics.com I started using OPK's on Monday where I got a + (not as dark as the control line but is wasn't far off), Tuesday was fainter and, last night was really, really, really faint. Me & OH :sex: Friday, Sunday and Tuesday so who knows. Will continue to use OPK's and will start using HPT's from 28/03 which will be CD30 for me. Then I will continue to test every saturday until I either get a :bfp: or :witch: arrives.


----------



## HoneySunshine

yey!! You go Shmoo!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## shmoo75

I'm kinda hoping I didn't OV on Monday as, that would be a really short cycle of 24/25 days but, better than 40+ that I have been having prior to my most recent pg. I'm not temping at the mo but, do you think I could of OV'd on Monday? I have been having sorre (.)(.)'s and belly ache/cramping monday and tuesday as well. What do you guys think?


----------



## Anababe

Hello ladies

Just popping in to see how you'll all doing!

Good Luck Shmoo :hugs:

Hope everyone is ok :) Im hating not being able come online LOL its so boring now and i miss you all :( 

I have another lovely ear infection so more antibiotics needed :roll: Off to the docs this afternoon.

:hug:

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Just popping in to say hi :wave:

hope you are all ok? :hug: xx


----------



## toby2

schmoo i really hope you get your :bfp:, anything is possiblex
hello all the other lovely pingu ladies
my back is better now, just in time for the bd to commence next week!:rofl:


----------



## hekate

hello pingus!:hi:

hope you are all well!

My chance this month is over before it started...my donor is away and I done insem before he left (tue)....being hopeful...but I am ovulating late this month....only just now had a "smiley face".....
oh well never mind...I can relax for the rest of the month & don't have to symptom spot!:yipee::rofl:


----------



## Stella

Hi Team Pingu
I am new to message boards. We have been TTC our 1st since Aug. I am 35, DH is 43. Could I join you ladies. What do I have to do to join?
Thanks


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya Stella!!

Of course you can join!! You dont have to ask!! Let me know when youre testing and Ill re-do the test board!
You dont have to do anything to join - although I could think of an initiation process for you if you really want?? :rofl:

Just bring along aload of PMA and keep chatting - all support welcomed and given xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

hekate said:


> hello pingus!:hi:
> 
> hope you are all well!
> 
> My chance this month is over before it started...my donor is away and I done insem before he left (tue)....being hopeful...but I am ovulating late this month....only just now had a "smiley face".....
> oh well never mind...I can relax for the rest of the month & don't have to symptom spot!:yipee::rofl:

:happydance: :rofl: I bet you still symptom spot!! :rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

toby2 said:


> schmoo i really hope you get your :bfp:, anything is possiblex
> hello all the other lovely pingu ladies
> my back is better now, just in time for the bd to commence next week!:rofl:

yey for :sex: !!

Have to say Im not missing it though!! :rofl: :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Evening Ladies, and welcome Stella!

Not much to report from me - waiting for ov to happen (tick tock!) ... poas as always :rofl: and will be until the opks have hit the mark and begin to fade again! 

Altho, gotta wait for DH to finish night shifts before I can entrap him for more :sex: at the weekend though til ov is done with .. then into the dreaded 2ww mid next week.

Hope everyone is ok! xxx :hug:


----------



## Stella

HoneySunshine said:


> Hiya Stella!!
> 
> Of course you can join!! You dont have to ask!! Let me know when youre testing and Ill re-do the test board!
> You dont have to do anything to join - although I could think of an initiation process for you if you really want?? :rofl:
> 
> Just bring along aload of PMA and keep chatting - all support welcomed and given xx

Thanks HoneySunshine!!
I am in the TWW. I am due AF on Monday, 11dpo today. I tested 9dpo :bfn: I dont hold out much hope this month.
I ov on Monday 2nd March :sex::sex: on the Sat night. I think this is too far away from ov. I only get 1 day of EWCM and that was on Mon. I will test on Wed if AF doesnt show.
Ill keep you posted
Thanks
:hug: 
Could you let me know how you get Team Pingu logo on messages? Thanks


----------



## Chris77

Hi Ladies :hi: 

I'm thrilled today b/c FF confirmed ovulation! So, I'm pretty sure that I DO ovulate and DO have Progesterone but just went for my C-21 test 4 days too early.

I'm having lots of symptoms too...details in my journo! :D 

How's everyone else doing today? It's FRIDAY! :yipee:


----------



## Anababe

Hello pingu's!

welcome Stella! Hope you enjoy it here :D i think your still in with a chance hun, its only 2 days and the sperm survive longer that that. Good luck testing next :dust:

hekate - i agree, bet you still symptom spot :rofl: FX those spermies wait around for you :hugs:

Chris - glad FF has confirmed ov! :happydance:

hope everyone else is ok! :hug:

xx


----------



## jem_5500

hey how are you all?

FInally back on here again, I am exhausted! I just wanted to poke my head in and tomorrow I am going to catch up on the pages I have missed out on!!!! See you tomorrow xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Yay - Jem back online! 

Hi everyone! Soooo glad its Friday ... its been a rather long and busy week!

:hug: to all xx


----------



## shmoo75

Oh yes I 2nd that!!! I also have a busy saturday too. Got to go Lakeside and take some things back, buy some things, pay money into account, go food shopping, Dr's appointment at 11:30am, do house work and, get ready to have a meal out tonight or, a takeaway with my neighbours and OH of course!!!! Did I say I can get on here more at the weekend?:rofl::rofl: Not this weekend obviously!!! Must go in a mo and get dressed so, I can hang that washing out and, then go to Lakeside!!!! Will try and report back to you all once I have got in from the Dr's. Hope we all have a lovely weekend.:hugs::hugs: :hugs:& :dust::dust:


----------



## sam*~*louize

HI girlies, have a great weekend 

We have TEAM by our names now.....WE WERE THE ORIGINAL AND FIRST TEAM!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Yes we were the 1st and original team!!! Plus this section isn't called Cycle Buddies is is now TTC Buddies.

I have just been to see my GP and, eventhough I have only had 2 m/c's he is writing a referral to Gyne and, I am also going for blood tests so, they will have the results of these should they choose to investigate. For now will keep up the :sex:athron :rofl::rofl: Getting ready to go out for a nice chinese meal then, back to mine for more :wine: I will have a few as, I think I bloody deserve it!!! Hope you all have lovely weekends.


----------



## NickyT75

Hi ladies :wave:

sorry Ive been neglecting you - hope you will forgive me? :blush:

:hi: hello Stella welcome to Team Pingu :friends:

LOL I was wondering about the name changing from cycle buddies to TTC buddies :confused: but I thought I was just imagining things :dohh:

Its weird how many teams there are now isnt it?? Sammie & Shmoo were here in the beginning when we started the craze 

:smug: we are officially trend setters :smug: :happydance: xx


----------



## toby2

hello nicky, good to see you back!!!
hello pingu ladies, have visitors this weekend so have had to stay away,will be back proper tomorrow-hope everyone is doing ok?


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Nicky :wave: good to see you back hun. Indeed we are trendsetters the orignals :smug: oh yes we are

Did another OPK tonight and it was a big fat - Might do them again thursday and see what they say

Hope you have all had a great weekend


----------



## Anababe

Hi Pingus

Just coming to give you all a :hug:

Hope your all ok! xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

NickyT75 said:


> LOL I was wondering about the name changing from cycle buddies to TTC buddies :confused: but I thought I was just imagining things :dohh:

yeah same lol, was trying to find the forum to come into buddies and was getting confused!

good news schmoo


----------



## HoneySunshine

NickyT75 said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> 
> sorry Ive been neglecting you - hope you will forgive me? :blush:
> 
> :hi: hello Stella welcome to Team Pingu :friends:
> 
> LOL I was wondering about the name changing from cycle buddies to TTC buddies :confused: but I thought I was just imagining things :dohh:
> 
> Its weird how many teams there are now isnt it?? Sammie & Shmoo were here in the beginning when we started the craze
> 
> :smug: we are officially trend setters :smug: :happydance: xx

and me!! and me!! Im an original!! :happydance: :happydance:

Sorry I havent been about girls...had a traumatic few days (i wont bore you, Ive stuck it in my journal is anyone interested).

I hope youre all ok, Nicky its good to see you back babe :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust: to you all x


----------



## NickyT75

Well im now on CD18 with no sign of OV :grr: so I guess im having another looooong cycle :dohh:

Bloody useless body :trouble: 

How is everyone else? I need to go and hunt down the testing board coz it hasnt been updated for AGES :dohh: xx


----------



## toby2

ok so my efforts at no pks didnt last long, have ordered a shed load, plus preg tests, plus pre seed last night-heres hoping my 'low key' approach works!!!:rofl:
So, bd commencing today am going for the every other day followed by three days in a row approach-wish me luck,am going to need some extra lie ins to achieve that i think!!
happy mondays lovely pingu ladies
:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Toby2 - :confused:
> Chris77 - 13th Mar
> Lyns - 24th Mar
> Poshie - 25th Mar
> Little Mermaid - 28th Mar
> Tanya -
> Sambatiki -
> Sprat -
> Hekate -
> Daisyduke -
> NickyT75 -
> Lol78 -
> Mum2Joe -
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star, Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Monday 16th March Update :happydance: 

## need updated test dates from everyone please :)

Best of luck to Chris who will hopefully be getting her :bfp: any day now :dust:

:dust: good luck everyone else who is still to test! :friends: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hi everyone!

Hope you are all ok!

Im running out of poas opks ... waiting for ov to arrive; altho I think temp dip this morning means I will ov as scheduled tomorrow fingers xd. Been busy bding this weekend, and with no let up for the next few days either ... even DH is hoping for a BFP this month ... I think he is getting tired from all the bding :rofl: No bd = no BFP - thats what I keep telling him!

Nicky ... all being well, my test will be 28 March. Eek! 

Wishing everyone lots of luck and :dust: and :hugs: too! x


----------



## Lyns

NickyT75 said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Toby2 - :confused:
> Chris77 - 13th Mar
> Lyns - 24th Mar
> Poshie - 25th Mar
> Tanya -
> Sambatiki -
> Sprat -
> Hekate -
> Daisyduke -
> NickyT75 -
> Lol78 -
> Little Mermaid -
> Mum2Joe -
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star, Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Monday 16th March Update :happydance:
> 
> ## need updated test dates from everyone please :)
> 
> Best of luck to Chris who will hopefully be getting her :bfp: any day now :dust:
> 
> :dust: good luck everyone else who is still to test! :friends: xxClick to expand...

:rofl: You know me so well!:rofl: You knew when I'd test and I didn't have to even tell you! 

I just love you to bits! Mwah xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Well, I have been peeing for England today!!!!!!!!!!!! Started on Friday actually and over the weekend but, I have really noticed it today at work!!!! Woke up at 3;50am wanting to pee, didn't as was so tired I went back to sleep, woke up at 5:15am and I had no choice but to go, got up at 6:30am and had to pee again, pee'd again at 7:55 just before I walked out the door to work, pee'd at 9am when I got to work and have been going every 40mins - an hr!!!! I Didn't have anything else to drink last night after 7pm and, went to bed at 10pm, had a cuppa 1st thing this morning, have had 1 more cuppa at work today, an OJ, oxtail soup and 1lt of water drank throughout the day!!! When I'm not preggers I never pee like this it is only when I am that I pee like its the latest fashion!!!! Also, my (.)(.)'s have been hurting/aching at random times today. Testing Thursday as, I have to let the EPU know if it is or I tested on Sat which was so, if its on thursday it should be a new and not left over hormones from the m/c I had on 27/02. I am trying not to get my hopes up as, I am thinking my body is playing horrible mind games on me.

Nick - can you put me down to test on 19/03 as I have too for the EPU(good excuse as any!!!!!!!) Cheers my dear.


----------



## toby2

i think i will be 8th April for testing


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Chris77 - 17th Mar
> Shmoo - 19th March
> Daisyduke - 23rd Mar
> Lyns - 24th Mar
> Poshie - 25th Mar
> Little Mermaid - 28th Mar
> Toby2 - 8th April
> Sambatiki - 13th April
> Sprat -
> Hekate -
> NickyT75 - Waiting to Ov :dohh:
> Lol78 -
> Mum2Joe -
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star, Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Monday 16th March Update :happydance: 

## need updated test dates from everyone please :)

Best of luck to Chris who will hopefully be getting her :bfp: any day now :dust:

:dust: good luck everyone else who is still to test! :friends: xx

#Updated xx


----------



## hekate

sorry....no testing for me....

you got to be in it to win it! and since I only had 1 insem on tue and did not ovulate until friday earliest, sunday latest....I am not in with a chance!....and feeling very depressed about it!:cry:


schmoo - fingers crossed!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Looks like Team Pingu will come around full circle very shortly!!

https://www.avatarist.com/avatars/TV/Pingu/Baby-Pingu.jpg

FX all goes well for Shinning Star :dust:


----------



## shmoo75

Hekat - sorry that you think you are out of it my FX that your body will suprise you

I got in yesterday and, there was a voicemail message from the community midwives at the hospital and, I had my dating scan letter through!! :shock::saywhat: This is what I like to see the EPU and Maternity talking to each other. I will wait until Thursday to phone and cancel anything


----------



## NickyT75

Hekate :hug:

Shmoo :hug: that is terrible but it happens all the time :( I got sent my appt for my 20wk scan the week after Sophie died too :( xx


----------



## Reedy

Schmoo - sorry about the voicemail, why do these people not talk to each other :hissy:

Hekate - sorry you think your out already x hope you get a nice suprise very soon x

Good Luck everyone x x x xx


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy - good luck at your midwife appt today hunni :friends: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Just wondering if Little Mermaid is ok??

she doesnt seem to be posting as much as normal... or is that just coz I havent been on here as much lately?? :shrug:

Hope you are OK anyway chick :hugs:

also big hugs to Honeysunshine :hug: hope you are OK too babe? :friends: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Soooooo sorry for not being active these last few days .... lots going on both at work and home. :blush:

Ive updated my journal, so as not to clog up this page with my off topic ramble.

My ttc update is that we have been :sex: this week, and waiting to ov, altho I thinkI have today, and I think Ive missed getting my opk+ as Ive been drinking so much bloomin water this week too. :dohh: ive been having pingy ov cramps since last night and now, so I guess I will po another s when I get home tonight see if there is anything diff. Not sure if there will be any :sex: avail tonight, will have to see how DH is fairing! :hissy:

Arghhh bloomin scanner keeps popping up, trying to scan a large document ... back soon need to sort this thing out ...

:hugs: to all ....


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hello! :wave:

Good luck to Chris and Shmoo for testing! :dust: :dust:

Shmoo sorry the communication in these places is so crap! You'd think there would be a system!?! 

Reedy good luck at your midwife appt, hope all went well!! You'll get your scan date soon!

Nicky Im sorry its looking like youre gonna have another long cycle, especially as its your last before FT! Are you having your cd21 bloods done this time round?

LM! Hi! :sex: schedule sounds bang on (no pun intended) fx babe :hugs:


----------



## toby2

hello lovely pingu ladies
my opks didnt arrive yet!!!I WANT THEM NOW!!!!!:rofl:
bd has commenced and ameatting lots of black currant things as have been reliably informed this helps,not that i am desperate or anything!!oh yes and i have a reflexology appointment for next week , when i was waiting for labour to start with my little boy i saw the same lady and labour started 12hrs later so heres hoping!
think its possible i may just be looking for things to distract me!!!
:dust: to all!


----------



## NickyT75

Guess who got a +OPK??? :smug:

im sooooooooooo happy :yipee: coz that puts me on schedule to have a 32/33 day cycle which is WAAAAAAAAY better than my last one which racked up a grand old total of 43 days! :shock:

so - you all know what im gonna be doing tonight/for the next few days hey? :muaha: :sex: :sex: & more :sex: :mrgreen: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

yeah baby!! Go Girl!! :sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Shmoo - 19th March
> Daisyduke - 23rd Mar
> Lyns - 24th Mar
> Poshie - 25th Mar
> Little Mermaid - 28th Mar
> NickyT75 - 30th Mar
> Chris77 - 31st Mar
> Toby2 - 8th April
> Sambatiki - 13th April
> Sprat - :witch:
> Hekate -
> Lol78 -
> Mum2Joe -
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star, Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Tuesday 17th March Update :happydance: 


Best of luck to Chris who will hopefully be Oving any second now :dust:

implantation :dust: to Lyns & Daisy who are currently both a work in progress of being knocked up :)

Big :hug: to Sprat who got ambushed by old slagbag :grr:

:dust: good luck everyone else! :friends: 

oooh ooh! and :happydance: for Poshies & My eggies finally making an appearance! :happydance: xx


----------



## hekate

nicky - yeahhhhhh for your eggy!:wohoo:


----------



## NikiJJones

FIRST PINGU BABY LADIES!!!!
:pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: 

Shinning-Star had a little girl last night at 3 mins to 9. Weighing 7lb 3.5oz. No name yet.
HOORAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## shmoo75

NickyT - :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo: for + OPK my FX that you get a :bfp: here's to :af:

Wow ShiningStar has had a little girl :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Well, I am still peeing like no ones business!!!! Yesterday morning I had to fast as had bloods done and I still pee'd 3 times before I had anything to drink!!!! The longest time during the day that I went between pee's is an hr. I am also spotty mainly on my chest(nice!!!)and, was in bed by 8:15pm last night as me & OH were sooooooo tired!!!! If I am not up the duff my body is playing mind games with me.


----------



## NickyT75

Awwwwwwwww! Congratulations to Shining_star :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

I cant believe our 1st baby Pingu is here :cloud9: how lovely :happydance: xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

CHecking in girlies, off work as having weird down below pains and into back. Same as what I got admitted over xmas with but they weren't too fussed yesterday at day unit. we'll see x


----------



## jem_5500

Hello ladies how are you, great news about shining star!

I have just been signed off for a week as stomach cramps and wobbliness guessing its normal but need to be seen every day at surgery. WHoopee dooo. Hazaard of being a teahcer I guess you cant steo back as it all carries on!

Looking forward to some more company ladies in 1st tri so keep up that :sex: 
xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hi everyone!! Fabulous news about SS!! 1st Pingu Baby!! That means LittleBee and Owo are due soon!!

Ohhhhh, Full circle!!

Exciting!!

Shmoo all those signs sound super positive!! FX babe :hugs:

Hope youre all well girlies xx


----------



## shmoo75

Sammie - FX all is ok for you hun if they aren't too worried hopefully all is ok :hugs::hugs: to you

I had to pee 5 times this am between going to bed and leaving the house to go to work this morning!!!!!!!! Also peeing about every 45mins so, hoping for a :bfp: tomorrow. If it is EPU will want me in as they will say its remains from my previous pregnancy. I will go if they ask me to come in and I will be adamant that it isn't as I got a :bfn: on Saturday. Thats assuming I get a :bfp: tomorrow. Wishful thinking or PMA do you think? Only 1 more sleep to go before I find out!!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

blimey Shmoo you wee more than me!


----------



## Anababe

FX you get your BFP tomorrow shmoo :hugs:

xx


----------



## Reedy

Congrats to shining star thats amazing news x 

Nicky - congrats on the egg finally making an appearence x

Schmoo - good luck for testing tomorrow huni I have my fingers crossed for you x x x x 

Hope everyone else is well x

MW appointment went well yesterday x she has sent a letter to the hospital for my scan so should hopefully have a date for that sometime next week x


----------



## shmoo75

Reedy - I'm so glad your midwife appointment went well for you and FX you get your scan date through quickly

I only pee like this when I am preggers so, everything crossed!!!!! Trying not to get my hopes up too much as, could be my body playing horrid mind games with me but, I am 90% sure I am up the duff!!! Just watch me be proved wrong now I've gone out on a limb and said it:rofl::rofl:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Aww good luck schmoo! PMA is working for you !!


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck for tomorrow Shmoo FX for you hunni :friends:

Sammie :hugs: hope you are ok xx


----------



## hekate

congrats to shinning star!:yipee:

fingers crossed for tomorrow's testing!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Omg, testing tmrw!! So exciting!! I wont be able to check on til evening though :(

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## shmoo75

Well I tested this morning and it was :bfn::saywhat: So why all the peeing all the time I'm not drinking loads. I drink 1lt of just plain water throughout the day, 3 mugs of tea throughout the day, an oxtail soup(which I haven't had for the last 2 days) and, I don't drink after 7:30pm. Oh well will just have to keep :sex: and will have to limit my drinking today so I can do an OPK tonight. New test date is 28/03 as that will be CD30


----------



## Anababe

sorry it was a BFN Schmoo :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Reedy

sorry it was bfn schmoo x :hugs:
Could you have a kidney infection??? I was peeing loads in decembers cycle & was convinced I was preggers but i got a bfn too & my mum suggested all the peeing could be down to having a kidney infection x


----------



## jem_5500

Hello girls hope your ok,
Keep up PMA Schmoo. I have jsut got home having spent the night in hospital as I thought bub was giving me jip, turns out after being left with a mighty bruise from drip being linked to a drip and being starved from last night, I had a cycst on my ovary and it popped hence the pain I hve been in!m 

Saw bubs heart beat today I cried I was so scared it was baby that was the problem. I was doing ok until some nurse said she was sorry wheelingme back to the Surigcal Assessment unit but 1 in 4 ended in miscarriage I pointed out she was misinformed and my baby was fine! Stoopid woman!

So hopeful I wil not get too much more grief once the liquid is reabsorbed in system, and I have a lovely picture of a blob to look at!!!

Hope your all ok and take care xx


----------



## Reedy

ouchie on the cyst jem but so pleased all is well with bubs x


----------



## HoneySunshine

Jem glad all is well with you bubs....these cysts are a nightmare! I totally sympathise as I have 2 very large tennis ball sized ones!!

Shmoo Im sorry it was a :bfn: - maybe it was slightly too early to test. Dont give up hope yet though babe. All the signs sound good. Do you get a scan with the EPU to check everything is ok since mc? They may see a new sac? Not sure how it works with your local nhs - different eveywhere!


----------



## toby2

hey pingu ladies,just quickly checking in as am v tired!
Jem glad everything is okay
Schmoo sory about your bfn-keep on going!
xx


----------



## shmoo75

jem - glad bean is ok and sorry about the cyst. And stupid bloomin' woman if you are not 100% sure on outcome ask if all is ok. 

Well, I did an OPK last night and I got a faint +!!!:confused: Oh well I will keep up the :sex: and do an OPK again tonight to see if its any darker. Basildon EPU was quite crap this time round, didn't give me a scan, no leaflets and no sick certificate which they gave me last time. As its my 2nd m/c they must of thought I was an old hand at this!!:grr::grr:


----------



## hekate

hello everybody!:hi:

hope you are all well!

schmoo - sorry you had a bfn...hope it's a bfp in the making so....you still peeing lots?

jem - glad the bean is alright!

I know I am not writing much, but I am always checking up on what's going on. will not be able to that this weekend though as I am going to Brighton....:yipee:.....and there will be a vegan fayre:yipee:....and we have not been anywhere together in ages, because of the animals......so I am really excited!!!!! :yipee:

hope you all have a nice weekend!

:hug:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh Hekate! sounds fabulous!! have a wonderful time...it'll be nice spending some time together too :hugs:


----------



## Stella

Hi everyone

Been away since last wk, first chance I had to update.
The :witch: showed up on Wed, I was 16dpo too. The disappointment is too much.
Anyway, I am feeling more positive today, great news about team pingu 1st baby! Congratulations
Nicky thanks for the welcome, you get stuck in there, I will be this month :happydance:
Hopefully I will have normal 30 day cycle this month too. My last one was 44days

Hoping to OV on the 30/31st as I am away with work for 5days 31st-4th :argh:
Praying for loads of EWCM to keep them alive!
Hope everyone has a great weekend, good luck for:bfp:

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## shmoo75

Hekate - Hope you both have a lovely weekend in Brighton always nice to spend some time together. Know what you mean about the animals as me and OH have a couple of ferrets(Tina & Louis) we worry about leavingthem for 1 night when we go down to stay at my parents house!!

Stella - God Damn :witch:!! How dare she :grr::grr: leave you hanging 16DPO getting your hopes up really not on. Heres to this new cycle being the one hun :hugs::hugs:

Well, here's to me OV this weekend will see what the OPK says tonight. Will be :sex: all weekend regardsless of weather it is right on + or faint +


----------



## NickyT75

Welcome back Stella

sorry the old hag got you :hugs:

Hekate - hope you have a great time this weekend

Shmoo - i'll be :sex: all weekend too :rofl: good luck babe :kiss: xx


----------



## Stella

Shmoo thanks for the well wishes, I appreciate that. I am going to have a positive out look this month.:happydance:
Enjoy your weekend :sex: 

Nick thanks you too have a good weekend:sex::sex:

I have my fingers crossed for both of you

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## shmoo75

We all know what we each other will be doing this weekend none stop :sex: :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## toby2

and me!!!
bloody waste of time ordering my pre seed and opks-payment hadnt gone through and they didnt bother to tell me,wont get them till late next week now!
love to all
xx


----------



## Stella

Toby have you tried fertility plan shop on ebay, for pre seed ect. When i order stuff it usually comes the next day. Just enter fertility plan into Google and it comes up. Hope this helps.
:hug:
Good luck


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! got my PEAK this morning :happydance: and just got some :sex: too! :happydance: xx


----------



## Anababe

Yey glad you got your peak Nicky! Great timing for BD too :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Temp dipped this morning so looks like I am Oving 2day! :yipee:

only 1 more day and i'll be in the 2ww :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Shmoo - 19th March
> Daisyduke - 23rd Mar
> Lyns - 24th Mar
> Poshie - 25th Mar
> Little Mermaid - 28th Mar
> Chris77 - 31st Mar
> NickyT75 - 3rd April
> Toby2 - 8th April
> Sambatiki - 13th April
> Hekate -
> Lol78 -
> Mum2Joe -
> Sprat - (on a break)
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star, Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Saturday 21st March Update :happydance: 


:dust: good luck everyone! :friends: xx


----------



## toby2

Good luck catching that egg nicky!
have just got some ov stiks someone sent me so hopefully can catch mine to!!
think my ticker is a bit out as is still on m/c cycle,just going to have a look!
xx


----------



## NickyT75

Shmoo - any news chick? :hug: 

Toby - Yay! for the OPK's - good luck with them :) 

where is everyone else?? :shrug: big :hug: to you all :friends: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hi everyone!

Hope you are all not too exhausated from all the :sex: action thats been going on :rofl:

Nicky, almost 2ww .... bring on your BFP!!

Good luck Toby with you poas/oving!

So, after my prev ramblings about ov, I had a massive temp dip a few days ago and 3 higher temps since then, so Im rather hoping FF will notice and give me a red line for ov ... cmon FF show me now!! Im not sure what dpo I am at the moment, if I use the advanced tool on FF it puts a line right through my big temp dip ... so who knows eh! Either way, Im almost in it or in the 2ww yay! Feeling positive at the moment tho, and thats what counts (PMA!)

Sending you all lots of super sticky :dust: and :hug: too xx


----------



## shmoo75

Morning Pingues :wave:

I am still getting faint +OPK no darker but no fainter didn't :sex: last night as I had one mayor stroop on!!! OH said I had turned into the bitch from hell!!!:rofl::rofl: Think this is a sign of impending OV!!! Will def make the effort and :sex: tonight we managed it Friday night so, not too bad if we :sex: at least tonight and tomorrow. Off down to my parents soon to see my Mum for Mother's day. Speak soon.:hugs::hugs:& :dust::dust: to one and all


----------



## jem_5500

Hello Oh my goodness sounds like There are a bunch of rabbits on here this weekend!! Hope you are all doing well and there are some :bfp: very soon!

Lots of positives! your ways and keep up the hard work :D xx


----------



## NickyT75

Morning lovely ladies :wave:

im now in the 2ww! :yipee:

hope everyone is ok? :friends: xx


----------



## Stella

Nicky Well done!You could not have timed it better :happydance::happydance:

Littlemermaid good luck to you too, keep feeling positive.

Heres to the start of the TWW:dust::dust:: hoping for those :bfp:


Shmoo good luck with the +OPK. We can all turn into one of them, most of the time they deserve it!:rofl::rofl:

:hug::hug:


----------



## toby2

fingers crossed for the 2ww ladies
Not there yet,still bd away!
xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Stella :wave:

thats a coincidence you coming from near where I live :mrgreen:

Everyone else on here seems to live a million miles away from me :dohh: lol xx


----------



## Anababe

Hello my lovely Pingus! 

Looks like theres plenty BD going on around here :mrgreen: 

Nicky - Yey for the 2ww!!! Hope you get your well deserved BFP this month babe! :hugs:

Shmoo - Hope you ov soon chic, dont worry bout being moody, thats a normal day for me :D hehe

LM - Good luck hun, hope you get lots of symptoms and a lovely BFP at the end!

Hmm.. i know ive missed people.. :blush: Im half asleep here :rofl: So :hug: to anyone i missed and good luck waiting for ov/in the 2ww! :friends:

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Mum2Joe - :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :wohoo:
> Shmoo - 19th March
> Daisyduke - 23rd Mar
> Lyns - 24th Mar
> Poshie - 25th Mar
> Little Mermaid - 28th Mar
> Chris77 - 31st Mar
> NickyT75 - 3rd April
> Toby2 - 8th April
> Sambatiki - 13th April
> Hekate -
> Lol78 -
> Sprat - (on a break)
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 Mum2Joe
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star, Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Monday 23rd March Update :happydance: 


HUGE congrats to Mum2Joe!!! :bfp: :happydance:

:dust: good luck everyone! :friends: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

CONGRATULATIONS Mum2Joe!!

Brilliant news!! Is this a December due Pingulette?

Good Luck EVERYONE else!! Sounds like plenty of :sex: was done over the wkend!!


----------



## Stella

Nicky I was surprised when you said where you were from too. Great to meet you.
Wishing you loads of luck for TWW. This has to be the worst time for all of us.:friends:

I think I am about a week away from OV so will keep you posted about test dates

Have a good week everyone

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## hekate

congrats mum2joe! have a happy, healthy pregnancy!


my word girls! you have been busy on the weekend!:sex:

Me and my partner had lovely time in brighton...it was gorgeous weather and we really enjoyed spending time together....mind I spent far too much money shopping!

hope you are all well!
:hug:


----------



## Anababe

Congratulations mum2joe :yipee::yipee:

Hekate - glad you had a nice time hun :)

Stella - Good luck for ov'ing soon! 

Hope your all ok :hug:

xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

does anyone know how I can upload photos onto a thread?


----------



## Anababe

there is a bit under the reply box (in the advanced bit) that says manage attachements. Or you can upload them to photobucket first and copy them into your post :)


----------



## HoneySunshine

hmmm, thanks luver! Ill give it a go - wanna put up my bump pics into journal.

Give you all a good laugh!


----------



## Anababe

oooh exciting!! :D hehe xx


----------



## NickyT75

I use Photobucket babe - its dead easy :) xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

thanks girls, I finally worked it!! Im abit thick when it comes to technology!


----------



## toby2

congrats mum2joe:happydance:
feeling bit sad today as it is year ago this month i got my BFP before my first m/c, keep trying to shake it off but i cant:hissy:
oh well,will just hav to keep bd away i guess...


----------



## hekate

sorry to hear that hun:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: Toby xx


----------



## NickyT75

Simone - was that you on Facebook? im assuming it was :) as I dont know any other Simones :dohh: :rofl: xx


----------



## Anababe

Yes, sorry you dont mind me adding you do you? I just saw you on the BnB group :) x


----------



## NickyT75

No course I dont mind babe :friends:

I was actually gonna add you but I wasnt 100% sure it was you :dohh:

Caeden is gorgeous by the way :cloud9: xx


----------



## shmoo75

Morning Pingu's:wave:

Mum2Joe - Big congratulations to you hun :happydance::happydance:

Well, I am still getting faint 2nd lines on my OPK's and keep :sex: every other night so, due a dose tonight. Nicky can you change my Testing date to this saturday 28/03 as, I will test every saturday until I get either :bfp: or :witch: Thanks hun


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Mum2Joe - :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :wohoo:
> Daisyduke - 23rd Mar
> Lyns - 24th Mar
> Little Mermaid - 28th Mar
> Shmoo - 28th Mar
> Chris77 - 31st Mar
> Poshie - 1st April
> NickyT75 - 3rd April
> Toby2 - 8th April
> Sambatiki - 13th April
> Hekate -
> Lol78 -
> Sprat - (on a break)
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Mum2Joe
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: baby Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Tuesday 24th March Update :happydance: 


HUGE congrats to Mum2Joe!!! :bfp: :happydance:

Daisy - any news babe? :hugs: Lyns - any news from you?? :hugs: :dust: Good luck! :dust:

:dust: good luck everyone else too! :friends: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

:wohoo: testing time!!

FX girls! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Anababe

Thanks Nicky, i have to agree he is a gorgeous little man :cloud9: hehe

Good luck everyone testing soon! FX for lots of lovely BFP's :hugs:

xxx


----------



## toby2

bring on the :bfp::happydance:
i am feeling a little better today,will feel much better when i get my +ve opk!!


----------



## shmoo75

Toby2 - Glad you are feeling better today. FX you get your + OPK soon

LM - Me and you are tersting day buddies :happydance::happydance: Lets hope we both get :bfp: not sure if i have OV'd yet:dohh: so, think I am hoping for a miricle :rofl::rofl:

Do we know how Daisy and Lyns have done testing?


----------



## NickyT75

Dont think either of them have tested yet Shmoo :shrug:

Lyns is past her usual LP length tho :happydance:

Fingers crossed for my girlies :friends: :kiss: xx


----------



## Chris77

:blush: :blush: Sorry ladies....I'm here. :hi: 
Such a naughty girl I am! :dohh:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Chris :hi:

you are forgiven :) xx


----------



## shmoo75

Oh my fingers are crossed that it is good news from both of them

I got another faint 2nd line on my OPK again tonight so, will get my dose of :sex: tonight. Roll on the coming couple of weeks


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hi everyone!

I see things are progressing here in pinguetteland!

shmoo ... yes it seems we are testing the same day ... ooooh how exciting ... :happydance: fingers xd and lots of super sticky :dust: :happydance:

:happydance::happydance: Congrats to mum2joe :happydance::happydance:

toby2 - glad you are feeling better hun; bring on those +opks!

Fingers xd that Lyns and Daisy get their BFPS!!

Im 5 dpo today, and DH has been saying how crabby :blush: Ive been the last 2 days :rofl: I hope this is for the BFP reasons and not for AF reasons! Also Ive been extremely gassy this week - its horrendous - honestly Im disgusted with myself that I can make such horrid whiffs! :blush::blush: :rofl:

I think we will be going for a record March of :bfp:s !!

xx


----------



## Lyns

Evening ladies......thought it was time for a wee Pingu update!

I'm a day late for AF, with my LP standing at 1 day longer than normal, and a very blank blank blankety blank HPT this morning.....OK and this evening as well :blush:

Ok, this could all be because I have been taking Agnus Castus this month....but thats good news anyway, because I wanted to lengthen my too short LP.

So, I'm airing on the side of not getting excited.....I've had two previous BFP's at 8dpo, and am now 9, so I would have thought I'd have had a hint of a line by now, but I shall test again in the next day or so if she's not here.

Oh, I so don't want to get my hopes up.....but pretty please could I be wrong and have a BFP!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## NickyT75

Hope you do get you :bfp: babes :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hey LM :wave:

good to see you :) FX your windy-ness is a good sign :dust: xx


----------



## Lol78

Naughty girl here, following a right good spanking from Nicky!
Sorry I've been a bit awol. i will try to be better in future. 
Lyns, I'm very excited for you, hopefully you'll be joining Mum2Joe in first tri very soon. 

:dust: to all Pingus.

I have now developed a new longer cycle - this is not welcome news, but apparently I ovulated CD19 which is putting me on track for a 33 day cycle. Hmph!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Lol :hi:

thanks for popping in with an update :)

these magically changing cycles are the pitts arent they? :grr:

at least you still got some :sex: in your fertile period :happydance: good luck hun :dust:

have you got an updated test date for the board? xx


----------



## Lol78

I think I'll have seen some peeing action if the :witch: has not arrived by 4th April, so put me down for then.

The cycles are nuts. Last year, I didn't temp, just did OPKs and wrote when af arrived and virtually EVERY cycle was 28 days. I could set my watch by it. 
But since I started temping, I have had the shortest cycle I've had (25 days) and now this one. I think it's partly to do with thinking about it too much. 
Anyway Nicky, you definately know how I feel, I know your cycles can be a bit erratic.


----------



## HoneySunshine

:wave: hi girls! Good Luck and :dust: to you all :hugs:

Ive got my private scan today - they havent cancelled on me yet either!! shock horror!! - there is still time :rofl: I should get pics this time fx!

Do you reckon people's cycles are out coz of the spring equinox and the moon doing funny stuff? :shrug: Just a thought :shrug:


----------



## Reedy

Morning all x 

loads of :dust::dust: to Daisy & lyns hope your both on your way to :bfp:s 

Look forward to seeing your pics of your scan HoneySunshine x

My first scan has been booked for the 21st April at 11.30am x cant wait x


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sorry ive not been round a while, i just got a :bfp: :cry: PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE stick little bean. XXX


----------



## NickyT75

:wohoo: congratulations babe!! :yipee: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Daisyduke - :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: :wohoo:
> Lyns - 24th Mar
> Little Mermaid - 28th Mar
> Shmoo - 28th Mar
> Chris77 - 31st Mar
> Poshie - 1st April
> NickyT75 - 3rd April
> Lol78 - 4th April
> Toby2 - 8th April
> Sambatiki - 13th April
> Hekate - (taking a month off)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Mum2Joe, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: baby Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Wednesday 25th March Update :happydance: 


HUGE congrats to Daisyduke!! :bfp: :happydance:

:happydance: The Pingu magic has struck again!! :happydance:

Lyns - any news from you?? :hugs: :dust: Good luck! :dust:

:dust: good luck everyone else too! :friends: xx


----------



## Lyns

Nothing from me babe....literally. No AF and a dirty great big BFN! Dunno what to think now, but at 10dpo, 2 days late I should have had an inkling of a line by now. I've had BFP's on CB digi previously to this....and i know everyone will say not out yet...tooo early, which for most peopel yes I'd agree....but I'm now 2 days late? And testing on 10mui.....if there was anything there it SURELY would have shown by now.

Utterly convinced its just the Agnus Castus and nothing else, but that good hey? Mean my LP is long enough now.

So happy for Daisy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Sorry bout the :bfn: babe

you're right its great news about your LP if nothing else :) 

still holding out some hope for you tho :dust: xx


----------



## Reedy

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: so Happy for BomBasha x x x x still cant stop smiling x 

seding you humungus amounts of sticky dust :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh Daisy Im crying, Im so so happy for you babe!!! Yey!! :wohoo: :wohoo:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thanks girls, Lyns that sucks im sorry :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Yay Daisy :happydance:

Lyns - I'm sorry hun. 

I have been invited to join you guys, even though I'm still WTT. Hopefully I will be the only one without a :bfp: this time around. :dust:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hi LeeArr :wave: Dont worry, you dont have to be ttc!

Once a Pingu, always a Pingu! We have all sorts now from out 1st Pingu Baby, to heavily pregnant, to just got :bfp:, to ttc to wtt!! Its a free for all!! :rofl:

Its good to see you hun xx


----------



## Anababe

Good Afternoon Pingus

Right lets see how much i can remember.. :rofl:

Lyns - Sorry you have no answers yet hun but good news your LP is longer :)

Daisy - Oh darling congratulations!! SO pleased for you :hugs::yipee:

LeaArr - Welcome to Team Pingu :wohoo:

LM - Not long to wait now, symptoms sounding good! FX for your BFP :hugs:

Honey - Woo so happy your scan went well :dance:

Reedy - Yey for your scan date :happydance: 9 weeks already!! :D

Did i do it? I think i must have missed someone :rofl:

I miss fooood :sad2::sad2: ok i officially hate this morning sickness now and i cant wait til it goes! :hissy:

Other than that everything is fine with me and jellytot :cloud9:

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Anababe said:


> Good Afternoon Pingus
> 
> Right lets see how much i can remember.. :rofl:
> 
> Lyns - Sorry you have no answers yet hun but good news your LP is longer :)
> 
> Daisy - Oh darling congratulations!! SO pleased for you :hugs::yipee:
> 
> LeaArr - Welcome to Team Pingu :wohoo:
> 
> LM - Not long to wait now, symptoms sounding good! FX for your BFP :hugs:
> 
> Honey - Woo so happy your scan went well :dance:
> 
> Reedy - Yey for your scan date :happydance: 9 weeks already!! :D
> 
> Did i do it? I think i must have missed someone :rofl:
> 
> I miss fooood :sad2::sad2: ok i officially hate this morning sickness now and i cant wait til it goes! :hissy:
> 
> Other than that everything is fine with me and jellytot :cloud9:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> xxx

nobody important :rofl: just the team captain! :dohh: :rofl: xx


----------



## Anababe

Nooooooooo i didnt forget you :rofl: you didnt update soo i had nothing to reply to :( i do appologise.. i did go to your journal to send you some hugs though!! 

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## HoneySunshine

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Nappy Brain!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## shmoo75

Daisy - OMG!!!!!!! Congratulations to you hun.:happydance::happydance: Looks like you wont be needing that course of clomid after all :happydance::happydance::cloud9: I so have my fingers crossed for you hun that this one sticks:dust::hugs::dust::hugs:

Lyns - Sorry it was :bfn: but :happydance: for a longet LP

LeaArr - You are very welcome to Team Pingus. We have a very good success rate with :bfp: FX you will be one of them once you can TTC. Are you waiting for the Dr to give you the go ahead?

Honey - :happydance: For scan and they didn't cancel on you? I am in :shock: at that:rofl::rofl: Are you posting piccies on your journo?

NickyT - How could Anababe forget you? Think you should give her lines or something:rofl::rofl:

Anababe - Nappybrain already hun?:rofl::rofl: Oh dear. I had a friend who after giving birth couldn't find her housephone because, she had put it in the fridge?!?!

LM - Yay for testing on Saturday. I bet mine will be :bfn: as, I think I am about to OV but, as I haven't a clue what my body is doing after my m/c this time round why not? If I get :bfn: I will do an OPK later. Talk about POAS overload:rofl::rofl:

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone.

I felt a bit sicky this morning, super tired, have cramps, EWCM and, my (.)(.)'s are on/off hurting. So who knows!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anababe

oh thats it you all gang up on me.. :sulk: what a lovely bunch of pingus you are! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

shmoo75 said:


> LeaArr - You are very welcome to Team Pingus. We have a very good success rate with :bfp: FX you will be one of them once you can TTC. Are you waiting for the Dr to give you the go ahead?

I am waiting for Husband's go ahead. He is still pretty emotional about our loss and is scared about it happening again. <3 him for all his love and support. Since he has been my rock, I am going to be his and give him the time he needs.

On that note, I told him that I was afraid of history repeating itself in the fall. For those who don't know my story, he and I were planning on TTC in September last year. When September came, be backed out. We were kinda NTNP, but not really when we got the :bfp: in January. Now he is saying he wants to wait til August so that we can have the summer to let loose a bit. 
Anywoo, I said to him I was worried, and he admitted he wasn't sure if August/September would be a good time for him as of now, but this year is much more promising. I am trying to stay positive, but I'm not getting my hopes up too much because I don't want to be let down again.


----------



## shmoo75

Anababe - You know we love you really

LeaArr - I know what you mean. My DH was so upset after our 2nd m/c but, it has made him even more determined that I fall pg again. No waiting for us straight back on that horse! The only planning to have a baby that you can plan is when to start trying as, mother nature will let you fall pg when she feels good and ready to let you. Doesn't matter if giving birth in May is better than April it happens when it happens. Not what us girls want to hear and we get sick and tired of hearing it but, it is true. FX that he relents and agrees to start trying again sooner:hugs::hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

shmoo75 said:


> Honey - :happydance: For scan and they didn't cancel on you? I am in :shock: at that:rofl::rofl: Are you posting piccies on your journo?

No they didnt cancel!! Shock horror!!

Ill stick pics in my journal as soon as DH brings the pics back from work :dohh: :dohh: He took them in to show people the blob! :rofl: :cloud9:


----------



## hekate

congrats daisy! what fantastic new! wishing you a very, very happy and health pregnancy! lots of sticky dust to the little bean!


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi: Sorry been a bit busy today. But am leaving work so that I can totally devote my time to you all. :rofl: I actually had an appt for a fertility consultation today but that got cancelled and I decided to not tell work it was cancelled and still take my afternoon off anyway. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

naughty naughty Chris!!


----------



## toby2

many congrats daisy:happydance:
I finally have a second line on my opk!!!am hoping its going to darken up tomorrow-:sex: yesterday and should be tomorrow as we going for the every other day plan....or should i ditch the plan and get busy tonight as well????or wait till tomorrow incase it gets darker?? arrrrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhh
help!


----------



## NickyT75

Its up to you Toby babe

if the line is only just starting to appear you probably still have plenty of time if you cant be arsed with :sex: every day - but if you'd enjoy it every day & your partner can cope with your demads I say go for it girl! :happydance:

good luck! :dust: xx


----------



## toby2

heh heh thank you!oh always willing to oblige!ttc his favourite time!


----------



## shmoo75

I am sitting here at home before I have to sort the ferrets out and, then go to work with constant just there cramps. FX my OPK is darker tonight, last night it was darker than the night before so, hopefully it will tell me today or tomorrow that I am OV. I will grab OH tonight and, every night the rest of the week.


----------



## jem_5500

Hello

How are we all doing. Well donte Daisy:happydance:

Lyn-I tried with the 10miu and the line i thought i was imagining, so we went and bought CB and the line was there clear as anything and there was no squinting either! SO may be worth a try with a diff test? Just a thought.

And being really rubbish I have forgotten everything else I have jsut spent my time reading so I guess I am worse than Anababe!

Hope you are all ok and doing well.:hug:


----------



## Lyns

jem_5500 said:


> Lyn-I tried with the 10miu and the line i thought i was imagining, so we went and bought CB and the line was there clear as anything and there was no squinting either! SO may be worth a try with a diff test? Just a thought.

Thanks hun.....but I think she's here:cry:. 

Not full flow yet, but dark pinky streaked mucus and spotting, so looks like my non-lines were just that......non-lines.

Oh, well, by my calculations....my next eggy will be an Easter one, and so we better 'make like Easter Bunnies' and catch it! Although god knows what else we can do........we DTD every night for 10 days around Ov last month!


----------



## HoneySunshine

:hugs: Lyns :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

I'm very confused. Had a temp spike today but I just found brown spotting on underwear and AF cramps. I'm 9 dpo. I don't know if it's maybe implatation bleeding or the start of AF. :shrug:


----------



## LeaArr

FX for you Chris!! Get snuggly in there LO, you will be there for a while! :happydance: :dust:


----------



## Chris77

Losing confidence FAST! :dohh:


----------



## NickyT75

Chris :hug:

its very unlikely AF will show up when your temp is as high as it is at the moment...

I tend to lean towards implantation bleeding from a possible implant yesterday, as you had a single dip then which would tie in with this theory 
(brown blood being the old blood from slight bleed yesterday which is only making an appearance now) :dust:

have everything crossed for you babe :dust: xx


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Nicky :hugs: I feel better. God, I'm such a basket case! :dohh:


----------



## toby2

fingers crossed for you!
sorry she got you lyns
:sex:this morning instead of last night, opk still +ve this morn,am hoping it will darken up over the next day or so!
go schmoo go!
hello to all other lovely pingo ladies,hope you all doing ok?


----------



## sam*~*louize

JUst checking in on your girlies, hope your all well.

*Easter magic dust* for you all!


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Sammi love :wave:

lovely to see you :) not long left for you now babe! :happydance: how exciting :yipee: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya Ladies! :wave:

Popping to to say hi and see how you all are! Good Luck LittleMermaid & Shmoo for testing tmrw! :dust: :dust:
FX for implantation Chris! :hugs:


----------



## jem_5500

Hi ladies

Goodmorning, Lyns sorry if it is :witch: :hugs: 

Chris here is hoping it is :baby: and it behaves and stays where it should be!

Hope the rest are ok desperatly waiting for a text from LM to find out I think she broke early!!

I will leave her to tell any news though!

Have a good weekend and enjoy thje sunshine if it comes back!

Jo


----------



## shmoo75

Sammie - nice to see you hun. Wow how time flys!!!!

Chris - FX that this is it for you. When are you testing?:dust::dust::dust: to you hun

Lyns - sorry :witch: got you hun:hugs::hugs:

Toby - Good for you on the :sex: :dust::dust:

Well, I didn't get my dose of :sex: last night:hissy::hissy::hissy: OH wasn't feeling too well and, he woke up this morning saying he feels rotten but he still went to work. Not looking good for :sex: tonight either:cry::cry: Still testing tomorrow just incase. Did an OPK last night after only not peeing for 3hrs but, I didn't have anything to drink for 2hrs before that. I just couldn't hold it for another hr!! There was a 2nd line on my OPK last night but was fainter than the night before. This could be due to me not holding my pee for 4hrs only managed 3! Oh well OH might surprise me tonight and agree to :sex: and, I might be able to hold my wee for 4rs and get a nice dark OPK. Or, even better me and LM get a :bfp: tomorrow.


----------



## Stella

Hi everyone

Nicky You make me laugh, does anyone know what 'arsed' means:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Hope your doing ok inyourTWW

Shmoo I would say get stuck in :sex:even if it is faint, you never know

Toby and Littlemermaid same for you, go for it!
Good luck girls

I am still waiting to OV no testing ran out of sticks, i am just waiting for the EWCM, its cheaper:rofl::rofl::rofl:

:hug::hug::hug::hug: everyone and good luck


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: Stella I didnt even realise id said 'arsed' :rofl:

just had to go back a few pages to see what you meant :dohh:

Sorry everyone if my Cumbrian slang didnt make sense! but im sure you all got the picture anyway :) xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

:wave: morning everyone!

8 DPO and poas this morning, but nothing ... not too worried (yet!) as its still early doors eh! Altho I did take a pic of it on my mobi this morning, and Im gonna reverse it on my pc in a mo see if there is anything there, that the naked eye cant :rofl: :rofl: talk about clutching at straws ... call the hunky men in white coats someone ... taxi for LM!!! (Update: nowt there!)

:sex: chance would be a fine, but DH is back on nights now, and always straight to bed and out cold zzzzs, and too knackered when I get home as he is about to go out again! So hopefully we have done enough already!

shmoo ... fingers xd we get some good news this weekend! :hug:

Wishing everyone else lots of luck!! xx :hug:


----------



## Stella

Littlemermaid apologies, i miss read your post. Thought you were poas for OV. I have OV on the brain.:dohh:
8dpo is early to test, you still have good chance

Good luck

:hug:


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

temp spike again today! :D Schmoo I'm testing 3/31.


----------



## toby2

thats exciting chris!!
nicky we use that expression in the sw too!
Schmoo hope your oh picks up or better still that you work is done!!
still two lines on opk for me so am bd everyday for now
Lm heres hoping you are working up to a bfp!
hello to everyone else!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Hey Ladies,

Didn't wanna post first pingu baby pic on this thread just incase upset anyone, but feel free to go have a nosey at my journal! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/46007-shinning_stars-25-days-go-well-well-see.html 

Keep :sex: and pos and hope to see your :bfp: announcements really soon!


----------



## Lyns

Awww, Shinning Star....congratulations! IMO that wouldn't upset anyone.....just be a huge inspiration! Its always fab to hear from a happy new Mummy! xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Shining - Olivia is beautiful hun

I tested this am and I think it was :bfn: I looked at 5mins after doing the test at about 5am today and, couldn't see a 2nd line. Went back to bed as was still tired and woke up at 7am went back to the bathroom as had to pee again and, I hadn't thrown the test away:dohh: so looked as I picked it up and could see a 2nd line!! Its so incredibly faint and I'm not sure if there is any colour or not. Will re-test on Wednesday which will be CD34. What am I like?


----------



## toby2

morning ladies....
lovely beautiful baby girl..
lots of love to all the pingu ladies, my opks are getting lighter now so guess i am approaching the two week wait?still bd awy just incase!


----------



## NickyT75

Shmoo - hope the line gets darker babe :) xx


----------



## NickyT75

Toby _ welcome to the 2WW :yipee: good luck! :dust: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Shining - course pics of our 1st beautiful Pingu baby wouldnt upset us! :hug:

we are all thrilled for you babe :friends:

*pops off to have a look at her right now* xx


----------



## NickyT75

I LOVE her :cloud9: she is sooooooooo adorable!! 

well done babe!! you should be so proud of yourself! :friends: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Reporting in 9 dpo and :bfn: this morning.

Light AF type cramps, but not expecting her until next week (not that Im expecting you understand :rofl:)!!

shmoo ... fingers xd your line gets darker hun, keep us posted!

Off out soon, haircut/trim and then taking my dad into town to go shopping ... maybe a spot of lunch too! hehe!

Hope you all have a lovely Saturday! :hug:


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Little Mermaid - 30th Mar (took a guess babe)
> Shmoo - 1st April
> Poshie - 1st April
> Chris77 - 3rd April
> NickyT75 - 3rd April
> Lol78 - 4th April
> Toby2 - 10th April
> Sambatiki - 13th April
> Hekate - :witch: big :hug: from everyone babe xx
> Lyns -
> Sprat - (on a break)
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Mum2Joe, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: baby Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Saturday 28th March Update :happydance: 

Exciting times are approaching ladies :happydance: lets see some more lovely :bfp:'s rolling in for Team Pingu! :happydance:

:dust: good luck everyone! :friends: xx


----------



## hekate

hello girls!

shinning star congrats again...she is soooooo beautiful!

Shmoo hope next time you test you will have a nice strong line!

nickyT- read in your journal about you symptoms...sounding really good! have my fingers crossed for you babe!

toby- yeah for being in the tww...good luck!

LM - have a nice day shopping....hope you bfn will turn into a bfp soon!

hugs to everybody else and ovulation dust or sticky dust to you all depending were you are in your cycle

the witch came yesterday and I was really pleased to see her.....as I knew it was a wasted month.....I should get an Easter eggy now! lol....hoping the donor can make it so (even so it's easter)


----------



## shmoo75

Toby - :happydance: for being in the 2WW FX you get some good news in 2wks time hun :hugs: & :dust: to you

LM - Sorry it was a :bfn: still early doors so FX for when you test nxt which will probably be the same day as me Wed 01/04?

NickyT - Your symptoms do sound really good FX for you to testing nxt wk :hugs: & :dust:

I will admit I am really trying not to get my hopes up and, I wont even tell OH about me testing today and, I will have just a couple of drinks tonight with my OH, Mum, Dad and brother as out for Dad's birthday. Will try and hold out until Wed 01/04. Hope you all have a really good weekend.


----------



## LittleMermaid

Just a quick update this morning, 10 dpo and :bfn:

My dad is coming over to watch the first F1 race of the season soon, so best get the lat of my chores done.

Hope everyone is ok! 

shmoo ... hope you got a stronger 2nd line this morning hun.

Back on later this evening, when coast is clear! xx


----------



## toby2

LM hope you start getting some lines soon as well!
still getting +opks but i think i oved 3 days ago so i think i need to move my test date to april 10th please nicky!of course i am sure i will wait till then to test:rofl:


----------



## Su11

Hi Guys,

I know Shmoo75 and she has told me all about you guys, and shes nuts like me too.
Can I join you guys?


----------



## shmoo75

Su11 - course you can join us you little nut nut you :rofl::rofl: We are quite a sucessful team of Pingu's quite a few of our orignal members have graduated and, one has had their baby. Here's to all of us getting to the next stage and getting :bfp:'s

LM - Sorry it was :bfn: today my fingers are crossed for your testing the rest of the week as, I have a feeling you will be testing every day until you either get a :bfp: or the :witch: arrives

Toby - Here's to you holding out until 10/04 I'm having enough trouble holding out to re-test on Wed:rofl::rofl:

I didn't re-test this morning as, I was at my parents will try and wait until Wed to test again.


----------



## NickyT75

Su11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I know Shmoo75 and she has told me all about you guys, and shes nuts like me too.
> Can I join you guys?

Hey Su :wave:

Course you can join us :friends: welcome to the gang! :happydance: 

Let me know when you are planning to test & I'll add you to the testing board :happydance: xx


----------



## toby2

morning pingu ladies...nothing new from me am now officially in 2ww
x


----------



## NickyT75

Welcome to the 2ww Toby! :yipee:

good luck babe :dust: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Little Mermaid - 31st Mar
> Su11 - 31st Mar
> Shmoo - 1st April
> Poshie - 1st April
> Chris77 - 3rd April
> NickyT75 - 3rd April
> Lol78 - 4th April
> Toby2 - 10th April
> Sambatiki - 13th April
> Hekate -
> Lyns -
> Sprat - (on a break)
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Mum2Joe, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: baby Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Monday 30th March Update - Welcome to our newest Pingu Su11 :happydance: 

Exciting times are approaching ladies :happydance: lets see some more lovely :bfp:'s rolling in for Team Pingu! :happydance:

:dust: good luck everyone! :friends: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning pinguettes!

BFN again this morning. 

Had some cramping last night and also right now, doesnt feel like AF cramps though, hard to describe - pingy cramps I guess!

I bent over to pick up a towel in the bathroom this morning, and felt some sick at the back of my throat ewww. Then whilst I was in Tesco, getting the office groceries, I had another sickie feeling in my throat ... more ewww! Nauseous feeling in my tummy.

Took a pic of hpt so will scrutinize it further when I get a mo ...!

xx


----------



## Su11

Hi ladies - thank you!!!

Im testing on weds as the :witch: was due today.

fingers crossed - im feelin pretty crappy lol.
its all good :)

thanks :hugs::hugs:

good luck everyone with your :bfp:'s


----------



## shmoo75

LM - Sorry it was :bfn: will pop over to your journal to see if you have put a pic up of your HPT so I can have look too

Toby - Here's to the 2ww flying by for you

Su11 - Here's to you holding out until Wed hun. I know this is driving you insane but, you are now a member of the Pingu gang and we are all insane anyway so, you are now in very good company :rofl::rofl:

I might cave and test tomorrow as, whilst I was in the shower at my parents yesterday I noticed the little purple veins on my (.)(.)'s they are also on/off achy, peeing lots and more often, very tired, spotty and, also (sorry if TMI) constipated:rofl::rofl: Also just got back from the loo at work and checked my (.)(.)'s whilst I was in there and, yep the purple veins are still there:rofl::rofl: All these symptoms can be easily explained away and, trying not to get my hopes up too much but, you just can't help it towards the end of every cycle.


----------



## NickyT75

Sounds like some great symptoms from LM & Shmoo :happydance:

hope its the start of something good for both of you :dust: xx


----------



## toby2

oooo sounding good lm and schmooxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Message for Shmoo and LM!

:test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test:

I cant cope with the suspense any longer!! Im hormonal and impatient!


----------



## LittleMermaid

:rofl: honeysunshine 

Ive updated my journal with poas addiction tests ... but dont get excited!

More tests now, so will be armed and ready for 2mrw morning, when :witch: doesnt show her ugly mug! STAY AWAY :witch:!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Honey - :rofl::rofl::rofl: seeing as I don't want to upset a pregnant Pingu I have tested this morning!!!!

LM - Glad you are armed and ready. I will go look at your journal in a mo

Well, I have tested this morning and I am just as :confused: as before!!! Got up at 5am, proceded to pee in to plastic disposable cup and, promtly spilled most of the contents on my bathroom floor:rofl::rofl: It went on my pj bottoms and bathroom mat!! Luckily I was still peeing so, I re-loaded my cup!!! Tested and.............after 5-10mins I could see the faintest of faint 2nd lines I think!?!?!? Hardly any colour to it and, anyone else that looked at it would say it was an evap. But an evap within 10mins of dipping it into my wee?!? I even got a 2nd 10imu IC out and looked at it closely from all angles before dipping it in my wee and, I couldn't see any lines on it. Dipped that one and again after 10 mins, angle it slightly and you can see the 2nd line abit better. Far too faint to take a pic so, will have to wait until Fri/Sat now to re-test!!!!! Oh dear it can't ever be that simple for me can it?


----------



## Su11

Hi ladies - 

Still no :witch: trying not to get excited here.

cant wait for tomorrow but still a lil negative as i dont seem too lucky - 

feelin bit tearful - god need a hug lol :dohh:


----------



## HoneySunshine

shmoo75 said:


> Honey - :rofl::rofl::rofl: seeing as I don't want to upset a pregnant Pingu I have tested this morning!!!!
> 
> LM - Glad you are armed and ready. I will go look at your journal in a mo
> 
> Well, I have tested this morning and I am just as :confused: as before!!! Got up at 5am, proceded to pee in to plastic disposable cup and, promtly spilled most of the contents on my bathroom floor:rofl::rofl: It went on my pj bottoms and bathroom mat!! Luckily I was still peeing so, I re-loaded my cup!!! Tested and.............after 5-10mins I could see the faintest of faint 2nd lines I think!?!?!? Hardly any colour to it and, anyone else that looked at it would say it was an evap. But an evap within 10mins of dipping it into my wee?!? I even got a 2nd 10imu IC out and looked at it closely from all angles before dipping it in my wee and, I couldn't see any lines on it. Dipped that one and again after 10 mins, angle it slightly and you can see the 2nd line abit better. Far too faint to take a pic so, will have to wait until Fri/Sat now to re-test!!!!! Oh dear it can't ever be that simple for me can it?


:dohh: :rofl: :dohh: :rofl: Well you tried your best :hugs: - its all sounding very positive!


----------



## NickyT75

Shmoo - have everything crossed for you babe :dust:

Su11 - big :hug: & good luck :dust: xx


----------



## toby2

Su11:hug:
Lm am just off to look at those sticks in your journal....
good luck to all those waiting to test!
xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Just posted them now.


----------



## Reedy

Good Luck Schmoo, LM & Su11 x x x


----------



## toby2

LM-cant see the sticks so well,sorry!!!symptons sound good though,and with all that distraction you have had this month its just the knd of month to get your :bfp:!heres hoping,have everythin crossed for you-i didnt get around to L.I.A this cycle,did you???
Schmoo ggod luck here as wellxx
Nicky how are you feeling about this cycle?am off for a nosey in your journal as you are being quiet on here about symptons etc!!!!
hello to all those other lovely pingu ladies!!
i am just wishing away my 2ww!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Im very sorry to have to report that Mum2Joe has lost her baby :sad2:

huge huge :hug: to her from all of us

we are all thinking of you at this terrible time Sarah sweetheart :hugs: xxx


----------



## hekate

sorry about your loss!:hug:


----------



## Lol78

Hi guys. 
I'm so upset for Mum2Joe. That's really upsetting. 
Big :hug:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thinking of u babe :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Mum2Joe - Hun i am so sorry for your loss hun. I like so many of us on team Pingu know exactly how you feel. We are all here for you as and when you need us. Huge :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you and your OH

Well I have tested today and it was exactly the same as yesterday but the line was fainter and, I checked after 5mins then looked after I got back up at 6:45am so, probably an evap. Will test again on Sat(I promise not to test tomorrow or Friday:rofl:)as long as :witch: doesn't get me that is. (.)(.)'s are hurting me more today, peeing every hr yesterday will see how it goes today.


----------



## Su11

so sorry to hear that - thoughts are with you for your loss :hugs:


tested too today - and got 2 :bfn:. went back and was faint line, think just evap so will see how it goes and if the :witch: flies in.

:hug::hugs: to all the girls x


----------



## Anababe

So sorry mum2joe :cry: xx


----------



## toby2

:hug:mamma2joe:hug:am so sorry to hear that,such sad news:hugs:


----------



## toby2

daisy i see you hve an early scan date,hope the days pass quickly so you can relax and enjoy your pregnancyxx
fingers crossed schmoo- i dont think i got a bfp till quite late with my son so you are still looking good!!
su11 sorry for your :bfn:hers hoping the witch stays away!
still waiting here....


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hugs: to mum2joe ... so sorry to hear of your loss hun! We are all here for you! xx

Updated my journo just now...!

Shmoo - still got a faint line hey ... sounding good! x
Su11 - sorry you got bfn ... hope the witchy witch stays away for you too. x


----------



## toby2

ooooooooooooooooooooooooo LM-stay strong and hang on in there,when will you test again?
xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

:bfn: for me today too :(

good luck everyone :dust: xx


----------



## shmoo75

Nicky - sorry it was :bfn: for you today hang on in there and I will send you loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust: & :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you

LM - OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH you. Heres to you testing again tomorrow.


----------



## LittleMermaid

Still early doors for you Nicky! 
Sending you lots of super sticky :dust:hun :hug:


----------



## Lyns

Afternoon Pingu's, sorry Im quiet......I'm only CD7, with a whole 10 days until I Ov, (and an ear infection...pooh!) 

Hubby's away, so not even any pre-action for me! He had a repeat SA yesterday.....but no results for 2-3 weeks (what do they do - make them swim a marathon?) 

Absolutely gutted for Sarah (M2J)......as we share a local hospital, and having been through similar there myself in Dec, I can totally imagine everything she's going through...and my heart goes out to her. :cry:

Sorry for the BFN's out there at the mo:hugs:; yay for the faint lines.....here's hoping they get darker xxx


----------



## Reedy

Thinking of you Sarah :hugs:


----------



## sam*~*louize

orry to hear your news Mum2Joe, as schmoo said a few of us have been through it here, we're all here to help or listen, or just rant at! Keep smiling though - it helps x

Hope your all well, come on lines start working and getting darker!


----------



## toby2

sorry to hear about your :bfn: nicky:hug:
well my preseed and ov tests turned up today-excellent!!!!only a week past ov then!!


----------



## hekate

hello girls!

sorry nicky and su11 about the bfn!:hug:

schmoo - sounds still promising....good luck!

lyns - I am cd 6 and should ovulate in about 10 days as well....:dance: so looks like we are kind of cycle buddies ( I say kind of because I think my cycles are a little longer then yours)


----------



## Su11

hey!!

sorry nicky that you got :bfn: too.
trying to stay positive as no :witch: yet either - confusing.

been a weird day hey - some good and some bad news - 

glad ive got you girls for support and thanks to shmoo for telling me where to come for it - think i would loose my mind otherwise lol 

:hug::hugs: ladies - heres to another day of trying :)


----------



## Lyns

hekate said:


> lyns - I am cd 6 and should ovulate in about 10 days as well....:dance: so looks like we are kind of cycle buddies ( I say kind of because I think my cycles are a little longer then yours)

Yay! But yours probably are a little longer than mine as my LP has been anywhere between 8 and 11 days lately. :confused:

But we're still cycle buddies! :friends:


----------



## shmoo75

Su11 - You are very welcome my sweet. Here's to another day of trying to keep each other sane when we can't get onto B&B due to work being busy

I am trying really hard not to let the :witch: arrive as, I am beginning to feel like I did on New Years Eve cramps and feeling sick, :witch: arrived on 02/01 I am not feeling as bad as I did then so, hopefully its not that ole slag bag abput to show up. Told OH could be OVing super late and his services are needed when he gets back from watching the footie with the nextdoor neighbour (I can hear my OH shouting things like "Get up!" and something that sounds like anchor!:rofl:) As England are currently winning looks like I am onto a winner too!!!


----------



## shmoo75

I caved a tested again today wish i hadn't. It was definate :bfn: not even the slightest hint of a 2nd line now so, the others must of been evaps:cry: I am getting cramps on/off at the mo inbetween hunger rumbles, am even more spotty at the mo so, think :witch: is on her way maybe tomorrow. Will only test again next Saturday as long as :witch: stays away as that will be CD44. Longest cycle prior to my m/c was 43 days. Oh well onwards and upwards.


----------



## Anababe

Sorry it was a BFN shmoo :hugs: xx


----------



## Su11

Hey Girls,

How ya all doing today????

Im still hanging in there , no :witch: yet and still no sign either.
Boobies are officially tring to kill me. :( :cry:

ah shmoo - im sorry - still hoping :witch: dont get ya. :hugs:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning!

1st April - :bfp: (some april fool eh!)
2nd April - :bfn:

Updated my journal too. Counting last night as CD1 due to leakage! :cry:

shmoo/sue11 ... hope you are both ok, have you tested again? :hugs:

Easter egg hunting we shall go ... hi ho hi ho its off to Cadburys I go ...!!


----------



## Anababe

Hello Pingus

Hope your all enjoying this lovely weather :D

Im just back from my scan, everything is fine, jellytot is beautiful :cloud9: Pics in my Journal :)

xxx


----------



## Lyns

Yay, fab news Anababe....off to have a wee looksee! xxx


----------



## toby2

hugs for schmoo and LM(((((((((((()))))))))))))
xx


----------



## shmoo75

Anababe - :happydance: for the scan and :happydance: again for jellytot being ok too

I did an OPK last night and it was quite dark(not quite a + but close again!!!) so grabbed OH & :sex: no :witch: so far today and i have some cramps on/off, (.)(.)'s aching on/off will try and hold out until at least nxt saturday to test again! Will try and get online this afternoon to check for any :bfp: or ther news work depending. Was very busy yesterday so, couldn't get on.


----------



## Lol78

Hi Pingus.
I hope you are all doing good. I've tried to keep away a bit from BnB (was getting a little screwed up!) so I've not been posting all that much. It's good to hear how you have all been though and I hope you don't mind me posting the odd post. I hope that's not showing a lack of committment to the pingu community!

I tested yesterday - :bfn:. Temp was still high this morning and the :witch: is due today. My cycle was a little screwy this month so it could be that I ovulated a day later than FF is currently saying - I discarded a temperature because I didn't believe it. So I'll just have to wait and see. I may grab a FRER and test if af doesn't show up before tomorrow morning but experience tells me I should save my money!

Shmoo. I'm confused. Are you doing HPT or OPK or both and if so why?!!x


----------



## shmoo75

Lol78 - Glad to see you back hun. I am doing HPT's & OPK's as, I am currently on CD36 after my 2nd m/c I have no clue as to what my stupid body is doing. In January I did a HPt on CD28 and got a :bfn: so, I did an OPK and got a + then, 10 days later I got a :bfp: which, I m/c 3wks later. After my 1st m/c I had a 35 day cycle but, I am already 1 day over that so, I really have no clue whatsoever. Also I am completly :wacko: and a POAS addict:rofl::rofl:

I think I have had some red blood spotting just a little bit as I had a near + OPK last night I am hoping its OV bleed. Just checked my diary as I note everything down including ticks for the days me and OH :sex::rofl::rofl: And I had the exact samething and 13 days later I got a :bfp: so, here's hoping!!! Now I have said this I've probably cursed myself and the :witch: will arrive any day!!!


----------



## Su11

Hey Pingu Ladies :wave:

Well got another :bfn: today and still no :witch: - im officially :loopy:
Who knows whats going on down there.:cry:

hey ho - just keep going


----------



## LittleMermaid

Fingers xd shmoo for either your ov eggies or a :bfp:!!

Su11 ... not over yet - she hasnt arrived, so still hope! When you testing?


----------



## Su11

Hey LM - how are you doing today? :hugs:

im not sure hun tested yest and got :bfn:- not sure when to consider testing again - maybe sun/mon??
just gona hold in there see what happens - finding it harder as the days go by - 5 days late now and nothing.

never more than a day late - who knows.

hope everyones ok


----------



## LittleMermaid

Im ok thanks, after a bad day at work, this evening is much better! 

:wine: and :icecream: ... thought I would treat myself tonight!

Hmmm, its a nightmare not knowing whats going on ... keep the faith hun, thinking of you! :hug: x


----------



## Su11

oh dear - hey at leaset its the weekend - and got that long wknd next week to :)

go for it you def deserve it.

Im trying - as say its long but its ok - sure something will show soon enough :)

thank you :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

LM - hope you enjoed your :wine: and eats last night think you deserved it hun

Su11 - Oh hun what are we both like? Not sure what our stupid bodies are doing to us. Only time will tell will def keep my fingers crossed for you

I have decided to test today and every Wednesday and Saturday until I get :bfp: or :witch: who knows when I'll get either. At this point I don't mind which I get as, something is better than nothing! All very strange. Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## sam*~*louize

schmoo, your cycles are everywhere for you again aren't they! Finger's crossed hun x


----------



## shmoo75

Sammie - Tell me about!!! My body can't be bloomin' normal can it? If I get to 8wks post m/c without a :bfp: or :witch:showing up I will go to my Dr's. How are you doing hun? Not long until your baby is due.


----------



## toby2

(((((((((((())))))))))))))))schmoo
just a quick post as have friends on their way will be back later
xx


----------



## Lyns

Awww, Shmoo, you must be frustrated. To be fair, my doc did say that it can take upto 9 weeks for first AF post mc, but I know most people are quicker than that. Hope you get something (preferably a BFP) soon xx


----------



## shmoo75

At last some good news :happydance::happydance: No its not a :bfp: I wish or, :witch: again I wish but, I have my appointment to see Gyne at the Hospital!!:happydance::happydance: I had to book my own appointment online so, it is on 30/04 @3:15pm That will be 9wks since my m/c so, if I haven't had a :bfp: or a visit from the :witch: I have this appointment so wont be any need to see Dr unless, I have a :bfp: where I will go to my Dr and cancel my appointment or, will at least phone to seek advice before canceling anyway. But :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Yay shmoo! :happydance: Some good news! Still got everything xd you get your :bfp: before that tho! 


Just when i thought everything was sorting itself out down south ... I still keep getting little cramps, and today Ive been having ov pains too! 

Had a light flow this morning so put a pantyliner in my knicks, then this evening, after having some more noticeable ov/cramps I went to the loo and there was dark brown and lil bit of v dark red on it ... ! I guess it takes time sort itself huh!?! I usually only have a 4 day flow, so if its still there on Monday then I think I will give the quacks a call and book in to see the nurse - what do you think?

Hope everyone else is doing ok today! :hugs:


----------



## toby2

LM- sorry you are having troubles, think the dr pln on monday sounds a good one, hope it sorts itself out for you soon lovely:hug:
Schmoo glad you have had some good news and heres hoping you get some more soon!
I a going away tomorrow for a couple of days and wont be back till thurs...will be dsperate to test by then but am desperately resisting packing tests as i wont have oh with me!!!
will miss you when i am gone,hope i come back to some more :bfp: and i hope one is mine!!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

I'm ok schmoo thanks, shattered now but can't complain. Full term today, how scary is that. wasn't long ago in this very post we were naming our team!!

good luck to you all, rubbing my baby bump dust all over you!!


----------



## toby2

bye bye pingu ladies, see you when i get back!
xx


----------



## Lyns

Have a good trip Toby2....look forward to you getting back and testing!


----------



## Anababe

Have a nice few days toby, look forward to hearing your result when your back :hugs:

Hope your all having a nice day :)

Im 12 weeks today yey :yipee:

xx


----------



## Lyns

Yay, congrats for 12 weeks Simone xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

:wave: 

Hope everyone is ok! x


----------



## shmoo75

Simone - :happydance: for 12wks hun

LM - sorry :witch: is being a right b**ch and not behaving herself. Dr's on Mon sounds like a good plan hun. Will keep an eye on here and your journal tomorrow hun:hugs:

Toby - Hope you have a great time away and I look forward to you testing when you are back on Thursday

Have had one of OH's friends round today he is going through a divorce and living with his wife and kids still and, she wont cook for him or anything! He is one of the nicest blokes going even he doesn't know why she wants a divorce. So, I cooked him a nice roast pork dinner today. No news from me as no and wont test again til Wed. Had some light cramps on/off, (.)(.)'s hurting on/off so who knows what is going on with me.


----------



## Lol78

shmoo75 said:


> Lol78 - Glad to see you back hun. I am doing HPT's & OPK's as, I am currently on CD36 after my 2nd m/c I have no clue as to what my stupid body is doing. In January I did a HPt on CD28 and got a :bfn: so, I did an OPK and got a + then, 10 days later I got a :bfp: which, I m/c 3wks later. After my 1st m/c I had a 35 day cycle but, I am already 1 day over that so, I really have no clue whatsoever. Also I am completly :wacko: and a POAS addict:rofl::rofl:
> 
> I think I have had some red blood spotting just a little bit as I had a near + OPK last night I am hoping its OV bleed. Just checked my diary as I note everything down including ticks for the days me and OH :sex::rofl::rofl: And I had the exact samething and 13 days later I got a :bfp: so, here's hoping!!! Now I have said this I've probably cursed myself and the :witch: will arrive any day!!!

Hi Shmoo, I'm really sorry to hear that and sorry that I had not realised when I'm sure you have already written many posts. My heart goes out to you, that must be very painful. I do hope that your body gets back to normal very soon and I see you have an appointment as well, so that's good, hopefully you won't need it. :hugs:

Hi to all Pingus. :wave:

:witch: got me yesterday. So that means that dh now needs to "do the deed" and give his sample and I will have another blood test on Thursday. This is on CD5 - I'm not sure if this is right - many girls have said they do CD2-3 tests but my doctor wants CD5. I'm not that worried. Basically she said that regardless of the results, if we had no :bfp: by the time all the results were back we would get referred to a specialist because of the time taken. 

Toby, have a lovely time away. 
Little mermaid, I hope things have got back to normal for you. :hugs:

Hi to all!


----------



## sam*~*louize

schmoo what are your cycle days working out as....? 
mine were...
* Off c.pill
31
43
51 m/c
30
30
36
32

Just being nosey as to how much yours differs month to month ?


----------



## Su11

Hi Ladies :wave:

Sorry not been about.

:witch: got me fri and is being not very nice to me.

Im ok - suprisingly - but think its coz i got a lot going on at min.
had a lil wobble but im good.

oh well heres to a 2010 bubba and a :bfp: next month hey ladies.

lots of luck, PMA and :dust: to all. :)

:hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hi girls! :wave:

Just dropping in to say hello, I havent been about much over past week - arm hasnt come out of plaster as was plaaned Friday- so 9 weeks and 4 plasters later, Im armless for yet another month!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to you all


----------



## shmoo75

Lol78 - No problems hun. I know when you have been away from a tread for a while its hard work going back and reading & remembering everything that was posted

Sammie - Here is my long list of cycles:

Came off of BCP Feb'08
42 day cycle
:bfp:06/05/08 (on CD32)
m/c started on 27/05/08 (counted as CD1)
35 days
42 days
39 days
21 days
41 days
43 days
:bfp: on 08/02/09 (CD40)
m/c started 27/02/09 (counted as CD1)
I am currently on CD39 quite a mixed bag I have there don't I?

Honey - sorry you are still armless hun but :happydance: for LO being ok

All I have at the mo is light cramping on/off, (.)(.)'s hurt on/off, more windy than usual and, peeing lots again not quite every hr but, close. Who knows. At least I have an appointment on 30/04 which will be 9wks since m/c so, if I still have nothing by then at least I have that appointment and wont have to go to my Dr's.


----------



## sam*~*louize

Goes from like 21-41!!! It's like being mystic meg to work out when our ovulating!

You tried that stuff that's supposed to regulate cycles - is it Angus Cactus?


----------



## toby2

hello ladies!have sneakily popped on to say hello!staying away is hard!!I managed not to bring tests with me but i really wish i had as am dying to test!!no reason and no symptons just have the need to POAS!!!heheh


----------



## shmoo75

Sammie - :rofl::rofl: I know and my crystal ball is def off line at the mo. Funny you should mention Agnes Cactus I took that in December only and fell pregnant end of January. Will see if :witch: arrives and then start taking it again. can't hurt

Toby - :rofl::rofl: Bless you for sneaking on here. And power to you for not bringing any tests with you. Just don't cave and buy new ones where you are. Are you having a nice time and, how's the weather where you are hun?


----------



## NickyT75

Hello ladies

apologies for my continued absence... im taking a bit of a BnB break for a while (im still around but not posting as much) my journo has been moved over to LTTTC incase anyone wondered

Hope you are all ok? :kiss: xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Nicky - I understand why you haven't been around as much as before. It can start to bring you down when you have been trying for so long and, not had even a hint at that magical :bfp: I've only been TTC for a yr now and, even though I have had my share of heartache and frustration in that time it is very different to yours hun.:hugs::hugs: to you and hope the break away does you some good and all works out for you.


----------



## LittleMermaid

Evening all!

My temps are as erractic pre-ov as normal, nothing unusual! Opks arrive today, and yes uve guessed it ive already poas this evening :rofl: 

Nothing yet, but then I wasnt really expecting to see anything this side of Friday to be honest. But at least I have them so Im prepared for the week/end ahead!

:hugs: to all! x


----------



## shmoo75

LM - What are you like?:rofl::rofl: POAS already? Says she who POAS hpt in the morning and an opk at night:blush:

Well I am POAS tomorrow as its test day again! I wonder how many more test days I will have this 1st cycle after m/c? Will keep you all posted.


----------



## LittleMermaid

:rofl: I think we need a whole new thread for poas addiction therapy :rofl:

Nicky hun ... miss ya ... but keeping an eye on you in LTTC! :hugs: x


----------



## hekate

hello all! hope you are all well!:hug:

schmoo hope you will know soon...one way or the other....so frustrating:hugs:

LM- :drunk: here is to posa like us!

toby - good luck with testing (and not testing lol!)

nickyT - miss you soooooo much! hope you okay hun!:hugs:


I am absolutely confused with my cycle this month! 
I had a pos ov test today and I am only cd12!!!! 
I never ever normally get positive before cd16-18 (once on cd 15)....do you think my egg is...umm....ready yet???? or is it too early to be a "ripe" egg????
also I had some pains yesterday, but not had pos ov test till today....can you ovulate before you get a pos ov test????
:dohh: I know I sound like a first timer here :dohh: 
no idea what is going on :shrug:
oh well I suppose there is always something you did not know..or that had not happened before...
even when you think you know everything there is to know after all this time.....
good news is my donor popped over (even so it was very unexpected as I had said I was having an easter egg...lol)...
may do another insem tomorrow if I still get pos ov test...

sorry about the long post:blush:

:hug:


----------



## shmoo75

Hekate - I had a 21 day cycle once! As long as you did an insem FX you will be ok

I tested today and it was :bfn: no :witch: either yet but, I don't think she will be due until next Friday. Will just wait and see I suppose


----------



## toby2

hey ladies just popping in for a quick hello-will have to catch up on news when i get back tomorrow
am desperate to test but cant and also dont think i need to due to period spots and twinges going on down there!wonder if the witch will get to me or i will get to poas first!!!!heh heh


----------



## shmoo75

Toby - :rofl: you make me chuckle at you sneakiness:rofl: I think you will get to poas before :witch: arrives hun


----------



## NickyT75

Hello girlies 

Thanks for the lovely words :cloud9: I've missed you all too

Im feeling a lot better now so Im planning to be around a lot more often :)

Toby2 - have everything crossed for you babe :dust:

Hekate - im sure your egg will be ripe enough so dont worry hun, the Ov pain was maybe to egg preparing to squeeze itself out & its such a nice big juicy one it's decided to come out a bit earlier :happydance: hope its your lucky month! :dust: 

LMAO @ all the POAS action going on in here at the moment :rofl: 

Shmoo - see my comment on the test board next to your name :muaha:

come on Pingu's let see those lovely :bfp:'s :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Shmoo - POAS addict - will test for forseeable future! :rofl:
> Toby2 - 10th April
> Sambatiki - 13th April
> Lyns - 19th April
> Hekate - 22nd April
> Little Mermaid - 26th April
> Poshie - 28th April
> Su11 - 1st May
> NickyT75 - 2nd May
> Lol78 - 2nd May
> Chris77 - weird cycles :wacko:
> Sprat - (on a break)
> LeaArr - WTT
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: :baby: Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Wednesday 8th April Update - Your beloved team captain :amartass: Nicky is back!! :happydance::happydance: 

Right Team Pingu... (time for a pep talk) :rofl:

I've had a little time out to recharge my batteries but im BACK & more determined than ever to lead us to victory! :dance:

Spring is in the air :bunny: and its a brand new month - so lets grab it with both hands! 

I wanna see Maximum effort :bodyb: from everyone and we'll pull out all the stops to see if we can break our record monthly number of :bfp:'s 

We need to get 4 :shock: - yes 4!! :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: to beat our record so :witch: had better start running now!! :gun: :af:

Whaddya say?? are you all in??? 

Come on ladies.... we can do it!! :happydance: :dust: good luck everyone! :friends: xx


----------



## Lyns

Yes sir! *salutes*

Thank you for putting in my testing date.....you are of course 100% correct! xxx


----------



## NickyT75

OK so I took a guess at everyones test dates coz i wanted the updated board to look nice :) but if anyone wants anything changed just let me know and i'll be happy to oblige :friends:

I was also thinking it would be extremely helpful if everyone could let me know their average cycle lengths + LP lengths if known (coz I have a list which helps me keep track of you all but I've just guessed most of it) 

Ooooooooh.... get me!! sounding all organised & official!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: xx


----------



## Anababe

oooh yey Nicky is back :D and sounding very organised indeed! :friends:

Good luck pingus, hoping theres plenty more joining the 1st tri boards very soon!

:dust::dust:

xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Nicky - :rofl::rofl: Oh yes you are back and, know me so well:rofl::rofl: Average cycle lengths? Me??? Write numbers 1 to 60, close your eyes, shuffle them about and, then pick one! As I think that is what my stupid body does every bloomin' month!!!!!:rofl::rofl: I think my LP length is 13 days so, looking back at my diary I had a near + OPK on 02/04 and some spotting on 03/04 so, I think I am due a vist on 16/04 or 17/04.


----------



## hekate

:happydance: NICKY IS BACK!!!!! :happydance:

that makes me really happy to see you back in all your strength! 

love you all girls....mind sometimes I wonder if I am sane since I don't know any of you in "real life".....
and yet all your stories, trials, happiness and sadness really touches me....:hugs:

sentimental part over....must be hormones:blush: 

I had an even stronger positive opk today and also manged to have another insem!!! :yipee:.....
mind if somebody would have told me a couple of years ago that this yucky stuff would make me so happy I would have probably punched them!


----------



## HoneySunshine

I dunno about you lot!? But whilst Im pleased im also incredibly scared coz Miss Whiplash is back - with avengance!! :rofl: :shock: :rofl:


----------



## shmoo75

I know our Nicky has been rebuilt stronger than before!!:happydance::happydance: I will say this again Nicky, I am so very glad to see you back :happydance::happydance:

Hekate - :rofl: Bless you! This TTC business is so messy its mad!!!

Well, another day and still nothing for me so far! Will re-test Saturday but, not holding out much hope of a :bfp: to be honest. At least its the nice long Easter Weekend tomorrow.


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Pingus :)

Lyns - thanks for checking in babe :)

Hekate - Aww! thats lovely hunni :friends: im really pleased you've been able to get 2 insems done! :happydance: I really want this to be your lucky month :kiss:

Anababe - its lovely to see you in here hunni

Honey - its lovely to see you too babe but less of the cheek! :rofl:

Gold stars all round for you lot & 2 for Shmoo :happydance: coz she's given the best attendance so far :D

Shmoo - have you seen anything of Su11? is she ok?

Toby2 - any news yet? have you tested?? :dust: hope its good news! 

Sambatiki - congrats on your FS referral babe! :happydance: I need to get my ass into gear and make my next appt but im hesitating & not sure why? :dohh:

LM Poshie & Lol78 - hope you are all ok :hugs: dont forget to pop in with an update soon ladies :)

Daisy - how did you get on at the doctors yesterday? are you all booked with your midwife now?

Reedy - haven't seen you around for a while :hugs: hope you are ok?

Sammie - how long you got left now babes? 

Chris77 - sending her big hugs from all of us :hug: as she is having a hard time at the moment, hope you are back to yourself soon sweetie :hugs: xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

It's nice to see you so happy, and full of strength Nicky - Keep smiling hun! Spring summer is on it's way, sunny days, long nights, and :sex: inbetween for you all lol! Glad your all ok!

I got 2 weeks and 2ish days left  Hoping she comes on time - DO NOT like the idea of overdue, less fluid and eating meconium at all. My first due date was 6th April lol till they put me back "3" weeks that time!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Ooooooooh! Sammie im sooooo excited for you hun! :yipee:

Cant wait to see pics of our next beautiful Pingu baby!! :happydance: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ooooh Sammie!! not long hun!! :wohoo: Im so excited!!

Well scan today showed I have a little stunt-man or ballerina on my hands!! Even did a head-stand for mummy and daddy! :cloud9:


----------



## hekate

I have definetely crossed the line now! I am on BnB in work!!!

One of the girls I work with is pregnant....and she was not trying, was on the pill, but she is happy about it anyway! and I am so happy for her! I cried! and they were tears of joy...really! lol
and now I blurted out that I am trying...hope I will not regret that!


----------



## NickyT75

Hekate - awww! bless you :hugs:

Honey - :wohoo: thats great news about your baby being so active! :cloud9: xx


----------



## shmoo75

Nicky - :smug: Yeah I got 2 stars in something:happydance::happydance: Su11 is ok she can't get on alot at the mo as, her OH has a PC at his house and, she doesn't at the mo but, who knows as its her birthday this Saturday. She's been a bit busy at work but, will hopefully be on tonight or tomorrow at some point. Promise me that you will make your next appointment hun and, you never know you might have to cancel it! Here's hoping!!!

Hekate - Bless your little cottons! :happydance: for getting the insem's in as well so hope this is it for you.

Sammie - 2wks to go?!? OMG!!!! Can't wait to see pics of your little girl:happydance:

Honey - :happydance::happydance: for your very active LO on the scan. Just you wait til you can feel him/her moving about!

Still nothing from me might cave and test tomorrow:blush: Have to keep the POAS up you know :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Anababe

Hello :D

Sammie - wow only 2 weeks to go! Cant wait to see our second pingu baby :cloud9:

Hekate - Glad you got 2 insems done this time hun, good luck in the 2ww and hopefully see you over in the pregnancy boards soon!!

Nicky - :hug::hug:

Shmoo - Good luck with your continued testing :rofl: bless you! I actually miss POAS haha

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:

xxx


----------



## hekate

I just had a pos opk again....that mean I have not ovulated yet! right?
which means the timing for my insems is out again!:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## NickyT75

Not necessarily babe :hug:

the sperm will stay alive inside of you for a couple of days... try not to lose hope :dust: xx


----------



## hekate

thanks hun, but I have come to the conclusion that anything longer than 24hrs is probably optimistic! or maybe I am just thinking that so I got something to blame for not being pregnant by now....lol....at least that way it may not be me!


----------



## toby2

hekate hope it works out that you are wrong!!!
Nicky Yay for being BACK!!!!
I am home now, bloody :witch:arrived before i even stepped through the front door!!!!a cross but not to upset i dont think?just upset as normal if you see what i mean??
This month i will be 
*eatting blackcurrants
*using preseed
*following the sperm meet egg plan
hopefully this will stop me beng so obsessed as there will be to much to be obssed with and even more hopefully it will mean i catch that sticky bean!!!!!


----------



## Anababe

sorry she got you hun :grr::gun: Good luck this cycle! xx


----------



## Anababe

hekate said:


> I just had a pos opk again....that mean I have not ovulated yet! right?
> which means the timing for my insems is out again!:hissy::hissy::hissy:

Aww is the last one def pos hun? They'll survive upto 3 days so your not out babe :hugs: can you not get another insem tomorrow?? Just incase :blush: haha im so cheeky with my donor id ask that lol

xx


----------



## hekate

toby - sorry about the witch!:hugs: ...what do blackcurrants do?

anababe - not sure about another insem... sent donor an email, but he does not always read those....not sure about texting him as I don't want to put too much pressure on him...he comes over our place (it's an hours drive each way) and it's the Easter weekend and he has family...


----------



## Anababe

aah yeah forgot its easter weekend.. well hope he gets your email and can make it. If not dont worry hun, have you got another OPK to test tomoro? xx


----------



## hekate

have I got another test?:rofl: of course! in true POSA fashion:rofl:


----------



## Anababe

haha good girl :rofl: Well hopefully it will be negative and you'll have ov'd today or tomorrow.. FX xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Toby - sorry :witch: got you hun :hugs:

Hekate - id still txt your donor if I was you... nothing ventured nothing gained and all that :) xx


----------



## shmoo75

Hekate- I agree could always text and see if he can supply another lot for you

I have tested and its still :bfn: no :witch: either so far today. I think I am due a visit from :witch: next Friday so, think I will test again on Wed if, I can hold off until then that is:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Pingus :wave:

hope you are all ok? :friends: xx


----------



## hekate

hello girls!

shmoo - sorry it was bfn

I decided against another insem...because I am getting on my own nerves with thinking 24hrs a day about whether or not I have ovulated/am ovulating/will ovulate soon......:wacko: and my cervix feels firmer today and slightly less open....I am driving myself crazy....:muaha:


----------



## Anababe

have you tested? xx


----------



## toby2

sorry about your bfn schmoo
hey niky,how are you?up to anything good at the weekend?i dont hve ny plans really but am enjoying doing nothing!
Hekateyou are not alone,think we all drive ourselves nuts at times!!
blackcurrants are an old wives tale for fertility someones nan told them about, not that i am desperate or anything.......


----------



## LittleMermaid

Late afternoon greetings!!

Apols for my absence these last few days, been a bit busy with work and wifely housework duties *yawn* ... where needs must I guess.

Im prepared for my punishment, lines or detention as I forgot to get my leave pass :rofl:

No news as waiting to ov and no opk+s to report as of yet, hoping I will get one either tonight ior tomorrow; regardless :sex: will begin tonight! :rofl:

Nicky - thanks for adding my hpt poas test date; and I see you were asking out our cycles too. Hmmm well over the last 4 cycles details were:

Cycle 1: 25 days / LP 12 / OV 13
Cycle 2: 25 days / LP 11 / OV 14
Cycle 3: 23 days / LP 11 / OV 12
Cycle 4: 27 days / LP 12 / OV 15 (BFP on CD28 > CP CD29)

So, Im not quite sure what to expect this cycle, altho Im rather hoping it will be another longer cycle like the last one which ultimately led to the bfp, even if it didnt stick last time. 

Cycle 5: currently CD10, and FF reckons I will ov anytime between CD12-CD15 - fingers xd its sooner, giving me a longer LP!

~~~~~~~~~

Nicky ... glad to see you are feeling a bit better, and you are still around to crack the ol whip at us over here :rofl: what would we do without you eh! Seems as though your new place over in LTTC is working ... here's hoping your new home will prove to be the move that brings your special dream soon! :hug:

shmoo ... sorry you got another bfn! 

Hekate ... here's hoping the insem you had will do the trick hun! :hugs:

toby2 ... nasty :wtch: sorry she got you hunni! :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok, and enjoying the beginning of the long chocfest easter weekend :woohoo:

xxx :hugs: and :dust: everyone! xxx


----------



## shmoo75

LM - :sex: keep it up girly!! I am still :sex: every other day as :witch: still not here as you never know

Nicky - I agree with LM your move over to LTTTC was the right one hun back to your normal self:happydance::happydance: I demand that you are rewarded for all your hard work with what you most want hun

This cycle is now officaly my longest so far. After my 1st m/c my 1st cycle was 35 days and, I am now on CD44!! Have changed my ticker as, i think I will be due a visit from :witch: next friday. We will see. I wont be around much this Easter weekend as, I am over at the In Laws tonight, tomorrow and Monday. Will test Tuesday or Wednesday depends on how long I can hold out for :rofl::rofl: 3 guesses to which day I will test:rofl::rofl: Hope you all have a lovely Easter Weekend.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Anababe

Morning pingus

Shmoo - Have a nice weekend hun and good luck for whenever you test next! :hugs:

LM- Hope you ov soon and this time get a sticky BFP! :hug:

Im having a pretty quiet easter weekend really lol no choccy eggs here.. ive eaten plenty of them over the last 2 weeks though :blush: its not my fault they are only £1.49 at the shop pretty much next door to me!! :rofl: My grandma is coming to see Caeden today ith his egg.. i dont generally allow him chocolate though so he can have a little bit and mummy will no doubt steal the rest haha

My little man says mum now :cloud9: he woke me up this morning shouting mumumum from his room :kiss: so lovely to hear it!

Hope everyone is ok anyway :hug:

xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

shmoo ... hope you have a nice long weekend, and looking forward to hearing your poas results next week!

anababe ... soooooo cute that caeden is calling for you *mum* so adorable! :hugs: lol 

I had an easter egg a couple of weeks ago, altho my dh kept trying to put it back on the shelf as we went around the shop, but I managed to get it through the checkout :rofl: We have easter eggs here in the house, but they are hidden as he knows I will eat mine early. Got another one to come when we visit my dad and I think my mum has made her own version this year ... bring on the chocolate :happydance:

Still not opk+, but we did manage to :bunny::sex: early hrs yay!


----------



## shmoo75

:happydance: for you getting :sex: in last night LM so did I just incase:happydance:

No choc eggs in my house I'm afraid but, will be having BBQ tonight, roast dinner tomorrow and Monday also, will have choc pudding of some description every night as well so :happydance: Taking my Wii round the In laws just in case they want to play it also, taking cards and plenty of change so, we can gamble instead whilst eating, drinking and, being generally merry:happydance::happydance:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Ahhh shmoo ... sounds like a great long weekend plan you have there!

Glad you also managed to get some :sex: last night too :rofl: :happydance:


----------



## LittleMermaid

:dohh: forgot to say before, I got and almost opk+ (faint line alert) :happydance:

Altho DH back on nights starting tonight (gone already) ... so Ive told him to make sure he gives me a nudge winkwink:) in the morning when he comes to bed so we can get some :sex: action in ... critical timing or wot?!!!!

Bless him ... so glad he is understanding!


----------



## sam*~*louize

schmoo - day 45 !


----------



## shmoo75

Sammie - This is my longest cycle so far!!!!!! I think by Friday I will be just as happy to see :witch: as I would a :bfp:!!!!!!

LM - :happydance::happydance: :happydance:for your OH agreeing to give you a nudge :wink: after all he can just roll over and go to sleep afterwards!

Only 2 more sleeps to go before I test again:happydance::happydance: Gearing myself up for another :bfn: and, then roll on Friday to see if :witch: arrives when I think she will


----------



## LittleMermaid

:rofl: shmoo ... the things we have to do hey!

Well he managed to sneek into bed this morning and fall asleep before I realised ... but then his first night back on shift he is usually quite shattered, so apart from being a bit :hissy: when I got up about it, I realised the opp was not lost - oh no sisters - I had a cunning plan! :rofl: :winkwink:

I went to my dads and stepmums for lunch, saw my stepsisters and their children - all lovely, had a fab day. I texted my DH and said dont come over as it will be late, and I will bring you some dinner home, which I did but when I got in I said right upstairs get ur butt in the bedroom for some action :blush: ... as Ive got a opk+ (poas as soon as i got in!) :happydance: and we have to :sex: ... he willing obliged :rofl: mission success!! :happydance:

Bring on those boyz n girls meeting my easter eggies :wohoo:


----------



## toby2

is everyone :sleep:????
no one has been in all day!!
hope its cause you have all been off enjoying the sunshine!
I am in the boring part of my cycle,waiting for CD8 so i can start the SMEP!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Toby :hi:

You're right the 1st part of our cycle is soooooooooo boring isnt it? :sleep:

Its rubbish coz we just dont have anything to say :dohh:

Hope everyone enjoyed the easter break & is now fully recharged? :bodyb: and busy shagging like :bunny: ?? :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Shmoo - POAS addict - will test for forseeable future! :rofl:
> Sambatiki - 13th April
> Lyns - 19th April
> Hekate - 22nd April
> Little Mermaid - 26th April
> Poshie - 28th April
> Su11 - 1st May
> NickyT75 - 2nd May
> Lol78 - 2nd May
> Toby2 -
> Chris77 - weird cycles :wacko:
> Sprat - (on a break)
> LeaArr - WTT
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: :baby: Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Tuesday 14th April Update :happydance::happydance: 


Best of luck to Sambatiki & also to Shmoo! :dust:

Pingu needs some new :bfp:'s ladies! :happydance:

any news from anyone else yet?? :friends: xx


----------



## toby2

heh heh i know what you mean nicky, does this prove i am 
a) a dedicated pingu for still being here everyday,even in this part of my cycle
or
b) a sad, lost cause who is on here everyday
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
please dont vote!!!!!!!!
am trying to potty train my little boy-it isnt going great,am off to play group ith lots of spare trousers!wish me luck!!!


----------



## NickyT75

I vote for A Toby!

Good luck with the potty training hun! xx


----------



## shmoo75

I vote for A as well Toby:rofl::rofl: And I do wish you all the best luck in potty training your little boy

I tested today and, it was a :bfn: Not upset as, I had geared myself up for it. Will test again on Saturday as long as :witch: doesn't show by then.


----------



## hekate

hello girls hope you had a nice break!

I am driving myself nuts....I was so good at not symptom spotting last month....and now I cannot think about anything else...and I am off all week....bad planning....can't even have a sleep in...wake up torturing myself.....I am trying to ignore my body completely, because I know I had all symptoms possible before and I am feeling like a fool....apparently my body does not like being ignored and threw a great big fat migraine at me yesterday....I almost hissed at my partner when she said maybe it is a sign!.....I just cannot bare to hope anymore.....and then I think if I don't even believe it can happen how can it happen....I am torn....

:rofl:such a cry baby :rofl:
please excuse me!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning everyone!

Well it does seem to have been quiet over the weekend, so here's hoping everyone was as busy as the Easter :bunny: :rofl:

I had my opk+ on Sunday, and a definate opk- yesterday, so it looks like I ov'd yesterday! :happydance: Today is 1 DPO :happydance:ing

I had some quite painful ov cramps this weekend too which is strange, as they are not usually that bad - but hey Im not complaining, as Im just chuffed that I got that opk+!!

Temp has gone up too, which is great. I didnt think that it wouldnt either, has I have been sweating like a goodun these last few nights too - just as well DH was working nights eh :blush: I was sweating so bad last night it kept waking me up too! 

I straightened my hair yesterday (as its naturally curly), as I wanted to have it straight again today, but couldnt happen after all the sweating that was going on, as my hair was on stalks this morning (a sight for sore eyes :rofl:) and I would have had to have started from scratch trying to straighten it again, and as it takes me 45-60mins the first time I do it, I just didnt have the time this morning to go through it all again! So back to my 'fro this morning (well it used to be like one when I was younger, thank heavens its relaxed alot over the years :rofl:

Cant believe I am back at work ... yawn .....!!!


----------



## Lyns

:hugs: Hekate.....2ww can be very tough at times. Please don't let it get you down. xx

LM...sounds good on the Ov front;....hope you caught an eggy.

Sorry about the BFN again Shmoo.

Toby2, Im potty training my daughter too....fun and games!

:hi: everyone else.

xx


----------



## shmoo75

I know what you mean Hekate:rofl::rofl: I have been peeing for England all over the weekend and still doing so today not as often as every hr but not far off!!! My test was :bfn: today so, who knows!!!


----------



## toby2

chin up hekate and schmoo(((((((()))))))))


----------



## LittleMermaid

Sorry to hear you had another bfn shmoo.

Hekate - big :hugs: for you hun ... 2ww is such a nightmare ... but as you said you need to be thinking positive - as hard as that is when you dont know what the outcome will be - if all else fails with the PMA - just remember to smile :D - why I hear your shout ... coz your mind and body will know your smiling and this will in turn release some of those much needed good vibes to bring around that much needed PMA!! :flower:

:saywhat:

I know, I know Im a bit of an airy-fairy, fruit-loop :wacko: with the ol PMA sayings so I wont be offended if you :ignore: what I say ... but if reading it at least brings a hint of a smile to your face, then thats just what was required :hugs:

Just thinking about what I said to you, has made me smile :D, and not frown looking at my pc (whilst I sit here at work!) ... hmm there's a thought, the 
'2ww frown' I guess we all get this dont we! Cant be good for us tho, you get wrinkles from frowning! eek! :D everyone!!


----------



## hekate

thank you all girls!:hug:


----------



## Su11

Hey Ladies :hi:

sorry not been about been my bday wknd as well as eater and been making the most of it - had the best weekend ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Full of pma :) :happydance:

on day 11 of my cycle so far so not long til ov - been :sex:lots.

should be only 3/4 days or around that til i ov and OH is on nites so wont be seeing him much so prob wont be making a sticky bean this month but heres to the trying. sods law.

sorry shmoo :( - know that limbo stage is horrid. :hug:

hekate - :hug::hugs:

hope all you other ladies are good - lots of PMA & :dust::dust:

now have a :comp: at home you will be seeing more of me - unlucky for you lot :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

xxxx :hugs:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Yay Su11 - lovin the new PMA!!

Sounds like you had a wonderful Easter and birthday weekend (belated birthday wishes :flower:)


----------



## Su11

thanks hun - it really has been the best bit drunk again - but its all good - getting ready to be tee total again


----------



## shmoo75

LM - You make me :rofl: you mad little nut nut you :rofl:

Hekate - i know this 2ww is soooooooooo frustrating you could quite easily go :loopy: in it

Well, still no :witch: for me today so far but, I think she is due on Friday we will see and, if she doesn't show I will test on Saturday. Approaching 7wks since my m/c and, I will be just as happy to see the :witch: as I would a :bfp: now as, something is better than nothing. Oh well, better sign off and get dressed so i can go to work as, i don'tthink they will let me sit there in my pj's and dressing gown:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Anababe

Morning pingus

Hope your all well :hug:

Hekate - Hope the 2ww is going ok for you now. FX for you hun :hugs:

Shmoo - Aww lets hope you get :witch: or a BFP on friday :hugs:

Good luck to everyone testing soon or due to ov!

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone :)

Shmoo - I really hope you get your :bfp: on friday chick :dust:

Su11 - its nice to see you back :yipee:

I see most of us are in the 2ww now? (except a few stragglers like me & Su11!!) :dohh: - dont worry... we are only a few days behind :happydance:

Lyns - not long left for you babe... any symptoms to report? :dust: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Shmoo - POAS addict - will test for forseeable future! :rofl:
> Sambatiki - 13th April
> Lyns - 19th April
> Hekate - 22nd April
> Little Mermaid - 26th April
> Poshie - 28th April
> Su11 - 1st May
> NickyT75 - 2nd May
> Lol78 - 2nd May
> Toby2 - 7th May
> Chris77 - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> LeaArr - WTT
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx, Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: :baby: Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Wednesday 15th April Update :happydance::happydance: 


Best of luck to Sambatiki & also to Shmoo & Lyns! :dust:

Pingu needs some new :bfp:'s ladies! :happydance:

any news from anyone else yet?? :friends: xx


----------



## hekate

so yeah I was not going to get my hopes up....right....:dohh:

here is some serious symptom spotting for you girls!:rofl:

as I said my partner pointed out that I don't normally have migraines after ovulation....but then it was only 5dpo....so did not really think anything of it

could not sleep all night...also no surprise really with a migraine...temp really low

felt sicky yesterday and like coming down with something....but then I did not sleep!

in the evening I got cramps....like period cramps (but could have only been 6dpo yesterday).....cramps have not stopped since? :saywhat:
temp higher then before....could not sleep again last night!

so I can think of two explanations
a) I am you know what
b) I have something really nasty...like an infection (anybody experienced that before?)

oh by the way I tested this morning (ehm and this evening:blush:) and it's a bfn of course!:hissy:


:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

do you think it would be very wrong to have 1 glass of wine beofre i drive myself completely dulally?:wine:


----------



## toby2

nope, have the wine!
I am going out tonight, very exciting as it doesnt happen often!
Nicky i a straggling waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay behind the 2ww!!!


----------



## Anababe

Hekate have the wine hun :) it'll be good for you to relax and have a nice night. Your symptoms are sounding promising :hugs: FX for you babe xx


----------



## Su11

Hey Ladies. :hi:

Good Luck Shmoo - sure you will test early you POAS addict :rofl:

and hekate :) FX to you too.

Yep im a straggler - lol

hoping the Pingus get some :bfp:'s soon were all due to get em :)

:hug: :dust: :hugs: :dust: :hug: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## hekate

have a nice night out toby!


----------



## Lyns

NickyT75 said:


> Lyns - not long left for you babe... any symptoms to report? :dust: xx

Hey, you know me babe....the best symptoms are no symptoms, only problem is that I get them when I'm not preggars too! :rofl: TTC life is a bitch! xx


----------



## shmoo75

I tested today and of course it was :bfn: and still no :witch: will see what tomorrow brings


----------



## sam*~*louize

:hugs: schmoo!! 

Don't know if jacqui posts in here now, but she gets induced late tonight, so another Pingu baby on the way for you ladies to cooo over!

COme on get these stinky BFP's in!!


----------



## hekate

:hug: shmoo


----------



## toby2

heh heh stinky bfp or sticky bfp?????


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh Shmoo :hugs:

So pleased Jac will have Leo with her by tmrw especially as he measures 4 weeks ahead of himself! So excited for our 2nd Pingu Baby!!

You next Sammie!! - how you getting on now? All sorted? x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi girls, sorry Ive not been over much......:blush:

I go in tonight to start the eviction process and all being weel...Leo should be here tomorrow at some point! OMG!

It only feels like yesterday I was in ttc with you guys....time flies!

Sending you lots of BFP dust and hopefully be some more pingu babies being conceived as we speak!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Sammie, your next babes xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Think I'm secretly glad for everyone else to go first, cos im getting scared now lol!

And i put stinky BFP's cos theyre not showing up just as quick as we'd like!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Go Girls!!

GOOD LUCK JAC!!!

Keep us informed xxx


----------



## Anababe

Good luck jacqui.. cant wait to see our 2nd pingu baby :D xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thanks girls!

I will update Sammie and send her a first piccie so she can show you all:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

:yipee: good luck Jacqui!! :yipee:

cant wait to see a pic of our first Pingu baby boy :blue: Leo :cloud9: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks for the update Sammie :friends: not long for you now babe! xx


----------



## hekate

good luck jacqui!

and sammi...could be any day soon!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Just stopping by ... hope everyone is ok.

shmoo - sorry you got another bfn hunni x

Good luck jacqui ... another pingu baby on the way tonight yay!

xx


----------



## hekate

all cramps gone....no symptoms....nothing....
BFN....that's it I am out!


----------



## toby2

((((((((((((((((((((((((hekate))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## shmoo75

Hekate - :hugs::hugs: hun you might not be out until :witch: arrives hun but, if you prepare yourself that she is coming it doesn't hit as hard when she does if, that makes any sense to you hope it does hun :hugs::hugs:

Jacq's - OMG!!!!!!!!!!! Counting the hrs and mins until 10pm!! Why couldn't they do it at about 8 or 9 in the morning? FX Leo arrives quickly for you

Sammie - At what CD day did you get your :bfp:? I know it was in the 40's but, can't remember the exact one. Just think you will have your little girl soon hun and, then you will wonder how you will find the time to come on here as much.

Have decided to start temping again from tomorrow morning so, I will have CD1 temp for whenever CD1 is for me!! Will also start taking Agnes Cactus again as well anything is worth a go.


----------



## sam*~*louize

*CD 50* hun. But they then put me back 3 weeks which i still can't get my head around lol. Still not heard of anyone else getting put back that much.


----------



## shmoo75

Wow! CD50 for me tomorrow. As I got a def:bfn:today I wont test tomorrow will hold fire until Saturday CD51!!! Put back 3wks? I really don't understand that one! The mind boggles at times it really does!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Yeah I never got that either!

Have all your measurements matched since?


----------



## sam*~*louize

Yeah I'm measuring right for the 3 weeks back. But when they say i caught e.g. 0 weeks pregnant, it then took 4 weeks to show bfp.....in a period you conceive after 2 weeks and after 2 show bfp - when your late? but hey ho she's almost here now


----------



## HoneySunshine

have you thought of names or are they secret?


----------



## Su11

Hi Ladies,

Good luck jacqui :)

Sorry Shmoo :hugs:

Chin up hekate - not over until the :witch: sings :hugs:

just worked out i should ov at weekend and will be with OH so fingers crossed we catch an eggie, keeping fx.

i hope we really do so much - we will see, but im trying to do my bit for the Pingus. 

More :dust::dust: to all :)


----------



## shmoo75

Well, still no :witch: for me so far today and, I have changed my ticker as I have added on another week. Will test again tomorrow as long as :witch: doesn't show up.


----------



## sam*~*louize

Updated for Jacqui in third tri girls, she's waiting waiting waiting x


----------



## Stella

Hi everyone

Looks like a lots been happening since ive been away.

Congratulations to the :bfp:

I have been for my blood tests today, feeling positive.

I am 8dpo, i will be testing on 19th April

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## shmoo75

Sammie - Poor Jacq's. Hope she isn't waiting for to long.

Update, Update, Update!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance: The :witch: arrived :happydance::happydance: Have changed my ticker so I am on CD1 today. At least I was right when I OV so :happydance: again for that. I will also start taking Agnes Cactus as well from tonight so, another excuse for me to POAS from CD11 as, I can't take it once I have OV so, again :happydance: for legit excuse to POAS :happydance:


----------



## hekate

shmoo - sorry it was that and not a bfp, but what a relieve it must be!:hugs:....hopefully it was just a one off after the mc.....
well done you for staying so positive! :hugs:


----------



## sam*~*louize

schmoo it's rubbish but you got answers ! no more limbo time!


----------



## shmoo75

Sammie - Any news on Jacq's?

Well, :witch: is acting very strange at the mo. She was v.light yesterday, nothing on the pads overnight, bit of old brown when I wiped at about 2am today, still nothing on pads when I got up at 7:30am and nothing when I wiped. Am using a tampon when awake as I did yesterday. There was old blood on them when I changed but not loads. Will see how it goes today and tomorrow and, if no heavier will test on Monday. Will take Agnes Castus still.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Jac had Leo at 5:50pm yesterday...8lb 11oz!! Big Boy! But she was 2 weeks early!1 Imagine if she'd gone full term! :shock:

Congratulations Jac on your beautiful Boy and 1st Blue Pinguette!! xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Yes huge congrats to Jacq's on the safe delivery of baby Leo :happydance::happydance::happydance: 8lb11oz and he was 2wks early?! Doesn't sound like it to me!! I bet she's glad he arrived early!!

The :witch: is flowing more like her usual self now so roll on nxt wed/thurs so I can get :sex: again then, roll on CD11 so I can start poas opk style! Have to be certain when I ov as I am taking Agnes Cactus(that's my excuse for poas from CD11 and I'm sticking to it!:rofl:)


----------



## hekate

congrats to jacqui!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Congrats to Jacqui on her safe arrival, and another mini pingu for the team!

:happydance:


----------



## NikiJJones

Hooray about Jacqui's little Leo!! Lovely news!


----------



## Su11

Hey Ladies :wave:

Yay for the new lil Pingu - congrats Jacqui. :)

Hope you ladies are all well and enjoying your weekends.

:hug:

Shmoo - Fingers crossed the :witch: flies off quick - evil thing that she is.


----------



## shmoo75

Morning Su11:wave: I know you are having a good weekend :wink::wink:

Nicky - When you are back from your lovely weekend away and feel like updating the testing board my 1st poas hpt date is 14/05 as, that will be CD28 and, I may as well start from there:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lyns

Morning Pingu's...congrats to Jacqui on her bundle of joy!

And a nice weekend for me....Pingu luck strikes again.....I got a faint :bfp: yesterday & today. I am rather surprised as I had started spotting and we had just had the results fo OH SA which basically was awful and said no chance at falling naturally.....but there we go.:happydance:

Please stick baby xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

:happydance:ing :happydance:ing :happydance:ing

For Lyns

:happydance:ing :happydance:ing :happydance:ing

Super sticky :dust: xxx


----------



## hekate

congrats lyns! what fantastic news! sending you lots of sticky dust!


----------



## Anababe

Thats great Lyns!! Congrats hun :yipee::happydance: So happy for you. Hoping its a super sticky bean :dance:

xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi Girls!

Thanks for all the congrats and love to you all:hugs:

Ive just put my birth story up with pics if you want to see....!!

Leo Anthony Paul Jackson

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Lyns!! FX for a super sticky bean for you!! CONGRATULATIONS!! :wohoo: :happydance:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## toby2

Yay big congrats lyns!!
Jacqui - what a beautiful beautiful little boyxx


----------



## Su11

Jacqui - he is gorgeous - so beautiful - well done :)


----------



## toby2

hey pingu ladies hope you are all ok and had some sunshine this weekend!
I am following the smep this cycle which am on to- just waiting for the +opk part!
xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

I got sunburnt this wkend :dohh:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning pingus!

So Ive had a rather big temp dip today, and I thought Id had a big enough one the other day! Confused, but rather hoping that one of them is an impl dip! 

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3520/3458399105_696f4686d0.jpg?v=0


----------



## Lyns

LittleMermaid said:


> Morning pingus!
> 
> So Ive had a rather big temp dip today, and I thought Id had a big enough one the other day! Confused, but rather hoping that one of them is an impl dip!
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3520/3458399105_696f4686d0.jpg?v=0

Well, look at the dip on 8dpo on my chart....look familiar? And now look at me! xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

OMG! Your right Lyns ... just checked out your chart ... here's hoping mine goes the same way! Thanks :hugs: xx


----------



## toby2

oooooooooo thats all sounding exciting lm!x


----------



## Su11

Hey!!

FX for lyns and LM. :)

Looks like its gona be a good yr for Pingus to get a good :bfp:

fx to all :)

:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Lyns - :bfp: :happydance: :wohoo:
> Hekate - 22nd April
> Little Mermaid - 26th April
> Poshie - 28th April
> Su11 - 1st May
> NickyT75 - 2nd May
> Lol78 - 2nd May
> Toby2 - 7th May
> Shmoo -
> Sambatiki -
> Chris77 - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> LeaArr - WTT
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> April
> Lyns
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize, xxxJacquixxx :blue: :baby: Leo is here! :happydance: Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: :baby: Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Monday 20th April Update :happydance::happydance: 

Welcome to our 1st Pingu baby boy Leo :cloud9: Congratulations Jacqui :yipee:

Also HUGE congratulations to Lyns who has got our latest :bfp: :happydance:


Best of luck to Hekate who is due to test soon :dust:

Pingu needs some more :bfp:'s ladies! :happydance: lets keep them rolling in please! :happydance:

How is everyone else?? :friends: xx


----------



## shmoo75

Lyns - Huge congratulations on your :bfp: :happydance::happydance: FX:happydance: it is a sticky bean sending :dust::dust: to you and :hugs::hugs:

LM - It all sounds and looks good for you LM here's to you getting yours

I will start hpt testing as of CD28 which will be 14/05 and, of course in true poas adict style will start poas opk from nxt monday:happydance::rofl:


----------



## shmoo75

Jacqui - Little Leo is just gorgeous!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## toby2

morning pingus! am still on the smep!just waiting for my +opk which i think i will get thursday
lots of love and dust
x


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hi girls, no time to do anything lol!

Layla Louise is here! 2 days old !!! Haven;'t done a birth story yet, but it was fast and painful! LOL! She's beautiful, I'm sore lol. More details in third tri, will put a pic now x


----------



## HoneySunshine

OMG Sammie!!! Amazing news!!! So so pleased for you babe! :hugs:

wasnt expecting that so soon!! :blush:

CONGRATULATIONS!!

Cant wait for your birth story xx


----------



## Lyns

Awww, congratulations Sammielouize.....another baby girl Pingu! :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

:yipee: congratulations Sammie :yipee: cant wait to see a pic of your beautiful little girl :cloud9: xx


----------



## LeaArr

Jacqui - Congrats on your handsome little Leo. 

Lyns - YAY :bfp: :happydance: 

sammielouize - congrats to you too :yipee:


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Little Mermaid - 26th April
> Poshie - 28th April
> Su11 - 1st May
> Lol78 - 2nd May
> NickyT75 - 4th May
> Toby2 - 7th May
> Shmoo - 14th May
> Sambatiki -
> Hekate - 20th May
> Chris77 - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> LeaArr - WTT
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> April
> Lyns
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize :pink: :baby: Layla Louise is here! :happydance: xxxJacquixxx :blue: :baby: Leo is here! :happydance: Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: :baby: Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Tuesday 21st April Update :happydance::happydance: 

Welcome to our 1st Pingu baby boy Leo :cloud9: Congratulations Jacqui :yipee:

and welcome to SammieLouize's beautiful baby daughter Layla Louise :cloud9:

Also HUGE congratulations to Lyns who has got our latest :bfp: :happydance:


Best of luck to Hekate who is due to test soon :dust: good luck everyone else! :dust:

:happydance: lets keep those :bfp:'s rolling in please! :happydance:

Happy times for Team Pingu at the moment :happydance: :friends: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Afternoon Pingus!

Busy day at the helm today ... how'd that happen eh!

So, painful nips and [email protected]@bs since last night (never had this before!) ... and Ive just stretched back in my chair, trying to wake myself up to focus on something I really should be doing, and now I have an achy pain in my tummy, ouch!

Symptomitis has well and trully kicked in, I cant help it, Im addicted. :rofl:

Hope everyone is ok. :hugs:

sammielouize ... congrats on your new arrival! x

Yay, another mini pinguette! :happydance:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Rah only has a few weeks til she pops now! so exciting!! She's team yellow so it'll be a nice surprise! Maybe another boy to balance the Pingu babes out abit!?!

Who knows!?!?!?!


----------



## toby2

heh heh not long to wait LM


----------



## Su11

Hey Ladies :wave:

Huge congrats sammielouise :)

nothing to report here still shattered etc - bring on next week :)

:hugs::hugs: and :dust: to all


----------



## Lyns

Good luck testing tomorrow Hekate.....sending you all the spare :dust: I can! xx


----------



## shmoo75

Sammie - Huge congratulations on the arrival of Layla :happydance::happydance: Hope you are managing to get some sleep at night hun :hugs:

Hekate - Here's to you testing today hun fx and :dust::dust:

Well, the :sex: started again for me last night :happydance::happydance: here's to this cycle being alot shorter than my last one of 49days


----------



## Anababe

OMG!! Conrats on your litt;e girl sammie :cloud9: Ill have a look at your pics now.. :D

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Any news from Hekate?? :dust:

Im proud to announce I've made it to the 2ww using maximum effort :bodyb: :) 

shedloads of :sex: and have even had my bum in the air/legs up the wall for the last 3 nights! :happydance:

come on :spermy: - do your stuff! :dust: get me knocked up!! :dust: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Good Luck Hekate!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Nicky you defo get an A* for effort this month girl!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Ooooh, good luck to all in the 2ww! :dust: :dust: :dust:

LM its sounding all very positive! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Toby2 I hope your opks have arrived safe and sound ready for use! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Im the baby dust fairy today!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning all!

Wow ... Nicky ... loving the PMA and the :bunny: action you've been up to! Wishing you lots of super duper luck n :dust: too!

Well, 10 DPO today, and a slight temp dip to 36.67 (yesterday was 36.70), its from 11 DPO that things start to go south on the ol temp front, so here's hoping it either stays where it is - which would be higher than the norm or heads north - much better idea! 

Feel really irritable (and emotional) at work today, dont want to be here, as I cant concentrate on anything - seems to be a pattern emerging here on a regular basis - 2ww-itis! :rofl: However, trying to remain positive, whilst having to actually do some work today! (well inbetween visits to bnb of course!)!


----------



## NickyT75

FX for another temp rise tomorrow LM :dust:

I notice you have a furbaby called Gizmo... I have a feathery baby called Gizmo too! (African Grey Parrot) :) xx


----------



## hekate

aww girls! thank you all so much for wishing me luck and sending baby dust!

sorry I have not been around....having a hard time and did not want to bring it in here really.....but now I am going to anyway.....sorry in advance!

:witch: got me today....no surprise

you know when I had these AF type cramps last week....and I never get cramps without AF....and my temp has never been that high...I kind of had the faintest something on a test (which I never had either before....lol)
well next day the line was gone and so were the cramps....and I knew it was over.....so maybe I was pregnant for one day of my life or maybe not....

I am really so exhausted with it all....not sure I can carry on....not sure I can stop....
I am a mess really.....cried at a little girl stroking the dogs over the park.... :dohh: not good....
and in work with my colleague pregnant that's all everybody talks about...pregnancies and babies!....no escape.....

sorry girls I know this is stuff for a journal or something....apologies!
I just wanted to let you know so you don't think I just forgot you all!

wishing you all the best of luck!

Baby dust! Ovulation Dust! Sticky Dust!
:hug:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh Hekate, hunny! :cry: Im sorry babe xx

Sending you massive massive :hugs:

:flower:


----------



## NickyT75

Aww! Hekate - huge :hug: babe

so sorry :witch: got you :( its just so unfair isnt it? :hugs:

you've got to keep trying tho as hard as it is... we are all here for you :friends: xx


----------



## Lyns

Awww, Hekate, so sorry babe :hug:


----------



## hekate

thank you girls! nice that you are here!


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hugs: hekate!

Sorry to hear you are having a rough time chickadee! Dont despair, we are all here for you ... anytime! Sounds like we had a similar experience with the BFP then BFN ... I had that last month, some April Fool that turned out to be eh! Keep posting, even if short n sweet, just so we know ur ok! Here's another pingustylee :hugs: for you xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi Girls, thankyou for all your well wishes:hugs:

Leo is doing great and he is honoured at being the first ever Pingu Baby boy!!!!

We could do with a 'Pingu Baby' thingy instead of a 'Pingu bumps' thingy for all us that have little ones??????

Say, something like 'Im a Pingu Baby!' .....what do you think?


----------



## HoneySunshine

ooooh, sounds good Jac xx


----------



## NickyT75

Great idea Jacqui! :thumpup: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Where the heck is everyone??!! :shrug: xx


----------



## Lyns

:hi: I'm here! 

I wanna know LM's temp and update....I've been stalking her chart and she's not filled it in for today!


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! Lyns is here! :yipee:

I thought everyone had deserted me :(

LM - where areeeeeee youuuuuuuuuuu?? FX for you hunni xx


----------



## Su11

Hey Lovely Ladies :) :wave: im here too.
How is everyone?

FX for LM

Sorry hekate :hugs::hugs: lets hope she flies off soon.

Hope everyones good.

Im feeling great today.

Feeling bit tired other than that its all good.

Tried to use ff last nite but just got frustrated lol - got my silly head on :rofl:

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! another Pingu has returned! :yipee: hi Su :hi: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Im here! Sorry for my lateness today, Ive had one hell of a morning! 

My boss had a meeting on today, but decided to tell me last night that he wanted lunch organising for 20 (!) .... like duh it was too late to order it by then! 

So me, being me, and the ultimate PA rofl:) that I am, I went to Tesco this morning, brought the food, sandwiches etc - prepped everything at home (laid it out all lovely and nice on platters), and took it into the office to serve just in time for 1230! Phew! Not bad going eh! So after all the rushing around today, I thought sod it, I will work from home this afternoon ... so here I am back at home, logging on to laptop, having lunch and updating my pingus ladies!

So, 11 DPO today and yes I have had a little temp rise ... yesterday was 36.67 and today is 36.72 - which is new turf for me as usually on 11 DPO my temps go down!

Bit of a funny tummy today - light cramping, felt a bit nauseous this morning (but that could be from all the rushing around), also had the slightest hint of brown when I went to the loo this afternoon too! Still no result on the tests yet tho! Hoping that I dont get too much spotting, as thats been a bad sign on all previous ocassions!

Luv ya'll xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! LM your chart is looking really good :)

hope this is it for you hunni :dust: xx


----------



## LeaArr

Just here to sprinkle some :dust: :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Hey LeaArr :wave:

its lovely to see you sweetie :friends: xx


----------



## toby2

oooooooooooo Lm sounds exciting!
work day for me today and cant get on here at work
am chaing y +opk, bit freaked cause last cycle I got it on days 14 and 15-am day 14 today and so far .....nothing!


----------



## NickyT75

Dont worry Toby there is plenty of time for it to go positive yet hun :hugs:

mine always used to be CD14/15 but have been MUCH later recently - like CD21 and even CD32 a few months back! :shock: 

I was MAJORLY freaking out that I was having an annovulatory cycle but I really believe it was the stress that caused it to be delayed so just try to relax hunni :friends: xx


----------



## toby2

Thank you , I will try and calm down!when i was ttc my little boy my ycles got longer and longer until they were between 42-49 days long, guess i am a little scared f that happening again!will keep up my PMA!!


----------



## NickyT75

Good girl :)

I think the harder we try to get preg... the harder it becomes iykwim? we delay Ov and stress ourselves out so the best thing we can do is try to relax before things go too far

...Coz after 12 months of trying I can honestly say stressing doesnt help :hugs: xx


----------



## toby2

heh heh if stress helped we would be getting bfp's all over the place!thanks for keeping me smilingxx


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Girls:wave:

Sorry for my absence but, I can't chance posting on here whilsr I'm at work anymore as, the pack of bitches at my work have told my manager as soon as she goes home at 3pm everyday all we do is talk constantly and go online!:grr::gun::grr::gun: I could rant and rant about them but, I wont as, it wont do my PMA any good what so ever. I will try and have a quick read of posts but, not post myself untill the following morning before I go to work or, at the weekend.

Hekate - :hugs::hugs: to you hun this TTC malarky isn't easy is it? I remember when I first started 12mths ago thinking this is so easy especially when I fell 1st cycle of trying but, we all know how that ended for me and, I was brought crashing back down to reality with a huge bump I can tell you! If it was within my power to stop any of my lovely Pingu's going through anything like that I would and you would all have lovely :bfp:'s. We will all get there its just a matter of when that we don't know. Again :hugs::hugs: to you hun

LM - Come on give us that :bfp: we want a LLM(LittleLittleMermaid!) Will check out your chart and journal soon hun:hugs::hugs::dust:

Su11 - Hope this good feeling really is good for you hun :hugs::hugs::dust:

Nicky - How's it going with you my love? I love your new found PMA may it stay forever and you get the reward you are seeking :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LittleMermaid

12 DPO - temp has taken a nosedive this morning ... down to 36.65! Had some more spotting last night, and again this morning as well as cramps. Tested and nothing!
Cramps seem to have subsided now, which is a relief, but not feeling too hopeful today! I will have to see how the spotting pans out over the rest of the day. :cry:


----------



## hekate

after one of the girls in my team finding out she is pregnant another girls is just due back from maternity leave and she just told us she is 5 month pregnant!
So verything will be about pregnancy and babies - non stop.
The admin woman is just telling me (since 30 min!) about all her super fertile friends and family!
Is there no f**king peace for me! just a day or two! Arrrrggggggg
I think I am going to be sick!
sorry I don't mean to be sounding bitter....I am genuingly happy for them....it's just that I am not sure I can bare hearing about it non-stop....work was kind of an escape from it all so far as nobody knows!


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: LM - sorry about the spotting hun

:hug: Hekate - :grr: dont blame you for being pissed off at the moment babe you'll just have to try and zone out :ignore: and not listen to them until they get the message to shut the hell up! :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

OH no :(

everyone has buggered off and left team Pingu again :(

come on ladies - your attendance is a bit rubbish lately... im gonna have to get my whip out again soon if it doesnt improve :trouble: :rofl: xx


----------



## Anababe

oooh Nicky :rofl:

Im sorry, i dont post here often enough anymore.. but i do check up everyday to see how everyone is! No excuse i know :blush:

LM - Hope the spotting goes hun and you get your BFP! :hugs:

Hekate -Aww babe i understand why that would upset you :( Hope your feeling better soon :hug:

xxx


----------



## Lyns

Here, Miss! Pingu Lyns checking on for Roll Call! :rofl:

Sorry....I'm rubbish! When I'm not working at the mo, I'm sleeping (or eating eggy custard tarts....I've always had cravings for eggy custard tarts in pregnancy! Well, thats my excuse anyway :rofl:)


----------



## Anababe

mmmmmmm YUM!! hehe

ooh i use pregnancy as an excuse for all my cravings haha although jelly is the only thing i want right now.. and banana angel delight... mm! Shame ive eaten it all today :rofl:

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

LOL speaking of weird cravings - is it wrong that i had a cheese & chocolate sandwich earlier?? :shrug:

I was gonna have toast with yummy belgian chocolate-spread on it but got a sudden urge for some cheese as I was making it... so sliced some cheese and put it on the top! :rofl: it was yummy!! :happydance:

Sean thinks im 'scusting! (we say this instead of disgusting) :rofl: xx


----------



## Su11

Hiya Pingus :wave:

Hope your all ok, as some can be - spent the evening with my father in law 2b, sorry.

How you all doing, sorry didnt mean to abandon.

Im all good this end, temps are still slightly high - on journal as not very patient at min and cant do ff.
only 7 days til testing - sure i posted on here earlier - my thing is going funny.

All good though 

Just want to say a big thanks to you girls you helping me loads as oh is no good at this even though he tries - im looking forward to my very own mini pingu :) and yours too :)

Come on girl bring it on bring on the :bfp:'s

PMA PMA PMA


----------



## Anababe

NickyT75 said:


> LOL speaking of weird cravings - is it wrong that i had a cheese & chocolate sandwich earlier?? :shrug:
> 
> I was gonna have toast with yummy belgian chocolate-spread on it but got a sudden urge for some cheese as I was making it... so sliced some cheese and put it on the top! :rofl: it was yummy!! :happydance:
> 
> Sean thinks im 'scusting! (we say this instead of disgusting) :rofl: xx

You def win with wierd cravings there Nicky :rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## toby2

Morning!
was all worn out last night so didnt get on here-sorry miss!
Nicky choc and cheese sounds interesting!!!have had cheese and jam before, thats nice!
LM hope thinks make a change for the better for you(((((((((((())))))))))))
HekTE(((((((()))))))))pantsxxxx
I am still waiting on my positive opk and trying not to panic!sounds silly but i hve got preg twice in april(one my lo and one my first m/c) so had kinda got it in my head that this might be my month and now i am not even ovulating!pah!
please send eggy vibes my way!!!!


----------



## hekate

nicky - loving the cravings! :rofl:

toby - sending you loads of ovulation dust :dust:

and:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning my lovelies :)

Toby - here are some eggie vibes especially for you hun :dust: :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Simone - you remembered to visit us! :yipee: we missed you xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hekate - how are you feeling now babes? :friends: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Su11 - woohooo we are both testing at the same time :happydance:

:dust: & lots of luck to you hunni xx


----------



## hekate

just blah....trying to pull myself together....not very successful:rofl:


I was wondering if any of you does any positive Affirmations or Visualizations
and if so would you like to share them with us!

I could do with some PMA and I think you can nvever have enough!


----------



## Anababe

Aww Nicky course i remembered my pingus! I know i dont post much now but i do come here every day to see how everyone is. I will start to post more often again. sorry :blush: hehe

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Just been for a long walk up the woods with DH & Barney...

while we were out the heavens opened :rain: & we got caught in a thunder storm! :dohh:

I havent seen rain as heavy as this for years!! :rofl: we are like drowned rats! :rofl:

hahaha! you've gotta laugh havent you? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: xx


----------



## shmoo75

Hekate - Sorry you are feeling down but, I know what you mean hun :hugs::hugs:

Nicky - :rofl::rofl:you poor things!! I bet the only one who didn't mind being wet was Barney! Its all good though!!

I am getting ready to go round my Mum & Dad's for a BBQ as, it was my Mum's birthday on Wednesday. Looking forward to this as can have a few :wine: and I might even get :drunk:! Think I deserve it this side of the 2ww as, I probably have another 3wks to go before I OV. Hope you are all enjoing the weekend. Will try and pop on here tomorrow as long as my parents internet is ok.


----------



## Anababe

Aww you poor thing Nicky :rofl:

Shmoo - Have a good time hun at the BBQ hun :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Su11

Hey :wave: 

what a gorgeous day :)

NickyT75 - i know lots of :dust: to you and hopeful for :bfp:'s for us both :)
starting to get nervous now :S

Shmoo - have fun.

Hekate - :hugs: - my mum has always told me good people are tested as god believes they can handle it and what you want will come in time - know that sounds a bit heavy but its sort of always been true in my life. just sometimes its seems so harsh hey.

:hugs: & :dust:to everyone else


----------



## HoneySunshine

:wave: Hiya!! I also pop in everyday, but Im not great at posting :blush: sorry girls.
Always checking up on ya though xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

hekate ... here's a lil something for you hunni :hugs:

*Affirmation:* (feel the warmness in your heart and say the following)
_I listen with Love to my body's messages_

Visualisation to follow, typing out one that I use when Ive finished a treatment with a client ... bear with me, as Ive never written one of my visualisations out before, I usually just go with the flow of the moment at the time.


----------



## LittleMermaid

hekate ... ive posted one of my visualisatons in my journo (rather than clog up our pingu thread) ...

Page 17: 
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/105664-lm-trying-conceive-journal-ramblings-time-17.html#post1993516


----------



## hekate

wow just checked out your journal! bless you! sounds like you clients are getting a real good deal!


----------



## toby2

am off to check it out lm, think i need the pma...i still havent ov and its really upseting me, trying not to let it but it just is, really want to just stop using opks and ignore it but then i will never know if i did or not???


----------



## LittleMermaid

thanks hekate ... it may seem a bit long, but it definately works! Sometimes when I have trouble sleeping (like when DH is working nights), I take myself through a visualisation, like this one, same principles maybe just a slightly different image in my mind, which really does relax me and helps me to get off to sleep too. There are no hard and fast rules with it, as I change it frequently, depending on the mood, atmosphere, etc, so you can adjust it to what works best for you! Most improtantly enjoy and relax! xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Toby - Hope you Ov soon as, I know how frustrating it is to OV alot later than you want to! God damn bodies of ours!!!

Well, I had a lovely weekend and got some :sex: into will grab my DH tonight as, I am forever hopeful that I will OV on a more normal day:rofl::rofl:


----------



## toby2

am off for a few days now so will catch up when i get back 
had ewcm this am so will prob ov when i am away-typical!!


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck Toby :dust:

or are you not going away with your OH? hope you enjoy your break anyway hun :friends: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

:wave: Pingus!

Hope you all had a good weekend!

I need a hall pass :rofl: as I wont be online as much for the next few days. Got loads on at work; Ive got the other half of our team arriving from Switzerland tonight, out for dinner and then 2 days of a team workshop (oh joy!). At least I get to go out for dinner 2 nights in a row hey! Its gonna kill me not being able to get online during the day, but its just not going to happen! So I will be back in full force on Weds evening - promise!

Apart from that, nothing to report Im afraid. Seems Im back to spotting, so that means I will be looking to start :bunny::sex: again at the weekend, as I will be oving next week yay! Bring it on!! :rofl:

Speak soon ... miss you all already xx


----------



## NickyT75

:wave: Bye LM have fun!

we miss you too :friends: xx


----------



## Su11

Hey Ladies :wave:

How you all doing?

Im looking for a bit of moral support today if anyone can oblige - OH is doing a very crappy job of it at min. :hissy:

Trying not to symptom spot with only 4 days til d-day.
its def harder said than done.
and i do have some which im trying to ignore.

can barely stay awake at my desk today lol.

hey hoo - 

:bfp::muaha::witch: good or bad is on its way either which way

:hugs: to all.

see you in a few days LM :wave:


----------



## Anababe

Bye LM.. See you Wednesday :D

Su11 - Aw god luck for testing, hope the :witch: stays away.

xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Toby - I hope you have done all that you can :sex: wise if OH isn't going with you. Try and enjoy your little break away hun. :hugs: will miss you being about

LM - Hopefully you will still be able to :sex: if the spotting stops also enjoy your workshop and see you back here on Wednesday evening. Gonna miss you too hun:hugs::hugs:

Su11 - Oh not long til you test missy!!! Men just don't seem to fully grasp/understand what we go through each bloomin' cycle do they? All my OH says is "don't know why you are worrying/panicing so much for as, you will get pg again soon I know it!" easy for him to say he doesn't have to put up with raging hormones and stuff!!!:hissy::hissy: Here's :hugs::hugs: for you hun

Well, plan is to grab DH tonight and pretty much every night or, at least every other night. Also will start poas OPK style as part of SMEP will take a photo and join photobucket and post them on my journal tomorrow morning so I can get opions from my lovely fellow poas addicit pingu's:rofl::rofl:


----------



## shmoo75

Didn't :sex: last night as DH had a bad migraine but will grab him tonight as I have had some EWCM this morning!


----------



## Lyns

Go shmoo! Good luck babe xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Poshie - 28th April
> Su11 - 1st May
> Lol78 - 2nd May
> NickyT75 - 4th May
> Toby2 - 7th May
> Shmoo - 14th May
> Sambatiki -
> Hekate - 20th May
> Little Mermaid -
> Chris77 - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> LeaArr - WTT
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> April
> Lyns
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize :pink: :baby: Layla Louise is here! :happydance: xxxJacquixxx :blue: :baby: Leo is here! :happydance: Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: :baby: Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Tuesday 27th April Update :happydance::happydance: 

Best of luck to anyone who is due to test soon :dust: :dust:

:happydance: lets get some more :bfp:'s rolling in please! :happydance: xx


----------



## shmoo75

I am trying my best and hardest for a May :bfp: Miss Nicky! Honest I am!!


----------



## NickyT75

Good girl Shmoo :awww:

here's your gold star for effort

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/gold_star-1.gif xx


----------



## NickyT75

Its been pretty quiet on here lately :(

where are all my Pingu's? :shrug: 

I know LM is busy and Toby is away... is Su11 away too? 

Anyway.... If anyone is reading this :shrug: I've got a cool symptom to report :happydance:

I've been constipated for a few days now :happydance: - :rofl: @ me being happy about constipation :rofl: BUT i'm normally the opposite of constipated iykwim? :blush: so im taking it as a good sign :happydance:

ALSO - I actually puked :sick: yesterday :happydance: ha ha ha! :wacko: im officially losing the plot! :rofl: xx


----------



## Su11

Hey :wave:

Im here - ive not deserted you dont worry.

Just getting bit worried bout friday - as with everyone here dont want another :bfn:

Thanks for all the PMA and :dust:

been so tired last couple of days - was so tired today kept doing the nodding dog at my desk but what was waking me up again is where i sit so low to my desk my @@'s were hitting the desk and waking me up as they so sore
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

anyhoo

Hope everyones good and im trying extra extra hard to get my :bfp:

:hugs: & :dust: to all


----------



## Su11

oooohhhh and Yay on symptoms nickyt75

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

come on girl lets have a :bfp: from you this month


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks Su11 :)

im trying my hardest :bodyb:

:happydance: you've got a pretty cool set of symtoms there yourself missy! :happydance:

Heaps of :dust: to all my lovely Pingus :friends: xx


----------



## Su11

its all good hun :)

Im hoping so but been getting few more cramps so im not holding much hope now - but you never know

not over til you know who shows her face hey :)

:muaha:

:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Last time I was preggo I had loads of cramps hun

Cramps can be a GOOD sign :happydance: :dust: xx


----------



## Su11

I cant really remember the beginning of my pregnancy with H tbh.

I hope your right Nicky :) - know my story has not been as hard or emotional as yours - think your incredible by the way and not in the creepy way lol - but i want it so bad.
just like the rest of you lovely ladies.

keeping everything crossed. :) for everyone.

my temps look good too so im told, they been up for 11 days now - know my temp is usually low , im always cold - but ive not done it b4 so may be wrong and my body is just plain weird lol

who knows 

gearing up for the :bfn: but trying to stay positive if that makes any sense - sorry im rambling - head is swimming with all sorts of thoughts at min.

this is hard hey

:hugs:


----------



## Anababe

Nicky and Su11 you both have some lovely symptoms there :D:D Good luck for testing both of you :hugs: 

Shmoo - good luck babe getting your May BFP! I have everything crossed for you :hug:

This time tomorrow ill know what colour Pingu Bump ive got :yipee::yipee: Ill come let you all know as soon as i get home! :D:D

Hope everyone else is ok :hug:

xxx


----------



## Su11

thanks anababe :) :hugs:

fx :)

ooohhh really exciting :)

waiting with baited breath now :)


----------



## Su11

oh and Shmoo - huge :hugs: you deserve it after listening to me today :)

good luck sweets :)

you deserve that :bfp:


----------



## hekate

nicky and su11 - girls! wow! those are great symptoms! good luck!

anababe - can wait to see the picture of your scan and find out what gender you jellytot is!


----------



## Lyns

Good luck for your scan Anababe x

Nice symptons Nicky & Su....fingers crossed for you both x

Hekate.....you feeling a bit brighter now babe? x


----------



## shmoo75

Su11 & Nicky - :happydance: for your symptoms huns. FX for you both getting :bfp:'s

Anababe - :happydance: for your scan today and finding out if you are on team blue or pink. I will check on here later today and then again tomorrow morning to find out

Lyns - How are you feeling hun? Still all good?

Hekate - Glad you are feeling a bit better hun.:hugs:

Got some :sex: last night:happydance::happydance: also had faint +opk's last couple of nights so, you never know. Also got my FS/Gyne appointment tomorrow at 3:15 so :happydance: for me


----------



## Su11

:hugs: Thanks ladies 

Hope they are and its not my silly body playing tricks on me.
Shattered still and was asleep b4 10am - im turning into my mum :rofl:

Hekate - glad your feeling bit better.

Anababe - pink or blue ??? its so exciting. :)

Lyns - how ya doing hun?

NickyT75 - Yay nearly there fx & dust :dust:

Smhoo - Yay and yay again, just coz your you :)

and :hugs: to anyone else i forgot :)


----------



## HoneySunshine

:wave: Hiya Pingus!

Sorry Miss Nicky, Ill make more effort in future but ive been away from bnb for a bit as Ive been really poorly :cry:
However, I go to hospital on Friday to see if after 12 weeks my arm can finally come out of plaster!! :wohoo: so Ill have 2 arms to type with. FX! and Ill be on abit more hopefully!

Girlies, all the symptoms sound good! Cramping is a symptom for sure! as is constipation! - one you'll wish you didnt have abit further down the line, trust me! :rofl:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to all!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anababe

Well.. we have a little *BLUE* Pingu growing in here :cloud9::cloud9: He is gorgeous!! Ill put pics in my journal later :D:D

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! lots of Pingu's have been to visit! :happydance: 

Simone congratulations on your :blue: bump :) little Caeden will be thrilled he's gonna get a little brother to play with :cloud9: xx


----------



## hekate

anababe - congrats! I can just see those little brothers playing together! aww so cute! hope they will be bestest mates!

nicky - just sending you loads of hugs!


----------



## Lyns

Woohooo....a :blue:Pingu.....congrats Anababe xx

Thanks everyone for asking how I am. Very up and down through nerves to be honest, but after a mmc last time, I guess that probably natural. I've just been to docs though and my blood pressure is quite low, so now they want to run iron tests on me! And apparently I am to rest and not do much bending down (Im getting dizzy spells when I stand up - which is why I went!) Easier said than done with a cheeky, active and energetic 2 yr old! But we'll manage! have to!

Good thing is, that means my first midwife appointment will be earlier than normal, so Ill get her to keep pushing for me for a reassurance scan if I can get it...I might even ask her to do quantitive HCG's if she's doing iron level - although part of me wonders if I'll stress myself out even more with those!

Good luck wth the FS, Shmoo...hope you get some progress hun x

Hope the plaster comes off soon HoneySunshine xx

Hope everyone else is OK? Who's next up for a BFP then? We've not got long left to achieve 'Great Pingu Leader' Nicky's target that she set for the month!! :rofl: xx


----------



## Su11

Hey :wave:

Yay a bubba boy :)
Congrats Anababy.

:Hugs: Nicky

Someone please can you help me - i have had the worst taste in my mouth for 2 days to the point its making me feel sick - tastes salty - is that normal??
know you can get metalic taste but salty?
urgh nothing works m/wash chew gum polos - drinks nothing :(
cant be dehydrated drinking water like its going out of fashion.


----------



## Anababe

ooh im not sure about that Su11, but hope its a good sign!! Not long til you can test now :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Su11

Thanks Anababy.

Its driving me nuts :loopy:


----------



## toby2

am back!went away with out oh...still havnt ov yet though!!! am just going to keep bd everyother day, thought i was going to as though i had ewcm but now i just dont know!
xx


----------



## Anababe

Aww toby, so sorry you still havent ov'd. Hope it happens soon for you :hugs:

Su - I bet it is lol when you going to test?

xxx


----------



## Su11

toby2 - hope it happens soon too hun.

Anababy - what a lovely name :)

Im gona test Fri, :witch: is due that day, so will see what happens - dont think i could last any longer than that lol.
Fingers crossed something shows.

:)


----------



## hekate

toby - hope you ov soon....at least it did not happen when you were away....hugs


----------



## toby2

yes thats true hekate, hadnt even thought of that!!
was going to say to nicky to change my test date but am sure will prob just test the anyhoo!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Toby - how do you know you havent Ov'd? are you charting/using OPK's? xx


----------



## toby2

opk's-worked last month,nothing this....


----------



## NickyT75

are you still doing them? have you had any faint lines? xx


----------



## toby2

yup have had faint lines but very faint, nothing like last month,sadly i have kept them and have them all lined up and no sign of anything standing out faint lines been there pretty much since i started testing on cd9...


----------



## LittleMermaid

Im back ... at last, and shattered! Its been a hectic few days, Im just glad its all over and went well (gold star to me :rofl:)

Anyhoo ... seems its all been happening here, where do I start?!!

In no particular order, working backwards ...

toby2 ... hope you ov soon; good that you are keeping the :sex: going - gotta catch that elusive eggy out :rofl:! x

hekate ... how you doing hunni, feeling any better? x

Su11 ... poas Friday hey!!!! Everything super duper xd for you! Symptoms are sounding pretty good! x

Anababe ... :happydance:ing at your team :blue: ... I will be popping over to your journal shortly to see piccies. A lil bro for Caeden :wooho: x

Lyns ... dizzy spells hey - lots of r&r - diff with Morgandie Im sure giving you a run for your money lil minx bless her, but when you can make sure you've got your feet up chickadee! Hoping you get your earlier reassurance scan once you have seen the midwife. :hugs:x

HoneyS ... Hope you are ok mdear and feeling a bit better! Yay for hoping you will get your plaster off this time! x

Nicky ... :sick: and symptoms sounds v interesting! I have left you a msg in your journal this evening - sending you a big n furry :hugs: x

I hope I havent missed anyone ... its been hard not keeping up with all thats been going on these last few days ... but Im glad to be back and getting around to reading up on everything.

No news for me, as I am waiting to ov next early next week according to FF. My opks have arrived, so I will start poas on Friday and thereafter until I get the opk+ required. DH is on nights at the mo, but free as of Sunday, altho Im rather hoping I can tempt him Sat onwards ... he knows the score, and more than twice is required this time :rofl: its gonna be a busy :sex: long weekend! I also ordered some i/cups too, which I believe are waiting for me at the sorting office, as I had a delivery card through the door yesterday, but I havent had time to go and get them yet ... going on route to wk tomorrow! Booked Friday off work too, so a very long weekend to look forward too yay!

Well, bit of a long one, and its only been 3 days :rofl: ... glad to be back tho! 

Sending you all a :hugs: and super sticky :dust: to those testing, birng on the :bfp:s and of course the opks+ too! xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hmmmm? Toby2 - Maybe you should try testing twice a day to make sure you dont miss the surge?

dont lose hope tho hun :hugs: I didnt Ov until CD29 2 months ago :dohh: im sure it'll happen for you soon :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Welcome back LM! :happydance: xx


----------



## toby2

thanks for being so kind and taking the time to reassure me...sadly i hve been doing the twice already!afternoon and evening...i know its not the end of the world, just seems another hurdle but hey,will just keep going!


----------



## Lyns

Hey LM...welcome back babe.....hope those Instead Cups work for you this month!

Shame you arent a bit closer hun...OH has just offered to pay for me to get a massage or pampering treatment soon, as long as I could find one suitable for pregnant women, and I'm sure you'd know just the right things! xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Glad to be back!

Lyns I would love to be able to pamper you! I havent trained in pregnancy massage, but its certainly something Im considering!
I guess my only other add would be not in 1st tri ... from what I understand pref from 2nd tri onwards, and of course you know about essentials oils, as there are quite a few with contraindicatons during preggo.

xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

NickyT75 said:


> Hmmmm? Toby2 - Maybe you should try testing twice a day to make sure you dont miss the surge?

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Poas Pushing again Nicky??


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: NO Honey I am NOT POAS pushing! :rofl:

I was just trying to be helpful but she's already POASing like a pro! :happydance: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: oh you make me chuckle


----------



## Su11

Hay you Lovely lot :) :wave:

Nice to see you back LM :wave:

Hows everyone today?

Have something to admit - I POAS this a.m, i couldnt wait - was a massive :bfn:
GUTTED

Hoping its coz its too early.
Will test again on sat.

found out another friend on fb is pregnant by accident :dohh:
trying hard to not :cry:

PMA PMA PMA

Shmoo - what happened at hosp?? 

:hugs::hugs: to all


----------



## NickyT75

No visitors again today :confused:

Honey you can go to top of the class coz you havent abandoned me even tho you are cheeky! 

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/gold_star.jpg xx


----------



## hekate

su11 - so sorry you had to see a BFN...:hugs:
hope it's just to early!


----------



## NickyT75

:yipee: Yay! Su11 didnt forget about Pingu either :happydance:

here's your gold star hun

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/gold_star.jpg 

Sorry bout the :bfn: but its still very early so its not over yet xx


----------



## hekate

and me!


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! Hekate is here too! :wohoo:

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/gold_star.jpg

it seems I was too hasty when i posted Honey's award :rofl:

you all deserve them :yipee: xx


----------



## hekate

awww thanks! :yipee:
I am so pleased! never had a gold star before!:smug:
thanks miss!:kiss:


----------



## hekate

and I have symptoms! cramps and feeling sick! I am about 4-6 DBO (days before ovulation):rofl::rofl::rofl:
our bodies are so funny! umm and our heads...I am the biggest nutter for symptom spotting before ovulation! :rofl:
any awards for that?


----------



## Su11

Thanks Hekate.
dont know why i do it.

Taking it as :bfn: so cant get disappointed - as its too late for that.

Hey ho

maybe next month.

Lets watch this space.

:hugs:


----------



## Su11

Yeh im here :)

Thanks for my star made my day.

def putting in the time 

How you doing today Nickyt75 ?

FX for you Hekate :)

:hugs:

want to cry.
know its not over til :witch: graces me with her presence but lost my PMA - help:hug:

:hissy:


----------



## Anababe

Awww Su sorry it was a BFN hun, but its not over yet :hugs: Good luck for sat, hope the :witch: stays away! :hug:

Hekate - :rofl::rofl: DBO!! I like that! FX this is your month babe :hugs:

Nicky - I think you was a little too quick to give Honey a gold star.. she was very cheeky.. i think i should have it instead :p :blush: (Love ya really Katie *Hides* ) :rofl:


----------



## toby2

Im here!!its a work day so cant post in the day....
am going to order more opks today since i will shortly be running out!!maybe i will use my hpt's just for good measure???!!!


----------



## LittleMermaid

I was lurking today just didnt have time to post, was catching up on loads of emails having been out of the office for a couple of days ... grovel grovel ....

Still didnt have time to collect my package at the sorting office today grrr ... got home too late! I will certainly be going to collect tomorrow (as I have the day off :happydance:) - i/cups will be at the ready this weekend :rofl:

My name is LM and I am a POASholic :rofl: 

yes, I peed on my first opk this evening for this cycle :rofl: needless to say there was no inkling of my ovs about to pop out an egg just yet ... but I had been bursting for a wee for ages and thought aha may as well start the opk poas-obsession tonight!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Anababe said:


> Nicky - I think you was a little too quick to give Honey a gold star.. she was very cheeky.. i think i should have it instead :p :blush: (Love ya really Katie *Hides* ) :rofl:

Why I outta :grr: :gun: :grr:


----------



## HoneySunshine

maybe the shooting was a little harsh? :blush: 

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Anababe

:shock: You shot me!!! For trying to steal a gold star?? Wouldnt like to get on the wrong side of you :rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

HoneySunshine said:


> maybe the shooting was a little harsh? :blush:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl: maybe you can blame it on your hormones?? :rofl: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Anababe said:


> :shock: You shot me!!! For trying to steal a gold star?? Wouldnt like to get on the wrong side of you :rofl::rofl:

Oh dear I cant have my Pingus shooting each other so I'll give you a star too babe :happydance:

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/gold_star.jpg xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ummm, sorry Simone :blush: it was my hormones! :rofl: :rofl: thats the best excuse ever!! Dont argue it! You dont know what Im capable of!!


----------



## Anababe

Dont worry babe, im not arguing it if it involves guns :rofl: haha :kiss::friends:

Thanks Nicky :kiss:

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! im happy to see Toby2 & LM have also been to visit :happydance:

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/wd.gif xx


----------



## NickyT75

Well although every one was late today - overall im pleased with your attendance efforts so this is for you all

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/applause.gif xx


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Girls:wave:

LM - So glad to see you back hun :happydance:

Toby - Here's to you OV soon

Su11 - FX for you for tomorrow and test day stay away :witch:

Nicky - Here's to you getting a well deserved :bfp: hun 

I went to the hospital yesterday to be told............they wont investigate as I haven't had 3 yet!:grr::grr: Was told I don't have a problem with getting pregnant and, I tend to have longer cycles. Was told it isn't unusal to have 2 or even 3 m/c's on the trot! Might not be unsual but, it hurts your hurt like nothing else. Only good thing is when/if I get pregnant again I can call the secatary up and she will book me an early 6wk scan. Will be back on at the weekend due to work and problems there will explain in my journal tomorrow.


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Pingus :)

Shmoo - Aw babe that sucks about the investigations :hugs: I dont know who makes up this "rule" about suffering 3 losses before qualifying for tests? :shrug: but its obviously not anyone who's ever suffered a mc or they'd know how unfair it is :hugs:

Great news on automatically getting an early scan when you get pregnant tho hun :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Su11 - 1st May
> Lol78 - 2nd May
> NickyT75 - 4th May
> Toby2 - 7th May
> Shmoo - 14th May
> Sambatiki -
> Hekate - 20th May
> Little Mermaid - 19th May
> Poshie -
> Chris77 - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> LeaArr - WTT
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> April
> Lyns, Mum2Joe
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize :pink: :baby: Layla Louise is here! :happydance: xxxJacquixxx :blue: :baby: Leo is here! :happydance: Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: :baby: Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Friday 1st May Update :happydance::happydance: 

Well unfortunately we didnt achieve our target of 4 :bfp:'s for April but we did manage to get 2 :happydance: so https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/well_done.gif

Forgot to mention that Mum2Joe got her much deserved :bfp: recently which is fantastic news :happydance: especially as she recently suffered a loss :(

so im sending all the stickiest vibes imaginable to her & our other preggo Pingu's :dust: 

Oooh! there are a few of us due to test soon :dust: :dust:

:happydance: Good luck everyone! we need those :bfp:'s please! :happydance: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

shmoo ... bad peeps at the hospital not giving you want you want ... they just dont get it do they! However good news that you get an early scan eh ... lets hope you dont need to go back to them after your visit today for an investigation, and that it will be for that early scan!! :hugs:

Nicky - please can you add my test date in as ummm .... 19 May (which would make me 25 days this cycle ... will have to see when ov kicks in I guess, so it may change once that happens) ... thanks hun xx


----------



## NickyT75

No probs LM hun - its updated but we can easily change it if needs be later on :dust: xx


----------



## hekate

sorry shmoo...what stupid people!:hugs:
but good news about getting an early scan next time you have your BFP, which hopefully will be soon!

NICKY! Just been over to stalk your journal and chart as I had noticed yesterday that you had temped two days....was really hoping your temp would go up today, which is an amazingly good sign...comparing it to your other charts! Good luck hun! so hope this is it for you!


----------



## toby2

hello pingus!doubt i should be testing on 7th since no ov but am sure i prob still will!!!


----------



## Anababe

Hi Pingus :D

Hope your all ok!

Good luck in the morning Nicky, FX your temp is higher and you get your BFP! :hugs:

Good luck to everyone else testing soon too :hug:

My friend, she was the only one who knew i was TTC all last year, she used to always say to me how im stupid for wasting money on tests every month, why couldnt i just wait for AF and what was the point in knowing so early anyway! 

Well shes just started TTC herself, shes on 11dpo today on her 1st cycle and my god.. shes worse than me!! Shes tested everyday since 6dpo sometimes more than once a day :dohh: and tonight shes jst realised shes no test for tomorrow and in a panick made her best friend/donor go out to asda for 2 tests :rofl::rofl:

POAS addict in the making already!! I cant help but laugh and say all the things to her she said to me :rofl: Ive told her to join up here but she says she dont 'do' forums :roll: haha If she isnt pregnant htis time ill give her 1 more cycle before shes here symptom spotting with the rest of you :D

Hope everyone is ok! :kiss:

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hahaha! Simone tell her theres plenty room here in team Pingu if she wants to join POAS-aholics anonymous :happydance: 

Hekate - aww thanks for stalking my chart hun :) 
yeah im really happy that my temp has stayed high for an extra day :happydance: im praying its still up tomorrow & if it is im gonna POAS! eeeek! its exciting but soooo scary coz im terrified of building my hopes up after TTC all this time then being disappointed iykwim?

This is the 1st time i've really felt 'in with a decent chance' of getting my :bfp: so I hope its not just the evil :witch: playing tricks on me xx


----------



## toby2

:happydance:go nicky go!:happydance:
ok, so have been lurking in the ov gallery and have decided that maybe i did ov after all?am considering posting my poas collection up there to get a general veiw:rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Post them in here Toby2 :)

I'll gladly take a look for you xx


----------



## hekate

yeah toby post them here!

nicky - I know exactly what you mean about not wanting to get your hopes up :friends:
good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## shmoo75

Nicky - I have everything crossed for you(well, except my legs that is:rofl:) that you get a :bfp: today. We all deserve a :bfp: but, you do especially hun.:hugs::hugs: for courage in testing

Anababe - :happydance: another boy and, I love the name Logan

Honey - Are you finding out which team your on or, do you want to be surprised?

Toby - Come on OV don't hide!

Hekate - Are you still symptom spotting before you've OV? Bless you hun you've got it bad:rofl::rofl:

Mum2Joe - :happydance::happydance: for :bfp: sending :dust::dust::dust: sticky baby dust your way hun

Thanks girls. I know its so annoying that you have to have had that "magic number 3" before they will do anything. I know in 70% of women they investigate they can't find a medical reason as to why but, then you know it was a chromo reason and, not something that was medicaly wrong with you and, that in itself is an answer. Its the not knowing why is the killer. Well, after a dip in PMA yesterday I have it back today. I am planning major :sex: sessions for the next 3wks!!!! Here's to us all having a really great weekend!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya! Good Luck Su, lol and Nicky testing soon!

Nicky its all looking fabbo, got everything crossed for you hun :dust: :dust:

Nope Im staying firmly on team yellow - keep you all guessing :friends:


----------



## NickyT75

Typically - just as I got my hopes up my temp has dropped this morning so im feeling gutted :(

havent wasted my time testing as I know its pointless

Im so tired of this :( xx


----------



## toby2

nic:hug:ky i just want to give you the biggest of all hugs:hugs:I know that there arnt words to make it better and it is crap and so so so unfair-just try to keep hold of some hope lovely lady


----------



## hekate

nicky - just:hug:


----------



## shmoo75

Nicky - Hun sending you :hugs::hugs::hug::hugs::hugs: I don't need to say anything else as, I think you know how we all feel about you and, at the mo I suspect all you want is a hug and your lovely DH


----------



## LittleMermaid

another :hug: for Nicky xx


----------



## Anababe

Nicky :( :hugs::hug:

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks everyone :friends: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Well i've got an appt to see my doctor next wednesday to go over my blood test results & see about being referred to a fertility specialist

hope something happens soon coz I cant even begin to tell you how sick I am of all this shit :( xx


----------



## toby2

nicky i hope you get your referalxx


----------



## Anababe

Aw hun, i really hope they sort something out for you soon :hug: I cant imagine how hard it must be. I dont blame you for being fed up with it all :hugs:

Can i just ask you all a question..

My friend who i said was ttc, shes ended up having a chemical pregnancy :( She is really suffering today, shes in tears with the pain and passing clots when she goes for a wee. Is this normal? Should she see a doctor or will it just stop in a couple of days. Im worried its going to put her off ttc again, shes really in so much pain :(

Thanks xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Wishing you lots of luck at the drs on Weds, Nicky - lets hope you get that referral sharpish! Hoping beyond all hope that you update on Weds with some good news after your appt. xx


----------



## Lyns

*Anababe*, that doesn't sound like a simple chemical to me, unless she always had heavy painful periods to start with....in whch case they wuld be worse. How far gone was she?

If she's still like that tomorrow.....I would be tempted to get it checked out at A&E. The general rule of thumb, I beleive is if she is soaking a pad an hour and the cramping affects her ability to breathe and speak normally, then she shoulf get checked.

*Nicky*...I hate hearing you so down babe.....glad you got a docs appt. Hope it gets the ball rolling nice and quick. Wish I knew a way to cheer you up babe....I prescribe a flipping huge glass of :wine: xxxxxx


----------



## Anababe

Thanks Lyns. I ended up ringing NHS Direct for her, the pains are so bad and shes feeling really sick, needing to wee constantly but not able to actually wee, (only losing clots). So i thought maybe a UTI. Anyway they have asked her to go in tonight to be checked out

Ive got a stomach bug, been ill all day! :( hoping its just a 24hr thing and ill be ok tomorrow :roll:

:hug: for everyone :hug:

xxx


----------



## toby2

morning pingu ladies
so yesterday i got a positive opk in the morn, a negitive one in the evening and then a positive one this morning....think i am going to just stop doing them as they are driving me crazy and putting all sorts of thoughts in my head about pcos and things...


----------



## hekate

anababe - sorry you are ill! what a pain in the neck! hope you get better soon!:hug:

toby- :hugs: I had the same thought last month.....as my tests looked positive for so long....were did you get the tests from? are they those half sized ones (iykwim)? they have lots of colour in the second line for me all the time....and then on others I can never get a proper positive!....drives you nuts! I know they are really expensive, but the clearblue digital ovulation test seems to be working best for me (get them usually cheaper on ebay)


nicky - thinking of you!


----------



## toby2

thanks hekate, was using the little strip ones and have now moved to mid flow ones that look like pg tests-wil maybe try a month on clear blue after this cycle, if it ever ends!!
Nicky can see you have been about-lots of hugs for you, i know all our journeys ae different and i cant know how you feel but i do recognise the crushing disappointment and heart break/frustration-hope you and your oh are able to support each other and i hope that your appointment on wednesday makes things feel like they are moving for you
xx


----------



## toby2

morning pingu ladies-still getting +opks, having waited so long they are now here to stay!!hehe heh ah well will use my last one to day and then who knows?have no clue what cycle is doing but am not stressing quite so much now!
hope you all have a good bank holiday
x


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning all!

Hope you are enjoying your long weekend!

anababe - hope you are feeling better!

toby2 - hope you are using your opk+ time wisely with lots of BH wkend :sex: :winkwink:

I used an instead cup last night after dtd ... that was an interesting experience! Ive updated journal with my thoughts. Let's just hope it works! Will be using one again tonight after dtd too :rofl: :happydance:ing for :sex: :rofl:

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hope all my lovely Pingus have had a great long weekend :kiss: xx


----------



## toby2

Thats good to hear nickyxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Just stopping by :wave:

Nothing to report today, apart from no bding tonight (hmmm!). Tomorrow it will have to be I guess!

xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Morning Ladies,

Just to let you all know Anababe has been taken into hospital. She was taken in late yesterday afternoon as she's been very poorly and cant keep fluids down at all. She has had 4 litres of liquid via drip over night and has been given drugs for the sickness.
She still cant keep anything down and has been seperated from the other ladies as she has a bug.
I know you'll all join me in sending her our love at this stressful time xxx

Ill keep you posted on her progress :hugs:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Crumbs! Send her my love wont you! Poor lil anababe, hopefully she will be better soon. x


----------



## Su11

Hay Ladies :wave:

Im back - sorry not been about another :bfn: from me im afraid, been off B&B this weekend as i found this month really hard.
Esp with my OH's ex rubbing salt in the proverbial wounds - lil madam.
Had a good :cry: and sorted my head a bit and now im back.

Sorry NickyT75 - :hugs:

Hope Anababe is ok soon, poor thing.

Hey the rest of you - hope your all good.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Su11

oh and forgot to say the :witch: got me mon morning :(

not feeling great with it and very strange.

Heyhoo.

on we go :)


----------



## Lyns

OMG......poor Anababe. Hoope she's Ok and feels much better soon. Poor thing. Huge hugs to her xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Oh No poor Simone :(

hope she's ok :hug:

Thanks for letting us know Katie :friends: send her all our love xxx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Lol78 - 2nd May (need update please)
> Shmoo - 14th May
> Sambatiki - (need update please)
> Little Mermaid - 19th May
> Hekate - 20th May
> Poshie - 25th May
> Su11 - 29th May
> Toby2 - 29th May
> NickyT75 - 6th June - 1st FS appt 18th May :yipee:
> Chris77 - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> LeaArr - WTT
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> April
> Lyns, Mum2Joe
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize :pink: :baby: Layla Louise is here! :happydance: xxxJacquixxx :blue: :baby: Leo is here! :happydance: Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: :baby: Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Tuesday 5th May Update :happydance::happydance: 

Big hugs to Su11 & myself :blush: as we both got ambushed by :witch: :(

Good luck to anyone who is due to test soon :dust: :dust:

Lets see how many :bfp:'s we can get in May :happydance: Good luck everyone! we need those :bfp:'s please! :happydance: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ooooh, Rah is due in 2 days!!


----------



## toby2

Nicky I think you had better shift my test date to the 29th as am fairly certain I have only just/am ovulting......maybe a little early to test even for me!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Toby - shifted your date hun :) xx


----------



## NickyT75

Honey - send Rah all our Pingu love and tell her to pop in to visit once she's had her LO

do we know what team she's on? :pink: or :blue: :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

CD1 for me of cycle #13 *sigh*

dunno if you've all seen the stuff about Ashermans in my journo? but im going to see my doctor tomorrow armed with facts to try & get her to refer me for a HSG to check for this as its a real possibility this is whats causing my infertility

Wish me luck please that A) she books me a HSG & B) the HSG shows I dont have Ashermans

xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

NickyT75 said:


> Honey - send Rah all our Pingu love and tell her to pop in to visit once she's had her LO
> 
> do we know what team she's on? :pink: or :blue: :happydance: xx

No but looking at her bump i reckon pink - there are no grandsons and about 9 granddaughters in the family so she's hoping blue i think :shrug:

Baby is spine to spine at the moment. She's being induced 2 weeks today if no signs - she's not getting any BH or anything yet :rofl: bless her!

Ill tell her to pop in x


----------



## hekate

poor simone....hope she gets better soon! give her my love!

nicky and su11 - sorry witch got you! 

good luck to rah...hope she will have an easy birth!


I am getting near ovulation (not pos opk yet so)....had one insem today....hoping for another tomorrow or Thursday....see how the testing goes!


----------



## shmoo75

Anababe - :hugs::hugs: to you hun and heres to you getting better and Logan being ok too. Again :hugs::hugs:

Nicky - Fingers crossed for you for tomorrow hun and, of course I want you to be tested and for the results to say you don't have Asherman's.:hugs::hugs:

Toby2 - :happydance::happydance: :happydance:for OV hun

Rah - FX you don't have to be induced and your :baby: decides to arrive naturally

Well, I have been as my OH says in whinge mode tonight whilst eating dinner so, FX I am about to OV. Have given up using OPK's and, I will grab OH tonight for :sex::happydance: I am going to post some goodish news in my journal now.


----------



## NickyT75

Morning my lovely Pingus :wave:

I got my referral to a FS this morning :yipee: so my 1st appt is the 18th May :happydance: which is less than 2wks! :happydance:

at last!!!! some good news from me! :happydance: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Great news, Nicky! :yipee: (But sorry the witch got you).

Su11 .. sorry she got you too!

shmoo ... gonna head over to your journal in a mo ...

hekate ... get them :spermy: in :rofl: 

Yay to toby for ov!

As for me, well I got two faint opks last night (yes I tested twice in the same evening, but at diff times! :blush:). Will be poas when I get home tonight, and thinking I will ov either late tonight or 2mrw, will have to see. Keeping up the bding action too ... I think DH is glad to go back to work tonight, although I will be catching him before we both go about again tonight for another sesh :rofl:

Luv n :dust: to all xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck catching that eggie LM :dust: xx


----------



## Anababe

Hey :)

Im home now, thanks Katie for updating everyone:friends:

Im still feeling a little drained but managing to keep food down now so FX i wont ned to go back in.

In my notes they have diagnosed me with Hyperemesis Gravidarum (severe morning sickness) but on the ward they had to treat me like it was a bug, so i was isolated in a room on my own and they put a sign on one of the toilets/shower rooms to say no one could use it :rofl: Dad kept saying i must have swine flu :shock: haha anyway, no idea what its been but glad im feeling better was horrible! lol

Nicky - Yey for you referral :happydance: Thats great news hun!

LM - Good luck, hope you ov soon!

Hekate - Hope you manage to get the insems done at the right time this month hun :hugs:

Su - Sorry the witch: got you :hug:

xxx


----------



## hekate

nicky - fantastic news about the referral....and getting an appointment so quick! hope they can rule out ashermans or treat it fast!

anababe- so happy to see you! glad your are getting better!

lm - good luck catching the eggy!


I thought I would have a pos opk today, but no! :hissy:
so I suppose my donors urm efforts were wasted! hope he will be able to call again!


----------



## toby2

sorry to hear that hekate- i have had a NIGHTMARE with opks this month!!!
great news nicky!
nothing much going on here-am fairly certain am now in the 2ww but hey, who knows!!!
xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Simone :wave:

glad you are feeling better chick :friends: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

(sneaks in late...:blush:) 

Evening all!

Well, I poas twice again this evening, once at teatime and again a lil while ago when I got back home again ... addicted me :rofl: Got the result I wanted - 2 opk+ yay! :happydance:

Also, left work early enough to get home for some :sex: before tea and going out this evening ... wot am I like eh! (some wld say desperate, I would say hormonal from my eggies wanting to burst and be inpregnated) :rofl

Hope everyone is ok ... off to catch up .... xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Nicky - :happydance: that is fantastic news hun less than 2wks to wait :happydance::happydance:

LM - FX you got that egg hun

Hekate - Sorry your body is misbehaving hun.:hugs::hugs:for you

Anababe - :happydance: that you are feeling better and that you are back home

Not sure what my body is up to so, will keep :sex: as much as possible and, start using HPT's from CD28(14/05) onwards until I get :bfp: or that cow bag :witch: turns up


----------



## sam*~*louize

just read lot's and caught up. not that i remember it now to type!

nicky - glad you get an appointment
schmoo - having to have 3 before investigations sucks
anababe - glad your out and lo ok
honey good to see your ok

its may girls we need more bfp's!

Layla doing fine, mummy ok, xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Sammie :hi:

its great to see you hun :) give Layla a kiss from her auntie Nicky :kiss: xx


----------



## Su11

Hey Ladies :wave:

Just checking in, didnt want you all to think i was abandoning my fellow Pingus.

Lm - Good Luck and lots of :dust:

Yay Nickyt75 :happydance: hope the next 2 weeks goes quick for you.

Hekate - FX for you

Anababe - Hey glad your feeling better :) 

Shmoo - Come on girl - I wana see that :bfp: from you =)

Hey to everyone else :)

:hugs: & :dust:


----------



## hekate

had a pos opk today!!!!:yipee::yipee:

and donor was able to make it too!:yipee:


----------



## Su11

Yay Hekate - FX crossed - =)


----------



## hekate

aww thank you su11!


----------



## toby2

go hekate go!
am off away for the weekend-yay!
should be getting af tomorrow but as i only ovulated a few days ago i still have a while to wait!boo for long cycles!
lots of love
xx


----------



## NickyT75

Woooooohooooooo! Hekate thats great news! :happydance:

good luck sweetie :dust:

Hi Toby & Su11 :hi: xx


----------



## Su11

Hay :wave:


how you all doing tonight ???


Hope your all good - im bored and lonely and thinking far too much


----------



## hekate

toby- hope the witch stays away for you!

su11 -:hugs:

nickyT- are you going to chart this month? I have got that cd shifter recommended, but only listened to it 3 times....:dohh:


----------



## LittleMermaid

yay hekate ... opk+/donr - perfick timing 

:happydance:ing for you 

We will be poas testing at the same time (give/take a day!) :wohoo:


----------



## NickyT75

Hekate - have you??

I just ordered it yesterday too :dohh: do you not think much of it?? xx


----------



## NickyT75

I just changed our thread title to see if we can attract some newbies :happydance:

your mission should you choose to accept it - :rofl: is to get some new recruits so we can make the thread as busy as it used to be!

Good luck Pingu's - lets see who can find the most new members :happydance: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Love a challenge ... off to hunt ...


----------



## NickyT75

LittleMermaid said:


> Love a challenge ... off to hunt ...

:rofl: Knew I could count on you LM :happydance: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

One pm invite issued ... hope she pops in! x


----------



## LeaArr

MAN! I suck at checking in. I make a promise to check in at least every two days now. :happydance: 
Can you change my status to NTNP please? After a convo with Nick, we decided that we don't want to "try" if we don't have to. I have stopped temping, and we are just letting nature take it's course. No charts, no tickers (sorry Nicky) just "whatever happens, happens"


----------



## HoneySunshine

Its coming up to our 1st Pingu anniversary! We should have a party!! :wine:


----------



## krissi

I haven't been invited but can I join your team pretty please?


----------



## LittleMermaid

:wave: krissi!

You are more than welcome hunni!

Welcome to our happy lil pingu(ette) team!

xx


----------



## krissi

Yippee does that mean i can get a oingu in my siggy, will wear it with pride lol!!


----------



## Anababe

Hello Pingus

oo recruiting are we.. thats cool :D

Welcome Krissi.. ill put up the link for the pingu siggy in a sec :)

Hekate - :yipee: So happy you got to do the insem at the perfect time :yipee: Good Luck chic :hugs:

Ive got a such a horrible headacheee :sad2: lol

Hope your all ok :hug:

xxx


----------



## Anababe

For any new Pingus put this link in your siggy but take out all the **

**https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u208/shorty-73/TeamPingu.jpg**


----------



## hekate

NickyT75 said:


> Hekate - have you??
> 
> I just ordered it yesterday too :dohh: do you not think much of it?? xx

no I like it! It's just that I never seem to find the time and the space and the right kind of mood :dohh:.....it's been lovley relaxing when I did listen to it!


:hi:welcome krissi! 

leearr - good luck ntnp!

anababe - sorry about the headache! headaches are mean! :grr:

LM- are we kind of cycle buddies then? :yipee:


----------



## NickyT75

WOHOO! Krissi its great to have you here babe :yipee: 

Lea - Will update your status now babe... NTNP? thats really exciting :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Krissi -
> Shmoo - 14th May
> Sambatiki - (need update please)
> Little Mermaid - 19th May
> Hekate - 20th May
> Poshie - 25th May
> Su11 - 29th May
> Toby2 - 29th May
> NickyT75 - 6th June - 1st FS appt 18th May :yipee:
> LeaArr - NTNP
> Lol78 - (need update please)
> Chris77 - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> April
> Lyns, Mum2Joe
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize :pink: :baby: Layla Louise is here! :happydance: xxxJacquixxx :blue: :baby: Leo is here! :happydance: Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: :baby: Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Friday 8th May Update :happydance::happydance: 

Welcome to our latest new member Krissi :happydance:

and congratulations to LeaArr who has upgraded her status from WTT - NTNP & hoping for a happy 'accident' :happydance:

Good luck to anyone who is due to test soon :dust: :dust: 

Lets see how many :bfp:'s & new recruits we can get in May :happydance: Good luck everyone! we need those :bfp:'s please! :happydance: xx


----------



## Su11

Hey Ladies :wave:

hope alls good :)

someone help me please cant get the pingu siggy on my thing :blush:

help please someone - blonde in training lol:rofl:


----------



## hekate

su11: just copy the above; go to user cp; settings; edit signature and then paste; 
take out all the stars * and update!


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah - what hekate said!

good luck hun x


----------



## ReikiBaby

Can I join Team Pingu?? I am a newbie TTC and just got my :bfn:. Also, am having a nasty :witch: this week and REALLY resented having to buy tampons last night! :hissy:

But am staying positive and will try again next month! 

Here's to everyone getting a :bfp: and congrats to those who got theirs!
= ReikiBaby


----------



## LittleMermaid

:wohoo: ReikiBaby came and joined us ... thanks for replying to my pm hunni (just got it) ... glad to have you onboard the pingu funbus! :hugs:

Sorry to hear you have been having a nasty visit from the ol witch ... let's hope she's not here for long and you can start bding again soon to catch that eggy! xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hekate ... yes I do believe we are! :wohoo: Bring on those :bfp:s

Anababe - hope you're feeling better!

Sending everyone a big n furry Friday night :hug: xx


----------



## NickyT75

ReikiBaby said:


> Can I join Team Pingu?? I am a newbie TTC and just got my :bfn:. Also, am having a nasty :witch: this week and REALLY resented having to buy tampons last night! :hissy:
> 
> But am staying positive and will try again next month!
> 
> Here's to everyone getting a :bfp: and congrats to those who got theirs!
> = ReikiBaby

Welcome to team Pingu hun :happydance:

sorry :witch: is being mean to you :hugs: but hopefully this is the last time she'll be bothering you for a long time :) xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Krissi -
> Shmoo - 14th May
> Little Mermaid - 19th May
> Hekate - 20th May
> Poshie - 25th May
> Su11 - 29th May
> Toby2 - 29th May
> NickyT75 - 6th June - 1st FS appt 18th May :yipee:
> ReikiBaby -
> LeaArr - NTNP
> Sambatiki - (need update please)
> Lol78 - (need update please)
> Chris77 - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> April
> Lyns, Mum2Joe
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize :pink: :baby: Layla Louise is here! :happydance: xxxJacquixxx :blue: :baby: Leo is here! :happydance: Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: :baby: Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Friday 8th May Update :happydance::happydance: 

Welcome to our 2 latest new members Krissi :happydance: & ReikiBaby :happydance:

Good work recruiting LM https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/grin.png Keep it up! :happydance:

and congratulations to LeaArr who has upgraded her status from WTT - NTNP & hoping for a happy 'accident' :happydance:

Good luck to anyone who is due to test soon :dust: :dust: 

Lets see how many :bfp:'s & new recruits we can get in May :happydance: Little Mermaid is the winner so far :happydance: xx


----------



## hekate

welcome reikibaby - sorry about the bfn!


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Krissi & Reikibaby:wave: here's to us all getting our :bfp: very soon

Got some :sex: in last night as, my body doesn't follow the norm I will keep :sex: until I get either :bfp: or :witch:


----------



## Anababe

Morning 

Welcome to our new Pingus. Good Luck! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Lyns

I'm hoping my friend Wallie also joins us.....please give her a nice welcome if she pops in!

Hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## Wallie

Hi, I'm here. Thanks for the invitation Lyns. Do I get a banner to put on my sig now?

I am hoping for my :bfp: this month and I should find out about the 19/20 May. I've been taking B100 to lengthen my LP from 10 days to 14 days. This took 3 months to sort out and now I got a lucky bottle of Agnus Castus which I started using this cycle from about CD8, from Lyns and Zoey. I also started temping this month.

So as you can see I've got high hopes. Wish me luck!

:hug:


----------



## hekate

welcome and good luck wallie!:hi:


----------



## Lyns

Yay....Wallie's a Pingu!:happydance:

If you go to edit signature, and click on insert image.....then post in this link.....it should add our Pingu logo to your signature!

https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u208/shorty-73/TeamPingu-1.jpg

Hope this place is lucky for you babe :hugs: xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Welcome Wallie :wave:

thanks Lyns - gold star for you too! https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/grin.png

will add you to the test board Wallie hun :happydance: 

best of luck! :dust: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Krissi -
> Shmoo - 14th May
> Little Mermaid - 19th May
> Wallie - 19th May
> Hekate - 20th May
> Poshie - 25th May
> Su11 - 29th May
> Toby2 - 29th May
> NickyT75 - 6th June - 1st FS appt 18th May :yipee:
> ReikiBaby -
> LeaArr - NTNP
> Sambatiki - (need update please)
> Lol78 - (need update please)
> Chris77 - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> April
> Lyns
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize :pink: :baby: Layla Louise is here! :happydance: xxxJacquixxx :blue: :baby: Leo is here! :happydance: Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: :baby: Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Saturday 9th May Update :happydance::happydance: 

Welcome to our 3 latest members Krissi :happydance: ReikiBaby :happydance: & Wallie :happydance:

Good work recruiting LM & Lyns https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/grin.png Keep up the good work! :happydance:

Good luck to anyone who is due to test soon :dust: :dust: 

Lets see how many :bfp:'s & new recruits we can get in May 

Pingu has always been a lucky thread :mrgreen: so it shouldnt be too hard to recruit new members :happydance: xx


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Wallie:wave: welcome to the gang!

Nicky - Why is Mum2joe now missing off the BFP list for April? I hope its just an oversight on your behalf and, not bad news.


----------



## Lyns

shmoo75 said:


> Hi
> 
> Why is Mum2joe now missing off the BFP list for April? I hope its just an oversight on your behalf and, not bad news.

Sadly, Mum2Joe's BFP seemes to have become a BFN again for her...more details are in her journals....we're not really sure what happened but our thoughts go to Sarah and Paul, and I'm sure we all hope she has good news again very soon. :hugs:

Sorry Nicky, I guess I jumped in there...hope you didn't mind! xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Dont mind at all babe :friends:

I didnt announce it coz I wasnt sure what to say... thats why I just removed her from the BFP's 
(didnt really think anyone would notice but didnt want her to be upset if she decides to come back & its a reminder iyswim?)

Really hope she does come back tho... I miss her xxx


----------



## Lyns

NickyT75 said:


> Really hope she does come back tho... I miss her xxx

Me too xx


----------



## shmoo75

Oh no poor Mum2joe. That really sucks. :hugs: to her and, I hope she does come back to see us when she feels like it. Having it happen again is really rotten. Might pop over to her journal.


----------



## Rah

Hey team Pingu

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the weekend!
Can wait to see some more pinguettes on the preg journal for the team 

:hugs:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Evening everyone!

Hope you are all ok :hugs:

Nothing to report, 3 DPO today, and counting (well who wouldnt be :rofl:)

Spent the day with my old school friend, chilling out and chatting - really nice day! Home now, and comfies on ... catching up on what's been happening on BnB.

xx


----------



## ReikiBaby

hekate said:


> welcome reikibaby - sorry about the bfn!

Thanks for the welcome ladies! I'm excited to be here:happydance:

:dust:to everyone!
- ReikiBaby


----------



## NickyT75

Feeling rather sorry for myself today Pingu's :(

got the hangover from HELL :devil: :sick: so NEVER drinking EVER again! :dohh: xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Welcome all!

Hi girlies! :wave:


----------



## jem_5500

Hi my lovelies

I am so sorry I have abandoned you recently it has all been crazy how are you all doing, I am about to try and catch up on some of your news I have a while to spare :) I promise to be a little more faithful to you all I dread to think how many black marks I have from Nicky xx


----------



## hekate

nicky - sorry your not feeling well! bless you....bet it was nice last night so:winkwink:

sammilouize - how is the little one doing? I bet you are on :cloud9:

jem5500 - how are you? how has your pregnancy been so far?


:hug: to everyone!


2 dpo for my today :yipee:


----------



## shmoo75

Jem - How are you hun? Hope the pregnancy has been kind to you no ms. 

Hekate - How are you feeling? Did you get anymore insems in?

Nicky - yeah no more :wine: until next time :rofl::rofl: I think you deserve it hun need to let your hair down every now and then. FX you stop feeling :sick: soon

LM - Sounds like you have had a nice time with your old school friend. Any new symtoms to report?

Rah - I hope that :baby: of yours doesn't keep you waiting too much longer

Sammie - How is your LO doing? Is she keeping you up alot at night or, are you lucky and she sleeps through already?

New symptom for me is........really spotty (.)(.)'s!!!!!! So attractive, not! No idea if this OV, AF or, pregnancy related! Has to be one of them! Lets see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## jem_5500

Hey

I have been suffering with nausea big time and lost weight in first tri!! But saw bubs friday and was amazing! Just counting down the weeks till school finishes this term as it is such hard work :) Mytiredness has hit like nothing I was ever going to be prepared for!!

Good luck for this month hekate xx
Schmoo one of my 'things was/is spotty bbs never had it before so u never know! mY skin feels like being a teenager again. 

I didnt feel like a teenager last night tho watching all my female friends get sloshed I felt too grown up hehe and I didnt mind one bit!

Glad your all plodding a long well 

xx


----------



## hekate

hehe - shmoo - hope spotty (oYo) is a good sign!:rofl:

jem - sorry you been poorly...hope you are entering the "blooming" stage now!


----------



## Lyns

Afternoon Pingu's....hope you are all well!

Shmoo....nice symptom! I never get spotty (o)(o), yet I had a corker of a zit on the left hand one when I got my BFP!

Rah....didn't even know about the Pingu pregnancy journal. I shall go a-hunting.

Nicky....hope you feeling better now babe...I prescribe hair of the dog! (Only 'cos I can't drink!) Hope the nasty :witch: is due to bugger off son adn let you get on with making this a successful month!

Good luck to all of you in 2ww....we need some POAS action soon! And I need some more preggp buddies! Can we make it a record month? Hope so!!! xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Jem :) its great to see you back here hun :friends:

:hi: Sammie its great to see you too hun :)

:dohh: my mind has gone blank now & I've forgotten what everyone else said :rofl:

Back soon xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Evening Pinguettes!

Notmuch to report, had a quiet day at home (watching the F1!).

Symptomistis report ... burping (I dont usually do this all day on/off!) and a couple of red mounds on my chin which will undoubtably form into some corker vesuvius spots soon! Ouch! 4 DPO today ... roll on poas weekend (oh yeh that will start early :rofl: its an addiction dont ya know :rofl:)

Off to catch up ... brb ... xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Lyns - yeah there is a preggo Pingu section too in the preg journals :happydance:

AF has been gone for a while actually - she was only here tues/wed/thurs so been quite nice to me for a change really :happydance:

Defo NOT having hair of the dog tho :sick: I was sooooooooooo ill that im only just starting to perk up now! :shock: 

I such a light weight! :rofl: xx


----------



## LeaArr

I can be a bit of a light weight too :rofl: Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## LittleMermaid

Glad you are starting to feel better Nicky x

shmoo ... spotty @@s ... hope they are preggo symptoms (like Lyns had) x

jem ... hope you are ok hun x

:hug: to all xxxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Mornin' Pingu's :wave: hope youre all well and enjoying the weather!

Shmoo....I never got spotty (.)(.)'s either...until I got pregnant, like Jem my skin got really bad (although has cleared up finally now!) Good Luck & fx babe xx

Lyns & Jem....come and track down the Pingu Bumps page, we're trying to start it up again with all Pingu Bumps past and present....Obviously everyone else is welcome to pop by to say hi too! After all it'll be your home shortly!! :dust:

Nicky....hope youre feeling abit better now? Lyns is right - hair of the dog :rofl: 

LM....Im loving the 4DPO symptoms! yey! Keep us posted! xx 

Hekate...any symptoms to report yet?

Rah...sending you lots and lots of Labour :dust: for you and your lazy, in no rush Pingu!! :dust:

Sammie...great to see you hun! Hows Layla getting on? :cloud9:

Sorry if I forgot anyone :blush: :blush:

:dust: to ALL for both :bfp: and labour!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Pingu's :hi:

im still not quite back in the land of the living! :saywhat: :rofl:

Alcohol + me = very bad news :dohh: im defo teetotal from now on! :angelnot: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Lol78 - :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :yipee:
> Krissi -
> Shmoo - 14th May
> Little Mermaid - 19th May
> Wallie - 19th May
> Hekate - 20th May
> Poshie - 25th May
> Su11 - 29th May
> Toby2 - 29th May
> NickyT75 - 6th June - 1st FS appt 18th May :yipee:
> ReikiBaby -
> LeaArr - NTNP
> Sambatiki - (need update please)
> Chris77 - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> May
> Lol78
> 
> April
> Lyns
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize :pink: :baby: Layla Louise is here! :happydance: xxxJacquixxx :blue: :baby: Leo is here! :happydance: Rah
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: :baby: Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Monday 11th May Update :happydance::happydance: 

Huge congratulations to Lol78 on her :bfp::happydance:

We missed seeing you around hun but we're soooooooo glad you're back with such good news :yipee:

Good luck to anyone who is due to test soon :dust: :dust: 

:happydance: Pingu's lucky streak strikes again! :happydance: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

I was going to say morning all, when I realised its already the afternoon! :blush:

Hope everyone is ok today!

Oh Nicky, wot are you like hun :rofl: Well at least you have had one last splurge on the ol booze before you get your BFP! x

:dust: and :hugs: to all xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

https://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk161/sammielouize/Baby%20Boo/108_4179.jpg
this pretty lady is doing great, sleeping on my chest at the mo! she was awake at 2am last night, but 4 nights previous shes slept 11pm-5ish am :D i'm doing good, went for a walk today and bit sore but ok! good luck to you all - Layla's pic is full of baby bfp dust for you alll!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh Sammie she is lush :cloud9:


----------



## Wallie

Oh, give her a squeeze from me. She is adorable!


----------



## Lyns

Awww, how gorgeous is she? Sammielouize....you must be one proud Mummy! xxx


----------



## hekate

sammielouize - she looks edible! how gorgeous! 
is it just me or does she look a lot like you? (from the few pictures I have seen)


----------



## LeaArr

Aww, she is so precious.


----------



## shmoo75

Sammie - Your little girl is so wonderful and looks so cute I could just eat her up!! Give her a nice big :hugs: and kiss from me

Nicky - :rofl: what are you like hun? Maybe no more :wine: for you this weekend. Or maybe just one or two.


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! Sammie she is soooooo perfect :cloud9: 

I https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/heart-1.gif her! xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Just the cutest of cutest, you must so incredibly proud! :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## toby2

what a scummy little girl!!
Am back from hols-was lovely, have convinced myself a preg this month, no bloody reason at all, just have!oh dear, looks like i am in for a big dissapointment come the end of next week!
xx


----------



## toby2

just looked at ticker ha hah ah! 13 days to ovulation indeed! i am now aprox 7 dpo!!!


----------



## krissi

Morning girls how are we all today nearly in the 1ww for me and bored already lol!


----------



## LittleMermaid

toby, krissi, both at 7dpo ... not long now girls ... sending you both lots of :dust:

:dust: to everyone else too of course!

6dpo today, and feel nauseous in the pit of my tummy ... hoping its a preggo symptom, oh and still burping :rofl:

xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

yey for burping!! defo a symptom xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Just to update girls, Rah has gone into Labour! :yipee: she is all incredibly relaxed about it all...was at home painting nails, shaving legs, washing hair when contractions were at 8-10 mins apart! Was thinking about packing baby's bag!! (which she's been thinking about for weeks) :rofl:

Good Luck Rah xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

LMAO! Good luck rah!

If you seen OH everyone think's she looks like him, dark hair and all! Thanks girls, proud of her, especially as she's slept from 11-5ish last few nights :D:D


----------



## LittleMermaid

Good luck to Rah ... another pinguette en route! x


----------



## krissi

Morning girls how are we all?


----------



## NickyT75

Ooooooooh good luck Rah - not long now babes :yipee:

welcome back Toby glad you enjoyed yourself - hope you're right about being preggo! :happydance:

Hi Krissi :hi: - the 1ww now! :happydance:

good luck LM & everyone else :dust: xx


----------



## Anababe

Hi

Rah good luck hun xx

Toby - FX your right about being pregnant :hugs:

:hug: and :dust: to everyone else in the 2ww :D

Hekate -I had a dream about you last night LOL you rang me to say come on here so i looked and you'd put that you got your BFP.. I was so excited i burst into tears and phoned all my friends to tell them Hekate is pregnant :rofl::rofl: How wierd! :D

Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## toby2

heh heh the stupid thing is I already think i am not right but cant stop thinking it anyway!!!!
Fair play to rah, i was begging for drugs when my contractions were 8 mins apart!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Well it seems to have stopped - she went to midwife for a sweep today then went to Ikea! :dohh: this is the girl who still hadnt packed her bags til contractions were 8 mins apart and she was already overdue! :rofl:

Oh to be that cool and laid back x


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: @ Rah. I hope I'm that calm when it comes my time. Good luck!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

LeaArr said:


> :rofl: @ Rah. I hope I'm that calm when it comes my time. Good luck!!

I second that! I certainly wouldnt be walking round Ikea! what if her waters broke? Reckon she'd get free furniture? You get free flights for life if you give birth on Virgin Airways! - although you cant fly after 27 weeks...


----------



## NickyT75

LMAO Rah is certainly very relaxed about the whole thing isnt she?

Im impressed - maybe I'll ask her to be my birthing partner when I get preggo so her calming influence will rub off on me?? what do you think guys? xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

book her up!! for sure!!


----------



## hekate

wow rah - how laid back can you be? good luck!

anababe - bless you! how weird is this that we dream about each other like we met IRL....so funny :hugs:(thanks for dreaming I had a BFP - not that you did have any control over your dream :rofl:

honey - how are you doing now? is the sickness gone?

were is shmoo?

nicky - is it time yet to send you ovulation dust? 

toby - hope you are right! wishing you the bestest of luck!

krissi, LittleMermaid also good luck with testing soon!

and :hug: to everyone else


----------



## Rah

Hey guys 
Just popping in for a quick hi cooking dinner at the mo im sooooo hungry pains are about 8 mins apart again :happydance: hoping this is really it this time (full update in journal)

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Rah - :rofl::rofl: cooking dinner with contractions at every 8mins? What are you like hun? I hope you have your :baby: in your arms by now

Hekate - I am here hun just been so tired I have sacrificed my time on B&B in the morning :rofl::rofl: I will try and make more of an effort the weekend I will be able to be on here a bit more

I tested this morning and it was :bfn: no real idea if I have even OV'd yet! Oh well onwards on upwards will keep :sex: until I get an answer one way or the other


----------



## HoneySunshine

hekate said:


> honey - how are you doing now? is the sickness gone?


Hiya! :flower:
Im fine thanks, sickness has been gone for 2 weeks now :yipee: (apart from a minor hiccup once last monday night when I took my tabs with hot ribena :dohh:)...feeling good pregnancy-wise, dont think about it much tbh! 
Im used to being this size now and I cant feel baby like I used to (which is a worry, but other girls have suggested he's moved up abit higher). My bump is higher though, my bellybutton is at the peak now, which it wasnt. So cant complain, all good, apart from my dodgy blood group - but hey ho!

Its my wedding anniversary (1st) on Sunday so Friday-Sunday me and DH are off to that Laandan to stay in a posh hotel and watch wicked Sat night. So we'll purchase our 1st baby clothing items (all neutral of course) then. :happydance:

Good Luck to all of those in the 2ww! :dust:

Congratulations to lol! :yipee:


----------



## hekate

sorry shmoo about the BFN, hope it's just to early! :hug:

honey - glad you are feeling better! just popped over to your journal! like those dresses you ordered! my fav is nr 2....


have nice day everyone :hug:


----------



## HoneySunshine

No 2 is my fave too! thanks! bargain :shock: its reduced from £610 to £120! it is pure silk and pre-pregnancy size too - but doesnt cling so hoping it'll fit me for Ascot! and any weddings etc I may go to in future! 

Its an investment!?!?!?!?! :shock:


----------



## krissi

Morning girls I am having to resist the urge to test today! Was sent a load of free test but think i should wait as still very early but haven't tested in a few months ..... ooooh so indecisive!


----------



## Anababe

Honey - The dresses are lovely, and thats a huge saving.. but wow £610 for a dress!! £120 is still loads i think :rofl: but sounds much better than £610 :shock: I dont think i spend that on all my clothes in a year :rofl: :blush:

Krissi - How can you not test.. if you got soo many free then one wouldnt do any harm :blush: haha actually you should do the sensible thing and not listen to me! :lol:

Shmoo - Sorry it was a BFN - Hopefully its just too early at the mo :hugs:

Hope you all have a nice day :)

xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

NO me either - which is why I dont think DH will let me keep it - but It is a MASSIVE saving :blush: Im using that line anyway! :rofl: I dont have any clothes that fit me now and I resent buying frumpy maternity tents which ill wear for another 5 months, so figured get me a nice dress pre-pregnancy size which doesnt cling and Ill get more wear out of in in the long term.

We have weddings and Ive been invited to Ascot too - so I do have an excuse :blush: I do know its alot of money though :blush:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Shmoo sorry it was a :bfn: :sad2: keep on testing keep on testing *sung in dory stylee*


----------



## NickyT75

Morning campers :wave: xx


----------



## hekate

krissi - any good symptoms?


----------



## Lyns

Well ladies, after a nerve-wracking few days, I have finally managed to get a scan tomorrow at 7 weeks. I am very nervous as I found out at my scan last year that I'd had a missed miscarriage.

I had some spotting a few days back and then over the last couple of days my pregnancy symptons seem to have diminished quite considerably. Now last week was a high stress week for me anyway, as I had to take my 2 yr old daughter for her check ups.....for those that don;t know, she was born with a huge aggressive tumour in her tummy, and went through chemo and many ops to save her life, but thankfully she is fine.

So please keep all your fingers crossed that there is a little heart beating for me tomorrow....I don't know how many more bad times I can take.

Hope you are all very well xxx


----------



## Anababe

Aww Lyns, good luck tomorrow hun :hugs:

xxx


----------



## hekate

sorry about all the worry and stress, you must be a very strong woman Lyns:hugs: 
I am wishing you all the best for your scan tomorrow and hope you will see a little bean's heart beating away!


----------



## NickyT75

Big :hug: Lyns

im praying for you babe - will you txt me after your scan please? xxx


----------



## Lyns

NickyT75 said:


> Big :hug: Lyns
> 
> im praying for you babe - will you txt me after your scan please? xxx


No problem babe.....thank you :hugs: xx


----------



## shmoo75

Lyns - Sorry its has been a stressful week for you and FX that your scan will show your LO's HB.:hugs: & :dust:

I had a +OPK tonight!!! Even OH said the test line was darker than the control line!!! :sex: on the menu tonight and tomorrow night :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wallie

Good luck Lyn for tomorrow, I really hope everything is okay. :hugs:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Good luck Lyns ... will be thinking of you 2mrw! xxxx


----------



## shmoo75

Lyns - Thinking of you today hun. FX and :dust: & :hugs: for you

We :sex: last night :happydance: will test again OPK style tonight and grab OH for another sesh of :sex: tonight. FX for all of you that this cycle is all our cycles and there is a bumper load of :bfp:'s


----------



## krissi

Good luck today Lyns xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Good Luck Lyns!

Good Luck everyone in 2ww! Bring on those :bfp:s


----------



## HoneySunshine

News from Rah!!! all I will know is she gave birth today at 06:59am. I dont know what she had or the babies weight but as soon as I know I will update. Apparently Baby Rah is a very very cute baby and well worth the wait by the looks of it!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Isobelle Neve was born at 06:59am and weighed 7lb 12oz....she also mentioned she was staying in overnight as it wasnt a good birth.


Congratulations Rah on our 3rd Pingu Girl :pink:


----------



## krissi

Congrats Rah and welcome to the world Isobelle xxx


----------



## NickyT75

*## Lyns Update ##*

It is my very sad duty to let you know that Lyns is having an emergency ERPC tomorrow to remove a suspected molar pregnancy :sad2:

all our thoughts are with you at this terrible time babe :hug: xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Lyns - I am so sorry hun It is so bloody unfair that you have to go through this. If I could say or do anything to make it better and take your pain and hurt away I would. All I can do is send you and your OH my love, thoughts and, massive :hug:


----------



## hekate

I am so sorry!:hug: thinking of you!


----------



## LeaArr

I am so sorry Lyns. My thoughts are with you right now. :hug:


----------



## jem_5500

I am sorry Lyns my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## jem_5500

Honey what have you been told about your 'dodgy blood?' my midwife terrified me when she told me I was a neg! Was funny though as my mum swore blind I was O positive. then she realsied dad was A! silly woman! ANy more symtoms from ladies today hope your ok xxx


----------



## Su11

Hay Ladies :wave:

Sorry not been about had no laptop for a few days and big course type thing yest - didnt mean to neglect my fellow pingus.

Hope your all good.

Lyns - Im so sorry huni. :hugs: and thinking of you. :hug::hugs::hugs:

Smhoo: Sorry :bfn:

NickyT75 - not long til your appt hey - how you doing?

LM - Hows it going?

Hi to anyone else i may have forgotten =)

Nothing much to report here - thinking i may be ov'ing but who knows - been trying not to think bout it - had to step back and out for a few days too - feeling bit under pressure so to speak.
Lots of :sex: for me and oh.
Life is seeming good rite now and hoping beyond hoping this is the month for the lovely Pingu girls

Hugs and :dust: to all =)


----------



## LittleMermaid

Saw this, and I thought how fascinating ... and wanted to share ...

https://www.wellsphere.com/green-living-article/human-ovulation-picture/89150


----------



## Lol78

I just wanted to say to Lyns, I am so very sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Su11

LM - thats amazing


----------



## shmoo75

I believe I OV'd last night as even though I had quite a faint + OPK I had reall bad OV cramps and, my belly had well and trully bloated out!!! So, by my reackoning I am 1DPO and now in the 2ww :happydance::happydance: New test date is 29/05


----------



## LittleMermaid

Yay ... welcome to the 2ww shmoo.

Hi to everyone, hope you are all ok today (specifically Lyns - hope ur resting up).

10 DPO: temp up again this morning, usually down today in this part of cycle - so new turf - hoping it stays up 2mrw and thereafter now, but BFN when poas.

:hugs: all round xxx


----------



## toby2

LM those pictures are amazing!Hope your temp stays up:happydance:
Lyns am so sorry for what your going through, hope you are getting lots of love and support:hug:
am struggling with my pma at the mo, seem to have lost it :( af due in next few days and alls i can do is dread the disappointment:hissy:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Lyns - I had goose pimples whilst I was scrolling away trying to find out, I am so sorry to hear. Life is unfair and there to throw every hurdle at us - KEEP jumping over them hun x


----------



## Wallie

Just giving you an update with me. I tested and got a :bfn: yesterday at 10DPO and today started to spot.


----------



## Lyns

Wallie said:


> Just giving you an update with me. I tested and got a :bfn: yesterday at 10DPO and today started to spot.

Sorry to hear that hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## NickyT75

toby2 said:


> LM those pictures are amazing!Hope your temp stays up:happydance:
> Lyns am so sorry for what your going through, hope you are getting lots of love and support:hug:
> am struggling with my pma at the mo, seem to have lost it :( af due in next few days and alls i can do is dread the disappointment:hissy:

Hi Toby

How come AF is due in the next few days but your ticker says CD8?? are you already late?? xx


----------



## NickyT75

Good afternoon my lovelies :wave:

Sorry I havent been about much lately but Ive been trying my best to support my dear friend Lyns through this terrible time so havent really felt like posting about TTC iykwim?

Sorry for neglecting you all :friends: but im back now & Im planning to update the test board soon if anyone wants anything changed?

Shmoo - I saw your post about your new test date being 29th May

does anyone else have any updates before I post the new board? 

p.s. - LM thanks for the Ov picture it was amazing & REALLY helpful for the visualisation techniques that my hypnotherapy CD uses :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Wallie - sorry bout the :bfn: hunni :hugs:

do you usually spot before AF gets here?? or could it possibly be implantation bleeding?? hope its the latter :dust: so we defo wont count you out of the running yet xx


----------



## Wallie

Thanks Lyns for your comment. Can't believe you are still thinking of others when we're the ones who should be thinking of you. :hugs:

Thanks Nicky too. Yes I normally get a few days spotting but I'm confused as my temps still looks good (first cycle temping). But anyway never mind, I'm on to next cycle in a few days time.

Thanks again!

:hug:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Glad you liked the info/pic on ov :)


----------



## toby2

Nicky I had a stupid long cycle this month,didnt ov until cd26 instead of my usual cd15 but didnt change my ticker:(
Ladies I think I am going to take a bit of a break fom bandb for a bit, not from ttc but just from being here-I am getting obssesed and to be honest, I think I am using it as a bit of an escape from other stuff I should be doing- I spend hours looking at other peoples bfp's and ov sticks amongst other things. you are all truely lovely and the last three months would have been unbearable without you...dont know how long I will last,prob about two days!!!!just think it is something I should do.
I wish you all the babydust in the world and hope for good news when I come back
thank you for being the strong, inspirational and lovely ladies you all are
xxxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

If thats what you feel is best, take all the time you need toby2 ... we will be here in one way or another (iykwim) ... we will miss you of course :) Sorry you are feeling down hunni ... sending you lots of :hug: :hug: xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Toby - Sorry to hear that you will be taking a break from B&B. I understand that you need to do what is best for you and, as LM said we will miss you hun.:hugs::hugs: to you and will see you when you come back


----------



## NickyT75

toby2 said:


> Nicky I had a stupid long cycle this month,didnt ov until cd26 instead of my usual cd15 but didnt change my ticker:(
> Ladies I think I am going to take a bit of a break fom bandb for a bit, not from ttc but just from being here-I am getting obssesed and to be honest, I think I am using it as a bit of an escape from other stuff I should be doing- I spend hours looking at other peoples bfp's and ov sticks amongst other things. you are all truely lovely and the last three months would have been unbearable without you...dont know how long I will last,prob about two days!!!!just think it is something I should do.
> I wish you all the babydust in the world and hope for good news when I come back
> thank you for being the strong, inspirational and lovely ladies you all are
> xxxx

Aw Toby im so sorry you are feeling down babe :hug: has :witch: arrived yet?

I know what you mean about getting easily obsessed as it has happened to most of us at one stage or another so have a short break if you think it will help you but just know we will miss you & we will all be here for you when you decide to come back :hugs:

Hope you dont stay away too long tho hunni :hug: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning all!

Poas report for 11 DPO today is :bfn::dohh: Temp is up again, which is new at 36.82. Weird light cramping stuff on/off last few days, feel like she could be coming, but hoping not!!!! Still burping (attractive - not) :rofl:

DDay tomorrow!! eek! She better stay away - Im armed and ready :grr::gun: :rofl:

Wishing everyone a relaxing n restful Sunday! Hugs: xxxx


----------



## shmoo75

I am cooking a roast Lamb dinner yummy


----------



## NickyT75

LM - im loving your high temps! :happydance:

Shmoo - is there room for 1 more for lunch? or am I too late? :( a lovely roast dinner would just go down a treat! xx


----------



## Su11

Hey Ladies :wave :

Toby2 - hope you time away from B&B helps you - see you soon =)

Shmoo - hmm lamb - im doing boring old chickrn lol.

LM - fx for you hun - hope this is your time and the :bfn: you have had are just coz its too early =)

Hope everyone is good. =)

Enjoy your sundays girls

:hugs: & :dust: to all


----------



## jem_5500

hello ladies xxx LM great about your temps xxx 
SChmoo I hope your dins was yummy I had leftovers :) 
Toby good luck hun look forwrd to seeing u soon.


----------



## shmoo75

It was yummy and you all would of been more than welcome to join us.


----------



## NickyT75

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!!!!! OMG!!! LM where are you???????????????????

your temps are saying you are soooooooooooooooooooo preggo!!!!!!!! :happydance: have you tested babe??? xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

12 DPO - BFN!! 

Would you adam and bloomin' eve ... it eh eh eh!!!!!!?????!!!!

WTF is going on ... not even a hint of a second line and I did a CB digi too which said 'NP' evil CB digi how dare it ... and with my temps in another realm too! :dohh:

Ive updated my journal with my ramblings for today so far ... apols for late check in but I have explained in journo ... xxxx

Poshie lovin you temps hun ... we are matching today yay! :happydance:


----------



## Anababe

ooh your temps are looking great LM!! Wheres this BFP :grr: FX its just a little late and :witch: stays away! :D

xx


----------



## Poshie

Err hello :argh:

If anybody's wondering who the heck I am, I'm a long lost member of the Pingu team, who hasn't been around for a long time. Mrs Nicky reminded me very diplomatically that it has been a while. I felt guilty enough to show my face ;)

Not alot to report from me, other than some usual feelings like funny tummy going on. Every so often today I get this feeling like something is moving down there (bit weird). I realise it's not a baby of course, but something strange is going on. In my experience though, it's not likely to be anything exciting.

PS. Yes LM, we are indeed Temp Buddies today! :D I must confess though that whilst I've not had as high a temp as this this early in my cycle before, I have had this high a temp but later on (in my last but one cycle).


----------



## krissi

Hi girls 10dpo today and sod all to report, might test tomorrow though just for fun, will see how i feel tomorrow!!


----------



## LeaArr

- I have my fingies crossed for you LM

- good luck with testing Krissi

My cycles have been so messed up since my m/c. I started spotting today. I wasn't really expecting AF til Friday. boo. If I could have everything go perfectly, I would be past first tri by Christmas. I still have a couple months in which that would be possible, so I am keeping hope alive :wohoo:


----------



## Su11

Hey Ladies :wave:

LM - whats on earth is going on hun??
Hope :bfp: is around the corner - temps are looking good =0)

Nickyt75 - :hugs: lets go dr :grr:

Krissi - good luck

Anababe - How you doing now?

Hi to everyone else =)

Nothing to report today - think i is in the 2ww - joys - bring on the wkn 

:dust: to all


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks for popping in Poshie - we missed you :friends:

:hi: Krissi have the POAS pushers been getting to you? :rofl:

Lea - its great to see you back in here chick :happydance: & Simone how are you Caeden & Logan hunni?

Su11 - yep im defo up for some gynae bashing if you fancy it :grr: 

LM - I expect to see a :bfp: from you before the end of this week! :dust: xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Nicky - I'll join in on the Gyne :grr: with you. They make my blood boil!!!

LM - :saywhat: How dare that :bfp: not show up?! Come on we need a :bfp: to cheer us all up

Poshie - :wave: welcome back to the Pingu fold hun may we bring you luck in the shape of a :bfp:

Krissi - Goodluck for when you test hun.

4DPO for me today I will try my best to not test until nxt Friday 29/05 :blush: Who am I trying to kid? You know I will cave and test before then but, will try and leave it until I am more than 10DPO.


----------



## krissi

Sorry girls I bottled it and didn't test!! Maybe tomorrow would be 12dpo then! My temps are still so all over the place it put me off!!


----------



## Poshie

Hey girls, look at me here in the morning, are you impressed? ;)

Thanks for the welcome back Nicky and Schmoo. I'd be delighted for some of the Pingu success to rub off on me this month, let me tell you! 

Krissi - I understand hun,those POAS pushers can tip you over the edge can't they ;) I think 12 dpo is the right choice for you. Having said that, I'm not testing til 13 dpo. :D


----------



## krissi

I can't bear seeing the BFN and then knowing AF is inevitable esp as lp is usually 16 days so to test now is still early.


----------



## Poshie

Ahh so you have quite a long LP usually then hun. I totally understand your reasoning for wanting to test late. It's just those pesky POAS Pushers won't let up! ;)


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning! 

12 DPO and another bloody :bfn:, but I had a big temp drop this morning to 36.59 :saywhat:

FF says ... *You are past your usual luteal phase.*

So where is my :bfp: then eh!

At least you know who isnt here, which is something to be grateful for! :happydance: Here's hoping she stays away.

Must go, got a meeting to be in at my other office at 1145 and another one after that at 2-3 (yawn), will try and get back online after that when I get back to my office ... xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Oh LM :( cant believe your wretched temp has nosedived when your chart was looking so fantastic!

Its times like this when im glad Ive stopped charting coz I was sick of having my hopes built up every month only to end up gutted :hugs:

Krissi - dont listen to the POAS pushers if your LP is usually that long coz its just pointless :hugs: my LP is usually 11-12 days & I wont test until 12-13dpo for the same reason... 
its no fun seeing a :bfn: even when you're expecting it :hugs:

Ahhhh Poshie - you have returned to us! :happydance: its good to see you back hunni :D

Shmoo - seeing as you usually POAS push yourself :dohh: im sceptical that you will last until the end of next week before caving in :rofl: but good luck with that & here is some patience dust for you to help you out :dust: xx


----------



## Poshie

Nicky - Yep, I is back! ;)

LM - that sucks big time hun :hissy: :bfn: I know what you mean Nicky, that is a downside of charting. High temps, hopes raised, then one day bang, gone, nothing. :cry:


----------



## krissi

LM sorry to see the temp drop hun it really sucks when that happens but like FF says u r past normal lp length.

I hate having such a long lp its a 2w&2dw and patience has never been my thing!

How are you today Nicky?


----------



## LittleMermaid

Nightmare wait ... might have to pop into Tesco on my way home from seeing my client this evening and pick up a test or two ready for the morning!!

Good luck Krissi ... like Nicky said seeing as your LP is so long anyway, not worth wasting your tests until you are near/at your due AF date.

:rofl: at shmoo ... you will be poas sooner rather than later (its an addiction, we cant help it!)

Nicky - hope you are ok today hunbun :hugs:

Poshie has returned to the building! yay!

:dust: and :hugs: to all xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Im proud of myself coz ive just completed todays section of my exercise programme :)

I bought that personal trainer thingy for the Wii so im gonna fight this flab :bodyb: & kick its big fat butt!!! :trouble: :rofl: xx


----------



## shmoo75

:rofl::rofl::rofl: to Nicky and LM. You both know me so well I don't need a POAS pusher to push me as, I do it myself :rofl::rofl: OH is now used to seeing plastic disposable cups with my pee in them sitting on the window sill in our bathroom :rofl::rofl: He has now given up commenting on it to me and thinks if it makes me happy then fine.

Krissi - Yep I know what you mean I will try and wait until at least 10DPO so that will be bank holiday monday for me. FX :witch: stays away and you get a :bfp:

Nicky - you go girl :happydance::happydance: you will kick its butt you would of lost that weight you have been "advisied" too before you know it hun. I love my Wii I just don't go on it enough and I should do really.

LM - Where is that :bfp: hiding hun? Come on lets go hunting together for it and, maybe we can find everyon else's whilst we are at it

Poshie - Look at you being all good. A gold star i think is in order to keep you coming back


----------



## Anababe

Hiya

Poshie - Welcome back hun :D

LM - Sorry your BFP is hiding :grr: hope it shows itself in the morning :hugs:

Krissi, shmoo - Good luck for when you test :dust:

Nicky - How you doing hun? Me, Caeden and Logan are all good thanks! :) Logan is moving around much more now so making mummy not worry so much :)

Hekate - Hope your ok? Not long til you can test :mrgreen: Hope my dream was right for you this month!! :D

Hope everyone else is good :hug: Sorry if ive missed anyone :blush:

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Shmoo - Ooooh! bank holiday monday is my birthday so it'd be lovely if you got your :bfp: on my birthday :happydance: FX for you :dust: xx


----------



## shmoo75

Anababe - :wave: nice to see you hun. Glad Logan is moving around more so, you don't worry so much.

Nicky - That is decided then! I will test on Monday and keep my fingers crossed that it being your birthday it brings me luck


----------



## HoneySunshine

Good Luck Shmoo! :dust:

Hekate - I hope Simones dream was right for you and you get your much deserved and long awaited :bfp:

Nicky - well done for starting youre exercise regime, I know its probably boring but apparently it does wonders for endorphines and stuff :shrug:

LM everything is looking so good for you this month! I hope :witch: stays away x

Krissi - good luck for testing!

Poshie, I think shmoo is right, you may even be heading for a gold star if you kee up your attendance :rofl:

Lyns :hugs: I hope your break with G & M helps a little xx


----------



## hekate

Hello everybody!

good luck with testing soon Krissi! and always shmoo as well :rofl:

toby - I shall miss you!

LM - I hope the witch stays away....seems unfair with those temps!

nicky - well done for being so positive and starting SW and fitness training....I have the fitness trainer too and really need to use it, but only used it 2 times :blush:....the pure thought of going on a diet made me have a chinese last night:rofl:....I admire your willpower!....any advise?

posie - when are you testing?

anababe - nice to see you? how you doing?


I am supposed to test tomorrow, but there is really no need to at all....I know she will be here tomorrow in fact I have known all along.....my temps never went up as high as last month (when I had what I think was a chemical) and I never had those cramps either......I tell you what if symptom spotting and constantly thinking I was pregnant for sure was a pain - this REALLY sucks! not a day of hope I had this cycle:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## hekate

thanks Honey....we crossed posts


----------



## LittleMermaid

14 DPO - BFN - Temp 36.70
Brown stuff ... not red ... light cramps ... :hissy: 
Just wish my body would makes it mind up what its doing! :cry:


----------



## NickyT75

LM - :hug: sorry babe xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Krissi -
> Hekate - 20th May
> Shmoo - 25th May
> Poshie - 25th May
> Su11 - 29th May
> NickyT75 - 6th June
> ReikiBaby -
> Wallie -
> Little Mermaid -
> LeaArr - NTNP
> Sambatiki - (need update please)
> Toby2 - (taking a break)
> Chris77 - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> May
> Lol78
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! :happydance: xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! :happydance: Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!:happydance:
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: :baby: Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Wednesday 20th May Update :happydance::happydance: 

Sorry I havent updated the test board for Aaaaaages! :blush: it took me ages to find it! :rofl: I had to trawl back through about 10 pages :shock:

Im really sorry but i forgot to make a note of any updates :blush: so could everyone please let me know what you want changed?

Good luck to anyone who is due to test soon :dust: :dust: 


Erm...... has anyone seen any of the newbies around lately?? or have we scared them off? :argh: xx


----------



## hekate

I am out....witch got me


----------



## Su11

Hey Ladies :wave:

Hope your all good.

Sorry not been about been so drained - all i want to do at min is sleep.:sleep::sleep:
god i need a hug - oh on nites and im all alone =0( 

Good Luck Smhoo & krissi - :dust:

Hekate - hope the :witch: isnt on its way.

LM - oh hun - :hugs:

Anababe - oh lil logan moving - that is such a cool feeling.

Nickyt75 - how you doing hun?

Poshie - Hope your good too!

Honeyshine - hey hope your ok.

Anyone else ive missed - hey hope your good.

:hugs: & :dust: to all.


----------



## Su11

Hekate - sorry the bloody cow got you - big :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Thanks for the welcome back anbabe :)

Schmoo, I'm testing on nickys birthday too! Only I'll be 13 dpo, so I believe that makes us testing buddies ;) Thanks for the star btw.

:wave: hekate, sorry :witch: flew in. :hissy: 

All quiet on the symptom front for me I'm afraid. Still, that could be a symptom eh ;)

Not posted in my journal or anyone elses today. I'll catch up properly tomorrow.

Night night pingu friends :friends:


----------



## LittleMermaid

hekate ... sorry she got you too ... onwards to our next BFP cycle me thinks! Witch better keep her bloomin distance eh!!

Poshie/Su/Nicky'Lyns ... just stopped by your journals ... sorry I havent had much time to check on everyone ... will try and catch up properly tomorrow.

:hugs: to all xxxx


----------



## shmoo75

Hekate - Sorry that horrible ole :witch: got you hun. We all know how you feel:hugs::hugs:

Nicky - Keep the exercise and diet up and you will soon be at your 1st target:happydance::happydance:

LM - So sorry :witch: got you too :hugs::hugs:

Poshie - :happydance: for being testing buddies :happydance: I think I am due a visit from the :witch: on Friday 29/05 as my LP is 13 days. Only 4 sleeps to go

I haven't had much of chance to get on here as, I have been so busy at work! One girl is on AL and, it makes such a difference. I will try and get on here and catch up with everyone's journals over the weekend.


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies :wave:

Big big :hug: to LM & hekate for being ambushed by grotbags :witch: :grr:

Big :hug: for Su11 as you sound in need of them... keep positive sweetie you're in the 2ww now and being :sleep: all the time is a good symptom :happydance:

Poshie :hi: - no symptoms is the new symptom :dust:

and not long till my little Shmoo gets to fuel her POAS addiction :happydance: good luck babe :dust: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya! Hope youre all well? LM and Hekate, Im sorry :witch: got you :cry:

Good Luck to all in the 2ww! Get posting those symptoms for us to analyse! :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Krissi -
> Hekate - :witch: :cry:
> Shmoo - 25th May
> Poshie - 25th May
> Su11 - 29th May
> NickyT75 - 6th June
> ReikiBaby -
> Wallie -
> Little Mermaid -
> LeaArr - NTNP
> Sambatiki - (need update please)
> Toby2 - (taking a break)
> Chris77 - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> May
> Lol78
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! :happydance: xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! :happydance: Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!:happydance:
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: :baby: Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thursday 21st May Update :happydance::happydance: 

:yipee: I remembered to update the test board this morning! :wohoo:

BIG MASSIVE :hug: to LM & hekate :hugs:

Im really sorry but i forgot to make a note of any updates :blush: so could everyone please let me know what you want changed?

Good luck to anyone who is due to test soon :dust: especially Poshie & Shmoo as they are both testing on my birthday & it would be a fabbarooney excuse to celebrate! :dust: 

Krissi - any news hunni? :friends: keeping everything crossed for you :dust:

Erm...... has anyone seen any of the newbies around lately?? (Reikibaby & Wallie I need updates please girls) or have we scared them off? :argh: 

Also if anyone sees Sambatiki / Sprat / LeaArr can you give them a nudge in this direction please? 

And as always we are welcoming any new members with open arms should any of you be able to find any fresh meat Muahaha :muaha: xx


----------



## Wallie

Hi, I think my testing date in June will be around the 16th.

Thanks

Still waiting on :witch: to leave but looking forward to ovulation as I'm on holiday in Tenerife that week - :happydance:


----------



## Wallie

lol, you've not scared me off - not in any way. Just trying at this point to not be so dependant on checking on here as often, especially at the beginning of my cycle. I will come on more around ovulation and then waiting on my :bfp:. My OH did say, does the forum tell you when you are pregnant! :dohh:

Good luck everyone! We're really needing someone to get their :bfp: this month. Roll on February babies.


----------



## LittleMermaid

:rofl:

Something for fun: (FB pregnancy test) ... (yeh right!)

https://apps.facebook.com/pregnancytestbid/quiz/questions?_fb_fromhash=95422e0d7a4b24c9f733c25ad75713c2&quiz_metric%5Bactivated_at%5D=1242628411&quiz_metric%5Bclicked_attribute%5D=feeds_clicked&ref=nf&auth_token=ae58fe5eb120cd9962b4586d8afa38c6&installed=1

Very leading questions, which when chosen can give you the answer you need iykwim! :rofl:ing


----------



## NickyT75

:wave: hi Wallie :)

so glad we havent scared you off :yipee: wow Ov in Tenerife hey?? :cloud9: i can feel a little Wallie junior being conceived when you're on holibops!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Poshie

Hey Wallie, welcome to Pingu :D

Thanks Nicky, Schmoo and I will be doing our level best to come up with a couple of shiny :bfp: for your birthday :D You got anything nice planned that day?

Well I'm having strange mild af type pains today ladies. Not painful just there in the background. I hope it isn't an early :witch: I'm a little scared. Last 2 months LP's have been 13 and 14 days, but I have had one of 9 days in the past. Otherwise, all pretty normal here.

Yay for Bank Holiday weekend! (nearly) :happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey guys im completly new to this site but now looking for some support as i am starting to give up hope! 

I have been tryin ttc for 6 months ... very long story! 

I am desperate to fall pregnant soon ... my last two periods have been 35 days apart so im really hoping this is the month for me. 

Any support and chat would be excellent!

:hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ooooh, hope&faith09 - youve come to the right place! 

Good Luck & lots of :dust:


----------



## Poshie

Welcome hopeandfaith. You are most welcome to join us here in team Pingu. We're a very easy going bunch :D I am in my 7th cycle ttc and am currently in the one week wait! We would all be delighted to offer you some support and just to chat when you need to. Loads of luck to you :dust: :dust:


----------



## Wallie

Nicky yes, it would lovely if Wallie Jnr were to be conceived on holiday. That would be perfect! FX'd eh!

Poshie, hope your AF is not about to show, it's way too early for that.

hope&faith09 - don't give up hope. If you're only on cycle 6 you've got alot of catching up to do with the others on here. Just have fun and it'll fly past! (see I have PMA in droves)!

Tell us your story and we'll see if we can help out a bit. :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Sorry I have been MIA ladies, I just feel I don't have much to talk about. :blush:


----------



## hope&faith09

Basically me and my partner have been 'trying' for a while ... my mum had a genetic disorder which ment her menaporse ( sorry cant spell) came on early, in her late 20's and my sister who is 10 years older had the same now doc said the likliness is that i will suffer the same fate but having a family is so important to me ... im more than willing to adopt but i really want a little one of my own! i want to be a yummy mummy! sorry it upsets me talking about it but i really cope to get a :bfp: soon. 

I always want to test early but i know i need to just wait and see if :witch: arrives because a :bfn: hurts ! I have a tendancy to go into the shop and buy one far too early and test which makes me give up for the month :cry:

Which is why i have come on here for some friendship and positivity!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Hope&faith09 :wave:

you have defo come to the right place if you're looking for positivity & support :)

The Pingu's are a fantastic bunch of ladies who will go out of their way to help you & make you feel welcome :hugs:

How old are you hun? xx


----------



## NickyT75

LeaArr said:


> Sorry I have been MIA ladies, I just feel I don't have much to talk about. :blush:

Hey chick :hi:

just pop in and tell us how your day has been if you like? it doesnt have to be all TTC talk in here - how are you getting on with your diet?

im hanging in there but finding it quite tough :dohh: I think the first couple of weeks are always the hardest tho so hopefully it will get easier soon xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Im 20 ... and altho sometimes i think im too young for a family, me and my partner have been together almost 3 years and are moving in together and everything else is going right ... new jobs, new house now all we need is the new baby!!!


----------



## NickyT75

hope&faith09 said:


> Im 20 ... and altho sometimes i think im too young for a family, me and my partner have been together almost 3 years and are moving in together and everything else is going right ... new jobs, new house now all we need is the new baby!!!

20 isnt too young if you are in a settled relationship hun :happydance: and given your family history it makes sense not to put things off but try not to worry... you still have lots of time to have a couple of babies if you like :happydance:

Stress is defo our worst enemy :grr: so its best to try & remain positive & upbeat if you can :hugs: xx


----------



## toby2

I have been spying on you!!!!!!!
lasted at least 2 days before i was back and reading but promised myself i wouldnt post but actually that doesnt seem fair- have calmed down a bit now and i really am just going to stay away from the gallery pages:rofl:
sorry th witch got you-your temps were such a tease this month!!sorry to hekate too
Nicky i think you are truley amazing, so glad you are managing to be positive about weight an exersize-so bloody tough, i have what you have to lose and then 1 extra for luck, am hoping some of your motivation will rub off on me!!:happydance:
missed you girls:hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

hey guys ... i reckon that its not my time this month! so any advice would be helpfull!!! I am really nauseus and have been a lil sick, and feel very heavy down there. This is really odd for me dont normally feel like this but i guess its :witch: coming but its very odd because im not due for another 10 days and feel very odd! 

any ideas or help? 

Cheers guys! :cry:


----------



## NickyT75

:yipee: wohoooooooo! Toby is back :happydance: welcome back hunni we missed you :friends: xx


----------



## NickyT75

hope&faith09 said:


> hey guys ... i reckon that its not my time this month! so any advice would be helpfull!!! I am really nauseus and have been a lil sick, and feel very heavy down there. This is really odd for me dont normally feel like this but i guess its :witch: coming but its very odd because im not due for another 10 days and feel very odd!
> 
> any ideas or help?
> 
> Cheers guys! :cry:

Try not to get obsessed with symptom spotting & certainly dont start ruling yourself out this month when you still have 10 days till :witch: is due :hugs:

Sorry to be personal - but have you been getting plenty :sex: & how often do you have it? 
(just trying to work out if you've been timing it right for your fertile period - which will prob have been this week sometime) xx


----------



## hope&faith09

oh we are at it like rabbits! ... i was ill earlier in the week so may have missed my fertile period - we try every other day but it does depend on how i am feeling! 

Im just pondering what implantation is like because alot of people talk about it! 

I try not to think about symtoms but have felt well off today!!!!! 

How are you?


----------



## NickyT75

Oh thats good! :happydance: you will defo have had plenty fresh :spermy: available if you've been :sex: that often

you deserve a gold star for effort!

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/gold_star.jpg

TBH a lot of people talk about implantation but in reality its pretty rare to experience it

you wouldnt really feel any signs of implantation (if you did feel them) until about a week after ovulation so its probably still a few days too early for you yet hun

are you taking folic acid? coz if not Id recommend you start taking it asap xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Im not taking folic acid atm but your right i should definately get going with that ... if this month doesnt happen i may start charting etc next month because although im getting desperate i havent yet started doing temperatures etc yet! now im worried i will have missed my fertile time!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Dont worry you wont have missed it hun - once every 2 or 3 days is plenty to make sure you are covered :happydance:

If you dont have any luck this month let us know & we'll give you some good tips on ovulation test kits and things like that so you'll know for sure that you :sex: at the right time xx


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA ladies, I just feel I don't have much to talk about. :blush:
> 
> Hey chick :hi:
> 
> just pop in and tell us how your day has been if you like? it doesnt have to be all TTC talk in here - how are you getting on with your diet?
> 
> im hanging in there but finding it quite tough :dohh: I think the first couple of weeks are always the hardest tho so hopefully it will get easier soon xxClick to expand...

I've kinda lost momentum. boo. Stepping on the scale and seeing 6 extra lbs kinda kicked me in the arse. Today there were doughnut bites in the office and I have to admit, I have indulged a little bit. 90 cals a piece X 3 is 270 calories I could have done without. Ah well. workout tonight, burn the little suckers off!

I have gotten my hands on my learner's permit. :wohoo: I am going to try to register for driver training in June. My mom has offered to pay for it. Nick was kinda scared of having to teach me to drive as I am an older new driver.


----------



## hope&faith09

Thanks ... its a reaal help to know that even if a fail this month people wont think of me that way and i can try again next month! 

Well i will write again soon ... i guess i will be on here most days so will keep you informed, got my partners little boy over the weekend so hope i wont have too much time to think about it!!!


----------



## NickyT75

LeaArr said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA ladies, I just feel I don't have much to talk about. :blush:
> 
> Hey chick :hi:
> 
> just pop in and tell us how your day has been if you like? it doesnt have to be all TTC talk in here - how are you getting on with your diet?
> 
> im hanging in there but finding it quite tough :dohh: I think the first couple of weeks are always the hardest tho so hopefully it will get easier soon xxClick to expand...
> 
> I've kinda lost momentum. boo. Stepping on the scale and seeing 6 extra lbs kinda kicked me in the arse. Today there were doughnut bites in the office and I have to admit, I have indulged a little bit. 90 cals a piece X 3 is 270 calories I could have done without. Ah well. workout tonight, burn the little suckers off!
> 
> I have gotten my hands on my learner's permit. :wohoo: I am going to try to register for driver training in June. My mom has offered to pay for it. Nick was kinda scared of having to teach me to drive as I am an older new driver.Click to expand...

Doughnuts??? :shock: how dare people bring those when a poor woman is trying to resist temptation? :dohh:

dont beat yourself up hunni just work extra hard tonight and try to be extra good tomorrow to balance things out a bit :hugs: xx


----------



## Su11

Hey Ladies :wave: old & new.

im not good today had a tough one, spent the first 3 hours in works :cry: my big ol heart out.

feeling supa emotional today and now have a mahoosive headache. so im off to bed - sorry im not more forthcoming , just cant handle much of anything.

:hugs: and :dust: to all


----------



## shmoo75

Hi & welcome to Team Pingu's Hope&faith. Yep we are all really, supa, dupa lovely and nice in here. I understand why you want to start TTC now hun and, I don't think you are too young especially as you have been with your DP for 3yrs. Do try and not let yourself get too worked up and stressed (easier said then done!) just relax and enjoy the TTC :sex:

Toby - :happydance::happydance: you are back hun! I have missed you petal! After leaving us for a couple of days I think you deserve a :bfp:

Nicky - Stick at it hun. Once you see the first few lbs coming off it will give you the boast you need to carry on and get there.

Learr - How dare they do that to you! Know what its like though.

Su11 - :hugs::hugs: and hopefully you get some much needed sleep and your headache is gone by the morning

LM - Oh no! Your in that boring part of the new cycle. Come on :witch: hurry up and bugger off so LM can get down to it and get up the duff this cycle

Hekate - You too hun. :witch: bugger off from Hekate too so she can get her insems and also get a :bfp:

Lyns - I know you don't come in here but, I'm not leaving you out. I think you are great and such an insperation.

Well, 6DPO today for me I am soooo tired will be going to bed soon OH has been up there since 8:30pm I just wasn't tired enough then to go to sleep but, I am now! Have been feeling sicky on/off, heartburn on/off and to varying degrees, boobs hurt on/off especially the nips! and, breaking out in some more spots! Lovely! Hope this is all worth it. Find out soon one way or another! Night Night Girls!


----------



## NickyT75

Su11 - big :hug: sweetie hope you are ok? (feel free to PM me if you wanna chat but dont necessarily wanna post on the public forum) :hugs:

Shmoo - Oooh im loving the sound of your symptoms :happydance: really hope they lead to your :bfp: this month :dust: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

NickyT75 said:


> hope&faith09 said:
> 
> 
> hey guys ... i reckon that its not my time this month! so any advice would be helpfull!!! I am really nauseus and have been a lil sick, and feel very heavy down there. This is really odd for me dont normally feel like this but i guess its :witch: coming but its very odd because im not due for another 10 days and feel very odd!
> 
> any ideas or help?
> 
> Cheers guys! :cry:
> 
> Try not to get obsessed with symptom spotting & certainly dont start ruling yourself out this month when you still have 10 days till :witch: is due :hugs:Click to expand...


Ummm Nicky??? Hello?? where has our Nicky gone?? :rofl: :rofl: isnt this something we all did? Without fail? every month? :rofl: :rofl: even though we all told each other not too? :rofl:

Hope&Faith - we LOVE symptom spotting - especially Miss Nicky! :happydance: * please see above post* :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah symptom spotting can be fun I agree - but she is feeling depressed and counting herself out when she's prob only a couple of DPO max

Thats the point im trying to make Honey :dohh:

She should be full of the joys of spring at this point in her cycle :happydance: 

not crying :friends: xx


----------



## shmoo75

Hope&Faith - I think you are putting way too much pressure on yourself and, as a result you are stressing yourself out which is never good weather you are TTC or not. None of us here on Team Pingu's ever thought that TTC would be this hard on us.  Are hearts have broken many a time I can tell you. Every cycle(would say month but some of us namely me don't have AF every mth mine for instance is about every 6wks!)we promise ourselves and, each other that we wont get our hopes up, wont symptom spot and, wont get too upset if AF arrives instead of that lovely elusive :bfp: but, of course every cycle without fail we break these promises and, each and everyone of us knows this will happen. Every now and then we have all taken a step back and, mentaly slapped ourselves for doing this to ourselves, gave ourselves a good shake and tried looking at our TTC journey in a slightly different light and mind set to what we were. Its not easy and, trust me we all know exactly how you are feeling. Here are some :hugs::hugs::hug::hugs::hugs: as I feel that you need them my sweet. Have you started a journal? You might find that helpful hun.


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks Shmoo - thats what I was getting at but you've explained it much better :) xx


----------



## toby2

Oh!!!:shock:


----------



## NickyT75

toby2 said:


> Oh!!!:shock:

??????????????????????????????????????????????????

WTF?? are you preggo?? :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! Toby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

where??? when???? how???? tell us the details pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease!!! :yipee: 

c'mon spill everything NOW!!! :wohoo: xx


----------



## Lyns

Oooh, congrats Toby!

Hey Pingu's - just dropping by to tell you I haven't forgotten you and still love you all. I've been away this week, and to be honest not felt too much like posting massive amounts, but I'm back home and I'm sure you'll see me pop in more frequesntly as I a/ catch up up and b/ feel up to it.

Have no idea yet whether I'm recovering, TTC straight away, WTT or even (slight possibility, but hope not) off TTC altogether for good, and my wonderful hospital haven't bothered to even get me an appointment yet...never mind any results :rolleyes: but as soon as I know....you'll know! xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Lyns :hug:

welcome back babes xxx


----------



## toby2

(((((((((((lyns)))))))))))


----------



## toby2

had that long cycle this month and had then given up on the idea of me being preg totally but lost track of cycle due to my big strop!realised i should have had it so tested this morn and there it was
dont think it is quite what ticker says re:long cycle more like 4weeks
also since my last two bfps's have turned into m/c at 13wks i am more thn a little aprehensive so, here i am happy and scared and not telling anyone xcept you girls(and oh)until i have had my scan at 12wks


----------



## Anababe

Congratulations toby!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## NickyT75

:headspin: :wohoo: Im so happy for you Toby :wohoo: :headspin: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Krissi - :witch:
> Shmoo - 25th May
> Poshie - 25th May
> Su11 - 29th May
> Hope&Faith09 - 31st May
> NickyT75 - 6th June
> ReikiBaby -
> Wallie -
> Little Mermaid -
> Hekate -
> LeaArr - NTNP
> Sambatiki - (need update please)
> Toby2 - :bfp: :wohoo:
> Chris77 - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! :happydance: xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! :happydance: Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!:happydance:
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: :baby: Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Friday 22nd May Update :happydance::happydance: 

:happydance: updated the test board again! :happydance:

HUGE congratulations to Toby2 on her suprise :bfp: :wohoo: :headspin: Go Pingu Go!! :happydance:

Big :hug: to Krissi as the horrid old :witch: got her today :( & also to Hekate who got ambushed early :grr: nasty old witch!

Good luck to everyone who is due to test soon :dust: :dust: I hope to see some more shiny new :bfp:'s after the long weekend

xx


----------



## toby2

he heh that made me giggle nicky, thank you my lovely -i am excited but also very aprehensive, am not even telling my mum!cant stand the pressure of everyone waiting ofr that 12wk scan as well as me-will be a very long wait but it is lovely to be reminded that it is an exciting thing
xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

edit: hit return my mistake - see next post! :dohh:


----------



## LittleMermaid

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations toby2!!!

Wishing you a H&H 9 months hunni! Soooo pleased for you :hug:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Wallie

Congratulations Toby, that's brilliant news!

:happydance:

:hug:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey guys thanks for your support!!! after today have had cramps all day still dont feel like it will happen this month but still 9 days till :witch: so i guess every day it doesnt appear is a good thing! 

Congrats on the :bfp: yay im so glad people are getting there even if it is a slow process!!!! 

Well girlies i wish everyone luck and :hug:


----------



## hekate

TOBY!!!!!!! MEGA CONGRATS! sending you loads of sticky dust!

:yipee::yipee::friends::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::crib::bfp::baby::baby:

that's the best news I had in days! CONGRATS! CONGRATS! CONGRATS!


----------



## toby2

thank you, you are all so lovely to be excited when you are waiting for the same things yourself- I have no idea if it is useful to share or not or if any of it has made any difference but this month i have- doubled my magnesium ok tablets i take, done smep, used preeseed once(but not THE time i dont think?)oh and stressed and sympton spotted everyday as usual!!!
I think the smep kept me going longer than usual, i wonder if i give up to soon normally?who knows?
lots of lovexxx


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks for the tips Toby :friends: all advice is greatfully received :yipee:

I havent really started my :sex:athon yet :dohh: (only had 1 session so far!) but havent had any EWCM yet either so hopefully havent missed my fertile period :)

Will make sure I get plenty :sex: over my birthday weekend - so maybe we'll conceive a birthday baby? how cool would that be?? 

then I could say :finger: to the FS :rofl: xx


----------



## Poshie

Morning Pingus :friends:

*Many Congratulations* on your surprise :bfp: Toby2 :yipee: :happydance: Sending you loads of sticky :dust: :dust: :dust:

H&F - I have been having cramps too and I don't often have them even when I have af and certainly not til the day of af. I understand cramping in the 1ww can occur on pg cycles. There is still hope!

Nicky - birthday beanie conception is the way forward go you! :happydance:
How cool would it be to say that to the FS :D

I'm feeling okay. Yawning all morning. Cramping only slightly now and again. Temp back up today. Will it be up on Monday, that is the question.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend and of course I'll be posting in here and my journal with updates.

:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Poshie :wave:

your chart is looking very interesting :happydance: im praying your temps continue to rise & you will be celebrating your :bfp: on my birthday :yipee:

Will you be online to let us know your good news on monday? :dust: xx


----------



## Poshie

Hey Nicky. Do you mean 'good' interesting? It is looking weird with the slow dip thing isn't it., not sure what's going on there, don't think I've had that before. 

Anyway, yes of course I propose I will post on here in the morning on Monday with the results. BUT I'll only test if my temp is up again tomorrow and Monday. Here's hoping! :D

Not only will it be your birthday, but it would also mean a EDD very close to my birthday and my late Mum's. How cool would that be ;)


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey Girlies,

How is everyone today? I have had yet more cramps and sickness today ... have no idea what is related to what anymore ... i also had some pink spotting (sorry tmi), but never noticed this before?!? still ages to go till testing but im already getting impatient!!!! 

Hope everyone is ok?

:hug: hope :hug:


----------



## LeaArr

Congrats toby2

The :witch: has left the building. Let the :sex: commence!! :wohoo:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Why have I become such a :cry:baby ... for heavens sake Im only watching Britains Got Talent ... :cry:


----------



## toby2

heh heh oh dear LM!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Toby - :happydance: for :shock: :bfp: FX all is well and roll on wk12 when your scan will show all ok and, you can tell everyone your big secret.

H&F - Cramping and light spotting could be good things. FX for you hun

Poshie - How's my testing buddy doing? FX for you too

Nicky - Come on we want a :baby: for you most off my lovely

Lyns - So nice to see you posting back on team pingu. Understand that you wont be too often just yet. take all the time you need hun:hugs:

LM - What are you like? You are a little nut nut.

I will test tomorrow morning. OH has gone from saying I'm def not to maybe I am!!! I feel slightly :sick:, my @@'s hurt on/off and, yesterday for about an hour and half yesterday I had pain in my abdo it was level with my belly button but over to the left. No idea if I slightly pulled and twisted something but, 1.5hrs later the pai was gone! Very strange! I am going from thinking that I am to thinking that I'm not. Only good thing that will come of a :bfn: tomorrow is that, when :witch: shows on Friday it wont be such a :shock: and I wont :cry: as, I would already of :cry: Does that make sense to anyone or, is it just my mad logic convincing me that is the good reason to test early?


----------



## hekate

shmoo - hoping for a BFP for you hun!:hugs:...I totally understand what you mean about getting the :cry: out the way....but really hope you gonna be :happydance: instead 

I went to see John Barrowman yesterday, was the birthday treat for mother-in-law.....
I LOVE CAPTAIN JACK, but I thought to hear John Barrowman sing would be boring....
It was not at all!....it was very entertaining and he is soooooo nice! really enjoyed myself:blush:


----------



## toby2

go shmoo goxx
have had a lovely day at a festival thing here, been really good fun but am all worn out now!spent afternoon with my sis has been odd not telling her


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey guys,

Just thought id post to let you know :witch: arrived today :cry: was rather upset this morning as what i thought may be implantation decidided to be AF! which is 8 days early but maybe my body is getting back to a normal routine of a 27 /28 day cycle which is used to be! 

Am still feeling quite low atm as im not sure what next month will bring as me and OH seem to be at other ends of the country for most of it so not sure if we are going to get a chance to try :cry: 

But i will keep posting and keep you all posted if thats ok? 

I really hope everyone gets their :bfp: sending all my baby dust to you guys 

:hug: hope :hug:


----------



## toby2

:hug:hope sorry to hear that hopeand faith


----------



## jem_5500

Hi toby, congrats hunny.

Schmoo is there an update yet?

LM were you crying coz it was so bad?

How is everyone else doing. The pram was a success yesterday luckily although the drive exhaiisting!!

Tak care xx


----------



## shmoo75

Hope&Faith - sorry that nasty ole :witch:bag showed up. Try not to worry this new cycle if you and hubby are opposite sides of the country for most of it as, this cycle you can be more relaxed and not stress yourself out so much iykwim? :hugs:

Toby - glad you had a good if not exhausting day. Know what you mean about strange not telling close family that you are pg as, last time felt really strange everytime I spoke to my Mum on the phone and not telling her.

I tested this morning and :bfn: or i think it is :confused: I woke up at about 7amish wee'd into disposable cup and went back to bed without testing it:dohh: realised when i got up again at 10am. Used IC and thought I saw a really super faint/light 2nd line, used a First Response and that was a def :bfn: I have since looked at my IC and can see a line but jury is out on weather there is a slightest bit of colour there or not! I am such a dope! I will re-test on wednesday and, I promise to test as soon as I have pee'd into the cup!


----------



## hekate

sorry witch got you H&F!:hugs: I agree with shmoo...can be really nice to have a month of obsessing! 

Shmoo- can we see a picture?


----------



## hope&faith09

Im definately looking forward to this cycle more! as we wont see each other all the time so hopefully when we do we may hit it at the right time with more energy!!! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## NickyT75

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: :yipee: Poshie :happydance:

I was just stalking her chart & couldnt fail to notice her shiny new :bfp:

:wohoo: :headspin: :yipee: :wohoo: 

Yay! im so chuffed for her! :yipee: xxx


----------



## Poshie

Yes it's true Team Pingu, I got a shiny :bfp: at 13dpo today and I'm thrilled to bits! :cloud9:

Very early days at 3w 5d but here's hoping for a super sticky pip :D

H&F - sorry the :witch: got you hun and Schmoo, sorry about the :bfn: but it'st still early days hun.

Nicky - *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BABE* :yipee: :happydance: :yipee:

Did you get up to much?


----------



## shmoo75

I can't post a pic as, my camera isn't good enough to pick it up. In the process of buying a new 12megapixel which, will be alot better than the 4 that I use now. Might cave and test again tomorrow. My @@'s are still hurting, I'm spotty, tired, hormanal oh the joys of pregnancy and pending visit of :witch: as they are the same!!


----------



## hekate

Mega Congrats on you BFP Poshie!:yipee:

wow....what fantastic news! :wohoo:

got a picture for us?


HAPPY BIRTHDAY Nicky:cake:


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Poshie - 25th May :bfp: :wohoo: :happydance:
> Shmoo - 26th May
> Su11 - 29th May
> NickyT75 - 8th June
> ReikiBaby -
> Wallie -
> Little Mermaid -
> Hekate -
> Krissi -
> Hope&faith09 - :witch: :hugs:
> LeaArr - NTNP
> Lyns - on hold for the moment - but not for long hopefully :hugs:
> Sambatiki - (need update please)
> Chris77 - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Poshie
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! :happydance: xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! :happydance: Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!:happydance:
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: :baby: Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Monday 25th May Update :happydance::happydance: 

:happydance: updated the test board again! :happydance:

HUGE congratulations to Poshie who got her well deserved :bfp: :wohoo: :headspin: 

Go Pingu Go!! :happydance: https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/Pingu/Pingu.jpg

Big :hug: to Hope&faith09 as the horrid old :witch: sneaked up & got her early :( :grr: nasty old witch! she is sooooo out of order :hissy:

Special :hug: to Shmoo for her :bfn: but FX its gonna turn into a :bfp: over the next couple of days :dust:

:happydance: Im soooooooo excited to report that May seems to be turning into a record month for team Pingu :yipee: 

3 yes 3!! :bfp:'s down so far :headspin: meaning we only need 1 more for the official record to be beaten :happydance: and with 6 days left to go we are in with a real chance :dust: :mrgreen:

Im sprinkling some extra special Pingu Good luck :dust: over Shmoo & Su11 - coz its up to you guys to smash :pop: the current record :bodyb: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

and *as always *Good luck to everyone else wherever you may be in your cycles :dust: 


Oh and can I just add....?

Happy Birthday to Me!!! :happydance: :laugh2: 
xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

*Happy Birthday Nicky!!!* :cake:

*Congratulations Poshie! * :happydance::bfp::happydance:

What a lovely Bank Holiday - full of happiness and much deserved surprises!!

:hug: to all other Pingus!

xxxx


----------



## toby2

Happy Birthday Nicky, hope you had a lovely onex


----------



## shmoo75

Tested again today and I am going to say :bfn: as there was a 2nd line but, looks more like a colourless evap but, sometimes it looks like a super, super faint, light pink colour :confused:.com is what I am. Oh well test again tomorrow.


----------



## hekate

sorry shmoo!:hugs:

I will be away for a couple of days (until friday)....having a nice quiet little break in west wales....hoping the weather will be kind and that my BnB withdrawal won't be to bad:rofl:

have a nice week all!


----------



## toby2

schmoo its still early days for you, am having everything crossed
Hekate have a lovely holiday
I have just notice team pingu is the longest team thread on the board- woo hoo!!
xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hekate - have a nice break hunni :hugs:

Shmoo - still keeping everything crossed for you hun :dust:

Toby - yeah team Pingu is the longest running thread as we were the original 'Team' then everyone else liked the idea so made their own

Pingu members should be very proud :smug:

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/Pingu/Pingu.jpg xx


----------



## toby2

I actually like pingu as well........my little boy thinks he is hilarious!
how you feeling after your birthday nicky?
x


----------



## shmoo75

I think I am out girls:cry: Went to the loo and when I wiped it was light pink. Been having cramps as well. When I changed my 1st tampon of the day after it beingin for an hr it was dark no clots, changed the 2nd one an hr later and, that had hardly anything on it. Will see how it goes overnight and tomorrow morning and go from there. How much is IB or, am I grabbing at straws?


----------



## toby2

Schmoo(((((((((((((()))))))))))))))so understand you grasping at straws but it doesnt sound good:(


----------



## Anababe

Hey :D

SOrry not been around much. No laptop so difficult to get online now.

Congratulations Poshie :happydance:

Sorry the :witch: got you Shmoo :( :hugs:

Nicky - Hope you had a lovely birthday hun :)

Hekate - Have a nice break hun, hope the weather stays nice for you :)

Hope everyone else is ok! :hug:

xxx


----------



## LeaArr

Sorry Shmoo Fingies crossed for you though.


----------



## LittleMermaid

oh no shmoo .... here's hoping its ib and not witchywitch. xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Shmoo - :hug: sounds too much to be implantation babe sorry :( xx


----------



## Wallie

Good luck to everyone who is testing soon. I'm off on my holidays on Sunday but I should be able to get online occassionally to check how everyone is doing.

I'll hopefully ovulate whilst I'm away and should be in the 2ww on my return.

take care,

:hug:


----------



## LeaArr

oooo enjoy your holidays!


----------



## shmoo75

Hekate - Hope you enjoy some time away hun 

Wallie - Hope you enjoy your holiday hun and FX for conceiving a holiday :baby:

Yep :witch: got and she got me good and bad this morning full force. Will have to take some pain relief which I hardly ever take!! Damn that bloomin' :witch:


----------



## LittleMermaid

shmoo ... sorry that the evil one got you this morning - :grr: that witch x :hugs:

wallie - enjoy your time away; good luck catching that eggie! x


----------



## sam*~*louize

Checking up on you all!

Team Pingu certainly was the first - and I named it w00p!! lol! 
COngrats to the three BFP's for this month, and FX and SMily dust for everyone else!!


----------



## toby2

:hug:schmoo:hug: what a roller coaster of a cycle you have had, sorry it nded like this but i guess at least you know now?


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey girls, 

How is everyone today? :hug: schmoo ... maybe next month fingers firmley crossed.

Not sure if im trying this month or just having a break ... am due to have a laporoscomy soon as docs think i may have endometriosis not sure what is is or anything but hoping for the best. Glad i can chat on here to you girls. 

:hug: Hope :hug:


----------



## Su11

Hey Ladies :wave:

sorry been away for a few days had a couple of toughies.

Wow looks like i missed alot while i was away the few days , dont know where to start.

Hugs congrats to Toby and Poshie ;) :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hey Nickty75 - how are you doing? - thanks for offering me a shoulder to cry on means alot :)

Shmoo - :hugs: :hissy::witch: she needs :gun:

Lyns - good to see you hun :hugs:

LM - how you doing hun?

Wallie - happy holidays

Learr - Hey :wave:

Hope&Faith - sorry the :witch: got you too.

Sammielouise - hey - Hows being a mummy?

:hugs: to all and lots of :dust:

Im all good - bit tired - tested today and was :bfn: but think it was def too early - few symptoms im trying my darndest to ignore.
yes my name is Su and i am a poas addict 
:rofl:


----------



## Su11

oh :hugs: and :dust: to anyone i forgot


----------



## Lyns

Pingu's - I had a little bit of good news today...and well overdue, me thinks. My results came in and my pregnancy doesn't appear to have been molar. I'm so relieved. *phew*

I have an FS appt on the 9th June, as now of course the question arises as to why I have lost 2 babies in 6 months....but at least it wasn't molar. 

What the future brings, I have no idea......we have decided we aren't going to TTC at the moment, at least until we know whats going on (full details of all that decision in my journal) but at least the option may be there sooner rather than later if we choose.....and if it was molar, that choice may have been taken away from us.

Hope you all OK xxxx


----------



## Su11

Fantastic news Lyns that it wasnt a molar - :hugs:
You must do what you feel is right for you and your OH

:hug: again


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hi everyone!

Sorry Ive not been around much recently, v busy at work, and to be honest been feeling a bit flat too :shrug: no idea why really just fed up generally. However not wanting to bring down the mood, I have begun poas opkstylee today, nothing yet of course, and will def dtd, maybe starting tomorrow if DH is feeling in the mood! (maybe that will cheer me up eh :rofl:).

Lyns ... Im so pleased that your news was good, in that it wasnt molar, and that you have an appt with the FS. With you all the way hunni! xxx

:hugs: and :dust: to all xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Lyns - About bloomin' time you had some good news hun. Very glad to hear it wasn't molar and, that you have a FS soon. And some time off TTC might help ease stress levels and all that. FX that get some answers at your FS appointment and, that you can still TTC if that is what you choose to do.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lm - Know how you feel hun does get you down sometimes. We've all been there at some time :hugs::hugs:

H&F - We are here for you when ever you need us hun. I think the relaxed approach this cycle for you is the way forward as, you wont be seeing your OH alot and, you never know the next cycle the relaxed approach might continue and, work for you. FX and :hugs:

Su11 - :hugs::hugs: you got through those tough days hun can only get brighter and better

Sammie - :wave: nice to see you hun. Hows your beautiful daughter? 

The damn :witch: is being such a bitch to me:hissy::hissy: I had quite a light AF last time and, boy am I paying for it now!!!! Changing my tampon every 2hrs during the day and, wearing pads at night!!! Roll on the end of the week when she should be nearly gone!


----------



## toby2

:hug:schmoo she really is an utter cowbag, hope she goes sooner rather than later for you
:hugs:LM sorry you are feeling flat, hopefully your poas ation will perk you up?I always find the bit of my cycle until i get a +opk a bit of a funnytime:hugs:
Lyns am so glad for your good news, like you say at least now the choice is yours after you have seen fs:hugs:
:hugs:hf hope things work out how you want
:hugs:su some days are really crappy but am glad they are passing for you
girls i just need to check, is it ok for me to linger here? I cant face first tri as both my loses have come at 13wks and i cant face 8wks of baby excitment for it then to come to nothing....
lots of love


----------



## sam*~*louize

She's good thanks girls, it certainly is tiring, and I thought pregnancy was! Not that i'd change it for the world mind you! Wishing you all good luck with the upcoming appointments, and impending BFP's! JUne is a few days away and that means 3 more BFP's!!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Stay as long as you need to toby! :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Toby - of course you can stay here babe :friends:

we'd rather preggo Pingus stayed here to keep us company than buggering off & forgetting about us as soon as they get their :bfp:'s xxx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Shmoo - :witch: :hugs:
> Su11 - 29th May
> NickyT75 - 8th June
> ReikiBaby -
> Wallie -
> Little Mermaid -
> Hekate -
> Krissi -
> Hope&faith09 -
> LeaArr - NTNP
> Lyns - on hold for the moment - but not for long hopefully :hugs:
> Sambatiki - (need update please)
> Chris77 - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Poshie
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! :happydance: xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! :happydance: Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!:happydance:
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: :baby: Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thursday 28th May Update :happydance::happydance: 

:happydance: updated the test board again! :happydance:

:happydance: for Lyns finally getting some good news! :happydance:

Big :hug: to Shmoo coz :witch: sneaked up & got her :grr: nasty old witch! 

Im sprinkling some extra special Pingu Good luck :dust: over Su11 - coz its now up to her to smash :pop: the current record :bodyb: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

and *as always *Good luck to everyone else wherever you may be in your cycles :dust: xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Lyns - Its sounds wrong to say "im pleased" but Im glad it doesnt look molar for you - at least that way you can ttc again when it suits you and not whats dictated to you (iyswim?). However a loss is still a loss, and whilst Im pleased you have some more positive news Im still very sorry for what youre going through right now :hugs:

Lm - Im sorry youre feeling down babe :hugs: :hugs: 

H&F - Try not to stress out too much this cycle hun, youre not gonna see OH much are you so it may be a little out of your control, just do what you can when you do see each other :kiss: lots of :dust: are you temping or using opks at all yet?

Su11 - Im sorry youve had a few tough days :flower: we're always about if you wanna chat - even if its not ttc related! :hugs:

Sammie - :wave: nice to see you babe. Have you got a parenting journal 
yet?

Nicky - Im sorry ov is being elusive this month! I hope youre not in for another one of those killer cycles like a few months back :dust: Glad you had a good birthday and that youve now recovered :hugs: 

Shmoo - Im really sorry the damn :witch: is being such a bitch to you :gun:

Toby & Poshie!! :baby::baby: congratulations girls!!! Yey for February babies! Aquarians rule! :blush: 

Sorry If ive missed anyone :blush: Hope youre all well :hugs: I have been a bit preoccupied with stuff so sorry if I havent popped by your journals - but Im trying to catch up now! :hugs:

I have my 20 week scan on Monday and nervous is not the word! :dohh:


----------



## hope&faith09

i dont think im going to temp this month i think im literally going to chill out get on with everything else im supposed to be doing and concntrate on loosing the weight i want rid of ... but of course when me and OH are together theres nothing to stop us having some fun!!! 

I hope everyones ok ... I think i have flu as OH had it and expected to be looked after now im coming down with it he has disappeared off to work. Was supposed to be going out for a meal tonight as he starts his new job on Monday and hes going to be away so thought we would make the most of the time togther. Not looking forward to moving house in the near future altho hope this house sells soon! 

Sorry for ranting 

lots of love and hugs


----------



## sam*~*louize

Honey - no journal no! It took me weeks to get a birth story up let alone keep a journal up to date!

Toby - my LO is almost 6 weeks old and im still here - was here all through pregnancy - we don't want our girlies disappearing on gaining a BFP as it was all of us who we chatted through TTC! Best wishes, FX


----------



## toby2

morning pingus-am going to my allotment to plant my sweetcorn plants i have been lovingly growing, will be surrounding them with lots of slug pellets!!


----------



## toby2

how do i get a pingu in my sig??


----------



## Lyns

Toby2....right click the logo in someone elses signature and then choose 'copy image location'.

The go to 'edit signature', choose 'insert image' and then paste the image location into the URL box that appears, and OK it.....

HTH x


----------



## toby2

dont get that as a right click option?only save picture as or copy...


----------



## Lyns

Errr....I do on mine. *scratches head* 

OK then try pasting this into the 'image location' in 'edit signature'

https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u208/shorty-73/TeamPingu-1.jpg


----------



## toby2

cant do it!!think i must be being a bit special!!


----------



## hekate

I am back girls! was so peaceful and relaxing in west wales...loved it! But also nice to come back to see the babies (my 3 dogs and 5 cats)...missed them lots!


Lyns - glad they could rule molar out! good luck for the FS appointment!:hugs:

shmoo - sorry hun....so cruel when the witch gets you like that! as if it is not bad enough that she comes at all!:hugs:

nicky- how are you? were about in your cycle are you...I lost track:blush:

LM - poor chick! sorry you been feeling low! :flower:...hopefully you will have a pos opk soon....ovulation usually cheers me up for a couple of days!

wallie - have a nice holiday! and good luck! babydust!

su11 - :hugs:

toby - please stay! we would miss you! 

H&F - hope you feel better soon!

honeysunshine -good luck for your scan! can't wait to see scan pictures! how can you bear not finding out the gender? I think I would burst!:rofl:

sammie - bless you! I bet you are very tiered:sleep:, but she must be sooo worth it!

anababe- how are you doing babe? missing your antics about little caeden....must check out your journal......

:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Hekate - welcome back hun :hugs:

not really sure where I am in my cycle TBH :shrug: its day 20 something but not sure if I've Ov'd or anything so im just chilling out and taking it as it comes...

cant be arsed with TTC at the moment so just trying the relaxed approach for a while xx


----------



## hekate

maybe the relaxed approach will work for you! good luck hun!


----------



## Anababe

Hiya

Im still here just cant get on much with no laptop :( hope everyone is ok :hugs: :D Good luck for more BFP's in June :dust::dust:

:hug: :hug:

xxx


----------



## shmoo75

:witch: looks like she is on her way out :happydance::happydance: hope she hurry's up and buggers off. Now I have to go out and get my friends daughter a pressie to take round this morning! Talk about leaving things to the last minute. I'll pop to Tesco's and get her some clothes as, she has far too many toys and, she's getting an ipod she is 8!!!


----------



## toby2

Morning team pingu!its stupid early and i am wide awake whilst everyone else is fast asleep!!
Lovely to se you annababe-not long till your 20wk scan-are you finding out what flavour?:baby:
Nicky hope your chilled approach works well for you, up to anything nice this weekend?
hekate glad you had a good time away, my cats always sulk when i have been away and dont ome near me for at least a day-hope you are getting better treatment from your babies!!:happydance:
Thanks for trying to help me yesterdy lyns, my other signiture someone just posted me a line of stuff which i copied and pasted into my sig removing the * which was so straight forward even i couldnt mes it up!!:dohh:
sammie thanks for making me welcoe, def wont be even venturing into first tri...well probably ever since it will take my 12wk scan to reasuure me and then it will be too late!:blush:
Hope and faith did you flu develop?hope you are being looked after if it did!
Goodluck with your scan on monday honeysumshine, not long to wait now-you must be goin the same day as annababe?:baby:
(((((((lyns &su11))):hug:
LM hows things with you now?havnt seen you for a while nicky will be after you!!!!:rofl:
schmoo i hope the:witch:has let up on you by now:hugs:
lots of love to any pingu ladies i didnt find!!!
i am off to d a car boot today, wish me luck!!


----------



## toby2

ooo hello schmoo i just missed you!
x


----------



## HoneySunshine

Yep her scan is 1st thing, mine is last. Anababe has found out she is on team blue but Im sticking to team yellow! Gonna keep you all in suspense a little longer :rofl: (and me!).

Hows the pregnancy going Toby?

Shmoo is it me or is 8 too young for an ipod??? Oh Im so not prepared for all this! :blush: yey for :witch: leaving though! :dust:

Hekate I hope you had a lovely relaxing break, you deserved it! Hope youve got some sunshine now where you are?

Nicky its a lovely feeling not knowing where you are in your cycle - it was my lucky cycle when I tried that approach! :happydance: fx it takes some pressure off you and Sean and this is your lucky cycle too! :dust:

Simone - good luck for Monday chickpea! txt me as soon as youve had it done xxx

LM, Lyns and Su - hope youre all ok and keeping well xxx :hugs: 

Hope and Faith Im sorry youre poorly hun :hugs:

Sammie! :wave: hiya! :kiss: kisses to Layla xx


----------



## hekate

I am of to the Bristol Vegan Fayre today!:happydance:

so excited! it's the biggest event for vegans :cloud9:....with loads of sales stalls....loads of vegan foods.....including chocolate cake and ice cream! :munch:....
and there is a stage with music and entertainment....and it's mainly open air...and the weather is gorgeous! :yipee:

I am off! :plane::haha:


----------



## Su11

Good Morning Pingus :wave:

I hope everyones good. :hugs:

Well I tested yesterday & today and I got :bfp:.
Im so stunned just been sitting here shaking.
Used a frer this morning and line came up straight away was bit faint but def pink and there.

OMG

I just cant believe it

:dust: to everyone else.

Sorry im not posting more can barely type im shaking so much.


----------



## LittleMermaid

*Congratulations *Su

Sooooo pleased for you, after your week, thats just the best news hunni!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lyns

OMG Su....thats fantastic. Conratulations Hunni! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Thats a record this month isnt it (?) ... 4 preggo pingus! :wohoo:


----------



## Anababe

Wow congratulations su!! 4 BFP's this month! Thats amazing :happydance: xx


----------



## Su11

Hey Pingu's!!!!!

Thank you all so much - im still stunned cant believe it.


----------



## HoneySunshine

OMG Su :shock: 

That is FANTASTIC news!!! :happydance: :happydance:

Yey!!!!! :wohoo:

Congratulations!


----------



## NickyT75

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! :headspin: :yipee: :dance: :happydance: Su11 congratulations babe! :headspin: :yipee: :dance: :happydance:

:wohoo: Wooooooooooohooooooooooooo!! :wohoo:

we have officially broken our record :wohoo: im soooooooooooooooooo chuffed!! :yipee:

OMG! this is Awesome!!!!!

:cloud9: :yipee: :cloud9: :yipee: :cloud9: :yipee: :cloud9: :yipee: :cloud9: :yipee: :cloud9: :yipee: :cloud9: :yipee: :cloud9: :yipee: :cloud9: :yipee: :cloud9: :yipee: :cloud9: 

Team Pingu im sooooooooooo proud of you all :friends: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! :wohoo: :headspin: :yipee: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo:

we are the BEST team EVER!!!! :happydance: :headspin: :yipee: :dance: :headspin: :yipee: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## Su11

Hi,

Glad I could help out.

Really isnt sinking in yet.

Gona test again 2mrw to be double sure and gona do a cb digi to be ultra sure lol

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

NickyT75 said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! :wohoo: :headspin: :yipee: :dance: :happydance: :wohoo:
> 
> we are the BEST team EVER!!!! :happydance: :headspin: :yipee: :dance: :headspin: :yipee: :dance: :happydance:

Oh yeah! The original, The best x


----------



## NickyT75

:wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: Im SOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooo excited!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: xx


----------



## Su11

sure are =0)

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## toby2

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
yay well done su!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Have been having a really crappy week up till now....

But :wohoo: im bouncing :yipee: now!! 

Cant stop smiling!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: xx


----------



## Su11

Yay for team Pingu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumpup:

Glad its helped you cheer up NickyT75 :hugs:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:friends::friends:


:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Su11 - :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> NickyT75 - 8th June
> ReikiBaby -
> Wallie -
> Little Mermaid -
> Hekate -
> Krissi -
> Hope&faith09 -
> Shmoo -
> LeaArr - NTNP
> Lyns - on hold for the moment - but not for long hopefully :hugs:
> Sambatiki - (need update please)
> Chris77 - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Poshie, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! :happydance: xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! :happydance: Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!:happydance:
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: :baby: Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Saturday 30th May Update :happydance::happydance: 

:happydance: updated the test board again! :happydance:

:happydance:HUGE congratulations to Su11:happydance: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance:


:mrgreen: Well.... it looks like the extra special Pingu Good luck :dust: I sprinkled on Su11 worked :happydance: :yipee: :happydance:

so here is a bit more lucky dust for the rest of us...

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Mark this date in your calenders Pingu's coz today is the day we are officially going down in history as the most successful team EVER!!! 

with 4yes4:bfp:'s in 1 month!! :happydance: woop woop! :happydance:

Well done everyone - you have made me so proud of you all for our achievements!! :friends:

Lets try to keep the momentum going and be as successful in June too ! :dust: :dust: xxx


----------



## Su11

Thanks NickyT75. :hugs:

Sure did help. =0)

Yay Pingus!!!!!! :happydance:

come on girls, lots of :dust: to you all


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Its nearly our 1 year Pingu bday too! :wohoo:


----------



## Poshie

YAY!! Congratulations Su !! :happydance: This is fabulous news and what a great month May is turning out to be eh ;) :yipee: :yipee: 

What is the record for most :bfp: in one month for team pingu Nicky?


----------



## Su11

Yay.

Thanks Poshie - Were bout 5 days apart.

Lucky Cycle 7 hay 

=0)

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Come on Pingus more :bfp:'s please.


----------



## Poshie

Lucky Cycle 7 indeed! :happydance: :yipee:

Yes you are just a few days behind me, we are bump buddies ;)

:cloud9:

Come on team, we need some more :bfp: !


----------



## NickyT75

Poshie this is our new record.... 4 :bfp:'s in 1 month :happydance: xx


----------



## Su11

Poshie - Yay bump buddies =0) & lucky cycle 7.

Yay Pingus. :happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Well done girls :friends: 

hope its gonna be (unlucky for some but) lucky number 13 for me this time xx


----------



## hekate

WOW:yipee::yipee::yipee:

MEGA CONGRATS to Su11! Have a happy, healthy pregnancy!

how fab is that?! 4:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: in one month!

:wohoo:


----------



## toby2

nicky I really hope it is too, you are always so gracious about everyone elses good news, would be lovely if it was yours next((((((()))))
am off out in the sun again although will be covering my burnt rm from yesterday up!!!
xx


----------



## Poshie

Nicky, nothing would make me happier than to welcome you over to first tri Hun :hugs:

Lucky Cycle 13 coming up! :happydance:


----------



## hekate

went to the fayre yesterday and it was lovely! loads of like minded people, music and nice stuff to buy and fabulous food ( I am still full :rofl:) and amazing sunshine (tho I burnt my arms, face and legs)

and then we bumped into our donor with his partner and two of his children...and they were really nice, friendly and very cute! was nice to meet them...

of to argos now to buy a new lawnmower....not that I am looking forward to cutting the grass in the boiling heat...but I am not complaining about the nice weather!

hope you are all having a nice day!

:hug:


----------



## shmoo75

Already said it via text hun but, I'll say it again CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::cloud9::baby::happydance:On your :bfp: hun bun

Nicky - So hope this is lucky cycle 13 for you and, I well and trully 2nd what Poshie said.

I am removing my ticker after I have posted this and, I wont poas until I am due to test HPT :shock: trying to be more relaxed and not stress myself out from now on. Wish me luck girls and help keep me strong! The :sex: has commenced this morning. I only asked OH for kiss and, next thing I know he was dragging me upstairs:rofl::rofl: That's what happens when you don't give it to him for just over a wk:rofl::rofl::rofl: Men what are they like? I have told him every night just to be sure doubt he'll manage it but, I can hope! Nicky i was planning on testing on CD42 but, that will be 06/07 so, decided I will test on 30/06 to try and give us our last :bfp: in june but, if by some miricale its too early I will test again on 06/07 and hopefuly be one of the 1st in July to get a :bfp: Damn these long stupid cycles!


----------



## hekate

Toby - copy and paste this and then take the * at the beginning out...hope this works!

[*IMG]https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u208/shorty-73/TeamPingu-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## sparkle_smile

Hey everyone....hoping I can join this Team 

It looks pretty successful, hopefully you can send some of that baby dust my way! Just starting my 2nd cycle of TTC. Looking for some people who can I can share the experience with!!

xxxx


----------



## Poshie

Hey welcome to Team Pingu sparkle :D

You are most welcome to join us and we wish you lots of luck :dust:

May has been a bumper month for :bfp: so we are on a roll!


----------



## sparkle_smile

Hey poshie. Thankyou for ur message. Let's hope June is my month! X


----------



## toby2

welcome sparkles and thanks hekate!!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Welcome to Team Pingu Sparkle! Good Luck on you ttc journey! - may it be a short one and the Pingu luck be with you xxx

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Lyns

Hello Sparkle_smile......welcome to Pingu life! Hope your TTC stay with us is short and sweet xx


----------



## shmoo75

Welcome Sparkle :wave: looks like you have long cycles like me. Mine are about 42 days how about you?

Bloomin' hayfever has really kicked in this weekend!!! I have spen most of today sneezing and with puffy swollen red itchy eyes:hissy::hissy:My @@'s are also hurting and, I have had an outbreak of spots!! Maybe I'm heading for a shorter cycle this time like I did after my 1st m/c just incase I will grab OH again tonight and hopefully every night:happydance::happydance: for :sex: being back on my menu


----------



## NickyT75

:hi: hello sparkle_smile :mrgreen:

Welcome to team Pingu! you will be made to feel most welcome here hun :friends: we are a very friendly bunch of Pingu's :)

If you want the Pingu team logo for your siggy Hekate has posted it a couple of posts ago ^^^ so you're in luck! :happydance: xx

best of luck for this month :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## NickyT75

hekate said:


> Toby - copy and paste this and then take the * at the beginning out...hope this works!
> 
> [*IMG]https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u208/shorty-73/TeamPingu-1.jpg[/IMG]

This is the logo details hun :happydance: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Evening Pingus ... !!

A special newbie welcome to sparkle! :hugs: and wishing you lots of :dust: luck on your ttc journey! x

Hope everyone is doing ok. Sorry ive been absent - well lurking at least - going to make an update in my journal this evening ... not much to report, but dont wanna slip into the realms of page3/4 now do I eh! :blush:

lots of love to all xxxx :hug:


----------



## sparkle_smile

Hey all. Wow thanks for the really warm welcome. I will definitely get the team pingu logo for my sig, so thankyou for the details!

I do have long irregular periods, usually about 40-45, this month was 50 days but I gave been so stressed. I'm having blood tests done Tuesday to check everything out, so I hope the results are ok. 

People don't tell you how stressful trying to conceive can be!

Hope u all are doing ok, thanks again for your wonderful messages!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## toby2

good luck with your results
hello lm, hope you are back on page 1!!
lots of love
xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

sparkle_smile said:


> People don't tell you how stressful trying to conceive can be!

Oh its all comsuming!! Eventually you eat, drink, sleep and breathe ttc! literally!
Good Luck with your bloods hun - fx all is ok and maybe they can explain your long cycles.

I think Agnus Castus is quite good for regulating cycles? (Im sure someone will correct me if Im wrong) but Im sure Sammie & NikiJ used it before they got their :bfp:s?


----------



## NickyT75

Hi LM :hi: good to see you babe :hugs:

Sparkle - best of luck with your blood tests sweetie :dust: xx


----------



## NickyT75

:hi: Toby & Honey :)

how are our lovely preggo Pingu's doing? :friends:

I see Anababe had a lovely 20wk scan & likkle Logan is perfect :cloud9: xx


----------



## krissi

Hi girls hope everyone is enoying the sun, my back is a very sore shade of pink after prancing around in my bikini scaring the neighbours yesterday, might not be pg but I def have a ttc bump lol!


----------



## toby2

i know it sounds stupid but i dont count myself as preg yet in my head, am just counting the days until i can tell my dr(next week) see the m/w (10wks) and have my scan (12wks)when i have seen it i will belive it iykwim and before then i am just trying to keep myself sane, pma everything is ok.
i am a little pink in places too!cant believe quite how hot it is!!!


----------



## Su11

Hey Ladies :wave:

Hope your all good.

A ok here.

Hi Sparkle :wave: welcome to Team Pingu

Hows everyone today?


----------



## LittleMermaid

Haven't been able to get on the site all evening :hissy: - maintenance msg from bnb team! Popped on the FB page for a bit but not much happening there either! Did post tho! Lol!! So just a quick hello and g/nite, as in bed and using blackberry to see if I cld connect and yay! Will update prop 2mrw when I land at work/desk! Nite nite all xxx


----------



## toby2

morning lovely pingu ladies, how is everyone today?


----------



## krissi

Morning toby, good thanks, went swimming at 6am this morning and swam 1/2 a mile in 20 mins so really pleased with myself!!

How r u and bump hun?


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya! Sorry I couldnt update yesterday after my scan but bnb was down :hissy: thankfully the stressing is over (for now) little one is perfect - and a show off by all accounts! We stayed on Team Yellow (much to Simones disappointment) but like me everyone will have to wait a while to find out!!

I posted pics in my journo if anyone is interested - Im not adverse to people guessing the sex - coz we'll never really find out for sure til B-Day anyway :yipee: So guess away!

I hope everyone is ok :dust: to you all


----------



## NickyT75

:yipee: Yay! im so glad everything is perfect Honey :yipee:

Cant believe you stayed on team yellow tho :shock: :rofl:

there is no way on earth id be able to resist finding out babys sex :rofl: but it will be a lovely suprise for you so well done :friends: xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

I know what you mean HS - having bnb down last night was like losing my mobile :rofl:
Popping over to check out preggo journals for updates ...

Hope everyone else is ok!

Updated my journal as I got my opk+ last night, which Im pleased about, have been dtd lots this week, so fingers xd this pingu luck is gonna help me (and everyone else) out this month eh! Cmon :bfp:s ... we've got to beat the May record in June!!!

xxxx


----------



## toby2

krissi am jealous of your early morning swim- in my head i am going to do that but i never seem to manage to get myself to the pool!
honey thats fab news, being on team yello will give you motivation when it come s to push time!!
:happydance:for opk and lucky cycle for lm
i plucked up courage to go to dr's this morn and book my midwifes appointment-it is tomorrow which has totally thrown me but hey ho, less time to stress over it i suppose:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
for all the pingu ladies
xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Good Luck for tmrw Toby2! You'll be fine! I cant believe youre 7 & 5 already!!

Krissi I am also jealous of your swim! Id do anything to be able to go swimming right now!


----------



## toby2

I am not really, i am atually 5+5 as i had a long cycle last month but my ticker is done by date of lmp which is how mw will do it too, they never listen to anything you say different and to be honest it suits me as it means i will get my scan earlier!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

thats true - even though my dates and scan dates are exactly the same - bang on, Midwife wants me to go by hers!!

Its only 2 days difference, so no biggie! But surely if mine and scans are exactly the same my edd should go from that not hers?? aparently not!!


----------



## toby2

heh heh there's no point in saying it,they just dont listen!!!


----------



## LittleMermaid

HS - Totally forgot to add in my post that you are sooooo incredibly patient to stay on team yellow .... I would soooooo have to know so I could plan everything (even with the risk that it might be wrong at the end - well hopefuly not eh) :rofl:


----------



## toby2

morning lovely pingu ladies
xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

How was your mwe appt toby? All good I hope! xxx

Got another opk+ last night, DTD and then had some cracking ov action going on in my tum! :wohoo: Hoping to have caught the lil buggers this time! :rofl:

Love to all xxx


----------



## toby2

here's hoping LM!!!
MW appointment was fine, she was lovely and just took bare minimum of details instead of the usual hours worth- I have a scan date of 9th July and then i can go back and see he to do everything provided all is well, so a 5ww for me...


----------



## shmoo75

Honey - :happydance: that your 20wk scan went well and, well done for staying on team yellow. Thats the team I will be on once I eventually get that far that is!

Toby - Glad MW wasn't too long and, they are going by your LMP but, can't you get an earlier scan as you have had a m/c? I know I am entilteled(spelling?:rofl:) to one at 6wks

Well, as you might of guessed I caved and have been poas:rofl::rofl: didn't last long did I? Well, OPK Mon was a faint +. last night was again a faint + but, darker than Mondays. I am currently sitting at work with cramps all along the top of my hair down there! Belly is also bloated and upon checking my cervix it is wet! Not sure if its EWCM but, will poas OPK style again tonight so and, of course we will :sex: like we have been every night since Sunday!


----------



## toby2

go schmoo go!!!
they wont scan early here until you have had three m/c-to be honest i am ok with that, both my angels would have had a heartbeat at 6/7wks and i dont want to see that if i am then going to lose them-12wks is ok with mexx


----------



## sam*~*louize

hi girls, congrats su on the bfp!!!! well done team pingu!!!

honey i didnt use AG hun, people talkedabout it so i knew what it did thats all!
hope your all well girls - nicky keep smiling!! your so strong for us all!


----------



## HoneySunshine

ah right, wasnt sure, I knew we talked about it! I know someone used it, but got confused as to who! Our Pingu talks over the past year have all blended in to each other!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey girls, 

Sorry havent been around much been getting my head round being alone this month not sure when im due to ovulate but seeing OH on Friday. How is everybody? 

Love and Hugs to all
x x x


----------



## shmoo75

Hope&Faith - Hi hun. I'm fine and I don't know when I will be OV either! Damn these stupid cycles of ours. I am having OV type symptoms at the mo though eventhough, the :witch: left 2days ago!! I have had a 21 day cycle before so, anything can and will happen is what I have learned in the past! :happydance: for seeing your OH tomorrow hun not long now. Just grab him when you can this cycle and :sex: as much as you can when you do see him and see what happens.

Really don't know if I have OV or not. Had cramps all evening last night but, they gradually faded away to alevel that was bearable and I went to sleep after :sex: of course. POAS OPK and it was the as Tuesday's not as dark as the control line so, who knows. Wil continue to feed my poas addiction eventhough I said I wouldn't :blush::rofl::rofl: But then I think you guys all knew I would cave and poas anyway!


----------



## hope&faith09

I cant wait until tomorrow! feeling rather lonely on my own, will definately try and get some :sex: in over the weekend and i dont think he is too far away next week so may get to see him a couple of times then before i get to go on holiday! yay! But we have his son this weekend so it can be difficult to get any time to ourselves. I miss him so much and this is only his first week away :cry: 

I would really love to get a :bfp:this month and then i will have something to focus on for the next three months while he is away. 

Congrats on all the :bfp: last month. Go pingus go!!!

:hug: hope :hug:


----------



## Su11

Hey Ladies :wave:

How are you all today?

LM - Yay + opk - Come on :spermy: do your thang =0)

H&F - :hugs:

Schmoo - :hugs: fx crossed hunni 

Toby2 - glad mw went good.

Nickyt75 - :hug:

Sammie - thanks hun

Honeyshine - yay for your scan - glad alls good.

Wheres Anababe & Poshie ?

Is it ok if I stay her for a bit as im not ready to move over yet?

If ive forgotten anyone soz - didnt mean it :blush:

:hugs: & :dust: to all


----------



## HoneySunshine

Anababe had no laptop atm, so she is spending Mummy time with Caeden before Logan arrives and keeping her house tidy :rofl: she's also decorating!!
She can only get on briefly once a week(ish).

Su, congrats on your :bfp: (sorry, cant remember if I said before ((nappy brain :dohh:)) you dont ever have to move over! 

Team Pingu is open for all, ntnp, ttc, preggers and most recently given birth! So dont go jumping ship :shipw: if you dont want :hugs:


----------



## hekate

hello pingu's!

sorry have not been around...nothing to report...
thought I was getting close to ovulation and had insem yesterday...still no pos opk today so I am not even in with a chance this month (as it looks like I am not going to be able to have another insem)...

hope you are all well!
x


----------



## NickyT75

Hekate - :hug: sorry babe but hopefully you will be able to get another insem organised

Su11 - please stay here babe :friends:

sorry for neglecting you all recently my lovely ladies but I havent been coming on here very much coz I was heading for a melt down :wacko: 

- im fine so dont worry :friends: im just taking a wee bit of a back seat for a little while...

I'll still be around to keep an eye on everyone & I might reappear in all my glory at any moment :rofl: so dont get complacent! :rofl: 

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## hekate

sending you a big fat:hug:


----------



## hekate

morning ladies!

had a peak on fertility monitor finally this morning...after my body playing horrible tricks on me (had strong ov type cramps thu).....
just sent a text to my donor and it looks like he might be able to call....fingers tightly crossed he can make it!!!


----------



## toby2

That all sounds good hekate:happydance:
big squidgy :hug: to you nicky as well- dont put your whip and gold stars away for too long or we will all be bunking off on a daily basis before you know it!!!
not much to report from me, am basically a bit of a mentalist at the mo and spend my days sympton spottinng and alternatively convincing myself everything is fine or every thing is not fine :headspin:
oh dear!!
much love
xx


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: Im here!..... that didnt last long did it?? :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:

(I was just gonna have a peek & not post but I cant NOT reply to you coz I love you all too much :friends:)


:yipee: Hekate thats fantastic news! :yipee: im keeping EVERYTHING crossed that your donor can come (no pun intended!) :rofl:

Toby - do you have your scan date through yet hun? I know how worrying this time is right now for you but hopefully it will pass quickly and your scan will be here in no time :happydance: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Afternoon!! :hi:

Glad to see you are back on form Nicky! yay!

hekate - :wohoo: for ov cramps and your donor being able to get to you very soon!

toby - :hugs: keep smiling hunni ... cant wait to hear about your scan date!

Hello and :hugs: to everyone else ... hope everyone is having a lovely Saturday!

No new news from me, 4 DPO today and counting! Too early for symptoms, but not for symptomistis :rofl: 

So to keep up tradition .... pinging sensation in my @@s, light crampy type feeling in lower tummy - but this could be gas (eww), as Ive been kinda bunged up down there! :blush: Milk in my coffee smells funny (its not off, still in use by date!).

Feeding the 'itis' in me and you all! :rofl:

Need to update journal ... lots of love to all xxxxxxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

:friends:
 



Attached Files:







funny-3.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## toby2

heh heh that made me laugh!!!
scan date 9th july-seems a long way away but i am going to get there!!!!


----------



## hekate

NickyT75 said:


> :yipee: Hekate thats fantastic news! :yipee: im keeping EVERYTHING crossed that your donor can come (no pun intended!) :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: he was able to come after! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

no seriously I am so pleased he made the time...he is so lovely, more like a friend now!


Toby - hopefully the time until you have your scan will fly by hun :hugs:


nicky- glad you came back so quick!:hugs:


LM - LOVE the symptomitis....hope it turns into real symptoms and a real BFP soon!


hugs to everybody else!


----------



## Anababe

Hiya everyone

Ive not abandoned you dont worry.. thanks honey for the update on where i am :friends:

Ive enjoyed having no internet the last few weeks but now starting to really miss it.. i have nothing to do when caeden is in bed.. ive actually started to watch Emmerdale :shock: never thought it would get so bad :rofl: so ive now officially forgotten what it is to be 23 years old and enjoy my evenings watching all the soaps, with my cat, drinking tea :rofl::rofl: but i love it! :D hehe

Hope your all ok, sending lots of :dust: for more BFP's in June! :hugs::hugs:

xxx


----------



## toby2

heh heh doesnt sound so bad to be annababe!!
the sunshine is back-hurrah!!


----------



## LittleMermaid

5 DPO today and temp up to ... 36.94 :shock: Up 3 times in the night to pee WTF is going on with that eh :rofl:

Its raining this morning, quiet day for me at home, DH sleeping off his night shift, and my lil fluffers are all in, sleeping too!

:hugs: and :dust: to all! xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

:) sounds good to me LM! :happydance:

hope this is it for you babe :dust: xx


----------



## toby2

ooooooooooooooooooooo!exciting!
LM just incase you wanted to know, cb conception tests were reduced to £7 in tesco today.....


----------



## toby2

:hi: nicky
x


----------



## NickyT75

toby2 said:


> :hi: nicky
> x

:wave: Hiya babe :)

How are you? xx


----------



## NickyT75

Im still waiting for old cow bag :witch: to come and put me out of my misery :dohh:

Im on CD34 and was expecting her yesterday but im sure she'll be along soon as I've been a hormonal nightmare for the past week or so :rofl: xx


----------



## shmoo75

Nicky - :happydance: for being back! Know what you mean as, I have been away from B&B for most of the week as, been finding it abit hard keep :cry: but, I'm also alot better. What has been your longest cycle so far hun? Just trying to work out when you might test.

Hekate - :happydance: for your donor being able to come!!! And I mean that in ever sens of the word:rofl::rofl: FX for you hun

Anababe - Nice to hear from you not long now and October will be here and you will be a Mum of 2:happydance:

Honey - :happydance: also not long for you either hun soon be October before you know it and you will be a Mum of 1!:happydance::happydance:

LM - :rofl::rofl: what are you like hun?!? Syptom spotting from 1DPO?!

Still getting 2 lines on my OPK's but, none of them have been as dark or darker than control line yet so who knows! Didn't :sex: Friday or last night so, will start again from tonight. Been swimming this morning after only having less than 5hrs sleep!! Needless to say I have had a lie down but up and raring to go now!! Roast beef dinner for us today!


----------



## Lyns

Sorry I've been a bit quiet Pingu's...been a bit quiet really. Not knowing where in my cycle I am, and not really TTC anyway, at least until after we've seen the FS in (gulp!) 2 days time and know a bit more as to how supported we might be through all this, if we decide to go for it again.

I think.........maybe I've got something going on. Can't describe it, but just feel like Ovulation may not be too far away. Nothing on OPK's and obviously, not having known what was CD1, (and cos it would be accurate with having HCG in my system for a while post mc), I'm not using my CBFM at the mo...

So, will update you in a couple of days.....lots of love and luck to you all. I'm looking forward to hearing about our first June BFP's xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Shmoo - :hug: sorry you have been feeling rubbish too hun

Lyns - its good to see you babe :) best of luck at the FS tomorrow 

im not planning to test as im sure :witch: will be here by the end of the day (im 13DPO & my LP is anything between 10-13 days) 

its interesting that my temp has risen slightly for the past 2 mornings... so I guess in theory - if :witch: doesnt arrive today and my temp goes up again tomorrow I would consider testing (but thats highly unlikely) xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning All! (almost arvo, omg where has the time gone this morning!)

Temp still high, but dropped a lil this morning, now at 36.76. Bit bunged up downstairs iykwim and soooo hot all morning, like beads of perspiration on my forehead :blush: bloomin hormones being naughty!

Nicky, nice lil temp rise there this morning! Hopeful as always, that is does whats its required to do, and stay high! Well, we have to be hopeful for you dont we hunni! :hugs: Ban the b:witch: :gun: the :witch: 

Lyns, will be thinking of you tomorrow hunni. xxx

Hello to everyone else this morn/arvo! 

Back later ... must get on with some work :blush: xxxx


----------



## toby2

getting some popcorn whilst i watch your charts ladies :munch:....
schmoo :hug:
:hug:lyn,good luck tomorrow
today i am feeling...sick! phew!


----------



## hekate

LM - hope your temp stays nice and high! :hugs:

NickyT - that would be great if you temp went up again tomorrow hun...you never know! good luck babe! :hugs:

Toby - yeah for the sickness....that has to be a good sign...some reassurance....:hugs:

Lyns - good luck for tomorrow...hope you can get some answers and support!:hugs:


I think I finally ovulated...after my body playing tricks on me for days on end...really late in my cycle...I think it was that stomach bug I had that keep ov away....so even the second insem might have been too early.....but not counting myself out completly....
I am counting today as 1dpo.....that means I should test on the 20th....


:hug: to all!


----------



## Su11

Hey Ladies :wave:

How are you all today?

Lyns - hope it goes ok.

Shmoo - :hugs:

Nickyt75 - FX and :dust: and :hugs:

Hekate - :happydance:

LM - love the symptom spotting - lets hope this is it lucky cycle 7 =0)

toby2 - how you feeling?

Anababe - Hey hun - how are you? - emmerdale? Anababe hun why lol

Hugs and :dust: to everyone else ive forgotten.


----------



## Su11

and thanks for encouraging me to stay over here, I wont neglect my fellow pingus.


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks everyone :)

no sign of :witch: yet :shock: so we shall see what tomorrows temp brings I guess...? 

Love to all :hugs: xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey guys ... been away for a while again! Saw OH at the weekend and managed to have a little bit of fun pretty sure this wont be my month tho as i dont think we have been at it enuf! hoping to see him later in the week as i am getting lonely on my own! 

How is everyone else

Lots of love and hugs


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya Guys!! Popping in to drop off some :dust: Looks like I have alot to catch up on as was away over wkend so had better get reading! :shock:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Arffffternoon Pinguettes! 

Lets be 'avin ya then ...

Hope everyone is ok!?! 

Lyns - hoping to hear some good and/or better news later from your appt!

7 DPO for me today, temp at 36.71, still not too bad, but down from yesterday.

xxxx


----------



## toby2

go LM go!
Hang in there nicky:hug:
lyns hope everything went ok?
today i am still feeling:sick::happydance::happydance:
also very :sleep::happydance:
and sore (*)(*):happydance::happydance:
love and dust to all
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NickyT75

Well Pingu's...

:witch: has got me :( so its on to cycle #14 for me now :( xx


----------



## shmoo75

:grr::ninja::grr::gun: that :witch: down how dare she? Hope she leaves you quickly hun.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hekate

sorry hun!:hugs:


----------



## Lyns

Hey Pingu's....

Sorry she got you Nicky......:grr: I really wish I could change it for you.....no one deserves a BFP more...

Back from the FS. For what good it did me....update and rant in my journal....

https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-ac-journals/45155-lyndsays-sticky-eggy-hunt-215.html


----------



## hekate

oh Lyns!:hugs: just read your journal....
soooo sorry they are being so unsympathetic and illogical about it all....the thing that gets me most though is that woman saying to you "it can be a bit confusing" AFTER seeing your chart....that got to be the most ignorant and condescending thing I heard in a long time....did they really go to medical school or even read about fertility and conception??? :hissy::hissy::hissy: 

sending you lots of happy and healing vibes and hope you can get were you want to go without them.....:hugs:


----------



## Su11

Hey Ladies :wave:

Huge :hugs: Nickyt75 - Sorry she got you. I was really wishing hard for you hun.

Lyns - sorry hun :hugs: too.

LM - :wave: how you doing today

H&F - Hey good to see you.

Honeyshine - hows you & bump today?

Toby2 - Sorry your not feeling good today

:hugs: and :dust: to all


----------



## Su11

Sorry forgot you Hekate. Hope you ok too =0)


----------



## toby2

oh nicky thats such a pile of crap(((((((())))))))))
dont feel sorry for me su, i am glad as it means all is prob well
xxx


----------



## Su11

i know what you mean there is somethin comforting in the fact you feel like crap iykwim - lol


----------



## LittleMermaid

toby - Sorry (but pleased ykwim) about feeling :sick: xxx

Nicky - bad bad :witch: :gun: xx

Lyns - bad lady who you saw today ... off to :gun: her too xxx

(Im on a roll tonight eh :rofl:)

Su, hekate, shmoo ... hows u all doing? xxx

Where's H&F? Hope you are ok! xxx

Apols if I missed anyone ... got some mafia :gun: work to do tonight (as you can see) ... :rofl:


----------



## krissi

Sorry I have been MIA been mega busy lately.

Not much to report think I am about 5dpo or thereabouts according to FF. Not much exciting to report except I have CD21 test this Friday!!


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck for friday Krissi hun :hugs: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

8 DPO - Temp stayed the same! Seems I had a bit of a bum explosion this morning :blush: after last nights debarcle in the loo Such a relief tho I can tell you! :rofl: Tested but nothing to report ... updated my journal with more ramblings.

Good luck Krissi with your CD21 test! x

Hope everyone is ok today! :hugs: xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey im back ... been trying to get onto the internet so been missing chatting on here! I am now waiting for :witch: to arrive going on holiday on monday so guessing it :witch:will arrive sometime while im away but i will try to keep everyone updated. 

Generally had a real crappy week so far ended up fainting in m&s today not sure whats going on with my body been very :cry: and emotional today! 

How is everyone love and :hug: to :hug:everyone. 

Im sorry Nicky the :witch: is evil ... i dont :witch:think its ever going to let me get pregnant ... lots of :hugs:

Hope x


----------



## krissi

aww hope&faith r u ok hun, i have only ever fainted once and it scared the hell out of me big hugs xxx


----------



## Lyns

Oooh, fainting? Nice symptom, I have to say! Hope your OK though xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

H&F - hope you are ok hun! x

Lyns - nice to see your down another 2lbs - well done hunni! x

On a conference call at the mo (booooring!)!!! My temp is back up this morning 36.86, but got another BFN! Felt quite nauseous all morning, but it seems to have subsided now, but still got a weird feeling in my tum (could just be gas tho :rofl:)! 

Luv to all xxx


----------



## toby2

hiya pingu ladies!
keep up the poas LM!!hope you get a bfp soonxx


----------



## Su11

Hey Ladies :wave:

LM - im all good hun over here. U ok?

Hows the rest of you lovely lot doing today =0):hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hey Girlies!! Well its all getting exciting in here!! Whos testing after LM? Hekate?

Exciting!! I can almost taste those June :bfp:s 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lyns

Maybe if we smile vereeeee nicely at Grand Mistress Pingu Nicky....she may do us another Pingu update. Put me down for about 19th.....ish! xxx


----------



## hekate

oh wow Lyns! you decided to start trying again! good luck hun!


----------



## Lyns

hekate said:


> oh wow Lyns! you decided to start trying again! good luck hun!

Well it seemed a bit of a shame to waste a nice Ov IYKWIM! Then the doc pee'd me off beyond all belief, told me I was probably just old and had poor quality eggs, so I decided to show her :rofl:

Actually, they have agreed, albeit reluctantly, to investigate and do chromasomal abnormality testing as well as the usual thyroid, diabetes etc, and whilst we won't get any answers for 3 months, if at all....at least I know I will be supported and monitored if I do get lucky....and that has made me feel better about trying. I still feel like I'm shit-scared of losing, but if you ain't in the game, you ain't gonna win it, huh?


----------



## LittleMermaid

Afternoon Pinguettes!

TGIF ... its been a long (1) week (wait)!! :rofl:

10 DPO today, temp at 36.79 which is slightly down on yesterday but not too bad! Just need it to stay there tomorrow or get higher (pref higher eh!). See journal for poas action from this morning - nothing specific to report (yet) but keeping fingers n toes n legs etc xd for tomorrow morning that something might show up!

Anyhoo ... hope everyone is ok! Enjoy your Friday! xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning!

Thank heavens its the weekend - been a long one huh!

11 DPO, temp stayed the same, and bfn! Pic in journal!

WTF is my bfp :hissy: :rofl:


----------



## toby2

keeping going LM, its just around the cornerxxx


----------



## hekate

LM - your chart looks great!


----------



## NickyT75

Apologies for not being around Pingus

I will try to get some spare time to trawl back through god knows how many pages to find the last test board so I can update if everyone lets me know their dates :kiss: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> ReikiBaby -
> Wallie -
> Little Mermaid -
> Hekate -
> Lyns - 19th June
> Krissi -
> Hope&faith09 -
> Shmoo - 27th June
> NickyT75 -
> LeaArr - NTNP
> Sambatiki - (need update please)
> Chris77 - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Poshie, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! :happydance: xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! :happydance: Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!:happydance:
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: :baby: Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Sunday 14th June Update :happydance::happydance: 

:happydance: Finally updated the test board! :happydance: but nobody has given me any dates :dohh:

Here is a bit more lucky dust for everyone...

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Lets try to keep the momentum going and be as successful in June as we were in May! :dust: :dust: xxx


----------



## toby2

hey there nicky- you can put me down for testing aprox every three days, usually on an opk but i did do a cb digi last week and can promise i wont do another next week:rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya Ladies!!

Its all very quiet in here! Hope you all had a fabulous weekend! :dust: :dust:


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Nicky, Put me down for the 27/06 but, you know I will probably cave and test earlier:rofl::rofl:

Toby - :rofl::rofl: for you still poas hun. Know what you mean though I am still a nightmare when I am pg I still test every bloomin' week

Sorry I haven't been around much but, I have been busy with an active social life and, reading the Twilight series books I am now on the 4th and final book much to be hubby's delight as, he hates it when I have my nose stuck in a book:rofl::rofl: I have also been :sex: like :bunny: and poas OPK style still not seen a right on + will keep it all up though fx I ov soon


----------



## HoneySunshine

Shmoo!! :wave: hiya!! Well shame on you having a social life and not coming on here :rofl: :rofl:

Glad youre having fun doll xx


----------



## shmoo75

I know I know!!! Naughty ole me:rofl::rofl: Will be glad of a rest after this weekend I can assure you!


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks for popping in girls :friends:

where the heck is everyone else?? :shrug: we seem to have been abandoned by a lot of Pingus :(

im not posting much ATM... but im still keeping an eye on you all & I must admit im pretty disappointed by how many members have disappeared without saying anything

I feel really bad for not posting as much & trying to keep everyone motivated but im struggling to find enough PMA for me after 14 cycles :dohh: so I guess i'll have to try a bit harder to find some :bodyb:

Love to you all :kiss: xx


----------



## toby2

:sad1: Hey lovely lady you are doing a fab job and keeping us motivated and dont feel bad at all for less posts-you are having a tough time at the mo but you have shared that with us which is what the whole team thing is about-good times and bad!!lots of :hug: for you, post when you can and when you dont we all know why anyway- wish i could send you some pma to get you throught the next cyle, sometimes it is just so consuming-keep going lovely lady, sending you love,dust and lots and lots of strength to get you through!!
:friends:
:dust:
:bodyb::bodyb::bodyb:
:bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb:
:bodyb::bodyb::bodyb:
Schmoo glad to hear you are having a nice time, sometimes its hard to fous on other parts of life and i am not sure that can be that good for us either?keep up the good work and i hope you get you +opk soon
(did another cb digi conception indicator today and got 3+ weeks which somehow comforts me, bought a two pack so i have one for next week too!!:rofl::rofl:)
:hi:honeysunshine
Right I am off to post a thread in ttc about how great it is being in a team, pop into 1st,2nd,3rd tri to see if i can rustle up some bumpy pingus and have a look back through for other escapee pingus to tell them that we love thm need them and want them back!!!
I, as you can see, have no social life!!
:happydance::rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Well Ive been told I can go back to work on Friday :happydance: finally!

Arm is still broken, but at least Ill be back on the payroll for my mat leave! :wohoo:

Where are all the Pingu's?? - NikijJones is having a c-section 8th July! our 2nd Pingu :blue:

:wave: hiya Nicky & Toby :flower:


----------



## toby2

right , have been pingu hunting in 1,2,3rd tri and ttc!who knows mybe some will pop by to say hi!!
thats good news hs!
x


----------



## Lyns

Well, I probably don't post here as much as I should, but then my Mum always taught me that if I didn't have nowt sensible to say, then I should keep my trap shut! :rofl:

Got a feeling I won't even make it to testing date this month....grumbles below. She's on her way. Hardly surprising really as I wasn't taking anything for my LPD this month....so my LP is about 7 or 8 days again :cry:


----------



## HoneySunshine

oh Lyns :hugs: :hugs: im sorry


----------



## toby2

:hug:lyns-thats pants:hug:
dont worry about not having anything sensible to say-am not sure that I ever do really either!


----------



## DaisyDuke

After Toby2 just posted in 2nd tri looking for lost pingus, i thought i better report in. Sorry ive been a lost pingu, hope u forgive me.

All is ok as far as i know, sickness has eased altho i have had quite a sick day today but im pleased as its reasuring, now just desperate to feel raisin move, haqve recently had a few possible bubbles :)

Hope ur all ok?

XXX


----------



## HoneySunshine

:rofl: Toby I thought you were joking about "finding lost Pingu's Post" :rofl:

bless you!


----------



## toby2

yay!!!Hello daisy,glad everything is going well for you and thanks for popping by-its good to hear things are working out helps with the PMA in here as well as just being lovely news
xx
ps no, hs, I really did do it!!!may need the threads in ttc bumped up before they fall of the board if you want to go and joing in the team pingu love in the thread is called 'why ttc buddies are great..'


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ok, Ill share the love! xx


----------



## jem_5500

another lost PIngu.... sorry I been naughty to! 

Well all ok here, felt baby kick my hand today was very exciting! 

OPff work again tra la la high BP due to evil boss :)

I am now going to atch up on all the news xxx

suppose if i am off i have no excuse not to post :D


----------



## toby2

None at all!!! Rest up to get your bp down and you can wile away the hours posting here!!!thanks for popping in
xxx


----------



## jem_5500

been bad few weeks sorry i not bene in touch hope your all ok lovely to see so much PMA reading back on the threads xx


----------



## hekate

hello girls!

sorry have not been posting much, but don't feel a worthy pingu-poster at the moment....no PMA....none....
I am 8dpo and am sure I am out...as I had no cramping at all (no cramping = no implantation= no pregnancy = no baby)
In July it will be a year since I started ttc...*sigh*

but I do check up on you girls as well and love you dearly!


----------



## Lyns

Christ Toby....did you threaten them all with the mob?....they're flooding back! I gotta go find this 'Round up the Pingu's' post! :rofl:


----------



## toby2

:rofl::rofl:there are many of them, you shouldnt have to look to hard:blush:
have a 'looking for lost pingu's' post in ttc, 1,2 and 3rd tri as well as a 'ttc budies are just great' thread in ttc to catch us some new pingu's!!(if you posted on that it would bump it up a little...:muaha:)
no threats, just let everyone know we were missing them!!


----------



## toby2

:hug:hekate:hug: sorry you are having a tough time at the mo but dont feel you cant post because you dont have pma, thats what i love about this thread, its a real mix of ttc,lttc,ttc after loss and ttc number 2-that 12month mark can feel like a real hard thing i know, 12 cycles is a long time to wait and hope, dont give up, keep on keeping on and pop in for a boast when you are feeling down:hug:


----------



## toby2

ps hekate everyone is different but i didnt get any implantation pain with my little boy, did with my two little lost beans and havent this time round so dont count yourself out yet
xx


----------



## Lyns

toby2 said:


> its a real mix of ttc,lttc,ttc after loss and ttc number 2-

OMG....do you know I think I tick all those boxes! :rofl: You have to be able laugh at that don't you!

But I agree hekate.....we are always here for your ups and downs. Even if you just posted saying you needed a hug....I think you'd get about a gazillion of these...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lyns

Thats very true, about implantation BTW Toby & hekate...I've had 3 pregnancies, and only 1 had cramping at implantation....and had IB too. And funnily enough that wasn't the successful one!


----------



## toby2

me to lyns!have a little boy, ttc for 18months, two little angels lost on the way and now another one which will hopefully stick!
I really do love that about this thread as i know whatever i say someone on here will understand
x


----------



## HoneySunshine

hekate said:


> hello girls!
> 
> sorry have not been posting much, but don't feel a worthy pingu-poster at the moment....no PMA....none....
> I am 8dpo and am sure I am out...as I had no cramping at all (no cramping = no implantation= no pregnancy = no baby)
> In July it will be a year since I started ttc...*sigh*
> 
> but I do check up on you girls as well and love you dearly!

Hun I had no cramping, no Implantation bleeding, no nothing...so try not to be so down on yourself, youve done everything you can this month, and its not over yet! :hugs:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh yeah I think I come under all categories too apart from ttc no 2!!- and like Lyns and Toby out of my 3 pregnancies this is the only one with no cramping before af was due :hugs: and only successful *touch wood*


----------



## Su11

Hey Ladies :wave:

hope your all good.

:hugs: to Lyns & Hekate


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hi Ladies, I always come in here, but sometimes don't post, as I don't want my ticker upsetting some people. I know I know we were all in same boat, but i do try be considerate.
Met Anababe the other day ! Honey i did pm you to see if you could text her, did you get PM?
Chins up, keep smiling girlies


----------



## toby2

:hi:sammie and su, nice to see you both
xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya Sammie! Yep I got your PM :blush: sorry I didnt pm back :blush:

She got back safe and sound - she has got herself a new kitten too!


----------



## hekate

awww thanks girls for your kind words and also thanks for the info on the cramps...I was wondering about that, if it would be the same in one person (different pregnancies)....as I had those cramps only once and it was really early on (5-6dpo)....so that really helped to know! You are the BEST! :hug:


----------



## Lyns

sammielouize said:


> Hi Ladies, I always come in here, but sometimes don't post, as I don't want my ticker upsetting some people. I know I know we were all in same boat, but i do try be considerate.
> Met Anababe the other day ! Honey i did pm you to see if you could text her, did you get PM?
> Chins up, keep smiling girlies

:hi: Sammielouize, can I just say....having lost my last two babies in the last 6 months, I probably have the best excuses to find the pregnant girls, and new mum's difficult to face, but the very day of my last ERPC, I actually texted Nicky, to get her to ask people to stop turning off their signatures in my journal as I wanted to see people wear their BFP's and babies proudly.....it gives me hope! :baby: :D

Now, being a Mum of one already....lI can totally understand you must be run off your feet, but please don't ever avoid posting so you don't upset us hun.....you are a Mummy of a gorgeous girl and I for one love to see your happy posts!:hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hekate - everyone is different babes :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Awwwwwwwwww! Toby bless your little heart babes :friends:

it totally brightened up my whole day when i saw how many Pingus have returned to the fold coz of you :cloud9:

Thankyou so so much darling from the bottom of my heart :friends: Im really touched that you took the time & trouble to do this :hugs:

:wave: Hi everyone :wave:

:yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: im so happy to see you all :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

I really missed you all :friends: & was so sad thinking you'd left us :sad2: & I couldnt agree more with Lyns about wanting you all to carry on posting in here once you get your :bfp:'s and lovely babies as its a constant reminder to us all not to give up hope & gives us something to aim for :) xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Evening pingus!

Apols for not updating here the last few days, unfortunately seems Ive been brewing (as I like to call it) and been in a foul :hissy: pmt mood (bah damn that :witch:) ... couldnt find the words without sounding too dire ... I did update my journal today tho!

Anyway, back to CD1 today, and Ive got an appt at the drs on Thursday morning to see a practice nurse who apparently specialises in ttc - so hoping she will be kind to me, listen and advise me that we are on the right track. Not sure if there is anything they can do, but hey being as old as I am (36 eek!), well as old as I feel, so depends on what day we are talking abt :rofl: she may take pity on me :rofl: - well if you dont ask eh!!

Anyhoo, I digress ... glad to see that the pingus , old and new are returning to our much loved thread/group ... was looking a bit sparce for a bit there!

Its never a bad thing for our preggo pinguettes to pop in, update and check up on us still ttc, lttc etc etc ... like Lyns said, you are all an inspiration to us, and we know we will all be preggo soon (not if, but when!) ... and then we can all meet up, have a good ol natter! Now that will be something to plan in the not too distant dont ya think!

Off topic, but I can smell tomcat :shrug: .... need to investigate to make sure we dont have an interloper (spel?) in the garden who may just of sprinkled with their winkle in my conservatory (as door is open) ... :sick: ...

Edit - s'ok not sure where the whiff was coming from, shut the door now, and lit an incense stick to appease the whiff! Much better now!


----------



## LittleMermaid

ok ... I freaked out then, as the leccy just went off ... arghhhhh .... home alone .....!


----------



## LittleMermaid

ok ... I freaked out then, as the leccy just went off ... arghhhhh .... home alone .....! :argh:

Another storm brewing ... had a corker here earlier!

More :wine: required ...

Edit - not sure why this posted twice soz peeps! Strange things going on!


----------



## NickyT75

Hope you are ok LM :hugs: sorry she got you babe xxx


----------



## toby2

:happydance::happydance:glad to be of service!
actually it was very exciting to have everyone pop by and say hello and i think all of us get to the point where we dont have anything to post but it seems thats the very best time to post!
nicky i dont have much of my own pma to share at the mo but am glad i managed to muster up some group pma for you!just hope everyone else doesnt think i am completely mental now:dohh::rofl::rofl:


----------



## toby2

:hug:Lm that is crap about the witch but appointmant sounds good, hope you get something good from it
xx


----------



## jem_5500

Hello in for my star for today xx Loadsa hugs to you all :hugs: :hugs: I am wondering weather to not do my ork today...wel i am off and then spend the day in the gorgeous sunshine we have here! Hope your all ok xx


----------



## toby2

am just off to investigate how to award gold stars.......
may need to leave that up to nicky!!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya y'all :wave:
I wonder if I can get off the internet and tidy the house before lunch in order to spend afternoon in sunshine?
Or will it just rain this afternoon? In which case there is no point in me tiding the house really :shrug: :rofl:
But, in tiding the house maybe Ill find my missing Pelvic Floor Muscle??

Hmmmmm......


----------



## NickyT75

Morning my beautiful ladies :)

Jem you'll defo deserve your gold star if you keep this good attendance up! :happydance:

:witch: has finally buggered off and left me alone :yipee: im so glad to see the back of her coz she's really outstayed her welcome this month :grr: 
she usually only stays 4 days but decided to spend a whole week with me this time :dohh:

Hope it means she's not planning on visiting me again for a long time :rofl:

How is everyone else today? :kiss: xxx


----------



## toby2

ding dong the witch is gone!
def having a better day today, off to see my sis in a bit and the sun is shinning so cant be bad!
x


----------



## jem_5500

Well I am waiting to see the star apperar:) glad the witchy has gone nicky x

I am also decided weather to get bum of computer and tidy to spend pm outside honey but i am not sure i am going to hunt down forecast.....

right it appears to be sunny in guildford all afternoon so must motivate self to move!!! only another week and a day off so must most of it!

**bumbles off to tidy***


----------



## HoneySunshine

I still havent motivated myself to get tiding and its still sunny :dohh: 

there goes another day of an untidy house *whistles and shuffles feet about*

Ah well, nesting instinct will kick in soon.....right?? :blush: maybe ill leave it til then!


----------



## toby2

heh heh-heres hoping for your nesting instinct for you!
xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

OMG!!

My best friend lives in Spain as a teacher teaching English to Spanish kids but is back over for school hols - so now til Sept.

I record Britains Next Top Model for her when she's away and we get together and have a BNTM Marathon which lasts 2 days when she gets home - its lush!! 

Well this day was scheduled for tmrw, but she just called and cant make it as she is off to see Take That!!!! OMFG!! Jealous is not the word! I tried so so so hard to get tickets!! Her friend couldnt go so gave her her ticket this morning. This happened with her and Madonna and Britney and The Spice Girls!! Jammy Cow!!

Im pleased for her and pissed off at the same time mainly with myself for being so hormonal 

Lucky Cow...she's coming over tonight too - hmmmmm.....think Ill make her suffer


----------



## jem_5500

hey if it makes u feel beter i not got off bum to clean either!! not so sunny though i found a msoes basket to track on e bay and its a bargin but been out bid so now i am watchig it until the last minute!!

My friends just messaged nad asked if i wanna go take that 1st july I said no as worried 1 how tired i will be for work next day and 2 the noise on the baby!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

You said no!! :dohh: forget about next day! pull a sickie :muaha:

My baby would get confused anyway - all 4 of its dad's on stage at once :shrug: :rofl:


----------



## jem_5500

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jem_5500

see look we get nagged to come back and now wehre is everyone ;)


----------



## toby2

hey that wasnt nagging it was a pleasant invite!!!!:rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Hey girlies :hi:

nice to see you in here again :cloud9: ive been out all day & just got home now

LMAO @ Katie being so hormonal "jammy cow" :rofl: 

Hope you win the moses basket Jem :) xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Im here ... albeit late again this eve, but Ive been out seeing a client. Tired now! :sleep:

Ive got tickets to U2 in August at Wembly ... soooo cant wait ... baby on board or not ... I will be there, at the front with bells on, thats for sure!! :rofl:


----------



## jem_5500

bum bum bum I didnt win the moses basket stipud e bay did reload quick enough and i lost it in the last 20 secs not amused!! Cheeky little rat hiding in a corner to beet me!!

Hope your all ok xxx I have a stonking headache so oh dear I cannot tidy the house staying in bed!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya Girlies :wave:

Hope everyone is all ok!?!?

I feel poo today - my cousin's new boyfriend p'd me off last night and they're coming over tonight as its her bday - I dont like him! Official!

Just wanna cry and had bad dreams :cry:

:rofl: oh and its just started raining - bbq tonight!! :rofl:


----------



## jem_5500

So its your fault the weather has changed then.... sounds like a grill o q instead!! I am craving fish and chips form the sho pwith lashings of vineagr and salt oh says go to budgens and buy some....the chip shop is so much closer and will take the edge of that craving :) I am quite sad though woke up bad head, drank loadsa water had a bath got out of bath ready for lunch...it was 10:30!!! whoops a little excessively early :rofl:

So I think I may get dressed...well after york hill hospital and then go get me lunch at 12 then I will miss the rush...thats my ecuse any way!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh thanks Jem! So I live about 15 miles away from nearest chippie! And what am I wanting to eat now????? :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## jem_5500

ha ha curry sauce as well? I randomly could smell them and jsut craaaaaaaved them!!! may get a saveloy for later as well I will think of you as I eat...its better than yesterdays desire...gherkin and marmite sandwich :D


----------



## HoneySunshine

jem_5500 said:


> ...gherkin and marmite sandwich :D

:sick: :sick: :sick:


----------



## jem_5500

HoneySunshine said:


> jem_5500 said:
> 
> 
> ...gherkin and marmite sandwich :D
> 
> :sick: :sick: :sick:Click to expand...

if u can have cucumber and marmite why not gherkin and marmite :)


----------



## HoneySunshine

good point! :dohh:


----------



## NickyT75

cucumber & marmite??? :rofl:

i personally wouldnt have marmite with anything... its disgusting :sick: :rofl: you preggo pingus are just plain weird :wacko: :rofl:

.......Oh & guess what I fancy now Jem?? coz of you :dohh: 

curry & chips from the chippy but they close at 2pm round here :hissy: :cry: xx


----------



## jem_5500

he he I have magic powers.

Had this crappy head achy, dizziness, ting;es, and drunk like 3 litres of water today and got told on here wise to ring midwife. I did. They sadi they wanted me in and to be prepped to to be in over night. Ok packed up laptop was about to ring OH when got rung and told I was nly19 weeks they couldn do anything and go see GP!!! They also said i had tingly hands because it was carpel tunnel... I have had one wrist operated on so it shouldnt happen!!! they shrugged it of!

I rang them they got me in arrived 3:30 was out 3:50 he poked. prodded and said drink lots of water! MORE I cant stop peeing :) and come in tomorrow for bloods then go back n a week for results and to stay resting! he actually tried to sign me off again until i pointe dout he only singed me off for 2 weeks last week!!!

So now sat flustered annoyed and the one reassuring thing is i keep getting booted ion the belly.

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Oh yes but I do get fish and chips for tea tongight with curry sauce and a saveloy for breakfast :D


----------



## NickyT75

hope you feel better now Jem hunni :hugs: xx


----------



## jem_5500

I feel better coz I just ate Fish and chips form the chip shop :) no curry sauce coz as DH walked in he heard the guy at the back say to the girl thats been there a while you need to throw it out...to which she responded nah it will be ok and chucked some water in!!! He decided against it :)

Hope your all ok ladies I am going to check 2nd tri and crash for the night maybe that will help


----------



## Lyns

You know.....I reeeeeallllllly fancied fish, chips and curry sauce util I read Jems last post......


----------



## LittleMermaid

I had fish chips and two pots of mushy peas for my tea tonight ... they were divine! Thanks Jem!

Hope you are feeling a bit better now hunni! xx


----------



## jem_5500

Hope your all ok ladies xxx I have now officially appeared to have taken over your wall :) Its ok I should be going back to work next week so you will be saved again!! 

I am off to raid some of the sales today I will need to do something -after the evil Nurse has stuck a needle in me to take blood- to make me feel better!!! :D (thats what I told OH anyway :rofl: )

I will try not to set off any food desires today I promise xx


----------



## Anababe

Hey pingu's :D

I miss you all :( i hate using my phone to see how everyone is doin, takes ages to read through couple of pages lol 

Only 2 weeks and you get me back woo, what lucky pingus you are :rofl:

Hope your all ok, :hug: back to cleaning now :( lol xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! roll on 2wks time Simone :happydance: we miss you loads hunni :hugs:

Jem - I hope you treat yourself to something nice today :)

LM - I LOVE mushy peas yum yum!

Hi Lyns babe :hi: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning!

Been to see the nurse this morning, all went well. Got bloods taken, got a pot for DH to do a SA and more CD21 bloods for me to do in two weeks time. More info in journal. But a lovely lady I saw this morning, which made it easier, altho I was scared abt going in tbh, but relieved afterwards that I bit the bullet and done it! Phew!

WFH today! yay! Got my bestm8 coming over soon, and I stopped at the lovely cake shop en route home this morning, and got us both a nice n sticky chelsea bun to have with our coffee whilst we natter and I fill her in on my visit this morning. Altho, finding out my bmi this morning, ud think a sticky bun would be the last thing I need :rofl: but wot the hell I say ... got a live a little, lifes just too short to deprive yourself ... and I have a bruise on my arm from the blood she took, so I need sustenance ... thats my excuse and Im stickin' to it! :rofl:

See Jem ... got me talking food now :rofl:


----------



## Lyns

Morning Pingu's

Yay.....hope the next two weeks goes nice and quick Simone...we miss you too!

LM...glad its all underway with the basic tests! Hopefully you won't need anymore...

Jem...I had fish & chips and made my own curry sauce!

My update (sorry...cut & pasted from my journal, I have a client any mo...)

_BTW......I caved and tested. BFN, but no witch . Maybe I didn't actually ov when I thought...or at all? But I still believe I'm not pregnant. I just don't feel pregnant and I usually do, when I am....even before testing. And I've still got this funny discoloured CM, which I keep thinking is spotting. But I get it for a few hours and then it disappears again. And I've had swabs done, and no infection......so dunno what is going on...

Maybe this wretched miscarriage and ERPC has just thrown my whole cycle completely off.....hey that may be a positive point, maybe its re-stretched my LP again! Fx

But I shall be glad when she pitches up and lets me get back on with normal (haha!) life.....what do you bet it'll be whilst I am on hols? Better unpack those white trousers huh?

_

Righto...client here, better go....mwah.....catch ya all later xxx


----------



## jem_5500

Hello, I am glad you all enjoed your fish and chips. Made your own curry sauce lyns I am impressed!!

LM I am glad you had a nice lady for your appointment, makes it a little easier what will your DH say when you present him with his pot!? Hopefully they will help. As for BMI don't worry I been told mines too high but I DON'T CARE :)

Had a lovely shop bought naughty things and only a little bit for me,,,a dress rest was for blob. So I did buy nice things thank you Nicky...I do appear howeve to have lsot a wardrobe its been taken over I honestly didnt htink I had bought that much :blush:

I also got paid ten pound for eating grim dried fruit for DOLE in market research thing. I l Its like dried fruit infused with different flavours so i tried, prunes and cherries infused with lime...actually the best one! Then raisons and cranberries infused with ginger and oragne...ok... raisains and cranberry infused with vanilla....tasted like airfreshener and I told them! some combination with cinnammon...smelt gorgeous tasted of dried fruit so biut dissapponting but then again too much cinnamon and it would taste like christmas! and oh the worst one of them all was infused with honey and lemon it tasted like i was eating a Beechams cold and flu!

All else I have to say is darn those sales!!!!

Stay smiling ladies...OH and today I ate a huge bug fat ham SUBWAY YUUUUUUUUUUUM


----------



## toby2

hey lovely pingu ladies-busy day at work, only just in a very tired-lovely to catch up on your news, of to read your journal lm, sounds like it went well
xxx


----------



## jem_5500

can I jsut say ANgel delight :) I will be quiet for tonight now I feel I am getting too vocal xxxx Sleep sweet ladies x


----------



## Anababe

mmmm Angel Delight and Jelly were my cravings for weeks at the beginning!! Craving coleslaw at the moment :roll: thats rubbish.. hehe xx


----------



## toby2

ooooooooo i havnt had angel delight for years!


----------



## HoneySunshine

this is turning into a food journal! :rofl: :rofl:

Hope youre all well ladies! Off to work now - 1st time in 20 weeks - NERVOUS!!!

Ill post later when im home :dust:


----------



## jem_5500

Good luck Honey I am sure the will love having you back..

I promise I will try not to mention any food today apart from.....CHOCOLATE!!! :)

Have a lovely day....must...do..housework!!!

x


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hope all goes well today at work HS! x

Chocolate ... wot are u like Jem! :rofl:


----------



## jem_5500

Hioney I dont think u doing much work u keep sneaking on here!! I can see ya :D


----------



## HoneySunshine

jem_5500 said:


> Hioney I dont think u doing much work u keep sneaking on here!! I can see ya :D

:rofl: :rofl:

Im finished now!

Stalker :hugs:

As you all know I have a broken arm (did it in Feb - 5 places) well its not healing and work/dr wouldnt allow me back - all very well for them but its not their mtg my salary is paying :hissy:

So after much stress and debate they finally agreed on Weds to let me back :yipee:
Working from home on a Monday/Weds/Friday and someone will collect me once a week to be in the office - so not all bad, at least Im getting paid now and my mat leave/pay isnt affected! :wohoo:

Im shattered and Ive only done 5 hours! :dohh: - it has been about 20 weeks since I was last there! :dohh:


----------



## LittleBee

Hey Pingu!! We are 2 1/2 months now!! How r u all??


----------



## HoneySunshine

Little Bee!!!!!

HIYA!!! :wave:

How are you?? Congratulations on your new Pingu arrival!! Please fill us in on all the vitals! 

Glad to have you back :hugs:


----------



## toby2

hiya pingus-hope wrk was ok hs?
i am worn out again-glad its saturday tomorrow!
x


----------



## shmoo75

:wave: girls!!!! Sorry I haven't been around for ages:blush: Promise to try harder!!!! 

Just finished reading all 4 of the Twilight series books and, they were really good!!!! In fact I loved them!!!!

I don't think Ihave OV yet still getting faint + OPK's one evening they are getting there, the next they are fainter, the next getting stronger and so, its been going on like that for about a week!!!! Hopefully I will OV soon just need to keep the :sex: going every night now as, going by my last few cycles I tend to OV anywhere from CD24 - CD30 and, I am on CD25 today!! Hope you are all having a good friday and will enjoy your weekends. i am doing Race for Life this Sunday so, I will be well and trully knackered come the evening! Wont stop me from :sex: though!!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

LittleBee said:


> Hey Pingu!! We are 2 1/2 months now!! How r u all??

:shock: OMG! little bee!! :happydance: Welcome back hunni :friends: we havent seen you in like FOREVER!!

congratulations! you defo need to come and give us more details :happydance: xx


----------



## toby2

Good luck for tomorrow schmoo!
morning everyone, anyone got any good plans for the weekend?the sun is shinning at the mo so think i am going to go up my allotment and do some weeding, not exactly exciting but i enjoy it!!
xx


----------



## Wallie

Sorry I haven't been on here posting but I never have much to say.. last cycle I ovulated really early and missed it totally. Determined not to miss it this cycle.

I've had a holiday to Tenerife which was good, nice weather and read a couple of books which was nice and relaxing and also went quad biking which was unbelievable. Just as well I wasn't expecting!

I went to see Jimmy Carr last night. He was really good. Brilliant show and very long. He was on for 2 1/2 hours!!! I was knackered and very hungry by the time I got home and too tired for :sex:

I'm just coming up to ovulation time so I'm quite excited. I'm now on cycle 10 and it's getting very wearing! I've had about enough of ttc really but needs must eh! :muaha:

Hope everyone has a great weekend. I'm certainly glad for the rest.


----------



## hekate

shmoo - I loved the twillight books soooooo much...I was really sad when I finished the last one! like loosing my family :rofl:
good luck in catching the eggy!

toby - hope you have a nice day at your allotment! looks like rain were I am...which is a shame because we were going to go to a Faerie Festival....not sure what goes on there, but sounded interesting!

wallie - wishing you also good luck in catching the eggy!

:hug: to everybody else


looks like the :witch: will be with me shortly :growlmad:


----------



## toby2

:cry:where did all the pingus go?????
xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Evening Pingu's:wave:

Hekate - Hope :witch: doesn't pay you a visit. I know what you mean about:witch: feeling like you lost your family! At points I was :cry: my little eyes out!!! God damn hormones!!!

Toby - I am loving your PMA :hugs: to you hun

Honey - How was work hun? Hope it was all good and you weren't too tired

I did my Race for Life today and, eventhough I only walked it, I was knackered!!! Had to a have lie down after I got in after I had had something to eat of course! Followed by :sex: when I woke up!!! Had the faintest of faint 2nd line on my OPK this evening it was as good as a full on -!!!! No idea what is going on whith my stupid body!! Suppose I will find out sooner or later.


----------



## jem_5500

Morning laides xx. Enjoye the peace?

Well done Schmoo on your RFL I did it couple of years ago, it was sweltering hot and they wouldnt provide water...was not amused! Its a great feeling when you finsih!

How have the rest ofyour weekends been? You will be glad to know no food updates at present :D


----------



## toby2

well done schmoo rfl and babydancing!!!go schmoo go!
hey jem -my weekend was good, as for the rest of the missing pingus WHO KNOWS!!!!there will be detentions handed out soon i think!
one more thing to add, lemon curd mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!
xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Im here!!! Please dont put me in detention!!

Had a weekend of just sleeping :sleep: Im Ssoooooooooooooooo tired right now! Its hit me like a sledge hammer, plus still have my cold :sick:

Did you all have a good wkend??

Well done Shmoo :hugs:


----------



## toby2

hi hs, no dentention for you!sorry you atill have your cold and are feeling rubbish
xxx


----------



## toby2

TMI!!!!!
I just :sick: my brekkie:happydance::happydance:
whilst i hope it doesnt happen too often this has to mean there is a good chance all is well, surely???


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Pingus!! :hi:

:yipee: im happy you are being sick Toby! :happydance: (you know what I mean) :friends: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

yey for sickness!! :sick:

:wave: Hiya Nicky :hugs:


----------



## toby2

awwwww you girls say the sweetest things!!!!:)
xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Katie babes :hi: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Shmoo - well done - im very proud of your achievements :friends: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hello Pinguettes, one and all! :friends:

Well done shmoo for doing RFL! 

:happydance: :sick: ness for toby ... hope your ok hun!

Hope everyone else is ok today and had a nice weekend.

Quiet weekend for me, DH was home, which was nice, and :sex: last night too :wohoo: :blush: Waiting to ov now, sometime around the weekend I think, so a busy :sex: week ahead for us :rofl:

xxx


----------



## jem_5500

toby2 said:


> well done schmoo rfl and babydancing!!!go schmoo go!
> hey jem -my weekend was good, as for the rest of the missing pingus WHO KNOWS!!!!there will be detentions handed out soon i think!
> one more thing to add, lemon curd mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!
> xx

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

oh yes...sticky toffee muffin desert pudding :D


----------



## jem_5500

Apparently the more icky you feel the better to do with the high level of hormone holding so you :sick: away!


----------



## toby2

thats what i was thinking!:)


----------



## LittleMermaid

OMG! My books arrived from Amazon today (ultra quick too!) ... Taking Charge of Your Fertility (Toni Weschler) and The Fertility Diet (Sarah Dobbyn).

Ok so Ive skimmed the TCOYF book, looks informative albeit maybe a tad too wordy ... will be a mission to get through that - something else to keep my mind occupied I guess!

However, on flicking through the FD book ... gut instinct (yes my gut reacted!) that if I leave out all the foods its listed as being bad, ok not helpful, to fertility, then I might just starve :rofl: (well thats one surefire way to lose the extra poundage hey!!) 2nd instinct is that ok, everything in moderation, and of course thats the more sensible route, but cmon, no one would get preggo if as I imagine we all are at some point eating the things they say are notgood to create a bubba! :shrug:

A more in depth read required ... and there was me thinking :sex: tonight, looks like I will reading instead coz Im so intrigued :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

I also bought the Toni Weschler book a while ago but was disappointed as I already knew everything that was in it! :dohh: :rofl: xx


----------



## shmoo75

Toby - :happydance: for feeling and being :sick: only time we are happy when that happens!!!!

LM - enjoy your reading but, find sometime to put the books to :sex: otherwise you really wont get your :bfp:

Did an OPK last night and it was getting stronger! So don't know what is going on with my silly, stupid body. :sex: again last night so will just keep on doing what I'm doing I suppose!


----------



## HoneySunshine

LittleMermaid said:


> A more in depth read required ... and there was me thinking :sex: tonight, looks like I will reading instead coz Im so intrigued :rofl:

:rofl: :dohh: :rofl: :dohh:

does the book mention you need to :sex: too?? :rofl:


----------



## Su11

Hey Ladies :wave:

Dont wana just read and run - just popped in to say Hi and sorry for going awol - have been a poorly pingu - bad ear infection which knocked me out for most of last week and yest had a fall down the stairs :dohh: - me and pip are a ok, and will come back later tonite to check everyones journals and have a general catch up.

:hugs: & :dust: to all.


----------



## toby2

:hi:morning pingu's


----------



## LittleMermaid

Well its just as well I had my new books to read last night as DH was not in a happy mood, overtired and groucho :hissy: Sooooo winds me up when he is like that, a naughty child that professes he needs to do nothing whilst sitting at home all day, and then expects me to cook the tea when I get back from work :hissy: Men tsk! So Im rather hoping he will be in a better mood tonight, coz there is a mission this week for lots of :sex: (yes, ok, I will put the book down whilst dtd :rofl:).

Lots to do at work today ... my boss is going on leave for a month this weekend, and Im off as from friday for almost 2 weeks :happydance: Not going anywhere nice n hot tho, just be at home and around and about, as we will have MIL+partner staying nearby (joy of joys!) so will go and see them on the odd day in between us painting our lounge me thinks (needs to be done again!).

Desperado need to get some new work clothes, might pop off to the mega-tesco at lunchtime - thinking about some linen trousers ... maybe a top .... maybe ...some other things too .... :blush: ... right back to work ... back laters xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hope you manage to get some nice things LM - i could do with treating myself too :) might go into town tomorrow once ive been to the hospital for my scan

Sean had his SA this morning so we should get the results this time next week... everyone cross your fingers that his motility is better please :friends: xx


----------



## jem_5500

Fingers crossed Nicky xx

LM buy nice things and let me know what you get xx

I just have to get this off my chest...

ARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Ok better now.

See you later xx


----------



## shmoo75

Nicky - FX of course for you and Sean

Su11 - You forgot to hold your feather didn't you?:rofl::rofl: What are you like? At least you got to see all was ok with pip and, you saw the HB.

Toby - :wave: hi hun. How are you today?

Jem - Was that just a general pregnancy hormonal AAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH? Or was it something else?

LM - :happydance: for 2wks off I have Nxt Friday off to spend with OH as, he has the whole week off to strip out the kitchen and, I want him to have some relaxing time off as well as, he needs it!

I have been having some symptoms which are: Peeing loads(including last 2 mornings getting up at 3am to pee!!), Spotty, @@'s hurt everyday, feel sicky sometimes, very tired, constipated and, if OH has had a wee before I go to the loo to wee I can really smell it and, that has never happened to me before!!! Got a stronger + OPK last night so, I have no idea if these symptoms are for pending OV, :witch: or, :bfp: If anyone has any answers please send them on a postcode to Team Pingu's!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl: Will see if I can hold out using a HPT until Sat


----------



## HoneySunshine

:test: :test: :test:

Oh that feels so goooood!!


----------



## shmoo75

I might cave an test tomorrow as, you know me can't hold out til the weekend!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck Shmoo :dust: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Jem are you ok hunni? :hug: xx


----------



## jem_5500

JUst do it Schmoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you know you want to :D

It was and arrrrrrrrrrgh about all the stupid little things that are just getting silly!

I have been lucky and had no big issues so far in preg but lots of little htings mounting up: the burglary, hosp at 6 weeks, being hit in stomach, blood group, being off work again, being told i am being test for gestational diabetes and now been told soemthing on these bloods but not told what-reckon its iron if they say clacium will kick them as i know i have low clacium! and work being bitch, my ehad e mailed bloody EMAILED today to ask if i would mind swapping roles for last 4 weeks of term and do PPA her words wer would give me respite...teaching 5 classes I didnt know and planning for them when I have done my planning for my class I know. HMPH!

Rant over roll on tomorrow GOD I AM A WINGE BAG :D I sitll wanna knw what LM bought...did she buy us anything? 

Hope your all enjoying the sunshine. Honey how you doing xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Im ok thanks babe :friends:

Cheered up a little from earlier! I was in a right grump :) Similar to you in many cases with things mounting up! But DH is home now :) its like whenever he enters the room my worrys blow out the window...its being by myself and my brain plays tricks on me :dohh:

I guess 20 weeks of near solitary will do that to you!?!? :rofl:


----------



## shmoo75

Jem - Bless you hun bun! Don't blame you for having a scream and shout. FX the bloods are nothing too much to worry about and, that you don't have gestinal diabetes. I think a magnum is in order for you as it is lovely and sunny!

Think I might test tomorrow but, I am scared that it will a) be :bfn: and I will :cry: buckets or b) be :bfp: and I will :cry: buckets


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: :hug: :hug: to all 3 of you Jem Honey & Shmoo xxx


----------



## jem_5500

:hugs: bless u schmoo xxx take care,

Honey I know what you mean about being on own I think it gives you more time to think...dangerous that is with a hormonal mind :D


----------



## Lyns

Hello my gorgeous Pingu girls.......just thought I'd call be and send you a bit of Scottish sunshine....its lovely up here and we are enjoying our hols!

Still no witch though, and yes, still BFN....well it was a couple fo days back. TBH I can't have Ov'd when i thought I did as if I was preggars, I'd have known about it by now, as I alwasy get my BFP's at like 7 or 8dpo and I think I'm about a gazillion more than that now! Thinking more like I actually Ov'd a couple of days back as I had a huge pile of EWCM (but never go chance to DTD, so i think we're probably out anyway!)

BUt am totally Ok about it....and enjoying the sunshine and lots of nice holiday foods that I wouldn't be eating if I was preggars, like pate and haggis, and mucho largio glasses of wine!

Lots of love to you all....can't wait for a good catch up when we get back, oh and Shmoo.......:test: already will ya! Or I'll :cry: :rofl: Good luck babe xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Ok girls I will test tomorrow and we will see what it says!!!!! If I wake up at 3am to pee again like I have the past 2 mornings I will test then! Keep everything except your legs crossed for me.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Im gonna log on 1st thing Shmoo to make sure youve updated!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## NickyT75

Im crossing everything now before i go to sleep Shmoo so I might wake up tomorrow with no feeling in my extremities but its all in a good cause :friends: Good luck hunni! :dust: xx


----------



## shmoo75

Well I'm not sure if its :bfn: or :bfp: I used a really sensitive test and, I think I see a really, really, really faint 2nd line!!! But, it is soooooo faint I am no where near 100% sure that it is!!! I will re-test on Saturday! What am I like?:dohh: I should be banned from testing too eary but, as I have no clue as to when I OV'd or if I have I don't know if it is too early or not!!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## jem_5500

shmoo75 said:


> Well I'm not sure if its :bfn: or :bfp: I used a really sensitive test and, I think I see a really, really, really faint 2nd line!!! But, it is soooooo faint I am no where near 100% sure that it is!!! I will re-test on Saturday! What am I like?:dohh: I should be banned from testing too eary but, as I have no clue as to when I OV'd or if I have I don't know if it is too early or not!!!!:rofl::rofl:

Thts what I got on my first test which was a stick from t'internet then I went out and bout CB then CBD and got a dfinite how many days DPO i did it at 10 as i was too impatient to wait too long hope hope hope xxx


oooooo

BACON SANDWICH time :happydance:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Post it so I can give myself eye strain!

Sat?? isnt today Weds???

Thats AGES away :shock: Shmoo you tease :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

LOL I agree with Katie...

Sat is aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaages away!

post a pic for us to obsess over :yipee: xx


----------



## shmoo75

:rofl::rofl:The line was sooooooo faint it wasn't picked up by my camera. I will test again tomorrow and take photo's and up load them so you can all obsess tomorrow!!! New syptom for today is cramps very intermitantley on my lower left side, these are very sharp and last about 1 second! Oh and my left lower teeth started hurting on Mon!!!! Last time my teeth and the left hurt I had a visit from :witch: 13 days later.


----------



## HoneySunshine

:yipee: :yipee: good girl :rofl:


----------



## toby2

fingers crossed schmooxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hi girls! Forg0ot everything I read but
Good luck with sa nicky and someone else! sorry
good luck schmoo :bfp:


----------



## NickyT75

Had my scan today & saw lots of lovely follicles in my right ovary & 1 nice fat juicy one that should be making an appearance over the next few days :happydance:

wouldnt it be soooooooooo cool if i got preg this cycle & id already had a sneaky peek at my baby before it had even popped out as a likkle eggy? :) xx


----------



## LeaArr

Nicky - That would be awesome. :happydance: I'm glad your scan went well.


----------



## Lyns

Pingu's...I know some of you have already picked this up in my journal, but for the rest of you....please please please, could you sign this petition.

It is for the NHS/government to provide funds for the treatment for children that have the type of cancer that my daughter was born with. It is really quite rare (less than 100 children a year) but so many parents have to fund treatment for their children themselves, which is just so wrong.........especially when so mnay people get treatment for things they have just abused themselves with....

https://petitions.number10.gov.uk/neuroblastoma/

Thank you so much...love you all xxx

PS...Shmoo.....Saturday? Are you serious? Get POAS'ing! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Im just getting ready for my interview now :argh:

im sooooooooo nervous after being out of work for so long that I actually feel :sick: :dohh:

*takes deep breaths* wish me luck please everyone :friends: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Good Luck!!

https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/uploads/partners/oboe/500/hs_good_luck.jpg


----------



## HoneySunshine

Shmoo????? Where are you????


----------



## shmoo75

Nicky - GOODLUCK HUN

I didn't test this morning as I had a smiley face on my CB Digi OPK and, yes we did :sex: I also had cramps and Ov type belly ache!!! Trust my stuoid body to give me OV symptoms that exactly mirror PG symptoms!!! And trust me to test HPT when I haven't even OV!:dohh: In my defense my body is so screwed up since my last m/c I don't think it knows wheather its coming or going yet!!!!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

BIG :hugs: Shmoo - at least youre covered for all eventualities now xxx


----------



## Lyns

Well at least you know you aren't the only one this month Shmoo.......I have had exactly the same, thought I'd Ov'd, then started testing only to Ov at a later date! :dohh:

Good luck anyways babe xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Lyns - What are we like? Am I now 1DPO? or do I need to test again tonight to see if I get another smiley face?


----------



## LittleMermaid

Good luck Nicky ... oooh she will be about to go in now ... hope everything goes ok hunni! x

shmoo ... bless ya ... silly bodies we have eh sending out confuzing signals ... but at least you have been :sex: lots to catch the eggies too! :dust: x

Lyns ... I signed the petition! x


----------



## shmoo75

I too have signed the petion.


----------



## Lyns

shmoo75 said:


> Lyns - What are we like? Am I now 1DPO? or do I need to test again tonight to see if I get another smiley face?

If you got a smiley face today, then you technically will Ov over the next day or so. I'd probably count today as Ov day and tomorrow as 1dpo. Do you get EWCM? The last day of EWCM is sually the day of Ov.

I don't actually know how many dpo I am.....I can't be bothered counting back. Hubby told me this morning he thinks I'm already pregnant, but I don't think I am! After 3 of them, I kinda know what being pregnant feels like now IYKWIM, and I'm not feeling it!


----------



## shmoo75

I've had loads of what I thought were pg symptoms but, no turns out they were all pre OV symptoms!!! My body hasn't returned to "normal" yet after my last m/c. Before falling pg the last 2 times I had great big globs of EWCM(sorry if TMI!!!) about 1/2-1 inch long and quite wide so, there was no mistaking it. My 2 cycles after my m/c I have seen some vvvvvv.small amounts of EWCM when I have wiped occasionally. I had a small amount this am. It wasn't :spermy: it was def EWCM as it was clear and streatchy. Also, I have had stains in my knickers(again sorry if TMI) there are colourless def not creamy so, think that is also EWCM as, having that today as well.


----------



## NickyT75

Ive just heard that Jem is in hospital awaiting an MRI scan so I really hope she is ok xx


----------



## Lyns

Oh my goodness, I hope she is OK. I know MRI is considered safe in pregnancy but only used for serious problems. Lots of love to her xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Oh no! I really hope Jem is and Babes is ok. Poor thing she isn't having the best time of it is she? :hugs::hugs: & Good luck :dust: to her


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh blimey!! They wouldnt allow me to have the MRI I need for my arm coz Im pregnant :shock: I have to wait til Ive given birth so it must be serious!

Hope she's ok :cry:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Jem text me last night, she said midwife has gone thro her notes, and the dr has looked at her scan and cannot see anything to worry about. They have given her stronger painkillers, and are booking her in to see a neurologist next week (an urgent appt) - altho I guess if an appt comes up earlier then she will go in of course. Bless her she has been in the wars these last few weeks! 

Sending you lots of love and :hugs: Jem xxxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

big love Jem xxx

Missing your food updates :cry:


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks for the update LM :friends:

send Jem all our love & :hug: please xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

I have texted Jem to pass on all your love and best wishes.

****

CD12 today ... faint opk last night, and today I have pinging ov cramps ... looks like I may be on schedule for plopping my eggies ... more :sex: tonight ... roll on home time!


----------



## HoneySunshine

GO LM https://images.zaazu.com/img/cl01-cheerleader-cheerleading-cheerleading-competition-smiley-emoticon-000524-design.gif

GO LM https://images.zaazu.com/img/cl01-cheerleader-cheerleading-cheerleading-competition-smiley-emoticon-000524-design.gif


----------



## jem_5500

Hi Laides

thank you for your kind thoughts and wishes I
What a palava. Well no new clot which is great news, but apprently they could not get hold of a neurologist! Luckily the med doc was stroke specialist and said I had not had another clot. Phew.

Baby is kicking and wriggling well but tramadol sends it sleeping! Well I got discharged although they were reluctant...I am not spending a weekend in...nothign every happens oh and plus pregnant women snoore LOUDLY! 

I got passed from pillar to post and although the midwives were great their changeovers and number of docs on was stupid and no one bothered t read notes so you went round and round in circles. 

Anyway been told going to see neurologist as yrgent next week and if I am no better then i have to go and be readmitted next tues/weds hoping that wont happen.

Main relief was that bubs was fine and I don't have another clot Oh and my BP has now come down- I was orignally off for high BP. 

And he other relief was that I didnt have to eat another hospital meal believe me there were no exciting food updates there...nothing weds night... porridge like wallpaper paste and a cold hard croissant. erm mash like you have never seen in your life with a weird plastica coating!! and tehn watery soup, and potatoes like you have never seen before!!!

THinking a Mac ds as compensation later...I am of course meant to be chilling so couldnt possible cook ;)

Thank you again and once had neurology revioew we may no more. xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

gLAD YOURE OK BABE XXX


----------



## sam*~*louize

glad your ok hun!


----------



## shmoo75

Jem - Glad you are ok hun. FX for next week.

I had another smiley face last night but, we didn't :sex: will do another OPK tonight and will :sex: later just incase


----------



## NickyT75

Soooooooooooo glad you are home and ok Jem babes :hug:

enjoy your Maccy D's - you defo deserve a treat :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

So im gonna do the unexpected & actually talk about TTC stuff! :shock: :rofl:

Im currently on CD18 and no sign of Ov yet but I did an OPK yesterday and there was a faint line so im gonna nip to the loo in a minute and see if todays is a bit darker

Havent actually had :sex: yet this cycle :dohh: (due to my cervix feeling sore from all the prodding it received at my scan on wednesday) but im not worried about missing the eggie coz havent had even a hint of EWCM yet (which is odd as I usually get enough to notice) so im probably ok for a while yet :)

planning to start the jiggy-o-meter tonight :happydance: and I may even use an Instead cup to keep the little buggers up there! :rofl: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Glad you are home and ok Jem ... McD sounds like a perfick idea ... oh and pjs and feet up too!

Go Nicky & Shmoo :sex: Go Nicky & Shmoo :sex: .... Go Nicky & Shmoo !!! Pounce on Dh's and catch your eggies! 

My Ovs are pinging like crazee tonight ... ouchee! :happydance: A more definate faint opk ... more poas later tho just in case :blush: :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Yep :) todays OPK is darker than yesterdays :happydance:

...still not what id class as + but defo heading in the right direction :mrgreen: so im off to bed now to see if I can arouse DH's interest! :rofl: 

Nitey nite everyone :friends: xx


----------



## shmoo75

Nicky - FX you got your :sex: last night I know I did

LM - Here's to you OVing soon and catching that eggy too

I did another OPK last night and it was fainter than the last 2 nights I also did a CB Digi OPK and there was no smiley face so, I guess I am now in the 2ww!!!:happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! welcome to the 2ww Shmoo :yipee: good luck hunni :dust:


LM how are you getting on? :dust:

I got some :sex: last night but still havent had any EWCM & my chart is looking very craggy & erratic for some reason so not sure what the heck is going on this month? :shrug:

will do another OPK this arvo and see if its any darker 

Have a great weekend everyone & I promise to have a good ratch back through the thread to blow the cobwebs off the test board :dohh: some time during the weekend if anyone wants anything updated! :kiss: xx


----------



## Wallie

Good luck everyone with this cycle, I'm now in the 2ww (even though it's only 11 days, lol!)

I should either get AF beforehand or be testing on 7th July which is the day before OH's birthday!

:dust: to everyone!

:hug:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Late morning :hi:

Had a nice lie in this morning, think I needed it after my hectic week at work! At least I dont have to go back now for almost 2 weeks :happydance:

Seems we are all in or around the same egg catching time this cycle - we're almost synchronised- bizarre huh :rofl: 

My test date will be 10 July, but of course I will be poas waaaaayyy before then :rofl: Its DHs bday on 7 and our 3rd wedding anni on 8 July too ... so would be superdooperfandabbidosie to get a bfp this cycle ... we said if we did that would be more than enough of a wedding anni present to each other! Here's hoping!

Wishing all the pingus the very best of luck ths cycle, wherever you are in your cycle! Here's some super sticky :dust: to all .... xxxx

I want to get some cotton/linen trousers, so might pop out to the shops in town today to see if I can find some. Been looking for a while, but none of them are longer in the leg ... so may Dottie Ps will have some if not in long leg, then in their tall range. One more coffee and maybe some toasted waffles before I get showered/dressed me thinks.

Have a great Sat peeps! xx

*EDIT: * Well still no trousers, as I didnt go anywhere today, apart from out for dinner with DH, and family for my nephews bday, which was nice. However, I did get something, an opk+ :happydance: I knew it was gonna happen today, and tomorrow will be 1 DPO :wohoo: tick tock, tick tock ... onwards to that wedding anniversary BFP! xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey Ladies! 

Sorry I have been away for so long ... have been having a bit of an emotional rollercoaster but am now back with my internet to check in everyday. yay! so how is everyone? 

My :witch: came a week early while i was visiting my baby niece in germany so that made me feel rubbish! and im not even sure if im ovulating or if anything is going on as i think this is my 8th cycle so im really doubting i will ever get pregnant. To be honest im not sure when im next due now as i have had two 36 day cycles a 28 and now a 22 ?!? I am really not optimistic at all. 

Hope everyone is ok

Love to all x hope x


----------



## shmoo75

LM - :happydance::happydance: for + OPK glad you had a lovely sat with going out for dinner and of course your dose of bed time medicine:winkwink:

Nicky - :happydance: for your OPK's getting darker and of course for getting some :sex: in as well hun

As I had +OPK's on Wed & Thur and I don't chart when would you say I would be 1DPO Friday or Saturday? Oh and by the way my teeth stopped hurting on Friday they started hurting on Monday:loopy:


----------



## Lyns

Did you do an OPK on Friday, Shmoo? Was it negative? If so that is the day of Ovulation, so Saturday wold be 1dpo.

And thats so wierd....Iv'e just realised my teeth hurt just before and through Ov. Am I being thick or is that a well known Ov sign?

Welcome back hope&faith, sorry you feel rubbish sweetie, its tough, I know, a lot of us are on cycle 15, 16 or more. But please try and keep positive as it won't happen if you lose hope.:hugs: Are you taking anything to regulate your cycles?


----------



## Wallie

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Sorry I have been away for so long ... have been having a bit of an emotional rollercoaster but am now back with my internet to check in everyday. yay! so how is everyone?
> 
> My :witch: came a week early while i was visiting my baby niece in germany so that made me feel rubbish! and im not even sure if im ovulating or if anything is going on as i think this is my 8th cycle so im really doubting i will ever get pregnant. To be honest im not sure when im next due now as i have had two 36 day cycles a 28 and now a 22 ?!? I am really not optimistic at all.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok
> 
> Love to all x hope x


Your cycles sound a bit like mine had been. Mine were 29, 24, & 43. I'm now on Agnus Castus and this has certainly helped in both ovulation being earlier and cycles being shorter. Ovulate CD14-CD18 with a 29 day, 25 day and hopefully this cycle a 27 day cycle. Are you on this at all? 

I also had a short LP so I've been taking B100 complex too and now I've got an eleven day LP.

I also started to chart a couple of cycles ago and this has confirmed that I do ovulate. Maybe you should consider this too?

HTH

:hug:


----------



## hope&faith09

hey,

im not taking anything, havn't been doing any charting or anything. To be honest am really confused with what to do and how to do it! feel completly lonely as OH seems to have given up on me and my ability to concieve. i had a m/c a while ago but we werent even trying to concieve for that and it just happened and now nothing we do seems to work. 

I am just so lonely and feel quite hopeless. 

Hope


----------



## Anababe

Hiya :)

Just popping by to see how you all are. Miss you lots :hugs:

Im 24weeks today :happydance: viable woo :yipee:

xxx


----------



## toby2

:hug:hope, am sorry you are feeling like that-it does really get to you at times:hug:think oh's have a very diff approach to the whole thing?maybe just start with one thing and chart your temp so you can see what your body is up to?am sure if you ask about regulating cycles the girls on here could tell you a thing or two about what to take,how much and where to get it from etc
lots of love
xx


----------



## Lyns

Happy 24 weeks Anababe xxx

H&F, why not first of all find out if you've been 'trying' at the right time. When we were trying for my daughter, I spent the first few months focussing all our energy on the middle of the month and then collapsing tired for teh rest of the month. I then got a Clearblue fertility monitor and found out I didn't ovulate untilo nearly a week later than I thought! 

It took me 14 months to conceive my daughter, but its worth it. You could temp or try OPK's.

I'd suggest having a look at Fertility Friend too.....if you join there (there's a free trial) then you'll pick up loads of good info, and its proven that timed intercourse can be twice as effective as non timed. OH needn't know thr nitty gritty.....just tell him you're feeling frisky!


----------



## Wallie

Oh H&F, you are not alone, that's what this forum is for. My OH didn't want to hear about me POAS or taking temps or anything and now he asked me how my temp is doing. He doesn't yet know what it all means but at least he asks :rofl:.

Yes, I would suggest temping and using Fertility Friend. It was all new for me until 3 cycles ago too (Lyns suggested it actually) and we were certainly not timing it right until I started using OPK's.

Let this cycle be the new start of TTC, try and get excited about it all and hopefully OH will join you in the whole thing again too.

:hug:


----------



## Wallie

Anababe said:


> Hiya :)
> 
> Just popping by to see how you all are. Miss you lots :hugs:
> 
> Im 24weeks today :happydance: viable woo :yipee:
> 
> xxx

Congratulations Anababe. Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy.


----------



## toby2

i have never really shared the details with my oh-he knew i used opks and what they were for but i never told him'right,its time!'just did them and gave him a nice suprise if the time was right or occasionally even if it wasnt!


----------



## shmoo75

Lyns - Thanks hun. Yep I did an OPK on Fri and that was a def - according to CB Digi and, it was a fainter on the IC. I'm not sure if the teeth thing are a common OV sign but, it must be for us 2 at least I'm not the only one:rofl::rofl:

Ananbabe - :happydance: for getting to the wk24 mark

H&F - Big :hug: to you hun its not easy thats for sure. I would do as Lyns suggests and see when you OV by either temping or/and using OPK's. My cycles are all over the place and having a m/c can mess your cycles up for a while as well. This cycle I had my +OPK's on CD30 & CD31 so looks like a 42 or 43 day cycle for me this time round.

Toby - My OH is quite used to seeing plastic cups filled with my pee in them sitting on the window sill of our bathroom:rofl::rofl: I have even shown him the smiley faces on the CB Digi and, he even performed on the night of the 1st one:rofl: Doesn't seem to put him off at all

Cooking a lovely Roast Beef dinner today!!!


----------



## toby2

morning pingus
xx


----------



## shmoo75

Hi :wave: No symptoms as of yet to report but, as I am currently only 3DPO not surprising really!!!:rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi guys :hi:

I really need to trawl back & look for the test board but I seriously cant be arsed :dohh:

what a lazy biaaaaaatch I am! :blush:

if anyone wants to tell me what page its on (so I dont have to look for it) I will award them a gold star :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: xx


----------



## Lyns

Here you go chick, found it for you! xxx



NickyT75 said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> ReikiBaby -
> Wallie -
> Little Mermaid -
> Hekate -
> Lyns - 19th June
> Krissi -
> Hope&faith09 -
> Shmoo - 27th June
> NickyT75 -
> LeaArr - NTNP
> Sambatiki - (need update please)
> Chris77 - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Poshie, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! :happydance: xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! :happydance: Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!:happydance:
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: :baby: Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Sunday 14th June Update :happydance::happydance:
> 
> :happydance: Finally updated the test board! :happydance: but nobody has given me any dates :dohh:
> 
> Here is a bit more lucky dust for everyone...
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Lets try to keep the momentum going and be as successful in June as we were in May! :dust: :dust: xxxClick to expand...


----------



## Lyns

Oh and I'm testing every frickin day until the blumin witch arrives........not that I expect anything cos I'm somewhere between a million and a gazillion dpo at the mo (took my temp this morning and they are def post ov temps for me) so god knows when my next cycle will start....


----------



## NickyT75

Awwwwwwwww! what a little star you are Lyns!! :yipee:

I just need people to give their updates now :rofl: xx


----------



## NickyT75

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/gold-stars-box-color.jpg xx


----------



## toby2

ummmmmmmmmmm i am still testing twice a week....


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: @ Toby xx


----------



## LeaArr

I am expecting AF on the 15. I highly doubt anything will come of the 1 :sex: on CD13, but keeping hope alive :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> ReikiBaby -
> Shmoo - 7th July
> Wallie - 7th July
> Little Mermaid - 10th July
> Hope&faith09 - 11th July
> LeeArr - 15th July
> NickyT75 - :confused:
> Hekate -
> Lyns -
> Krissi -
> Chris77 - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Poshie, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! :happydance: xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! :happydance: Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!:happydance:
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: :baby: Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Monday 29th June Update :happydance::happydance: 

:happydance: Finally updated the test board! :happydance: Thanks to Lyns :happydance: but nobody has given me any dates apart from Wallie & LM :dohh:

Here is a bit more lucky dust for everyone...

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Any updates from anyone?? :friends: xxx


----------



## Su11

Hi ,

Just thought id check in say hi.:hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Nicky - Put me down for 07/07 lets see if I can wait til then. What do you guys think?:rofl:

Su11 - :wave: hun bun

Toby - Bless you hun I am also like this when I am pg too:hugs:

I have a right lovely bloomer of a spot brewing on the right hand side of my nose!!! What a sight we are when we are TTCing!!!!:rofl:


----------



## toby2

morning ladies
x


----------



## HoneySunshine

Afternoon girls! :wave:

How are we all? Sorry I havent been by...I literally havent had a chance to turn computer on, Ive been constant since Thurs :dohh: need to slow down!!

:dust: for all the testers :dust:

Im gonna go back and catch up through the thread now xx


----------



## shmoo75

Well :witch: is due for me anywhere from 07/07 - 11/07 so, I should really wait until at least the 7th before I test. I think I will cave and test on this Sunday:blush: as you all know I can't wait until my actual test date:rofl:


----------



## hope&faith09

Im testing around the 11th I think but not really that sure will see how i feel around then! Im feeling more positive now OH decided to jump on me last night which reminded me we are still strong togehter and he apologised for being so distant! yay ... going to chill for the rest of this month and start temping etc next month. 

I just want to say thank you to every pingu lady, love to all i couldnt do it without you guys x x x xhope x x x


----------



## Lyns

So glad you are feeling stronger h&f xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Your welcome Hope hun. Sometimes no matter how good your oh is you, still need to chat to other girlies as, we know exactly how you are feeling as, we have been there. Really glad he has apologised to you hun and, my FX for you for this cycle.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya Pingus!! :flower:

How are we all today? enjoying the weather? Its too hot to sleep right now though, thats the only thing :hissy: we need a good thunder storm to clear the air!

Our 2nd Pingu Boy is due a week today :dance: Niki goes in for her c-section on the 8th! So good luck to her!

Im officially viable as of tmrw :shock: 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi there. 

Just updating on behallf of Hope, she was admitted to hospital last night with severe heat stroke is on a drip and feeling a little better this morning. She wanted to wish everyone love and baby dust and is concentrating on recovering to get back to trying.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Get well soon Hope :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: to Hope

take it easy hunni & get well soon :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck to Niki J for next week :happydance:

and :headspin: for Katie being 24wks! :yipee: xx


----------



## noja

Hi, is team Pingu still looking for new recruits or are you all full up in here? see a couple of familiar names from another forum and I like the Pingu picture!


----------



## Lyns

Yay, Noja....welcome to Pingu-land! Happy TTC'ing here! x


----------



## shmoo75

Hi :wave: Noja welcome to Team Pingu hope we bring you luck. When are you planning on testing?

Hope - :hug: feel better soon hun

Honey - :happydance: for tomorrow and being viable

I am coming out in spots glore today not sure if its due to the heat, pending :witch: or, something else! Full of wind and peeing lots! Both easily explained by drinking lots and, eating beans!!!:rofl::rofl: Well, 4 sleeps til I test!


----------



## NickyT75

:hi: Hey noja hun

I was planning to ask you if you wanted to join us :happydance: xx


----------



## noja

Oohhh, you're all so lovely. Thanks for all the welcomes. :hugs:
Schmoo, by testing do you mean OPK? Where are you in your cycle? I can't see a ticker right now. I usually ovulate somewhere around day 17, maybe as late as day 20 so I won't test for a few days yet. Bought my sticks today though. I'd love to but one of those fertility monitors but they're just a wee bit too pricey for me this fortnight, which is how often I get paid and this time a fortnight's pay has pretty much disappeared in a week-oops, I REALLY needed those white trousers, black sandals, 2 pairs of 3/4 lengths, black top, purple top and black combats :shhh: not to mention 3 shirts for DH!!!! Hmm, think I gotta get my priorities straight, it's not like any of the stuff will fit me when I get my :bfp: :rofl:
Sounds like the ladies have been really busy in here what with several bumps on the scene and a baby boy for someone did I read? I must have a little look at everyone's journal if I may just to see where everyone is at. 
:hug:to all.


----------



## NickyT75

she means pregnancy testing noja

we have a testing board with dates so we can all keep track of each other :happydance: xx


----------



## noja

Ok, should be ovulating on July 14th, when we'll be staying with DH's aunt and uncle, eek, all tips on quiet :sex: welcome :rofl: If that part of the cycle goes to plan my period will be due on 28th July. Which may or may not be good timing as I have an appointment to see my gyno on the 30th :dohh: More poking and prodding. 

By the way how do I get a little pingu box for my signature cause that's the real reason I'm in here! :happydance:


----------



## noja

Ta Nicky, So I guess that means for now I'd say I'll be testing on the 28th of Jul IF I can keep away from the Early response shelf in Boots from the 23rdish on!!


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> ReikiBaby -
> Shmoo - 7th July
> Wallie - 7th July
> Little Mermaid - 10th July
> Hope&faith09 - 11th July
> LeeArr - 15th July
> NickyT75 - :confused:
> noja - 28th July
> Hekate -
> Lyns -
> Krissi -
> Chris77 - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Poshie, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! :happydance: xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! :happydance: Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!:happydance:
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: :baby: Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Wednesday 1st July Update :happydance::happydance: 

:happydance: Welcome to our newest Pingu member noja :happydance:

This is a VERY lucky thread so it will bring you luck too :happydance:

Here is a bit more lucky dust for everyone...

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

How are we all?? :friends: xxx


----------



## NickyT75

noja - one of the lovely ladies will post you a link to put in your siggy then you can wear your Team logo with pride :smug: xx


----------



## Lyns

We run a Pingu testing board here Noja....put our POAS dates on it to see who we are rooting for for the next BFP! So your testing date would be what date you plan doing a HPT see if you are pg. 

Some of us test ridiculously early (I'm usually guilty of that!) some folks wait and say they will test if AF is late, and what date that would be? So....are you a budding POASaholic, or are you nice and restrained? 

Oh and this place is full of POAS pushers....so if you set your date nice and late, plan on having a few of them urging you on to :test: probabloy me included! :rofl:

:hi: Pingus....hows all. :witch: still MIA for me (and still BFN), and I'm off to the docs tomorrow, see what they have to say! I've 100% accepted I'm not pg, but wish she'd hurry up!

Lots of luck to Shmoo and whoever else is testing soon.

I hope, 'Hope' (no I'm not repeating myself) feels better much soon!

NikiJ....good luck babe, sorry its not easy to pop in at the mo as our due dates were so close and we announced BFP's at the same time. Hope you understand, and know I'm thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Lyns

Here you go Noja.....post this as an image into your signature but take the *** out first though...

***https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u208/shorty-73/TeamPingu-1.jpg

Oh and I missed a gazillion posts whilst typing out my last one.....sorry for repeating what Nicky said!


----------



## noja

There were tears of pride running down my cheeks when I reviewed my siggy :happydance: 
I'm def an early tester even though I try not to be. Last time, :witch: was late, by the time she came I had used 2 First response, 1 Clearblue digital and 2 Asda tests!!!! Cost me a bloody fortune and it didn't change the result! That board is a rally good idea, makes sure everyone knows what's happening. 

Schmoo and Wallie are testing soon ,all the best ladies :dust: to you both. I haven't met Wallie yet but all the best anywho.


----------



## Lyns

Eek Noja, you need to discover somewhere to buy cheap HPT's if you're gonna do that. The ebay ones are pretty pants, but his place sells good ones!

https://www.accessdiagnostics.co.uk/


----------



## noja

Brill, have just ordered ovulation test, pregnancy tests and instead cups and I think pre-seed but I can't be sure now!!


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah thats a fab site for everything you need :)

... just a little warning about your siggy tho babe

I think it is probably too big with all those tickers? and admin may remove it 

there is a sticky somewhere that explains the size we are allowed but not sure where it is? (maybe in the forum testing area?) will try to find it for you xx


----------



## NickyT75

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/15884-signature-rules-tips-options.html

hope this works xx


----------



## Lyns

I never worked the whole signature thing out, cos if I tried to add anymore to mine, it won't let me and tells me it is too big. So how come some peeps do manage to add more, and I know they do cos I've seen the signature removed notices that SC/admin have posted in places! :shrug:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey Ladies, im back - out of hospital yay but been told to stay cool, feet up and relax and if any further problems to go straight back. So today i am going to :sleep: and wait for OH to return from work! 

Anyways how is everyone ... welcome Noja sorry for the late welcome! Have you just started ttc? 

Right sorry if this is tmi but if someone can help me i would really appreciate it!!! Every month around now or a a couple of days earlier i get extreme pain during sex ... its only for like a day maybe two ... does anyone know what this is? Normally if it hurts we stop but last night i gritted my teeth to work thru the pain ... it also feels so good even tho it hurts! Please help!!! :dohh:

Love and :dust: to all. 

sorry for babaling but my sister sent me a pic of me and my baby niece today and it looked so perfect to have baby in arms! made me even more broody than i already am! 

x Hope x


----------



## HoneySunshine

Glad youre feeling better Hope xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Hope

Maybe it is the position of your cervix? as it moves throughout your cycle & if you always get the pain at roughly this point its more than likely due to penetration being a bit deep & irritating your cervix (maybe try different positions where you can control the depth of penetration around this time & see if that helps?)

Glad to hear you are feeling better hun xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Thanks Nicky, yeah we try different positions as i dont want to let OH down!!! How are you? I wish this was my month but i really dont know! as my cycle keeps changing its difficult! on a 21 day last month am guessing when it will be this month! god i cant stop talking today!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Evening pingus!

Apols for my absence the last few days ... me and DH are on hols (at home, not anywhere fancy) and we've been out n about which has been lovely. Altho forgetting to put the suntan lotion on my chest where the tshirt doesnt cover yesterday was a bit :dohh: as I have a lovely pink/red splodge where the lotion should have been :rofl:

Got some new specs today, have to have them for working on vdu ... looking very studious indeed :rofl: But at least my screen isnt so blurry anymore :rofl:

5 DPO today for me - nothing much to report - few twinges down there, but nowt concrete I can assign to my symptomistis report :rofl:

H&F - Sorry to hear you have been poorly and in hosp hunni, but plsd you are now home safely and resting. x

Welcome noja to team pingu! Wishing you lots of :dust: and luck this cycle x

Hoping that everyone else is ok ... just about to go and put tea on then I will be able to get around everyones houses for an update/read!

Love to all xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi LM :hi:

hope your sunburn isnt hurting you too much 

Ive just got back from the hairdressers and my hair feels so much lighter now as its roughly chin length & was half way down my back earlier

not too sure about the style tho :dohh: DH says he likes it but then again he'd say that whatever it looked like :rofl:

Can see myself going back 1 day next week and asking for more cut off it as I just cant be doing with it touching my face - especially when the weather is so hot and sweaty! :dohh: xx


----------



## noja

Hello ladies, nice to meet you little Mermaid and Hope&Faith. Thanks for the welcome. 
Hope you're feeling better H&F and got a good rest today. I think I read somewhere that rising hormone levels in the middle of the month can cause some pain down there and it's normal. Been ttc for about 11 months now with some complications which I've mentioned in my journal, reading material for sometime when you're bored out of your tree with nothing else to do! 
Ta Nicky, have reduced my tickers, I didn't REALLY need 2 cycle tickers, but they're such fun and I just couldn't choose between them :blush: Sounds like you're pleased with your hair, it always takes a few days to settle 'into itself' after the professionals have worked it. 
Hello Lyns and Honeysunshine :hi:
BTW, quick question, even though the :witch: has departed since Sunday-ish i've had some brown.pinkish mucus over the last few days, does that happen anyone else? Might be the endo causing it? Don't think I'm 0 yet bu might just test in the morning anyway.


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hello ... think I may have another newbie to join shortly ... just got her to sign up to BnB. She has intro'd herself, but just finding her way around (my b/f :friends: bless her is wtt). Said she would be more than welcome to join us, but I would understand (well maybe :rofl:) if she wanted to find her own team of course ... but Ive pitched our wonderful team of pingus to her ... so watch out for Cocobelle.

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Cocobelle if you are reading this we'd love to have you join us hunni :friends: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Morning!!

I bumped the "lost Pingu thread" so some wanderers may return shortly xxxx

Hope youre all well, sorry Im not about as much, Im back to work (yey) so dont get alot of time to write big posts xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi Noja, just been reading thru your journal and you sound quite similar to me so nice to have someone who is in a similar boat. 

I have been thinking about starting my own journal but not sure if anyone will be interested! i love keeping upto date with everyones journals!

How is everyone today?

Love, hope and hugs


----------



## noja

Hi Hope, and Faith. Start a journal. I love reading other people's because I think it gives an insight into who the person is as well as where they're at. it also means that people can read what's going on in your life and encourage you without having to ask which is actually really nice. Go for it, everyone's story is interesting. :book:

How are all you ladies today? :dust: and :hug: to all.


----------



## shmoo75

Noja - I too sometimes feel pain in a certain position at a certain stage of cycle but, keep forgetting to note in my diary when it happens:dohh: Glad you got your supplies goodjob the cute postie didn't have a clue

LM - Hope you are enjoying your holiday at home with OH. Plenty of :sex: still I hope hun. 

Cocobelle - If you are reading this post you are more than welcome to join us for this mad journey of TTC! And may the magic of Team Pingu rub off on you asap.

Honey - :happydance: for being back at work but :cry: that you wont be able to post as much as you did

Hope - How are you doing hun? Hope you are feeling abit better and, you are still resting up as much as you can

I caved a nd tested this morning but it was :bfn: will test again tomorrow morning and every morning until I get either :witch: or :bfp: something is going on as, I am overly emotional today, spots are sprouting at an alarming rate!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

OMFG! Pingu's I got the job! :headspin: 

im soooooooo happy :wohoo: after 6 months of unemployment im starting to earn my keep again :happydance: :mrgreen: 

I feel like this is the start of good things to come :happydance: Yay! bring on the good stuff! :happydance: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Yey! Congratulations Nicky!! Im thrilled for you xxx


----------



## toby2

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## shmoo75

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumpup::thumbup::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:=D&gt;=D&gt; Let this be the start of things good for you hun


----------



## LittleMermaid

:wohoo: =D&gt; :happydance: =D&gt; 

*Congratulations Nicky!!* 

The only way is up hunni !!!

(now there is a blast from the past ref to a song by Yazz - god Im old lol)

:wohoo: =D&gt; :happydance: =D&gt;


----------



## Wallie

Well done Nicky. Congratulations on the new job.


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks everyone :friends: xx


----------



## shmoo75

:rofl::rofl:LM I must be just as old as, I too remember Yazz and The Plastic Population!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMermaid

:rofl: I renamed myself at school to Yazz (4th or 5th yr cant rem exactly)! :blush: :rofl:

So pleased for you Nicky ... I trust you are celebrating this evening hunni!


----------



## Cocobelle

Hi all, hope you don't mind me popping by to say hello!

As LM has already said, I am lucky enough to be able to call her a real life BF and she has told me some lovely things about Team Pingu and how helpful and supportive you all are on here, not to mention how lucky you are with your BFP monthly targets!

My H and I are still WTT but I have heard so much about POAS and charting from LM (otherwise known as my partner in crime) that I thought it cant hurt to make a start and learn as much about my body and cycle as I can so by the time it is all systems go, I will be a POAS master!

I feel a bit of a fraud joining a TTC team while I am WTT but maybe I can be a Pingu-in-waiting for when I am ready to rock and roll?

Coco xx

And congrats on the new job Nicky, onwards and upwards!


----------



## Lyns

Welcome Cocobelle! Even though you are WTT you'll havee great fun here, and hopefully get a great 'battle plan' put together so when you are TTC, you;ll speed to a BFP! You've got a great mentor in LM! xx


----------



## Cocobelle

Thank you Lyns. It has been known that Lm has dragged me into all sorts in the past (it does go both ways) so I know she will be sure to take me under her wing and teach me all she knows about POAS and other TTC delights :lol:

An addict she will make of me yet :)


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Cocobelle :hi:

welcome to team Pingu :friends:

dont worry about being WTT coz we already have NTNP (not trying/not preventing) - TTC - LTTTC - pregnant & new mummy Pingu members so WTT gives us a full compliment of everything now! :happydance:

Im sure you'll fit in here brilliantly :mrgreen:

Thanks for the congrats :) xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> ReikiBaby -
> Shmoo - 7th July
> Wallie - 7th July
> Little Mermaid - 10th July
> Hope&faith09 - 11th July
> LeeArr - 15th July
> NickyT75 - :confused:
> noja - 28th July
> Hekate -
> Lyns -
> Krissi -
> Cocobelle - WTT
> Chris77 - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Poshie, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! :happydance: xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! :happydance: Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!:happydance:
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: :baby: Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Friday 3rd July Update :happydance::happydance: 

:happydance: Welcome to both our newest Pingu members noja & Cocobelle :happydance:

This is a VERY lucky thread so it will bring you luck too :happydance:

Here is a bit more lucky dust for everyone...

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

any updates for the new board tomorrow ladies?? :friends: xxx


----------



## Lyns

Well it appears I'm CD1 Nicky, and so if all goes to plan (ie I don't end up with a super-cycle again) then you can officially put me back on the board....:wohoo:

I shall being testing somewhere around 27th Jul....god I can't wait!


----------



## hope&faith09

Congrats Nicky! Definately the start of things looking up! 

Well I have had a very boring day and havent achieved anything! Altho i need to write an essay for monday so am trying not to obsess over this months cycle! 

Love hope and hugs


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi girls sorry for the second reply in a matter of minutes ... I just remebered i have a gyne appointment on Monday ... what if this is my lucky month could that affect implantation?!? sorry just got panicky!


----------



## Lyns

H&F....just tell him where you are in you cycle and your concerns. I had a smear on about 4dpo last time I got a BFP and it didn't affect me, so i doubt there'll be any probs.

It's actually really hard to affect implantation, or pregnancy at early stages...if its gonna happen it will. It's its not gonna happen.....then you can't really help it either. I was prepared to go snowboarding in 2ww....pregnant or not? Doc confirmed, I would have had to practically kill myself to change anything that was gonna happen....so please don't worry!


----------



## hope&faith09

excellent ... thank you so much ... i dont think this month is it already feeling like :witch: is going to arrive :cry: well its not over till she arrives


----------



## randomxx

hi there i'd like to join team pingu aswell! im testing on monday so fingers crossed! xxx


----------



## Lyns

Why do you feel she's gonna arrive, H&F? Do you know what day you Ov'd?

Welcome Randomxx.....the more the merrrier! Good luck with testing! xx


----------



## randomxx

thanks lyns got everything crossed lol! how do i get the team pingu thing in my signature? xx


----------



## randomxx

Good luck to everyone with their testing! hope theres loads of :bfp:'s this month xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Randomxx :hi:

welcome to the team :friends:

there is a link for the siggy a couple of pages back (I think Lyns posted it?) coz we just got some new members so she posted it for them :) xx


----------



## NickyT75

Lyns said:


> Here you go Noja.....post this as an image into your signature but take the *** out first though...
> 
> ***https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u208/shorty-73/TeamPingu-1.jpg

Here you go.... :happydance: xx


----------



## randomxx

just bought my spell from mia on ebay so here's hoping it works xx


----------



## hope&faith09

I dont know why I think :witch: is going to arrive i just have that sort of feeling! Dont know when i ovulated this month or if i did! going to start temping etc next month maybe this month has been far to hectic! Essay writing really not going so well and dremt i was pregnant last night and woke up thinking i was it was so real! 

Hi Random yay you joined the lovelyest team!!! 

Love to all and lots of :dust: to all testing soon hope its a good month!


----------



## NickyT75

morning all :hi:

im in a bit of a grump today :( coz im sick of waiting for Ov :dohh:

im on CD26 and still nothing (usually happens on CD18 ) 

wish my stupid body would give me a break *sigh*

how the hell am I sposed to get pregnant if I dont Ov?? :shrug: im fed up :( xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Oh nicky i know how your feeling ... i have no dea if im ovulating or not. Keep your chin up. Im sure you will get there. I so wish our bodies were simple if we didnt want to be pregnant it would happen straight away, 

What are you up to this weekend?


----------



## randomxx

morning everyone! im feeling pretty upbeat today don't know why! The :witch: is still MIA! Whats everyones plans today? 
Hope and Nicky hang in there remember whats for you won't go by you try and keep a PMA xxxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Im feeling much better now coz todays OPK is much darker :yipee:

Im just so relieved that something is finally happening coz its rubbish not knowing if we've timed :sex: properly iyswim?

Im out with the girls tonight for a friends birthday so there will be plenty of :wine: involved :happydance: 

whats everyone else got planned? :kiss: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

*HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY TEAM PINGU!!*



https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1323/803821251_c8e0647116.jpg


(kinda 3 days late) :blush:


----------



## NickyT75

Awww! Katie :cloud9:

how lovely of you to remember :friends: xx


----------



## NickyT75

I https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/emotions/heart-1.gif the cake! :mrgreen: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Love the cake ... thanks HS!

ahhhh Happy 1st birthday pingus!!! :friends:

Biding my time, before MIL+partner take us out for dinner this evening; having to bite my lip ... arghhhhhh ... roll on tomorrow when they leave :rofl: (bad DIL that I am lol) xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Aww thats so nice! ... I have writeen my essay been shopping and am now 3doing some finance stuff am so bored but need to finish it! am cooking dinner tonight and hoping to have a nice drink later. 

Little mermaid know what that feels like ... was at partners parents and ended up biting my lip all day! 

Love and hugs to all x


----------



## jem_5500

Hello my lovelies,

How you doing? SOrry I been lying low my reports are finally in!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohooooo!! Also had a girl at work trying to stitch me up a treat whilst I was off sick and spoke to my Headteacher about it and she told me she knew exactly what she was playing at. Ha serves her right!

Nicky congrats on the job honey when do you start? Sorry if I missed that?!

Honey How is work I hop eyour not getting too tired its a shock to the system isn't!!

I see you lot have been on a recruitment drive hello to new people...is it noja, cocobelle and random? SOrry if wrong I will get better but you lot chatted a lot past few days and preggy brain is affecting me...my excuse!

I became victim of the ol' puffy ankles today was quite traumatised...cold water and stuck them in the air! Wasmy own fault went for lunch with the girls and then I went to by some maternity trousers as I cant acutally do any trousers up any more! :blush:

What happened to the food diary! I saw the mention of cake but without me who have you got to tempt you? 

Take care ladies I will stop wittering xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey girls just thought i would post ... i am over hormonal, hot and in such a bad mood! I dont know whether im coming or going at the moment and OH is lying asleep upstairs, fast asleep while im on the sofa wondering what to do!!! Sorry for the rant!


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: Hope xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Just to let you all know i have now started my journal! took me long enough!


----------



## shmoo75

My stupid laptop wont let me read pages 406 & 407!!! Keeps giving me an error report then, kicks me off the internet!!! How rude!!!!

Well, I tested yesterday and it was :bfn:...........I think!!!!! Within 10mins it looked like a colourless evap/the most faintest of faint 2nd line I have ever seen appeared. I used a FR but, that was a def :bfn: The IC's I use are ultra sensitive 10mIu!!! I tested again this am and, it was the same as yesterday just a tad more there iykwim? I swear if I am not pg this cycle I will buy the 25mIu IC's as, the 10's are doing my head in!!!


----------



## noja

Morning/afternoon to all, just called in to say Happy Sunday and enjoy the rest of the weekend. Boo to the :witch: for finding you ladies and :dust: to all for this cycle.
:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Im still keeping everything crossed for you Shmoo hunni :dust: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

:dust::dust::dust:

For everyone testing in the next couple of weeks ... lets hope this month is a good month for pingu ladies ... I have my fingers firmly crossed for everyone. 

Love, :hug: :hugs: and Hope x x x


----------



## shmoo75

Just had a lovely Roast Beef Dinner. Yummy Yummy!

I will be testing again in the morning lets see what the morning brings and, of course I will let you all know the out come


----------



## hope&faith09

Got my fingers firmly crossed for you shmoo x x x Just finished my roast dinner too!


----------



## randomxx

good luck 2mrw Schmoo im testing aswell so bring on the :bfp:

heres some :dust: :dust: :dust: hope it helps you on your way to a :bfp:

xxx


----------



## randomxx

well everyone i tested again this morning and got a very faint :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance: so lets hope theres lots more to come from team Pingu!!! 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
for everyone especially my buddy hope!!!

xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Thank you hunny, I know i've already said it but congratulations again! yay :wohoo: 

Shmoo have you tested again today? x 

Love, hope and :hug:


----------



## noja

Congrats Random, wonderful news :happydance::happydance:
Fingers crossed Smhoo!!!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Congratulations random ... our 1st BFP in July!!

Pingu magic strikes again! :happydance: 

Let's hope we are on another roll this month!

So, cmon shmoo ... any news for us?

No news from me, BFN this morning, still v early tho. Had my CD21 bloods taken this morning, results next week. My bloods from 2 weeks ago all came back fine, no problems ... was I missing being given any data ... cant remember if I should have asked for specifics or whether all ok was suffice :shrug: I was in/out of seeing the nurse after 5 mins.


----------



## toby2

:hi:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi toby ... how are you doing? hows things going? x x x


----------



## toby2

so so-have scan on thurs but my symptons have dropped right off now so a not feeling that hopefully, will just have to hope i am wrong
xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya Toby! :wave:

My symptoms dropped around the same time as you and I havent had many since! Well, different ones! so I wouldnt worry hunny xxx

Good luck for thurs xx


----------



## NickyT75

Toby - symptoms are supposed to drop off around now hunni as this is when the placenta takes over :hugs:

try not to worry... thursday will be here in no time and hopefully you will be back with an exciting scan piccy to show us all :happydance: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

randomxx said:


> well everyone i tested again this morning and got a very faint :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance: so lets hope theres lots more to come from team Pingu!!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> for everyone especially my buddy hope!!!
> 
> xxx

Oooooh, congratualtions!! 

:yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Randomxx - :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :wohoo:
> ReikiBaby -
> Shmoo - 7th July
> Wallie - 7th July
> Little Mermaid - 10th July
> Hope&faith09 - 11th July
> LeeArr - 15th July
> NickyT75 - :confused:
> noja - 28th July
> Hekate -
> Lyns -
> Krissi -
> Cocobelle - WTT
> Chris77 - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> July
> Randomxx
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Poshie, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! :happydance: xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! :happydance: Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!:happydance:
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: :baby: Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Monday 6th July Update :happydance::happydance: 

:happydance: Conrgatulations to our newest preggo Pingu Randomxx :happydance:

:yipee: The lucky Pingu thread strikes again!!! :happydance:

Here is a bit more lucky dust for everyone else due to test soon...

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

How are we all feeling?? :friends: xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

im having a bad day ... or month this time lots of tears and generally down, but have a gyne appointment at 3.30 today. Havent felt 100% really and did a test this morning altho i do think its far too early ... why does seeing a bfn crush you so much, even when you know its too early to test. Am now not going to test for at least a week reckon i will be around a 28 day cycle this month but as im usually wrong dont quote me on that! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## noja

Love seeing that table and all the :bfp:s. Feeling good thanks Nicki, especially after reading that! PMA, PMA, PMA .
How is you? 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: ( a little bit more for good measure)


----------



## NickyT75

Hug: to Hope

Dont feel sad babe :hugs: you're right it is too early to test

Good luck for your appt today xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hopefully i will feel more positive tomorrow or even later on as i am attempting to make lasange for dinner! 
Trying to find things to do to take my mind off testing and baby making ... have a busy weekend ahead so just have to make it to Friday! 

How are you Nicky?


----------



## noja

Hope, the tests crush us because every BFN smashes our dreams and our heart's desires. 
To quote a film, 'chin up young person,' Hope your gyno appointment goes ok. 
:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## jem_5500

COngrats on th BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jem_5500

oh my goodness ladies what a day!

I think I should have stayed at home!!! 2 exclusions a load of verbal abuse, 5 fights and just little grot bags. The head teacher wa sout all day, the deputy was on a trip and the woman left in charge was a good as a wet paper brick. I had on echild throw a chair and I said he could not do benchball and he kicked off punching walls etc and she over rode what i said let him joing in as said it meant an easier life...what does kid learn? if i kick off more I get my own way!!!

Writing letter to head tonight as fuming as are my LSAs!! right rant over in short form.

Hope your all ok ladies. Hope sorry you low honey xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

popping in to say hi girlies!!


----------



## Lyns

:hi: Sammielouize!

Hows that gorgeous girl of yours? xx


----------



## NickyT75

Jem thats terrible :hissy:

dont blame you for being mad with her the silly cow!! you're right - that wont teach him at all! fancy letting him get away with such bad behaviour *shakes head in disbelief*

Hope your head sees that she was in the wrong :hugs: xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

She's great thanks, sleeps 9pm(ish) till 6.30 now as of last few days !


----------



## noja

Hello Sammielouise, I'm newish here so pleased to meet you.
Jem ,hi, that's awful. Sounds like the day from heel. Nothing worse than not getting support from above when you're in a 'situation.' Feet up and aglass of vino for you me thinks!! I'm a teacher too for my sins. Love it, but it has its moments!! 
p.s just to clarify, were the problems in the classroom or the staff room?? :rofl:


----------



## noja

Oops, Jem, just realised you're expecting-a glass of Shloer maybe??


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ooooh Sammie can we have new Layla Piccie?? xx


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah Sammie lets see your gorgeous little girl again please :yipee: xx


----------



## Cocobelle

:happydance::happydance:Congratulations on your BFP Randomxx:happydance::happydance:

:dust:And good luck to all those who are about to test soon:dust:

Do you all like my shiny new Pingu Team Badge? I feel quite proud to be able to now make up the full Pingu package with my WTT status!

Hope you all have a fabby day xx


----------



## noja

Your badge is very nice and shiny :happydance:


----------



## Wallie

Congratulations Randomxx, that's brilliant news!

Unfortuanately I'm on to cycle 11 as from today - boo!


----------



## noja

11 is a REALLY lucky number.


----------



## Wallie

noja said:


> 11 is a REALLY lucky number.

I sure hope so, thanks!


----------



## Lyns

Sorry Evie......I know you had high hopes for this month. :hugs: Are you gonna try anything differently for this next cycle?

Congrsts Randomxx.....that gotta be closest to the quickest ever Pingu BFP?

Yes please, I'd love an up to date Layla piccie! In fact, we'd love to see a few pingu babes, I think.

And can we all send lots of lucks to NikiJ for tomorrow....she goes in for C-sec tomorrow....another Pingu babe on its way! :happydance: xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi Ladies, How are we all today? 

Hugs to wallie. 

Lots of luck and love to NikiJ for tomorrow. 

I had my gyne appointment yesterday ... not the best news in the world but trying to put a positive spin on things! 

Love, hugs and hope x x x


----------



## NickyT75

Thinking of you NikiJ :hugs:

:hug: to Wallie... sorry she got you hunni but i agree with noja about #11 being lucky for you :dust: xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

https://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk161/sammielouize/Baby%20Boo/DSCI00032.jpg

https://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk161/sammielouize/Baby%20Boo/Roses020.jpg ahhh hhaaaa gave her daddy's hair for the night!!

https://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk161/sammielouize/Baby%20Boo/Beauty007.jpg random phone pic and when i looked at it she was beaming!!

x


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh she's soooo beautiful!! :cloud9:


----------



## sam*~*louize

can never make these bloody pics smaller :O


----------



## Lyns

She is just so scrumptious.......:cloud9: xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Aww! thanks for the piccies Sammie :)

she is beautiful :cloud9: xx


----------



## noja

Wow sammilouize, she's absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## noja

Oh, is it today that NickyJ has her section, I haven't 'met' her on-line I don't think, but VERY exciting :happydance:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Just to let you know nikijones has had her little boy, got txt this morning.

_*"Gwydion Taliesin Jones was born this morning at 09.32, weighing 7lb 3oz. Baby mummy & daddy all doing well"*_

I'm not sure whee the pregnant pingu bumps bit is, lol I've lost all the pingu threads, we now have pingu babies, pingu bumps and pingu ttc's. Wow!

Hugs to all


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks hunni :)

Congratulations Niki :yipee: xx


----------



## shmoo75

Random - Big congrats on the :bfp:

NikiJ - Congrats on the birth of your Baby Boy :happydance::happydance:

Hope - :hug: to you hun I will try and read your journal soon to have a full catch up

I last tested on Tuesday and it was the same as the other days so, didn't test today. Will test tomorrow as, peeing loads, had some spotting at 7amish today but, nothing more since and, have had on/off very mild cramps today and @@'s are on/off hurting/aching. Think :witch: is due on Friday so, testing tomorrow is a bit more realistic. But, you all know me I am a poas addict!!!!


----------



## randomxx

Thanks shmoo and good luck with the testing it all sounds good! Rememeber my :bfp: didn't show up unitl the :witch: was 2 weeks late! 

xxx


----------



## Cocobelle

Sammielouize Layla is just adorable (makes me wonder why I am still WTT ;) )

Huge congrats to NikiJ on the birth of your :blue:bouncing baby boy:blue:Hurry up and post a piccie or two!

Finally to those testing in the next few days, I am sending you as much :dust: as I can xxx


----------



## Shinning_Star

Just an extra sprikling of baby :dust: 

I know I'm not on here nearly enuf as I shld be seeing a all of you wee there for me from day one, which is nearly a year ago! Infact I had my mc a year ago on the 1 July 2008. BUT got my :bfp: on 26 July 2008 which was great and it was all with support of your girlies here. 

If I'm honest I don't venture much further than my parenting journal now as I'm always sooo tired and a bit tied for time, but i really shld make a point of popping in on you ladies.

Hugs to you all, and wishing you all :bfp:'s so defined you can see them from here.

xxxxx


----------



## LittleBee

:baby: Hey ShinningStar!! What a cute little star!!


----------



## LeaArr

sammielouize - adorable pics, love the hair!! Thanks for sharing

Niki - YAY! Congrats :happydance: 

Random - Congrats on the :bfp:

According to FF, I didn't ov on CD15, I ov'd on CD17, I guess my testing day would be July 17 now, however, I am not so hopeful about this cycle. Only a few more weeks till I graduate from NTNP to full on TTC. Wondering what the difference will be though :rofl:


----------



## toby2

have my scan tomorrow-am too scared for words
lots of love
xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

best of luck hun, let us know x


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey girls just thought i would drop in quickly tonight ... 

Hugs to shmoo ... keep us updated on whats going on hun.

Good luck tomorrow Toby :hugs:

:dust::dust: to anyone testing soon i really hope we get some :bfp:'s this month ... i have no idea what my body is doing its confusing me so much! 

Love, :hug: and hope x x x


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ooooh, 2 more Pingu boys to add to the list!! LB's Lois and Niki's Gwydion :blue: 

are we even on numbers now??

Soooo exciting!! Imagine how many we could have by Pingu's 2nd bday!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Good Luck everyone testing soon!!


----------



## shmoo75

Toby - I have my FX that all will be ok today hun sending you :hugs::hugs::hug:

God damn :witch: got me this morning. Onto cycle 4 I have about 4wks to wait until I OV. I hate my body coz it hates me!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

:hugs: :hug: shmoo ... i hate it when the :witch: arrives ... i think she may be paying me a visit soon so going to go and get some montly essentials while i am out to make sure im prepared! :dohh:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Good Luck Toby!! post piccies up when youre back wont you!!

Shmoo Im sorry the :witch: got you :cry: God Damn it!! she makes me so cross when she gets bloody deserving people like you. :hissy:

H&F - youre not out until she flies in - dont get down yet xx

LeaArr - yey for going from NTNP to TTC!! :wohoo: lots of :dust: hunny xx

LittleBee - its sooo good to see you!! We have a few little Pingu's now, it'd be nice to hear about Lois xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Not down yet ... just confused, dont know what signals my body is trying to give me!


----------



## HoneySunshine

I know - wouldnt it be sooo much easier if our hair turned blue or something to tell us? Just so we knew!!


----------



## hope&faith09

anything, i would love anything just so i didnt have to wait and it doesnt help not knowing when :witch: is going to turn up! i have symptoms that point both ways so i have no idea!


----------



## randomxx

hey everyone how are we all feeling?

schmoo- the :witch: is the :devil:

:dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone wishing you all luck as you all deserve it


----------



## LittleMermaid

shmoo ... sorry the dreaded :witch: got you hunni :hugs: xx

12 DPO, temp dropped, spotting/brown, bfn ... not looking good for me either! Stay away :witch: On a more positive note, DH rang for his SA results this morning, and the dr said if it was less than 20million then she would have been concerned, but the result was 75milion, there were a few abnormal but these were far outweighed by the high result. So that was some good news eh ... just need my CD21s back next week now.

:dust: and :hugs: to everyone xxx


----------



## toby2

I got my miracle pingu ladies- all went well with my scan,cant tell you how relieved i am
thank you for all the lovely things you have said to me and the support you have given me
I hope you all get your miracles soon too
xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Yay toby ... glad everything went well. 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## randomxx

congratulations toby xx


----------



## LeaArr

Great News Toby! :wohoo:


----------



## HoneySunshine

:yipee: Toby!!! :wohoo: chuffed for you babe x

you gonna post a piccie?


----------



## toby2

will try to,prob at the weekend-seems a bit unreal at the mo!
xxx


----------



## Su11

Hey Ladies :wave:

thought i would stop by and say hi.

Thats fantastic news toby2 :happydance:

Shmoo - im sorry hun - big :hugs:

LM - FX :witch: stays away.

Hope everyone else is ok

Nickyt - hope the new job is going ok

:hugs:


----------



## Cocobelle

Really pleased for you Toby2, you must be over the moon!:cloud9:

Shmoo I am sorry this month was not yours :hug:

and LM, I have every thing crossed that the nasty ol :witch: doesn't arrive hun :hugs:


xxx


----------



## noja

That's super Toby, :hug: to you and the bump!!
Hello to all. Hope everyone has a WONDERFUL weekend, won't be back here until Wednesday or Thursday now as heading off to Scotland in the morning, just running in and out of people's houses to say hello and cheerio at the mo!! Hoping to stage an introduction between an eggie and a spermie while I'm away. [-o&lt;

:hug: to all.


----------



## hope&faith09

hi ladies, how is everyone this morning? any plans for the weekend? 

I tested again this morning ... BFN ... i really started to think that :witch:y may stay away this month but now i have tested i feel like AF is on its way :cry: still its not over till she turns up so fingers crossed. 

LM i hope she hasnt got you this month come on girls pma!!!!


----------



## LeaArr

Hope&faith - The month I got my :bfp:, I swore up and down :witch: was coming. The only reason I tested the day I did was because my temp was still up. :dust:


----------



## hope&faith09

Thanks for your positivity LeaArr ... but as the day has gone on im more and more positive she will be here soon ... feeling all hormonal and horrible ... trying to choose my modules to take next year and how to spread them on the thinking i should be pregnant by then so put more in the first semester and less in the second!


----------



## toby2

morning pingus


----------



## toby2

:o!
where have all the pingus gone????am i going to have to go pingu hunting again????
hope everyone is having a good weekend
x


----------



## hope&faith09

im still here!!!! ... been feeling so up and down this week with not knowing if witch is coming or not ... was so sure on friday and yesterday that she would be here by now but still waiting, still feel like she could arrive any second got positive alst night this might be my month and yet again this morning really feel like it probably wont be, going to the loo every half an hour to check, even using precautions already incase she decides to surprise me. hmmm ?!? (sorry tmi but constantly feeling 'wet' down there which is horrible! 

Where is everyone else?!? how is everyone?!?


----------



## Lyns

I'm here, just quiet cos I went through one of my due dates a couple of days ago.....:cry:


----------



## toby2

:hug:lyns:hug:tough times
xx


----------



## toby2

sounds interesting hope......!!!!!


----------



## hope&faith09

:hug: lyns :hugs:

I have no idea what my body is doing this month have had achey teeth and now have a horrible headache and still no :witch: ... altho now i reckon she will turn up at some point maybe tomorrow or during the week as im going to my mums and my mother hates it when im on at hers as i think i get into a v bad mood!!!! Anyway not much else going on just plodding on, choosing modules for next year tomorrow all good fun!!! 

:hug: hope x x x


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya Pingus :wave: - will catch up tmrw xx

Lyns, just dropping in to send my love :hugs:


----------



## toby2

any sign yet hope??
hello all the lovely pingu ladies-how is everyone?
me, i have no news really as i seem to have spent the entire weekend asleep!
xx


----------



## randomxx

hey toby not sure when Hope will be on shes staying at her mums this week so thought i'd let you know that when i spoke to her today the :witch: still hadn't been but she still doesn't think its her month tho i have evrything crossed for her shes decided that if she comes she comes its out of her hands now! xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hi pingus, sorry Ive not been around much, I have been updating journal every now and then, and lurking outside your houses when I can ... had a catch up now.

Sending everyone lots of love n :hugs: and lots of :dust: too. xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

f*** f*** f***!!!!!

Finally ... the bloody dr has called me about my CD21 blood test results ... panicing ... me ... hell yeh!

He said that my progesterone levels were below the lower limit f***kity f***kity f***!!!

He said that although my bloods were take last cycle on CD22 (on a Monday, as they are obv not open on a Sunday :dohh:), and I confirmed that I ovulated (through an LH test followed by x3 temperature rises as confirmation; that I should get them done again on CD19 ... so basically saying I could be oving earlier than I think.

Question: So how does that work when Im getting opk+'s then?

Question: with below the lower limit progesterone, this means I wont implant properly ... thats right isnt it?

I also said that I poas opk/LH last night and had a faint line, and as Ive never tested this early before, then maybe I am oving earlier ... to which he said might be true, so keep testing! But then Im confuzed.com as I always get an opk+ mid cycle too!

Sorry ... had to blurt this out ... any advice welcome!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Babe, I know its not ideal but this is a positive step now as you have some answers, which are treatable - DaisyDuke had the same, she is now 19 weeks pregnant. The dr can give you progesterone to take to boost your levels....but try speaking to her, Im sure she wont mind :hugs:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Thanks HS! Just been doing the proverbial googlefest ... :blush:

Dr didnt seem keen on doing anything yet though, said I need to have bloods done again this cycle and maybe next one too to see if results are the same - bah bloody drs! Tick tock, body clock and and all that! Hmmm ... I just read you can get progesterone cream ... does it have to be prescribed?


----------



## HoneySunshine

I dont know darling, google is brilliant!!

Its worth a try though. It may have to be a fertility specialist who prescribe progesterone. Im sure the dr just wants to explore everything with the new bloods before he takes action. Gets a proper diagnosis etc.

Its positive babe!! Youre actually getting somewhere and the Dr's are taking you seriously xx


----------



## Lyns

Deep breath....calm down. :hugs:

Now you know from eveything you have read on here that one blood test does not a full diagnosis give! Now looking back at your temp charts (I don;t go by OPK's.....I get +OPK 2 to 3 days before I ov) you do tend to Ov CD13 or 14, so occasionally slightly early. Now add to that a day on for your bloods being a day later and you have 9 days after Ov as opposed to 7 (CD21 tests are only called that presuming you do OV on CD14 - they should actually be in essence 7dpo tests, but as most women don;t know when they ov (yes we are the minority), GP's call them CD21 tests.

So the main thing is to see what the repeat tests say....and lets face it, you are having these tests to find out why you ahven't gotten pregnant, and low progesterone, is one of the easist things to correct, so it could be all you need to know to change things for a prety quick BFP! 

Please don't panic and try and look at this as positive!


----------



## LittleMermaid

... breathing and breathing ... :blush:

Thanks HS and Lyns too ... yes I agree, its a positive step as now I know this could be the problem ... as there had to be something going on!

Im going to continue poas opk-style to see if anything crops up earlier than expected, and if so, then I will schedule an earlier appt for bloods this cycle!

Thanks heaps girls ... :friends: xxx


----------



## Cocobelle

Hi Love,

The advice and reassurance Lyns and HS have already given you is really positive and while I know as much about it as you do so will be useless on advice, I can give you a huge RL hug (and it goes without saying my ever continuing support) as soon as we next meet up or chat on the phone. 

I have been with you every step of the way on your TTC journey and know how hard it has been doing all the right things and still not getting a BFP, at least now they can isolate the problem, treat it and resolve it so that you get your long awaited BFP!! 

Lots of :hug: hun xxxx


----------



## Lyns

Hey Pingu girls (and Pingu baba's! of course!)

Just to let you know our illustrious Pingu leader Nicky had a fab day at her new job today and asked me to let you all know that whilst she's decided on a wee BnB break, she especially misses you all, and sends tons of love n hugs xx

So lets make sure we all behave in her absence and get lots of nice BFP's for her!!! xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Yes Ma'am, Yes Ma'am! :rofl: 

So pleased Nicky had a good first day!

Sending you lots of :hugs: Nicky xxx


----------



## Cocobelle

Please send Nicky my best wishes too xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

send her :hugs: from Layla x


----------



## HoneySunshine

:hugs: to Nicky!

Glad your 1st day went well xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

NickyT75 said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> ReikiBaby -
> Shmoo -
> Wallie - 3rd August
> Little Mermaid - 3rd August
> Hope&faith09 - 20th August
> LeeArr - 15th July
> NickyT75 -
> noja - 28th July
> Hekate -
> Lyns - 26th July
> Krissi -
> Cocobelle - WTT
> Chris77 - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> July
> Randomxx
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Poshie, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! :happydance: xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! :happydance: Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!:happydance:
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: :baby: Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Thursday 16th July Update :happydance::happydance:
> 
> :happydance: Congratulations to NikiJJones on the birth of her beautiful Boy Gwydion & our newest preggo Pingu Randomxx :happydance:
> 
> :yipee: The lucky Pingu thread strikes again!!! :happydance:
> 
> Here is a bit more lucky dust for everyone else due to test soon...
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> How are we all feeling?? :friends: xxxClick to expand...

Can everyone please pm me with their testing dates xxx


----------



## jem_5500

Hello, Hop eyou are all weI havent been around much as hitting end of term and its chaos! Its very quiet isnt it at moment and I know I am a fine one to comment :D

I would like some advice please!!

I ha\ve found out I am entitled to more ay than I though for maternity and it has thrown a spanner in the works. 

What ever happens I am going to go back end of March then part time in the summer term as they will only offer me full time in Sept 2010 and I want to be part time so want to work out my weeks so I am able to do this.

There fore the way the money has worked out and the fact the admin officer keeps freaking out about me getting caught in a Swine flu Pandemic ( i am compeltley calm!!) She asked if I had considered starting maternity leave in Sept a moneth early!

I hadnt but when I realised my maternity pay was better and we could affor dit I was not sure what to do. 

My Headteachers current idea is to put me into the childrens centre for 4 weeks to hep with 2-5 year olds who work mainly on low level and on the floor I have never taught this age group its a scary thought!

Would this be too much do you think? its a fre flow centre with 80 kids millling about!

I do not know what to do. DH is saying its up to me as we can affor dit but is worry I will get bored at home but I do not know if work is going to be too much!!

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh Help and advice much apreciated xx


----------



## Lyns

Ooh, you are a good girl HS. I was thinking of going searching for that...and you found it! :thumbup:

I shall be testing precisely 8 days after ovulation, which seems to be eluding me right now! Lets go for about the 26th July and see if I need to alter it!

Jem.....tough one....what do you want to do?

xxx


----------



## jem_5500

Hello, I like idea of finishing work in 4 days :D but there is the whole extra month of money thing, we say we can afford it we can but not saying we are rolling in it!!! :D we would save up out our wages between now and jan.

I have preggy brain decisions are not easy :D


----------



## Lyns

Jem....well I think you need to think about the 'whatever happens, I am going back....' bit first and see if that is really 100% the case? 

It was so for me, after I had my daughter....I earnt twice what my hubby did and no way did I want to, or could we afford for me to pack in my job. Childcare was arranged...the lot. There was no option. Thing is, I never went back! Yes, mine was an extreme case, as my daughter was born with cancer, but they do happen and I felt totally different after birth (before she was diagnosed) anyway!

The reason I say that is that if you accept extra money, over and above SMP, you need to work out what you need to repay. Extra money invariably isn't an 'employer being nice thing', it is a 'we've got you locked in' thing!

If the answer is definitely, 120% you ARE going back, then work out what appeals most. Maybe finish a couple of weeks early as opposed to a month even? I do say however, that as time goes on you feell the benefit of it more, so its worth considering. I worked until 37 weeks and i was utterly shattered, and would have loved to have packed in earlier, but stuck it out, out of some misguided loyalty! Hope you sort it out! xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies ... witch got me yesterday ... going to be testing next month on the 20th i think x x x hope everyone is ok sorry been away but back now!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Cool, thanks to all those of you who have sent me :bfp: due dates :dust: :dust:

Hope youre all ok Pingus!!


----------



## noja

Morning ladies, good to catch up with everyone again. Hope everyone is doing ok. Sorry the :witch:got you Hope, you seem really calm about it, well done you!
Jem, that's a really tough one, Lyn's advice seems really sound. All the best whatever you decide to do. 
Nicky, glad you enjoyed your first day :thumbup: and whenever you come back, hope you enjoyed your break! 

:hug: to all!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Jem you need to do what you feel is best babe :hugs: we have 4 confirmed cases of swine flu in our office - so Im staying away this next week...not risking it! Im working from home thankfully!

Its tricky - I wasnt worried before, but now Ive got myself into a right state. Im not sure what is scare mongering and what isnt??


----------



## Lyns

My best mate has just been confrmed with Swine Flu, and she was here this last weekend for my birthday, so I guess its only a matter of time. I just hope Morgandie is OK, as she worried me most, being a/ young and b/ still slightly immuno suppressed after chemo.

Hope you all Ok xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Just found out that they will have a vaccine for "at risk" groups from August (end of) according to dr - so preggo women will fall under that! phew!

Lyns - hopefully you and Little M can avoid it til the vaccine is available - Id of thought Morgandie would some under the "at risk" catergory coz of her med history?


----------



## Lyns

I think she will be in the first category for getting vaccinated, cos of her immuno-suppression (waiting to hear from Gt Ormond St on this), but as you say not available yet! We're down there in early August for oncology follow up (shit- I have just realised that is only 3 weeks away, and will now be crapping myself for the rest of July)

My mate has a fairly mild dose apparently, so me is actually thinking it may not be that bad to get a mild case out of the way, get some immunity IYKWIM!


----------



## HoneySunshine

yeah, sounds like a good plan! That or not get it at all! :shrug: :)


----------



## LittleMermaid

HS - My testing date will be 3 August. x

Lyns - hoping you and M will be ok and will evade the oinkflu! x

Jem - Hmmm decisions decisions ... like Lyns has said I guess you will know when you have had enough and need some rest, but its deciding before that happens isnt it - maybe 2 weeks before as said before would mean you wont have to work with the other age range for too long! x


----------



## jem_5500

Hi ladies how u doing.

So glad it is Friday I am counting down days till hols! 2.5 :D

Headteacher yet again a Bitch today....I told her i wanted to leave earlier on mat leave she then told me she would htink about it as she was hoping I ould be there to do harvest!!!! Could have slapped her! - I am the music specialist and have raised music big time in school apparently.

I havent started oinking yet but I dont think there is much chance of us avouding it is there. we have now 4 cases at school and my friend who i spend lots of time with has been told she has it! Will wait and see.

LM fingers crossed fro 3rd August its our wedding anniversary so has to be lucky :D

Can I ask what someone has done tiwth the sunshine please?! 

Have a lovely weekend ladies xxx


----------



## toby2

Jem my headteacher was an utter cowbag to me during my first preg, ignore her and do what suits you, she will get over it. I work with nursery and reception so close to the age you were talking about and i was fine last time but i did stop work at about 34wks as it fitted with hols etc for me
am so glad its the end of term-am proper worn out!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

whereabouts in Devon do you live Toby?


----------



## hekate

Hello Girls!

Sorry I have not been posting in here....but just felt too disheartened....
Have been following you all so....lurker-me:blush:....
:hug: to you all!

I have got a BFP today on a FRER! Well I did have one yesterday evening, but I thought maybe it had just turned pos, because I had previously stuck an opk in the same pee....lol....the thing any normal obsessed POSA would do.....so did not sleep all night and tested again this morning!......OMG! I am so excited and happy, but scarred at the same time....after a year of trying I am just not sure if I can trust it...or if I will wake up in a min....lol...
hope it is a sticky one!....sorry for rambling!:blush: 
I am only 10dpo today (would be due on Mon)


----------



## HoneySunshine

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!

AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Im crying!! thrilled for you!!!


----------



## Lyns

OMG OMG OMG....Hekate....thats fantastic news. I am so happy for you.

Sticky :dust:......lots of it! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

*WOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!* :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:

Have a Happy and Healthy 9 months Angel!!! :headspin:


----------



## HoneySunshine

*Testing!!!*


ReikiBaby - 
Shmoo - 
Wallie - 3rd August
Little Mermaid - 3rd August
Hope&faith09 - 20th August
LeeArr - 15th July
NickyT75 - 
Noja - 28th July
Lyns - 26th July
Krissi -
Cocobelle - WTT
Chris77 - (on a break)
Sprat - (on a break)



July
Randomxx, Hekate

May
Lol78, Toby2, Poshie, Su11

March
Jem_5500, Daisyduke

February
Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy

November 08
NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!

August 08
SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!

July 08
Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!



*Friday 17th July Update * 

Huge Congratulations to 2 Pingu members; NikiJJones on the birth of her beautiful Boy Gwydion :blue: & Hekate for her :bfp: :wohoo: :yipee: - we are thrilled for you babe - happy and healthy 9 months!! :cloud9:

Loads of sticky :dust: for you! 

The lucky Pingu thread strikes again!!! 

Here is a bit more lucky dust for everyone else due to test soon...

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


How are we all feeling?? xxx :kiss:


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Pingus :hi:

just a flying visit from me to say how happy I am for Hekate :yipee: :headspin: :happydance:

Im not officially back but I went cold turkey for a week and a half and felt really bad for just disappearing without saying anything to my lovely Pingu buddies :(

Thanks Katie for taking charge of the thread for a while :friends:

not sure how long im gonna be around for at the moment? :shrug: im on CD39 so :witch: should be along to break my heart again very soon...

I might lurk for a while but wont post if im feeling rubbish so as not to depress you all

Love you all lots xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Big Hugs Nicky!!! :hugs:

We miss you, but understand! Dont worry Ill keep an eye on everyone xx

Do you want me to put you down as on a break?


----------



## Lyns

Nice to see you Nicky darling....don't worry I passed your message on to all the Pingu's so we knew you were with us in spirit! xxx


----------



## hekate

lots of hugs to you nicky! also congrats on the new job! hope there are much more brighter days ahead for you!

thanks for the congratulations everybody!


----------



## HoneySunshine

hekate said:


> lots of hugs to you nicky! also congrats on the new job! hope there are much more brighter days ahead for you!
> 
> thanks for the congratulations everybody!

Ooooh, Im so excited for you!!

When you gonna get a ticker and start a journal for me to stalk?? :haha: :rofl: 

:yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## NickyT75

HoneySunshine said:


> Big Hugs Nicky!!! :hugs:
> 
> We miss you, but understand! Dont worry Ill keep an eye on everyone xx
> 
> Do you want me to put you down as on a break?

No im not out of the running this month yet hun... (still living in hope) I'll let you know if i want anything changed xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

NickyT75 said:


> HoneySunshine said:
> 
> 
> Big Hugs Nicky!!! :hugs:
> 
> We miss you, but understand! Dont worry Ill keep an eye on everyone xx
> 
> Do you want me to put you down as on a break?
> 
> No im not out of the running this month yet hun... (still living in hope) I'll let you know if i want anything changed xxClick to expand...

Brilliant news :thumbup:


----------



## hekate

HoneySunshine said:


> hekate said:
> 
> 
> lots of hugs to you nicky! also congrats on the new job! hope there are much more brighter days ahead for you!
> 
> thanks for the congratulations everybody!
> 
> Ooooh, Im so excited for you!!
> 
> When you gonna get a ticker and start a journal for me to stalk?? :haha: :rofl:
> 
> :yipee: :wohoo:Click to expand...

:rofl: you ARE excited! lol.....I am too nervous yet for any tickers....lol.....

maybe if I get a "pregnant" on a digi....when do you think a digi would work?


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ooooh, I did mine 3 days after my :bfp: on internet cheapies....so about cd 12/13 for sure....they're too expensive to take too early arent they? :rofl: 

and yes, I AM really excited for you xx


----------



## Lyns

Ah, but CB Digi's are half price at Tesco at the mo happydance:), only about £6.50 for a 2 pack!! With conception indicator too!

And I did mine at 11dpo....last 2 BFP's and they worked each time!


----------



## HoneySunshine

oooh, buy some!! test tmrw!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: I just looked back and I got my cb digi :bfp: cd 12 - only coz DH wouldnt let me take it before :rofl: :rofl:
Id had about 10 positive ic tests though :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## hekate

hm....my ic's look more like evaps...is only the FRER showing it....but todays looked darker than yesterdays!


----------



## Lyns

Always takes longer to come up on IC's than FRER's....FRER's are really sensitive, but brilliantly accurate. I've never seen a false positive happen on a FRER!

I'd say do a digi on Sunday, to be on the safe side. I think if you got a BFP on a FRER its definite (post a pic, post a pic!!!) but the digi's are less sensitive and there's nothing worse than a false negative to pee you right off!

I am so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

yeah do it on Sunday then let us see it straight away!! :yipee:


----------



## Wallie

Sorry, just caught up and congratulations hekate, that is wonderful news. :thumbup:

Yes, we want piccies, lots of them!!:happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

I got both my BFP's on digis at 12dpo xx


----------



## toby2

yay hekate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toby2

:hi:nicky
am near exeter, am now hoping you not my headteachers real life best friend or something.....................!!!


----------



## hekate

it looks really faint now....looking at the picture....is it real?


----------



## Lyns

Beautiful....and very real!

Hekate....your knocked up, babes! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## hekate

aww Lyns! that made my heart jump then!


----------



## Lyns

hekate said:


> aww Lyns! that made my heart jump then!

In a good way I hope! xx


----------



## hekate

yeah very good way! 

oh and the thing that I done different this month was using my mooncup for insem....sorry if tmi


----------



## Lyns

Hehe...thank goodness! Last thing we want is a 'newly knocked' Hekate suffering a heart attack! :dohh:

Not at all on the TMI sweetie, I got my last BFP after using Instead Cups for the first time....(as a 'plug' as opposed to for insem though). I'm a huge believer in them and think my next BFP will only come quicker thanks to it! So we've been on them again this month!

I mean, its gotta be a help hasn't it....preventing leakage! I think there s a few giels in LTTTC who are using donor sperm who may like to hear that too! I know they are trying various methods, and wondering what works best!


----------



## LittleMermaid

:wohoo: :happydance:

*Congratulations *hekate!!!!

:wohoo: :happydance:

So pleased for you hunni, wishing you a H&H 9 months! 

:hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## hekate

I was really scared, but could not help myself and done a digi

It says: Pregnant 1-2!!!!!:wohoo:


might have to get a ticker now! would you use your LMP or your ov date?....according to LMP I am 4 weeks.....according to ov I am 3weeks and 4 days


----------



## Wallie

Congratulations hekate! that's great to hear! Go get your ticker! :happydance:


----------



## jem_5500

OMG Hekate thats fantastic!!! I did my first test and got a faint line like u then ran out and bough CBD and others!!! The lines were stronger SO exciting!!!

I am going to be in trouble today...jsut seen mamas and papas swing seat is down to 35 quid.....didnt read the bit that said they out of stock everywhere and sent DH out in rush to buy one 10 minutes ago :D :blush:


----------



## jem_5500

I use LMP but thats coz what hospital will use xx


----------



## NickyT75

Morning all :wave:

Hekate use your LMP babes

Im so happy you've had it confirmed by a digi :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

I used mooncups this month too & FF is giving me a "HIGH" reading with 96pts but im not believing I could be lucky enough to be preggo coz my temp isnt as high as id like it to be (although it has gone up slightly for the past 2 days instead of down) xx


----------



## hekate

oh babe! I have everything crossed! let's be bump buddies! please! please! please!


----------



## HoneySunshine

hekate said:


> I was really scared, but could not help myself and done a digi
> 
> It says: Pregnant 1-2!!!!!:wohoo:
> 
> 
> might have to get a ticker now! would you use your LMP or your ov date?....according to LMP I am 4 weeks.....according to ov I am 3weeks and 4 days

:wohoo: :wohoo: take it from lmp as others said babe as thats what midwife will do regardless of what you tell them :dohh: as long as your scan, midwife and you are all within a week of each other then they'll just go with your lmp anyway. 

Im sooooo freaking excited for you!!! Ooooh I must txt Simone and tell her! She'll be thrilled!


----------



## HoneySunshine

NickyT75 said:


> Morning all :wave:
> 
> Hekate use your LMP babes
> 
> Im so happy you've had it confirmed by a digi :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> I used mooncups this month too & FF is giving me a "HIGH" reading with 96pts but im not believing I could be lucky enough to be preggo coz my temp isnt as high as id like it to be (although it has gone up slightly for the past 2 days instead of down) xx

How typical and brilliant at the same time that this month would be the month though!?! The month without any Sean :sex: action!!! :rofl:


----------



## randomxx

congratulations Hekate and ooooh Nicky ive got everything crossed for you i hope this month is your month!! xxxxx


----------



## NickyT75

OK im scared to even say this... but this is the 3rd day ive felt extremely :sick:

I threw up on thurs evening while walking my dog on the shore :blush:

I got sent home from work yesterday at 10:15 after being sick 3 times

I feel rough as f**k today too - havent been sick yet but havent eaten anything either...

If my temp was slightly higher Id think i was preggo for sure but its hovering at a point where its still "up" enough for :witch: to be staved off but it could easily fall without warning too xx


----------



## Lyns

Ooh, Nicky.....on one hand i hope you feel better soon, on the other I don't IYKWIM! 

When would you actually be due AF....and therefore by that score, when will you think about testing?


----------



## hekate

have you tested at all nicky?


----------



## NickyT75

No- im 12/13dpo now but i havent tested & im not planning to (unless :witch: isnt here by monday - im sure she will be tho)

Fingers crossed she stays away :) xx


----------



## jem_5500

Lots of hope and positive wishes Nicky xxxx


----------



## hekate

tons and tons of Baby Dust!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## toby2

morning pingu's - i have my inlaws arriving shortly so my visits here over the next fornight maybe limited!!!
lots of love to you all
xxx


----------



## jem_5500

oh dear... inlaws.... I am quite relieved ours live 30 minutes away...jsut enough they cannot pop in when they fancy and close enough they dont have to stay!!! Have fun :D


----------



## hope&faith09

hey pingus ... how is everyone? x x x


----------



## Rah

Hiya

Just popping by to catch up with everything 
:happydance: hekate congrats
FX Nicky 

Good luck to everyone else whos testing soon


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hope your all well, congrats hekate, and nicky thinking of you! Well done HS on keeping everyone's up to date!


----------



## toby2

morning-all well with my visitors so far!
love to all
xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Ooooh, Toby I dont envy you!!

We have to deep clean our house in preparation for "The Royal Visit" - which thankfully, isnt THAT often, we go down to them more, but constantly feeling like you have to host them whilst theyre in your house is exhausting!!

My full sympathies!! :hugs:


:dust: to all testing soon!!

Hekate - you gonna do a journal? There is a nice house vacant next to mine on preggo street?


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Pingus

:witch: got me today so its on to cycle #15 for me now :(

I honestly thought i was pregnant for the 1st time ever (I usually know im not) but this time i felt 'different' & ive been being :sick: a lot lately

FF even gave me a 'HIGH' reading with 97pts :dohh:

I dunno what to say TBH :shrug: I can hardly believe im not here announcing my BFP :( think i might actually be in shock? :(

I need to ring Sean and tell him the bad news but i cant bring myself to do it :( 

He is so happy coz he thinks im preggo for sure...

I dont wanna let him down :cry:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh Hunny :hugs:

You wont be letting him down at all!! He loves you!! He married you for you - because he loves YOU!!
Im sorry the :witch: got you :cry: I though this was your month too tbh :cry:

Big Love to you and Sean xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

yeah but he is so excited coz he thinks im pregnant & i cant bring myself to tell him im not & bring him back down to earth with a bump iykwim? :( xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

I know babe :hugs: I know :cry:


----------



## Rah

Oh Nicky im sorry I was really hoping your were :hugs:


----------



## hekate

Nicky I am so sorry!


----------



## NickyT75

Its ok girls...

I'll live :) 

bring on cycle #15 hey? :happydance: xx


----------



## hekate

:hugs: you are amazing!


----------



## Cocobelle

Nicky I know I am pretty new here and still don't really know every one but I really did have everything crossed for you hun. If anyone deserves a BFP its you so heres to this cycle :hugs:

Hekate, congrats :happydance: have a HnH 9 months x


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks girlies :)

I love you all to bits :kiss: xx


----------



## toby2

((((((((((((((((Nicky)))))))))))) your temps have been nothing but cruel these last two months, lots of love
xxxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

:hugs: Nicky ;/


----------



## hope&faith09

:hugs: Nicky - I agree you deserve your bfp so much and i have everything crossed for you this month hun. 

Im now onto cycle 9 ... not sure if me and OH are going to be together during ovulation this month, am really hoping to make a journey to go and see him on the wednesday and we will go at it hte weekend before but just going to relax this cycle so if im not on as often as usual or as chatty im really sorry but its all turning me into a psycho and being on here either mkes me to hopeful or just gets me down. 

I got my foot run over by a car yesterday and now have a swollen leg all the way from my toes up to my hip and have ths biggest bruise so stuck in bed for the next couple of days! chin up and pma sorry if im babbling think i may go backto sleep for a lil while! :sleep:


----------



## noja

Oh Hope, that sounds PAINFUL. Hope you're feeling better soon! Gonna read back over the last week's posts from everyone and catch up. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## noja

Wow! Congrats Hekate, soooo excited for you!!
Nicky, hope you're feeling a bit better now pet. :hugs:You are an AMAZING person, with an amazing attitude, you make Pingu land a special place to be! I really hope and pray that this will be your month.


----------



## NickyT75

Oh no! Hope i hope (no pun intended! :rofl:) you are ok babe :hugs:

Hi Noja :hi: thanks hunni that was a lovely thing to say :) xx


----------



## hekate

My cm is tinted pink...since last night....I am absolutely terrified....does that mean it's the end? my frer was darker today than yesterday, but does that matter?
I feel sick with worry!


----------



## noja

Sit tight hekate, I don't know what it means or if it means anything but from what I know it's not uncommon to have a bit of spotting. If your line is getting darker then your HCG is rising as it should be so that's a good thing. I really think it's all fine but some of these ladies who've been where you are before will be able offer more reassurance. 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hekate

thanks noja....I read so much...my heads all fuzzy.....
the risk of m/c at this stage is just so high....
I am just worried I am going to fall to pieces....
sorry girls....I am doing my own head in....should not do yours in as well:hugs:


----------



## Lyns

Hekate.....loads of woman bleed at this stage....loads! Then look at me....I never bled but I still have problems!

Unless it is heavy bleeding it really should be OK. I think the last thing I read said upto 50% of pregnant wmoen can spot at some point and most go on to no problems at all. If it gets heavier then get yourself checked out, but please try not to panic. I believe that panic and stress at this point wil be more detrimental than a bit of bleeding! 

I am sure you'll be Ok babe...and don't worry about coming to us, we're here for you! xxx


----------



## hekate

thanks Lyns! I think you are right I should try not to panic as my dp keeps telling me as well....just not sure how to do that....but trying hard with positive affirmations....


----------



## noja

Hekate, if you're on the internet googling and reading every article they throw up at you STOP NOW-you'll drive yourself nuts. You'll be fine, make yourself a nice cup of something warm, close the google tab or put your books away and relax. 
:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## hekate

noja said:


> Hekate, if you're on the internet googling and reading every article they throw up at you STOP NOW-you'll drive yourself nuts. You'll be fine, make yourself a nice cup of something warm, close the google tab or put your books away and relax.
> :hug::hug::hug:

:rofl: yeah you are so right! I am saying I don't know how to chill, but google all the bad stuff! sometimes you just can't see whats staring you in the face!

thanks girls!
:kiss:


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: dont worry babes its likely to be a sort of secondary 'implantation' as the embryo often starts to burrow deeper into the endometrium around now

Love & hugs to you & your DP :kiss: xx


----------



## Lyns

Hekate, I think positive affirmations are a great way to go at this stage of pregnancy sweetie. Cos I know only too well its a scary time!

I only said to Applegirl yesterday (we had a little BnB meet here in my neck of Wales) that I feel that a huge part of the problem in my losses was that after Morgandie's illness, so early on in life, I felt I'd lost belief in my bodies ability to do this....and I shouldn't have, because it is essentially what we are born to do.....pro-create, and carry a child.

You'll be fine....believe that and it will be OK. Sending you positive, sticky vibes xxx


----------



## hekate

aww thank you girls....tears in my eyes....that's hopefully a good sign....lol...

thanks for sharing that lyns.....that makes sense what you said...it's scary how much our feelings/thoughts determine our life, but it is also a great chance! hope you will be able to use it to your advantage!


----------



## toby2

lots of love hekate
xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hekate, as the other girls have said, its probably implantation bleeding, I had it at 7/8(?) weeks - Its really really common in the 1st tri - doesnt mean anything bad is gonna happen babes :hugs:

Try and get plenty of rest xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Ladies ... still stuck in bed! I think 7 days till ovulation ... me and oh were talking last night and we were both slightly confused as to how long you are fertile for?!? Because when i got pregnant before it was from a split condom so completly random! now im trying we just cant get pregnant :nope: and i just wish it was easier than this to get a bean to stick. 

Sorry for the rant having a bad day!

:cry:


----------



## noja

Morning! Hope as far as I know eggie hangs around waiting for a man to sweep her off her feet for about 36 hours (from 12-48 hours according to some sources). Based on a 18 day cycle Zita West says:
days 10-12-Fertile
days 13-15-Highly fertile
days 16-17-fertile for 3 days after the peak. 
How is your poor foot today? Sorry you're having a bad one, think of all the fun you're gonna have trying to get you sticky bean in a few days time. Maybe you could start looking up new and exotic positions on the net to relieve your boredom? :rofl:
Hekate, hope you're doing ok today.


----------



## hope&faith09

My foot is disgusting! i have a number of positions to try ... have been looking up more but i dont understand how it is possible to get into some of them!!!! I reckon we will try on the Sunday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Friday, Sat and Sunday ... do you think that will be enuf?!? oh its raining and i aint got anything for lunch. Wish oh would hurry back from work im bored. Also im seeing my niece on Sunday as they are visitng for two weeks ... it makes me want a baby more than ever :-( i wish i was a lucky one who gets a sticky bean!


----------



## noja

Yip, that sounds like it should cover all the bases. this month we went every day from Friday through to Thursday, just in case. Hope this is your month Hope.


----------



## NickyT75

Has anyone heard from Hekate today?

:hug: to everyone who fancies one :) xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

hmmmm, just trying to think....ill look....


----------



## HoneySunshine

nope :nope: not me!


----------



## hekate

hope - sorry you not well, hope your foot gets better soon! :flower:

nicky- I am here! lol....how is your new job going btw?
hi honeysunshine :hi:

I still got the pink cm....still terrified....lol
done a frer this morning and I think it was slightly lighter, but that could just be nothing:wacko:....done another digi in it says pregnant 2-3 weeks!:shrug:
also had some dizziness today and felt a little sick, got really tiered in the afternoon and come home an had a 10min snooze:sleep:...taking that as a good sign!


----------



## HoneySunshine

It is a good sign babe - have you booked your dr appt yet to tell him youre preggo??

Step away from the tests! Especially the ones where you spot lines! Youll panic yourself if it gets lighter - which it will as your hgc levels will vary throught your 1st tri.

Glad youre ok babe :hugs: phew!! Try not to worry about the pink cm - it probably is implantation - youre not bleeding, and youll get increased cm throughout pregnancy xx


----------



## hekate

thanks honey! I thought the tests might vary in themselves as well a little....
I have not booked to see the doctors yet....tbh I am a bit scared about that...I don't like seeing doctors much....lol....
I am also scared that they might say it's ectopic as I have this pain in my right side....like ovulation pain...and also down my leg....I know *sigh* another thing I am scared about...shoot me now!


----------



## HoneySunshine

you should go babe, they'll record any problems you may be having, and record your pregnancy. 

They dont do alot else! They pass your details onto midwife


----------



## HoneySunshine

also the pain youre getting in probably, again, implantation, so it all ties in with the pink cm :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Glad you are ok Hekate :friends:

just ring the doctor to let them know you are preggo (they dont do much at this stage anyway so dont worry) xx


----------



## hekate

how are you doing chickadee?


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hiya Girlies,

How is everyone today? Anyone heard from Shmoo? Hekate has your pink cm stopped today?
Hope it all went well for LM yesterday :hugs:

Hi everyone else!! :wave:

Nicky I dreamt about you last night!! You were preggo, but were keeping it secret. Didnt tell anyone til 20week scan! :grr: ..it was snowing outside so it wasnt now, but really real all the same!!


----------



## hekate

congrats on being in the 3rd trimester honey!:kiss:


I still have the spotting:cry:


----------



## HoneySunshine

is it actual spotting? xx


----------



## Su11

Hi,

Shmoo was texting me yest - she is fine think she is just taking a bit of time out from B&B also she been really busy at work - will txt her let her know you are asking after her =)


----------



## HoneySunshine

Thanks Su, that would be brilliant!! xxx

1 week til your scan!! :yipee:


----------



## Su11

Ive text her :thumbup:

i know - :happydance: - cant wait hoping im better to go may have to cancel it if i dont start getting better - dr said if it is swine flu i should be ok to go as its over 7 days (from when i got ill til my scan - think its 8 days in total ) so we will see. I do feel a bit better today - touch wood.

Im going :wacko: being under house arrest lol


----------



## jem_5500

Hello

How u doing Oh SU hop eyour ok xxx

Hekate how you doing honey hope your not still reading all the pages on google you will worry yourself silly, and book that docs/midwife appointment NOW!!

How are the rest of you ladies? I have another installment in my palavas for you and it doesnt involve food for once!!!

Well happy ews is the summer hols started yesterday, my matenrity leave has been accepted so short of going in for 3 days at the beginning of next term I am pretty much off now until April next year 

Unfortunatley I am also now quarenteened to the house for 5 days on Relenza as the doc says I have symptoms of Swine Flu. What amazed me how fast the symtoms came on! I feel pants and am not amused as had the option not to be in work this week and stayed so wonder if i could have avoided it. Oh well too late for what if now!

And to top it off the cat hurt her paw, needed stitches but its infected so has a bandage on and is also stuck in for 5 days! Unfortunately the banadgage she hasnt wuite registered is on her leg it keeps catching her eye and she tries to run away from it and then occasionally as she walks shakes her leg about! I think I will rename her thumper!!


----------



## Su11

Hey - Im ok - not on any meds as they think ive only got it mild - they have given me antibiotics tho as they mentioned that a lot of cases get a chest infection of some sort after? - think they are all making it up as they go along to be honest - as ive not heard anyone say the same thing? so confusing - feeling bit better today tho thank god and glad really im not on any meds ive been on enough meds lately.

How you feeling?

Hope everyone else is good?

FX everything is ok with you and pip Hekate.


----------



## HoneySunshine

Oh Jem and Su, you poor things!

I do sympathise, whilst I havent got swine flu (touch wood) I am on house arrest as DH is paranoid Ill get it, and we have 4 confirmed cases of it in our office right now!! So I can relate abit!

Hope you both feel better soon!

Jemm - brilliant news about mat leave!! you basically started now!


----------



## Su11

its so boring lol. not that i can do much without feeling the need to lay down and sleep.
My poor son is bored too bless him.

being under house arrest drives you crazy hey?
I want to go out for a walk - anything/something

i want cake too lol - gona make oh pop to cake shop on his way home =0)
dont know what i want but anything will do hmmmmmm cake......

:hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

reckon youre having a :pink: bump - you finding out?


----------



## NickyT75

Big :hug: to my poor girls who are all on house arrest :kiss: xx


----------



## Su11

Thanks HS - would so love a :pink:

got a feeling i m having a :blue:.

though this time round im not really sure - whereas when i was pregnant with H i knew i was having :blue: - didnt look at girls names/clothes nothing.

We will be finding out im too impatient to stay on team yellow unless we have no option iykwim.

Hey Nicky :wave:
How are you hun

:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

im fine thanks Su hun :)

just waiting for the bloody doctors to get their finger out & let us know Seans SA results (they were sposed to ring before 11:30) :grr: xx


----------



## Su11

Hope they call soon hun - drs for ya hey - useless.

Glad your doing ok.

Hopw works ok too :flower:


----------



## Su11

Hiya.

got a txt from shmoo - shes ok also having probs with her laptop - shes gona try get it sorted over the weekend so she can get on here.
:flower:


----------



## hekate

Su and Jem (+ kitty) loads of wellness vibes to you! hope you are getting better soon!

Nicky - hope you they have rang you now....let us know the results!

Su - say hello to shmoo from me as well!

Honey - my spotting (tmi warning) is not in my pants....its only there if i wipe....ehmm :blush: poke-wipe :blush:
it has been there since monday, but i think it is getting darker....
I will go to the doc tomorrow morning after the dentist....nice day off that is!


----------



## toby2

morning pingus-have just left my son in town with my inlaws-feel guilty but they seemed happy enough and i am stupid tired having been doing full days out and cooking since sun
lots of love
hope you get your call soon nicky
xx


----------



## hekate

hi toby...hope you will be able to rest! are you showing us your scan pictures? please?


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hekate, stop poking! :dohh: you dont wanna give yourself an infection :kiss:

Go to Dr tmrw, Im sure its nothing to worry about, but best get yourself checked out xxx


----------



## jem_5500

Same as honey...HEKATE LISTEN TO THE PINGUs STOP POKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just bemused the postman... where we are cleaning out put a load of stuff on freecycle of course to be collected today... A 6 foot book case and a huge selection of books put out on doorstep by DH he rang doorbell to check they were meant to be there!!! FOOL but i wonder if he was more bemused by my sexy unwashed hair winnie the pooh pj and white faced look!!!

NIcky any news yet?


----------



## HoneySunshine

:rofl: :rofl: brilliant - same happened to me and my posh new neighbours yesterday


----------



## HoneySunshine

Girls, Sad news.

Poshie Pingu has had some bad news as a result of her scan. I think she will probably need our support and love right now :hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Lyns, how did your FS appt go?


----------



## noja

Hi ladies, hope those of you who are stuck inside are doing ok, nasty pig flu!! 
Hekate, how are things today? Keeo us posted. A big to everyone else.
Er...mm.. I was messing with my sig yesterday and deleted my pingu badge :cry:, could someone with the know-how send me another please? 
Poshie, if you're reading, we're thinking about you. 
Lyns, hope your appointment went ok and that you enjoyed getting away with G for the night. 
:hug: to all!
p.S I'm on cycle day 29 and I still haven't tested-I'm SOOOoooo proud of myself!!


----------



## Lyns

Off for my appointmetn in 15 mins girls.....so I shall report later. 

Thank you all for asking. 

Poor Poshie....hope she is Ok. I know only too well how devastating bad scans can be xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

:hugs: good luck! :hugs:


----------



## hekate

good luck lyns!


----------



## jem_5500

Hope your ok poshie xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

HoneySunshine said:


> Girls, Sad news.
> 
> Poshie Pingu has had some bad news as a result of her scan. I think she will probably need our support and love right now :hugs:

Oh no!!!!! :( my heart sank when i read this - im off to read her journo now to find out whats happened :(

thanks for the heads up Katie :hugs: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

So sorry and gutted to hear Poshie's news ... Ive posted in your journal hunni!

Another big furry :hug: for you xxxx


----------



## Poshie

Just a quickie to thank you my Pingu friends for thinking of me :hugs: It's still raw of course, but I'm sure we'll get through this. I have my DH and I have you girls, thank you :hug:


----------



## Cocobelle

Poshie, I am really sorry to hear your sad news :hug:


----------



## toby2

thinking of you poshie((((((((())))))))))


----------



## toby2

hope you get some reassurance today hekate
xx


----------



## hekate

loads of hugs poshie! thinking of you!


----------



## hekate

thanks toby...will see the doctor in 15min....not sure how they would know anything so....lol....really got faith in the medical profession!


----------



## Su11

Hey Ladies.

Going crazy over here - think ive lost what lil i had left of my mind. :wacko:
I need to go out.

Saw Poshies journal - gutted for her :cry:.

Hope all is ok Hekate.

Hope everyone else is good 

:hugs: & :dust: to all


----------



## hekate

so I went to the doctors! now I know again why I don't usually do that!

well I told her about the spotting and the pain....and she basically just said it's to early for anything and "what is going to happen is going to happen".....great thing to say!!! 
she did not even book me with a midwife.....probably because she thinks I am gonna m/c....when I asked her about the midwife she said come back in two weeks....as it's too early.....she says I am only 2 days over....can't they even count????
no advise about what not to do when pregnant.....except to take folic acid.....
I could cry if I wasn't so angry!


----------



## randomxx

sorry to hear that dont let it get you down to much try and stay positive and rest loads! 

i didnt have to book my midwifes appointment through the doctor just phone your doctors surgery and tell them you want to book an appointment with her!

you know what foods to avoid and everything dont you? 

xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Sorry the doctors are being so unhelpful hekate :hugs: but that just typical of them im afraid :(

they arent really that interested until we reach about 8wks and even then... they seem to have this 'easy come - easy go' attitude which really stinks :grr:

just try to relax & take things easy (I know its easier said than done but unfortunately its just a waiting game at the moment) :hug:

Is the spotting any better? xx


----------



## hekate

thanks hun! in means a lot that you replied to this! 
I was really upset....and then somebody recommended to go to the epu
but I think that would make me worse....so I went shopping instead!
feeling a bit better now....spotting still there so


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah the EPU wont do anything at this early stage hun (they wont scan anyone until at least 6+wks as there wouldnt be anything to see before this point)

Is it actual spotting? or just pink CM when you wipe? :hugs: xx


----------



## hekate

pink cm when i wipe....


----------



## hekate

and she said "we see so many girls with bleeding".....I am f*ing 32 years old! and what 
is that supposed to mean anyway!


----------



## hope&faith09

docs can be right idiots when it comes to early pregnancy, when i suspected i was she told me to go away and see what happens no support or anything - i have my fingers firmly crossed for you hun. Sticky bean sticky bean sticky bean

Well im expecting to ovulate on wednesday ... no other news! how is everyone


----------



## hekate

thanks so much hope! how is your foot doing now?


----------



## NickyT75

Pink cm is nothing to worry about babe - im sure of it :hugs: xx


----------



## Lyns

Oh, Hekate....i'm so sorry you are going through this worry. I wish there was some reassurance you could get, but even a scan at this stage wouldn't see anything and would probably worry you more. 

All I can say is I have read countless stories on here of women who bled and spotted, and had no problem for the rest of the 9 months, and then look at me.....no bleeding and I lost both my babies, so there really is no reason to presume the worst. You really have got to keep hope.

Sending you postive sticky vibes xxx


----------



## hekate

thanks so much girls for being there for me! you got no idea how much this means to me!:cry:
would not know what to do without you!:hug:


just changed my profile group to "pregnant" for PMA!


----------



## shmoo75

Test to see if a short post will post!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Hekate - 1st of all big huge congrats on your :bfp: 2nd well done on swallowing your fear of going to your GP and telling him/her that you are pregnant 3rd I am so sorry that your Dr was crap and so insensative 4th eventhough the good ole NHS isn't very supportive we are!! So :hugs: to you


----------



## Lyns

Yay...shmoo, you're back! :hugs: xx


----------



## shmoo75

Nicky - so glad to see you back and you have PMA back as well:hugs:

Poshie - :hugs::hugs::hugs: I will post in your journal hun:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hekate

:hi:hi shmoo! so nice to see you! :hugs: how you doing?


----------



## shmoo75

Let me apologise for my absence but been really busy at home ripping out the kitchen & getting ready for our new one to be fitted in 2wks time. Work has been really busy as well and, don't get me started on my laptop! Wont let me post long posts as, it keeps kicking me off the internet!!! So this is why I have posted several times!! Damn modern technology!!!


----------



## Su11

Yay Shmoo, it worked

Hi Girls :wave:

Hekate: Drs are useless, I hate them - Ignore them im sure lo is just fine in there and snuggling in - 
hate drs to so know what you mean - was really ill few weeks back was in an incredible amount of pain to the point i was doubled over girls at work almost called an ambulance - went hosp and dr told me it could be my stomach recovering or was miscarrying and i should go home and wait for my stomach to get better or for the miscarriage to happen - not refering me to epu as they cant help anyway and she would get in trouble for refering me - shmoo will tell you i was in a right state.
Fortunatly it was my stomach.

Argh time for dr bashing :grr::grr::gun:

Nicky - did you hear back from drs?


----------



## hekate

OMG su! that is awful! you must have been terrified! 
what is the matter with them? I mean even if they don't know about all different areas of medicine....surely they still should be human!


----------



## shmoo75

Lyns - hi hun how are you? 

Su11 - State? Understatement bless you hun. Now with suspected swineflu as well roll on end of your 1st Tri is what I say hun bun

I am on CD16 and taking vitex really faint OPK's so no idea when I will OV as 1st cycle taking vitex.


----------



## Su11

oh dont thats the tip of the iceberg - when i rang gp when i thought i had swine flu - the drs were even ruder - dr asked me what i thought i had and what i wanted him to do bout it - again not a happy bunny - def roll on the next 2 weeks - will be relieved when we have scan next week just so i can see lo is ok -
def had a rough first tri - onwards and upwards.
Im still smiling.

Drs hun are not good - human compassion and a lil respect is all we ask for.

Shmoo - missed you - :happydance: for + opk - come on girl i wana see that bfp

:hugs: to all


----------



## sam*~*louize

hi girls, checking up on you all x


----------



## Lyns

shmoo75 said:


> Lyns - hi hun how are you?

I'm good thanks babe....got put on Clomid yesterday. Docs think I have PCOS. Not sure myself, but at least its an explanation, and hopefully a way to a sticky BFP! 

Nice to see ya back...missed ya xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Rah said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Congrats xxxjacquixxx and sammielouize
> 
> Hope you have a great 9 months


Ahhhh remember this girls!!!

Me and sammie are just going thru this thread on msn thinking back way back then.....mental that those 2 big fat positives are now Leo and Layla:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Good luck testers! x


----------



## toby2

morning ladies, missing catching up properly but only another week of visitors to go!
xx


----------



## NickyT75

Morning all

Hope you have a great weekend

For those of you who have been asking about Seans SA results...

his motility & morphology are both low but his actual count is quite high (105 million - 'normal' is roughly 40 million)

full details are in my journo if anyone want to know :kiss: xx


----------



## hekate

did they explain what that would mean for ttc?


----------



## randomxx

hey pingu's 

hows everyone feeling today? 

Nicky glad you got Seans results back dont really understand them but hope they bring you a sticky bean! :dust:

ive got my booking appointment 2mz along with a scan :happydance: so hoping this beany is sticking hard! 

xx


----------



## NickyT75

dunno what it means TBH

its not good :( he has less than 10% normal sperm but we arent getting any more help due to me being overweight

will just have to keep going & hope we get lucky xx


----------



## hekate

oh wow! good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## hekate

aww nicky! this is so unfair! what the f*** has your weight to do with his sperm? are they crazy?


----------



## randomxx

aww nicky thats aload of rubbish can't believe they wont do anything else for you! im really sorry! x


----------



## LittleMermaid

Nicky ... load of ol tosh ... these bloomin quacks :growlmad: let me at em for ya :grr:

:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

im feeling really down today Pingus :(

I just feel like every way i turn i still get hit with a brick wall...

Something that Lyns' FS said to her about late Ov = poor quality eggs is really playing on my mind too

i mean - how the hell am i ever gonna get pregnant when my husband has less than 10% healthy sperm if my egg quality is reduced as well? :cry:

Its not like they will give me Clomid either coz they wont give me anything (due to my weight) :cry:

Sorry for the pity party ladies xx


----------



## hekate

:hug: hun so sorry you are feeling down :hug:

I read what the fs said, but I have also seen loads of women get pregnant with late ovulation! what do they call late anyway....I think women who ovulate on cd14 or earlier are in the minority!


----------



## Lyns

Oh god hunny....i wish I hadn't said anything now. I really didn't want to worry anyone else...'specially you :cry:

You have to remember that Graeme's SA was dire....4% morphology, and my eggs are 5 or 6 yrs older than yours, and I got pregnant twice!

Wish I could help xx


----------



## NickyT75

Seans morphology was bad too :(

it was 3% last time & I dunno the exact figure this time (just that it was less than 10%)

im just feeling a bit rubbish at the moment but i'll be ok...

I always am xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hug: Nicky :hug:


----------



## hope&faith09

:hug: Nicky :hug: Im thinking off you ... My oh is supposed to be getting tested for his sprem count etc soon and i have no idea how our results are going to come back. I ust wish i could get a bfp ... why can other people get pregnant and us ladies who are desperate cant. 

Sorry for the rant im having a bad day with oh saying he dont think im capeable of getting pregnant again that im prob too fat and have too many problems. :cry:

Love, hope and hugs


----------



## NickyT75

:saywhat: Hope - am i right in thinking that your OH said he thought you were too fat to get pregnant?!!!!!!!!! :grr:

What dress size are you? I bet you arent even overweight & this is a VERY touchy subject for me as im 4 stone overweight :(

That is so out of order for him to say that to you hunni :hug: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey Nicky ... yup he said i was too fait to get pregnant ... im propbably around 4 stone overweight too i am trying to lose weight but he eats a lot more food than me and puts temptations in the way. I know he was out of order but i think everyone has been having a bad day / week / month / year?!? Have been at it so far this month a few times trying to keep legs up after and not go to the loo for 30 mins at least after ... im always desperate to go!!!

How is everyone else? Im off to see my niece today so hopefully she will make me smile!


----------



## jem_5500

Hey Nicky...Hope.... I am over weight by about 3.5 stone there is no reason it should stop you xxx.....When we started talking about trying I asked my nurse practioner if my weight would affect me....her words....you see ladies bigger than teletubbies get pregnant you should be fine! Wasnt sure how to take it but she didnt seem too worried. I cannot believe how f ing inconsiderate all the docs are being towards so many of you. MAKES ME SO ANGRY!

Hekate-how you doing honey?

LYns- I hop they have found something to help

Nicky I relaly hope you feel a bit brighter 

I wasnt sure wweather to post as dont wanna upset people but these docs need a dam good slapping and believe me I am up for the challenge they have no right to talk to people and treat them the way you ladies have been treated. 

I will stop ranting now xx *and breathe*


----------



## hekate

hope - I have agree with nicky...that's totally out of order to say that to you....hope he makes up for it!

how are you today nicky? 

it's all still the same with me...the faintest faintest tint to my cm....ache in my right....
I am going totally crazy here....driving myself round the bend....cannot distract myself with anything....and stupid me done a cb digi and it is still on 2-3 weeks....what can I say- may own fault I suppose....
I have booked and early scan....for 12/08.....I will be 7+1 by ovulation dates....
*sigh*

How is everybody? quiet here...hope you are all having a nice weekend!


----------



## NickyT75

Jem please dont think you will upset anyone by posting in here hun :hugs:

we love to hear from our preggo Pingus as it gives us all hope :)

Hekate - sorry you are still feeling worried but stay away from those conception indicators as they cause more trouble than they are worth

everyone's body metabolises the hormone at different rates so try not to worry... plus im pretty sure if there were anything sinister going on, your pink cm would've got far worse and turned into full blown bright red bleeding by now :hugs: 

Keep your chin up sweetie xx


----------



## toby2

morning pingus - weight thing is a tricky one, my dr also told me my weight wasnt affecting my fertility BUT also said they woudnt treat me if it was because of my weight, its crap really, i can understnd if it is weight causing a prob , which it can for some but if its not the prob dont see why you shouldnt get help((((((((hope, Nicky))))))
hope you other pingu ladies are ok
xxx


----------



## noja

Hi folks, hope everyone doing ok. Zita West says weight has very little to do with it all-not in those exact words but something to that general effect. Tested, :bfn: use sensitive tests, oh well ( actually if you REALLY want to see how I really feel about it look at the post in my journal!).


----------



## hekate

sorry you had to see a stupid bfn! :hugs:


----------



## noja

Ta Hekate, how are things with you today? How long will you have to wait for your early scan?


----------



## hekate

scan will be in 2 weeks and 3 days....private scan...they only had one on the 12.08 next one after that was not until into September.....


----------



## NickyT75

2 weeks 3 days & counting eh babe? 

not long but i bet it seems like a lifetime at the moment :hugs: xx


----------



## hekate

:rofl: :loopy: :wacko: :loopy: :wacko:


----------



## shmoo75

Hekate - That early scan is the only thing that will stop you from driving yourself:loopy: here's to the next 2wks going really quickly. I will be on AL from the 10/08 so will be thinking of you:hugs:
Nicky - :hugs::hugs: to you hun I don't understand why just because you are classed as being "overweight" they wont help you. I don't what to say to make you feel better:hugs:
Hope - :grr::gun::grr: MEN!!!!:grr::gun::grr: Insensative anchors that they can be sometimes! W:hugs:e love them but, when they come out with crap like that we do question why we do. Hope he has appolgised to you and really made up for it. If there is a problem(FX there isn't one)it is just as likely that it he and not you that has it.


----------



## shmoo75

Well, it is CD18 for me today and................... I got a +OPK and smiley face on the CB Digi OV!!!!!!!!!! I thought I would as, my right side teeth started hurting when I brushed them last night and, I got a nearly +OPK. Teeth huting alot more when I brush them today. My last 2 cycles my left teeth hurt this cycle it is my right!! Wonder if its to do with which ovary the egg pops out of? I will do another OPK tomorrow and Tuesday will also :sex: tonight, tomorrow and Tuesday as well.(We :sex: last night as well) Think all the bases will be covered then.

Question: As I am taking Vitex this cycle was wondering when would I start testing as, I know you shouldn't take it when you are pregnant. Need to know when to stop taking it as, I don't want to cause a m/c if I do fall pg again as, I would always wonder if it was my fault as I was still taking the vitex iykwim?


----------



## hekate

good luck shmoo! hope you catch the eggy!

sorry - no idea about the vitex?


----------



## hekate

I know I should not go poking:blush:....but there just is not enough on the paper when i wipe to tell...so I checked :blush: and it was white/yellow :happydance: for the first time since Monday....maybe it was like what would have been my period as that would have started on Monday....
I am so happy! please, please fingers crossed!

sorry about the tmi, but had to tell someone!


----------



## noja

Yeah for happier Hekate!


----------



## shmoo75

:happydance: now please stop poking?


----------



## hekate

noja - copy and paste and then take the * out

[*IMG]https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u208/shorty-73/TeamPingu-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## noja

Yipee, thanks Hekate, was feeling really left out!!! :boat:


----------



## randomxx

hello pingus

*hekate* glad your feeling better now behave yourself and stop poking :thumbup:

*Nicky* hope your feeling better and not letting the doctors mess with your PMA 

so had my booking appointment today and i didnt get my scan ive just to wait till my 12week one tho only got 3 weeks to go but they seriously cheered me up when i found out that they do your hypnobirthing classes for free i just have to book them in advance :happydance::happydance:

:dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all the pingus bring on your :bfp:


----------



## hekate

wow that fab random about the hypnobirthing classes!


----------



## randomxx

i know i was really chuffed they gave me a leaflet at my first appointment with my notes but i asked today how much they charge so i could get the money together was mega shocked when she told me they offer them for free think i just need to spend £25 on the book and cd! they also offer massage and aromatherapy aswell as acupuncture throughout the pregnancy still to find out the cost for those! tho i know that for the aromatherapy during labour you pay for the oils!

and its all with the NHS aswell :happydance:


----------



## noja

WOW! Loving the pregnancy ticker by the way, haven't seen that on yet but then I'm a bit scared of the pregnancy forums!!! :blush:


----------



## randomxx

*noja* was that for me or hekate lol? if for me thank you i like it loads! how are you feeling this month? still got a PMA i hope you do!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for noja bring on het sticky bean so she can visit the pregnancy forums :winkwink: 


by the way pingus dont know if you know but there was a bit in one of my mags (left it in work so check on tues) but something to do with popcorn and how its good for male sperm il see if i can find it and post thefact! 

xx


----------



## noja

Hi Random, the ticker comment was for you but yours is very nice too Hekate!!! BFN this month but here's to next time!!!!!! 
DH HATES popcorn...figures.....


----------



## randomxx

cant find the exact comment il get it when im in work on tues but searched online and found this one

Lay off the jujubes and load up on popcorn. Mens Health magazine claims that the cinema nibbles improve blood flow and sperm count thanks to a nutrient called arginine, making popcorn a sort of snack food Viagra

so ould that not mean other foods with arginine would do the same?

xxx


----------



## randomxx

*also found this to help mens sperm*

Arginine is an amino acid found in many foods; it is needed to produce sperm. Most research shows that several months of arginine supplementation increases sperm count and quality and also fertility.However, some studies have reported that arginine helps few, if any, infertile men. Nonetheless, many doctors of natural medicine suggest 4 grams of arginine per day for several months to see if it will help infertile men. 

hope this helps!

https://www.bodyandfitness.com/Information/Menhealth/infertility.htm


----------



## NickyT75

Shmoo - you have to stop taking the Vitex as soon as you Ov - so only take if for the 1st part of your cycle hun xx


----------



## jem_5500

Morning ladies, Hope your ok and feelign a little brighter xx

Really hoping I can get the cats leg bandage off today she is driving us nuts inside...she has been pretty good on the whole but the waking us up at 4 coz she hasnt been tired out enough is not amusing!!! But then poor little thing needs the rain to stop too!!!

I am breaking my house arrest! I cannot stay in any longer...besides I have an emergancy! The line for the nursery i want is all sold out online so need to bolt out to babies are us and hope they have something...i odnt htink they do. There fore will have to change my theme....the only WTP range I like ( I adore WTP) is in babies are us and hate all the others. ALtrhough I have found something called sketchy pooh?!!! WTF and I may go there but cant get all they little accessories i want. Or I will go for somehting sifferent and colouful.. DH said I could do what i wanted but drew thw line when i showed him the jo jo mama bebe rainbow range :(

Noja sorry your out this month...At least you get another month of trying ;) one thing my DH is missing is my drive has gone when he said he thought w would have more time to practice as he enjoyed that but i nearly slapped him!

Have a good day ladies.

Love and hugs xx


----------



## noja

WTP rocks! :thumbup:


----------



## NickyT75

How is everyone today? :hugs: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

I think i may be ovulating ... cervix is open and im not seeing oh until tomorow so scared im going miss the eggy... does the cervix open before ovulation?!? im having a lovely time other than that with my niece, playing on a biig play mat and listening to music! 

love, hope and hugs to all x x x


----------



## noja

Doing good Nicki ta-you? Think everyone is off making dinners for spermie sources, oops, sorry-DHs OHs DPs etc....


----------



## noja

Hi Hope :hi: Think it's like that for a few days around 0. Hello Hope's niece!


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: @ noja

Hope - have you noticed any EWCM yet? i agree with noja your cervix will stay open for a few days around Ov so try not to worry :) xx


----------



## hope&faith09

dont think i have ewcm yet ... so keeping fingers firmly crossed and will get to it as soon as i see oh tomorrow evening! come on eggy and spermys!!! How is everyone else? The little one has just gone to bed must be time for tea soon!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hello everyone! :hugs:

Im 6 DPO in the dreaded 1ww ... already poas :blush: :rofl: nothing to report as yet!

Oh and I went to the drs and had my bloods done again today - CD19 instead of CD21. Ive booked an appt with an actual Dr for Monday morning so I can get my results F2F! Roll on Monday!

Back at work properly now, been in a bit of a daze of late, so Im sorry for my tardiness here in pinguland. Need to get my arse in gear and sort myself out, been feeling so fed up; work is gonna be busy these next few weeks, and I really need to get back on track with my clients too! Ho hum ... but wot I really need is a BFP and then a nice hot holiday in the Maldives ... whose coming ... ?

Oooh Hotel Inspector ... (changes to channel 5...)

xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Can I come LM?? 

**runs to pack, then realises she cant fly anymore :dohh:**
Been checking out your temps!! all looking good lady!! fx :wohoo:

How is everyone else? Seriously, its been a while since Ive had 6 pages to catch up on since the wkend!! Glad all the Pingus are back :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies :hi:

Oooh LM - a lovely break in the Maldives sounds just the ticket :happydance: count me in!! xx


----------



## hekate

I am coming LM! definitely!


----------



## hekate

had a 3+ on the digi:wohoo:


----------



## noja

Yippee!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## noja

And yes, I'll be in on trip too please LM!!!!-now where's me sun cream? See you there, third palm tree from the left :plane:


----------



## HoneySunshine

hekate said:


> had a 3+ on the digi:wohoo:

Yey!! Im thrilled!! the pink cm was probably implantation hun - you can get it up to 8/9 weeks sometimes!
Nothing to worry about.

So whats your edd?


----------



## Wallie

Glad you're feeling more positive HeKate! :yipee:


----------



## LittleMermaid

See attached ... :hugs: xxx

https://slidesha.re/bu8Hs

(finally found somewhere I can link this too ... hope you can get it to work ... this is where I went on honeymoon!)


----------



## HoneySunshine

LittleMermaid said:


> See attached ... :hugs: xxx
> 
> https://slidesha.re/bu8Hs
> 
> (finally found somewhere I can link this too ... hope you can get it to work ... this is where I went on honeymoon!)

nice


----------



## noja

MMMMMmmmmmmmmm..........
Just throwing all the shoes out of the case (sacrelige really!).

This evening's appointment with gyno changed, trying to get DH's SA sorted so will reshedule for after that as the hospital trying to get that done ASAP and we'd have to go back again in the next few weeks as well. No point spending money unnecessarily when there are holidays in the Maldives to pay for :rofl:


----------



## hekate

yeah! can we leave now....:plane::boat::shipw::wohoo:


----------



## hekate

HoneySunshine said:


> hekate said:
> 
> 
> had a 3+ on the digi:wohoo:
> 
> Yey!! Im thrilled!! the pink cm was probably implantation hun - you can get it up to 8/9 weeks sometimes!
> Nothing to worry about.
> 
> So whats your edd?Click to expand...

had some tiny bit pink cm again....but trying to ignore it:haha:

EDD 27/03/2010:cloud9:


----------



## randomxx

*hekate* ignore it ignore it ignore it pleasssssseeeeeeee!!!

Pingu's i know its probably to soon to hear the heartbeat on my doppler but i cant even hear the placenta is tht normal or should i be worried??

p.s my suitcase is packed can i come to the maldives?

xx


----------



## hekate

sorry no idea about the doppler


----------



## randomxx

thanks anyway hekate so how are you feeling? x


----------



## hekate

umm quietly excited! felt a bit nauseous this morning and got really excited....might regret that! 
how are you? have you got a journal?


----------



## randomxx

im ok having a goodish day today tho got a bit of pain! no i dont have a journal was going to start one but i wouldn't have a clue what to put in it lol! do you have one? x


----------



## hekate

lol....I am the same with the journal...would not know what to say...
what pain have you got?


----------



## randomxx

keep getting pretty bad kinda shooting pains in my right side they last a cpl of mins then go away! x


----------



## hekate

oh...hope you get better soon:hugs:


----------



## randomxx

thank you me 2 x


----------



## NickyT75

Random - its defo too early for the doppler yet hunni so dont worry :hugs:

Its very difficult to find before 12wks & sometimes hard to find after that TBH

Hekate - yay! great news anout the 3+ digi :yipee:

LM - Maldives looks like my idea of heaven :cloud9:


----------



## toby2

hurrah for 3+ weeks!
lots of love pingu ladiesxx


----------



## hekate

I love you girls! for celebrating the 3+ with me after telling me off for testing!

big :hugs:& :kiss:


----------



## LittleMermaid

hekate ... so plsd you got your 3+ on your digi hunni! xxx


----------



## Anababe

Phew!! 13 pages and 30 mins later i finally caught up!! :rofl:

Hey Pingus!! Im back, i got a new laptop yesterday :happydance:

Hekate - Glad the cm has stopped hun and you got 3+ on your digi!! Good luck for your scan in 2 weeks, bet you cant wait! :hugs:

Nicky - Hiya babe, ive missed you. Hope your ok :hugs::kiss:

Shmoo - Glad you got a +OPK, good luck in the 2ww!!

LM - Not long to go now in the 1ww, FX for you hun :)

Random and Noja - I dont know you so a big hello from me and bump :D Hope your both ok! :hugs:

Hope all you ladies on house arrest are coping ok! I feel for you, i would be so bored lol!

:hug::hug: for everyone i have missed, my memory isnt that good hehe

xx


----------



## randomxx

Nicky thanks yeah i thought it was too early to hear the heartbeat but really thought i'd hear the placenta at least! xx

Anababe hello to you to hope you and bump are well also! xx


----------



## noja

Hi ladies,
How are we all doing this evening? 
Nice to meet you Anababe!!Hope you're enjoying your new laptop!!
Random-wha's a doppler?
Nicky-how are you this evening? 

Well the witch hasn't landed yet which means I should get some nice nooky with DH tonight before I head to Dublin tomorrow for the night to visit a friend-:happydance: We (Dh and I that is) took a notion and headed out for a drink after dinner this evening-which we never do-it was LOVELY, just taking time together. We should do things like that cause let's face it when we have 10 kids runnng around our ankles we won't have a hope in hell!:rofl: ( Mind you my mum had 15 brothers and sisters so maybe I shouldn't guffaw-although I think I took my fertility from the other granny-a daughter, 10 miscarriages in 8 years and then my dad:dohh:).
What is everyone bringing to the Maldives with them? NOT DHs I presume-'cept for the ladies who are 0.
Norma runs off to pack another sundress in the case and look at Litttle Mermaid's slide show again.


----------



## jem_5500

OOOOO i dissappear for a day and your all flying off I think I cant stil jjsut fly so hurry up and pack please!!!

Hope your ok ladies xx

Hekate sooooo gld u got 3+ p digi :D

LM love the pics!

Anababe nice to see u back how u doing?

Hugs to you all x


----------



## NickyT75

:yipee: Yay! Simone im so glad you are back babes! :yipee: ive missed you loads :friends:

Noja - a doppler is a little gadget that lets you listen to your babies heartbeat (kinda like an ultrasound scanner but just uses sound instead of images) :) xx


----------



## NickyT75

Erm........... Noja am i missing something?

CD1 and no :witch: ?? have you :test: ?? :dust: xx


----------



## Anababe

Im fine thanks Jem :)

Starting with braxton hicks tonight, my dad was amazed when i asked him to feel my bump while it was tight then feel it again a min later hehe he seemed a little worried bless him!

Oh and i got engaged! woo :happydance: last sat :)

urrm, not mch else been happening really lol

Missed you too Nicky :hugs:

xx


----------



## hekate

:hi: anababe! missed you loads too!

noja - if that is right I have to say :test:


----------



## noja

Hi Nicky, and Hekate, hmmm, have I tested? Tee Hee, well on Thursday I had 9 little sticks to pee on, by Sunday I had none :blush: So as the witch didn't arrive I bought a First Response in Boots today (buy one get one free BTW), of course all :bfn:s but since when has that a good reason to hold your water and LEAVE THE STICKS IN THE BOX???!!!! 
Congrats on getting engaged Anababe :wedding: ( I LOVE that smilie!!)


----------



## noja

Although I will point out my boobs have been killing me for about 6 days, my body is cruel, It is trying to play a trick on me. But I'm in good from now and ready to face this month-blocked tube side BTW.


----------



## randomxx

*anababe* congratulations on the engagement just seen your calling your son Logan ive always loved that name and wanted to call my son if i had one that but my mother says no way! 

*noja* don't give up hope yet my :bfp: never showed until the :witch: was 2 weeks late! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all the Pingu's xxxxx


----------



## Anababe

Morning :hi:

Random - Yeah i wasnt so sure on the name to start with, was my OH that liked it but i love it now :D

Hope you all have a nice day! xx


----------



## NickyT75

Where is everyone? :shrug: xx


----------



## hekate

:hi: nicky! how are you hun?


----------



## hekate

I have to tell my boss tomorrow....which I really wanted to avoid at this early stage, but I work as a tenancy support worker and whilst as a general rule we do not take people out, we do make exceptions....and one woman I support needs me to take her out....and she is rather large and in a wheelchair....heavy wheelchair needs to be lifted into the car...which I don't want to do!.....I feel nervous about telling him!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Congratulations Anababe xxx


----------



## Anababe

Thanks LM :)

Hekate - Good luck telling your boss hun, im sure they'll be fine about it dont worry! :hugs:

Im so tired tonight, had a long day on the farm with my horse, poor little lady has been kicked and got a nasty cut on her leg, its not looking great so vet needed tomorrow. Only been here 2 week and vet bills aready.. typical :roll:

Hope everyone is ok! :hug:

xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Hi:wave:all I will start my testathon on Mon 03/08 will be far too early but, you got to start somewhere :rofl:


----------



## toby2

:hi:


----------



## Anababe

Morning :hi:

xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

hiya!!!!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Nicky do you want me to put up the testing board? :hugs: xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

:hi:


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi:


----------



## randomxx

morning everyone how are we all feeling? i have just woke up and im already tired still got work to go to x


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> ReikiBaby -
> Shmoo -
> Wallie -
> Little Mermaid -
> Hope&faith09 -
> LeeArr -
> NickyT75 - :confused:
> noja -
> Hekate -
> Lyns -
> Krissi -
> Cocobelle - WTT
> Chris77 - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> July
> Randomxx
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! :happydance: xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! :happydance: Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!:happydance:
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: :baby: Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thursday 30th July Update :happydance::happydance: 


Can everyone please let me know their updates?? :friends: xxx


----------



## hekate

:winkwink:update: I am pregnant!


----------



## Wallie

If the old bat doesn't get me I'll be testing on the 9th August. 

Thanks

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> ReikiBaby -
> Shmoo - 3rd Aug
> Little Mermaid - 3rd Aug
> Wallie - 9th Aug
> Hope&faith09 -
> LeeArr -
> NickyT75 - :confused:
> noja -
> Lyns -
> Krissi -
> Cocobelle - WTT
> Chris77 - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> 
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November
> NikiJJones
> 
> August
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! :happydance: xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! :happydance: Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!:happydance:
> 
> July
> Shining Star :pink: :baby: Olivia is here! :happydance: Owo, LittleBee
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thursday 30th July Update :happydance::happydance: 

(sorry hekate :blush: how could i forget about you? :shrug: )

:dance: Congratulations!! :dance:


Can everyone please let me know their updates?? :friends: xxx


----------



## hekate

maybe it was a omen or something....got "spotting" again...more then before....darker.....
maybe I jinxed it by telling my boss....maybe I caused it by getting stressed in work.....
I am beyond myself.....


----------



## LeaArr

still waiting on ov. fx it waits til tomorrow. 12:01 tommorow night is August 1. HAHA! Officially TTC! :wohoo:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Nicky - I will be 'officially' testing on Monday 3 August! Of course, unofficially I am already po-far-too-many-hpt-s :blush :rofl: 

Yay to LeaArr for starting her TTC quest :hugs: :dust:


----------



## NickyT75

hekate you have not 'caused' the spotting hun :hugs: please dont upset yourself like this

try to relax & dont allow yourself to get worked up :hug: xx


----------



## randomxx

*hekate* i agree with Nicky relax and stop blaming yourself its nothing to do with you or anything you've done so please stop stressing!! xx


----------



## noja

Hello ladies, hope we're all doing well!!! :witch: got me today. It was a relief in the end cause I knew I wasn't up the duff anyway thanks to obsessive peeing on sticks and I just wanted her to appear so I can get over the week of cramps and being a hormonal wreck!! I'll work my testing date out ASAP Nicky but as this will be blocked tube month more than likely a BFN is a bit of a given. However we are going on holiday so you just never know.....stranger things have happened!!!
Hekate pet, will you PLEASE stop tormenting yourself. I know that's probably easy for me to say. I hate to see you worrying so much, thinking of you and sending you :hugs:
Congrats on 'officially' starting TTC LeaArr :dust: to you!! 
Will catch up with everyone else soon, I need to read abck over the last few pages, haven't looked at them yet!! 
Love to you all!!!


----------



## toby2

(((((((((((hekate))))))))))))hope you are ok?didnt see what your dr said but if you speak to the again now he maybe able to organise a scan to reassure you?
thinking of you
xxx


----------



## jem_5500

Go Anababe!!!!!! Alll soooo exciting honey xxxx


----------



## jem_5500

Hi,

Hekate stop traumatising yourself honey, you will go nuts the next 8 months otherwise!!! xxx

How u doing noja any news or did i miss an update?

LM- not long, as i have said that the 3rd has to be lucky as its our anniversary so hope hope.

I hope the rest of you are ok xx

We are going away for a few days and cannot wait not long, not far but a change of scenary nonetheless. Currenlty trying to work out how we are going to fit 15 people into our maisonette saturday for a bbq turning rapidly into and ovenaque! Then be up at 6am Sunday to go away!!

On a freecycle huge colelction mission today, collectin and brand new graco travel system...then I have 2 to choose from :D loads of clothes. washable nappies....still contemplating this one, a bouncer and other bits-some of these I am giving to my friend as she is due a little girl and needs stuff to so at least i am sharing :D

See my freecycle stalking does work.

The day has to be better than yesterday!. First lost the Sainsburys gift card which is topped up thru my wages with 100 quid every month...then realsied dizzy woman nevergave it back! Then I headbutted a shelf corner looking for it, got a bruise!

Went to sainsburys, came out as the heavens opened....lost the frigging car! I was looking for a silver one...My old car and mine is now black! Turned out I parked it in exact spot I always park it!!! I was drippping and was on the edge of crying. One of the guys who washes the cars took piity on me in the trolley thing he was shetlering ounder and tried to offer me chicken!! WHat a muppet I am!

There fore we hope today is less adventurous I just hav the chance to get tres lost looking for ll the freecycle things.

You will be left in peace now for a few days so I expect laods to cath up on !!

Hugs to you all and keep smilin xx


----------



## hekate

jem - one hell of a day you had....must be better today!

noja - sorry she got you! loads of :hugs:



thanks for being nice girls....I can see how irrational I sound, but it just does not stop me thinking this rubbish...I was terrified because it was darker (orange) and more then before....but it seems to have eased a bit and is back to pink....I so wish it would stop!

:hug::flow::flow::flow::kiss: to all 
you are the best!


----------



## noja

Morning ladies!!!
Jem, sounds like you had a rotten day yesterday. Hope nice shopping makes up for it lots!!! Really sorry bit I giggled about the car colour thing-hope you don't mind!! 
Hekate, good that you're less worried this morning. When you're feeling worried make sure you let us know in here so we can calm you down and reassure you in here. 
AF didn't arrive yesterday after all, just some brown stuff (TMI-Sorry!!) on the tissue and I thought that was her. Day 37 now, blaming the fact I took some AC at teh beginning of this cycle. That will be a first and a last, don't like it when my cycle is different! 
:hug: to all, hope everyone getting ready for a nice weekend!!


----------



## jem_5500

Noja...I giggled to once I got home and changed int o dry clothes. I really am not lying when I say dripping wet!!

Hekate, Its a nasty time isnt it coz a stick tell su your preg but apart from that its hard to accept. You managed to bypasss your doc and get to mw yet?

Oh after yesterdays excitment my friend has just come over to lend me his sat nav so I dont get lost..unfortunatley it wont help me find the car if i lose it!!

x


----------



## Anababe

Aww hekate, hope your feeling better and the spotting stops. You should be able to get an early scan soon if its not eased off :hugs:

LeArr - Congrats on becoming 'official' hehe good luck!

Jem - Aww bless you. Hope today goes a little better! 

I havent felt Logan move today, so lots of cold fizzy drinks and prodding around until he wakes up! Lazy lol

xx


----------



## hekate

oh noja thats sounds a little bit exciting so....fingers crossed!

jem - I have not bothered trying to speak to my surgery yet....might do end of next week

anababe hope all is well!


----------



## toby2

hekate you dont sound irrational my lovely, anyone would worry about spotting, its a really difficult thing to deal with and i am sure that sometimes you are fine but it is ony natural that other times it takes over, you have waited a long time for your little bean and i am sure its all snug and cosy
xx
annababe my friend had a bit of a scare the other day and it turned out her baby had just moved into a postion where she couldnt feel her-hope your little man is dancing for you now
lots of love pingu ladiesxx


----------



## shmoo75

Hekate - Hun bun worring over spotting isn't silly but, you have to try and not stress yourself out too much over it. I am speaking from experiance here as I have had 2 m/c's and it doesn't matter who you tell who you don't it will happen if that is what bloomin' mother nature decides that is what is meant to happen. If you get anymore spotting over the weekend go to your GP on Monday and ask for repeat blood tests to confirm levels are increasing and, if they are high enough ask for an early reassurance scan. You need to be firm with these bloomin' Dr's otherwise they will fob you off.:hugs::hugs:

Anababe - I'm sure Logan is just practising worring you :hugs:

Toby - How are you doing hun?

Nicky - How's you and, have you heard from Lyns?


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Pingus :hi:

Im fine thanks Shmoo :) my new passport arrived yesterday so im just looking for somewhere we can go on holiday at the end of Aug :happydance: it will be nice to have a break just the 2 of us :cloud9:

Lyns is having a wee break at the moment but i'll txt her and let her know everyone is thinking about her :friends:

Has anyone got anything nice planned for the weekend? :kiss: xx


----------



## hekate

say hello to lyns fro me....hope she is okay!


----------



## Anababe

Oh hes awake now, i wasnt really worried just wierd not feeling him lol a nice bath did the trick.. i think it may have been a little hot for him, he soon started jumping around :kiss:


----------



## hekate

aww glad to hear it....thanks for updating us!:hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Hekate - How are you doing today? Still spotting or has it stopped?:hugs::hugs:

Nicky - :happydance: for new passport. I suggest somewhere that is nice and sunny and warm so, you can both relax and get some nice colour

Anababe - :happydance: for Logan moving


----------



## shmoo75

I went to a wedding reception last night, early night tonight as we still have loads to do in ripping out our old kitchen and preparing it for the new one to be fitted the week begining 10/08. That week I am being kicked out of the house and staying at my mum & dad's. So, I get to help demolish the old one but, not be here for when they begin to fit the new one. Suits me as, I am fed up with living in a complete mess! Not much longer to go now!


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Pingus :hi:

how is everyone today??

think i might be still drunk from last night! :drunk: :rofl:

im gonna try to book my holibops today i think :plane: *sings... "Ooooh im going to Ibiza...back to the island..." a la vengaboys styleeeeeee :rofl: xx


----------



## hekate

sounds very exciting nicky! let us know the details as soon as you booked!


I have just been doing hours of cleaning! boring! I am knackered!


----------



## Anababe

Hello

Ooh sounds lovely Nicky! I need a holiday.. dont think ill be getting one anytime soon though :rofl:

Hekate.. i hope your not doing too much work misses!

Ive just been cleaning today aswel, shopping this morning and completely cleaning the house today. Well i have to do a room at a time as Logan makes life a little difficult at the min, i should be finished by end of the week! haha

xx


----------



## noja

Hi ladies, hope you all having a really good weekend. 
I have realized why :witch: was late, she was slaving over her cauldron brewing up the period from HELL. She added the ingredients needed for cramps, heavy flow, vomiting, screaming ovaries, clots (TMI-sorry!!!) and general yuckiness. Lying on couch with fire lit and cuddled in blanket. DH is being a wee dote and attending me with peppermint tea. felling sore but quite loved :serenade:


----------



## sam*~*louize

ibiza???? oooOoOoO


----------



## shmoo75

Well it was :bfn: this morning and Su11 has had a look at my test this am and can't decide if she see's a 2nd line or not! :rofl: So, I am saying :bfn: for now and, will of course test again tomorrow morning. Hope you all had great weekends.


----------



## NickyT75

Morning everyone :)

Shmoo - post a piccy for us to all squint at! :happydance: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning ladies,

well :sex: has dried up this month, we tried this morning but it felt weird and quite tight (sorry tmi) I think we are both too tired, have been cleaning the house again this weekend as its still not selling and we are going to ikea later to buy a desk for oh's work stuff! what fun, then not seeing oh till friday ... just approaching 1ww no symptoms a lil emotional but then put that down to tiredness and seeing my 6 month old niece is making me want a lil one even more! 

How is everyone? I hope we can get some bfp's this month. :thumbup:

x x x x x


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning everyone!

Just a quick update for now 13 DPO and BFN. Been to drs and progesterone this cycle was 31.1 compared to 21.1 last time which was below the lower limit. Appears DHs SA was not all as well as expected and needs another one to be done! Bloomin drs eh!

More news in my journal as its a bit long winded (sorry!).

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi LM :hi:

its good news that your progesterone has gone up & hopefully it will continue to do so...

Im off to your journo now to read the details :hugs: xx


----------



## noja

Hi all, Gosh, it's so very quiet in here, did I miss something, is everyone on a :sex: mission or something??


----------



## hekate

Hi girls!

it is quiet indeed! hope you are all well!

noja - I like you new avatar!


I have been feeling rather sick for the past few days!:happydance::rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

:yipee: :wohoo: for :sick: hekate !!!


----------



## hekate

oh girls...I meant to tell you about my manager....you know I had to tell him because of the lifting....

well and of course he knows I am in a same sex relationship.....what he did not know is that we were ttc:haha:

....so his face when I told him was a picture...:rofl:....he was just staring at me.....

and you could see he was trying to figure it out in his head!....then his head hit the desktop.....

If I would not have been so nervous i would have been rolling on the floor laughing! 

:haha: I except I have more of that to come! ....he just said to me today: "I can't wait to see their faces when you tell the team!"


----------



## shmoo75

:rofl: I can just picture the scene:rofl:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Now that has made me smile today hekate ... thank u ... your boss trying to figure it out whilst you are sitting there waiting for him to have that proverbial penny drop is just hilarious! :rofl:


----------



## LittleMermaid

for hekate ... i was writing something in shmoo's journal (fake french accent related!), and then I found this and thought it was funny ... your boss once the penny had dropped ... :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







2AlloAlloREX_468x333.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hekate

^:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

:rofl: rofl: Hekate I can just picture it!! :rofl: :rofl:

Brilliant


----------



## Lyns

:hi: Pingu's. hope you are all well. Sorry not been around for a wee while....Ive been a bit, errrrm, inward facing IYKWIM. :dohh:

Good news is, I've started Clomid (100mg - doc says lets go for it), am CD5 and feeling *good* about my chances right now. And you know, if its meant to be then it will be, if its not, then hell, I had fun and gave it my best shot! 

Off to Gt Ormond ST tomorrow...can't believe its time for Morgandie's check up's again. So updates will be in my journal and I'll drop you all a line when I'm back Friday.

Hekate - :yipee: for :sick: AND PMSL at your manager!

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## hekate

nice to see you around lyns!

wishing you good luck for tomorrow...hope all goes well!:hugs:


----------



## noja

Hi all. Great to hear you're having good old fashioned symptoms Hekate. Teehee about your manager. Let us know how the rest of the team react!!! 
Hi Lyns, great to have you home again. Will be thinking of you, G and Morgandie tmrw. 
Just back from first accupuncture session, both Dh and I had one, it was good. Accupuncturist reckons it'l take a few sessions to get me sorted, years of stuff to clear out of the old system. Dh of course is as healthy as a trout nad he'll just need the odd session around 0 time. All fun!!


----------



## hope&faith09

hey ladies x x x


----------



## randomxx

hey all thought i'd give you's a wee update had an emergency scan yesterday and they've put my dates back not changing anything until my 12 week one tho! however they did find a 6cmx7cm cyst which could be causing all the pain ive been getting for over a year!

hows everyone else? xx


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies :hi:

Hekate i bet your boss' face was a picture! :rofl:

Lyns - best of luck for GOSH - we will be thinking of you both :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Random :hi:

we cross posted hun

did they say the cyst would go away on its own? xx


----------



## randomxx

they didn't really say much about it to be honest just that they would keep an eye on it and that its been there a while! 

but i was talking to someone on here and hers disappeared at 22 weeks she got more scans tho to keep an eye on it but don't think im getting any extra scans they've actually pushed my scan date back 3 weeks xx


----------



## hekate

aww you poor bean....must have been scarry! glad baby is okay so....hope the cyst disappears....I heard they most ioftenh do in pregnancy....:hugs:


----------



## toby2

hey lovely ladies- havent disapeared and inlaws have left, I now have a friend staying so still cant get on here-glad to here you ok hekate
lots of love to everyone else
xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hey ladies

I booked my holidays today :wohoo: sooooooooo excited :yipee:

We're going to Ibiza for 2 weeks at the end of this month :yipee: xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

awwwwww I want to gooooo

Been there for last 4 years but have Boo this year so can't. Where about's you staying hun?


oops Hi all lol!


----------



## jem_5500

hello everyone!

You miss me? you miss me?!!! Okay no :( :D

Hope you are all ok xx Been away for few days. 

Nicky I hop eyou have a fab time when you go but promise you wont boast about your tan too much when u get back!! :blush:

I am wide awake at this unearthly hour and its piddling it down out side. I got fed up of fighting DH for the bed..no lie I was left with 30cm of bed!! his knees ar eup his butt is out and he is snoring like a trouper :growlmad: Then...the cat joined at the bottom of the bed when I wen tto the loo and I couldnt move her. So I thought sod it and came on here.

There is an advantage to this though as the inlaws are coming over AGAIN today!! :nope: They are in theory 'helping' with the nursery....lovely you may say but Tom and I wanted it to be our thing. Yesterday consisted of a trip to home base and B&Q and his mum making hideous suggestions and his father creating jobs that didnt exist! :dohh:

We then got back after a very stressful trip...I lost temper and blamed the hormones! And we then ended up completely rearragning the lounge?!?!?! And MIL decided we had to go out and buy throws for the sofa now in the lounge....was the sofa bed in bedroom but old sofa dead! Dont mind buying throws but she took me to Laura Ashley and got me to buy 2 very expensive thows....I wanted the £10 one sin homesbase!!!-that wash in the machine!! :shrug:

So then when we got back there was a lot of banging and my FIL had decided to started chipping out a crack which I hadnt even noticed before where the central heating had been put in only to dsicover the plaster had come away at the top and needed redoing!!!! :nope:

Anyway so now they are due iver at 8am!!! 8am :saywhat: and are planning on doing more....I am going to sainsbursy and going to throw strop at tom and tell him he is to tell them we are doing the paining and organising the furntiture in the babies room as I cant take much more being polite!!

Right I will stop going on jsut stressin me out!!

We had a lovely very wet break in Devon...be warned of your mates lendgin you Sat Navs set that are set on avoid motorways....we avoided any main roads in devon and ended up up on country tracks!! Not goot for the nerves and I lost the comedy factor on the 3rd track we went on!!

I am going shopping at 8 as cannot face seeing inlaws at that time and maybe they will have gone if i take really long time buying 7 items in sainsburys?! or is that way to hopeful?!!

Have a lovely day I shall leave you in peace and I will try not to do another 5am rant its not good for us xxxxxx


----------



## jem_5500

Hi random,

Hop ethe cycst goes away...mine did on its own, I may have missed a post and sorry if you have already answered it!! so much to read!!!

and Hekate I hop eyou still feel :sick: :D


----------



## randomxx

thanks jem im hoping it disappears soon as im still really really sore and cant keep paracetamol down as im constantly sick as soon as i take them yesterday i was having to curl up in the ladies toilets in work! :cry:

thats rubbish about the inlaws i know they are only trying to help! 

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Sammie :hi:

ive never been to Ibiza before but my DH has been a couple of times - we're staying in San Antonio Bay :happydance: im sooo excited :happydance: ive got butterflies in my tummy as im writing this :rofl:

Jem - dont worry about the tan coz i never get one :dohh: im eternally destined to be 'pale & interesting' i think :rofl: xx


----------



## NickyT75

So sorry you are feeling rubbish Random babe :hug: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Does anyone fancy looking after the test board for me for a little while?

I've been rubbish lately sorry :blush: & it could do with being updated a couple of times a week at least :dohh:

Any takers? :kiss: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies ... i think i have just under a week until witch is due ... my sister drove me nuts so i got in the car and drove for two hours to liverpool just to be with OH at work. Was so positive this month (tested yesterday bfn tho) Cervix v low and i had some extreme cramping this morning i had to curl up for a lil while but it has passed now. am less positive now but trying to keep my chin up just wish i could surprise oh on our 2 1/2 year with a bfp ... hmmmm 

How is everyone else?


----------



## jem_5500

i can do it if you want nicki if u leave me with fool prrof instructions :D


----------



## HoneySunshine

NickyT75 said:


> Does anyone fancy looking after the test board for me for a little while?
> 
> I've been rubbish lately sorry :blush: & it could do with being updated a couple of times a week at least :dohh:
> 
> Any takers? :kiss: xx

Im happy to do it hun x


----------



## noja

Hello all,
Nicki I could try but like Jem, I'd need really detailed instructions. COme to think of it I'd better work out when I'll be testing this month.
Hope, hope you're feeling better today and that trip to OH helped make you feel better, have a :hugs:
:hugs: to you too random, hope you feel better soon and Jem, have they gone yet?? Did you survive?? :wacko:


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks everyone :)

katie will you do it please hun? as you already know what to do :friends:

(Just remember to leave the [ quote ] parts on so it stays highlighted in blue and is easier to spot)

Cheers m'dear :kiss: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Im feeling a lil better today! no tears! but have been very crampy and quite strong ones at that!also a friend of mine had her baby boy today which is lovely altho made me slightly jelous!


----------



## HoneySunshine

No worries - My pleasure!!

Ill post test board Saturday (at my brothers commissioning parade at sandhurst tmrw) - so please can everyone PM me with their test dates and Ill get them up....:kiss:

Thankyou xxxxxxxx


----------



## noja

Hi HS, I'll be testing on September 3rd, actually that's probably wishful thinking, no doubt I'll have peed on MANY sticks by then but officially, Sep 3rd :rofl: Enjoy you brother's commissioning!!


----------



## noja

I did it again!!! Every time I edit my signature I lose my pingu badge!!!-Argh, wouldn't mind but I managed to get it back on myself last time I just can't remember how!!! :cry: I WILL NOT GIVE UP.. back to the edit signature screen......deep sigh


----------



## LittleMermaid

Testing date will be (oops need to check FF ...) :dohh: Id already put it in my siggie ... 30 August! Thanks HS!


----------



## Lyns

Ok Noja....lose the *** at the beginning and end, and paste this link into your signature as an image......

***https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u208/shorty-73/TeamPingu-1.jpg***


----------



## jem_5500

Hello!

Noja they left eventually-I even got follwed to Sainsburys when I tried that escape route!!! They cant come today...OHDEAR!! *sigh* what a shame :D

Lots of testing going on hope this is the month xxxx

Got weighed yesterday at 26 weeks I have put on 1kg! SHe said that was really good- I was pleased, cannot afford to put much on anyway so pleased with that.

I have to go under a consultant now to discuss 'delivery options' after they have consutlated with the neurologist so a bit unselttled over that but I suppose it writes out a fair bit of the birth plan?!

Take care ladies enjoy the rain I am off to decorate in peace !!!!


----------



## noja

i LOVE going on holidays but I HATE packing!!!!! :wacko::laundry::hangwashing::iron::laundry::hangwashing::iron::laundry::hangwashing::iron::laundry::iron: and of course it'll be the samething all over again when we get home. ah well, still can't wait.:headspin:


----------



## noja

Which reminds me, won't be here for the next week or so so have a great weekend and week ladies, can't wait to catch up with you all when I get back.
Jem, good to hear your appointment went well today, all the best with hte neurologist.
And Lyns, thanks AGAIN for the help, badge is back in place AGAIN. 
Enjoy Ibiza Nicki. 

Bye all
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## subaru555

Hi there, thanks for the invite Nicky, Sorry I completely forgot where I'd put that post Doh!

I'd love to join you girls if there's a cosy seat beside you ladies! 

Check my journal for my new plans... I've just went mega positive tonight and spent over a hundred quid on new fertility stuff.

I also tried to find a new doctor today but they're all full here so I'm stuck in the crappy surgery I've got. I think I'd like to go to a private doctor for my pregnancy check ups but I think it turns out you can't get regular care from a private clinic?

Oh! And I'm KK ladies

Hope you don't mind me here...I'd love a ticker 

xxxxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya Subaru hun :hi:

welcome to team Pingu :)

we are a friendly bunch so you'll love it here :friends:

just follow Lyns instructions a couple of posts back & you can put the logo into your siggy :happydance: welcome to the mad house :tease: :rofl: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Lyns said:


> Ok Noja....lose the *** at the beginning and end, and paste this link into your signature as an image......
> 
> ***https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u208/shorty-73/TeamPingu-1.jpg***

This is the link to our Pingu logo :D xx


----------



## subaru555

hehe thanks - go into chat if your not upto much! :) x


----------



## hope&faith09

hey im due to test on the 11th / 12th ... if witchy dont show hmmm keeping pma if not this month then mabye next


----------



## NickyT75

Well my freaky cycles seem to be behaving themselves this month :yipee:

havent confirmed Ov with temps yet but im getting plenty of EWCM so know im fertile :happydance: 

this puts me more in line for a 32-34ish day cycle which im over the moon about :yipee: :yipee:

was getting pretty fed up with 40 odd days :hissy: 

Im off into the city centre looking for clothes for my holibops now :happydance: so im dropping my furbaby Barney off at his grandma's (he is so excited) :) xx


----------



## NickyT75

Where is everyone? :shrug: x


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hey Girls, hop eyoure all having a good wkend!

I havent been on since Fri and I said Id do the boared for Sat :dohh: Sorry :flower:
I will do it tmrw - promise!!

Please can those who havent PM me your test dates! thankyou :kiss:


----------



## toby2

hurrah for shorter cycles nicky, you must be chuffed((((()))
think everyone is probably making the most of the sunshine before it disppears!
x


----------



## shmoo75

Nicky - :happydance: for shorter cycles

Honey - I will say test on 09/09/09!!!!

Just a quick note to say been so busy with kitchen over the weekend haven't had time to think about anything else really. Also CD1 for me today so I had a 31 day cycle this time. Decided not to take the Vitex and see what happens as, :witch: is being abit of a bitch been moody and had to take 2 Ibru. Will also be at my Mum & Dad's next week and they don't have the Internet so, :cry: I wont be able to get :cry:on here until Sunday or the Monday! Hope you are all well and I will look forward to catching up!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies ... well i have had a nice chilled weekend with oh and his son just chilling out in the sunshine. Have been 'spotting' (im not sure what you would class as spotting) since yesterday morning so just waiting to see what happens been really crampy this afternoon ... as always my body wants to confuse me! How is everyone else?


----------



## subaru555

Hey Nicky thats really good for you :) hope and faith are you testing today? 
xx


----------



## toby2

:hi:Schmoo, nicky, h&f and subru
schmoo sorry that af being suh a cow bag, hope you get kitchen finished ok
H&F its crappy when af messes you around((((((()))))))))
I am doing ok with things, have my midwife appointment on thurs for 16wks-cant really take it in still
lots of love to all the pingu ladies
xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

HoneySunshine said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> ReikiBaby -
> Shmoo - 9th September
> Wallie -
> Little Mermaid - 30th August
> Hope&faith09 - 7th September
> LeeArr -
> NickyT75 - 22nd August
> Noja - 3rd September
> Lyns - 25th August
> Krissi -
> Cocobelle - WTT
> Chris77 - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Poshie
> Subaru555
> 
> 
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!
> 
> 
> 
> *Monday 10th August Update *
> 
> Huge Congratulations to 2 Pingu members; NikiJJones on the birth of her beautiful Boy Gwydion :blue: & Hekate for her :bfp: :wohoo: :yipee: - we are thrilled for you babe - happy and healthy 9 months!! :cloud9:
> 
> Loads of sticky :dust: for you!
> 
> The lucky Pingu thread strikes again!!!
> 
> Here is a bit more lucky dust for everyone else due to test soon...
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> 
> How are we all feeling?? xxx :kiss:

Anymore testing dates?


----------



## Lyns

Well I'm really just waiting to see what this Clomid does to my Ovulation. If, 25th. Better put me down for the latter and then if it doesn't come forward I still have a realistic goal x


----------



## HoneySunshine

Good Luck with those magic pills Lyns!! xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Pingus :hi:

Katie can you provisionally put me down for 22nd Aug please? (just waiting for FF to confirm Ov)

Thanks! :kiss: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Witch got me full flow this morning but it has been a very stressful month with my sister and other things going on. me and oh had a huge argument and he hit me so im not really sure whats going on. Didnt know who to talk to sorry its not ttc related. 

If i try again next month testing will be around the 7th sept. 

Going to sort some work out so i have a less stressful month. 

Luv ya all x x x


----------



## Lyns

hope&faith09 said:


> Witch got me full flow this morning but it has been a very stressful month with my sister and other things going on. me and oh had a huge argument and *he hit me* so im not really sure whats going on. Didnt know who to talk to sorry its not ttc related.
> 
> If i try again next month testing will be around the 7th sept.
> 
> Going to sort some work out so i have a less stressful month.
> 
> Luv ya all x x x

I'm sorry you got the :witch: H&F.....but wtf are you trying you conceive a baby with a guy that would do this? I'm sorry babe, but you need to get outta that now. You can't leave yourself at risk, never mind bring a baby into that....


----------



## hope&faith09

because he has never done anything like it before, ever no signs of aggression or anything


----------



## Lyns

hope&faith09 said:


> because he has never done anything like it before, ever no signs of aggression or anything

Sorry babe, but I still dont think thats OK. I've been there. Was with a guy for 5 years who was the most passive guy ever, never got angry or cross or anything....then one day he hit me ...out of the blue for something he didn't like (another guy asked me out....I didn't do anything to encourage it...I'd already said 'no', but my bf didn't like it so I still got hit). From that second on he begged forgiveness and he promised it would never ever happen again.....but it did, and it got worse.

It's just not OK ever to hit out like that....ever, once, at all. Once he's done it, there is a huge liklihood it will happen again. If you want a baby, love it and yourself enough, not to put it through a lifetime of questions and violence.

No man should ever get away with that.....


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hope I totally agree with Lyns...you need to think about ttc with someone like that. Its never "just the once" it has to start somewhere. Im sorry hun, but you cant bring a baby into that unpredictable environment. Babies put alot of pressure on a relationship as it is! 

I really hope you can work something out xxx

i


----------



## NickyT75

I am also totally in agreement with the girls here...

No man should ever hit you EVER! - there is NO excuse whatsoever :hugs:

I think at the very least you should put TTC on hold for a while so you can get to the bottom of why this happened coz the worst possible thing you could do is get pregnant right now 

a baby puts a huge strain on a relationship & its a well known fact that physical abuse can be started/made worse during pregnancy :(

I know this isnt what you want to hear hunni but believe us - we are saying it for your own good :hugs: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Im not trying now anyway and i agree that its not right, we are taking a break and he has already enrolled on an anger management course i understand why he was so upset due to stress, new job, moving house and my obsession with ttc so im just going to see what happens. Im waiting for my laporoscomy now so will hopefully have some answers in that direction soon and everything will of calmed down at home. It was a stresful weekend i think the worst ever.


----------



## hekate

hope - I am sorry that is happening to you! I have to agree with the girls - it is not very likely to be a one-off.....it's a line he had crossed and 99.99% that is kind of irreversible....maybe speak to somebody from women's aid even if you want to stay with him! :hugs:


----------



## hekate

lyns- good luck with the magic pills

shmoo - sorry the old witch got you, but yeah for having a new kitchen!

nicky - that's good news about you cycles returning to what they used to be like!

toby -good luck for you mw appointment...how are you doing?



I have been having a strong toothache since saturday 
and I googled dentist and first trimester and it basically advises you not to have anything done unless it is an emergency.....it says it can cause malformation, hinder growth or even cut of the supply of blood to the placenta...well and it also says and untreated infection can harm the baby.....so you can imagine with me being a "natural" worrier...lol...and the on and off spotting anyway......I have not been in a good place!

well in the end I did not have a choice but go to the dentist....I was in agony all night...
he took out the filling of two teeth and found nothing wrong with the filling....so that means one of the two teeth will need a root canal, but he is hoping with the new filling with an added anesthetic it will calm down over the next few days and won't need doing for 2 month...I am really hoping that will be the case!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Dont worry hun, Ive had loads of dental stuff done since 1st tri - inc root canal! It'll be fine - at least its free!!


----------



## toby2

((((((((hf))))))))) what a horrible situation to find yourself in, you can always talk here even if not ttc, take good care of you
xx


----------



## subaru555

Hi ladies I've been posting bits and bobs in different posts so to round it up, i got a faint positive on 2 clearblue's this morning - not due to test till thrusday but will leave it till saturday as got 2 negative this fternoon on different brands. 

I'm just off to an all over aromatherapy massage, need to relax!

hope you girls are all ok

x


----------



## NickyT75

Oooooh Subaru thats exciting! will you be able to wait that long to test again?? coz I wouldnt be able to :rofl: 

use first urine of the day as its stronger 

- (that would explain getting :bfn: in the afternoon) its extremely unlikely that youd get 2 +'s unless you are pregnant :) xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Congratulations hun!!!

Any news today?? post piccies!! :yipee:


----------



## subaru555

Awww thanks babe :) I don't know how but that's the first morning without testing gone. I've still got cramps like af's coming but I'm trying to take it easy to make sure if it is a wee bean then it's a sticky one! DP tried to BD last night and I went mad like "get that thing away from me!" .. "just incase you start af!" He was like jeez, I didn't know the no bd thing started from start of the pregnancy! haha.

We just figured if af doesn't come by sat I'm officially late. But that's still 4 days away!

Massage last night was great, slept like log, feel good this morning, just worried about af :witch: :af: :af: :af: [-o&lt;

How u feeling today?


----------



## randomxx

subaru i would say theres a great chance your pg its more common to get false negatives but pretty rare to get a false posititve test again test again test again lol!


----------



## hekate

wow subaru that sounds great! congrats!


----------



## hekate

having my early scan tomorrow....feeling very scared and paranoid:wacko:


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck for tomorrow hekate babes :dust: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Sorry Ive been awol (bad LM!) ... been kinda busy at work this last 2 weeks, feeling kinda blue too ... so a mixute of stress and wot not.

Anyhoo, nothing to report, waiting for ov to occur soon.

We went to the drs last Friday, DH has to do another SA, and I will be doing another CD21 - but that depends on when I ov so could be earlier or later cycle day. 

Hekate ... good luck with your scan hunni ... looking forward to hearing all about it!

Hope everyone else is ok.

Will try and get on some more, prob evenings tho, as nightmare to get online as busy, and without being interrupted by my boss!

Love to all xxx


----------



## toby2

(((((((hekate)))))))) hope you get the reassurance you are waiting forxx
hello LM!!!
Exciting times subru
hello pingu ladies hope you all doing ok
H&F hope things have settled down for you my lovely(((())))
am going to midwife today for my 16wk appointment and hope to hear sprouts hb-whole thing makes me nervous but is no reason everything wouldnt be ok
lots of lovexxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Good luck with the scan Hekate!! Keep us posted as soon as you know all is ok :hugs: :kiss:

Subaru - any news?

Hiya LM!! :wave:

Hope, hows it going with OH? xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies :hi:

im not very well at the moment :( so im off back to bed soon :sleep:

Just wanted to pop in and see how everyone was first

Good luck today hekate :hugs:

and Toby - wow are you 16wks already? :shock: it will be so lovely hearing your LO's heartbeat today :cloud9: xx


----------



## subaru555

Hi ladies,

Witch showed her face at 10am this morning, first posy I ever get and it's wrong eh!

Good luck with your scan!
Hope your MW appt goes great - I'm sure you'll be fine :)
Awww Nicky hope you feel better soon x

K x


----------



## HoneySunshine

:hugs: hunny Im sorry :hugs:


----------



## toby2

Subaru am so sorry lovely-what a crappy thing to happen((((((((((()))))))))))))
Nicky I dont know why but reading what you wrote made me cry!(in a nice way!)It will be lovely to hear, thank youxx


----------



## hekate

subaru - that is so cruel! you poor girl!:hugs:

nicky - seding you loads of "getting better soon" vibes..take it easy hun!

toby - good luck at your appointment!:hugs:


I took have day of work...so am home now....scan not till 15.20:wacko:


----------



## Lyns

Lots of luck Hekate......Im on the road later but I'll log in from my Blackberry see how you got on xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Awww Toby hun :hugs: god love you it must be your hormones :kiss:

cant wait to hear how you got on :)

Subaru - that sucks big time hunni :hugs: im so sorry

Hekate - not long now babes... will be thinking of you and bean xx


----------



## LeaArr

Hey Ladies. Sorry I seem to be constantly awol. didn't feel I had much to talk about. Today is CD2 first cycle officially TTC. I will be testing on September 14 this cycle. I would have waited til my Birthday on September 17, but September 14 is already 5 days after I would expect witchiepoo to be here again.


----------



## HoneySunshine

HoneySunshine said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> ReikiBaby -
> Shmoo - 9th September
> Wallie - 5th September
> Little Mermaid - 30th August
> Hope&faith09 - 7th September
> LeeArr - 14th September
> NickyT75 - 22nd August
> Noja - 3rd September
> Lyns - 25th August
> Krissi -
> Cocobelle - WTT
> Chris77 - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Poshie
> Subaru555
> 
> 
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!
> 
> 
> 
> *wednesday 12th August Update *
> 
> Huge Congratulations to 2 Pingu members; NikiJJones on the birth of her beautiful Boy Gwydion :blue: & Hekate for her :bfp: :wohoo: :yipee: - we are thrilled for you babe - happy and healthy 9 months!! :cloud9:
> 
> Loads of sticky :dust: for you!
> 
> The lucky Pingu thread strikes again!!!
> 
> Here is a bit more lucky dust for everyone else due to test soon...
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Good Luck Girls!!


----------



## hekate

I am back!:wohoo: We have a wee bean:happydance: measuring on time with a heartbeat! :cloud9: 
it's about 1.18cm....bless! it's measuring 7w3d which is great - even so according to LMP I am 7w4d...according to my ovulation date I am only 7w1d....so bean is 2 days ahead...lol

I am so happy! hope I can relax a little now....sorry for all the stressing and thanks for all your support! :hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

:yipee: :yipee:

Go by your LMP babes as you bean will change size - he's curled up abit now so they cant get bang on measurements. Your MW will go by LMP anyway.

Im so so so so thrilled for you :cloud9:

Yey!!!


----------



## LeaArr

That's fantastic news hun! :wohoo:


----------



## toby2

hekate what a relief for you(((((())))))such lovely news!
Nicky i think its part hormones and part the thought of my two little angles-get a bit panicky everytime it comes to check anything, anyway-all is well!!
xx


----------



## hekate

glad all went well for you toby!:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

:yipee: Yay! im sooo glad everything went well for both of you girlies today! :yipee: xx


----------



## Wallie

great news HeKate that bubs is okay. Sorry Nicky your not feeling well and LM you're working way too hard.

HS - I should know if I've got a :bfp: by 5th September, hopefully in NY!!!!

Good luck LeeArr.

Good luck Toby2, with your scan.

Lyns :hi:


----------



## Wallie

Sorry Toby2, missed your post. Glad everything is okay.:happydance:


----------



## sam*~*louize

:hi:

good news on scan!!


----------



## hekate

aww sammie....I ADORE your signature! how cute!


----------



## Lyns

Awww, Hekate, I checked in by Blackberry and was so pleased for you....and the damn thing wouldnt let me post. Grrr! How frustrating was that?

Toby.....flippin heck it only seems like y'day you got your bfp....so glad all is well.

Hey Evie....nice to see you in Pingu's, babe. Fx for the NYBFP! :happydance:

Nicky...are you batter darling?

I've had a fun few days, Pingu's. Went away with hubby to Bristol (a place that shops didn't forget - where I live the nearest decent Tesco is 30 miles, and the nearest M&S 70 miles away!) Had hoped I was going to get my Clomid super-fuelled Ov whilst away....but not yet! Oh well.....apparently I have a few more days :sex: yet! :D However if my Ov pains are anything to go by....or anything measure eggs by, I shall be expecting quintuplets by this time next month! :rofl:


----------



## subaru555

Awww hekate that's great news !

Toby that's so sweet, I got a tear reading that you got a tear! The witch does funny things to me! 

Nicky are you testing soon?

x


----------



## HoneySunshine

Lyns said:


> I shall be expecting quintuplets by this time next month! :rofl:

:yipee: :yipee:

Our 1st multiple birth!! How exciting! :rofl: (for us) :rofl:


----------



## hekate

aww Lyns glad you had a fab day! I love Bristol!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hekate - you gonna start up a journal for me to stalk yet?? Its a good record for you to have to look back on through your pregnancy - trust me, nappy brain will make you forget all those twinges, flutters and sickie mornings! :blush: sold it to you yet?? :blush:


----------



## hekate

oh honey....not sure....you know my writing is spares at the best of times....and you would be the only one reading it....lol!


----------



## HoneySunshine

hekate said:


> oh honey....not sure....you know my writing is spares at the best of times....and you would be the only one reading it....lol!

I dont mind :blush:


----------



## subaru555

Go onnn.. Hekate :)


----------



## toby2

i would read it, cant bring myself to do one!
hello pingu ladies, hope you all doing ok
xx


----------



## Anababe

Hekate i would read it! You have to have a journal hehe not that i write in mine much at the moment :blush::roll: Ill go update in a min actually.. lol

I am still around i havent left again lol, just OH is on leave from army at the min, so been spending time with her :)

Hope your all ok! :hugs:

xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Pingus :hi:

been at work all day so no BnB time for me :(

How is everyone?

Im shattered AGAIN :sleep: - think i might have a serious case of lazy-arse-itis! :rofl: :rofl: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

LM :wave: at Pingus!

Hope everyone is doing ok!

Day off today, so went out to do some shopping with my mum and aunty, nothing too exciting, just Tesco shop, but we stopped off in costalot coffee first ... nice panini, latte and a muffin too yum!

So, my mum has decided that we should do the new exercise craze ... have you heard of Zumba? If not check out these links and see if you have a class near you too ... 

UK Link: https://www.zumbafitness.co.uk/default.aspx

US Link: https://www.zumba.com/us/

Note: make sure you have the sound on your laptop/pc turned on and up!

_(lots of stuff of utube too; oh and a group of FB too!)_

... looks like it could be quite good fun, dancing, music and exercise ... we are going to our fist class on Thursday next week! Me thinks I need some new trainers and stuff to wear tho :blush: I think I might be getting excited about exercising ... help! :rofl: (Oh and Ive got a cross-trainer machine arriving tomorrow too ... someone stop me! :rofl: :rofl:)

Anyway, thought I would share this with you all!


----------



## toby2

hey wake up pingus-where did you go???
xxx


----------



## Anababe

Im here :) Not very awake though lol :sleep: xx


----------



## hekate

hi girls! my dp and I were very spontaneous today and decided to go out for a meal....lol....does not happen very often as we are vegan and there are not so many restaurant options to choose from...
so we went overboard and had a yummy 3 course meal....I had non duck spring roll as starter....then an Indonesian stir fry with cashew nut sauce.....and naughty, naughty sticky toffee pudding with soya ice cream and toffee sauce....to die for!


----------



## Anababe

Morning!

Aw Hekate thats lovely! And sounds yummy! :D

Im soo tired this morning. Gotta go to Venus soon.. i want to go back to bed! lol

Hope everyone is ok! :hug:

xx


----------



## Lyns

Morning Pingus......well, I'm in 2ww land!

Hekate, that sounds a nice thing to just do....the spontaneous nights are always the best IMO!


----------



## NickyT75

Morning beautiful ladies :hi:

Hekate that sounds lovely hun :)

Lyns - welcome to the 2ww babe I have EVERYTHING crossed for you :dust:

Simone - Im guessing that Venus is your horses name? & that you aren't LITERALLY going to 'Venus the planet' :rofl: xx


----------



## hekate

NickyT75 said:


> Simone - Im guessing that Venus is your horses name? & that you aren't LITERALLY going to 'Venus the planet' :rofl: xx

:rofl::rofl::rofl:



Lyns - good luck in the 2ww...hope it flies by and brings the desired result....have everything crossed!

and Nicky hunni....good luck to you too! are you going to test this cycle....any feelings about this month?

and everyone else in there 2ww......loads of :baby::dust: for everyone and ovulation dust for the girls waiting for ov.....:hugs:


I rang my surgery to book my first midwife appointment the other day....prepared for an argument after that stupid doctor telling me to come back to see her in two weeks, which I really wasn't prepared to do!.....
and all the women on reception said was: Wed 3:30.....lol....:rofl:
so having my first midwife appointment...:argh:


----------



## NickyT75

im in the 1ww now...

dunno if i'll be testing tho :shrug: it all depends what my temps are like

If you read my journo you'll see i was pretty excited yesterday but im being more realistic today so we'll just have to wait & see how the rest of this week pans out xx


----------



## Anababe

NickyT75 said:


> Morning beautiful ladies :hi:
> 
> Hekate that sounds lovely hun :)
> 
> Lyns - welcome to the 2ww babe I have EVERYTHING crossed for you :dust:
> 
> Simone - Im guessing that Venus is your horses name? & that you aren't LITERALLY going to 'Venus the planet' :rofl: xx

:rol::rofl: Yes Nicky.. Venus is the horses name! :rofl:

Hekate - Good luck with MW.. :D

Nicky - oo 1ww not long now, i have everything crossed for you!! 

Lyns - Good luck in the 2ww, hope it goes quick and you get your BFP hun :hugs:

:dust::dust:
xxx


----------



## hekate

oh nicky hun! I am not surprised you are getting a bit excited....never mind the little dip today you chart looks still really great and way above your average! I have everything crossed....bestest, bestest of luck to you hun!


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies. Sorry I haven't been back here since you know what, but I guess I should be now. This is my first cycle after m/c and so it's been a different one. Good news is, I appear to have ovulated. I was supposed to be ntnp, but I did an opk yday and got a positive (the only one I've done the entire month!) we've been having :sex: whenever we feel like it which has been really nice and relaxed. I admit though that we did dtd last night after that pos opk. :blush: so here I am in the 2WW. 

I've seen your chart nicky and it's looking good Hun. I'm sure, like me, you'll get excited if your temp stays up and test then. Loads of luck :dust:

how's your prgnancy going so far hekate? I note your have your mw appt soon, good luck with that :)

thanks for checking in on me Lyns and :happydance: at being cycle buddies. Thanks too for the encouragement in trying again straightaway. I was feeling anxious and guilty about it before.


----------



## NickyT75

Welcome back Poshie hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Lyns

Who's in charge of the testing board at the mo? Is it Honey Sunshine? D'ya think if we smile at her really really nicely, she'll do us an update soon? 

Please HS! (if it is you that is!) :kiss:

I shall be testing 23rd August.....8dpo! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Poshie

Wow that's early lyns! I won't be testing til 28 or 29 Aug, depending on temps of course ;)


----------



## Lyns

Poshie said:


> Wow that's early lyns! I won't be testing til 28 or 29 Aug, depending on temps of course ;)

I've had all my bfp's at 7 or 8 dpo sweetie. I have a relatively short luteal phase, 9 days, so maybe its not as early for me IYKWIM. 

Mind you I'm on clomid this cycle to try and regulate my Ov, and LP, (and for multiple eggs *scared*) so I don't know if my LP will be different now or not.

Fingers crossed for us all.....we need a good Pingu month don't you think?


----------



## Wallie

I definitely think we need a really good Pingu month. FX for everyone! :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

> *Testing!!!*
> 
> NickyT75 - 22nd Aug
> Lyns - 23rd Aug
> Poshie - 29th Aug
> Little Mermaid - 30th Aug
> Wallie - 5th Sep
> Hope&faith09 - 7th Sep
> Shmoo - 9th Sep
> LeeArr - 14th Sep
> Subaru555 - 14th Sep
> Noja -
> Krissi -
> Chris77 -
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Reikibaby - need update please
> Cocobelle - WTT
> 
> 
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Sunday 16th August Update * 


Just bumping the test board...

Thanks Katie for looking after it but I had to change the colours back babe sorry :blush: as it was too confusing :wacko: when I tried to edit everyone into the right order :dohh:

I appreciate your effort tho babe so thanks a lot for taking the time & trouble to make it look so pretty :friends: 

(any changes please let me know & I will edit them straight away) xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Lyns said:


> Who's in charge of the testing board at the mo? Is it Honey Sunshine? D'ya think if we smile at her really really nicely, she'll do us an update soon?
> 
> Please HS! (if it is you that is!) :kiss:
> 
> I shall be testing 23rd August.....8dpo! :happydance: xxx

:blush: yes it was me :blush: Im really sorry Ive only done it once this week - its my last week at work and Ive been so so busy trying to get stuff finshed before I leave :wacko:

Rubbish Pingu :cry:


----------



## Lyns

Awww, don't worry chick :hugs: We were just very grateful you helped out! Hope you enjoy your last few days before being able to put your feet up! xxx


----------



## toby2

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
come on pingus come on pingus come on pingus
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
come on pingus come on pingus come on pingus
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

here to cheer you on lyns, nicky and poshie
xxx


----------



## Poshie

Thanks and hi toby :)

It's about time I got my team pingu sig sorted isn't it. Anyone help me out with that please? Ta :hugs:


----------



## Lyns

Poshie said:


> Thanks and hi toby :)
> 
> It's about time I got my team pingu sig sorted isn't it. Anyone help me out with that please? Ta :hugs:

Poshie, go to "edit your signature" and click on add image....

then paste this into the box, but remove the *** at the ends...

***https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u208/shorty-73/TeamPingu-1.jpg***

xxx


----------



## Poshie

Thanks for that Lyns. As you can see, I now have my official Team Pingu sig! :happydance:

So I do believe I'm in the 2ww - nothing to report so far! ;)


----------



## sam*~*louize

:hi: girlies x


----------



## subaru555

Testing 14th September :) x


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Sammie :hi: how are you and your gorgeous little girl? xx


----------



## Cocobelle

:hi: Hi all, I am sorry, I am such a bad Pingu! I will pop in loads more I promise :)

I am pleased to announce that I am going to be changing my status from WTT to ...............................................>



...............................................> TTW (Trying To Wait) :rofl::rofl::rofl:



I am spending soooo much time temping, charting, checking this and poking that that its getting harder and harder to wait! The only downside of all this checking is that my once regular and predictable 27 day cycle seems to have got stage fright and its all over the place with temps to rival the Rocky mountains! I am only 5 days into this cycle and already I have had the lightest AF of my life and what my temps are going be from one day to the next, is anyone's guess! Still, at least when we officially TTC, I will have a better idea of what is what (I hope). 

Anyway, enough about me, good luck to all of you who are on the TWW, I really hope we have a bumper BFP month here in Pingu Land!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all xx


----------



## hekate

go pingu's! BFP's all the way around!

https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/cheerleader2.gif


----------



## shmoo75

:wave: Hi Girls I'm Back!!!

Nicky - FX for you hun and hope you are feeling better now.
Lyns - :happydance: for being in the 2ww so hope clomid works for you
Hekate - :happydance: for HB 
Hope&Faith - I'm sorry your OH hit you he had no right to do that. There is no excuse whatsoever that would let him off the hook and make it alright. He might of been pretty stressed out but, that does not make it right and, its a poor excuse as far as I am concerned. :hugs: to you and hope all works out for the best
Toby - OMG!!!!:shock: 16wks?! Time flys doesn't it?
HS - How are you doing looking forward to your mat leave? Make the most of it hun!
Anababe - Glad you are ok too.


----------



## shmoo75

Today is CD9 for me and, I will do an OPK at about 6pmish just to see


----------



## NickyT75

Woooohooo! welcome back Shmoo! :yipee: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hi there!

:blush: Apols for not being around! :blush:

Well, ov came early this month for a change, so I am 1 DPO and in the angst-ridden 2ww! 

DH has been rather tired (I could quite easily :gun: him :blush:), so not much action this cycle, so if we fall this cycle it will be a absolute bloomin' miracle - so fingers xd SME works on limited resources eh!

Good to hear things are progressing nicely for a lot of the pingus, 2ww and 1ww madness ensues and poas at the ready ... :rofl: 

:dust: and :hugs: to all xx


----------



## Su11

Hey Ladies :wave:

Thought I would pop in say Hi.

Been a while - soz im a bad Pingu.

Hope your all ok.

Big :hugs: & :dust: to all.


----------



## sam*~*louize

We're great thanks Nicky :) Bit grumpy this week, had jabs and teething i think, but not complaining (ok maybe a bit! :haha:)

Hope your all ok and smiling!


----------



## noja

Hello all :hi: Back from holipops and just getting my head back into bnb mode. Hope everyone is doing well, I've had a bit of a browse through the pasts and all seems well in Pingu land. 
Hekate, great your scan went well, clever little beanie growing so well. Where did you get the cheer leader smilie BTW, I can't find it on the list, it's VERY cool.
I'll be calling over to everyone's house in the next wee while so put the kettle on please-oh, and no coffee for me thanks, herbal tea only, the accupuncturist has BANNED me from caffeine for the forseeable future, she seemed to think 5+ mugs a day may have something to do with the lack of baby :blush:
There seems to be a lot of us in the 2WW at the minute. I think I 0d a bit earlier than usual, not doing OPK just making sure we do lots of BD for the whole month (every other day to be exact) -a lot more relaxing and lots of fun! This is blocked tube month I think so I'm thinking maybe I won't post a testing date this time.....actually who am I kidding????......... September 3rd for me. 
:hug::hug::hug: to all. 
p.s Missed catching up with you all when I was away.


----------



## NickyT75

> *Testing!!!*
> 
> NickyT75 - 22nd Aug
> Lyns - 23rd Aug
> Poshie - 29th Aug
> Little Mermaid - 30th Aug
> Noja - 3rd Sep
> Wallie - 5th Sep
> Hope&faith09 - 7th Sep
> Shmoo - 9th Sep
> LeeArr - 14th Sep
> Subaru555 - 14th Sep
> Krissi -
> Chris77 -
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Reikibaby - need update please
> Cocobelle - WTT
> 
> 
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Tuesday 18th August Update *

Any more dates to add? xx


----------



## hekate

Hi Pingu's! :hi:

nice to see you all attending so well! welcome back shmoo and LM

and also noja....btw the cheerleader smiley came from a different webpage....I think I just typed into google "cheerleader smiley" and it was in the first link....

Nicky - your chart is still looking great...you resting testing?


I am beyond exhausted and tiered right now and :sick:....finding work a struggle....specially pretending I am all fine for my service users and colleagues....luckily most people are so self absorbed they really don't notice :haha:
all in a good course so and strangely reassuring....:yipee: I feel crap! :rofl:

:hug: to all!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Hekate babes

Sorry you are feeling rough (but also not sorry iykwim? as its all in a good cause and gives you reassurance) :)

Im not planning to test until at least friday but prob wont even test then unless my temps start to climb again

Not really feeling any different apart from sore ( 0 Y 0 )'s but have had them a few times before & it didnt mean anything so im not taking it as a sign iyswim?

Guess we'll just wait and see what the next few days brings temp wise but im fully expecting them to start dropping from now on

I wont be too upset this month tho coz ive got Ibiza to take my mind of the disappointment :happydance: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

hey ladies ... sorry havent been around much been taking some time out ... but me and oh are back on track and he is doing everything in his power to prove himself etc which is lovely. so just chilling out this month which is so nice. hope everyone else is ok. lot of love x x x


----------



## shmoo75

H&F - Glad to see you back on here for a chat hun. Hope your OH is bringing the moon down to you hun as, at leats that will show he realises he really was in the wrong for doing what he did. Not sure if i would be able to forgive my OH if he ever done that to me. Not sure if he would live after his Mum & Dad had finished with him let alone my family! That is just me though and, I will support you and be here for you no matter what you decide to do. Us Pingu's wont turn our backs on you just because your choice is different to what ours would be hun. Keep in touch with us hun so we know you are alright even if you aren't TTC at the mo.:hugs:
Nicky - Know what you mean hun. Just focus on your holibops for now and, anything else is a bonus

OPK last night was a vfaint+ and tonight it was slightly darker so, looks like at the mo I am heading for another "normal" cycle. As I usually have 40+day cycles.


----------



## Lyns

Shmoo...good news on a more normal cycle. You need a cycle ticker babe so we can all see where you are! xx


----------



## shmoo75

I used to have a ticker but, decided it put a bit too much pressure on me so, I have left it off. Might change my mind if I don't fall in the next couple of cycles though.


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Hope :hi:

Its nice to see you back hun & im so glad you are ok :hugs:

Totally agree with everything Shmoo said... we are your friends and we will support you no matter what :) im glad things are getting back on track for you :)

Shmoo - Yay! im so glad your cycles are settling down coz I know how horrid those uberrrrrr long ones are :(

Im actually in line for a decent length one this month too :happydance:

Good luck babe :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## subaru555

Hey girls, 

H&F - hope your ok! Just make sure you watch for the signs and don't take any BS. I'm sure you don't need anyone telling you that though as you've had a hard time. Just do what feels right in your heart :)

Schmoo & Nicky - great for the opk! yay for normal cycles!:happydance:

Nothing much to report from my end, just been going mad at the gym. :sleep:
Bought a CBFM on eBay so I'll have that for next cycle. Getting so excited for clomid :)
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies :)

Hey Subaru, I just got myself a CBFM too. I got a bargain off Amazon. I'm looking forward to using it next cycle. You can't beat a ttc toy! :D

I'm 4dpo today ladies and feeling pretty good. Just relaxed and chilled at this stage. That'll probably change of course come 12/13 dpo. I also don't know if the m/c has affected af (as I haven't had af yet) so she may be late - don't know what to expect. Hopefully she won't be and this will be great news.


----------



## NickyT75

Morning lovely ladies :hi:

Oooh i hope the lucky CBFM's work their magic for you both :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## hekate

Rant Alert!

Ggrrrrgghhhhhhh! I had my first midwife appointment.....it went like this: hello your midwife is on annual leave....I can make an appointment for you....next week friday....
I would book you in but I only have 15min for each appointment....

WTF??? Why can't they just ring me then? I booked time off work for that....I don't work in the same city as were I live and I also had to change my whole working week around for this! for nothing! why is it acceptable to waste my time like that?

Rant Over!


----------



## HoneySunshine

:hissy: :grr: :hissy: was it a pre-booked appt?


----------



## hekate

HoneySunshine said:


> :hissy: :grr: :hissy: was it a pre-booked appt?

yes :grr::grr::grr:


----------



## LeaArr

hekate - WTF!? Why couldn't they have told you that when you booked our appt.? I would be pissed off too!!


----------



## hope&faith09

hey ladies dont worry wont be taking any bs ... and i am looking out for signs but if he is well aware if anything happens again or if i see that anger again im out that door, but he really is doing everything in his power to make it better. Well im still trying to lose some weight, looked in the cupboard yesterday and saw some pj's i got for my bday but thought they are far to small ... size 16 ... i tried them on and they fit!!! But my jeans are still sizes bigger than that like alot bigger so we are having a take away tonight then back to the healthy eating tomorrow! hoping to get healthy and fit! 

How is everyone ... i really hope we get some bfp's this month x x x


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hey there girlywhirl-pingus!

Hope you are all getting on ok.

hekate - bloomin eck - they must have known the midwife was going to be on leave! But you will be another week along by the time you get in to see them so thats a positive for you to think about! Hope you feel better soon, but as Nicky said all in a good cause :hugs: x

H&F - as the others have said we are all here for you hunni ... :hugs: x

Nicky - hope your temps stay up tomorrow (just checked the clock - almost tomorrow now oops!). x

3 DPO for me ... 2ww-itis or wot eh! :rofl:

:hugs: to all the other pingus xxxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies i have just started my fertility friend! sorry just got a lil excited!


----------



## Poshie

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey ladies i have just started my fertility friend! sorry just got a lil excited!

That's fine, it is exciting! :happydance: Welcome to the World of Temping :D
I was unsure at first but now I'm a veteran user, it is great to know when you ovulate and also if your temps stay raised so you can test. Lots of luck to you and if you have any questions, there are loads of Pingus who will help!


----------



## toby2

good luck with that temping ladies!
oh! is all i am saying nicky...
doing a spot of decorating today,although the sunny garden is looking very tempting so maybe not!!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Nicky - That temp today looks good hun. If you've read my post in your jorno you will know I am still waiting!!!!:rofl:
H&F - :happydance: for some weight loss and good for you for making sure your OH knows you wont stand for any bs.
LM - So when is your testathon starting this cycle? Or are you saving some cash and waiting to test?
Hekate - :grr::gun::grr::gun: useless bunch of whatsits!!!! They must of known your mw was on AL when you booked the appointment. Damn them!

My opk was fainter last night so, will test again tonight and what that says. I think I will also go on amazon and order myself a CBFM too as, they seem to be the cheapest. Do you have to use FMU with the CBFM or, can it be at the same time of day as you normally do your OPK's?


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies ... i just have a lil question. Opks ... i started doing them this month thinking i should ovulate around Saturday ish but having funny cycles like last month was spotting on the 8th, 9th and witchy full blown on the 10th so where do i count from? I did a test yesterday ... line there but lighter than control ... i thought it would get darker today but no now i can barely see it! any advice have i already ovulated ?!?


----------



## hope&faith09

Nicky was looking at your chart looking lovely have my fingers firmly crossed. 
Hekate it makes me want to scream when people do that at least you will have a scan next week and maybe see a little more?

:hi: shmoo ... where abouts in your cycle are you? how long are your cycles?


----------



## Lyns

H&F, your LH goes up and down throughout the day, so if its lighter today than yesterday it could just be a fluctuation in the daily level. If you are using OK quality OPK's then a definite surge should show a much darker test line (look at page 282 of my journal......the pic toward the bottom of the page. Clicky here)

I would actually advise testing twice daily, as most LH surges take place later in the day as opposed to earlier. And as LH doesn't metabolize overnight, you are unlikely to pick a surge with FMU. Try testing at mid morning then again at tea time.

Also I'd learn to 'read' your CM as this is the best indicator of when you are moving into a fertile phase and to start doing OPK's. When mine goes from sticky to watery, then I start testing, then it goes stretchy and I know my surge is close and will Ov within a couple of days!


----------



## hope&faith09

I have been watching my cm for the last three months and there isnt much change currently its white and a lil sticky! (sorry tmi!) ... tested about the same time yesterday not very long ago ... Just pondering if i may have already ovulated.


----------



## noja

Hi H+F, As far as I know white and sticky means you're close to 0, when it goes clear and like the white of a raw egg (horrible comparision-sorry!) you're at your most fertile. I think you could be:sex: as much as possible for the next few days. Have fun!


----------



## hope&faith09

well we are chilled out this month! oh cant understand why im so relaxed but more relaxed has ment more bding i just hope we havent peaked too soon! dont want to knacker out oh before eggy comes!!!!! hmm i will keep an eye out for a change ... oh thought it was egg white a couple of days ago but it is just white now! How are you Noja?


----------



## noja

I'm good ta Hope, Relaxed BD makes for good conception environment they say (whoever THEY are!) I always find watching the CM much more useful than the OPKs, they can be a bit fickle and I end up stressing about the darkness of the lines!! 
Think I 0 at the beginning of this week. Trying not to think about the 2ww which I have told myself is a no-go this month anyway cause of the tube thing, not doing very well though. Can't do any BD this weekend cause DH has his SA on Monday, we had to clear his tubes so to speak last night :blush:-come to think it wish cleaning out my tube was as easy and as fun!! I'm DETERMINED not to test this time but just to wait for :witch: to turn up.


----------



## hope&faith09

I think the opks are more a poas thing for me! i love seeing two lines just wish it was the pregnancy test! thinking about taking oh and ohs son out for dinner tonight to celebrate my excellent mood! what do ya think? ill probs be 'testing' around the same time as me! Im not testing early this moth tho i think i may actually lock my test away!!!


----------



## noja

Good plan about locking the test away. Think I might have to get Dh to hide the only and only test I have in my possession-oh no, I've got 2, a CB digi and a FRER. Two to resist. 
Said in your journo a minute ago, diiner out is a great plan. :thumbup:


----------



## hope&faith09

a have a FRER and a boots ... one in my bed side drawer and one in the bathroom maybe i should move them its far to tempting but not getting urges yet as i may not have even ovulated!


----------



## noja

Hmmm, wonder if oh 4 dpo is too soon to test :rofl:


----------



## hekate

CONGRATULATIONS to NICKY!

:wohoo::headspin::yipee::happydance::kiss::happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

I got tears in my eyes :cry:....so happy for you!


----------



## NickyT75

:wohoo: Congratulations to meeeeeeeeee!!!! :wohoo:

I never thought this was ever gonna happen to me :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

After 16 months of heartache I finally got my :bfp: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

I just cant stop smiling :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

NickyT75 said:


> :wohoo: Congratulations to meeeeeeeeee!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> I never thought this was ever gonna happen to me :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> After 16 months of heartache I finally got my :bfp: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> I just cant stop smiling :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> xx

OMGGGGGGGGGGGG
nicky i have F********N goosepimples all over my legs!!!!! and arms now!!!!! OMG OMG OMG:happydance::happydance:



take it easy now!! especially in Ibiza!!


----------



## Wallie

Wow! Congratulations Nicky!!!! :happydance: Let's hope this is the start of a Pingu roll of :bfp:


----------



## hope&faith09

Im so hoping this is the start of the Pingu roll! Congrats again Nicky you actually made me cry ... It really gives me hope and will keep me going to know that maybe my time will come.


----------



## Poshie

Sorry, I haven't been on for a while and I come back to find this!! :shock: 

OH MY GOD!! Nicky honey, *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! * :yipee: :happydance: :yipee:

I am truly ecstatic for you my dear, never a more deserved :bfp: Woohoo!!! :cloud9: :cry: :baby: :thumbup:

I just knew your temps were just that bit different this cycle........so very very chuffed for you :hugs:


----------



## Lyns

Well, Nicky my darling.....I have to say I think this is probably the very best Pingu and BnB BFP I've known! 

Here's hoping you and Sean had a wonderful evening darling....you are both way beyond ready for this! xxx


----------



## Su11

Evening you lovely ladies :flower:

Nickyt75 - mahhoosive congrats to you and OH hunni - im so pleased you so so so were overdue your :bfp: - fantastic news to start the weekend with.

:hugs: & :dust: to all you other ladies - looking forward to seeing more lovely Pingu :bfp:'s


----------



## NickyT75

> *Testing!!!*
> 
> NickyT75 - :bfp: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> Lyns - 23rd Aug
> Poshie - 29th Aug
> Little Mermaid - 30th Aug
> Noja - 3rd Sep
> Wallie - 5th Sep
> Hope&faith09 - 7th Sep
> Shmoo - 9th Sep
> LeeArr - 14th Sep
> Subaru555 - 14th Sep
> Krissi -
> Chris77 -
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Reikibaby - need update please
> Cocobelle - WTT
> 
> August
> NickyT75
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Saturday 22nd August Update *

Wel Pingus.......

Obviously im over the moon about our latest :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: but nothing would make me happier than to see more of you being able to share your preggo journeys with me so here is some extra special positively charged baby dust for you to sprinkle yourselves in 1st thing in the morning 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

There are lots of you testing over the next couple of weeks :happydance: so im hoping there will be more happy announcements in here very soon!! 

Good luck everyone :kiss: xx


----------



## toby2

heh heh how exciting!dont go forgeting about the pingus now!
xxxx


----------



## noja

Hi ladies, I'm feeling really down in the dumps at the minute. I need a mega kick in the butt. https://www.smileyshut.com/smileys/new/Battle/kick-ass.gif SO as fellow team members please do not indulge my negative thoughts. Could everyone please give me a really good kick up the butt, tell me to count my blessings, stay strong, keep the faith, don't ever let the hope extinguish and generally get on with things and STOP wallowing!! :yellowcard:


----------



## NickyT75

Noja - :hugs:

we all feel like this from time to time babe

If you look in my journo you'll see that I was so down in the dumps on thursday that I felt like giving up... then a miracle happened & I got my :bfp: the very next day! :shock:

I never thought this would happen to me & im counting my blessings every second ever since I saw that word "Pregnant" on my CB Digi

Hang in there babe :hugs: you are a lot stronger than you give yourself credit for xx


----------



## noja

Ta Nicki, you're a star. :hug:A pregnant star!!!! :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Keep your chin up hun ... im having such a positive month so please take some of my PMA. Of course its ok to feel down its such a difficult time but please keep your hope and faith as everyone deserves this and will get there whether its this month or next! Lots and lots of love x x x


----------



## LittleMermaid

Im sooooooo pleased for you Nicky - congrats on your shiny :bfp: .... going over to your journal now for a proper update/read :hugs: xxx


----------



## hekate

noja - sending you loads of:hug:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Noja ... here you go hunni ... :rofl:

https://i31.tinypic.com/27y4bj5.jpg


***************

Not sure when to start testing this time, will be 7 dpo tomorrow which is sooo early for me. But have lots of poas ICs :rofl: :blush: Oh well, maybe in a few days (yeh right :rofl:) :wacko:


----------



## noja

Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Pingus :hi:

Just a word of warning about IC's... im only getting rubbish lines on them when ive had 3 clear +'s from Clear Blue 1st Response & CB Digi

so all this about them being extra sensitive is a load of bollocks as far as im concerned :dohh: xx


----------



## LeaArr

I know what you mean about the IC's. they aren't worth the paper they are made from. I was getting :bfn: on them for almost a week after my FRER :bfp:


----------



## LeaArr

Just a question, clearblue tests are blue dye tests right?


----------



## shmoo75

H&F - i am currently on CD15 and my cycles have been known to be between 21-49 days!!!! Always hopeful for a normal cycle!
Nicky - I've said it in your journal and on your BFP announcment and, I will say it again here HUGE CONGRATS ON YOUR WELL DESERVED :BFP:!!!!!!

I don't know if any of you guys have spotted the announcement but, when I was in the BFP section looking for our Nicky's announcement I spotted Shinning_Star's :bfp: announcement! She is going to have 2 under 2!!!!!

My OPK's are getting fainter so much so they just look like a coloured shadow on the stick! can't test today as going round the in laws for sunday dinner so, will test again on Monday CD16 and see what that says. Roll on next cycle when I will have my CBFM to use as, not holding out much hope for a :bfp: this cycle but, we will see!


----------



## NickyT75

LeaArr said:


> Just a question, clearblue tests are blue dye tests right?

Yeah hun - they look like this...
https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/002-1.jpg xx


----------



## NickyT75

These are the pathetic lines im getting on iC's :hissy:

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/001-1.jpg 

They actually appear to be getting lighter :hissy: which is NOT what you wanna see!!

My Clear Blue ones are getting darker as expected so im not worried **but thats NOT the point!!** those stoooooooooopid IC's could be making me worried sick if I wasnt so level headed about the whole thing :grr:

Im officially declaring that they are a complete waste of money & couldnt agree more with LeaArr that they arent worth the paper they are made from xx


----------



## hekate

I totally agree on the ic's....when I had a good line on a FRER and a "pregnant" on a digi my ic's were still looking like evaps!


----------



## Lyns

To be fair....it does depend on the type. I found some great ones that gave me good strong lines the very same day as a FRER but well before anything showed on a Clearblue. They were a bit more expensive.....from Access Diagnostics (About £8 for 25), but well worth the extra few pennies. They showed a line about 3 or 4 days before the blue handled Fertility Plan or Babymad ones did.

Sadly they showed me nothing but a BFN this morning.....:cry:


----------



## NickyT75

Oh well... Id listen to Lyns then

If you wanna feed your POAS addictions :wacko:

Do yourselves a favour & buy your IC's from Access Diagnostics and dont waste your money on the ones from Babymad xx


----------



## NickyT75

Lyns - sorry it was a BFN babe :hugs: but you could well find the Clomid has lengthened your cycle in which case it could be too early to test yet?

Hope so sweetheart coz nothing would make me happier than to see you get your :bfp: at the same time as me :hugs: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning lovely ladies. I have woken up still feeling very happy but with a bad headache ... tried to jump on OH this morning but he didnt exactly 'perform' so will be getting him again later! Really not understanding this headache ... everytime i stand up i feel like im going to fall over. Was going to wash cars today but instead have sent OH and his little man out to do it! Think I may just take it easy today, feeling well tired like i could just go back to sleep and wake up tomorrow! 

Lots of Love and Hugs x x x


----------



## noja

Sorry about the BFN Lyns, have big :hug:
Hope you're feeling better Hope, better stay in bed til that headache and dizziness goes away :haha:
Nicky, love the photos of all your tests :baby: Ta for advice.


----------



## LeaArr

Sorry about the :bfn: Lyns. :hug:


----------



## hekate

lyns - hope the BFN turns into a shiny BFP


----------



## Cocobelle

Hi ladiess, firstly I would like to give a HUGE congratulations to you Nicky on your well deserved BPF!!!! I am soooooooooooooo pleased for you, I really am! Heres to a H&H 9 months xxx

Also good luck to all of you who are testing in the next week or so, lets hope Nicky will be leading the way fior many more BFP's.

Lyns, so sorry you did not get te result you were hoping for this morning. Fingers crossed for you!

xxx


----------



## subaru555

Awww lyns - there's still time for you to get your bfp :D xxx

Lovely lines even if they are faint on the IC's Nik :D woop woop


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girlies :hi: 

how is everyone this fine monday morning?

im busy washing & ironing my clothes ready for my holibops :laundry: :iron: xx


----------



## NickyT75

> *Testing!!!*
> 
> NickyT75 - :bfp: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> Shining Star - :bfp: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> Lyns - 23rd Aug
> Poshie - 29th Aug
> Little Mermaid - 30th Aug
> Noja - 3rd Sep
> Wallie - 5th Sep
> Hope&faith09 - 7th Sep
> Shmoo - 9th Sep
> LeeArr - 14th Sep
> Subaru555 - 14th Sep
> Krissi -
> Chris77 -
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Reikibaby - need update please
> Cocobelle - WTT
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shining Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Monday 24th August Update *

Hey Pingus....... you may have noticed that Shining Star also got her (suprise) :bfp: this weekend! :yipee: so she is now on her 2nd Pingu baby! :happydance:

Well here is the updated test board but im hoping im gonna have to add a few more :bfp:'s to it anytime now 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

Good luck everyone :kiss: xx


----------



## subaru555

Oooooo LeeArr we're testing same day :D

Nicky- Lucky lady not long to go now!! Well lucky apart from the ironing part lol - absolutely loved your fancy dress outfits BTW!!

Hekate - how are you? Look at that eh? 9weeks ! :D

H&F09- headache disappeared today?

Let's hope it's a quick monday...I'm due to OV in 4 days time! C'mon spermie


----------



## NickyT75

Why is the page stretched?? :confused:

Subaru have you changed your siggy hun?

coz we're not allowed to have tham that wide (they need to stack on top of each other) xx


----------



## subaru555

Is it fixed? I put something in it and it went all weird? I'll try again!


----------



## Poshie

Morning girls :D

*Congratulations Shining Star   *
Wow, that testing chart is looking might fine! Two :bfp: in a row! Now I'm really feeling the pressure :shock: I was hoping for another update from Lyns today, but I'll check out her journal I think. How cool would 3 in a row be?!


----------



## hope&faith09

Well headache not so bad this morning, feeling quite motivated today! I have a list of around 10 things to do, and so far this morning I have only done one but I have only just woken up! 

How is everyone else today? Im paying for my enrolment onto my University course maybe paying the money will urge a sticky bean, hmm.

for anyone testing soon lots of pma and
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning all,

I would also like to add my congrats to Shining Star!! Well done hun xx

Poshie, love the new pic, Maldives? That's my fave place in the whole world, which island did you go too?


----------



## LittleMermaid

*Congratulations *to Shinng Star!! H&H 9 months x

An interesting thread on TTC page .... not sure who may/not have seen it ... so thought I would share here too ... 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/179181-interesting-study-opks-but-not-good-news.html

8 DPO for me, nothing to report yet Im afraid!


----------



## LeaArr

Congrats Shinng Star!! H&H 9 months :flower:


----------



## LeaArr

LittleMermaid said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/179181-interesting-study-opks-but-not-good-news.html

This doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## NickyT75

LittleMermaid said:


> An interesting thread on TTC page .... not sure who may/not have seen it ... so thought I would share here too ...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/179181-interesting-study-opks-but-not-good-news.html

I started to read it but it was too loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong and boring! :rofl:

my eyes just started to glaze over & I bombed it off (I have a pretty short attention span at the best of times tbh) :blush: xx


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: I read enough of it to get the basic idea of it. It is pretty long and dry hey? :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Cocobelle said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I would also like to add my congrats to Shining Star!! Well done hun xx
> 
> Poshie, love the new pic, Maldives? That's my fave place in the whole world, which island did you go too?

Hi there CB :D Yes, the pic is from our trip to Olhuveli Island in the Maldives, in February this year. It was fantastic and we want to go again! If we have no joy on the baby front we may well end up treating ourselves to another trip ;) Where did you go?

Thanks for the heads up on that thread LM. I will check it out when I get home from work.

PS. Hello LeaArr, Nicky and H&F :wave:


----------



## noja

Hi ladies, :hi: glad I didn't bother with OPKs this month! (or last come to think of it, too busy trying to pay doctors to do internet shopping!) 
Congrats to Shining Star!! Super news, another Pingu up the duff, what a lot of little sluts we are :haha:
Ironing is only ever fun when doing it for something nice like holibops. Enjoy!! How are feeling today Nicky? 
9 weeks Hekate-cooooooooooool! Have you told the world in general yet? 
DH just had his SA. Apparently all the other men had brought their partners with them. Neither he nor I thought I needed to go, fell really bad now sending him way up there (to Belfast) by himself. Think he was happy enough though, let's face it, it was a more solo activity today!!! 
When we get his results I'll post them in my journal and maybe some of you can tell me what it all means. Have a gyno appointment for Sep 3rd now so will be able to move things forward in some way-yay!!
:hug: to all you wonderful Pingus. (I wonder if you can tell the kicks in the butt and pep talks have got me back in better form!:thumbup:-TA!!)


----------



## hekate

noja said:


> Hi ladies, :hi: glad I didn't bother with OPKs this month! (or last come to think of it, too busy trying to pay doctors to do internet shopping!)
> Congrats to Shining Star!! Super news, another Pingu up the duff, what a lot of little sluts we are :haha:
> Ironing is only ever fun when doing it for something nice like holibops. Enjoy!! How are feeling today Nicky?
> 9 weeks Hekate-cooooooooooool! Have you told the world in general yet?
> DH just had his SA. Apparently all the other men had brought their partners with them. Neither he nor I thought I needed to go, fell really bad now sending him way up there (to Belfast) by himself. Think he was happy enough though, let's face it, it was a more solo activity today!!!
> When we get his results I'll post them in my journal and maybe some of you can tell me what it all means. Have a gyno appointment for Sep 3rd now so will be able to move things forward in some way-yay!!
> :hug: to all you wonderful Pingus. (I wonder if you can tell the kicks in the butt and pep talks have got me back in better form!:thumbup:-TA!!)

I have only told my best friend, a friend at work and my manager (to get out of lifting a wheelchair...lol)....nobody in my family knows yet.....I will go over to germany in october so was thinking to maybe tell them then face to face:argh:.....but I would be 16weeks then...and maybe they need some more warning as they did not even know I wanted children....and it may be a bit..umm...lets say unexpected since I am in a same sex realtionship:haha: 

My DP however is not so discrete...she told all her workmates when I had my BFP and her family.....we seen her sister, mum and niece and nephew last week and they were really excited talking about babysitting and names....lol...was nice, but also really surreal...as in "my world" nobody knows:rofl:


----------



## noja

Hello. nobody coming out to play tonight? Oh well... maybe everyone's asleep..:shhh:


----------



## NickyT75

im here :hi: xx


----------



## Poshie

Evening all :wave:


----------



## noja

Hi Hekate, that sounds like you're leading a double life! Hard to know whether or not to give your family some forewarning. Even if they're surprised I'm sure they'll be absolutely delighted, might even add to the effect if you have a little bump!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Poshie :hi:

sorry I was just stuffing my face with salt & pepper chicken wings :munch: :rofl: xx


----------



## noja

hi Poshie, Yay, more people are coming out to play. How is you this evening?


----------



## noja

Hello Nicky.Mmmmmm...chicken wings and the perfect excuse to eat LOTS!!!(eating for two and all that).


----------



## hope&faith09

Im here ... but off to get some more bding in soon! hmm not sure when i ovulated if at all! but off to the bedroom! Im in such a wonderful mood. 

Lots of Love PMA and Hugs x x x


----------



## Lyns

Awww Nicky.....now I REALLY want salt and pepper chicken wings :lol: xx


----------



## LeaArr

You can have all of my S&P wings.


----------



## shmoo75

Nicky - I am loving your pic of the badge saying you are not and that you are in fact pregnant! Have you been to your GP and registered your pregnancy yet and got the ball rolling? I will read your journal when I get a bit of time as, 1st day back at work yesterday and had alot to catch up on.
Lyns - How are doing hun? My fingers are still well and trully crossed for you.
Hekate - Maybe tell your family once you have hit the 12wk mark as, that is a usual time to make a general announcement. I bet they will be surprised but also over the moon for you.
H&F - Glad the headache is better and you are in such a good mood
Cocobelle - :wave: good to see you again hun
LM - How is my little nut ball doing? Are you able to resist and stay away from those tests?:rofl:

I did an OPK last night and still very much like a shadow again.(will read that thread in a mo) Did get some :sex: in last night and will do again tonight. Time will tell I suppose


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Ladies, 

Well I have another busy day ahead of me ... a 2 hour drive to my mums and then another hour drive to see OH at work ... but stop in a hotel. Woke up having waves of feeling sick and stomach cramps, but hoping it will ease as I get going!

Lyns how you getting on? I have my fingers crossed for everyone testing soon ... hopr we can keep thoses bfp's up.

Lots of love, hugs and hope x x x


----------



## jem_5500

Helloooooooooooooo

Nicky - Woohooooo congratulations honey you deserve it babexxx Have a fantastic holiday- Ibiza sober :D
Lyns - How are doing babe? xxx
Hekate - We told our close fmaily eg parents quite early but we didnt have much choice when i was admitted to hospital at 6 weeks but it was great to have support but telling them at 12 weeks does make it seem like you not been pregs forever!!!!
H&F - Sorry about your headaches they horrid arent they!!! Glad they are eases honey xxxand take it easy on the drive 

LM - Hope your ok glad you liked my picci its nuts but I had to do it!!!!

Oh ladies I am sorry I have been rubbish. Glad to see you all rolling along x

Been crazy here, nursery now done and everything got-car seat base arrives today so thats it! But we have another delivery today and its a little kitty kitten!!! Such a sad story :( Mum was abandoned pregs a few weeks ago half bengal so gorgeous and then she had kittens My friend was looking for one passe don details and we were going to home mum. It was decided with my 1 year old female her at 1 and highly strung wouldnt work. I asked to cuddle a kitten and found out my friend had had all the checks done and they had basically rehomed him and she turned them down! I was fuming as i felt responsivble as they had been let down again! After tlking and how settled kitty was with me she laughed and said he had not been so settled with anyone. Anyhooo he arrives today!

We are thinking of calling him Branston and then the girl we have is Picke :D I like the idea of stadnin outside front door shouting branston Pickle :D

A little crazy with bubs due yes but I dont care!!!!!!!

I have got PGP and its esed since I got support but cant do tooo much at a time and today i am at hospital to get brain checked with these clots etc so we know if i can have my water birth or it wil lhave to be ceasar.

ANy way i have waffled enough i will be better on here again! I must go and tidy and prepare 1 fo rthe hospital and 2 the kitty catty

Hugs to you all my lovelies xxxxxxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Omg, I havent been on since Thurs and Nicky gets her BFP!!

*CONGRATULATIONS* babe!! You deserve it! Happy and Healthy 9 months xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lyns

Morning Pingus.....thanks for the well wishes. Nothing great to report here I'm afraid....other than sheer and utter confusion.

I'm 1 day late, with spotting 2 days ago and my temps plummetted. Oh and a gazillion BFN's. I'd have said it was IB, if my temps had gone back up, but they didn't. And all the signs I get when I'm not pregnant are there....like my CM has dried up....so knows. I guess this Clomid is playing with me, but I can't see how my temps plummetted 2 days ago and I still haven't got AF?


----------



## subaru555

All my FX'd for you Lyns xx


----------



## randomxx

thought id pop by to say hello pingu's hope we are all well!

Big congrats to Nicky u deserve it hunni xxx

Lyns- i wasn't charting or anything but i was testing BFN for 2 weeks after AF was due before i got my BFP so dont give up hope yet! ive got everythig crossed for you!

xxxx


----------



## noja

Morning Pingus! Well DH got his SA results. Can anyone help me with this info whoch we got over the phone this morning although letter to follow. The lady said they were all in the normal range but when I looked it up on the tinternet some of the seem a bit low.


The sample collected showed

62 million/ml
30% good progression
29% normal forms
no antibodies.


??? It's all gobbledygook to me. Bottom line is, should I be concerned? :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Lyns

noja said:


> Morning Pingus! Well DH got his SA results. Can anyone help me with this info whoch we got over the phone this morning although letter to follow. The lady said they were all in the normal range but when I looked it up on the tinternet some of the seem a bit low.
> 
> 
> The sample collected showed
> 
> 62 million/ml
> 30% good progression
> 29% normal forms
> no antibodies.
> 
> 
> ??? It's all gobbledygook to me. Bottom line is, should I be concerned? :dohh::dohh:

They look bloody fantastic to me....way better than my OH, and our FS says no problem?


----------



## noja

well, Dh only spoke to the lady who gave them to him over the phone. She said they were all in the average range. But when I looked at what the WHO says on the web they weren't that impressive although I think they were based on a 20 million /ml count. We have an appointment with gyno next Thursday. You think they look good though and as your OH has had one too I'm more at ease, ta Lyns.


----------



## Cocobelle

Poshie said:


> Cocobelle said:
> 
> 
> Morning all,
> 
> I would also like to add my congrats to Shining Star!! Well done hun xx
> 
> Poshie, love the new pic, Maldives? That's my fave place in the whole world, which island did you go too?
> 
> Hi there CB :D Yes, the pic is from our trip to Olhuveli Island in the Maldives, in February this year. It was fantastic and we want to go again! If we have no joy on the baby front we may well end up treating ourselves to another trip ;) Where did you go?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on that thread LM. I will check it out when I get home from work.
> 
> PS. Hello LeaArr, Nicky and H&F :wave:Click to expand...

It looks lush! Is Olhuveli Island the sister island of Villu reef? We very nearly went there, that looks lovely too.

We went to Royal Island, it was heaven! H and I are pretty tempted to go again too!

Hope every one else is well this morning?


----------



## Lyns

Well...:witch: is here so I'm out for another month....although whatever makes me think its only a month I have no idea.....I don't seem to be very good at having another baby. Even if I do fall pregnant, I'm convinced I'd only lose again so i don't know why I'm bothering. 

Sorry I just feel crap. I shouldn't really....I know there's others a lot worse off than me. I am utterly heartbroken for Mugzy today and thats got me down too. Poor poor darling.....life is very very cruel sometimes.:cry:


----------



## noja

:hug::hug: Big Hugs coming across the Irish Sea to you. Nasty :witch:
Does Mugsy have a journal?


----------



## Lyns

noja said:


> Does Mugsy have a journal?

Mugzy lost her first little boy at 28 weeks and is undergoing chemo at the mo for a Brain Tumour....she was pregnant for the second time when she found out about it so they delivered her early, about 5 or 6 weeks ago, and she had another baby boy...Carl, so she cold start on the treatment she needed. Sadly he died of Necrotising Enterocolitis this morning. Life is utterly shit for some people. :cry: 

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-journals/163797-mugzy-carls-hopefully-very-long-journal.html


----------



## noja

Oh, that's awful. Sometimes we take so much for granted, think that has to be one of the most heart breaking stories I have ever come across.


----------



## shmoo75

Lyns - I am so sorry that the ole bitchy:witch:bag has shown up. Please try and not be so downhearted(easier said then done I know) you *will* have another baby which means, you will get preggers again. Sending you hugs and love hun as, I know this TTC journey can get you down just as easily as it can bring us immense joy!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## subaru555

so sorry to hear about witch huni :( God how sad for mugzy :cry: that is such a bloody shame ... x


----------



## NickyT75

Lyns said:


> noja said:
> 
> 
> Does Mugsy have a journal?
> 
> Mugzy lost her first little boy at 28 weeks and is undergoing chemo at the mo for a Brain Tumour....she was pregnant for the second time when she found out about it so they delivered her early, about 5 or 6 weeks ago, and she had another baby boy...Carl, so she cold start on the treatment she needed. Sadly he died of Necrotising Enterocolitis this morning. Life is utterly shit for some people. :cry:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-journals/163797-mugzy-carls-hopefully-very-long-journal.htmlClick to expand...

Oh god!!! :cry: that is truly heartbreaking :cry: i dont know what to say :cry:

I feel sick after reading this

Poor poor Mugzy :( xx


----------



## hekate

I am so sorry for mugzy! how cruel can life get?


----------



## noja

know I was naughty to but I did a FRER test tonight. a neg result obviously, not sure but I think today is 7DPO, I know it's too really too early to be using it but I reckon if there's going to be something then there would at least be a really faint line. Oh well, wasn't expecting anything this month anyway.


----------



## LeaArr

Sorry noja. It's still really early, don't count yourself out yet :hugs:


----------



## noja

Not feeling too bad about it, was fairly sure it was blocked tube month and wasn't expecting anything. I'm in flipping agony on my right hand side though, think it might be because of endo-grr!!! Anyway, not going to be feeling sorry for myself tonight, too many people in much worse situations.


----------



## LeaArr

well then, we should partake in a PMA happy dance then :happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

Some people really do get it hard and my heart goes out to her. x

I hope everyone else is ok ... Noja remember your kick up the bum pep talk! keep up your pma! I have had a good day shopping now with OH and looking forward to a relaxing day tomorrow.


----------



## noja

Good Plan Learr. 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

actually maybe that's overdoing it a wee bit.

Mmmmm Shoes......

Back to school tomorrow-CANCEL THE HAPPY DANCE!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Noja - 7DPO is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to early to test!

Id be amazed if somebody got a :bfp: that early TBH :shock: as the embryo wouldnt really have had enough time to implant yet

How long is your usual LP?

I know Lyns has been able to pick them up quite early but her LP is shorter than average so its more reasonable in her case iyswim? :hugs: xx


----------



## Lyns

NickyT75 said:


> I know Lyns has been able to pick them up quite early but her LP is shorter than average so its more reasonable in her case iyswim? :hugs: xx

And I've had IB at 7dpo...therefore even with a 9/10 day LP am not implanting until 7dpo, and HCG is going to be at undetectable levels until at least implantation do.......6dpo = waaaaaaaay to early! 

Earliest really is 8dpo...and thats in extreme circs!! (course it doesn't stop me POAS at 7dpo each month - cos I always think....maybe, but don't listen to me. I'm a POASaholic....and I'm addicted!)


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies, I"m back :hi: I know it's been forever. :dohh: I promise to be a better member!


----------



## shmoo75

Noja - If you wanna do a test at 7DPO by all means go ahead but, at least use FMU and not do it in the evening. Bless ya. Loving your PMA though Think I might of caught some of it.

Got my CBFM today:happydance::happydance: so I am well and trully looking forward to my next cycle. Am I really strange looking forward to my next cycle when I haven't even OV on this one yet?:rofl:


----------



## noja

:blush:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey Ladies ... how is everyone today?

I have been in a lovely mood all day, then OH walks in the door (early from work having not done anyything wrong ) and i have ago at him! huh?!? 

CHecked cervix today, its low and I think i am 7 or 8 DPO i think but keeping a pma coz im feeling really good in myself. Been a bit nauseus and light headed tho today so taking it easy and looking forward to the weekend!

Lots of love and hugs x x x


----------



## noja

Hi Hope. Hope you're feeling better soon!!Never know what might be causing that dizzines.....:winkwink:!!!!!! 
How is everyone else this evening? Feeling rather amused at myself for being such as obsessive poas addict! Still I know in my little heart and soul I'm not preggers so I'm relying on everyone else to get those :bfp:s this month.GO for it Pingu eggies!! ..(and spermies!)
My Dh came home from work today and as it was my first day back at school I...helped him.....realize he wanted to take me out for tea :rofl: Lasagne and chips-yum and NO dirty dishes to wash......:happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

sounds yummy ... earlier today i was convinced I was pregnant seriously felt different and then I sat down for dinner and my pma deserted me i ended sitting with OH in floods of tears its the not knowing and if i think i am pregnant and im not i will be heart broken, i will be anyway and suddenly i dont feel it anymore :nope::cry:


----------



## noja

Oh Hope, sorry you're feeling so all over the place. Whatever happen, we'll be here. This TTC thing is bloody tough. :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Chris77

Oooooo something new....blurred vision in my right eye! WTF? Of course it could be my contacts but I think I remember my Mom saying she had problems with her vision/contacts when she was preggers....so maybe!! My confident has been boosted EVER SO SLIGHTLY!!


----------



## Chris77

noja said:


> Oh Hope, sorry you're feeling so all over the place. Whatever happen, we'll be here. This TTC thing is bloody tough. :hug::hug::hug:

I second that!!


----------



## hope&faith09

I literally just lost it i have been so positive all month and suddenly it all left me. And now i dont think i am :-( TTC is getting harder every month. I think im going to get in a nice relaxing bath and try to think about other things. 

Thanks for being there everyone. 


And Chris ... I have blurryness, but i think that may be down to the crying.


----------



## Chris77

Awwww.... :hugs: We'll get through this together hun. :hugs:


----------



## ACLIO

Hi, I'm new to this thread. You all sound lovely ladies, so supportive. I could really do with a group to talk too.

My DH and I are keeping ttc a secret so I don't have anyone to talk to about it. I'm so confused. I'm 11 days late now and I've turned into a POAS addict. I poas this morning and its still bfn. I've been trying to have pma and be realistic that I won't get a bfp this month and just wait for af to visit but it's so hard. I really do feel for the ladies who have been trying for longer, it's such an emotional journey.


----------



## noja

Hi ACLIO :hi:Sorry you're having such a gruelling time :wacko: Eleven days late...maybe a visit to the doc for a blood test at this stage.... Have you been taking any meds or anything?
TTC is def an emotional rollercoaster, trying to do it without talking to anyone about it adds quite a bit of pressure, maybe you could agree with your DH that you could share it with a very close friend. Don't where I'd be without mine...


----------



## ACLIO

Noja - I did phone my doctors today but I have to phone back in the morning after 8am to try and get an appointment. My DH still thinks it's looking promising but when you read other threads some lucky ladies have got there bfp before they where even late let alone 11 days late. I do have one friend I could talk to who had a very difficult time ttc 1st time. None of my other friends are married let alone ttc


----------



## noja

See what happens tomorrow with the doc aclio, I hope AF stays away in the meantime :grr: I think there are people who have been up to 2 weeks pregnant before getting a + test, it does happen. 
Hope you find the help and support that you need in this site, everyone is great and always ready to listen (or read really! ), share and encourage. Welcome aboard!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi ACLIO ... Welcome to pingus! Me and OH are keeping our ttc quiet too, I have been very positive this month up until about 2 hours ago when i suddenly thought im not pregnant this isnt my month and i think im only 7 dpo but could be less than that if i even ovulated. hmmm! Any way Hi!!!


----------



## ACLIO

Thank you so much, you sound lovely. I'm always here for anyone who needs to chat, read reply lol. You have a really good PMA that seems to rub off on people. Thank you :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## ACLIO

hope&faith09 - hello, I'm so sorry to hear you are having a bad last few hours. But remember its not over till af arrives. I think she's here to test us all but we just have to out smart her. If you ever need to talk, its hard keeping it secret when all you want to do is just blurt out how you are feeling


----------



## hope&faith09

I had a brill PMA ... then it disapperared over dinner ... I had a lil rant in my journal ... feel free to come over and visit! and now im feeling a lil better! I really hope you get a bfp soon x x x


----------



## ACLIO

I think it would be hard for anyone to have a pma all the time. But this is a great group with lots of support and I'd love to be a member. I do wish you get your bfp when you poas xxx


----------



## randomxx

aclio i was 2 weeks late before i tested positive with both pregnancys the first i lost but this one is sticking so really really dont give up hope! also i wasn't showing up on clearblue digi you are best with a supermarket own brand or a first response xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Aclio :hi:

welcome to team Pingu :friends: you'll love it here as everyone is so friendly & supportive :mrgreen:

Welcome back to the fold Chris :hi: I missed you lots babe :kiss: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hey pingus!

No news as yet from my poasholic marathon this week ... let the poas action continue!

:hugs: and :dust: and stuff to all xxx


----------



## shmoo75

:wave: Hi Aclio and welcome to Team Pingu's. We are quite a successful little group on the :bfp: front one member is already pg with her 2nd! I really hope some of the Pingu luck rubs off on you and the rest of us. FX for going to your Dr's today. Let us know how you get on wont you hun?
H&F - :hugs::hugs: sorry you are feeling abit down bloomin' hormones not always good and rational are they? How you doing today?
LM - I will pop by your journal in a mo and have a peep at your poas collection:hugs:
Noja - Have you tested this morning hun or, are you going to wait until you are 10dpo?

My OPK's are def getting darker hopefully will be a right on + over the weekend which will still put me in a 30+day cycle. I gave OH a night off last night as, he hasn't been sleeping well silly kids round my way(that are under 10yrs old!) are running around at gone 9pm and disturbing him. My OH gets up at 5am to go to work! Back to the :sex:athon tonight though:happydance::happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Pingus,

Im feeling alot better today ... I had a panic yesterday of what am i going to do if i a bfn or when witch arrives i just felt like i wasnt going to cope, but this morning after a lot of thinking i will just get on! focus on some possible work experience i may get that will boost my application for teacher training, and concentrate on work I can do this and my body will do it however long it takes hopefully. Feeling like i have lots of cm this morning keep thinking witchy has arrived but i think cd18 would be a lil early. Im not going to test this month (hmmm ... well i will try not to! )

:hi: all. Nicky how are you getting on? Any symptoms? 

Anyways gota go jump in the shower and actually do my hair again! trying to get quicker ready for early mornings in a couple of weeks! 

Hope everyone is ok ... lots of love and :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girlies :hi:

Im great thanks Hope :) my ( o Y o )'s are killing me so im off into town shortly to buy a couple of sports bras for sleeping in :mrgreen:

Its only 4 more sleeps till my hollibops so does anyone wanna take over the testing board while im away? :kiss: xx


----------



## NickyT75

> *Testing!!!*
> 
> Poshie - 29th Aug
> Little Mermaid - 30th Aug
> Noja - 3rd Sep
> Wallie - 5th Sep
> Hope&faith09 - 7th Sep
> Shmoo - 9th Sep
> LeeArr - 14th Sep
> Subaru555 - 14th Sep
> Lyns -
> Krissi -
> Chris77 -
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Reikibaby - need update please
> Cocobelle - WTT
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shining Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Thursday 27th August Update *

Well here is the updated test board but im hoping im gonna have to add a few more :bfp:'s to it anytime now 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

Good luck everyone who is due to test soon :kiss: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

I hope you have a lovely holiday Nicky ... how long are you away for? Hopefully there will be some bfp's on the board for when you come back! X X X


----------



## ACLIO

randomxx said:


> aclio i was 2 weeks late before i tested positive with both pregnancys the first i lost but this one is sticking so really really dont give up hope! also i wasn't showing up on clearblue digi you are best with a supermarket own brand or a first response xxx

Thank you for your support. I've been using the ebay test strips and I did a first response about 4 days ago. I've phoned my doctors just waiting on a call back to see if they can see me. I wanted to scream at the receptionist though cos she was talking down to me as if I was stupid, when I told her why I needed an appointment :grr:


----------



## ACLIO

Morning Ladies, I couldn't resist I had to poas again this morning, still bfn but phoned the doctors so maybe I should get so answers good or bad.

hope&faith09 - where are you going on holiday? Can we hide in your suitcase? :haha:


----------



## randomxx

aclio the receptionist at my docs was the same i waited over a week for my doc appointment then by that time i had my BFP so phoned to find out if i still needed it for the receptionist to tell me i was to keep it! away into the docs at 8.50am for the doctor to tell me i didnt need the bloody appointment afterall and that the receptionist should have just booked me in with the midwife :growlmad:


----------



## NickyT75

Hope - im away for 2wks :happydance:

so im hoping to see a couple more :bfp: announcements when I get back on the 14th Sep :dust: xx


----------



## ACLIO

randomxx said:


> aclio the receptionist at my docs was the same i waited over a week for my doc appointment then by that time i had my BFP so phoned to find out if i still needed it for the receptionist to tell me i was to keep it! away into the docs at 8.50am for the doctor to tell me i didnt need the bloody appointment afterall and that the receptionist should have just booked me in with the midwife :growlmad:

I'm really in limbo at the moment. My doctor phoned me, I told her everything. She basically told me I had to wait another 2 weeks to see if AF arrived if not then come back then. I feel so deflated, I thought I was going to find out either way or at least some tests but nothing :confused::confused::confused:


----------



## NickyT75

ACLIO - big :hug: hunni

Im sorry the doc didnt give you arny answers

have you even been this late before??

One of our Pingu's Sammielouise didnt get her :bfp: till she was 2wks late & especially if its unusual for your cycles to be like this... I think you have a pretty good chance of being pregnant :) xx


----------



## shmoo75

Acilo - Sorry your Dr's are being rubbish. Is there anywhere near you that you can go to get a private beta blood test done? At least you would know.


----------



## ACLIO

I came on the pill around 5 months ago and I only missed one af when I first came off it. Other than that my cycle is about 35 days. I'm just really taken aback with how unhelpful they where. I could understand if I was only a couple of days late but nearly 2 weeks.

ahmoo75 - I wouldn't even know where to start for a private beta blood test.

DH says we are going to get some different tests ie another first response and clear blue digital and see what they say.


----------



## randomxx

i wouldn't advise a clearblue digi hunni they didn't show up for me until after i already had my bfp! if this is unusual i would reckon you probably are pregnant! why dont you phone the doctors tommorrow and book an appointment then when you get there demand they do a blood test you are well within your rights to do so!


----------



## ACLIO

randomxx said:


> i wouldn't advise a clearblue digi hunni they didn't show up for me until after i already had my bfp! if this is unusual i would reckon you probably are pregnant! why dont you phone the doctors tommorrow and book an appointment then when you get there demand they do a blood test you are well within your rights to do so!

I tried making an appointment they said they had nothing for 3 weeks. I'm rather new to surgery, to get an appointment that day the doctor has to phone you and they decided if they want to see you. 

Am I best trying the first response again? Which test did you use when you got your bpf after 2 weeks?

I feel terrible this afternoon, I've just been sick :(


----------



## ACLIO

randomxx - just noticed at the bottom of your page you had your first scan 18/08/09, how did it go? Was it clear?


----------



## shmoo75

Oh hun sorry to hear you have been :sick: fx that it is a good sign. I think if you do asearch online early scans or private scans then the area where you live each result you get if you go in it will list what they offer like, early date scan, blood tests, 3d and 4d scans ect. Personally with IC's I have gotten my BFP's with the 25miu ones before on a first response or cb digi but, when AF was due I got my BFP's on those makes as well. It differs for us all I think hun. FX you get an answer one way or the other soon.


----------



## randomxx

i got my bfp on an asda own brand pregnancy test got it at 5.30 in the morning and even tho it was faint didn't quite believe it until i had done a few then the clearblue digi showed positive! Turns out even tho i have a 28 day cycle i got pregnant just before AF was due think thats why it took so long to show you could just be the same hunni! Dont give up hope just yet! 


Grrr doctors are crap the best of it is she's telling you to wait 2 weeks then by the time you get an appointment after that and then the week for them to get results back :growlmad: if i were you i'd book the first available appointment then if you get your bfp you can discuss it with her without waiting weeks for an appointment or if AF doesn't appeatr she can do test or you can always cancel it if AF did show no harm no foul!


----------



## randomxx

ACLIO said:


> randomxx - just noticed at the bottom of your page you had your first scan 18/08/09, how did it go? Was it clear?

god i knew i had to change that totally forgot i had an emergency scan a while back heartbeat was there and stuff but they put my dates back not changed my ticker either so i havent had my 12 week scan! but il let you know how it goes when i have it xxx


----------



## ACLIO

Sorry to hear you had to have an emergency scan, I hope everything is ok now


----------



## randomxx

yea everythings fine with bubs i just have a large cyst aswell that was causing me pain to be honest ive been going to the doctors for about 2 years with the pain and they done SFA just now that im pregnant the scan picked it up x


----------



## ACLIO

My friend had a cyst when she was pregnant they kept an eye on her and I think it went on it's own. I'll try and find out for you.


----------



## sam*~*louize

NickyT75 said:


> ACLIO - big :hug: hunni
> 
> Im sorry the doc didnt give you arny answers
> 
> have you even been this late before??
> 
> One of our Pingu's Sammielouise didnt get her :bfp: till she was 2wks late & especially if its unusual for your cycles to be like this... I think you have a pretty good chance of being pregnant :) xx

READ 2 weeks late as 3 weeks late :haha:

:coffee:


----------



## NickyT75

:blush: sorry Sammie

it was a LOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time ago and my memory is rubbish :rofl: 

Morning everyone :hi:

Im feeling a bit queasy this morning for the 1st time :happydance: xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

haha not a prob! Was indeed, she's sat there playing now!

Soooooooooooooooo glad your feeling sick Nicky. all for good reasons ofc, but yey!
:hi: all


----------



## ACLIO

Morning ladies, I had to check again this morning still bfn on a first response. I got abit upset to be honest with my DH, I feel like I've let him down. He thinks I'm being stupid but it's suppose to be so natural for us yet so many of us struggle.


----------



## randomxx

did you book the doctors appointment hunni? i think all the signs are good for you getting your bfp i know its hard waiting for it to appear but hang in there xx


----------



## ACLIO

No, they wouldn't let me. I've got to wait 2 more weeks before they will see me


----------



## shmoo75

:hissy::grr::gun: at stupid bloody Dr's:hissy::grr::gun: Its alright for them there not the ones going through this TTC shit! If they were they might sing a different tune especially if they get the same response from their Dr's!!! Lets go and bash your Dr's!!!


----------



## Chris77

Nicky :yipee: for queasiness!! :yipee: 

Aclio...that blows monkey dick about the doctors. :gun: :ninja:


----------



## ACLIO

:ninja::ninja: I'm with you on that one. What made it even worse, it was a female doctor. I came off the phone feeling that I'd wasted her time and how dare I phone them. I'm at a really hard place at the moment, I want to get a bfp so much but I want to try and stay grounded cos it's more than likely my cycle playing tricks :(


----------



## Chris77

HUGE HUGE :hugs: :hugs: hun

I know exactly how you feel. TTC isn't easy and it really tests one's strength Hang in there!! :hugs:


----------



## ACLIO

Thank you chris77. It's helping so much being able to talk to people going through the same thing xxx


----------



## shmoo75

I know it is a complete nightmare. This TTC marlarky is far from easy as, I can confirm 16mths down the line 2 m/c's and, no bloody help from the god damn NHS later!!!:hissy::hissy: Don't get me started on the useless bunch of anchors that I think they are! (can anyone tell I am due to OV any day with me going into rant mode?:rofl:)


----------



## ACLIO

shamoo75 - I'm so sorry to hear about your mc's, it must have been horrible for you especially with now help from the so called doctors. I have my fingers crossed for you this month. Has your doctor given you anything to help ttc?


----------



## shmoo75

not a sausage! I was referred to the hospital after I had had my 2nd m/c and, was basically told as I had had only 2 they wouldn't investigate as you need to have had at least 3! Was also told that having 3 or 4 m/c's on the trot wasn't uncommon and, as I had gotten pg twice in yr couldn't see that there was a problem! I even mentioned my age of 34 and that my cycles vary so widely from 21-42(had a 49 day cycle after my 2nd m/c as well!) that didn't concern her either! So I have too either wiat to get pg again and have a 3rd m/c or, wait until I have ben TTC for a yr after my last m/c without getting pg again before I go back to my dr's to ask for help in TTC! makes my blood boil the lack of help we get and, the fact that they don't seem to understand what it can be like as, they haven't been down the exact same road we are! The registra I saw actually told me she had a daughter! So what the bloomin' hell did she know or care for that matter about my situation and how I was feeling? 

Sorry girls. Rant over! Hopefully!


----------



## Chris77

Schmoo I'm so sorry for all the difficulties you're having. :hugs: :hugs:
Those doctors should be horse whipped!! :ninja:


----------



## Chris77

*shmoo* sorry spelled it wrong :dohh:


----------



## shmoo75

I agree hun. I know some girls have had good responses from their local NHS's and GP's and stiff but, unfortunatly it isn't the same across the board. I wont let them beat me I will get PG again and it will stick even if I have to use superglue!:rofl:


----------



## ACLIO

shmoo75 said:


> not a sausage! I was referred to the hospital after I had had my 2nd m/c and, was basically told as I had had only 2 they wouldn't investigate as you need to have had at least 3! Was also told that having 3 or 4 m/c's on the trot wasn't uncommon and, as I had gotten pg twice in yr couldn't see that there was a problem! I even mentioned my age of 34 and that my cycles vary so widely from 21-42(had a 49 day cycle after my 2nd m/c as well!) that didn't concern her either! So I have too either wiat to get pg again and have a 3rd m/c or, wait until I have ben TTC for a yr after my last m/c without getting pg again before I go back to my dr's to ask for help in TTC! makes my blood boil the lack of help we get and, the fact that they don't seem to understand what it can be like as, they haven't been down the exact same road we are! The registra I saw actually told me she had a daughter! So what the bloomin' hell did she know or care for that matter about my situation and how I was feeling?
> 
> Sorry girls. Rant over! Hopefully!

My friend suffered 2 mc's and she was referred to a fertility specialist. She was due to get an appointment and she got a bfp. Hang in there I'm sure it will all work for you. If your not satisfied then demand to have a referal :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## hope&faith09

:hi: all,

sorry your going thru all this shmoo ... the NHS can be really rubbish at times I felt like i was hitting my head against a brick wall when I had my m/c.
Nicky hope you have a lovely relaxing holiday! 
Aclio, Sorry your docs are pants. Keep your chin up that bfp may just be waiting for you fingers crossed maybe your bean is just shy! 

Well I have had a good day, still got lots of trapped wind ... haha I love the fact I can just tell you guys whatever and it doesnt matter (well i hope it doesnt matter!) 

Went to a garden centre and I was just wandering through the book bit and i was sorta stroking my hand on top of some books while i wandered along, then for some reason not sure what either my mother called me or something and i stopped walking. My hand was resting on a baby name book (this book was not in the right place was in the middle of gardening books and I wasnt looking at the books anyway so i thought this was weird?!? And then I opened the book randomly and it opened to Sarah ... my name. Anyway prob didnt mean a thing but it was really odd ... is it just me who thinks this?!? 

Sorry just thought i would share my very random day! :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

H&F - Wow that really is a strange and spooky day hun! I am also :rofl: at your trapped wind. You are quite right we can tell each other anything and, we usually do!

Aclio - Hope your :bfp: or AF turns up soon for you as, you just want to know one way or the other.:hugs: to you hun

Got my 1st +OPK for this cycle:happydance: so will get my 2nd tomorrow and fx heading for a 34 day cycle!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hey girlywhirls!

12 DPO, BFN and Ive started spotting this evening :growlmad:, its no wonder after my temp dropped off the edge of the cliff this morning, so waiting for full AF to appear anytime ... guess Im putting off going back to the bathroom to see her! :cry: Been a hectic week/day today, bit tired, fed up and so brought a bottle of red wine and a tub of ben n jerrys on the way home (was cramping so knew she was going arrive tonight sometime) - I need some sustenance/naughty food!

Shmoo ... glad to hear your eggs are plopping hunni ... and lots of bd action too - you go girl :wohoo:

H&F ... :rofl:ing at your windy times - we like to share our bodily functions here - there's no shame in sharing hunni lol! Ditto on the name thats my name too :thumbup:

Aclio .... sorry to hear you are having a nightmare with drs ... they just dont get it do they! Keep pestering them, they will have to listen at somepoint!

Nicky ... yay on the :sick: feeling; not long til your holibops now ... bet you cant wait to get away and chill out with Sean, and bump of course! Enjoy!

Sorry if Ive missed anyone :hugs: all round .... xxxx


----------



## hope&faith09

little mermaid sorry stupid evil witchy is on her way. Enjoy a glass of red wine. I have always got my fingers crossed for all my pingu girlies, hopefully next month will be yours! and if you really want to laugh I was constipated for three days ... fianlly cleared today so having trapped wind seems like a bit of a relief!!!! hahahaha. What a weird day i have no idea if it means anything probably not but hey was a spooky day anyway!!!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

You guys still taking on new recruits? I just joined bnb and would love to join a team.:flow:


----------



## shmoo75

Hi:waveretty Sakura all new comers are more than welcome hun. We are nice friendly, supportive team us Pingus. How long have you been TTC for hun and what CD are you on at the mo?

LM - :hugs: to you hun bun. Sorry the ole slag bag :witch: is on her way to your gaff. Hope you enjoyed the bottle of red and the ben & jerry's nothing like some comfort food when AF has crept up on you. Hope you have good relaxing long weekend hun as, you deserve it.

Yep got :sex: on Thurs(night before my +OPK), Last night(day of 1st +OPK) will get some tonight (hopefully night of 2nd +OPK)tomorrow and Monday for luck as well and, if I can persuade him Tues & Wed too!!! Hope you all have a really good long weekend.


----------



## NickyT75

Pretty Sakura said:


> You guys still taking on new recruits? I just joined bnb and would love to join a team.:flow:

Hiya hunni :hi:

Welcome to team Pingu :friends:

tell us a little bit about yourself :) xx


----------



## NickyT75

LM - :hugs: sorry the ol hag bag is on the horizon :( hope you manage to enjoy your weekend despite her uninvited presence

Only 2 more sleeps till my hollibops :happydance:

is anyone gonna look after the testing board for me while im away then? :kiss: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

I dont mind looking after it as I seem to be on all the time but I have no idea how to do it! so if i can have instructions!!!

Hi all ...welcome to team pingu of course you are welcome. What cycle ttc, testing date etc! 

Well i am off to a beer festival today with a our friends who have a 3 week old baby ... how to make me want one even more! hopefully I will get some cuddles! 

Lots of love, hope and hugs x x x


----------



## ACLIO

Morning ladies

H&F - what a spooky day!! it gave my goose bumps for you when i read it.

Nicky - Not long now till your leaving on a yet plan 

Shamoo75 - that you, if it wasn't for you ladies I would be bald by know xxx

Pretty sakura - Welcome, the ladies on her are lovely. I don't know what I'd do with out the. Big:kiss::kiss::kiss: to you all

I POAS again this morning bnf feel like banging my head again the toilet seat


----------



## ACLIO

hope&faith09 said:


> I dont mind looking after it as I seem to be on all the time but I have no idea how to do it! so if i can have instructions!!!
> 
> Hi all ...welcome to team pingu of course you are welcome. What cycle ttc, testing date etc!
> 
> Well i am off to a beer festival today with a our friends who have a 3 week old baby ... how to make me want one even more! hopefully I will get some cuddles!
> 
> Lots of love, hope and hugs x x x

It will be you soon Sarah don't you worry xxxxx


----------



## hope&faith09

I know ... well sometimes I know! haha it was such a weird day! Still feeling not so good stomach wise today keep running to the toilet. Not going to drink any beer I dont think well I may have a sip of OH's. Having my weekly weigh in tomorrow so I will see if I have lost any weight this week am thinking I havent but I will have to wait and see! 

Hi aclio ... still no sign of witchy, I really do hope you just have a shy bean who is hiding atm! fingers still firmly crossed. 

x x x


----------



## Pretty Sakura

shmoo75 said:


> Hi:waveretty Sakura all new comers are more than welcome hun. We are nice friendly, supportive team us Pingus. How long have you been TTC for hun and what CD are you on at the mo?
> 
> LM - :hugs: to you hun bun. Sorry the ole slag bag :witch: is on her way to your gaff. Hope you enjoyed the bottle of red and the ben & jerry's nothing like some comfort food when AF has crept up on you. Hope you have good relaxing long weekend hun as, you deserve it.
> 
> Yep got :sex: on Thurs(night before my +OPK), Last night(day of 1st +OPK) will get some tonight (hopefully night of 2nd +OPK)tomorrow and Monday for luck as well and, if I can persuade him Tues & Wed too!!! Hope you all have a really good long weekend.

Thanks for such a warm welcome from everyone!
I have been technically ttc for 2-3 months. For the last year we went the we aren't trying but we aren't trying not to route. I have been using opks for the last 2 cycles. I am currently 9dpo and plan to test around the 2nd if I can hold out that long.:haha: Im 25 and my DH is 32. Look forward to hearing more about you guys! :dust: to us all!


----------



## noja

Hi ladies, welcome on board Pretty Sakura:flower:
Any sign of the witch Aclio? Like the lady said, maybe you have a very shy little bean who isn't quite ready to announce her/his arrival to the world just yet!! 
2 more sleeps until your hols Nicky-Cool!! I can try the board if you leave instructions please! 
Go get that eggie Schmoo!! 
Sorry the w/b...itch got you LM :growlmad: to the big, fat, nasty, evil slut that she is!! 
Tormenting myself with symptom spotting now, I could test a this stage but trying my best not to, only have Clearblue digi in the house and WAY too expensive to waste when I know deep down it'll be telling me I'm NOT PREGNANT. How I hate seeing those words appear on the screen :cry:.

Take care all and have a super weekend, I'm off to plan a year's Irish and English lessons for my darlings not to mention next week's 'schedule'!! 
Take care :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## noja

Hi Random, I just copped on that you said you got pregnant just before your AF was due, does that mean you weren't expecting to 0 around then or that you 0 twice in that cycle? If so, why the hell aren't I BDing EVERY single day of the month-just in case? !!! Brace yourself DH, we're in for a busy September !!:haha: :devil:


----------



## sam*~*louize

I was 3 weeks late when i got bfp. They put me back 3 weeks on 12 week scan. I last bd about 7 days before due on IIRC? Which seems to be the one they think i conceived on going by dates


(but she still came a week early and is good for her age lol so you tell me!!!!!)


----------



## noja

Hi Sammi, what does IIRC mean?


----------



## ACLIO

Evening ladies, hope your all having a great bank holiday weekend?
Still no sign of witch, I've been having some strange pulling sensations in my stomach but nothing like cramps when witch is due, its all very strange.
When is everyone POAS next? xx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

ACLIO said:


> Evening ladies, hope your all having a great bank holiday weekend?
> Still no sign of witch, I've been having some strange pulling sensations in my stomach but nothing like cramps when witch is due, its all very strange.
> When is everyone POAS next? xx

I am really trying to hold out for the 2nd. Not sure I will last that wrong but I am trying!:haha: when do you test? I also wanted to ask how everyone got the really cute team siggy?:winkwink:


----------



## ACLIO

Pretty Sakura said:


> ACLIO said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies, hope your all having a great bank holiday weekend?
> Still no sign of witch, I've been having some strange pulling sensations in my stomach but nothing like cramps when witch is due, its all very strange.
> When is everyone POAS next? xx
> 
> I am really trying to hold out for the 2nd. Not sure I will last that wrong but I am trying!:haha: when do you test? I also wanted to ask how everyone got the really cute team siggy?:winkwink:Click to expand...

I test everyone morning at the moment. I'm 14 days late today so I'm hoping I get a BFP soon or the witch, I just need to know either way now. You'll be turning into an addict soon a POAS addict. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you on the 2nd. Make sure you keep us updated. When is witch due?


----------



## LittleMermaid

Welcome to team pingu Pretty Sakura! :hugs:

You can add your pingu siggie as follows:

copy and paste and then take the * out

[*IMG]https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u208/shorty-73/TeamPingu-1.jpg[/IMG]

*************

CD1 for me - started spotting last night, and she arrived albeit light today :cry: Been feeling pretty crappy and fed up all day :cry: On to cycle 11 I guess! Drs appt on Thursday to get results of my CD21 and DHs SA too. Not expecting dr to say much, so not really looking forward to going in, but seeing as the receptionist cant give you the exact numeric result details thats why Ive booked us a joint appt!

So glad its a long weekend, nothing to do either, apart from a few household chores, catch up on my fav tv programmes ...!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Witch isn't due until around the 4th. I will definately keep you guys posted!!:thumbup:


----------



## ACLIO

Little mermaid - sorry witch got you. I've got my fingers crossed for you for next month. I hope you get some good results at the doctors.


https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u208/shorty-73/TeamPingu-1.jpg


----------



## Pretty Sakura

LittleMermaid said:


> Welcome to team pingu Pretty Sakura! :hugs:
> 
> You can add your pingu siggie as follows:
> 
> copy and paste and then take the * out
> 
> [*IMG]https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u208/shorty-73/TeamPingu-1.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> *************
> 
> CD1 for me - started spotting last night, and she arrived albeit light today :cry: Been feeling pretty crappy and fed up all day :cry: On to cycle 11 I guess! Drs appt on Thursday to get results of my CD21 and DHs SA too. Not expecting dr to say much, so not really looking forward to going in, but seeing as the receptionist cant give you the exact numeric result details thats why Ive booked us a joint appt!
> 
> So glad its a long weekend, nothing to do either, apart from a few household chores, catch up on my fav tv programmes ...!

I am sorry af came.:cry: Hoping cycle #11 for you is the one!:hugs: Hope your appt. goes better than you think!


----------



## sam*~*louize

IIRC - if i remember correctly!


----------



## Lyns

noja said:


> Hi Sammi, what does IIRC mean?

Noja...IIRC = *I*f *I* *R*emember *C*orrectly


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: im glad you girls explained what IIRC meant coz I was baffled!! :confused: :dohh: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

hi ladies ... I am only poas on the 7th if no sign of witchy or anything hmmph! 

I have been to a beer festival today and i only had one sip of oh's which made me feel sick hahaha . Saw the lil 3/4 week old tiny and his mummy and daddy were having there first panic coz he wouldnt stop crying but it was funny coz his mummy had to go and get some formula coz he was feeding so much she needed some back up incase he kept going so he was given to me so i wrapped him up nice and cosy and held him close and he fell asleep and he was just waking up when we left after 3 1/12 hours! i think it was just luck! 

How is everyone else?!?


----------



## noja

:witch: got me today, earlier than usual, only a 29 day cycle this time. :dohh: Onwards and upwards!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Im sorry the nasty witch bag got you noja ... I wish I could beat her away with a stick for you!

Im still getting stomach pains and problems! hmmph


----------



## LittleMermaid

Sorry to hear the old grot bag got you Noja :hugs: xx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Sorry the evil:witch: came Noja!!:sad1:


----------



## NickyT75

Noja - :hug: sorry she got you hunni :(

xx


----------



## noja

Thanks ladies, it appears only to have been a bit of spotting (well smears, sorry TMI :blush:) so far, no doubt she will land with enthusiasm within the next 24 hours....which like so many others leaves me wondering-when do start counting day 1???!!!!:dohh:
Question for those amongst you more au fait with these things. Will you only get BFP AFTER implantation? Just something someone mentioned in a post, Can a hpt pick up anything before that?


----------



## noja

Nicky going all holiday for a fortnight, Lyns taking a little break, it's a bad sad really, we're gonna miss you both while you're away :cry: Right ladies we're just going to have to get right down to it this month and give us all something to celebrate!! :happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

I agree ... totally getting down to it this month!! we have just found the perfect new house so putting an offer in on tuesday!!! fun fun fun. Still getting a twisty stomach and when i was running earlier i was so tired afterwards like so much more than normal looking forward to bed with the new duvet!


----------



## noja

Yay for Hope's perfect house!!!! Enjoy your duvet!!! :sleep:


----------



## Lyns

noja said:


> Nicky going all holiday for a fortnight, Lyns taking a little break, it's a bad sad really, we're gonna miss you both while you're away :cry: Right ladies we're just going to have to get right down to it this month and give us all something to celebrate!! :happydance:

Aww, hunny, I won't be away completely. I just figure it's all taking a bit too much of my time lately and I'm obsessing a bit much. I just wanna step away a bit and actually live a bit more! I'll still be here.....just not 12 hours a day! xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Just popping in to say bye for the next 2 wks ladies :wave:

I hope you will all keep Pingu nice & busy in my absence?

I will miss you all and hopefully I'll have some more good news to catch up with when I get back :happydance:

**although the lovely Lyns is under strict instruction to txt me if any of my best girlies gets their :bfp: while im away! :)** 

Love you lots like vodka shots! :friends: Take good care of each other :kiss: xx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Nicky you will be missed!! Hope you have a wonderful next 2 weeks.
Hope&Faith, good luck on your hopefully soon to be new home! That must be exciting!! 
Glad to be partof such a great team!:bunny:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I know the bunny doesn't really fit but I thought it was really cute!:haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies! 

Well I went to bed tired ... lay in bed for an hour couldnt sleep have achey legs that I feel like I ant stretch out and Im so irritable! so now lying on the sofa ( theres a huge spider in the back room!) watching made of honour and catching up on the goings on with bnb! 

Bye nicky have a lovely relaxing holiday! 
Hi Pretty Sakura ... how are you? how are you feeling this cycle? 

Lots of baby dust x x x


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Hi hope&faith, I'm ok. I was pretty excited at first but now that I test in 2 days I kind scared it'll be like last month... maybe I'm feeling like this cause the weather is so gloomy... That and I don't really have anymore symptoms.How are you and how's your cycle going?:flower:


----------



## hope&faith09

Im not too bad ... Well im on CD 24 ish, thought I ovulated around CD 12 ish so I obviously thought I was coming to the end of cycle but I did an OPK on CD 22 and there was a faint test line, and then did again today CD 24 and test line is getting darker like the control line ish so Im very confused ... My last cycles have been around 25 -27 days!?! Cervix is low and closed so more than a lil confused but hey. 

Im having a lovely day more looking round houses OH likes one i dont like so we are going to have a discussion about it tonight!

How is everyone?


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Got my fingers and toes XXX for you hope& faith!!:thumbup:


----------



## Anababe

Hey Pingus

Hope your all ok :hugs:

Congratulations to Shining Star :happydance: H&H pregnancy hun :hug:

Hope&Faith - FX for you hun, hope you get your BFP :hugs:

Good Luck to everyone else in the 2ww or waiting for ov! :dust:

xxx


----------



## toby2

hello pingu ladies-been away for a few days,back now!hope you ok?
x


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi Toby ... How are you? Hows things?

Im good having a really good week ... but confusing opks!


----------



## shmoo75

Toby - Nice to see you back hun. Hope you and bump are all ok.

H&F - One word to say to you hun :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:Near +OPK's at this point in your cycle can mean a :bfp: (I'm not a poas pusher honest:winkwink:)

Anababe - Nice to see you love. Exciting times in about 7wks hun

I am in my 2wk and :witch: due on 11th or 12th September so might try and wait until 11th to test.


----------



## noja

IF that's the case SChmoo, I'll back you up with that-Hope, we would like you to -:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test: :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test: :flower:


----------



## Anababe

Yep i got a +OPK just before my first faint BFP at 9dpo so you should def test.. and i am a POAS pusher! :rofl::rofl: haha

Good Luck Shmoo! :hugs:

xx


----------



## hope&faith09

OMG! I didnt think opks picked up pregnancy ... omg omg omg ok well I will test with fmu tomorrow. I was going to try and wait till the 7th but maybe i can try one for you girlies tomorrow! Wish me luck!


----------



## Chris77

Oh my! Ladies....dinner did NOT agree with me at all! I just puked. I told DH about it and he said, "Oh, maybe you are pregnant, but would you be throwing up this soon?" I said, "I could be." Although honestly, I don't know of anyone who's thrown up at 9 possibly 10 dpo! Although my LP's are usually short...10-11 days...so if I implanted on 6 dpo, then maybe it's possible? I dunno...all I know is that I felt very :sick: all day and just knew at some point I'd puke.

I mean I can be freakishly intuitive when it comes to my body...like I used to be able to tell with frightening accuracy exactly how much weight I gained or lost without ever stepping on the scale! It used to freak out my therapist. :rofl: 

Ok, so I'm REALLY excited now! But I'm trying to remember if I've puked before in the 2ww...don't think I ever have :shrug: Look at me I'm trying to find a way to make myself NOT believe that I COULD be preggers. :dohh:

And my chest has broken out horribly - even DH commented on it!

This would be so fabulous!! Could I actually get to tell my Mom on her surprise 60th b-day party that she's going to be a grandmother?!?!?! :shock:


----------



## Chris77

DH is now thinking the mayo on my sandwich was bad. The poor man is looking a bit pekid. :rofl: :rofl: Seriously, the color has drained from his face! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## hope&faith09

hi chris ... hope this is your month ... Im sitting up feeling constipated and nauseus. Watching outnumbered and looking at baby stuff! I wish i didnt do this to myself! 

When is your witch due? When you going to test?


----------



## Chris77

Af is due tomorrow or Wednesday...my LP's are usually 10 or 11 days. Although there are some days when it goes to 13. :dohh: But generally 11 days. I don't think I'll test for awhile....I'm so scared! :argh:


----------



## hope&faith09

Im scared but think i might get the courage to test in the morning! I need to stop choosing baby stuff!!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hey Guys!

Wow, so much to catch up on! :shock:

Good luck with testing Hope xx :dust:


----------



## Anababe

Good luck testing today hope&faith :dust: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Pingus,

Well after all the motivation to test ... I did! 

And guess what ... a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Im so scared, Im on :cloud9:, Im all emotional and confused, i never thought it would happen. 

I hoping and praying more pingu ladies get there BFP's really soon.

I hope you dont mind me sticking around I dont want to leave you guys. x x x


----------



## Anababe

YEY!! Congratulations hun :happydance:

Have a happy and healthy pregnancy! Course you can stay around.. im stil here and im due in few weeks hehe :D:D xx


----------



## hekate

huge congrats hope! have a happy, healthy nine... well 8ish month!


Chris - sounds exciting! hope it is your BFP!

Hugs to all!


----------



## hope&faith09

Is it ok to feel nervous? Im so shocked i feel like im going to pass out!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Yey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Amazing news Hope!!! So chuffed for you! :wohoo:

Super exciting!


----------



## Cocobelle

Congratulations Hope, so pleased for you! Here's to a happy & healthy 9 months! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I also just want to give out HUGE :hug: to those who were not quite so lucky this month. I will have every thing crossed that you have better luck next cycle.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## shmoo75

H&F - :happydance::happydance: congratulations hun here's to a happy and healthy 8 more months

Chris77 - FX for you too hun


----------



## Chris77

Congrats Hope&Faith! Happy and Healthy 9 hun! :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Congratulations Hope&Faith, you're one lucky girl.


----------



## hope&faith09

If i put my dates into a due date calculator it has put me at 3 weeks. Not really sure tho! x x x


----------



## shmoo75

what dates are you using hun? I would just use your LMP until a scan says differently. What was CD1 for you this cycle hun?


----------



## LeaArr

congratulations hope&faith09. That's fantastic news!


----------



## Chris77

Morning Lea :hi: 

I'm kinda kicking myself for not testing this morning but in a way I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## Lyns

Congrats H&F.....another Pingu BFP! :happydance: xx


----------



## Chris77

Didn't mean to thank Lyns on the above post. :dohh: :dohh: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lyns

Awww, I thought you just being generous! :rofl:

H&F....just texted Nicky with your news, and she was delighted. Sends her love to everyone too!

Had a rather good day myself too Pingu's....all our chromosomal abnormaility testing came back perfectly normal, and the other tests for cause of mc, normal too. Docs are therefore putting it all down as coincidence and unlikely to happen a thrid time! Phew! I'm normal! :yipee: xxx


----------



## noja

Yay!!!!:happydance: Hope is preggers :happydance:and Lyns is normal:haha:. A good result for Pingus all round!!!!


----------



## Chris77

:yipee: for being normal :D

I'm very irritable and tired today :rofl:


----------



## noja

Hi Chris, same as that but unfortunately it's the :witch: that's turning me into one of her kind!! Wouldn't mind but she still hasn't started properly, just a half hearted attempt at proclaiming my womanhood for the last three days, judging by the cramps the rest of the coven aren't far away though!!!! Hope you symptoms are due to something different entirely:thumbup:


----------



## Chris77

Noja, I think the :witch: may well be on her way for me too! I'm just feeling the way I usually do before AF, however a little more stunod than usual. :rofl:

I have to go to DH's softball bbq tonight....don't know how I'm gonna make it. I'm sooo exhausted!! It's only 1:21 pm here! I get off work at 4:00 but the bbq will probably last until like 9ish....ugh! Maybe noone will notice if I find a quiet little corner and :sleep: :rofl:


----------



## ACLIO

Hopeandfaith - Congratulations, that's great news. I'm so pleased for you:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Ibet your so excited xxx


----------



## LeaArr

I am happy you are normal Lyns :happydance:


----------



## ACLIO

POAS again this morning still bfn and I'm now 17 days late. Think I'm going to stop testing now cos it must be my cycle messed up. I'm so trying to look on the positive but its so hard :(


----------



## noja

Hi Aclio, Hi Learr :hi:How are you ladies today? 
Chris, I'm a great believer in finding a quiet corner when in noisy surroundings. I hope your energy levels pick yp though and that you have a good evening. It's 6.30 p.m, I'm home from work (teaching) and I'm wrecked too. I have that lovely paleness about me that only the :witch: can achieve. Heading out for a bite to eat with my DDH and my wee bro and his wife, it will be in a quiet corner in a very local eating establishment. Went to visit my wee niece and nephew today, it was my little nephew's first day at school, bless his little cotton socks :awww:


----------



## noja

Poor you Aclio, not knowing must be driving you mad, you have our fullest sympathy. At least when the witch comes we can have a little :cry: then pick ourselves up again for the next round in the boxing ring. 
Sending you lots of :hug: and some :dust: just in case!!!


----------



## ACLIO

Noja - That's the thing I wish witch would just hurry up and come so I can get on with things. Hope you have a nice tea out xx


----------



## hekate

Lyns - that is fantastic new! so pleased all come back good..it makes a difference in you mind, which I am sure will help you get pregnant again a lot quicker.....good luck!

Alico - :hugs: so mean...I wish your doctor would be willing to help....has anything happened lately that might have caused your cycle to go haywire? e.g. stress?

Chris - when are you going to test hun? got everything crossed for you!


----------



## hekate

noja - sorry the witch is messing with you too! :hugs:

shmoo - symptom spotting yet?


and :hug: to everyone!


----------



## noja

Thanks Hekate, she's definitely close, your kindness nearly made me cry, always a sure sign.How are you and beanie doing? Any scans or anything to report?


----------



## Chris77

Hekate not sure of when I'm testing. Maybe tomorrow if I'm feeling brave enough. :argh: I'm not late yet though so may wait it out a bit.


----------



## hekate

aww bless you noja! double:hugs::hugs: to you!

I am rather tiered all the time...all I have done the bank holiday weekend is sleep! and still sick, but comes and goes and have not actually thrown up:haha:

met my midwife after a long messed up palaver about them messing up my appointment and me taking time of work for nothing....and I really don't like her....
I said I would like to birth at home and she is already talking about all these circumstances (which may or may NOT happen) when I would not be ALLOWED to have a home birth...after her saying that several times I reminded her gently that that I would consider all concerns, but that ultimately this is my decision and MY BODY/responsibility and that I felt "allowed" is not the right word to use.....to which she said maybe "not advisable" would be better.....agreed!
that was Saturday an she said she would ring me monday about my scan...I think she conveniently forgot....sigh...


----------



## Anababe

Lyns - :yipee: yey for being normal! :rofl:

Chris - FX for you hun, good luck for when you decide to test! :hugs:

Aclio - Aw that must be so frustrating, hope you get your BFP or witch soon so you can start again with a new cycle :hugs:

Hekate - Sorry it didnt go as well as expected with the midwife. I think they just have to tell you those things so your are prepared incase for any reason you cant have the birthplan your hoping for. Im booked for a home birth aswel this time, but the midwife did say to me last week i will only be 'allowed' one if i get my iron levels up in the next few weeks. 'Allowed' just doesnt seem the right word though does it :roll:

xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Congrats to H&F ... wishing you and your lil one a H&H 9 months! :hugs:

Yay for Lyns and all your tests coming back normal hunni ... :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Ok took a little nap in my car during lunch :rofl: :rofl: Feel much better! :thumbup:


----------



## hekate

Chris77 said:


> Ok took a little nap in my car during lunch :rofl: :rofl: Feel much better! :thumbup:

:rofl:

mind that really could be a good sign!


----------



## Chris77

hekate said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Ok took a little nap in my car during lunch :rofl: :rofl: Feel much better! :thumbup:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> mind that really could be a good sign!Click to expand...

:rofl: I had no choice I was going to fall asleep at my desk - I never would have made it! :rofl:

Hekate, do you or did you feel :sick: after eating? Coz lately everytime I put something in my mouth I wanna hurl.


----------



## hope&faith09

Thanks ladies for being so lovely im still really shell shocked but excited scared to go across to first tri! CD1 was on the 8th of August. Not sure how to tell my mother im pregnant feel like a 12 year old waiting to be told off! but im not going to tell her for a few weeks! Love, hugs and hope to all x x x


----------



## Pretty Sakura

H&F I posted a nice congrats but can't see it.:shrug: So again, CONGRATS! Aww, why do you feel like a 12 year old about to be told off?? :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

H&F - You need to go by your LMP when you put it in the due date calenders as, that is the date your GP and mw will go by until you have had a scan at about 12wks. So your preg ticker should be saying you are nearly 5wks pregnant and your EDD at the mo will be 15/05/2010

Hekate - I know every birh is different and just because one person has a really difficult birth doesn't mean you will. But saying that(this is my opinon and I don't want you to feel that I am forcing you to change your mind), a friend of mine was adamant to have her 1st birth at home but, thank gawd she couldn't as she went 2wks late and had to be induced so went into hospital. Her baby went into distress and had to have an emergancy c-section. If she had been at home when the baby went into distress it would of taken that much longer to get her to hospital and to get the baby safely out. There was also the possibility that the baby might not of survived if she had been at home. I don't want to scare you and, I know you don't like doctors and hospitals that much but, whilst you are pregnant that is one fear you will have to face head on and be really strong. I personally will opt for being in hospital to have my baby(need to get pregnant 1st though!)just incase anything was to go wrong then, I am already in the best place possible. Take somemore time to think about it hun before you make your final decision.:hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Chris77 - Sounds like a good symptom to me hun. FX for you

Acilo - :hugs::hugs: and more :hugs: so wish either a :bfp: or :witch: would show up for you so, you know where you are. This isn't easy hun.

I am quite tired, overly emotional(burst into tears alot easier and get really mad at OH for no real reason)this doesn't normally happen until :witch: is about to land also, quite spotty and thirsty! Will keep you all posted.


----------



## hekate

Chris77 said:


> hekate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Ok took a little nap in my car during lunch :rofl: :rofl: Feel much better! :thumbup:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> mind that really could be a good sign!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I had no choice I was going to fall asleep at my desk - I never would have made it! :rofl:
> 
> Hekate, do you or did you feel :sick: after eating? Coz lately everytime I put something in my mouth I wanna hurl.Click to expand...

well eating or food often makes me feel more sick initially, but I force myself to eat small amounts often as I almost always feel less sick after I have eaten! let us know how things go! good luck!


----------



## hope&faith09

I just wanted to say thank you to all the pingu ladies and wish you all sooooooo much baby dust! You are all wonderful and have supported me thru so much these last few months and I feel really blessed to have talked to you all. 

I feel really weird this morning. OH said goodbye to me and lent down and kissed my belly and said goodbye so quietly to it! ( he thought I was asleep!) I think he is happy and I am so so so happy. I think my mum will be happy ... but I think she may get argumentative to start with ... but thats just my mum shes my best friend and the little one will have a wonderful granny! x x x 

Anyway how is everyone else? Thinking about you all.


----------



## ACLIO

hopeandfaith09 - I'm soooooo pleased for you. Your OH sounds a sweetie bless him. It must be a strange feeling plucking up the courage to tell your mum. Don't worry though cos I'm sure she will be over the moon. I wonder what you'll have a boy or girl, it's so exciting xxxxxxxx


----------



## ACLIO

Morning Ladies,
Well I think I've kicked the habbit!!! 
Well I'm trying :( I didn't POAS this morning. I'm trying some PMA today cos I can't carry on the way I have been. It's 18 days now and still no sign of :witch: so it's got to be my cycle thats messed up. I've just got to stick it out another 10 days before my doctor will see me and try and sort this stupid cycle.

I'm so glad we have had some positive news on here bfp and clear test results go team pingu!!!!


----------



## Chris77

Ok, so I tested this morning.

While waiting for the result, I was finishing and when I wiped there was blood. :cry: I knew at that point, what the result was going to be, but was still clinging on to any vestige of hope, that maybe, just maybe I was still pregnant. Nope. :bfn: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
And I'm having cramping too. :cry: :cry:

All I want to do is hide from the world - drink my Starbuck's double shot espresso on ice in solitude and then crawl back under the covers and stay there until I feel better.

But, alas, I must go to work, a place where our clients out of struggling for years of infertility are now choosing adoption. So, it's not even like I can keep my mind off of things today. :cry:

Why was my body being a total mind f*k this cycle?!?! :hissy: DH was so happy when he thought I was preggers and he didn't have to spill his seed in a cup. :rofl:

Well....that's that. On to cycle #13. :sad1: I think I'm just going to :sulk: today. :cry:


----------



## ACLIO

chris77 - Sorry about the witch, she's a total bitch!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Mother nature sure isn't kind to some of us. I'm sorry your having such a crappy day. Grab yourself a bottle of wine on the way home. Try and look forward to trying next month. I know you probably don't want to hear it but I wish you all the best for next month xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

CONGRATS H&Faith! Saw your ticker before i got to your announcement post! Take it easy rearly on now hun

ANd anababe and honeysunshine,- wow really not long now!!

:hi: all


----------



## shmoo75

Chris77 - I am so sorry to hear that the ole slag bag:witch: is on her way and it really isn't easy for you working where you work as, you can't escape from it there either. Big massive :hugs: to you hun 

LM - Where are you?


----------



## hekate

so sorry Chris....how cruel!:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

My body is really seriously beginning to PISS ME OFF!!!!!! :growlmad: 

I haven't had a single drop of blood since wiping this am (after a bm, sorry tmi) :blush: There's some color on the pantyliner I put on....but it looks nothing like blood..more yellowish/beige? sorry tmi again :dohh: 

My boobs still hurt, have a headache, exhausted, cried like 3x today, having cramps but not nauseous at all anymore. WTF? I HATE IT, HATE IT, HATE IT when the :witch: plays games with me like this!! :hissy: :growlmad: 

I know I'm not pregnant - this spotting during BM's then nothing for days has happened once before - but I just wish she'd just friggin come and take all her damn symptoms with her - instead of playing mind games with me!! :cry: :cry: I just can't handle this today. :cry:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Chris77 said:


> My body is really seriously beginning to PISS ME OFF!!!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> I haven't had a single drop of blood since wiping this am (after a bm, sorry tmi) :blush: There's some color on the pantyliner I put on....but it looks nothing like blood..more yellowish/beige? sorry tmi again :dohh:
> 
> My boobs still hurt, have a headache, exhausted, cried like 3x today, having cramps but not nauseous at all anymore. WTF? I HATE IT, HATE IT, HATE IT when the :witch: plays games with me like this!! :hissy: :growlmad:
> 
> I know I'm not pregnant - this spotting during BM's then nothing for days has happened once before - but I just wish she'd just friggin come and take all her damn symptoms with her - instead of playing mind games with me!! :cry: :cry: I just can't handle this today. :cry:



I am so sorry. She's messing me up as well!!:nope:


----------



## Chris77

I'm sorry she's messing with you too. Ugh....she needs a good :ninja: and a :gun: :growlmad:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Chris77 said:


> I'm sorry she's messing with you too. Ugh....she needs a good :ninja: and a :gun: :growlmad:



Thank you I needed a good laugh!:rofl: You are right someone :gun: her!!


----------



## ACLIO

I'll join in I'd love to :gun::gun::gun:her. Why is she doing this to all of us??

I hope we all get some answers. I've phoned my doctors this morning I need answers now!!!


----------



## Wallie

Sorry about AF appearing for you Chris. Nightmare aint it?

I'm off for a short break in NY this weekend, so I'll catch up with you next weekend and see how you are all doing.

:dust: to everyone, good luck for those about to O, about to test and bog off AF, if she's visiting you.


----------



## Lyns

Wallie - Have a fab trip sweetie.....hope you don't get a visit and come back with some good news!

Sorry Chris....its so mean the way your hopes keep getting raised and then dashed :hugs: xx


----------



## ACLIO

19 days late now - Just spoke to my doctor on the phone, he was a lot nicer than the other cow I spoke to. He wants me to wait to see if :witch: arrives this month. If she doesn't he wants to run some hormone level tests. It's just a waiting game know ladies :(


----------



## randomxx

so you have basically got another month of waiting until you get a bfp or :witch: appears oooh she can be a right :mamafy: sometimes cant she! hoping you get your bfp very soon hunni xx


----------



## ACLIO

Yep, I thought they where going to say come and see us next week. He said he's not overly worried cos you can miss a month through stress etc I can only go on when I think I'm due on and that's about the 21st September. I worked my cycles to be about 35 days ish. If :witch: still doesn't show that means I'd be over 36 days late ahhhhhhhh I don't know how I'm going to cope


----------



## randomxx

are you going to keep testing? did you test this morning? i'd be going mad my doctors are pretty good in that when i phoned to say i was two weeks late the first time they saw me think it was either that day or the next can yoou not phone them and tell them its really worrying you and blah blah blah lol xx


----------



## ACLIO

I didn't test yesterday but I couldn't resist today still bfn. I know it sounds daft but my boobs have gone really tender and I've got nipples like bullets sorry tmi lol and now I feel like I could sleep for a week. I'm tired all the time and feeling sicklie. I don't know if it's in my head though. I told the doctor all this and he wants me to wait before he runs the hormone tests. I haven't really got any other option, it's really up setting my now though cos I can't concentrate on anything. I'm sat at work starring at my computer not being able to get motivated


----------



## randomxx

i'd just keep phoning the doctor let them know its affecting work and everything and tell him you cant wait that long you need to be seen this week its your right to healthcare they have to provide it and if you want it done now then it should be x


----------



## shmoo75

Chris77 - When is :witch: due for you? Sounds like your symptoms could be OV, Implantation, or AF related. I know what it feels like to have the :flow: mess with you not nice.:hugs::hugs: to you hun
Acilo - Your symptoms sound like any of the above as well hun. I know this next piece of advice may not be what you want to hear but, stressing out can delay your AF as well hun. Maybe you haven't even OV yet and that is what is about to happen as, OV symptoms can mirror AF & pregnancy as well! Really not helpful at all. We have said before we wish our pee could turn the water in the loo green when we are about to OV and, yellow or something if we are pg.(red for pending :witch: obviously!) now wouldn't that be a lot better for us?:hugs::hugs: to you as well hun

I am extremely windy today(sorry if TMI) belly has bloated big time and, i am in a bit of discomfort as well:rofl: Looks like I will need to buy some Fibragel at the weekend to make sure everything keeps moving as, also suffering from that as well!!! I only got my +OPK last friday so today is 7days since then. I will still test on 09/09/09 and see what happens!


----------



## LeaArr

shmoo75 said:


> I am extremely windy today(sorry if TMI) belly has bloated big time and, i am in a bit of discomfort as well:rofl: Looks like I will need to buy some Fibragel at the weekend to make sure everything keeps moving as, also suffering from that as well!!! I only got my +OPK last friday so today is 7days since then. I will still test on 09/09/09 and see what happens!

you just described ME, minus the wind. I am debating testing on 09/09/09 too. Seems lucky doesn't it?


----------



## shmoo75

Learr - Excellant!! I am glad someone else is feeling my pain!!!:rofl: 09/09/09 is 2 days before AF due for me so fx. It would be excellant if we both got our :bfp:s on that date


----------



## LeaArr

It will be one day after AF is due for me. I was going to wait til the 14th, but who am I kidding? :rofl: FX for us both.


----------



## toby2

morning pingu ladies-how is everyone today?
x


----------



## hekate

wow toby! 21 weeks already! 

how you feeling?


----------



## Anababe

Hey pingus

Hope your all ok today!

I know Toby 21 weeks already.. cant believe how fast these last few months have gone!

How you feeling Hekate? 

:hug: for everyone!

xxx


----------



## toby2

my ticker is a bit wrong and i cant remeber how to change it!am 20wks tomorrow,have my scan on monday but am staying team yellow-feel ok just a bit tired at times
x


----------



## toby2

come on pingu ladies-we are going to get it big time when our little dancing queen gets back from ibiza if there is no posting for days!!!
i am having a quiet day at home and just about to put my sunday roast on -chicken yum yum!!!
whats happeneing with everyone/the test board/where you all up to in your efforts?
lots of love but will be bring out the whip soon!!!!


----------



## Lyns

Who is in charge of the test board in Nicky's absence? 

God it must be pages back now!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey pingus! 

Im good ... its finally sinking in! still not sure how im going to tell my mother as she likes to treat me like a baby still and now i will be having my own! How is everyone? I hope nicky is having a fabby holiday? 

Im really tired had a sleep mid afternoon today after a swim and maccoroni cheese for dinner as me and OH are so tired. We now cant get the house we wanted as its not got enough space but we have found a gorgeous place in a lil village i'm just worried about being isolated from people but it has a huge garden and so much space inside and room for extension! 

I hope everyone is ok. Lots of love and dust x x x


----------



## Lyns

> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Wallie - 5th Sep - on hols so we don't know
> Hope&faith09 - :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> Shmoo - 9th Sep
> LeeArr - 14th Sep
> Subaru555 - 14th Sep
> Lyns -22nd Sept
> Krissi -
> Chris77 -
> Poshie -
> Little Mermaid -
> Noja -
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Reikibaby - need update please
> Cocobelle - WTT
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09 - congratulations for our latest Pingu :bfp: !!!!
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shining Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Sunday 6th September Update *

Well, I've taken the liberty of a test board bump, and updated with what I can at the moment.....if you all drop in your testing dates, I'll do what I can.


----------



## toby2

thanks lyns
hf-glad your doing ok,house sounds good -do you drive?that will help,dont forget you can do the whole mother/baby group thing which will help you get to know people
x


----------



## sam*~*louize

:hi: checking up on you all ! :D


----------



## hope&faith09

Yeah i drive ... even where we live now i tend to drive to the shops its only 15mins further, I was just scared of being isolated but im sure it will be fine! 

also OH has just taken his son back to his exs house (we had him for the weekend) and his lil boy was clinging onto me saying he didnt want to go back because there he gets a smacked bum all the time and here he can sit on the step and think about things. He was just saying to OH i want to live with you, its so quiet here without him and the first night after he has gone me and oh are always a lil down. But i will pop back up again! Im just having a little cry coz im tired and im not really sure why else! Looking forward to a nice big cuddle! x x x


----------



## Anababe

Hey ladies

Just a quick hello tonight, i need to get caeden bathed and in bed.. should have been done an hour ago hehe 

Hope your all ok! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hi there!

:blush: Sorry ive not been posting too much, been trying to focus on my work and not be too obsessed iykwim. However, getting back on track with work as its been so busy lately, so feel like im getting stuff done/caught up at last!

CD9 and :bunny: action commencing ...!! Gonna catch n have a SME BFP this cycle!! PMA!

Got to go to see the nurse at drs tomorrow morning - blood test for ruebella, and 2 internal swabs - just in case SME is not successful as then we will be referred! Here's hoping we dont need to be huh! PMA!!!!

As for testing, I guess I will be officially testing on 23 September (but of course I will be my usual poas-addict all week before this!).

Lots of love, :hugs: and :dust: to all pinguettes! xxx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Hey ladies!! I am currently on cd 4. Hoping this cycle will be it for me and lots of others. This is also my first true month charting. I was recommended a book called"Taking charge of your fertility". It is an excellent book. Highly recommend it to everyone. Very informative! Hope everyone is doing great! :hugs:


----------



## Lyns

Pretty Sakura said:


> Hey ladies!! I am currently on cd 4. Hoping this cycle will be it for me and lots of others. This is also my first true month charting. I was recommended a book called"Taking charge of your fertility". It is an excellent book. Highly recommend it to everyone. Very informative! Hope everyone is doing great! :hugs:

Pretty Sakura.....do you want to let us know a testing date for this cycle and I'll add you to the Pingu testing board? x


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Right now I'm not sure of my testing date but as soon as I do I will definately have you add me!! Thanks!!:hugs:


----------



## toby2

morning pingu ladies
good luck with your getting busy lm!
pretty skaura i have heard other people mention that book as well,hope this turns out to be your lucky month
hello lyns-hows things with you?
lots of love to all the pingu ladies
x


----------



## Anababe

Morning :hi: 

Im just waiting for midwife to come book in my home birth :D Hope everyone is ok today :hug:

xx


----------



## ACLIO

Morning ladies, Well :witch: got me late night. Very strange though cos its alot lighter than I usually am. Mind you I guess I shouldn't complain about that. Least I know now it only took her 22 day to make up her mind!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hey Ladies! :wave: 

Just popping in to make sure youre all ok! Sorry I havent been in much over past week - DH has been on holiday so we've been getting stuff done before baby arrives!!

Congratulations Hope!! :dust:


----------



## toby2

sorry she got you aclio(((())))))


----------



## ACLIO

Ladies, I'm think of buying a CBFM today so I can start using it tomorrow. Do any of you use one and where's the best place to get one quick ie tonight?
Thank you


----------



## Cocobelle

Also just popping in to say howdee :hi:

Alclio, sorry the :witch: got you, hope you have better luck this cycle. I use a Persona monitor (that is actually a contraceptive monitor, as we are currently WTT) and that is pretty good at forecasting my fertile days and the day AF is due so I would say a CBFM would do the same. I was actually on the Lloyds pharmacy website earlier and I think they have it on offer at the moment, I bet it is the same in store too. Boots also sell them in store. I am not sure if they are the same as Persona, but with that you can start using it up to CD5 if you don't have it in time for the morning. 

Pretty Sakura, I have ready the TCOYF book and it is brilliant. I have learnt so much about my body that I just never knew! I think every one should read it, Including our men! I also use the TCOYF software to chart my cycles, it works similar to FF (which I also have :oops:)

To all of you other Pingus waiting to OV or test ........... :dust:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Sorry the evil:witch: got you Acilo!:growlmad:

Thanks Toby2 I hope it is too! And not just for me but all the others also ttc.!:hugs:


I agree with you Cocobelle. Our men would understand alot more!! It's been really helpful for me too.:thumbup:


I'm a little more excited for this cycle. Especially since I'll know what my body is doing.:flower:


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lyns

Aclio, I use a CBFM and its great. You can use one up to CD5, so you ahve a couple of days.

Best deal for speed to me would be to use https://www.accessdiagnostics.co.uk/ and use the coupon code thankyou for another 5% off. They also do great quality IC HPT's and OPK's at very good prices.


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies ... how is everyone today? 

Sorry the witchy got you i hope next month is lucky for you x x x


----------



## Poshie

Hey girls, sorry I've not been in for a while........

I posted in my journal Lyns, but my testing date will be 22 September, if you could add me to the list, thank you :D

Got my first Peak on my cbfm today so that's good news. BD timing looking good so far. It's my first cycle using it and it seems to have gone very well so far. I was worried I'd have a million highs or not get a peak, but no, everything seems to be going by the book so far.

I'll catch up on everyone's news later!


----------



## Lyns

> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Wallie - 5th Sep - on hols so we don't know
> Shmoo - 9th Sep
> LeeArr - 14th Sep
> Subaru555 - 14th Sep
> Lyns -22nd Sept
> Little Mermaid - 22nd Sept
> Poshie - 22nd Sept
> Krissi -
> Chris77 -
> Noja - need update please
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Reikibaby - need update please
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09 - congratulations for our latest Pingu :bfp: !!!!
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shining Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Tuesday 8th September Update *


OK, girls a quick Test Board update. Got some exciting times coming up. Lots of luck & :dust: to everyone due to test! xxx


----------



## ACLIO

I'm waiting for my CBFM to be delivered, I can't wait to start using. I'm sure I'll have lots of questions to ask you ladies. 

Do you have to poas every morning?


----------



## Lyns

Only the mornings it asks you for, which on your first cycle will be CD5 as your first day. It will then ask you for 10 or 20 consecutive days depending on how long it takes you to Ov.

Don't be surprised if your first month is a bit different than normal. I got more high readings than a normal month and Ov was a bit delayed. Its just part of it 'getting to know' your cycle and hormone levels.


----------



## ACLIO

Lyns - Thank you. I'm also thinking of starting taking Agnus castus, have you ever tried it?


----------



## Poshie

Hey ladies :) Aclio, this is my first cycle using CBFM and I got 4 Highs then a Peak today :happydance: I was pleasantly surprised with that because I had heard (as Lyns says) that some people get a whole load of highs. 

Lyns, I think I may have miscalculated my testing date. Can I change it please to 22 Sept, like you and LM? It may even be 21 Sept, but that depends on whether I O today or tomorrow , thanks :D


----------



## Lyns

ACLIO said:


> Lyns - Thank you. I'm also thinking of starting taking Agnus castus, have you ever tried it?

I'm on Clomid after being diagnosed with mild PCOS after 2 miscarriages so i can't take it. Its a no no for that.

Many girls here have taken it, and I used to, but my FS (Fertility Specialist) has told me not too. In my case he feels it will not help and he beleives it increases the early loss rate, and after 2 losses I can't cope with another.

What are you thinking of taking it for? I do feel many people take it as they think it will help them get pregnant....but it doesn't. It is a powerful hormone regulator so can help sort a unbalanced cycle out, but best to know whats wrong first, as it can, in some cases (such as mine) work against you.

*Poshie*.....done! xxx


----------



## Poshie

Oh and *Congratulations* on your :bfp: H&F :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## shmoo75

Hi:wave: fellow Pingus sorry I've been awol for a few days but, been really busy with work and the house. Sorry :witch: got you Acilo but, at least you know now and, can start this cycle off a fresh:hugs:
Toby - 20wks wow:shock:can't believe the time has gone that fast!
LM - I have my FX for that this cycle is the one hun.
Lyns - Nice to see you back as well
HS - :happydance: for getting house ready for your little bundle of joy
Anababe - Hows you doing hun? All preperations done?
Poshie - :happydance:you got your high on your CBFM hun

I am testing tomorrow (tested today and I am saying :bfn: for now as, that is what it looked like to me) will actuall get OH to look tomorrow as well that will be a first!!!


----------



## ACLIO

shammo75 - I've got my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow come on BFP xx

I've got a PMA I've got a CBFM on the way should get it tomorrow and I'm thinking of trying agnus castus to make sure I'm regular.


----------



## LeaArr

Sorry ladies. I am a bad poster. I always check in, but I don't really have a lot to say most days. 
I thought I was on my way to a :bfp: but this morning I got a :bfn: and a nice round of spotting. I guess I'm out this month. I treated myself to a pity lunch of cheesy broccoli soup and chocolate smarties. 
I am thinking about getting a CBFM as they are on special at early-pregnancy-tests.com right now. $199 for the monitor, 30 sticks, batteries, 10 IC HPTs, and a sample of pre-seed. It also includes shipping. Seems like a deal to me!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Got my fingers xx for you Shmoo!! Hoping for your :bfp:!

Sorry the evil :witch: got you this month LeArr.:hugs:



Hope those of us still tcc get our :bfp: this new cycle!!:flower:


----------



## hope&faith09

morning ladies, 

how is everyone today? Me and OH are off to the bank this morning to see if we can get enough money to afford the house we want. Then off down south for a few days, Oh has his authorisation with work ... at last the end of his training! and then maybe see the seaside on Friday?!? Lets see what sorta mood he is in!!! 

Hope everyone is ok! 

x x x


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hey girls! Hope youre all ok?

Shmoo - any news today?


----------



## ACLIO

hope&faith09 said:


> morning ladies,
> 
> how is everyone today? Me and OH are off to the bank this morning to see if we can get enough money to afford the house we want. Then off down south for a few days, Oh has his authorisation with work ... at last the end of his training! and then maybe see the seaside on Friday?!? Lets see what sorta mood he is in!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok!
> 
> x x x

How exciting!!!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, I hope you get the house of your dreams. How are you feeling? 

Morning Ladies - How are we this morning? x


----------



## Lyns

Fingers crossed for Shmoo today xx


----------



## ACLIO

My CBFM has arrived!!!!! Just have to start using it and temping tomorrow. Are there any temping experts on???? How should I go about temping? 

Shamoo75 - Any news????


----------



## Poshie

*Aclio* - Yay for the CBFM ! :happydance: I think I mentioned this is my first cycle using it and so far so good. I temp as well so if you have any questions, do let me know. Are you using FF? Do you have a thermometer?

Any news Schmoozer??


----------



## ACLIO

Poshie said:


> *Aclio* - Yay for the CBFM ! :happydance: I think I mentioned this is my first cycle using it and so far so good. I temp as well so if you have any questions, do let me know. Are you using FF? Do you have a thermometer?
> 
> Any news Schmoozer??

I've just register at FF. I've got an in the ear thermometer that's digital. Do I take my temp at the same time every morning. I read some where that you should do it bore you move to get up, is that right?


----------



## Pretty Sakura

ACLIO said:


> Poshie said:
> 
> 
> *Aclio* - Yay for the CBFM ! :happydance: I think I mentioned this is my first cycle using it and so far so good. I temp as well so if you have any questions, do let me know. Are you using FF? Do you have a thermometer?
> 
> Any news Schmoozer??
> 
> I've just register at FF. I've got an in the eye thermometer that's digital. Do I take my temp at the same time every morning. I read some where that you should do it bore you move to get up, is that right?Click to expand...

 You need to take it at the same time everyday or no longer than an hour difference. And you do that before you do anything, talking ,pee, etc. I have mine right on my night stand where I roll over and grab it. :winkwink: Thought I'd add my 2 cents.:haha:


----------



## Poshie

Yep me too. My thermometer lives by my bed; alarm goes off, I take temp before doing anything else. Weekends can be a problem, although I tend to wake up roughly at the same time every day anyway.


----------



## ACLIO

I keep it in the bedside table anyway so I'll keep it out. My DH is going to me laughing at me in a morning, taking my temp, peeing on a stick lol the things we have to do


----------



## ACLIO

Shmoo75 - any new????


----------



## shmoo75

Acilo - :happydance: for your CBFM I have one all ready if I don't get my :bfp: this cycle
Learr - sorry :witch:slag bag has got you hun fx you get a CBFM and can join the gang!
H&F - FX you can get your new house and you have good time at the beach and stuff

I poas big style this morning!!! HPT I am saying is :bfn: as, only looks like a really, really faint 2nd line when twisted at a certain angle:rofl:we have all been there more than once so, saying :bfn: for now. I also used my last IC OPK with my FMU and I had a really faint test line nowhere near a + but a def 2nd line. I had 1 CB Digi OPK left and, I used that when I got in from work this evening it didn't have a smiley face but, when I ejected the strip the test line was darker than the IC OPK I did with FMU this morning :confused:.com is what I am now. I know if you get pretty much a +OPK just before AF is due that it can mean you are actually preggers but, as the one this evening was darker than the one this morning but, still def wasn't a right on + I really don't know what to think. Anyone who can shed some light I would be very grateful for wisdom.


----------



## ACLIO

Shmoo75 - That sounds really positive. I feel giddy for you. POAS again in the morning fingers crossed the lime gets darker. I've never had a second line faint or not so I'm not really qualified. It's got to be good news though, surely. I thought everyone always says a line is a line no matter how faint 
:dust: dust:


----------



## Lyns

My only word of warning would be that the digital ear thermometer only tend to read to one decimal place, and a BBT usually to two places. You do get a more accurate chart with two decimal places.

If you decide to get a 2 dec place one, this is a good thermometer and worth the couple of quid it is....I've had mine for ages now, not a problem.

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370191553505&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## Lyns

*Wierd duplicate post - sorry! Please ignore *My only word of warning would be that the digital ear thermometer only tend to read to one decimal place, and a BBT usually to two places. You do get a more accurate chart with two decimal places.

If you decide to get a 2 dec place one, this is a good thermometer and worth the couple of quid it is....I've had mine for ages now, not a problem.

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370191553505&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## sma1588

o maaaaan, the witch got me again with-in 17 days this time. it went from nothing to 2 times a month with a 55 day cycle to this, so comlpicated i dont think i even ovulate now.... is it even possable to have a period with out ovulating?


----------



## ACLIO

Thank you, I might pop to the local pharmacy and get one tomorrow, I'm impatient. I'll need it for the following morning lol


----------



## shmoo75

sorry :witch: got you hun. I remember after my 1st m/c I had a 21 day cycle after a 42 or 39 day one!!! see what your next one is hun and, maybe then go to see your GP?


----------



## ACLIO

sma1588 said:


> o maaaaan, the witch got me again with-in 17 days this time. it went from nothing to 2 times a month with a 55 day cycle to this, so comlpicated i dont think i even ovulate now.... is it even possable to have a period with out ovulating?

Sorry witch is being a bitch!!
She's been messing with me too, she finally made an appearance 21 days late. I haven't got a clue when she'll make an appearance now.


----------



## Poshie

I agree with lyns, a two decimel place thermometer is recommended.

Schmoo, on the pos opk before af.....this happened to me a while ago. In fact I think I had about 5 pos opk, leading up to af. No :bfp: for me that cycle though. Not sure the reason for the positives. Also though, I got dark opk the day after my :bfp:. So who knows! Good luck to you, hope those feint lines turn strong for you very soon :dust:


----------



## ACLIO

Morning Ladies - How are we this morning?

I've set all my CBFM it's on day 4 today, sounds silly but I'm dying to POAS lol

Shall we have some PMA today? What is everyone doing this weekend? xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey girls. 

How is everyone? Sorry the old witchy got you SMA, keep yoiur chin up for next month.
Shmoo - I got similar lines on opks to what your describing and then when i eventually tested on a hpt it was positive so i really really hope its a good sign for you. 
:happydance: for aclio's clear blue! hehe poas!!!

Well today im so tired! I havent made it out of bed yet altho i havent got anything to do today until oh gets back from taking his tests! he was so nervous this morning bless him. Well we officially cant afford our perfect house so we went to look at a different one yesterday which prob hasnt been decorated since the 70's it looks awful but its £10,000 under budget so we should have enuf money to do it up ... but im not sure about decorating during pregnancy ... if we go for it we will move in by the end of October and oh says he will redecorate entire house, new kitchen and bathroom (not expensive ones!) Sorry for the lil rant i would just like the house to not be in a state when small person arrives. :nope:

Well i need to jump in the shower. Hope all the lovely pingus are ok today x x x


----------



## LeaArr

Good Morning, at least it's morning here.

I hope everyone is well. I got a faint :bfp: this morning on two different tests. I am not getting excited about it as I have been spotting for the past couple of days. Don't want to use the "P" word yet either. I am going to make an appt with my doctor ASAP!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Fingers xxx for you LeArr!!:hugs:

Hope everyone is doing great!:flower:


----------



## HoneySunshine

LeaArr said:


> Good Morning, at least it's morning here.
> 
> I hope everyone is well. I got a faint :bfp: this morning on two different tests. I am not getting excited about it as I have been spotting for the past couple of days. Don't want to use the "P" word yet either. I am going to make an appt with my doctor ASAP!

LeaArr!!! That fabulous news!! Congratulations hunny!! :hugs:

FX they get stronger and stronger! Happy and Healthy 9 months babe x


----------



## randomxx

congrats learr :hugs:


----------



## Anababe

LeaArr - Congrats hun, thats great news! Hope the spotting stops and your tests get darker!! :happydance: Good luck at the doctors :hugs:

Shmoo - Hope it turns into a BFP babe! Good luck for when you next test! :D


----------



## hope&faith09

Huge Congrats LeaArr ... keeping fingers crossed those lines get stronger! x x x


----------



## shmoo75

Learr - cautious congrats to you hun. the spotting could be IB as that can show a few days after it has actually happened. know what you mean about trying to get excitied whilstthe spotting continues. let us know how yo got on at the docs hun and, FX that spotting stops very soon:hugs:

I tested again this am and I am still saying :bfn: even Su11 says jury's out on this as she thinks there is a super faint 2nd line but, no where near 100%+ on it and, neither am I so def saying :bfn: at the mo. I can't do a OPK tonight as run out and, I did pop in to Tesco's on my way to work this am but, they didn't have OPK's just HPT's!!! Might have a look at the tesco's near where I live tonight as its a different way to where I work and see what they have. I am in two minds as to weather AF is on its way or not. Test again tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## LeaArr

I have my fingers crossed for you Shmoo


----------



## hekate

Learr - huge big fat congrats! :happydance: that's fantastic news! :wohoo: Hope it is a very sticky one!

I had spotting for ages and seen heartbeat at 7weeks.....

I shall see if it all is well tomorrow.....got my 12week scan and am soooooo scared again.....have had hardly any symptoms for past 2 or 3 days....but then again they are supposed to ease at the end of first trimester.....wish me luck girls!


----------



## Poshie

Hey leearr this sounds very promising hun :happydance: Fx those lined just get darker !


----------



## LeaArr

Wow, how exciting hekate. I'm sure everything is fine and you will see a perfect baby!! Don't forget to share piccies :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Lots of luck for your scan tomorrow hekate.:hugs: I will look forward to hearing all about it. What time is your appt?


----------



## hekate

luckily the appointment is in the morning so I will not have to wait all day!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Lyns said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Wallie - 5th Sep - on hols so we don't know
> Shmoo - 9th Sep
> LeeArr - 14th Sep
> Subaru555 - 14th Sep
> Lyns -22nd Sept
> Little Mermaid - 22nd Sept
> Poshie - 22nd Sept
> Krissi -
> Chris77 -
> Noja - need update please
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Reikibaby - need update please
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09 - congratulations for our latest Pingu :bfp: !!!!
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shining Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!
> 
> 
> 
> *Tuesday 8th September Update *
> 
> 
> OK, girls a quick Test Board update. Got some exciting times coming up. Lots of luck & :dust: to everyone due to test! xxxClick to expand...

Can you put me down for the 29th and if anything changes I'll let ya know. Thanks!!:hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hekate good luck! I lost my symptoms at about 11 weeks, so try not to worry!! 

Let me know how it all goes!! :dance:


----------



## hekate

Scan went well.....not so much for the sonographer as we have a little wriggler....just would not stay still and kept facing towards us....lol....not "camera" shy.....
pictures not that good....but main thing is baby is fine....and it done this cute little flip-over...:cloud9:


only thing now is I am consultant led for the time being because of a history of thyroid in the family and mainly and irregular heartbeat a doctor mentioned 7 years ago.....so have to see a heart specialist :shrug:....hope it turns out okay as I really want a home birth!


----------



## LittleMermaid

So pleased everything went well for you today hekate! A lil wriggler eh ... how cute!


----------



## Poshie

Excellent news on the scan hekate. It must have been a great moment seeing your little one for the first time :yipee: hope you get the home birth you are hoping for ;)


----------



## Wallie

Hi everyone, I'm back from my travels but unfortunately I didn't come back with any extra baggage. Now onto next cycle.

Great news LeeArr, Congratulations!

Good luck Shmoo!

Great to hear HeKate that everything good with scan.:happydance:

FX for everyone in 2ww and about to test :hugs:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Glad your baby is doing good hekate! Hope your heart specialist gives you good news too!:hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Wallie - Sorry to hear you are on to your next cycle hun. That really sucks as I only too well know.
Hekate - Glad your scan went well. Happy for you.
Learr - How are you doing hun?

Me? Well I am currently on CD2 of my 6th cycle after my 2nd m/c now:cry: :cry:At least I can now use my CBFM got another few days until it asks me for a test so, roll on the fun and games of trying to insert the stick correct the first time I have to do it. Got a wedding reception to go to and, also need to check on my little family of ferret babies!!! Our ferret Tina had 3 surviving babies which were born early hrs of bank holiday monday so, they are nearly 2wks old and sooooooooooo cute!!! Hope you all have good weekends lined up.


----------



## hope&faith09

Weekend fo rme was supposed to be nice and relaxing but apparently now we are going to price up kitchens, bathrooms etc as we need to work out if we have enuf money to do the house up we want to buy before putting an offer in. Its all a bit stressful and not really the best time to do it but there we go. OH passed his authorisation yesterday so yay no more working away from home and his parents have invited us over for a lil celebration tonight but im not keen as his dad will cook a huge meal which im not feeling upto eating. Just about to have breakfast oh nipped out to get some crossiants etc so yummy! 

How is everyone else ? Anyone got nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## hekate

Sorry shmoo the old witch got you! Using the CBFM for the first time will be exciting! Good luck for this cycle!

Wallie - sorry she got you as well! lots of baby dust to you for the new cycle!


----------



## Wallie

I've not been up to much today. We had a long lie in and been on internet most of day inbetween food shopping. Going out in a minute to SIL's with our holiday photos. We took hundreds, I can't believe it. They are really all crap too :rofl:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Ive posted this in TTC general but thought I would nadd the link here for my pingus in case you miss it ...

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/188588-duo-fertility.html


----------



## hekate

LM -cool gadget....looks really interesting! But what a price-tag!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Yeh I know ... its a bit on the pricey side isnt it ... but I guess, if after such a long time I still wasnt getting anywhere, Id try anything for that price :blush: altho not sure my DH would agree :rofl: Here's hoping we dont have to wait that much longer!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girlies :hi:

Im just popping on from Ibiza to say a massive congrats to LeaArr :yipee: 

have missed you all lots hope you are all ok :hugs: xx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Hey Nicky!!!! You've been missed! 41 lucky ladies on Sarah Melissa's Sept. test thread have gotten :bfp: already. It's crazy. Hoping when I test at the end of the month I'll be on the list! Are you having a good time? :hugs:


----------



## noja

Hello ladies, think this is my first visit to the site in about 2 weeks!! Congratulations LeArr!!! Think I'll stay offline more often and maybe every time I come back there'll be a new BFP!! 
Insanely busy with school stuff so this is a quick visit and it'll prob be a while before I can a chance to pop in again.
I hope you all doing really, really well. I miss catching up with you all. With a bit of luck things should calm down with work soon.....:wacko: 
Not sure when I'll be testing this cycle, my acupuncture seems to be kicking in and changing my cycle ( for the better). Shall we say Sep 30th as a general guide.
Gotta go, dinner in the oven and a History lesson on the Celtic warrior Fionn McCool (spelled phonetically) to prepare. 
Take good care all!!!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Is it me or are a few of us almost sync'd in our cycle this month (for one reason or another i.e. longer, shorter cycles mainly).

Spooky ... a mass of :bfp:s in pingu-land me thinks!

:dust: to all xxxxx


----------



## Lyns

LittleMermaid said:


> Is it me or are a few of us almost sync'd in our cycle this month (for one reason or another i.e. longer, shorter cycles mainly).
> 
> Spooky ... a mass of :bfp:s in pingu-land me thinks!
> 
> :dust: to all xxxxx

I've noticed this before.....wonder if it's like when a whole load of girls live together and their cycles adjust to be concurrent. A sign we are spending too much time together :rofl: 

I christene it the BnB effect! xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

:rofl: 

Let's hope all this synchronicity leads us all along the right path this cycle ...!!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I agree!!:thumbup:


----------



## hope&faith09

Afternoon Ladies, 

How is everyone today? Im off for my emergency scan today at 2.45 still in an awful lot of pain, OH was supposed to be taking me but he isnt back from work yet so Im going to have to leave really early to get some change for parking and drive myself, just looked out the window and some idiot has parked across the front of my drive so Im going to have to get ready even earlier so I had find the idiot and get them to move the car. 

I really hope everyone is having a better day than me x x x


----------



## HoneySunshine

good luck Hope, Im praying all is well for you xxx


----------



## LeaArr

You are in my thoughts H&F. I hope everything is ok. :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Any news yet Hope? :hugs: hope everything is ok hunni xx


----------



## hekate

Hope - fingers crossed all went well

having a day like that myself....

Had a horrible migraine last night and then this morning went to the toilet and there was fresh red blood...rang midwife and she said I need to speak to GP to get referred (why do I have a midwife?)....so rang GP and they said I need to see the GP....even so all I can tell him is I am bleeding can you refer me....so waited there an hour and got referred to emergency gynecology....went there and waited almost 3 hours to be seen....had more blood there with little bits of cloth in it.....they eventually checked my cervix and done some swaps to check for infection.....whilst they were doing this somebody walked into the room 3 times!!....
well good new is my cervix looks closed and they done a quick scan and baby looks well....but they don't know were the bleeding comes from....fingers crossed my baby is going to be fine!
still got the bleeding....please sent some "well" vibes to my baby!


----------



## hope&faith09

Thank you for all your support ladies ... well went for scan and I am officially pregnant! Bubs is in the right place and we saw a heartbeat which was wonderful.Not sure whats causing the pain so taking it easy and just going to see what happens! 

x x x x x


----------



## Pretty Sakura

That's good news!! Hope the pains disappear!!


----------



## HoneySunshine

hekate said:


> Hope - fingers crossed all went well
> 
> having a day like that myself....
> 
> Had a horrible migraine last night and then this morning went to the toilet and there was fresh red blood...rang midwife and she said I need to speak to GP to get referred (why do I have a midwife?)....so rang GP and they said I need to see the GP....even so all I can tell him is I am bleeding can you refer me....so waited there an hour and got referred to emergency gynecology....went there and waited almost 3 hours to be seen....had more blood there with little bits of cloth in it.....they eventually checked my cervix and done some swaps to check for infection.....whilst they were doing this somebody walked into the room 3 times!!....
> well good new is my cervix looks closed and they done a quick scan and baby looks well....but they don't know were the bleeding comes from....fingers crossed my baby is going to be fine!
> still got the bleeding....please sent some "well" vibes to my baby!

:hugs: :hugs: Come on baby one!! Be good for Mummy and dont cause her to have any more bleeding!! It stressful enough as it is!! :kiss:


----------



## noja

Hope and HeKate, good to hear both your scans went well today, sending you and your beans lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:.
take care of yourselves ladies :hugs:


----------



## noja

For all you other teenagers of the eighties out there- Patrick is gone :cry::cry::cry:
*Nobody puts Baby in a corner​*


----------



## hekate

hope - glad scan went well....hope the pain will stop!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Sending lots of positve thoughts to hkates lil bubs! :hugs2:

Glad your scan went well H&F!

noja ... yes another icon of our youth (well mine anyway :blush:me old never!) Bless him, and by god he was sooooooo hot in Dirty Dancing!!!! :blush:

Good to see you back Nicky ... we've missed you and your bump! 

EDIT (so I dont doublepost: for all us POAS addicts - a neat little tool to convert your opks/hpts: https://www.canyouseealine.com/index.cfm!)

Luv to all ... xxx


----------



## NickyT75

sorry you are having a worrying time hekate :hugs: hope it settles down quickly for you hun

Hope - congrats on seeing your LO :) hope the pain settles down too :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Where is everyone?:shrug: xx


----------



## Poshie

Hey Nickster, I'm here, just! :wave:


----------



## Poshie

:hugs: hekate

Not much to report from me. I'm 7dpo and feeling ok. Very 'womb aware' today but that may or may not mean anything good. Had a strong metallic taste in my mouth whilst driving to a meeting this morning. Other than that, feeling normal but tired and quite gassy actually!


----------



## hope&faith09

Im here ... inbetween sickness x x x hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I am here, starting 2 week wait today... Hopefully I'll keep myself busy so I wont drive myself crazy. Not going to test until Af is due or later. Going to see my family next weeknd so that should hold me off. Hopefully.:haha: How is everyone else doing??

Hope&faith hope your sickness eases up some! :hugs:


----------



## hekate

poshie - sounds promising so far...like the fast rise in your temps after ov! fingers crossed for you!

and fingers crossed for everybody else in there 2ww! 


I still got red blood...scary...trying to stay positive, but feeling very lost!


----------



## LeaArr

:hugs: Hekate. I know how hard it is to not know what's going on.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I'm sorry hekate. Have you talked to a dr. about it?? :hugs:


----------



## Lyns

Hekate, have they ruled out a Subchorionic Hematoma? I had one with Morgandie...and I know there are loads of girl son here that have had that, and things turn out OK. Its basically just a littel pocket of blood....often behind the placenta which either clears up of its own accord or flushes out. Unless its massive (in which case I'm sure it would be picked up) its pretty low risk.

Miel had one around end of first tri.......maybe check out her preggars journal? xxx


----------



## noja

Hello all,:hi:
HeKate, sorry you're having a worrying time, thinking about you.
Welcome back Nicky, how was you hol? How is bump?
Hope, how are you doing today? 
Hi Poshie, metallic taste is good!! 
Pretty Sakura, I think we'll be trying NOT to test together this month. Please help me stay strong!! 
Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

noja said:


> Hello all,:hi:
> HeKate, sorry you're having a worrying time, thinking about you.
> Welcome back Nicky, how was you hol? How is bump?
> Hope, how are you doing today?
> Hi Poshie, metallic taste is good!!
> Pretty Sakura, I think we'll be trying NOT to test together this month. Please help me stay strong!!
> Hope everyone else is doing well.


Good I have someone to help me also!!:haha: I'll be here! Where are you in your cycle?? Nevermind, checked out your ticker.:rofl:


----------



## noja

Well today is day 16 and I think I may either just have 0 are am about to judging by CM. I've been having acupuncture and my cycle seems to be getting shorter-normal shorter that is. I'm trying not to do OPKs at the minute so I can't be 100% but I'm usually fairly accurate using 'natural' signs. 
BTW, I LOVE acupuncture, I think EVERYONE should have some, and listen to the Zita West visualization cd at the same time, it's SOOOOOOoooooo relaxing.I have been and still am really relaxed this month despite hectic work and 'domestic' schedule, I'm totally putting it down to my recent transformation into a human pin cushion. I have also transformed from a 6 mugs of coffee a day girl to a 2 a week partaker, please give me a pat on the head for that as I'm feeling VERY proud of myself:awww: (Fleming Nora, when did I get so needy??:rofl:)


----------



## hekate

Lyns - thanks for that.....not sure it could be subchorionic hematoma....had a quick scan at the hospital yesterday and they said there was no bleed on the placenta:shrug:....just not sure were to go from here....
the doctor (who looked about 12, but was nice) said that the they did not know were the bleed is coming from, but cervix looked closed....could be an infection and I can ring for the result of the swap on fri....but she said she thinks it will probably not "settle" for a few days.....she said to come back if I get flushes of blood or cramping, but no other info about what I should do if it carries on? or what not do do? I stayed home from work today, but will have to go in tomorrow.....but suppose that's okay?
just like living in limbo land....


----------



## NickyT75

Hekate - thinking of you hunni :hugs: xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

hi girls. hope your ok, hang in there hekate!

nicky how was san an eivissaaaaa? and bump lol?


----------



## NickyT75

Holiday was pretty rubbish tbh Sammie :rofl:

I spent the whole time throwing up :sick: and its not much fun being far away from home when you feel ill (especially when it was sooo hot) ... you just wanna be at home iykwim?

we tried to make the most of it but poor Sean got a tummy bug half way through the 2nd week so we hardly left our hotel room for 3 days :dohh:

we were both glad to be home :rolleyes: typical hey? :rofl: xx


----------



## shmoo75

Nicky - Welcome back hun. Sorry you had a rubbish holiday and both you and Sean were being :sick: not good. Missed ya hun.
Hekate - FX for you hun its horrible playing the waiting game. Sending you :hugs:

Well I am on CD7 and have been using my CBFM since yesterday. have had 2 low readings which is to be expected at this stage and, as I can OV anywhere between CD15-Cd28 I could be in for a bloomin' long wait for highs and peaks. Oh well will just keep going and see when I get those highs and peaks.


----------



## NickyT75

good luck with the CBFM Shmoo :dust: xx


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies, Sorry I've not been on for a while. I'm now cd11 with my CBFM its still on low but I'm keeping my fingers crossed I get a high. Feeling abit sorry for myself today, I was ill last might with terrible stomach pains and sickness :( something must have not agreed with me.


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hello everyone!

Thinking of you hekate ... hope the bleeding stops soon for you!

I had a bit of a scare moment this morning, as when I went to the bathroom (no.1!) and wiped I had some watery-red stuff and I panicked thinking I was coming on early; but I wiped twice and then it was light-watery-brown ... so Im rather hoping this is an IB moment - which Ive never had at this time in my cycle before!! Pls pls be something good happening!

:dust: to all xxx


----------



## NickyT75

FX for you LM :dust:

:hi: Aclio xx


----------



## hekate

fingers crossed LM! cycle 11 was the lucky one for me!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Fingers xx for you LM!!!! :dust:


----------



## LeaArr

good luck LM


----------



## Chris77

Hello ladies :hi:

Ok, bosses are out to lunch so I popped in. 

I'm so excited! My appt went REALLY well!!

Okay first thing first, she did another smear and could tell by my CM that ovulation was near. :yipee: She then booked me for a trans-vaginal where according to both the sonographer AND the doctor, I have a PERFECT follicle!!! :happydance: Dr was singing in the hall...."Ohhh Christina, I think you're gonna ovulate!" Even the sonographer was really happy for me...she was like...omg this is so perfect! :happydance:

She also said that from looking at my charts, etc., that I AM ovulating so that isn't the problem. However, my long and irregular cycles are.

So, if this cycle results in no :baby: then she gave me a script for Clomid. She will monitor me for 3 months and if after that there is still no :baby: she'll refer me to an FS...OR she said I could straight to an FS but I declined as I've been with her for so long I'm so hesitant to go to someone new. She also mentioned doing IUI and she said that if I wanted to try IUI this cycle she'd give me medication right now (that's how sure she is that I'm gonna ovulate) and have me come back in a couple of days for insemination. I opted not to do this....1) for insurance reasons...insurance won't cover IUI's and 2) I wanna try to do this as naturally as possible. 

So there will be tons of :sex: :sex: in Oz the next week or so. :rofl: And hopefully my yellow brick road will lead to a nice shiny :bfp: And if not....next cycle is Clomid!! :yipee:

I feel sooooooo much better!! :headspin: 

I spoke with my Mom too and she's over the moon and is going to keep her fingers crossed for me. She also told me that fertility problems run on her side of the family...her aunts and her sister had difficulties. She also told me that twins run in the family and I have at least 2 sets of twins on her side. :shock: So b/w the Clomid (Dr. said that a chance of twins increases by 15%) and my family history there's a good chance I'll have twins. :shock: DH looked a bit ill at this prospect but said, "Well, I don't care, I'll take whatever comes." My Mom was excited by this prospect as well and said, "Don't worry Chris, you have plenty of people who love and care for you and you'll have all the support you'll ever need." :headspin:

I am sooooooooo excited right now! I feel like I already have my :bfp:!! Even if this cycle is a bust, I have found renewed hope and determination.
*
I WILL HAVE A BABY!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## NickyT75

I already posted in your journo Chris but its fantastic news! :happydance: xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

aww chris i got goosepimples reading that!

nicky what you both like!!!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Chris77 - :happydance: that is fantastic news hun. i am loving your PMA

Acilo - FX you get your Highs soon hun. 

LM - FX that you are having IB are you leaving it a couple of days before testing or, have you already started the poasathon?(will pop by your journal at some point today to check!!:rofl:)

Well, CD8 and still Lows on my CBFM but, again that is to be expected so, will keep the poas going and better order myself somemore sticks just incase.


----------



## ACLIO

this is my first month temping, can anyone tell me what's happening?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29d062


----------



## NickyT75

ACLIO said:


> this is my first month temping, can anyone tell me what's happening?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29d062

its too early to tell yet hunni but its possible that a drop like you had today could precede Ovulation as its quite common to experience a drop before your temp begins to rise again confirming Ov (it needs to rise for 3 consecutive days for Ov to be confirmed) so id say get plenty :sex: just incase! xx


----------



## Poshie

Hey Chris, your post is sooo uplifting, that's great news hun! :happydance: Sounds like you have a fab doctor which makes such a difference I think. By hook or by crook, you will get your baby! :yipee:

How's the cbfm going schmoo?

Oh LM, that's exciting and sounds much like IB to me! Fingers tightly crossed for you hun :dust: :dust: You're only a day behind me!

Aclio - it could be a flukey temp today or as Nicky says, it could be prelude to egg hatching! Defo keep up the :sex: Your temps are on the low side (in the 35's) Did you take today's temp in usual cirumstances, eg. same time, usual sleep etc?


----------



## NickyT75

im in bed once again ladies... after being sent home from work for being sick 5 times!! :sick: xx


----------



## shmoo75

Nicky - Is wrong for me to happythat you are :sick:? Roll on the next 4-5wks when the ms should fx stop for you hun.

Still getting Low's on my CBFM but, as it is CD8 today not really surprised. Putting the stick in the machine I find quite easy will keep you all posted as to when I get my Highs and Peaks


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies I have just made it outa bed to get to the docs she has prescribed me something for my m/s and now all im drinking is hot lemon squash with a spoon of honey which is soothing. But have been advised to take it easy as if it keeps up next stop will be hospital. 

Feeling for you Nicky :hugs:
Really happy for you Chris your post was so positive keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you and the rest of the pingu ladies this month x x x


----------



## Poshie

Oh no! Two sick ladies here then...poor things :hugs: I only feel a little bit sorry for you though ;) hope you don't have to deal with it for too long...Does work know you are pg?


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah work knows

Think im gonna have to see the doctor too? i didnt wanna go coz i just thought they'd say "thats the way it goes" sorta thing :shrug:

but my :sick: tally is at 16 times now so far today :( I just cant keep anything down (not even a glass of water) xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

16 times :shock: wow! awww hun!


----------



## hope&faith09

Thats exactly how i am nicky ... Oh dragged me to docs and if you explain to them how your feeling they should help you, the doc gave me summat and so far i havent actually been sick for a lil while so praying it helps you can buy it over the counter aswell coz we got it cheaper that way!!! and def lemon is helping me. How is everyone else?


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Glad you were able to get you ms under control. Hope it stays that way H& F.

Nicky I hope yours gets better too!!

Have I mentioned how annoying the 2ww is?!! I'm trying to not obsess , to try to keep my sanity. So far it's ok, but it just feels like the 30th will never get here...
Feel a little different but nothing big... trying to just plan on getting af so I don't get so disappointed. I definitely don't plan to test until after af. I'd rather she show up then see another :bfn:.(I'd rather her NOT show up for the next 9 mos tbh.) How is everyone else?


----------



## hekate

Chris - that i so exciting....what your mom and DP said made me cry! good luck with that perfect eggy!

Nicky - that sounds awful!....how are you today? I think you should definitely see your doc hun! hope you are better!

Hope - sorry you are rough too...hope the meds keep up working! 

Pretty Sakura - 2ww sucks soooo much! I feel for you and hope you get rewarded at the end!


As for me I still got some spotting or should I say again....it had almost gone away and I was feeling really positive....had ordered a doppler (was not going to because of the mixed opinions about ultrasound, but given the circumstances and my next scan being in Nov I just wanted to know)...I think I heard the baby yesterday am...sounded like a train!
Then last night I had bad stomach cramps and sickness (exorcist style) and diarrhea....started to spot again then...
I think it was what I eat for lunch...so worried again...but at least it is spotting not bleeding any more.....

oh and on a brighter note: I told my colleagues yesterday....was really funny....half of them thought I was kidding....until I showed them the scan picture....and then they were all sooo excited...was really sweet!


----------



## NickyT75

Hekate - thats great news about hearing LO's heart beat :cloud9:

:rofl: @ your work mates reactions!

FX that the spotting settles down quickly so try not to worry babes :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

I need to drag myself away from my sick bucket for long enough to be able to go into town today :(

I need to get some maternity trousers for work as I cant fasten them already!! :shock: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning everyone!

Nicky & H&F ... sorry to hear about the :sick: but thats all gotta be good too! That said, hope it passes son, for you both to enjoy your preggo journey :hugs:

Chris ... such an amazing post ... so pleased that things are progressing for you both; a supportive dr and your mum bless her :hugs:

hekate ... hope the spotting subsides soon, and make sure you rest up! :rofl: at your workmates, almost as funny as when you told your boss!

PS ... 2ww drives me insane, so totally feel for you hunni! Nowt we can do but wait huh! Good luck though!

shmoo ... hope you cbfm comes up with sme more interesting lcd displays soon, cmon eggies dont you know shmoo is waiting ... tsk ... :rofl:

Poshie ... keeping everything crossed for you hunni ... :hugs:

Lyns :hugs2:

As for me, well its 9 DPO today, my temp has taken a bit of a dive :shrug: after my spotting incident a few days ago, which scared the crap out of me, the last two days, Ie had some minimal watery brown when I wipe, along with the feeling that I keep feeling a bit well, wet :blush: Stomach feels kinda queasy, but not quite nauseous iykwim. Oh well ... !!

Yes, I hold my hands up, I admit it, Ive been poas already :blush: what can I say its an addiction :rofl: and not one I have been able to control :rofl: However, nothing to report not even a inkling of anything :shrug: but still early doors eh girls ... wot am I like :rofl: Onwards .... !!!

Sprinkling of superduper sticky :dust: to all xxxx


----------



## Anababe

Hey

Hekate sorry your spotting again hun :hugs: try not to worry and make sure your resting! thats great about hearing the HB though :happydance: 

LM - :rofl: oo you make me laugh, you just like i was with POAS.. i totally agree its an addiction that can not be controlled!! I had very light spotting at 6/7 dpo aswel which id never had before so FX its IB for you :D :hugs:

Chris - That was such a lovely post.. praying you get your BFP this cycle hun! Your doctor seems amazing and so supportive :hugs:

Nicky - Soo sorry your feeling so sick! Its awful isnt it, i was that bad with Caeden and i know the feeling of just wanting a break from it! But.. if it stopped you'd be wishing it back just to know everything is ok so you cant win really :rofl: Hope your feeling better soon though hun :hug:

H&F - Sorry your feeling sicky aswel, glad the medication is helping tho!

Shmoo - Hope your CBFM show something soon! Good luck chic :dust:

Sorry if ive missed anyone.. was hard to remember all that :rofl: 

Good luck to anyone i forgot :dust:

Im 36 weeks tomorrow! :shock: little L will be here soon :yipee:

:hug::hug: 

xx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Thank you Hekate, I hope so too!! And hope that spotting stops for you very soon. You are in my prayers!! :hugs:


LM I hope our 2ww flys by a bit faster and then rewards us at the end, fingers xxx for you!:hugs!


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies :hi:

Im in a great mood today as i feel LOAAAAAADS better than I have for the past 3wks!! :wohoo:

Ive had some breakfast *kept it down* :dance: & Im actually even wondering about what to make for lunch!! :shock: :yipee: 

How is everyone else?

Hope - are you ok hunni?

Hekate - hows the spotting? settled down I hope :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Ooh hey Simone!! :wave: its great to see you hunni :friends:

How exciting that little Logan will soon be here!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Anababe

Hey Nicky :) Glad your feeling a bit better today :happydance: xx


----------



## hekate

Hi nicky! glad you a bit better!

hello anababe! wow no time at all until you meet logan! can't wait to see what he looks like!


Looks like spotting pretty much gone as well! yipee!


----------



## NickyT75

:yipee: Yay! thats fab news hekate! :yipee: xx


----------



## shmoo75

Hekate - :happydance:for spotting going.

Well, today is CD10 and yet another Low! But, when I removed the stick I noticed that where the test line must be is getting stronger/darker iykwim? FX I will start getting my Highs soon!


----------



## Anababe

Thats great hekate :yipee: I know i keep thinking about what he looks like.. gorgeous of course! Especially if hes anything like caeden hehe

Shmoo - Hope you start to get highs soon :dust:

xx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Yay, for no spotting Hekate!!:happydance: Glad it stopped!!:


----------



## NickyT75

Im leaving for my consultant appt soon so please cross your fingers for me that my LO is ok :friends: xx


----------



## Lyns

shmoo75 said:


> Well, today is CD10 and yet another Low! But, when I removed the stick I noticed that where the test line must be is getting stronger/darker iykwim? FX I will start getting my Highs soon!

Shmoo....both lines on a CBFM stick are test lines. One (the one closest the pee end) reads LH in a traditional manner, but the other line furthest from the pee end, reads Oestrogen which should start to rise a couple of days before your LH surge. The rise in Oestrogen gives you a high reading, and the ensuing rise in LH gives you a peak reading.

Interestingly however, the Oestrogen line gets lighter as OEstrogen rises, whereas the LH line gets darker when it senses your surge.

Therefore, try not to compare the lines to one another, as this doesn't give an indication of anything, but look at them as a whole against other days. ie compare todays oestrogen line to yesterdays as that is the line that should start to change first.

Sorry.....just realised that this sounds like a lesson in CBFM. I need to get a life!


----------



## hope&faith09

Fingers firmly crossed for you Nicky ... Im off to have bloods done today thought my lectures started tomorrow but they have now moved my tuesday lectures to thursdays so im on in uni two days a week which is nice altho will have a lot of work to do in spare time but thats ok coz i can do that from bed! Im feeling ok ish am keeping some bits down but dont want to speak to soon am still dizzy etc so taking it easy! x x x


----------



## NickyT75

Saw baby with a good strong heartbeat so im over the moon! :wohoo:

I burst into tears when i saw it coz i was so relieved!! xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Congrats Nicky im so so happy for you x x x


----------



## Anababe

Awwww Nicky thats fantastic!! How lovely :D I bet your so happy and relieved! :hugs::hugs:

xxxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Congrats Nicky :happydance:ing for you! xx

Glad the spotting has stopped for you hekate! xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

COngrat hun! COmmented in jounal x


----------



## HoneySunshine

Nicky, that is amazing news!! Im over the moon for you!!

Brilliant!! When you due? - sorry nappy brain cant work it out! :rofl:

Off to find your journal xx


----------



## Chris77

Congrats Nicky! :yipee: It must have been wonderful to hear a strong heartbeat and see little one! :cloud9: I am so so happy for you!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Happy for you Nicky, glad you're baby is doing great!!:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks everyone :)

this should be the happiest day of my life but its been spoiled slightly as I am now officially unemployed :dohh:

am seeing a solicitor on wednesday to find out if i have a case for unfair dismissal

(life can never be straight forward can it???) 

I get great news - shortly followed by another kick in the teeth :( xx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Aww, I hate that for you!! I hope everything works in your favor. I'm sorry about your job. Hope something way better comes along!!:hugs:


----------



## ACLIO

NickyT75 said:


> Saw baby with a good strong heartbeat so im over the moon! :wohoo:
> 
> I burst into tears when i saw it coz i was so relieved!! xx

That's great news, I'm so happy for you xx


----------



## hekate

Nicky - sorry about the job! what *******s! how can they do that! 

on the baby front: I am soooooo excited for you! that is so great to hear! such a relieve to see the heartbeat! congrats hun!


----------



## NickyT75

did anyone look after the test board while i was away? :shrug:

do any of you TTC girlies wanna take charge of it for a bit? :kiss: xx


----------



## Lyns

I did it a couple of times hun.....but am not sure I'm the best person to take it on fully at the mo, as I'm liable to disappear quite frequently. I'll bump it occasionally if I see nothing happening, and I'm sure between a few of us we can manage it.


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning everyone!

12 DPO ... still spotting (have been since 7 DPO) ... and still nothing! :shrug:

Wishing everyone a wonderful day xx


----------



## Anababe

Aww LM sorry your still spotting hun :hugs: x


----------



## hekate

:hissy: now I have got a stinking cold (hope its not swine flu....2 of my colleagues had it and we all work in one smallish room!)

and guess what? some spotting!:hissy:


----------



## HoneySunshine

hekate said:


> :hissy: now I have got a stinking cold (hope its not swine flu....2 of my colleagues had it and we all work in one smallish room!)
> 
> and guess what? some spotting!:hissy:

You really are having a cr*p time of it arent you hunny :hugs: :kiss:

Im sorry xxx I hope its not swine flu babe....although, if it is then at least the baby will build up an immunity to it before s/he is born. Which is good esp if there is another big outbreak after its born :hugs:

Are you gonna find out the sex gorge?


----------



## hekate

thanks honeysunshine! 

I think I need a holiday....going home to germany for 2 weeks in october...can't wait....

we hope to find out the sex of the baby at the 20 week NHS scan....I think it is a boy for some reason....
when ttc I always saw myself with a daughter, but I am getting used to the idea of a little boy now and am quite looking forward to it.....
but really it's a healthy, happy baby I want! will love it the same no matter what flavour!


----------



## HoneySunshine

home? Oh cool!! I didnt realise you came from Germany!! :shrug: I feel bad for not asking now :cry:

Hope youre about for when my LO is born! :rofl: :rofl:

Sounds like you need the break though babe...it'll be good to go home & get spoilt...it always makes me feel better :)


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Hekate I really hope it's not swine flu!! I'll be praying. For that and the spotting. I"m sorry you are having this happen!! :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Hekate hope you feel better soon babe :hugs: FX its not swine flu xx


----------



## NickyT75

Lyns said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> LeeArr - 14th Sep :bfp: :wohoo:
> Subaru555 -
> Little Mermaid - 22nd Sept
> Poshie - 22nd Sept
> Pretty Sakura - 30th Sept
> Krissi -
> Chris77 - 4th Oct
> Lyns -
> Wallie -
> Shmoo -
> Noja - need update please
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Reikibaby - need update please
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09, LeaArr
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shining Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!Click to expand...

*Tuesday 22nd September Update *


Any more updates from anyone??? :dust: good luck to you all! :dust: xx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I am not on there... I'll be testing around the 30th.


----------



## hekate

:hugs:thank you girls for beeing there!


----------



## hekate

HoneySunshine said:


> home? Oh cool!! I didnt realise you came from Germany!! :shrug: I feel bad for not asking now :cry:
> 
> Hope youre about for when my LO is born! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Sounds like you need the break though babe...it'll be good to go home & get spoilt...it always makes me feel better :)

:rofl: they do have internet in Germany! 

and I am not sure your baby will wait that long anyway....sounds like s/he is getting a bit impaitient!


----------



## HoneySunshine

hekate said:


> HoneySunshine said:
> 
> 
> home? Oh cool!! I didnt realise you came from Germany!! :shrug: I feel bad for not asking now :cry:
> 
> Hope youre about for when my LO is born! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Sounds like you need the break though babe...it'll be good to go home & get spoilt...it always makes me feel better :)
> 
> :rofl: they do have internet in Germany!
> 
> and I am not sure your baby will wait that long anyway....sounds like s/he is getting a bit impaitient!Click to expand...

:rofl: Oh yeah!! :dohh:


----------



## Chris77

Hello all :hi:

Nicky, I'll probably be testing October-ish. I think FF says the 4th so I'm going to hold out until then. 

Hekate - I hope you feel better soon and it isn't swine flu. :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> 
> Little Mermaid - 22nd Sept
> Poshie - 22nd Sept
> Pretty Sakura - 30th Sept
> Chris77 - 4th Oct
> Krissi -
> Subaru555 -
> Lyns -
> Wallie -
> Shmoo -
> Noja - need update please
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Reikibaby - need update please
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09, LeaArr
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shining Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!Click to expand...

*Wednesday 23rd September Update *


**updated** xx


----------



## NickyT75

Where is everyone lately? :shrug: xx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I am here, I'm always on during the day. I check in and out. Haven't seen alot of action though.. How's the ms?


----------



## NickyT75

:yipee: Yay! i havent been totally deserted! :yipee:

ms still sucks big time! :rofl: (it wouldnt be so bad if it was JUST mornings but its all day & seems to get worse as the day goes on!) :dohh:

How are things with you? :hugs: any symptoms or anything to report?? :dust: xx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

WEll i am trying not to symptom spot but up until yesterday i have had a tight feeling abdomen and weird twinges(the only word I can describe it with). Really low not reallly crampy but twinges. lol. Headaches off and on. Last 2 days I've had slight sore boobs and sensitive nips.. I also get hungry alot faster until I am almost sick to my tummy. Really weird. I am totally exhausted. From the time i wake up until the time I go to sleep. I'm trying rationalize these as being nothing. So not getting my hopes up. Not testing early either. I've thought about it but decided just to watch my temps. Didn't mean to write a novel..geez :haha:

Sorry you have the all day everyday sickness..:hugs2:


----------



## toby2

hey hey
i am here-been working extra hours and am stupid tired so have been reading not posting here for a few days
lots of love
xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Toby :hi:

I was just wondering about you the other day & was planning to post asking if anyone had seen you around :hugs: Hope you are ok hun xx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

toby2 said:


> hey hey
> i am here-been working extra hours and am stupid tired so have been reading not posting here for a few days
> lots of love
> xx



Yay we have another live one!! Hope you get some much needed rest soon!:hugs2:


----------



## NickyT75

Pretty Sakura said:


> WEll i am trying not to symptom spot but up until yesterday i have had a tight feeling abdomen and weird twinges(the only word I can describe it with). Really low not reallly crampy but twinges. lol. Headaches off and on. Last 2 days I've had slight sore boobs and sensitive nips.. I also get hungry alot faster until I am almost sick to my tummy. Really weird. I am totally exhausted. From the time i wake up until the time I go to sleep. I'm trying rationalize these as being nothing. So not getting my hopes up. Not testing early either. I've thought about it but decided just to watch my temps. Didn't mean to write a novel..geez :haha:
> 
> Sorry you have the all day everyday sickness..:hugs2:

Ooooooooh! those symptoms sound really promising! :happydance: im keeping everything crossed for you hun :dust: xx


----------



## noja

Hi ladies. how's everyone doing? How are all the bumps? :dust:
I'm in the 2WW AGAIN but I'm not symptom spotting :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:.....much!!!
Going to try not to test this month and definitely not test early as too skint to be buying HPTS this month (accupuncture may be wonderful but between that and Zita's supplements, blood tests and the like, it's all costing me a fortune!!)
Supposed to have day 21 (or day 25 in my case) blood test repeat on Friday but think I might wait til next month as have had a mad week. 
Started Slimming World tonight. I'm very heavy :blush: All the weight I took off for the :wedding: is on again-Oh Well!!


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck with slimming world noja hun

im actually thinking about joining myself... not to lose weight necessarily (although I do have a LOT to lose!)... just so I dont put any more on during my pregnancy if that makes sense? xx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

noja said:


> Hi ladies. how's everyone doing? How are all the bumps? :dust:
> I'm in the 2WW AGAIN but I'm not symptom spotting :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:.....much!!!
> 
> 
> That's cute, I said the same thing and the second Nicky asked me if I had any I spilled my guts! :rofl:
> 
> I bet you and Nicky are beautiful the way you are !:hugs2:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning lovely Pingus :hi: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Im still around ... been very stressed the last week with starting back at uni etc am going to my first lectures today and not looking forward to it incase I start feeling sick mid lecture or on the journey there or back I had an awful day yesterday was real ill. Hope everyone is feeling ok, hope your m/s gets better soon nicky do you have any better / worse days? 

LOve hope and hugs x x x


----------



## NickyT75

Im finding that the sickness isnt as bad in the morning (funnily enough - with it being called "morning" sickness!) :rofl: but I have the nausea pretty much all day 

I must be getting used to it i guess? :shrug: as I feel sick constantly throughout the day but not enough to physically be sick... then as the day goes on, I gradually feel worse until I eventually have to give in and be sick a few times :sick: :sick: :sick: 

Good luck for today hun :hugs: you might find it helps as you have something to take your mind off it a bit? :hugs: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Well thats what oh thinks ... I was really sick like 20 time yesterday so constantly but I was ok ish over the weekend when I was busy so maybe it will take my mond off it abit hopefully. Well I will keep ya updated when I get back hopefully be home around 4.30!


----------



## NickyT75

Will be thinking of you hun :hugs: good luck! xx


----------



## subaru555

Hi sorry I disappeared off the face of the planet in here! To be completely and totally honest with you all I was feeling a bit upset because there was quite a few people getting their bfp's - and don't get me wrong I was happy for you guys but was a bit much as there was a lot at the one time! I don't mind chatting away in a few journals because they're still trying but talking to someone pregnant makes me go a bit green iygwim... sorry if it sounds selfish but I'm verging on 6 years and been finding it a bit hard lately with my sis being pregnant too. Hope you all understand and I wish you the ery best with your pregnancies 

:hug:
xxx


----------



## NickyT75

subaru555 said:


> Hi sorry I disappeared off the face of the planet in here! To be completely and totally honest with you all I was feeling a bit upset because there was quite a few people getting their bfp's - and don't get me wrong I was happy for you guys but was a bit much as there was a lot at the one time! I don't mind chatting away in a few journals because they're still trying but talking to someone pregnant makes me go a bit green iygwim... sorry if it sounds selfish but I'm verging on 6 years and been finding it a bit hard lately with my sis being pregnant too. Hope you all understand and I wish you the ery best with your pregnancies
> 
> :hug:
> xxx

:hug: im sorry if we made you upset hun :(

I know how hard it is to feel like you are being left behind while everyone else gets preg coz its taken almost 4yrs for me to get where I am today 

But ive been through a lot of heartache including 2 losses & almost losing my own life to get here...

You have given me something to think about now as I dont wanna upset any of you who are still struggling with TTC so maybe it would be best if someone else takes over Team Pingu? :( xx


----------



## Lyns

Sorry, I know I said I was taking a break too but I need to interject a little here! 

Subaru, I'm so sorry you've been feeling that way :hugs:. If you read my journal then you'll see I've been feeling the same way myself lately. It's hard to be faced with it everyday, but I do accept that if I come on these boards at all, not just in Pingu's, then I am going to see women get pregnant! I think my words were, "I feel like the girl who's being kept back a year at school for being rubbish" and I'm not very hopeful at the mo of things getting better for me, cos even if I do fall pregnant, I lose it anyway, so whats the point.

But I am going to put my foot down a bit and insist that you go absolutely nowhere Nicky.....if you read the signature this is Team Pingu AND BUMPS! We see our pregnant girls and Pingu mummies, as inspiration here, and if we don't like it or can't cope with it (and I've been there...so I know how it feels) we keep away for a few days. Nuff said. 

I truly hope that doesn't upset _anyone_, but there's enough of us here who've struggled for a long time, lost babies and faced other challenges, that I feel we should stick togother, to support anyone who is struggling. And if that person needs a few days off, then we understand, we go visit in their journal (and I know from experience that the pregnant members are happy to turn signatures off in the journal of someone who is struggling) and we do what we need to support....even if sometimes that is give them the space they need.

Please do not go Nicky......there will be no Team Pingu's without you.


----------



## LittleMermaid

subaru555 .. sorry you've been feeling so down lately! :hugs:

Like Lyns has said, we all have our down days, and our up days and whether we are ttc, lttc, preggo or with little ones, we are a team and we will support each other, and understand when we need a bit of time off when it gets ruff! 

Ive felt the same, and more so today, when Im back to CD1 :cry: ... knowing I need to spk to the Dr to tell him so he can refer us, and Im dreading it, in fact Im putting off having that conversation at the mo, as I cant quite face having to say it to him ... once Ive got over my :growlmad: mood in a few days, then I will schedule my appointment to see the Dr! As hard as it is sometimes, Pinguland is my place of sanity, coz I know someone will always be here to kick me into touch when I need to hear it, and support me too when I need to ramble! :blush:

Nicky ... there is no escape ... :rofl: you are here to stay my luvly! :hugs2:


----------



## Cocobelle

I know I am relatively new and I usually just flit about (not usually saying anything profound) because as I am not actually TTC I sometimes feel like a not quite fully paid up member of the TTC community but if I may, I would like to offer a few words here. 

Firstly, Subaru, I am sorry for your pain, I can't imagine what it must be like to constantly long for something that never seems to happen for you and I can see why you may find it so hard to be among those who 'seem to have it so easy' but just from being on here this short time has shown me that isn't usually the case as most people have a story to tell, (that includes me, and one day when I am ready, I will share it with you all) and I think its important we as a team can celebrate the good as well as be here for the not so good times.

I think that is the beauty of a team like Pingus, people from all walks of life all taking different journey, can come together to offer love, support and hope to each other when they need it most. Another wonderful thing about somewhere like this is because you are with like minded people when someone like you Subaru (and you too today LM hun :hugs:) is having a really off day and feeling totally down in the dumps we can see it for what it really is, and all rally round to offer support, as sometimes we all just need a big hug.

So Nicky I know you have tried three times lately to off load the board but I am with the others on this one, you are stuck with it (and us!)

xxx


----------



## Chris77

Oh Subaru :hugs: I know it isn't easy and I know how you feel. :hugs: But everyone who is now preggers were once exactly where we are right now and at some point, we too, will be where they are and be a guiding light to others struggling through this difficult journey. :hugs:

Nicky, you aren't going anywhere! :nope: You started this team! :hugs:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Nicky you ain't going nowhere, my LO is 5 months and i STILL keep up with in here, as I like to see people get their BFP's. Noone more so than youas you were here at start making up the name with me! :haha: It is hard and as said before, using a Baby and Bump forum we cannot stay away from something that hurts us!

:hugs: for you all, some days are hard some sayd will be easy, but don't let it ever get to you, keep up normaly day to day life, and people say when relaxed you catch. Not as easy done but we can try....


----------



## shmoo75

Sorry I've been awol lately its just I have been super silly busy at work and, not been getting up early enough to get on B&B in the mornings before going to work. We all feel like this at some points weather we have been ttc for 1 cycle or 50!!! Nicky my lovely preggo friend don't you dare go anywhere! We need you and you need us! By the way I have no idea as of date I will be testing as I think my stupid body is broken!!! CBFP still saying Low!!!! I will be testing in Otober at some point will confirm date once I have gotten my Peak. If I ever get my peak that is!!!


----------



## Anababe

Morning :wave:

Aw Nicky, it wouldn't be team pingu without you! You cant go anywhere :hugs:

Good luck shmoo, hope you get a peak soon! :dust:

xxx


----------



## Chris77

Morning ladies :hi:


----------



## toby2

big hugs for all those feeling it at the moment(((((((((((((((((((())))))))))))))
i think what lyns says!
I have found it tough to come on here at times so just stay away for a bit but always new i was welcome back and have had so muh support from everyone on here
lots of love
xx


----------



## Su11

Hey Ladies.
Old & New iykwim

How are you all.

Sorry not been about much on here - ive not been avoiding you all but sometime find it hard to come on here at times as no one really chats to me anymore and its like ive done something wrong and im very over sensitive to stuff like that - sure its prob just me but thats the way it seems.

hope your all good .


Hugs all round and lots of :dust: to all you ladies.

Hope we can see lots of BFPs this for you all soon.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Awww Su11 big :hug: hun

im sorry you have been feeling like this :(

do you mean the Pingus havent spoken to you? or the forum in general?

coz nobody here would ever want you to feel that way hunni :hugs:

Im always around if you ever want someone to chat to babe :friends: xx


----------



## Su11

sometimes hun - soz took alot to for me to write that.

Just sometimes i post and say hi and no one responds and then someone else posts and that person gets responses - makes you feel bit crappy so thats not why ive not really posted on Pingu thread and i mainly go into peoples journals.


Thanks hun - dont want to make anyone feel bad or anything. Im very social and dont like people to not like me or think bad of me

Prob just me being over sensitive and hormonal lol.

:hugs:

and your not allowed to leave pingus nicky - its not pingus without you


----------



## NickyT75

Oh im really sorry babe but I know for a fact nobody would deliberately ignore you :hugs:

the only thing I can think of is that you might have posted something small like "hello - just checking in" then someone else would post a question or something that needed a response shortly after you & your post has been accidentally overlooked iyswim? :hugs:

Ive noticed its not as busy around here lately too :( & I often wonder where everyone is :( but I feel bad posting all the time :dohh: as I dont wanna upset anyone either

(im pretty sure our preggo hormones are just making us extra sensitive tho hun so dont worry - we can be hormonal together!) :rofl:

Ive just popped across to your journo to say hello so I'll make more of an effort to visit you from now on babe :friends: xx


----------



## Su11

maybe 

think maaybe im just being over sensitive.

Ahh nicky hun thank you for being so nice.

i popped over to your journal yest - nice to see you have one now.

you dont have to -im just being silly just a hi every now and again is good enough for me 

:hugs:

How you feeling today


----------



## Lyns

Su11, sorry that's made you feel rubbish babes :hugs:

Can I just say though, that sometimes, I think, on forums like these, the way people behave can be very misleading as to how they are with you. For example sweetie, I'm not one for doing the old :hi: thing...never have been, never will be, but if anyone asks a question, such "what does everyone think of this....or that" then I love a good old discussion, and will jump right in there. Kind of like I never go in chat or anything, cos I like to get into meaningful talk...not just blah blah blah.

I think what i'm trying to say is that what seems like people ignoring you, is very probably just differences in the way people are on here. Lets face it, we are all very different in life, so we're going to be different here. I'd *never *purposefully ignore someone (unless I had really good reason), but I personally just feel useless at chit chat....you know. So I stick to only saying something when I have something worthwhile to say about it.


----------



## NickyT75

Hope you're feeling a bit better now chick? :kiss:

Everyone here is really lovely & I honestly dont know where id be without all of you :friends: xx


----------



## Su11

Hey Lynns . :flower:

I know that and the rational part of my adult mind tells me that but the stupid part makes me over sensitive - know im being silly


----------



## NickyT75

Bloody hormones hey? :loopy: :rofl: 

We understand hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Su11

Thanks hun 

know what you mean, has helped me alot - know my journey hasnt been as hard as some but i found it a great help being on here and so glad shmoo told me bout it.

:hugs:

I know bloody hormones - oh has nocknamed me the hormonal bint lol


----------



## Su11

nicknamed not nocknamed lol

haha

:haha:


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hugs2: Su11

Sorry to hear you've been feeling that way hunni ... Ive not been around as much as normal, work during the day is a nightmare at the mo as so busy, and almost been caught on here once too which was a bit scary lol, so being extra careful now, and evenings as/when I can get on here ... but had my moments when I just needed a few days away iykwim ... I wouldnt dream of ignoring anyone here in bnb ... here's another :hugs2: for you hunni ... xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Pingus :hi:

Whats everyone got planned for the weekend?

Im home alone as all my friends have gone to Blackpool to get :drunk: & so has my hubby!! :shock:

So its just me Barney & Gizmo at home and tbh they dont have much to say for themselves! :rofl: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning All,

Hugs Su ... Im sorry you have felt like that I would never intentially ignore you, sometimes I pop in and have to skim thru posts in a rush and then left a quick message so Im sorry If I have ever made you feel like this. 

Havent got much planned this weekend, am still in bed atm! OH needs to fix his dads car today I think and possibly a trip down the severn valley tomorrow but will just play it by ear. Think I may just go back to sleep for a lil bit am so tired but then the weekend seems to disappear in no time at all! 

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## NickyT75

How did your lectures go hun? did you manage to get through them without being sick? xx


----------



## hope&faith09

On Thursday they went really well felt good to be back saw some friends and wasnt sick at uni at all, was a lil before and when I got back but then on Friday I got up to go and collapsed was so dizzy so ended up back in bed so missed them. I just wish I felt normal when I wake up in the morning rather than having no idea what my body is going to do to me during the day if you see what I mean? x x x


----------



## NickyT75

Hope - :hug: I know its hard but we just have to remind ourselves that we've wished for this for so long & it all means our LO's are growing inside us :)

Lets face it... if we woke up tomorrow feeling normal we'd be worried sick that something was going wrong :hugs:

Keep your chin up babe :kiss: xx


----------



## hekate

hello girls!

Have been wondering whether or not to post as I felt like Nicky and I really don't want to upset anyone....so thought maybe I should stay away....

but when I came on here this morning and saw all of you supporting each other (sorry su:hugs: would never intentionally ignore you!) I remembered what Team Pingu is all about!

Fact is that I am in no other "groups", am not a journal type and don't post much on the general forum...Team Pingu has therefore been my "safe place"...sometimes I could not come on here, because it was too hard, but most times this was the only thing that kept me going! My Rock! Thanks you girls for that!

TTC is not an easy thing for most of us and I have spent many dark hours and days even before getting to the ttc-part....but pregnancy as welcome as it is to all of us can have it's own dark places too! And I think it would be very sad if we suddenly stopped caring for each other! 

So HUGS to all and thank you girls for being here!


----------



## Chris77

Hello ladies :hi:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Chris :hi:

how are things with you? xx


----------



## Anababe

Hey :wave:

Hope your all ok :hugs:

I'm full term tomorrow! :shock: another blue pingu will be arriving soon! :mrgreen:

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

:wohoo: OMG! Simone how exciting! :wohoo:

Cant wait to see pics of little Logan :cloud9: are you nervous? xx


----------



## Chris77

Hi again ladies :hi: Doing alot of popping in and out today as DH and I are busy running around. Hopefully though in a couple of hours, I can sit and relax with the laptop. 

I have such a craving for Reese's Peanut Butter Cups....and not the big ones either...only the little ones as that's what I'm picturing in my head everytime I think of it. :rofl: So, I'm off to go buy a bag. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Ooooooh! cravings! :happydance: hope its a sign for you Chris! :dust: xx


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Nicky...I'm hoping my less erraticness on my chart is because I'm preggo.......but we shall see.....it can take a dive to the bottom of Mt EVerest on any given day...but shhhhhhhhhhh.........let's not say that too loud!! :rofl:

Anababe...so exciting!! :yipee: Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning pingus!

Sorry I havent been around for a couple of days, not been feeling too good. After DH's bout of man-flu, seems I picked up his germs and I have a chest infection ... felt sooo tired yesterday, just vegged out on the sofa catching up on stuff i had recorded on sky+. So tired again today too, another quiet day for me!

Anababe ... so exciting today is the day you needed to get to, to be able to have your home birth ... cant wait to hear more, lil Logan will be here soon! xx

Hope everyone is having a relaxing Sunday :hugs: xx


----------



## noja

:hi: all,hope everyone doing well. :flower:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girls :friends:

LM :hug: sorry you are feeling poorly hun

noja - :hi: how are things with you? :kiss: xx


----------



## Chris77

Hey ladies :hi:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hello everyone!

Just been doing a few rounds of reading up on how peeps are ... getting there as so much to catch up on ... so if I havent stopped by your house yet, I will get there eventually ... xx

WFH today, as still not feeling too well. Bloomin' chest infection!!

So I called the surgery today, and got an appt to see the same Dr this arvo, to discuss next steps (referral), scared=yes, worried=yes, as I didnt expect to get to this stage, but then none of us to I guess, but hey, still gonna keep on :sex: ... well unless DH's its drop off first! :rofl: 

Seems my next fertile window of opportunity is next weekend, and DH is not working :happydance: ... so when he said to me the other evening, what are we going to do ... I said :sex::sex: and more :sex: :rofl: 

(coz my window of giving birth before his brothers wedding in France early next August is slipping away, by my reckoning this could be the last cycle to make sure it happens before that, or I will have to have an emergency plan in place should I start screaming holy murder when labour starts as they are giving their vows! Plz :nope:)

Anyway, not dressed yet, working from sofa, reallymust get something to eat (read: soup) and then get showered and dressed before I head to the drs!

:hugs: everyone xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

:hi: everyone, we don't intentionally leave anyone out! ANd noone is leaving either ! :hugs:

Anababe full term. o m g !!
Su chin up hun!
schmoo - my old lllllllooooooooooooong cycle friend lol! ok so i had one long cycle but was same time as your first ones!
nicky and uhm hekate oops yey for sickness still, sorry but yes its always good
and everyone else :hi: in a rush to go to baby massage but have to wake madam up!!

SHe can now sit up fr a while alone, and her bottom teeth are coing through, loves being on her feet, and loves finger food. She's only bloody 5 months lolol!


----------



## Chris77

Morning/Afternoon ladies :hi: 

Ugh...Monday again. Mondays always make me wanna :cry: in the morning. I'm fine now but when I got up this morning (like every Monday morning) I wanted to :cry:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I wanted to have a weepy Monday too. Really didn't want to come to work! Ack! This cycle is going to be a little tricky. I have dog dit for my boss on my ovulation day. It could work as long as it happens on time. A day later and it's gonna have to drive back home and then back to my boss house. I guess alittle road trip would be well worth a :bfp: Going to try morning :sex: instead of at night when he gets off work and see if that helps.

Fx for you Chris!!

LM I hope you get to feeling bettter really soon, I know you're pretty miserable right now.:hugs2:

Will check back in later ladies , hope your day goes well!!


----------



## Chris77

thanks I keep going back and forth thinking, "oh I really might me" to "no there's no way" :dohh: I just have to wait and see what my temps due these next couple of days. It's this whole waiting part and the anticipation that's killing me!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies. 

Sorry you had a not good morning this morning Chris and PS and hope things pick up soon LM x x x 

Well I was ok until I woke up! Had an email off my dissertation tutor saying we all have to come in for a meeting tomorrow which is my day off and that we will be meeting at 8.30AM. Which if I wasnt suffering would be bad but its at least an hour into uni will be alot worse tomorrow with traffic etc at that time in the morning and we all have to attend so thats made me feel really bad as mornings arent my best time atm but i will give it ago. Sorry just had to have a lil rant all emotional today and I collapsed earlier OH wants to take me into docs when he gets back from work ... I just wana sleep! x x x


----------



## LittleMermaid

So thats it all done, been to see the Dr .. he processed what was needed on his puter, printed off a form ticked all the boxes, and will send off today to the hospital requesting us a consultation ... eek!

Whilst I was there he had a listen to my chest, and confirmed I have a chest infection and prescribed me some antibiotics for the next week to shift it! We had to laugh tho as I said to him, I feel as tho I have an egg stuck in the back of my throat, to which he rather wittingly replied "_well maybe thats the one uve been waiting for, lets hope it drops!_" ... so we had to both laugh at that, coz as I said to him I hadnt thought of it like that when I said it! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

just popping in quickly to give everyone :hug:

I dont feel well at all :( so I wont write much... will catch up properly with everyone when im feeling a bit more human :hugs: xx


----------



## Chris77

Aww sorry you're feeling ill Nicky. :hugs: Feel better soon. :kiss:


----------



## Lyns

Just had an email from Access Dignostics with a one day 10% discount code.....see thread in TTC for details. Just thought I'd pop it in here as well as I know some of us don't venture not the main forums much xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...diagnostics-10-discount-code.html#post3166517


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi - This is Sarahs other half Dave. Just to let you know she has been admitted to hospital in severe pain not really sure whats going on yet but she wanted me to let you all know.


----------



## Lyns

hope&faith09 said:


> Hi - This is Sarahs other half Dave. Just to let you know she has been admitted to hospital in severe pain not really sure whats going on yet but she wanted me to let you all know.

Oh my goodness, please know that all of us here will be praying and keeping our fingers crossed all is OK.

Please give her all our love and big hugs to you too, you must be worried! Thanks for letting us know! x


----------



## hope&faith09

I am very worried and just want to be with her but the doctors said to come back and sort some stuff out for her, so I will see her later and hopefully update when I get back and thank you I know you have all been a big support to her.


----------



## Chris77

Oh no!! Please tell her she's in my thoughts and prayers. I really hope everything is okay.


----------



## LeaArr

Oh goodness. I hope everything is ok and her pain gets sorted very soon. :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## sam*~*louize

ohh gosh! FX for you all!


----------



## NickyT75

hope&faith09 said:


> Hi - This is Sarahs other half Dave. Just to let you know she has been admitted to hospital in severe pain not really sure whats going on yet but she wanted me to let you all know.

Oh no!!! im so sorry to hear this :(

please send her all our love :hugs: she will be in our thoughts so please let us know how she is getting on xx


----------



## noja

Hello Dave, please let Hope know she and you are in our thoughts and prayers at the minute. Both of you must be terrified. Please keep us posted.


----------



## LittleMermaid

Thinking of you H&F and DH too :hugs2: xx


----------



## noja

:bfn:for me today. Kinna fades to insignificance when you think about what Hope must be going through tonight. Is anyone else ever amazed at how involved we become in eachother's lives despite the fact the the most of us have never met?


----------



## Pretty Sakura

hope&faith09 said:


> Hi - This is Sarahs other half Dave. Just to let you know she has been admitted to hospital in severe pain not really sure whats going on yet but she wanted me to let you all know.




Oh my goodness!! I really hope everything is ok. I am definitely praying for her and you both. Thank you for letting us know. Please let us know she's okay when you can. I'm really sorry.:hugs:


----------



## hekate

sending you positive vibes hope and dave!


----------



## NickyT75

Noja - sorry bout the BFN hun but I think you are testing too early in my opinion anyway :hugs:

Is there any news on Sarah yet Dave? :hugs: xx


----------



## Anababe

So sorry to hear about H&F. Thinking about you both :hugs: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi all, Sarah is still in hospital shes being sick constantly and is still in an awful lot of pain and has had some bleeding. The doctors havent been very forthcoming with what they think is going on so we are sitting in the dark really. I know she is very worried and she was very stressed before any of this happened with university but now everything is 10 times worse. Thanks ladies.


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks for the update Dave... Please tell her we are thinking of her & praying for everything to be ok :hugs:

Love & :hug: to all 3 of you :friends: xx


----------



## Cocobelle

Dave I have every thing crossed that Hope is soon up and about and that every thing is ok. Thinking of you both xx


----------



## Chris77

Dave, you guys continue to be in my thoughts. :hugs: I hope everything is okay.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Dave, you guys are in my prayers and I truely hope everything is going to be okay. Sending :hugs: to the 3 of you!


----------



## toby2

hiya pingu ladies
hopeandfaith am thinking of you and hope everything is ok, what a scary thing to happen((((((()))))))))
Nicky hope you are feeling better soon, you really are suffering with your ms((((())))))
lots of love to everyone else,hope you are all ok?
xx


----------



## Lyns

Hey all....hope we all well today. Thinking lots of Sarah (H&F) and Dave, and praying all will be OK for them xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Thinking of you Sarah and Dave ~(thanks for keeping us posted) Hope all is ok xxx


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Lyns :hi:


----------



## noja

Thanks for keeping us posted Dave, still thinking of you both. Hope the doctors start talking to you soon, not knowing what's going on must be awful for you both. Please give Sarah a big :hugs: from all the Pingus.


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girls :hi:

How is everyone today? :kiss: xx


----------



## Chris77

Hi girls :hi:

Temp took a bit of a dive this morning. I'm guessing it'll be lower tomorrow and I'll start to spot. I guess it could climb back up so I'm trying to be a little hopeful still. But I think I should just accept defeat so tomorrow morning won't be harder. 

How is everyone?


----------



## shmoo75

Sarah(H&F) & Dave - Hope all is ok and the 3 of you can be at home soon resting and relaxing

Chris - FX for you that :witch: doesn't show and you get a :bfp: this cycle

Still getting Highs and hoping I will get my Peaks tomorrow and Friday so, I will say mytesting date is 16/10 and, I promise to keep to that date as poas CBFM style has cured my of my poas addicition:rofl: poas for 20 mornings on the trot gets abit tiresome so, am looking forward to a couple of wks break from it tbh


----------



## hekate

sarah & dave - hope you are okay....you are in my thoughts

chris - sorry about your temp going down...how disappointing....hope it goes back up

shmoo -:rofl: at you having enough of poas.....hope you get that peak soon!

nicky - how is the sickness going hun?

hugs to everyone....sorry I am never good at remembering what everybody wrote....:hugs:


I had my consultant appointment today....
I had been referred by the midwife due to being told years ago I had an irregular heartbeat and because of thyroid problems in my family.....
the appointment took all of 5 min....:haha:
he asked me if I am fit:haha:....I said I was healthy....he said nothing....
I explained why I had been referred....he asked if the irregular heartbeat is causing me any problem....I said: no....he said: okay then you can go back to midwife led care.....:rofl:....he did not even listen to my heartbeat :dohh:
(and thyroid blood test came back normal)
what a waste of time! afternoon of work and parking cost!
well anyhow this is the news I wanted to hear! so all is well!:happydance:


----------



## hekate

sorry - weird double post - so deleted it


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Hekate glad you got good news! Hope it stays that way.

Chris I'm sorry youre temp is going down. It's sad to watch but still better than seeing a bfn. Hope this new cycle is a lucky one for you!


----------



## Chris77

I'm forever the optimist and hoping it'll shoot back up tomorrow. :dohh: :rofl: I'm buying myself a "feel good" outfit and accessory tonight after work....just in case it doesn't. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Chris77 said:


> I'm forever the optimist and hoping it'll shoot back up tomorrow. :dohh: :rofl: I'm buying myself a "feel good" outfit and accessory tonight after work....just in case it doesn't. :rofl: :rofl:



Shame on me for not having more PMA!!:dohh: I hope it goes up too and stays there!! But if it doesn't that's ok too because you'll look really cute!! ( Just trying to be silly) I hope you enjoy your shopping!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi everyone :hi:

sorry I havent been around but im having a pretty shitty time in my home life at the moment *sigh* :(

just wanted to see if anyone had heard any news from Dave & Sarah?

Love & :dust: to you all :hugs: xx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Nicky I"m sorry things are rough for you home!! :hugs: Haven't heard any news but I am anxiou too. I just want to know they are ok!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Sarah still in hospital, she was really hoping to come home today but no luck. She said she would prefer to be stuck in bed at home at least she can cuddle the dog and watch the tv. I think she will be on another drip over night as she still isnt taking in enough fluids and is very dehydrated, they have also said they will scan tomorrow, dont know why they couldnt do this before. 

She sends her love and hopes you are all ok.


----------



## NickyT75

thanks for the update Dave

send Sarah our love :hugs: xx


----------



## Chris77

Dave, thank you for the update. Please send Sarah our love. :hugs:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I hope everything goes well with the scan and that Sarah gets rehydrated really soon so she can go home!! Thank you for keeping posted. She's in the hospital and hopes we're ok...She's too sweet. Can't wait to have her back online and healthy!!:hugs:


----------



## Lyns

*Dave*, thanks for being such a fab OH and updating us on Sarah's behalf, we do worry our our girls in here.:hugs:

Glad to here she getting closer to being able to come home. I am praying that the scan will show everything as OK.

Other news for me Pingu's, is that this month at least Clomid seems to be doing tis job and I'm expecting to Ov tomorrow on CD14. I'm very excited as the last time I ov'd that early was a succesful cycle! 

So *Shmoo*....if your CBFM has been behaving and given you a peak today like you expected (and mine did) then you got yourself a testing buddy! Although I will undoubtedly POAS ridiculously early as I was robbed of the chance last month with AF pitching up early!

Hope everyone else is just tickety boo! xxx


----------



## Chris77

Oh Lyns, that's great news about O'in on CD 14! Good luck to you!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## toby2

:flower: for all the lovely pingu ladies
xx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

MY FX for you Chris and Lyns!! Hope you both catch your eggies!!!:hugs:


----------



## noja

Hi everyone.:hi:
Dave-thanks for letting us know, more :hugs: to Hope. 
Chris and Lyns-go get those eggies gilries!!!!
Hekate, how ahve you been doing? glad to hear your appointment went so....quickly!!!! 
Have a :hugs:Nicky, hope things work themselves out for you. 
Other than that hope everyone is doing well. Anyone testing in the next wee while?


----------



## noja

:witch: got me. I knew I wasn't pregnant anyway but I still feel I've been hit by a whopping great big bus.:cry::cry:
Was doing so well on staying relaxed and upbeat.To hell with that I just want to stay inside FOREVER!!!!!


----------



## hekate

sarah & dave - hope scan goes well!:hugs:

noja - sorry the old witch got you...never easy:hugs:

lyns - :happydance: for ovulating soon! hope it is a lucky little egg!


I got a migraine from hell....even been sick with it this morning....and was really scared as last I had it I started bleeding....but that was probably just coincidence....you know me: paranoid-Anni!
other then that I am fine....have been feeling lots of little flutters the last few days...so cute!:cloud9:


----------



## NickyT75

Noja - big :hug: babe its so crap when :witch: arrives even tho you try to prepare yourself for it :( 

Hekate... Ooooooowwww! migraines are terrible so you really have my sympathy :hugs: Ive only had 1 so far this pregnancy (touch wood I wont get any more) but I usually only get them when im pregnant so there'll prob be more to come yet :argh: xx


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

Temp took a nose dive this morning so AF will probably come sometime today. No sign of the :witch: yet though.

I'm okay about it....I mean obviously I'm really really disappointed. I was on such a high yesterday I really thought I was pregnant. But oh well....I'm not going to let it get me down and make me miserable. That certainly won't help matters any. :nope: 

:dust: :dust: to all you other ladies in the 2ww!!

Headaches........I had a very bad one for about 4 days straight now. :cry: I actually think they're migraines. Finally took 3 Advil this morning and it's gone away (for now).


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hope H&F is ok :hugs:

Nicky whats up hun? (runs off to find her journal ;) ) chin up !!

:hi: all!


----------



## NickyT75

Chris - sorry bout the temp drop :hugs:

youd know if your headache was a migraine tho hun coz youd have no choice other than to lie in a darkened room until it passed
apart from the actual pain, your vision would be disturbed (flashes in front of your eyes/blurring/tunnel vision) & youd feel really sick & most likely be vomiting too

its horrendous... i wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy tbh xx


----------



## Chris77

Well last night my headache was so bad I did vomit....had a flash of light too, but I also have a bad retina problem that causes that too so can't be certain if the flashes were from the headache or my retinas....but they are extremely painful. DH doesn't know how I function. I have a very high tolerance for pain apparently.

I was laying in a dark room all night and it was still so painful I thought my head was going to explode....felt like my brain was being crushed.


----------



## hope&faith09

Update on Sarah - She had an injection today that has finally stopped her being sick for the minute but she is so down at the moment we're not really sure why she just feels like crying all the time and is so depressed. On a positive note she had a scan and everything is ok. Im just hoping my baby picks herself up soon.


----------



## NickyT75

Glad to hear she is picking up a bit Dave :) and thats great news about the scan :happydance:

tell her we all send our love & hope she is home soon :hugs: xx


----------



## shmoo75

H&F and Dave - Glad scan showed bubs is ok fx she picks up really soon and you have her home back with you

Nicky - How are feeling today hun?

Lyns - :happydance: we are testing buddies hun I got my Peaks yesterday and this morning too :happydance: I will try and not test too soon

Hekate - oh flutters how exciting

Chris77- FX for you hun

Nojo - Sorry hun that :witch: got you :hug:


----------



## Su11

Hiya Pingus :wave:

H&F - glad bubbs is ok - sure all will be fine.

Shmoo - Hey Mrs How ya doing - miss me and belly today :haha: :happydance: for peaks

Sorry :witch: got you Noja

:happydance::happydance: for flutters Hekate - how are you feeling now?

Lynns - :happydance::happydance: for peaks and being test buddies with Shmoo.

Sammie louise - How is that gorg lil one of yours?

Chris - Hope your migrane/headache goes.

LM - where are ya?

Alls good over in my house - got scan on mon so we will know if we got a :pink: or :blue: :baby: to add to the Pingu collection

:hugs: & :dust: to all


----------



## sam*~*louize

she's super thanks su, such a good baby! *touch wood* waiting for her tooth to *pop* through!!


----------



## Su11

oh bless her.

cant believe she is 5mths already - goes so quick


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Dave,
That is wonderful news about the scan. I hope she gets back to feeling like herself soon and all the sickness goes away. You guys are still in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## shmoo75

Su11 - I missed ya big belly:haha: I have photos of ferret babies to show you will try and get something on my journal but, I don't seem to have much luck with getting my pics on there. 

Sammie - She is gorg hun and, it doesn't seem like over a yr ago that you had only just found out you were preggers.


----------



## Su11

Shmoo =0) missed you too - will c you in just over a week though hey - lucky lady having a week off

:hugs:


----------



## hekate

hope&faith - glad baby is fine and hope sarah is feeling better soon! 

chris - poor chick...that does sound like a migraine

shmoo - yeah for a "peak"...good luck with this cycle!

su11 - so exciting finding out what flavour you are having....let us know as soon as possible!


I am better today, but feel really worn out after over 2 day mirgaine...still got a bit of a headache, but glad it's gone....they seem to get more frequent so, which is worrying.....
My DP is back! she had been visiting a friend for a week in france....so I am really happy! only one week and I will be away in Germany for 2 weeks....it's a shame we can never go for longer than a few days together as it is just too much for anybody else to look after the animals!


----------



## shmoo75

Su11 - Only 2 more sleeps then you find out if you are having a L or G:happydance: I know i am lucky a :moo: having 1wk off but, you my dear will be off for vey long time soon

Hekate - :happydance: for 1wk to go until you get to visit family

Chris77 - How are doing?

I just had some EWCM?! I got my peaks yesterday and Thursday so, whats up with this? Oh well will :sex: tonight anyway so all bases are covered - hopefully that is will know in 2wks time!


----------



## noja

Dave-great to hear your baby is fine, hope Hope gets out soon.
Hekate-good to hear your migrane has gone, look after yourself and build up your strength again. Did you tell your family about the pregnancy or did you decide to leave until you go over next week? Very exciting! They'll be over the moon for you!!! :hugs: BTW, do what animals do you have, apaprt from a cat obviously?!!!? 
Sammielouise-we like stories about good babies, helps give us confidence for when we get ours. :baby::rofl:
Hope everyone's enjoying their weekends. I'm going up and down a lot. :witch: hasn't started in full force yet (at least hadn't last time I checked-sorri-TMI:blush:) which is absolutely wrecking my head cos there is always that itsy-bitsy tiny little glimmer of hope that she won't. Mother nature is a cruel, cruel lady. 
Going to fry my brain watching Strictly Come Dancing tonight and maybe Sex in the City on DVD. The fire is lit and most of my ironing is done.Might even have a wee :wine: What's anyone else up to? 
:hugs: to all.
Noja


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies, Im back have finally been released and feel so much better being home. Thank you for all your support over the last few days lately I have really appreciated it and have been waiting to get home to thank you all. 

Sorry the old with bag got you Noja I really wish she had stayed away from you. 
Hows things going Nicky? Hope your feeling a bit better. 

Hope everyone else is ok? x x x x


----------



## noja

Hope!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: So good to have you back!!! How are you now? You must have got such such a fright. Dave has been so good though, keeping us posted. I hope you're either in bed or snuggled on a couch at the minute. Tell us about your scan. I know it was a terrible reason to have to have it but did you see your little beanie??? You gave us all such a fright. More :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Well I saw bean, heartbeat there and strong. It has been an awful frightning time and Im still being sick but it hasnt been too bad today. Have been on a drip and sleeping all the time! Last night I slept from 6pm-10pm then woke went loo etc and then slept from 10 till 7 which was good still woke up sick but at least thats not too bad atm will see how I am in the morning, if I have any more bleeding or anything i will be taken straight back in. Havent told my mum im preg yet and some of the sickness maybe due to stress. Got Daves son this weekend which is tiring but hoping D will look after him most of the time so I can take it easy. Thanks again ladies! x x x


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hugs: H&F ... glad to hear you are home ... rest up ... hoping you will be ok now (no more bleeding, and sickness subsides), and no need to go back in. Pleased that lo is all ok too! x


----------



## Pretty Sakura

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey ladies, Im back have finally been released and feel so much better being home. Thank you for all your support over the last few days lately I have really appreciated it and have been waiting to get home to thank you all.
> 
> Sorry the old with bag got you Noja I really wish she had stayed away from you.
> Hows things going Nicky? Hope your feeling a bit better.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok? x x x x

We are so glad you are home!!! And most importantly that you are doing better!! And that you got to hear a good strong heartbeat. You have a very sweet Dh to keep us posted and let us know you were ok. Hope things continue to get better!:hugs:


----------



## jem_5500

Hi gorgeous ladies

How are you doing? SOrry I been a stranger I will go back thru and really catch up xxx

H&F you take it easy honey xxx

How are the rest of you doing been thinking of you although missinf in attendance.

Well this LO seems keen to meet us. Been contrcacting, waters leaking and basically I home as cannot do much had steroids antibiotics and poss induction in less that 2 weeks. The hosp want me to move about as would rather bubs comes itself as I am threatenign pre term labour. But at 34+1 this baby is measureing est weight of 5lb 15oz!! with a massive head ouch!

I will catch up proerly and hope agian you are all well xxx


----------



## shmoo75

H&F - So glad you are back and fx that you wont need to go back into hospital

Nojo - hows the :witch: being to you? Has she shown up properly yet? Hate when she dithers as it gives us such false hope :hugs:

Chris77 - Are you testing yet? FX you get a :bfp: hun

Well, I am now in the 2ww and will be testing on 16th Oct. Hope you are all having a good weekend


----------



## sam*~*louize

Hope glad your ok, rest up and hope no more bleeing for you!

JEM! at least your coming up for 35 weeks, so bubs will be fine im sure, also steroids to help! Keep us posted!


----------



## noja

Hi ladies, well witchy has not yet launched. I'm gonna tell you all where my head is at the mo so you'll be there to pick up the pieces when needed. 
For the last 2 weeks I've noticed a lot of CM, well at least I think that's what it is, it's like just before it goes clear at 0 time, a bit whitish and all that (TMI-sorry:blush:). On Friday morning when I wiped there was red mixed with this. A bit more yesterday morning. Nothing at all either between or since that. I have no time of the month cramps although a bit uncomfy and bloated. I have had tender boobs since last Tuesday on and off. I am now 2 days late. I tested last Monday and got a BFN as you know. The other test is in the apartment in Omagh and I've been in Donegal so I won't get to test again until tonight. I can't help wondering if maybe.....????The possibility is in my head now so I know it's gonna hurt like hell when AF turns up- which she ultimately will. I'm fairly certain ovulation was day 17, possibly 18, def not as late as day 19 as I did OPK on 18 and 19,and the line was gone on day 19, by CM I'd reckon day 17. That puts me at cycle day 34 and 17 DPO.
I'm trying really hard not to raise my hopes here, *please* somebody, give me a reality check. Prepare me for the worst. :cry:


----------



## hope&faith09

I have my fingers firmly crossed for you Noja, just try and keep your chin up hun. Im not really sure what else to say as things sound good but keeping quietly positive for you x x x Lots of sticky bean dust x x x


----------



## shmoo75

Noja - Oh hun. I would say wait until morning to test with FMU as, that will have strongest concentration of hcg hormone hun. I know its not easy waiting but, I think its best that you do wait until tomorrow morning love. Hugs and kisses to you. Stay strong and calm:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Noja, I really hope this is your :bfp: making a late entrance. Even if you try to tell yourself it's not it wont help. Just remember we'll be here to matter what answer you get and that it will be ok. And that if this isn't it for you. it will be very soon!! FX! :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Welcome home Sarah hunni :yipee: so glad you are doing better

Hiya Jem :hi: OMG! your LO might be here soon! :shock:

Noja - I have everything crossed for you babe but I agree with Pretty Sakura... we will all be here for you no matter what the result :hugs:

:wave: to everyone else (sorry my mind has gone blank & I cant remember who wrote what!!) :dohh:

:dust: to all the lovely TTCers :kiss: xx


----------



## Lyns

Awww, Noja, I can understand why you are so excited! How long is your LP normally? xx


----------



## hekate

hope - glad you are back home...hope you feel a lot better soon!

jem- I have been wondering about you...can't believe you are already that far along! and meeting the little one early....good luck!

noja - hope you are okay....really the whole ttc thing is such and emotionally messy business! sending you lots of hugs and really, really hoping that your will get your BFP!


Hugs to all!


----------



## hekate

noja said:


> ....
> Hekate-good to hear your migrane has gone, look after yourself and build up your strength again. Did you tell your family about the pregnancy or did you decide to leave until you go over next week? Very exciting! They'll be over the moon for you!!! :hugs: BTW, do what animals do you have, apaprt from a cat obviously?!!!? ...
> Noja

we have 3 dogs and 5 cats.....the dogs are quite elderly now and molly (the oldest) is really struggling with her legs.....and she is.. uhm a bit incontinent....lol....2 of the cats are old too and one has a long-term skin condition and the other has just been diagnosed to have a tumor....so all in all it's more like a nursing home for pets.....lol....but I would not want to be without them! the cat in my avatar is ruby and she is a little mischief at times....giving the dogs a run for their money...bless her...she is only playing mind!


as for my family being over the moon....well not quite.....have felt too hurt to mention it on here before, but slowly getting over it....
I told my grandmother on the phone about 2 weeks ago and she said: Did you have to do that? ....which "translated" means: on top of being a lesbian (and vegan) do you have to go and have children in that situation as well....
I live about 3 countries away (btw in a stable relationship for 7 years, both working) and she worries about what the neighbours might think....whilst the neighbours really could not care less!
I think it's a really crass to say that about any pregnancy....let alone your grandchild!
I have not heard from her or anybody she may have told (my grandfather or father) since.....still I am staying with my best mate when I am over there, who has always been more of a family to me than my bio-family...
sorry about the rant!


----------



## NickyT75

Aw Hekate :hug:

sorry your gran reacted like that :( but dont let her take the shine off things for you babe :hugs:

I think older people generally just dont realise that times have changed now and people are a lot more accepting than they used to be when they were our age (besides... who gives a crap what small-minded neighbours/other people may think?) :grr:

Im sorry she upset you hun but im sure she'll change her tune when your little one arrives & she sees what a lovely family you make :hugs: xx


----------



## noja

Evening ladies. Well, thankfully I didn't waste my last HPT cause AF showed up proper a couple of hours ago-she was bound to once I wrote that last post, it's her nasty way. :growlmad:Thank you for all the hugs and encouragement. I know I was grasping at a very thin straw, thank you for not pointing that out. :hugs:

Now, I'm just relieved the wait is over. I had a drive of just over an hour to get to the apartment this evening. It was the most beautiful evening and the world looking fabulous clothed in its Autumn splendor. The moon came out- a perfect silver ball suspended over the Sperrin Mountains, and somehow, my hurting little soul was soothed. 
So now, we're officially on a break from TTC for a wee while. My wee heart can't take another bashing just at the minute. So for the next wee while I'm really gonna try to concentrate on not concentrating on making babies IYKWIM.
DH rang earlier, he's on his way back from Scotland. His gran isn't well (this is his mum's mum and his mother died when he was only 3) so obviously this is really hard from him. The man who has made my life a better place to be must therefore come first. So ladies, if you see the slightest hint of me straying from the 'taking a break' path please, please put me right back on it and make me behave!!! 


Hekate, I'm sorry about how your gran reacted, that must hurt like hell. And for the 'situation' into which you will be bringing a child-I think your baby will be blessed. He\she will know the love of two woman who obviously have HUGE hearts (I reckon you can judge a person fairly well by how they treat their pets!!!!:flower:), who have obviously gone to some effort to bring a new life into the world and who will provide a loving, stable home of which he/she will be absolute centre. I also think Nicky is right, put the baby in her arms and she'll be sold. 
Lyns-my LP is usually spot on 14 days which is why I got the old hopes up. But Im not even thinking about such things for a while now...really!! 
Hope-take care of yourself this week. Great to have you home.
Sorry for such a HUGE post everyone-apologies!! :blush:
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## noja

BTW, for the first time in about 20 years I have no cramps!!!:happydance: Go acupuncture! :thumbup:


----------



## hekate

thanks so much nicky and noja....you both made me cry! thank you both for being so kind and caring!


----------



## hekate

I am so sorry the witch messed with you! I totally understand wanting and needing a break from ttc..it can be so very draining with it's emotional roller coasters...I hope having a break will help you feel better! and I truly hope that it is your turn for a baby soon!

on the acupuncture: it truly is magic isn't it? I should go back to it....it done wonders for my migraines in the past


----------



## Anababe

Hello :wave:

Hope your all ok :hugs:

Hekate - Im sorry she reacted like that, unfortunately theres always going to be somebody who doesnt agree. I was very upset when my brother found out i was pregnant and he refused to talk about the pregnancy to me, he told my mum that he didnt agree and didnt think 'people like me' should have children.. but just as i thought as soon as he saw Caeden he loved him and shows him off to his friends when i go down there now. He hasnt really spoke about this pregnancy but im sure he'll be fine once he sees Logan. Its hard when a family member reacts like that and it does hurt but its only ignorance and usually not meant in such a nasty way, as it seems to come across. You deserve this baby so much and i know you are going to make great parents :hugs: :kiss:

big :hug: for everyone else and :dust: to those testing soon :hugs:

xxx


----------



## jem_5500

Hey lovelies,

What a lot going on, Noja fingers crossed keeping fingers crosse dhoney xxx

Hekate I am sorry peoples reactions are sometimes just not understandable. People to come round and you will be great parents there is no one who can jusdge you on that as you know you will do everything you can and more xxx


I have o admit my friends were really bad and not great when they found out and past few days they are like different people and I could ask for me-shows people can change their tune.

Looking forward to hearing more good news....oh and dont get a kitten so close to having a baby it adds to the chaos ha ha. We also having a new conservatory built in 3 weeks....mmmmmm going to be interesting if bumps is here next week!! SHITE thats scarey!

You take care lovelies xxx Sorry again I am been so rubish xx


----------



## Chris77

Hello All!! :hi:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Hi Chris!! How's your Monday so far?


----------



## Su11

Hey :wave:

Well had the scan today and impleased to tell you all were uping the Pingu numbers by one lil :blue: :baby:

so so so happy.

:cloud9:



sorry pic is not very clear 

:hugs: & :dust: to all


----------



## HoneySunshine

Well *Su*, that makes me even more convinced mine is :blue: too!! we always said we were having the same!!

Which means Ill probably be late if he's anything like his Daddy!! :rofl: lazy little boys!

*Jem*, I cant believe youre so far along already!! :haha: yey!! I forget that other people's tickers move along as well as mine! :dohh:

*Simone*, apart from giving birth, you got anything planned for Caedens bday?

*Hekate*, sorry your family arent so supportive :hugs: you deserve this baby as much as anyone else!! Its gonna be so loved by you and DP, if your family are willing to cut their nose off to spite their faces and not realise what a little miracle your baby is then its their loss! Theyll be missing out xx

*Noja* - sometime a break from ttc does us the world of good, it worked for me and DH, after 28 months of trying we stopped for 2 months, then got our :bfp: the cycle we started back, I do put it down to us not having expectations coz we were about to go under fertitily, so we resigned to the fact it wasnt gonna happen! then bam! Nature has a funny way of doing things :shrug: So I hope it works for you too xx

Hope, Im so glad youre feeling better and LO is ok, you had us all worried! Take it easy xxx

*Nicky, Lyns, Pretty Sakura & Chris*, hope youre all well!! :flower:

Hiya *Sammie*!! :wave:

Sorry if I miss anyone!!


----------



## shmoo75

Su11 - :happydance: for a lil baby boy!!:happydance:

Honey & Anababe - Not long for you two now!

Jem - Wow can't believe your LO could be here before your EDD. How exciting don't over exerate yourself hun just relax and try and enjoy the last of your pregnancy 

Hekate - sorry your family are being unsupportive most important thing is that your LO is going to be well loved :hugs::hugs:

Roll on the next 10 days when I can hopefully test as long as :witch: doesn't show that is


----------



## HoneySunshine

hi Shmoo! :wave:


----------



## sam*~*louize

:hi: all !

Good luck you all heading closer to the Birth Day!!

Hekate - chin up hun, not everyone agrees with everything, but your happy, in stable relationship, so keep smiling hun!


----------



## hekate

su11 - huge congrats on having a little boy!

hugs to all!


----------



## NickyT75

hekate said:


> su11 - huge congrats on having a little boy!
> 
> hugs to all!

:rofl: 

I must have a serious case of preggo brain... coz when i saw this I was like :shock: OMG!!! :saywhat: :shock:

I thought you meant she'd had him!! :dohh: (even tho I know she just posted about the scan results earlier! :dohh: :rofl:

Silly moo arent I? :blush: :rofl: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Nicky you're so silly!:rofl: 
Su congrats on you're boy!
Hekate don't wait around for anyone's approval. I'm sure you and your dp will be wonderful loving parents! They'll come around later, don't let it put a damper on enjoying your pregnancy! Sending you many :hugs:
And to the rest of you pingu ladies I hope you have a wonderful rest of the evening! :hugs2:


----------



## toby2

hello pingu ladies hope everyone is ok?have been keeping up with the news even when not posting
hope you all have a good day
xx


----------



## Su11

Thanks Girls - were pretty chuffed ( with exception to his big bro - DS is not happy with the news at min lol - bless him) - FX his big belly just means hes bit chubby but alls good - :cloud9:

Nicky - your so funny - bless ya :haha:
preggo eggo brain strikes again lol


:hugs: & :dust: to all


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girlies :friends:

Toby :hi: its nice to see you... how are you feeling? :hugs: xx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Good morning! Hope everyone is has a good day!


----------



## shmoo75

Nicky - :rofl: Bless ya hun! Got to love preggo brain. How are you feeling today hun?

Toby - :wave: hi hun how you doing?

Well i am in the really boring 1st part of the 2ww! No symptoms to spot as to darn early, can't test as to darn early(promised I wouldn't test until next fri anyway!).


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hi everyone!

Ive been lurking :blush: on/off due to being so busy at the mo.

Another 2ww begins as 1 DPO today!

:hugs2: n a sprinkling of :dust: to all xx


----------



## toby2

hey lovely ladies- am doing ok, had a tummy bug over the weekend which is no fun with a bump!
xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

who is incharge of the testing board?


----------



## jem_5500

hey lovelies

LM I wondered where you been u been sooo quiet xx

Well I have spent today rolling around in random pain sleeping and bouncing on my big blue ball plonked in middle of the lounge trying to stop kitty cats playing with it!

Pickle is now sleeping on a Bounty Pack of whic I have now had about 5 of! wouldnt mnd but the first one is rubbish so sulked and got given the new mum one he he much better!

Hope your all ok. I htought Su had a boy and was wondering how u beat me xxxx

Honey your sooo close its scarey now!

Hope the rest of you are ok and your days were not too rainy xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> Lyns - 12th Oct
> Shmoo - 16th Oct
> Subaru555 -
> Little Mermaid - 18th Oct
> Pretty Sakura -
> Krissi -
> Chris77 -
> Wallie -
> Poshie -
> Noja - need update please
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Reikibaby - need update please
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09, LeaArr
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shining Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Tuesday 6th October Update *


Wow!! had to search back lots of pages to find this!! :rofl:

Any updates from anyone??? :dust: good luck to you all! :dust: xx


----------



## Lyns

Supposedly testing around Monday 12th for me.....but am away for the weekend so don't know if and when I'll get chance! xx


----------



## subaru555

Hello ladies....I'm back :blush:

Sorry for having a sub-meltdown and disappearing. I've recently gathered my thoughts and tried really really really hard this month. I don't think I could've done anything more!

Hope this is going to be a successful month for all of us :) 

:hugs:
xxx


----------



## Lyns

:hi: Subaru......nice to see you back hun. Wishing us all luck! We've defintely put in a sterling effort this month for it! xxx


----------



## subaru555

Thanks babe, I know ...anyone would think we would receive a trophy!! :rofl:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Good Luck Subaru and Lyns!!


----------



## shmoo75

Nicky - My test date is 16th Oct.

Subarru - Good to see you back hun. I have my FX for you as well as for Lyns and myself!

I agree Lyns you and I def couldn't of done anymore this cycle. We all def deserve a :bfp: as opposed to a medal or trophy!


----------



## NickyT75

Welcome back Subaru hun :friends: when are you due to test? 

lots of luck to all of you lovely TTCers :dust: we are into a new month so that means the :bfp:'s are due to start rolling in!! :yipee: xx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I am currently in the process of Oing. I will have a date for you the second ff confirms it!!

Aww Shmoo you'll be testing on my dh's bday! Hope you get a your :bfp: 

Subaru and Lyns, my fingers xxx hope you both get your bfp as well!!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hey there, 

Testing date is 18 October! Thanks for adding me on Nicky! :hugs:

So, had a very strange phone call from my doctors surgery this evening, the lady left a message on my mobile asking me to ring her ... I was so worried, thinking that maybe something had been missed on one of the many tests I had done of late ... the lady was most apologetic when I said this, and she explained that she has to be careful not to leave any info which may be heard by someone other than me! So the mystery of it all was that she was calling to schedule me (read: me & DH) our referral appointment at hospital shock: eek!) So as it shows in my updated siggie its scheduled for Thursday 22 October at 11am shock: double eek!).

I guess Im still stunned that it has come through so quick, knowing how most, if not all of the services at hospitals these days are behind schedule, so was reckoning December at the earliest - dont know why but thats what I thought. :shrug:

Anyway, now im scared ... :blush: ... but also rather hoping that this cycle which is due to reveal its outcome on Sunday 18 October is a :bfp: so we dont need the appointment after all! (Pretty pls .... [-o&lt;)


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Lm I hope you get you longed for :bfp: too! Fx! I just want to say your poas addict pic in your siggy is the cutest thing!!


----------



## hekate

Lyns, Pretty Sakura, Subaru, Shmoo and LM keeping everything crossed for you all!


:baby::dust:

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: all the way around!


----------



## subaru555

Thanks Nic, I'm testing on Friday 23rd October. :shock:

I've got funny (weird) vibes this month?

I've no idea why but I was listening to music today and I burst out crying in my car :shrug: Just a lot of emotions recently, think we're all a bit like that.

Feel a cold sensation inside my tummy, it's really strange.

Ah feck knows,

Missed the gym tonight as couldn't keep my eyes open. OH went in a huff because I'm getting muscles, :rofl: He said I think you should just stick to the treadmill :rofl: :haha:

Missed you ladies :)
xxx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Subaru I wish I could get motivated like you and actually use my gym membership.:haha:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Morning Girls! :flower:

Just popping in with :dust: for all those in the 2ww!!

Im now in my own 2ww :shock:


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> Lyns - 12th Oct
> Shmoo - 16th Oct
> Little Mermaid - 18th Oct
> Subaru555 - 23rd Oct
> Pretty Sakura -
> Krissi -
> Chris77 -
> Wallie -
> Poshie -
> Noja - need update please
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Reikibaby - need update please
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09, LeaArr
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shining Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Thursday 8th October Update *



Any more updates from anyone??? :dust: good luck to you all! :dust: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Ahhhhhhhhhhh Katie!!! OMG! im soooooooooooo excited for you!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Subaru - Ive got everything crossed for you chick :dust: :dust:

:hi: Pretty Sakura & everyone else :kiss: xx


----------



## jem_5500

hey my lovelies :hi:

good morning to you all xxxx

good luck to all testing xxx


----------



## Anababe

HoneySunshine said:


> Morning Girls! :flower:
> 
> Just popping in with :dust: for all those in the 2ww!!
> 
> Im now in my own 2ww :shock:

:shock: Scary isnt it!!! Almost 1ww for me! Wonder who the next Pingu baby will be :happydance:

Good luck and lots of :dust: for everyone! :hugs::kiss:

xxx


----------



## subaru555

Oh good luck with the birthing of your babies - lets hope they're right on time :)

Nearly 12 weeks nic!! :wohoo:

PrettyS - It's bloody difficult, just the ttc that motivates me as I think "if my body looks a bit more like a temple then I will be blessed with a baby" :rofl:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

:rofl: I think I need someone kicking me from behind but I"ll give it a try and see if I can't make myself at least do cardio.


----------



## sam*~*louize

:hi:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

:wave:hi sammielouize!!


----------



## shmoo75

Evening ladies. How are we all feeling? Nearly the weekend:happydance: getting closer to testing day!!:happydance:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Evening!

I went to a ZUMBA class tonight with my mum, it was great fun, and a great workout too! Although we both looked like we'd just got out of the shower by the time we had finished :rofl: we were dripping :rofl: gotta have done some good huh! 

If you want to have some fun exercise, and like dancing too ... this is perfick!

Im sure Ive posted about this before, but anyways here it is again ...

https:///

Looking forward to going back next week too ... now that cant be bad eh :rofl:

xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hello everyone!

Thank heavens its the weekend at last!!

Sooooo cold, heating not working, and waiting for my dad to come over and see if he can figure out wots not working - just in case we need to call a plumber out (hoping we dont need a plumber - more expense we wld like to avoid!).

As shmoo said not long til testing begins again ... poas addicts us - never :rofl:

Happy weekend to everyone xx


----------



## NickyT75

Morning LM :hi: & everyone else too :)

im full of cold and dripping with snot (yuk!!) but im over the moon coz it was my 12wk scan yesterday & everything was perfect :yipee:

hope your dad can fix you heating hun so you dont have to ring an emergency plumber coz they arent cheap and its getting :cold: so you need it fixed :hugs: xx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Hey Nicky and pingus!!! Can you put me down for testing on the 23rd please? I can technically test the 22nd when af is due but i think I"d rather wait to see if it misses me! Hope so! FX for all you other ladies preparing for the 2ww or already in it!!:dust:


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> Lyns - 12th Oct
> Shmoo - 16th Oct
> Little Mermaid - 18th Oct
> Subaru555 - 23rd Oct
> Pretty Sakura - 23rd Oct
> Krissi -
> Chris77 -
> Wallie -
> Poshie -
> Noja - need update please
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Reikibaby - need update please
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09, LeaArr
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shining Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Sunday 11th October Update *



Any more updates from anyone??? :dust: good luck to everyone who is due to test soon! :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## shmoo75

Happy Sunday fellow Pingu's!:wave: I am sooooooo tired seeing as me and OH got and went straight to bed at 4am this morning after being at a party since 7pm last night!!! Party animals are us!!!! Of course I was driving and, OH had a really good drink. Might cave and test on Wed figure it is only a couple of days before AF is due so, should let me know if she is on her way or not.


----------



## 123Deirdre

Can i be a new recruit?
Im Dee :)


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Dee:wave: Welcome to Team Pingu! How long have you been TTC? What CD are you and, when will you be testing?


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Hi Dee, welcome to Team Pingu!!:hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Hi dee welcome to team pingu!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hi Dee ... welcome to team pingu! :hugs2: xx


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning all. 

Just thought I would stop by, catch up and say :hi:

Good luck to all in their 2ww (of either kind :) ) and welcome Dee, I am sure you will soon feel at home here.

:dust::dust::dust: to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## 123Deirdre

Hey thanks guys :)
I'm on CD17 and I'll be testing on the 24th.
I've been TTC for only 1 cycle :)
good luck everyone 
thanks for making me welcome


----------



## 123Deirdre

how do i get the team pingu in my signature?


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Dee :hi:

its lovely to have you on board :friends: best of luck :dust: (I will add you to the testing board now)

Hi Cocobelle :hi: how are you hunni? :hugs:

How are all my other favourite girls? :friends: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> Lyns - 12th Oct
> Shmoo - 16th Oct
> Little Mermaid - 18th Oct
> Subaru555 - 23rd Oct
> Pretty Sakura - 23rd Oct
> 123Deirdre - 24th Oct
> Krissi -
> Chris77 -
> Wallie -
> Poshie -
> Noja - need update please
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Reikibaby - need update please
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09, LeaArr
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shining Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Monday 12th October Update *


Welcome to our newest member Dee (123Deirdre) :hi: hopefully your TTC journey will be short and sweet but you've picked a fab bunch of girls to share the experience with you :happydance:


Any more updates from anyone??? :dust: good luck to everyone who is due to test soon! :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## toby2

hey lovely pingu ladies
how is everyone?i am enjoying a lovely day at home before work tomorrow-yuk!
xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Toby hun :hi:

dunno where all the other Pingus are today? :shrug: hope you are ok :friends: xx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Actually been busy at work, for once!!:haha: Where is everyone else? Hi toby and Nicky!!


----------



## shmoo75

Evening Ladies:wave: Have been sooooooo busy at work it has been stupid!!! My right ear hurts(shooting pain every now and then and also tender to touch), right side of head is also tender and, the right side of my neck!!! No idea what that is all about but, hope it goes away soon as not nice. Hope you are all doing better than me today.


----------



## Cocobelle

NickyT75 said:


> Hi Dee :hi:
> 
> its lovely to have you on board :friends: best of luck :dust: (I will add you to the testing board now)
> 
> Hi Cocobelle :hi: how are you hunni? :hugs:
> 
> How are all my other favourite girls? :friends: xx



:hi: Nicky, I am well thank you, hope you are too and not feeling so yukky now! :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Ladies,

Well I spent the weekend in hospital again on a drip but feeling much better now! Having a relaxing day today but back to uni tomorrow need to start getting on with some work! 

Hope everyone else is ok? 

x xx x


----------



## NickyT75

shmoo75 said:


> Evening Ladies:wave: Have been sooooooo busy at work it has been stupid!!! My right ear hurts(shooting pain every now and then and also tender to touch), right side of head is also tender and, the right side of my neck!!! No idea what that is all about but, hope it goes away soon as not nice. Hope you are all doing better than me today.

Sounds like you might have an ear infection hunni :hugs: maybe you should see a doc & get it checked out? :kiss: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning everyone!

2ww-mania is kicking in at 8dpo today ... chomping at the bit to poas, but resisting so far :rofl:

Hope you are feeling better soon Nicky and shmoo too! x

H&F ... glad to hear you are resting hunni! x

Busy bee at work at the mo ... so quick whizz round everyones house etc and then back to my to do list ... (bah!)

:hugs: n :dust: to all! xx


----------



## 123Deirdre

I think im a POAS addict :(


----------



## toby2

you are not alone!!!!:)


----------



## Wallie

Hi pingu's :wave: I'm sorry I don't post on here very often, but I having nothing really to say. I still keep up to date with the going on's but I'm not very sociable these days. TTC is tough on me just now and I'm just a little sad.:cry: 

It's great to hear Nicky that your 12 week scan went great. I can't actually believe you're at 12 weeks already. Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy.

Hi to the newbies - hope your ttc exploits are short and sweet.

Hope everyone else is okay but don't worry if I don't say much, I am listening in.

If I ovulate around CD16 I should hopefully get my :bfp: around 3rd November but I think that's wishful thinking on my part. 

Take care everyone :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> Shmoo - 16th Oct
> Little Mermaid - 18th Oct
> Subaru555 - 23rd Oct
> Pretty Sakura - 23rd Oct
> 123Deirdre - 24th Oct
> Wallie - 3rd Nov
> Krissi -
> Chris77 -
> Lyns -
> Poshie -
> Noja - need update please
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Reikibaby - need update please
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09, LeaArr
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shining Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Tuesday 13th October Update *


Any more updates from anyone??? :dust: good luck to everyone who is due to test soon! :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Sorry to hear youve been poorly again Sarah hun :hugs: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

123Deirdre ... POAS Addicts anonymous we most certainly arent :rofl: :blush: We are a well established poas addict team! :rofl: We confess to our addiction in the knowledge we are not alone :rofl: :rofl:

(Note to self: Hmmm maybe I will poas 2mrw (edit: in the morning, as just realised how late it is!)... well I will be in the 5 day wait ... :blush:)


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hey Wallie ... :hugs: for you, sorry to hear things are a bit tuff at the mo. :hugs:


Here's some more super duper sticky :dust: for all us POAS'ers ... c'mon :bfp:s show ya selves - we r waiting!!!!


----------



## shmoo75

Wallie - sorry to hear that you are feeling down hun. It def gets tough this TTC marlarky. How I wish sometimes that we didn't have all these home tests so, we could all just relax about it abit more. Oh well can't change us now! Big :hugs: to you hun and can completly understand where you are coming from.

Nicky - Hope you are feeling better and the ms is starting to fade away. My ear, head and neck are a lot better the pain has practicily gone!

123Deidre - :rofl: we are all def poas addicits on this team! As LM said we all admit it as, we know we are not alone!

LM - I will be chcecking up on your poas action hun as long as work isn't too busy today! Who am I kidding it is going to be mental busy!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi guys :hi:

we seem to have a few members M.I.A at the moment... hope everyone is ok :hugs: xx


----------



## 123Deirdre

Morning all,
Glad to hear I'm not the only POAS addict. I used my last one the other day so theres none in the house, we all know if theres none here we cant use them lol.
I've woken up this morning with mild AF pains, so im hoping its not a suprise witchy. These can be pains of implantation cant they??

Hope everyone is fatastic. xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning all, 

Well im just about getting by at the moment, I need to start doing some work for Uni but Im so tired im finding it hard to keep my eyes open. I was supposed to go in today but havent made it as I slept in. At this rate im going to fail and I really dont want that so I need to pull my socks up and just get on with it. 

Thanks for your support ladies im not sure how i would be getting by without you. 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## LittleMermaid

Just stopping by to say a quick :hi: .. busy busy at work ... will be back on later to check in on everyone!

H&F - hope you feel better soon, and manage to get back to uni soon too! :hugs: x

Lots of luck and :dust: to all those testing soon too xx


----------



## shmoo75

Just to let you know the :witch: got me yesterday at 11:30 so, I am counting today as CD2 but, CBFM as CD1as, I came on after my testing window time frame had elapsed!!!! had a good ole :cry: yesterday and, concentrating on getting completly :drunk: on :beer: & :wine: Saturday night! Hope everyone is fairing better than me!


----------



## NickyT75

Ah Shmoo :hug: sorry damn cowbag :witch: face got you :grr: she really pisses me off!!! :hissy: wish she would sod off and leave my friends alone :( 

H&F - hope you start feeling better soon hunni :hugs:

LM - any symptoms to report babe? :dust: 

Dee - resist the temptation to buy more HPT's - you can do it!! the force is strong! :rofl: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Ahhhh shmoo :flower:.... cant believe the the old witchgrotbag got you! She needs a serious kicking that one ...:ninja::hissy::gun::yellowcard:

:hugs: xx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Aww schmoo, I am so sorry that nasty :witch: came!!:hugs:


----------



## Anababe

This little pingu is on his way and hurting his mummy lots!! Been in labour 4 hours now, hoping its not going to be a long one!


----------



## 123Deirdre

Push mummy pingu push


----------



## NickyT75

Lots of luck Simone babe!!

come on Logan :happydance: we are dying to meet our newest little Pingu!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> Little Mermaid - 18th Oct
> Subaru555 - 23rd Oct
> Pretty Sakura - 23rd Oct
> 123Deirdre - 24th Oct
> Wallie - 3rd Nov
> Krissi -
> Chris77 -
> Lyns -
> Poshie -
> Shmoo -
> Noja - need update please
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Reikibaby - need update please
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09, LeaArr
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shining Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, *Simone is in labour!!!!*:happydance: HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Friday 16th October Update *

Good luck to Anababe as she is now in labour!! :wohoo:

Any more updates from anyone??? :dust: good luck to everyone who is due to test soon! :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Cmon Logan ... we are all so excited about seeing you soon. Hope all goes well and not too painful Anababe! Thinking of you today xx

***

My temp has dropped below the coverline this morning, peeved to say the least :growlmad:


----------



## 123Deirdre

Hey guys,
well i'm embarrassed to tell u all at 6DPO i took a test :( obviously a BFN
cant wait till the 24th.
i was quite nauses this morning (highly doubt is morning sickness), my BBs are larger and tender, twinges in my lower abdomen and extreme fatigue.
What do u guys think? am i just tricking myself?

:)


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> Little Mermaid - 18th Oct
> Subaru555 - 23rd Oct
> Pretty Sakura - 23rd Oct
> 123Deirdre - 24th Oct
> Wallie - 3rd Nov
> Krissi -
> Chris77 -
> Lyns -
> Poshie -
> Shmoo -
> Noja - need update please
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Reikibaby - need update please
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09, LeaArr
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shining Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: *Oliver is here!!, *Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe, *Simone is in labour!!!!*:happydance: HoneySunshine, Reedy
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Friday 16th October Update *

Good luck to Anababe as she is now in labour!! :wohoo:

OMG! Jem_5500 has had her little boy by emergency c section!!! 

welcome to the world baby Oliver & big :hug: & get well soon vibes to your mummy :dust:

Any more updates from anyone??? :dust: good luck to everyone who is due to test soon! :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

*Congratulations Jem!!!* :cloud9:

(got your text just now, sorry I missed it earlier was at my other work office)

Welcome to the world lil Oliver James :baby: xxx 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

with all the excitement happening at the moment it is with a heavy heart that I say this...

Big :hug: to LeaArr who sadly lost her baby this morning :sad2: 

Our thoughts are with you at this terrible time hunni xx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

You are in my thoughts and prayers LeaArr. I am so sorry! Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## LittleMermaid

So so sorry to hear your news LeaArr ... thinking of you hun :hugs2: xx


----------



## LeaArr

Thank you for your warm thoughts and wishes. :hug: :kiss: 
Nick and I have an appointment at a funeral home in a short while to see if we can get our angel cremated.


----------



## Cocobelle

LeaArr, my heart goes out to you xx


----------



## hekate

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## toby2

:hugs:leaarr so sorry to hear your news
much love pengu ldies
xx


----------



## shmoo75

Learr - Hun I am so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Oh my LeaArr, I'm so sorry.

:hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

We were able to make arrangements for Scout to be cremated. Nick bought me a memorial pendant to put the ashes into. The funeral home is also planting a tree in honour of our little angel. The only cost was for the pendant, and they even gave him a discount on that. I am much more at ease now. Thank you ladies for all your warm thoughts and wishes. It has meant a lot to me. :kiss:


----------



## NickyT75

Lea :hug: 

I posted in your journo just now babe xx


----------



## hope&faith09

I am so sorry for your loss Learr your in my thoughts x x x


----------



## Poshie

it's been a while girls, how are you all? I've been on a bnb break, back today and trying to catch up. Firstly, I'm so sorry leearr :hugs: this news makes what I've got to say much harder...

I got my :bfp: today ladies!!! Very unexpected though. Thought I wad out for sure with a big temp drop at 10dpo, and some spotting. Seriously gutted I was a cracked open the wine. Af just didn't arrive though, very weird. I thought I'd got some sort of post mc problem. Dh said, have you tested? I said no. Today still no af and looking back, the spotting I had was bright pink :doh: Did a tescos hpt and got a feint line with 2mu. Didn't believe that so went into town and got a Boots digi. Came home expecting a neg, but imagine my shock when I saw a + :shock: feeling very nervous...


----------



## NickyT75

Welcome back Poshie hun :friends:

and huge congratulations on your :bfp: :yipee: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Welcome back poshie ... and a big congrats on your bfp!!! x x x


----------



## Su11

Hey Ladies.

Poshies back :yipee:

Congrats hunni x:hugs:

Hope your all ok :wave:

sorry not been posting much over here

:hugs: & :dust: to all


----------



## Su11

Learr - Im so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Welcome back poshie and congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## hekate

awww Poshie I am so happy for you! Congrats!

Jem and Anababe - congrats on your little ones! it must be magical seing them for the first time!

LeaArr - I am glad the arrangements for scout with the funeral home have helped to start the recovery process for you and your OH....you are in my thoughts!


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hugs: LeaArr xx

Congratulations to anababe (simone) on the safe arrival of Logan! xx

Congratulations to Poshie on your surprise :bfp: xx


----------



## toby2

thinking of you leaarr
yayposhiexx


----------



## subaru555

congrats poshie xx

So unfortunate for you learr. Hope you can find a way through this time xxx

Well. CD1 for me!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I'm sorry subaru!!:hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Sorry Subaru


----------



## 123Deirdre

witch just got me...man i hate her..
well if this is a true AF for my im due to OV on the 2nd :) cant wait


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I'm sorry she got you Deirdre!!! :hugs:


----------



## HoneySunshine

Phew! Alot has happened on here over the wkend!!

Firstly LeaArr, Im really sorry for your loss :cry: I think the cremation is a lovely idea :hugs:

Massive Congratulations to Poshie on your :bfp:!!! and also to Jem & Simone on our newest little Pingu Boys!! :blue: :blue:

No update from me - Im still pregnant, on bed rest with mild pre-eclampsia! So please send me lots of labour dust....BamBam needs to be born spontaniously before P.E gets worse and Im induced on hormone drip!....its a race, but if BamBam is anything like his Daddy he will take a while to get his butt into gear :dohh:


----------



## Cocobelle

Huge congratulations :happydance: to Anababe & jem on your new arrivals! I can't wait to see a piccie or two!

I am also really pleased for you Poshie, congratulaions and I hope that you have a H&H 8.5 months.

HoneySunshine, I have every thing crossed that baby gets a wiggle on and comes soon. Its soooooo close now, in just a few days time, you will be a mummy!

And to all those who have just been visited by:witch: , I am really sorry and I hope that this next cycle will be the one where you all get your must longed for :bfp:

:dust: to all xxxx


----------



## Poshie

Thank you so much girls :hugs: I am feeling very nervous today. Yesterday I was okay, but today I've got visions of scan with empty sac.... I'm going to ask for a scan at 8 weeks to hopefully put my mind at rest.

Sorry to those ladies who are having a visit from the :witch:

HS - you take it easy lady. I will be praying that bam-bam takes after his mum (busy busy)and wants to get out asap! 

:hug: LeeArr x


----------



## NickyT75

Big :hug: to Dee & Subaru... sorry the old grot bag got you both :grr:

Honeysunshine - hope you are taking things easy? come on Bam Bam we are so excited to meet you!! 

**couldn't find any labour dust so this will have to do :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## jaytee

Are you still recruiting? I'd like to join a team.


----------



## Poshie

Hi jaytee and on behalf of team pingu, welcome! :D You will find us a friendly bunch of girls and also a very successful team too ;) So how long have you been ttc and tell us a bit about yourself..


----------



## hope&faith09

Evening Ladies, 

Sorry the old witch bag got you subaru and dee ... she is evil and horrible. 

Honey Sunshine ... fingers crossed bam bam gets a wriggle on and arrives soon. Looking forward to meeting our newest pingu baby! 

Hi Jaytee, welcome to team Pingu, like Poshie said everyone here is lovely and I ahve had so much support from these fabby ladies. 

As for me, I collasped on the kitchen floor this morning, I have been so dizzy and light headed. Am currently in bed having a few minutes on here before I go to sleep again, I think Oh is thinking about ringing docs again to see if theres anything I can do, but I think im just going to rest up and see if it passes. 

How is everyone else doing? x x x


----------



## LittleMermaid

Sorry to hear the old baghag got you Dee & Subaru :hugs:

H&F ... sounds to me like you need to see the dr tomorrow hunni ... just to be safe - rest up for now :hugs: xx

HS ... cmon bambam ... the pingus are waiting for you to join the clan!! :happydance:

Welcome to the team jaytee ... :hugs: x

Poshie ... how u doing today hunni? :hugs: xx

Nicky ... glad you are feeling much better, and good luck with the job appl. :hugs: xx

No news from me today, busy at work. Altho I did get some sad news abt a friends lil one today which kinda knocked me for six!(in my journal, dont want to bring anyone down here)

Sorry if I missed anyone today, big luv and :hugs: to all xx


----------



## NickyT75

jaytee said:


> Are you still recruiting? I'd like to join a team.

Hiya Jaytee :hi:

Welcome to team pingu :friends: when are you planning to test? and i'll add you to the test board :) 

Ah H&F :hug: cant believe what a rough time you are having hun, hope it starts to ease of soon 

:hi: to everyone else :kiss: xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Can I join this team please? :)
I'm on CD1, first cycle of TTC number 2. I will be testing on Nov 18th (seems ages away! :lol: )


----------



## NickyT75

hr.lr.07 said:


> Can I join this team please? :)
> I'm on CD1, first cycle of TTC number 2. I will be testing on Nov 18th (seems ages away! :lol: )

Hiya hun :hi:

Course you can join :friends: welcome aboard!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Thanks hun!


----------



## noja

Hi ladies, hope you're all doing okay. Was happily taking a break from TTC and just starting to relax a bit when we got a nasty letter yesterday telling us that we'll need IVF. Gutted, broken into little bits. :cry:


----------



## NickyT75

Oh noja :hug: im so sorry to hear this sweetheart :( xx


----------



## LeaArr

I'm so sorry to hear that noja. :hugs:


----------



## Tegans Mama

So sorry to hear that :( :hugs:


----------



## toby2

noja sorry to hear your news
xx


----------



## noja

Going out to diner with friends-can;t even drwon my sorrows cause I'm driving!!


----------



## Chris77

Oh Noja, I'm so sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

noja said:


> Hi ladies, hope you're all doing okay. Was happily taking a break from TTC and just starting to relax a bit when we got a nasty letter yesterday telling us that we'll need IVF. Gutted, broken into little bits. :cry:

Oh no, I'm very sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi: hr.lr.07 ... welcome to the team! xx

noja ... sorry to hear your news hunni :hugs2: xx

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok xx


----------



## noja

Thanks for all your support ladies. Sorry that I've been such a rotten Pingu lately, was just trying to get a bit of perspective on things-so much for that!!! I'm trying to look at this as positive. The doctors could have left us trying for another 12 months and we'd probably still have had to go through IVF then anyway. Guess all we can do is sit tight now and wait to see what happens with appointments and all that. Does anyone know what we should do next? Back to GP? Who refers us to a fertility specialist? 
Going to take a wee while now to catch up with everyone. 
Thanks again ladies,
Noja


----------



## noja

wow, so much has been happening!
LeArr, I posted in your journal, thinking of you and Nick right now .
Poshie-massive Congratulations to you! 
More Pingu babies in the world -congrats Anabe and Jem! :happydance:


----------



## hekate

noja sorry about your news! loads of hugs your way!


----------



## NickyT75

Noja - go back to your GP and ask for a referral they usually only take a few weeks but its best to start the ball rolling as soon as you can :hugs: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

noja ... what Nicky said ... best to get things going hunni!

Hello everyone ... hope you have a good halfway week! x


----------



## NickyT75

it seems fairly quiet around here at the moment... hope all my best girlies are ok? :hugs: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Ladies, 

Finally this morning I have woken up and feel almost human. Got an appointment today so will just see how that goes.

How is everyone getting on? So excited about the new pingu babies and hopefully the arrival of HS's bam bam soon! 

Hope everyone is ok, x x x


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Sarah :hi: glad to hear you are feeling better :) xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey Nicky, 

How are you feeling? x x x


----------



## LeaArr

Good day ladies, I hope you are all well. 

I have my post m/c doctor appointment today. I hope I remember to ask all the questions I have. 
There is a couple pictures of Scout's pendant in my journal if you want to take a look. :)


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Pingus :hi:

why are you all so quiet?? :( 

Lea your pendant is a lovely memento hun :hugs: (I posted in your journo) xx


----------



## NickyT75

:yipee: im celebrating today coz my ticker has moved up a box!! :yipee: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Aww congrats Nicky ... Im struggling to find any clothes that fit went shopping and there was no choice so I have no idea what Im going to do. x x x


----------



## Poshie

Hello pingus :) :yipee: for ticker box moving up Nicky! :yipee: Hope everybody is doing okay today? I'm feeling pretty normal really, nothing to report apart from funny pains in left boob only ;) I'm off to a meeting in a mo so won't be around til tonight. Have a good day all :wave:


----------



## NickyT75

hope&faith09 said:


> Aww congrats Nicky ... Im struggling to find any clothes that fit went shopping and there was no choice so I have no idea what Im going to do. x x x

Know what you mean hun... was just moaning about the very same thing in my journo yesterday

it seems that where I live nobody above a size 16 is allowed to get pregnant as thats the largest size they go up to!! :grr: xx


----------



## LeaArr

:wohoo: for moving up a box!! :happydance:


----------



## LittleMermaid

:happydance: Nicky going up another box on your ticker!

Went to FS appt today, was typing it up in journal and then hit the wrong button and lost it all grrrr ... going out soon, to zumba class with cocobelle, so will have to write up journal again later this evening when I return home!

Hope everyone else is ok! xx


----------



## noja

Yeah for Nicky's box.:happydance::happydance::happydance:
And yeah for something else too! I was in contact with my gyno who has assured us that we are *nowhere* near needing IVF. :happydance: 
The letter that said we would need it was written in regard to Dh's analysis. We had already been told by 2 doctors these were fine which was why we got such a shock. We filled my gyno in on what the new letter said and he was able to logically explain why IVF is not necessary. I can't believe what the other daft doctor put us through!! I trust my gyno 110%+ and the fertility clinic where the analysis was done had said it was all fine too!! I'm too relieved to very angry but for the first time since we got married I saw my mild-mannered, level headed, gentle man of a DH with anger absolutely flashing in his eyes! (It was quite attractive actually :blush:) .
So it's back to relax mode for us again. We booked a holiday to Lanzarote from the 23rd-30th Dec, an escape from family and obligatory trip to Scotland-I CAN"T wait, mum thinks we're just right so I go with the blessing of my family even though I'll miss seeing my little niece and nephew horribly on Christmas Day. Roll on hols..
A huge thans for your support ladies, sorry for being a panic merchant !


----------



## noja

P.S, I mean that I'll miss the children lots, not that they're horrible!!!:haha:


----------



## hope&faith09

OMG why cant banks just sort out things and stop getting it wrong!!! 

We are supposed to be completing on a house next friday and the bank have mucked up out the money so we now cant complete when we are supposed to :-( things were stressful enuf before this started! Sorry for the rant just needed to get it off my chest!


----------



## noja

That's awful Hope, as if you haven't enough on your plate!!! Hope it all get sorted soon!


----------



## LeaArr

noja - I'm so pleased for you! That's fantastic. I wish people would get crap in order before scaring others

H&F - sorry the bank is mucking things up for you!


----------



## NickyT75

Awww! noja thats brilliant news!! :yipee:

I reckon a holiday will do you & your OH the world of good and you never know... you might find that you fall preg now that you have something else to focus on :dust:

(same thing happened to Daisyduke & me! we booked holidays then fell preg before we went!) :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Sarah - :hug: sorry you are getting messed about by your bank hun but try not to get too stressed over it xx


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Pingus :hi:

where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuu? xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> Wallie - 3rd Nov
> Chris77 - 6th Nov
> Little Mermaid - 11th Nov
> 123Deirdre - 16th Nov
> Subaru555 -
> Pretty Sakura -
> Krissi -
> Lyns -
> hr.lr.07 -
> Jaytee -
> Poshie - :bfp: :happydance:
> Shmoo -
> Noja - need update please
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Reikibaby - need update please
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> LeaArr - WTT until Jan
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shining Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here!!, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here!:happydance: HoneySunshine - *Katie is in labour!!!* :happydance: Reedy
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Friday 23rd October Update *

Phew!.... lots to announce today so hopefully I wont forget anything :rofl:

Huge congrats to Poshie on her recent :bfp: after a little break :happydance: welcome back hun! :friends:

Good luck to Honeysunshine as she is now in labour!! :wohoo:

welcome to the world baby Logan who arrived last week & big :hug: to your mummy Anababe :friends:

Are there any more updates from anyone??? I need all your revised test dates please :kiss:

plus we have welcomed a couple of newbies :happydance: (Jaytee & hr.lr.07) :hi: girls - so if you can please let me know when you are planning to test I will add you to the board :)


:dust: good luck to everyone who is TTC! hope this is your lucky month! :dust: 

and last but not least..... Happy due date to Reedy!!!!! :happydance: Ooooooh! very exciting times in Pingu land!! :happydance:xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

(late) Morning everyone!

So excited for HS cant believe bambam is almost here ...! :wohoo:

noja, sorry the letter was sent in the wrong context, glad you got it all sorted with your gynae tho :hugs:

H&F ... bloomin banks huh ... pee up in a brewery springs to mind! Hope it gets sorted soon so you can get moving soon x

Hello to everyone else, gotta go - so much to do this morning ... so will pop back later to check in on everyone ... xxx


----------



## 123Deirdre

hey all...well i will be testing on the 16th :)
hope everyone is great!


----------



## LeaArr

Nick and I are going to be WTT until new year. Bring on the sticky January :bfp:!!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Add me in for poas-athon for 11 November ... thanks. xx


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

Noja - Great news! :yipee:

Lea, bring on New Year's :bfp: :yipee:

Hi ladies :hi: I'm in the 2WW....pretty sure ovulation was yesterday although I believe it happened a few days ago. 

Anyway, if any of you have seen my thread in LTTC, TTC naturally will most likely not happen for us, and IUI and IVF has been strongly recommended. BUT DH and I are still not giving up hope. It CAN happen naturally, just very difficult. So, I'm STILL going to get excited in the 2WW...and I'm STILL going to symptom spot, because you just never know!!

Either way, we are doing IUI next ovulation! :yipee:


----------



## toby2

hello lovely ladies-lots going on here!
am on half term now-phew!
xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies, 

Been sat at my computer all afternoon and have only written 263 words out of 2000 on my essay been very stressed out as I dont seem to understand this essay and its in for Monday. Was aiming to get 1000 words done tonight hmmm not sure its going to happen but I will try and write a few more! Hope everyone else is ok x x x


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> Wallie - 4th Nov
> Chris77 - 6th Nov
> Little Mermaid - 11th Nov
> 123Deirdre - 16th Nov
> Subaru555 -
> Pretty Sakura -
> Krissi -
> Lyns -
> hr.lr.07 -
> Jaytee -
> Shmoo -
> Noja - need update please
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Reikibaby - need update please
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> LeaArr - WTT until Jan
> 
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shining Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here!!, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here!:happydance: HoneySunshine :pink: baby is here! :happydance: Reedy
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Saturday 24th October Update *

Huge congratulations to Honeysunshine as she gave birth to a beautiful little girl yesterday!! :wohoo: dont know her name yet bit will update when I find out :happydance:

Are there any more updates from anyone??? I stiill need most of your revised test dates please :kiss:

plus we have welcomed a couple of newbies :happydance: (Jaytee & hr.lr.07) :hi: girls - so if you can please let me know when you are planning to test I will add you to the board :)


:dust: good luck to everyone who is TTC! hope this is your lucky month! :dust: 

Good luck & labour vibes to Reedy who is officially 1 day overdue!!!!! :happydance: so hopefully not much longer till we meet MB :happydance: 
(im guessing MB will be :pink: )

Ooooooh! very exciting times in Pingu land!! :happydance:

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend! :flower: xx


----------



## Wallie

Hi everyone,

Welcome to the new Pingu baby from HS.

Nicky my new date is 4th Nov, but I don't hold out much hope as we didn't DTD very much, but then again it only takes one :spermy: 

It's my birthday tomorrow :yipee: 35 though :wacko: Probably my eggs will be classed as old now.

Hope everyone is okay and has a good weekend. 

Poshie here's another :hugs: for you.


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Wallie :hi: its good to see you hun :friends:

Dont worry coz im 34 babe and managed to get preggo so im sure you will too xx


----------



## NickyT75

Big big Pingu :hug: to Poshie who has sadly lost her bean :(

So sorry hunni xx


----------



## Wallie

NickyT75 said:


> Hi Wallie :hi: its good to see you hun :friends:
> 
> Dont worry coz im 34 babe and managed to get preggo so im sure you will too xx

Hey, just had a thought. If I get pregnant this cycle, I would have been 34 when I conceived! Maybe I have some hope after all.

Poor, poor Poshie. We're all thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Oh Poshie im so sorry :cry:


----------



## hope&faith09

Thinking of you Poshie x x x


----------



## shmoo75

Poshie - :hugs::hugs: so sorry to hear this news hun :cry: for you and with you:hugs::hugs:

Nicky - Put me down for testing on 16th Nov.

123Deirdre - :happydance: we are testing buddies!


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi: everyone!

Hope you are enjoying a relaxing Sunday!

Thinking of you Poshie :hugs: 

xx


----------



## 123Deirdre

shmoo75 said:


> Poshie - :hugs::hugs: so sorry to hear this news hun :cry: for you and with you:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Nicky - Put me down for testing on 16th Nov.
> 
> 123Deirdre - :happydance: we are testing buddies!

Hopefully I'll hold out till the 16th I'll make sure I don't test until I hear that u have lol


----------



## Ladybug2009

Hi all.

I no how u feel woke up today to find i have started another period. Hopes where starting to build as i was due on begining of oct! Looks like from 2moz i am starting slimming world and my OH is going to be following it with me im also going back the gym. Starting Folic acid. Anythink eles i can try will be great for any advise. As im new to all this.

Thanks
x


----------



## hekate

I am so sorry poshie!


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> Wallie - 4th Nov
> Chris77 - 6th Nov
> Little Mermaid - 11th Nov
> 123Deirdre - 16th Nov
> Shmoo - 16th Nov
> Subaru555 -
> Pretty Sakura -
> Krissi -
> Lyns -
> hr.lr.07 -
> Jaytee -
> Noja - need update please
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Reikibaby - need update please
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> LeaArr - WTT until Jan
> 
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shining Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Lol78, Toby2, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here!!, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here!:happydance: HoneySunshine :pink: baby is here! :happydance: Reedy
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Sunday 25th October Update *

Are there any more updates from anyone??? I still need most of your revised test dates please :kiss:


:dust: good luck to everyone who is TTC! hope this is your lucky month! :dust: 

Good luck & labour vibes to Reedy who is officially 2 days overdue!!!!! :happydance: so hopefully not much longer till we meet MB :happydance: 
(im guessing MB will be :pink: )

Ooooooh! very exciting times in Pingu land!! :happydance:

Hope everyone has had a fantastic weekend? :flower: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Reedy is in labour!! :wohoo:

good luck babe!! :friends: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Another pingu on the way ... how exciting!! cmon MB ... we are waiting for you to arrive .... so exciting! xx

hello everyone! xx


----------



## NickyT75

Ladybug2009 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I no how u feel woke up today to find i have started another period. Hopes where starting to build as i was due on begining of oct! Looks like from 2moz i am starting slimming world and my OH is going to be following it with me im also going back the gym. Starting Folic acid. Anythink eles i can try will be great for any advise. As im new to all this.
> 
> Thanks
> x

Sorry hun I missed your post yesterday with all thats been happening round here lately :dohh:

Welcome to the gang :hi: if you let me know when you are planning to test I will add you to the board :)

We have lots of tips on things you can try - it just depends how deeply you wanna go into it :rofl: coz it can be a little overwhelming artfirst :argh:

always happy to help tho hun :) xx


----------



## shmoo75

Reedy - :happydance: come on MB hurry up and get here your Mum & Dad want to meet you and, we want to see pics:happydance:
123Deirdre - :rofl: I will try and hold out until 16th too but, as the girls on here can confirm I am a poas addict!:rofl:

Got a horrible cold so, once I have cleaned out and feed my ferrets I will phone in sick at work then go back to bed for a little while as, i feel really crappy! Bloomin' good job I'm not due to get my High's until this weekend!


----------



## 123Deirdre

Everyone in team pingu have confirmed for me that's it's ok to be a POAS addict. Lol so I'm with u on the addict thing. Guarantee I will POAS by the 13th or 14th lol


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: @ Shmoo leading the poor innocent newbies astray!! :devil: 

where is everyone else??? :shrug: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey im lurking about! Got an extension for my essay which is brill now just gota sort out seeing the tutor ao i understand what its about! Feeling sick this morning ... thought it was passing but today not feeling so good. 

Nicky I keep looking at your ticker and cant believe how quickly it seems to be going by, it feels like time isnt moving at all for me! 

How is everyone? x x x


----------



## NickyT75

:hi: Hiya Sarah hun

Its good to see you :friends: dunno whats happened to all the Pingus lately? :confused:

I know a couple of baby Pingus have just been born so obviously their mummies will be a little busy right now :rofl: but most of the TTCers seem to have disappeared? :shrug:

Please come back girls... I miss you!! :cry: :flower: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

I know where have all the pingus gone? So happy about the new pingu babies! 

Please come back Pingus x x x


----------



## LittleMermaid

Afternoon everyone!

Sorry for my tardiness ... been so busy at work, and only now having my morning snack -and its lunch time :dohh: 

Just been to check on Reedy's journo .. still no news on MB arrival - hope we get soome news soon ... so excited for her!

shmoo ... hope you feel better soon hunni! :hugs: 

POAS Addicts in team Pingu ... really?? well I never!!! :rofl: Of course I will be testing ummm before the 11th Nov of course :blush: :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I'm here. Just been lurking around the TTC/ Preggo journals. Have to start work soon. bugger!!


----------



## toby2

checking in- am on hols at inlaws but have snuck on!
lots of love
ps i have a scan on monday(will be 29wks) and a test for gd on sunday-wish me luck!
xx


----------



## NickyT75

Best of luck Toby hun :dust:

Hi Lea and LM :hi: xx


----------



## NickyT75

I went for a job interview this afternoon and im pretty certain they're gonna offer me it

But im gonna have to turn it down :( coz its to cover maternity leave and the baby in question is due at the same time as mine :dohh: so I can hardly start working there knowing full well that id need to be off at the same time as the girl im sposed to be covering can I? :( 

such a shame coz the job was totally made for me & would've been ideal 

Bloody typical hey? :dohh: xx


----------



## LeaArr

That's too bad hun.


----------



## noja

Hi!,just a quick pop in to say hi, Nicky I'm taking a break this month (and probably next month too so could you put that on the TESTING board, ta, must go DH just home!!


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> Wallie - 4th Nov
> Chris77 - 6th Nov
> Little Mermaid - 11th Nov
> 123Deirdre - 16th Nov
> Shmoo - 16th Nov
> Subaru555 -
> Pretty Sakura -
> Krissi -
> Lyns -
> hr.lr.07 -
> Jaytee -
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Reikibaby - need update please
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> LeaArr - WTT until Jan
> 
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shining Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Toby2, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here!!, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here!:happydance: HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! :happydance: Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here! :happydance:
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Tuesday 27th October Update *

Are there any more updates from anyone??? I still need most of your revised test dates please :kiss:


:dust: good luck to everyone who is TTC! hope this is your lucky month! :dust: 

Good luck to Reedy who is finally in labour!!!! :happydance: so hopefully not much longer till we meet MB :happydance: 
(im guessing MB will be :pink: )


Hope everyone is ok? :flower: There seems to be a few people M.I.A :( xx


----------



## Wallie

I'm here, I'm here :hi: I'm in my 2ww, nothing exciting to report though. 

I think I'll stop temping as I keep waking up too early and then I can't get back to sleep.:dohh: If this is my month (14) it's going to happen without me temping anyway. So sod it (well that's my plan just now anyway).

Hope everyone's ok. Anyone started their Christmas shopping yet? I've not. I don't start until at least the end of November.

Heard and seen my first firework tonight. That'll be the start of it now for a couple of weeks :wacko:


----------



## NickyT75

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/occasions/congrats.jpg to Reedy :yipee: 

Baby Finley Christopher was born in the early hours of this morning!! :happydance:

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/occasions/its_a_baby_boy.gif xx


----------



## NickyT75

So we now have more baby BOY Pingus than girls...

4 X :pink: and 6 X :blue: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

An exciting week ... well done again to HS and well done today to Reedy!

So proud of our pingus and their new arrivals! xxxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Congratulations Reedy so happy to see more pingu babies x x x


----------



## hekate

big congrats to Reedy and welcome little Finley!


----------



## shmoo75

Well done reedy and welcome to Finley:happydance::happydance:

You can always count me to lead our newbies into the land that is poas addicition:rofl: I'm feeling better today not 100% yet but, better:happydance: Need to be for my planned :sex:athon from tomorrow night onwards


----------



## noja

Welcome to the world Finley Christopher and HUGE congrats to Reedy!!! :baby:


----------



## LeaArr

YAY! for Reedy. Welcome Finley Christopher. I hope you like the moose that Auntie sent you!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies, 

just to let you know, been in agony all day with lower stomach pain and now having some bleeding. GP wanted me to be scanned today but the earliest they can do is tomorrow morning at 9.30. Im hoping and praying everything will be ok but I really have no idea whats going to happen. x x x


----------



## Chris77

:yipee: Welcome Finley Christopher! :yipee:

Hello everyone :hi: Sorry I've been absent. Work has been a nightmare. :dohh:

Hope, I'm so sorry you're in pain. Fx'd that everything is okay. :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> just to let you know, been in agony all day with lower stomach pain and now having some bleeding. GP wanted me to be scanned today but the earliest they can do is tomorrow morning at 9.30. Im hoping and praying everything will be ok but I really have no idea whats going to happen. x x x

Thinking of you hun :hugs: I hope everything is ok.


----------



## NickyT75

hope&faith09 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> just to let you know, been in agony all day with lower stomach pain and now having some bleeding. GP wanted me to be scanned today but the earliest they can do is tomorrow morning at 9.30. Im hoping and praying everything will be ok but I really have no idea whats going to happen. x x x

Sending lots of Pingu love hunni :hugs:

hope everything is ok... cant believe they didnt tell you to go to A&E :shock: TBH I think thats what id do if I were in your position babe rather than worrying yourself sick all night iykwim? 

Huge :hug: xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

we were just thinking that we should just go straight up a&e but they will prob just go away as docs keep saying if its going to happen theres nothing you can do about it which makes me so upset. x


----------



## Wallie

Welcome to the world Finley. What a lovely name too. Congratulations Reedy.

Hope, I'm sorry to hear that your not doing so great. I hope that it's good news for you tomorrow at your scan, and it's nothing to be worried out. 

:hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Its true they cant do anything about it if the worst is gonna happen :( but surely it would be kinder of them to let you know sooner rather than later if this were to be the case? :hugs:

I know you are just gonna worry yourself sick all night but if you got checked over at A&E and they tell you your cervix is closed and baby seems fine then surely that would make you feel better :shrug: I hate to think of you worrying all night hun :hugs: 

I really hope you are ok :hug: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Off for my scan soon ... thank you all for being so supportive


----------



## noja

Hi Sarah, hugs and prayers for you.
:hug::hug:


----------



## Chris77

Morning ladies :hi:

Hopeandfaith - best of luck to you today. I will be thinking about you. :hugs:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Good luck at your scan H&F xx


----------



## NickyT75

Thinking of you sweetheart :hug: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Well Im back from my scan, its good news from what they can see everything with bubs is fine. They are going to mointor my pain but the baby was there bouncing up and down. They also did my dating while I was there and moved me up a week so Im now due on the 9th of May. Im so relieved, now just going to take it easy for the rest of the day as wriggles seems to be quite happy in there! Thank you for all your support x x x


----------



## Chris77

Awww Great news bubs is okay! :yipee:


----------



## NickyT75

Yay!!!!! thats the best news babe! :wohoo: im so glad everythiung is ok! :happydance: xx


----------



## shmoo75

So glad all is ok Hope. You put your feet up and relax for the rest of the week not just the day hun.


----------



## NickyT75

Why are you feeling crappy Shmoo hun? whats up? :hugs: xx


----------



## shmoo75

i have a rotten stinky cold hun. Came out on me Sunday and, I haven't been at work for most of this week. Feeling better today, just the cough that is hanging around.


----------



## Chris77

Oh no...feel better Shmoo. Colds are the worst. :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

i haven't been hit this hard by a cold for a long, long time tbh. Hopefully back at work tomorrow.


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: hope you feel better soon chick - it hasnt been the same around here lately with you not around as much :( xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

H&F ... good to hear lil bubs is ok and you are ok too. As the others have said - rest up for the week!! xx

shmoo ... sorry your cold is lingering hunni, hope you feel better soon. Little tip for you ... avoid having too much milk, as it only adds to the mucous of a cough/cold. Keep yourself topped up on lots of other fluids tho! :hugs:


----------



## Wallie

Hope I'm so happy for you that your little one is still there! You must be so relieved!! :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Oooooooh! LM I see you are now in your 2ww!! :dust: :dust: best of luck chick! xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Seems this ttc malarky is dangerous :rofl: my back is killing me today! My lower back (base of spine) has been a bit painful/stiff the last few days, but Im thinking we must have overdone it :blush: :rofl: I could barely move from my desk earlier today - so embarrassing I even had to leave work early! Wot am I like eh! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> Wallie - 4th Nov
> Chris77 - 5th Nov
> Little Mermaid - 11th Nov
> 123Deirdre - 16th Nov
> Shmoo - 16th Nov
> Lyns -
> Subaru555 - (M.I.A)
> Pretty Sakura - (M.I.A)
> Krissi - (M.I.A)
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> hr.lr.07 -Where have you gone??
> Jaytee -Where have you gone??
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> LeaArr - WTT until Jan
> 
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shining Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Toby2, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here!!, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here!:happydance: HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! :happydance: Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here! :happydance:
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Thursday 29th October Update *

Are there any more updates from anyone??? I still need most of your revised test dates please :kiss:


:dust: good luck to everyone who is TTC! 

Congrats to Chris on her new position as mod :happydance: im getting excited about your chart! :happydance: hope this is your lucky month! :dust:

:dust: to everyone else who is due to test soon, Wallie do you have any symptoms to report? :dust: 


Hope everyone is ok? :flower: There still seems to be a few people M.I.A :( xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hope your feeling better soon shmoo. 

Due to our good news we are going out for our first meal in 8 weeks! yay hopefully i will still feel ok when I get home!!!


----------



## noja

Hi all,
Hope, so good to hear Wriggles is doing well, enjoy your evening out, you deserve the treat!! 
LM, hope your back pain goes away soo...better..err..avoid strenuous exercise for a few days!:haha:
Poor you shmoo, colds are nasty, lots of Lemsip and taking it easy :coffee:
Hope everyone else is doing well. Thanks for calling into my journal Nicky, hope my hol does the trick for me too. Where is your journal these days? Is it in the scary world of first tri?! :flower:


----------



## NickyT75

I have a journal in the preggo journals section hun :happydance: im actually in 2nd tri now :shock:

Im feeling my baby wriggling around inside quite a lot already.... LOVE it! :cloud9: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Pingus :hi:

Happy Friday!! :wohoo: 

Im going for a scan this afternoon so im very excited! :yipee:

is anyone going to any Halloween parties or doing anything fun at the weekend?? :friends: xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

:hi: pingus!

Glad to hear all is fine H&F - you certainly aren't getting away with it easily are you!
Poshie - :hugs: hun, it's horrible, few of us have been there, me included. Just keep smiling x
Welcome to the new ladies!
Congrats to Anababe and HoneySunshine - woohoo another girlie :haha:
Nicky - 14.5 weeks :shock: it's flying by! Have fun at scan hun!

ive read through a few pages so excuse the lack of names mentioned! Hope the rest of you are well! Schmoo, Su, Noja, leearr chris x


----------



## shmoo75

*Sammie* So good to hear from you hun. Your LO is 6mths old?:shock: where has that time gone?
*Nicky* :happydance: for scan this afternoon hun

I am sooooooo knackered so taken today off as well so I am fighting fit for tonights :sex: shanigans:rofl: and all of next week as well!!!


----------



## noja

Love the photo of your LO Sammie!


----------



## noja

Nicky, great to hear you so happy, the sheer delight is dripping out of every post! :happydance::happydance: I can't believe you're so far on already!
How's your cold Shmoo?


----------



## Chris77

Morning :hi: Afternoon rather :dohh:

Nicky, good luck at the scan!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Afternoon Pingus! 

Well I have had a good / bad day ... it started off very productive and then when driving home an idiot crashed into mine and another persons car, totally his fault, I was so angry gave him a right ear full but feeling better now! 

Was looking forward to a weekend with the boys but now one of Daves ex's from ages ago is in the area for the weekend, she has a partner and a baby so not worried in any way I just find it awquard meeting ex's! I already have run ins on a weekly basis with one of his to sort his son out but she is a real witch! 

Anyone else got any nice plans for the weekend?!?


----------



## noja

WHAT a day Hope!! Glad to hear you weren't hurt or anything though! 
Ex-s are never easy to deal with, good luck!


----------



## NickyT75

Helloooooooooooooooooooooo! wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeere areeeee you all? 

*watches as tumble weed rolls through Pingu land*

Come on ladies... Team Pingu has been running successfully for so long now & we've all shared lots of bad times as well as good 

This thread has always had a fantastic sense of team spirit so please dont let it die :cry: xx


----------



## Chris77

I'm here! I'm here! :yipee: :yipee: Watching cheesy horror movies until it's time to get dressed for my brother's wedding.


----------



## NickyT75

Oooh! are you gonna post a pic of your new outfit? id love to see it :happydance: xx


----------



## Chris77

Ok, hold on a sec.......


----------



## Chris77

Ok, this is the dress. The silver sweater didn't come with the dress. The dress has no sleeves and my mother made me buy the sweater because she said, "You're too heavy to wear sleeveless." :dohh:
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/IMAG0231.jpg

This is the close-up of the lace and the necklace I'm wearing with it
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/IMAG0233.jpg

And these are the shoes
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/IMAG0232.jpg

The pictures and hanger don't do it justice though. It's one of those dresses that looks way better on. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

This is the dress on a model from the Lane Bryant website.
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a234/prairielady_/lanebryantdress.jpg


----------



## Wallie

you'll just have to post a piccy Chris of you with the outfit on then.

I've been out all day shopping, having lunch with my OH and my two nieces 12 and 8. The three of us all got treated to our hair today too. It was a long day and I'm now I'm so tired but it was very good.

I started spotting today at 10DPO and my temp plumited too. :hissy: I'm not surprised though with only DTD once when I got a +opk. Onwards to cycle 15 :cry:


----------



## Chris77

Oh Wallie, I'm so sorry hunni. :hugs:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Fab dress Chris!

Sorry Wallie xx


----------



## NickyT75

big :hug: Wallie xx


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah Chris your outfit looks lovely but im sure it will look stunning with you wearing it... post a piccy of you before you go out :happydance:

I bet you'll look beautiful :friends:

(cant believe your mum said that!!) :shock: xx


----------



## toby2

Happy Halloween!
Jimbobs party has just finished and i am worn out!have a glucose tolerance test at the hospital tomorrow so wish me luck.......maybe i should have laid off the treats fromthe trick or treat pot???!!!:dohh:


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck for tomorrow Toby hun :friends:

Ive got my 1st GTT in just over a weeks time... not really looking forward to it tho :argh: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Good luck tomorrow toby xx

So, who is x-factoring then?


----------



## NickyT75

Not me... dont bother watching X-Factor once the audition process is over

I love watching the crazies that think they can sing :loopy: & seeing the ones with suprising raw talent but I lose interest once it starts getting serious (short attention span you see) :rofl:

We've been to the cinema to see Saw VI in an effort to scare ourselves silly in true Halloween tradition but it was a bit of a let down TBH :dohh:

Cant wait to see Paranormal Activity when it comes out next month :happydance: as recommended by LeaArr :) xx


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies :hi:

Chris... wheres our piccy from last night? hope you had a good time chick :friends: xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Little Bee is back girlies. popped into april mummies earlier, have told her we're still going so she may find us!


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Girls:wave:

I am feeling much better thank you but, OH said he felt like poo so, I have sent him to bed for a rest as, I need him firing on all cylinders as, i got my 1st High of this cycle this morning:happydance::happydance: Oh and I want Stacey or Orly to win seeing as I'm an essex girl got to vote essex!!!!!!

Sorry :witch: got you Wallie:hugs::kiss:

Chris I want to see a pic with you in that lovely dress. I can't believe your Mum said that either!!


----------



## Chris77

NickyT75 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Chris... wheres our piccy from last night? hope you had a good time chick :friends: xx

As soon as my hangover eases......the piccies will follow. :rofl: I'll also post my brother's speech that had me in tears! My brother is NOT the sentimental type AT ALL, so to hear his speech was AMAZING!!


----------



## toby2

GTT was fine although I felt very odd by 10.30 as a result of no food or drink for 12hrs apart from the yucky lucozade they made me drink in 5mins-mearly a whole bottle blerrrrgh!!!
had a very lazy day today-tesco's and thats about all!Nicky I am rubbish with scary films so i bet saw would have scared me!!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Glad all went ok toby!

Nicky ... darn it, I was looking forward to seeing Saw VI too ... hmmm, best I dont tell DH it might not be so good, so we can still go. We are waiting for the 'fourth kind' film next week ... now that looks interesting!!

Not been up to much today, still in pain (on/off) with my back, heaven knows why most things today required me to bend to do something (ouch!). Watched the last F1 race of the season, bit boring really, until the end! 

DH is up now, and Ive got dinner cooking - chicken pie, roasties, veg n lashings of gravy! Gotta keep my DH filled with winter food for his night shift!

Only 7 more sleeps til POAS-testing can begin, who am I kidding, 4-5 days more like :rofl:

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

It wasnt bad LM - just not as good as the others iykwim? its still worth watching tho :) (not as gory but thats prob a good thing as they were getting a bit ridiculous tbh!)

Me and DH are also looking forward to seeing Fourth kind :happydance: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Thx Nicky ... its me thats wants to watch it more than DH ... altho yes they have been a gore-fest havent they! 

They are good films, but not the best in my book, did like these tho:

Wolf Creek (couldnt sleep after watching that one night on my own wld you believe, as DH was away with the RAF at the time, so I slept with the light on all night (like that would stop him getting me right :dohh: the guy in that fim was a serious freak!)
The Hills have Eyes (the first one was the worst, not so fussed about the second one tbh).
Hostel (weird film, and Im still waiting to watch the sequel, which is here, but DH wont watch it, and I wont watch it on my own :rofl:)

However, I do also love, which are not horror/gore-fests:


Uncle Buck (did you see the size of that toast ... couldnt even get it through the door ...!)
The Breakfast Club (Judd Nelson ahhhh those were the days)
National Lampoons Xmas Vacation (crying I was laughing so much, and almost pee'd my pants :rofl:)
Lost Boys (I knew every word of it, havent watched it in a while tho)
The Commitments (Ive got the cds, as it was more abt the music for me)
Finally, and by no means last ... Father of the Bride (1&2) - gotta love Franc! (even my dad loves this - bless!)


----------



## NickyT75

:shock: Hostel???? you seriously enjoyed that???!!!!!!!

It was the most horrific thing I have ever seen and had to switch it off after not very long :rofl: we tried a few times to watch it so watched little bits at a time but it was just sooooooooooo gory that we couldnt face watching very much at once... it prob took us all weekend to get through it :rofl:

I thought it was horrible

I like scary things but that was just a total gore-fest so not my cup of tea at all...

The bit that sticks in my mind is when the boy is tied to a chair and the butcher severs his achilles tendons then tells him he is free to go & he cant run away *shudders* horrid horrid horrid!!!!!!

I prefer paranormal things or psychological ones that make you think and stay with you after you finish watching them xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

I have a love/hate relationship with gore-fest films, I love to watch them, cringe when watching them, and then hate myself afterwards ... as I cant sleep or have nightmares - :dohh: :rofl:

(shakes head in dismay :nope: at liking such gory stuff, when Im afraid of my own shadow when DH is on nights - shameful huh!)

Im cringeing just thinking about that scene! ewwww! Anything to do with ankles and feet (due to an old injury I have in my ankle) and my feet are underneath me hiding too! :rofl:

Having said that I do like the paranormal and pschological ones too ... like to be kept thinking about the possibilites ... and then get foxed by it at the end!

Ooooh we watched the Dan Brown's Angels and Demons on dvd ... that kept me wondering until the end!


----------



## Poshie

Hey Pingus :) How goes it? I'm doing okay, CD 10 now and 3 highs so far on cbfm. This is the month, I can feel it in my water! 

Ooo we watched Hostel and yes it was very gory. Another gory film that scares me is Saw. Flipping scary stuff that. DH likes his zombie flicks, ie. Dawn of the Dead being his favourite (original version). We watched Drag me to Hell the other week and that was ok but not great. Pretty scary. Anyone seen that?


----------



## hope&faith09

I am a whip with gory or scary films so I avoid them! I dont like being alone in the house at night really which I know is silly but I always here noises when theres no-one around! I am going to see my mother tomorrow to tell her the news ... am so scared! 

How is everyone else getting on today?


----------



## Chris77

Morning ladies :hi:

Hostel II was even worse than the first. :dohh:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning everyone! xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi guys :hi:

Poshie welcome back babe its good to see you :friends: when are you due to test? and i'll update the board :)

Sarah - good luck with telling your mum hun im sure she'll be over the moon!

Hi everyone else :hi: xx


----------



## Chris77

Morning LM :hi:


----------



## 123Deirdre

Its so weird u guys are all saying good morning as I'm jumping in bed lol.


----------



## Chris77

Oh that's right. Australia is 15 hours ahead of NY.


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: Dee I didnt realise you lived in Australia... how cool!! :happydance: id love to go there someday before I die (best start saving now and I might be able to afford it when im retired!) :rofl: xx


----------



## Poshie

Thanks nicky :hugs: well, test date depends when I O but say testing 20 Nov for now please, thanks.


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> Wallie - 4th Nov
> Chris77 - 5th Nov
> Little Mermaid - 11th Nov
> 123Deirdre - 16th Nov
> Shmoo - 16th Nov
> Poshie - 20th Nov
> Lyns -
> Subaru555 - (M.I.A)
> Pretty Sakura - (M.I.A)
> Krissi - (M.I.A)
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> hr.lr.07 -Where have you gone??
> Jaytee -Where have you gone??
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> LeaArr - WTT until Jan
> 
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shining Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Toby2, Su11
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here!!, Daisyduke
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here!:happydance: HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! :happydance: Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here! :happydance:
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Monday 2nd November Update *

Are there any more updates from anyone??? :kiss:


:dust: good luck to everyone who is TTC! 

:dust: to everyone else who is due to test soon, do any of you have any symptoms to report? :dust: 


Hope everyone is ok? :flower: xx


----------



## LeaArr

Morning/Afternoon Ladies. I hope you all are well. I don't have much to report. I hate WTT, but I know it's the best thing for now. 
Yesterday wasn't a very good day for me. I was watching Scrubs and it was the season where Carla got pregnant. :cry: It made me break down. Nick was off hunting so I felt so alone. I feel much better now though.


----------



## NickyT75

Lea - :hug: its nice to see you in here babes... not much longer for you WTT and its for the best to allow your body time to heal properly both physically and emotionally :hugs: xx


----------



## Chris77

Lea :hugs: So sorry you were down yesterday. You should have texted me. :hugs: I know how it feels to have a little break down when you're alone. I used to have them often. :hugs:


----------



## 123Deirdre

Well I live on the border of new south wales and Queensland so pretty much the gold coast right near the beach! The whether here today was 31 degrees celcius. It was Melbourne cup day our big spring racing carnival day "the race that stops the nation" I lost on the sweeps at work I got a dodgy horse. Lol
p.s I hate 2ww.
Hope everyone is good!


----------



## toby2

evening pingu ladies- am v v v v v worn out so just dropping by to say hi!
xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Dee - good luck in the 2ww hun :dust:

Hi Toby :hi: xx


----------



## jem_5500

Hi

Sorry I have been MIA it has been a crazy few weeks and i have it appears loads of pages I am working thru!!

Oli is asleep so I am hoping I get long enough to write!!

LeArr I am so sorry to hear your news honey big :hugs: to you and you DH xx

SImon and HOney huge congrats I didnt expect to beat you two I have to say :D Mind it seems the NOvember SParklers were all alittle impatient!!!

How ar eyou doing now noja?

How are you feeling H&F more human now? 

Nicky cannot believe how far along you are already! Hope being preg is treating you well xx

So many people I have missed..there were alot of pages!!! I am also not holding h=out hope of OLI being asleep much longer! He decided to be awake 5:30-1am and then sletp till 6 so had to poke him for a feed to which he managed 15 minutes before dropping off again I am thinking he will be demanding more very soon!!

Look forward to catching up again soon xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! Jem its lovely to see you babe :yipee:

awww cant wait to see a pic of baby Oli when you get a chance to show us :cloud9: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> Wallie - 4th Nov
> Chris77 - 5th Nov
> Little Mermaid - 11th Nov
> 123Deirdre - 16th Nov
> Shmoo - 16th Nov
> Poshie - 20th Nov
> Lyns -
> Subaru555 - (M.I.A)
> Pretty Sakura - (M.I.A)
> Krissi - (M.I.A)
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> hr.lr.07 -Where have you gone??
> Jaytee -Where have you gone??
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> LeaArr - WTT until Jan
> 
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shining Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Toby2, Su11 :blue:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here!!, Daisyduke :pink:
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here!:happydance: HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! :happydance: Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here! :happydance:
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Wednesday 4th November Update *

Are there any more updates from anyone??? :kiss:


:dust: good luck to everyone! we are approaching a few test dates :happydance: so hopefully we will be getting some more happy news! :happydance:

All you TTCers are very quiet but you should be getting excited... do any of you have any symptoms to report? :dust: :dust:


Hope everyone is ok? :flower: xx


----------



## jem_5500

i wasnt sure if u would want pic, know its not easy for ppl hope ppl dont mind this xxx

https://i620.photobucket.com/albums/tt284/jospencer82/153.jpg
my little man


----------



## NickyT75

Awww! Jem he is adorable! :cloud9: im sooooo happy for you babe :happydance: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Awwwww Jem he is adorable! Thank you for the piccy im so so so happy for you! 

Im feeling a lot more human altho am now scared as my dissertation research project is coming up ... and Im going into a school, year 9 boys, and doing physical education - free running (looking at whether you can make boys change their opinions of a feminine sport by making it more masculine! ) hmmm just found out Im leading the sessions not sure I can do much supporting or demos! 

How is everyone else? x x x


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi: everyone!

Busy with work all day, apart from a quick journal update.

Jem ... Oli is just adorable! :kiss:

How is everyone?

H&F glad things have settled down for you now. Sounds like you have an interesting challenge ahead with the year 9's!! Good luck!!

Right off for a sqiuz round .... before the new series of Spooks starts (Im sooo excited :happydance:!!)


----------



## 123Deirdre

Gorgeous! Jem


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Pingus .... I have the flu, so stuck in bed, wish things were going a little more smoothly! 

How is everyone else? 

x x x


----------



## NickyT75

Aw Sarah you poor love :hugs: you've had nothing but bad luck lately have you?

hopefully it will all be out of the way now and things will start looking up for you :kiss: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

It has been a bit of a nightmare, went to speak to my mum and didnt tell her due to my nan suddenly being taken to hospital but I plan to tell her on Monday. Now sittin writing parts of an essay so at least im getting on with something. Dave wants to get me out the house for some fresh air so we may take doggies for a walk! We also get the keys to our new house tomorrow ... excited about that altho we arent moving in for two weeks as we need to decorate etc first. How you getting on Nicky? x x x


----------



## Poshie

Hello Pingus:) Popping in to report my Peak on cbfm. A record 5 highs this cycle (only 2 last time) so it&#8217;s been a while coming. As it happens though, it&#8217;s bang on time (I seem to have pretty regular ov day for some reason).

Congrats on picking up the keys to your new house tomorrow H&F! It&#8217;s always exciting moving I think&#8230;can be a fresh start.

Jem &#8211; many congrats on your beautiful baby boy :happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

Definately a fresh start as where we currently are its not the nicest estate and dave used to live here with his ex ... not looking forward to all the decorating but at least I will get the new kitchen I want! 

Cograts on your highs poshie! x

x x x


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! congrats on your PEAK Poshie :happydance: go get those :spermy: girl! :yipee:

Sarah it will be fab in your new home as its just the 2 of you and no bad memories of the dreaded ex :grr: but be careful you dont overdo it while decorating... just take things slowly & you'll get there :hugs:

(I found out how easy it is to overdo things without realising as I hurt my back yesterday by just doing the shopping!) :dohh:

Im getting a bit of pain down below (like ive been riding a bike & the seat has hurt me iykwim?) but the good news is I heard my babies heartbeat today at my consultant appt :happydance: xx


----------



## jem_5500

congrats on peak poshie xx

H&F how u doing feeling better?

oli not been so cute today....cried nearly whole day just phoned daddy to tell him to get butt home!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Jem - how old is Oli now babe? xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies, 

Will be taking it easy ... I think im on painting, Nicky just wrote in your journal as I have been having this pain aswell! I think Oh's dad is coming to wallpaper and Dave is going to do all the major things but as we are moving over two weeks it should be fine! 

Still feeling rough but have bought some yummy puddings to eat tonight while there are hopefully some fireworks out the window!


----------



## CedarWood

Hello:flower:
I am new to Baby and Bump and was just checking out the Buddy group section. I see it says you are recruiting new members....but I also see you are 500 some pages:book: thats alot of pages.... Are you still looking for newbies? If so - I hope I will not be lost!
Cedar


----------



## NickyT75

CedarWood said:


> Hello:flower:
> I am new to Baby and Bump and was just checking out the Buddy group section. I see it says you are recruiting new members....but I also see you are 500 some pages:book: thats alot of pages.... Are you still looking for newbies? If so - I hope I will not be lost!
> Cedar

Hiya hun :hi:

we are always on the look out for new members :happydance: welcome to Team Pingu :friends:

There are lots & lots of pages as we are the longest running buddy thread with lots of success and lots of little baby Pingus as members now too! :thumbup:

Tell us a little bit about yourself... when are you due to test? and I will add you to our testing board

Lots of luck & hope your TTC journey is short and sweet :dust: but you have certainly picked a lovely group of girls to share it with you :friends: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi: Cedar ... and welcome to our wonderful team pingu! Dont worry you wont get lost, we will always find you in here! xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi LM :hi:

any symptoms to report for us avid spotters?? :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Lyns babe :hi:

I noticed you lurking and understand if you dont feel up to posting but just wanted to say I miss you lots :hugs: xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

No symptoms to report im afraid Nicky ... its almost as if my body is :tease: me! 

LM > Body: Cmon already where's my bfp!!!???

Body > LM: :haha:

Typical huh! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girlies :hi:

Happy friday! :wohoo: how are we all today? whats our plans for the weekend? :friends: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> CedarWood - Testathon begins 7th - 13th Nov
> Little Mermaid - 11th Nov
> 123Deirdre - 16th Nov
> Shmoo - 16th Nov
> Poshie - 20th Nov
> Lyns -
> Wallie -
> Chris77 -
> Subaru555 - (M.I.A)
> Pretty Sakura - (M.I.A)
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> hr.lr.07 -Where have you gone??
> Jaytee -Where have you gone??
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> LeaArr - WTT until Jan
> 
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shining Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Toby2, Su11 :blue:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here!!, Daisyduke :pink:
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here!:happydance: HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! :happydance: Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here! :happydance:
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Friday 6th November Update *

Are there any more updates from anyone??? :kiss:


:dust: good luck to everyone! we are approaching a few test dates :happydance: so hopefully we will be getting some more happy news! :happydance:

All you TTCers are very quiet but you should be getting excited... do any of you have any symptoms to report? :dust: :dust:


Hope everyone is ok? :flower: xx


----------



## CedarWood

Hi - thanks for the welcome:howdy:

I will try to read back a bit to get to know you all!

Where is the testing page - Page one?
I think I will test this sat - 10 DPO but have a 15 day LP. So AF is not due till next Friday.

I have been TTC since 2003:cry:

Not very successfully:coffee:

I will try to give my story briefly: Just went off BCP in May 2003 - July 2003 had a chemical but did not know what that was then - just a line then nothing - 
Early September 2004 - preg again - blighted Ovum - miscarried naturally in November 2004.
March 2005 - an early MC
June 2006 - an early MC

Medical history - asked for testing after my 2nd MC - got various tests including thyroid - was told it was fine. Spring 2005.
June 2006 went to another doc - mentioned I had seen at times brown spotting Mid-cycle - she thought it was low progesterone and had me go on Sups..... 
Since then no pregancies that have showed on pee sticks.... I had very bad cramping once mid-cycle this past spring and thought it was related to a pregnancy that did not develop. This past September I had a 10 when got a Beta day 12 - I think it was. But I think my problem has been my thyroid - at least a problem....Could be more:shrug:
I was told in 2005 my thyroid was normal but had begun to feel worse and on TWW this summer read about sub-clinical hypothyroidism.
So in August at the gyno requested my thyroid be checked - again I was told it was normal at 3.123. 
I got pills after researching on the internet what to take and it has been amazing. I had my first ever (non BCP) menstrual period that was not heavy and clotty. I had asked about that to a few doctors since TCC and all said it was fine:growlmad: My hair stopped falling out - I always thought it was normal to loose so much. I began menstruating at 13 - so have had hypothyroidism at least since then but think the past couple years it got worse. I have color in my cheeks - never did without blusher - it is amazing I am not pale and have more energy. The poster on TWW said guidlines for hypothyroidism changed in 2001 but many docs use the old guidlines - so 3 and over is hypothyroid but to become pregnant and carry to term 1-2 is recommended. 
Wheeew - sorry for the long explaination - I am 39 - was 33 when began TTC - will see if he meds help - who knows.... I began meds mid - sept - day after clinic gave me my results....
Took Femara in Sept - think worked well - but did not take this cycle as thought DP would be traveling alot in my fertile time. so now just natural - if not preg this cycle am taking Femara again. I think now I will need it for good eggs. 
So that is my TCC history as condensed as possible!O:) Will go back a few pages to learn more about you guys.
CW


----------



## NickyT75

Cedar - so sorry to hear what a rough time you've had and im really hoping that your fortunes will change now that your cycles seem to be regulated much better :hugs:

(the test board is 2 posts abaove this and I update it every few days) :dust: xx


----------



## NickyT75

P.S - most of us have links to our journals in our siggies if you want to read the 1st page it will fill you in on our stories quicker that trying to trawl back through 500+ pages of this thread :friends: xx


----------



## CedarWood

Thanks for the tip Nicky - will check out journals - don't have one myself tho.

Well it is funny that I thought aside from probably being too heavy my cycles were normal - clockwork and got EWCM.... And thought it was just bad luck had not got preg since 2006 or DP was getting older as well.... 
But must have been my thyroid worsened as I felt more tired as well - and less creative but it was gradual...
But OK now and am going to pump myself full of Femara to get super strong Eggies:rain:
I love all the cute smilies that are on Baby and Bump - Sorry if overdo them in the begining they are so cute. I am on TWW and often cannot find a smiley to express my mood:wine: Friday but won't have more than one!
CW
PS testathon is the right word!


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: the smilies are fab arent they? :wohoo: and :yipee: are my favourites but im also quite fond of :bfp: (for obvious reasons) 
:devil: :drunk: :tease: :wine: :ignore: :loo: :rain: :blush: :shy: :sleep: & not forgetting the all important :spermy: & :sex: :winkwink:

They really brighten things up around here so feel free to go overboard :shipw: :happydance: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning everyone!

Day off today ... :yipee: Wont be around all day, as going out with DH to see my mum and her rather cute n devlish lil puppy! 

Well 10DPO today, temp at 36.81 (nice rise!) but still :bfn: :shrug: Early doors for me though, so will still keep po-that-s!! :rofl:

Cedar ... long and winding journey you've had hunni ... Im sure the magic of team pingu will help you on your next steps to your shiny :bfp:

:dust:ing everyone who is poas-athon at the mo ... cmon :bfp:!!!!!

:wave: nicky ... Hope you are ok today hun!


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Pingus! 

Welcome Cedar ... sorry your journey so far has been long and tough, hopefully you will get a strong sticky egg soon and all the pingu ladies are so lovely and supportive. 

As for me I am currently waiting to pick up the keys, just looked through the pictures I have of the house I think I forgot how horrendous it looks at the moment and how much work there is to do, I think we are going to take photos during the process so we can look back and see what we have achieved. As soon as I have the key I am going to see how easily I can get the wallpaper off the walls and if I need a steamer! hmm! Fingers crossed it comes off easily. Also we are going fireworks tomorrow night I think, well Dave is going it depends if Im feeling a bit better in the flu department coz I dont want to spread it or get wet and cold standing outside! 

Anyone got plans for the weekend? x x x


----------



## Poshie

Morning pingus ;) welcome to our buddy thread Cedar and sorry to hear of your long ttc problems. Those tabs sound very promising and I hope the get you a lovely healthy bwan very soon. Just briefly, I'm 33, DH is 37, trying for our first since dec 08 and I've had 2 bfp this year, but sadly 2mc. Like you, I've had a BO and a chemical. Best of luck to you :dust:

H&F - it'll be worth the hard work when it's all done, I promise!


----------



## CedarWood

Hi all - thanks for the welcome:flower:

I am on Moscow time - so up a bit earlier than you UK gals.

Poshie sorry to hear that.... 
At the risk of sounding obsessive - I recommend getting your thyroid checked if haven't already - and asking for the numbers. It may not be the same problem as myself but if I was properly diagnosed, I think I would have had a child by now....
Low thyroid can lead to problems concieving as well as ealry MC's.... Tho not the only cause one of the more common.

Hopeand faith - new house - cool:thumbup:Thats sounds lots of fun and a chance to be creative!

Nicky - I saw you posted earlier about symptoms - I will share!:headspin:

I have been having cramping since O - first thought was post O cramps as have heard of those but they have not stopped. On and off twinges - cramps and pains - all over lower region....
I had this last cycle as well - so cramping/twinges could just turn out to be a normal medicated cycle for me :shrug:
Washing my hair last night - reaching up - felt a pain in hip bone - hmmmm
Creamy white CM - consistent since O - first was mixed creamy with rubbery after EWCM.
Thats about it for now:happydance: Am having lunch in a boho cafe - playing 'Jungle Rock' at the mo - sounds like 1950's rock n roll - so feel like a jig:happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

Ahh im so excited just had the phone call we can go and pick up the keys!!! I cant wait but Dave is now stalling becuase he still has work to do ... but I can go down the house on my own and get started!


----------



## NickyT75

:yipee: congrats Sarah but be careful!!! we dont wanna see you overdoing things remember :hugs:

:hi: Poshie you are almost in the 2ww!! :happydance: good luck babe! :dust:

Cedar - those are some great symptoms you got there! :happydance: :dust:

LM - have fun on your day off hunni :friends: and here is some :dust: for you too! xx


----------



## LeaArr

Welcome Cedar. I am sorry to read of the hard time you have had. Glad you found us. 

I hope you all are well. I hope to see a bunch of :bfp: this month. :happydance:


----------



## jem_5500

NickyT75 said:


> Jem - how old is Oli now babe? xx

He is 3 weeks today..eeek, i have been up all night both crying lol and then waited for health visitor at 11:30 nd she just called to say she forgot me!!! So I cried again whoops!

LM you cheered me up so much when the post arrived this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Couldnt resist Jem ... it was all I could do to restrain myself :rofl: Hope Oli likes everything! Bah at the HV ... sorry you've been crying hunni ... big super size :hugs2: xxx


----------



## toby2

morning lovely pingu ladies lots of :dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
to those who need it-think we due some bfps soon!
I havent had a call about my blood test for GD so am assuming am all clear!
busy trying to motivate oh into building my new, currently flat packed furniture this weekend
lots of love
xxx


----------



## jem_5500

morning ladies xxx

hop eyour ok , had option of hour in bed or undisturbed bath at 6:30am I chose the bath!!

Hop eyou all have a lovely weekend we are off to investigate an NCT sale I will let u knw what htey like!

Take care and lots of :bfp: vibes for you xxxx


----------



## CedarWood

Morning all:dishes:

Tested today 10 DPO - nothing:nope:.....but......yesterday had a wee bit of brown spotting - very slight - earlier in day was trying to decide if I had beige or yellowish - then it went to tan so def old bld....
Dunno could be implantation - could mean my hormones are off - it was exactly one week till AF - I get AF 16 DPO.
Today looks white again - have not gotten dry after O but could be normal for me - still trying to decide what is normal at my ripe old age, as just finally medicated:wacko:
So's thats all except twinges etc here and there and I kid you not my pubic area felt a bit sore while walking to the coffee shop where I now sit.... This morning stretching my legs out in bed - pelvic area hurt:shrug: bizare I know. I am not new to TTC and have had just about every sign possible minus nausea over the past few years.... Have even gotten close to that with feeling a bit ill after eatting....So will not read too much into my 'signs' my body is devilish.... Recently had a 10 beta and pains in pelvic area when DP was in the missionary position - thought that was a great 'sign':dohh:

Ah well - snow yesterday here - very pretty like Christmas (which is fast upon us) rain today!
Anyone began Christmas shopping yet? I have to book my flight to the US soon.....:?

LM - post a pic of the cute puppy if you canO:)

Jem - hello:) That is sad she forgot you:-( but lovely - you get home visits! Is that the NHS? I saw that on a film about health care - it showed someone in France getting a home visit complete with housework help - amazing to me!

CW


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Toby :hi: Wow!! cant believe you are over 30wks already! :shock:

Jem - hope you enjoyed your nice peaceful soak in the bath chick :friends:

Cedar - I'll keep my fingers crossed that it could've been a tiny bit of implantation spotting :dust:
Snow yesterday? where do you live hun? :kiss:

:hi: to everyone else... Im going to an organised fireworks display & bonfire tonight :happydance: (just hope the weather stays dry!) 

hope you all have a lovely weekend :friends: xx


----------



## toby2

heh heh I am not, never got round to sorting ticker out after 12 week scan, am 29wks tomorrow!!good luck with the fireworks


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: well happy 29wks for tomorrow then :kiss: im 16wks on monday! :happydance: cant believed how fast its going! xx


----------



## Lyns

Morning Pingu's, just popping in to let you know I haven't forgotten you all!

Haven't been around too much lately.....I'm finding life a bit more bearable if I just get on with it and don't come here obsessing why the entire world is pregnant and I'm 21 cycles on, with nothing but 2 miscarriages to show for it. 

Docs have stuck me on aspirin and metformin on top of the Clomid now, so I'm definitely rattling a bit when I walk......sadly I really don't beleive its done the trick this month and I'm currently 10dpo (which in itself is a bonus for me - at least its sorted my LPD) waiting for AF to turn up. Believe me, this many cycles in I can just 'feel' when my progesterone has dropped, and my temp is down.

Well, off for a quick scoot round, then I'm off shopping. Love n hugs to you all xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Lyns babe :hi:

Its lovely to see you in here but we totally understand your reasons for taking a bit of a back seat :hugs:

your LP is sounding good tho :) so although you are feeling disheartened - at least something positive is happening which can only be good news... 

I think of you every single day hun and if only I could give you your sticky :bfp: by wishing it were true... :dust: 

Love you lots xxx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> CedarWood - Testathon begins 7th - 13th Nov
> Little Mermaid - 11th Nov
> 123Deirdre - 16th Nov
> Shmoo - 16th Nov
> Poshie - 20th Nov
> Lyns -
> Wallie - 4th Dec
> Chris77 -
> Subaru555 - (M.I.A)
> Pretty Sakura - (M.I.A)
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> Jaytee -Where have you gone??
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> LeaArr - WTT until Jan
> hr.lr.07 - WTT until Feb
> 
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shining Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Toby2, Su11 :blue:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here!!, Daisyduke :pink:
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here!:happydance: HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! :happydance: Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here! :happydance:
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Saturday 7th November Update *

Are there any more updates from anyone??? :kiss:


:dust: good luck to everyone! there are a few test dates coming up :happydance: so hopefully we will be getting some more happy news! :happydance:


Hope everyone is ok? :flower: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hi everyone!

11 dpo for me and bfn this morning. Ho hum still early for me, will see wot tomorrow brings!

Cedar ... pic attached of Winston. He is so uber cute! Although he has grown a lot in the last 3 weeks since this pic was taken.

xxx
 



Attached Files:







WINSTON2.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! LM he is gorgeous!!! :cloud9:

sorry bout the :bfn: chick... still keeping everything crossed for you :dust: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Got a video I did on my mobi from yesterday, when lil Winston was playing in mums backgarden with his big bro Wesley, my DH and my mum... just trying to send it to my email, and I will upload to my journal and paste a link back to this message.

*UPDATE:* https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/105664-lm-trying-conceive-journal-ramblings-cycling-13-a-64.html#post3505683


----------



## CedarWood

Cute pupper:) (Can't find a cutsey I wanna hug your poochy smiley)
Are they Cocker or Cumberland Spaniels - or some type of Spaniel?

11DPO is still pretty early I think fertility friend says 13.6 DPO is the average for finding a BFP.
Tho I can't resist either - took two tests todayboth neg of course = I am 10 DPO...:?
These pains, twinges and such got my curiosity up!


----------



## Wallie

Just a quick update to say I'll be testing around 4th December.

Had a good weekend at a Childline Ball in Glasgow. Not long up actually, so I obviously needed to catch up on my sleep. Going to hang a pair of curtains today and make a pelmet to go along the top.

Hope everyone is okay and good luck to those testing shortly. :dust:


----------



## 123Deirdre

i think im gonna test tomorrow. i have peed alot today,alot more than usual and nips are still sore after OV. 
and i really want a BFP for my sisters birthday tomorrow, would make her so happy to know she's going to be an aunty!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hi!

12 dpo, poas said 'no' ... no other signs or symptoms, apart from swirly feeling in tummy :shrug: so who knows wots going on!!

:dust: to all that are testing!!

xxx


----------



## Wallie

FX'd that this is your month LM. FX for you too Deirdre!


----------



## toby2

:dust::dust:
for tomorrow girls
LM i dont think any of my bfp ever showed up early so stay positive
went for a swim today after the rememberance parade-lovely!snugged up on sofa now
happy sundays pingu ladies
xx


----------



## NickyT75

Afternoon ladies :hi:

good luck for all of you who are gonna be testing in the morning :dust:

Hope you've managed to catch up on a bit of sleep Wallie :hugs: xx


----------



## majm1241

Hi! I'm April! Can I be recruited!? :D My AF is due on 15th so I am trying to wait to test on or after the 10th. What do y'all think?


----------



## NickyT75

majm1241 said:


> Hi! I'm April! Can I be recruited!? :D My AF is due on 15th so I am trying to wait to test on or after the 10th. What do y'all think?

Hi April :hi:

glad you could jon us :happydance: welcome to Team Pingu! :friends:

...so your AF isnt due till the 15th... but in true POAS-addict style you intend to start testing waaaaaaaaay too early! :rofl:

Pingu is full of POAS-addicts so you're gonna fit in here just great! :happydance:

Best of luck hunni - I hope your stay here is short and sweet and you get your :bfp: very soon :dust: xx


----------



## majm1241

Thanks! I will love this team! :D

LOL I was wondering if it was too early! I can be so impatient! LOL I am torn though because with Jace I was almost 2 weeks late and I had tested it was a BFN and 5 days later I went to doctor and got a FP and then they did blood test withc was BFP! I am wondering if I should wait or just go on ahead and do it anyway! LOL


----------



## NickyT75

...Hmmm sounds like you maybe dont metabolise the HCG very quickly into your urine if it took 2 wks to show your :bfp: last time

so with that in mind... its prob not such a great idea to start you testathon too early - it will cost you a fortune! :dohh:

have you thought about ordering some cheapy tests from the internet so you can feed your POAS-addiction without breaking the bank? :happydance:

they sell really good/reasonably priced ones at accessdiagnostics that come highly recommended if you are interested? :) xx


----------



## majm1241

I have 2 clear blue ones right now waiting to be peed on, lol. (yeah so they came in a box of 5 and I took 3 already knowing they would be BFN and what a waste! Way too soon! but was hoping for a miracle! lmao) I will look into the cheap ones like you suggested. Where do I look for them at? Also, they have some at the $1 store. Do you think they are too cheap, lol. I saw them and thought "No way they can work from the $1 store!!!"


----------



## NickyT75

Actually the $1 store ones are really good so yeah go and stock up on those... no point bankrupting yourself on Clear Blue :rofl:

access diagnostics is an online store that sells everything you could possibly need if you are TTC and everything is reasonably priced with good delivery times (1-2 days) so just google access diagnostics and you'll prob be like a kid in a sweetie shop! :rofl: xx


----------



## ladybugg

Hi team pinguers
Can I join your team?
I just got :witch: this morning:cry:
I'm looking for some buddies that will be at the same cycle stage as me for the next month. This is my first clomid cycle after 2 unsuccessful femara cycles. Hope to hear from some of you soon xo:dust:


----------



## majm1241

lmao OK! I will do that! Wow really? $1 store is good!? Shoot I will go stock up then! Clear blue is pricey! LOL


----------



## NickyT75

ladybugg said:


> Hi team pinguers
> Can I join your team?
> I just got :witch: this morning:cry:
> I'm looking for some buddies that will be at the same cycle stage as me for the next month. This is my first clomid cycle after 2 unsuccessful femara cycles. Hope to hear from some of you soon xo:dust:

Hiya hun :hi:

nice to see you in here :happydance: we have a lovely lady called Lyns who is also on Clomid so you will be able to compare notes :)

There is a test board which I update every couple of days so if you give me a rough idea of when you expect :witch: again I will add that date as your testing date

Lots of luck to both you & majm1241... I hope the Pingu magic rubs off on you both and you get your :bfp:'s soon :dust:


----------



## Cocobelle

Evening ladies :hi:

Just thought i would say hi to all you Pingus and welcome to Ceder, April and ladybugg. This is a great team and I know you will all feel right at home here!

Glad to see every one is keeping well, I know I don't post too often but I do drop in and check up on you all every few days :comp:

Good luck to all those who are waiting to test, I hope to see lots of BFP over the next week or two!

:dust::dust::dust: to all

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Cocobelle :hi:

its good to see you hun :friends: how are you coping with the "waiting" part of WTT? xx


----------



## majm1241

Thank you ladies! I am really looking forward to being on this buddy team! :)


----------



## 123Deirdre

Bfn for me at 8-9 dpo lol I'm an idiot. I was looking at pregnancy charts on FF and they all seem to have the need to pee the day on or day after implantation useless info


----------



## LittleMermaid

Brown watery stuff tonight, which was preceeded by some very light cramping :sad1: (not usual AF intensity). 

Will see what tomorrow brings when I poas in the :loo: as its D-Day!! :argh:


----------



## Cocobelle

NickyT75 said:


> Hi Cocobelle :hi:
> 
> its good to see you hun :friends: how are you coping with the "waiting" part of WTT? xx

Hi Nicky :hi:

Glad to see you Merrily making your way along your preggo ticker hun. I have to say, you are one of the Pingu's I like to check up on!

TTW has flipped back to WTT. For this week anyway, it changes on a day to day basis :lol:

I guess its about time I explained to you all why we are putting off TTC (or why we may decide not too) but for obvious reasons I don't think this is the right place and I can't be bothered to keep a journal. I'm sure I will think of some thing O:)


LM, I really hope today is THE day for your :bfp:


----------



## toby2

morning pingus
hello to the new ladies-internet cheapies great for poas habbit!that way you can start poas hpt the day after you stop poas opk stylee!heheheh
am painting today, done two walls,two walls to go!
xx


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girlies :hi:

Dee - cant believe you POAS already!! :shock: :rofl: (gotta feed that POAS-addiction hey?) :rofl: how long is your LP usually? im thinking your eggie may be implanting as we speak... :happydance: go eggie go eggie! :dust:

LM - hope old hag bag stays away babe :dust:

:hi: Coco im glad you popped back again hun :friends: you dont have to explain anything to us if you dont want to hun... 

Toby - morning chick :hi: are you painting babies room? or somewhere else? :kiss: 

Morning to everyone else :hi: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> CedarWood - Testathon begins 7th - 13th Nov
> Little Mermaid - 11th Nov
> 123Deirdre - 16th Nov
> Shmoo - 16th Nov
> Poshie - 20th Nov
> majm1241 -
> Ladybugg -
> Lyns -
> Wallie - 4th Dec
> Chris77 -
> Subaru555 - (M.I.A)
> Pretty Sakura - (M.I.A)
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> Jaytee -Where have you gone??
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> LeaArr - WTT until Jan
> hr.lr.07 - WTT until Feb
> 
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shining Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate
> 
> May
> Toby2, Su11 :blue:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here!!, Daisyduke :pink:
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here!:happydance: HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! :happydance: Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here! :happydance:
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Monday 9th November Update *

Morning ladies :hi:

we have 2 lovely new recruits! :happydance: :happydance: so everyone say a big :hi: to majm1241 & Ladybugg!!


:dust: good luck to everyone! there are a few test dates coming up :happydance: so hopefully we will be getting some more happy news! :happydance:
Bring on those :bfp:'s :headspin: PMA! PMA!

Hope everyone is ok? :flower: xx


----------



## CedarWood

Morning all:flower:

Tested again 12DPO - nothing:shrug:

Still cramping - aching and twinging away.

Good luck to fellow testers:flower:

Thank you Cocobelle! 

Welcome to fellow Newbies:)


----------



## 123Deirdre

Nicky- lol I know I'm weak :( I'm not sure what my cycles are like yet:(


----------



## NickyT75

Sorry bout the :bfn: Cedar :hugs: do you know how long your LP is usually hun? xx


----------



## toby2

nope,not the babies room,they will be in with us for the first six months so no rush on that-am going to move my little boy into the spare room and the spare room into his old room
x


----------



## CedarWood

I usually get AF 16 DPO - so this coming Friday. Still time:munch:


----------



## NickyT75

CedarWood said:


> I usually get AF 16 DPO - so this coming Friday. Still time:munch:

:happydance: Yay! still plenty of time for a lovely Big Fat Positive!! :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: xx


----------



## CedarWood

Thanks! Am hoping!:thumbup:


----------



## LittleMermaid

More brown yukkiness and imminent arrival of full flow today ... :cry: Just preparing myself for calling the hospital to book myself in for hsg :cry:


----------



## NickyT75

LittleMermaid said:


> More brown yukkiness and imminent arrival of full flow today ... :cry: Just preparing myself for calling the hospital to book myself in for hsg :cry:

:hug: so sorry hun :(

maybe the HSG will be a good thing tho? ive heard lots of pople get preg in their 1st cycle afterwards as everything gets a good clear out so all your tubes and everything are nice and open :hugs: xx


----------



## LauraLy

Hi Everyone! :hi:
I am new to Bnb and trying to get my feet wet. :flower:
A little about me... I'm 28 y/o- been married to my husband for 4 1/2 years and we are TTC #1. I have been off BCP since January 09. We did the NTNP method for 9 months with no success. :nope: So in Sept we decided to get a little more serious about it...basically we increased the amount we :sex:! No luck! :nope: Last cycle, I tried counting days to pinpoint OV and we made sure to BD over those days (judging by my physical symptoms of ov we hit the days right on)...but no luck! :nope:
So this is our 3rd cycle TTC. AF hit me yesterday morning! But, we are over it and moving on to the next month I am heading out to buy an opk to make sure I really do "know" when I'm ov- other than that we're just gonna keep doing what we do... I want this experience to remain fun and not too much like work....but at the same time we are ready and really want our little one! So, I'm on cd2..usually a 28-30 day cycle :thumbup:
Well, I hope I can find some gals to buddy up with! I think it will be a great experience! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Laura hun :hi:

welcome to team Pingu! :happydance:

Thera are lots of lovely girls in here who will be happy to talk OPK's & HPT's whenever you like (we are a budding bunch of POAS addicts) :rofl:

oooops! (just realised you are new to BnB so you may not know what all the abbreviations mean yet... meaning you'll think im a nutter talking some weird language & prob wont bother posting in here again!) :dohh:

...Im assuming you know OPK - seeing as you mentioned it :thumbup: so that just leaves HPT - (home pregnancy test) and POAS - (pee on a stick)

Glad to have you on board :happydance: if you let me know when you plan to test I will add you to the testing board! good luck hun :dust: xx


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi: Sorry, I've been rubbish at keeping up to date in here. :dohh:

How are we all?


----------



## LauraLy

NickyT75 said:


> Hi Laura hun :hi:
> 
> welcome to team Pingu! :happydance:
> 
> Thera are lots of lovely girls in here who will be happy to talk OPK's & HPT's whenever you like (we are a budding bunch of POAS addicts) :rofl:
> 
> oooops! (just realised you are new to BnB so you may not know what all the abbreviations mean yet... meaning you'll think im a nutter talking some weird language & prob wont bother posting in here again!) :dohh:
> 
> ...Im assuming you know OPK - seeing as you mentioned it :thumbup: so that just leaves HPT - (home pregnancy test) and POAS - (pee on a stick)
> 
> Glad to have you on board :happydance: if you let me know when you plan to test I will add you to the testing board! good luck hun :dust: xx

Thanks sooo much!:hugs: I am quickly learning all of these abbreviations... and looking some up as I go! :thumbup:
I will be testing December 8th!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Thanks again!:kiss:


----------



## Chris77

LM - so sorry sweetie :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Chris :hi:

Nice to see you hun :) we have recruited some lovely newbies while you've been away! :happydance:

CedarWood, majm1241 (AKA April), Ladybugg & LauraLy :happydance: 

cant wait till the :bfp:'s start rolling in again! :happydance: xx


----------



## hekate

:hi: Everybody! And welcome to all the new recruits :flower:!

thanks Nicky for checking on me! 
sorry I have not posted at all in ages, but I always check up on all at you at Team Pingu :hugs:

I am doing fine.....feel pretty normal (yeah second tri!)....
starting to show a little bit....have funny feelings in my tummy...lol...

tomorrow is my 20 week scan :argh:
hope all will be well with the little one....

hugs and love to all!


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya Hekate :hi:

are you planning to find out if you are on team :blue: or team :pink: tomorrow? xx


----------



## Chris77

Welcome to the new recruits! :hi:


----------



## majm1241

Hi Everyone! WOW!!! I feel the love! :D Thanks for the family feel! :)


----------



## LauraLy

Hi Everyone!:hi:
Thanks for all of the warm welcomes! It's great! :happydance:

Is there a way to get the team banner/logo added to my signature???:shrug:

Thanks!:hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Evening Ladies! 

Just thought I would pop in ... welcome to all the newbies team pingu are all lovely ladies!!! 

As for me I am sooooo tired, been painting the last few days feel like I have barely stopped and now feeling very run down so going to try and take it easy tomorrow! Off to bed now yay for sleep! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## 123Deirdre

cAn someone please tell me what CM is like when ur preggas?


----------



## NickyT75

123Deirdre said:


> cAn someone please tell me what CM is like when ur preggas?

I didnt really notice much difference TBH :shrug:

its sposed to increase but in my experience its not really a reliable indicator xx


----------



## ladybugg

:flower:Hi Lovely Pingu Ladies:wohoo:
Thanks so much for making me feel so welcome:hugs: I am already addicted to poas, just glad to know im not alone!!:thumbup:


----------



## 123Deirdre

Lyns said:


> Poshie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks and hi toby :)
> 
> It's about time I got my team pingu sig sorted isn't it. Anyone help me out with that please? Ta :hugs:
> 
> Poshie, go to "edit your signature" and click on add image....
> 
> then paste this into the box, but remove the *** at the ends...
> 
> ***https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u208/shorty-73/TeamPingu-1.jpg***
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

here u go


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks for finding that for me Dee :friends:

I was planning to look for it later but you have saved me the trouble :happydance: xx


----------



## 123Deirdre

lol i knew where it was. lol


im 10dpo around 6 days till AF should i test??


----------



## hekate

had my scan....and we are having little boy!


----------



## 123Deirdre

hekate said:


> had my scan....and we are having little boy!

congratulations!!!


----------



## NickyT75

123Deirdre said:


> lol i knew where it was. lol
> 
> 
> im 10dpo around 6 days till AF should i test??

:rofl: NO!!! you raging POAS-addict you!! :rofl:

If your LP is 16 days there is pretty much no point in testing any earlier than 14DPO at the absolute earliest 

If you test now you'll only get a :bfn: and its pretty disheartening hun so try to hold out for a few more days then you'll have more chance of seeing a :bfp: :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

hekate said:


> had my scan....and we are having little boy!

:yipee: Yay! congratulations babe! im so happy for you!! :blue:

will update the board with your great news now! :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> CedarWood - Testathon begins 7th - 13th Nov
> 123Deirdre - 16th Nov
> Shmoo - 16th Nov
> Poshie - 20th Nov
> majm1241 -
> Ladybugg -
> Chris77 -
> Lyns -
> Wallie - 4th Dec
> Little Mermaid - 4th Dec
> Subaru555 - (M.I.A)
> Pretty Sakura - (M.I.A)
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> Jaytee -Where have you gone??
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> LeaArr - WTT until Jan
> hr.lr.07 - WTT until Feb
> 
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shining Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate :blue:
> 
> May
> Toby2, Su11 :blue:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here!!, Daisyduke :pink:
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here!:happydance: HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! :happydance: Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here! :happydance:
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Tuesday 10th November Update *

Morning ladies :hi:


Huge congrats to hekate who just found out she is on team BLUE!! :blue: :happydance:


:dust: good luck to everyone! there are a few test dates coming up :happydance: so hopefully we will be getting some more happy news! :happydance:

Bring on those :bfp:'s :headspin: PMA! PMA! xx


----------



## 123Deirdre

last cycle was only 23 days. but ok i'll do what u say. im gonna hold out......i hope


----------



## NickyT75

123Deirdre said:


> last cycle was only 23 days. but ok i'll do what u say. im gonna hold out......i hope

Good girl :)

ive got everything crossed for you :dust: xx


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies! :hi:

Hekate, Congratulations!! :yipee:


----------



## LauraLy

hekate said:


> had my scan....and we are having little boy!

Awww....CONGRATULATIONS!!!!:happydance:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Congrats hekate on finding out what flavour you are having :blue: :happydance:

Well Im on CD2 today, raging stomach ache, and my painful backache still too :growlmad:, and ive booked myself in for my hsg - 19 Nov at 220pm - dreading it as I hate having to have a smear at the best of times, never mind all that dye and stuff that will go with this test! Oh well, here's hoping there is nothing blocked and that it gives my tubes a good dust and clear out! For the testing board I will be poas 4 December - coz thats when my fully implanted, and going to bloomin stick this time bfp will show up!! 

Right lots to still get done here, having sifted all my paperwork into neat little (workable!) piles, I just need to get through them all so I can sneak off home early and before it starts to get dark (as my whole team + boss are out for a couple of days at a meeting I organised for them ... hurrah peace to catch up at last!!!)

Another :coffee: required first ... (only had one so far today!)


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: LM sorry :witch: is being nasty to you hunni

you are right... the HSG will give you a good clear out and you're gonna get your much deserved :bfp: just in time for santa coming! :happydance: xx


----------



## grneyednurse

looking for new recruits? What does pingu mean? I guess I can join in!


----------



## NickyT75

grneyednurse said:


> looking for new recruits? What does pingu mean? I guess I can join in!

Hiya hun :hi:

welcome to team Pingu :happydance:

Pingu is the name of the penguin in my siggy (its a cartoon character) 

if you let me know when you intend to test I will add your details to the test board :)

Hope your TTC journey is short & sweet :dust: xx


----------



## LeaArr

123Deirdre - I didn't really notice any difference in CM when I was pregnant. Like Nicky said, people say there is more of it. I noticed that I have more post m/c than I ever do when I am pregnant. :shrug: :dust: Good Luck

hekate - Congrats on your :blue: bump! :wohoo:

LM - I'm sorry the :witch: got you. I have my fingies crossed that Santa brings you a :bfp: this year.

I am, as usual, mostly boring. My SIL sent me a picture of my niece. She's over a month now. I still haven't met her. In fact, this is the first picture I have seen of her. :cry: When I saw that LO's face, it broke my heart even more that I won't be a part of her life. :cry:


----------



## NickyT75

Lea :hug: 

I really hope you get your lovely sticky :bfp: soon hun :hugs: its defo gonna be 3rd time lucky (it was for me too) :dust: xx


----------



## CedarWood

NickyT75 said:


> 123Deirdre said:
> 
> 
> lol i knew where it was. lol
> 
> 
> im 10dpo around 6 days till AF should i test??
> 
> :rofl: NO!!! you raging POAS-addict you!! :rofl:
> 
> If your LP is 16 days there is pretty much no point in testing any earlier than 14DPO at the absolute earliest
> 
> If you test now you'll only get a :bfn: and its pretty disheartening hun so try to hold out for a few more days then you'll have more chance of seeing a :bfp: :happydance: xxClick to expand...

Really why - with long LP's it wont show up earlier?:huh:I have a 16 day LP also. Hmmmm:dohh:if thats the case....


----------



## CedarWood

Hecate - congratulations!:blue:

LM - I agree with Nicky - it may stink now but you will probably feel heaps better when it is finished.

Well today not testing 13 DPO - but tomorow - yes!

CW


----------



## Chris77

grneyednurse said:


> looking for new recruits? What does pingu mean? I guess I can join in!

Welcome! :hi:


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck for tomorrow Cedar :dust: xx


----------



## majm1241

OK! Question, is this all a good sign:

1. Nausea, few days now, pretty nauseous right now. I eat though. I can always eat!:)
2. mild aching in lower ab, on and off a few days
3. body feels achy a bit, a few days now
4. exhausted, about a week now
5. THIRSTY like a mother
6. Yesterday, wiped and was a VERY SMALL streak of VERY paint pinkish color in cm. 
7. Wiped and was a VERY small amount of a light brownish streak in cm. 
8. Bding is great but also, feels tender to the touch. I wanna say "Ouch!" at times.

Both 6 & 7 happened only 1 time each.

What does that sound like to you guys?


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> CedarWood - Testathon begins 7th - 13th Nov
> 123Deirdre - 16th Nov
> Poshie - 20th Nov
> Shmoo - 23rd Nov
> Ladybugg - 2nd Dec
> Chris77 -
> Lyns -
> Wallie - 4th Dec
> Little Mermaid - 4th Dec
> majm1241 -
> Subaru555 - (M.I.A)
> Pretty Sakura - (M.I.A)
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> Jaytee -Where have you gone??
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> LeaArr - WTT until Jan
> hr.lr.07 - WTT until Feb
> 
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shining Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx, Hekate :blue:
> 
> May
> Toby2, Su11 :blue:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here!!, Daisyduke :pink:
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here!:happydance: HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! :happydance: Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here! :happydance:
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Wednesday 11th November Update *

Morning ladies :hi:

I still need a few of your test dates for this cycle please :flower:

:dust: good luck to everyone! :happydance: :happydance:

Bring on those :bfp:'s :headspin: PMA! PMA! xx


----------



## NickyT75

majm1241 said:


> OK! Question, is this all a good sign:
> 
> 1. Nausea, few days now, pretty nauseous right now. I eat though. I can always eat!:)
> 2. mild aching in lower ab, on and off a few days
> 3. body feels achy a bit, a few days now
> 4. exhausted, about a week now
> 5. THIRSTY like a mother
> 6. Yesterday, wiped and was a VERY SMALL streak of VERY paint pinkish color in cm.
> 7. Wiped and was a VERY small amount of a light brownish streak in cm.
> 8. Bding is great but also, feels tender to the touch. I wanna say "Ouch!" at times.
> 
> Both 6 & 7 happened only 1 time each.
> 
> What does that sound like to you guys?

Those all seem like pretty good symptoms hun! :happydance: whereabouts are you in your cycle? :dust: 

(you need a ticker/FF chart so I can stalk you properly!!) :rofl: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Ladies, How are we all today? 

Congrats on your news Hekate! a lil pingu boy!!! awww how exciting. 

Im stuck in bed this morning, very sick really not feeling too good so Im not even planning on going to the new house today. Hopefully Dave will get some bits and pieces done whilst im not there like starting on my new kitchen! 

x x x


----------



## majm1241

NickyT75 said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> OK! Question, is this all a good sign:
> 
> 1. Nausea, few days now, pretty nauseous right now. I eat though. I can always eat!:)
> 2. mild aching in lower ab, on and off a few days
> 3. body feels achy a bit, a few days now
> 4. exhausted, about a week now
> 5. THIRSTY like a mother
> 6. Yesterday, wiped and was a VERY SMALL streak of VERY paint pinkish color in cm.
> 7. Wiped and was a VERY small amount of a light brownish streak in cm.
> 8. Bding is great but also, feels tender to the touch. I wanna say "Ouch!" at times.
> 
> Both 6 & 7 happened only 1 time each.
> 
> What does that sound like to you guys?
> 
> Those all seem like pretty good symptoms hun! :happydance: whereabouts are you in your cycle? :dust:
> 
> (you need a ticker/FF chart so I can stalk you properly!!) :rofl: xxClick to expand...

LOL I don't know how to do the ticker ovulating thing! :( I am seriously dumb and cannot figure out how to find out my DPO!!! Ladies tried helping me, but I can't seem to get it! LOL 

I am "Suppose" to have AF on 15th. I was thinking about POAS between the 15th and 20th. My friend at work said to take it on 15th. What do you think?


----------



## Chris77

majm1241 said:


> OK! Question, is this all a good sign:
> 
> 1. Nausea, few days now, pretty nauseous right now. I eat though. I can always eat!:)
> 2. mild aching in lower ab, on and off a few days
> 3. body feels achy a bit, a few days now
> 4. exhausted, about a week now
> 5. THIRSTY like a mother
> 6. Yesterday, wiped and was a VERY SMALL streak of VERY paint pinkish color in cm.
> 7. Wiped and was a VERY small amount of a light brownish streak in cm.
> 8. Bding is great but also, feels tender to the touch. I wanna say "Ouch!" at times.
> 
> Both 6 & 7 happened only 1 time each.
> 
> What does that sound like to you guys?

Sounds VERY good to me! :thumbup: Good luck! :dust: :dust:


----------



## NickyT75

majm1241 said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> OK! Question, is this all a good sign:
> 
> 1. Nausea, few days now, pretty nauseous right now. I eat though. I can always eat!:)
> 2. mild aching in lower ab, on and off a few days
> 3. body feels achy a bit, a few days now
> 4. exhausted, about a week now
> 5. THIRSTY like a mother
> 6. Yesterday, wiped and was a VERY SMALL streak of VERY paint pinkish color in cm.
> 7. Wiped and was a VERY small amount of a light brownish streak in cm.
> 8. Bding is great but also, feels tender to the touch. I wanna say "Ouch!" at times.
> 
> Both 6 & 7 happened only 1 time each.
> 
> What does that sound like to you guys?
> 
> Those all seem like pretty good symptoms hun! :happydance: whereabouts are you in your cycle? :dust:
> 
> (you need a ticker/FF chart so I can stalk you properly!!) :rofl: xxClick to expand...
> 
> LOL I don't know how to do the ticker ovulating thing! :( I am seriously dumb and cannot figure out how to find out my DPO!!! Ladies tried helping me, but I can't seem to get it! LOL
> 
> I am "Suppose" to have AF on 15th. I was thinking about POAS between the 15th and 20th. My friend at work said to take it on 15th. What do you think?Click to expand...

yeah if you expect :witch: on the 15th thats a good day to test :happydance: really hope you get your :bfp: hun :dust: xx


----------



## Chris77

I think the 15th is a good day to test too!!


----------



## NickyT75

I thought this might be useful to some of you TTCers... have a look at the link and see if there are any bits and bobs to help you get preggo :happydance: (highly recommended by us LTTTCers)

10% Discount coupon 3 days only

Use online coupon code AD10 before mid-night on Thursday 13th November 2009 to receive a 10% discount at either of our sites below when spending over £5

www.accessdiagnostics.co.uk

www.accessdiagnostic.co.uk 

Please feel free to pass our coupon codes onto family and friends, chat groups etc

Coupon valid from now until mid-night on Thursday 13th November 2009. 
One coupon per order
To use coupon code enter the code exactly as it is typed above and then click update

Remember standard 1st Class UK delivery is always free when you spend over £25 on goods (excluding vat if applicable)


----------



## majm1241

The 15th it is then My Dears! :D :dust:


----------



## noja

Just a quick visit to say HI to everyone and a big welcome to all the new Pingus! 
Congrats on the news about your baby boy Hekate! 
:hug: to all!


----------



## majm1241

Well................ AF came early! I got it after I sweet talked Mark into getting a test. We got back and I started. :( I am early by 4 days. Why did I have the symptoms I had? I was not exaggerating them. :( Mark said I probably wanted it so bad that I gave myself the symptoms. I still feel achy. Oh well, My body was not quite ready for it yet. I JUST got off BC last month and I was on it for a bit over 4 years. I assumed I would get pg fast like I did with Jace. I was on bc for 2 years and got off and immediately got pg with him on the first try.


----------



## majm1241

NickyT75 said:


> I thought this might be useful to some of you TTCers... have a look at the link and see if there are any bits and bobs to help you get preggo :happydance: (highly recommended by us LTTTCers)
> 
> 10% Discount coupon 3 days only
> 
> Use online coupon code AD10 before mid-night on Thursday 13th November 2009 to receive a 10% discount at either of our sites below when spending over *£5
> *
> www.accessdiagnostics.co.uk
> 
> www.accessdiagnostic.co.uk
> 
> Please feel free to pass our coupon codes onto family and friends, chat groups etc
> 
> Coupon valid from now until mid-night on Thursday 13th November 2009.
> One coupon per order
> To use coupon code enter the code exactly as it is typed above and then click update
> 
> Remember standard 1st Class UK delivery is always free when you spend over £25 on goods (excluding vat if applicable)


I'm having trouble figuring out your money. :blush: How many American dollars is that? I'm not good at that. hehehe


----------



## shmoo75

Morning all:wave:

Sorry about being MIA but, been stupidly busy at work and then at home again also:winkwink:

Nicky - Can you change my testing date to 23/11? I only got my 1st Peak on my CBFM yesterday so, AF due around 25/11 but, you know I wont wait that long to start testing


----------



## NickyT75

noja said:


> Just a quick visit to say HI to everyone and a big welcome to all the new Pingus!
> Congrats on the news about your baby boy Hekate!
> :hug: to all!

Hi noja :hi:

its nice to see you hun, how are you keeping? :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

majm1241 said:


> Well................ AF came early! I got it after I sweet talked Mark into getting a test. We got back and I started. :( I am early by 4 days. Why did I have the symptoms I had? I was not exaggerating them. :( Mark said I probably wanted it so bad that I gave myself the symptoms. I still feel achy. Oh well, My body was not quite ready for it yet. I JUST got off BC last month and I was on it for a bit over 4 years. I assumed I would get pg fast like I did with Jace. I was on bc for 2 years and got off and immediately got pg with him on the first try.

:hug: sorry April hun

Grrr damn that horrid old :witch: :grr: dont worry hun you will get your :bfp: soon im sure :dust: xx


----------



## CedarWood

Hi all:flower:

Tested today 15DPO with a 20 ml test - nothing....:cry:
AF due 2mor.
Is there still hope?

I am still having a bit of cramping/soreness in lower regions - especially when moving about.

Had a wee bit of brown spotting again yesterday.

Oh and a biggie - ordered a cup of coffee - smelled werid and tasted blah so did not drink it - ordered another at a cafe I frequent and the same taste and smell!:happydance: Wow - I thought - am I preg! Then today with no line on test - decided to do the coffee test again - nope was normal:shrug:

Do you all think my hcg was going up then fell...? I am leaning in that direction. 
Didn't test with an hpt yesterday.

MAJ - just go to google put in curency converter and wallah it will tell you the amount :thumbup: Think may be joining you in AF land soon....

Hope you all are having a nice Thursday - almost the weekend!:happydance:

CEDAR


----------



## NickyT75

majm1241 said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> I thought this might be useful to some of you TTCers... have a look at the link and see if there are any bits and bobs to help you get preggo :happydance: (highly recommended by us LTTTCers)
> 
> 10% Discount coupon 3 days only
> 
> Use online coupon code AD10 before mid-night on Thursday 13th November 2009 to receive a 10% discount at either of our sites below when spending over *£5
> *
> www.accessdiagnostics.co.uk
> 
> www.accessdiagnostic.co.uk
> 
> Please feel free to pass our coupon codes onto family and friends, chat groups etc
> 
> Coupon valid from now until mid-night on Thursday 13th November 2009.
> One coupon per order
> To use coupon code enter the code exactly as it is typed above and then click update
> 
> Remember standard 1st Class UK delivery is always free when you spend over £25 on goods (excluding vat if applicable)
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble figuring out your money. :blush: How many American dollars is that? I'm not good at that. heheheClick to expand...

Just google "currency converter" enter the amount in GBP and it will calculate how much it is in $ for you hun xx


----------



## NickyT75

CedarWood said:


> Hi all:flower:
> 
> Tested today 15DPO with a 20 ml test - nothing....:cry:
> AF due 2mor.
> Is there still hope?
> 
> I am still having a bit of cramping/soreness in lower regions - especially when moving about.
> 
> Had a wee bit of brown spotting again yesterday.
> 
> Oh and a biggie - ordered a cup of coffee - smelled werid and tasted blah so did not drink it - ordered another at a cafe I frequent and the same taste and smell!:happydance: Wow - I thought - am I preg! Then today with no line on test - decided to do the coffee test again - nope was normal:shrug:
> 
> Do you all think my hcg was going up then fell...? I am leaning in that direction.
> Didn't test with an hpt yesterday.
> 
> MAJ - just go to google put in curency converter and wallah it will tell you the amount :thumbup: Think may be joining you in AF land soon....
> 
> Hope you all are having a nice Thursday - almost the weekend!:happydance:
> 
> CEDAR

Sorry bout the :bfn: hun but you are still in with a chance... one of the Pingu ladies Sammielouize didnt get her :bfp: till she was 2 weeks late :dust: xx


----------



## CedarWood

Thanks Nicky:flower:

But don't you think it is werid about the coffee - going off then not? Once it could be chance and something was wrong with the cup - but twice at two different places.....:shrug:

CEDAR


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> CedarWood - Testathon begins 7th - 13th Nov
> 123Deirdre - 16th Nov
> Poshie - 20th Nov
> Shmoo - 23rd Nov
> Ladybugg - 2nd Dec
> Chris77 -
> Lyns -
> Wallie - 4th Dec
> Little Mermaid - 4th Dec
> majm1241 - 11th Dec
> Subaru555 - (M.I.A)
> Pretty Sakura - (M.I.A)
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> Jaytee -Where have you gone??
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> LeaArr - WTT until Jan
> hr.lr.07 - WTT until Feb
> 
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shinning_Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx :blue: Hekate :blue:
> 
> May
> Toby2, Su11 :blue:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here!!, Daisyduke :pink:
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here! HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here!
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Thursday 12th November Update *

Afternoon ladies :hi:

I still need a few of your test dates for this cycle please :flower:

:dust: good luck to everyone! :happydance: :happydance:

Just looking at our board and team Pingu has lots more :blue: than :pink: so far (almost double in fact).... interesting hey? xx


----------



## NickyT75

:dohh: just realised my error in the above post ^^^

I said that 9 boys was almost double 4 girls!!! :rofl: when in fact it is MORE than double!! :dohh: (baby brain strikes again!!) :rofl: xx


----------



## NickyT75

:dohh: cant believe this.... but I just looked again and we actually have 5 girls not 4!!! :rofl: so I was correct in the 1st place when I said we had almost double the number of boys!! :rofl:

Im gonna shut up now coz im just confusing myself!!! :dohh: (my brain hurts!) :rofl: xx


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: YAY baby brain!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Ha ha nicky you made me laugh! I wonder what the next ones will be!


----------



## toby2

lol at baby maths!


----------



## majm1241

LOL!!! Put me down for Dec 11th. We'll see how it works out this time.


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Nicky

I have no excuse, I'd mess that up anyway. :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: im guessing that Toby2 Me & Shinning_star are all gonna have :pink: bumps so that will kinda even things out a bit....

Then if Hope has a :pink: bump too we should be level pegging (by my calculations... but as ive already proved - that means nothing!!) :rofl: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Morning Pingus :hi:

any news from you testers? :dust: :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## 123Deirdre

today i got a bfn but its still not my test date


----------



## NickyT75

123Deirdre said:


> today i got a bfn but its still not my test date

Sorry hun :hugs: but im still keeping things crossed for you :dust: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies,

How is everyone today? Im so tired... looking forward to bed tonight!!! x x x


----------



## majm1241

This is my worst AF in SUCH A LONG TIME!!! It totally sucks! LOL Horrible bloatding and cramps! I know it is from getting off the bc after being on it for 4 + years. I am staying super positive about getting pg soon though! :D I'm not sad anymore. Just feeling blah from this dang :witch:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: For Everyone!

Have a BEAUTIFUL Weekend!:kiss:


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

I am sooooooooooooooo bored today! I can't wait to have a job again. I'm actually watching The Ten Commandments for like the thousandth time. I love that movie. Yuhl Brynner was such a hottie. :rofl:


----------



## CedarWood

Hi all,
Nothing yesterday - did not test today. AF due yesterday - just waiting:shrug:
CEDAR


----------



## NickyT75

CedarWood said:


> Hi all,
> Nothing yesterday - did not test today. AF due yesterday - just waiting:shrug:
> CEDAR

Oh Cedar I hope :witch: stays away for you hunni :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## 123Deirdre

Well the fat lady has sung! AF is here she says hello!
Now every one please tell her to [email protected] off coz I don't like her at all she is mean!
Good luck every one else


----------



## NickyT75

Dee - big :hug: sorry she got you... horrid old bag :grr: xx


----------



## majm1241

123Deirdre said:


> Well the fat lady has sung! AF is here she says hello!
> Now every one please tell her to [email protected] off coz I don't like her at all she is mean!
> Good luck every one else

I'm sorry! :( She does suck! She better stay away from us next month because I am VERY determined to give Mark a Great B-Day gift!!!


----------



## 123Deirdre

I just realized OH's bday is on the 10th and I can more than like give him that bday gift toooo!
Fx'd for u babe and me!


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies :hi:

looks like your 2 OH's are gonna be enjoying their birthdays this year! :happydance:

how cool will it be? when you both make birthday babies? :yipee:

did we all have a good weekend? any news from the testers? :dust: xx


----------



## Poshie

Hello pingus :D Sorry to hear slag bag got you Deirdre, she really is a cow isn't she?

I stupidly did an hpt yesterday at 9/10 dpo (never done one that early before, don't know what came over me). The thing that's messing with my head is I got a very feint line. I am nowhere near excited as it's way too early and I've been here before....I am going to wait til at least thursday before I do another. Thing is I didn't look at the test after about 10 mins so not very accurate either. My temp has gone down a bit too but I am now praying that I get some strong lines in a few days. Then maybe I can celebrate.


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey lovely ladies, 

How is everyone today? Sorry the old witch bag has raised her ugly head again girls fingers firmly crossed for next month. 

Well our weekend was ok, had Josh and went swimming and to a big indoor play place which was fun. I have finished my essay!!! so off to drop that into uni today and then I am going to tell my mum about the pregnancy I am so so scared and hope she isnt going to go mental. Anyway not much else going on with me today. 

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend. x x x


----------



## NickyT75

Oooh Poshie can we see a pic? :dust: really hope this is it for you hunni :dust: 

Hi Sarah :hi: good luck with your mum! im sure she'll be thrilled :friends: xx


----------



## Poshie

Thanks nicky. Not getting excited yet til I see some nice lines on thurs/Friday. No pic as camera phone is shite - I tried! Will try to do proper pics with camera IF I'm successful later :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

123Deirdre said:


> I just realized OH's bday is on the 10th and I can more than like give him that bday gift toooo!
> Fx'd for u babe and me!

It will be an Awesome Gift for sure! Mark turns 31 on the 7th! :D



NickyT75 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> looks like your 2 OH's are gonna be enjoying their birthdays this year! :happydance:
> 
> how cool will it be? when you both make birthday babies? :yipee:
> 
> did we all have a good weekend? any news from the testers? :dust: xx

I am excited and gonna make sure I stay Postive and make this be my My gift to him! :D I hope, LoL!

I had a good weekend. Baked my first Turkey and it turnmed out BETTER than expected! So Juicy! I will have to post pics, LOL! 



Poshie said:


> Hello pingus :D Sorry to hear slag bag got you Deirdre, she really is a cow isn't she?
> 
> I stupidly did an hpt yesterday at 9/10 dpo (never done one that early before, don't know what came over me). The thing that's messing with my head is I got a very feint line. I am nowhere near excited as it's way too early and I've been here before....I am going to wait til at least thursday before I do another. Thing is I didn't look at the test after about 10 mins so not very accurate either. My temp has gone down a bit too but I am now praying that I get some strong lines in a few days. Then maybe I can celebrate.

OMG! I'll get excited for you! :dust: FXed!!! :D :hugs:



hope&faith09 said:


> Hey lovely ladies,
> 
> How is everyone today? Sorry the old witch bag has raised her ugly head again girls fingers firmly crossed for next month.
> 
> Well our weekend was ok, had Josh and went swimming and to a big indoor play place which was fun. I have finished my essay!!! so off to drop that into uni today and then I am going to tell my mum about the pregnancy I am so so scared and hope she isnt going to go mental. Anyway not much else going on with me today.
> 
> Hope everyone had a lovely weekend. x x x

Good luck with your mom! How are you going to tell her?


----------



## Wallie

hi everyone :hi:

Sorry the old bat got you Deirdre, here's hoping you give your OH a special present next cycle! FX :dust:

Looks like I'm ovulating today, which is earlier than expected. First time I've had ovulation pains, so I'm hoping it's a nice big juicy egg. FX'd anyway! So I'm hoping I get to test around the 1st November.:happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

good luck Wallie hun! :dust:

Ov pains is defo a good sign :happydance:

April - Mmm! you are making me hungry talking about yummy turkey! :) xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> CedarWood - Testathon begins 7th - 13th Nov
> Poshie - 20th Nov
> Shmoo - 23rd Nov
> Ladybugg - 2nd Dec
> Chris77 -
> Lyns -
> Wallie - 1st Dec
> Little Mermaid - 4th Dec
> majm1241 - 11th Dec
> 123 Deirdre - 13th Dec
> Subaru555 - (M.I.A)
> Pretty Sakura - (M.I.A)
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> Jaytee -Where have you gone??
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> LeaArr - WTT until Jan
> hr.lr.07 - WTT until Feb
> 
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shinning_Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx :blue: Hekate :blue:
> 
> May
> Toby2, Su11 :blue:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here!!, Daisyduke :pink:
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here! HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here!
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Monday 16th November Update *

Evening ladies :hi:

big :hug: to those who the horrid old bag ambushed :grr: she'd better do her worst coz she wont be bothering you for the next 9 months!! :happydance:

I still need a few of your test dates for this cycle please :flower:

:dust: good luck to everyone who is yet to test! :happydance: :happydance:

Special https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/thbabydust.gif to Poshie! :dust: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Cedar - is there any news from you hun? :dust: xx


----------



## majm1241

Can today be over with already!!!!!???? I'm not having a good day! :( People calling up the office and being MEAN!!! I'm stressing too much and I need to STOP so I can get pregnant!!! I wanna cry! :(


----------



## 123Deirdre

My next testing date is the 13th December


----------



## NickyT75

majm1241 said:


> Can today be over with already!!!!!???? I'm not having a good day! :( People calling up the office and being MEAN!!! I'm stressing too much and I need to STOP so I can get pregnant!!! I wanna cry! :(

:hug: xx


----------



## Wallie

majm1241 said:


> Can today be over with already!!!!!???? I'm not having a good day! :( People calling up the office and being MEAN!!! I'm stressing too much and I need to STOP so I can get pregnant!!! I wanna cry! :(

Tell them to get knotted!

:hugs:


----------



## majm1241

NickyT75 said:


> good luck Wallie hun! :dust:
> 
> Ov pains is defo a good sign :happydance:
> 
> April - Mmm! you are making me hungry talking about yummy turkey! :) xx

Mmm! It was so good and w/leftovers yesterday we made grilled cheese and Turkey Sandwiches! :D Mmm!



Wallie said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Can today be over with already!!!!!???? I'm not having a good day! :( People calling up the office and being MEAN!!! I'm stressing too much and I need to STOP so I can get pregnant!!! I wanna cry! :(
> 
> Tell them to get knotted!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! I seriously wanted them to come in so I could punch them in the face!!! LOL

My day just got worse though because one of our owners is Sueing the past tenants and Our Broker and Myself got Subpoened (sp.?) for Nov. 30th!!! :growlmad: I did not want to get involved! I will of course tell them the freaking truth like I told them before "I DON'T KNOW!!!" :nope:


----------



## 123Deirdre

i decided im going to temp this cycle. can anyone tell me how to get the link from FF?


----------



## majm1241

Click on my link and then you can create your own I think. :)


----------



## 123Deirdre

:cry:thanks....i cant work it out:cry:


----------



## majm1241

I'm still trying to figure it out myself! LOL :D


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies :hi:

did you work out how to get FF to work?

I love stalking peoples charts! :happydance: xx


----------



## Poshie

Hello pingus. I'm getting more excited with today's temp rise :D I've now moved my test day to Thursday Nicky, so that's 19th. Please let this be it! I have to be third time lucky :D


----------



## NickyT75

good luck Poshie hun!!

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/babydust-1.gif

Ive got everything crossed for you!! xx


----------



## 123Deirdre

Yep FF link in my siggy :) 
if u choose to stalk it just keep in mind it's my first month lol :p


----------



## NickyT75

I will be keeping an eye on all my Pingu girlies that have FF links in their siggies :dust: xx


----------



## majm1241

I will try to learn to FF right! LOL


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning ladies. 

How is everyone today? Fingers firmly crossed for you poshie!!! 

I spoke to my mum, she took it better than I expected and I think she will get excited about it soon! ... but found out she is feeling really down recently, its been a hard year for her and the family so hoping my news doesnt make it worse. x x x


----------



## NickyT75

Sarah :hug: im sure she will be happy once she's had time to get used to the idea hun xx


----------



## majm1241

I'm good today! I can't wait until I get to test, but in the mean time, I am a lot more calm about it than the last time. I did not like the disappointment. I need to update my FF for Nicky! :D I just gotta mainly punch in :sex: days! :D


----------



## Poshie

Guess what I got today Pingus? Yep, a :bfp:! Well I did two tests actually, just to be sure. :happydance: Took my temp as usual and it was way up at 37.00 (14dpo) so I obviously had to test! Please let this be 3rd time lucky !!


----------



## 123Deirdre

YAY POSHIE
CONGRATS 
xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

:wohoo: Congratulations again Poshie!! :wohoo: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> CedarWood - Testathon begins 7th - 13th Nov
> Poshie - :bfp: :wohoo:
> Shmoo - 23rd Nov
> Ladybugg - 2nd Dec
> Chris77 -
> Lyns -
> Wallie - 1st Dec
> Little Mermaid - 4th Dec
> majm1241 - 7th Dec
> 123 Deirdre - 13th Dec
> Subaru555 - (M.I.A)
> Pretty Sakura - (M.I.A)
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> Jaytee -Where have you gone??
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> LeaArr - WTT until Jan
> hr.lr.07 - WTT until Feb
> 
> November
> Poshie
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shinning_Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx :blue: Hekate :blue:
> 
> May
> Toby2, Su11 :blue:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here!!, Daisyduke :pink:
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here! HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here!
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Thursday 19th November Update *

Morning ladies :hi:

Congratulations to Poshie on her :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:

How is everyone else? :flower: you are all pretty quiet at the moment :(

:dust: hope you are all ok :hugs:

Special https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/thbabydust.gif to all the testers! :dust: Lets see some more lovely :bfp:'s!! :happydance: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Congratulations Poshie (ive just been and posted in your journo) ... shiny new :bfp: for you and DH :wohoo: xxx

Sorry not been about much ... bad week at work, and today Im off for my hsg :shock: 
Cocobelle is coming with me :friends: - so I will have someone there with me which is great!

Right best get myself sorted at home, chores to do then need to get myself dressed! 

xxx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hi Girls! :wave: 

1st time ive managed to pop on here since Evie was born...wanted to drop by some :hugs: havent had chance to catch up on everything yet xxx

congratulations Poshie :dust: :kiss:

gonna put some photos of Evie up in my journal x


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Katie :hi: its great to see you hun :friends:

LM - good luck for today babe... will be thinking of you :hugs: xx


----------



## majm1241

Yay!!! Congratulations Poshie!!!!


----------



## Poshie

Thanks very much ladies :happydance:

LM - I've already posted in your journal, but I'm thinking of you and wishing you all the best :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Poshie said:


> Thanks very much ladies :happydance:
> 
> LM - I've already posted in your journal, but I'm thinking of you and wishing you all the best :hugs:

You just gave me hope! I have 18 days until my CD 27 and that is when I want to test!!!:thumbup: :dust: I am PRAYING!!! :D I am going to go ahead and change my POAS Testing day to Dec. 7th and praying for Mark to have a GREAT Birthday Surprise! :D


----------



## mumanddad

hello ladies looking for people to chat to a ttc buddies,

i am hayleigh 22 and ttc # 2


----------



## majm1241

mumanddad said:


> hello ladies looking for people to chat to a ttc buddies,
> 
> i am hayleigh 22 and ttc # 2

Hi Hayleigh! I'm April! Nice to meet you! How old is #1? My son Jace will be 5 on Jan. 1st! You can be buddies with me too if you want! When are you testing?


----------



## LEM15

Hi all! I am new to the forum and to be honest a little confused on how to use it! I have posted on other sections but thought I'd add here aswell until I get the hang of it!:blush:...
OK so me and my DH have been TTC for 15 (agonising) months. We have had everything checked and all is well, although I am doubting my progesterone levels as my BBT doesn't show much of a jump at ovulation although a rise is there! My GP was a little oncerned about my prog levels ( came back at (20 ish) but the fertility clinic seemed fine with it! I am due back at hospital in May but really struggling with the emotional rollercoster of TTC :cry:. I have tried charting my cycles, guifenasin, OPKs, trying hard, not trying hard, legs in the air after sex - you name it, Iv'e tried it! I am now considering using chinese herbs and acupuncture ie I am getting desperate!! I am currently on day 19 - 5 days PO and any help or reassurace would be good. I have thought countless times that I have showed signs of being pregnant only to be let down! I have no idea when it will happen and if it will happen atall:nope:


----------



## mumanddad

majm1241 said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies looking for people to chat to a ttc buddies,
> 
> i am hayleigh 22 and ttc # 2
> 
> Hi Hayleigh! I'm April! Nice to meet you! How old is #1? My son Jace will be 5 on Jan. 1st! You can be buddies with me too if you want! When are you testing?Click to expand...

hiya baby #1 would have been 2 in January, i am due af on the 15th dec but will test around the 17th or 18th 

i would love to be buddies 

:dust::dust:


----------



## mumanddad

LEM15 said:


> Hi all! I am new to the forum and to be honest a little confused on how to use it! I have posted on other sections but thought I'd add here aswell until I get the hang of it!:blush:...
> OK so me and my DH have been TTC for 15 (agonising) months. We have had everything checked and all is well, although I am doubting my progesterone levels as my BBT doesn't show much of a jump at ovulation although a rise is there! My GP was a little oncerned about my prog levels ( came back at (20 ish) but the fertility clinic seemed fine with it! I am due back at hospital in May but really struggling with the emotional rollercoster of TTC :cry:. I have tried charting my cycles, guifenasin, OPKs, trying hard, not trying hard, legs in the air after sex - you name it, Iv'e tried it! I am now considering using chinese herbs and acupuncture ie I am getting desperate!! I am currently on day 19 - 5 days PO and any help or reassurace would be good. I have thought countless times that I have showed signs of being pregnant only to be let down! I have no idea when it will happen and if it will happen atall:nope:


hello hun welcome i am new to, me and oh have been trying over 18 months now so i feel for you, i have been for tests and scans (internal and external) and partner has been for sperm tests and everything was fine like your self, i really hope you get an xmas bfb xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Hayleigh :hi:

Hi Lem15 :hi:

welcome to team Pingu! :happydance: 

I am sorry to hear you have both been struggling with TCC :( I know how difficult it is as its taken me since Dec 2005 to get to where I am today :hugs:

Hopefully having the support of the lovely girls in this team will help you both to get your much longed for :bfp:'s :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## majm1241

LEM15 said:


> Hi all! I am new to the forum and to be honest a little confused on how to use it! I have posted on other sections but thought I'd add here aswell until I get the hang of it!:blush:...
> OK so me and my DH have been TTC for 15 (agonising) months. We have had everything checked and all is well, although I am doubting my progesterone levels as my BBT doesn't show much of a jump at ovulation although a rise is there! My GP was a little oncerned about my prog levels ( came back at (20 ish) but the fertility clinic seemed fine with it! I am due back at hospital in May but really struggling with the emotional rollercoster of TTC :cry:. I have tried charting my cycles, guifenasin, OPKs, trying hard, not trying hard, legs in the air after sex - you name it, Iv'e tried it! I am now considering using chinese herbs and acupuncture ie I am getting desperate!! I am currently on day 19 - 5 days PO and any help or reassurace would be good. I have thought countless times that I have showed signs of being pregnant only to be let down! I have no idea when it will happen and if it will happen atall:nope:

Hi! Nice to meet you! :D Welcome to Tema Pingu! I Love these ladies already!!! :hugs:



mumanddad said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies looking for people to chat to a ttc buddies,
> 
> i am hayleigh 22 and ttc # 2
> 
> Hi Hayleigh! I'm April! Nice to meet you! How old is #1? My son Jace will be 5 on Jan. 1st! You can be buddies with me too if you want! When are you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> hiya baby #1 would have been 2 in January, i am due af on the 15th dec but will test around the 17th or 18th
> 
> i would love to be buddies
> 
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...

Oh, I'm sorry. :( Technically I am TTC #3 because my first pg was a ms and the baby would have been 6 yrs last June. :( Hopefully this month will be Ours!!! :hugs:


----------



## ladybugg

Hi Pingu Ladies:wave:
I need some urgent advice. I am on cd 12 so DH and I have been :sex: every 2 days for the last 6 days. We :sex: this morning and weren't going to again until sunday but today I have had some ewcm. So my question is do I forget the plan to only bd every second day this cycle, because my ewcm came early, and just :sex: today and tomorrow? Does ewcm arrive on the day of o or before or after? :shrug: very confusing!!! Any advice would be helpful. Thanks ladies :dust::dust:


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Ladies, 

Welcome to all the newbies to the team, hope you enjoy team pingu. 

I am poorly again, only a cold but its really got to me! Hope everyone is ok? x x x


----------



## hope&faith09

When I got my bfp we were at it everyday of that helps? x x x


----------



## ladybugg

I've only just gone back and read the last few pages of posts... Congrats on your :bfp: Poshie!! :happydance:


----------



## hope&faith09

Congrats on your BFP poshie ... sorry not with it atm! x x x


----------



## ladybugg

hope&faith09 said:


> When I got my bfp we were at it everyday of that helps? x x x

Thanks for you reply :hugs: I'm thinking that that is the best idea, just keep :sex: till we get a sticky one. :dust::dust:


----------



## majm1241

ladybugg said:


> hope&faith09 said:
> 
> 
> When I got my bfp we were at it everyday of that helps? x x x
> 
> Thanks for you reply :hugs: I'm thinking that that is the best idea, just keep :sex: till we get a sticky one. :dust::dust:Click to expand...

That's what we are doing too, lol.


----------



## mumanddad

majm1241 said:


> ladybugg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope&faith09 said:
> 
> 
> When I got my bfp we were at it everyday of that helps? x x x
> 
> Thanks for you reply :hugs: I'm thinking that that is the best idea, just keep :sex: till we get a sticky one. :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> That's what we are doing too, lol.Click to expand...

thats what we are doing now it has to happen soon 

swim:spermy::spermy: swim


:dust::dust:to you all


----------



## majm1241

mumanddad said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladybugg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope&faith09 said:
> 
> 
> When I got my bfp we were at it everyday of that helps? x x x
> 
> Thanks for you reply :hugs: I'm thinking that that is the best idea, just keep :sex: till we get a sticky one. :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> That's what we are doing too, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> thats what we are doing now it has to happen soon
> 
> swim:spermy::spermy: swim
> 
> 
> :dust::dust:to you allClick to expand...

We all keep at it, we will all have our :bfp: this month! :D


----------



## toby2

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
good luck ladies
x


----------



## Lyns

Hi Pingu's, just thought I'd pop in to let you all know that I've been in touch with our lovely Nicky, who had her scan on Friday, but hasn't made it online since as he is right in the middle of the nasty floods area in Cumbria where there are the bridge problems etc, so phone lines are down and she has no internet access.

Nicky is thankfully fine. The scan went well and all was perfect, but little Ortho wasn't flashing any bits, or lack thereof, so we are still none the wiser as to :pink: or :blue:

Not sure how long she's out of action for, hopefully all will be back up and running for them soon, and they can stay safe.

She sends her love to you all....and I sent all of ours to her xxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Thanks Lyns, Hoping Nicky and co and ok and there isnt too much more rain on the way. 

We are getting some flooding around us but so far no major problems, I hate this weather. 

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend! x x x


----------



## majm1241

Hi everyone! Wanted to stop in and say I hope you all had a Great Weekend! :) :kiss:


----------



## mumanddad

hello i had an ok weekend till last night till oh have to pick a fight with me :( how was your weekend?


----------



## majm1241

Mine was good thank you! Went by too fast but hope this week does too cus it is Thanksgiving and I'm off Thursday & Friday!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi ladies :hi:

sorry I havent been able to get online :(

Thanks Lyns for updating for me :friends:

Not sure if im back online properly yet :shrug: as the phones are a bit intermittent so I keep losing internet access :( but thought id better post while I can to say hello :hi: 

Hope everyone is doing well :friends: xx


----------



## majm1241

Hi Nicky! I hope you have a good week! I hope you can get online more! :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

I know I haven't been on this thread for a little while as, I was having a bit of a hard time TTC since April'08 and having 2 m/c's in that time. However........................ I am very pleased, excited, scared and over the moon to announce I got my :bfp: this morning!!!! Here's to this one being 3rd time lucky! Please little Moomin stick and grow for Mummy!!!!!


----------



## majm1241

YAY!!! Congratulations Sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## Lyns

Awww, Shmoo...I am utterly delighted for you babes. I know exactly how you feel about keeping a low profile, but I'm so so happy for you!


----------



## majm1241

? Ladies! How soon after OV can you start feeling symptoms "if" you get pg? Like, can your bbs hurt soon after?


----------



## NickyT75

OMG!!!!!!!!!! Shmoo I am soooooooooooooooo unbelievably happy for you babe!!! :wohoo:

Huge congratulations!! :yipee: :happydance: :headspin: xx


----------



## NickyT75

majm1241 said:


> ? Ladies! How soon after OV can you start feeling symptoms "if" you get pg? Like, can your bbs hurt soon after?

its quite common for boobs to get sore after Ov (its due to the progesterone) but if yours arent usually sore it could be a good sign hun :dust: xx


----------



## shmoo75

Thanks girls. Still seems like a bit of a dream tbh 

majm - I just knew I was preggers since Sat as, my @@'s had been hurting/sore/over sensitive since I got my peak and they had been getting more and more. FX for you hun. How many DPO are you?


----------



## Lyns

majm1241 said:


> ? Ladies! How soon after OV can you start feeling symptoms "if" you get pg? Like, can your bbs hurt soon after?

Well, to be honest, they can start to hurt within a couple of days. but......it isn't really pregnancy that makes your boobs tender. It's a rise in progesterone levels, which happens within 24 hours of Ovulation anyway. Mine ache like buggery every cycle pregnant or not!

But if thet don't normally hurt and you haven't changed anything else (Clomid? B vits? Agnus Castus? etc) that could boost your progesterone then it could be a good sign. I would say, the difference between [regnant achy boobs and non-pregnant achy boobs for me has always been where they achy......pregnant achy boobs always stemmed more from the armpits.

Having had 3 pregnancies, I've often said the only symptons in the first 10 days are no symptons! That said, the last time, I 'knew' on some level I was pregnant.


----------



## majm1241

NickyT75 said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> ? Ladies! How soon after OV can you start feeling symptoms "if" you get pg? Like, can your bbs hurt soon after?
> 
> its quite common for boobs to get sore after Ov (its due to the progesterone) but if yours arent usually sore it could be a good sign hun :dust: xxClick to expand...

Thanks Nicky! Fxed but not gonna over-react like last month! LOL No, my bbs are never sore so I am going to :dust: myself too! LOL Thanks! :kiss: They are slightly sore today.


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> CedarWood - Testathon begins 7th - 13th Nov
> Shmoo - :bfp: :wohoo:
> Ladybugg - 2nd Dec
> Chris77 -
> Lyns -
> Wallie - 1st Dec
> Little Mermaid - 4th Dec
> majm1241 - 7th Dec
> 123 Deirdre - 13th Dec
> Subaru555 - (M.I.A)
> Pretty Sakura - (M.I.A)
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> Jaytee -Where have you gone??
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> LeaArr - WTT until Jan
> hr.lr.07 - WTT until Feb
> 
> November
> Poshie, Shmoo
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shinning_Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx :blue: Hekate :blue:
> 
> May
> Toby2, Su11 :blue:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here!!, Daisyduke :pink: Matilda is here!
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here! HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here!
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Tuesday 24th November Update *

Morning ladies :hi:

Congratulations to Shmoo on her much deserved :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:

How is everyone else? :flower: you are all pretty quiet at the moment :( 
(I cant post much as we are flooded in Cumbria :shipw: and the phone lines keep going down)

:dust: hope everyone is ok :hugs:

Special https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/thbabydust.gif to all the testers! :dust: Lets see some more lovely :bfp:'s!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Poshie

Congratulations Schmoo hun !!!! This is great news :D. I just saw the news in your journal actually :yipee:


----------



## majm1241

shmoo75 said:


> Thanks girls. Still seems like a bit of a dream tbh
> 
> majm - I just knew I was preggers since Sat as, my @@'s had been hurting/sore/over sensitive since I got my peak and they had been getting more and more. FX for you hun. How many DPO are you?

Thanks sweetie! I just am starting my 2WW and I thought I read somewhere once that said it could be a sign possibly early as a couple of days.


----------



## majm1241

Lyns said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> ? Ladies! How soon after OV can you start feeling symptoms "if" you get pg? Like, can your bbs hurt soon after?
> 
> Well, to be honest, they can start to hurt within a couple of days. but......it isn't really pregnancy that makes your boobs tender. It's a rise in progesterone levels, which happens within 24 hours of Ovulation anyway. Mine ache like buggery every cycle pregnant or not!
> 
> But if thet don't normally hurt and you haven't changed anything else (Clomid? B vits? Agnus Castus? etc) that could boost your progesterone then it could be a good sign. I would say, the difference between [regnant achy boobs and non-pregnant achy boobs for me has always been where they achy......pregnant achy boobs always stemmed more from the armpits.
> 
> Having had 3 pregnancies, I've often said the only symptons in the first 10 days are no symptons! That said, the last time, I 'knew' on some level I was pregnant.Click to expand...

Thanks Hon! Yeah it is more towards the arm pit. I will just track it and write it down in a journal that I will start just to keep up with it. I don't want my hopes up like last time.


----------



## Poshie

I don't have sore boobs as such and I never have had them at any point of my cycle ever. When pg, they feel 'bruised' at the sides and hurt a little when I take bra off. Best if luck to ya! :dust:


----------



## Lol78

Hello all you lovely ladies. I used to be a Pingu but I'm kind of lapsed :blush:
But then once a Pingu, always a Pingu right?!! So can I come back?!

I hope so because it looks like you are having some successes :happydance:

Sore boobs - good sign I reckon. I got them when I was pregnant, although like Poshie said, they sort of felt more bruised - and the nipple hurt more than anything else. 
:dust: majm!


----------



## LittleMermaid

majm1241 said:


> ? Ladies! How soon after OV can you start feeling symptoms "if" you get pg? Like, can your bbs hurt soon after?

... my nips have been incredibly sensistive/tender since yesterday, which is def unusual for me. Only 3 dpo today, which is mega early for any symptomistis to kick in ... however im gonna :dust: you and me both hun - coz u never know eh!

Got a pain in my bikini line area, really uncomfortable, couldnt sleep much last night coz of it, and its niggling me now too. So long as it doesnt get any worse, I can bear it, but if it does I will have to make a visit to the quack as I am just a ickle concerned after my hsg last week.

Nicky, glad to hear you can get online for a bit - hope you're not too affected house-wise by the flooding.

shmoo .... :yipee: and super massive congrats to you on your shiny new :bfp: 

Hope everyone else is ok. xxx


----------



## Wallie

Congratulations Shmoo! Wonderful news!:happydance:

If sore boobs were a sign of pregnancy I've been pregnant for years lol! After I ovulate my boobs get so sore and then about the time AF comes they are less so, then go down to nothing.

I feel very sick on and off this cycle though. Bloated, sick, feeling yuk and just not right. I hope that's a symptom!?

:dust: to everyone! and sorry Nicky that you are having problems with flooding, telephone lines etc. Are you okay and in your own house?


----------



## NickyT75

Lol78 said:


> Hello all your lovely ladies. I used to be a Pingu but I'm kind of lapsed :blush:
> But then once a Pingu, always a Pingu right?!! So can I come back?!
> 
> I hope so because it looks like you are having some successes :happydance:
> 
> Sore boobs - good sign I reckon. I got them when I was pregnant, although like Poshie said, they sort of felt more bruised - and the nipple hurt more than anything else.
> :dust: majm!

Hey Lol :hi:

course you can come back hunni :hugs: you are right - once a Pingu always a Pingu and we love to see wanderers return to the fold :friends: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah luckily my house hasnt been affected by the floods :)

its just that we are pretty much stranded due to bridges collapsing & we have a 90 mile round trip to get somewhere that is only 4 miles away :shock: xx


----------



## Wallie

Ohh not so good Nicky but rather that than having your house ruined. Bet you're glad your not due now or you'd be needing a :boat: to get to hospital! :lol:


----------



## Lol78

NickyT75 said:


> Lol78 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all your lovely ladies. I used to be a Pingu but I'm kind of lapsed :blush:
> But then once a Pingu, always a Pingu right?!! So can I come back?!
> 
> I hope so because it looks like you are having some successes :happydance:
> 
> Sore boobs - good sign I reckon. I got them when I was pregnant, although like Poshie said, they sort of felt more bruised - and the nipple hurt more than anything else.
> :dust: majm!
> 
> Hey Lol :hi:
> 
> course you can come back hunni :hugs: you are right - once a Pingu always a Pingu and we love to see wanderers return to the fold :friends: xxClick to expand...


Awww, you guys..... :friends:


----------



## Lol78

Wallie said:


> Ohh not so good Nicky but rather that than having your house ruined. Bet you're glad your not due now or you'd be needing a :boat: to get to hospital! :lol:

Imaginative use of smilies Wallie! I forget which ones are there! A quick look shows that perhaps this one is quite appropriate for Nicky right now :rain:


----------



## majm1241

Poshie said:


> I don't have sore boobs as such and I never have had them at any point of my cycle ever. When pg, they feel 'bruised' at the sides and hurt a little when I take bra off. Best if luck to ya! :dust:

Thanks Hon! :dust: for you too! :dust: for us all! :D :hugs:



Lol78 said:


> Hello all you lovely ladies. I used to be a Pingu but I'm kind of lapsed :blush:
> But then once a Pingu, always a Pingu right?!! So can I come back?!
> 
> I hope so because it looks like you are having some successes :happydance:
> 
> Sore boobs - good sign I reckon. I got them when I was pregnant, although like Poshie said, they sort of felt more bruised - and the nipple hurt more than anything else.
> :dust: majm!

Thanks Sweetie! I know it's way early but ya never know I guess! LOL I am gonna try not to stress and get my hopes up this time. That would suck again! :hugs:



LittleMermaid said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> ? Ladies! How soon after OV can you start feeling symptoms "if" you get pg? Like, can your bbs hurt soon after?
> 
> ... my nips have been incredibly sensistive/tender since yesterday, which is def unusual for me. Only 3 dpo today, which is mega early for any symptomistis to kick in ... however im gonna :dust: you and me both hun - coz u never know eh!
> 
> Got a pain in my bikini line area, really uncomfortable, couldnt sleep much last night coz of it, and its niggling me now too. So long as it doesnt get any worse, I can bear it, but if it does I will have to make a visit to the quack as I am just a ickle concerned after my hsg last week.
> 
> Nicky, glad to hear you can get online for a bit - hope you're not too affected house-wise by the flooding.
> 
> shmoo .... :yipee: and super massive congrats to you on your shiny new :bfp:
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok. xxxClick to expand...

:dust: to you too Love! Thanks! Yep, you never know! :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Lol78 said:


> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> Ohh not so good Nicky but rather that than having your house ruined. Bet you're glad your not due now or you'd be needing a :boat: to get to hospital! :lol:
> 
> Imaginative use of smilies Wallie! I forget which ones are there! A quick look shows that perhaps this one is quite appropriate for Nicky right now :rain:Click to expand...

:rofl: yep :rain: :shipw: & :boat: pretty much sum things up in Cumbria at the moment & we just found out they arent planning to rebuild the bridges that lead to civilisation until after the new year!! :saywhat: :shock: :help: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Wallie said:


> Ohh not so good Nicky but rather that than having your house ruined. Bet you're glad your not due now or you'd be needing a :boat: to get to hospital! :lol:

:rofl: just realised... id be able to have a water birth if I was due now! :rofl: xx


----------



## Su11

Hi Ladies :wave: 

sorry not been about for a while :blush:

Congrats Shmoo - :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: - still bringing a tear to my eye seeing thinking bout you showing me that test yest - wow hunni - lots of :dust:

Hope all you other ladies are well.

Lots of :dust: to all.

At home on bed rest at min had an eventful morning yest that resulted on me virtually collasping on the newly preggo Shmoo and being taken to hosp by ambulance :shock: :blush: - im ok though


----------



## LittleMermaid

Big :hugs2: for you Su ... hope you are ok hunni. xx


----------



## majm1241

Oh My Su11! :hugs: I'm glad you are better!


----------



## hekate

HUGE congrats to you Shmoo! Excellent news! sending you loads of sticky dust and wishing you and bean a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## hope&faith09

Congrats Shmoo, brilliant news big hugs x x x 

Su, hope your feeling better soon. 

As for me I have just been taking it easy and cracking on with work for Uni, 500 words a day and I reckon I will get there! Got my first essay back today and got a B which im v happy with! 

Poosibly telling Daves parents tonight as he chickened out on Monday! x


----------



## Wallie

Hi ladies, 

Just letting you know that AF caught me early, I've started spotting today so soon to be on cycle 16 boo! Not sure how I feel but I suppose I'll plod on :shrug:


----------



## Lyns

Wallie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just letting you know that AF caught me early, I've started spotting today so soon to be on cycle 16 boo! Not sure how I feel but I suppose I'll plod on :shrug:

Evie....huge :hugs: honey xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Sorry to hear that she got you Wallie :hug: xx


----------



## majm1241

Awe! :( I'm sorry Wallie. :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Wallie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just letting you know that AF caught me early, I've started spotting today so soon to be on cycle 16 boo! Not sure how I feel but I suppose I'll plod on :shrug:

:( im so sorry hun :hugs: xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Nicky glad to hear scan went well and your house is ok. Hmm bridge ouch. not good, thanks for update lyns

Poshie WOOOHOOO
schmoo - WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO stick sick stick - your turn for sleepless nights now as you were with me on long cycles long times ago x

Su11 god hope your ok, take it easy

:hi: to all the other girlies, got lots of new faces and i can't keep up lol!


----------



## Lyns

Hi Sammielouize (I take it that is you!!)......whats happened to your name? You seem to have inherited a squiggle and stars!


----------



## Anababe

:wave:

Aww Schmoo contratulations babe!! :happydance:

Hope your all ok :hug:

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Sammie :hi: was just thinking what Lyns said! :rofl: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Ladies,

How is everyone today? Anyone doing anything interesting over the weekend? 

x x x


----------



## NickyT75

Hi guys :hi:

TTC wise things are a bit quiet :( how is everyone? :dust: xx


----------



## Wewantourmush

Hi 

can i please join team pingu??

:dust:


----------



## NickyT75

Wewantourmush said:


> Hi
> 
> can i please join team pingu??
> 
> :dust:

Hiya hunni :hi:

course you can join us :happydance: welcome to the gang! :friends:

whereabouts are you in your cycle? if you let me know when :witch: is due/you are planning to test I will add you to the testing board :dust: xx


----------



## majm1241

Wewantourmush said:


> Hi
> 
> can i please join team pingu??
> 
> :dust:

Hi I am April! Nice to meet you! Team Pingu is so much fun! :D


----------



## mumanddad

Wewantourmush said:


> Hi
> 
> can i please join team pingu??
> 
> :dust:

hay welcome to the group x


----------



## NickyT75

majm1241 said:


> Wewantourmush said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> can i please join team pingu??
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Hi I am April! Nice to meet you! Team Pingu is so much fun! :DClick to expand...

Hey April :hi:

I was hoping to stalk your chart but I noticed you arent temping :dohh:

Good luck for your 2WW :dust: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> mumanddad -
> wewantourmush -
> CedarWood -
> Chris77 -
> Lyns -
> Wallie - 1st Dec
> Ladybugg - 2nd Dec
> Lol78 - 4th Dec
> Little Mermaid - 4th Dec
> majm1241 - 7th Dec
> 123 Deirdre - 13th Dec
> Subaru555 - (M.I.A)
> Pretty Sakura - (M.I.A)
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> Jaytee -Where have you gone??
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> LeaArr - WTT until Jan
> hr.lr.07 - WTT until Feb
> 
> November
> Poshie, Shmoo
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shinning_Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx :blue: Hekate :blue:
> 
> May
> Toby2, Su11 :blue:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here!!, Daisyduke :pink: Matilda is here!
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here! HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here!
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Friday 27th November Update *

Good evening ladies :hi:

Welcome to our newest Pingus mumanddad & wewantourmush :happydance: & welcome back to Lol78 & Wallie :hugs:
(can I have your test dates please ladies?)

How is everyone else? :flower: you are all pretty quiet at the moment :( 

:dust: hope everyone is ok :hugs:

Special https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/thbabydust.gif to all of you! :dust: Lets see if we can get some more lovely :bfp:'s!! before xmas!! :happydance: xx


----------



## majm1241

NickyT75 said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wewantourmush said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> can i please join team pingu??
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Hi I am April! Nice to meet you! Team Pingu is so much fun! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Hey April :hi:
> 
> I was hoping to stalk your chart but I noticed you arent temping :dohh:
> 
> Good luck for your 2WW :dust: xxClick to expand...

LOL Yeah Mark won't let me this month. He said see how I do naturally first and if nothing then next month I will temp! :D I have been jotting other stuff though, lol! :D


----------



## ladybugg

:wave: Hi to the new ladies :wave:
Congrats to all the :bfp: ladies this month :thumbup:

I am at 7 dpo and am going totally crazy!!! :wacko: I have been having short (1-2 second) stabbing pains on my right side near ovaries. I have had them for the last 3 days and they aren't going away!! :shrug:
Also I have had really really sore bbs since ov. I had 3 girlfriends comment how huge they look and they are so painful I can't wear a bra. Please someone tell me that they have had similar symptoms that resulted in a :bfp: 
I'm trying to stop myself from testing before 12 dpo, but i really don't think I will be able to wait that long :blush: POAS addict
:dust::dust:


----------



## shmoo75

Hi:wave: to all the newbies welcome and may you all get your :bfp:'s very soon.

Well, after seeing Disney's Christmas Carol in 3D on Wed I am going to see New Moon tonight with a friend as OH is not interested in the slightest to see it:rofl: the whole intense highschool age love with a vampire and then turns into a love triangle really isn't his thing:rofl: Hope you are all having a good weekend


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning all!

shmoo I just stopped by your house for a brew and you were out ... next time eh :rofl:

7 dpo for today too ... temp doing ok, altho slight dip to 36.61. Still got v tender nips, standing to attention all the time (ouchee!) 

Apart from that im not quite dressed yet - still in pjs, DH just got up, its soooo cold outside too - need to hibernate through the winter me thinks :rofl: I guess we might venuture out at somepoint to see the reli's and maybe some xmas (bah humbug) shopping!

Hope everyone has a relaxing and enjoyable weekend! 

:dusting: xxx


----------



## Lyns

Spooky LM...I'm 7dpo and my temp dipped slightly today to 36.61!! How wierd is that! x


----------



## Lol78

Me too! 7 dpo. No temp dip today though Mine is 36.64 - while we are being so precise. 

I'm not sure if my temps should be higher. They don't seem too high. I used to get like 36.80 type temps quite regularly but I don't now. Not sure if I'm even ovulating - because despite testing twice a day (POAS Annoymous signed up member) I still never got a positive. I do get a clear temp rise though, so I guess I am ovulating. Any advise any fellow Pingus?

Bumpy Nicky - FF says test date 4th December (it will be more like 2 days time :blush:, but if you want an official date, stick that one in).


----------



## Lol78

By the way, how do I get a Pingu badge of honour? If I'm going to be a Pingu, I may as well do it properly.


----------



## NickyT75

For Lol78 & any newbies who would like the smaller Pingu logo

** https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u208/shorty-73/TeamPingu-1.jpg **

Copy and paste the above into your siggy & remove the ** from each end (I think that should work but if not Lyns defo knows how to do it) :friends: xx


----------



## Lol78

NickyT75 said:


> For Lol78 & any newbies who would like the smaller Pingu logo
> 
> ** https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u208/shorty-73/TeamPingu-1.jpg **
> 
> Copy and paste the above into your siggy & remove the ** from each end (I think that should work but if not Lyns defo knows how to do it) :friends: xx

Thank Nicky, but I can't get it to work. It just shows the text, not the actual logo. :hissy:


----------



## NickyT75

Sorry Lol78 I thought that would work :(

there is defo a post a few pages back as someone bumped it for one of the newbies but if you cant find it im sure someone cleverer than me will be along soon to explain how to do it :rofl: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Lol78 said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> For Lol78 & any newbies who would like the smaller Pingu logo
> 
> ** https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u208/shorty-73/TeamPingu-1.jpg **
> 
> Copy and paste the above into your siggy & remove the ** from each end (I think that should work but if not Lyns defo knows how to do it) :friends: xx
> 
> Thank Nicky, but I can't get it to work. It just shows the text, not the actual logo. :hissy:Click to expand...

Did you actually press the preview siggy thing to check? (im sure you did) :rofl: xx


----------



## Lol78

NickyT75 said:


> Lol78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> For Lol78 & any newbies who would like the smaller Pingu logo
> 
> ** https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u208/shorty-73/TeamPingu-1.jpg **
> 
> Copy and paste the above into your siggy & remove the ** from each end (I think that should work but if not Lyns defo knows how to do it) :friends: xx
> 
> Thank Nicky, but I can't get it to work. It just shows the text, not the actual logo. :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you actually press the preview siggy thing to check? (im sure you did) :rofl: xxClick to expand...

Of course!! I'm a bit of a ditz (especially with computers!) but not that bad!


----------



## NickyT75

**https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2601&d=1217690374**

Cant you just copy & paste the IMG into your siggy? im rubbish at stuff like this! :rofl: 

Ah I think it will work now if you remove the ** but this one is the larger logo like the one in my sig xx


----------



## NickyT75

Well ive trawled back through 17 pages to find the post with the smaller logo but havent been able to find it :(

Hope someone else has more luck!

(did the bigger logo work BTW?) :kiss: xx


----------



## Lol78

Ta da!!
I wasn't putting it as an image. For anyone else having problems, you need to click in the sig box, click on Insert Image, the copy and paste the web address that Nicky put above. 
Thanks Nicky for your help :friends:


----------



## ladybugg

Lyns said:


> Spooky LM...I'm 7dpo and my temp dipped slightly today to 36.61!! How wierd is that! x

Lyns and LM I had a temp dip too down to 36.60 yesterday (7 DPO)... implantation? :happydance: It's back up today though to 36.79????


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck to all you with temp dips :dust: I hope it was a bunch of xmas babies getting nice and snuggly inside of you all! :happydance: xx


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning ladies. Sorry I hyave been such a bad Pingu lately, luckily LM keeps me updated with all your news when I am AWOL from here.

:dust: to all xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Cocobelle :hi:

morning everyone else :kiss: xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Yeah there's a few grlies I meet off here and they call me sammie, and its amusing cos im really not a sammie - just Sam lol. SO trying to get them to call me Sam instead :haha:


----------



## CedarWood

Hi all,
Had been away had another chemical and have not been on the boards...
Kinda depressing....
Am poking about again 2dpo - will have to catch up.
CEDAR


----------



## NickyT75

Cedar - big :hug: I wondered where you'd gone sweetheart :( im so sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Big :hug: Cedar ... Im sorry to hear your news hunni. xxx


----------



## majm1241

Hi ladies! I am sad. My parents came to visit for a week and left yesterday morning. They took Jace with him and now my baby is 12 to 14 hours away for 3weeks. Mark and I have to work but we are going home to Texas in 3 weeks and will be with my baby again. I hate letting him go to visit without me, lol. :( 3 weeks better go by fast!!!


----------



## mumanddad

good evening ladies sorry i havent been about much, have been feeling so ill for a few days, lots of dizzy spells feeling sick, head aches and sleeping a lot :(

hope you have all enjoyed your weekend x x

baby dust to you all


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: April it must be hard being away from Jace but he'll prob be having the time of his life being spoiled rotten by his grandparents

3wks will soon pass & you have something twice as lovely to look forward to... a holiday & seeing your little boy again when he'll have so much exciting stuff to tell you :hugs: xx


----------



## majm1241

Thanks Nicky! I spoke with him this morning and he said he is not as sad anymore. (He was crying as much as I was! LOL) He will stay busy as so will I!


----------



## NickyT75

mumanddad said:


> good evening ladies sorry i havent been about much, have been feeling so ill for a few days, lots of dizzy spells feeling sick, head aches and sleeping a lot :(
> 
> hope you have all enjoyed your weekend x x
> 
> baby dust to you all

Hope you feel better soon hunni :hugs: (unless it is preg related) :dust: xx


----------



## CedarWood

Thanks guys:flower:

I had kind of thought my thyroid pills were a bit of a magic charm:shrug:
My last chemical was in Sept after only two weeks on the meds....

Well back in the saddle again! Began my Prog sups last night and am also armed with baby aspirin and high potency folic acid:hangwashing:

Mermaid I saw your post a few days back - 3 dpo have you ever had sore boobs that early before? Sounds good!

Ladybug sounds positive as well!

Nicky wow flooding! Cumbria is that the lake country?

Good Morning to everyone!

CEDAR


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies :hi:

Cedar - yeah its called the Lake District & things have been pretty grim but we have been lucky as our house hasnt been affected (apart from dodgy phone/internet connections) & not being able to reach civilisation due to bridges collapsing but im thankful the house itself is dry & warm xx


----------



## ladybugg

Hi Team Pinguers!!:hi:
I have a question for all the ladies who are either preg now or have been before... I am 9DPO and all my food has just started tasting really strange, but not metallic :shrug: Milk tastes off, and other foods just have no taste at all. Is this a preg symptom? Other symptoms I have are a elevated BBT, very sore bbs, really tired :sleep:, strange cramps in my abdomen, watery cm. Hopefully this is my month :happydance: fingers crossed :thumbup: 
Hope I'm not just imaging all these things :dohh:
Is anyone else currently experiencing possible symptoms?
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NickyT75

:hi: ladybugg your symptoms sound great! :happydance: best of luck to you! :dust: xx


----------



## 123Deirdre

If I actually conceive this month it'll be a bloody miracle. We only bd'd like 3 times over the last 2 weeks, 1 being on cd 13 so fx'd.
I've been so unwell. Unfortunately I have some of my grandma's genes and suffer from at least 1 migraine a week. Drives me looney, but had a really bad one around ov where I was actually throwing up and ate nothing for 2 days. I now am in bed with another migraine :(.
Hope everyone is better than me
xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hope you feel better soon Dee :hug: migraines are really awful

(BTW - me & my DH only :sex: 1 time the month we conceived when we'd previously been at it like :bunny: for 16 months without any success) xx


----------



## CedarWood

Glad your house is still dry Nicky:thumbup:

And wow to concieving on a oncer:coolio:

I am hoping the same - got in only day of O and day after - so hanging my hopes on the day of O. Had to travel that week - no choice....

Ladybug that is a great sign!

Dierdre, I get migraines too - not a good invention....Mine are usually stress triggered...I used to get them reg in my teens and twenties - less now - hope the same for you.

AFM I think I am a bit:fool:... Right after I typed my post this morning I had a Tuging in my bellybutton area....:shrug: I know it is bizare as only 4 DPO. I have heard of the belly button tug thing before but never noticed it since began obsessively TCC. Have had pains, cramps , twinges etc but no tugs... And this was a pulling feeling.
Tho much earlier than my O or beding sched would have me believe possible.

Also the usual cramps - etc and pain in breast - just random not as the result of pressure.... So the :paper: wait begins for me!

CEDAR


----------



## Wallie

NickyT75 said:


> (BTW - me & my DH only :sex: 1 time the month we conceived when we'd previously been at it like :bunny: for 16 months without any success) xx

That's really interesting Nicky. Can I ask then, what are the x's on your chart then either side of AM, as I aways understood that was for BDing AM and PM?

Thanks


----------



## Wallie

Oh and I have no idea when I'll be due to test if AF is late. Probably around Christmas, say 26th December, just before I fly off to Egypt!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Wallie said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> (BTW - me & my DH only :sex: 1 time the month we conceived when we'd previously been at it like :bunny: for 16 months without any success) xx
> 
> That's really interesting Nicky. Can I ask then, what are the x's on your chart then either side of AM, as I aways understood that was for BDing AM and PM?
> 
> ThanksClick to expand...

:rofl: take no notice of that... I was naughty with my chart and used to plan ahead what days I thought I 'should' be having sex but I didnt necessarily stick to them iyswim? :blush: 

we only 'physically' :sex: once but artificially inseminated once or possibly twice on top of this (cant remember exactly coz it was ages ago) :dohh: 

I just know that compared to our usual efforts we hardly did anything & didnt even consider ourselves in with a chance tbh xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> wewantourmush -
> Lyns -
> Chris77 - 2nd Dec
> Ladybugg - 2nd Dec
> Lol78 - 4th Dec
> Little Mermaid - 4th Dec
> majm1241 - 7th Dec
> CedarWood -
> 123 Deirdre - 13th Dec
> mumanddad - 17th Dec
> Wallie - 26th Dec
> Subaru555 - (M.I.A)
> Pretty Sakura - (M.I.A)
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> Jaytee -Where have you gone??
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> LeaArr - WTT until Jan
> hr.lr.07 - WTT until Feb
> 
> November
> Poshie, Shmoo
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shinning_Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx :blue: Hekate :blue:
> 
> May
> Toby2, Su11 :blue:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here!!, Daisyduke :pink: Matilda is here!
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here! HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here!
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Monday 30th November Update *

Good evening ladies :hi:

Welcome to our newest Pingus mumanddad & wewantourmush :happydance: where have you gone? :confused: 
(can I have your test dates please ladies?)

How is everyone else? :flower: you are all pretty quiet at the moment :( 

:dust: hope everyone is ok :hugs:

Special https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/thbabydust.gif to all of you! :dust: Lets see if we can get some more lovely :bfp:'s!! before xmas!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies. :hi: Sorry, I've been a very bad little Pingu. :dohh:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Chris :hi: its good to see you babe xx


----------



## mumanddad

hello i am testing around the 17th i will be 2 days late then


----------



## Chris77

Oh, I'm testing Dec. 2nd, but don't think I'll get to test though.


----------



## ladybugg

Morning Pingus!! :wave:
I was a very impatient Pingu :blush: and tested this morning, 10 dpo. :bfn: :cry: What did I expect really? 
I will keep testing till I get :witch: probably cos I am a total POAS addict. 
Hopefully everyone thats testing gets their :bfp: early Chrissy pressies!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Chris77

ladybugg said:


> Morning Pingus!! :wave:
> I was a very impatient Pingu :blush: and tested this morning, 10 dpo. :bfn: :cry: What did I expect really?
> I will keep testing till I get :witch: probably cos I am a total POAS addict.
> Hopefully everyone thats testing gets their :bfp: early Chrissy pressies!! :dust::dust::dust:

Hi ladybugg :hi: Sorry about the :bfn: hun but it's still very early. :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

ladybugg said:


> Hi Team Pinguers!!:hi:
> I have a question for all the ladies who are either preg now or have been before... I am 9DPO and all my food has just started tasting really strange, but not metallic :shrug: Milk tastes off, and other foods just have no taste at all. Is this a preg symptom? Other symptoms I have are a elevated BBT, very sore bbs, really tired :sleep:, strange cramps in my abdomen, watery cm. Hopefully this is my month :happydance: fingers crossed :thumbup:
> Hope I'm not just imaging all these things :dohh:
> Is anyone else currently experiencing possible symptoms?
> :dust::dust::dust:

I have sore bbs, I feel a bit achy (like how I was when pg with Jace), I am nauseous on and off... FXed Oh, and I am eating cuz I am hungry and I am gagging at my food but eating it anyway, lol. :shrug:



123Deirdre said:


> If I actually conceive this month it'll be a bloody miracle. We only bd'd like 3 times over the last 2 weeks, 1 being on cd 13 so fx'd.
> I've been so unwell. Unfortunately I have some of my grandma's genes and suffer from at least 1 migraine a week. Drives me looney, but had a really bad one around ov where I was actually throwing up and ate nothing for 2 days. I now am in bed with another migraine :(.
> Hope everyone is better than me
> xxx

Feel better Sweetie! :hugs:



ladybugg said:


> Morning Pingus!! :wave:
> I was a very impatient Pingu :blush: *and tested this morning, 10 dpo.   What did I expect really? *
> I will keep testing till I get :witch: probably cos I am a total POAS addict.
> Hopefully everyone thats testing gets their :bfp: early Chrissy pressies!! :dust::dust::dust:

hehe I tested last night! :shrug::dohh::wacko::winkwink:


----------



## Lyns

Morning Pingu's......boo, CD1 for me. LP back to 9 days...so not so good.:cry:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Bah to these dastardley CD1's ... sorry Lyns xx


----------



## Cocobelle

Sorry to hear its CD1 again for you Lyns :hugs:

I also (usually) sit firmly on the 9 or 10 LP bench too, it makes for a short 2ww (not that I am waiting right now, but YKWIM). I really hope it is New Year, new luck for you hun x

:dust: to all those still waiting to test.


----------



## NickyT75

Lyns :hug: sorry babe xx


----------



## NickyT75

LM - your chart is looking VERY interesting! :dust: hope you get another temp rise in the morning :dust: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Cocobelle :hi:

have you set a date for TTC yet hun? :hugs: xx


----------



## Cocobelle

:hi: Nicky, how are you my lovely? I hope you are finally over feeling yukky all the time.

Noooooooo TTC date set from me yet (much to LM's dismay :winkwink: ) 

I will have to sort it out though or my H will start pin-pricking the condoms :lol:


----------



## NickyT75

Im good thanks hun :)

dont know your circumstances surrounding TTC (think I mistakenly assumed it was your OH that wanted you to wait) but hope you can get something sorted soon if it is what you want :hugs: xx


----------



## Wallie

Lyns Sorry about CD1 - it's shit isn't it :hug:


----------



## majm1241

I'm sorry Lyns. :( :hugs:


----------



## ladybugg

Lyns, So sorry to hear that you are back to CD1 :cry: Hope you feel better soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lyns

Thank you lovely ladies......it's strange, but in a way I feel the best I have in about 6 months. I've made the conscious decison today to ditch Clomid.....tomorrow I should be heading into my 6th cycle with it, but for some reason it has never felt right, so I'm going back au naturale, and I'm quite liking the prospect!

Thing is (for the newer pingu's) I have fallen pregnant 3 times without the help of Clomid (one daughter - two losses) so although I'm a wee bit older than the most of you, I've decided to give my body the chance to do the same again. I have been investigated for recurrent mc, given my age, whihc has given no conclusive answers but I'm now on low dose aspirin and high dose Folic Acid, and I'm going to trust in that as being my way forward. I was on metformin as well, but I've had a bit of a blow over the last couple of weeks in that my funding for ANY infertility treatment has been denied, so I'm going back to basics!

Sooooo.....maybe it won't work, but I'm least I'm doing it my way!!! Am I strange?


----------



## ladybugg

:hi: Hi Pingus
Today was suppossed to be my first testing day but I was very impatient and tested yesterday :blush: Of couse it was a :bfn: I testd again this morning and again I got a :bfn: I have had a really crappy day :growlmad: and am generally feeling really sorry for myself today. I really dont think it will be my month this time :cry::cry::cry: Hope everyone else whos testing now is feeling better and getting some :bfp:s


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girls :hi:

No Lyns you most definately are NOT strange babe :hugs: I hope the Asprin helps you :dust: I know it has done great things for lots of people (me included)

Ladybugg - big :hug: but try not to get too upset as 10dpo is very early for you to be testing :dust: xx


----------



## CedarWood

Morning all,

Ladybug 11dpo is still pretty early - I think 13 is more typical. Don't hang up your hat yet!

Lyns - what dose folic acid are you on? Did doc recommend? I have 5 mg pills the highest dose in a pill I can get in Russia - as assured by my pharmacist. If need be - I could double up or take one and a half etc...

Am on baby aspirin 81 and selenium 200 mg as well. 

CEDAR


----------



## Lyns

Cedarwood, here they recommend 400 micrograms of Folic Acid daily, my FS has me currently on 1200micrograms, but will go up to 5milligrams the second I get a positive pregnancy test. If you are already on 5mg then I'm sure you're taking plenty!


----------



## Ayina

Nicky, I love your badge. I want to get a T-shirt made of it. Its BRILLIANT!!


----------



## NickyT75

Ayina said:


> Nicky, I love your badge. I want to get a T-shirt made of it. Its BRILLIANT!!

Hi Ayina :hi: its cool hey? :happydance:

are you pregnant? how far along are you? xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Morning all! :hi:

ladybug ... sorry you got a bfn hunni. Like you I have been testing (far too early :rofl:), and getting bfn's too, inlcuding today at 11 dpo! :shrug:

Not sure if its gonna happen this month for me either tbh! However, in true poas-holic-ocd-stylee I will report back tomorrow, with more news of my poas-athon!


----------



## CedarWood

Thanks Lyns - I guess the 400 micrograms are what are in my pregnacare tabs so should be good!
Don't want to overdo the folic acid, so thinking of alternating the 5mg's with my b-100.
LM - yep you are pretty early too[-X
Hey, I thought we were pretty similar cyclewise last month...maybe a day or two apart now you are a bit further ahead....

CEDAR


----------



## majm1241

ladybugg said:


> :hi: Hi Pingus
> Today was suppossed to be my first testing day but I was very impatient and tested yesterday :blush: Of couse it was a :bfn: I testd again this morning and again I got a :bfn: I have had a really crappy day :growlmad: and am generally feeling really sorry for myself today. I really dont think it will be my month this time :cry::cry::cry: Hope everyone else whos testing now is feeling better and getting some :bfp:s

I tested this mornign at 9 dpo! :dohh::dohh::dohh: 



NickyT75 said:


> Morning girls :hi:
> 
> No Lyns you most definately are NOT strange babe :hugs: I hope the Asprin helps you :dust: I know it has done great things for lots of people (me included)
> 
> Ladybugg - big :hug: but try not to get too upset as 10dpo is very early for you to be testing :dust: xx

Good to know I tested too early so I still am in the running! :happydance: :rofl:



CedarWood said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Ladybug 11dpo is still pretty early - I think *13* is more typical. Don't hang up your hat yet!
> 
> Lyns - what dose folic acid are you on? Did doc recommend? I have 5 mg pills the highest dose in a pill I can get in Russia - as assured by my pharmacist. If need be - I could double up or take one and a half etc...
> 
> Am on baby aspirin 81 and selenium 200 mg as well.
> 
> CEDAR

I will try to wait until then too! :thumbup:


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

Today is supposed to be testing day but my temp nose dived. But AF is no where in sight. No spotting, no blood at the cervix and it feels high and mushy. So don't know what's going on. I'm wondering if the Tylenol PM I took last night brought my temp down. :shrug:

Af is always here by now. :shrug: Where O where has my little period gone? Where O where can she can beeeee.......


----------



## NickyT75

Hope she stays away Chris hun :dust: xx


----------



## Chris77

2:25 pm and still no sign. I had to go to the bank so I stopped over at CVS to get more hpt's. She'll most definitely show up now. :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

that's the positive attitude I love to hear Chris. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Wallie

Someone once told me the sure way to get AF to show is do an HPT. So don't test!!! :rofl:


----------



## majm1241

Wallie said:


> Someone once told me the sure way to get AF to show is do an HPT. So don't test!!! :rofl:

Ain't that the truth!!! It got me that way last time! I bribed Mark into going and getting a test because I was "so sure" and BOOM... Got me the minute we walked thru the door! :( LOL

Thanks for reminding me! Now I wonder if I should wait until the 9th now when it is suppose to show!!!


----------



## NickyT75

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol78 got her :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: HUGE congratulations babe! :wohoo: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> wewantourmush -
> Chris77 - 2nd Dec
> Ladybugg - 2nd Dec
> Lol78 - :bfp: :wohoo:
> Little Mermaid - 4th Dec
> majm1241 - 7th Dec
> CedarWood -
> 123 Deirdre - 13th Dec
> mumanddad - 17th Dec
> Lyns -
> Wallie - 26th Dec
> Subaru555 - (M.I.A)
> Pretty Sakura - (M.I.A)
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> Jaytee -Where have you gone??
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> LeaArr - WTT until Jan
> hr.lr.07 - WTT until Feb
> 
> November
> Poshie, Shmoo, Lol78
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shinning_Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx :blue: Hekate :blue:
> 
> May
> Toby2, Su11 :blue:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here!!, Daisyduke :pink: Matilda is here!
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here! HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here!
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Thursday 3rd December Update *

Good Morning ladies :hi:

HUGECongratulations to Lol78 on her :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

How is everyone else? :flower: you are all pretty quiet at the moment :( 

:dust: hope everyone is ok :hugs:

Special https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/thbabydust.gif to all of you! :dust: We are on a roll this month with 3 lovely bfp:'s so far!! :happydance: lets see how many more we can get before xmas!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Chris77

Morning ladies :hi:

Well ladies HUGE temp rise! :shock: But a :bfn: Although I could swear I saw the faintest of faintest lines, DH saw nothing. So I am still in limbo yet. :dohh:

Oh and no period, no spotting.


----------



## NickyT75

Chris77 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Well ladies HUGE temp rise! :shock: But a :bfn: Although I could swear I saw the faintest of faintest lines, DH saw nothing. So I am still in limbo yet. :dohh:
> 
> Oh and no period, no spotting.

OMG! Chris that temp rise can surely only mean one thing??? :happydance:


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh! im sooooooooooo excited for you!!! :wohoo: xx


----------



## Chris77

I'm hoping so, I can't see any other reason for a temp increase on 15dpo?? Maybe it's just a little too early to test? :shrug:


----------



## Wallie

Just hand in there Chris - I'm sure you're gonna get it :winkwink:


----------



## LeaArr

17DPO is magic. :dust:


----------



## Chris77

Hiya Lea :hi:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Chris that temp rise is super exciting hunni ... !!!!

:dust:ing you ... xx


----------



## majm1241

:cry: WOW!!! It has been such a HORROBLE day for me! Found out Mark's his request to Enlist and PCS closer to home was denied AND My job is gone as of TOMORROW!!! The owner decided to sell it and not tell us until TODAY!!! BUT... he sold it to his best friend and is trying to get me a job there with him!!! FX'ED for this bad news to be turned around!!! :cry::wacko:


----------



## Chris77

majm1241 said:


> :cry: WOW!!! It has been such a HORROBLE day for me! Found out Mark's his request to Enlist and PCS closer to home was denied AND My job is gone as of TOMORROW!!! The owner decided to sell it and not tell us until TODAY!!! BUT... he sold it to his best friend and is trying to get me a job there with him!!! FX'ED for this bad news to be turned around!!! :cry::wacko:

Oh no! That's terrible news! I'm so sorry hunni. :hugs: Fx'd that everything will work out in the end (they usually always do in my experience) :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Thanks! I'm just thinking head's up would have been nice in case it does not work out with his friend. I have a back up job but it will be a small pay cut (better than nothing) and in retail which I thought I would NEVER have to do again. A cool retail shop but still!


----------



## Chris77

I hear ya. Worse comes to worse and you have to work in retail again you can always keep looking for something else.


----------



## majm1241

Exactly! Thanks Chris77. I have been sick to my stomach worrying BUT It is better than nothing.


----------



## Chris77

Absolutely. Also, can't you collect unemployment?


----------



## majm1241

I don't know how to do that. I am just PRAYING for a Miracle. :(


----------



## Lol78

Hellooooo ladies! I've been a naughty Pingu and forgot to tell you I got a :bfp:!! But just seen that Nicky friends:) did it for me - thanks sweetie!
Really hoping it's a sticky but it's still so early! 
Chris, that temp rise is brilliant! I'm off to stalk your journal next to find out more. Bring it on, more Pingu bumps!
majm, sorry about your job situation. Hope you find a solution to it all.


----------



## LittleMermaid

BFN and back to CD1 today for me. :cry:

Right gotta get back to my work, mountain of stuff to get through, but will pop back in later this arvo ... when I get a mo to hopefully have some lunch! (although a liquid :wine: one would be much better!)


----------



## ladybugg

LM sorry to hear that you are back to CD1 :cry: 
Lol78 congratulations on your :bfp: 
I think I will be back on CD1 tomorrow too :cry: So over this ttc. I am trying to mentally prepare myself so when :witch: arrives I wont be too upset like I was last month, and will just be able to focus on the next cycle.


----------



## NickyT75

Big :hug: LM im so sorry babe xx


----------



## Lyns

LM....sorry babes.....really crap news.

Majm, hope al is OK with work.

Lol...have congratulated you already, but hey, happy to do so again! :hugs:

Well, Pingu's, I've taken what feel slike a brave step and I've ditched Clomid and Metformin. I really don't feel like it was doing me any good, and I'd lost my FS due to stupid postcode funding issues anyway.

So thats me.....40+ and going for it....au naturelle. Probably no hope, but at least if I fail....I'll have done it my way!


----------



## majm1241

LittleMermaid said:


> BFN and back to CD1 today for me. :cry:
> 
> Right gotta get back to my work, mountain of stuff to get through, but will pop back in later this arvo ... when I get a mo to hopefully have some lunch! (although a liquid :wine: one would be much better!)

:hugs: I here ya about the drink! After this week.... I need one too! LOL


----------



## majm1241

Is bloating a good sign? I have been bloated for 3 to 4 days now and even when I don't eat anything. I did not have time to eat until dinner last night, but was still bloated before. The nausea is getting to me too. Mark is getting annoyed with my gagging, lol. I gag a lot anyway, but more the past few days.


----------



## Chris77

LM so sorry sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

majm1241 said:


> I don't know how to do that. I am just PRAYING for a Miracle. :(

Hun, do a google search on Alabama State Unemployment. You should be able to find information there. :hugs:


----------



## CedarWood

Sorry to hear that LM.... What is your cycle length like?

Lyns hmmmm Do you O normally on your own? I am O'ing again now after my thyroid super magical pills but began Femara as age wise think will give a better quality egg. I think Dec is the last month you can get 3 months free Femara from the manufacturer with a docs sig....

What do you all think of these happenings:

4 and 7 dpo - pulling tugging near belly button.

yesterday 7 dpo - mild cramping on both sides of pelvis at same time...hmmm

Small randon bits and bobs in pelvic area but not much.

Think coffee tastes a bit bitter but not undrinkable as last month briefly before my chemical.

CEDAR


----------



## 123Deirdre

I'm so sad. I just woke from a long dream that consisted of 4 positive hpt :(


----------



## LittleMermaid

CedarWood said:


> Sorry to hear that LM.... What is your cycle length like? CEDAR

Average cycle is 25 days and an LP of 12 days, so all in all not a bad cycle length and LP ... so who knows wots not happening! :shrug:


----------



## ladybugg

Morning Pingus! :hi:
As I suspected it's back to CD1 for me today :cry::cry::cry:
I think I am going to give clomid 1 more month then try going natural again. I think clomid makes me really emotional and causes my body to ache :shrug: 
Hope everyone has a fun weekend. :dance: Think I might have to have a drink tonight too, a couple can't hurt? :wine:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Sorry to hear that ladybugg, :hugs2: I will have a :wine: with you hunni ... in fact I have one now (hic!) xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Evening ladies, havent popped in for a lil while, really hoping for some more pingu BFP's before christmas. 

Someone tried to steal my bag today and pushed me really hard and have been in pain since, just hoping everything is ok. 

Love to all x x x


----------



## majm1241

ladybugg said:


> Morning Pingus! :hi:
> As I suspected it's back to CD1 for me today :cry::cry::cry:
> I think I am going to give clomid 1 more month then try going natural again. I think clomid makes me really emotional and causes my body to ache :shrug:
> Hope everyone has a fun weekend. :dance: Think I might have to have a drink tonight too, a couple can't hurt? :wine:
> :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:



hope&faith09 said:


> Evening ladies, havent popped in for a lil while, really hoping for some more pingu BFP's before christmas.
> 
> Someone tried to steal my bag today and pushed me really hard and have been in pain since, just hoping everything is ok.
> 
> Love to all x x x

Oh my goodness! Did they catch the Thieve?


----------



## hope&faith09

Yeah I was just outside a shop and the security man was really good! Still feeling very rough today and me and my OH have had a huge argument ... he disappeared this morning and decided not to tell me he had offerend to work (which is fine) but he has ago at me as we are supposed to be doing up the new house and I want to go and see my nan tomorrow but he says we are too busy?!? Maybe he shouldnt have disappeared to work today and got on with the house. Sorry for the moan havent stopped crying this morning! x x x


----------



## CedarWood

LittleMermaid said:


> CedarWood said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that LM.... What is your cycle length like? CEDAR
> 
> Average cycle is 25 days and an LP of 12 days, so all in all not a bad cycle length and LP ... so who knows wots not happening! :shrug:Click to expand...

Hmm no not bad but the LP shows why we are no longer at the same point this cycle. I have a 16 day LP - which I am not sure is good. I heard over 14 is not great just as under 10-11 is not either


----------



## majm1241

hope&faith09 said:


> Yeah I was just outside a shop and the security man was really good! Still feeling very rough today and me and my OH have had a huge argument ... he disappeared this morning and decided not to tell me he had offerend to work (which is fine) but he has ago at me as we are supposed to be doing up the new house and I want to go and see my nan tomorrow but he says we are too busy?!? Maybe he shouldnt have disappeared to work today and got on with the house. Sorry for the moan havent stopped crying this morning! x x x

Awe! :( I'm sorry Love! :hugs: Vent away! I'm a great listener! :hug:


----------



## majm1241

Well, I caved and tested early! I tested 2 days ago and it was a :bfn: Tested This morning and it is a :bfp: at 12dpo! :happydance: It is faint but you can see it without squinting! Mark can see it too and he had to compare it to the one 2 days ago because he was shocked... Excited shocked! LOL I'll post pics but my camera is pissing me off and won't focus up close or when zoomed in. You can see the line better on the computer if you tilt it a bit. Don't have to tilt the test in real life! LOL


----------



## Chris77

majm1241 said:


> Well, I caved and tested early! I tested 2 days ago and it was a :bfn: Tested This morning and it is a :bfp: at 12dpo! :happydance: It is faint but you can see it without squinting! Mark can see it too and he had to compare it to the one 2 days ago because he was shocked... Excited shocked! LOL I'll post pics but my camera is pissing me off and won't focus up close or when zoomed in. You can see the line better on the computer if you tilt it a bit. Don't have to tilt the test in real life! LOL

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

Started spotting...another cycle in the dirt....and $600 wasted. :dohh:


----------



## majm1241

You can still spot. Is it light or heavy? :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

CedarWood said:


> LittleMermaid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CedarWood said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that LM.... What is your cycle length like? CEDAR
> 
> Average cycle is 25 days and an LP of 12 days, so all in all not a bad cycle length and LP ... so who knows wots not happening! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm no not bad but the LP shows why we are no longer at the same point this cycle. I have a 16 day LP - which I am not sure is good. I heard over 14 is not great just as under 10-11 is not eitherClick to expand...

Anywhere between 12-16 days is considered normal hun :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

majm1241 said:


> Well, I caved and tested early! I tested 2 days ago and it was a :bfn: Tested This morning and it is a :bfp: at 12dpo! :happydance: It is faint but you can see it without squinting! Mark can see it too and he had to compare it to the one 2 days ago because he was shocked... Excited shocked! LOL I'll post pics but my camera is pissing me off and won't focus up close or when zoomed in. You can see the line better on the computer if you tilt it a bit. Don't have to tilt the test in real life! LOL

:wohoo: OMG! this is fantastic news!! :wohoo:

Congratulations hunni :yipee: 

Pingu is defo on a roll this month :happydance: FOUR :bfp:'s so far!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Chris77

majm1241 said:


> You can still spot. Is it light or heavy? :hugs:

Light, very light. But having AF cramps. I'm sure she'll be here full flow later today or tomorrow. Looks like I'll be ovulating in 14 days, on a weekend, thereby ruining this cycle's IUI as my gyno isn't open on weekends. And since I'll more thank likely have a job in January, this ruins IUI for at least the next 6 cycles.

DH and I can't conceive any other way but IUI or IVF. :cry:


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> wewantourmush -
> Chris77 - 2nd Dec
> Ladybugg -
> Little Mermaid -
> majm1241 - :bfp: :wohoo:
> CedarWood -
> 123 Deirdre - 13th Dec
> mumanddad - 17th Dec
> Lyns -
> Wallie - 26th Dec
> Subaru555 - (M.I.A)
> Pretty Sakura - (M.I.A)
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> Jaytee -Where have you gone??
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> LeaArr - WTT until Jan
> hr.lr.07 - WTT until Feb
> 
> December
> Lol78, majm1241
> 
> November
> Poshie, Shmoo
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09
> 
> August
> NickyT75, Shinning_Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx :blue: Hekate :blue:
> 
> May
> Toby2, Su11 :blue:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here!!, Daisyduke :pink: Matilda is here!
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here! HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here!
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Saturday 5th December Update *

Good Evening ladies :hi:

HUGECongratulations to majm1241 on her :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


:dust: hope everyone is ok :hugs:

Special https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/thbabydust.gif to all of you! :dust: We are on a roll this month with 4 lovely :bfp:'s so far!! :happydance: lets see how many more we can get before xmas!! :happydance: 

**edited to add :dohh: just realised we are in december so didnt get 4 :bfp:'s in the same month! :dohh: ** xx


----------



## majm1241

Chris77-I'll keep FXed for you Hon! :hugs: I really hope it goes away for you. When are you suppose to test?

NickyT75- Thanks! :happydance: Go Team Pingus! :D


----------



## Chris77

majm, I'm 3 days late...been getting :bfn:'s....so it's definitely my period.


----------



## majm1241

My edd is August 18th! :happydance:


----------



## majm1241

Chris77 I'm sorry Love! :( :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Chris im sorry babe :hug: its so shit I know :( but dont give up you WILL get there sweetheart :hugs: xx


----------



## Chris77

Thanks Nicky. :hugs: Probably won't get there for a long time yet. Don't know when we can do the IUI again. We can't really afford another round but Pete doesn't care about that. But I think I'll be forced to abandon the cycle anyway as it looks like I"ll be ovulating 2 Saturdays fron now. 

Well, sometimes not getting what you want at the moment is the answer to an unsaid prayer. I'll accept the "no" only because I believe it will benefit me in the end.


----------



## ladybugg

Congratulations April!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wallie

Hi everyone,

So sorry Chris that AF is on her way. :hugs:

majm1241 Congratulations, that is wonderful news!

Nicky, you're so funny. Maybe it's four :bfp:'s in the last four weeks?!:haha: Who care's though Pingu's seem to be on a roll!


----------



## toby2

congrats on the bfps and hugs for those who need them
(((((((())))))))


----------



## CedarWood

Wallie - that is just what I was thinking! 4 BFP's in 4 weeks is pretty good!:thumbup:

Chris boo to AF

Maj congrats:)

I think may test tonight, if can just find my pee sticks - hmmm

CEDAR


----------



## mumanddad

wow congrats on bfps, 

sorry for those who didnt get there bfps this month

i am really not sure what is going on with my body these are what symptoms i have at the moment and not sure what it could be
-thursty
-tiredness (doesnt help having 2 jobs)
-figity
-bloated
-bowel movements have changed from once a week to every day (sorry but its a change in my body lol)

what do you think is this a sign?


----------



## 123Deirdre

mumanddad said:


> wow congrats on bfps,
> 
> sorry for those who didnt get there bfps this month
> 
> i am really not sure what is going on with my body these are what symptoms i have at the moment and not sure what it could be
> -thursty
> -tiredness (doesnt help having 2 jobs)
> -figity
> -bloated
> -bowel movements have changed from once a week to every day (sorry but its a change in my body lol)
> 
> what do you think is this a sign?

I've noticed for me my bowel movements are the same as yours!


----------



## noja

Hi Folks, I haven't been on or in here for WEEKS!!! Hope you're all doing really well! I'll have a wee read later to catch up on the BFPs and the newbies. Anymore LOs since I left?
How are the bumps Nicky and HeKate? Hope, you have you been keeping?
Witch got me today although we are on 'a break' from this at the minute but there's always a sneaky little hope...!!! 
:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi noja hun :hi:

its good to see you but im sorry :witch: got you again :hugs:

we have had a few recent :bfp:'s in team Pingu :) xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> CedarWood - 10th Dec
> 123 Deirdre - 13th Dec
> mumanddad - 17th Dec
> LeaArr - 21st Dec
> Wallie - 26th Dec
> wewantourmush -
> Ladybugg -
> Little Mermaid -
> Lyns -
> Chris77 -
> Subaru555 - (M.I.A)
> Pretty Sakura - (M.I.A)
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> Jaytee -Where have you gone??
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> hr.lr.07 - WTT until Feb
> 
> December
> Lol78, majm1241
> 
> November
> Poshie, Shmoo
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09
> 
> August
> NickyT75 :pink: Shinning_Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx :blue: Hekate :blue:
> 
> May
> Toby2, Su11 :blue:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here!!, Daisyduke :pink: Matilda is here!
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here! HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here!
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Tuesday 8th December Update *

Good Evening ladies :hi:

:dust: hope everyone is ok :hugs:

Special https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/thbabydust.gif to all of you! :dust: We are on a roll lately with 4 lovely :bfp:'s so far!! :happydance: lets see how many more we can get before xmas!! :happydance: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Sorry not been aorund much, lots going on at work, and dad still in hospital (so visiting him everyday), so lots of running around, getting home late and shattered!

Going to have a catch up ... 

:hugs2: and :dust: to all xx


----------



## LeaArr

due to my fancy chart, I will be testing on the 21st if AF doesn't arrive.


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies :hi:

LM hope your dad is feeling better soon hun :hugs:

Lea - I have updated the board for you hun :dust: xx


----------



## majm1241

Ugh! I have to go to the labs tomorrow to get doctor prrof I am preggo due to Military Insurance (Tricare Prime) is not satisfied with 3 hpt that all read :bfp: Then I can get referred to doctor because they do not do OB on post.


----------



## LeaArr

well, that was a rather nasty temp drop I had this morning. Need to try to get some lovin' in tonight if Nick is up for it.


----------



## LeaArr

majm1241 said:


> Ugh! I have to go to the labs tomorrow to get doctor prrof I am preggo due to Military Insurance (Tricare Prime) is not satisfied with 3 hpt that all read :bfp: Then I can get referred to doctor because they do not do OB on post.

How frustrating. My doctor didn't even bother testing me when I told her I got 8 :bfp: at home :rofl: I guess she figured the 8 was enough to justify the start of prenatal care.


----------



## CedarWood

Hi all,

Am going to test 2mor am:flower:

LM - hope your dad is better.

CEDAR


----------



## LeaArr

Good luck with testing.


----------



## NickyT75

good luck Cedar hun :dust: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Has anyone seen Toby2?? I was wondering how she is getting on & whether she knows what team she is on :pink: or :blue: :shrug: xx


----------



## majm1241

FXed CedarWood! :hugs:


----------



## toby2

am still here lurking around!dont know if i am :pink: or :blue: have resisted the temptation despite extra scans at 28 and 32wks!baby still:headspin: at the mo so just desperatly trying to get it to turn-finding work tough and cant wait to finish next week am sure i will be around more then!
lots of love pingu ladies
xx


----------



## NickyT75

Wow! Toby im impressed with your restraint at being able to stay on team yellow!!

Its my 20wk scan tomorrow so hopefully I will be able to find out what flavour im having :happydance:

does anyone wanna take a guess??

so far I have 1 vote for each

Lol78 thinks :blue:
Poshie thinks :pink:

any more guesses? :friends: xx


----------



## toby2

as you have been so sick i am going with pink!


----------



## CedarWood

Oh cool Nicky - I would not be able to resist knowing either:happydance:

I will guess GIRL:flower:

Do you have girl or boy names picked out?


----------



## NickyT75

Nope we havent got any names picked yet coz we cant agree on anything :dohh: :rofl: xx


----------



## Lyns

toby2 said:


> as you have been so sick i am going with pink!

I totally agree...good luck Nicky!

Toby2, have you tried moxibustion?


----------



## NickyT75

Lyns said:


> toby2 said:
> 
> 
> as you have been so sick i am going with pink!
> 
> I totally agree...good luck Nicky!
> 
> Toby2, have you tried moxibustion?Click to expand...

Thanks babe :kiss:

Whats moxibustion?? :shrug: xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

I think PINK! Just cos I have pink :rofl:

Anyone heard off schmoo? wondering how she's doing?


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah Shmoo is fine :) she is posting in the 3rd time lucky club in preggo friends xx


----------



## Lyns

NickyT75 said:


> Whats moxibustion?? :shrug: xx

Its an adjunct technique to acupunture in traditional chinese medicine, wich is totally non-invasive, that involves the burning of a Mugwort 'cigar' near an acupuncture point of the little toe. I've had several friends who've' turned breech babies this way and its believed to have an 80% success rate if done properly.

And its probably a damn site more comfortable than ECV (External Cephalic Version...which kind of involves a doctor and a midwife pretty much pushing baby round from the outside :shock:

The other well known but not so medical option, believe it or not, is a frozen bag of peas and a torch....baby turns away from the cold and towards the light.....it also is very effective, and midwives/ante-natal teachers swear by it, although 'consultants' remain sceptical as there is no medical explanation!


----------



## majm1241

Lyns said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Whats moxibustion?? :shrug: xx
> 
> Its an adjunct technique to acupunture in traditional chinese medicine, wich is totally non-invasive, that involves the burning of a Mugwort 'cigar' near an acupuncture point of the little toe. I've had several friends who've' turned breech babies this way and its believed to have an 80% success rate if done properly.
> 
> And its probably a damn site more comfortable than ECV (External Cephalic Version...which kind of involves a doctor and a midwife pretty much pushing baby round from the outside :shock:
> 
> The other well known but not so medical option, believe it or not, is a frozen bag of peas and a torch....baby turns away from the cold and towards the light.....it also is very effective, and midwives/ante-natal teachers swear by it, although 'consultants' remain sceptical as there is no medical explanation!Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing these! Very interesting in deed! :)


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies, 

Good luck to everyone who is testing soon! 

Just thought I would pop in! ... Nicky I think pink! 

We think we are having blue ... but will find out in a week and a bit if i can find out what time the scan is supposed to be at! 

Hope everyone is ok .... love to all. x x x


----------



## NickyT75

Well im back from my scan and sooooooooooo happy to announce im on team PINK!! :wohoo:

This is the happiest day of my life!! :cloud9: xx


----------



## CedarWood

Yay a girl!:flower::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

yayyyyyyyyyyyyy Nicky...a little girlie!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Oh I'm so pleased for you!

I made you all a new badge to celebrate!
https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/teampingu.png

code: https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/teampingu.png[/IMG

add a ] on the end.


----------



## LeaArr

love the new badge. It's so cute!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Congrats Nicky! :happydance:


bless you Jacs! Make it smaller pwetty please, cant fit things in :haha:


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks for the new badge Jacq it is lovely but I agree with Sam... can we have it a bit smaller please? :kiss: xx


----------



## majm1241

Well, I just miscarried today, but I am positive that I will get pregnant soon again. It just was probably sick and better that it happened now than possibly later.


----------



## NickyT75

Oh no! April im so sorry hunni :hug: xx


----------



## majm1241

Thanks. I was talking to my boss and she said it could be from me just getting off birth control in October and I need to wait one more cycle to try again due to my eggs are not normal right now. She said it is best to wait 3 months after going off birth control to get the good eggs!? 

Is this true?


----------



## Lyns

majm1241 said:


> Well, I just miscarried today, but I am positive that I will get pregnant soon again. It just was probably sick and better that it happened now than possibly later.

Oh honey, I'm so sorry to hear this. You sound as though you are coping remarkably well, but we're all here if you need a :hug: xxx


----------



## mumanddad

majm1241 said:


> Well, I just miscarried today, but I am positive that I will get pregnant soon again. It just was probably sick and better that it happened now than possibly later.

i am sorry to hear that hun xxx


----------



## LeaArr

First off, I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: Love your positivity hun :hugs:

in answer to your question: not necessarily. There have been more than a few stories on here of people getting pregnant while just coming off the pill and not having issues.


----------



## mumanddad

123Deirdre said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> wow congrats on bfps,
> 
> sorry for those who didnt get there bfps this month
> 
> i am really not sure what is going on with my body these are what symptoms i have at the moment and not sure what it could be
> -thursty
> -tiredness (doesnt help having 2 jobs)
> -figity
> -bloated
> -bowel movements have changed from once a week to every day (sorry but its a change in my body lol)
> 
> what do you think is this a sign?
> 
> I've noticed for me my bowel movements are the same as yours!Click to expand...



when are you due to test?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

sorry girls...here you go:

https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/teampingu-1.png
code: https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/teampingu-1.png[/IMG

and smaller again:
[IMG]https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/teampingu-1-1.png
code: https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/teampingu-1-1.png[/IMG

add ] on the end. x


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks Jacs :thumbup: xx


----------



## majm1241

Thank you so much ladies! I have cried but I know it was for the best it happened so soon. My next one will be Awesome! I am positive about it! :) Mark said so too. He is such a good man! I love him so much! :cloud9: More practicing now! LOL

Jacqui, love the new logo! :)


----------



## CedarWood

Maj - sorry to hear that.....:hugs:

Jacqui - very cute! will add mine a bit later when have more time.

Just a quick note to say I didn't wait till morn and took my test straight away:blush:
Was neg and will buy another today... Have a wee bit of brown spotting so AF may be approaching.

CEDAR


----------



## ladybugg

majm1241 said:


> Well, I just miscarried today, but I am positive that I will get pregnant soon again. It just was probably sick and better that it happened now than possibly later.

Oh No Majm1241!!! :cry::cry:
I'm so sorry for you, Hope you are feeling ok :hugs:


----------



## ladybugg

NickyT75 said:


> Well im back from my scan and sooooooooooo happy to announce im on team PINK!! :wohoo:
> 
> This is the happiest day of my life!! :cloud9: xx

Congratulations Nicky!! :hugs:
So exciting!!!:happydance:


----------



## sam*~*louize

majm1241 said:


> Thanks. I was talking to my boss and she said it could be from me just getting off birth control in October and I need to wait one more cycle to try again due to my eggs are not normal right now. She said it is best to wait 3 months after going off birth control to get the good eggs!?
> 
> Is this true?

In my case yes, I came off in October and caught in Jan but also M/c. Just think body wasn't quite ready yet. It doesn't make it easier, but that's how I tried to think about it, LO wasn't going to be "ok?" so better :shrug: Keep smiling hun, you sound very upbeat xx


----------



## majm1241

Thanks everyone. I am RH- and they told me today that what probably happened was I was pg last month too, had all the symptoms, but miscarried not knowing last month but since I did not get my RhoGAM shot after that it is probably what made me miscarry now. I am getting it today. I feel better knowing an answer.


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi: everyone!

Sorry not been aorund properly this week, lots going on at work, and been visiting my dad in hospital too ... he is home now, so hoping next week wont be so hectic (oh and its my last week at work next week til 5 Jan, roll on Friday 18 Dec :yipee:)

majm1241 ... sorry to hear your news hunni :hugs2: You are sounding quite positive, and its handy to have spoken to your dr about things. Everything super duper x'd for you on new cycle x 

Nicky ... a :pink: ... :happydance: so pleased for you!! :cloud9:

Jac ... lovin the new logo ... thx (im off to try and squeze it in to my siggie now ...)

Hope everyone else is doing ok ... big warm :hugs: and :dust: to all xxx


----------



## 123Deirdre

Congrats Nik!

Af yesterday for me boohoo.
Oh well bfp next month for me :)


----------



## Wallie

Wonderful news Nicky being on Team Pink! 

Majm1241 so sorry to hear your news. Must be diffucult. :hug:

Well I'm 2dpo and feeling all crampy already, wtf!

Anyway, just to everyone and what a nightmare not getting on here all yesterday!


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: I know Wallie!

I now have repetitive strain injury from pressing F5 all day! :rofl: xx


----------



## toby2

hey pingu ladies, am loving the new siggy pic!


----------



## mumanddad

hello how are all yoiu lovely ladies? 

i think i am out this week for a bfp i am having some painful cramps :( but hay till af arrives i am gonna have positive thoughts


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi: everyone!

mumanddad ... here's some :dust: ... keeping fingers xd for you. xx

No news from me CD11 and waiting to ov, a teeny tiny faint line on opk (squint and u'd miss it) ... got some pingy pains though and it wouldnt be unusual to ov overnight, maybe tomorrow or Weds! Hmm me thinks I need to get hold of DH ... he is out on the lash tonight with workmates ... so prob wont be any use tonight :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya ladies

Its my sad duty to report Lol78 has lost her little bean :cry:

so sorry sweetheart :hug: xx


----------



## LeaArr

So sorry for your loss Lol78 :hugs:


----------



## LittleMermaid

So sorry Lol78 :hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Any more updates from anyone? :shrug: xx


----------



## LeaArr

Sorry, I wish I had an update. WTT/NTNP is pretty boring :rofl:


----------



## Lyns

Wasn't Pretty Sakura a lapsed Pingu? I see she's just announced a BFP!


----------



## 123Deirdre

I'll be testing on the 8th. Bring on ov


----------



## NickyT75

Lyns said:


> Wasn't Pretty Sakura a lapsed Pingu? I see she's just announced a BFP!

Yeah I saw her announcement but she hasnt posted in here for ages :shrug: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> mumanddad - 17th Dec
> LeaArr - 21st Dec
> Wallie - 26th Dec
> ladybugg - 30th Dec
> wewantourmush -
> 123 Deirdre - 8th Jan
> Little Mermaid -
> CedarWood -
> Lyns -
> Chris77 -
> Subaru555 - (M.I.A)
> Pretty Sakura - :bfp: :happydance:
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> Jaytee -Where have you gone??
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> hr.lr.07 - WTT until Feb
> 
> December
> majm1241
> 
> November
> Poshie, Shmoo
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09
> 
> August
> NickyT75 :pink: Shinning_Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx :blue: Hekate :blue:
> 
> May
> Toby2, Su11 :blue:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here!!, Daisyduke :pink: Matilda is here!
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here! HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here!
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Tuesday 15th December Update *

Good Evening ladies :hi:

:dust: hope everyone is ok :hugs:

Special https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/thbabydust.gif to all of you! :dust: 

congrats to Pretty Sakura on her :bfp: :happydance: xx[


----------



## ladybugg

Morning Pingus! :hi:
Nicky my testing date will be from the 30th Dec. I'm going to be in New Zealand for xmas so hopefully I will get a lovely xmas pressie!!! :happydance: 

Dh and I are frantically :sex: at the mo, so hopefully his :spermy: are going to do the job this month!!! I have been really strict on myself this month, no sugar, no caffine, not a drop of alcohol. It's going to be a quiet Xmas for me. 

I had a friends babyshower last night which was fun, except we found out that another friend is pregnant after 3 months of trying :dohh: :mrgreen: I'm finding it really hard to be happy for her, when we have had no success after 18 months of trying :cry::cry:


----------



## Wallie

No news from me but I ovulated when I thought I would so my testing date will be the 26th December but if AF comes she usually shows herself a few days early with spotting, so we'll know before Christmas if that's to happen.

My temps are a bit weird for 3DPO, what do you temping gals think?

So sorry to hear about Lol. So sorry dearie :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

I'm testing again on Jan. 7th, 2010! :dust:


----------



## 123Deirdre

8th


----------



## toby2

good luck girls
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust:


----------



## toby2

:wacko: am next on the list of babys due i think.... am off to check out when su11 is due!!!


----------



## mumanddad

well i am 3 days late now but not well so i havnt gone out to get a test, i really cant tell if i am or if af is going to arrive all pain has stopped apart from the head ache but i have a cold so it could be from that,

how are you all?


----------



## LittleMermaid

Scary stuff tonight, the wind (outside, not me!) is quite bad, and the leccy keeps tripping out ... 4 times and counting ... eek!

DH is on his way home again, he left just before 8pm to go to work, and has just rung me, he practically skidded off the road at a roundabout (eek!) ... bless him! At least I wont be home alone in the dark tonight after all - phew!

Hope everyone else is ok this evening :hugs2:

_(im wrapped up in a nice blanket on the sofa!)_


----------



## hope&faith09

Evening ladies, 

Hope everyone is ok! Im off for my 20 week scan tomorrow so will find out if im on team pink or blue! x x x


----------



## NickyT75

mumanddad said:


> well i am 3 days late now but not well so i havnt gone out to get a test, i really cant tell if i am or if af is going to arrive all pain has stopped apart from the head ache but i have a cold so it could be from that,
> 
> how are you all?

Oooooooooooooh how exciting :yipee: (not you being unwell obviously) :rofl:

are you gonna test?? :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## NickyT75

hope&faith09 said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is ok! Im off for my 20 week scan tomorrow so will find out if im on team pink or blue! x x x

Good luck hun

im guessing :pink: xx


----------



## NickyT75

LittleMermaid said:


> Scary stuff tonight, the wind (outside, not me!) is quite bad, and the leccy keeps tripping out ... 4 times and counting ... eek!
> 
> DH is on his way home again, he left just before 8pm to go to work, and has just rung me, he practically skidded off the road at a roundabout (eek!) ... bless him! At least I wont be home alone in the dark tonight after all - phew!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok this evening :hugs2:
> 
> _(im wrapped up in a nice blanket on the sofa!)_

Oh no! I totallly freak out when the leccy goes off but im a big wuss! :rofl:

hope your OH gets home quickly and safely :hugs: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

He he we are quessing blue .. .but got to wait until 4 to find out! x x x


----------



## Lyns

hope&faith09 said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is ok! Im off for my 20 week scan tomorrow so will find out if im on team pink or blue! x x x

Good luck H&F....my guess is :blue:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Good luck h&f ... hmmmm id say :blue:

Dh got home safe last night! Leccy finally gave up about 11pm, so we went to bed by candlelight, if it hadnt of been so cold it might have been romantic - it wasnt (he was too tired!)! Leccy came back on about 3am (only know that coz fire alarms started bleeping and street lights came bk on)!

Working from home today as road outside thick with snow and sheet ice! Must go out later as need food; food in freezer has to be binned! ho hum! At least no more work after today until new year yay!

:hugs: and :dust: to all ... xxx


----------



## LeaArr

I tested this morning. I know it was early, so I wan't expecting anything out of it. I got my ICs yesterday and had a HUGE urge to POAS. :bfn: as expected, but I got a SEXY evap!!


----------



## hope&faith09

Afternoon Ladies! Learr fingers crossed that evap turns into a proper line! 

As for me well we are officially on team pink with little Lily! 

Hope everyone else is ok. x x x


----------



## mumanddad

NickyT75 said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> well i am 3 days late now but not well so i havnt gone out to get a test, i really cant tell if i am or if af is going to arrive all pain has stopped apart from the head ache but i have a cold so it could be from that,
> 
> how are you all?
> 
> Oooooooooooooh how exciting :yipee: (not you being unwell obviously) :rofl:
> 
> are you gonna test?? :dust: :dust: xxClick to expand...

well after putting this post up i remembered when i brought my ovulation sticks you got a free pregnancy test(ok it looked auwful really cheap and tacky) but thought hay may as well try it and i got a :bfn: but every other month i have done a test af has arrived the same day.. so i dont know what is happening

i have no signs of af coming or if i am pregnant????

oh wants me to wait a few more days but he is getting his hopes up and before christmas i dont want this happening so i might wait now till af arrives or not for it to arrive


----------



## Wallie

ok I've been at this ttc lark for 16 months and previously a year ntnp and today was the first time I've ever had a metal taste in my mouth. I was in the shop doing my weekly grocery shop and hey, I got the metal/blood taste! God I was soo excited. :happydance:

Probably nothing but hey a sign maybe!?


----------



## NickyT75

hope&faith09 said:


> Afternoon Ladies! Learr fingers crossed that evap turns into a proper line!
> 
> As for me well we are officially on team pink with little Lily!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok. x x x

Yay! congrats on joining team pink!! :happydance: :happydance:

I knew it!!! :wohoo: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> mumanddad - :witch: sorry hun :hugs:
> LeaArr - 21st Dec
> Lyns - 25th Dec
> Wallie - 26th Dec
> ladybugg - 30th Dec
> wewantourmush -
> majm1241 - 7th Jan
> 123 Deirdre - 8th Jan
> Little Mermaid -
> CedarWood -
> Chris77 -
> Subaru555 - (M.I.A)
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> Jaytee -Where have you gone??
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> hr.lr.07 - WTT until Feb
> 
> December
> PrettySakura
> 
> November
> Poshie, Shmoo
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09 :pink:
> 
> August
> NickyT75 :pink: Shinning_Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx :blue: Hekate :blue:
> 
> May
> Toby2, Su11 :blue:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here!!, Daisyduke :pink: Matilda is here!
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here! HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here!
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Monday 21st December Update *

Good Morning ladies :hi:

:dust: hope everyone is ok :hugs:

Congratulations to Sarah on becoming a member of team pink! :pink: :yipee:

Special https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/thbabydust.gif to LeaArr hoping her evap turns into a lovely :bfp:

good luck & :dust: to all of you! :dust: 

its almost chrimbo! :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! ive just been told that Hekates baby has died! :sad2:

im stunned... dont know any of the details at the moment but thought I should let you girls know

I cant stop crying :cry: I cant believe it :cry: im shellshocked :shock:

my heart is breaking for her :sad2: 

:cry: I dont know what else to say...? im truly shocked and devastated for her :cry: xx


----------



## LeaArr

That is so sad. My thoughts and prayers to her and her partner.


----------



## Lyns

I'm so upset for Hekate.....just wish there was something I could do.

I'm a xmas day tester Nicky! xx


----------



## LeaArr

got another freakin evap this morning. It looked like it may have a bit of colour, but not much. Will be testing again on Christmas Day with an FRER


----------



## Chris77

Oh that's so sad Nicky. :cry: Thoughts and prayers are with her.


----------



## Chris77

Oh Lea, I'm having a good feeling about all these evaps!! :happydance:


----------



## mumanddad

Well the witch got me again

I'm slowly giving up now 19 months is along time :(


----------



## Chris77

mumanddad said:


> Well the witch got me again
> 
> I'm slowly giving up now 19 months is along time :(

I'm so sorry hunni. :hugs: I know exactly how you feel. :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

:( poor hekate

I cant stop thinking about her :cry: I feel sick to the pit of my stomach for her :cry:

apparently she hadnt felt him move for a while so went for a scan & they told her he had died :sad2: 

I feel so bad for her :( it happened almost 3wks ago and we've only just found out :cry:

I cant even remember what gestation he was at :( but think it may have been after 30wks? does anyone else know? 

Sorry ladies... This has really upset me :sad2: xx


----------



## Lyns

NickyT75 said:


> :( poor hekate
> 
> I cant stop thinking about her :cry: I feel sick to the pit of my stomach for her :cry:
> 
> apparently she hadnt felt him move for a while so went for a scan & they told her he had died :sad2:
> 
> I feel so bad for her :( it happened almost 3wks ago and we've only just found out :cry:
> 
> I cant even remember what gestation he was at :( but think it may have been after 30wks? does anyone else know?
> 
> Sorry ladies... This has really upset me :sad2: xx

Me too honey, I am so sad for her. haven't posted anywhere else at all today as anything else seems so trivial.

I think she was right at the beginning of 3rd tri, if memory serves my right. Just counting backwards...


----------



## Chris77

It's so tragic. I don't know why such bad things happen to good people. :shrug:


----------



## majm1241

NickyT75 said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> *Testing!!!*
> 
> mumanddad - :witch: sorry hun :hugs:
> LeaArr - 21st Dec
> Lyns - 25th Dec
> Wallie - 26th Dec
> ladybugg - 30th Dec
> wewantourmush -
> 123 Deirdre - 8th Jan
> Little Mermaid -
> CedarWood -
> Chris77 -
> Subaru555 - (M.I.A)
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> Jaytee -Where have you gone??
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> hr.lr.07 - WTT until Feb
> 
> December
> PrettySakura
> 
> November
> Poshie, Shmoo
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09 :pink:
> 
> August
> NickyT75 :pink: Shinning_Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx :blue: Hekate :blue:
> 
> May
> Toby2, Su11 :blue:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here!!, Daisyduke :pink: Matilda is here!
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here! HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here!
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!
> 
> 
> 
> *Monday 21st December Update *
> 
> Good Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> :dust: hope everyone is ok :hugs:
> 
> Congratulations to Sarah on becoming a member of team pink! :pink: :yipee:
> 
> Special https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/thbabydust.gif to LeaArr hoping her evap turns into a lovely :bfp:
> 
> good luck & :dust: to all of you! :dust:
> 
> its almost chrimbo! :happydance: xxClick to expand...

I'm testing on Jan. 7th! :D


----------



## Su11

Thinking of Hekate and her family at this time - awful thing to happen

life def is very cruel at times

:hugs:


----------



## sam*~*louize

Ohh man, Hekate - thoughts are with you all and your family. Stay strong hunni!


----------



## Cocobelle

Hi Pingus, its been ages since I last popped by for a little catch up.

I am so very sad to read that Hekate has lost her baby. Words fail me, my thoughts and prayers are with Hecate and her family. Also big hugs to Majm1241 and Lol78 for your losses.

On a more positive note, YAY! Nicky and H&F at being on team pink! Also congrats to Pretty Sakura for the BFP, pop by and update us soon.

Loving the new team logo too, its very cute!


----------



## hope&faith09

Im shocked and I really dont know what to say. My thoughts and prayers are with hekate at this time and my love goes to her and her family. x


----------



## shmoo75

OMG poor Hekate. I heard the news from Su11 last night but, been unable to get on B&B until now. I was wondering why we haven't heard from her for best part of 4wks. I know she congratulated me on my :bfp: back at the end of November but not heard from her since. Now I guess we know why. Even my OH feels awful for her. Makes me glad my m/c's happened at just under 8wks they were bad enough to go through but, to have begun feeling your baby move, knowing the sex and then for that to happen it must be a thousand times worse than what I have been through. My thoughts are with Hekate and her partner.:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

I don't know when my testing date is as I have decided to not temp or track what cycle day I'm on this month. :happydance: Mostly because I really don't want to be bothered with it and be stressed during the holiday season.


----------



## LittleMermaid

Big :hug: for hekate at such a sad time; I too am lsot for words, so just to let you know you are in my thoughts and prayers hunni xx

Hi everyone, sorry not been on for a few days been skidding around in the car trying to get out and do xmas shopping, food shopping and stuff that Ive not prepped for the impending xmas festivities! Pretty much all sorted now, just one more visit out to the shops - local ones this time (i.e. next village!), and then deliveries to local relatives and Im done. Weather has been terrible here and I hate it with a passion, its just a nightmare - picture postcard my arse! :rofl:

Anyway, I will be testing on 28 December - but reckon there will be nowt positive to report iykwim! Ho hum, more traditional festive drinking will therefore then take place!!

Off to have a catch up .... xxxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Little Mermaid (aka Sarah!) has sent you a UNICEF Season's Greetings card which you can read by clicking on this link: 

https://*******.com/ykbaykb

Nokia makes a donation to UNICEF for each card that is opened by the receiver. This year, the funds gathered will support UNICEF's Schools for Africa initiative.

Spread the joy of giving.

https://www.nokia.com/seasonsgreetings

Note: a lil tune available with this if you have sound, and you can shake the globe too by placing your mouse over it and moving it back/forth! Enjoy!

:friends: xxx


----------



## NickyT75

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/occasions/080129024739243.gif xx


----------



## Su11

Merry Christmas Ladies

:hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Happy Christmas Everyone ... have a wonderful day. x x x


----------



## Wallie

Hi everyone,

Just reporting in, on to cycle 17 now. Hope you all had a good Christmas Day? I did and was so tired last night. Got a wonderful necklace from OH :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

CD 1. Officially TTC this cycle. My new testing date is January 26.


----------



## majm1241

hekate, I am so sorry! You are in my thoughts and Prayers. :hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Hey ladies :hi:

hope you all had good a christmas? are there any updates for the board? :hugs: xx


----------



## petitpas

Hello ladies,
Are you still looking for recruits?

I am a bit of a penguin fanatic so I feel magically drawn towards this thread and your cute logo 

About me: My hubby has finally agreed to go without protection and so have my doctors (had a pulmonary embolism earlier this year, also suffer from endometriosis). Last month would have been our first month ttc, but DH got a stomach bug so I'm not counting that.

Am hoping that 2010 is the year for a population explosion :-D Lots of babydust floating around...


----------



## Wallie

Well I'm out and onto cycle 17 and should be due next cycle on 24th January ish!

Welcome Petipas :hi:


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi: everyone!

Well as of today its back to CD1 onto Cycle 16 for me! So I will be poas testing again (yawn! ](*,) ) on/around 22 January!

Me and DH had a lovely Christmas, with both my sets of parents, one on 25th and the other on 26th ... so we were well looked after this year; it was lovely to be with them too! Lots of great pressies. food, :wine: and now elasticated trackpants required :rofl:

I hope you all had a wonderful festive Christmas time too!

Welcome to Team Pingu - petitpas!! :friends:

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

petitpas said:


> Hello ladies,
> Are you still looking for recruits?
> 
> I am a bit of a penguin fanatic so I feel magically drawn towards this thread and your cute logo
> 
> About me: My hubby has finally agreed to go without protection and so have my doctors (had a pulmonary embolism earlier this year, also suffer from endometriosis). Last month would have been our first month ttc, but DH got a stomach bug so I'm not counting that.
> 
> Am hoping that 2010 is the year for a population explosion :-D Lots of babydust floating around...

Hey petitpas :hi:

welcome to Team Pingu :friends:

may your TTC journey be short & sweet hun :dust: xx


----------



## Idah

hi all, another one about to start the TTC journey. Been a long time lurker of Baby n Bump and this team (I luv penguins) so feel I know some of you already. Will be stopping my BC pill at the end of this cycle.Its scary :lol:


----------



## petitpas

Thanks for the lovely welcome!
Any chance someone could tell me how to add the little penguin in my signature?


----------



## Wallie

https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/teampingu-1.png[/IMG

Here you go. Put a ] at the end of it though.


----------



## Wallie

Welcome Idah! :wave: Good luck with your TTC journey, I hope it's short and sweet.


----------



## NickyT75

Idah said:


> hi all, another one about to start the TTC journey. Been a long time lurker of Baby n Bump and this team (I luv penguins) so feel I know some of you already. Will be stopping my BC pill at the end of this cycle.Its scary :lol:

Yay! another member! :happydance: welcome aboard hun :happydance: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi: Idah ... and welcome to the team! :friends: xx


----------



## toby2

hello new pingus
x
love and dust all round


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! Toby you are almost due! :shock: how exciting! :happydance:

dont forget to keep us posted how you are feeling :hugs: xx


----------



## toby2

my ticker is a week ahead!!have not been posting much as was fed up cause baby was breech but have just seen midwife and she thinks it has turned-so excited, have scan this afternoon to confirm!!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Good luck with the scan toby - let us know how you get on and everything crossed for you that bubs has turned! xx


----------



## petitpas

Thanks for the link, Wallie!

Here goes the test to see if it worked...

By the way, I just opened a letter from my gyno following my appointment with him last week. He is writing to my GP and letting him know that I am actively trying to get pregnant. So weird. It's real and official now!

Not entirely sure my DH is completely on board, though. It's difficult to make him understand that ttc is not an easy thing and can take years! Plus the fact that I have added complications (high miscarriage risk) due to a genetic clotting factor and endometriosis (which though not terribly bad atm does get worse every month I have a period). Does anyone else have this problem? With their partner being completely onboard, obviously, not the complications ;-)

Don't get me wrong, he has agreed to stopping contraception and feels we are in a stable enough environment etc. he's just not at all enthusiastic about this and thus I need to let out all my hopes and dreams on here... Hey, I'm even taking folic acid on the sly so now you know more than he does!


----------



## mumanddad

hi ladies well i am due testing again on the 26th of january so that is 2 days after af is due but i really dont think i want a bfp this month, because its my little angels 2nd birthday :(

as much as i want to be a mum i am not going to 'try' this month i will just see what happens (if that makes any sence)

well i hope you all had a lovely christmas!

hayleigh


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: petitpas your secret is safe with us :winkwink: xx


----------



## Wallie

No problems Petitpas, your sig worked :thumbup:

I wouldn't worry too much about OH being fully on board or not. Mine was a bit scared I think when I said I was coming off the pill but after a while I think he was just hoping I would say "I'm pregnant" now after more than 2 years he's definitely wanting to be a dad, I'm sure of it. After new year he's even said he's going to make a remarked improvement or reduction in alcohol intake.

Good luck :happydance:


----------



## petitpas

Haha, Wallie,

Right now I couldn't imagine asking my hubby that. He is French, mind! Can you imagine a Frenchie without his wine??? :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

So sorry for being such a bad little Pingu. :blush: With my mod duties, I don't always get to stop in here as often as I would like. 

Nothing to report I'm afraid. I'm in the TWW but am not holding out any hope. I'm not going to test.....just going to wait for the inevitable :witch:'s arrival. DH's viscosity is still too thick to allow sperm to travel. So.....without IUI (and the sperm washing) or IVF we're pretty much just having :sex: for the fun of it now. :rofl: :rofl: 

Not sure when IUI will resume...between my new job starting on Monday...I won't have the time to take off to go to the doctor's 3x in 1 week (like the last IUI needed) TBH....I'm not really that upset about it. The next IUI will happen all in due time. 

Happy New Year Pingus!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## NickyT75

Hope all you lovely Pingu TTC ladies are planning to let your hair down tonight?? 

(you never know... tonight could be the night your baby Pingus are conceived!!) :dust:

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/occasions/Happy_New_Year_2010.jpg

Much love & https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/thbabydust.gif to all xxx


----------



## petitpas

Oh dear, not mine! Tonight I am going to fall into bed exhausted and maybe I will give a fleeting thought to those pingus who have more stamina than I do 

Here's to a happy and babydustful new year to everyone!!!


----------



## LeaArr

I wish I was oving now, but I guess I will just have to get some practice in :winkwink:


----------



## NickyT75

Love your dedication to the cause Lea :thumbup: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Wishing all my lovely pingus, Happy New Year!

Here's hoping that 2010 brings each of us the joy of the year! For those that are in-situ with a bambino onboard may you have a H&H time; for those of us that are gonna work it with our otherhalfs, just the way that we dance, wild and free! Enjoy!

Lots of love and :dust: to all pingus xxxx

See you in 2010! xxxx


----------



## Su11

Happy New Year Ladies

:hugs: & :dust: to all

hope 2010 is a good one for you all

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## toby2

baby definatly turned-thanks for the moxibustion tip lyns, thats what did it!
happy new year pingus
:)


----------



## Chris77

Well there was no New Year's nookie or :wine: Both DH and I are sick. :dohh: But I'm past ov anyway. Godforbid we should just have :sex: for the fun of it! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

toby2 said:


> baby definatly turned-thanks for the moxibustion tip lyns, thats what did it!
> happy new year pingus
> :)

Yay! :wohoo: thats great news hunni! :wohoo: 

How is everyone else? :friends: xx


----------



## Chris77

Doing okay here. Looking forward to my new job on Monday.


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning pingus! 

Hope your new job goes well tomorrow Chris. 
Nicky your moving up the boxes so quickly, doesnt time fly!

As for me I had an emotional christmas and new year with all the stress of moving and uni I have been more than a little overwhelmed. Still have a week off Uni tho so going to spend this week relaxing and see my mum. Really need to shop and buy some longer tops tho! 

Hope everyone is ok, and enjoying the new year so far. x x x


----------



## petitpas

Chris, just wanted to drop in and wish you all the best with your new job tomorrow!!!!
I'm really excited for you and hope all your new colleagues are lovely and make you lots of cups of tea (or the NY equivalent)! :hugs:
Pip


----------



## Wallie

Hey Nicky, look at that bump! wow!!! :thumbup:

Good luck tomorrow with new Job Chris. Hope you have a fab day! :thumbup:


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi: everyone!

Hope you all had a great xmas and new year! 

Im looking forward to 2010 ... its gotta be better than 2009 (well for me anyway, for lots of reasons, not just ttc!)!

Anyways, Im waiting for the next phase of my cycle to materialise ... ov ... gonna make sure that SME have quite a few dates this time :blush::rofl:

I have also requested that my ttc journal is moved over to lttc, as I think it will be more in line with where Im heading with my l(ttc) journey, iykwim. We have another consultant appt at the end of Feb, so wld like to not need it, but hey not counting my lil chicks yet!

Bring on the 2010 Pingu :bfp:s!!!

p.s. Wishing you lots of luck in your new job Chris xx


----------



## 123Deirdre

Hey girls!
This morning at 11 dpo I got a faint positive. I'm not sure if I read it in the exact time frame. It was pink dye.

Will test again tomorro morning


----------



## NickyT75

123Deirdre said:


> Hey girls!
> This morning at 11 dpo I got a faint positive. I'm not sure if I read it in the exact time frame. It was pink dye.
> 
> Will test again tomorro morning

:happydance: Yay! can we see a piccy?? :happydance: how exciting! our 1st :bfp: of the year! :happydance: xx


----------



## Wallie

Sounds like you've done it Deirdre. Post a pick tomorrow!!!:happydance:


----------



## 123Deirdre

ok top one is yesterday after noon and bottom is this morning.
i dont know if its clear enough for you guys to see, but there is deffinately a second line that has go slightly darker over night.

im gonna get blood work today or tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







preggers.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mumanddad

i can deffinatly see the second faint pink line..

wooo hooo congrats hun xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! I see the lines too! :happydance:

Congratulations Dee hun :wohoo: you are the proud owner of the 1st official Pingu :bfp: of 2010 :yipee: well done hunni! :friends: xx


----------



## 123Deirdre

So scary!


----------



## LeaArr

My birthday is September 17 as well! :happydance: Congrats!


----------



## majm1241

Congratulations 123Deirdre! :)

I am not getting my hopes up but I have had the symptoms I had last month before I miscarried but I have been spotting the last few days so I don't know. I do not normally spot if af is about to arrive. :( My boobs hurt so bad and af is suppose to show on 7th. I am praying but not getting my hopes up. If it happens, it happens. If not, there is always next cycle.


----------



## hekate

Hello Pingus!

Hope you are all well....
sorry I am not feeling like I can come in here much right now....because of loosing my son....
just posted his/my story in the stillbirth forum and thought I would post the link in here fore those of you who have been thinking of my wondering what had happened 
https://www.babyandbump.com/stillbirths-neonatal-loss-sids/249456-my-story-my-son.html

thank you for being there!


----------



## NickyT75

hekate said:


> Hello Pingus!
> 
> Hope you are all well....
> sorry I am not feeling like I can come in here much right now....because of loosing my son....
> just posted his/my story in the stillbirth forum and thought I would post the link in here fore those of you who have been thinking of my wondering what had happened
> https://www.babyandbump.com/stillbirths-neonatal-loss-sids/249456-my-story-my-son.html
> 
> thank you for being there!

Hey hun :hugs: we understand - just know we are all here for you when you feel ready to come back :hugs: xx


----------



## 123Deirdre

LeaArr said:


> My birthday is September 17 as well! :happydance: Congrats!

its a great bday isnt it good old September 17


----------



## toby2

:hugs:thank you for sharing your story hekate:hugs:


----------



## sam*~*louize

can only offer :hugs: hekate, can't even begin to imagine. Your partner and you sound very strong and very calm. I praise you on that. He will be with you forever, just keep together and keep smiling for him! x


----------



## LeaArr

Hekate - Thank you for sharing your story. Take all the time you need, but remember, we are always here for you if you need us. :hugs:


----------



## Su11

Hey Hekate - big :hugs: to you and your partner - thinking of you both and were all gona be here ready and waiting for when you feel able to come back.

More :hugs:


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hugs: hekate ... xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Congrats Deirdre ... you must be :cloud9: xx


----------



## majm1241

hekate... :hugs: Thank you for sharing your story Hon! 

:witch: got me today 2 days early. I am not too bummed though since last month it was really hard to ttc, but I can test again on Jan. 31st, 2010 so I am not finished for this month yet.


----------



## 123Deirdre

LittleMermaid said:


> Congrats Deirdre ... you must be :cloud9: xx

yes very happy and shocked only bd'd 3 times this month lol only once near OV


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> mumanddad - 31st Jan
> petitpas - 18th Jan
> LeaArr - 26th Jan
> Lyns -
> Wallie -
> ladybugg -
> wewantourmush -
> 123 Deirdre - :bfp: :wohoo:
> Little Mermaid -
> CedarWood -
> Chris77 -
> Subaru555 - (M.I.A)
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> Jaytee -Where have you gone??
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> hr.lr.07 - WTT until Feb
> 
> January
> 123Deirdre
> 
> December
> PrettySakura
> 
> November
> Poshie, Shmoo
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09 :pink:
> 
> August
> NickyT75 :pink: Shinning_Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx :blue: Hekate :blue: Indigo is an angel :angel: playing in the clouds :cry:
> 
> May
> Toby2, Su11 :blue:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here!!, Daisyduke :pink: Matilda is here!
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here! HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here!
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Wednesday 6th January Update *

Good Evening ladies :hi:

:dust: hope everyone is ok :hugs:

Congratulations to Dee on her recent :bfp: Team Pingus 1st official one this year! :yipee:

Special https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/thbabydust.gif to everyone who is due to test soon... lets see some more lovely :bfp:'s please girls :friends: 

Can everyone please let me know your revised testing dates? :flower: xx


----------



## 123Deirdre

yay its so exciting to see my name with a BFP instead of a damn test date.
got my blood results last night........POSITIVE. So i can get excited now.


----------



## LeaArr

Jan 26


----------



## petitpas

Hmmmm.... I think af is due on the 18th. Hope I hold out until then


----------



## majm1241

NickyT75 said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> *Testing!!!*
> 
> mumanddad - 31st Jan
> LeaArr -
> Lyns -
> Wallie -
> ladybugg -
> wewantourmush -
> 123 Deirdre - :bfp: :wohoo:
> Little Mermaid -
> CedarWood -
> Chris77 -
> Subaru555 - (M.I.A)
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> Jaytee -Where have you gone??
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> hr.lr.07 - WTT until Feb
> 
> January
> 123Deirdre
> 
> December
> PrettySakura
> 
> November
> Poshie, Shmoo
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09 :pink:
> 
> August
> NickyT75 :pink: Shinning_Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx :blue: Hekate :blue: Indigo is an angel :angel: playing in the clouds :cry:
> 
> May
> Toby2, Su11 :blue:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here!!, Daisyduke :pink: Matilda is here!
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here! HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here!
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!
> 
> 
> 
> *Wednesday 6th January Update *
> 
> Good Evening ladies :hi:
> 
> :dust: hope everyone is ok :hugs:
> 
> Congratulations to Dee on her recent :bfp: Team Pingus 1st official one this year! :yipee:
> 
> Special https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/thbabydust.gif to everyone who is due to test soon... lets see some more lovely :bfp:'s please girls :friends:
> 
> Can everyone please let me know your revised testing dates? :flower: xxClick to expand...

Could you add me to test on Jan. 31st?


----------



## LittleMermaid

21 Jan pls Nicky x


----------



## 123Deirdre

well im off to the doctor this morning. i cant work out weather my cramps are getting worse or not.

symptom side - 1 sore boob, so much syliva i keep dribbling, feel like throwing up 1 second then the next second im starving!!!


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> petitpas - 18th Jan
> Little Mermaid - 21st Jan
> Wallie - 24th Jan
> LeaArr - 26th Jan
> mumanddad - 31st Jan
> majm1241 - 31st Jan
> Lyns -
> ladybugg -
> wewantourmush -
> 123 Deirdre - :bfp: :wohoo:
> CedarWood -
> Chris77 -
> Subaru555 - (M.I.A)
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> Jaytee -Where have you gone??
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> hr.lr.07 - WTT until Feb
> 
> January
> 123Deirdre
> 
> December
> PrettySakura
> 
> November
> Poshie, Shmoo
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09 :pink:
> 
> August
> NickyT75 :pink: Shinning_Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx :blue: Hekate :blue: Indigo is an angel :angel: playing in the clouds :cry:
> 
> May
> Toby2, Su11 :blue:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here!!, Daisyduke :pink: Matilda is here!
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here! HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here!
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Thursday 7th January Update *

Good Evening ladies :hi:

:dust: hope everyone is ok :hugs:


Special https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/thbabydust.gif to everyone who is due to test soon... lets see some more lovely :bfp:'s please girls :friends: 

Can everyone please let me know your revised testing dates? :flower: xx


----------



## Wallie

24th January will be d-day for me.


----------



## petitpas

oooooh, I'm next on the list - the pressure is on!!!!!!


----------



## mummy to be

Hi ladies... Just thought i would say hello.... We have just come off the pill and TTC for #2. Just wondering if i was able to join your team and have some girls to chat to while we wait for our BFP 's... I have been off the pill since Jan 1st 2010. :D I have no idea when or how to figure out when i should be testing.... Hope you can all help me :(


----------



## sam*~*louize

LTNS Mandy!! April mummy there  Hows your lil Layla?
It could take few months for you to hav a period, or you could be normal straight away x

thats not layla in your avatar is it !!!


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi: mummy to be ... and welcome to Team Pingu :hugs:

Here's hoping you will be able to shake off the remants of your last pill soon, and be ready to catch some eggs with your DH! :winkwink:

Have you thought about trying some ovulation sticks to check you are ovulating hunni? You can get them quite cheaply on the ol' interweb! There is also FertilityFriend so you can track you whole cycle too https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ ... you dont have to pay to use it (unless you want any additional features, but then they arent always necessary).

I guess a start would be asking how long are your cycles every month ..?

Let us know if you need any other help/advice ... they are a great bunch of ladies here in team pingu all with different bits n bobs of useful info!

Here's hoping your stay on ttc-street is short n sweet! xx


----------



## mummy to be

Awww thanks ladies for welcoming me :) Yes i am hoping that it wont take too long to fall preggers again.... 

Sam - Yeppers that is Layla :) All grown up SOOOO big now! It is crazy! She is FINALLY getting her 1st tooth (bottom left) i am so excited :) How is your little Layla??? 

Little Mermaid - i came off the pill on the 1st Jan so i am not sure that my body would have gotten rid of the pill just yet. But in saying that it took us 35 days to fall pregnant with Layla and i had been on the pill for 11 years.. so who knows.. i have had slight spotting and bleeding about 5 days ago but it has stopped already so not sure if i should count that as a period or not. I was due for one about the same time (according to the pill) so yeah. 
Yes i will definately have to get some fertility tests :) That should like it might be a massive help :) 

How is everyone? Is anyone being affected by the "Big Freeze" over in US and England? I am in Australia and it hasn't stopped raining in over a week!! Fun FUN so we have flooding here :( GRRRRR


----------



## sam*~*louize

OMg she has her hair in bunches though!! WOW that's ace. Mine in siggy :) Not so much hair now, lost loads of it bless her! She's awaiting her 6th tooth - almost through!!

Good luck TTC!

And yeah we got minus 8-11 here today!


----------



## majm1241

mummy to be said:


> Awww thanks ladies for welcoming me :) Yes i am hoping that it wont take too long to fall preggers again....
> 
> Sam - Yeppers that is Layla :) All grown up SOOOO big now! It is crazy! She is FINALLY getting her 1st tooth (bottom left) i am so excited :) How is your little Layla???
> 
> Little Mermaid - i came off the pill on the 1st Jan so i am not sure that my body would have gotten rid of the pill just yet. But in saying that it took us 35 days to fall pregnant with Layla and i had been on the pill for 11 years.. so who knows.. i have had slight spotting and bleeding about 5 days ago but it has stopped already so not sure if i should count that as a period or not. I was due for one about the same time (according to the pill) so yeah.
> Yes i will definately have to get some fertility tests :) That should like it might be a massive help :)
> 
> How is everyone? Is anyone being affected by the "Big Freeze" over in US and England? I am in Australia and it hasn't stopped raining in over a week!! Fun FUN so we have flooding here :( GRRRRR

Welcome to the Team! I Love this team! I Love this website! Lovely website and lovely wonderful people! :)

I came of the pill on Oct. 18th, 2009 and had gotten pg fast but unfortunately they were not quite ready to stay with me. :( But I am I motivated more than ever and focused that when I test on of a few days before Jan. 31st, 2010, I will get a healthy :bfp: :dust to us all Love!:happydance:

I am in the US and in the south and t is cold here but no snow. I would LOVE to get snow!!! It would be so much for since I grew up not around it snowing! :D My cousin is in Kansas and it has been snowing bad and she now hates the snow! LOL


----------



## mummy to be

I know Sam :) it is crazy about my Layla's hair.. i thought she would loose it all soon after she was born but she didn't lol. Trust me not as good as you might think.. it is a pain to keep un-knotted and then when it is all knotty to get her to sit still and let me brush them all out lol.. NOT FUN!!!! Your little Layla is super super cute :) They have grown up so fast haven't they :) I cant wait to have another. Are you TTC as well? How long for???

April :) thank you for the welcome :) I have seen this team around and wondered what is was all about :) I cant believe we are TTC again! Crazy but i cant wait. I reckon you'll get your BFP this month... i can feel it :) Good Luck and cant wait to hear how you went :) 

I wish it was snowing here. unfortunately for me it is the middle of a very hot summer and when it is not raining and is stifling hot!!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

No hun not TTC, been a member of Pingu since we first opened the team ttc Layla!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Mummy to be :hi:

welcome to Team Pingu :friends: (your little girl is adorable!) :cloud9: 

best of luck TTC :dust: 

Its freeeeeeeeeeeeezing here :cold: minus 14 degrees C last night :shock: Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! :cold: xx


----------



## 123Deirdre

its so hot here its 32c


----------



## LeaArr

It went from -26 to +6 pretty much overnight here. I am enjoying the nice weather, but I don't like the headache that comes with it jumping 30 degrees in ~24 hours. blergh!


----------



## NickyT75

Wow! Dee 32C you lucky thing :happydance:

:hug: Lea thats a bit of a drastic jump in temp isnt it? :shock: xx


----------



## 123Deirdre

ill be in the pool today.


----------



## mummy to be

123Deirdre said:


> its so hot here its 32c

Hey huni. i see your on the Gold Coast. We used to live there. We are now in Central QLD. Hubby works in the mines. 32 is not too bad we are getting over the 38's lately when it isnt raining. It sucks from one extreme right to the other... 
Congrats on the bubba :)


----------



## LeaArr

Nicky - It's a weather pattern known as a Chinook. It happens a few times in the winter in my lovely city.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinook_wind


----------



## LeaArr

...well, it can happen anytime during the year, but it's more noticeable in the winter.


----------



## mummy to be

where do you get those cute little "team Pingu" things in your sig?? Can i have one???


----------



## majm1241

I saved mine to my desktop and then added it in my photobucket and then uploaded it! :D


----------



## Wallie

https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/teampingu-1.png[/IMG

just add ] to the end of this and put into your signature.


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi: everyone!

Apart from the varying range of weather conditions we have across our pingu-continents ... I hope everyone has had a lovely weekend!

Im back in the 2ww-mania :wacko: wait ... !

Here's hoping we have some more shiny and bright :bfp:s this month ... :dust:ing you all (and me too) !!!!


----------



## majm1241

LittleMermaid said:


> :hi: everyone!
> 
> Apart from the varying range of weather conditions we have across our pingu-continents ... I hope everyone has had a lovely weekend!
> 
> Im back in the 2ww-mania :wacko: wait ... !
> 
> Here's hoping we have some more shiny and bright :bfp:s this month ... :dust:ing you all (and me too) !!!!

:dust: GL Hon! :hugs: I am getting ready to OV this week! :happydance:


----------



## 123Deirdre

FX to all of you.

im going for an early scan on wednesday, to check for ectopic. i dont believe it is ectopic but we shall see.


----------



## petitpas

Good luck, Dee!

PS, if you don't mind me asking, why do you need the early scan? I remember my gyno mentioning something to me about a higher risk for ectopics, but can't remember what the reason was...


----------



## Wallie

I hope your scan goes well on Wednesday Deirdre. Are you in any pain or is the scan just a precaution?


----------



## LittleMermaid

Good luck ...

...catching your eggies, majm1241!! :dust: xx

...with your scan 123Deirdre - hope all is well! Keep us updated ok xx


----------



## majm1241

123Deirdre said:


> FX to all of you.
> 
> im going for an early scan on wednesday, to check for ectopic. i dont believe it is ectopic but we shall see.

GL on your scan Hon! :hugs:


----------



## Cocobelle

Hey there Pingu's, hope you all had a lovely weekend, just been having a bit of a catch up, I really must pop by more often!

:hi: to all new Pingu's, I hope the Pingu magic rubs off on you and you don't have to wait too long for you :bfp:

Loads and loads of luck to LM and all those in the 2ww, I hope 2010 is your year :dust:

Also I hope your scan goes well Deirdre, I will have my fingers crossed for you.

And last but not least, loving the baby bump Nicky, you look fab :)


----------



## mummy to be

Hello girls :) how are you all? Good Luck Dee... Hope your scan goes well. When are you going for it again???

How is everyone with the weather? It is bloody hot again here today :( Grrr i hate this heat and so does Layla :(


----------



## 123Deirdre

mummy to be said:


> Hello girls :) how are you all? Good Luck Dee... Hope your scan goes well. When are you going for it again???
> 
> How is everyone with the weather? It is bloody hot again here today :( Grrr i hate this heat and so does Layla :(

wednesday.
i know its too early to be thinking of names.....but.....im predicting a girl and i'm all set for Lacey Naomi Rose Healey :)


----------



## LeaArr

I'm not even pregnant and I already have names :rofl: We thought of names while I was pregnant before though.


----------



## mummy to be

Oh Dee that is a super cute name!!!! LOVE IT!!! 

We are the same as you LeaArr.. we are not even pregnant yet and we have the names picked out... 
Girl - Khloe Jae Fox
Boy - Kody Ray Fox 

What you think?


----------



## 123Deirdre

theyre cute!


----------



## hope&faith09

Morning Ladies. 

Hope everyone is alright and good luck to anyone testing soon! Hope pingus get lots of 2010 BFPS! 

Im alrite, stressed with the amount of work I need to do in the next few weeks but just trying to relax! 

x x x


----------



## petitpas

Well,
I'm testing at the weekend, I think....:blush:


----------



## Wallie

Good luck Petitpas with the testing at the weekend.:hugs:

I've just ovulated and I'm pretty pleased with our effort this month so FX'd cycle 17 is lucky!


----------



## petitpas

Ooooh Wallie, well done!
Lots of babydust to you!!!!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## NickyT75

Lots of luck to all you ladies who are testing soon :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## majm1241

I am in my OVing week. We have been making sure we practice everyday! I am determined.


----------



## mumanddad

ladies do any of you get spotting before af is due, i know mine isnt due for another 10 days but i have been spotting on and off when wiping for 2 days now


----------



## majm1241

mumanddad said:


> ladies do any of you get spotting before af is due, i know mine isnt due for another 10 days but i have been spotting on and off when wiping for 2 days now

I did and it started 3 days before she came. Isn't 10 days away possibly the implantation!!!? FXed!!!


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies... Awwwwww :dust: to those who are testing soon :) aww so exciting :) 

I am soo off today!! I have been feeling ill for the past 2 days :( Yuck.... not cool... 
I am secretly hoping that we could be expecting but dont want to get my hopes up.... we couldnt be that lucky :S 

How is everyone?


----------



## mumanddad

majm1241 said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> ladies do any of you get spotting before af is due, i know mine isnt due for another 10 days but i have been spotting on and off when wiping for 2 days now
> 
> I did and it started 3 days before she came. Isn't 10 days away possibly the implantation!!!? FXed!!!Click to expand...

i really dont know if it is:S


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hi everyone!

... 5 dpo and counting ... ](*,) 

you gotta :rofl: though havent you ... or you'd go :wacko:

:rofl:

:dust:ting one and all ... cmon bfps!!

xxx


----------



## petitpas

Yes, please!
Lots of BFPs!

Because I don't feel pregnant at all! And so, if I'm not getting a BFP, then I would like someone else to so that I feel that all is fair and eventually it will be my turn.

I am approaching PMS time so I don't have to make sense! 

mummy to be, if you did the deed around the right time I guess you're in the tww with me! teeheehee


----------



## mummy to be

Hey there Petitpas :) Yes seems that way.... i am so nervous... i dont want to do my test just yet.... i am nervous cause i really want a BFP but yeah..... i will be very sad if i dont :( Just nervous... i did a test last week and it was BFN :( But i just feel so off and i am getting weird feelings in my belly for the last 4 or 5 days and i am feeling ill every now and than :( I just dont know :( HELP!!!!


----------



## petitpas

Haha,
Can't help ya!
All I can do is ask whether you would like to join me in a poas-off tomorrow?
I'm going for it at 8am UK-time...
Then spending the day in London to cheer up


----------



## mummy to be

Hehehe sounds great to me :) fingers crossed for both of us....... :) 8am UK time...... right so that is in about 40 mins..... :) i will do mine about than and let you know..... Hope you get your BFP :)


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck ladies! :dust: :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## mummy to be

Thanks but i dont think it i for me :( i just can't figure out what and when i am O'ing :(


----------



## NickyT75

Have you tried using OPK's hun?

you can get cheap ones from accessdiagnostics.com & they come highly recommended by lots of us ladies on here :thumbup: xx


----------



## mummy to be

oh no.... oh really... ok might check them out now :)


----------



## petitpas

Sorry mummy to be!
I realise I didn't give you an update: I never got to do my test because the witch got me last night! So early! How frustrating is that?!
It's ok, though, because now I can book a table for next week and eat a whole load of sushi :happydance:
Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone else, though! fxfxfx


----------



## NickyT75

Sorry she got you Petitpas :hugs: xx


----------



## petitpas

Nicky, you're just jealous of my raw fish! :haha:


----------



## NickyT75

petitpas said:


> Nicky, you're just jealous of my raw fish! :haha:

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew!! :sick: I cant think of anything worse than eating raw fish actually :rofl: xx


----------



## petitpas

*licks lips*


----------



## mummy to be

Oh that is ok Pepitpas :) i did my test and it has the one line but there is a VERY VERY VERY VERY faint other line..... I am going to just re-test in 5 days.... the wait it going to kill me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 123Deirdre

my line was extremely faint..


----------



## mummy to be

oh really???? :D awwwwwww i dont want to wait 5 days :(


----------



## 123Deirdre

mine was darker by afternoon and darker again next morning :)
as u can tell i couldnt even wait until the next morning let alone 5 whole days!!


----------



## mummy to be

well i went and bought an ovulation testing kit today and did a wee just before and guess who is ovulating!!!!!!!!!! woot woot woot :) hehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D so Hubby and i will be :sex: :sex: baby dancing TONIGHT!!! and TOmorrow night and the night after :) heheheh


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey Mummy to be ... Did you get a faint line on a pregnancy test and then a line on an ovulation test? 

When I found out I was pregnant I pee'd on an opk and it was positive as opks pick up HCG as well. Sorry if I have got really confused but I thought I was ovulating but I was pregnant! x x x


----------



## sam*~*louize

NickyT75 said:


> petitpas said:
> 
> 
> Nicky, you're just jealous of my raw fish! :haha:
> 
> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew!! :sick: I cant think of anything worse than eating raw fish actually :rofl: xxClick to expand...

I'm with you on this one hun :sick:



hope&faith09 said:


> Hey Mummy to be ... Did you get a faint line on a pregnancy test and then a line on an ovulation test?
> 
> When I found out I was pregnant I pee'd on an opk and it was positive as opks pick up HCG as well. Sorry if I have got really confused but I thought I was ovulating but I was pregnant! x x x

You took the words out of my mouth. If you are far enough along to be taking a pregnancy test, you will not likely be ovulating now. If you know when your due on if you get me! OPK's show positive when pregnant as H&F said!!!


----------



## NickyT75

I agree with the other ladies :happydance:

OPK's will detect pregnancy hormones too so its unlikely you will be ovulating this far into your cycle (assuming you are at the end of it coz you took a pregnancy test)

:test: again and let us know! good luck! :dust: xx


----------



## mummy to be

Oh god i am so confused now. I am not sure when i am ovulating as i am not sure when my last "real" period was cause i only went off the pill late Dec last year and got very very very light spotting/bleeding around the 6th.... than i was feeling very ill and just not right so i decided that i would do a pregnancy test.. i thought it might be a chance that i might be pregnant so fast and i got a negative last week and a day ago i got a very very very faint double line... so i was taking that as a no.... allan (OH) said to me maybe your ovulating so i thought yes maybe.. why not do a OV test so i did and it came up 2 lines pretty much straight away.... 

So at the end of all that..... i dont know what to go by??? Should i :sex: anyways... just incase and re-do pregnancy test in a few days or?? i am lost :(


----------



## sam*~*louize

pregnancy test will not show if you are ovulating. going by you came off it late dec, you shouldnt be due on till late jan? but people catch quick when off it, others don't!


----------



## petitpas

Mummy to be,
They way I understand it:
An OPK test can give a positive for both ovulation and pregnancy hormones.
An HPT can only give a positive for pregnancy hormones.
Basically, if you don't think your hpt's faint line was an evap line, then... :kiss::baby:
How about doing another :test: in the morning?
:dust: :dust:


----------



## noja

Hello ladies, I'm a very bold Pingu who has been taking a break for a few months and has been in to visit so little that she doesn't even recognize a lot of the members now!! Hope you're all good though, and either enjoying making babies or baking bumps!! 

Nicki, how's the bump??!! 
Has anyone heard from HeKate? I've been worried about her.
Hope, how you doing?

Any new arrivals???
I have soooo much reading to do!!!

Just a wee update, I'm on day 7 of my cycle and will be starting Clomid on day 2 of my next one.We'll be trying that for the next 3 months. I'm being referred to FS so that if\when we need to start IVF everything will be in place.
My 2010 promises to myself are that I will NOT let babymaking take up every minute of every day.
In the break of the last 2 months I learned how to live and make love again for all the right reasons.......and that's where I'd like to stay.Don't get me wrong, I'm as passionate in my pursuit of the Holy Grail as anyone else. But as well, I know now that I don't want to sacrifice the joy of this life in pursuit of making another. 
My dream hasn't changed, my desire to hold our little baby is as strong as ever, I want to see my Husband's face light up when he sees his son/daughter,I want to feel their tiny little hands and feet and smell new born baby. I just want to remember that there are other things that will light up our faces too.:flower:
Please remind me of that ladies, whenever my dream fades remind me that I said this.


----------



## petitpas

Hi Noja,
As you can see, I am new here, so I look up to the older penguins for some wisdom!

I like your attitude. It's so easy to get a bit obsessed. I would never do that ahem ahem but just in case, I've decided to start planning a big trip, possibly for September. And after that, I'll start planning another 

I hope that the clomid does the trick for you so you won't have to take any more leave of absences! :happydance:


----------



## noja

Hi petitpas, Big trip-now THERE's a plan!!!...where's me travel brochure! Actually joking aside, DH and I had are at the point of choosing between the IVF thing or a year in Oz, we're going to wait and see what happens in the next few months before making any drastic decisions though...


----------



## mummy to be

oh you planning to come to Australia??? It is awesome here:)


----------



## noja

hi Mummy to be, yes, DH's uncle lives and works somewhere in Western Oz and his mum was actually born there. I've checked it out, I'm a teacher and he's a scientist so we should get visas ok. Just an idea at the minute though.


----------



## majm1241

I am officially in the 2WW! :happydance:


----------



## petitpas

Noja,
How about IVF in Oz? lol

Majm, got my fingers crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## 123Deirdre

you can actually claim IVF treatment as a tax offset in Oz.


----------



## noja

Hi Deirdre, my health insurance covers a little bit towards it and I can can so much back as well cause I pay PRSI at the highest rate. Think it's expensive regardless of where in the world you live!!


----------



## 123Deirdre

yeah all so very expensive.
but if it works, in the end i guess its worth it :)


----------



## mummy to be

Hey ladies..... so cranky at my OH's work today!!!! They have sent him away for 2 nights (3 days)!!!! normally i dont mind as much but i am p*ssed for 2 reasons... 1- I AM OVULATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and 2 - we are going camping on the weekend and now I have to do everything. Pack everything, organise everything, even load the car!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR NOT IMPRESSED!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## petitpas

Mommy.... if you're already packing the car... any chance you could stow-away?


----------



## NickyT75

Hey girls :hi:

how is everyone doing? its very quiet around here at the moment...

looks like all the preggo Pingus have moved on :( and lots of the TTCers are fed up and not posting much :hugs:

Hope you are all ok :friends: xx


----------



## Cocobelle

Well I am still skulking about :lol:


----------



## hope&faith09

I havent disappeared have just been very overtired so popping in and out. 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## toby2

still reading just not posting much
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mummy to be

I am still here.... wish OH would hurry and get back :(


----------



## 123Deirdre

i picked out my engagement ring!!!
i cant ait to show u all!


----------



## 123Deirdre

p.s baby is making me feel sick but no throwing up yet :(


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Cocobelle Sarah & Toby :hi: glad to see you are all still around :friends:

Toby how you feeling hun?

any sign of your little one yet? are you excited? :happydance:

I think you are due next... shortly followed by Su11 :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Mummy to be & Dee :hi:

Oh how exciting Dee :yipee: congratulations hun :yipee: I cant wait to see your ring :) xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Well we have just moved house .. .everything still in boxes and I dont feel comfortable here yet but im guessing thats normal in a new house? 

Ahh Toby you must be so close now! I cant believe how quickly time is flying by! 

Hope everyone is ok. x x x


----------



## mummy to be

Ohhh i love seeing engagement rings :) Woot woot. 
Hey Nicky.. how are you???

22 days till my wedding!!!! EEEPPPPP


----------



## toby2

am good ta- ticker still not quite right have 3 days until due date so nothing doing yet,am just tired,this time next week-who knows??!!


----------



## petitpas

Toby,
How exciting!!!!! I hope everything goes well with you (and quickly) ;-)

Weddings, babies, engagement rings, new houses - it's all out here today - I can't believe it!


----------



## 123Deirdre

its all going on here isnt it Peti!
ur gonna have ur bfp soon too and then it really will all be going on


----------



## majm1241

I'm here! I am in my 2WW about to be in my 1WW! Check out my journal for my symptoms! :D


----------



## 123Deirdre

well ive been in bed all day throwing up!
im sick of it :(


----------



## Su11

Hey Girls.

Sorry been awol lately.

Not feeling to bad - have a cold at min but im ok - cant believe ive only got 14 days to go now - although if lil man carries on and body keeps misbehaving may have him earlier :shock:

:wave: Nicky

Not long now Toby - hope ur feeling ok apart from the tiredness.

hey ladies - Lots of :dust: to all.

sorry ur feeling so ill 123deidre

H&F - hope the move went ok - u will settle in soon enough. 

Dee - congrats - love hearing good news cant wait to see a piccie of your ring.

Me and OH have been engaged for nearly a yr now - we got engaged on 06-02-09 and bubbs is due on the 5th feb - freaky lol

:hugs: to anyone ive forgotten


----------



## subaru555

Hey girls,

Just popping back in again!

Sorry I've been away for so long - it's all been mad.
There's so many new pingu's now, I hope everyones not all left without me to the preggo section :(

Well we start clomid in July and we're officially on the ivf waiting list :o so no more FS's for me till July yeeha!

Sister is due her baby in 2 weeks now! Still feeling slight resentment which makes me feel guilty!

Missed you ladies, I think I'm going to be around for a while, I'll officially be giving up after round 2 of ivf.
x

Oh and I'm getting married in September! :D


----------



## Wallie

Just updating. I'm out again this cycle. Onto cycle 18 :wacko:


----------



## majm1241

Wallie said:


> Just updating. I'm out again this cycle. Onto cycle 18 :wacko:

:( :hugs: I'm sorry love!


----------



## subaru555

Well after approx cycle 75ish I think we may have our first ever bfp - thanks nicky for your wee note in my journal. I'm just not convinced they are real! Just phoned the nurse to organize things. 

I'm cramping though which is scary.

Is it worth trying a digi on Friday? - I'll be 15dpo then, or am I better waiting to 18dpo - Monday.


----------



## NickyT75

Believe me babe they are defo real :happydance:

yep you could try a digi on friday :yipee: it will seem more real when you see the word PREGNANT :wohoo: xx


----------



## subaru555

Were yours lighter some days thn others? I don't know whether to go and buy different branded ones!Arghh lol


----------



## NickyT75

subaru555 said:


> Were yours lighter some days thn others? I don't know whether to go and buy different branded ones!Arghh lol

Yep! I totally freaked myself out coz they werent getting any darker...

Id advise not testing again for another 2 days at least - to give the HCG time to increase

even 2 tests from the same pack can give you different lines when you use the same urine for both tests :shock: as they have varying amounts of dye on them so do yourself a HUGE favour & step away from the tests for a little while - testing too often only makes you anxious :hugs: xx


----------



## majm1241

I'm so nervous and a little frightened! I have all of the symptoms again and then some and I am nervous that what if I get a :bfn: I am 12dpo tomorrow and that is when I got my :bfp: last month!


----------



## toby2

ooooooooooooooo! exciting stuff-will spread some :dust::dust:
and am comming to look in your journal subaru!
i am still here and still with bump!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Toby :hi: cant be long now until we get a new baby Pingu :yipee: xx


----------



## NickyT75

majm1241 said:


> I'm so nervous and a little frightened! I have all of the symptoms again and then some and I am nervous that what if I get a :bfn: I am 12dpo tomorrow and that is when I got my :bfp: last month!

Good luck April hun :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## LeaArr

Sorry I haven't been around much. I'm a bit of a floater lately. I can't really be bothered with TTC right now, but I stick around because I can't stand the thought of not being around you guys and sharing your journeys.


----------



## NickyT75

LeaArr said:


> Sorry I haven't been around much. I'm a bit of a floater lately. I can't really be bothered with TTC right now, but I stick around because I can't stand the thought of not being around you guys and sharing your journeys.

:hug: hope you are ok sweetie xx


----------



## LeaArr

I hope so too. I'm thinking about going to see a councellor. I was knocked down so many times and I'm finding it harder and harder to get up. Now I'm facing Taylor's first angelversary, and I am no further ahead. To be perfectly honest, I'm afraid to get pregnant again.


----------



## toby2

(((((((leear))))))))) sorry you are having a crappy time of it, i saw a counseller after my two m/c at the hospital and it really helped mexxx


----------



## majm1241

subaru555 said:


> Well after approx cycle 75ish I think we may have our first ever bfp - thanks nicky for your wee note in my journal. I'm just not convinced they are real! Just phoned the nurse to organize things.
> 
> I'm cramping though which is scary.
> 
> Is it worth trying a digi on Friday? - I'll be 15dpo then, or am I better waiting to 18dpo - Monday.

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## petitpas

Toby,
I hope you're ticker's wrong because your bun is sooooooooooo overcooking!


----------



## 123Deirdre

congrats to BFP.
girls i think im going to die of morning sickness!
:'(


----------



## toby2

heh heh yup ticker is wrong but am still over cooking! am 40wks +3 today


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies, 

Good luck to everyine testing soon! Im still floating around. x


----------



## CedarWood

Dear pingus,
Long time - no see.
While in the US over christmas - found out I have celiac disease along with my hypothyroidism.....
So put a damper on my TTC thoughts.
With celiac your body does not process food properly and as such you are deficient in vits and mins = not good for a ttcer...
So no femara and not even sure my body is ready. Going gluten free is hard there are many boobytraps..
I did bd around my fert time.
Taking prog as a precaution - have alot of 'symptoms' but could just be progesterone....boooo
So here I am - autoimmune disease number 2:dohh: No wonder have not had a line on a pee stick since 2006.
I am poking about as in my tww but not incredibly hopeful and not even sure it would be good to be preg yet - even if possible.
I am supplementing like crazy and hope my intestine has healed enough to absorb the pills...:shrug:
So have been an absent pingu:(


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies.. how is everyone???
I am soooo stressed out!!!!! I am getting married in 16 days!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I keep thinking i am forgetting things... grrrrrr :(


----------



## petitpas

Wow Mummy,
So exciting! Can you give us details? What dress are you wearing? Is it a church wedding? Who's coming? And will the cousins have a punch-up?


----------



## CedarWood

It seems people have gone away:shrug:

Best of luck - Nicky and Toby and other preggers:flower:

CW


----------



## mummy to be

petitpas said:


> Wow Mummy,
> So exciting! Can you give us details? What dress are you wearing? Is it a church wedding? Who's coming? And will the cousins have a punch-up?

Hehehe of course i can give the details :) I will add pics of dress and flowers etc... 
No it is a beach wedding :) I have a whole 30 people coming (small just what we wanted :D ) and funny you mention a punch up lol cause that is what happened at a family wedding a few years back now... Too many drinkies i think and half the family were throwing punches, cakes and all kinda things at each other.... it was a "interesting" night lol.. So no no punch ups at my wedding... well not that i want anyways.. the day after might be a different thing lol... 

Ok now onto the pics :) 
1- back of my dress corset
2- the detailing on my corset
3- The skirt of my dress - this is the back so you can see the train
4- My shoes - they match the colour in the back on the corset 
5- The head band to go with dress
 



Attached Files:







1st dress after final product .jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2









1st dress after final product (4).jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 3









1st dress after final product (9).jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 3









1st dress shoes.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1









Head Band (6).jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hi everyone!

Sorry Ive not been aorund :blush: been o hectic at work, and Im jsut so tired ... and now to top it all im full of bloomin' cold too - bah! Hopefully after this week thing will calm down at work so I can get back on here more! Ov time approaching, so need my cold to disappear ready for the weekend!

Hope everyone is ok. 

Love and :hugs: to all xxx


----------



## mummy to be

The rest of the pics :) 

1- 2nd dress - i am trashing the 1st one :) 
2- 2nd shoes to go with 2nd dress :) 
3- how i would like my hair (just add the head band)
4- i want this make up 
5- All the flowers - they are silk frangipainies
 



Attached Files:







2nd wedding dress (2).jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 2









2nd dress shoes (3).jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 1









hairstyles-for-short-hair.jpg
File size: 55.9 KB
Views: 0









Make up pink smokey.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 3









wedding 001.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummy to be

Last lot of pics guys :) hehehehe 

1- Centerpieces - i am going to fill the glass about half way with sand off the beach that we are getting married on and than put in pink candle 
2- our invitations - i made them myself :) 
3- Our bridal teddies - yes they are hello kitty :) heheheh too cute
4- Our rings :) 

Sorry for the pic over load... hope you like them :D Not long now... 15 days :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Centre pieces.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 0









invitations 001.jpg
File size: 70.1 KB
Views: 3









Teddies (2).jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 1









Rings (3).jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 123Deirdre

very nice mummy


----------



## petitpas

Mummy,
I love it! All that colour - wonderful!
I really should have had you as my advisor before getting married - a second dress would have been perfect for the end of the night as I spent the week before the wedding stuffing myself with cheese (France) and my dress was very much on the tight side...


----------



## subaru555

Wedding stuffs gorgeous - love the dress :D

Well still cramping girls, we worked out that I would've been due af approx on Saturday so as of Saturday afternoon I'll be late. Going to use the very last digi on Monday to see if any progression.

Also phone the nurse tmrw at 3 pm for pee test results oooo nervous.


----------



## NickyT75

Hi ladies :hi:

sorry ive been MIA for a few days :flower:

welcome back Cedarwood :hugs:

Mandy your wedding will be beautiful :cloud9: cant wait to see your pics when you get back :yipee:

Subaru I know its hard not to worry hun and I also know you will feel much better once the weekend has passed and you can start to believe you really ARE pregnant after all this time :hugs:

Toby2 is still hanging on to her baby but surely he/she will be making an appearance very soon... How is everyone else? :friends: xx


----------



## majm1241

Well, i thought it was mymonth but unfortunately i read everything wrong. :( the :witch: showed almost a week too early. :( oh well, it will happen when it's ready! :dust:


----------



## NickyT75

majm1241 said:


> Well, i thought it was mymonth but unfortunately i read everything wrong. :( the :witch: showed almost a week too early. :( oh well, it will happen when it's ready! :dust:

Sorry hun :hug: xx


----------



## majm1241

Thanks! What are the odds of me having another missed miscarriage? I know in nov i had one because docs told me i did when i had my dec one. May be tmi but would blood clots be a sign? I have them and i never have before.


----------



## majm1241

subaru555 said:


> Wedding stuffs gorgeous - love the dress :D
> 
> Well still cramping girls, we worked out that I would've been due af approx on Saturday so as of Saturday afternoon I'll be late. Going to use the very last digi on Monday to see if any progression.
> 
> Also phone the nurse tmrw at 3 pm for pee test results oooo nervous.

Fxed and good luck sweetie! :D


----------



## LeaArr

majm1241 said:


> Thanks! What are the odds of me having another missed miscarriage? I know in nov i had one because docs told me i did when i had my dec one. May be tmi but would blood clots be a sign? I have them and i never have before.

I just went to the doctor about a dodgy period. I mentioned clots and small forms of tissue. She is sending me for testing as she suspects a chemical pregnancy, so it could be. :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

LeaArr said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! What are the odds of me having another missed miscarriage? I know in nov i had one because docs told me i did when i had my dec one. May be tmi but would blood clots be a sign? I have them and i never have before.
> 
> I just went to the doctor about a dodgy period. I mentioned clots and small forms of tissue. She is sending me for testing as she suspects a chemical pregnancy, so it could be. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! I am have the small amounts of tissues too. I'm nervous because I am RH- and I wonder if I get pg again if I can still get pg if the shot ran out again.? :shrug:


----------



## LeaArr

I honestly don't know. I do wish you much luck though. :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Thank you sweetie! Gl to you too! :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Good Luck Ladies. x x x


----------



## mummy to be

Well ladies. just thought i would up date you all... I fully though i was pregnant... i have been getting pains in my lower belly for a few days.. i was thinking that it was implantation pains... i got up this morning to do a test (i usually dont show up on tests till about 7 weeks) but thought i would do a test anyways and guess what greets me................. AF :( :cry: :cry: :cry: i was so sure..... 

Oh well... there goes our surprise for everyone at the wedding.... oh well always next month i guess :)


----------



## majm1241

mummy to be said:


> Well ladies. just thought i would up date you all... I fully though i was pregnant... i have been getting pains in my lower belly for a few days.. i was thinking that it was implantation pains... i got up this morning to do a test (i usually dont show up on tests till about 7 weeks) but thought i would do a test anyways and guess what greets me................. AF :( :cry: :cry: :cry: i was so sure.....
> 
> Oh well... there goes our surprise for everyone at the wedding.... oh well always next month i guess :)

:hug: I know what you mean! I feel I may have had another mmc because I really FELT pg and had all of the symptoms. I am just going to assume for now though that my pg and af symptoms are similar and I will starting testing when af is late. Too mush stress and heartbreaking! :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Mummy, don't be sad! Now you can drink at your wedding without feeling bad!
And all the grans and aunts can be happy and nostalgic when they find out you got pregnant on your honeymoon :kiss:

As for me, my cycle was rubbish. Started spotting on day 15 and then full af the next day! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mummy to be

Thanks for the support girls. I was just sooooo sure that i was pregnant.. i really felt it. But now i think that it was my head playing with me thinking that i was pregnant when i want..... Naughty naughty head!!!!! 

Yes that is right. My hens night is this Friday night and the wedding is next Saturday so i guess now i can let me hair down and enjoy myself a little more now... 

How is everyone? I am so bored today! Sucks cause there is usually not many people online when i am as i am in a different time zone :( Hope your all well. 
xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## hope&faith09

Aww mummy to be - definately time to let your hair down and have a good time! Are you looking forward to your wedding? 

News on me - I have just got engaged!!! Wedding wont be for a couple of years tho!


----------



## petitpas

Ooooh! Congratulations hope&faith! So much to look forward to over the next few years :hugs:
So how did he propose?


----------



## hope&faith09

Well he isnt the most romantic guy so when I walked in and he had run me a bath with candles, made everything really romantic around the house and cooked a fancy meal I was wondering what he had dne wrong! But then we went to my favourite spot about 15min drive away and he proposed there. It meant so much! Now i need to decide if the name i had choosen will go with his surname!


----------



## toby2

had my little boy on sunday, Laurie-all home safe and sound now
x


----------



## petitpas

Congratulations, Toby!
What a lovely name you picked, too!


----------



## hekate

awww Toby! HUGE CONGRATS on the safe arrival of little Laurie!
so pleased for you! will you write his birth story? I would like to read it....and pic's please!
hope you are all well! 
lots of hugs!


----------



## hope&faith09

Huge congrats Toby - what a gorgeous name.

Hope everything is going well. x x x


----------



## NickyT75

toby2 said:


> had my little boy on sunday, Laurie-all home safe and sound now
> x

:wohoo: Yay! congratulations hunni :happydance: cant wait to see a piccy of him :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

oooooh and huge congratulations on your engagement Sarah! :happydance:

can we see a pic of your ring babe? :friends: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Yup I will get a pic up as soon as I can get them on the computer! 

x x x


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> Subaru555 - :bfp: :wohoo:
> mumanddad -
> petitpas -
> LeaArr -
> Lyns -
> Wallie -
> ladybugg -
> wewantourmush -
> Little Mermaid -
> CedarWood -
> Chris77 -
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> Jaytee -Where have you gone??
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> hr.lr.07 - WTT until Feb
> 
> January
> 123Deirdre, Subaru555
> 
> December
> PrettySakura
> 
> November
> Poshie, Shmoo
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09 :pink:
> 
> August
> NickyT75 :pink: Shinning_Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx :blue: Hekate :blue: Indigo is an angel :angel: playing in the clouds :cry:
> 
> May
> Toby2 :blue: Laurie is here! Su11 :blue:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here! Daisyduke :pink: Matilda is here!
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here! HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here!
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Tuesday 2nd February Update *

Good Evening ladies :hi:

:dust: hope everyone is ok :hugs:

Sorry for being rubbish and not updating for a while :blush: but Its certainly a time for celabrating at the moment :yipee:

Congratulations to Subaru555 on her recent :bfp: :yipee:

And congratulations to Toby2 on the safe arrival of our 1st Pingu baby born this year :happydance: welcome to the world Laurie :cloud9:

Not forgetting Hope&faith - who just got engaged! :happydance:

& mummy to be (Mandy) who is getting married next week! :happydance: 

Special https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/thbabydust.gif to everyone who is due to test soon... lets see some more lovely :bfp:'s please girls :friends: 

Can everyone please let me know your revised testing dates? :flower: xx


----------



## LeaArr

my testing date is a big ?

Stupid broken body.


----------



## subaru555

Thanks :) Still really surprised about everything tbh!

Congrats Toby!!! :) :yipee:


----------



## petitpas

Oooh, testing day...
Any suggestions?


----------



## mummy to be

Ohhh congratulations on the arrival of baby Laurie :) cant wait to see pics and hear all about the birth :) 

Congrats to your engagement huni!! Cant wait to see the ring pic :) 

Yes getting married in less than 2 weeks now.... eeeeeep scary stuff lol.. 

Ummm my new testing date is the 1st week of next month :)


----------



## majm1241

toby2 said:


> had my little boy on sunday, Laurie-all home safe and sound now
> x

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

NickyT75 said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> *Testing!!!*
> 
> Subaru555 - :bfp: :wohoo:
> mumanddad -
> petitpas -
> LeaArr -
> Lyns -
> Wallie -
> ladybugg -
> wewantourmush -
> Little Mermaid -
> CedarWood -
> Chris77 -
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> Jaytee -Where have you gone??
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> hr.lr.07 - WTT until Feb
> 
> January
> 123Deirdre, Subaru555
> 
> December
> PrettySakura
> 
> November
> Poshie, Shmoo
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09 :pink:
> 
> August
> NickyT75 :pink: Shinning_Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx :blue: Hekate :blue: Indigo is an angel :angel: playing in the clouds :cry:
> 
> May
> Toby2 :blue: Laurie is here! Su11 :blue:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here! Daisyduke :pink: Matilda is here!
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here! HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here!
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!
> 
> 
> 
> *Tuesday 2nd February Update *
> 
> Good Evening ladies :hi:
> 
> :dust: hope everyone is ok :hugs:
> 
> Sorry for being rubbish and not updating for a while :blush: but Its certainly a time for celabrating at the moment :yipee:
> 
> Congratulations to Subaru555 on her recent :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> And congratulations to Toby2 on the safe arrival of our 1st Pingu baby born this year :happydance: welcome to the world Laurie :cloud9:
> 
> Not forgetting Hope&faith - who just got engaged! :happydance:
> 
> & mummy to be (Mandy) who is getting married next week! :happydance:
> 
> Special https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/thbabydust.gif to everyone who is due to test soon... lets see some more lovely :bfp:'s please girls :friends:
> 
> Can everyone please let me know your revised testing dates? :flower: xxClick to expand...

Hmm? I don't see my name on there again. :shrug: I will be testing on Feb 28th! FXed for this month again! :)


----------



## NickyT75

Sorry April hun... I must've removed you from the testing list when you got your :bfp:

I will add you now hunni :hugs:

Subaru555 I love your avatar hun :) you look gorgeous :kiss: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> Subaru555 - :bfp: :wohoo:
> majm1241 - 28th Feb
> mumanddad -
> petitpas -
> LeaArr -
> Lyns -
> Wallie -
> ladybugg -
> wewantourmush -
> Little Mermaid -
> CedarWood -
> Chris77 -
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> Jaytee -Where have you gone??
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> hr.lr.07 - WTT until Feb
> 
> January
> 123Deirdre, Subaru555
> 
> December
> PrettySakura
> 
> November
> Poshie, Shmoo
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09 :pink:
> 
> August
> NickyT75 :pink: Shinning_Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx :blue: Hekate :blue: Indigo is an angel :angel: playing in the clouds :cry:
> 
> May
> Toby2 :blue: Laurie is here! Su11 :blue:
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here! Daisyduke :pink: Matilda is here!
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here! HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here!
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Wednesday 3rd February Update *

Good Morning ladies :hi:

:dust: hope everyone is ok :hugs:

Sorry for being rubbish and not updating for a while :blush: but Its certainly a time for celebrating at the moment :yipee:

Congratulations to Subaru555 on her recent :bfp: :yipee:

And congratulations to Toby2 on the safe arrival of our 1st Pingu baby born this year :happydance: welcome to the world Laurie :cloud9:

Not forgetting Hope&faith (Sarah) - who just got engaged! :happydance:

& mummy to be (Mandy) who is getting married next week! :happydance: 

Special https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/thbabydust.gif to everyone who is due to test soon... lets see some more lovely :bfp:'s please girls :friends: 

Can everyone please let me know your revised testing dates? :flower: xx


----------



## LeaArr

I think I'm o'ing today, so testing on the 17th possibly. Taylor's angelversary is on the 18th, so I don't know if I will feel up to testing until that has passed.


----------



## hope&faith09

Good luck anyone testing soon. 

Im having a difficult day as its been 1 year since my grandad passed away but a year since my niece was born so a day of very mixed up emotions! 

x x x


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: to Lea & Sarah (and anyone else that needs one) xxx


----------



## majm1241

NickyT75 said:


> Sorry April hun... I must've removed you from the testing list when you got your :bfp:
> 
> I will add you now hunni :hugs:
> 
> Subaru555 I love your avatar hun :) you look gorgeous :kiss: xx

That's ok Sweetie! :hugs: I pray I get my :bfp: again soon! :baby::kiss:


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi:

No particularly interesting news from me, still waiting to ov, which is kinda late for me! Hoping this is a good sign!

Onto far more interesting matters ...

Congratulations Toby on the safe arrvial of Laurie! :cloud9: xx

Congrats H&F on your engagement! xx

Wishing mummytobe a wonderful, exciting and fantabulous wedding day! xx

Love and :dust: to all pingus xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

:dohh: double posted!


----------



## 123Deirdre

Saw my penut today. :cloud9:
176 BPM
Such a cute little blob :cloud9:


----------



## NickyT75

123Deirdre said:


> Saw my penut today. :cloud9:
> 176 BPM
> Such a cute little blob :cloud9:

Awwwwwwwwwww! congratulations hunni :happydance: im so happy for you :happydance: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Congratualtions! - They really are cute blobs!!!


----------



## majm1241

Awe! Congratulations!!!


----------



## 123Deirdre

u can see its foot and hand! i cant believe how much it looks like a baby (well to me it looks like a baby lol)


----------



## 123Deirdre

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







scan blobby.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## majm1241

Awe! Jace's first sonogram looked so much like a baby form too! It is so cute! I have it framed! I will have to post a pic of that to show you. LOL


----------



## mummy to be

Awwwww Congrats on seeing peanut for the 1st time :) How exciting :) The picture is just so precious!!!!!!! Little cutie peanut :)


----------



## NickyT75

Hello Peanut :hi: you are the newest member of Team Pingu!! :happydance: xx


----------



## HoneySunshine

Hello Ladies!!

Wow - sooo much going on!!

Sorry I havent been about for a Looooong time - Evie is certainly keeping us busy!! I love every second of it though :cloud9:

I just wanted to pop in to say hi and to say a massive CONGRATULATIONS to Poshie and Shmoo - well done girls - gonna see if I can find youre journals as Im starting to have a little more time back now to stalk people!! xxxx

Big :dust: to all! xx


----------



## toby2

morning pingu's!
for those who asked i have put up my birth story with a pic of laurie now
x


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Katie :hi: its good to see you hunni :kiss:

Im off to look for your birth story now Toby2 :yipee: xx


----------



## toby2

hey pingu ladies-hows everyone doing?


----------



## petitpas

Poooh, trying to motivate hubby for imminent Ovulation-action.
How's little Laurie?


----------



## NickyT75

Hey ladies :hi: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies. 

Hope everyone is well. x x x


----------



## toby2

little laurie is scrummy!hope you managed to get your man motivated!!!think my hubby would like to see the same in me but theres no chance of that!


----------



## mumanddad

hay ladies i am sooo confused when is it you roughly ovulate i have people at work telling me all different things :S


----------



## NickyT75

mumanddad said:


> hay ladies i am sooo confused when is it you roughly ovulate i have people at work telling me all different things :S

It depends how long your cycle is hun... but it is usually between 10-14 days BEFORE your next period is due (so for example - if your cycle is 28 days long you will most likely ovulate somewhere between day 13-17ish)

The best way to find out for sure is to buy some ovulation test strips tho... they are really cheap from accessdiagnostics online & they deliver really quickly too

Hope that helps :dust: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Ive just looked at your ticker and you are on CD16 of a 34 day cycle so Id say you are approaching your most fertile time now hun... so try to get plenty :sex: for at least the next 7 days to maximise your chances of conception :dust: xx


----------



## mumanddad

thanks nikki i have ovulation strips and they dont work :( so tried some others and they still dont work but my blood tests show i ovulate


----------



## majm1241

Hello Fellow Pingus! I hope everyone has a Very Happy Valentine's Weekend! :hugs:

I am officially in the 2WW and at 3 dpo! :)


----------



## petitpas

Right behind ya!
Am hoping that I'm 2dpo...


----------



## majm1241

I'm actually going to "try" to wait for once to see if af shows or not. Tired of wasting sticks! LOL


----------



## LittleMermaid

Good luck girls!

:dust:ing you all xx


----------



## majm1241

Thanks! Good luck too you both too! :)


----------



## NickyT75

Lots of luck ladies :dust: :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> Wallie - 20th Feb
> majm1241 - 28th Feb
> mumanddad -
> petitpas -
> LeaArr -
> ladybugg -
> wewantourmush -
> Little Mermaid -
> CedarWood -
> Chris77 -
> Lyns - (on a break)
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> hr.lr.07 - WTT until Feb
> 
> January
> 123Deirdre, Subaru555
> 
> December
> PrettySakura
> 
> November
> Poshie, Shmoo
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09 :pink:
> 
> August
> NickyT75 :pink: Shinning_Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx :blue: Hekate :blue: Indigo is an angel :angel: playing in the clouds :cry:
> 
> May
> Toby2 :blue: Laurie is here! Su11 :blue: Leo is here!
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here! Daisyduke :pink: Matilda is here!
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here! HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here!
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Monday 15th February Update *

Good Morning ladies :hi:

:dust: hope everyone is ok :hugs:

Sorry for being rubbish and not updating for a while :blush: 

Congratulations to Su11 on the safe arrival of our 2nd Pingu baby born this year :happydance: welcome to the world Leo :cloud9: who was a whopper at 10lbs 4oz!!!

Special https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/thbabydust.gif to everyone who is due to test soon... lets see some more lovely :bfp:'s please girls :friends: 

Can everyone please let me know your revised testing dates? :flower: xx


----------



## Wallie

Sorry I've not posted on here for a while. It's becoming a bit of a pain in the butt this ttc. I've been having acupuncture and this cycle I had major major ovulation pains and I've had twinges this last week. Anyway I should be due AF on Friday and if she doesn't appear then I may test on Saturday which is 20th February.


----------



## NickyT75

Oooh I hope the acupuncture works for you Wallie hun :dust:

ive heard some quite good reports about it so I will keep everything crossed for you :friends: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Has anyone heard from Randomxx ?? I think she is next in line to have her baby and was just wondering how she is getting on :shrug: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Where is everyone??? :shrug:

hope you are all ok :hugs: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies,

Hope everyone is doing ok. I have had an awful week so far. Sadly one of my dogs had to be put down due to a huge internal bleed which has really hit me and Dave hard as she was our princess and very much part of the family. 

Good luck for this month x x x


----------



## NickyT75

Aww! im sorry to hear that Sarah hunni :hug: xx


----------



## petitpas

Oh hope&faith,
So sorry about your loss!!! 
:hug:


----------



## randomxx

:hi: pingu's sorry ive not posted in a while not actually been on BnB in a while lol

hope everyone is well and plenty of baby :dust: to you all

i'm okay just getting very very tired lol bump has been measuring way out on my chart so had a scan and even tho the midwives thought i was having a 9lb odd baby he's actually only 6lbs 6oz approximately going by the scan today! 

less than 3 weeks until due date so will update you all when he makes an appearance! 

good luck all of you ladies and bring on the :bfp:'s


----------



## LeaArr

hope&faith09 - Sorry. I know how hard it is to have to put a pet down. Big :hug: to you.

CD1 for me! Only two more cycles until I qualify for testing. I am saddened. I was really hopeful for this cycle. Oh well. Must move on and try to continue to be hopeful.


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hi everyone!

Sorry to hear of your furbaby loss H&F ... sending you :hugs: xx

Wow randomxx ... you are almost there hun! make sure you rest up before lil one arrives!!

Back to CD1 for me too today :cry: and onto cycle 18! Bah! 2nd FS appt next week, deep joy - not looking forward to it! Onwards and upwards as they say eh!

Sprinkling some :dust: on all the pingus xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Big :hug: to Lea and LM - sorry girls :hugs:

Hiya Randomxx :hi: its good to see you hun :) xx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Just checking up on you all!! Girlies ready to give birth soon! Nicky 30 weeks :O! wooh00


----------



## NickyT75

Hey everyone :)

I just wanted to share a pic of my little girl with you all :friends: 

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/P180210_2239.jpg xx


----------



## LeaArr

She's adorable hun. :happydance:


----------



## majm1241

So cute! :)

hope&faith09 I'm sorry for the loss of your pet! :cry: :hug:

LittleMermaid I'm Sorry for the :witch: showed up. :( :hugs:

I'm thinking about sneaking in a test on Monday at 12dpo. What do y'all think? :haha:


----------



## 123Deirdre

majm1241 said:


> So cute! :)
> 
> hope&faith09 I'm sorry for the loss of your pet! :cry: :hug:
> 
> LittleMermaid I'm Sorry for the :witch: showed up. :( :hugs:
> 
> I'm thinking about sneaking in a test on Monday at 12dpo. What do y'all think? :haha:

Go for it! good luck


----------



## mumanddad

go for it hun, i'm not testing this month because there is no way i am pg :(


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck for monday April hun :dust: xx


----------



## majm1241

Thanks! I need it as I am so nervous of a :bfn:.


----------



## petitpas

I cracked and took a test this morning. I put a pic in my journal - whaddya think?


----------



## NickyT75

petitpas said:


> I cracked and took a test this morning. I put a pic in my journal - whaddya think?

I think its waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too early for you to be testing but I will pop into your journo to have a quick look :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hmmm... I can defo see a line hun :yipee:

but as I said in your journo... wait 2 days before testing again so that the HCG has time to increase, I have everything crossed for you! :dust: xx


----------



## majm1241

I'm nervous now. After morning :sex: and I am at 10dpo today, I went to the potty and wiped and have some spotting now. :( No cramps though but it is a pinkish orange color and now I just don't know. :cry:


----------



## petitpas

Boo, spotting, boo!
At 10dpo it's too early for af and your temps look fantastic!
Fingers crossed it's nothing whatsoever.


----------



## petitpas

NickyT75 said:


> Hmmm... I can defo see a line hun :yipee:
> 
> but as I said in your journo... wait 2 days before testing again so that the HCG has time to increase, I have everything crossed for you! :dust: xx

Thanks for the feedback!
Due to the recent acquisition of a number of hpts I may allow myself the luxury of another test in the morning... gotta sleep now! *yawn*


----------



## majm1241

petitpas said:


> Boo, spotting, boo!
> At 10dpo it's too early for af and your temps look fantastic!
> Fingers crossed it's nothing whatsoever.

Thanks Sweetie! I am praying for sure!!! Do you think I should test early then or just wait? I never thought about it being too early for af so that gives me hope! FXed!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

April your chart looks fantastic babe!! :happydance: im getting excited for you!! :happydance:

your spotting could be implantation/your cervix is more sensitive during pregnancy so :sex: can cause it to bleed slightly!!! :dust:

Petitpas - make sure you update with a pic of your new test! (post it in here so its easier for us to see it) :winkwink: im keeping everything crossed for both of you lovely ladies!! :dust: :dust: 

How cool would it be for you both to get your :bfp:'s ?? :happydance: xx


----------



## petitpas

majm,
How are you this morning? Still spotting? If not... an ickle little test wouldn't hurt?, would it!?

Nicky, I will post a pic in a bit. Did two tests with the same wee and they both came up with faint lines. Pink lines. So I'm taking that as a :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

wohoooooooooooooo! :wohoo: congratulations hun :yipee: xx


----------



## petitpas

OK, here is this morning's FRER.

https://i840.photobucket.com/albums/zz325/petitpas/P1229_21-02-10.jpg

(Say hi to Phoebe who's been following me like a little lamb all day)


----------



## majm1241

Thanks ladies!!!

Petipas!!! I am in bed and on my iphone and I see that line perfectly!!! :happydance: Congratulations!!! :hugs

Well, that was the only spotting I had, but I am too scared to Jinx myself that I peed without testing this morning. If all goes good I will sneak one in tomorrow. Lol (((((PRAYING))))) FXed!!!!!


----------



## Wallie

Congrats Petipas!

Mamj - good luck!

I'm out yet again, CD1 today.:dohh:


----------



## majm1241

I am so nervous. :( I went to the restroom and this is tmi but I feel constipated and then saw a little brownish mixed with cm when I wiped. I just don't know. :cry: We used preseed this cycle and I was so sure it would work this month. :(


----------



## petitpas

AAAAaaaaargh! That's enough to make anyone loopy, majm!
Hope your temp goes up again tomorrow because it was looking so beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Thanks. If it is not my month, I will make sure I take temp at SAME Exact time. This time it is around the same time but not quite. I just want to :cry: though. I don't want :witch: to show her ugly face. :cry:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Congratulations Petipas!! :yipee:

Sorry Wallie .... bad bad :witch: this month huh!

Good luck tomorrow morning majm1241!!

:dust:ing xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Big :hug: to Wallie

my fingers are still crossed for you April :dust:

and :hi: to Phoebe... she is a little cutie! :cloud9: xx


----------



## majm1241

Thanks ladies. Every time I go to the bathroom and I wipe, it is still there. Brownish mixed with creamy cm. :( My last cycle was 24 days so I am almost sure it is coming again. :cry: I feel so stupid because I symptom spot so much and I get myself believing I am pg and look now. :cry: Why did I have 2 pregnancies in a row that I miscarried and now 3 cycles later I still am not!? :cry: Am I trying too hard maybe? :shrug: Man, I'm sorry. I'm such a downer today. Please forgive me. :hug:


----------



## LittleMermaid

You're so not alone hunni :hugs:

Symptom spotters extrodianaire ... we are all guilty of it ... its an addiction!

We think it keeps us sane, but sends us all insane during that dreaded 2ww!

Its easy for me to say dont despair ... but I am right there with you and all us pingus are there with you ... just come and tell us all about it ... u know we understand.

More virtual :hugs: of support winging their way over to you!

Keeping everything crossed for you too :dust:ting you some more too! xxx


----------



## majm1241

Thanks! :hugs: That made me :cry: but in a good way! :hugs: I guess I am not out until she shows for sure. :coffee:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Bless ya! xx

You are most def not out til she rears her ugly mug thats for sure! xx


----------



## majm1241

:hugs: Thanks Love! I'll keep you posted!!! FXed!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Any update April? :hugs: xx


----------



## majm1241

I think I am out. I tested today with 2MU and :bfn: Spotted stopped and seems to be coming back again today. I am so confused and irritated. LOL When :witch: arrives, I will buy softcups and OV test strips and Mark said he will cut out all alcohol and cut back on caffeine until I am og for sure! :hugs: I bought some Evening Primrose Oil Vitamins and Omega Fish Oil (aren't those suppose to help) and do what ever we can to try to make March our month.


----------



## 123Deirdre

majm1241 said:


> I think I am out. I tested today with 2MU and :bfn: Spotted stopped and seems to be coming back again today. I am so confused and irritated. LOL When :witch: arrives, I will buy softcups and OV test strips and Mark said he will cut out all alcohol and cut back on caffeine until I am og for sure! :hugs: I bought some Evening Primrose Oil Vitamins and Omega Fish Oil (aren't those suppose to help) and do what ever we can to try to make March our month.

eat avocadoes, eggplant and pears, they all target the health and function of your womb and cervix. 
And for your ovaries, eat olives, they assist with the health and function also.

Get OH to eat figs, they increase the mobility and numbers of his sperm.


----------



## majm1241

123Deirdre said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> I think I am out. I tested today with 2MU and :bfn: Spotted stopped and seems to be coming back again today. I am so confused and irritated. LOL When :witch: arrives, I will buy softcups and OV test strips and Mark said he will cut out all alcohol and cut back on caffeine until I am og for sure! :hugs: I bought some Evening Primrose Oil Vitamins and Omega Fish Oil (aren't those suppose to help) and do what ever we can to try to make March our month.
> 
> eat avocadoes, eggplant and pears, they all target the health and function of your womb and cervix.
> And for your ovaries, eat olives, they assist with the health and function also.
> 
> Get OH to eat figs, they increase the mobility and numbers of his sperm.Click to expand...

Thanks! I Love those so I definitely will! Mark, I'll try to get him to. LOL Are their specific ways to eat them? Also, which olives?

:witch: showed today. Cramping and all. :( Ugh! I am determined to meet My Goals this month! :hugs: To you all and :dust: to us TTC!


----------



## 123Deirdre

Sorry about witch :(

eat them all as fresh as possible, so fresh figs and as fresh as u can get with the olives. just green olives.
Just tell OH that its best for his little micro swimmers :)


----------



## majm1241

Thank you so much for the advice!!! I will do! I love olives, pears and avovados especially!!! Not too big on eggplants, but try them too! I'll try to get Mark go eat figs!!! Lol


----------



## 123Deirdre

majm1241 said:


> Thank you so much for the advice!!! I will do! I love olives, pears and avovados especially!!! Not too big on eggplants, but try them too! I'll try to get Mark go eat figs!!! Lol

haha. yeah u dont have to eat the egg plant, i wouldnt lol, specially when avo's do the same job. i'd just eat heaps and heaps of avo's. Just remember they're high in colesterol :)


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies. Sorry I have been MIA :( I have had a absolutely FLAT OUT last month!!!! Well i am finally married :) The day was amazing! i am so lucky and happy that i am finally married to Allan :) He is the bestest :) 

i will put up some pics if your interested?

How is everyone?


----------



## NickyT75

Congratulations Mandy! :yipee: 

yes please do post some piccies! :happydance: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Congrats Mandy ... yes please post some piccies. 

hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Sarah :hi:

do you have a journal or anything? id like to keep in touch with you a bit more often thats all :friends: xx


----------



## majm1241

Congratulations on the wedding! :hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

hay ladies and congrats on the bfp and the wedding

well i have 5 days till testing and i have some symptoms which are a really dull ache in my breasts and also constipated which i have been for 2 days now (sorry lol) but normally leading up to af time i have loads of cm but i have had hardly anything this time..

i am always really thursty which is leading me to wee alot lol but i have just put it down to all the water i am drinking.

do you this could be my time?


----------



## petitpas

CONGRATULATIONS MRS MANDY!!!!! Can't wait to see the piccies!!!!!!

mumanddad - do you have a FF chart?


----------



## LittleMermaid

Sorry she got you, majm1241 :hugs: xx

Congratulations on your wedding, mummy to be! :flower:

Off to see FS tomorrow, our 2nd appt. Will let you know how I get on later tomorrow/evening.

xx


----------



## petitpas

Good luck, Little Mermaid!

And :hugs: to majm!!!!


----------



## majm1241

mumanddad said:


> hay ladies and congrats on the bfp and the wedding
> 
> well i have 5 days till testing and i have some symptoms which are a really dull ache in my breasts and also constipated which i have been for 2 days now (sorry lol) but normally leading up to af time i have loads of cm but i have had hardly anything this time..
> 
> i am always really thursty which is leading me to wee alot lol but i have just put it down to all the water i am drinking.
> 
> do you this could be my time?

:hugs: GL Sweetie! 



LittleMermaid said:


> Sorry she got you, majm1241 :hugs: xx
> 
> Congratulations on your wedding, mummy to be! :flower:
> 
> Off to see FS tomorrow, our 2nd appt. Will let you know how I get on later tomorrow/evening.
> 
> xx

:hugs: Thanks Love! Yeah, the :witch: Sucks! LOL But I am going to try a different plan this month! NO SYMPTOM SPOTTING! LOL And try to not think about it much and just get my body healthier.



petitpas said:


> Good luck, Little Mermaid!
> 
> And :hugs: to majm!!!!

:hugs to you too! :)


----------



## mummy to be

Hehehehe here you go ladies. There is heaps heaps more but i havent got them yet. My photographer has emailed me through these few as a teaser :) Hope you like them as much as i do :)

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/_MG_1329.jpg https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/_MG_2309.jpg https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/_MG_2385-2.jpg https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/_MG_2690.jpg https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/_MG_2817.jpg https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/VO6R1523.jpg https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/Usinthegrass.jpg https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/outthelimo.jpg https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/Mealone.jpg https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/Cuddles.jpg https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/_MG_2869.jpg https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/_MG_2840.jpg https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/_MG_2831.jpg https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/VO6R2029.jpg https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/VO6R2085.jpg https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e310/miss_mandy84/VO6R2127.jpg
Hope you like them :D


----------



## majm1241

Those are so GORGEOUS!!!!!!! Were you really in the water!? Lol Just Beautiful!!!


----------



## mummy to be

hello there :) Yes we were definately in the water :)


----------



## NickyT75

Lovely pics Mandy :happydance: you looked beautiful hun :)

LM - I hope your appt went well today babe :hugs: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

:shrug:
Bit of an update in my journal ... wont bore you with the details here! :cry:


----------



## 123Deirdre

My Ring :)
 



Attached Files:







my ring.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NickyT75

123Deirdre said:


> My Ring :)

Congratulations hun its beautiful! :happydance: xx


----------



## petitpas

That's one lovely sparkler, Dee!

Littlemermaid, some doctors really forget who they're talking to and why they're doing their job! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Am hoping things progress naturally for you and that you never have to see that idiot again!


----------



## majm1241

Wow! What a Beauty Dee! :hugs:


----------



## mummy to be

Loving the ring Dee :) Very Very nice :)


----------



## 123Deirdre

thanks guys. i'd say i have good taste :) ahahah


----------



## hope&faith09

Gorgeous ring dee. Hope everyone is ok. Im off to buy some paint today as we are starting to decorate the spare room!!!


----------



## mumanddad

petitpas said:


> CONGRATULATIONS MRS MANDY!!!!! Can't wait to see the piccies!!!!!!
> 
> mumanddad - do you have a FF chart?

no i dont sorry hun i tried ov sticks they never worked ever


----------



## petitpas

hope&faith09 said:


> Gorgeous ring dee. Hope everyone is ok. Im off to buy some paint today as we are starting to decorate the spare room!!!

How exciting! Do you have a theme?


----------



## hope&faith09

We are basing it on a cuddly toy called geaorge from m&s with neutral colours and my mum has done some gorgeous art work to go on the walls, one she painted and another made out of some material that says the alphabet! Its a bit mix and match but hopefully it will look nice!


----------



## petitpas

hope&faith09 said:


> We are basing it on a cuddly toy called geaorge from m&s with neutral colours and my mum has done some gorgeous art work to go on the walls, one she painted and another made out of some material that says the alphabet! Its a bit mix and match but hopefully it will look nice!

Defo sounds cute!:thumbup:


----------



## NickyT75

hope&faith09 said:


> Im off to buy some paint today as we are starting to decorate the spare room!!!

there must be something in the air! :rofl:

I went shopping today for paint so I could get started on our nursery too :thumbup:

im doing a jungle animals theme coz I struggled to find anything that wasnt too pink & girly xx


----------



## petitpas

Nono, Nicky! You can't!
It's Penguins or nothing, I'm afraid.:nope:


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> Wallie -
> Little Mermaid - 15th March
> majm1241 - 20th March
> mumanddad -
> petitpas - :bfp: :wohoo:
> LeaArr -
> ladybugg -
> wewantourmush -
> CedarWood -
> Chris77 -
> Lyns - (on a break)
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> hr.lr.07 - WTT until Feb
> 
> February
> Petitpas
> 
> January
> 123Deirdre, Subaru555
> 
> December
> PrettySakura
> 
> November
> Poshie, Shmoo
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09 :pink:
> 
> August
> NickyT75 :pink: Shinning_Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx :blue: Hekate :blue: Indigo is an angel :angel: playing in the clouds :cry:
> 
> May
> Toby2 :blue: Laurie is here! Su11 :blue: Leo is here!
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here! Daisyduke :pink: Matilda is here!
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here! HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here!
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Friday 26th February Update *

Good Evening ladies :hi:

:dust: hope everyone is ok :hugs:

Sorry for being rubbish (yet again!!!) and not updating for ages... :blush: 

Congratulations to Petitpas on her recent :bfp: :happydance: (I congratulated her but forgot to do it officially on the test board) :dohh:

Special https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/thbabydust.gif to everyone who is due to test soon... lets see some more lovely :bfp:'s please girls :friends: 

Can everyone please let me know your revised testing dates? :flower: xx


----------



## NickyT75

petitpas said:


> Nono, Nicky! You can't!
> It's Penguins or nothing, I'm afraid.:nope:

:haha: I dont think there are any penguins in the jungle :rofl: but you are right... I need to show my loyalty so will try to incorporate at least one into the design :happydance: xx


----------



## majm1241

Af for me us due on March 20th so you can put me down for that day. :D


----------



## LittleMermaid

Loving the idea of a pingu/penguin hidden in the nursery jungle, Nicky ... :thumbup:

Testing day for will be 15 March.

Thanks.


----------



## mumanddad

af due on the 1st march so going to test around the 4th if af doesn't show


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> mumanddad - 4th March
> Little Mermaid - 15th March
> majm1241 - 20th March
> Wallie - 21st March
> LeaArr -
> ladybugg -
> wewantourmush -
> CedarWood -
> Chris77 -
> Lyns - (on a break)
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> Cocobelle - WTT (or TTW!)
> hr.lr.07 - WTT until Feb
> 
> February
> Petitpas
> 
> January
> 123Deirdre, Subaru555
> 
> December
> PrettySakura
> 
> November
> Poshie, Shmoo
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09 :pink:
> 
> August
> NickyT75 :pink: Shinning_Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx :blue: Hekate :blue: Indigo is an angel :angel: playing in the clouds :cry:
> 
> May
> Toby2 :blue: Laurie is here! Su11 :blue: Leo is here!
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here! Daisyduke :pink: Matilda is here!
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here! HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here!
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Sunday 28th February Update *

Hi ladies :hi:

:dust: hope everyone is ok :hugs:

Special https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/thbabydust.gif to everyone who is due to test soon... lets see some more lovely :bfp:'s please girls :friends: 

Board is updated but can everyone else please let me know your revised testing dates? :flower: xx


----------



## Wallie

Mummy to Be your wedding photos are gorgeous. You'll be really pleased with them then? I can't believe you did that to your dress in the water! Oh, I don't know if I could have done that.

Deirdre, your ring is gorgeous too. That's my kind of style too.

Petitpas, congratulations again!

Looks like I'm due to test 21st March time. I'll update once I've ovulated.

:wave:


----------



## LeaArr

no date for me this month. holding off for now.


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning ladies.

I am so sorry that I have been a little awol lately, I hope you will all forgive me for my tardiness. I also hope you will forgive me for my massive queue jump from WTT to a BFP. And yes, I have no idea how that happened :rofl:

I got my BFP on Saturday and if all goes well it will be another bonfire-baby! (5/11/10) While we were not planning to go for it so soon, we are over the moon, if a little shocked. I am having a hard time trying to contain my DH from telling the world!

I also just want to thank the bestest friend a girl could have (yes thats you Little Mermaid) without your love and support over the last 17 or so years, we would never be where we are now and the only thing that would give me greater joy would be for you to join me asap! You always joked that you were waiting for me to get on board, so wait no longer LM, we have Bugaboo shopping to do!

Loads and loads of :dust: to all my fellow pingus who are waiting to OV or test. I hope with all my heart that it is your month.


----------



## LittleMermaid

.... runs into the room .... (puffing and panting .... ) ...

Just made it ... got your email and heads up, and before I could could reply I came here first ... as I wanted to be the first to say .... *Congratulations* ... Im so pleased for you you and DH!

Thats' me always late ... :rofl: but we are upping the anti this week, DH is briefed (or not as the case maybe :blush: :rofl:) and the challenge is set! BFP here I come, so we can be bump buddies as we always wanted to be (fingers and everything else crossed).

lots of love cocobelle, and cant wait for the shopping to begin ... !!! 

xxx


----------



## Cocobelle

Oh LM, you always have the most amazing knack of making me laugh! You are funny! 

Loving the way your DH has been giving his marching (swimming?) orders, let the BFP challenge begin! 

Bump buddies we will be and I can't wait xxxxx


----------



## mumanddad

congrats cocobelle on your bfp x


----------



## petitpas

Congrats, cocobelle!!!

How cool that we're both due bonfire babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## LeaArr

Sorry I have been MIA lately ladies. Just popping in to congratulate the new mommies-to-be :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

yay!!!!!!! congratulations Cocobelle :happydance: :yipee: :headspin: thats brilliant news! :wohoo: xx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> Cocobelle - :bfp: :wohoo:
> mumanddad - 4th March
> Little Mermaid - 15th March
> majm1241 - 20th March
> Wallie - 21st March
> LeaArr -
> ladybugg -
> wewantourmush -
> CedarWood -
> Chris77 -
> Lyns - (on a break)
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> hr.lr.07 - WTT until Feb
> 
> March
> Cocobelle
> 
> February
> Petitpas
> 
> January
> 123Deirdre, Subaru555
> 
> December
> PrettySakura
> 
> November
> Poshie, Shmoo
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09 :pink:
> 
> August
> NickyT75 :pink: Shinning_Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx :blue: Hekate :blue: Indigo is an angel :angel: playing in the clouds :cry:
> 
> May
> Toby2 :blue: Laurie is here! Su11 :blue: Leo is here!
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here! Daisyduke :pink: Matilda is here!
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here! HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here!
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Monday 1st March Update *

Hi ladies :hi:

:dust: hope everyone is ok :hugs:

Huge congrats to Cocobelle on her :bfp: :happydance:

Special https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/thbabydust.gif to everyone who is due to test soon... lets see some more lovely :bfp:'s please girls :friends: 

Board is updated but can everyone else please let me know your revised testing dates? :flower: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Huge congrats cocobelle! Another pingu BFP!!!


----------



## Cocobelle

Thank you all so much for the congratulations! Hopefully there will be a load more little Pingu babies in the next few months. A bumper year me thinks!

Petitpas, it is fab that we share the same due date, bonfire babies rock :happydance::happydance:

Thank you Nicky for the official Ping team Congratulations!!!!

Although as I got my BFP on Saturday, does that technically make me a February BFP result rather than a March?

:dust: to all


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: I just put you in March as it was march when you told me xx


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi: Sorry for my absence.

Congrats to all the new mommies-to-be! :yipee: 

DH and I have decided to go for IVF. We're going to go for a consultation soon. :happydance: We're still not giving up on it happening naturally though. It's still possible (although very slim) that it can happen naturally, so keeping our fingers crossed until then.


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Chris :hi:

its good to see you hunni :hugs: wishing you lots of luck for your consultation but really hoping it happens naturally for you before things come to that :dust: xxxx


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey Chris 

Fingers crossed for it happening naturally but hope your consultation goes well x x x


----------



## subaru555

*Hey girls *

You know me..I like to pop my head up now and then :D

Nice to see_ lots _of pingu bumps! Loads more since I last popped in!

Nicky everytime I come on this thread my heart jumps a beat because of your first post!!! I always think something bads happened...possibly a welcome to Pingu's change ;) It honestly gets me everytime! :cry:

I hope you girls are all well - I'm glad I stopped by to read that Chris - I'm really pleased for you guys!

*I can't believe it's March! It was only December like 2 weeks ago *:wacko: 

*This is going to be a successful year girls!*..I have loads of PMA to share due to our little nesting baby finally being conceived. 
Let's say by June the whole of the Pingu thread will be just BFP's!!! :D

:wohoo:

BELIEVE IN YOURSELF

https://files.posterous.com/ranjithsun/Fg3GNKKCygsgZt3hKd2OvtoCkGGjJgmYWF4KgEdhhLdwgajwaJxPl6toExEV/MD149Believe-In-Yourself-Poste.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=1C9REJR1EMRZ83Q7QRG2&Expires=1267618035&Signature=imuN2kLDi%2BtyEN%2FhUs8Vam2OQ9Q%3D


----------



## hope&faith09

Huge congrats subaru! More and more pingu BFP'S.

Fingers crossed for a bumper baby year!!!


----------



## NickyT75

subaru555 said:


> *Hey girls *
> 
> Nicky everytime I come on this thread my heart jumps a beat because of your first post!!! I always think something bads happened...possibly a welcome to Pingu's change ;) It honestly gets me everytime! :cry:

:rofl: I've never even given any thought to the beginning of this thread as it was written such a long time ago...

but just for you - I have edited the 1st post :kiss: xx


----------



## subaru555

:kiss:

Muuuuch better :friends:


----------



## subaru555

:kiss:

Muuuuch better :friends:


----------



## Cocobelle

Wow Nicky! I can't believe you started Pingu's almost two years ago! That is some going x


----------



## sam*~*louize

2 years ago :shock: I remember sitting here naming it :rofl:

Glad to see your all ok girlies, congrats on the BFP's! and new babies, and keep damn smiling you girlies trying your hardest x

Layla is walking now, only 10 months bless her, 8 teeth and generally a cheeky monkey ! xx


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya Sam :hi: its nce to see you hun :friends: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Where is everyone? :shrug:

have you all had a good weekend? :flower: xx


----------



## LeaArr

I'm around. My weekend was ok. Same old stuff. I have my RMC testing intake appointment today. I am honestly not sure what to expect from it.


----------



## 123Deirdre

hey guys. Had my 12week scan yesterday. Couldnt believe bub was movin, it did a roll for us and was having a chew lol. My risk of downes syndrome has now been determined as 1:22000 so im pretty happy about that. Ill post a pic of scan soon. :)


----------



## NickyT75

LeaArr said:


> I'm around. My weekend was ok. Same old stuff. I have my RMC testing intake appointment today. I am honestly not sure what to expect from it.

Good luck hunni :hugs: hope the appt goes well xx


----------



## majm1241

I'm here! :) i have been trying to not stress about ttc and not been on here too much. 

Check out my ov pics that are in my journel and in the ov pic section! :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi April :hi:

post your pics in here so its easier for us to see them :thumbup: xx


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> I'm around. My weekend was ok. Same old stuff. I have my RMC testing intake appointment today. I am honestly not sure what to expect from it.
> 
> Good luck hunni :hugs: hope the appt goes well xxClick to expand...

The appointment went very well. There are details in my journal if you want to take a look but here is the condensed version:

CD 3 and 21 bloods
Ultrasound
Genetic testing for both Nick and I
HSG
(I think that is all) 

I hate getting blood drawn! It will be worth it in the end right?

majm1241 - yes, please post them here! :happydance:


----------



## majm1241

Lol I promise I will when I get to my laptop. I am on my iphone right now! :D


----------



## NickyT75

LeaArr said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> I'm around. My weekend was ok. Same old stuff. I have my RMC testing intake appointment today. I am honestly not sure what to expect from it.
> 
> Good luck hunni :hugs: hope the appt goes well xxClick to expand...
> 
> The appointment went very well. There are details in my journal if you want to take a look but here is the condensed version:
> 
> CD 3 and 21 bloods
> Ultrasound
> Genetic testing for both Nick and I
> HSG
> (I think that is all)
> 
> I hate getting blood drawn! It will be worth it in the end right?
> 
> majm1241 - yes, please post them here! :happydance:Click to expand...

Sounds like a positive experience hunni :thumbup: and yep! it will defo be worth it :hugs: xx


----------



## majm1241

Here are my OV Lines and Smiley face I got on Sunday evening. I am still getting them too so what does that maybe mean? On Saturday I did not get them at all. I had the OV pains on Sunday evening and so that is why I took them and then they showed up.

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo3.jpg

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo2.jpg


----------



## NickyT75

April - go get :sex: girl!!! :happydance:

lots of luck & :dust: :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## noja

Hi all, on a fleeting visit as usual. Great ti see everyone doing so well and so full of PMA and babies! 
Nearly there Nicky..!!!:happydance:


----------



## majm1241

NickyT75 said:


> April - go get :sex: girl!!! :happydance:
> 
> lots of luck & :dust: :dust: :dust: xx

Thanks! :D :sex: 8 times in 3 days... Mark says I am killing him! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Holy moly, you are a busy girl! :dust:


----------



## Cocobelle

Blimey! My H would think he had died and gone to heaven with all that action :lol:

I hope it pays off for you x


----------



## majm1241

:rofl: Thanks Ladies! He is quite happy I OVed already! LOL We are really hoping it pays off to! :dust: Fingers crossed!!!! :dust: 

This means I OVed right? Yesterday and then today the 2nd lines are lighter.

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo4.jpg


----------



## NickyT75

majm1241 said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> April - go get :sex: girl!!! :happydance:
> 
> lots of luck & :dust: :dust: :dust: xx
> 
> Thanks! :D :sex: 8 times in 3 days... Mark says I am killing him! :rofl:Click to expand...

:shock: now THATS what I call dedication to the cause!! :thumbup: well done girl im proud of you!! :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

as the lines are going lighter - it means your surge has passed but you can still Ov something like up to 48hrs after the surge so its prob a good idea to keep :sex: (only once a day) for the next day or two - just to be on the safe side :)

best of luck sweetie :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## majm1241

Thanks Nicky! LOL I am now 2 or 3 dpo! :happydance: Come on :bfp: on March 20th, 2010!!! "PLEASE OH PLEASE LET IT BE MY MONTH!!!!" :dust:


----------



## majm1241

NickyT75 said:


> as the lines are going lighter - it means your surge has passed but you can still Ov something like up to 48hrs after the surge so its prob a good idea to keep :sex: (only once a day) for the next day or two - just to be on the safe side :)
> 
> best of luck sweetie :dust: :dust: xx

Oh Crap! Sounds good! Maybe I'll try to talk Mark into it again tonight! I will have to bribe him! LOL He said he is broke!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## majm1241

OK! Officially not Fertile anymore! :D :happydance: 

2wwa fn 10 days until testing! I am 2 or 3 dpo.

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo-1.jpg


----------



## NickyT75

Best of luck hunni :dust: :dust: you certainly get a gold star for effort this month!! xx


----------



## NickyT75

For April...

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/emotions/gold_star.jpg xx


----------



## majm1241

:rofl: Thanks! I hope it pays off! :dust: FXed! :hugs:


----------



## 123Deirdre

pic of baby at 12weeks 3 or 4 days :)
one of hands :)
 



Attached Files:







baby 12week.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 6









baby hands.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NickyT75

Lovely pics Dee :yipee: xx


----------



## hope&faith09

Gorgeous pics Dee! x x x


----------



## majm1241

OMG! I can't believe you are already THAT pregnant! LOL :hugs: I Love the pics! :kiss:


----------



## 123Deirdre

yep its been 13w already its crazy how fast it goes! Ill have to post a pic of my belly with no bump and then when i get a bump we'll be able to compare. OH said i have grown a little bit. Im still getting morning sickness :(


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> mumanddad -
> Little Mermaid - 15th March
> majm1241 - 20th March
> Wallie - 21st March
> LeaArr -
> ladybugg -
> wewantourmush -
> CedarWood -
> Chris77 -
> Lyns - (on a break)
> Reikibaby - (M.I.A)
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> hr.lr.07 - WTT until Feb
> 
> March
> Cocobelle
> 
> February
> Petitpas
> 
> January
> 123Deirdre, Subaru555
> 
> December
> PrettySakura
> 
> November
> Poshie :blue: Shmoo
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09 :pink:
> 
> August
> NickyT75 :pink: Shinning_Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx :blue: Hekate :blue: Indigo is an angel :angel: playing in the clouds :cry:
> 
> May
> Toby2 :blue: Laurie is here! Su11 :blue: Leo is here!
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here! Daisyduke :pink: Matilda is here!
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here! HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here!
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Friday 12th March Update *

Hi ladies :hi:

:dust: hope everyone is ok :hugs:

Huge congrats to Poshie who has just found out she is on team BLUE :blue: :happydance:

Special https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/thbabydust.gif to everyone who is due to test soon... lets see some more lovely :bfp:'s please girls :friends: 

Board is updated but can everyone else please let me know your revised testing dates? :flower: xx


----------



## noja

Hi all. Looking at the testing board there. Noja is officially off her break. As given that the witch got me today I guess I'll be testing again in about 32 days time....in or around the 16th April I guess.


----------



## Wallie

I'm not holding out much hope for this cycle, or any more for that matter. We got results of our FS tests today, details in journal but looks like we'll be getting help from the ACU with IVF/ICSI.


----------



## mumanddad

i am testing on the 12th of april and this is my first month of using softcups so please wish me luck x


----------



## NickyT75

mumanddad said:


> i am testing on the 12th of april and this is my first month of using softcups so please wish me luck x

Good luck hun! :dust: :dust: :dust:

we conceived our little girl using softcups :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

We were TTC unsuccessfully for 14 months then tried softcups & managed to get our :bfp: the 2nd month using them :cloud9: xx


----------



## mumanddad

thanks nicky that has really made me feel better about using them :D i hope they work for me :D


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi:

Good luck mumanddad with your softcups!

Chart update for Nicky ... :witch: got me Sunday (bah!), so my new poas testing date will be 7 April.

Hope everyone else is ok.

LM xx


----------



## majm1241

LittleMermaid said:


> :hi:
> 
> Good luck mumanddad with your softcups!
> 
> Chart update for Nicky ... :witch: got me Sunday (bah!), so my new poas testing date will be 7 April.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok.
> 
> LM xx

Stupid :witch: :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Am I still suppose to be getting these lines on my IC OV Test Strips?

Yesterday's at 7dpo:
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo-5.jpg

Today's at 8dpo:
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo-34.jpg


----------



## hope&faith09

April - Im not sure but when I was 10DPO i did an ov test and it was positive, I then did a positive pregnancy test as OV tests can pick up HCG. Maybe try POAS - fingers firmly crossed for you! 

x x x


----------



## subaru555

POAS POAS!!!! Looks like you might have your bfp hun!!


----------



## NickyT75

:test: :yipee: xx


----------



## majm1241

Lol I tested and it was bfn. :( Ff is messed up and I am between 7 & 9 dpo so still too early to test! I hope it's my month!!! :dust:


----------



## subaru555

Still early hun - I'd say give it 14dpo to save your tests hun, my bfp was 11dpo but at 9pm, the faintest line ever.


----------



## majm1241

Yeah, in December I got my :bfp: at 12dpo. At 10 dpo it was bfn.


----------



## NickyT75

Fingers crossed for you hun :dust: xx


----------



## majm1241

Thanks Sweetie!!! :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Majm, what strength are your tests? Cos 9dpo might be too early if they're not sensitive enough...


----------



## mumanddad

NickyT75 said:


> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> i am testing on the 12th of april and this is my first month of using softcups so please wish me luck x
> 
> Good luck hun! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> we conceived our little girl using softcups :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> We were TTC unsuccessfully for 14 months then tried softcups & managed to get our :bfp: the 2nd month using them :cloud9: xxClick to expand...

nicky did you use your softcups all month or just when you was ovulating?

Good luck Majm1241 i really hope this is your month


----------



## majm1241

petitpas said:


> Majm, what strength are your tests? Cos 9dpo might be too early if they're not sensitive enough...

I am not sure. I will look when I get home. I don't know how to check the Strengths and suff. :blush: can you explain about the strengths to me?


----------



## 123Deirdre

14weeks today girls! Cant beleive how fast it goes! 

Majm its usually on the box or in the instructions


----------



## petitpas

Hi majm,
Here's a good list of the sensitivity of different tests:
https://www.peeonastick.com/hpts.html

Basically, if you have a less sensitive test (say 50 or 100mlU) then your bfp will only appear when you have more hcg in your urine. I got a very very faint line at 9dpo, but it was a 10mlU test that I used. I only got the faintest of lines on a 25mlU the next day.


----------



## majm1241

Thanks ladies! :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

mumanddad said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mumanddad said:
> 
> 
> i am testing on the 12th of april and this is my first month of using softcups so please wish me luck x
> 
> Good luck hun! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> we conceived our little girl using softcups :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> We were TTC unsuccessfully for 14 months then tried softcups & managed to get our :bfp: the 2nd month using them :cloud9: xxClick to expand...
> 
> nicky did you use your softcups all month or just when you was ovulating?Click to expand...

we were TTC for 16 months hun so believe me... after that length of time you ONLY have :sex: when you are ovulating :rofl: xx


----------



## gailybaby

nto sure how i join your group ladies! ? new to b n b and so glad i foudn the site.. 

a little about me I am ttc #2, 1st pregnancy i had a premmie at 26 1/2 weeks 2005 becuase i had pre eclampsia, 2nd jsut ended in a m/c on 12th january and so we are back on the TTC train, I really wanted a 2010 baby so praying super hard that April is our month! Been TTC since August 09, been with DH since Novemebr 2002... so its time to start our little family hoping super hard for a little sticky bean this month!


----------



## majm1241

gailybaby said:


> nto sure how i join your group ladies! ? new to b n b and so glad i foudn the site..
> 
> a little about me I am ttc #2, 1st pregnancy i had a premmie at 26 1/2 weeks 2005 becuase i had pre eclampsia, 2nd jsut ended in a m/c on 12th january and so we are back on the TTC train, I really wanted a 2010 baby so praying super hard that April is our month! Been TTC since August 09, been with DH since Novemebr 2002... so its time to start our little family hoping super hard for a little sticky bean this month!

Welcome Sweetie!!! Team Ping is awesome!!! You will love it here!!!


----------



## majm1241

Ladies, we did it!!!! Got our :bfp: this morning!!! :happydance: It is a faint but not too faint where uou need to squint! You can see it quite perfectly! At my parents house on vacation and we can all see it!!! :hugs: I am on my iphone so I will post a pic asap!


----------



## majm1241

Here it is!!! :happydance: Trust me, you can see it so much better in person!!! :D

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo-35.jpg
https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo-42.jpg


----------



## petitpas

Hi Gailybaby! Sending you some :dust: as things have been going pretty well here over the last couple of months 

majm - yippedidoodaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! :wohoo:


----------



## LeaArr

Congratulations majm1241! You can TOTALLY see that line without squinting :happydance:

Sorry I have been so quiet lately. I finally have the ball rolling for my RMC testing. I am going for a scan today, CD3 bloods on Saturday, HSG next Thursday, and CD21 bloods on April 7. 

I am not sure if anyone knows this, but can I TTC in the same cycle that I have my HSG done? If so, my testing day will be April 14.


----------



## majm1241

petitpas said:


> Hi Gailybaby! Sending you some :dust: as things have been going pretty well here over the last couple of months
> 
> majm - yippedidoodaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! :wohoo:

:happydance: Thanks! :hugs:



LeaArr said:


> Congratulations majm1241! You can TOTALLY see that line without squinting :happydance:
> 
> Sorry I have been so quiet lately. I finally have the ball rolling for my RMC testing. I am going for a scan today, CD3 bloods on Saturday, HSG next Thursday, and CD21 bloods on April 7.
> 
> I am not sure if anyone knows this, but can I TTC in the same cycle that I have my HSG done? If so, my testing day will be April 14.

Thank You So Much Sweetie! :hugs:

GL on your Tests My Love! :dust:


----------



## mumanddad

yay congrats hun i am sooo happy for you x x x


----------



## 123Deirdre

yay congrats majm


----------



## majm1241

Thank You Ladies! :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

gailybaby said:


> nto sure how i join your group ladies! ? new to b n b and so glad i foudn the site..
> 
> a little about me I am ttc #2, 1st pregnancy i had a premmie at 26 1/2 weeks 2005 becuase i had pre eclampsia, 2nd jsut ended in a m/c on 12th january and so we are back on the TTC train, I really wanted a 2010 baby so praying super hard that April is our month! Been TTC since August 09, been with DH since Novemebr 2002... so its time to start our little family hoping super hard for a little sticky bean this month!

Hiya hun :hugs:

welcome to the team :)

best of luck & may your TTC journey be short & sweet :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## NickyT75

majm1241 said:


> Ladies, we did it!!!! Got our :bfp: this morning!!! :happydance: It is a faint but not too faint where uou need to squint! You can see it quite perfectly! At my parents house on vacation and we can all see it!!! :hugs: I am on my iphone so I will post a pic asap!

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! :wohoo: :headspin: :dance: :happydance:

OMG! April im sooooooooooooooo happy for you hun :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: xx


----------



## majm1241

Thank You Nicky!!! My edd is November 28th, 2010! I am SO Excited!!!! :hugs:

:happydance:


----------



## Wallie

Congratulations! Majm

I'm out yet again, started spotting last night and still am but I'll be onto cycle 20 this weekend. I'm due to get CD2 blood tests for FSH and then try and book and HSG. Some people get lucky on the cycle they get their HSG test LeaArr, so good luck!


----------



## majm1241

Wallie said:


> Congratulations! Majm
> 
> I'm out yet again, started spotting last night and still am but I'll be onto cycle 20 this weekend. I'm due to get CD2 blood tests for FSH and then try and book and HSG. Some people get lucky on the cycle they get their HSG test LeaArr, so good luck!

:hugs: Thanks My Love! GL wuth your tests Sweetie!


----------



## hope&faith09

Huge congrats April. x x x


----------



## majm1241

hope&faith09 said:


> Huge congrats April. x x x

Thank You So Much Sweetie! :hugs:

It's official! :happydance:

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo-37-1.jpg


----------



## 123Deirdre

majm1241 said:


> hope&faith09 said:
> 
> 
> Huge congrats April. x x x
> 
> Thank You So Much Sweetie! :hugs:
> 
> It's official! :happydance:
> 
> https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo-37-1.jpgClick to expand...

Its amazing how comforting that little word is compared to double lines


----------



## majm1241

It sure is! Lol


----------



## Cocobelle

Huge congrats Majm x


----------



## majm1241

Thank you Sweetie!!! :hugs:


----------



## NikkiCC

Hey Nicky!

So I just barely joined BnB and have been searching through the many threads for a great group of ladies to chit chat with! Well I think I found it!

Anyways! I just barely stopped my AF this evening. So I am on to waiting for O day! I am on my CD5. To give you a little background I am TTC #4 after my 3rd passed away from SIDS last year. So I am def nervous, afraid, excited and very guilty. So this is my second cycle trying, actually I should say my first cycle trying. Last cycle we decided last minute so I am not really sure if I timed everything right. This is also my first preg. charting. I dont even know how I got preg before without charting. I am temping for the first time, I bought OPKs and will be using those this cycle for my first time, and I was considering Preseed. 

So Nicky since you are trying out preseed. I was wondering if you need lubrication or not? See I get EWCM and all that so I don't really need it. However, I have heard so many success stories within a cycle or two. So I am just thinking about getting it and using a little bit or something to, like you said, help the little fellas along!

Anyways sorry for the long rant! 

Nikki


----------



## petitpas

Hey Nikki,
I used the UK version of preseed (conceiveplus, I think it's called), but mainly because I do need a lubricant anyway.
Good luck with your ttc and don't forget to put a link to your FF chart in your siggie if you've set that up already!


----------



## NickyT75

NikkiCC said:


> Hey Nicky!
> 
> So I just barely joined BnB and have been searching through the many threads for a great group of ladies to chit chat with! Well I think I found it!
> 
> Anyways! I just barely stopped my AF this evening. So I am on to waiting for O day! I am on my CD5. To give you a little background I am TTC #4 after my 3rd passed away from SIDS last year. So I am def nervous, afraid, excited and very guilty. So this is my second cycle trying, actually I should say my first cycle trying. Last cycle we decided last minute so I am not really sure if I timed everything right. This is also my first preg. charting. I dont even know how I got preg before without charting. I am temping for the first time, I bought OPKs and will be using those this cycle for my first time, and I was considering Preseed.
> 
> So Nicky since you are trying out preseed. I was wondering if you need lubrication or not? See I get EWCM and all that so I don't really need it. However, I have heard so many success stories within a cycle or two. So I am just thinking about getting it and using a little bit or something to, like you said, help the little fellas along!
> 
> Anyways sorry for the long rant!
> 
> Nikki

Hey hun :hi:

welcome to team Pingu :friends: sorry its taken me so long to reply - I havent been able to get online all day due to the server issues :dohh:

im sorry for your loss :hugs: but happy you are feeling up to trying again & I hope your TTC stay with us is short and sweet :dust:

I did try pre-seed for a while (I was TTC for 16 months so prob tried everything you could possibly imagine in that time) but I didnt really think it helped in my case - I had plenty of EWCM when I was ovulating so technically didnt need it but thought it couldnt hurt to give it a try iyswim?

The thing that finally gave me success was using softcups (not sure if you know what they are? & I dont really advise getting too hung up on techniques immediately as its way too stressful & just ends up being counter-productive if you try too hard :( but if you want more details after you've maybe given yourself a few cycles trying the "normal" way id be happy to explain) 

good luck sweetie :dust: xx


----------



## majm1241

Soft cups is what did it for me this time too! INVEST! They are worth it! Not expensive though! LOL


----------



## NickyT75

Hey everyone :hi:

im just popping in with a quick update to let you all know that hekate is pregnant again :happydance:

she (understandably) hasnt posted in here since tragically losing her little boy :cry: 

...but im sure you'll all join me in being over the moon for her :headspin: :yipee: :dance: :happydance: :headspin: :yipee: :dance: :happydance: :headspin: :yipee: :dance: :happydance: xxx


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> hekate - :bfp: :wohoo:
> mumanddad -
> Little Mermaid -
> majm1241 - :bfp: :wohoo:
> NikkiCC -
> Gailybaby -
> Wallie -
> LeaArr -
> ladybugg -
> CedarWood -
> Chris77 -
> Lyns - (on a break)
> Noja - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> 
> 
> March
> Cocobelle, majm1241, hekate
> 
> February
> Petitpas
> 
> January
> 123Deirdre, Subaru555
> 
> December
> PrettySakura
> 
> November
> Poshie :blue: Shmoo
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09 :pink:
> 
> August
> NickyT75 :pink: Shinning_Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx :blue: Hekate :blue: Indigo is an angel :angel: playing in the clouds :cry:
> 
> May
> Toby2 :blue: Laurie is here! Su11 :blue: Leo is here!
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here! Daisyduke :pink: Matilda is here!
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here! HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here!
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Tuesday 23rd March Update *

Hi ladies :hi:

:dust: hope everyone is ok :hugs:

Huge congrats to April & hekate on their recent :bfp:'s :happydance: :happydance:

Special https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/thbabydust.gif to everyone who is due to test soon... lets see some more lovely :bfp:'s please girls :friends: 

Board is sorta updated but ive been a bit rubbish again lately :shy: (sorry) so can everyone else please let me know if ive missed anything? :flower: 

Oooh & a big Pingu welcome to new members Gailybaby & NikkiCC :friends: xx


----------



## LeaArr

Yeah, but it's ok. I think it's time for me to move on anyway. Best of luck ladies. :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

LeaArr said:


> Yeah, but it's ok. I think it's time for me to move on anyway. Best of luck ladies. :happydance:

what do you mean hun? you dont wanna be part of the team any more? :shrug:

whats happened? are you ok? :hugs: xx


----------



## LeaArr

Sorry in advance for being so cryptic, but it's a rather long story and I don't feel like getting into details as I am at work and have already burst out crying twice (and my day hasn't even started). I am just going to leave it at some days are good, some days are bad, and today is bad.


----------



## NickyT75

:( im sorry hun

we are here if you need us :hug: xx


----------



## LeaArr

I have updated my journal.


----------



## majm1241

NickyT75 said:


> Hey everyone :hi:
> 
> im just popping in with a quick update to let you all know that hekate is pregnant again :happydance:
> 
> she (understandably) hasnt posted in here since tragically losing her little boy :cry:
> 
> ...but im sure you'll all join me in being over the moon for her :headspin: :yipee: :dance: :happydance: :headspin: :yipee: :dance: :happydance: :headspin: :yipee: :dance: :happydance: xxx

CONGRATS hekate!!! :happydance:



LeaArr said:


> Sorry in advance for being so cryptic, but it's a rather long story and I don't feel like getting into details as I am at work and have already burst out crying twice (and my day hasn't even started). I am just going to leave it at some days are good, some days are bad, and today is bad.

:hug: Hope you have a better rest of the day Sweetie!


----------



## hekate

NickyT75 said:


> Hey everyone :hi:
> 
> im just popping in with a quick update to let you all know that hekate is pregnant again :happydance:
> 
> she (understandably) hasnt posted in here since tragically losing her little boy :cry:
> 
> ...but im sure you'll all join me in being over the moon for her :headspin: :yipee: :dance: :happydance: :headspin: :yipee: :dance: :happydance: :headspin: :yipee: :dance: :happydance: xxx

aww hun! thanks so much sitting here crying! that's so nice of you!:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

hekate said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone :hi:
> 
> im just popping in with a quick update to let you all know that hekate is pregnant again :happydance:
> 
> she (understandably) hasnt posted in here since tragically losing her little boy :cry:
> 
> ...but im sure you'll all join me in being over the moon for her :headspin: :yipee: :dance: :happydance: :headspin: :yipee: :dance: :happydance: :headspin: :yipee: :dance: :happydance: xxx
> 
> aww hun! thanks so much sitting here crying! that's so nice of you!:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: dont mention it sweetheart :hugs:

im really happy for you :cloud9: & would love to keep in touch with your new journey :hugs: so im hoping you will continue to post in here to let us know how you are doing :friends: xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

:happydance: hekate ... congratulations hunni! xx

Sending :hugs: Learr xx

Welcome Gailybaby & NikkiCC!! :flower:

Nicky I will be poas-athon in/around 7 April! xx


----------



## majm1241

Is it just me being hormonal or are some of these ladies being ugly to this OP!?

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/298488-whatcha-think.html


----------



## majm1241

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## 123Deirdre

theyre being a tad harsh arent they!


----------



## majm1241

Yeah, I felt bad for her!!! :( So, I had to try to give her some hope! Lol


----------



## petitpas

OMG Nicky! Just realised how close you are to meeting your LO! How are you doing these days?


----------



## Cocobelle

Congratulations Hekate :happydance: I wish you a H&H 8 or so months!

Learr sorry you are having such a tough time right now :hugs:

And a big welcome to Gailybaby & NikkiCC!! :flower: you will soon feel quite at home here!

Nicky I also can't quite believe just how quickly time has gone for you, so exciting!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

to all other Pingus who are about to OV (swim :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: swim!) and to those who are soon to test, I hope this cycle is the one!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey ladies ... fingers crossed for all the pingu ladies testing this month x x x


----------



## LeaArr

majm1241 said:


> Is it just me being hormonal or are some of these ladies being ugly to this OP!?
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/298488-whatcha-think.html

They are being very mean! I can't believe how they just write her off like that! :grr: I love your post with the pictures to shut down the nay-sayers. :thumbup:


----------



## LeaArr

I have to take antibiotics as a preventitive measure for my HSG tomorrow. They are making my tummy so raw :sick:


----------



## majm1241

LeaArr said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Is it just me being hormonal or are some of these ladies being ugly to this OP!?
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/298488-whatcha-think.html
> 
> They are being very mean! I can't believe how they just write her off like that! :grr: I love your post with the pictures to shut down the nay-sayers. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks! I wanted to cry for her! Lol. I almost said something o them, but did not want drama! Lol


----------



## NickyT75

petitpas said:


> OMG Nicky! Just realised how close you are to meeting your LO! How are you doing these days?

Hi hun im good thanks for asking :friends:

I saw my MW on monday and she said baby is already engaged :shock: so it could literally happen anytime soon :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

LeaArr said:


> I have to take antibiotics as a preventitive measure for my HSG tomorrow. They are making my tummy so raw :sick:

Best of luck for tomorrow sweetheart :hugs: I hope its a lucky charm for you as ive heard lots of ladies get preg in the cycle they have this done :dust: xx


----------



## majm1241

LeaArr said:


> I have to take antibiotics as a preventitive measure for my HSG tomorrow. They are making my tummy so raw :sick:

GL Sweetie!!! :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

majm1241 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> Is it just me being hormonal or are some of these ladies being ugly to this OP!?
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/298488-whatcha-think.html
> 
> They are being very mean! I can't believe how they just write her off like that! :grr: I love your post with the pictures to shut down the nay-sayers. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I wanted to cry for her! Lol. I almost said something o them, but did not want drama! LolClick to expand...

That was pretty much my thoughts on it too!



NickyT75 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> I have to take antibiotics as a preventitive measure for my HSG tomorrow. They are making my tummy so raw :sick:
> 
> Best of luck for tomorrow sweetheart :hugs: I hope its a lucky charm for you as ive heard lots of ladies get preg in the cycle they have this done :dust: xxClick to expand...

Thanks hun! I hope so!


----------



## majm1241

NickyT75 said:


> petitpas said:
> 
> 
> OMG Nicky! Just realised how close you are to meeting your LO! How are you doing these days?
> 
> Hi hun im good thanks for asking :friends:
> 
> I saw my MW on monday and she said baby is already engaged :shock: so it could literally happen anytime soon :happydance: xxClick to expand...

Yay!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## 123Deirdre

13+4 and 15 weeks for comparison
What do u girlies think?
 



Attached Files:







13weeks + 4days.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2









15weeks.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## majm1241

I think you are adorable and beautiful!!! :kiss: look at that cure bump!!!


----------



## 123Deirdre

majm1241 said:


> I think you are adorable and beautiful!!! :kiss: look at that cure bump!!!


Oh u really think so? Lol thank you!
It is a little bump isnt it? Im not just imagining it?


----------



## majm1241

I mean't cute not cure! Lol

Yes, it is adorable!!!


----------



## NickyT75

123Deirdre said:


> 13+4 and 15 weeks for comparison
> What do u girlies think?

You look great hunni :happydance: lovely bump! :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

:wohoo: WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! im in the last box!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :mrgreen: xx


----------



## LeaArr

:wohoo:


----------



## Wallie

Well done Nicky, that's excellent and not long now!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Lyns

Hey Pingu's....sorry I'm long lapsed, but I just popped in to say hi!!! Been having a bit of a rough time with things healthwise which has meant we're not really TTC at the mo (whole story in my journal) but it's nice to see you all doing well.

Flipping heck Nicky....last box? Doesn't seem 2 minutes since you decided you'd *never *fall pregnant and now look at you! xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Its true... it felt like id never fall pregnant when I was here watchin everyone else getting their :bfp:'s every month & cheering them along but I finally got my wish and I still cant really believe it!! :cloud9: xx


----------



## majm1241

:hugs: The last box!!! :happydance: I can't wait until I get to see my baby's heartbeat!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Its gone pretty quiet around here again :(

hope everyone is ok :hugs:

do we have any updates? or does anyone have any new methods to try this month? :shrug: 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## majm1241

I hope everyone is doing well! We are still home on Vacation at my parent's house. We leave tomorrow! :( Jace is already crying. We are really hoping to PCS to Texas and move closer to home soon but then that means Mark would deploy in July for a year and miss the baby's birth. :( I'd rather just stick it out in Alabama for another year and move back home when 4th ID return from deployment next year! Then Mark would not go again! 

I know, nothing to do with baby talk but it is on my mind. 

I'm still getting super bloated with everything I eat, morning sickness is off and on through out the day, my bbs are SUPER sore, Lemons and Lemonade is SO YUMMY, I'm so tired and I have to potty ALL of the time!


----------



## majm1241

Here is from Last Week and This weeks! Pardon the Stretch marks, they are from my pregnancy with Jace. I am SO BLOATED this week! I look terrible!

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo-52-1.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo-7.jpg


----------



## mumanddad

hay ladies how are you all well i am official in the 2ww zone hehe 


well here are some pictures of my opks i think i got a deff positive on day 22 but the pictures range from day 19 till today day 23:
sorry for the crap quality
day 19
https://i767.photobucket.com/albums/xx314/Hayleigh-logansmummy/th_Day19.jpg

day 20
https://i767.photobucket.com/albums/xx314/Hayleigh-logansmummy/th_Day20.jpg

day 21wooooo hooo a faint pos
https://i767.photobucket.com/albums/xx314/Hayleigh-logansmummy/th_Day21.jpg

day 222 tests one at 8 am and one at midday

https://i767.photobucket.com/albums/xx314/Hayleigh-logansmummy/Day22.jpg

https://i767.photobucket.com/albums/xx314/Hayleigh-logansmummy/Day22again.jpg

day 23i did 2 tests to make sure i had stopped ovulating
https://i767.photobucket.com/albums/xx314/Hayleigh-logansmummy/th_day23again.jpg
https://i767.photobucket.com/albums/xx314/Hayleigh-logansmummy/th_Day23.jpg

what do u think?


----------



## noja

Hello all, lots of healthy looking bumps swinging about!
Nicky-I can't believe you're so close to your due date! Hope you're pampering yourself and bump lots!
HeKate, I am SOOOOO pleased for you, you deserve all the happiness in the world. 
I'm on cycle 2 of Clomid at the minute. Just past ovulation and have done as much as I can to try and make a baby. On the waiting list for IVF now...11 months which seems a reasonable amount of time for me to get my head round it and keep trying for another wee while. 

Stay strong ladies!


----------



## petitpas

Hi Hekate,
Don't think I congratulated you yet, so here goes:
:wohoo: :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS :wohoo: :wohoo:

Nicky,
Not much happening here - had a week of horrible, exhausting and increasing nausea :sick: culminating in a full day of miserable sofa-kipping yesterday wallowing in self-pity. Sent DH out and went to bed early, when at 11pm I got a call from friends. My DH was at theirs and within 20 seconds of arriving had let slip the news so they called to congratulate. They sent over some lime pickles they promised would help with the MS and this morning I had a breakfast of couscous and lime pickle. Weird, but with all the rest I got yesterday and last night it seemed to work because I had the most fabulous non-nauseous day! I managed to eat a good selection of dim sum (obviously not all of it as MS was still lurking under the surface) - yeay - and even had a proper dinner of roast chicken, potatoes and parsnips - oh joy! I feel all fed and relaxed for another week of madness at work now 

Hope all is well with you, Nicky, and that you have all the help you need so that you can put your feet up and take it easy on the home stretch! :kiss:

Majm, totally understand your homesickness. I wish you could have your cake AND eat it i.e. move to Texas right away with your DH by your side. On the other hand, a year is not too long and I am sure you will be plenty occupied with giving birth and all so time will fly by before you know it!!! :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Hey ladies :hi:

its so good to see you all popping back to update how you are doing :happydance:

Noja - im hoping the Clomid works its magic for you hun :dust:

mumanddad - here is some extra fertile baby dust for you :dust: hoping that you caught your ov 

petitpas - sorry you have been feeling rubbish hun :hugs: but yay for your roast dinner yesterday :happydance: it sounds lush!

April - you are looking great hun :) xx


----------



## majm1241

Thanks ladies! We are in the truck heading back to Alabama today! :( Oh well, it will be nice to be back in our house and in my own bed and not living out of a suit case. Lol

As for morning sickness, :sick: not feeling too good right now. Been feeling nauseeous andy a bit achey for over 12 hours straight. Also, tmi but I can't stop burping up last nights dinner and it is making the nausea worse! Lol


----------



## noja

All the best with your move Majm! Hope the nausea is bearable!


----------



## majm1241

Thanks! I'm trying to control it but so far not working.


----------



## noja

Poor you!


----------



## majm1241

Lol I know! I feel bad for myself too! I just want to be outta this truck already! 5 more hours! Ugh! :sick:


----------



## noja

Flip!:wacko: Hope you're off the truck now and doing ok. Good night :sleep:


----------



## majm1241

Not yet! Lol about another 3! :growlmad: Sweet Dreams! :hugs:


----------



## 123Deirdre

i hope ur nausea doesnt end as bad or go for as long as mine did! I was so over it. Its only just stopped this week


----------



## NickyT75

123Deirdre said:


> i hope ur nausea doesnt end as bad or go for as long as mine did! I was so over it. Its only just stopped this week

I hate to tell you this... but im still being sick now :dohh:

admittedly its much better than it was and although im still nauseous on a daily basis, I manage to go for 2-3 days in between being physically sick now :happydance: - but this has only been since about 33wks, before that I was sick every single day... up to 20 times a day in fact!! :saywhat: xx


----------



## noja

Between these MS stories:sick:, watching CH4's Extreme Parenting closely followed by One Born Every Minute I'm really beginning to convince myself that NOT being pregnant does have some bonuses!


----------



## LeaArr

When I found out my nephew was coming, I made a list of why it's better to be the auntie than the mommy, and the auntie list won out. :rofl: Not to say I don't want to be a mommy, but I am sure excited about being the auntie!!


----------



## petitpas

OMG Nicky! I can't even imagine how your pregnancy has been!
I'm just glad that I'm not actually vomiting. Just feeling really :sick:, fleeing food, and burping a lot friends: majm)
The good news for you is that the sickness should be ending soon!!!


----------



## majm1241

123Deirdre said:


> i hope ur nausea doesnt end as bad or go for as long as mine did! I was so over it. Its only just stopped this week

Thanks! I was doing god today until about 10 mins ago. Now it's back! :sick: LOL Good sign though I guess! LOL



NickyT75 said:


> 123Deirdre said:
> 
> 
> i hope ur nausea doesnt end as bad or go for as long as mine did! I was so over it. Its only just stopped this week
> 
> I hate to tell you this... but im still being sick now :dohh:
> 
> admittedly its much better than it was and although im still nauseous on a daily basis, I manage to go for 2-3 days in between being physically sick now :happydance: - but this has only been since about 33wks, before that I was sick every single day... up to 20 times a day in fact!! :saywhat: xxClick to expand...

Oh my! I fear that may happen to me!!! My mom stayed sick with all 3 of us girls through out her entire pregnancies! Maybe I am having a girl! :wink: I did not have like this with Jace.



noja said:


> Between these MS stories:sick:, watching CH4's Extreme Parenting closely followed by One Born Every Minute I'm really beginning to convince myself that NOT being pregnant does have some bonuses!

:haha: 



LeaArr said:


> When I found out my nephew was coming, I made a list of why it's better to be the auntie than the mommy, and the auntie list won out. :rofl: Not to say I don't want to be a mommy, but I am sure excited about being the auntie!!

:rofl:


----------



## majm1241

petitpas said:


> OMG Nicky! I can't even imagine how your pregnancy has been!
> I'm just glad that I'm not actually vomiting. Just feeling really :sick:, fleeing food, and burping a lot friends: majm)
> The good news for you is that the sickness should be ending soon!!!

:friends: I feel you! LOL


----------



## majm1241

Just booked my first appointment! It's on April 22nd @ 1:00 p.m.!!! :happydance: She also told me that she spoke with the doctor and because I have had 3 miscarriages in the past, they are prescribing me some kind of suppository :blush: to take twice a day. Never heard of them before but it is suppose to help me not miscarry. :D 

I also found out that the clinic I am going to gives FREE 3D/4D Ultrasounds to the Military! I am so excited about that!!! :D


----------



## NickyT75

Well it was a full moon last night & apparently its supposed to send a lot of pregnant women into labour...?

so I was quite worried when I got woke up at 1:45am with pains :argh:

im still getting them on & off now (thats why im up so early) but im thinking they are just braxton hicks as they are irregular...

will keep you posted if they turn into anything more serious :friends: xx


----------



## Cocobelle

NickyT75 said:


> I hate to tell you this... but im still being sick now :dohh:
> 
> admittedly its much better than it was and although im still nauseous on a daily basis, I manage to go for 2-3 days in between being physically sick now :happydance: - but this has only been since about 33wks, before that I was sick every single day... up to 20 times a day in fact!! :saywhat: xx

I can fully sympathise with you Nicky as my last pregnancy was exactly the same, I was still being sick in labour. I couldn't leave the house without a tupperware (and lid) in case I was caught out as I managed to throw up all over myself on the bus to work once, it just came without warning! It put me off EVER wanting to be pregnant again but luckily this time it s totally different and I just feel a bit queasy late afternoon, early evening. 

Not long to go now Nicky, so exciting!

Majm, brilliant news about your freebie scans, I have been asked to volunteer my bump and take part in a training course for sonographers when I will be about 24 weeks so I will be having extra free scans too, although not sure at this stage exactly what that entails as I am waiting on my info pack to arrive.

I also just want to send out bucket loads of :dust: for all our Pingus who will be testing in the next few days/weeks. I am hoping to see a bumper load of :bfp:

xxx


----------



## noja

Love the new photo Nicki! You never know, maybe baby wants to meet mummy already. Keep us posted:thumbup:


----------



## noja

Nobody home today? 
Oh well, hope you're all doing well. Nicki, hope the pains have stopped and you're feeling ok.


----------



## NickyT75

im here :hi:

how are you hunni :kiss: xx


----------



## noja

I'm doing good Nicki, just had the old leggies waxed-ouch! Feeling quite girlie now again, was convinced I was the missing link in the evolutionary chain for a while! How are you? did your cramps stop?


----------



## noja

BTW Nicki, heading to A place called Hornby in Lancs for a baptism soon, is that near Cumbria or os English Geog completely off the radar?!


----------



## randomxx

hello pingu ladies just popping by really quickly to let you all know that on the 21st of March i gave birth to my gorgeous little boy Lewis! my contractions started at midnight on the friday night and i gave birth at 3.54am on the Sunday morning using only G&A! Things are really hectic just now with visitors and trying to get into a routine! 

loads of baby dust to all TTC and good luck to Nicky hope you have an easy labour hun and aren't waiting too long now until you see your little one! xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

noja said:


> I'm doing good Nicki, just had the old leggies waxed-ouch! Feeling quite girlie now again, was convinced I was the missing link in the evolutionary chain for a while! How are you? did your cramps stop?

:rofl: dont get me started on the hairy leg situation... I havent been able to reach mine for weeks now due to the SPD so I have to get my hubby to do them for me but they are in definate need of some attention now that my little girls due date is fast approaching :blush:

The cramps died down thanks :) have been getting them intermittently for the past couple of days but its all good :happydance: as it means my womb is getting some practice in for the main event :happydance: 

I saw my consultant today and my baby is "deeply engaged" so if she isnt already here by then... he is planning to start the eviction process on 21st of April by giving me a sweep :happydance: so less than 3wks and counting now till I get to meet my little one! :happydance: xx


----------



## randomxx

also big congratulations to Hekate i'm so happy for you hun xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

randomxx said:


> hello pingu ladies just popping by really quickly to let you all know that on the 21st of March i gave birth to my gorgeous little boy Lewis! my contractions started at midnight on the friday night and i gave birth at 3.54am on the Sunday morning using only G&A! Things are really hectic just now with visitors and trying to get into a routine!
> 
> loads of baby dust to all TTC and good luck to Nicky hope you have an easy labour hun and aren't waiting too long now until you see your little one! xxxx

Hiya hunni :hi:

its good to see you again :happydance: huge congratulations on the birth of your little boy :happydance: can we see a pic of him pleeeeeeeeease? :flower: xx


----------



## NickyT75

noja said:


> BTW Nicki, heading to A place called Hornby in Lancs for a baptism soon, is that near Cumbria or os English Geog completely off the radar?!

Just googled this and its about 85 miles away from where I live hun xx


----------



## noja

Fab news Random!! Welcome to the world little Lewis! What weight was he? Is he COMPLETELY gorgeous? (I know he is, I just want to give you a chance to tell us exactly how handsome and amazing he is!:winkwink:) 
Oh, scary and exciting when you talk about the main event Nicki! Can't wait to hear all about her when she arrives (you do have a pink ticker don' t you or is that my imagination?)
Just booked a night in a hotel in Belfast for DH and I before we fly over to his family on Sunday, can't really afford it but sure what the hey0you gotta live sometimes! :dohh:


----------



## noja

85 miles not completely off the radar, haven't completely humiliated myself me thinks!:haha:


----------



## NickyT75

NickyT75 said:


> *Testing!!!*
> 
> Noja - 10th April
> mumanddad -
> Little Mermaid -
> NikkiCC -
> Gailybaby -
> Wallie -
> LeaArr -
> ladybugg -
> CedarWood -
> Chris77 -
> Lyns - (on a break)
> Sprat - (on a break)
> Krissi - NTNP
> 
> 
> March
> Cocobelle, majm1241, hekate
> 
> February
> Petitpas
> 
> January
> 123Deirdre, Subaru555
> 
> December
> PrettySakura
> 
> November
> Poshie :blue: Shmoo
> 
> September
> Hope&faith09 :pink:
> 
> August
> NickyT75 :pink: Shinning_Star
> 
> July
> Randomxx :blue: Lewis is here! Hekate :blue: Indigo is an angel :angel: playing in the clouds :cry:
> 
> May
> Toby2 :blue: Laurie is here! Su11 :blue: Leo is here!
> 
> March
> Jem_5500 :blue: Oliver is here! Daisyduke :pink: Matilda is here!
> 
> February
> Anababe :blue: Logan is here! HoneySunshine :pink: Evie Bluebell is here! Reedy :blue: Finley Christopher is here!
> 
> November 08
> NikiJJones :blue: Gwydion is here!!
> 
> August 08
> SammieLouize :pink: Layla Louise is here! xxxJacquixxx :blue: Leo is here! Rah :pink: Isobelle Neve is here!
> 
> July 08
> Shining Star :pink: Olivia is here! Owo, LittleBee :blue: Lois is here!

 

*Thursday 1st April Update *

Hi ladies :hi:

:dust: hope everyone is ok :hugs:

Huge congrats to Randomxx on the birth of her little boy Lewis :happydance: :happydance:

Special https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/thbabydust.gif to everyone who is due to test soon... lets see some more lovely :bfp:'s please girls :friends: 

Board is sorta updated but ive been a bit rubbish again lately :shy: (sorry) so can everyone else please let me know if ive missed anything? :flower: 

Oooh & a big Pingu welcome to new members Gailybaby & NikkiCC :friends: **where have you gone??* :rofl:

are there any more updates ladies? :kiss: xx


----------



## noja

Guess you better my testing date down as 10 April but in actual fact I won't be testing, have given up on that expensive activity, now I just sit back and wait for the witch to get me! :coffee:


----------



## 123Deirdre

laying on the lounge, just felt fetus twice. two kick/pops


----------



## noja

Could I get the new Pingu siggy please, I did try to put it on a while ago but couldn't do it :shrug:, would like to try again.


----------



## noja

Could be harbouring a future wallabie in there Deirdre! May I ask how you managed to get such as Irish name being an Australian?


----------



## randomxx

to me he is absolutely gorgeous! he's got such a wee boy face if that makes sense lol! he was 7lb 8oz he's very long when he actually straightens his legs hes forever got them pulled up lol! he's very content and rarely cries hes also very alert! he's on 4oz bottles every 4 hours so im still getting plenty of sleep thankfully lol!
 



Attached Files:







Photo0025.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 123Deirdre

lol maybe!
Ummmmmmmm my name hmmmmm,dad mentioned it and mum just loved it. Dad's a pommy mums all aus.
My sister is Danika (da-knee-car).


----------



## noja

You sound like a very multicultural family!


----------



## 123Deirdre

i do love my name, ive never managed to meet another Deirdre :)


----------



## NickyT75

randomxx said:


> to me he is absolutely gorgeous! he's got such a wee boy face if that makes sense lol! he was 7lb 8oz he's very long when he actually straightens his legs hes forever got them pulled up lol! he's very content and rarely cries hes also very alert! he's on 4oz bottles every 4 hours so im still getting plenty of sleep thankfully lol!

OMG!! hunni he is absolutely adorable!! :cloud9: well done! :happydance: xx


----------



## noja

It's not just you Random, he IS absolutley gorgeous!!! Now, from where do we order the well-behaved babies? :haha:


----------



## NickyT75

noja said:


> Could I get the new Pingu siggy please, I did try to put it on a while ago but couldn't do it :shrug:, would like to try again.

will have a look & see if I can work out how to post the link for you - but be warned... im rubbish at this technical stuff so it prob wont work :blush: :rofl: xx


----------



## noja

Deirdre, Let me know if you ever come to Ireland, I can introduce to LOADS of them. She was a heroine from Irish mythology, renowned for her beauty. She was betrothed to the Irish High king but ran off with a handsome young warrior who the king later had put to death. She then died of a broken heart and was known as Deirdre of the Sorrows. It's the most beautiful story. ..Maybe you already knew all this-sorry!


----------



## NickyT75

I think this code should work if you remove the ** from each end xx

**https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/teampingu-1.png**


----------



## noja

Yippee! Ta Nicki :flower:


----------



## 123Deirdre

thank u noja.i like that story. i knew it had something to do with sorrow. That sounds like a beautiful story :)


----------



## noja

Well you know us romantic old Irish, love a good story-and a pint of guinness!:drunk:


----------



## noja

Night-night ladies, :sleep: for Noja.


----------



## hope&faith09

Huge congrats Random ... he is gorgous.

Nicky your so close now! Cant wait to see our next pingu baby! 

Good luck to everyone testing this month fingers crossed for some BFP's!!!

x x x Sarah x x x


----------



## petitpas

Random - your little guy is adoooooooooorable!

Nicky - are you waiting for the next full moon now?


----------



## NickyT75

petitpas said:


> Nicky - are you waiting for the next full moon now?

hopefully she will be here before then :happydance: 

the next full moon is April 28th but im getting a sweep on the 21st (if she isnt already here) :happydance: 

Hi Sarah hunni :hi:

how are things with you? havent seen you around for a while, hope you are ok :hugs: xx


----------



## noja

What's a sweep Nicki! 
Hi Sarah, how are you keeping? How's bump?!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey Noja - Im ok, just tired looking forward to the 30th of April when Uni should be all done and dusted (fingers firmlyy crossed!) and then I can look forward to meeting my little girl, she is fine - growing well altho my midwife is getting concerend she is growing big so may need a growth scan soon just to see exactly whats going on! 

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Wallie

Hi :wave: ladies,

Not been on this thread for a while but now up to date. Congratulations Random on the birth of Lewis and HeKate congratulations on your :bfp:

Can't wait on you having your little girl Nicky and also H&F. :hugs:

I had an HSG this cycle, so I'm hoping I get my long awaited :bfp: but who knows! Should be due to test around the 17th April, if I make it that long. 

However I have had an appt through to discuss IUI/IVF which is 26/4, so I wonder what will happen then. Anyway we are getting closer to our :bfp: but it's just taking so long - yawn!


----------



## NickyT75

noja said:


> What's a sweep Nicki!

it encourages you to go into labour hun :)



> Membrane sweeping is done by your midwife or doctor. While internally examining you, he or she will simply sweep a finger around the neck of your womb (cervix). The aim is to separate the membranes around your baby from your cervix. This releases hormones called prostaglandins, which may kick-start your labour. A membrane sweep increases the likelihood that labour will start within 48 hours

 xx


----------



## NickyT75

Wallie I have everything crossed for you this month as ive heard lots of ladies got their :bfp:'s the same cycle they had HSG's done :dust: xx


----------



## majm1241

Wallie said:


> Hi :wave: ladies,
> 
> Not been on this thread for a while but now up to date. Congratulations Random on the birth of Lewis and HeKate congratulations on your :bfp:
> 
> Can't wait on you having your little girl Nicky and also H&F. :hugs:
> 
> I had an HSG this cycle, so I'm hoping I get my long awaited :bfp: but who knows! Should be due to test around the 17th April, if I make it that long.
> 
> However I have had an appt through to discuss IUI/IVF which is 26/4, so I wonder what will happen then. Anyway we are getting closer to our :bfp: but it's just taking so long - yawn!


FXed Sweetie! :dust:


----------



## petitpas

fx fx for lots more bfps and easy deliveries with happy healthy babies!!!


----------



## 123Deirdre

one wall of babies room. Still needs some more paint but its a start :)
 



Attached Files:







04042010020.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NickyT75

Guess what Pingus....................?

Im officially full term today!! :headspin: :dance: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: xx


----------



## majm1241

Cute Deirdre!!! Love the room!!!

Nicky!!! Yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wallie

:happydance:Well done Nicky, that's fabulous news!


----------



## Cocobelle

Well done Nicky, let the count down begin!


----------



## NickyT75

Where have all the TTC Pingus disappeared to? :shrug:

we want to hear about how you are all getting on... :dust: xx


----------



## LeaArr

TBH with you babe, it's hard to come in here some days. I am really happy for you and your pregnancies, but it's hard to read about sometimes and I have found when I do ask a TTC question, it tends to get overlooked.

edited to add: I didn't say that to make anyone feel bad about being here. We are all Pingus and this is a great thread with great people :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## NickyT75

> TBH with you babe, it's hard to come in here some days. I am really happy for you and your pregnancies, but it's hard to read about sometimes and I have found when I do ask a TTC question, it tends to get overlooked.

Where have you asked a question that has been overlooked...?

I for one would NEVER not answer anyone who asked a direct question :hugs:

It saddens me that you feel this way :( xx


----------



## majm1241

Here is my progress so far. I hate pic 5 Weeks because those jeans are horrible and make me look weird! :haha: In pic 6 Weeks, excuse the poor lighting in my room and messy nap hair.

https://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo-44.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo-7-1.jpghttps://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a110/aprilandjace/Journey%202%20My%20BFP%20and%20Beyond/photo-6-1.jpg


----------



## majm1241

LeaArr said:


> TBH with you babe, it's hard to come in here some days. I am really happy for you and your pregnancies, but it's hard to read about sometimes and I have found when I do ask a TTC question, it tends to get overlooked.
> 
> edited to add: I didn't say that to make anyone feel bad about being here. We are all Pingus and this is a great thread with great people :hugs: :kiss:

I'm sorry. :( :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

LeaArr said:


> TBH with you babe, it's hard to come in here some days. I am really happy for you and your pregnancies, but it's hard to read about sometimes and I have found when I do ask a TTC question, it tends to get overlooked.
> 
> edited to add: I didn't say that to make anyone feel bad about being here. We are all Pingus and this is a great thread with great people :hugs: :kiss:

Booboo on us for ignoring you!!!!:grr:

Which reminds me, how are the stakes at the moment? Have you had any news yet? ...will wander over to your journal...


----------



## LeaArr

NickyT75 said:


> TBH with you babe, it's hard to come in here some days. I am really happy for you and your pregnancies, but it's hard to read about sometimes and I have found when I do ask a TTC question, it tends to get overlooked.
> 
> Where have you asked a question that has been overlooked...?
> 
> I for one would NEVER not answer anyone who asked a direct question :hugs:
> 
> It saddens me that you feel this way :( xxClick to expand...

It's not too big of a deal, I was always able to find answers. I can understand with all the excitement in here that a few posts may, without intention, go overlooked. :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

majm1241 said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> TBH with you babe, it's hard to come in here some days. I am really happy for you and your pregnancies, but it's hard to read about sometimes and I have found when I do ask a TTC question, it tends to get overlooked.
> 
> edited to add: I didn't say that to make anyone feel bad about being here. We are all Pingus and this is a great thread with great people :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> I'm sorry. :( :hugs:Click to expand...

No worries hun :hugs: :friends:


----------



## LeaArr

petitpas said:


> LeaArr said:
> 
> 
> TBH with you babe, it's hard to come in here some days. I am really happy for you and your pregnancies, but it's hard to read about sometimes and I have found when I do ask a TTC question, it tends to get overlooked.
> 
> edited to add: I didn't say that to make anyone feel bad about being here. We are all Pingus and this is a great thread with great people :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> Booboo on us for ignoring you!!!!:grr:
> 
> Which reminds me, how are the stakes at the moment? Have you had any news yet? ...will wander over to your journal...Click to expand...

I wish I had news for you. I have one more blood test then I need to make an appointment to go over all the results with the FS. The only thing I have been told so far is that I don't have an immunity against rubella and I had to get my MMR vaccine.


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi:

Sorry Ive not be writing anything of late ... mega stressful :wacko: at work recently :cry: and just trying to get through this week in the ever impossible vein hope of something becoming positive iykwim! Ive been dipping in/out and reading/making sure all are doing ok, but just not felt like posting much - sorry - but I am thinking about you all! 

But like LeaArr said its just diff sometimes :shrug: 

That I guess and and Im still reeeling from being fobbed off by both FS and GP! (... take a holiday, my arse :hissy:!)

At least I have my acupuncture sessions now and Im topping up on lots of herbs and vitamins!

9 dpo and counting ...


----------



## Su11

Hey Pingus :wave:

Sorry ive been absent for a while.

Hope everyones ok.

Lots of :dust: to you all :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Big :hug: to LM and LeaArr xx

Hiya Su babe :hi: its great to see you

April you look fab hun :) 

Hi Petitpas :hi: how are you getting on? xx


----------



## Lyns

Well, I've been a bit quiet....same reasons really. I've had a lot of problems going on healthwise, and just don't seem to know that many people in here anymore, so when I have popped and said hi, only really the real oldies (bless you guys....I don't mean age-wise and you know that) have responded back. And I guess that because so many have joined, got pregant, moved on and even more joined......that no one knows me anymore:dohh:.

Sometimes, for me, it is hard coming in here, cos so many of you are pregnant now, and we have been trying so long, and lost so much, and now not even being physically able to try at all at the moment...well its *truly *not that I resent anyone for what they have, but it can make me quite upset at what life has done to us. I don't want to turn bitter.....and sometimes it feels as though I'm just a stones throw away from that. I would hate any of you to think that I was targetting that at you.:hugs:

Pingu's is and always has been the best support thread there is....but sometimes I just can't face the boards in general! But I do miss the good times xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

:( I really wish there was some way to make all you poor ladies feel better :(

I know its hard watching others join... get preg... then have their babies while you feel like you are being left behind... it happened to me for a long time too remember so I truly DO understand :hugs:

but by not posting in here - YOU are distancing yourselves from what has been a valuable support network :(

Im not sure if I should even write this as my hormones are all over the place :cry: but I hate the fact that TTCers feel like they arent part of the thread any more - just because lots of us were lucky enough to get pregnant :cry:

we all have different stories to tell and for the most part this hasnt come easy to any of us :( so as difficult as it may be for you... if you try to look at it from our perspective we are being shunned because we were lucky enough to get what we've wanted so much... :cry:

but in reality - none of this means we have changed our feelings towards any of the ladies who are still struggling on and trying to get pregnant iyswim? we are still the same people & we still care about what goes on in our friends lives

We havent done anything wrong... yet it kinda feels like we have :cry:

I started this thread a long long time ago and up until recently all the members have been supportive & happy for each other, wanting to know details of each others pregnancies as it gave TTCers hope but all the PMA has vanished and no matter how hard I try to keep things afloat it seems you have all lost interest :cry:

I dont expect any of you to be able to understand any of this :( but once you get pregnant and you think its gonna be the happiest time of your life you will realise that people you thought were your friends will avoid you & resent you which will leave you feeling very bewildered and lonely :cry: 

Its fantastic to get your long awaited :bfp: but it certainly comes at a price :( xx


----------



## LeaArr

I feel really blessed to have you as a friend, and I can't express how happy I am for you and your pregnancy. You deserve this so much Nicky! 

I hope you don't think I am wandering because I don't share your joy. I didn't express myself very well in my post, I have to admit. 

I am going to try to make more of an effort to come in here, not only to share my story, but hopefully to encourage more TTCers to come in to/return to this thread. :friends:

Lyns, you have been through so much. You are so strong, much stronger than I think I would have been in the same situations :hugs: I understand your need to keep distance and balance in your life right now.


----------



## Lyns

I thought really long and hard before I posted Nicky darling, because the one thing I *really *don't want, is you or anyone to feel it's because of them, that I don't come in so often....it isn't. It's because of me. But sadly that doesn't mean I can switch it on and off, because it just doesn't work like that...much as I'd like it too. 

I guess the best description I can really give, is the old phrase "If you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen" Well, for me....I guess its just a tad too warm for me in here nowadays.....not because of anything that you, or the other girls do, say or don't say....but because things and feelings have changed for *me.* 

OK, I could try and swallow it and come in....but I know that then, I would end up feeling bitter towards some people who truly didn't deserve it. So by staying away, I'm trying to *stop *something unfair happening....thats totally down to me.

When I was pregnant with Morgandie, my SIL lost 2 babies, 1 mc and 1 ectopic, in pretty quick succession....and was told not try again for at least 6 months. She phoned me and apologised and said she loved me, but she couldn't cope with seeing me. It upset her too much. All she wanted was her babies back or to be pregnant again, and she couldn't have either. Yet I had what she wanted so badly.....and she wanted to love me, and love the baby...and the best way she could do that was by staying away. I didn't see her again until I'd given birth...but that was OK. I feel like that now.....I'd rather love you all from a slight distance that somehow be bitter towards you all by forcing myself to be close to it all. I so hope you can understand that.

Please please know.....the very last thing I ever want is anyone else to feel bad.....but I can't make myself feel even worse in the process of trying not too....with all I am coping with right now, I just wanna be able to chat to those closest to me, when I feel the time is right for me. I suppose it may seem slightly selfish.....I think of it more as self-protection!

I hope you know I still love you so much and am so looking forward to meeting your little miss....and the rest of you :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Have PM'd you Lyns babe :hugs:

Your situation is an entirely different kettle of fish & you now know that my post wasnt aimed at you

I think of you every day babe & would much prefer us to keep in contact privately via txt/PM as we have been doing :kiss: so even tho the others might not see you posting very often I still know you are OK :friends:

Love you loads xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Didnt mean to upset anyone here ... I just havent had anything to say lately is all :shrug:

As I said work has been kinda stressful of late, and ive been so tired of it tbh, and I guess just dipping in/out has been enough to keep me updated on everyone even if not feeling like talking (hmmm #-o diff to explain, but Im sure you understand, or I hope so anyway)!

Note to self: "must try harder" :shy:

xx


----------



## petitpas

NickyT75 said:


> Big :hug: to LM and LeaArr xx
> 
> Hiya Su babe :hi: its great to see you
> 
> April you look fab hun :)
> 
> Hi Petitpas :hi: how are you getting on? xx

OUF! I feel a little awkward posting in the midst of such emotion... but hey, someone's gotta break the ice...:shrug:

So yep, not much I can report on at the mo except that work is really stressing me out and the more tired and stressed I get, the more vile the vomit taste in my mouth becomes. :haha: Plus, it doesn't help that I am having to fold the tops of my trousers down because I can't close them. It's all fat and no bump, though! :dohh:

I am awaiting a number of appointments at the moment. Tomorrow I have an appointment at the hospital with a haematologist. I need to go on heparin injections due to my clotting problems. The main advantage is that it can save my life by preventing another Pulmonary Embolism. If it only prevents a DVT, that stops me from having to go on the pesky Warfarin for life. And hopefully it will help keep this little donkey safe because my genetic clotting factor gives me double the risk of having an m/c. :growlmad:
Next week I am seeing the midwife again. Does anyone know whether they have dopplers in their office and whether it is worth me having a cheeky cry on them to get them to try and hear a heartbeat? 
The week after that it's the obstetrician to discuss my 'risky' care.
Then finally, the next week on the 28th I have my first scan. Seems like an age away!

How are you doing? Any more mid-night twinges?


----------



## Wallie

Sorry I don't come on here often, I usually update with my testing dates but that's about it. I find that even though this is a ttc thread everyone still posts when they are pregnant. Maybe that's the problem, us ttc'ers find it hard to keep coming here. I know that I can't go into the announcement section and I've never yet ventured to even 1st trimester :blush:.

Anyway I'll pop in now and again :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

petitpas said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Big :hug: to LM and LeaArr xx
> 
> Hiya Su babe :hi: its great to see you
> 
> April you look fab hun :)
> 
> Hi Petitpas :hi: how are you getting on? xx
> 
> OUF! I feel a little awkward posting in the midst of such emotion... but hey, someone's gotta break the ice...:shrug:
> 
> So yep, not much I can report on at the mo except that work is really stressing me out and the more tired and stressed I get, the more vile the vomit taste in my mouth becomes. :haha: Plus, it doesn't help that I am having to fold the tops of my trousers down because I can't close them. It's all fat and no bump, though! :dohh:
> 
> I am awaiting a number of appointments at the moment. Tomorrow I have an appointment at the hospital with a haematologist. I need to go on heparin injections due to my clotting problems. The main advantage is that it can save my life by preventing another Pulmonary Embolism. If it only prevents a DVT, that stops me from having to go on the pesky Warfarin for life. And hopefully it will help keep this little donkey safe because my genetic clotting factor gives me double the risk of having an m/c. :growlmad:
> Next week I am seeing the midwife again. Does anyone know whether they have dopplers in their office and whether it is worth me having a cheeky cry on them to get them to try and hear a heartbeat?
> The week after that it's the obstetrician to discuss my 'risky' care.
> Then finally, the next week on the 28th I have my first scan. Seems like an age away!
> 
> How are you doing? Any more mid-night twinges?Click to expand...

Hiya hun

Im not sure how far on you are? as your ticker doesnt appear to be working? but MW's usually wont attempt to look for the heartbeat any earlier than 16wks as it can be too difficult to find and just causes you to worry if they dont find it :hugs:

Good luck for your appt tomorrow :hugs: xx


----------



## petitpas

Yikes! Bad ticker - bad!
I'm 9weeks and 5 days today. Thanks for letting me know about the midwife. Won't embarrass myself for nothing now ;-)


----------



## NickyT75

Wallie said:


> Sorry I don't come on here often, I usually update with my testing dates but that's about it. I find that even though this is a ttc thread everyone still posts when they are pregnant. Maybe that's the problem, us ttc'ers find it hard to keep coming here. I know that I can't go into the announcement section and I've never yet ventured to even 1st trimester :blush:.
> 
> Anyway I'll pop in now and again :hugs:

I dont know what to suggest :shrug:

im sorry that some of you are upset by pregnant people posting in here :( as far as im concerned we are a group of friends who are/were all trying to get pregnant... so I dont see how successfully getting pregnant would mean that you were no longer welcome here? :shrug:

Plus - as im the founder of this thread & obviously pregnant it would be hypocritical of me to continue running the thread :dohh:

Maybe Team Pingu has run its course?? :cry: 

I dont want anyone to feel pushed out :nope: & it appears thats what is happening so perhaps I will ask for the thread to be closed to prevent upsetting anyone else :cry:

Thanks to everyone who has been supportive over the years & im truly sorry to anyone that has been upset :hugs:


----------



## 123Deirdre

i had a feeling this debate would end in tears and heartbreak. Not fair! i like reading how the ttc's and pregnancy's are all going. But this isnt about what i want :( 
iby the way my baby is a little girl.


----------



## NickyT75

123Deirdre said:


> i had a feeling this debate would end in tears and heartbreak. Not fair! i like reading how the ttc's and pregnancy's are all going. But this isnt about what i want :(
> iby the way my baby is a little girl.

Congratulations sweetheart :happydance: im so happy for you :happydance: xx

*edited to add - I will wait to see what the general conscensus is before deciding whether or not to close the thread :hugs: but if people would be more comfortable we could maybe start a new thread for Pingu graduates? that way we can still keep in touch :hugs: xx


----------



## Lyns

NickyT75 said:


> I will wait to see what the general conscensus is before deciding whether or not to close the thread :hugs: but if people would be more comfortable we could maybe start a new thread for Pingu graduates? that way we can still keep in touch :hugs: xx

Why not have both? I think it would be a real shame for it to be lost. I don't see that anyone should be 'kicked out' and I would hope that the pregnant or mummy Pingu's would still pop in, but a graduate Pingu thread would give everyone somewhere to post about the finer points of pregnancy, that may be a bit much for the TTC'ers and LTTTCer's to see all the time.

Congrats 123 Dierdre :pink: x


----------



## NickyT75

Lyns said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> I will wait to see what the general conscensus is before deciding whether or not to close the thread :hugs: but if people would be more comfortable we could maybe start a new thread for Pingu graduates? that way we can still keep in touch :hugs: xx
> 
> Why not have both? I think it would be a real shame for it to be lost. I don't see that anyone should be 'kicked out' and I would hope that the pregnant or mummy Pingu's would still pop in, but a graduate Pingu thread would give everyone somewhere to post about the finer points of pregnancy, that may be a bit much for the TTC'ers and LTTTCer's to see all the time.
> 
> Congrats 123 Dierdre :pink: xClick to expand...

yeah but who will look after the TTC thread? obviously not me coz im pregnant & none of the TTCers take a very active role in here or id be happy to sit back & let them take control :coffee:

any suggestions welcome? :kiss: xx


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Deirdre! :hugs:

I honestly don't know what to say except that I'm sorry for posting my preggo pics and stuff. I don't want to be the cause of someone feeling upset. :shrug: :hug:


----------



## subaru555

Nicky I think a grad thread would be a great idea. I never came in all too often when I was TTC because there were pregnant people too. It is hard because no matter how long someone was trying it's still hard because you aren't iygwim? I've lost a lot of friends too since becoming pregnant but I came on here for support and I've got loads of it xxx


----------



## NickyT75

*sigh*

I couldnt sleep last night for worrying about this & the thing is...

the people who contribute most to the thread are happy & the ones who are complaining hardly even contribute so what assurances do I have that the TTCers will start contributing more on here if all the preggos move elsewhere? :shrug:

like ive already said... the thread needs someone in charge who has a positive outlook & an active interest in what happens to its members (which I do) in order for it to keep going but it appears that person should also be TTC (which Im not) am I right?

so as far as I can see... unless one of the remaining TTCers wants to take over this thread for me there is no way im gonna be able to please everyone is there? :(


----------



## NickyT75

LittleMermaid said:


> Didnt mean to upset anyone here ... I just havent had anything to say lately is all :shrug:
> 
> As I said work has been kinda stressful of late, and ive been so tired of it tbh, and I guess just dipping in/out has been enough to keep me updated on everyone even if not feeling like talking (hmmm #-o diff to explain, but Im sure you understand, or I hope so anyway)!
> 
> Note to self: "must try harder" :shy:
> 
> xx

:hug: sorry you are having such a rough time of things lately sweetie :hugs:

I wanted to make sure I replied to you as your post almost got missed because of all the drama :dohh: xx


----------



## petitpas

Hi Nicky,
My personal (and rather short) experience on here is that I enjoyed the mix of levels between TTC/LTTC/newly pregnant/ heavily pregnant. This is the only place on bnb that I saw everyone interacting.

I do understand, though, that sometimes people need to take a break and may not feel comfortable with the mix.
Obviously, I am currently not in a situation where I would feel upset so my view is of course biased.


----------



## petitpas

123Deirdre said:


> i had a feeling this debate would end in tears and heartbreak. Not fair! i like reading how the ttc's and pregnancy's are all going. But this isnt about what i want :(
> iby the way my baby is a little girl.


How cute! :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance:
Any ideas about names?


----------



## Poshie

I just wanted to come in and support Nicky and the future of Team Pingu. Some of you may know me, some may not but I consider myself to be a Team Pingu graduate (still have the motto in my sig), with fond memories of my time in here :) I basically stopped coming in here when I got pregnant, as it&#8217;s a TTC buddies thread. I then went on to start a new thread in the pregnancy buddies section. I was very grateful for all the support I got in Team Pingu and Nicky has done a fantastic job in keeping the team going. I have seen issues arise before with threads and people being at different stages and it can cause issues. I hope that a solution can be reached to keep the team going. Whether that be Nicky continuing to head it up or someone else taking over the reins? You guys need to decide between you who you would like to take over.


----------



## 123Deirdre

cant believe the drama that is goin on all over bnb. I actually have been affraid to log on all day because i didnt know what drama i would run into. Whatever happened to our peaceful supporting team pingu?

And at the moment i like the name Skyla Naomi Rose. Thanks for asking :) :hugs:


----------



## Lyns

Well, I also was quite upset last night too, thinking on how this has got our lovely Nicky upset :hugs: Ironic, how for once this has got me partaking more in a place that I wasn't overly comfortable.:dohh:

For those Pingu's that don't know my situation, I would like to (briefly) explain why I myself have been reluctant here lately. I joined BnB two years ago, at an already late age of 38, TTC No2, after our first daughter was born with cancer and had quite a battle for her life. In the 2 years since I've fallen pregnant twice, lost both and am now battling cancer myself, which may or may not be a complete end to our TTC our own journey (depending on how my treatment goes). We are not able to try at the moment, as my cancer is gynaecological. We had also started to consider adoption, but the adoption agencies don't like people with cancer either, so our wish for another child may 100% no chance by any method.

I think part of the problem here, is that there are really not that many *actual TTCer's* involved in Pingu's now. Everyone here is either a mummy, pregnant or an LTTTCer's and for those of you who haven't hadn't to venture into the LTTTC forums, let me explain, it's not really an easy or happy place to be. The hope has all but gone and is often replaced by sadness, even bitterness, and a life full of tests, drugs, artificial hormones and sometimes...despair. The fury that has erupted there in the past when the odd person has dared put their head in an tell us to 'relax' has been ugly, to say the least! LTTTCers don't go elsewhere....we stick to our own little corner, as we feel safest and less of, dare I say it, a failure there.

OK....nuff said, crap over....time for Nicky and all you others to get on and enjoy their pregnancies and babies. The one thing I do know, is that it is the most wonderful time of life and is to be enjoyed!!!!!

Nicky darling.....why not start yourselves a nice little 'Pingu Bumps and Babes' thread somewhere, where all Pingu's are welcome (TTC'ers and graduates) but the bump pics, the baby pics, the pregnancy tough times...anything that may be a little TMI for a bitter twisted ol' LTTTCer to handle, isn't too much in their face. I for one will pop in happily when I'm strong enough, and ooh and ahh over your gorgeous bumps and babes, and I'm sure other's will too when they can. 

I will look after Pingus at this, the TTC end, abley helped I'm sure by the others (LM, Wallie etc....who I hope may be happy to do so)....and I expect to see some of you back in here trying for No2 soon enough! Graduates are welcome to come in and chat *anytime *they want (and especially to recommend new members!!!), but at least then the daily life chatter has a divide to keep more sensitive points in their place.

And one final thing, that to me would be important, and I think Nicky will agree....we are still one team, we are still happy for one anothers successes, and we *must *support the good and the bad....and no turning off signatures.....anywhere!

Nicky....hope I haven't overstepped the mark going into all this....I'm still very protective of you, you know! Chin up sweetheart....I love you :kiss:xx


----------



## NickyT75

thanks Lyns but i really dont know if there is any need for a TTC Pingu thread any more?

there are hardly any TTCers left and none of them seem that interested in posting so it wouldn't be very fair to expect you of all people to try and rally them together and cheer them on given your own circumstances would it? 

the term "flogging a dead horse springs to mind" :(

Im thinking of requesting this thread be moved to the groups section? so all Pingus past & present will be able to touch base with each other if thats what they'd like to do :friends: 

and hopefully the remaining TTCers will find somewhere they feel more comfortable & be more successful in their journeys knowing that we would welcome them should they ever feel like following us xxx


----------



## 123Deirdre

yeah it is more of a group than just ttc so maybe moving it would be a good idea :) just my lil in put


----------



## Lyns

Whatever makes you happiest darling....I just promise I will make more of an effort wherever it is, when I feel up to it :hugs: I just want you to relax and be happy and look forward to your babygirl :cloud9:

Maybe it'll be easier for me now more people know my current situation anyways...maybe it was that, that was making feel a bit on the fringes IYKWIM xxxxx


----------



## Cocobelle

To be honest I feel a little under qualified to be replying to this saga seeing as I have never been a prolific contributor to the team having originally joined as a lowly WTTer but I have enjoyed following so many of you on your journey's, cheering when you finally get that much longed for BFP and also sadly having a sinking heart every time a see a LTTTCer has gone back to CD1. I love how Pingus past and present still mix together and are so keen to follow each others progress, something which I have seen first hand since I got my own super special BFP, however, I have always been very mindful that this is a TTC support thread and I for one have always been very careful about what I post because of that, a little bit of consideration goes a long way.

Being pregnant is an exciting time, and being able to moan about being ill or being able to delight on other pregnant related happenings are all part and parcel of being pregnant and should be shared and celebrated, but I do think that a thread mainly devoted to TTC is not really the place to do this, especially as there are so many other areas of B&B that we can go to share these experiences. 

I think having a grad group is a brilliant idea. That way we can still pop back to be supportive to our much loved Pingu team members who are having a bit of a tough time but still not loose touch with each other once we are lucky enough to get those BFP's. We can do as Lyns says and swap happily between the two groups, as and when we want/are able to, all part of one team but with every thing in its place. 

You offer amazing support to each other ladies, long may it continue xx


----------



## Cocobelle

As usual I am a little bit behind, that will teach me to take sooooooo long to post (I hate it when work gets in the way of my posting :rofl:)

What ever you think is best Nicky, I also promise to keep in touch where ever team Pingu ends up x


----------



## LittleMermaid

Blimey o'riley! 

Nicky I think your idea of a group would be great, that way we can all be together popping in (wtt/ttc/lttc) /popping out (preggos/babes!) (pardon the pun :winkwink:) :rofl Im sorry you have got so upset about everything this week, that wasnt the intention by any of us Im sure ... sorry hunni :hugs:

I still want to be a part of the Pingu clan ... just been diff lately is all. Ive been sooo stressed (not ttc stuff tho I might add)!

Lyns ... lovely suggestion too ... and yes "I will be more proactive" if only to have a lil ol moan (I promise they wont be too big!)!

Would be happy with whatever the Pingus collectively decide. I know that doesnt help in the decision making as such, but I will follow you all wherever we are! :hugs: (there is no escape :argh:)

Anyhoo, just thought I would pop in whilst the guys here in the office are trapped in a meeting room, and I have 5 mins of sanity ... yes just 5 coz no doubt someone will want something inane very soon ...

lots of love to one and all ... :flower::hugs: xxxx

p.s. will be back on tonight, but off to my zumba class :happydance: tonight, so wont be til much later.


----------



## LeaArr

I think that relocating would be the best plan of action. I certainly wouldn't want this to group to just disappear. 

I am sorry if I offended anyone or made anyone feel as though they don't belong here. That wasn't my intention.


----------



## noja

Flip, I head to Scotland for a few days and come back to see such upset! 

Nicky, you been the glue that has held us together here-THROUGH THICK and THIN! and that's how it should be, sharing in each others joys as well as our tears and heartaches, you can't appreciate one without the other! 

Not sure what's going to happen here but I have always felt so easy about coming and going in here, we can all chose to take a break if we're finding things a bit much but i LOVE coming in here to find out who has had good news and to give or get encouragement when life isn't going so smoothly, if we were just TTCs nad LTCCs wouldn't life get a bit....sad....in here?

Nicky, you're a star and I'm sorry that you have been left upset. Dreading coming in here tomorrow and finding the Pingu thread...gone. :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## sam*~*louize

WOW. OK well I was a TTC then got BFP. I was here at start with Nicky, though i don't post much in here, its in my threads, so every few days I catch up. I can imagine it being hard on the ttc/lttc, but as Nicky said we can't help what happens, hence we were the tight knit group supporting. I for one asked when fell pregant, if I should be here. Everyones reactions were same...stay. SO maybe move the group and keep chatting, but if its not about ttc.lttc/pg is there much point if people are going to go elsewhere as they're not comfortable here?

hmmm don't know what to suggest really, but GOld Star for Nicky for keeping it at it's top's for so long. only got to see number of posts/views for that! xx


----------



## toby2

oh gosh- I have loved team pingu but I havnt posted in here much since i had my baby, i follow the people who were ttc when i was as i feel i 'know' them and have been on a journey with them and i am happy to offer support to ttc where i can but tbh hugs and support from someone with a baby can sometimes smart a little no matter how well they are meant.
I belonged to another ttc team as well for people who have had losses and they have a ttc thread and a graduate thread which seems to work quite well, i guess that is why the board is split up like it is so you can share your part of the journey with others in the same place-doesnt mean you have no right to be in other areas or nothing valid to say but i guess you will have the most in common with people in the same place as you.
It breaks my heart when i read posts in the losses section as i really do know how they feel but i have to accept i am not the best person to offer support right now as i have a baby, and i suppose its the same for all the sections to a degree iyswim?
Prehaps we need to populate the board with pingus and have a team in each section!!
the support i have had from team pingu has been amazing and i really appreciated it, i try to give that back where appropriate
lots of love pingu ladies
xx


----------



## majm1241

Should we do one for each trimester?


----------



## mumanddad

omg i cant beleive this lol i actually turned to this group because it was the only group that gave me advice and didnt just ignore me, good luck ladies and hope you all well in the future


----------



## NickyT75

majm1241 said:


> Should we do one for each trimester?

it would be too much hassle keeping track of more than 1 thread hun

I will have a little think... and am more than happy to listen to any suggestions from you guys but im taking a little step back for a couple of days to concentrate on getting my blood pressure back down as I could be at risk of pre-eclampsia 

Things may well blow over? and we can continue as we have been :shrug: but if that doesnt happen/people are still feeling uncomfortable the best option would probably be to shift the group out of TTC & into the "groups" section (near general chatter etc...)

as long as we can all keep in touch and nobody feels pushed out I will be happy :hugs: xxx


----------



## NickyT75

mumanddad said:


> omg i cant beleive this lol i actually turned to this group because it was the only group that gave me advice and didnt just ignore me, good luck ladies and hope you all well in the future

:hug: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi: all

TFI ... Im so glad its the weekend!!

Well, back to CD1 today for me :cry: 

Cramps since yesterday so knew she was coming to visit 'biatch' that she is ... hurty hurty today! Consoling myself today, had an acupunture treatment after work which was lovely and relaxing, had some tea, and now sipping a rather delicious glass of red :wine: .... perfick Friday night! 

xxx


----------



## LeaArr

Sorry the "biatch" got you. The acupuncture sounds absoultely lovely. Enjoy your wine, and your weekend.


----------



## 123Deirdre

LM sorry about the nasty biatch!


----------



## NickyT75

LittleMermaid said:


> :hi: all
> 
> TFI ... Im so glad its the weekend!!
> 
> Well, back to CD1 today for me :cry:
> 
> Cramps since yesterday so knew she was coming to visit 'biatch' that she is ... hurty hurty today! Consoling myself today, had an acupunture treatment after work which was lovely and relaxing, had some tea, and now sipping a rather delicious glass of red :wine: .... perfick Friday night!
> 
> xxx

Ahhh POO!! im sorry she got you babe :hugs:

its great to hear you sounding so upbeat tho :thumbup: defo more like the old LM that we know & love :friends:

enjoy your :wine: you deserve it :kiss: xx


----------



## majm1241

LittleMermaid said:


> :hi: all
> 
> TFI ... Im so glad its the weekend!!
> 
> Well, back to CD1 today for me :cry:
> 
> Cramps since yesterday so knew she was coming to visit 'biatch' that she is ... hurty hurty today! Consoling myself today, had an acupunture treatment after work which was lovely and relaxing, had some tea, and now sipping a rather delicious glass of red :wine: .... perfick Friday night!
> 
> xxx

Stupid :witch: I'm sorry. :( :hug:

:dust: :dust: For this cycle you are on now. :hugs:


----------



## Cocobelle

LittleMermaid said:


> :hi: all
> 
> TFI ... Im so glad its the weekend!!
> 
> Well, back to CD1 today for me :cry:
> 
> Cramps since yesterday so knew she was coming to visit 'biatch' that she is ... hurty hurty today! Consoling myself today, had an acupunture treatment after work which was lovely and relaxing, had some tea, and now sipping a rather delicious glass of red :wine: .... perfick Friday night!
> 
> xxx

BIG :hugs: hun xxxxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

CD3 today and the :witch: should be on her last legs tomorrow :rofl: She has certainly given me some major cramping this time ouchee!

Ive been dodging DH's yukky cold/sore throat germs all week, but they got me today bah :growlmad: ... so Im bunged up more than anything with a rather glamorous tissue stuffed up one nostril to stop it dripping :haha: 

So, Im all topped up on vitamins, pills n potions to keep the germs from procreating (well at least someting is trying eh :rofl)! 

Had a lovely day out yesterday with my bestm8 cocobelle, a delish luncheon in our fav lil tea shop, and then a wander around town ... just what we both needed, some quality bestm8 time!! :hugs:

Thanks girls for your support :hugs:

... oooo that was spooky all the lights just tripped off then, not the tv or laptop just the lights ... ooer ... :argh: .... ok it was one of the spotlights in the lounge that went which tripped them all! Phew!

Counting downt he days til the :sex: action can begin :rofl: :blush:

How is everyone else doing? :flower: xxx


----------



## noja

:witch: Got me too. I hate her, I really do. I don't want to see her again-EVER.


----------



## LittleMermaid

Bah ... sorry to hear that noja! 

Hope she is not too evil this month for you!

Bug :hugs: hun xx

Ban the b:witch:!!!!


----------



## noja

Hi Nicki, for a minute I thought you weren't on line and got all hopeful you'd gone in to pop a baby!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Full of :cold: germs today ... bah!

Maybe a low resistance will let the lil blighters thro eh :rofl:

:hugs: and :dust: to all xx


----------



## LeaArr

There are a lot of sickies around lately. I am getting over a rather nasty chest cold myself.


----------



## Cocobelle

LittleMermaid said:


> CD3 today and the :witch: should be on her last legs tomorrow :rofl: She has certainly given me some major cramping this time ouchee!
> 
> Ive been dodging DH's yukky cold/sore throat germs all week, but they got me today bah :growlmad: ... so Im bunged up more than anything with a rather glamorous tissue stuffed up one nostril to stop it dripping :haha:
> 
> So, Im all topped up on vitamins, pills n potions to keep the germs from procreating (well at least someting is trying eh :rofl)!
> 
> Had a lovely day out yesterday with my bestm8 cocobelle, a delish luncheon in our fav lil tea shop, and then a wander around town ... just what we both needed, some quality bestm8 time!! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks girls for your support :hugs:
> 
> ... oooo that was spooky all the lights just tripped off then, not the tv or laptop just the lights ... ooer ... :argh: .... ok it was one of the spotlights in the lounge that went which tripped them all! Phew!
> 
> Counting downt he days til the :sex: action can begin :rofl: :blush:
> 
> How is everyone else doing? :flower: xxx

It was a fabby day, just what we both needed. Roll on next Thursday for our next bestm8 day out in the big smoke! Can't wait x
Sorry to hear the germs got you, hope you are soon feeling better :flower:

Noja, also sorry the old :witch: got you too :hugs:

:dust: to all Pingu's TTC this month x


----------



## LittleMermaid

Germs are waning now, which is good news; alhto that does mean I have to go back to work tomorrow - bah!

Nothing to report as such, waiting for the magic ov time to kick in!

Hope everyone is ok. xxx


----------



## LittleMermaid

Today is the first day I feel human again yay! :happydance:

Been to see my acupunture lady this evening, and she put the needles all down my back ... so relaxing ... and then to finish she did some cupping .... oh my god (!) you would think it would hurt but it was just an amazing experience ... I feel so relaxed this evening, my sinuses have cleared (at last!) 

See attached pic of my back after cupping ... :haha:

To top it off ....I pounced :sex: on DH when I got home 

Ive dusted off the persona, and its given me a red day already - not sure if its right or not, but anyway, ive been getting some niggly ov type stuff going on since last night ... so Im not gonna waste the opp now am I :rofl: (p.s. and I have an almost nearly there 2nd line on the usual poas opk too!)

Painting my nails blue this evening - no particular reason, I just am! 

How is everyone? xxx
 



Attached Files:







160410cupping.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## petitpas

Blue! Hmmm... I'm off to an 80s Extravaganza party tomorrow night. Wearing a black jumpsuit, but what colour should I do my nails? Any suggestions?


----------



## LittleMermaid

flourescent ... pink or yellow or orange!

Love the 80's :dance: stuff!
 



Attached Files:







accessories.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## petitpas

I have orange!!!!!! haven't used it for a while so hoping it hasn't dried up. Will be wearing a curlyhaired ginger wig, too, I think...
What is everyone else up to this weekend?


----------



## LittleMermaid

some more ideas ...


https://www.liketotally80s.com/80s-fashion.html


https://https://www.liketotally80s.com/jumpsuits.html


xx
 



Attached Files:







bright.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## petitpas

Nicky, Nicky - where are you?
Don't go off frightening us!!!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

petitpas said:


> Nicky, Nicky - where are you?
> Don't go off frightening us!!!!!!

:rofl: dont worry hunni im still here :friends:

just been laying low for a while :rofl:

im loving your 80's themed night :happydance: did you have fun? have you got any pics to share with us? :happydance: xx


----------



## petitpas

No pics yet... will have a little looksee later. There I thought I was being original with my jumpsuit and there were four of us! Loads and loads of terrible hair - amazing!
My hubby sported a very fetching mullet himself.


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: cant wait to see pics :happydance: xx


----------



## LittleMermaid

sounds like you had a fun night ... and Im sure it was hilarious :rofl: with all the outfits!

ooh yes piccies ...!

Nicky hun ... Im so excited for you, she is almost here ... cmon lil Miss Ortho ...! xxx 

I had a mega dark opk today, its been brewing up for a couple of days, so also an early ov for me too! We are trying to SMEP this cycle (lots of vits, soft cup and acupuncture too!) ... fingers crossed it all works!!

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Ooooooooh! :yipee: lots of lucky baby dust for you LM :dust: :dust: go catch that super duper fertile eggy!! :wohoo: xx


----------



## petitpas

Nicky,
Bad news, I'm afraid. Had a scan today and there was no baby. They think it's a molar pregnancy so I'm off the list for the mo and looking at google (not confirmed by doctors as they avoided speaking of the aftermath) it may be a while until I am allowed to TTC again.


----------



## majm1241

Oh NO! Petipas! I am so sorry My Love! :(


----------



## LeaArr

I am so sorry petitpas :hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

o i am so so sorry petitpas


----------



## hope&faith09

Im so sorry petitpas x your in my thoughts x


----------



## Cocobelle

Thinking of you Petitpas :hugs:


----------



## LittleMermaid

petitpas ... im so sorry to hear your news hunni ... big :hugs2: coming your way xxx


----------



## Lyns

petitpas said:


> Bad news, I'm afraid. Had a scan today and there was no baby. They think it's a molar pregnancy so I'm off the list for the mo and looking at google (not confirmed by doctors as they avoided speaking of the aftermath) it may be a while until I am allowed to TTC again.

I'm so sorry for your news petitpas. :hugs:

Try and keep positive....the docs are notoriously often wrong about Molar Pregnancies. This time last year I was given exactly the same news, was hurried into a D&C, and had an agonising wait for test results.....only to find out it wasn't molar. 

What gives them reason to think its molar hun? What have your symptons been like? Do you knw what your HCG level is? Is it based on scan appearance only? Have they said partial or complete molar? Sorry for the questions...I just know how awful it was for me and if I can help by putting your mind at rest at all, I'm happy to xxx


----------



## petitpas

Lyns said:


> petitpas said:
> 
> 
> Bad news, I'm afraid. Had a scan today and there was no baby. They think it's a molar pregnancy so I'm off the list for the mo and looking at google (not confirmed by doctors as they avoided speaking of the aftermath) it may be a while until I am allowed to TTC again.
> 
> I'm so sorry for your news petitpas. :hugs:
> 
> Try and keep positive....the docs are notoriously often wrong about Molar Pregnancies. This time last year I was given exactly the same news, was hurried into a D&C, and had an agonising wait for test results.....only to find out it wasn't molar.
> 
> What gives them reason to think its molar hun? What have your symptons been like? Do you knw what your HCG level is? Is it based on scan appearance only? Have they said partial or complete molar? Sorry for the questions...I just know how awful it was for me and if I can help by putting your mind at rest at all, I'm happy to xxxClick to expand...


Hi Lyns,
I don't mind answering questions and the fact that you were suspected and cleared gives me some hope that my current 'suspected' diagnosis could very likely be wrong.
In answer, I didn't have much in terms of symptoms. I had bad nausea from 6.5 to 8.5 weeks and then everything lightened up a lot. Haven't had much in terms of stretching pains, just the odd stabbing in the boobs. Over the last few days I thought some of my discharge was funny coloured and then Sunday night (at supposedly 11+2) I had a bit of brown/pink goo. We went to hospital where they just took some standard bloods (not hcg) and asked me to come back during the day on Monday to have a scan. The scan lady was very very fast. She had barely put the scanner on my belly when she already told me that she could not see a pregnancy. It did not make sense to me (must be something to see otherwise why would I have positive pregnancy tests, nausea and no af?) so I asked her what she could see and she said that the pregnancy was over. I asked whether she could tell since when and she said no, that the sac was in the process of collapsing and so she couldn't tell anymore. That's when I burst into tears. She then told me to get dressed and had someone take us to the 'quiet room'. All in all, from entering the room to leaving it was less than five minutes!
We waited for a long time in the 'quiet room' until a doctor came in. His English was very difficult to understand and I was a little embarrassed to have to ask him a few times to repeat himself. He asked me whether I understood the results of the scan and I said well I'm having a miscarriage. He asked did I understand that they suspected it was a molar pregnancy. News to me! No, I asked him what that meant and he tried to explain and then gave me loads of forms to sign, saying that I had to have everything surgically removed and tested. I asked about the repercussions of this molar pregnancy but he said that another doctor would go through it with me.
We waited a long time again and then got to see another doctor. He explained a bit more, but still wouldn't answer questions like 'when can we try again?', 'does this have an effect on my fertility?', 'what happens after the operation?'. He mentioned something about a grape-like aspect in the scan which in retrospect with google-goggles leads me to believe that they think it could be a complete molar? And about the follow-up mentioned that they would test the tissue they take out and within 7 working days have an answer as to whether it is molar or not. If it is, there would be some follow up with Charing Cross Hospital. I have to say that despite the avoidance of some of my questions, this doctor was very caring and understanding and gentle.
They took more blood and said they would call me the next day (today) to see when they could fit me in for the ERPC. Right now I am in limbo. I would like to get the operation out of the way but they are struggling to fit me in. I have private insurance and am provisionally booked in at the Nuffield for Friday afternoon. My local NHS hospital has a spot in surgery for me tomorrow but no bed and due to my history they want me to come in the night before and probably stay the night after the op, too. So basically, I am sitting here waiting for the phone call and trying not to think about the long term until I know more about what is happening.:shrug:


----------



## NickyT75

petitpas said:


> Nicky,
> Bad news, I'm afraid. Had a scan today and there was no baby. They think it's a molar pregnancy so I'm off the list for the mo and looking at google (not confirmed by doctors as they avoided speaking of the aftermath) it may be a while until I am allowed to TTC again.

Oh no!!! :cry: 

such heartbreaking news :cry: Im so so sorry hunni :hug: wish there was something I could do :( 

massive :hug: we are all here for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## petitpas

Nicky, you just go ahead and pop out that new little pingu! Good news like that would really cheer me up!!!

I've made a decision to go all private on this. I had a think and despite maybe getting in earlier on the NHS, I think the follow-up will be easier privately. I'll get the results faster and I'll get to see the consultant quickly, too. My insurance covers treatment for molar pregnancy so if it does come to that I can continue going the private route even at Charing Cross. Hell, I've never used this insurance cover so might as well try it out and guarantee myself a private room. I wouldn't normally be too worried but I'm in a bit of a state right now and the last thing I want is to end up in a giant mixed ward like I did a year ago (they don't currently have a bed for me so they couldn't say where I might end up).


----------



## Lyns

Petitpas....that is all so incredibly similar to my story, its unbelievable. Right down to the doctor that i couldn't understand to start with! Only I was 9 weeks not as far on as you. They told me mine was a suspected partial molar...and that was from a bunch of grape appearance on the scan. Partial Molar is 6 months off TTC I was told, from the time your HCG returns to normal. 

I think you have reason to still hope that its not molar....at 11+2 your HCG would be through the roof, and your pregnancy symptons should be very heavy....not light! 

I think you've done the right thing going private. I'm not convinced that my NHS ERPC was handled that well, as I bled for a long time after and didn't get a return to a normal cycle for nearly 3 months. I was on the emergency list, so got a standby general surgeon. I had previously had a ERPC for MMC, and that time was scheduled surgery with a gynae surgeon and feel that one went far better (I hardly bled at all, adn my cycle was back to normal immediately). 

Please understand when I say, I hope and pray for you now that it is just a failed pregnancy, but I do know how stupid and empty that sounds, as you should be able to grieve for a failed pregnancy, not hope for it :hugs: Molars are so cruel.

Please give me a shout if you want to know anything else. There is quite a good Molar pregnancy support forum, which I can't post the address to here, as understandably our Mods don't like us directing people to other forums, but you will find it by googling it.

Lots of love n hugs to you....my fingers will be crossed for the best outcome for now :hugs: xx


----------



## petitpas

Lyns, thanks for all the support and all the information! I totally understand what you mean when you say you hope it's actually a 'real' miscarriage.
At first, when I heard about the molar, I was a little relieved that I hadn't lost an actual baby, although in reality that doesn't really make any difference to our change of situation and plans. Now, knowing all the possible implications of a molar, I am hoping exactly what you said that it is in fact a 'normal' miscarriage (no disrespect to any ladies who have gone through this!).
I managed to ask my doctor on the phone earlier what my hcg level was yesterday and he said 5,564. That doesn't sound like much at all so in my very amateur opinion I am hoping that either it is a miscarriage where my hcg levels are dropping naturally along with the end of the pregnancy. If it is a molar, I am hoping that again naturally it is resolving itself somewhat so after evacuation my levels will drop quickly back down to normal.

Sorry, ladies! I don't mean to spread all my doom and gloom on here. I will probably keep a lot of the details to my own journal and just give you the highlights (i.e. operation complete, histology results etc.). Things are not all bad! One of my best friends came by this afternoon with tons of ice cream and we watched a funny film together. All cuddled up and comfortable. My DH stayed in bed with me until 2pm setting up our new notebook while I hung out on here and project managed my operation. He's a star!!!


----------



## Lyns

My HCG levels at 9 weeks were 55,000 and it wasn't molar, so that sounds very encouraging! xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

LYns - your experience and response to petitpas just makes it more wow, that we ARE all still her helping each other. SHould we all be newly TTC/newly given birth, we couldnt help in a way that you just did. I hope you know what I mean by that, that I'm soo sorry for what you went through, but happy that everyone is still in here, offering advice to all x


----------



## majm1241

I went to my doctor today! First appt. If you are interested, I posted a pic and a note in the First Tri and in my journal! :) I didn't want to hurt anyone in here about it! 

:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

im interested April babe :) will pop into your journal for a little look :friends: xx


----------



## majm1241

Thanks!


----------



## noja

4 days to go Nicki!! COOOOL!!


----------



## noja

I'm sorry petit pas, just catching up on what has been happening, so sorry for what you're going through. Thinking about you.


----------



## 123Deirdre

check out the change i had to make to my signature! Was a bit of a shock at my scan yesterday!


----------



## sam*~*louize

sorry deidre what were you before? *slaps hand for not taking note*


----------



## majm1241

A BOY! Is that what it is!? Your status says Girl but it says BOY next to the due date! :happydance:


----------



## petitpas

Haha. Now that is funny. What a surprise indeed! Are you going to have to paint over the princesses in the nursery? :rofl: where did the earlier girl prediction come from?


----------



## 123Deirdre

private scan at 17weeks said girl. But my bubba boy must have been hiding his willy really good coz i seen willy and balls soooo clear yesterday! Lucky the nursery is a jungle animal theme so no changes need to be made. But i do have a fairy top that im deff putting on him at some stage haha


----------



## NickyT75

Congratulations Dee!! what a surprise but a lovely one :blue: lucky your nursery is unisex hey? :)

im also happy to announce one of my lovely Pingu bump buddies is a mummy again :yipee:

Shinning_star had a beautiful little girl at 3:39am :happydance: she weighed 7lb 10oz & her name is Georgina... welcome to the world little one :cloud9: xx


----------



## majm1241

Shinning_star Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## sam*~*louize

awwww yey she had her LO!! 

Oh and OMG girl turned boY! jesus good job you did a unisex :shock:


----------



## 123Deirdre

lol @ least i know hes gonna be a cheeky lil monkey, hiding his willy from me!
Every second weekend im gonna have 4 males in my house! Im gonna have to escape to my mums where there is 4 girls lol.


----------



## 123Deirdre

lol @ least i know hes gonna be a cheeky lil monkey, hiding his willy from me!
Every second weekend im gonna have 4 males in my house! Im gonna have to escape to my mums where there is 4 girls lol.


----------



## petitpas

Congratulations shining star! What a beautiful name Georgina is! I hope you're both doing well and everyone is spoiling you rotten x x


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Pingus :hi:

Just thought id better let you all know im going into hospital today to be induced... :argh:

im really scared & have allsorts of emotions running thru my mind at the moment as some of you may know its my little Sophies 2nd birthday/angelversary on thursday :cry: so hopefully I will have this precious little girl safely in my arms by then

Lots of love & :hug: to you all... please look after each other whilst im away :friends:

I will let Lyns know what is happening so she can keep you all informed

Bye for now :wave: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cocobelle

Best of luck Nicky, I am sure it wont be long before you are back on here flashing off your photographs of your beautiful little girl. I hope it all goes well for you and that she arrives nice and quickly!

I look forward to reading your birth announcement from Lyns.

Good luck hun xxxx


----------



## petitpas

Eeeeek! That's quick!
I hope everything goes smoothly for you and can't wait to hear about the arrival from Lyns.

Sending you lots of love and strength!
:hugs:


----------



## Lyns

Text from Nicky:

_Had first lot of prostin so I'm not being sent home!  x_

Yay......Little Miss Ortho is on her way! xxx


----------



## petitpas

Fingers crossed tightly here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sam*~*louize

OMG :happydance: Christ can't believe it's time already!!! WIll keep checking !


----------



## majm1241

Yay!!! I was wondering if she had the baby yet! Lol FXed hopefully soon!!


----------



## Lyns

Another update from our Nicky.

_Just had second Prostin but cervix is still too high so not expecting much to happen today. Am on CTG for next hour to check she is happy x_

xxx


----------



## Lyns

Latest update from Nicky:

_Been getting really strong contractions since second Prostin & baby's heart rate is high so going for a walk then back on CTG x_

I'm getting so exctied here for her....hope Little Miss just pops out nice and quickly now! xx


----------



## Wallie

Oh, this is what I like, to get updates on what is happening - yeh, come on Nicky, you can do it!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## petitpas

Thanks Lyns for keeping us updated!!!!!! 

Nicky, we're rooting for you and the little miss xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Come on little lady! Girls are supposed to be on time, and raring to go!


----------



## hope&faith09

Hey all,

Fingers crossed Nickys little one arrives real soon, 

Hope everyone else is ok x x x


----------



## majm1241

Well......? Lol So exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## Lyns

Texted Nicky a few minutes ago to say hope she had a good night and we hear some good news today, and this is the reply

_Wasn't too bad apart the other ladies snoring! lol am supposed to be getting checked at 9am then & then prob more prostin & sit back to wait for things to kick off xx_

Here's hoping we meet Little Miss today xx


----------



## NickyT75

Induction failed & im back at home *sigh*

so disappointed :( but scheduled to go back into hospital again on friday for another try


thanks for your support everyone :flower: it means a lot to me xxx


----------



## petitpas

What? They failed and sent you home again? Why did they induce in the first place?
:hugs:


----------



## majm1241

What!? :( I'm sorry! Did they try to put that thing inside you? Forgive me but I forgot what is is called. :dohh: It looks like a flat tampon. The pitocin did not work for me with Jace but that thing did.


----------



## sam*~*louize

OHHH i had goosepimples wheni read your header nicky, do not do that! BLoody failed! Get walking, bouncing, raspberry leaf tea, sex, swimming, shake that little missy haha!


----------



## Wallie

Oh Nicky what a disappointment for you. I'm sure she'll come today though! Good luck!


----------



## petitpas

Haha, she's playing tricks on Mummy already! You've got a handful there, Nicky! :flow:
Please keep us updated...


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hey Nicky ... hoping that things progress for you soon ... lots of labour :dust:ing winging its way over to you. Cmon lil Miss Ortho ... xx

~~~

9 DPO and counting for me! No other news really. Apart from that I am on Jury service this week and next, quite interesting so far!

Pingu-stylee https://67.228.168.124/fbicons/hugme/PenguinHug.gif and :dust: to all xx


----------



## NickyT75

sam*~*louize said:


> OHHH i had goosepimples wheni read your header nicky, do not do that! BLoody failed! Get walking, bouncing, raspberry leaf tea, sex, swimming, shake that little missy haha!

Ive been doing all of those things for weeks now (apart from the sex & the swimming - due to SPD & crutches) and nothing is making her wanna come out :dohh: xx


----------



## NickyT75

majm1241 said:


> What!? :( I'm sorry! Did they try to put that thing inside you? Forgive me but I forgot what is is called. :dohh: It looks like a flat tampon. The pitocin did not work for me with Jace but that thing did.

I had 2 lots of the pessary which is meant to soften the cervix & allow it to open but (although I was getting strong contractions) it had no effect on my cervix so they were unable to break my waters :( xx


----------



## NickyT75

LittleMermaid said:


> Hey Nicky ... hoping that things progress for you soon ... lots of labour :dust:ing winging its way over to you. Cmon lil Miss Ortho ... xx
> 
> ~~~
> 
> 9 DPO and counting for me! No other news really. Apart from that I am on Jury service this week and next, quite interesting so far!
> 
> Pingu-stylee https://67.228.168.124/fbicons/hugme/PenguinHug.gif and :dust: to all xx

Love the Pingu hugs! :happydance: 

hope your jury service isnt too boring & here is some super charged :dust: for you xx


----------



## petitpas

Hey Nicky,
Hope you get to relax over the weekend (if they've given you the time off that is) and that when labour starts properly it's fast and smooth. Can't wait to hear the next update :)


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks Petitpas :friends:

i've been in hospital again friday & saturday night but have been sent home again today after the 2nd induction attempt also failed :dohh:

I have to be re-admitted again on wednesday for a 3rd induction attempt :saywhat: but (in anticipation of it failing AGAIN) am scheduled to have a section on thursday :( 

so im desperately hoping somethng happens over the next couple of days & I get to have a natural birth but its not looking very likely *sigh* xx


----------



## petitpas

Nicky, why are they so desperate to induce? How many days past your due date are you now? xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Oh Nicky! GOt a stubborn one there!!


----------



## NickyT75

petitpas said:


> Nicky, why are they so desperate to induce? How many days past your due date are you now? xxx

I dont really wanna go into the details hun as its too worrying for me... :cry: but its to do with my last baby dying xx


----------



## petitpas

Oh nicky sweetie. I'm sorry for asking. We'll just all have to send you wonderful :dust: so that this time everything goes to plan. You just keep eating hot curries and doing all the other stuff you're supposed to and the little miss will be here in no time :kiss:


----------



## Cocobelle

Fingers crossed little Miss decides to come before Thursday hun x


----------



## LeaArr

I have my fingies crossed so tightly Nicky. I know you have come to terms with the possibility of a c-section, but I am so hoping that she makes her appearance before then.


----------



## mumanddad

good luck nicki i hope she soon x x


----------



## NickyT75

just thought id pop in to say bye :wave: before I set off for induction attempt #3 :rofl:

look after each other while im away ladies :friends: xxx


----------



## Cocobelle

Good luck hun, fingers crossed you have her in your arms very soon. xxxx


----------



## petitpas

Nicky, I hope we don't see you back on here this evening because you'll be busy making sure Miss Ortho has a cool birthday - 05/05/10 looks pretty cool to me  - now to popping her out in time before midnight! Or does bribing the doctor work?


----------



## majm1241

GL Nicky! :hugs:


----------



## Lyns

Todays updates from Nicky for you all....

_Had 1st lot of Prostin cervix still not favourable so dont hold your breath lol. Section should be roughly 3.30pm tomorrow!!_

followed by...

_Still nothing happening so I am refusing the next pessary and just waiting for section tomorrow xx_

then....

_Believe it or not, I've been contracting for the last couple of hours, so despite me saying I was refusing the last prostin, I'm now not actually allowed to have it in case my womb gets hyper stimulated. My head is battered!  x_

Poor Nicky......she must have had enough of this by now! xxx


----------



## petitpas

Oh dear! But I am glad things are moving along now. She was so hoping for a natural birth.
Thanks for the update, Lyns! xxx


----------



## majm1241

Thanks Lyns! Poor Nicky!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Thanks for the updates Lyns x

Everythig crossed lil Miss makes her brfeak for freedom tonight for you Nicky x

Hope everyone else here is ok. x


----------



## sam*~*louize

Any more news guys ? xx


----------



## Lyns

Yep! Nicky had her babygirl last night at 20.37...presumably by section. She is utterly gorgeous, weighed 8lb 6oz and is called a very pretty, Libby-Mae :cloud9:


----------



## majm1241

Yay!! Congrats Nicky!


----------



## sam*~*louize

ABSOLUTELY FAB NEWS!!!!!

GO nIcky GOOO NICKY! Love her lil name!! Hope you are both doing fantastic and can't wait to hear from you soon!


----------



## petitpas

Congratulations, Nicky! What a beautiful name! Hope you are both doing well and resting nicely :hugs:


----------



## hope&faith09

Huge Congrats Nicky. 

Hope all our ttc's are doing well x x x


----------



## Wallie

At last! Yeh :happydance: Congratulations Nicky.


----------



## Cocobelle

Huge congratulations Nicky! Such a pretty name, I can't wait to see a piccie or two xxxx


----------



## petitpas

Wow wallie, just seen your cake and want some NOW! Looks absolutely scrumptious!!!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Congrats again Nicky :flower: ... Libby-Mae is a lovely name! xxx

:hugs:


----------



## Anababe

Oh my i havent been on here for soo long!! And i do decide to pop on see how every one is doing and see such wonderful news!! :happydance:

Congratulations Nicky!! :D:D Beautiful name for your little girl :hugs:


----------



## mumanddad

congrats nicki x x x


----------



## petitpas

Gosh, it's so quiet without Nicki!!!!

Well, I thought I'd announce some other good news. My molar could not be confirmed so we are going with a diagnosis of non-molar and I am allowed to ttc! :happydance:

Hm, that is when I have finally passed all the tissue that is left, stopped bleeding, and got some mojo back.


----------



## LeaArr

That's great news!! :happydance::wohoo:


----------



## hope&faith09

Great News petipas - hope all the ttc's are doing ok. x x x


----------



## petitpas

Yup, where is everyone? Come on, we have to be able to report something to Nicki once she can tear her eyes away from Libby long enough to come back on here :)


----------



## Cocobelle

That is fantastic news petipas, you have been in my thoughts x


----------



## hekate

sorry I don't post in here anymore, but always read....

I just thought I post a little update....I had my 12 weeks scan last week and baby was well! 


Petitpas - I am so glad that you will be able to ttc again when you are ready!

Hugs to all!


----------



## Anababe

I was thinking this morning how quiet it is in here now! Im back to TTC and theres no pingu's around!! lol

Glad all went well at your scan Hekate :hugs:

Well im CD2 of my first cycle TTC Bubs #3! Logan is only 7 months and i know i may be slightly crazy but i cant wait to be pregnant again :D 

How do i get the new pingu sig? Ive only got the old one :blush:


----------



## LeaArr

Hey ladies! I have just returned from my RMC testing results appointment. I have updated my journal with the dirty details.


----------



## noja

Go for it petitpas! :happydance: What's a RMC test LeaArr?


----------



## LeaArr

Recurrent Miscarriage Testing.


----------



## noja

Will catch up in your journal.


----------



## petitpas

Hekate - congratulations on your scan! xxx

Anababe, I might have to wait a few weeks for af to come etc., but will probably back on the ttc bandwagon quite soon.

Cocobelle, noja, I love your thebump tickers. Especially the fruity one - how cute!


----------



## sam*~*louize

Is anyone in contact with Nicky? Is all ok?

:hi: all

OMG anababe TTC again ! wow! Hope your all ok girls xx


----------



## noja

Pingus are VERY quiet, everyone okay ladies? :hugs:


----------



## LittleMermaid

:hi: everyone!

petipas ... that must be a relief to know you can start ttc again soon!

hekate ... ahhhhh 12 week scan ... so pleased all is well for you!

anababe ... ttc again ... you go girl! 

As for me well Im 3 dpo and counting! Too much BD action followed by a sneeze and Ive put my back out good n proper ... not able to sit or stand since yesterday and in lots of pain (relieved by lots of painkillers from the dr who came out to see me lying on the floor :haha: 

Just as well we hit our quota this cycle ... and now my temps are up high ... fingers xd eh!

:dust: and :hugs: to one and all xxx


----------



## sam*~*louize

Girls im bumping this up, OMG did i have trouble finding it! Last time i was asking how Nicky was, i saw her post just now with pic in her avatar! Where has everyone gone !! OHH and there's a thread in teen pregnancy asking what team pingu is haha


----------



## Lyns

Am v glad you bumped this SL, it somehow disappeared from my subscribed threads...think there's been some moves that have interrupted subscriptions.

No news from me Pingu;s,....well no TTC news anyway, I am currently recovering from my second op for vulval cancer (one week ago) and am hoping (again) for the all clear next week) That said I'm horrendously swollen and sore so don't really feel like doing anything and don't think I will for a wee while yet!!!


----------



## LittleMermaid

Just stopping by as I havent been in much lately, lurking more than posting :blush:

So it seems I had slipped a disc (L4-L5 area) in my back a few weeks ago, a simple but fatal sneeze (prob not helped by pash the night before!) spent a week and a half laid out on the sofa, with DH having to bed bath me, bless him, so had 3 weeks off work, and now Im having physio. Driving to/from work and sitting at my desk has taken some getting used to, but Im mobile so cant grumble too much eh! 

No pain, no gain, and all in the name of a ttc'er eh!

Tick tock on the poas testing ... trying to keep feeling positive, but who knows at 11 DPO and possible imminent arrival of something unwanted ... :dust:ing myself for good measure in the hope of something wanted!!

Hope everyone is doing ok! 

xx


----------



## randomxx

Hi ladies I'm just wondering what happened to team pingu?? Is everyone still here x


----------

